# VWL Groupies...yes, we love the Lodge, a lot!!



## jimmytammy

What draws us in?  Is it the sounds of crickets chirping, or the western style music playing ever so faint in the background, or the distant sound of a boat horn that comes to take us away to magical lands.  Could it be the sights, like the vastness of the lobby as you first step in, or the spotting of early morning wildlife amongst the pines, or the flickering shine of lanterns to light our way at night. Still, maybe its the smells of a woodsy setting, or the aroma of BBQ on a campfire nearby.  What draws you in?

Welcome to the VWL groupies!  The original thread grew from a love of the Lodge, but it has become so much more than that.  We all have a passion for the Lodge.  Many of us own points there, several of us dont.  And it doesnt matter.  Our band of groupies has expanded in to much more than just Lodge talk.  We try to stay on subject, but we have become so much more than just Lodge lovers, we have become friends.  We are there for each other, an uplifting group.  So join us!  You will be welcomed with open arms.

Qoutes from fellow groupies:
You know you can always pull up a rocker and be at "the Lodge"  blossomz
It is a matter of your heart, once a Groupie, always a Groupie!  DiznyDad




























































Our honorary groupie, Ranger Stan.  We love you and miss you


----------



## jimmytammy

*2014 VWL VACATIONS and the other DVC vacations*

*If you'd like to be included on this list - please just PM me! 
*

February
teapot 14-16 VGF
jimmytammy 15-19 AS Sports 19-Mar 1 BLT
brobrosmom 1-6 VWL

March
teapot 3-7 BCV
mickeymorse 9-15 VWL
MiaSRN62 28-Apr.1 POR Daughters Wedding Celebration Week!! 
Inkmahm/Dynaguy 22-29 AKV Kidani

April
Brian Noble VWL 4-11
rusafee1183 BWV 7-12
twokats 18 AKL Jambo concierge(before cruise)
MiaSRN62 1-5 BLT Daughters Wedding Celebration Week!!

May
WildernessDad 10-17 VGC
DiznyDad, DiznyDi 2-3 BWV 4-10 VWL
Granny 2-13 BWV
PoohsFan1 POR 24-26 VWL 26-June 1
DJGifford VWL 21-27


July
Cshel85 11-12 VWL
twinklebug 11-25 Kidani
mickeymorse 6-12 BCV

August
sleepydog25(sly) and luvvwl 3-9 BLT

October
tofubeast VWL 31-2(Post cruise)
Inkmahm/Dynaguy 22-30 BWV
jimmytammy 11-18 DCL Fantasy 18-25 BWV
Granny 24-Nov.4 BWV

December 
rusafee1183 VWL 5-14
DiznyDi and DiznyDad 4-13 VWL
WildernessDad 7-11 AKV Kidani 11-15 VWL
Inkmahm/Dynaguy 3-5 VWL 6-12 DCL Fantasy 13-16 VWL





And for our CRUISING Groupies........

If you'd like to be on this list, please PM me!

2014 Cruising Groupies

Jan.
luv2sleep 1-4 DCL Fantasy


Apr.
twokats DCL Fantasy 19-26
bobbiwoz 2 DCL West Bound Panama Canal Cruise(Muushka will be on board too)

Oct.
jimmytammy DCL Fantasy Western 11-18
twokats Back to Back DCL Magic Southern Car. 11-18, 18-21
tofubeast DCL Dream 27-31

Dec. 
luv2sleep 21-27 DCL Magic
Inkmahm/Dynaguy 6-12 Fantasy









_*And again - to be included on any of the above lists - PLEASE - just PM me! Thanks!*_


----------



## twokats

Birthdays and Anniversaries!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Groupie Birthdays!!!

January

Eliza61.........................January 1 
Bobbiwoz (Bobbi)............January 3
Mr deebits AKA Ed..........January 5
SantaRay and Elvis!!.......January 8
Sleepydog.....................January 11
Blossomz......................January 13
Twokats (Kathy) and Claire_ont...January 25.....Two-fer! 
JimmyTammy (Jimmy)......January 28
Disney Loving Iowan.......January 29

February

WildernessDad.......... February 4
Cheer4Bison..............February 14
Nicoal13 AKA Nicole....February 16
DisneyFreaks. . . . . . .February 22

March

Muushka...............March 1
Rental01...............March 3
ladytink75.............March 7
Icecoldpenguin (Teresa)March 10
Inkmahm..............March 19
Horselover (Julie)....March 26
LeslieLou...............March 28

April

Granny..........................April 12
Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy....April 18
Luvvwl..........................April 22
DiznyDi.........................April 23

May

franandaj .....................May 1
Loribell.........................May 3
DiznyDad!!! .................May 7
Rusafee1183................May 11
Maria (MiaSRN62)...........May 23
sechem32 (Liz) ..............May 28

June

Corinne.......................... June 6
KAT4DISNEY....................June 11 
rfassett...........................June 16 
SlimpLaw ....................... June 26
magicalmcwho.................June 30

July

wfc4life.....................July 2
Oshawa ....................July 6
brobrosmom...............July 10
lisah0711...................July 11
deebits AKA Deirdre.....July 17 
DaveH......................July 26
BWV Dreamin.......... .July 31

August

rfasset DW Rebecca.......August 10
TammyNC...................August 15
DynaGuy.....................August 20
CaptainD.....................August 26 
DODIE!!......................August 31

September

princesskat (Kati) .......... September 19
I Book He Pays & Akima..September 29

October

stopher1 ........October 4
Audipolo (Greg)October 11 
Berta..............October 20

November

MaryJ & twinmom108.......November 10....another two-fer

December

twinklebug.................Dec 6 
Mickeymorse..............Dec 15
WDWRR_ENGINEER...Dec 29


Anniversaries

Stopher. . . . . . . . . . March 12

DisneyFreaks. . . . . . .April 8

Muushka . . . . . . . . . April 25, 1992

Rusafee1183. . . . . . . . May 3, 2008

Jimmy/Tammy . . . . . . . May 12

Twokats (Kathy & Le) . . . . May 26, 1984

Bobbiwoz. . . . . . . . . . June 1, 1968

DiznyDad & DiznyDi . . . . . June 21, 1975

Audipolo & Icecoldpenguin (AKA Greg & Teresa) July 1, 2012

Sleepydog & Luv. . . . . . . . . July 5, 2013

twinmom108 . . . . . . . . . . . July 20, 1991

rfassett & Rebecca . . . . . July 28

sechem32 & wfc4life . . . . October 05, 2003

brobrosmom . . . . . . . . .  October 30

Inkmahm & Dynaguy. . . . . December 23, 2003


----------



## twokats

How to steal a Moosie for your very own!

Please, he is yours for the taking.

IMG]http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv82/twokats_kat/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]



1. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
2. Click on "Edit Avatar"
3. Add the above  stuff and paste him in (don’t need to use the insert image thingy)
4. I removed the left bracket so that you can copy him, just add the [ to the left of the IMG].
5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh boy! Am I the first?
Nice look JT and Kathy!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Oh boy! Am I the first?
> Nice look JT and Kathy!



Welcome Diane!!  Be sure to tell Rich to visit when time allows(I realize he is a busier than normal man right now)


----------



## Jasonkat

Just closed on my purchase last month.  I already booked two vacations: July 7-14 in a 1 BR and Dec 21-28 in a Studio.

We have a 3 year old and 1 year old so we'd prefer a 1BR but the point cost at Christmas is so high we are doing a studio to save on points.

I'm totally looking forward to riding the boat to MK!


----------



## Jasonkat

I followed the instructions and it said invalid file.



twokats said:


> How to steal a Moosie for your very own!
> 
> Please, he is yours for the taking!
> 
> IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 1. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
> 2. Click on "Edit Avatar"
> 3. Add the above  stuff and paste him in (don’t need to use the insert image thingy)
> 4. I removed the left bracket so that you can copy him, just add the [ to the left of the IMG].
> 5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Muushka

How exciting.  A new home!  
Good job!


----------



## sleepydog25

Jasonkat said:


> Just closed on my purchase last month. I already booked two vacations: July 7-14 in a 1 BR and Dec 21-28 in a Studio.
> 
> We have a 3 year old and 1 year old so we'd prefer a 1BR but the point cost at Christmas is so high we are doing a studio to save on points.
> 
> I'm totally looking forward to riding the boat to MK!


Congrats!  You'll love it there as will you're kids, especially at Christmas.  It's simply gorgeous then.  Be sure to take a stroll down to FW and walk around the RV area.  Some of the RV owners put up some fun and detailed decorations complete with piped-in music.

And, thanks to JT and Kathy for the work on the new page.  It's perfect.


----------



## princesskat

Hi everyone! I have been reading all of y'all post from the old VWL groupie pages. I have meet some of y'all at VWL meet & greets in 2009 & 2011. I'm trying to break out of my shell of shyness. My mom is Kathy aka twokats.
Kati


----------



## twokats

princesskat said:


> Hi everyone! I have been reading all of y'all post from the old VWL groupie pages. I have meet some of y'all at VWL meet & greets in 2009 & 2011. I'm trying to break out of my shell of shyness. My mom is Kathy aka twokats.
> Kati



My baby girl has finally broke out of her shell!!!

I am a proud mama.


----------



## princesskat

twokats said:
			
		

> My baby girl has finally broke out of her shell!!!
> 
> I am a proud mama.



Thanks mom!!!!


----------



## twokats

Jasonkat said:


> I followed the instructions and it said invalid file.



Try it now.  I backtracked and could not find the old file that was used, so I inserted the location where mine is.  If it does not work I will try to come up with a new way.


----------



## Granny

princesskat said:


> Hi everyone! I have been reading all of y'all post from the old VWL groupie pages. I have meet some of y'all at VWL meet & greets in 2009 & 2011. I'm trying to break out of my shell of shyness. My mom is Kathy aka twokats.
> Kati



Wow Kati...great to hear from you!!  

I am one of those you met at one of the Groupie meets, and I am excited to see you posting here with the rest of us who love Wilderness Lodge and VWL.  Hooray for you Kati, and welcome home!!!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Kati!  Great new home for our thread!


----------



## princesskat

Granny said:


> Wow Kati...great to hear from you!!
> 
> I am one of those you met at one of the Groupie meets, and I am excited to see you posting here with the rest of us who love Wilderness Lodge and VWL.  Hooray for you Kati, and welcome home!!!





blossomz said:


> Welcome Kati!  Great new home for our thread!



Thanks!!!


----------



## twokats

Just a few hours and we are already on page 2!!!!!


To get back to the game in progress:

*U*nder the Sea


----------



## Linda67

Joining in


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

princesskat said:


> Hi everyone! I have been reading all of y'all post from the old VWL groupie pages. I have meet some of y'all at VWL meet & greets in 2009 & 2011. I'm trying to break out of my shell of shyness. My mom is Kathy aka twokats.
> Kati



Woohoo!!  Another Kat!  Glad to have you posting.  

Thanks for the new thread Jimmy and Kathy!!


----------



## bagsmom

I'm here!  Thanks for the new thread, J and K!

Now I have to figure you how to remember which bookmark is the new one.

Have a great day, gang!


----------



## sleepydog25

princesskat said:


> Hi everyone! I have been reading all of y'all post from the old VWL groupie pages. I have meet some of y'all at VWL meet & greets in 2009 & 2011. I'm trying to break out of my shell of shyness. My mom is Kathy aka twokats.
> Kati


We haven't been at any of the meets yet, but  anyway, and welcome to the Friendliest Forum on the DISboards! (We need to register and/or copyright that phrase!)


----------



## jimmytammy

Congrats JasonKat on the purchase!!!, very good choice of resort BTW

PM me if you would like me to add your vacation dates to the upcoming vacations page


----------



## eliza61

Checking in!!  Thanks JT for the new home.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies princesskat!!!!
We are glad you joined us.  And no worries about being shy, you will always be welcome here with open arms


----------



## jimmytammy

Glad everybody is finding us


----------



## Granny

Since the latest two mini-meets (very "mini"  ) were posted on the last page of the last thread, I thought I'd post again here...and looking forward to many more pictures of meets to come!

A couple of pictures from our current trip....


Here's Granny and horselover, hanging out in EPCOT...









And here's Maria and Granny, hanging out at...well, I think you can guess.


----------



## Muushka

Jasonkat said:


> Just closed on my purchase last month.  I already booked two vacations: July 7-14 in a 1 BR and Dec 21-28 in a Studio.
> 
> We have a 3 year old and 1 year old so we'd prefer a 1BR but the point cost at Christmas is so high we are doing a studio to save on points.
> 
> I'm totally looking forward to riding the boat to MK!



Welcome to JasonKat!  Another KAT!!!  Can't have too many of those.
Welcome home and welcome to the Groupies thread 7.0?  Is that about right?



princesskat said:


> Hi everyone! I have been reading all of y'all post from the old VWL groupie pages. I have meet some of y'all at VWL meet & greets in 2009 & 2011. I'm trying to break out of my shell of shyness. My mom is Kathy aka twokats.
> Kati



Hi Kati!  Any daughter of Twokats is a daughter of ours!  Welcome and please visit often.


----------



## wildernessDad

Nice new digs!  I think I'll hang out here a while.


----------



## horselover

Welcome Kati!    

Granny - thanks for posting the pic of our mini meet!  I thoroughly enjoyed strolling Epcot with you & your lovely DW!

Sadly I missed Maria again.           One of these days the stars will align for us to meet.

Thanks for starting a new thread JT & Kathy!


----------



## bluecastle

Don't think I have ever subscribed and then posted to a new thread so fast before! Thanks for a wonderful thread (one of two that I read almost everyday- Kook's being the other one)  

Snow day today! More time for Disney and villa dreaming!


----------



## bagsmom

Although our trip is still a few months away, I make lists and plans to entertain myself!  

We will be bringing a LOT of stuff with us.  It sounds like we will have to park quite a ways away from the villas.  I am not at all comfortable with having a castmember help us haul our junk in.  

What do you folks usually do when you'll be staying quite a while and have a ton of stuff?  We'll have 2 or 3 coolers, boxes of food, luggage, air mattresses, lots of bottled water -- I feel like we'll end up bringing the whole house!

I read somewhere that it's a good idea to bring a hand truck!

Any ideas?  What do you guys do?  Just make a gazillion trips till it's all in and call it a workout?


----------



## bluecastle

bagsmom said:
			
		

> Although our trip is still a few months away, I make lists and plans to entertain myself!
> 
> We will be bringing a LOT of stuff with us.  It sounds like we will have to park quite a ways away from the villas.  I am not at all comfortable with having a castmember help us haul our junk in.
> 
> What do you folks usually do when you'll be staying quite a while and have a ton of stuff?  We'll have 2 or 3 coolers, boxes of food, luggage, air mattresses, lots of bottled water -- I feel like we'll end up bringing the whole house!
> 
> I read somewhere that it's a good idea to bring a hand truck!
> 
> Any ideas?  What do you guys do?  Just make a gazillion trips till it's all in and call it a workout?



What a great question! My DH hates lugging all our stuff a long way and I didn't think about the fact that the villas don't have a separate breezeway entrance. Can't you just use that entrance and wheel all your stuff through the lodge and out the door over to the villas? I am anxiously awaiting answers to your question too! ( we are also driving and making a stop for supplies)


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> Although our trip is still a few months away, I make lists and plans to entertain myself!
> 
> We will be bringing a LOT of stuff with us.  It sounds like we will have to park quite a ways away from the villas.  I am not at all comfortable with having a castmember help us haul our junk in.
> 
> What do you folks usually do when you'll be staying quite a while and have a ton of stuff?  We'll have 2 or 3 coolers, boxes of food, luggage, air mattresses, lots of bottled water -- I feel like we'll end up bringing the whole house!
> 
> I read somewhere that it's a good idea to bring a hand truck!
> 
> Any ideas?  What do you guys do?  Just make a gazillion trips till it's all in and call it a workout?



We always manage to have a ton of stuff, for 2 .

Since the valet manage to squeeze tips for 2 instead of one, and being the frugal bugger that I am, this is what we do.

We have 2 very large suitcases.  We always bring those up first along with other stuff.
Then we empty them in the room and head down for the rest of the stuff.  And yes, it is a workout!



bluecastle said:


> What a great question! My DH hates lugging all our stuff a long way and I didn't think about the fact that the villas don't have a separate breezeway entrance. Can't you just use that entrance and wheel all your stuff through the lodge and out the door over to the villas? I am anxiously awaiting answers to your question too! ( we are also driving and making a stop for supplies)



Well I guess you could.  

But it seems like it may be a little more work (further) than parking in that very first area closest to the breezeway to VWL.


----------



## Muushka

*Groupies Old and New

A Mission!​*

Lets figure out what version of the Groupie thread we are on.  Help me out!

OK.  

1.  Started by someone who no longer posts
2.  Started by Muush (I think)
3.  ? Did I start this one too?
4.  Eliza ?
5.  Eliza?
6.  Stopher?
7.  Stopher?
8.  Jimmy?
9.  Jimmy?

Lets figure out what version we are on!!!!


----------



## Kathymford

twokats said:


> My baby girl has finally broke out of her shell!!!
> 
> I am a proud mama.



More kats!!


----------



## princesskat

sleepydog25 said:


> We haven't been at any of the meets yet, but  anyway, and welcome to the Friendliest Forum on the DISboards! (We need to register and/or copyright that phrase!)





jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies princesskat!!!!
> We are glad you joined us.  And no worries about being shy, you will always be welcome here with open arms





Muushka said:


> Hi Kati!  Any daughter of Twokats is a daughter of ours!  Welcome and please visit often.





horselover said:


> Welcome Kati!



Thanks... I feel right at home here!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> *Groupies Old and New
> 
> A Mission!​*
> 
> Lets figure out what version of the Groupie thread we are on.  Help me out!
> 
> OK.
> 
> 1.  Started by someone who no longer posts
> 2.  Started by Muush (I think)
> 3.  ? Did I start this one too?
> 4.  Eliza ?
> 5.  Eliza?
> 6.  Stopher?
> 7.  Stopher?
> 8.  Jimmy?
> 9.  Jimmy?
> 
> Lets figure out what version we are on!!!!



Believe it or not Muushka, I have all the old threads in my subscriptions with the exception of the first, which was already closed before I found y'all!!!

This is what I have:

1.  no idea
2.  Muushka : ***The VWL: Groupies and Trivia Thread*** Chapter 2!!
3. Eliza61: We're baaaaack!! **The WLV's groupies and trivia Thread Chapter 3
4.  Eliza61: Bunnies and moosies and groupies, Oh My!!!  The WL groupies Thread
5.  Eliza61: VWL Lover's and Groupies Thread: It all started with a Moose
6.  Stopher1: VWL Lovers and Groupies: Meese-ka, Mice-ka, Moose-kateers
7.  Jimmy: VWL Groupies. . . yes we love the lodge
8.  Jimmy: VWL Groupies. . . yes we love the lodge a lot!!


Anyway, this is what I have!  So according to this we are on #8.  ?  .  ?  !!!


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> What a great question! My DH hates lugging all our stuff a long way and I didn't think about the fact that the villas don't have a separate breezeway entrance. Can't you just use that entrance and wheel all your stuff through the lodge and out the door over to the villas? I am anxiously awaiting answers to your question too! ( we are also driving and making a stop for supplies)


We usually give over our suitcases to the bellhop staff, as well as any supplies that can't sit in a hot car since rarely is our room ready when we arrive.  Anything that can survive in the car until we physically check into our room, usually sits there until we feel up to retrieving it.  We always park at the closest parking lot to the bus stop--the one where the taxis sit--then when we do haul any extra items to our room, we beeline for the bus stop and use that breezeway as a shortcut of sorts to get to our room.  In other words, we don't follow the sidewalks exactly.    Considering the number of miles we log in the parks on any given visit, the distance from the lot to our room doesn't seem overwhelming to us.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Believe it or not Muushka, I have all the old threads in my subscriptions with the exception of the first, which was already closed before I found y'all!!!
> 
> This is what I have:
> 
> 1.  no idea
> 2.  Muushka : ***The VWL: Groupies and Trivia Thread*** Chapter 2!!
> 3. Eliza61: We're baaaaack!! **The WLV's groupies and trivia Thread Chapter 3
> 4.  Eliza61: Bunnies and moosies and groupies, Oh My!!!  The WL groupies Thread
> 5.  Eliza61: VWL Lover's and Groupies Thread: It all started with a Moose
> 6.  Stopher1: VWL Lovers and Groupies: Meese-ka, Mice-ka, Moose-kateers
> 7.  Jimmy: VWL Groupies. . . yes we love the lodge
> 8.  Jimmy: VWL Groupies. . . yes we love the lodge a lot!!
> 
> 
> Anyway, this is what I have!  So according to this we are on #8.  ?  .  ?  !!!



You rock!!!  So this is 8.0  Good job!


----------



## bagsmom

Here's another question.  

Dry ice in a cooler?  Anyone?

Our first night, I am surprising my guys by leaving a day sooner than expected, first night at the Contemporary and going to MK for parade and fireworks.

Since we are bringing so many groceries (and I can shop much cheaper here) I will have a cooler with perishables.  Have any of you used dry ice?  If I'm not mistaken, it will last 48 hours.  It seems like it could work -- it would have to last from about 7 am the first day to about 3 pm the second day.


----------



## staceyeid

bagsmom said:


> Here's another question.
> 
> Dry ice in a cooler?  Anyone?
> 
> Our first night, I am surprising my guys by leaving a day sooner than expected, first night at the Contemporary and going to MK for parade and fireworks.
> 
> Since we are bringing so many groceries (and I can shop much cheaper here) I will have a cooler with perishables.  Have any of you used dry ice?  If I'm not mistaken, it will last 48 hours.  It seems like it could work -- it would have to last from about 7 am the first day to about 3 pm the second day.



We attempted dry ice last year on a vacation.  It didn't work so well.  We purchased it the night before we needed it from a local butcher.  Put it in the cooler and the next morning it was about the size of an ice cube!  Not sure what we did wrong because it is supposed to last a lot longer!  Good luck!

Just received our Magical Express tickets and luggage tags for our trip in September.  Talk about early!!  Not that I'm complaining, was so much fun to come home to an envelope with Disney written on the outside!!


----------



## DiznyDi

princesskat - Kati - WELCOME! So very nice to have you here! Don't be shy, we're all family here! Your mom has been keeping us up with your activities, now you can come and tell us yourself. 

WELCOME Jasonkat! There's no better place to be during the Christmas season than Wilderness Lodge! Congratulations on your purchase.  Riding the boat over to the Magic Kingdom is one of the things we like best.  Actually, DDad and I know we're on vacation when we here the boat horns first thing in the morning.


----------



## DiznyDi

twokats said:


> Believe it or not Muushka, I have all the old threads in my subscriptions with the exception of the first, which was already closed before I found y'all!!!
> 
> This is what I have:
> 
> 1.  no idea
> 2.  Muushka : ***The VWL: Groupies and Trivia Thread*** Chapter 2!!
> 3. Eliza61: We're baaaaack!! **The WLV's groupies and trivia Thread Chapter 3
> 4.  Eliza61: Bunnies and moosies and groupies, Oh My!!!  The WL groupies Thread
> 5.  Eliza61: VWL Lover's and Groupies Thread: It all started with a Moose
> 6.  Stopher1: VWL Lovers and Groupies: Meese-ka, Mice-ka, Moose-kateers
> 7.  Jimmy: VWL Groupies. . . yes we love the lodge
> 8.  Jimmy: VWL Groupies. . . yes we love the lodge a lot!!
> 
> 
> Anyway, this is what I have!  So according to this we are on #8.  ?  .  ?  !!!



This is really funny, because I have them all in my subscriptions, too. Same as you, no #1. Who would have guessed we've been at it this long.


----------



## bagsmom

staceyeid said:


> We attempted dry ice last year on a vacation.  It didn't work so well.  We purchased it the night before we needed it from a local butcher.  Put it in the cooler and the next morning it was about the size of an ice cube!  Not sure what we did wrong because it is supposed to last a lot longer!  Good luck!
> 
> Just received our Magical Express tickets and luggage tags for our trip in September.  Talk about early!!  Not that I'm complaining, was so much fun to come home to an envelope with Disney written on the outside!!



It's never too early to get excited -- as long as you have something fun to do to keep your brain occupied between now and then!

I've been making customized touring plans on the Touring Plans website!  Fun, fun, fun!!!!!!!


----------



## culli

Nice to see this thread, we are staying for a week on the 15th.  Have not stayed in a few years so we are pretty excited to hit the lodge again!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies culli!!!!

PM your vacation dates if you would like to be added to the upcoming vacations list on the 1st page


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

princesskat said:


> Hi everyone! I have been reading all of y'all post from the old VWL groupie pages. I have meet some of y'all at VWL meet & greets in 2009 & 2011. I'm trying to break out of my shell of shyness. My mom is Kathy aka twokats.
> Kati



Welcome Kati!!!!  So good to have you here!  I got the pleasure of meeting you in 2011.

Woo Hoo!  New thread!  Thanks JT and Kathy!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday ladytink75!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Following U in Disney songs

E*v*'rybody Has A Laughing Place


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing ladytink75 a very Happy Birthday!
Enjoy your special day.  I hope it is magical in every way!


----------



## twinmom108

jimmytammy said:


> Following U in Disney songs
> 
> E*v*'rybody Has A Laughing Place



*W*hen You *W*ish Upon a Star . . . . . .


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday ladytink75!!

Hope you have a fabulous day.


----------



## twinklebug

The new room is quiet... too quiet...
<looks around> <admires the wallpaper>


twinmom108 said:


> *W*hen You *W*ish Upon a Star . . . . . .



SupercalifragilisticeXpialidocious!


----------



## twokats

twinklebug said:


> The new room is quiet... too quiet...
> <looks around> <admires the wallpaper>
> 
> 
> SupercalifragilisticeXpialidocious!



There for a few hours I thought we were way too noisy.  I guess everyone needed a small breather!!

*Y*ou Can Fl*y*


----------



## jimmytammy

*Z*ip A Dee Doo Dah

Happy Friday Folks!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Snow day for us in the northeast (teapot? horselover?) Anyone else wake to find everything cancelled and the world covered a beautiful white? (Fact: beautiful until we have to drive in it that is.)

I think the new room needs MORE pictures (can never have enough right?) ... these are older on a lower resolution camera, but still good if you squint (any excuse to share )

Main Lobby:





Outside main lobby:





Falls:





Dock:





... and we haven't even gotten to the villas yet


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> Snow day for us in the northeast (teapot? horselover?) Anyone else wake to find everything cancelled and the world covered a beautiful white? (Fact: beautiful until we have to drive in it that is.)
> 
> I think the new room needs MORE pictures (can never have enough right?) ... these are older on a lower resolution camera, but still good if you squint (any excuse to share )
> 
> Main Lobby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside main lobby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and we haven't even gotten to the villas yet



Yes, snow day here again.                 Thanks for the pictures!  I was just there last weekend sitting in the Inglenook escaping the cold Florida weather!             It was cold, but the villa lobby was warm & peaceful.


----------



## Linda67

Thanks so much for the photos 

You are right - there can never be too many 

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## sleepydog25

My sympathies to those who just got whacked (again) by Old Man Winter.  That same storm skirted just north of us (less than 60 miles as the crow flies got 8") but left us with cold and wind (gusts to 45 mph).  Our snow total is a little low this year, but it's been one of the coldest winters in a decade.  Today is a good example.  Normal high this time of year:  50F +/-
Actual high today:  41F with winds 20-25 mph.  Bring on the summer!


----------



## twinklebug

Winter's ok, but I must say I prefer Florida 

Today's snow brought out the wildlife - Caught a glimpse of a bobcat playing in the snow in my driveway! 
Caught it on cam just before it ran away -- sorry for such a short video  http://youtu.be/biOoh6gi7Tk


----------



## DiznyDi

Just watched your video twinklebug!  Too funny!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lol twinkelbug!


----------



## bagsmom

Don't smack me on the head for saying this, but I sure wish we could borrow just one snow day.  Our kids have given up on it.  

89 days to Disney!


----------



## Nicoal13

Just checking in for the new thread! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## twinmom108

bagsmom said:


> Don't smack me on the head for saying this, but I sure wish we could borrow just one snow day.  Our kids have given up on it.
> 
> 89 days to Disney!



Checking into the new thread.  Would love to give you one of our snow days, but unfortunately it doesn't work that way.   Here in Colorado we're in the middle of a blizzard & wind.  Several flights out of Denver & Colorado Springs have been cancelled.  When I can stay home I'm fine with the snow.

89 days till WDW?  That's sooner than us.  Don't know how many days, but we're about 7 months out.


----------



## bagsmom

twinmom108 said:


> Checking into the new thread.  Would love to give you one of our snow days, but unfortunately it doesn't work that way.   Here in Colorado we're in the middle of a blizzard & wind.  Several flights out of Denver & Colorado Springs have been cancelled.  When I can stay home I'm fine with the snow.
> 
> 89 days till WDW?  That's sooner than us.  Don't know how many days, but we're about 7 months out.



Colorado is so beautiful!  I would love to be snowed in for a while IF all my loved ones were safe and sound and no one had to go anywhere in it.  And IF I had a whole bunch of supplies to last till a thaw.

Today my kids were running around in short sleeved tee shirts and shorts.


----------



## twinmom108

bagsmom said:


> Colorado is so beautiful!  I would love to be snowed in for a while IF all my loved ones were safe and sound and no one had to go anywhere in it.  And IF I had a whole bunch of supplies to last till a thaw.
> 
> Today my kids were running around in short sleeved tee shirts and shorts.



We're having a lazy snow day today.  Everyone's home safe & sound & we've got plenty of food.  My DH & sons are Colorado natives, but I've been here for 22 years.  Absolutely love it.  In 2009 we drove all the way to WDW.  1850 miles one way from our driveway to the resort parking lot.   We drove through Tennesse on our way out & stayed in Gatlinburg on our way back.  The Smoky Mtns were beautiful.


----------



## jimmytammy

66 days til WDW!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

twinmom108 said:


> We're having a lazy snow day today.  Everyone's home safe & sound & we've got plenty of food.  My DH & sons are Colorado natives, but I've been here for 22 years.  Absolutely love it.  In 2009 we drove all the way to WDW.  1850 miles one way from our driveway to the resort parking lot.   We drove through Tennesse on our way out & stayed in Gatlinburg on our way back.  The Smoky Mtns were beautiful.



I absolutely adore the Smokies.  When I was a kid, we spent many summers there.  Townsend and Maryville are little communities on the "quiet side of the Smokies."  I would move there if I ever had the opportunity and the means to support our family!


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> 66 days til WDW!!!!



You are 66 -- we are 88!

Getting closer every day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I just learned about some new food in the MK at the Liberty Market.  Has anyone ever gotten the baked potatoes there?  And the blog says they're adding a couple of hot sandwiches.  Sounds like a nice option for a quick meal!  I had always thought it was just fruit at the stand.


----------



## jimmytammy

Not so much a game, but fun all the same, and we learn a little bit about each other along the way.
So we ask a series of 5 questions in a vs. style game, you choose your favorite among each category, then after answering the questions, you use same category, using your answer vs. another of your choosing
Ex.
Restaurants...Ohana vs. WCC, my answer would be Ohana

So in the next post, I use Ohana vs. ??


Here goes

Resorts...All Star Sports vs. Pop Century
Shows...Mickeys Philharmagic vs. Illuminations
Rides...Test Track vs. Its a Small World
Restaurants...Ohana vs. WCC
Special Events...Eat to the Beat vs. Flower Power concerts


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Not so much a game, but fun all the same, and we learn a little bit about each other along the way.
> So we ask a series of 5 questions in a vs. style game, you choose your favorite among each category, then after answering the questions, you use same category, using your answer vs. another of your choosing
> Ex.
> Restaurants...Ohana vs. WCC, my answer would be Ohana
> 
> So in the next post, I use Ohana vs. ??
> 
> 
> Here goes
> 
> Resorts...All Star Sports vs. Pop Century
> Shows...Mickeys Philharmagic vs. Illuminations
> Rides...Test Track vs. Its a Small World
> Restaurants...Ohana vs. WCC
> Special Events...Eat to the Beat vs. Flower Power concerts



I'll be the first to bite!

Resorts...All Star Sports vs. Pop Century
Can I say neither???  sorry....  Pop Century
Shows...Mickeys Philharmagic vs. Illuminations
Illuminations
Rides...Test Track vs. Its a Small World
Test Track (No brainer there!)
Restaurants...Ohana vs. WCC
Ohana
Special Events...Eat to the Beat vs. Flower Power concerts
Flower Power Concerts

*Resorts  *Pop Century vs. Dixie Landings 

*Shows  *Illuminations vs. Fantasmic

*RidesTest *Track vs. Rockin Roller Coaster

*Restaurants  *Ohana vs. Rose and Crown
*
Special Events*  Flower Power Concerts vs. Candlelight Processional


----------



## twinmom108

[/QUOTE=KAT4DISNEY;47757281]I just learned about some new food in the MK at the Liberty Market.  Has anyone ever gotten the baked potatoes there?  And the blog says they're adding a couple of hot sandwiches.  Sounds like a nice option for a quick meal!  I had always thought it was just fruit at the stand.[/QUOTE]

The new Hot Roast Beef Sandwich with Swiss Cheese & horseradish sauce sounded good.  BTW, Kathy thank you for helping me learn how to get my signature line the way I wanted it to look.  I think of you every time I see it. lol


----------



## Muushka

2014 is another milestone birthday for me.  I don't want to talk about the birthday, but I will share the possible plan!

Mr Muush is very kind to me.  
When it is a big birthday, he pretty much gives me what I want (within reason, of course)

In 2004 I figured the only way to get him to cruise was to ask it for my milestone birthday gift.  Good move!

In 2014 DCL Wonder has a Panama Canal cruise in May.  It is pretty sure that we are going!

If anyone ever wanted a bargain DCL cruise, this is one of them.  
A 15 night cruise (FL to CA, west bound) in a 5b for a little more than $5K.

Plus while we are on board in June we can do a future cruise and get some OBC and a 10% discount!  Sold!

We pretty much always cruise Celebrity.  
But for some reason I have always wanted to do the PC in a DCL ship.


----------



## sechem32

Muushka said:


> *Resorts  *Pop Century vs. Dixie Landings
> Pop Century (our first and favorite resort!)
> 
> *Shows  *Illuminations vs. Fantasmic
> Illuminations
> 
> *RidesTest *Track vs. Rockin Roller Coaster
> Rockin' Roller Coaster
> 
> *Restaurants  *Ohana vs. Rose and Crown
> Rose and Crown
> 
> *Special Events*  Flower Power Concerts vs. Candlelight Processional
> Candlelight Processional



OK, now for the next round:
Resorts: Pop Century vs. Carribbean Beach

Shows: Illuminations vs. Wishes

Rides: Rockin' Roller Coaster vs. Tower of Terror

Restaurants: Rose and Crown vs. Le Cellier

Special Events: Candlelight Processional vs. Star Wars Weekends

Have fun!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Icecoldpenguin!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> 2014 is another milestone birthday for me.  I don't want to talk about the birthday, but I will share the possible plan!
> 
> Mr Muush is very kind to me.
> When it is a big birthday, he pretty much gives me what I want (within reason, of course)
> 
> In 2004 I figured the only way to get him to cruise was to ask it for my milestone birthday gift.  Good move!
> 
> In 2014 DCL Wonder has a Panama Canal cruise in May.  It is pretty sure that we are going!
> 
> If anyone ever wanted a bargain DCL cruise, this is one of them.
> A 15 night cruise (FL to CA, west bound) in a 5b for a little more than $5K.
> 
> Plus while we are on board in June we can do a future cruise and get some OBC and a 10% discount!  Sold!
> 
> We pretty much always cruise Celebrity.
> But for some reason I have always wanted to do the PC in a DCL ship.


My folks did the PC cruise many years ago, and my dad _really _liked it!!  Sounds like a good one!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sechem32 said:


> OK, now for the next round:
> Resorts: Pop Century vs. Carribbean Beach
> 
> Shows: Illuminations vs. Wishes
> 
> Rides: Rockin' Roller Coaster vs. Tower of Terror
> 
> Restaurants: Rose and Crown vs. Le Cellier
> 
> Special Events: Candlelight Processional vs. Star Wars Weekends
> 
> Have fun!



You got a couple tough ones there for me Liz
Resorts: *Pop Century* vs. Polynesian  

Shows:  *Illuminations *vs. Electrical Water Pageant

Rides:  *Rock n Roller Coaster* vs. Big Thunder Mt.

Restaurants:  *Le Cellier* vs. Raglan Rd.

Special Events:* Candlelight Processional* vs. Osbourne Lights


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Jimmy.  The PC is on my official Bucket List, can't wait!  That was 5K for 2 by the way.


*Happy Birthday Icecoldpenguin*

Have a great day!!

Where shall we dine??????


----------



## Dvcmbr09

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> You got a couple tough ones there for me Liz
> Resorts: Pop Century vs. Polynesian
> 
> Shows:  Illuminations vs. Electrical Water Pageant
> 
> Rides:  Rock n Roller Coaster vs. Big Thunder Mt.
> 
> Restaurants:  Le Cellier vs. Raglan Rd.
> 
> Special Events: Candlelight Processional vs. Osbourne Lights




Resorts: Polynesian 
Shows:  Illuminations 
Rides: Rock n Roller Coaster
Restaurant: Raglan road
Special Events: Osborne lights

Resorts: Polynesian vs. Beach Club

Shows: Illuminations vs. Wishes (i know it was up here previously but I love wishes)

Rides:  Rock n Roller Coaster vs. Expedition Everest 

Restaurants:  Raglan Road vs. California Grill

Special Events: Osbourne Lights vs. Star War Weekends


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Winter's ok, but I must say I prefer Florida
> 
> Today's snow brought out the wildlife - Caught a glimpse of a bobcat playing in the snow in my driveway!
> Caught it on cam just before it ran away -- sorry for such a short video  http://youtu.be/biOoh6gi7Tk



You got me on that!  Too funny.


----------



## twinmom108

Dvcmbr09 said:


> Resorts: Polynesian
> Shows:  Illuminations
> Rides: Rock n Roller Coaster
> Restaurant: Raglan road
> Special Events: Osborne lights
> 
> Resorts: Polynesian vs. Beach Club
> 
> Shows: Illuminations vs. Wishes (i know it was up here previously but I love wishes)
> Rides:  Rock n Roller Coaster vs. Expedition Everest
> Restaurants:  Raglan Road vs. California Grill
> 
> Osbourne Lights vs. Star War Weekends




Rides:  Expedition Everest
Special Events: Osborne Lights
Resorts: Polynesian
Shows:  Wishes 
Restaurants:  Raglan Road

Rides:  Expedition Everest or Maelstrom

Special Events:  Osbourne Lights or Epcot Food & Wine

Resorts:  Polynesian or Wilderness Lodge

Shows:  Wishes or Hoop de Doo

Restaurants:  Raglan Road or Be Our Guest


----------



## twokats

twinmom108 said:


> Rides:  Expedition Everest
> Special Events: Osborne Lights
> Resorts: Polynesian
> Shows:  Wishes
> Restaurants:  Raglan Road
> 
> Rides:  Expedition Everest or Maelstrom
> 
> Special Events:  Osbourne Lights or Epcot Food & Wine
> 
> Resorts:  Polynesian or Wilderness Lodge
> 
> Shows:  Wishes or Hoop de Doo
> 
> Restaurants:  Raglan Road or Be Our Guest



Rides:     Expeditions Everest
Special Events:  Osbourne Lights
Resorts:    Wilderness Lodge
Shows:     Wishes
Restaurants:  Be Our Guest

Rides:     Expeditions Everest vs Toy Story Mania
Special Events:  Osbourne Lights vs Flower & Garden Festival
Resorts:    Wilderness Lodge vs Grand Floridian
Shows:     Wishes vs Fantasmic
Restaurants:  Be Our Guest vs Kona Cafe


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> 2014 is another milestone birthday for me.  I don't want to talk about the birthday, but I will share the possible plan!
> 
> Mr Muush is very kind to me.
> When it is a big birthday, he pretty much gives me what I want (within reason, of course)
> 
> In 2004 I figured the only way to get him to cruise was to ask it for my milestone birthday gift.  Good move!
> 
> In 2014 DCL Wonder has a Panama Canal cruise in May.  It is pretty sure that we are going!
> 
> If anyone ever wanted a bargain DCL cruise, this is one of them.
> A 15 night cruise (FL to CA, west bound) in a 5b for a little more than $5K.
> 
> Plus while we are on board in June we can do a future cruise and get some OBC and a 10% discount!  Sold!
> 
> We pretty much always cruise Celebrity.
> But for some reason I have always wanted to do the PC in a DCL ship.



Wish you could have joined us in September of this year for our PC cruise.  Kati and DH are really looking forward to our trip and we have a good group chatting so far.  We have done future bookings on our cruises since #2 cruise which is when I found out about the deals.  On our Feb cruise we booked an eastern caribbean on the Fantasy for 2014.  I don't know what I will book in September, but I am already thinking about it.  The other good thing about booking onboard is you also only have to put down 10%.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Dvcmbr09!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Rides:     Expeditions Everest
> Special Events:  Osbourne Lights
> Resorts:    Wilderness Lodge
> Shows:     Wishes
> Restaurants:  Be Our Guest
> 
> Rides:     Expeditions Everest vs Toy Story Mania
> Special Events:  Osbourne Lights vs Flower & Garden Festival
> Resorts:    Wilderness Lodge vs Grand Floridian
> Shows:     Wishes vs Fantasmic
> Restaurants:  Be Our Guest vs Kona Cafe



Rides: *Expedition Everest* vs. Space Mt.
Special Events:* Flower & Garden Festival* vs. Spring Training at WWOS
Resorts: *Wilderness Lodge* vs. Animal Kingdom Lodge
Shows:  *Wishes* vs. Beauty and the Beast
Restaurants: *Kona* vs. 50sPTC


----------



## bagsmom

Muush -- what a great birthday plan!

Penguin -- Happy Birthday!

As far as the "vs." game goes, I'm sad to say I can't play.  When I went to Disney 4 times as a kid, all they had was the Magic Kingdom.  We camped -- no hotels!  The only other time I've been was in 2009.  I just haven't been enough times to do everything.

Clearly, I need to go a LOT more often!  Maybe I'll win the lottery!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> *Granny* : Thanks for the warm wishes, Di. Today is by far the best day with a high about 77 degrees...still windy but overall quite nice.
> 
> We did a very quick meet with Maria in the WL lobby as they were running a bit late for their ADR at WC. But we at least got to spend a couple of minutes with Maria, her daughter and future son-in-law as her husband ran off to secure the table for them (the things we men will do for our families! ). It was great to meet Maria, and we look forward to a trip where we have more time to spend together.


*Granny !!! *Thanks for posting the pic ! It was so awesome to meet you and your lovely wife Cindy ! I only wish we had had more time. The trip last week was what we affectionately refer to as the "Whirlwind Wedding Tour" ! I visited 3 FL cities in 6 days ! You are as nice as I imagined you would be. I actually said to my husband on this last trip that I am so lucky to know so many really nice and cool people from this thread. I told him I wished we all lived closer and could hang out more. I am still so sad about not getting to meet *Julie*. We were texting and trying to arrange a meet while we were driving on I4 from Tampa to WDW. As we said *Jule*----there will definitely be another time and we WILL meet !!! And let me know how I can get the AOA photos to you ! I took the inside room shots of the Little Mermaid room for you 

We got "stuck" in WDW for one extra night due to the storm all over. Connecting flights were delayed or cancelled coming from the midwest.....the PA forecast fizzled in to nothing but wind.  

Thanks to *Jimmytammy* and *TwoKats* for starting our new thread !  You guys are da best !

WELCOME *Kati* and *Culli* !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Muushka*....you birthday cruise sounds absolutely spectacular ! 

So, a few photos from the Wedding Whirlwind trip.....March 5 was, as Granny stated, hands down the best weather day. It was the day we did the 2.5 hr wedding tour to see the Wedding Pavilion and reception venues. For those who are not aware, my dd has been engaged 18 months now and she and her fiance are looking at a possible April 2014 wedding. They are deciding between a Disney wedding and one at the FL Aquarium in Tampa. These were taken on March 5 (a few hours before I got to meet Granny) :


----------



## Nicoal13

Barb - that PC cruise sounds awesome! And what a deal for 15 days. 

Maria - looks like you DD picked a great fiance, a fellow Packers fan


----------



## MiaSRN62

Nicoal13 said:


> Barb - that PC cruise sounds awesome! And what a deal for 15 days.
> 
> Maria - looks like you DD picked a great fiance, a fellow Packers fan



Oh Nicoal13.....you have no idea ! He joked with us that day that his tux will be Packers colors and he might even wear his "cheese head" hat !


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Barb - that PC cruise sounds awesome! And what a deal for 15 days.
> 
> Maria - looks like you DD picked a great fiance, a fellow Packers fan



Thanks Nicole!

Yes Maria, your future SIL looks like a nice guy.  A possible Disney wedding!  Wow!!!



twokats said:


> Wish you could have joined us in September of this year for our PC cruise.  Kati and DH are really looking forward to our trip and we have a good group chatting so far.  We have done future bookings on our cruises since #2 cruise which is when I found out about the deals.  On our Feb cruise we booked an eastern caribbean on the Fantasy for 2014.  I don't know what I will book in September, but I am already thinking about it.  The other good thing about booking onboard is you also only have to put down 10%.



Me too!  But 2012 was a big cruising year.  We would have been pushing our luck!
PM me if you have any tips on the PC cruise


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinmom108 said:


> The new Hot Roast Beef Sandwich with Swiss Cheese & horseradish sauce sounded good.  BTW, Kathy thank you for helping me learn how to get my signature line the way I wanted it to look.  I think of you every time I see it. lol



Your welcome!  I love seeing it too!!!  



Nicoal13 said:


> Maria - looks like you DD picked a great fiance, a fellow Packers fan



I always recommend Viking Purple and golden horns on the head instead of green cheese.  
It was always good times when the Wisconsin cousins were visiting during a Vikings/Packer game!  

*Muushka* - sounds like a great cruise!  The Panama Canal and doing a Trans-Atlantic are at the top of my cruise wishes and I did take a look at that one.  How fun to make it on that cruise too - then I could get direct training from the cruise expert!!  



jimmytammy said:


> Rides: *Expedition Everest* vs. Space Mt.
> Special Events: Flower & Garden Festival vs. Spring Training at WWOS
> Resorts: Wilderness Lodge vs. Animal Kingdom Lodge (Love both actually!)
> Shows:  Wishes vs. Beauty and the Beast
> Restaurants: Kona vs. 50sPTC (Another tough one.)



*Expedition Everest* vs. Tomorrowland Transport Authority
*Flower & Garden Festival* vs. Food and Wine 
*Wilderness Lodge* vs. Boardwalk Villas
*Wishes* vs. Festival of the Lion King
*Kona* vs Beaches and Cream


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi all!  

Yes I'm still around lurking in the background.  DiznyDi told me I needed to make myself visible.  

I know DiznyDi has filled you in on our visit to Aulani; a fabulous trip indeed!  The resort is wonderful, offers so much for all family members, and is really up to par with the depth of detail that is Disney.  

One thing that was pointed out to us though; the concentration is on Aulani (with a capital A), and on disney (with a small d).  It would seem to be sacrilegious, but really is correct.  The depth of the culture I came to understand is all Disney when it comes to the opportunity to learn and understand the meanings of your surroundings at the resort.

So sorry to be short, but I am still on a job site doing long hours.  Good luck to all.

See you in The World.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Expedition Everest* vs. Tomorrowland Transport Authority TTA
> *Flower & Garden Festival* vs. Food and Wine F&W
> *Wilderness Lodge* vs. Boardwalk Villas WL!
> *Wishes* vs. Festival of the Lion King FOLK
> *Kona* vs Beaches and Cream Kona - this was a tough one!



Rides: Tomorrowland Transit Authority vs. Living with the Land
Special Events: Food & Wine Festival vs. Star Wars Weekends
Resorts: Wilderness Lodge vs. Beach Club
Shows: Festival of the Lion King vs. Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular
Restaurants: Kona vs. Olivias


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Resorts...All Star Sports vs. *Pop Century*
> Shows...Mickeys Philharmagic vs. *Illuminations*
> Rides...*Test Track* vs. Its a Small World
> Restaurants...Ohana vs. *WCC*
> Special Events...*Eat to the Beat* vs. Flower Power concerts



Did you all see the new chairs all over the main Lodge lobby ?


----------



## twokats

Hey Groupies. . . . . . . tomorrow March 12 is a very special day!!!!






Happy Anniversary to Stopher and his wife!!!

We miss you and hope y'all have a very special day.


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> So, a few photos from the Wedding Whirlwind trip.....March 5 was, as Granny stated, hands down the best weather day. It was the day we did the 2.5 hr wedding tour to see the Wedding Pavilion and reception venues. For those who are not aware, my dd has been engaged 18 months now and she and her fiance are looking at a possible April 2014 wedding. They are deciding between a Disney wedding and one at the FL Aquarium in Tampa.


Congrats to your DD, DSIL, and you!  We'll be heading to the World in early July for our own nuptials, though we've opted to do the actual ceremony at our beloved Lodge.    We did tour the Wedding Pavilion and took a few shots there.  Lovely!  Speaking of the Lodge, how did all that new, lighter shade furniture look with the darker tones of the lobby?  Seems to stick out a bit in your pics.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Love your anniversary photo Twokats !!!!! 

And thank you sleepydog---and Musshka ! (too funny about the Vikings Kathy !). 
Sleepydog....the chairs are BIG.....and they do stick out a bit. Not sure how I'm feeling on them yet ?


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> In 2014 DCL Wonder has a Panama Canal cruise in May.  It is pretty sure that we are going!
> 
> 
> We pretty much always cruise Celebrity.
> But for some reason I have always wanted to do the PC in a DCL ship.



And the Wonder is a WONDERFUL ship!  I was on it in February... c'est magnifique!  You will have a WONDERFUL time!


----------



## stopher1

twokats said:


> Hey Groupies. . . . . . . tomorrow March 12 is a very special day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Stopher and his wife!!!
> 
> We miss you and hope y'all have a very special day.



Thank you so very much!  

It is amazing to realize that I haven't been around here since mid November.  I'm sorry to my Groupie friends for being a BAD Groupie.     Thanks to a nice, sweet, wonderful friend who keeps reminding every so often that life continues over here in DIS-land...   , despite my not being around.  


Yes, life has been very, very busy for me.  It's all good, and I'm very pleased with it.  But it has definitely put a krimp in my board time, to say the least.  

My business continues to grow, and we're very, very pleased with that.  It's now been a full year and a half since I left Corporate America, and within that time we've not done too badly.  For those who remember that time, I mentioned that our grand plan was to be 3 fold, in our "do it for ourselves" venture, and we officially kicked in to phase II in late December, early January.  We now have 2 ventures going, and are looking forward to the day that phase III will kick in.  

The first phase is of course the business of selling fun.  I have been working like a dog the past few months, but it is definitely bearing fruit.  I have quite a good number of things in the pipeline for the remainder of this year, and throughout 2014.  This past weekend I even received my first re-book while onboard from guests on the Dream.  It would have been nice to receive others in the past, but I'm pleased with where we are at this time.  We beat our initial expectations for the first full year by about 30%, and saw some fantastic growth.  I even made the Top 50 Producers list for December and again in January (out of 600  franchisees nationwide).  Trying really hard to repeat that again for March.  

In other related news I've been certified in a number of areas, including Special Needs, many of the various cruise lines, Universal, and I got Accredited from CLIA the Cruise Lines International Assoc. (which was a lot of time, hard work and effort based on sales volume, training, personal cruise experience and more).  Lots of of info has been avaible on my blog if any one is interested ( I know a few of you follow along).   

In other news - we go on our first college visit with our eldest in a couple of weeks.  Staying local for this one, Butler University.  Then later Purdue, Ball State and I.U.  We'll see what others he asks to visit.  His senior year starts in just a few months... 

My middle turned 14, and my youngest turns 9 in about 3 weeks.  

And my lovely bride and I turn 19 tomorrow (oh to really be that young again).  Starting to figure out what and where we'll go for our 20th.  Australia has always been on our bucket list, and now with this business, it seems a bit more feasible.  We'll see.  For her birthday (in February), I invited her along on the inaugural sailing for Norwegian's new Breakaway (coming up in early May) out of NYC.  I'm really looking forward to that one.  I love New York!  Can't wait to get back there for a couple of nights before we sail.  

Between the business ventures, church activities, Scouts (in the midst of Summer Camp season once again planning to take around 95 Scouts and 35 Adults this year), the kids and just doing life... I haven't had much time to even think about these boards.  I apologize.  I used to really enjoy stopping by daily.  
I do think of a good number of you from time to time... and of course those of you on Facebook, I do follow your adventures since I'm on there daily for the business.  Di and Rich... I loved your Aulani pics.  Can't wait til I can speak with you about it further.  I sure would love to be back there about now...  

Anyway - THANK YOU for the Anniversary wishes.    Hoping for a nice day... even though we won't be spending it together.  I'll be at a big trade show, and she'll be with our daughter for American Heritage Girls and a sign language class she and two of the kids are taking, plus assorted other errands.  We'll celebrate on the weekend though.  

Be good!  And I'll "try" to pop by more often than once every 4 months!


----------



## Nicoal13

MiaSRN62 said:


> Oh Nicoal13.....you have no idea ! He joked with us that day that his tux will be Packers colors and he might even wear his "cheese head" hat !



Good man! I have a cherished autographed photo of Clay Matthews that has a prominent place in our living room during football season  Lambeau Field is one of my favorite places, other than WDW.

Stopher - busy busy! Glad to hear business is going well. Wishing you continued success!

Looking forward to my day off tomorrow and visiting with an old friend and her new baby. Love new baby cuddles!


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> Love your anniversary photo Twokats !!!!!
> 
> And thank you sleepydog---and Musshka ! (too funny about the Vikings Kathy !).
> Sleepydog....the chairs are BIG.....and they do stick out a bit. Not sure how I'm feeling on them yet ?


Are the couches gone?  Has all the furniture been changed?  The more we look at the pic you provided, the less I like it.  Perhaps it will look better in person. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria
Loving the pics of the wedding possibilities and the new furniture, though the jury is out on me as to liking the new change.  May have to see it in person 1st(which I will have no problem in doing)


----------



## bagsmom

Stopher -- Happy Anniversary!  And congrats to you on escaping the big corporate hamster wheel.  Sounds like you are happy!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Stopher!!!!

Glad your business is going well, and life is treating you good.  Though we dont see you often, we know you will always be a groupie at heart.  Visit when you can.


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Anniversary Stopher and Mrs Stopher!!!!*

I hope you 2 have a wonderful anniversary!


----------



## blossomz

Happy Anniversary Stophers!


----------



## twinmom108

Happy Anniversary Stopher and Mrs Stopher!!

Hope the 2 of you have a nice Anniversary Celebration!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Happy Anniversary Stoph!* 

And to the Mrs. - enjoy your time together!


----------



## princesskat

Happy Anniversary Stopher!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary Stopher! *


----------



## epcot1985

We just passed ROFR today! Excited to be a part of the VWL family!!!


----------



## blossomz

WELCOME HOME!!!!


----------



## Muushka

epcot1985 said:


> We just passed ROFR today! Excited to be a part of the VWL family!!!


*
Well all righty then, another Groupie!!  Congratulations and visit often!

PS Our Moosie Siggy would look mighty handsome on you 
*


----------



## sleepydog25

epcot1985 said:


> We just passed ROFR today! Excited to be a part of the VWL family!!!


Congratulations  and welcome home!  Here's wishing you many years of fulfilled wishes!


----------



## twinmom108

epcot1985 said:


> We just passed ROFR today! Excited to be a part of the VWL family!!!



Congratulations & HOME


----------



## rusafee1183

Congrats on passing ROFR!! That is so exciting!!! 

We hope to be groupies in the next year also. We're just watching and waiting for the right contract right now


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Epcot1985!!!!

And congratulations on getting that contract, couldnt think of a better place to be!!


----------



## bagsmom

Congratulations, Epcot!  I've been thinking that as a non-DVC owner and someone who doesn't get to go to the world very often, I stick out in this group like a sore thumb!  But I'm so glad to be welcomed and included!

I guess I could be the cyber equivalent of a stray cat.  I'll just roam around the cyber-lodge in cyber space.  You guys can sneak me into the parks in your cyber backpacks and bring me leftovers from all the good restaurants!

LOL!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Maria
> Loving the pics of the wedding possibilities and the new furniture, though the jury is out on me as to liking the new change.  May have to see it in person 1st(which I will have no problem in doing)



Thanks *JT*....I agree about the furniture too. Really stuck out in the lobby.....

*WELCOME HOME Epcot !!!*

And a second "Happy Anniversary" to *Mr & Mrs Stopher*. Loved your FB photo !!!


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> Congratulations, Epcot!  I've been thinking that as a non-DVC owner and someone who doesn't get to go to the world very often, I stick out in this group like a sore thumb!  But I'm so glad to be welcomed and included!
> 
> I guess I could be the cyber equivalent of a stray cat.  I'll just roam around the cyber-lodge in cyber space.  You guys can sneak me into the parks in your cyber backpacks and bring me leftovers from all the good restaurants!
> 
> LOL!



  Here kitty kitty kitty


----------



## princesskat

epcot1985 said:


> We just passed ROFR today! Excited to be a part of the VWL family!!!



Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Deal Alert   Deal Alert

I was just at Sam's Club and they have Disney gift cards for $46.52 for a $50.00 card.

If you buy them with a credit card that pays 1% cash back, that is nearly an 8% discount!

We are going to need LOTS of gift cards for our June cruise (we're paying grats for 11 )!

Please don't post it all over the internet until I get my $1K worth!


----------



## horselover

epcot1985 said:


> We just passed ROFR today! Excited to be a part of the VWL family!!!



Congratulations!


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> Congrats on passing ROFR!! That is so exciting!!!
> 
> We hope to be groupies in the next year also. We're just watching and waiting for the right contract right now


There is a slight correction to be made here.  By virtue of occasionally taking part in our rocker-centric discussions here on the VWL thread, you are _already_ a groupie.    What you are after is to be a VWL point-owning groupie, otherwise known as a VWLPOG, and no doubt you'll join that segment soon!


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> There is a slight correction to be made here.  By virtue of occasionally taking part in our rocker-centric discussions here on the VWL thread, you are _already_ a groupie.    What you are after is to be a VWL point-owning groupie, otherwise known as a VWLPOG, and no doubt you'll join that segment soon!



That's true!  

Random funny story - I was telling my husband that this may sound silly to him, but *another*   reason for us to buy points at VWL is so I could be a part of (what I have found to be) the nicest group on the Dis. He kind of looked at me like this ---->  and said 'OK, well... if that's what you need to tell yourself why we need more points. Let's get them!' 

I love that man


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> That's true!
> 
> Random funny story - I was telling my husband that this may sound silly to him, but *another*  reason for us to buy points at VWL is so I could be a part of (what I have found to be) the nicest group on the Dis. He kind of looked at me like this ---->  and said 'OK, well... if that's what you need to tell yourself why we need more points. Let's get them!'
> 
> I love that man


Great anecdote!  I, too, have found this the nicest group I've run across on the DIS.


----------



## Granny

Been  busy this week with the new job, but just had to drop by to browse the thread...and my the Groupies continue to be a busy bunch!! 

*STOPHER*...congratulations on your business and your success.  I know how much you've been working on it and glad to see it paying off for you.

*Maria*...I noticed the new furniture in the WL lobby right away and my lovely bride said it was the "same as always".  So I'm glad to have verification that I wasn't going nuts in thinking it was new.  I actually think it works fine with the decor...and definitely a stronger nod to the Native American theming prevalent throughout the property.   And it was so nice meeting you and your family, even briefly.  My wife and I look forward to meeting you for an extended visit the next time!   

*epcot1985*...Welcome to the Groupies, and WELCOME HOME!

*rusafee*...great story!  I have to say, that's one of the more creative excuses for addonitis that I've heard...especially since we don't require VWL ownership to hang out together.


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> Congratulations, Epcot!  I've been thinking that as a non-DVC owner and someone who doesn't get to go to the world very often, I stick out in this group like a sore thumb!  But I'm so glad to be welcomed and included!
> 
> I guess I could be the cyber equivalent of a stray cat.  I'll just roam around the cyber-lodge in cyber space.  You guys can sneak me into the parks in your cyber backpacks and bring me leftovers from all the good restaurants!
> 
> LOL!


You will always belong bagsmom, own or not.  We dont require owners only, just a love of the Lodge, and wanting to be involved with friendliest place on the Web.


----------



## jimmytammy

rusafee1183 said:


> That's true!
> 
> Random funny story - I was telling my husband that this may sound silly to him, but *another*   reason for us to buy points at VWL is so I could be a part of (what I have found to be) the nicest group on the Dis. He kind of looked at me like this ---->  and said 'OK, well... if that's what you need to tell yourself why we need more points. Let's get them!'
> 
> I love that man



More points, more points, more points!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
Good luck with the new job!


----------



## rusafee1183

Granny said:


> *rusafee*...great story!  I have to say, that's one of the more creative excuses for addonitis that I've heard...especially since we don't require VWL ownership to hang out together.











So, speaking of hanging out together..... I realized that I don't think I ever properly introduced myself! I mean, sort of.. but not really! My name is Heather  , and I have been married to my amazing husband Bob for 5 years (coming up this May) We went to WDW for the first time together (his first time ever) for our honeymoon. We became infatuated and fell in love with it there. We are full on junkies and we love every minute of it, and after talking about it for a few years we finally joined DVC while we were on the Fantasy last May. Our home resort is AKV... hopefully soon to be VWLPOG's as well 

We live in Pittsburgh, and really like it here - but also desperately love to travel and see as much of the world as we can. We decided to celebrate in Alaska the week after 5 year anniversary which also happens to be my birthday.... when I turn 30 SUUUPER excited about Alaska, not so excited for 30 

We have 3 kitties who are our babies. I work for a bank, Bob works for a pharmacy and aside from our excessive traveling we are the 2 single most boring people on the planet 

Oh, and I am way too excited about a new camera I bought last week for my trip and I watch an excessive amount of TV... 

That's me in a nutshell... looking forward to getting to know everyone around here.


----------



## Nicoal13

Welcome Heather! Glad to have you join our group.

I agree, the DIS can be so snarky and people complain so much. But this group is just the best. Everyone is welcoming and willing to answer questions.


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> There is a slight correction to be made here.  By virtue of occasionally taking part in our rocker-centric discussions here on the VWL thread, you are _already_ a groupie.    What you are after is to be a VWL point-owning groupie, otherwise known as a VWLPOG, and no doubt you'll join that segment soon!



Sleepy,
So glad you made that correction.  I was all ready to do it when I saw your post.
I was a groupies a long time before my sweet DH told me to go for the VWL add-on.


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> So, speaking of hanging out together..... I realized that I don't think I ever properly introduced myself! I mean, sort of.. but not really! My name is Heather  , and I have been married to my amazing husband Bob for 5 years (coming up this May) We went to WDW for the first time together (his first time ever) for our honeymoon. We became infatuated and fell in love with it there. We are full on junkies and we love every minute of it, and after talking about it for a few years we finally joined DVC while we were on the Fantasy last May. Our home resort is AKV... hopefully soon to be VWLPOG's as well
> 
> We live in Pittsburgh, and really like it here - but also desperately love to travel and see as much of the world as we can. We decided to celebrate in *Alaska* the week after 5 year anniversary which also happens to be my birthday.... when I turn 30 SUUUPER excited about *Alaska*, not so excited for 30
> 
> We have 3 kitties who are our babies. I work for a bank, Bob works for a pharmacy and aside from our excessive traveling we are the 2 single most boring people on the planet
> 
> Oh, and I am way too excited about a new camera I bought last week for my trip and I watch an excessive amount of TV...
> 
> That's me in a nutshell... looking forward to getting to know everyone around here.


I spent four years in Alaska a decade ago, and I have the most amazing memories of and love for the state.  It's the only place I lived in my career where I didn't want to leave.  Have fun!  And, it's good to "meet" you.


----------



## eliza61

rusafee1183 said:


> We live in Pittsburgh, and really like it here - but also desperately love to travel and see as much of the world as we can. We decided to celebrate in Alaska the week after 5 year anniversary which also happens to be my birthday.... when I turn 30 SUUUPER excited about Alaska, not so excited for 30
> 
> We have 3 kitties who are our babies. I work for a bank, Bob works for a pharmacy and aside from our excessive traveling we are the 2 single most boring people on the planet
> 
> Oh, and I am way too excited about a new camera I bought last week for my trip and I watch an excessive amount of TV...
> 
> That's me in a nutshell... looking forward to getting to know everyone around here.



  Welcome Heather.  I love Pittsburgh, I'm a Pitt Pather!!  We may have to do a mini groupie meet as I'll be back at Pitt for my reunion.  

LOL  I did have to laugh as you are not so excited about turning 30 when this will be my 30th year anniversary class reunion.    ***gasp*** I graduated the year you were born.  boy talk about feeling old!!  

But it does feel wonderful that Disney's magic is still going strong and new generations are falling in love with the place.

ok, now for the big announcement!!!


3 MORE SLEEPS UNTIL WE'RE BACK IN THE WORLD!​
Still a bit nervous about my initial reaction upon arriving without the old guy, but he'll be there in spirit, so it's all good.

And as always my wonderful sister, who is a fashionista in NYC made me laugh.  she sent me a case of waterproof mascara with a note saying, "_*it is perfect ok to feel a little sad.  It is never ok to look that way in family pictures."*_  She lives by the mantra, "there is no such thing as natural beauty"


----------



## nelsonkg

We arrive May 22nd and I can not wait for my boys to play at VWL I really think they will love it. Until now we have been die-hard BCV fans. Beyond excited the more I see about VWL the more I think I will love!


----------



## rusafee1183

Morning Groupies 



Nicoal13 said:


> Welcome Heather! Glad to have you join our group.
> 
> I agree, the DIS can be so snarky and people complain so much. But this group is just the best. Everyone is welcoming and willing to answer questions.



I have noticed that most of the nagativity is on the DVC boards. I understand that people have spent a lot of money to own DVC, but there's SOOOO much entitlement and downright rudeness. And a lot of "putting people in their place" 

I fell for a lot of it right after I bought in, and second guessed myself a lot because of the way people would talk about newer owners or owners who bought directly, or if they financed... etc etc. I finally learned to stop caring what other people had to say and just be excited for myself and our big step 



sleepydog25 said:


> I spent four years in Alaska a decade ago, and I have the most amazing memories of and love for the state.  It's the only place I lived in my career where I didn't want to leave.  Have fun!  And, it's good to "meet" you.



I would love to hear any tips you have on where to go/what to see or do! We are thrilled to be taking this trip, and want to make the most of it! We'll be there in mid May. We are spending the night in Vancouver ahead of time, and possibly the night in Seattle afterward depending on flights home (which are insane right now and I am avoiding them...) 



eliza61 said:


> Welcome Heather.  I love Pittsburgh, I'm a Pitt Pather!!  We may have to do a mini groupie meet as I'll be back at Pitt for my reunion.
> 
> LOL  I did have to laugh as you are not so excited about turning 30 when this will be my 30th year anniversary class reunion.    ***gasp*** I graduated the year you were born.  boy talk about feeling old!!
> 
> But it does feel wonderful that Disney's magic is still going strong and new generations are falling in love with the place.
> 
> ok, now for the big announcement!!!
> 
> 
> 3 MORE SLEEPS UNTIL WE'RE BACK IN THE WORLD!​
> Still a bit nervous about my initial reaction upon arriving without the old guy, but he'll be there in spirit, so it's all good.
> 
> And as always my wonderful sister, who is a fashionista in NYC made me laugh.  she sent me a case of waterproof mascara with a note saying, "_*it is perfect ok to feel a little sad.  It is never ok to look that way in family pictures."*_  She lives by the mantra, "there is no such thing as natural beauty"



I would love a meet! I met a few old friends from the Dis is Station Square a few years ago for some drinks and it was a great time. 

That was a really sweet thing that your sister did. I'm really sorry about your loss.  Disney is 'our place' so I completely understand the sadness/happiness with going back. I'm assuming this is your husband... 



nelsonkg said:


> We arrive May 22nd and I can not wait for my boys to play at VWL I really think they will love it. Until now we have been die-hard BCV fans. Beyond excited the more I see about VWL the more I think I will love!



We were convinced that our next add on would be at BCV...... _until _we stayed at VWL - so I'm sure you will love it! It has just the right amount of theming to be magical without being cheesy


----------



## bagsmom

nelsonkg said:


> We arrive May 22nd and I can not wait for my boys to play at VWL I really think they will love it. Until now we have been die-hard BCV fans. Beyond excited the more I see about VWL the more I think I will love!



You will be there right before we are!  It will be our first stay there as well.  I camped at FW with my family as a kid.  My husband and sons and I stayed at CBR in 2009.  VWL is going to be a wonderful adventure!  I am SO excited!

You will have to be sure to share your ideas and planning stories and everything!  And when you get back from your trip, post some pictures!

Your trip is almost around the corner!


----------



## bagsmom

Eliza -- you are making me all misty-eyed.  I am sending you hugs.  I'll be sure to send up some prayers for a vacation that is full of memories that make you smile a lot!


----------



## Kathymford

eliza61 said:


> Welcome Heather.  I love Pittsburgh, I'm a Pitt Pather!!  We may have to do a mini groupie meet as I'll be back at Pitt for my reunion.
> 
> LOL  I did have to laugh as you are not so excited about turning 30 when this will be my 30th year anniversary class reunion.    ***gasp*** I graduated the year you were born.  boy talk about feeling old!!
> 
> But it does feel wonderful that Disney's magic is still going strong and new generations are falling in love with the place.
> 
> ok, now for the big announcement!!!
> 
> 
> 3 MORE SLEEPS UNTIL WE'RE BACK IN THE WORLD!​
> Still a bit nervous about my initial reaction upon arriving without the old guy, but he'll be there in spirit, so it's all good.
> 
> And as always my wonderful sister, who is a fashionista in NYC made me laugh.  she sent me a case of waterproof mascara with a note saying, "_*it is perfect ok to feel a little sad.  It is never ok to look that way in family pictures."*_  She lives by the mantra, "there is no such thing as natural beauty"



That is the cutest gift!! Agree that it made me a little misty also. Have a wonderful trip and I hope you have nothing but fond memories come flooding back to you.


----------



## staceyeid

eliza61 said:
			
		

> Welcome Heather.  I love Pittsburgh, I'm a Pitt Pather!!  We may have to do a mini groupie meet as I'll be back at Pitt for my reunion.
> 
> LOL  I did have to laugh as you are not so excited about turning 30 when this will be my 30th year anniversary class reunion.    ***gasp*** I graduated the year you were born.  boy talk about feeling old!!
> 
> But it does feel wonderful that Disney's magic is still going strong and new generations are falling in love with the place.
> 
> ok, now for the big announcement!!!
> 
> 3 MORE SLEEPS UNTIL WE'RE BACK IN THE WORLD!
> 
> Still a bit nervous about my initial reaction upon arriving without the old guy, but he'll be there in spirit, so it's all good.
> 
> And as always my wonderful sister, who is a fashionista in NYC made me laugh.  she sent me a case of waterproof mascara with a note saying, "it is perfect ok to feel a little sad.  It is never ok to look that way in family pictures."  She lives by the mantra, "there is no such thing as natural beauty"



Have a wonderful time on your trip. Your story made me tear up as well but in a happy sentimental way.   Your sister sounds like such a great person, knowing exactly what you needed before your trip


----------



## sleepydog25

nelsonkg said:


> We arrive May 22nd and I can not wait for my boys to play at VWL I really think they will love it. Until now we have been die-hard BCV fans. Beyond excited the more I see about VWL the more I think I will love!


Congrats and welcome!  I'm certain you will love VWL--it arguably is the coziest, most serene resort in the World which puts emphasis on theming and togetherness.  Be sure to spend some time on the beach which has a sumore campfire, family night movies on the beach, and you can even catch EWP from sitting in a beach chair.  Enjoy!


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> Morning Groupies
> Sleepy:
> I would love to hear any tips you have on where to go/what to see or do! We are thrilled to be taking this trip, and want to make the most of it! We'll be there in mid May. We are spending the night in Vancouver ahead of time, and possibly the night in Seattle afterward depending on flights home (which are insane right now and I am avoiding them...)


Are you flying into Anchorage?  Renting a car?  Where are you staying?  I have some great places to visit, eat, hike, etc.


----------



## jimmytammy

nelsonkg said:


> We arrive May 22nd and I can not wait for my boys to play at VWL I really think they will love it. Until now we have been die-hard BCV fans. Beyond excited the more I see about VWL the more I think I will love!



Welcome to the groupies nelsonkg!!!!

And if you would like, PM me your dates and I will be glad to add you to the 1st page on upcoming vacations


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:
			
		

> Are you flying into Anchorage?  Renting a car?  Where are you staying?  I have some great places to visit, eat, hike, etc.



We are flying into Vancouver and leaving for the cruise from there. Unfortunately we won't be in Anchorage at all, but our ports are Skagway, Ketchikan, Juneau and Victoria B.C, and then we end in Seattle.  

I know we won't be able to plan much for the weather until a week or two before but I'm very curious about how I should be packing for that time of year... I really REALLY don't want to over pack, but I know I will. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## culli

Just checked in and got top floor over looking pool.  Always wanted to get the top floor to see what it was like.  Room must have just been refurbished as it looks brand new.  I love the ceilings of the top floor, going to be a good week!

The balcony is a little awkward but nice view.


----------



## staceyeid

culli said:
			
		

> Just checked in and got top floor over looking pool.  Always wanted to get the top floor to see what it was like.  Room must have just been refurbished as it looks brand new.  I love the ceilings of the top floor, going to be a good week!
> 
> The balcony is a little awkward but nice view.



Sounds amazing!! Pictures please!!


----------



## eastatlantaguys

Congrats!!! Welcome Home!


----------



## jimmytammy

culli said:


> Just checked in and got top floor over looking pool.  Always wanted to get the top floor to see what it was like.  Room must have just been refurbished as it looks brand new.  I love the ceilings of the top floor, going to be a good week!
> 
> The balcony is a little awkward but nice view.



Glad it is what you were hoping for.  I like it up there myself.


----------



## bagsmom

culli said:


> Just checked in and got top floor over looking pool.  Always wanted to get the top floor to see what it was like.  Room must have just been refurbished as it looks brand new.  I love the ceilings of the top floor, going to be a good week!
> 
> The balcony is a little awkward but nice view.



Culli -- Is it a studio?  We have requested a high floor, but with 4 tallish people, I'm wondering if the head room is an issue.

Is the very top floor the 5th or 4th?

Send us some pictures!


----------



## staceyeid

Muushka said:
			
		

> Deal Alert   Deal Alert
> 
> I was just at Sam's Club and they have Disney gift cards for $46.52 for a $50.00 card.
> 
> If you buy them with a credit card that pays 1% cash back, that is nearly an 8% discount!
> 
> We are going to need LOTS of gift cards for our June cruise (we're paying grats for 11 )!
> 
> Please don't post it all over the internet until I get my $1K worth!



Thank you for the tip!! Plan to check out our local Sam's this weekend and stock up if possible. Really hope they have them!!


----------



## culli

bagsmom said:
			
		

> Culli -- Is it a studio?  We have requested a high floor, but with 4 tallish people, I'm wondering if the head room is an issue.
> 
> Is the very top floor the 5th or 4th?
> 
> Send us some pictures!



Not sure that head room is an issue, vaulted ceilings, unless you are very tall!!!
It is a one bedroom on the fifth floor.  Would do pictures but my Acer tablet decided to die...don't buy one it has been junk, will try and send some pictures later.


----------



## nelsonkg

bagsmom said:


> You will be there right before we are!  It will be our first stay there as well.  I camped at FW with my family as a kid.  My husband and sons and I stayed at CBR in 2009.  VWL is going to be a wonderful adventure!  I am SO excited!
> 
> You will have to be sure to share your ideas and planning stories and everything!  And when you get back from your trip, post some pictures!
> 
> Your trip is almost around the corner!



I can not wait to share our experience!


----------



## nelsonkg

sleepydog25 said:


> Congrats and welcome!  I'm certain you will love VWL--it arguably is the coziest, most serene resort in the World which puts emphasis on theming and togetherness.  Be sure to spend some time on the beach which has a sumore campfire, family night movies on the beach, and you can even catch EWP from sitting in a beach chair.  Enjoy!



Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome! And keep the tips coming I don't want to miss a thing


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> We are flying into Vancouver and leaving for the cruise from there. Unfortunately we won't be in Anchorage at all, but our ports are Skagway, Ketchikan, Juneau and Victoria B.C, and then we end in Seattle.
> 
> I know we won't be able to plan much for the weather until a week or two before but I'm very curious about how I should be packing for that time of year... I really REALLY don't want to over pack, but I know I will. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Ahhh.  Well, weather is always the big bugaboo on the cruises.  Your best bet is to pack so that you can layer for there will be times when it is cold outside and a jacket is required and others when a light shirt and slacks will do.  Most of Alaska experiences cloudy to partly cloudy weather for the majority of the "warm" season which is from early May through mid-September, and you're as likely to encounter mid-50s as a high with light rain as anything.  One thing is for sure:  it is gorgeous there so make sure you have loads of gigs on your SD cards!


----------



## sleepydog25

nelsonkg said:


> Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome! And keep the tips coming I don't want to miss a thing


Well, since you asked. . .
. . .be sure to catch the geyser.
. . .take the nature trail that starts behind the bike rental and head toward FW where you can see some animals.
. . .the boat to MK is so relaxing.
. . .your kids might enjoy the Cubs' Den while you enjoy an adult dinner at Artist Point.
. . .get a Hidden Mickey tip sheet from the check-in desk.  Go hunting!
. . .sit on a rocker at the Villas at dusk and listen to the crickets while the lamps flicker.
. . .play checkers in one of the rooms off the Villas lobby.

That should get you started.


----------



## bagsmom

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, since you asked. . .
> . . .be sure to catch the geyser.
> . . .take the nature trail that starts behind the bike rental and head toward FW where you can see some animals.
> . . .the boat to MK is so relaxing.
> . . .your kids might enjoy the Cubs' Den while you enjoy an adult dinner at Artist Point.
> . . .get a Hidden Mickey tip sheet from the check-in desk.  Go hunting!
> . . .sit on a rocker at the Villas at dusk and listen to the crickets while the lamps flicker.
> . . .play checkers in one of the rooms off the Villas lobby.
> 
> That should get you started.



You are making me want to go RIGHT NOW!  I saw that online checkin is now 60 days out!  That means I'll be able to check in during the first part of April.  OHMIGOSH that is right around the corner.  I am soooooooo excited!


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, since you asked. . .
> . . .be sure to catch the geyser.
> . . .take the nature trail that starts behind the bike rental and head toward FW where you can see some animals.
> . . .the boat to MK is so relaxing.
> . . .your kids might enjoy the Cubs' Den while you enjoy an adult dinner at Artist Point.
> . . .get a Hidden Mickey tip sheet from the check-in desk.  Go hunting!
> . . .sit on a rocker at the Villas at dusk and listen to the crickets while the lamps flicker.
> . . .play checkers in one of the rooms off the Villas lobby.
> 
> That should get you started.



      

I didn't even get to do half of this list when we went, so it makes me so exited to go back and see more. 

I can't remember if I told this story here already or not, but when my DH and I went to Artist Point for our honeymoon - we walked out to the geyser to check it out. It wasn't working at the time, which we obviously didn't know. We seriously stood out there waiting for something to happen for like 40 minutes, just to be told off by a (if I had to guess) maybe, 6 year old. I'll never forget it. This little kid walked past, and kind of slid down his glasses like an old timey inventor, looked at us over the top of them and said "if you're waiting for the geyser, you'll be waiting a long time" and then strolled off. 

We were like  .....  .........  and went to catch the boat. 

And, the geyser has eluded us to this day. 



bagsmom said:


> You are making me want to go RIGHT NOW!  I saw that online checkin is now 60 days out!  That means I'll be able to check in during the first part of April.  OHMIGOSH that is right around the corner.  I am soooooooo excited!


I am super jealous! Just seeing that list made me want to go back RIGHT NOW too!


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> Ahhh.  Well, weather is always the big bugaboo on the cruises.  Your best bet is to pack so that you can layer for there will be times when it is cold outside and a jacket is required and others when a light shirt and slacks will do.  Most of Alaska experiences cloudy to partly cloudy weather for the majority of the "warm" season which is from early May through mid-September, and you're as likely to encounter mid-50s as a high with light rain as anything.  One thing is for sure:  it is gorgeous there so make sure you have loads of gigs on your SD cards!



That's what I keep hearing - Layers, layers, layers! I bought a new lightweight rain jacket and some tall boots and just plan on layering a bunch of thin, long sleved tops underneath. I keep reading not to wear jeans, but I pretty much live in them - so I guess I'll suffer through it if they get wet. Luckily we are sailing with NCL this time and it's freestyle, so it should be more casual so I won't have to pack as much 'dress' clothes. 

And yesssss!!! I'm so excited I finally get to really use my new camera to take in the amazing scenery.  I am not smart or patient enough for a full on DSLR, so I bought an in between model. I got a Nikon P510, and I CAN'T WAIT to see how my pictures turn out! I got a back up battery, and a back up memory card and I am ready to go!!


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> That's what I keep hearing - Layers, layers, layers! I bought a new lightweight rain jacket and some tall boots and just plan on layering a bunch of thin, long sleved tops underneath. I keep reading not to wear jeans, but I pretty much live in them - so I guess I'll suffer through it if they get wet. Luckily we are sailing with NCL this time and it's freestyle, so it should be more casual so I won't have to pack as much 'dress' clothes.
> 
> And yesssss!!! I'm so excited I finally get to really use my new camera to take in the amazing scenery.  I am not smart or patient enough for a full on DSLR, so I bought an in between model. I got a Nikon P510, and I CAN'T WAIT to see how my pictures turn out! I got a back up battery, and a back up memory card and I am ready to go!!


 Generally speaking, the rain doesn't come in downpours but rather light, somewhat constant drizzle.  I hiked many trails, climbed a number of peaks, beat around the state, went on two overnight fishing trips, and took a three-day ferry ride all in jeans, so I think you'll be fine.  If you have one, a warm fleece vest would be of great use for those times when the weather allows for something less than a jacket.  I'm not sure if you're doing any excursions--such as a trip up to Mendhenhall Glacier in Juneau--but if you are, make sure you allow for that particular micro-weather (glaciers can be quite cold, for example).  Overall, I'm sure you've done research and will be prepared.  Of course, we'll be expecting you to share some of your pics when you return.   



			
				rusafee1183 said:
			
		

> I didn't even get to do half of this list when we went, so it makes me so exited to go back and see more.
> 
> I can't remember if I told this story here already or not, but when my DH and I went to Artist Point for our honeymoon - we walked out to the geyser to check it out. It wasn't working at the time, which we obviously didn't know. We seriously stood out there waiting for something to happen for like 40 minutes, just to be told off by a (if I had to guess) maybe, 6 year old. I'll never forget it. This little kid walked past, and kind of slid down his glasses like an old timey inventor, looked at us over the top of them and said "if you're waiting for the geyser, you'll be waiting a long time" and then strolled off.
> 
> We were like  .....  .........  and went to catch the boat.
> 
> And, the geyser has eluded us to this day.


Very funny story!    It took me three trips before I ever saw the geyser.  I'm sure you'll catch up to it some day.


----------



## MiaSRN62

WELCOME *Nelsonkg* and *Heather* !!!!





*Muushka*....thanks so much for the gift card tip---did ya break the $1 mil point yet !??  

*Granny*....yes, DEFINITELY must have another meet in the future. I'm sure the chairs at WL will grow on me. It wasn't the fabric but the size of them that surprised me a wee bit. But I agree about the themeing.

Exhausting day doing my civic jury duty. I was narrowed down from a pool of 82 jurors this morning to the final 25. Thankfully I was dismissed as it was going to be a full week of trial.


----------



## cheer4bison

bagsmom said:
			
		

> You are making me want to go RIGHT NOW!  I saw that online checkin is now 60 days out!  That means I'll be able to check in during the first part of April.  OHMIGOSH that is right around the corner.  I am soooooooo excited!



Sounds like there may be some groupies in the world when I am there in May.  Would love to say "hi" to anyone who is there from the 18th to the 23rd.  Just PM me or tweet to me @cheer4bison and we'll try to plan a mini-meet or at least a quick "howdy."


----------



## Linda67

Wow the new thread is up to 12 pages already!

Mmm, not sure about the new furniture in the lobby, I think I need to see a wider shot, has anyone else seen it in situ yet?

There is a pretty nice new video of the Lodge on All Ears' YT channel this week, I seem to find myself watching it over and over! 

Rusafee - are you cruising Alaska with DCL? - myself and DH are doing this in June and I can't tell you how excited we are !!

Hope that everyone had a nice, relaxing weekend


----------



## nelsonkg

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, since you asked. . .
> . . .be sure to catch the geyser.
> . . .take the nature trail that starts behind the bike rental and head toward FW where you can see some animals.
> . . .the boat to MK is so relaxing.
> . . .your kids might enjoy the Cubs' Den while you enjoy an adult dinner at Artist Point.
> . . .get a Hidden Mickey tip sheet from the check-in desk.  Go hunting!
> . . .sit on a rocker at the Villas at dusk and listen to the crickets while the lamps flicker.
> . . .play checkers in one of the rooms off the Villas lobby.
> 
> That should get you started.


Thank you so much sleepy! Any suggestion for room request? I do not want to be high up though DS 5 is a climber


----------



## bagsmom

Nelson -- Oh!  One of your boys is 5!  What a magical age to go to WDW!  Our first trip (June trip will only be our second)  my youngest was 6.  The sparkles in the eyes and the massive grins are priceless.  Take lots of pictures!

We knew we'd probably only be able to afford to go twice during their childhoods, so we did one trip when they were 6 and 9.  Our next one they will be 10 and 13.  So one trip with the little guys and one trip as big guys.

This is me right now.

Maria -- so are you saying the lobby chairs are massive?  If so, I'll be sure to get my picture taken sitting in one!  It will make me look petite!    (Have you seen the commercial with the lady who wears giant earrings and carries a giant purse, etc., to make herself look smaller?  Funny!)  It's the reverse of the Tamiflu commercial where the guy is using a teeny tiny box of kleenex and sitting on a teeny tiny toilet.  The flu is BIG!

OK -- off to start thinking about my day of yardwork.

We will have 70 degrees here today!


----------



## sleepydog25

nelsonkg said:


> Thank you so much sleepy! Any suggestion for room request? I do not want to be high up though DS 5 is a climber


I suggest you ask for a pool/courtyard view room on floors 2, 3, or 4.  If you manage to snag one of the rooms closest to the pool, it offers slightly more expansive views and will keep you away from the far end of the Villas building where there are a handful of rooms with what has been dubbed the "Dumpster View."  Plus, if you get the pool side of the building, you usually get glimpses of the lake through the trees, as well.  The rooms on the bus stop side of the Villas will give you views of trees, not that there is anything wrong with that as the Lodge is all about relaxing among nature.   About the only way to keep from having a balcony is to get a room on the bottom floor.  I've never tried one of those, so I can't speak to how well you might enjoy one of those.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> bagsmom :Maria -- so are you saying the lobby chairs are massive? If so, I'll be sure to get my picture taken sitting in one! It will make me look petite!



Yes *bagsmom*.....you will look small in these chairs !  Wish I would have taken a better photo---or a photo of my hubby sitting in one. If you are familiar with the high-backed chairs at the Poly---they're like that. Different themeing but larger, high-backed chairs.


----------



## rusafee1183

Thanks for the Welcome Mia! I always think I want to do jury duty, but I know once I would be called I would take it back immediately. 




Linda67 said:


> Wow the new thread is up to 12 pages already!
> 
> Mmm, not sure about the new furniture in the lobby, I think I need to see a wider shot, has anyone else seen it in situ yet?
> 
> There is a pretty nice new video of the Lodge on All Ears' YT channel this week, I seem to find myself watching it over and over!
> 
> Rusafee - are you cruising Alaska with DCL? - myself and DH are doing this in June and I can't tell you how excited we are !!
> 
> Hope that everyone had a nice, relaxing weekend



No... sadly this time we will be on Norwegian, and this will be the first time with NCL. We'll see! I really am trying not to set the bar so high because our last 2 cruises were DCL and they were fabulous!

We did the Eastern Caribbean in May on the Magic in 2011 and then the Western Caribbean in May 2012 on the Fantasy. The Fantasy was IN-CREDIBLE. I can't wait to get back on that amazing ship! 

Linda, this may sound crazy ... but I think you and I have met before....? I was at a DIS meet a few years ago in May at WDW. I met a woman named Angela at the Brown Derby and when she saw me taking food porn pics, she knew I was a DIS'er  It was a Spectro meet. Am I insane, was that you? 



bagsmom said:


> Nelson -- Oh!  One of your boys is 5!  What a magical age to go to WDW!  Our first trip (June trip will only be our second)  my youngest was 6.  The sparkles in the eyes and the massive grins are priceless.  Take lots of pictures!
> 
> We knew we'd probably only be able to afford to go twice during their childhoods, so we did one trip when they were 6 and 9.  Our next one they will be 10 and 13.  So one trip with the little guys and one trip as big guys.
> 
> This is me right now.
> 
> Maria -- so are you saying the lobby chairs are massive?  If so, I'll be sure to get my picture taken sitting in one!  It will make me look petite!    (Have you seen the commercial with the lady who wears giant earrings and carries a giant purse, etc., to make herself look smaller?  Funny!)  It's the reverse of the Tamiflu commercial where the guy is using a teeny tiny box of kleenex and sitting on a teeny tiny toilet.  The flu is BIG!
> 
> OK -- off to start thinking about my day of yardwork.
> 
> We will have 70 degrees here today!



Jealous of the weather! It's still cold and rainy here ... but spring is on the cusp. You can feel it


----------



## twinmom108

Reached an exciting milestone today.  

Last April 24th I walked into a Weight Watchers meeting, hoping that I'd be able to lose weight. I have some physical/medical issues that would be better if I could lose weight.  In the past 6 years my metabolism slowed down & made it hard/impossible to lose weight so had my doubts that WW could help.  

Weighed in this morning at a WW meeting and I'm at goal   & 35 lbs lighter than I was last April!

Probably the funniest thing that happened to me during this process was when we were returning from our fabulous WDW VWL trip in December.  Even though I had already lost about 25 lbs then, I was still wearing the same clothes.  The day we left, I had to borrow a belt from my DH because my capris were beginning to slip off.  At MCO security I was afraid that I might have to take the belt off to go through the scanner.  Before getting that far I asked the 1st security employee if I'd have to take the belt off (made of fabric & plastic) he thought I should be able to go through with it on.  Well, on the other side of the scanner they said somethings not quite right, I'll have to go through it again & was I wearing a belt?  I said yes, but it's just plastic & fabric.  They made me take it off.  There I am in the scanner with my arms up (which I can't hold up very long) & trying to put my knees together in the hopes that I can keep my capris from falling off.   Did manage not to lose them in front of the several hundred of my not so closest friends.  Whew.   OK I sit down & put my shoes on, & I see the tram coming. Instead of putting the belt back on I grab a handful of one side of my capris, & the handle of my rolling carryon in the other hand & quickly, not quite running head towards the tram.   My DH was laughing & shaking his head.  We got on the tram where I was able to snag a place to sit down & put the belt back on.  Crisis averted.  DH said, you know you didn't have to be in such a hurry to catch the tram because we have plenty of time before our flight.  DOH!!

I decided then that it was finally time to go shopping for clothes that fit me better when we got home.


----------



## bagsmom

twinmom108 said:


> Reached an exciting milestone today.
> 
> Last April 24th I walked into a Weight Watchers meeting, hoping that I'd be able to lose weight. I have some physical/medical issues that would be better if I could lose weight.  In the past 6 years my metabolism slowed down & made it hard/impossible to lose weight so had my doubts that WW could help.
> 
> Weighed in this morning at a WW meeting and I'm at goal   & 35 lbs lighter than I was last April!
> 
> Probably the funniest thing that happened to me during this process was when we were returning from our fabulous WDW VWL trip in December.  Even though I had already lost about 25 lbs then, I was still wearing the same clothes.  The day we left, I had to borrow a belt from my DH because my capris were beginning to slip off.  At MCO security I was afraid that I might have to take the belt off to go through the scanner.  Before getting that far I asked the 1st security employee if I'd have to take the belt off (made of fabric & plastic) he thought I should be able to go through with it on.  Well, on the other side of the scanner they said somethings not quite right, I'll have to go through it again & was I wearing a belt?  I said yes, but it's just plastic & fabric.  They made me take it off.  There I am in the scanner with my arms up (which I can't hold up very long) & trying to put my knees together in the hopes that I can keep my capris from falling off.   Did manage not to lose them in front of the several hundred of my not so closest friends.  Whew.   OK I sit down & put my shoes on, & I see the tram coming. Instead of putting the belt back on I grab a handful of one side of my capris, & the handle of my rolling carryon in the other hand & quickly, not quite running head towards the tram.   My DH was laughing & shaking his head.  We got on the tram where I was able to snag a place to sit down & put the belt back on.  Crisis averted.  DH said, you know you didn't have to be in such a hurry to catch the tram because we have plenty of time before our flight.  DOH!!
> 
> I decided then that it was finally time to go shopping for clothes that fit me better when we got home.



Sharon -- I'm a Weight Watcher's member too!  Congrats to you -- that is just wonderful!  I am holding steady at goal -- but I think I'm going to lower the goal and try for about 5 more off by vacation.  We'll see!  Love your story about the capris falling down!  

Linda -- is there any way you could put a link to the All Ears lodge video?  If it's new, I'd love to see it!  If you are like me, and not too computer-savvy, could you tell me how to find the video?

I've been out in the yard -- it's 76!  If not for the breeze, it would be a little too warm!  I'm not a heat person.  (She says, planning a June vacation in Florida....)


----------



## rusafee1183

twinmom108 said:


> Reached an exciting milestone today.
> 
> Last April 24th I walked into a Weight Watchers meeting, hoping that I'd be able to lose weight. I have some physical/medical issues that would be better if I could lose weight.  In the past 6 years my metabolism slowed down & made it hard/impossible to lose weight so had my doubts that WW could help.
> 
> Weighed in this morning at a WW meeting and I'm at goal   & 35 lbs lighter than I was last April!
> 
> Probably the funniest thing that happened to me during this process was when we were returning from our fabulous WDW VWL trip in December.  Even though I had already lost about 25 lbs then, I was still wearing the same clothes.  The day we left, I had to borrow a belt from my DH because my capris were beginning to slip off.  At MCO security I was afraid that I might have to take the belt off to go through the scanner.  Before getting that far I asked the 1st security employee if I'd have to take the belt off (made of fabric & plastic) he thought I should be able to go through with it on.  Well, on the other side of the scanner they said somethings not quite right, I'll have to go through it again & was I wearing a belt?  I said yes, but it's just plastic & fabric.  They made me take it off.  There I am in the scanner with my arms up (which I can't hold up very long) & trying to put my knees together in the hopes that I can keep my capris from falling off.   Did manage not to lose them in front of the several hundred of my not so closest friends.  Whew.   OK I sit down & put my shoes on, & I see the tram coming. Instead of putting the belt back on I grab a handful of one side of my capris, & the handle of my rolling carryon in the other hand & quickly, not quite running head towards the tram.   My DH was laughing & shaking his head.  We got on the tram where I was able to snag a place to sit down & put the belt back on.  Crisis averted.  DH said, you know you didn't have to be in such a hurry to catch the tram because we have plenty of time before our flight.  DOH!!
> 
> I decided then that it was finally time to go shopping for clothes that fit me better when we got home.



That's HYSTERICAL! 

And amazing! Congratulations on reaching goal weight! I am an on again, off again WW as well. I am floundering a bit at the moment. I had lost 35 lbs over the past 2 years w/o WW and just going to the gym and watching my diet on my own. I have put 11 back on since last May and haven't rebounded. I am finding it hard to motivate myself to change, I am just stuck in the 'woe is me" rut and spinning my wheels in the mud a bit.  

Hoping your story is enough to get me out of it


----------



## Linda67

bagsmom said:
			
		

> Linda -- is there any way you could put a link to the All Ears lodge video?  If it's new, I'd love to see it!  If you are like me, and not too computer-savvy, could you tell me how to find the video?
> ....)



No idea if this will work but try this 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P3kRw2iv5SM

And this one is pretty good to 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=1VKoERwW-lQ

There's another more recent one somewhere but I can't find the link at the moment!


----------



## Linda67

rusafee1183 said:
			
		

> Linda, this may sound crazy ... but I think you and I have met before....? I was at a DIS meet a few years ago in May at WDW. I met a woman named Angela at the Brown Derby and when she saw me taking food porn pics, she knew I was a DIS'er  It was a Spectro meet. Am I insane, was that you?



Nope, wasn't me but I hope we do meet some day !! 

I'm so excited for Alaska, can't wait to hear all about your cruise as well


----------



## bagsmom

Linda67 said:


> No idea if this will work but try this
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P3kRw2iv5SM
> 
> And this one is pretty good to
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=1VKoERwW-lQ
> 
> There's another more recent one somewhere but I can't find the link at the moment!



Thanks Linda!!!!!


----------



## cheer4bison

Linda67 said:


> No idea if this will work but try this
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P3kRw2iv5SM
> 
> There's another more recent one somewhere but I can't find the link at the moment



Great video!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bagsmom

Here's a little survey for my groupie buddies!  Would you care to weigh in?

June 12 (Wed.) will be our day off.  We will have been to MK, Epcot, and Blizzard Beach by that point.

Wednesday we will roll out of bed when we want (probably 8-ish) and will have the whole day with nothing in particular to do.  This is the day I've set aside for my husband, who will need the R and R.  No parks on this day.  We MIGHT be able to eat out somewhere, either WL or FW area -- or outside the world.  But it depends on how much money we have.

I would love to hear your ideas for our "day off."  What do you think we should do?  Morning to night?  (Next day, Thursday, will be EMH hours going to MK.)

Thanks!  I can't wait to hear ideas from the experts!


----------



## Linda67

bagsmom said:
			
		

> Here's a little survey for my groupie buddies!  Would you care to weigh in?
> 
> June 12 (Wed.) will be our day off.  We will have been to MK, Epcot, and Blizzard Beach by that point.
> 
> Wednesday we will roll out of bed when we want (probably 8-ish) and will have the whole day with nothing in particular to do.  This is the day I've set aside for my husband, who will need the R and R.  No parks on this day.  We MIGHT be able to eat out somewhere, either WL or FW area -- or outside the world.  But it depends on how much money we have.
> 
> I would love to hear your ideas for our "day off."  What do you think we should do?  Morning to night?  (Next day, Thursday, will be EMH hours going to MK.)
> 
> Thanks!  I can't wait to hear ideas from the experts!



When we have a day off from the parks, we love to start the day with a leisurely breakfast (those Roaring Fork waffles call to me!) and take coffee on our balcony or down by the water - bliss

Another way to relax that we really enjoy is to spend some time visiting nearby resorts, perhaps hop on the boat to the Contemporary for one on the awesome cupcakes at the Contempo Cafe, then hop on the monorail to the Poly for some hammock time  then over to the Grand Floridian for a wonderful late lunch at the Grand Floridian Cafe

In the evenings we love to take the boat over to Fort Wilderness and have a cool drink in the rocking chairs outside Crockett's Tavern and maybe take a carriage ride or drop in and say hello to Chip n Dale at their campfire 

Ahhhh bliss


----------



## bagsmom

Linda67 said:


> When we have a day off from the parks, we love to start the day with a leisurely breakfast (those Roaring Fork waffles call to me!) and take coffee on our balcony or down by the water - bliss
> 
> Another way to relax that we really enjoy is to spend some time visiting nearby resorts, perhaps hop on the boat to the Contemporary for one on the awesome cupcakes at the Contempo Cafe, then hop on the monorail to the Poly for some hammock time  then over to the Grand Floridian for a wonderful late lunch at the Grand Floridian Cafe
> 
> In the evenings we love to take the boat over to Fort Wilderness and have a cool drink in the rocking chairs outside Crockett's Tavern and maybe take a carriage ride or drop in and say hello to Chip n Dale at their campfire
> 
> Ahhhh bliss



Love the ideas, Linda!
One question -- up under your name on the left hand sidebar, it says "has a masters in margaritas."  Oooo!  I think I almost have my bachelor's degree in margaritas.    Hoping to get one at Epcot!

I can't wait to hear everyone else's ideas!


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> Here's a little survey for my groupie buddies!  Would you care to weigh in?
> 
> June 12 (Wed.) will be our day off.  We will have been to MK, Epcot, and Blizzard Beach by that point.
> 
> Wednesday we will roll out of bed when we want (probably 8-ish) and will have the whole day with nothing in particular to do.  This is the day I've set aside for my husband, who will need the R and R.  No parks on this day.  We MIGHT be able to eat out somewhere, either WL or FW area -- or outside the world.  But it depends on how much money we have.
> 
> I would love to hear your ideas for our "day off."  What do you think we should do?  Morning to night?  (Next day, Thursday, will be EMH hours going to MK.)
> 
> Thanks!  I can't wait to hear ideas from the experts!



Chill out in the AM, drink coffee on the balcony, take in the Lodge tour, play checkers in the CPR(just off the lobby area of the Villas), swim, play some pool games, stroll to FW(about 1 mile)and check out the horses at the stables, take in the movie at FW or WL, eat at RF or at FW.  As Linda said as well, take boat to CR then catch monorail and check out other resorts.  There is lots to do around WL and area surrounding, but to relax can turn into a full day if dont watch out and you will be just as tired as a day at parks.  So be careful


----------



## jimmytammy

OK, its official, Sat. Apr 13 at 3pm, Greensboro,NC at McCouls Irish Pub(dont let the pub part scare you, food is amazing here and main draw) and so far we have committed...eliza61(yes, she is coming all the way from NJ!!)sleepydog25 and luvvwl, Muushka and her DH, wfc4life and sechem32, jimmytammy, TammyNC and Capt.D

So, just to put it out there, we still have room for more.  If anyone else thinks they can attend, you are more than welcome.  I am calling end of this week just to put our name on a list for enough room.  If you think you can attend, please reply here or PM me by Friday the 22nd.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> OK, its official, Sat. Apr 13 at 3pm, Greensboro,NC at McCouls Irish Pub(dont let the pub part scare you, food is amazing here and main draw) and so far we have committed...eliza61(yes, she is coming all the way from NJ!!)sleepydog25 and luvvwl, Muushka and her DH, wfc4life and sechem32, jimmytammy, TammyNC and Capt.D
> 
> So, just to put it out there, we still have room for more. If anyone else thinks they can attend, you are more than welcome. I am calling end of this week just to put our name on a list for enough room. If you think you can attend, please reply here or PM me by Friday the 22nd.


Yay!    As far as relaxing, definitely take in Hidden Springs pool and the hot tub next to it. . .with your favorite beverage, naturally.


----------



## rusafee1183

Linda67 said:
			
		

> When we have a day off from the parks, we love to start the day with a leisurely breakfast (those Roaring Fork waffles call to me!) and take coffee on our balcony or down by the water - bliss
> 
> Another way to relax that we really enjoy is to spend some time visiting nearby resorts, perhaps hop on the boat to the Contemporary for one on the awesome cupcakes at the Contempo Cafe, then hop on the monorail to the Poly for some hammock time  then over to the Grand Floridian for a wonderful late lunch at the Grand Floridian Cafe
> 
> In the evenings we love to take the boat over to Fort Wilderness and have a cool drink in the rocking chairs outside Crockett's Tavern and maybe take a carriage ride or drop in and say hello to Chip n Dale at their campfire
> 
> Ahhhh bliss



I love all these ideas too Linda! 

We didn't get to spend too much time at VWL when we were there, but we arrived around dusk and it was a magical time to be there. I wished we had more time to grab a cocktail and sit on the beach and roast marshmallows. The lanterns were just starting to flicker, the crickets were chirping and there was just a little crisp breeze. Pure heaven 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## twinmom108

bagsmom said:


> Sharon -- I'm a Weight Watcher's member too!  Congrats to you -- that is just wonderful!  I am holding steady at goal -- but I think I'm going to lower the goal and try for about 5 more off by vacation.  We'll see!  Love your story about the capris falling down!



Great to know another WW lifetime member.  Great job holding at goal! 





rusafee1183 said:


> That's HYSTERICAL!
> 
> And amazing! Congratulations on reaching goal weight! I am an on again, off again WW as well. I am floundering a bit at the moment. I had lost 35 lbs over the past 2 years w/o WW and just going to the gym and watching my diet on my own. I have put 11 back on since last May and haven't rebounded. I am finding it hard to motivate myself to change, I am just stuck in the 'woe is me" rut and spinning my wheels in the mud a bit.
> 
> Hoping your story is enough to get me out of it



That would be great if it would help you in the motivation dept.  What helped me is I decided that I would take it 5 lbs at a time & celebrate that milestone each time.  And I bought a new pair of apricot jeans with a little bling on the rear pockets (several sizes smaller), hung them up in my closet where I saw them every day.  I wore them for the 1st time 2 weeks ago.


----------



## bagsmom

twinmom108 said:


> Great to know another WW lifetime member.  Great job holding at goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great it would help you in the motivation dept.  What helped me is I decided that I would take it 5 lbs at a time & celebrate that milestone each time.  And I bought a new pair of apricot jeans with a little bling on the rear pockets (several sizes smaller), hung them up in my closet where I saw them every day.  I wore them for the 1st time 2 weeks ago.



That's great!  I have some shorts that will be my Disney Shorts.  They fit, but are a little tight through the gut.  (Some of this is just my age, but I'm trying to fight back.)  Going to weigh in today and see if I have to pay anything.  I'd like to lose 5 pounds before our trip, so that I can be a little bit relaxed.  I MUST have a Dole Whip!  

I like the idea of pants with some bling.  I grew up in the 70s with the Ronco Rhinestone and Stud Setter!  Bling-a-ding-ding!

We are 80 days out now!  I have a plastic storage tote in the basement... starting to fill it up with this and that.  REALLY getting excited!


----------



## rusafee1183

twinmom108 said:


> That would be great it would help you in the motivation dept.  What helped me is I decided that I would take it 5 lbs at a time & celebrate that milestone each time.  And I bought a new pair of apricot jeans with a little bling on the rear pockets (several sizes smaller), hung them up in my closet where I saw them every day.  I wore them for the 1st time 2 weeks ago.



I think the problem is that I had a really strict routine before and I was working out really hard like, 5 times a week... so my diet not being the best wasn't THAT terrible because I was making up for it in other ways. 

Now, I am not doing great in either area and it's really starting to show. 

I bought a Kinect and LOVE the Zumba game for it and just need to discipline myself with the diet, set a designated time to workout and I know I'll get back on track . It's just tough getting started again.  

I can use any support and/or tips I can get


----------



## twinmom108

bagsmom said:


> That's great!  I have some shorts that will be my Disney Shorts.  They fit, but are a little tight through the gut.  (Some of this is just my age, but I'm trying to fight back.)  Going to weigh in today and see if I have to pay anything.  I'd like to lose 5 pounds before our trip, so that I can be a little bit relaxed.  I MUST have a Dole Whip!
> 
> I like the idea of pants with some bling.  I grew up in the 70s with the Ronco Rhinestone and Stud Setter!  Bling-a-ding-ding!
> 
> We are 80 days out now!  I have a plastic storage tote in the basement... starting to fill it up with this and that.  REALLY getting excited!



Hope the weigh in goes well today.  

Yep a little bling goes along way. 

Wow just 80 days out.  Our Disney experience says 215 days. 



rusafee1183 said:


> I think the problem is that I had a really strict routine before and I was working out really hard like, 5 times a week... so my diet not being the best wasn't THAT terrible because I was making up for it in other ways.
> 
> Now, I am not doing great in either area and it's really starting to show.
> 
> I bought a Kinect and LOVE the Zumba game for it and just need to discipline myself with the diet, set a designated time to workout and I know I'll get back on track . It's just tough getting started again.
> 
> I can use any support and/or tips I can get



My downside is having motivation to work out.  I have some physical limitations that often will sabotage me from working out consistently, plus doubled with I really don't like it any way makes it even harder to do.  I'm looking for work out clothes later today   I'm not sure what even to look for.  I used to use Mickey Tshirt & shorts, but I seem to stick out like a sore thumb.  Any Suggestions on what to look for?  

Zumba would probably throw my back out, but it sounds like a great plan for you!!


----------



## bagsmom

Sharon -- I think you should work out in a full Tinkerbell outfit!!!!  

Rusafee -- yes, getting back on track is tough.  But just think, if you start TODAY, then a week from now, you can look back and say "I'm glad I started a week ago.  Now I'm back on board!"  And Disney requires stamina!  (Is that motivation to exercise a bit?)  I have bad feet and varicose veins.  If I could lose a few more pounds, I think my feet and legs would thank me!

It's all about being healthy.  The older I get, the more I understand how important that is.  After 40, stuff just starts falling apart!

Well, off to make banana bread for breakfast for the kids this week.  We are having a stormy day here today!  Makes me want to make a pot of coffee and curl up with my Unofficial Guide to Disney World!

I am resisting the urge to go online there and micromanage my Touring Plans!

I just ordered a gazillion teeshirts online, so we all have matching tees for the week (without doing laundry.)  When we were there last time, the matching shirts made it easy to spot each other in a crowd.  We did neon colors and it was SUPER easy to spot the kids that way.  Of course, THIS year, neon is "back" so there will probably be lots of other folks wearing it too.  That's ok -- I like it.  It takes me back to high school!  Wham!  (The band.)  And "Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go!"

Try not to sing it in your head!  I dare you!


----------



## staceyeid

bagsmom said:


> Well, off to make banana bread for breakfast for the kids this week.  We are having a stormy day here today!  Makes me want to make a pot of coffee and curl up with my Unofficial Guide to Disney World!



Mmmmm banana bread, sounds wonderful.  Your kids are lucky!!

Loving all of the tips on how to spend a relaxing non park day in the VWL area.  I really want to do something like that, make it a pool day and explore the resorts along the monorail.  We've watched Wishes from the beach at Poly but it was so far away.  My SIL told me she drove the car over to the Contemporary parking lot and they saw a great show.  Since we don't have a car, is there a viewing area you can recommend at CR?  That's assuming the boats are still running that late, need to figure out the schedule for those again.

Planning to stock up on Disney gift cards this month.  Our Kroger grocery store has a special where you get 4x fuel points when you buy gift cards.  Add that to the 6% cash back my credit card gives at grocery stores and I'm looking at a 20% savings on the gift cards!  Since I need $700 worth that's a decent chunk of change.  Going to scope out Kroger after work and make sure they have plenty in stock!

I've been such a nerd lately signing up for cash back credit cards (always paid in full each month though!).  So far I get 6% back on groceries, 5% back on gas and 2% back on everything else (of course that's across 3 cards, but I'm willing to juggle if it means $$$).  I told you, Nerd!!!  

See what Disney does to me 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> I think the problem is that I had a really strict routine before and I was working out really hard like, 5 times a week... so my diet not being the best wasn't THAT terrible because I was making up for it in other ways.
> 
> Now, I am not doing great in either area and it's really starting to show.
> 
> I bought a Kinect and LOVE the Zumba game for it and just need to discipline myself with the diet, set a designated time to workout and I know I'll get back on track . It's just tough getting started again.
> 
> I can use any support and/or tips I can get


*Luvvwl* has found that planning meals, then shopping for those planned meals, is an important key for her.  She will set up for the week what she wants to eat (with my help since I usually eat those meals, too).  Some of those meals can be made ahead of time, so if we're tired after work, they're ready to go.  We widely opt for low-calorie, low carb versions of our favorite meals.  For example, we use spaghetti squash instead of pasta with our homemade marinara sauce.  Planning smartly is a fairly easy way of monitoring one's intake.  From a workout perspective, varying your routine will work wonders.  I've been a runner/biker/hiker for a long time, and I can tell you that alternating what you do and how long you do it will keep you more engaged and keep the body well-toned.  Once a workout becomes routine, your body adapts.  Varying the workouts will help keep your body from "learning" too much.  Good luck!


----------



## twinmom108

bagsmom said:


> Sharon -- I think you should work out in a full Tinkerbell outfit!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ........It takes me back to high school!  Wham!  (The band.)  And "Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go!"
> 
> Try not to sing it in your head!  I dare you!



 


Never been much of a George Michael fan, but I've always liked that song.  Don't mind if I do sing it in my head. . . . . . . . excuse me I think I hear my MP3 player calling me.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!!



Happy Birthday Ink!  How is everything going?  Were you the one using a recumbent bike, or considering it?  What's up in your neck of the woods?


----------



## staceyeid

bagsmom said:


> Happy Birthday Ink!  How is everything going?  Were you the one using a recumbent bike, or considering it?  What's up in your neck of the woods?



Happy Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## twinmom108

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!!



Inkmahm hope you have a wonderfully magical birthday!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Ink


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> *OK, its official, Sat. Apr 13 at 3pm, Greensboro,NC at McCouls Irish Pub(dont let the pub part scare you, food is amazing here and main draw) and so far we have committed...eliza61(yes, she is coming all the way from NJ!!)sleepydog25 and luvvwl, Muushka and her DH, wfc4life and sechem32, jimmytammy, TammyNC and Capt.D
> 
> So, just to put it out there, we still have room for more.  If anyone else thinks they can attend, you are more than welcome.  I am calling end of this week just to put our name on a list for enough room.  If you think you can attend, please reply here or PM me by Friday the 22nd.*



Good job JT, thank you for rounding us up (we can be like cats!).  I bolded you just in case anyone missed your post.

oh, and 
*
Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!!*


----------



## blossomz

HAPPY BIRTHDAY INK!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Good job JT, thank you for rounding us up (we can be like cats!).  I bolded you just in case anyone missed your post.



WOW....this sounds FUN !!!! Wish I could be there !!! Can't wait to hear all about it---and thanks *Muush*....I had missed the post.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY INK !!!​*


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!*

I hope all is well with you and dynaguy.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rusafee1183 said:


> That's what I keep hearing - Layers, layers, layers! I bought a new lightweight rain jacket and some tall boots and just plan on layering a bunch of thin, long sleved tops underneath. I keep reading not to wear jeans, but I pretty much live in them - so I guess I'll suffer through it if they get wet. Luckily we are sailing with NCL this time and it's freestyle, so it should be more casual so I won't have to pack as much 'dress' clothes.
> 
> And yesssss!!! I'm so excited I finally get to really use my new camera to take in the amazing scenery.  I am not smart or patient enough for a full on DSLR, so I bought an in between model. I got a Nikon P510, and I CAN'T WAIT to see how my pictures turn out! I got a back up battery, and a back up memory card and I am ready to go!!



Were were on the Norwegian Pearl last May for our Alaskan cruise.  Such a great trip!!  I think you have it down for packing - layers!  And don't be afraid of jeans.  At least I hope you're not going to get soaking wet!  I had both a winter shell jacket and just a straight rain shell along and other layers for underneath.  



bagsmom said:


> I grew up in the 70s with the Ronco Rhinestone and Stud Setter!  Bling-a-ding-ding!



The memory of this just made me laugh!  


Happy Birthday Inkmahm!


----------



## rusafee1183

twinmom108 said:


> Hope the weigh in goes well today.
> 
> Yep a little bling goes along way.
> 
> Wow just 80 days out.  Our Disney experience says 215 days.
> 
> 
> 
> My downside is having motivation to work out.  I have some physical limitations that often will sabotage me from working out consistently, plus doubled with I really don't like it any way makes it even harder to do.  I'm looking for work out clothes later today   I'm not sure what even to look for.  I used to use Mickey Tshirt & shorts, but I seem to stick out like a sore thumb.  Any Suggestions on what to look for?
> 
> Zumba would probably throw my back out, but it sounds like a great plan for you!!



I have found that my favorite workout clothes are really high waisted (so I don't have to keep tugging at them), tighter capri's. I found really nice ones at WalMart for $11.95 I want to say, and then I just use old t-shirts. I wish I could go sleeveless, but I just don't feel comfortable in tank tops when throwing my arms up in the air  

Have you ever tried Zumba? It really is for everyone!! I have girls that are in college, people that are skinny as rails, people who are overweight,women in their golden years in my classes and there were even 2 men that took my class as part of their rehab! If you have never tried it, and have bad knees or other injuries that you think would inhibit your movement - I would try a "Zumba Gold" class or DVD first, it's a lot less impact than most other movements - but even still, all Zumba moves can be modified to your level. I really love it, and it doesn't feel like a workout... it's just fun! 



bagsmom said:


> Sharon -- I think you should work out in a full Tinkerbell outfit!!!!
> 
> Rusafee -- yes, getting back on track is tough.  But just think, if you start TODAY, then a week from now, you can look back and say "I'm glad I started a week ago.  Now I'm back on board!"  And Disney requires stamina!  (Is that motivation to exercise a bit?)  I have bad feet and varicose veins.  If I could lose a few more pounds, I think my feet and legs would thank me!
> 
> It's all about being healthy.  The older I get, the more I understand how important that is.  After 40, stuff just starts falling apart!
> 
> Well, off to make banana bread for breakfast for the kids this week.  We are having a stormy day here today!  Makes me want to make a pot of coffee and curl up with my Unofficial Guide to Disney World!
> 
> I am resisting the urge to go online there and micromanage my Touring Plans!
> 
> I just ordered a gazillion teeshirts online, so we all have matching tees for the week (without doing laundry.)  When we were there last time, the matching shirts made it easy to spot each other in a crowd.  We did neon colors and it was SUPER easy to spot the kids that way.  Of course, THIS year, neon is "back" so there will probably be lots of other folks wearing it too.  That's ok -- I like it.  It takes me back to high school!  Wham!  (The band.)  And "Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go!"
> 
> Try not to sing it in your head!  I dare you!



 Thanks for that! I'll be walking around all morning with that song in my head now... 

And thanks for the motivation! I went to spinning last night, and woke up this morning and did my Kinect workout. The diet will take some time, but I feel a little better already 



staceyeid said:


> Mmmmm banana bread, sounds wonderful.  Your kids are lucky!!
> 
> Loving all of the tips on how to spend a relaxing non park day in the VWL area.  I really want to do something like that, make it a pool day and explore the resorts along the monorail.  We've watched Wishes from the beach at Poly but it was so far away.  My SIL told me she drove the car over to the Contemporary parking lot and they saw a great show.  Since we don't have a car, is there a viewing area you can recommend at CR?  That's assuming the boats are still running that late, need to figure out the schedule for those again.
> 
> Planning to stock up on Disney gift cards this month.  Our Kroger grocery store has a special where you get 4x fuel points when you buy gift cards.  Add that to the 6% cash back my credit card gives at grocery stores and I'm looking at a 20% savings on the gift cards!  Since I need $700 worth that's a decent chunk of change.  Going to scope out Kroger after work and make sure they have plenty in stock!
> 
> I've been such a nerd lately signing up for cash back credit cards (always paid in full each month though!).  So far I get 6% back on groceries, 5% back on gas and 2% back on everything else (of course that's across 3 cards, but I'm willing to juggle if it means $$$).  I told you, Nerd!!!
> 
> See what Disney does to me
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



Disney does that to me too! I go to our local grocery store when they have 2x fuel perks and buy all the G.C's for our trips, AND use my Disney Chase card to get the rewards that way too. 

I'm only a little bit crazy about it, but it's how we get to keep going back! 



sleepydog25 said:


> *Luvvwl* has found that planning meals, then shopping for those planned meals, is an important key for her.  She will set up for the week what she wants to eat (with my help since I usually eat those meals, too).  Some of those meals can be made ahead of time, so if we're tired after work, they're ready to go.  We widely opt for low-calorie, low carb versions of our favorite meals.  For example, we use spaghetti squash instead of pasta with our homemade marinara sauce.  Planning smartly is a fairly easy way of monitoring one's intake.  From a workout perspective, varying your routine will work wonders.  I've been a runner/biker/hiker for a long time, and I can tell you that alternating what you do and how long you do it will keep you more engaged and keep the body well-toned.  Once a workout becomes routine, your body adapts.  Varying the workouts will help keep your body from "learning" too much.  Good luck!



We love spaghetti squash as a substitute for pasta! That was one of the things that fell by the wayside when I started slacking. I need to start doing some more research and finding creative recipes again. I get bored so easily, and when I get bored I get lazy and that's when I order chinese food 



jimmytammy said:


> OK, its official, Sat. Apr 13 at 3pm, Greensboro,NC at McCouls Irish Pub(dont let the pub part scare you, food is amazing here and main draw) and so far we have committed...eliza61(yes, she is coming all the way from NJ!!)sleepydog25 and luvvwl, Muushka and her DH, wfc4life and sechem32, jimmytammy, TammyNC and Capt.D
> 
> So, just to put it out there, we still have room for more.  If anyone else thinks they can attend, you are more than welcome.  I am calling end of this week just to put our name on a list for enough room.  If you think you can attend, please reply here or PM me by Friday the 22nd.



Awww! That sounds really fun! It would be a 7 hour drive for us, right before our cruise or else we would come to meet everyone  Maybe next time!!  




KAT4DISNEY said:


> Were were on the Norwegian Pearl last May for our Alaskan cruise.  Such a great trip!!  I think you have it down for packing - layers!  And don't be afraid of jeans.  At least I hope you're not going to get soaking wet!  I had both a winter shell jacket and just a straight rain shell along and other layers for underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> The memory of this just made me laugh!
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Inkmahm!



How did you like the Pearl? And how wwas going in May? I know it's technically the very beginning of the season, so I know that we probably won't see bears but I am hoping for some decent willife spottings.  

And *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY INKMAHM! *


----------



## bagsmom

By the way, we'll be in WDW June 7 through 15.  Anyone else?

I'm starting to get a little crazy -- wanting to plan and pack.


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> By the way, we'll be in WDW June 7 through 15.  Anyone else?
> 
> I'm starting to get a little crazy -- wanting to plan and pack.



Yuppers, we will be there also.  We are staying off site 
(we gave all of our points to my nephew for the year!).  Fingers crossed for snagging a week at Bonnet Creek.



staceyeid said:


> Mmmmm banana bread, sounds wonderful.  Your kids are lucky!!
> 
> Loving all of the tips on how to spend a relaxing non park day in the VWL area.  I really want to do something like that, make it a pool day and explore the resorts along the monorail.  We've watched Wishes from the beach at Poly but it was so far away.  My SIL told me she drove the car over to the Contemporary parking lot and they saw a great show.  Since we don't have a car, is there a viewing area you can recommend at CR?  That's assuming the boats are still running that late, need to figure out the schedule for those again.
> 
> Planning to stock up on Disney gift cards this month.  Our Kroger grocery store has a special where you get 4x fuel points when you buy gift cards.  Add that to the *6% cash back my credit card gives* at grocery stores and I'm looking at a 20% savings on the gift cards!  Since I need $700 worth that's a decent chunk of change.  Going to scope out Kroger after work and make sure they have plenty in stock!
> 
> I've been such a nerd lately signing up for cash back credit cards (always paid in full each month though!).  So far I get 6% back on groceries, 5% back on gas and 2% back on everything else (of course that's across 3 cards, but I'm willing to juggle if it means $$$).  I told you, Nerd!!!
> 
> See what Disney does to me
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



Whoa, that is some serious savings!  Can you tell me what CC gives 6% at grocery?  Is it a short time deal?  Thanks!


----------



## staceyeid

Muushka said:


> Whoa, that is some serious savings!  Can you tell me what CC gives 6% at grocery?  Is it a short time deal?  Thanks!



Sure.  I have the American Express Blue Cash Preferred.  It is always 6% on groceries, not a rotating category like some of the other cards.  It is capped at your first $6,000 spent on groceries, but for us we should be fine with that limit.  

You also get 3% back on gas (no lilmit) and select department stores (the official list is hard to come by, I think it's places like JC Penney, Nordstrom, Dillards, etc.)

There is an annual fee but it's waived the first year and you get $150 cash back for spending a certain amount in the first few months (just received my $150 and I've had the card less than a month). 

They have a card with no annual fee but it's only 3% on groceries.  We do spend quite a bit so will come very close to the $6,000 cap, so even with the annual fee the 6% card is worth it for us.

The card is a bit picky on what counts as a grocery store though.  And again, finding an official list is hard.  I've confirmed places like Trader Joes, Whole Foods and Kroger definitely count as grocery.  Walmart does not.  Sams and Costco do not.  Meijer is up in the air, still waiting for my statement to see what they count Meijer as.  We shop primarily at Whole Foods so it's not a real issue for me.

You can search for American Express Blue Cash Preferred $150 bonus so that when you apply you make sure to get the bonus cash. 

Here is one link that does list the bonus (when I went directly to American Express they seem to have removed the bonus offer):
http://www.dailymarkets.com/creditcards/blue-cash-preferred-card/ (follow the link in the article)

I also have other cards that give you 5% on gas and 2% back on everything else.  If anyone is intersted I can pass along the links (I receive no referral bonus or anything from these links).


----------



## twokats

rusafee1183 said:


> And *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY INKMAHM! *



You are not late wishing her Happy Birthday!!!   It is actually today, we are bad about starting the day before so that it is there for the person on the actual day. . . . !


----------



## Corinne

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY INK!*


----------



## Corinne

I had a snow day today (yes, it is March!!) but it gave me some time to try and catch up with all the activity! I didn't even realize I was posting on a new thread when I wished *Ink* a happy birthday! LOL

*Granny~*Thanks for posting the photos of your mini meets! 

*Maria~*Our kids were engaged around the same time and looks like they will be getting married around the same time (well, our son's wedding will be in the summer of 2014) They thought about a WDW destination wedding for a brief moment, but decided against it (darn!) I look forward to hearing your plans!


----------



## rusafee1183

twokats said:


> You are not late wishing her Happy Birthday!!!   It is actually today, we are bad about starting the day before so that it is there for the person on the actual day. . . . !



Ahh, good to know. I guess I could have just looked at the first page for birthdays and seen that! I forgot that they were listed there!!


----------



## Muushka

staceyeid said:


> Sure.  I have the American Express Blue Cash Preferred.  It is always 6% on groceries, not a rotating category like some of the other cards.  It is capped at your first $6,000 spent on groceries, but for us we should be fine with that limit.
> 
> You also get 3% back on gas (no lilmit) and select department stores (the official list is hard to come by, I think it's places like JC Penney, Nordstrom, Dillards, etc.)
> 
> There is an annual fee but it's waived the first year and you get $150 cash back for spending a certain amount in the first few months (just received my $150 and I've had the card less than a month).
> 
> They have a card with no annual fee but it's only 3% on groceries.  We do spend quite a bit so will come very close to the $6,000 cap, so even with the annual fee the 6% card is worth it for us.
> 
> The card is a bit picky on what counts as a grocery store though.  And again, finding an official list is hard.  I've confirmed places like Trader Joes, Whole Foods and Kroger definitely count as grocery.  Walmart does not.  Sams and Costco do not.  Meijer is up in the air, still waiting for my statement to see what they count Meijer as.  We shop primarily at Whole Foods so it's not a real issue for me.
> 
> You can search for American Express Blue Cash Preferred $150 bonus so that when you apply you make sure to get the bonus cash.
> 
> Here is one link that does list the bonus (when I went directly to American Express they seem to have removed the bonus offer):
> http://www.dailymarkets.com/creditcards/blue-cash-preferred-card/ (follow the link in the article)
> 
> I also have other cards that give you 5% on gas and 2% back on everything else.  If anyone is intersted I can pass along the links (I receive no referral bonus or anything from these links).



Wow, lots of great info, thank you for letting me know 

I have my fingers crossed that Sams Club will have more in stock when I go, but if not I may look into your deals.  Thanks!


----------



## staceyeid

Muushka said:


> Wow, lots of great info, thank you for letting me know
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that Sams Club will have more in stock when I go, but if not I may look into your deals.  Thanks!



I called our local Sam's and while they do have the Disney cards they are only discounted to $48.89 or something like that.  Your area has a much better deal.  The fuel points and credit card cash back were better for me at the grocery store.

Just got done buying $700 worth.  Now have to call back and update our Spirit of Aloha reservations to use the gift cards.


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Birthday Inkmahm!
DDad and I just stopping by to wish you the happiest of birthdays! Enjoy your special day.


----------



## horselover

Happy Birthday Inkmahm!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey, let me jump in on this . . . 

*Happy Birthday Inkmahm!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy Spring Day Groupies !!!! ​*


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> I had a snow day today (yes, it is March!!) but it gave me some time to try and catch up with all the activity! I didn't even realize I was posting on a new thread when I wished *Ink* a happy birthday! LOL
> 
> *Granny~*Thanks for posting the photos of your mini meets!
> 
> *Maria~*Our kids were engaged around the same time and looks like they will be getting married around the same time (well, our son's wedding will be in the summer of 2014) They thought about a WDW destination wedding for a brief moment, but decided against it (darn!) I look forward to hearing your plans!


Hi *Corrine* !
We had snow Saturday and Monday ! Not more than an inch each time but still ??!!!  

And congrats to your son and future dil as well !  Planning a wedding is a lot of work ! They have not 100% decided on WDW. It is between Disney and the FL Aquarium in Tampa. I almost felt like my hubby and I were putting a little too much pressure for them to choose Disney....so we backed waaay off. We want it to be their decision. We liked what Disney had to offer as far as a wedding package and venue more than the Aquarium, but the Aquarium's price is about $4,000--$5,000 less for what we are looking at. But there are a lot of details in the packages that don't compare so it's not exactly apples to apples. 
My daughter and her fiance are going to let us know what they decided in about 2-3 weeks. Hubby and I paid for them to have a professional photo shoot in WDW on March 6. We are very excited to see the photos ! It was a delayed engagement gift to them. Since they live in FL it was just too hard to have any kind of engagement party/celebration.   I'll be sure to let you all know here.  I'm on pins and needles. Even with the higher price tag, we're hoping Disney !


----------



## bagsmom

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi *Corrine* !
> We had snow Saturday and Monday ! Not more than an inch each time but still ??!!!
> 
> And congrats to your son and future dil as well !  Planning a wedding is a lot of work ! They have not 100% decided on WDW. It is between Disney and the FL Aquarium in Tampa. I almost felt like my hubby and I were putting a little too much pressure for them to choose Disney....so we backed waaay off. We want it to be their decision. We liked what Disney had to offer as far as a wedding package and venue more than the Aquarium, but the Aquarium's price is about $4,000--$5,000 less for what we are looking at. But there are a lot of details in the packages that don't compare so it's not exactly apples to apples.
> My daughter and her fiance are going to let us know what they decided in about 2-3 weeks. Hubby and I paid for them to have a professional photo shoot in WDW on March 6. We are very excited to see the photos ! It was a delayed engagement gift to them. Since they live in FL it was just too hard to have any kind of engagement party/celebration.   I'll be sure to let you all know here.  I'm on pins and needles. Even with the higher price tag, we're hoping Disney !



Maria -- either way -- HOW EXCITING!  I am a completely OCD planner.  I was itching to go out and buy a binder and tabbed dividers while I was reading your post!  Fun, fun, fun stuff on the horizon for your family!  Either place will be just lovely!  Congratulations!


----------



## MiaSRN62

bagsmom said:


> Maria -- either way -- HOW EXCITING!  I am a completely OCD planner.  I was itching to go out and buy a binder and tabbed dividers while I was reading your post!  Fun, fun, fun stuff on the horizon for your family!  Either place will be just lovely!  Congratulations!




Thanks *bagsmom*....I did buy that binder by the way !!!


----------



## rusafee1183

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Happy Spring Day Groupies !!!! ​*



Happy Spring! 

Rita's Italian Ice is celebrating by giving away free regular sized italian ice's today if anyone is interested!


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Happy Spring Day Groupies !!!! ​*



Spring?  What's that?  It sure doesn't look or feel like Spring here.  Snow yesterday, more snow tomorrow & possibly another storm on Monday,               Disney take me away!!!


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Birthday Ink!! Hope you are having a fabulous day!


I'm searching for spring here in WI too. Below zero with the wind chill this morning. Brrrr!

Still debating a fall/winter trip. DS and I have PAPs from the discount offered, so we have to use them again 

Looking at either a week in Oct. as DH goes on a hunting trip and we could go to WDW while he is gone. Or first week of November for DS's 8th bday, or first week of December...such decisions. LOL


----------



## sleepydog25

No spring here, either, and we're in Virginia!  To this point last year, we had 24 days in the 60s, 14 in the 70s, and 6 in the 80s.  Sure, that was a bit higher than normal, but look at this year's figures:  60s - 4 days; 70s - 1 day; 80s - zero.  Sigh.  Looking for more snow come Sunday. . .


----------



## Linda67

It certainly doesn't feel like Spring in London either!

It's sooooo cold and the forecast is for snow this weekend 

Oh for some Florida sunshine right about now!


----------



## sleepydog25

Linda67 said:


> It certainly doesn't feel like Spring in London either!
> 
> It's sooooo cold and the forecast is for snow this weekend
> 
> *Oh for some Florida sunshine right about* *now!*


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## DiznyDi

Cold and snow in Ohio, too. Yes, sunshine would be nice


----------



## blossomz

Cold and miserable in PA too!  OK..time for thoughts of the Lodge and sitting by the pool!


----------



## twokats

OK, don't get mad at me.  No snow here, just a touch of sunshine but on the chilly side with rain headed fo us.  
Trees have started budding, so I guess spring is pretty much here in TX.  Just need a little warmer days.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ok....felt the need to adjust my "happy spring" picture from yesterday. Woke up to more snow on the ground and I've had enough !!! It's come to this :


----------



## bagsmom

Maria -- that's hilarious!

We are having our last round of cold here.  Expecting a couple of flurries tonight, but it's too warm to stick.  Next week will have highs in 50s/60s and lows in the lower 30s.  But then I think we'll be all done with old man winter.

77 days to Disney!


----------



## blossomz

OMG Maria!  That is hysterical....and OH SO TRUE!!!  PHIL!  HOW COULD YOU???


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> Ok....felt the need to adjust my "happy spring" picture from yesterday. Woke up to more snow on the ground and I've had enough !!! It's come to this :


Looks like a Congressman to me. . .


----------



## twinmom108

Today in Colorado we're going to have a high in the mid 50's, but alas we'll still be getting a blast of winter this weekend.


----------



## twokats

Our predicted rain did arrive, but we are not complaining (even though it is still cool also) since we are still in drought conditions here.

Hope the ones with snow are staying warm and dreaming of Florida sun.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Looks like a Congressman to me. . .



Me too!

Spring is here in NC also.  The trees are budding and flowers have been blooming.
I love spring.  My favorite season.

I wonder how *Eliza *is doing at WDW??  She has been might quiet.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Me too!
> 
> Spring is here in NC also. The trees are budding and flowers have been blooming.
> *I love spring. My favorite season.*
> 
> I wonder how *Eliza *is doing at WDW?? She has been might quiet.


I, too, enjoy spring, but the next few days are prime examples why spring can't make inroads here.  Today's high:  27F and partly sunny, but with our windchill figured in, we're about 13F.  Tomorrow should be warmer--way up to 40!--but with continued high winds and possible rain/sleet/snow.  (Did I mention the snow showers overnight?)  Come Sunday, we'll be in the low 30s with sleet and snow.  High temperature forecast for the next seven days?  45F.  Still, we haven't had it as bad as those farther north and east along NJ, RI, MA, ME, and others, so I'll try not to complain. . .too loudly.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rusafee1183 said:


> How did you like the Pearl? And how wwas going in May? I know it's technically the very beginning of the season, so I know that we probably won't see bears but I am hoping for some decent willife spottings.



We enjoyed the Pearl!  But it was my second cruise so honestly I don't have much to compare it to.  We were cruising for my Nephews wedding so quite a few relatives were along and one cousin who likes to cruise HAL commented that she was surprised how much they were enjoying their first cruise on NCL.  HAL was still their favorite but they were ranking NCL 2nd above other lines they traveled on before.  Personally I'd book with them again without any hesitation.

We had really good weather in May.  It was the second cruise of the season and sailed from Seattle.  A little rain here and there (when we left Seattle if you can imagine!) but lots of sun too.  We did one whale watch excursion  in Juneau and saw lots of seals that we were told would probably be leaving in the next week or two.  And we saw quite a few whales also.  The only bear was spotted while we were traveling the passage back to Glacier Bay and some mountain goats and sheep were spotted along there too.  We didn't do any other wildlife excursions but if one bear was out I'm sure there would be more at that time so if you went looking for them you might have a good chance.  But even when they are supposed to be out there's no guarantee.  On my first trip to Alaska (July - a really long time ago) we went to Denali National Park.  Saw tons of wildlife but no bear in the park.  Finally while on the tour bus going from the park back to Anchorage the driver spotted a bear sitting out in a meadow next to the road.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> I, too, enjoy spring, but the next few days are prime examples why spring can't make inroads here.  Today's high:  27F and partly sunny, but with our windchill figured in, we're about 13F.  Tomorrow should be warmer--way up to 40!--but with continued high winds and possible rain/sleet/snow.  (Did I mention the snow showers overnight?)  Come Sunday, we'll be in the low 30s with sleet and snow.  High temperature forecast for the next seven days?  45F.  Still, we haven't had it as bad as those farther north and east along NJ, RI, MA, ME, and others, so I'll try not to complain. . .too loudly.



Ugh.  So much for living in the south!  

Come a little further down, hey I just realized we went down to 22 last night!  So much for living in the south!

Kat4, that cruise sounds amazing.  Alaska is on my bucket list.


----------



## twokats

Ok I found a little bit of spring here in TX.  I had to make a quick trip down south to Huntsville about an hour north of Houston.  Not too far out of Dallas I started seeing bluebonnets and then a little further I saw Indian paintbrushes.  It was absolutely gorgeous.  When I got here my car temp said it was 84.  Needless to say when DH called me to check on me and I told him he was not happy.  Still in the 50's up in our part of TX.


----------



## bagsmom

We are getting ready for a cold and yucky week (relatively speaking.)

My husband complained about it, then thought for a minute and said: "oh well, in 76 days we'll be down at Disney, complaining about the heat."


----------



## macemc12

Just visited the Lodge for the first time 2 weeks ago. We LOVED it!  So beautiful and fabulous dining. My dd got a lot of ketchup with her breakfast. LOL!  VWL is on my dream add on list!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bagsmom

Hello macemc!  You will find this to be a wonderful group!  I may only get to go to Disney twice in my adult life, but I DO love the lodge -- even if it's from long distance.  Everyone on here is so friendly and helpful!  We are planning a trip for this summer, and the expertise on here has been invaluable!  (Thanks, everyone!)

What were some of the highlights of your stay at the lodge?


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies macemc12!!!!

Glad you enjoyed one of our favorite spots in the World


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi *Corrine* !
> I'll be sure to let you all know here.  I'm on pins and needles. Even with the higher price tag, we're hoping Disney !



I don't blame you, it really would be so much fun! Can't wait to hear their decision!


----------



## bluecastle

bagsmom said:


> We are getting ready for a cold and yucky week (relatively speaking.)
> 
> My husband complained about it, then thought for a minute and said: "oh well, in 76 days we'll be down at Disney, complaining about the heat."



That's exactly what I think when I take my walks after work in the cold weather. As the biting wind hits my face I say to myself "remember this feeling when you are complaining about the heat in Animal Kingdom in August!!"


----------



## sleepydog25

macemc12 said:


> Just visited the Lodge for the first time 2 weeks ago. We LOVED it! So beautiful and fabulous dining. My dd got a lot of ketchup with her breakfast. LOL! VWL is on my dream add on list!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


Welcome and glad you enjoyed the Lodge!  Fill us in on your trip.  We love to hear what others experience while we're not there.


----------



## rusafee1183

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi *Corrine*
> 
> Hubby and I paid for them to have a professional photo shoot in WDW on March 6. We are very excited to see the photos ! It was a delayed engagement gift to them. Since they live in FL it was just too hard to have any kind of engagement party/celebration.   I'll be sure to let you all know here.  I'm on pins and needles. Even with the higher price tag, we're hoping Disney !



I would love to see the pictures that you had done when they're in!!!  I have a few amateur photographer friends who agreed to do a photo shoot with myself and my husband in WDW. Our wedding photographer turned out to be a total scam artist, and we were left very unsatisfied with the way our wedding/engagement photos turned out so we're hoping for a better "round 2" 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> We enjoyed the Pearl!  But it was my second cruise so honestly I don't have much to compare it to.  We were cruising for my Nephews wedding so quite a few relatives were along and one cousin who likes to cruise HAL commented that she was surprised how much they were enjoying their first cruise on NCL.  HAL was still their favorite but they were ranking NCL 2nd above other lines they traveled on before.  Personally I'd book with them again without any hesitation.
> 
> We had really good weather in May.  It was the second cruise of the season and sailed from Seattle.  A little rain here and there (when we left Seattle if you can imagine!) but lots of sun too.  We did one whale watch excursion  in Juneau and saw lots of seals that we were told would probably be leaving in the next week or two.  And we saw quite a few whales also.  The only bear was spotted while we were traveling the passage back to Glacier Bay and some mountain goats and sheep were spotted along there too.  We didn't do any other wildlife excursions but if one bear was out I'm sure there would be more at that time so if you went looking for them you might have a good chance.  But even when they are supposed to be out there's no guarantee.  On my first trip to Alaska (July - a really long time ago) we went to Denali National Park.  Saw tons of wildlife but no bear in the park.  Finally while on the tour bus going from the park back to Anchorage the driver spotted a bear sitting out in a meadow next to the road.



That's promising about your weather and wildlife experiences!! I really just can't wait to get there!! I'm sure that we will love the Pearl. I really try not to compare apples to oranges, and I do think that Disney in general is a different experience in everything that they do. 

49 days! 



bagsmom said:


> We are getting ready for a cold and yucky week (relatively speaking.)
> 
> My husband complained about it, then thought for a minute and said: "oh well, in 76 days we'll be down at Disney, complaining about the heat."



Wooo Hoooo for your countdown!  And such a good point about the heat .... but rain-shine-sleet-snow-hail-scorching heat still, I know we would all rather be at Disney. 

Instead, I am on my couch looking at the pile of dishes waiting for me in the kitchen  



macemc12 said:


> Just visited the Lodge for the first time 2 weeks ago. We LOVED it!  So beautiful and fabulous dining. My dd got a lot of ketchup with her breakfast. LOL!  VWL is on my dream add on list!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Yay! Glad you loved the Lodge! We are recent converts as well, and I know that our next add on will be there. I hope it's sooner rather than later!


----------



## bagsmom

Here's another survey for you folks!

We will have a day off in the middle of our vacation.  We could eat out, possibly, depending on the money situation at the time of the vacation.

What if we wanted to eat at Fort Wilderness?  Hoop de Doo is probably out.  It's expensive, and my kids are not big eaters.  However, is it worth it?  It sounds like it's a favorite of many.

What other restaurant is at the Fort?

We could try for Whispering Canyon; that would be fun.

Or, we could venture out of the world and go for Mexican.  The unofficial guide recommended a Mexican restaurant off property -- Maybe called El Patron?  I don't remember, for sure. 

Kids are fussy eaters... so I hate to spend TOO much on food they probably won't eat.  Mexican is usually safe.  Cheese quesadillas are popular with us.

Any thoughts?


----------



## twinklebug

Hey there Bagsmom!  At Hoop-de-doo you're really paying for the entertainment verses quality food. I enjoy the show and think it's worth the price once my kids were old enough to appreciate the slap-stick humor and realize that's all it is. You'll probably not want to go more often than once a decade as the jokes and theme song stick with you as much as the It's a Small World song does. So, choose your timing wisely in your kid's development or you may be plagued by outbursts of "Hoo-de-doo! Hoop de-doo!" for a bit longer than you'd like.  The food there is simply acceptable. It's mostly fried chicken (important to note that it's not boneless), ribs, corn on the cob, salad and cornbread. It's unlimited food, but they really don't come around offering refills more than once. It's also 'unlimited' refills on beer and wine (house brand only).

Trails end is a buffet next door to HDDR and offers all the same food as inside the show plus a few more favorites such as lasagna, pizza and an ice cream bar. The price is much more reasonable than the show for good reason, but the selection is lacking when compared to other on-site buffets. Something that's not noted here ever is that there are a few stuffed animals in the restaurant (full bear, buffallo and deer heads). They are real and have been here for as long as I can recall the building existing. If this bothers anyone in your party, ask the hostess to sit you up near the buffet and away from them.  Still, I find it worth the trip over just because I'm in love with the fort and it gives me the excuse I need to get my kids to come along.


----------



## sleepydog25

I agree that Trail's End would be a solid choice.  First, you can get to it easily, and second the food is decent, plentiful, and with enough options to please most picky kids.  The price isn't awful, plus it will keep you in the Disney "world" to which you've been looking forward all these months.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Kat4, that cruise sounds amazing.  Alaska is on my bucket list.



Oh yes!  I highly recommend it!!



bagsmom said:


> Here's another survey for you folks!
> 
> We will have a day off in the middle of our vacation.  We could eat out, possibly, depending on the money situation at the time of the vacation.
> 
> What if we wanted to eat at Fort Wilderness?  Hoop de Doo is probably out.  It's expensive, and my kids are not big eaters.  However, is it worth it?  It sounds like it's a favorite of many.
> 
> What other restaurant is at the Fort?
> 
> We could try for Whispering Canyon; that would be fun.
> 
> Or, we could venture out of the world and go for Mexican.  The unofficial guide recommended a Mexican restaurant off property -- Maybe called El Patron?  I don't remember, for sure.
> 
> Kids are fussy eaters... so I hate to spend TOO much on food they probably won't eat.  Mexican is usually safe.  Cheese quesadillas are popular with us.
> 
> Any thoughts?



We enjoy Hoop De Doo but that's paying for much more than a meal - it's about the show.  The meal is fine - Fried chicken and ribs - same as what DH would get at Whispering Canyon. lol  As long as your kids like those things there shouldn't be any problems with finding something to eat.  I first saw it as a kid and finally made it back a couple of years ago.  I heard that since then they had to change the main song they use (the one twinklebug mentions getting stuck in your head!)  but I'm sure they came up with something that sticks just as well.  

We almost always go eat at Trails End  - usually for lunch but have done a late breakfast also.  We like their lunch menu a lot but you may want to check the menu since we like the uniqueness - except that they removed my friend green tomato sandwich and the fried chicken with waffles that DH liked.  But that's just whining because they still had many things we liked (DH had to get the chicken sandwich with waffle bread or something like that and discovered he liked it!)  It's a regular table service for lunch instead of buffet and I think they have a typical kids menu.  We tack this on to our visits to see the WDW horses.


----------



## Linda67

Hi there bagsmon

Not sure how old your kids are but if you are heading to Fort Wilderness for Hoop Dee Doo or Trails End you should check out the camp fire sing-along with Chip n Dale - lots of fun and it's free, unless you want to buy a s'mores kit for the camp fire (you can always take your own kit anyway) ....... Just a thought as it might make a nice evening  combo with Trails End


----------



## bagsmom

Thank you everyone for the opinions and ideas!  Keep 'em coming!

Well, my kids are 10 and 13 -- the older one is slightly less picky, but the younger eats darned near nothing.  I'm on weight watchers, so a buffet is sort of silly.  Husband eats very little.  (I don't get it.  I LOVE to eat!!!!!)

Like I mentioned before, I wish WDW area had a good mexican place that wasn't in a park.

Speaking of that, we have reservations at Rose and Crown for fireworks time.  If I can get an equally good time, I'm considering changing to La Hacienda de San Angel.  (Chips and salsa and quesadillas are more kid friendly than fish and chips.)  But really, that dinner reservation is more about the fireworks experience.  (And one other thing -- I sure would enjoy a margarita.)

Would you guys just leave it alone and stick with Rose and Crown?  Or would you try for Mexico?  Is one worse than the other in terms of crowds for fireworks?

Sorry to be so obsessed with every detail.  This is likely the last time we'll go while the kids are young.  For us, a Disney trip takes years of saving, so I want it to be (nearly) perfect!!!!!!

Thanks!  74 days!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Thank you everyone for the opinions and ideas! Keep 'em coming!
> 
> Well, my kids are 10 and 13 -- the older one is slightly less picky, but the younger eats darned near nothing. I'm on weight watchers, so a buffet is sort of silly. Husband eats very little. (I don't get it. I LOVE to eat!!!!!)
> 
> Like I mentioned before, I wish WDW area had a good mexican place that wasn't in a park.
> 
> Speaking of that, we have reservations at Rose and Crown for fireworks time. If I can get an equally good time, I'm considering changing to La Hacienda de San Angel. (Chips and salsa and quesadillas are more kid friendly than fish and chips.) But really, that dinner reservation is more about the fireworks experience. (And one other thing -- I sure would enjoy a margarita.)
> 
> Would you guys just leave it alone and stick with Rose and Crown? Or would you try for Mexico? Is one worse than the other in terms of crowds for fireworks?
> 
> Sorry to be so obsessed with every detail. This is likely the last time we'll go while the kids are young. For us, a Disney trip takes years of saving, so I want it to be (nearly) perfect!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks! 74 days!


Tough call there.  With either, you may or may not be seated where you can see Illuminations if you go with TS, plus you would most likely have to get an early ADR--say, 7:30--to be in place for the 9 p.m. show then hang around.  I believe both places have a form of counter service so that you can order then hang around and watch as you eat, though that might be awkward to try to eat a meal while watching fireworks.  Your best bet might be to eat early, then stake out a good seat somewhere around the World then sit back and relax.  Others might have a differing opinion, however.


----------



## bagsmom

sleepydog25 said:


> Tough call there.  With either, you may or may not be seated where you can see Illuminations if you go with TS, plus you would most likely have to get an early ADR--say, 7:30--to be in place for the 9 p.m. show then hang around.  I believe both places have a form of counter service so that you can order then hang around and watch as you eat, though that might be awkward to try to eat a meal while watching fireworks.  Your best bet might be to eat early, then stake out a good seat somewhere around the World then sit back and relax.  Others might have a differing opinion, however.



Hey Sleepy!
Our reservation is for 7:15.  We will be celebrating our anniversary.  The reservation person made a note of that, and suggested that I run to the restaurant early in the day, and tell them (in person) that the night is a big celebration.  Although they'd never guarantee it, she said they would certainly try to accommodate us, especially if we were willing to wait.  So that's the plan.

Plan B -- if we couldn't get that coveted outdoor seating after all, would be to just eat and leave, finding a place around the water.

I really really want to go now!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Hey Sleepy!
> Our reservation is for 7:15. We will be celebrating our anniversary. The reservation person made a note of that, and suggested that I run to the restaurant early in the day, and tell them (in person) that the night is a big celebration. Although they'd never guarantee it, she said they would certainly try to accommodate us, especially if we were willing to wait. So that's the plan.
> 
> Plan B -- if we couldn't get that coveted outdoor seating after all, would be to just eat and leave, finding a place around the water.
> 
> I really really want to go now!


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## twinmom108

bagsmom said:


> oy a margarita.)
> 
> Sorry to be so obsessed with every detail.  This is likely the last time we'll go while the kids are young.  For us, a Disney trip takes years of saving, so I want it to be (nearly) perfect!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks!  74 days!



Bagsmom,  sounds like your trip is shaping up quite nicely.   I don't think you need to feel sorry for possibly being obsessive about your WDW vacation (especially on this thread) because for us Dis'ers that's the norm. 

Here's my current trip obsession.  For our Oct/Nov trip later this year, a couple weeks ago we still didn't have 2 days yet booked but I decided to have Jimmy post our trip resort locations on page 1.  Since we were out of VWL points & wanted to stay there those 2 days, I had to wait for the 7 month window to open up.  I had been checking VWL studio availability for 3 weeks & everything looked wide open.  Well the day before I could reserve many of the days were getting booked up.  I was afraid we might not be able to get the ressie at VWL after all.  I thought great, it's already posted that we're staying there (on this thread), and maybe I jinxed ourselves.  Anyway the next day I was ready online minutes before booking opened up & was able to secure those 2 days at VWL.   Talk about obsessive.   Next upcoming obsessive behavior - ADR's.


----------



## bagsmom

twinmom108 said:


> Bagsmom,  sounds like your trip is shaping up quite nicely.   I don't think you need to feel sorry for possibly being obsessive about your WDW vacation (especially on this thread) because for us Dis'ers that's the norm.
> 
> Here's my current trip obsession.  For our Oct/Nov trip later this year, a couple weeks ago we still didn't have 2 days yet booked but I decided to have Jimmy post our trip resort locations on page 1.  Since we were out of VWL points & wanted to stay there those 2 days, I had to wait for the 7 month window to open up.  I had been checking VWL studio availability for 3 weeks & everything looked wide open.  Well the day before I could reserve many of the days were getting booked up.  I was afraid we might not be able to get the ressie at VWL after all.  I thought great, it's already posted that we're staying there (on this thread), and maybe I jinxed ourselves.  Anyway the next day I was ready online minutes before booking opened up & was able to secure those 2 days at VWL.   Talk about obsessive.   Next upcoming obsessive behavior - ADR's.



Oh yeah!  You almost have to be OCD to plan far enough ahead for the dining reservations.  (Unless you are flexible about when and where you eat.)  I think it's fun, though!

I guess I'll stick with Rose and Crown for our reservations.  I figure if we can't get a table outside, we could just eat and then find a spot somewhere.  The crowd isn't supposed to be bad that day...

I looked at the R and C menu -- if nothing else, Mr. Picky can eat fries!


----------



## bagsmom

PS -- TwinMom -- tell us all about your ADR obsessions!  It will be fun to hear about where you are going.

The first (and only other) time we went, we had the deluxe dining plan.  The kids were young enough that they weren't interested in a lot of the headliner rides, so stopping our park time for food time was not a problem.

We did breakfasts at Tusker House, Crystal Palace, Beach Club, Hollywood and Vine.  Lunches at Coral Reef, 50s Prime Time,   Dinners at O'Hana, Chef Mickey's, Le Cellier, Japanese place (can't remember the name), Whispering Canyon -- and a bunch of others.  I had a big chart all made out and called the reservation line about 5 minutes before it opened.  Then I asked for reservations in order of how much I really wanted to go there.  I swear my heart was pounding and I was soooooooo excited to get them all!

Of course, with all the food on the deluxe plan, we walked around feeling like we needed to belch.  Kids ate almost nothing, because the mac and cheese wasn't Kraft.  The nuggets weren't Chik-fil-A or McDonalds.

But we got WONDERFUL pictures at all the character meals we did.  Those pictures are just priceless, with the kids grinning from ear to ear.

I think I'll go back and look at those pictures right now!!!!!!!


----------



## twinmom108

bagsmom said:


> PS -- TwinMom -- tell us all about your ADR obsessions!  It will be fun to hear about where you are going.



During our 1st 5 days we're considering the following ADR's

Cinderella's Royal Table (breakfast)  - Thought this one would be good since this will be my friend Wendy's 1st Disney trip ever.

Ohana (Dinner)  I haven't been in years & would like to try it again.

Be Our Guest - DH & I ate there in December & I think Wendy would be in awe.

Tusker House (lunch)

Next 3 days We're on the Disney Dream.

Last 6 days we're staying at BWV & going to concentrate mostly on the Food & Wine Kiosks, but we think we're going to make ADR's for:

Sci-Fi & Dine
Coral Reef Restaurant - Wendy wants to do this & I haven't been since 2001.
1900 Park Fare (breakfast)

Then "Wendy's Excellent Adventure" is over.  She flys home & I meet up with DH & Dmil to sail off into the sunset on the Disney Fantasy for a B2B.


----------



## bagsmom

twinmom108 said:


> During our 1st 5 days we're considering the following ADR's
> 
> Cinderella's Royal Table (breakfast)  - Thought this one would be good since this will be my friend Wendy's 1st Disney trip ever.
> 
> Ohana (Dinner)  I haven't been in years & would like to try it again.
> 
> Be Our Guest - DH & I ate there in December & I think Wendy would be in awe.
> 
> Tusker House (lunch)
> 
> Next 3 days We're on the Disney Dream.
> 
> Last 6 days we're staying at BWV & going to concentrate mostly on the Food & Wine Kiosks, but we think we're going to make ADR's for:
> 
> Sci-Fi & Dine
> Coral Reef Restaurant - Wendy wants to do this & I haven't been since 2001.
> 1900 Park Fare (breakfast)
> 
> Then "Wendy's Excellent Adventure" is over.  She flys home & I meet up with DH & Dmil to sail off into the sunset on the Disney Fantasy for a B2B.



Oh wow -- what a long and wonderful vacation!!!!!  That is so fun that you are going with your friend!  I have often said that it would be fun to be able to go to Disney often enough to have a "family" vacation, a "friend" vacation, and a "romance" vacation.

How soon do you go again?


----------



## twinmom108

bagsmom said:


> Oh wow -- what a long and wonderful vacation!!!!!  That is so fun that you are going with your friend!  I have often said that it would be fun to be able to go to Disney often enough to have a "family" vacation, a "friend" vacation, and a "romance" vacation.
> 
> How soon do you go again?



I've been planning to do a Disney trip with a friend for many years.  We've done many family trips with our boys, a couple with just DH & me &  finally I now get to go with a girlfriend & one that's never been.

After this coming Fall trip, we won't be doing anything Disney for probably a couple years.  We've exhausted our DVC points through next year & then we need to save up 3yrs worth of points for our 25th Wedding Anniversary in 2016.  We might do Aulani then.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Horselover!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Twin and Bags, you 2 are a hoot to listen in on plans!  They sounds great 

*Happy Birthday Horselover!!*

So, where are we having lunch or dinner at???  What sounds yummy???


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Horselover!!!

Hope it is a good one.

And also. . . . where's lunch (so Muushka will know!!)


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Julie!*
Have fun celebrating your special day!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Horselover!!*

I hope your day is full of magic!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE !!!​


----------



## bagsmom

Horselover -- Happy Birthday!!!!!!

I wish we could all be at Disney and have some cake!  Maybe the dessert buffet with Wishes.

And of course, you should go to the Bibbidi, Bobbidi, Boutique beforehand to get all fancied up for your celebration!


----------



## eliza61

Happy birthday Horse lover, some friends of mine brought the cake!!






Hope your day was magical


----------



## eliza61

And what do I get?  3 inches of snow!!    ugggh.

So one of the great things about being a dvc member, outside of nice accomadations at discount prices is that after a few trips you get to notice all the little things around disney and one thing disney excels at is immersions and picking up the little details.  
This trip unbeknownest to me, we landed in the middle of the flower and garden event.  Way cool.


----------



## eliza61

They had a really neat garden dedicated to new movie Oz



















A little story about the "laughing like a loon" picture.  The photopass gentlemen was a very "spry" senior citizen and I got the feeling a bit of a Don Juan down at the senior center in his off time.  Any way, as is normal the line to take pictures including mainly moms with their little ones and some of the moms really looked a bit "worn" out from a day in Epcot.  Well Don Juan insisted that the moms get in the picture (how many of us just shove our kids in the scene) and told a few "off colored" zingers about what Emerald city little people do when they are behind closed doors to get a more natural smile out of them.    He was an excellent example of enjoying your job and sharing that joy.


----------



## bagsmom

eliza61 said:


> They had a really neat garden dedicated to new movie Oz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little story about the "laughing like a loon" picture.  The photopass gentlemen was a very "spry" senior citizen and I got the feeling a bit of a Don Juan down at the senior center in his off time.  Any way, as is normal the line to take pictures including mainly moms with their little ones and some of the moms really looked a bit "worn" out from a day in Epcot.  Well Don Juan insisted that the moms get in the picture (how many of us just shove our kids in the scene) and told a few "off colored" zingers about what Emerald city little people do when they are behind closed doors to get a more natural smile out of them.    He was an excellent example of enjoying your job and sharing that joy.



Thank you for sharing your pictures, Eliza!  It looks like you had a great time!!!!!!!  (I love how Lady's soft puppy ears were made with grass!)


----------



## MiaSRN62

*eliza*...love your Flower and Garden pics too !!! We were able to make the first day of it back on March 6. Looks like you enjoyed the trip very much


----------



## Muushka

Awwwwww E, your smile is going to make my day.  
I am so glad you had a magical time and that DJ was a part of it


----------



## twinmom108

Happy Birthday Horselover!!
Hope your day is simply magical. 

Eliza61, wonderful pics of the Flower & Garden show.  Especially like the OZ additions, thanks for sharing!


----------



## bagsmom

More itinerary sharing....

We changed our plan a little.  Kids decided they'd rather spend an evening in the MK -- seeing it lit up at night, riding rides at night,etc. -- instead of doing the campfire sing-a-long.  This prompted me to re-think our arrival night plan.

Original plan was to go to MK first evening, and try to stake out the train depot around 7:00 for both parade and fireworks.

HOWEVER, if we will have a nighttime MK option for parade on Tuesday, wouldn't it be fantastic to start our vacation with the Wishes Dessert Party?

Why, yes!  It WOULD be fantastic!

I was bummed when I tried to reserve online.  It said nothing available.  Sad.

So I called reservations to see if people sometimes cancel their reservations.  To my surprise and delight, I found that this isn't even open for my dates yet!  So I'm not too late!!!!!!  

If I can't make it work, plan A will still be fine -- but this would be SO COOL!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Horselover!!!!





Muushka said:


> *Happy Birthday Horselover!!*
> 
> So, where are we having lunch or dinner at???  What sounds yummy???





twokats said:


> Happy Birthday, Horselover!!!
> 
> Hope it is a good one.
> 
> And also. . . . where's lunch (so Muushka will know!!)





DiznyDi said:


> *Happy Birthday Julie!*
> Have fun celebrating your special day!





Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Horselover!!*
> 
> I hope your day is full of magic!





MiaSRN62 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE !!!​





bagsmom said:


> Horselover -- Happy Birthday!!!!!!
> 
> I wish we could all be at Disney and have some cake!  Maybe the dessert buffet with Wishes.
> 
> And of course, you should go to the Bibbidi, Bobbidi, Boutique beforehand to get all fancied up for your celebration!





eliza61 said:


> Happy birthday Horse lover, some friends of mine brought the cake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your day was magical





twinmom108 said:


> Happy Birthday Horselover!!
> Hope your day is simply magical.




Thank you all!                For lunch I say flatbreads from Roaring Fork to be eaten picnic style down at the beach.  For dessert lets all head to Beaches & Cream.  No Way Joses for all!    



eliza61 said:


> A little story about the "laughing like a loon" picture.  The photopass gentlemen was a very "spry" senior citizen and I got the feeling a bit of a Don Juan down at the senior center in his off time.  Any way, as is normal the line to take pictures including mainly moms with their little ones and some of the moms really looked a bit "worn" out from a day in Epcot.  Well Don Juan insisted that the moms get in the picture (how many of us just shove our kids in the scene) and told a few "off colored" zingers about what Emerald city little people do when they are behind closed doors to get a more natural smile out of them.    He was an excellent example of enjoying your job and sharing that joy.



I love this picture!


----------



## twokats

eliza61 said:


>



Eliza,
Flower and garden Festival is my favorite time to go.  I think I have been to 3 in all and one of them I got there for the last two days of it.  They have started ending it earlier in the month.  The first one I went to it lasted until almost the end of the month, but alas, they started ending it earlier in the month.  

Glad you got there in time to enjoy and and that laughing picture was great.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> They had a really neat garden dedicated to new movie Oz


Now, if only "Oz" had been as enjoyable a movie as the garden appears to be.  Nice pic, *eliza*.


----------



## rusafee1183

Hey all  I am having a lovely, lazy day off work. I am listening to subsonic radio, trying to do some "spring" cleaning....if only the weather would reflect that.  I am so tired of looking out my windows and seeing snow. 

Awesome pictures Eliza! I would love to see more and hear all about your trip!  

And I would also love to hear more trip planning from everyone who has upcoming trips planned! 

So, you weren't a fan of the new Oz movie Sleepydog? I was hoping to see it, but I keep hearing mixed reviews.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Horselover!! I hope you have a magical day!


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> Hey all  I am having a lovely, lazy day off work. I am listening to subsonic radio, trying to do some "spring" cleaning....if only the weather would reflect that.  I am so tired of looking out my windows and seeing snow.
> 
> Awesome pictures Eliza! I would love to see more and hear all about your trip!
> 
> And I would also love to hear more trip planning from everyone who has upcoming trips planned!
> 
> So, you weren't a fan of the new Oz movie Sleepydog? I was hoping to see it, but I keep hearing mixed reviews.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Horselover!! I hope you have a magical day!


The Oz movie wasn't terrible, just not very magical, and I mostly blame that on the lead (James Franco) and uninspired depictions of the inhabitants of the Land of Oz.  The scenery was imaginatively conceived (though 3D was a waste) and very colorful, but at times the CGI was cumbersome and crude.  I also enjoyed the storyline and its ties to the original Oz movie and its characters  (I read this movie was based on Baum's earlier, pre-Wizard books).  Above all, however, was the complete miscasting of Franco.  He's smarmy and smirks a lot, much like he did when he hosted the Academy Awards a couple of years ago.  When he's playing a con artist, he smirks.  When he's happy, he smirks.  When he's awe-struck, he smirks.  When he's being sensitive, he. . .smirks.  I think he's fine as a stoner dude or a free-spirited character, just not as the linchpin for a potential franchise.  However, if you like Franco, you'll likely enjoy the movie a lot.  

*Luv* and I have plans but we're still three months away, so we'll wait a bit closer to the date to fill in the blanks.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Julie! *


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Glad you had a great trip!  I love that pic of you in the OZ basket, that just says a good time is being had


----------



## bagsmom

sleepydog25 said:


> The Oz movie wasn't terrible, just not very magical, and I mostly blame that on the lead (James Franco) and uninspired depictions of the inhabitants of the Land of Oz.  The scenery was imaginatively conceived (though 3D was a waste) and very colorful, but at times the CGI was cumbersome and crude.  I also enjoyed the storyline and its ties to the original Oz movie and its characters  (I read this movie was based on Baum's earlier, pre-Wizard books).  Above all, however, was the complete miscasting of Franco.  He's smarmy and smirks a lot, much like he did when he hosted the Academy Awards a couple of years ago.  When he's playing a con artist, he smirks.  When he's happy, he smirks.  When he's awe-struck, he smirks.  When he's being sensitive, he. . .smirks.  I think he's fine as a stoner dude or a free-spirited character, just not as the linchpin for a potential franchise.  However, if you like Franco, you'll likely enjoy the movie a lot.
> 
> *Luv* and I have plans but we're still three months away, so we'll wait a bit closer to the date to fill in the blanks.



Sleepy -- that is so funny!  It's sort of like how I feel about Keanu Reeves.  I've heard people describe his acting as incredibly subtle.  Uhhhhh -- subtle or just catatonic?  (But he is a cutie patootie, so that's OK.) 

Are you someone who works with computer animation?  My husband does, and so he is totally hypercritical of most all CGI stuff.  It will be interesting to see how advanced it gets in the years to come.  Have you ever rented the DVD of Pixar shorts?  Some of the very early ones are surprisingly crude.  Still fun, though!  And so neat to see how far they've come!

OK -- time to crack that homework whip.

I second the motion to have folks share their planning stories and ideas.  I LOVE reading about what everyone is looking forward to!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Sleepy -- that is so funny! It's sort of like how I feel about Keanu Reeves. I've heard people describe his acting as incredibly subtle. Uhhhhh -- subtle or just catatonic? (But he is a cutie patootie, so that's OK.)
> 
> Are you someone who works with computer animation? My husband does, and so he is totally hypercritical of most all CGI stuff. It will be interesting to see how advanced it gets in the years to come. Have you ever rented the DVD of Pixar shorts? Some of the very early ones are surprisingly crude. Still fun, though! And so neat to see how far they've come!
> 
> OK -- time to crack that homework whip.
> 
> I second the motion to have folks share their planning stories and ideas. I LOVE reading about what everyone is looking forward to!


*Bags*:  I feel the same way about Keanu Reeves--not much range.  Whereas Reeves always seems constipated, Franco seems slightly stoned.  In both cases, they may make decent movies (The Matrix, e.g.), but Daniel Day Lewis they are not.  No computer stuff for me, but I'm highly critical of CGI when overused or flawed.  The backgrounds in some Oz scenes seemed cartoonish and flat, while several times the characters were obviously running on fake paths or the fade to a distant shot of them clearly showed mechanical body movement vice the sort of gear Andy Sirklis wears for playing Gollum, for instance.  When that happened, it was jarring and disrupted the flow of the movie.  But, what do I know?


----------



## Nicoal13

Love the pics Eliza! Looks like you had a great trip. We visited during the Flower and Garden fest 2 years ago and I loved all the little details as well. Especially the Lotso that smelled like strawberries. 

bagsmom - good luck getting the Wishes dessert party! I've never tried it, but it looks fabulous. Ever since they put dining reservations online, I never call anymore. I prefer the computer rather than talking to a CM.


----------



## bagsmom

An update to our itinerary...

On our day off, I made reservations for Trail's End breakfast buffet!  10:00

What time should we leave the lodge?  Take the boat over a little before 9:30?

We've never been there, so I'm excited!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> An update to our itinerary...
> 
> On our day off, I made reservations for Trail's End breakfast buffet! 10:00
> 
> What time should we leave the lodge? Take the boat over a little before 9:30?
> 
> We've never been there, so I'm excited!


I would walk.  If you leave at 9:30, you should get there within 15 minutes, give or take a couple of minutes.  That will give you a chance to enjoy nature, perhaps see some wildlife, and to work up an appetite for breakfast.  You can always take the boat back.


----------



## bagsmom

sleepydog25 said:


> I would walk.  If you leave at 9:30, you should get there within 15 minutes, give or take a couple of minutes.  That will give you a chance to enjoy nature, perhaps see some wildlife, and to work up an appetite for breakfast.  You can always take the boat back.



Thanks!

72 days!


----------



## twokats

Hey groupies, tomorrow is another special day. . . . . 

Happy Birthday, LeslieLou!


----------



## bagsmom

twokats said:


> Hey groupies, tomorrow is another special day. . . . .
> 
> Happy Birthday, LeslieLou!




I second that!


----------



## horselover

twokats said:


> Hey groupies, tomorrow is another special day. . . . .
> 
> Happy Birthday, LeslieLou!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday LeslieLou!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy Birthday LeslieLou !​
*


----------



## bagsmom

Hey guys -- does the Whispering Canyon have those Mickey Waffles?


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Hey guys -- does the Whispering Canyon have those Mickey Waffles?


According to their menu on the Disney website, they do have Mickey waffles on the kids' menu.  I know for certain that Roaring Fork has them as we get some each trip.


----------



## rusafee1183

*Happy Birthday LeslieLou!*

Good morning everyone!  I really need to stop looking at the resale listings. I saw a VWL that would work perfectly for us, but we can't buy until next year around this time 

And....I even went as far as to email about it 

I really need to stop torturing myself


----------



## MiaSRN62

rusafee1183 said:


> Good morning everyone!  I really need to stop looking at the resale listings. I saw a VWL that would work perfectly for us, but we can't buy until next year around this time
> 
> And....I even went as far as to email about it
> 
> I really need to stop torturing myself


I've been looking too....and really need to stop. I could use some xtra points for next Spring when my daughter plans to get married. It's so tempting and fun to look and dream !


----------



## rusafee1183

MiaSRN62 said:


> I've been looking too....and really need to stop. I could use some xtra points for next Spring when my daughter plans to get married. It's so tempting and fun to look and dream !



That's true! I just need to learn to be more patient. A friend asked me to go shopping with her last weekend and although we had no money really to spend, my DH said "you should go window shop at least" 



I looked at him like he had 3 heads. Window shopping is not for me. I am way too impulsive for that. 

So when you hear me say, I HAVE A NEW CONTRACT next week, you'll know why.


----------



## bagsmom

sleepydog25 said:


> According to their menu on the Disney website, they do have Mickey waffles on the kids' menu.  I know for certain that Roaring Fork has them as we get some each trip.



I wonder if they'd allow my boys to get them.  They are over 9.  But we are not on a dining plan, so maybe they wouldn't be as strict?


----------



## twinmom108

rusafee1183 said:


> *Happy Birthday LeslieLou!*
> 
> Good morning everyone!  I really need to stop looking at the resale listings. I saw a VWL that would work perfectly for us, but we can't buy until next year around this time
> 
> And....I even went as far as to email about it
> 
> I really need to stop torturing myself





I know I do the same thing looking at resales too.  Not going to be able to do another addon for a few years, but I still look anyway.  



Happy Birthday LeslieLou!


----------



## Linda67

bagsmom said:


> I wonder if they'd allow my boys to get them.  They are over 9.  But we are not on a dining plan, so maybe they wouldn't be as strict?



I'm pretty sure that they would be OK with that - especially as your aren't using the dining plan
As others have mentioned - Roaring Fork has some awesome Mickey Waffles ...... Mmm, could just eat some of those right now!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> I wonder if they'd allow my boys to get them. They are over 9. But we are not on a dining plan, so maybe they wouldn't be as strict?


I don't think you'll have any issues ordering off the kids' menu.  94 days and counting.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing LeslieLou a very Happy Birthday!*
Hope it was/is magical in every way!


----------



## bagsmom

sleepydog25 said:


> I don't think you'll have any issues ordering off the kids' menu.  94 days and counting.



Yay, Sleepy!

We are at 71 and I am about to explode!!!!!!  I want to go out and buy all the stuff for the trip -- new sneakers... we need some new swim suits...

My 10 year old is concerned that the skirt of my very matronly swim dress is too short.  He said it shows too much leg and that I don't look like enough of a teenager for that.    So that whole process of finding an acceptable suit needs to start NOW!  

I want to buy some space bags to pack our 8,000 matching tee shirts!  It is so hard to put the brakes on myself and buy only one or two things each week.  I have to keep it all in my grocery budget!  So difficult!

OK -- time to go get everyone supper!


----------



## sleepydog25

Wow.  Nearly 24 hours without a post on this thread.  Spring break?  Families in for Easter?  Regardless, I have now broken the string.  To make it actually Disney related, 93 days. . .


----------



## DiznyDi

bagsmom said:


> ....
> 
> I want to buy some space bags to pack our 8,000 matching tee shirts!  It is so hard to put the brakes on myself and buy only one or two things each week.  I have to keep it all in my grocery budget!  So difficult!
> 
> OK -- time to go get everyone supper!



I've purchased the space bags with all good intentions of this being a way to minimize space while maximizing clothing.  Boy was I wrong! I used them 1 or maybe 2 trips and while they do condense what is in them, they take up a lot of room due to the 'hard' edges.  I do much better to roll tee's tightly and pack in corners and on the bottom of the suitcase around the pull bar housing.  Also when removed from the space bags they are very wrinkled.  I've packed clothing and left it in our owners locker in these as well, and again have abandoned that too.  Good luck! I hope they perform up to your expectation.

I have quite a bit to do tomorrow, so.....
Wishing all my Groupie cyber-friends a Happy and Blessed Easter!
He Is Risen!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Easter Everyone!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

DiznyDi said:


> I've purchased the space bags with all good intentions of this being a way to minimize space while maximizing clothing.  Boy was I wrong! I used them 1 or maybe 2 trips and while they do condense what is in them, they take up a lot of room due to the 'hard' edges.  I do much better to roll tee's tightly and pack in corners and on the bottom of the suitcase around the pull bar housing.  Also when removed from the space bags they are very wrinkled.  I've packed clothing and left it in our owners locker in these as well, and again have abandoned that too.  Good luck! I hope they perform up to your expectation.
> 
> I have quite a bit to do tomorrow, so.....
> Wishing all my Groupie cyber-friends a Happy and Blessed Easter!
> He Is Risen!



Hey Di!  Thanks for the tip!  I am slightly psycho in my determination to NOT do laundry on my vacation.  So I am bringing...... drumroll for the crazy lady.... 56 tee shirts!  2 per day for each of us for the week.  

I know that is nuts... but I do about 2 loads of laundry every single day.  Laundry is my purpose in life (apparently.)  I just do NOT want to do it on vacation!  Nope.  No siree!  I thought the space bags might help.  But I'm glad to know that they make everything wrinkly.  They don't do that on the TV commercials!  You mean, gasp, the commercials aren't accurate??

Can you imagine the bags of stinky tee shirts we will be driving home with?  P.U.!  I don't even care!  

I bought 4 little pouches of those cocktails you can put in the freezer -- they aren't very high in alcohol or anything -- but it will be fun to have a festive slushy beverage to have down by the beach or on the balcony!

I've ordered a longer length swim skirt from Etsy.  My son brought it up again.  Who would have thought that a 10 year old would find back-leg flab so distressing?


----------



## Corinne

Linda67 said:


> I'm pretty sure that they would be OK with that - especially as your aren't using the dining plan
> As others have mentioned - Roaring Fork has some awesome Mickey Waffles ...... Mmm, could just eat some of those right now!



Oh me toooooo!!! Love MM waffles!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy (belated) Birthday Julie*

*and*
*Leslielou*
*Eliza ~*Loved your photos, especially enjoyed seeing your happy face!


----------



## bagsmom

Happy Easter to all!  I have one with strep throat, so only half of us will be going to church.  Bummer!

But happy, hoppy, day to you all!


----------



## Corinne

bagsmom said:


> Happy Easter to all!  I have one with strep throat, so only half of us will be going to church.  Bummer!
> 
> But happy, hoppy, day to you all!



Oh, darn, *bagsmom* when our boys were young, one of them was always sick on a holiday. Hope he or she is feeling better soon!

*Happy Easter Groupies*


----------



## Granny

*A blessed Easter to all!  *


----------



## rusafee1183

*Happy Easter Groupies!* 

I hope everyone has a beautiful, blessed day with family and friends.


----------



## bagsmom

Corinne said:


> Oh, darn, *bagsmom* when our boys were young, one of them was always sick on a holiday. Hope he or she is feeling better soon!
> 
> *Happy Easter Groupies*



Well, the sick one is feeling better, but is still contagious -- so he didn't have to -- I mean COULDN'T -- get up and go to church.  My brand new teenager, who is healthy -- and veeeerrrrry sleepy -- DID get up to go to church with me.  He is now acting like he's been working in the salt mines for a week.  The sick one is gleefully playing with all his Easter basket treasures!

Kids are funny!


----------



## eliza61

Happy Easter All.

Watching the 10 commandments yet again.  An Easter tradition in my house because what is Easter without Yul Brynner saying "So let it be written, so let it be done" and Edward G. Robinson doing his usual gangster persona only this time in a toga.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Happy Easter All.
> 
> Watching the 10 commandments yet again.  An Easter tradition in my house because what is Easter without Yul Brynner saying "So let it be written, so let it be done" and Edward G. Robinson doing his usual gangster persona only this time in a toga.



Eliza...I was watching that last night again too!  And you are absolutely right about Edward G. Robinson...not a lot of variety in his acting skills!  I have to think that Hollywood set was a zoo, literally in the case of the exodus of the Israelites scenes.  They really did use a "cast of thousands" in those old epics!


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Happy Easter All.
> 
> Watching the 10 commandments yet again.  An Easter tradition in my house because what is Easter without Yul Brynner saying "So let it be written, so let it be done" and Edward G. Robinson doing his usual gangster persona only this time in a toga.



I love that movie!  Remember seeing it as a kid over the years, and how Charlton Heston seemed so larger than life.  Until I saw Yul Brynner in The Magnificent Seven, I thought he was only a Pharoah

Wish they still made good movies like that

Bagsmom
Hope all contimue to get better, and others avoid it


----------



## twokats

Happy Easter to everyone!

We had a really good rain yesterday which totaled about an inch and we had another hard rain this morning during early service (another inch)!!!!

Our associate minister remarked that we had two great happenings today.  The good rain and our risen Lord!!  

Bagsmom, hope he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## bagsmom

eliza61 said:


> Happy Easter All.
> 
> Watching the 10 commandments yet again.  An Easter tradition in my house because what is Easter without Yul Brynner saying "So let it be written, so let it be done" and Edward G. Robinson doing his usual gangster persona only this time in a toga.



I absolutely ADORE this movie!  It is so cheesy, in the very best way!  Charleton Heston's hair was so big!  And the sheik's dancing, giggling daughters!  And the Egyptian hair-swinger dancers at the beginning!  So many great moments!  And how many times does Nefretiri say "Moses, Moooooses!"

I love the hyper-normal intense colors and every bit of it.

This time, I was cracking up when Moses and his family were hiding from the angel of death, celebrating Passover.  They were praying and nervously listening to the screams all around as the firstborn of Egypt were killed.  WHO THE HECK WAS THE DUDE WHO KEPT RANDOMLY SINGING?  Moses would tell his nephew about the symbolism of the bitter herbs and the unleavened bread... the guy in the back would walk by and sing something like "everyone is dyyyyyyinggggggg."  (Or whatever he said.)  It was just so strange!

And wonderful!  LOVE this movie with all my heart!


----------



## Corinne

bagsmom said:


> I absolutely ADORE this movie!  It is so cheesy, in the very best way!  Charleton Heston's hair was so big!  And wonderful!  LOVE this movie with all my heart!



Lol! I was watching college hockey last night, so I only got to see the last 45 minutes.I was flipping channels and had to stay tuned, it is a movie I always have to stop and watch.  

*Granny~* I thought the same thing about the cast! Sooooo many extras!! 

*bagsmom~*Glad your son is feeling better!

Hope everyone had a blessed day!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Easter to all the Groupies !​










Sorry *bagsmom* to hear your son was feeling under-the-weather and hope he's getting better quickly !


----------



## Muushka

*Happy and Blessed Easter, Groupies*

I watched the parting of the seas last night and we had to try together to remember EG Robinson's name.  
Who the heck though about casting him in that role??
Someone with a very good sense of humor!

Anywhoo, it is pretty rainy here tonight.  Store it up for our annual drought!


----------



## jimmytammy

Any of you folks remember a song by George Jones from a few yrs back titled High Tech Redneck?  Well, tomorrow, that song will once again come true for me as I get my 1st smartphone(which is going to probably not make me any smarter).  We have had major issues with our provider of 15 years, so we are switching to another carrier.  Even my 82 yr young Dad is getting in the mix and going the way of the smartphone.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Any of you folks remember a song by George Jones from a few yrs back titled High Tech Redneck? Well, tomorrow, that song will once again come true for me as I get my 1st smartphone(which is going to probably not make me any smarter). We have had major issues with our provider of 15 years, so we are switching to another carrier. Even my 82 yr young Dad is getting in the mix and going the way of the smartphone.


Prepare to feel "stupid-fied."


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> Any of you folks remember a song by George Jones from a few yrs back titled High Tech Redneck?  Well, tomorrow, that song will once again come true for me as I get my 1st smartphone(which is going to probably not make me any smarter).  We have had major issues with our provider of 15 years, so we are switching to another carrier.  Even my 82 yr young Dad is getting in the mix and going the way of the smartphone.



I love my smartphone!  I've had  mine for about 3-4 yrs; first the 3G then the 4S and now the 5.  If you remember, we are the rural folks who only very recently acquired high speed internet.  My smartphone many times took the place of my very s-l-o-w computer.  I think it's great that your dad is willing to get one too.  My 82 yr old  mom would never consider one.  She has a hard time remembering the red button turns the phone on as well as off.  Something about that green button.... very confusing for her.  Have fun learning everything your new phone can/will do.

OK - so who has had an April Fools Joke played on them?

DDad always leaves a cup of coffee bedside for me on his way out the door....
well today there was no coffee in the cup.... only creamer with hot water


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> Any of you folks remember a song by George Jones from a few yrs back titled High Tech Redneck?  Well, tomorrow, that song will once again come true for me as I get my 1st smartphone(which is going to probably not make me any smarter).  We have had major issues with our provider of 15 years, so we are switching to another carrier.  Even my 82 yr young Dad is getting in the mix and going the way of the smartphone.



I still have my "dumb phone" -- and I don't know how to do half the stuff it can do.  One of these days, I'll have to give in, I suppose!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Any of you folks remember a song by George Jones from a few yrs back titled High Tech Redneck?  Well, tomorrow, that song will once again come true for me as I get my 1st smartphone(which is going to probably not make me any smarter).  We have had major issues with our provider of 15 years, so we are switching to another carrier.  Even my 82 yr young Dad is getting in the mix and going the way of the smartphone.



awesome JT !!! Hope you and your dad have fun with the smart phones. My hubby just recently got one too---bagsmom called non smart phones "dumb" phones. My husband used to whip his out and say, "let me see what I can do with semi-smart phone" !  It's quite an adjustment.....he's still not used to it and it's been 3 months


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> I love my smartphone! I've had mine for about 3-4 yrs; first the 3G then the 4S and now the 5. If you remember, we are the rural folks who only very recently acquired high speed internet. My smartphone many times took the place of my very s-l-o-w computer. I think it's great that your dad is willing to get one too. My 82 yr old mom would never consider one. She has a hard time remembering the red button turns the phone on as well as off. Something about that green button.... very confusing for her. Have fun learning everything your new phone can/will do.
> 
> *OK - so who has had an April Fools Joke played on them?*
> 
> DDad always leaves a cup of coffee bedside for me on his way out the door....
> well today there was no coffee in the cup.... only creamer with hot water


I only keep half an eye out on the news in the morning while I'm drinking coffee and catching up on overnight headlines, but today ABC was running a report about how an animal research scientist had developed a rudimentary language interface with the great apes in the Los Angeles Zoo.  I occasionally glanced at it, thought it fascinating, and was taken in by the appearance of Jack Hanna who touted the breakthrough.  The network actually went to commercial break after the report, adding to its authenticity, only to come back from the ads to say "April Fool!"  It was a well-done bit.


----------



## Muushka

*Sleepy *and *Di*, some great April Fool's jokes 

Jimmy, I am only about 6 months ahead of you .  I had to wait till prices came down, frugal me.
And Mr Muush still has a dumb phone (but it does take pictures!! ).  He has no desire for one.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Luv* just read a post somewhere on the DIS, I believe, that spoke about a lawsuit filed by some consumer advocates group to halt the transformation of Main Street Bakery to Starbucks due to historical building issues.  The acronym for the group broke down to AVRIL, or French for April.  I told *Luv* not to worry as she was about to get agitated over some frivolous lawsuit.


----------



## Linda67

sleepydog25 said:


> Luv just read a post somewhere on the DIS, I believe, that spoke about a lawsuit filed by some consumer advocates group to halt the transformation of Main Street Bakery to Starbucks due to historical building issues.  The acronym for the group broke down to AVRIL, or French for April.  I told Luv not to worry as she was about to get agitated over some frivolous lawsuit.



I read this and believed it so I really am the April Fool 
By the way, to those just getting smart phones .......think of all the Disney Apps you can get !!


----------



## twinmom108

Hoping everyone had a wonderfully Blessed Easter Holiday Weekend!

The April Fools Joke I heard this morning on the news was a bomb that wouldn't be believed by the most gulliable person. (Being in Broncos Country), in sports it was announced that John Elway made an agreement with the New York Jets to trade Peyton Manning for Tim Tebow.  Wasn't even funny.  Oh well, I guess we'll hear some better ones as the day progressess.


----------



## wildernessDad

The April Fool's joke that hooked me, was the one that stated that the Mac Pro is being replaced by the 'Mac Prime'.  It was quite detailed.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Prepare to feel "stupid-fied."



Im already there


----------



## bagsmom

Hey -- have any of you guys done the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party?  Just wondering if so, how you liked it.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Im already there


That was quick!  

90 days and counting here.  So ready for warmer weather, as we've been running 15-20 degrees below normal most of the winter and so far in this early, ahem, _spring_.  The winter fog is still around, too.  We live perhaps a mile (as the crow flies) from the horrific accident on I-77 that happened yesterday with 95 cars involved in 17 separate crashes.  It was just down the side of the mountain from us.  We drive that stretch frequently, just not yesterday, thankfully.  Summer can't come too soon.


----------



## rusafee1183

We finally came over to the dark side about a year ago and got smart phones as well. We both have iphones, and I feel like they are the most user friendly. I am not very tech savvy, and have played with samsungs or driods and they just go over my head.  But I do love my iphone  

And I have so many fun Disney apps, but I never seem to remember to actually utelize them once I am in the park for wait times, or making dining reservations.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Any of you folks remember a song by George Jones from a few yrs back titled High Tech Redneck?  Well, tomorrow, that song will once again come true for me as I get my 1st smartphone(which is going to probably not make me any smarter).  We have had major issues with our provider of 15 years, so we are switching to another carrier.  Even my 82 yr young Dad is getting in the mix and going the way of the smartphone.



Kati and I have had the iphones for 3 years now.
We have quite a few Disney apps also, and she loves to look and see how long the line would be at certain rides even though we are at home.
The DISboards app is also really cool in being able to check out our thread even when not at home!!!


----------



## Pirate Granny

We have done the dessert buffet...loved it...have a late lunch and come ready to eat...love the fireworks viewing, got wonderful pictures from the photo pass person who was assigned that night...

Excited to share my news...we put an offer on a VWL contract....waiting for the documents to arrive to start process for ROFR.


----------



## bagsmom

Pirate Granny said:


> We have done the dessert buffet...loved it...have a late lunch and come ready to eat...love the fireworks viewing, got wonderful pictures from the photo pass person who was assigned that night...
> 
> Excited to share my news...we put an offer on a VWL contract....waiting for the documents to arrive to start process for ROFR.



Thanks!

How exciting about the contract!!!!  Yay!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Kati and I have had the iphones for 3 years now.
> We have quite a few Disney apps also, and she loves to look and see how long the line would be at certain rides even though we are at home.
> The DISboards app is also really cool in being able to check out our thread even when not at home!!!



T has an I Phone, Casey has an I Pod and they do the same, check out the wait times at home.


----------



## jimmytammy

Pirate Granny said:


> We have done the dessert buffet...loved it...have a late lunch and come ready to eat...love the fireworks viewing, got wonderful pictures from the photo pass person who was assigned that night...
> 
> Excited to share my news...we put an offer on a VWL contract....waiting for the documents to arrive to start process for ROFR.



MooseDust to you that ROFR goes through with flying colors


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> MooseDust to you that ROFR goes through with flying colors


To *Pirate Granny*:  What JT said!


----------



## DiznyDi

sleepydog25 said:


> To *Pirate Granny*:  What JT said!



I'm right there with you, too!  Let us know as soon as you know.


----------



## Murron

sleepydog25 said:


> The Oz movie wasn't terrible, just not very magical, and I mostly blame that on the lead (James Franco) and uninspired depictions of the inhabitants of the Land of Oz.  The scenery was imaginatively conceived (though 3D was a waste) and very colorful, but at times the CGI was cumbersome and crude.  I also enjoyed the storyline and its ties to the original Oz movie and its characters  (I read this movie was based on Baum's earlier, pre-Wizard books).  Above all, however, was the complete miscasting of Franco.  He's smarmy and smirks a lot, much like he did when he hosted the Academy Awards a couple of years ago.  When he's playing a con artist, he smirks.  When he's happy, he smirks.  When he's awe-struck, he smirks.  When he's being sensitive, he. . .smirks.  I think he's fine as a stoner dude or a free-spirited character, just not as the linchpin for a potential franchise.  However, if you like Franco, you'll likely enjoy the movie a lot.
> 
> *Luv* and I have plans but we're still three months away, so we'll wait a bit closer to the date to fill in the blanks.



I'm catching up on the boards today....and I've heard a lot of criticism about James Franco also.   I heard today that the role was originally offered to Robert Downey Jr.    Now that would have been perfect!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Murron said:


> I'm catching up on the boards today....and I've heard a lot of criticism about James Franco also.   I heard today that the role was originally offered to Robert Downey Jr.    Now that would have been perfect!!!



Robert Downey Jr. is my imaginary boyfriend.    Used to be Jonny Depp, but I had to break up with him.  (He's clinging to the man-jewelry and floppy hats and stuff a little longer than he should for a guy his age!)

LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## sleepydog25

Murron said:


> I'm catching up on the boards today....and I've heard a lot of criticism about James Franco also. I heard today that the role was originally offered to Robert Downey Jr. Now that would have been perfect!!!


Hey, Murron!  I believe the role was offered to both Robert Downey, Jr. and Johnny Depp, but both turned it down.  Personally, I think someone like Orlando Bloom or even Nathan Fillion would have been better. . .you know, someone who can emote beyond smirk.


----------



## MrsH42608

Last night I was able to switch our reservation from OKW to VWL!!!  We are SOOO excited!!  Neither DH & I have ever been there & have always wanted to stay there!!  

We are thrilled to be able to spend our 5th Wedding Anniversary ( AND very first trip alone since we had our twins) at The Lodge!!


----------



## twinmom108

MrsH42608 said:


> Last night I was able to switch our reservation from OKW to VWL!!!  We are SOOO excited!!  Neither DH & I have ever been there & have always wanted to stay there!!
> 
> We are thrilled to be able to spend our 5th Wedding Anniversary ( AND very first trip alone since we had our twins) at The Lodge!!



Congratulations on your 5th & snagging a ressie at VWL!  You'll love it


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Belated Easter Groupies!  I'm doing a little catchup here after my trip to MN last week.  Brrrrrrr - cold there!  The last couple of days it warmed up some and the earth was literally steaming as the ground was finally thawing out a bit.  



sleepydog25 said:


> He's smarmy and smirks a lot, much like he did when he hosted the Academy Awards a couple of years ago.  When he's playing a con artist, he smirks.  When he's happy, he smirks.  When he's awe-struck, he smirks.  When he's being sensitive, he. . .smirks.  I think he's fine as a stoner dude or a free-spirited character, just not as the linchpin for a potential franchise.  However, if you like Franco, you'll likely enjoy the movie a lot.



James Franco being cast in that role was such a disappointment.  The academy awards were the first time I really learned who he was and left such a bad impression I haven't rushed out to see Oz.    A couple of weeks ago I caught the start of an interview with "the thespian - James Franco" on the radio.  Gag.  I thought that could be debated.



eliza61 said:


> Happy Easter All.
> 
> Watching the 10 commandments yet again.  An Easter tradition in my house because what is Easter without Yul Brynner saying "So let it be written, so let it be done" and Edward G. Robinson doing his usual gangster persona only this time in a toga.



So funny!  I never thought of that before or even had any conscious thought that it was Edward G. Robinson in that role but it's so true!  

Glad you had a great trip and thanks for sharing the pictures!!!



Granny said:


> Eliza...I was watching that last night again too!  And you are absolutely right about Edward G. Robinson...not a lot of variety in his acting skills!  I have to think that Hollywood set was a zoo, literally in the case of the exodus of the Israelites scenes.  They really did use a "cast of thousands" in those old epics!



Have you ever seen this movie?  One of the most bizarre castings ever I thought!  Our Vines Have Tender Grapes.  But a rather odd title too so maybe not so strange.  



bagsmom said:


> I still have my "dumb phone" -- and I don't know how to do half the stuff it can do.  One of these days, I'll have to give in, I suppose!



I am a crazy 2 phone carrying lady. One smart - one semi-smart. (Harkens back to the old days with extra charges for out of area calls and working at 2 locations.  At one point phones could have 2 numbers and service from different carriers so I only had to have one phone for the 2 numbers.  Those were the days!)   My semi-smart phone I won't give up.  7 years old now.  Died once and AT&T said it was a goner.  I wouldn't hand it over, brought it home and learned about flashing the software and revived it.  HA!  Then 2 weeks ago - it started saying it had no smart chip.  Apparently after 7 years of being almost constantly on those things do warp.    Back to AT&T who doubted a brand new sim card would work but I encouraged them to just give it a try and it started up like a charm.    So my little Cingular phone takes a licking and keeps on ticking.  

BUT - I do love my Droid too.

And some very belated *Happy Birthdays* to *Horselover* and *LeslieLou*!!  Hope your Birthdays were great!!!


----------



## bagsmom

MrsH42608 said:


> Last night I was able to switch our reservation from OKW to VWL!!!  We are SOOO excited!!  Neither DH & I have ever been there & have always wanted to stay there!!
> 
> We are thrilled to be able to spend our 5th Wedding Anniversary ( AND very first trip alone since we had our twins) at The Lodge!!



Hooray!  We will be staying for the first time in June -- our 15th anniversary!  But not alone!  Your trip will no doubt be a bit more romantic!


----------



## sleepydog25

MrsH42608 said:


> Last night I was able to switch our reservation from OKW to VWL!!! We are SOOO excited!! Neither DH & I have ever been there & have always wanted to stay there!!
> 
> We are thrilled to be able to spend our 5th Wedding Anniversary ( AND very first trip alone since we had our twins) at The Lodge!!


Congrats!!  And welcome!  VWL is such a romantic resort.  It's serene, relatively quiet, and cozy.  You'll love hearing the crickets chirrup at night as the lanterns flicker.  Take a walk along the beach at night, too, where you can catch EWP and parts of Wishes.  There is a nature trail leading out behind the bike rental building.  You absolutely must dine at Artist Point, and be sure to ask for a window table and tell them it's your anniversary.  You're simply going to love it!


----------



## sechem32

OK, so it's got to be a bad day when the only thing that went right was the dentist appointment.  But, due to car issues , I got to have lunch with my DH .  Also, it's 45 days until WDW, so it has to be OK.


----------



## Pirate Granny

We are 45 days away too!!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Pirate Granny said:


> We are 45 days away too!!!!!



I think we are at 63!  Wheeeeee!


----------



## jimmytammy

44 for us, cant wait


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Murron and MrsH42608!!!!


----------



## MrsH42608

Thank you all for such a warm welcome!! I only posted yesterday and reading all your responses has gotten me so much more excited!!!

We will be at VWL 3 weeks from today, I'm going to book an Artist Point Ressie now!


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh boy, new Groupies!
*WELCOME*
Murron and MrsH42608!

I'm just a wee bit envious of those of you with double digit countdowns.  I'm really going to miss our May trip this year. 191 for us


----------



## tea pot

Oh Man. Page 25 on the new thread!!! 
Have I've been gone that long?
I feel like I should march right into the Dog House  

So Sorry


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Hello everyone. We just booked VWL for the very first time. We are thrilled. We've always loved the WL before joining DVC. I do have a question though. I just asked on the board and found out that parking is only at the main lodge. I do have some stability problems when walking and from what they told me it will be quite a hike. I was wondering since we will have our own car would it be possible for DH to drop me off at the villas entrance? We drive to the parks each day and having him just pick me up would be more convenient than dragging my wheelchair out everyday when I really only need it for the park walking. Is this something we could do or no?


----------



## bagsmom

DisneyFreaks said:


> Hello everyone. We just booked VWL for the very first time. We are thrilled. We've always loved the WL before joining DVC. I do have a question though. I just asked on the board and found out that parking is only at the main lodge. I do have some stability problems when walking and from what they told me it will be quite a hike. I was wondering since we will have our own car would it be possible for DH to drop me off at the villas entrance? We drive to the parks each day and having him just pick me up would be more convenient than dragging my wheelchair out everyday when I really only need it for the park walking. Is this something we could do or no?



Yay!  Welcome to the friendliest group out there!  I'm not even a DVC-er and I've been made to feel like one of the family!

There is someone in the group -- Jill (cheer4bison) -- she was on the Disney Mom's Panel and a real expert on every question imaginable.  I wonder if she has been reading and could maybe answer?

Of course -- I would guess MANY other lodge experts on here will be able to help you!  I've  not stayed here yet, so I am useless to you!  

In even my limited experience, I know that Disney bends over backwards to provide excellent customer service.  In your situation, I know they will come up with a solution!


----------



## twinmom108

DiznyDi said:


> Oh boy, new Groupies!
> *WELCOME*
> Murron and MrsH42608!
> 
> I'm just a wee bit envious of those of you with double digit countdowns.  I'm really going to miss our May trip this year. 191 for us



ohhhhhhh me too.  Looks like our count is at 198 days


----------



## horselover

DisneyFreaks said:


> Hello everyone. We just booked VWL for the very first time. We are thrilled. We've always loved the WL before joining DVC. I do have a question though. I just asked on the board and found out that parking is only at the main lodge. I do have some stability problems when walking and from what they told me it will be quite a hike. I was wondering since we will have our own car would it be possible for DH to drop me off at the villas entrance? We drive to the parks each day and having him just pick me up would be more convenient than dragging my wheelchair out everyday when I really only need it for the park walking. Is this something we could do or no?



Your DH can drop you off at the curb just after the bus stop but before you get to the main entrance portico.  The villas entrance is behind the bus stop.  It's about as close as you can get for a drop off.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyFreaks said:


> Hello everyone. We just booked VWL for the very first time. We are thrilled. We've always loved the WL before joining DVC. I do have a question though. I just asked on the board and found out that parking is only at the main lodge. I do have some stability problems when walking and from what they told me it will be quite a hike. I was wondering since we will have our own car would it be possible for DH to drop me off at the villas entrance? We drive to the parks each day and having him just pick me up would be more convenient than dragging my wheelchair out everyday when I really only need it for the park walking. Is this something we could do or no?



No, not really.  The road area that is closest to the villas is the bus drop off and is restricted from cars pulling in there.  So the closest area for a car to pull up is just outside the pull up to the hotel entrance.  You would be able to be picked up there so you wouldn't have to walk all the way out to the parking lot.  Depending on where your rooms is at the villas the walk wouldn't be much different than if you were in some of the hotel rooms that are at the end of the hotel wings but I don't know if that helps you out enough.  When you stayed at the lodge before were you comfortable walking out to the car or to the front entrance?  I'd recommend putting in a request to be close to the elevators at the Villas to try and reduce the walking distance.

The hotels do have courtesy wheelchairs that are available on a first come first served.  You might be able to borrow one if available to use at the hotel/villas although it would probably be easier to just load and unload your own if the walking distance is too great to get from the Villas to the area just outside the Porte Cochere. 

One more thing - the handicap parking spaces are located in the corner of the parking lot that is as close to the villas as possible.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Thanks so much everyone. And thanks too for the lovely welcome to your VWL lovers group. I probably will have many questions in the coming months as our trip isn't until november.  We did put in a request to be close to the elevators so that should help. Is there an entrance to the main lodge back by the villas? I'm thinking if it's not far from the villas to the lodge then walking through the lodge to the entrance shouldn't be too bad. With my cane for assistance and all the beauty inside to look at it should be a piece of cake, right?  DH can pick me up at the entrance just as he does when we have gone to the lodge for dinner. Problem would be solved. LoL  Thank you guys again!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyFreaks said:


> Thanks so much everyone. And thanks too for the lovely welcome to your VWL lovers group. I probably will have many questions in the coming months as our trip isn't until november.  We did put in a request to be close to the elevators so that should help. Is there an entrance to the main lodge back by the villas? I'm thinking if it's not far from the villas to the lodge then walking through the lodge to the entrance shouldn't be too bad. With my cane for assistance and all the beauty inside to look at it should be a piece of cake, right?  DH can pick me up at the entrance just as he does when we have gone to the lodge for dinner. Problem would be solved. LoL  Thank you guys again!



The door from the main lodge that goes out to the buses is the door that is closest to the Villas.  You can reduce the distance a bit from the Villas to where you can be picked up though by walking from the Villas to the bus area and then just up the driveway towards the main hotel entrance.  But, of course, you'd miss the beautiful lobby!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The door from the main lodge that goes out to the buses is the door that is closest to the Villas.  You can reduce the distance a bit from the Villas to where you can be picked up though by walking from the Villas to the bus area and then just up the driveway towards the main hotel entrance.  But, of course, you'd miss the beautiful lobby!



I forgot about that door to the bus stops. That would be a help as well. And like you said I'd miss that gorgeous lobby. Of course there will be mornings when we will have breakfast ADrs so that will be good.  Thanks KAT4DISNEY. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## sleepydog25

MrsH42608 said:


> *Thank you all for such a warm welcome!! I only posted yesterday and reading all your responses has gotten me so much more excited!!!*
> 
> We will be at VWL 3 weeks from today, I'm going to book an Artist Point Ressie now!


Did we mention the $250 Groupies fee?    Glad you feel welcome--we truly strive to be a friendly bunch.  As for AP, you must try the Smoky Portobello soup.  It's my fave item on the menu.  



			
				tea pot said:
			
		

> I feel like I should march right into the Dog House


Please knock first.  Thanks.   

Welcome, DisneyFreaks!  As we are fond of saying, pull up a rocker and set a spell (please aim for the spittoons).  Any question you have, someone here likely has the answer.  

Days before we arrive:  86
Days before the big event:  82


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies DisneyFreaks!!!!


----------



## hoffmann2828

Hi everyone!!!  Can I tag along in the group? :-D

I'll be at the villas Oct 5th-8th.  I was hoping to find some secret insider info here since I am traveling with a friend and her kids and I want to impress ;-)

Besides the geyser, what other fun (and free if possible) things should I look out for?  I'm guessing any chance at flag family will be gone since we're only staying 3 days...but I'll still check of course!!! Lol 

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## rusafee1183

Pirate Granny said:


> Excited to share my news...we put an offer on a VWL contract....waiting for the documents to arrive to start process for ROFR.



Hoping you pass ROFR with flying colors!  I'm assuming (if this was a Dec use year) that this is the contract I was looking at a few days ago. We are NOT in a position to add more, but I was SOOOO tempted by this one. 

My DH thanks you! 



bagsmom said:


> Robert Downey Jr. is my imaginary boyfriend.    Used to be Jonny Depp, but I had to break up with him.  (He's clinging to the man-jewelry and floppy hats and stuff a little longer than he should for a guy his age!)







MrsH42608 said:


> Last night I was able to switch our reservation from OKW to VWL!!!  We are SOOO excited!!  Neither DH & I have ever been there & have always wanted to stay there!!
> 
> We are thrilled to be able to spend our 5th Wedding Anniversary ( AND very first trip alone since we had our twins) at The Lodge!!



  

Yay!! Congratulations!! You are going to love it, it's so romantic and such an amazing resort. 



sleepydog25 said:


> Congrats!!  And welcome!  VWL is such a romantic resort.  It's serene, relatively quiet, and cozy.  You'll love hearing the crickets chirrup at night as the lanterns flicker.  Take a walk along the beach at night, too, where you can catch EWP and parts of Wishes.  There is a nature trail leading out behind the bike rental building.  You absolutely must dine at Artist Point, and be sure to ask for a window table and tell them it's your anniversary.  You're simply going to love it!



   



MrsH42608 said:


> Thank you all for such a warm welcome!! I only posted yesterday and reading all your responses has gotten me so much more excited!!!
> 
> We will be at VWL 3 weeks from today, I'm going to book an Artist Point Ressie now!



Did you get your Artist Point ADR? 



DiznyDi said:


> Oh boy, new Groupies!
> *WELCOME*
> Murron and MrsH42608!
> 
> I'm just a wee bit envious of those of you with double digit countdowns.  I'm really going to miss our May trip this year. 191 for us



We don't even have a trip planned, so if I am guesstimating - our trip is about 617 days away 

      



KAT4DISNEY said:


> The door from the main lodge that goes out to the buses is the door that is closest to the Villas.  You can reduce the distance a bit from the Villas to where you can be picked up though by walking from the Villas to the bus area and then just up the driveway towards the main hotel entrance.  But, of course, you'd miss the beautiful lobby!



And you DEFINITELY don't want to miss that lobby!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies hoffmann2828!!!!
Something fun(and free)to do, the Lodge tour.  It starts around 10, lasts about 45 mins. and is really info. filled.  The Electrical Water Pageant runs every night around 9:30.  Just go to the beach area to see.  Every night they play a free movie outside.  All these years, we have never taken adv. of this, maybe someday.  Pool games by the main pool always look fun.  This scratches the surface.  As for being FF, be really flexible with schedule and it may happen.


----------



## Murron

MrsH42608 said:


> Last night I was able to switch our reservation from OKW to VWL!!!  We are SOOO excited!!  Neither DH & I have ever been there & have always wanted to stay there!!
> 
> We are thrilled to be able to spend our 5th Wedding Anniversary ( AND very first trip alone since we had our twins) at The Lodge!!



I had to comment!  We are spending our 39th wedding anniversary there and we are also leaving our 25 year old twins home


----------



## Murron

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies Murron and MrsH42608!!!!



Thanks for the welcome!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

hoffmann2828 said:


> Hi everyone!!! Can I tag along in the group? :-D
> 
> I'll be at the villas Oct 5th-8th. I was hoping to find some secret insider info here since I am traveling with a friend and her kids and I want to impress ;-)
> 
> Besides the geyser, what other fun (and free if possible) things should I look out for? I'm guessing any chance at flag family will be gone since we're only staying 3 days...but I'll still check of course!!! Lol
> 
> Thanks guys!!!


Welcome!!  You may absolutely tag along with the friendliest group on the DIS!    In addition to the excellent info *JT* mentioned, don't forget to grab a copy of the Hidden Mickeys hints from the check-in desk.  Further, before the movie gets going, a CM gets a fire going and has items needed for making/cooking sumores right there on the beach.  There is a nature trail that leads off behind the bike rental shop and then hooks up to the main walking path connected WL to FW.  I'm sure there are others, but these should be enough to whet your appetite for awhile.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Aww shucks guys!  Thanks again for all of the warm welcomes. We are so thrilled to be staying at the lodge again. Our kids loved staying at the main lodge years ago and now our grandsons will be seeing the villas for the very first time. Can't wait!


----------



## MrsH42608

Murron said:


> I had to comment!  We are spending our 39th wedding anniversary there and we are also leaving our 25 year old twins home




So people DO survive raising twins???!!! 
Enjoy your Anniversary!!


----------



## MrsH42608

YESSSSS!!  Was able to score the EXACT Artist Point Ressie we wanted!!

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## twinmom108

MrsH42608 said:


> YESSSSS!!  Was able to score the EXACT Artist Point Ressie we wanted!!
> 
> Woo Hoo!!



Wonderful, Enjoy!!






MrsH42608 said:


> So people DO survive raising twins???!!!
> Enjoy your Anniversary!!



Yes, some of us do.  Our twin sons turn 21 later this year.


----------



## sleepydog25

MrsH42608 said:


> YESSSSS!! Was able to score the EXACT Artist Point Ressie we wanted!!
> 
> Woo Hoo!!


We have found that AP appears to be one of the easiest, if not THE easiest, signature restaurants to book.  Though it's a topnotch place to eat, we figure many folks don't want to bother making the trip over to the Lodge just to eat.  That's fine by us.    Enjoy AP!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Murron said:


> I had to comment!  We are spending our 39th wedding anniversary there and we are also leaving our 25 year old twins home



How wonderful. What a lovely place to spend it in. Congratulations!


----------



## Muushka

*Wow, lots of new visitors and parents of twins!  Welcome to our Groupie thread.  

Grab yourself a Moosie Siggy.  He loves to be seen everywhere around the Dis!*


----------



## Murron

DisneyFreaks said:


> How wonderful. What a lovely place to spend it in. Congratulations!



Thanks!!!   Just about 33 days and we'll be there. We've not stayed at Wilderness for a few years now so we can't wait.  I just love everything about it and wished we had bought some DVC points there.   Just sitting on the beach with a big glass of wine and watching the water pageant again will make me very happy!


----------



## jimmytammy

and some of you that have been around awhile

If you so choose, PM me your dates for upcoming vacations to any Disney resort(doesn't have to be VWL, though it is our fave here)including those beyond the realm of USA.

Also, be sure to PM twokats if want your birthday or anniversary included.

Vacations and birthdays/anniv. are posted on 1st page of the thread if you prefer to check out before sending us a PM.


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> and some of you that have been around awhile
> 
> If you so choose, PM me your dates for upcoming vacations to any Disney resort(doesn't have to be VWL, though it is our fave here)including those beyond the realm of USA.
> 
> Also, be sure to PM twokats if want your birthday or anniversary included.
> 
> Vacations and birthdays/anniv. are posted on 1st page of the thread if you prefer to check out before sending us a PM.



I don't know how to PM....  sad!
We are going June 7 - 15.
Anniversary June 13.

62 days as of tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> I don't know how to PM.... sad!
> We are going June 7 - 15.
> Anniversary June 13.
> 
> 62 days as of tomorrow!!!!!!!


Just click on the name of the person you want, and that will bring up a pull-down menu.  Select Send PM.  Just that easy.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Yes, it was a December use year...150 points...submitted for ROFR today...so, now the wait begins....although not many VWL are taken and we paid more than I expect Disney will want to pay, unless they have a specific wait list waiting!


----------



## Duffy Lover

So excited Pirate Granny!


----------



## Granny

hoffmann2828 said:


> Hi everyone!!!  Can I tag along in the group? :-D
> 
> I'll be at the villas Oct 5th-8th.  I was hoping to find some secret insider info here since I am traveling with a friend and her kids and I want to impress ;-)
> 
> Besides the geyser, what other fun (and free if possible) things should I look out for?  I'm guessing any chance at flag family will be gone since we're only staying 3 days...but I'll still check of course!!! Lol
> 
> Thanks guys!!!



Feel free to hang out here as much as you like!  We have an enormous virtual lobby and supply of rocking chairs so it never gets crowded here with the VWL Groupies.  

You've gotten great suggestions about things to do.  Frankly, if you're looking to impress then the first walk through the sliding doors ought to do the trick.  That's one of the Groupies favorite pasttimes...sitting in the lobby and watching people come into WL for the first time.  

Their eyes go up and their jaws go down.  

In addition to the suggestions you've received, there are some pool activities and games like at most resorts.  And we've seen on some afternoon the "duck races" where they get those plastic carnival fish pond ducks and race them down the Silver Creek outside the lobby.  It's a ton of fun and they give away some t-shirts and such.  You'll get a schedule of activities when you check in and I'm sure there will be lots of fun things to do.

Lastly, I'm not sure of the ages of the children but renting bikes and going down the path to Ft. Wilderness is a lot of fun.  You may even see some deer along the path on the way.  Or if the kids are younger you might enjoy renting boats that you can drive around Bay Lake and into the Seven Seas Lagoon in front of Magic Kingdom.

There are no shortages of things to do at VWL/WL and I am sure your friend will be suitably impressed!  Enjoy your planning.


----------



## rusafee1183

Good morning Groupies! 

It is shaping up to be a gorgeous day here, finally! I have all the windows open, and I am hearing the same sounds that I love from the Lodge. Birds chirping, leaves rustling. 

I am about to grab myself some coffee and catch up on some Dis  And then, if I can motivate myself - I may try to do some spring cleaning. We recently started selling on Ebay, so hopefully I can clear out the house and make some money for our next trip HOME 

It's going to be a beautiful day! Enjoy it everyone!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Murron said:


> Just sitting on the beach with a big glass of wine and watching the water pageant again will make me very happy!



Sounds heavenly.  We've told our grandsons about the EWP and they are so excited. Yesterday our son pulled out the CD he made of WL music. Wow it really took me back to sitting in that gorgeous lobby!  November cannot get here soon enough.


----------



## crabbie1

Well 2 days and we will be leaving for our first ever trip home. A new resort for us but always wanted to own here. Am so looking forward to it and reading about sitting on the beach and watching the water pagent sounds a great way to spend our first evening. As we wont arrive till abt 17.30 what time does the pagent start and what nights is it?
Also is there a community hall like at akl where my daughter can go play xbox or make crafts. I know there is the kiddies club. 18 months of waiting is nearly here. X


----------



## MiaSRN62

You will love it there ! EWP should begin about 9:30 --9:35 pm


----------



## sleepydog25

crabbie1 said:


> Well 2 days and we will be leaving for our first ever trip home. A new resort for us but always wanted to own here. Am so looking forward to it and reading about sitting on the beach and watching the water pagent sounds a great way to spend our first evening. As we wont arrive till abt 17.30 what time does the pagent start and what nights is it?
> Also is there a community hall like at akl where my daughter can go play xbox or make crafts. I know there is the kiddies club. 18 months of waiting is nearly here. X


There is no true community hall, but there are plenty of kids' activities as you've no doubt noticed with your reading of this thread.  There is a campfire each night with sumores, a family movie night on the beach, and the EWP each and every night.  You can even see some of the higher explosions of Wishes from time to time.  Safe travels, and welcome home!!  Have a great trip!  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## bagsmom

crabbie1 said:


> Well 2 days and we will be leaving for our first ever trip home. A new resort for us but always wanted to own here. Am so looking forward to it and reading about sitting on the beach and watching the water pagent sounds a great way to spend our first evening. As we wont arrive till abt 17.30 what time does the pagent start and what nights is it?
> Also is there a community hall like at akl where my daughter can go play xbox or make crafts. I know there is the kiddies club. 18 months of waiting is nearly here. X



So excited for you!  We leave in 61 days!  Everyone has told me about the fun beach activities at the lodge.  An added bonus is ALL the fun at Fort Wilderness, which is very nearby.  LOTS of stuff to do there.  I camped there 2 or 3 times when I was a kid.  My brother and I have wonderful memories of those vacations!

Have a great time and be sure to give us a report!


----------



## Corinne

*To all of the new Groupies!!!!!!!* to the best thread on the DIS!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
Well for those attending the meet next Sat at 3(jimmytammy, TammyNC, Capt. D, wfc4life, sechem32, Eliza61, Muushka and Mr. Muushka, sleepydog and luvsvwl)we are set!!  Went to McCouls yesterday, told them we would be there at 3.  They will probably seat us upstairs since they have larger tables up there.  A heads up, they have a new chef, no major changes as food was still tops, but music has rocked up a bit.  I noticed less Celtic, more English/Irish rock bands, Led Zepp, Beatles, U2 and The Cure were among what I took in yesterday.  Maybe this is more young geared weekend stuff

BTW, we went to see Elton John last night in Winston Salem.  Our DD and her fiance got lucky, asked by an Elton employee as we came thru turnstiles if they would like to sit 1st row, I replied yes, but he said they were trying to get young people down there(which excludes me).  Anyway, they were seated far left, 1st row right at Elton!!  They got his autograph and gave me a signed ticket!!!  Seen him 3-4 times late 80s-early 90s but he was exceptional last night.  He mentioned he no longer _had_ to do shows, but still did them for his fans, and it seemed to show as he was really enjoying it, you could tell, it wasnt business, it was fun.  And his voice and playing shined.  It was like a songbook of mine and Tammys life, as we both grew up too his music.  I have to admit, when he sang The One, I got misty eyed.  That song/CD, T and me wore out in the early 90s.  We were newly married, carefree, no kids, young, and doing what we wanted spur of the moment, taking weekend trips to Williamsburg and Fredericksburg at a moments notice with that CD along for the ride.  So what brought the mist, a young couple3 rows down, the young man proposed to his girl right when the song started and they hugged, kissed and slowdanced the entire song.  For me, it flooded the memories of days gone by for me and Tammy, we were young, madly in love, and the world was our oyster.  For those who have/had that with their spouse/love of their life, you understand


----------



## MiaSRN62

So cool about seeing Elton *JT* !!! I saw him one time with Billy Joel in 1982 I think ?? GREAT show. 
I will PM you my cruise dates......thanks !

And to our new Groupies and DVC Members or recent add-ons :


----------



## rusafee1183

That's very cool that you got to see Elton again Jimmy, and that fact that you can just tell that he still does it for the love of it is awesome. And super sweet about the memories with you and your wife.  

I have that with my DH, we are still in the 'world is our oyster' phase in life and we are trying to soak up as much as we can 

Speaking of which - 34 days until Alaska! Ahhhh! I can't wait.


----------



## JennCabello

Good Morning!!  My family and I have rented points for November 20-26.  We stayed in the Lodge last year and thought we would try this out this time.  I have one quick question though.  Are there washers and dryers available for use and if so, what is the cost for washer and dryer?  Thank you for any help you could give!!


----------



## Granny

JennCabello said:


> Good Morning!!  My family and I have rented points for November 20-26.  We stayed in the Lodge last year and thought we would try this out this time.  I have one quick question though.  Are there washers and dryers available for use and if so, what is the cost for washer and dryer?  Thank you for any help you could give!!



Congratulations on getting the VWL reservation.  Yes, there are washer dryers available for the studio guests located on the first floor in the hallway behind the elevators.  The cost is $0...free.  I don't know how crowded they get or the best time to use them.  My understanding is that they have the slots that look like you have to pay for them, but you just push that in and they start without any cost.  Since we haven't stayed in a studio before I don't know all the ins and outs of using them.  The bad news is that there aren't many washer/dryers in the room...the good news is that VWL only has a small total number of studios that should be using them.

I don't know if WL guests are still coming over to use the free ones (they are not supposed to).  Hopefully not.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

JennCabello said:


> Good Morning!! My family and I have rented points for November 20-26. We stayed in the Lodge last year and thought we would try this out this time. I have one quick question though. Are there washers and dryers available for use and if so, what is the cost for washer and dryer? Thank you for any help you could give!!


If you are staying in a 1BR or 2BR suite, the washer/dryer units are located in the room, so they will be free (you also get one single-washer load box of Tide).  I'm not sure the cost of the washers and dryers for use by those staying a studio, though I'm sure someone else will come along and let you know.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> If you are staying in a 1BR or 2BR suite, the washer/dryer units are located in the room, so they will be free (you also get one single-washer load box of Tide).  I'm not sure the cost of the washers and dryers for use by those staying a studio, though I'm sure someone else will come along and let you know.



Washers/dryers are free for DVC guest use.  If in a studio they will have to provide or purchase the detergent though.


----------



## JennCabello

Thank you for all of the answers! We are staying in a studio so I will bring some detergent pods with us.  I just wanted to be prepared since we had to wash last year, we were unprepared with enough cool weather clothes!  Can you guys suggest a room or view for us to request?  I know it is not guaranteed however.  We stayed CL and had a view of the Castle last year.  I know I can't top that, but we are look for peace and quiet this time.  Living in Houston, if my children see animals that would be a plus!!  Thanks again for anyone's help.


----------



## jimmytammy

JennCabello said:


> Thank you for all of the answers! We are staying in a studio so I will bring some detergent pods with us.  I just wanted to be prepared since we had to wash last year, we were unprepared with enough cool weather clothes!  Can you guys suggest a room or view for us to request?  I know it is not guaranteed however.  We stayed CL and had a view of the Castle last year.  I know I can't top that, but we are look for peace and quiet this time.  Living in Houston, if my children see animals that would be a plus!!  Thanks again for anyone's help.



Welcome to the groupies JennCabello!!!!

A great view is that of the pool area/lake view, but very hard to land.  Most views are of trees, but this allows views of animals, including deer, rabbits and an occasional armadillo.  A high floor is best for less noise, 5th floor, which is highest has different balcony layout.  You can see views, but must be standing, as balcony is fully encased from railing down.  4th thru 2nd floors have open picket rails, which allows a sitting view.  VWL for the most part is fairly quiet, you may hear the hallway noise every so often near your door, but tends to be quiet most times.

BTW, if you would like me too, PM me your vacation dates if you would like to be added to the 1st page.


----------



## sleepydog25

JennCabello said:


> Thank you for all of the answers! We are staying in a studio so I will bring some detergent pods with us. I just wanted to be prepared since we had to wash last year, we were unprepared with enough cool weather clothes! Can you guys suggest a room or view for us to request? I know it is not guaranteed however. We stayed CL and had a view of the Castle last year. I know I can't top that, but we are look for peace and quiet this time. Living in Houston, if my children see animals that would be a plus!! Thanks again for anyone's help.


*JT *has given you excellent advice on the room request.  Additionally, in terms of wildlife, try taking a walk down to FW on the connecting path.  I've seen deer, rabbits, plenty of squirrels, and once even saw a hawk with prey in his talons!  Once at FW, there are horses to pet.  Enjoy!


----------



## nanajoyx2

DH and I usually stay in a studio and I never have a problem finding a free washer or dryer.  There are only 2washers, but 4 dryers.   In the past, I have needed my room key to enter the inner door, but I don't recall if that was the case during our last visit in February.


----------



## Kathymford

JennCabello said:


> Thank you for all of the answers! We are staying in a studio so I will bring some detergent pods with us.  I just wanted to be prepared since we had to wash last year, we were unprepared with enough cool weather clothes!  Can you guys suggest a room or view for us to request?  I know it is not guaranteed however.  We stayed CL and had a view of the Castle last year.  I know I can't top that, but we are look for peace and quiet this time.  Living in Houston, if my children see animals that would be a plus!!  Thanks again for anyone's help.



Our first trip to VWL last Sept we requested close to elevators, lake side, high floor. They got us as close as they could and met all my requests, but still no lake view. lol. I think the bigger units get a slightly better view to be honest (from pics I've seen). In hind sight, I wouldn't want the top floor we had because of the roof slope; it made the room feel smaller and darker.


----------



## MiaSRN62

sleepydog25 said:


> *JT *has given you excellent advice on the room request.  Additionally, in terms of wildlife, try taking a walk down to FW on the connecting path.  I've seen deer, rabbits, plenty of squirrels, and once even saw a hawk with prey in his talons!  Once at FW, there are horses to pet.  Enjoy!



I agree...*JT* gave great advice. We had deer sleeping right under our balcony at VWL last year !!!! We usually seem to get the tree top views, but have also gotten the covered bridge walkway view. It's good for people-watching...and very close to the elevators and walkway to the main Lodge, but not as private for sitting out in your robe with coffee in the morning ! But different people like different things. To add to the list of critters we have seen walking around the property, I'll mention armadillos too !


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> Well for those attending the meet next Sat at 3(jimmytammy, TammyNC, Capt. D, wfc4life, sechem32, Eliza61, Muushka and Mr. Muushka, sleepydog and luvsvwl)we are set!! Went to McCouls yesterday, told them we would be there at 3. They will probably seat us upstairs since they have larger tables up there. A heads up, they have a new chef, no major changes as food was still tops, but music has rocked up a bit. I noticed less Celtic, more English/Irish rock bands, Led Zepp, Beatles, U2 and The Cure were among what I took in yesterday. Maybe this is more young geared weekend stuff


*Luv* and I are looking forward to meeting folks from the Groupies for the first time.  The men are all wearing kilts, right?


----------



## wildernessDad

RIP, Annette.


----------



## twinmom108

wildernessDad said:


> RIP, Annette.



My thoughts exactly.  Glad though that she is no longer in pain from MS.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

wildernessDad said:


> RIP, Annette.



So sad.    Whenever I think of the Mickey Mouse Club I think of her.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> RIP, Annette.



I just heard that.  So sad.  Although Cubby was my main Mouskateer, Annette was a good one too.  RIP.



jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> Well for those attending the meet next Sat at 3(jimmytammy, TammyNC, Capt. D, wfc4life, sechem32, Eliza61, Muushka and Mr. Muushka, sleepydog and luvsvwl)we are set!!  Went to McCouls yesterday, told them we would be there at 3.  They will probably seat us upstairs since they have larger tables up there.  A heads up, they have a new chef, no major changes as food was still tops, but music has rocked up a bit.  I noticed less Celtic, more English/Irish rock bands, Led Zepp, Beatles, U2 and The Cure were among what I took in yesterday.  Maybe this is more young geared weekend stuff
> 
> BTW, we went to see Elton John last night in Winston Salem.  Our DD and her fiance got lucky, asked by an Elton employee as we came thru turnstiles if they would like to sit 1st row, I replied yes, but he said they were trying to get young people down there(which excludes me).  Anyway, they were seated far left, 1st row right at Elton!!  They got his autograph and gave me a signed ticket!!!  Seen him 3-4 times late 80s-early 90s but he was exceptional last night.  He mentioned he no longer _had_ to do shows, but still did them for his fans, and it seemed to show as he was really enjoying it, you could tell, it wasnt business, it was fun.  And his voice and playing shined.  It was like a songbook of mine and Tammys life, as we both grew up too his music.  I have to admit, when he sang The One, I got misty eyed.  That song/CD, T and me wore out in the early 90s.  We were newly married, carefree, no kids, young, and doing what we wanted spur of the moment, taking weekend trips to Williamsburg and Fredericksburg at a moments notice with that CD along for the ride.  So what brought the mist, a young couple3 rows down, the young man proposed to his girl right when the song started and they hugged, kissed and slowdanced the entire song.  For me, it flooded the memories of days gone by for me and Tammy, we were young, madly in love, and the world was our oyster.  For those who have/had that with their spouse/love of their life, you understand



How in the world did I miss this post?????

Thank you for checking our our place for Saturday.  Anyone else?????

The music sounds wonderful.

I loved Elton John, the Tumbleweed Connection/Madman Across the Water EJ.
I still listen to those albums.  Love them.
And what a romantic evening for you at a wonderful concert!  Thanks for sharing this with us.



sleepydog25 said:


> *Luv* and I are looking forward to meeting folks from the Groupies for the first time.  The men are all wearing kilts, right?



Sleepy, can we count on you for a kilt?  Makes me think about Off Kilter!

I'm looking forward to meeting Sleepy and Luv and seeing our old friends again.  See you Saturday!


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> I just heard that. So sad. Although Cubby was my main Mouskateer, Annette was a good one too. RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world did I miss this post?????
> 
> Thank you for checking our our place for Saturday. Anyone else?????
> 
> The music sounds wonderful.
> 
> *I loved Elton John, the Tumbleweed Connection/Madman Across the Water EJ*.
> I still listen to those albums. Love them.
> And what a romantic evening for you at a wonderful concert! Thanks for sharing this with us.
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepy, can we count on you for a kilt? *Makes me think about Off Kilter!*
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting Sleepy and Luv and seeing our old friends again. See you Saturday!


The old EJ was better than the current incarnation, but I'm sure he's still a barn-burner in concert.  My youngest saw him last year in Roanoke.  The old EJ was more of the zeitgeist, social conscience than the EJ of the last 20 years:  Madman Across the Water, Don't Shoot Me I'm Only the Piano Player, and Yellow Brick Road.  Amazing stuff.  As he mellowed, his tunes became meandering and a bit pandering, but I still believe him to be one of the major voices of that generation.

*Luv* is an Irish music fan--it's in her heritage.  Off Kilter is definitely one of those bands she enjoys.  Looking forward to Saturday!  Oh, darn, looks like my kilt will be at the cleaners on Saturday.  Oh, well. . .


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> The old EJ was better than the current incarnation, but I'm sure he's still a barn-burner in concert.  My youngest saw him last year in Roanoke.  The old EJ was more of the zeitgeist, social conscience than the EJ of the last 20 years:  Madman Across the Water, Don't Shoot Me I'm Only the Piano Player, and Yellow Brick Road.  Amazing stuff.  As he mellowed, his tunes became meandering and a bit pandering, but I still believe him to be one of the major voices of that generation.
> 
> *Luv* is an Irish music fan--it's in her heritage.  Off Kilter is definitely one of those bands she enjoys.  Looking forward to Saturday!  Oh, darn, looks like my kilt will be at the cleaners on Saturday.  Oh, well. . .



I agree, he is still a barn burner!  Funny, the Tumbleweed album had more songs about the south and guns.

Oh good, Luv and Mr Muush and I can talk OK on Saturday!  We can't wait to meet you guys.


----------



## twokats

Groupies. . . . . .attention please. . . . . . I just found out that today is DisneyFreaks 45th wedding anniversary!!!






Hope you two have the best day ever!!  

Y'all have me beat by 16 years. . . we will celebrate 29 in a little over a month!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary DisneyFreaks!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog
Such a coincidence, my kilt is at the cleaners too


----------



## crabbie1

Thankyou all for the wonderful info and I am lying awake here in england after not sleeping last night as so excited and now doing the same again. We are staying at a premier Inn about 5 mins from the airport. Our virgin flight leaves at 11am so hv to be up in less than 5 hours. I will be soooooo tired.I love america and find americans so friendly. We will def be on the beach tomorrow night watching the pagent then have 14 days disney fun to enjoy. 
Im looking forward to seeing where our studio is. I just asked for a high floor as not fussy. It all looks stunning.
Can I ask is it easy to get to the campground? We hv trails end booked and wanted to go and have a look.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Anniversary DisneyFreaks !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

R.I.P. Annette.........


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> I agree, he is still a barn burner! *Funny, the Tumbleweed album had more songs about the south and guns.*
> 
> Oh good, Luv and Mr Muush and I can talk OK on Saturday! We can't wait to meet you guys.


Yeah, TC was an ode of sorts to the American West.  Though it wasn't on that album (it was on "Don't Shoot Me. . ."), one of my fave EJ songs is "Texan Love Song," both an homage and sly poke in the ribs to the perceived Texas mindset (I was living in TX at the time).  Highly anticipating finally meeting some Groupies!  

Dang, *JT*!  We should have planned ahead better.


----------



## sechem32

Muushka said:


> I just heard that.  So sad.  Although Cubby was my main Mouskateer, Annette was a good one too.  RIP.
> 
> How in the world did I miss this post?????
> 
> Thank you for checking our our place for Saturday.  Anyone else?????
> 
> ...
> 
> Sleepy, can we count on you for a kilt?  Makes me think about Off Kilter!
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting Sleepy and Luv and seeing our old friends again.  See you Saturday!



It will be so much fun to see/meet everyone on Sat!  But it sounds like the cleaners are really busy this week with an influx of kilts! 

But so sad to hear about Annette.   At least she is at peace and out of pain now.


----------



## Granny

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY DisneyFreaks!* 




crabbie1 said:


> Can I ask is it easy to get to the campground? We hv trails end booked and wanted to go and have a look.



It is very easy to get to the campground.  You can take one of the boats that bounces between Fort Wilderness, The Contemporary Resort and Wilderness Lodge all day long.  Or during the daylight, you can walk the nice paved path from VWL down to FW.  

Have a magical trip!  





MiaSRN62 said:


> R.I.P. Annette.........




*Maria*...your graphics are always so amazing.  Just wonderful.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary DisneyFreaks!*



crabbie1 said:


> Thankyou all for the wonderful info and I am lying awake here in england after not sleeping last night as so excited and now doing the same again. We are staying at a premier Inn about 5 mins from the airport. Our virgin flight leaves at 11am so hv to be up in less than 5 hours. I will be soooooo tired.I love america and find americans so friendly. We will def be on the beach tomorrow night watching the pagent then have 14 days disney fun to enjoy.
> Im looking forward to seeing where our studio is. I just asked for a high floor as not fussy. It all looks stunning.
> Can I ask is it easy to get to the campground? We hv trails end booked and wanted to go and have a look.



As Granny said it's very easy to get to the campgrounds.  If you take the boats be sure to allow plenty of time or just head over early to look around before your reservation.  We always make a trip over every time we stay at VWL and often when staying at other resorts too!  Have a great trip!!


----------



## sleepydog25

crabbie1 said:


> Thankyou all for the wonderful info and I am lying awake here in england after not sleeping last night as so excited and now doing the same again. We are staying at a premier Inn about 5 mins from the airport. Our virgin flight leaves at 11am so hv to be up in less than 5 hours. I will be soooooo tired.I love america and find americans so friendly. We will def be on the beach tomorrow night watching the pagent then have 14 days disney fun to enjoy.
> Im looking forward to seeing where our studio is. I just asked for a high floor as not fussy. It all looks stunning.
> Can I ask is it easy to get to the campground? We hv trails end booked and wanted to go and have a look.


Well, others have already answered this, but I also want to add "Welcome Home!"  As this appears to be your first trip to the Villas at Wilderness Lodge (VWL), let me also state how gorgeous it is and that it is, indeed, stunning.  From the moment you step into the lobby, you'll be awed by the architectural design and theming.  Be sure to walk along the beach at night, take in the Elec. Water Pageant there, enjoy the pools, take a bike ride (you can rent one to take over to Fort Wilderness), and walk along the nature trail beside the bike rental.  There are s'mores by the campfire each evening, followed by a family night movie on the beach.  I realize that you are winging our way as I type this and may not read this anytime soon, but if you do, we all wish you a great holiday!  
P.S.  Thank you for the compliments about Americans.  Too often, we live up to our monniker "ugly Americans," so it's nice to know sometimes we can show otherwise.  Cheers!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies crabbie1!!!!

Thanks for nice comment towards Americans, in turn, I find Englanders to be kind as well.  My DW recently visited her brother and his family at Lakenheath AFB and she loved it there, so much so, we are saving for a return trip.  Her brother loves it there also.  Tammy said all the folks she came across were so friendly and kind.


----------



## jimmytammy

sechem32 said:


> It will be so much fun to see/meet everyone on Sat!  But it sounds like the cleaners are really busy this week with an influx of kilts!
> 
> But so sad to hear about Annette.   At least she is at peace and out of pain now.



Hey Liz!
We are looking forward to it too.  While my kilt is at the cleaners I could wear my Disney sundress that I wore to a womanless beauty pageant a few yrs ago.  Its not a pretty sight, on 2nd thought, never mind, we are going to eat also, could take away a few appetities


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> Well for those attending the meet next Sat at 3(jimmytammy, TammyNC, Capt. D, wfc4life, sechem32, Eliza61, Muushka and Mr. Muushka, sleepydog and luvsvwl)we are set!!  Went to McCouls yesterday, told them we would be there at 3.  They will probably seat us upstairs since they have larger tables up there.  A heads up, they have a new chef, no major changes as food was still tops, but music has rocked up a bit.  I noticed less Celtic, more English/Irish rock bands, Led Zepp, Beatles, U2 and The Cure were among what I took in yesterday.  Maybe this is more young geared weekend stuff
> 
> BTW, we went to see Elton John last night in Winston Salem.  Our DD and her fiance got lucky, asked by an Elton employee as we came thru turnstiles if they would like to sit 1st row, I replied yes, but he said they were trying to get young people down there(which excludes me).  Anyway, they were seated far left, 1st row right at Elton!!  They got his autograph and gave me a signed ticket!!!  Seen him 3-4 times late 80s-early 90s but he was exceptional last night.  He mentioned he no longer _had_ to do shows, but still did them for his fans, and it seemed to show as he was really enjoying it, you could tell, it wasnt business, it was fun.  And his voice and playing shined.  It was like a songbook of mine and Tammys life, as we both grew up too his music.  I have to admit, when he sang The One, I got misty eyed.  That song/CD, T and me wore out in the early 90s.  We were newly married, carefree, no kids, young, and doing what we wanted spur of the moment, taking weekend trips to Williamsburg and Fredericksburg at a moments notice with that CD along for the ride.  So what brought the mist, a young couple3 rows down, the young man proposed to his girl right when the song started and they hugged, kissed and slowdanced the entire song. * For me, it flooded the memories of days gone by for me and Tammy, we were young, madly in love, and the world was our oyster.  For those who have/had that with their spouse/love of their life, you understand:cloud9*:





And that is truly what makes the world go round!!

See you guys on Saturday.

E


----------



## rusafee1183

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Liz!
> We are looking forward to it too.  While my kilt is at the cleaners I could wear my Disney sundress that I wore to a womanless beauty pageant a few yrs ago.  Its not a pretty sight, on 2nd thought, never mind, we are going to eat also, could take away a few appetities





I really am bummed that we couldn't make it down, sounds like you guys will have a blast. Count me in for next time!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

twokats said:


> Groupies. . . . . .attention please. . . . . . I just found out that today is DisneyFreaks 45th wedding anniversary!!!
> Hope you two have the best day ever!!
> Y'all have me beat by 16 years. . . we will celebrate 29 in a little over a month!!



Thank you all so much!    Y'all are the sweetest bunch! We spent the day talkin' VWL plans. How cool is that? We are counting the days already. LoL


----------



## blossomz

Welcome home to our thread crabbi1 !!   

And...Happy Anniversary DisneyFreaks!


----------



## Muushka

DisneyFreaks said:


> Thank you all so much!    Y'all are the sweetest bunch! We spent the day talkin' VWL plans. How cool is that? We are counting the days already. LoL



Happy Anniversary!  Quite a milestone 



rusafee1183 said:


> I really am bummed that we couldn't make it down, sounds like you guys will have a blast. Count me in for next time!



Maybe we can make this an annual event?  The more the merrier is my motto 



jimmytammy said:


> Hey Liz!
> We are looking forward to it too.  While my kilt is at the cleaners I could wear my Disney sundress that I wore to a womanless beauty pageant a few yrs ago.  Its not a pretty sight, on 2nd thought, never mind, we are going to eat also, could take away a few appetities



Oh Jimmy, we would much prefer those kilts!



crabbie1 said:


> Thankyou all for the wonderful info and I am lying awake here in england after not sleeping last night as so excited and now doing the same again. We are staying at a premier Inn about 5 mins from the airport. Our virgin flight leaves at 11am so hv to be up in less than 5 hours. I will be soooooo tired.I love america and find americans so friendly. We will def be on the beach tomorrow night watching the pagent then have 14 days disney fun to enjoy.
> Im looking forward to seeing where our studio is. I just asked for a high floor as not fussy. It all looks stunning.
> Can I ask is it easy to get to the campground? We hv trails end booked and wanted to go and have a look.



As others have mentioned, thank you for your kind words to America, we greatly appreciate it.
I was just saying to Mr Muush the other day how I feel about the people from Great Britain.  We meet many on the cruises we go on (the longer cruises which we have taken lately, tend to have lots of Brits!) and have always appreciated the dry sense of humor, the warmness and that great accent!  We always enjoy the interaction.

Jimmy, a question about Saturday.  On the website it says:





> Directions to M'Couls
> 
> Where is M'Coul's Pub?
> 110 W.McGee St., Greensboro, NC 27401
> 
> M'Coul's public house is located in the back of the northwest corner of Elm and McGee Streets in downtown Greensboro - The entrance is through the patio.
> 
> McGee Street is now 2-way with a roundabout at the junction with Greene Street so it's very easy to get to the pub.
> 
> *Where can I park?
> There are City parking lots behind and to the side of M'Coul's accessible from Greene St., McGee St. and South Elm St. with two hour parking ($.50). At the entrance to these lots are big red signs saying, "Unauthorized or illegally parked vehicles will be towed away at the owners expense per city ord. 16 39(A)(16)" - these confused a lot of people when they were first put up so (largely in response to our request) the City added nice friendly blue signs saying, "Parking is enforced from 8:00am to 6:00pm Free Parking after 6:00pm Monday-Friday Saturday, Sunday, & Holidays"*
> 
> They aren't going to tow you from an expired meter. "Unauthorized or illegally parked vehicles" are those causing an obstruction and the City had to put up those notices to be legally allowed to move such vehicles.
> 
> There is also a large parking garage at Greene and West Washington (about 2 mins walk from the pub up Greene St).
> 
> Visit Google Maps for detailed door to door directions.



Looks like we are parking in the garages, and all will be well, right?


----------



## Murron

Hi all!    For a few prior vacations, we stayed at WL.   So although we've roamed around the VWL a bit during other stays (I love to resort hop), May 10 will be the first time we've stayed in the villas.   Cant wait!   I requested upper floor toward lake and do indeed realize it is just a request.  But I think I read that the 5th floor may not have the slatted patio?    Is that true???   If so, I need to alter my request!!   That happened to us once in Vero Beach.   What the heck good it is to have an ocean view when you can't sit and enjoy it!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Murron said:


> Hi all!    For a few prior vacations, we stayed at WL.   So although we've roamed around the VWL a bit during other stays (I love to resort hop), May 10 will be the first time we've stayed in the villas.   Cant wait!   I requested upper floor toward lake and do indeed realize it is just a request.  But I think I read that the 5th floor may not have the slatted patio?    Is that true???   If so, I need to alter my request!!   That happened to us once in Vero Beach.   What the heck good it is to have an ocean view when you can't sit and enjoy it!!


That is correct. The top floor has the balconies that you must stand in to see over the railings. Floors 2-4 are the best. Good luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Murron said:


> Hi all!    For a few prior vacations, we stayed at WL.   So although we've roamed around the VWL a bit during other stays (I love to resort hop), May 10 will be the first time we've stayed in the villas.   Cant wait!   I requested upper floor toward lake and do indeed realize it is just a request.  But I think I read that the 5th floor may not have the slatted patio?    Is that true???   If so, I need to alter my request!!   That happened to us once in Vero Beach.   What the heck good it is to have an ocean view when you can't sit and enjoy it!!



Yep - solid balconies on the 5th floor:






We got them on our first stay at Vero in an OVIR.  And first stay at BCV.  And first two stays at BWV - boardwalk view.  And first stay at WL too! The VWL one wasn't bad because there was room to sit out on it but I kinda think the architect's were on something when they decided to do those!  And better yet - at VB we had two of the OVIR rooms and both had them and were essentially standing room balconies.  We paid to change one of the OVIR's so my mother could see the ocean from her wheelchair.


----------



## bagsmom

Woooooooooo!  Just did online check-in!

I know it's still 59 days away, but checking in makes it seem more real!  So excited!

I did want to request 4th floor with a "lake" view (I know this is just treetops, in reality.)  But the online check-in page only allows you to click one of two boxes for room requests.  Either ground floor or near transportation.

Should I wait till we are a month out and try to call the villa directly for this request?  Should I do it now?

What do you guys think?

I am soooooooo excited!  Wish I could be with you folks when you get together!  I know you will have a great time!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Woooooooooo! Just did online check-in!
> 
> I know it's still 59 days away, but checking in makes it seem more real! So excited!
> 
> I did want to request 4th floor with a "lake" view (I know this is just treetops, in reality.) But the online check-in page only allows you to click one of two boxes for room requests. Either ground floor or near transportation.
> 
> Should I wait till we are a month out and try to call the villa directly for this request? Should I do it now?
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> I am soooooooo excited! Wish I could be with you folks when you get together! I know you will have a great time!


Call now.  No request is ever guaranteed, but there's no reason not to call as soon as possible to get your preferences in the system.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka, that description of parking is spot on, but there typically is enough parking in the lot at McCouls and it stretches around the back as well.  Plus, there are lots of parking spaces on street.  I imagine this time of day will be even easier to find a close space.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Jimmy

What time again??  Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Thanks Jimmy
> 
> What time again?? Thanks!


3 p.m., Muushka!  See you there!


----------



## Granny

bagsmom said:


> Should I wait till we are a month out and try to call the villa directly for this request?  Should I do it now?
> 
> What do you guys think?



No point in calling the villa directly...just call Member Services and have them add your request to your reservation.  I know that some people contact the regular resorts directly prior to arrival but that practice isn't needed with DVC.  As long as the requests are pretty general and you don't check in late at night, you probably have a good chance of getting something similar to your requests.  If not, then it just wasn't meant to be as this small resort runs close to capacity most of the year and room availability is dependent on what rooms are checked-out the day you check in.  Good luck!


----------



## LoveMickey

We'll be staying at post cruise in August.

Do you have any recommendation locations for two bedrooms?

Thanks folks.


----------



## sleepydog25

LoveMickey said:


> We'll be staying at post cruise in August.
> 
> Do you have any recommendation locations for two bedrooms?
> 
> Thanks folks.


Same as for 1BR and studios:  request a room overlooking the pool and courtyard area, floors 2-4.  Floor 5 has solid balconies and the bottom floor doesn't afford you much view, though to be fair, all the rooms' views are mostly of woods.    However, often you can get glimpses of the lake on the side of the Villas toward the pool.  The request close to the pool would also keep you away from the far end of the hallway.  Keep in mind that a request is just that.  Enjoy!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> No point in calling the villa directly...just call Member Services and have them add your request to your reservation. I know that some people contact the regular resorts directly prior to arrival but that practice isn't needed with DVC. As long as the requests are pretty general and you don't check in late at night, you probably have a good chance of getting something similar to your requests. If not, then it just wasn't meant to be as this small resort runs close to capacity most of the year and room availability is dependent on what rooms are checked-out the day you check in. Good luck!


Good catch, Granny.  I skipped right over the "call the villa" directly thinking *bagsmom* was talking about Member Services.


----------



## Corinne

Good Morning Groupies~I am heading in to work late today, so I have had time to catch up on the last few pages of posts.

*Jimmy~*Loved reading about your Elton experience and the memories for you and *Tammy,* so sweet! 

Hope the *Groupies *meeting have a wonderful time on Saturday, I know you will! Can we count on a photo (or two!!??)

I wanted to share something with you all. We asked our son and his fiance last night if they would like to go to Aulani for their honeymoon next year and they excitedly said yes! I am looking forward to booking it and researching with them. Our future dil is a great planner like me and is excited they can get a "Mickey fix" on their honeymoon!!


----------



## bagsmom

Granny said:


> No point in calling the villa directly...just call Member Services and have them add your request to your reservation.  I know that some people contact the regular resorts directly prior to arrival but that practice isn't needed with DVC.  As long as the requests are pretty general and you don't check in late at night, you probably have a good chance of getting something similar to your requests.  If not, then it just wasn't meant to be as this small resort runs close to capacity most of the year and room availability is dependent on what rooms are checked-out the day you check in.  Good luck!



Hey Granny -- I am not a DVC member -- just renting someone's points through David's.

Is it still better to call member services rather than the resort?  Where would I find that number?

Thanks, all!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> Good Morning Groupies~
> 
> I wanted to share something with you all. We asked our son and his fiance last night if they would like to go to Aulani for their honeymoon next year and they excitedly said yes! I am looking forward to booking it and researching with them. Our future dil is a great planner like me and is excited they can get a "Mickey fix" on their honeymoon!!



This is great *Corinne* !!! When are they getting married ? My daughter is getting married in WDW next April. Initial paperwork was filed April 4---waiting for the agreement contract in the next week.  Congrats to your son and his fiance ! 

Hoping all the Groupies have fun this weekend ! Looking forward to hearing all about it and wishing I could be there.


----------



## Muushka

*Corinne*, what an awesome offer to the newlyweds to be!


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> This is great *Corinne* !!! When are they getting married ? My daughter is getting married in WDW next April. Initial paperwork was filed April 4---waiting for the agreement contract in the next week.  Congrats to your son and his fiance !
> .



*Maria* Thanks--they are going to be married in July! Your daughter and her fiance *did* decide on WDW! How exciting!!!!  I cannot wait to hear about their plans! 



Muushka said:


> *Corinne*, what an awesome offer to the newlyweds to be!



Aww thanks *Muush*, we are so lucky to be able to share our DVC points!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies LoveMickey!!!!


----------



## Granny

bagsmom said:


> Hey Granny -- I am not a DVC member -- just renting someone's points through David's.
> 
> Is it still better to call member services rather than the resort?  Where would I find that number?
> 
> Thanks, all!




Ah...then you need to have the member make the request for you.  I've rented my points through David's before and was happy to add a request for the renter.  I'm afraid non-members can't call Member Services...at the end of the day as far as they are concerned it is the member's reservation and only the member can modify it.  What happens from a financial standpoint is completely out of Disney's hands, as is any issues that arise between the renter and the point owner.

And the resort won't have access to adding requests for your reservation, so no use calling there.  Just have the member add it for you...it's an easy phone call for him/her.

Good luck!


----------



## MaestroTK

*We are staying at WLV and have only...*


----------



## jimmytammy

*Welcome to the groupies MaestroTK!!!!*


I can feel your excitement!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Somebodys got a birthday, who could it be, well, its our good buddy Granny, thats who it is, you see!!

Happy Birthday Granny!!!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Granny!

I hope tomorrow is the best day ever!  Enjoy it.


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday to my favorite man named Granny!!!*

*So, shall we splurge and got to Artist's Point tonight?  Who's with me???
*

*
Whoa MaestroTK!  That is the most exciting countdown I have seen since Wilderness Dad's dancing men!

Welcome to our Groupies MaestroTK!*


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> *Happy Birthday to my favorite man named Granny!!!*
> 
> *So, shall we splurge and got to Artist's Point tonight? Who's with me???*
> 
> 
> 
> *Whoa MaestroTK! That is the most exciting countdown I have seen since Wilderness Dad's dancing men!*
> 
> *Welcome to our Groupies MaestroTK!*


We're in!  Would love some AP right about now after finishing taxes (yes, I procrastinate).  Welcome, *MaestroTK*!  Seems as though you may be there while we are.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Have a great birthday Granny/Tom !!!​


----------



## blossomz

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Just had to alert everyone about the birthday party at the VWL in Granny's honor !!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY! *


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> We're in!  Would love some AP right about now after finishing taxes (yes, I procrastinate).  Welcome, *MaestroTK*!  Seems as though you may be there while we are.



Sleepy, at least you are done before the 15th!!  I have some clients that have just now given me their information. . . . and most of them have very complicated returns!!   So I know I will have some late nights for the next few days.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

HAVE AN AWESOME BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Love the party hat picture!  Happy Birthday Granny!


----------



## csharpwv

SOOOOO Excited - today is the final three digit day in our countdown till our 8 night July stay at VWL!!!!!!

Today is 100.... tomorrow... 99 

Here's to everyone reaching shedding the third digit from their countdown!!!!

YIPEEEEEE! 

Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!!*

Hope you have are a having a GREAT day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> *[COLOR"Red"]HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!![/COLOR]*
> 
> Hope you have are a having a GREAT day!!!!!!!!!



Borrowing Corrine's post since I'm posting on my phone & it's easier.   Happy Birthday Tom!  Hope you had a great day!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Granny!*
A very Happy Birthday to you as you celebrate your special day!  Enjoy!


----------



## bagsmom

csharpwv said:


> SOOOOO Excited - today is the final three digit day in our countdown till our 8 night July stay at VWL!!!!!!
> 
> Today is 100.... tomorrow... 99
> 
> Here's to everyone reaching shedding the third digit from their countdown!!!!
> 
> YIPEEEEEE!
> 
> Can't wait!!!!!!



Hooray!  We are at 57 and I'm about to burst!
Once you get rid of that third digit, it starts to go fast!

Yay!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> *Maria* Thanks--they are going to be married in July! Your daughter and her fiance *did* decide on WDW! How exciting!!!!  I cannot wait to hear about their plans!



Yes *Corinne*....they finally made the decision. Initial paperwork was filed on April 4. We are just sitting by and waiting for the agreement contract---hoping the ceremony/reception times and location have not been claimed by anyone else. So far her consultant told her she had first choice. Cermony at the Wedding Pavilion and reception at Ariel's at the Beach Club. We're all excited to get the planning going !


----------



## sechem32

So we hit another milestone today -  we got our Magical Express  paperwork and luggage tags today!  Only 37 days until we fly down and let Disney carry us to AoA!


----------



## MaestroTK

Muushka said:


> Whoa MaestroTK!  That is the most exciting countdown I have seen since Wilderness Dad's dancing men!
> 
> Welcome to our Groupies MaestroTK!



Thank you!  We are so excited for our upcoming vacation at the lodge!


----------



## Muushka

MaestroTK said:


> Thank you!  We are so excited for our upcoming vacation at the lodge!



I could tell!!  Be sure to visit often, write a nice trip report and take LOTS of pictures.  We love that


----------



## Muushka

sechem32 said:


> So we hit another milestone today -  we got our Magical Express  paperwork and luggage tags today!  Only 37 days until we fly down and let Disney carry us to AoA!



All righty then!  See you soon 



csharpwv said:


> SOOOOO Excited - today is the final three digit day in our countdown till our 8 night July stay at VWL!!!!!!
> 
> Today is 100.... tomorrow... 99
> 
> Here's to everyone reaching shedding the third digit from their countdown!!!!
> 
> YIPEEEEEE!
> 
> Can't wait!!!!!!



Another excited Groupie.  Makes my heart go pitter-patter!



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Just had to alert everyone about the birthday party at the VWL in Granny's honor !!!*



Maria, you are amazing!!!!


----------



## tea pot

Just popped in on the boards in the nick of time  

Happy Birthday Granny!!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> Sleepy, at least you are done before the 15th!! I have some clients that have just now given me their information. . . . and most of them have very complicated returns!!  So I know I will have some late nights for the next few days.


I just toss Monopoly money up in the air, and what I can grab before it hits the ground is what I claim.  Shortens my paperwork.  I have a couple of good friends who do taxes, and they essentially are off limits from mid-January to late April.  I do feel for you.


----------



## twinmom108

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Just had to alert everyone about the birthday party at the VWL in Granny's honor !!!*



Happy Birthday Granny, hope you had a fabulous day!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sechem32 said:


> So we hit another milestone today -  we got our Magical Express  paperwork and luggage tags today!  Only 37 days until we fly down and let Disney carry us to AoA!



Exciting!! Cant wait til it gets here, making ADRs Sat., then a groupie meet to follow that up, what better way to spend a Sat.!!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Sleepy, at least you are done before the 15th!!  I have some clients that have just now given me their information. . . . and most of them have very complicated returns!!   So I know I will have some late nights for the next few days.



We can feel your pain Kathy.  T has gone back to a local Accounting firm doing PT work(since Casey is done with homeschool)and she quickly remembered how it was some 11-12 yrs ago when she was going strong in taxes FT.  Glad she is just PT

Prayers that all goes well over the next few days.


----------



## Pirate Granny

We got our luggage tags and info yesterday too!  7 nights at BCV and the last night at BLT...and on the plane back to MI the Friday of Memorial Day weekend! . Taking our4 yr old grandson.


----------



## sleepydog25

Pirate Granny said:


> We got our luggage tags and info yesterday too! 7 nights at BCV and the last night at BLT...and on the plane back to MI the Friday of Memorial Day weekend! . Taking our4 yr old grandson.


All this talk of trips is beginning to stir the faintest inklings of small tickles of our upcoming trip.    79 days.



			
				jimmytammy said:
			
		

> . . .a groupie meet to follow that up, what better way to spend a Sat.!!


*JT* - Finally, a mini-meet we can make!  And (crossing fingers) the weather is supposed to be great.  On a side note, how close is the Fresh Market to McCouls?  We frequent the one in W-S but have never been to one in G'boro.


----------



## staceyeid

Pirate Granny said:


> We got our luggage tags and info yesterday too!  7 nights at BCV and the last night at BLT...and on the plane back to MI the Friday of Memorial Day weekend! . Taking our4 yr old grandson.



Is it odd that we received our Magical Express info and luggage tags back in February for a September trip?  When the package arrived I assumed it was something related to our Hilton Head stay in April (less than 2 weeks now!!).


----------



## csharpwv

We are having a very lodge-filled vacation on top of staying at VWL - we are having lunch at Whispering Canyon twice, and dinner at Artist Point for the first time!

One lunch is part of the Backstage Magic tour - we've always wanted to do it, but finally decided to take the plunge!

So much to look forward to!


----------



## bagsmom

Maria -- I know you are so happy at the Disney choice!  How fun it will be!  You'll have to keep us in the loop so we can follow along with the planning!

Sechem -- your trip will be here before you know it!


----------



## bagsmom

Well, I am pretending like I have lots of money to throw around...

Got us reservations at Hoop de Doo!

We did it when I was a kid.  I have vague memories of being very entertained by all the silliness!

We could only get in at the 4:00 time.  But that's OK.  We have reservations f0r a 10:00 breakfast at Whispering Canyon that day, so we will be nice and full -- can have a lite snack instead of lunch -- then the early dinner at Hoop dee Doo!

My boys are 10 and 13.  I'm thinking all the corny humor will be right up their alley.

Have you folks done H.D.D. in recent years?  Do you think I made a good move in booking this?  We can cancel with no penalty up to 24 hours ahead.  Are you guys fans?

That day will be our day off, just putzing around the lodge, pool, and exploring F.W.


----------



## twinmom108

csharpwv said:


> We are having a very lodge-filled vacation on top of staying at VWL - we are having lunch at Whispering Canyon twice, and dinner at Artist Point for the first time!
> 
> One lunch is part of the Backstage Magic tour - we've always wanted to do it, but finally decided to take the plunge!
> 
> So much to look forward to!



If Backstage Magic Tour is the 7 hour one that visits 3 of the parks you will really enjoy that!!   Dh & I did that way back in 2001 on September 11th.  Well we started on the 11th, but the parks had to close down & we picked up the tour & finished on the 12th.  We had lunch on the 12th at Mama Melrose @ DHS.  Is that where they're still taking you for lunch?  Now I'm thinking we should do this tour again.


----------



## twinmom108

bagsmom said:


> Well, I am pretending like I have lots of money to throw around...
> 
> Got us reservations at Hoop de Doo!
> 
> We did it when I was a kid.  I have vague memories of being very entertained by all the silliness!
> 
> We could only get in at the 4:00 time.  But that's OK.  We have reservations f0r a 10:00 breakfast at Whispering Canyon that day, so we will be nice and full -- can have a lite snack instead of lunch -- then the early dinner at Hoop dee Doo!
> 
> My boys are 10 and 13.  I'm thinking all the corny humor will be right up their alley.
> 
> Have you folks done H.D.D. in recent years?  Do you think I made a good move in booking this?  We can cancel with no penalty up to 24 hours ahead.  Are you guys fans?
> 
> That day will be our day off, just putzing around the lodge, pool, and exploring F.W.



I know how you feel!  Our 180 days out for ADR's is about a week & half away.  For my friend Wendy, who's never done anything Disney I really want to make it special.  ADR's I'm planning:

CRT
BOG  (hope we can get this)
Ohana
Tusker
CP
1900
Safaris @ AKV


----------



## MiaSRN62

bagsmom said:


> Well, I am pretending like I have lots of money to throw around...
> 
> Got us reservations at Hoop de Doo!
> 
> We did it when I was a kid.  I have vague memories of being very entertained by all the silliness!
> 
> We could only get in at the 4:00 time.  But that's OK.  We have reservations f0r a 10:00 breakfast at Whispering Canyon that day, so we will be nice and full -- can have a lite snack instead of lunch -- then the early dinner at Hoop dee Doo!
> 
> My boys are 10 and 13.  I'm thinking all the corny humor will be right up their alley.
> 
> Have you folks done H.D.D. in recent years?  Do you think I made a good move in booking this?  We can cancel with no penalty up to 24 hours ahead.  Are you guys fans?
> 
> That day will be our day off, just putzing around the lodge, pool, and exploring F.W.



Haven't done Hoop in many years. Feel I need to get back there !!!

I got BOG dinner for our Sept trip ! Can't wait. I tried the past two trips to get this ADR and could not. 

And yes, I will keep you all updated on my daughter's Disney wedding


----------



## bagsmom

twinmom108 said:


> I know how you feel!  Our 180 days out for ADR's is about a week & half away.  For my friend Wendy, who's never done anything Disney I really want to make it special.  ADR's I'm planning:
> 
> CRT
> BOG  (hope we can get this)
> Ohana
> Tusker
> CP
> 1900
> Safaris @ AKV



We are going to do BOG for lunch -- an option if you can't get in for dinner!

We did O'Hana in 2009 -- with the Hawaiian Lounge Lady teaching the Hula!  We had a wonderful time -- food was fabulous and entertainment was extra fun if you had a big rum drink like I did! 

All the planning is SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> I just toss Monopoly money up in the air, and what I can grab before it hits the ground is what I claim.  Shortens my paperwork.  I have a couple of good friends who do taxes, and they essentially are off limits from mid-January to late April.  I do feel for you.





jimmytammy said:


> We can feel your pain Kathy.  T has gone back to a local Accounting firm doing PT work(since Casey is done with homeschool)and she quickly remembered how it was some 11-12 yrs ago when she was going strong in taxes FT.  Glad she is just PT
> 
> Prayers that all goes well over the next few days.



This part of my job does drive me crazy sometimes, but the variety of situations that each of my clients have is so varied that there is never a boredom factor.  My DH said to me last night that he does not see how I can sit and listen to some of the things my clients have to tell me.  I told him sometimes those tales give me a lot of insight into the clients and helps me direct them to the right way to manage the information, but sometimes they do give me TMI!!!  I plan to have everyone done by tomorrow afternoon. . . good Lord willing, since I am having a day surgery on Monday.  



csharpwv said:


> We are having a very lodge-filled vacation on top of staying at VWL - we are having lunch at Whispering Canyon twice, and dinner at Artist Point for the first time!
> 
> One lunch is part of the Backstage Magic tour - we've always wanted to do it, but finally decided to take the plunge!
> 
> So much to look forward to!



We did that tour back in 2004, also ate at Mama Melrose's and absolutely loved the whole experience.  



bagsmom said:


> Well, I am pretending like I have lots of money to throw around...
> 
> Got us reservations at Hoop de Doo!
> 
> We did it when I was a kid.  I have vague memories of being very entertained by all the silliness!
> 
> We could only get in at the 4:00 time.  But that's OK.  We have reservations f0r a 10:00 breakfast at Whispering Canyon that day, so we will be nice and full -- can have a lite snack instead of lunch -- then the early dinner at Hoop dee Doo!
> 
> My boys are 10 and 13.  I'm thinking all the corny humor will be right up their alley.
> 
> Have you folks done H.D.D. in recent years?  Do you think I made a good move in booking this?  We can cancel with no penalty up to 24 hours ahead.  Are you guys fans?
> 
> That day will be our day off, just putzing around the lodge, pool, and exploring F.W.



We did the Hoop Dee Doo Review back in 2007 and again in 2009.  We were up in the balcony in 2007 and enjoyed the experience.  In 2009 (we took my mother and it was our 25th anniversary trip) we were down on the floor and one of the CM's came to our table found out it was our anniversary and of course announced it and stood behind me and said he was dedicating a song to me for our special day and then out came the song. . . The Old Gray Mare, She Ain't What She Used To Be!!!  My mother absolutely loved that and DH couldn't stop laughing.  But it was fitting since I already had a lot of gray in my hair then!!!!!


----------



## csharpwv

twinmom108 said:


> If Backstage Magic Tour is the 7 hour one that visits 3 of the parks you will really enjoy that!!   Dh & I did that way back in 2001 on September 11th.  Well we started on the 11th, but the parks had to close down & we picked up the tour & finished on the 12th.  We had lunch on the 12th at Mama Melrose @ DHS.  Is that where they're still taking you for lunch?  Now I'm thinking we should do this tour again.



I am pretty sure that lunch is now at Whispering Canyon - well, at least I hope it is! HAHA

WOW That must have been so crazy to have been on that tour on September 11th 2001! I can only imagine how scary it must have been to have had things totally halted and closed DURING your tour! What was that like? I've heard that things were very very very different around WDW on the day after 9/11. 

We have done several tours - Keys To The Kingdom, Steam Trains, Undiscovered Future World, Behind The Seeds, Yuletide Fantasy, and a few others - so I'm really hoping that we get a lot out of this tour!

We really can't wait - we are so excited!

We have several other really unique experiences planned for this trip - so it is going to be totally awesome! 

To top is all off.....we are staying at VWL! HAHA That is a total highlight of this trip for us - we haves stayed at Wilderness Lodge twice, once for our honeymoon, and then when we took my parents in 2008. We have only spent one night at VWL before a cruise before - so we are excited to call it home for 8 nights in July!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

To funny...we were just discussing Hoop De Doo....and this just showed up on my Facebook news feed (love my DIS and Facebook for WDW news and updates !) :

http://www.disneydining.com/review-hoop-dee-doo-review/


----------



## Kathymford

bagsmom said:


> Well, I am pretending like I have lots of money to throw around...
> 
> Got us reservations at Hoop de Doo!
> 
> We did it when I was a kid.  I have vague memories of being very entertained by all the silliness!
> 
> We could only get in at the 4:00 time.  But that's OK.  We have reservations f0r a 10:00 breakfast at Whispering Canyon that day, so we will be nice and full -- can have a lite snack instead of lunch -- then the early dinner at Hoop dee Doo!
> 
> My boys are 10 and 13.  I'm thinking all the corny humor will be right up their alley.
> 
> Have you folks done H.D.D. in recent years?  Do you think I made a good move in booking this?  We can cancel with no penalty up to 24 hours ahead.  Are you guys fans?
> 
> That day will be our day off, just putzing around the lodge, pool, and exploring F.W.



We did HDDR last Sept and loved it. It's a great fun show, and I think your boys will love it even more. We are just two adults and had a great time. And you really can't beat bottomless sangria...if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## bagsmom

Kathymford said:


> We did HDDR last Sept and loved it. It's a great fun show, and I think your boys will love it even more. We are just two adults and had a great time. And you really can't beat bottomless sangria...if you're into that sort of thing.



Well, I don't like wine, so I should probably be OK and well-behaved.  Good thing it isn't the Hoop dee Doo Fiesta with bottomless margaritas!  That would be veeeeeerrrrry dangerous!

Thanks everyone for putting your two cents worth in on the HDDR.  I'm really glad I made the reservation now!


----------



## horselover

bagsmom said:


> Well, I am pretending like I have lots of money to throw around...
> 
> Got us reservations at Hoop de Doo!
> 
> We did it when I was a kid.  I have vague memories of being very entertained by all the silliness!
> 
> We could only get in at the 4:00 time.  But that's OK.  We have reservations f0r a 10:00 breakfast at Whispering Canyon that day, so we will be nice and full -- can have a lite snack instead of lunch -- then the early dinner at Hoop dee Doo!
> 
> My boys are 10 and 13.  I'm thinking all the corny humor will be right up their alley.
> 
> Have you folks done H.D.D. in recent years?  Do you think I made a good move in booking this?  We can cancel with no penalty up to 24 hours ahead.  Are you guys fans?
> 
> That day will be our day off, just putzing around the lodge, pool, and exploring F.W.



We've done it the past 2 Christmas trips.  We really enjoyed it both times.  Ok in 2011 we may have overindulged just a bit.          The fried chicken & sangria are really good!  I know you said you don't like wine though.  Too bad.  Margaritas are an extra charge.  This past Dec. was cold & when we got out of the show all the buses were waiting right there at Pioneer Hall which was wonderful because it was way too cold for the bus.  We hopped on the bus & were back to the cozy Lodge in literally 5 min.  Go.  Enjoy.  I'm sure everyone will love it!  



Kathymford said:


> We did HDDR last Sept and loved it. It's a great fun show, and I think your boys will love it even more. We are just two adults and had a great time. *And you really can't beat bottomless sangria...if you're into that sort of thing.*



Exactly!   

Maria - congratulations to your DD for booking her wedding at Disney!  That's so exciting.  Can't wait to come along with you on the planning journey.


----------



## sleepydog25

Kathymford said:


> We did HDDR last Sept and loved it. It's a great fun show, and I think your boys will love it even more. We are just two adults and had a great time. *And you really can't beat bottomless sangria...if you're into that sort of thing.*


Never been to HDDR, but now I'm rethinking that notion!


----------



## bagsmom

I was showing DH and kids the review on the HDDR (on the disney food blog -- I really like that site!)

DH had this look on his face, like, "really?"  I think he thought it looked totally hokey and cornball.  I told them that it is, in fact, totally cheesey, but in a wonderful way.

Good thing he hasn't seen how much it's costing us!

We'll be eating pasta and PBJ a lot in the next couple of months!


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> Maria - congratulations to your DD for booking her wedding at Disney!  That's so exciting.  Can't wait to come along with you on the planning journey.



Thank you *Julie* and everyone ! Julie, you know this is the big reason it was so hard to meet up with you in March. Wedding planning and touring is no joke ! It's fun but it's time consuming !


----------



## MiaSRN62

Shout out for all to have fun today at the *MEGA GROUPIE MEET* ! Wish I could be there !!!!
Have fun and report back to us all : *jimmytammy, TammyNC, Capt. D, wfc4life, sechem32, Eliza61, Muushka and Mr. Muushka, sleepydog and luvsvwl*


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you *Julie* and everyone ! Julie, you know this is the big reason it was so hard to meet up with you in March. Wedding planning and touring is no joke ! It's fun but it's time consuming !



I know.  I totally understand.          Disappointed we missed each other yet again but one of these days a meet will happen!  Where is the wedding location BTW?  Did she choose the wedding pavilion or another  location?  I always love seeing the wedding at the lookout point on the boardwalk.  So pretty.

Have fun at the big meet today groupies!           We'll be expecting pics!  

Only 5 more days until we set sail on the Wonder!


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> Shout out for all to have fun today at the *MEGA GROUPIE MEET* ! Wish I could be there !!!!
> Have fun and report back to us all : *jimmytammy, TammyNC, Capt. D, wfc4life, sechem32, Eliza61, Muushka and Mr. Muushka, sleepydog and luvsvwl*


We will if we don't get lost.  It's not like driving to WDW which we can nearly do in our sleep.  At least this meeting spot is a lot closer!


----------



## Granny

Well, here I am a day late to my own party!  

Thank you all so much for the very nice birthday wishes, and the great graphics.  Maria, I have to say that I almost blurted coffee on my keyboard when I saw your post of our March meeting.  So clever, and I really thank everyone for their nice words.

I hope the Groupie meet will very well...of course it will!  A great group of folks getting together will definitely make for a fun day.  We look forward to the stories and pictures.


----------



## MrsH42608

In excatly 2 wks from today I will be dining at Artist Point for the very 1st time 
I was just looking at the menu and I'm stumped because I am NOT a picky eater and EVERYTHING looks good.  If anyone has any favorites they would like to receommend I would greatly appreciate it!!

Thanks ya'l!!


----------



## sleepydog25

MrsH42608 said:


> In excatly 2 wks from today I will be dining at Artist Point for the very 1st time
> I was just looking at the menu and I'm stumped because I am NOT a picky eater and EVERYTHING looks good. If anyone has any favorites they would like to receommend I would greatly appreciate it!!
> 
> Thanks ya'l!!


Keep in mind that the menu varies at AP, but there are a few constants, likely because they are the favorites.
1)  Smoky Portobello Soup - hands down my most-liked pre-entree selection.  Other things they have are good, but this is heavenly.
2) Buffalo sirloin/filet - Usually a real crowd pleaser, but do not under any circumstance order it anything more than medium rare or rare.  Overcooked buffalo becomes leathery the more you cook it.  The buffalo is nearly always what I order.
3) Cedar plan salmon - it's their signature dish and for good reason--moist and flavorful.  I've had better salmon, but mostly because I lived in Alaska for four years!  
4) Berry cobbler - it's not as good as it was 6-7 years ago, but it's still quite tasty and a good finish to the meal.

After dinner, stroll the grounds of the Lodge.  It's gorgeous at night!


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> I know.  I totally understand.          Disappointed we missed each other yet again but one of these days a meet will happen!  Where is the wedding location BTW?  Did she choose the wedding pavilion or another  location?  I always love seeing the wedding at the lookout point on the boardwalk.  So pretty.
> 
> Have fun at the big meet today groupies!           We'll be expecting pics!
> 
> Only 5 more days until we set sail on the Wonder!



She chose the Wedding Pavilion noon ceremony on April 3, 2014....followed by a reception at Ariel's at the BC   Our guest list is at about 75 now, but we feel many won't be able to travel. So maybe 50-60 will confirm ? It's too early to know yet. But Ariel's seats 75 so the size of this venue was perfect and the restaurant is lovely. Cocktail hour will be in Martha's Vineyard right next door to Ariels. 

Paperwork in progress....they have to make sure no one else has chosen that day/location/time. If more than one has, it goes to a lottery. But so far they said it looked good she would get her "wishes" 

Have FUN on your Wonder cruise *Julie* !!!!! Wooot !!!

Hope you find the meeting spot easily *sleepydog* !!!! Have fun ! We want photos ! We want photos from your cruise too *Julie *! 

The happy couple....my daughter and her fiance on March 6 after the Disney wedding tour--taken at the Poly (Randy Chapman photography) :


----------



## bagsmom

Maria -- I am seriously so excited for you and your family!  I don't even know you, but the thought of all that planning and prep gives me happy goosebumps!  SOOOOOO fun that it will be a Disney wedding!

Well, today here is sunny and just the right temperature -- I hope you guys have a wonderful groupies meet and that your weather is equally lovely!

Here's a question for y'all to weigh in on....

One of our nighttime forays into the Magic Kingdom is going to focus on the park at night -- plus the EL Parade.  It is an evening EMH night, with two parades, one at 9 and one at 11:00.

We wanted to do Big Thunder in the evening, and also ride the Peoplemover, to see Tomorrowland at night.  We want to see the EL parade that evening.

If we do Big Thunder and the EL parade in Frontierland, then go to Tomorrowland to ride the PM, we will risk getting stuck in the after fireworks crush.

Should we wait and do the very last parade of the day?  Maybe ride Big Thunder and do PM, then watch the EL parade from Main Street?

The next day is our day off, so we'll be able to sleep in.  What do you guys think our strategy should be?

54 days!


----------



## rusafee1183

bagsmom said:


> Maria -- I am seriously so excited for you and your family!  I don't even know you, but the thought of all that planning and prep gives me happy goosebumps!  SOOOOOO fun that it will be a Disney wedding!
> 
> Well, today here is sunny and just the right temperature -- I hope you guys have a wonderful groupies meet and that your weather is equally lovely!
> 
> Here's a question for y'all to weigh in on....
> 
> One of our nighttime forays into the Magic Kingdom is going to focus on the park at night -- plus the EL Parade.  It is an evening EMH night, with two parades, one at 9 and one at 11:00.
> 
> We wanted to do Big Thunder in the evening, and also ride the Peoplemover, to see Tomorrowland at night.  We want to see the EL parade that evening.
> 
> If we do Big Thunder and the EL parade in Frontierland, then go to Tomorrowland to ride the PM, we will risk getting stuck in the after fireworks crush.
> 
> Should we wait and do the very last parade of the day?  Maybe ride Big Thunder and do PM, then watch the EL parade from Main Street?
> 
> The next day is our day off, so we'll be able to sleep in.  What do you guys think our strategy should be?
> 
> 54 days!



I am terrible at strategy, but the only thing I can contribute is that we rode BTMRR during Wishes once, and it was SO cool zipping around the hills with the fireworks going off in the background. If you can, try to work that into your plan 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Well, here I am a day late to my own party!
> 
> Thank you all so much for the very nice birthday wishes, and the great graphics.  Maria, I have to say that I almost blurted coffee on my keyboard when I saw your post of our March meeting.  So clever, and I really thank everyone for their nice words.



Yaaay *Granny* ! You made it ! We saved some cake for you !!!! :



> Bagsmom: Maria -- I am seriously so excited for you and your family! I don't even know you, but the thought of all that planning and prep gives me happy goosebumps! SOOOOOO fun that it will be a Disney wedding!


Awwww, thanks *Bagsmom* !!!! I appreciate it. So sweet of you


----------



## luvvwl

Loved meeting everyone today!  We had a great time!


----------



## wfc4life

luvvwl said:


> Loved meeting everyone today!  We had a great time!



Sechem32 and I agree! After a difficult week, today's meet up is exactly what the doctor ordered. The food was excellent and the company was "magical". I hope we can do this again soon.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for the photo of the "kids" Maria!  Their plans sound wonderful!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Muushka

luvvwl said:


> Loved meeting everyone today!  We had a great time!





wfc4life said:


> Sechem32 and I agree! After a difficult week, today's meet up is exactly what the doctor ordered. The food was excellent and the company was "magical". I hope we can do this again soon.



It was great seeing everyone today.  Meeting Sleepy and Luv and finally meeting Eliza.  Good fun.
And E was quite the trooper, a 6 or so hour drive (each way!) for our meet.  What a friend!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you *blossomz* !!!!! 

So glad to hear the Groupie meet went so well !!! Did you guys have nice weather and all ? Details or photos ??!!!


----------



## Snoopygirl

7 more weeks......7 more weeks............7 more weeks!!  I'm Beyond Excited!!!!


7 more weeks and I'll be sleeping at the Lodge for the first time!!  Cannot Wait!


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you *blossomz* !!!!!
> 
> So glad to hear the Groupie meet went so well !!! Did you guys have nice weather and all ? Details or photos ??!!!


We took no photos (yep, we were depending on the others to do so!), so I have none to post.  However, I can say we didn't get lost, the weather was absolutely perfect (how does 73 and sunny sound?), the food good, and the company superb.  Conversations flowed easily, quickly, across tables, and the laughter was non-stop.  Honestly, it was as if a group of close neighbors had gotten together for a quick bite at their favorite watering hole.  We had a great time!    We all hung out for about two hours, and I suspect we'd have all stayed a bit longer but for the long drives for a few.  Special kudos to Eliza for driving such a long way to meet us.  Again, it was a terrific way to spend a Saturday afternoon, and thanks to everyone for making us feel welcome.  I'm sure there will be pics to come, I'm sure.


----------



## sleepydog25

Snoopygirl said:


> 7 more weeks......7 more weeks............7 more weeks!! I'm Beyond Excited!!!!
> 
> 
> 7 more weeks and I'll be sleeping at the Lodge for the first time!! Cannot Wait!


Congrats!  And welcome home!  You'll love the Lodge.


----------



## MiaSRN62

sleepydog25 said:


> We took no photos (yep, we were depending on the others to do so!), so I have none to post.  However, I can say we didn't get lost, the weather was absolutely perfect (how does 73 and sunny sound?), the food good, and the company superb.  Conversations flowed easily, quickly, across tables, and the laughter was non-stop.  Honestly, it was as if a group of close neighbors had gotten together for a quick bite at their favorite watering hole.  We had a great time!    We all hung out for about two hours, and I suspect we'd have all stayed a bit longer but for the long drives for a few.  Special kudos to Eliza for driving such a long way to meet us.  Again, it was a terrific way to spend a Saturday afternoon, and thanks to everyone for making us feel welcome.  I'm sure there will be pics to come, I'm sure.



OH wow...that sounded so fun. I completely "get" the feeling of being neighbors and the conversation running freely having met several of our Groupies myself. Those I have met over the years have been really nice peeps


----------



## Kathymford

MiaSRN62 said:


> She chose the Wedding Pavilion noon ceremony on April 3, 2014....followed by a reception at Ariel's at the BC   Our guest list is at about 75 now, but we feel many won't be able to travel. So maybe 50-60 will confirm ? It's too early to know yet. But Ariel's seats 75 so the size of this venue was perfect and the restaurant is lovely. Cocktail hour will be in Martha's Vineyard right next door to Ariels.
> 
> Paperwork in progress....they have to make sure no one else has chosen that day/location/time. If more than one has, it goes to a lottery. But so far they said it looked good she would get her "wishes"
> 
> Have FUN on your Wonder cruise Julie !!!!! Wooot !!!
> 
> Hope you find the meeting spot easily sleepydog !!!! Have fun ! We want photos ! We want photos from your cruise too Julie !
> 
> The happy couple....my daughter and her fiance on March 6 after the Disney wedding tour--taken at the Poly (Randy Chapman photography) :
> http://s15.photobucket.com/user/MiaSRN62/media/BK02683-6-2013_zpsc69eb9e5.jpg.html



The wedding sounds perfect!! *swoon*

I will admit to the groupies that during Disney planning lulls I have planned my Disney wedding that I don't even have a ring for yet!! Hahaha. Is that ridiculous or what? SSSHHHH! Don't tell the BF!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies MrsH42608!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> She chose the Wedding Pavilion noon ceremony on April 3, 2014....followed by a reception at Ariel's at the BC   Our guest list is at about 75 now, but we feel many won't be able to travel. So maybe 50-60 will confirm ? It's too early to know yet. But Ariel's seats 75 so the size of this venue was perfect and the restaurant is lovely. Cocktail hour will be in Martha's Vineyard right next door to Ariels.
> 
> Paperwork in progress....they have to make sure no one else has chosen that day/location/time. If more than one has, it goes to a lottery. But so far they said it looked good she would get her "wishes"
> 
> Have FUN on your Wonder cruise *Julie* !!!!! Wooot !!!
> 
> Hope you find the meeting spot easily *sleepydog* !!!! Have fun ! We want photos ! We want photos from your cruise too *Julie *!
> 
> The happy couple....my daughter and her fiance on March 6 after the Disney wedding tour--taken at the Poly (Randy Chapman photography) :



What a beautiful couple, they look so in love  Excited for you folks and the plans in the works!


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> Maria -- I am seriously so excited for you and your family!  I don't even know you, but the thought of all that planning and prep gives me happy goosebumps!  SOOOOOO fun that it will be a Disney wedding!
> 
> Well, today here is sunny and just the right temperature -- I hope you guys have a wonderful groupies meet and that your weather is equally lovely!
> 
> Here's a question for y'all to weigh in on....
> 
> One of our nighttime forays into the Magic Kingdom is going to focus on the park at night -- plus the EL Parade.  It is an evening EMH night, with two parades, one at 9 and one at 11:00.
> 
> We wanted to do Big Thunder in the evening, and also ride the Peoplemover, to see Tomorrowland at night.  We want to see the EL parade that evening.
> 
> If we do Big Thunder and the EL parade in Frontierland, then go to Tomorrowland to ride the PM, we will risk getting stuck in the after fireworks crush.
> 
> Should we wait and do the very last parade of the day?  Maybe ride Big Thunder and do PM, then watch the EL parade from Main Street?
> 
> The next day is our day off, so we'll be able to sleep in.  What do you guys think our strategy should be?
> 
> 54 days!


I vote for last parade of day, its less crowded.  But let your bodies decide that day, if you know this going in, you can slow down, sit and rest a little more often, etc.  At the end of the day you will be surprised at how much you accomplished.


----------



## jimmytammy

Great meet yesterday!!  Thanks to Musshka for getting this all organized.  As mentioned before, we had a great time, many laughs, good food, great company, and many topics, obviously VWL, WDW, restaurants there, sleepydog and luvsvwl upcoming wedding at VWL, cruisings ins and outs and dos and donts along with many other subjects.  Eliza shared some stories about how Sid the Squid and Rizzo the Rat(her sons)got their names, very funny  Thanks Eliza for making the drive, made the meet all the more special, and sleepydog and luvsvwl and Musshka and Mr. Muushka for making the drive as well, in other words, we have some very dedicated groupies, Ranger Stan would be proud

So here are a few pics from the meet!!








From L to R Musshka(Barb) sechem32(Liz) Mr. Musshka(Chuck) Capt. D(Casey) TammyNC(Tammy) jimmytammy(Jimmy) Eliza61(Alice) wfc4life(William) sleepydog25(Patrick) luvsvwl(Chris)
Please accept my apologies if I misspelled your name, PM me and I will be glad to change it


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> She chose the Wedding Pavilion noon ceremony on April 3, 2014....followed by a reception at Ariel's at the BC  Our guest list is at about 75 now, but we feel many won't be able to travel. So maybe 50-60 will confirm ? It's too early to know yet. But Ariel's seats 75 so the size of this venue was perfect and the restaurant is lovely. Cocktail hour will be in Martha's Vineyard right next door to Ariels.
> 
> Paperwork in progress....they have to make sure no one else has chosen that day/location/time. If more than one has, it goes to a lottery. But so far they said it looked good she would get her "wishes"
> 
> 
> 
> The happy couple....my daughter and her
> fiance on March 6 after the Disney wedding tour--taken at the Poly (Randy Chapman photography) :


Randy is the person we've chosen for our shoot, too!  We'll use the Disney-supplied photographer for our wedding, but we selected Randy to do a three-hour shoot the day before where we'll take shots at various resorts, in front of the MK, and most especially, around the Lodge around sunset.  While the rest of the World is special, the Lodge holds particularly emotional memories for us.  We love Randy's unique set-ups, how he deals with lighting, and his unique close-ups on the couple.  Great shot above!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Great meet yesterday!! Thanks to Musshka for getting this all organized. As mentioned before, we had a great time, many laughs, good food, great company, and many topics, obviously VWL, WDW, restaurants there, sleepydog and luvsvwl upcoming wedding at VWL, cruisings ins and outs and dos and donts along with many other subjects. Eliza shared some stories about how Sid the Squid and Rizzo the Rat(her sons)got their names, very funny Thanks Eliza for making the drive, made the meet all the more special, and sleepydog and luvsvwl and Musshka and Mr. Muushka for making the drive as well, in other words, we have some very dedicated groupies, Ranger Stan would be proud
> 
> So here are a few pics from the meet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From L to R Musshka(Barb) sechem32(Liz) Mr. Musshka(Chuck) Capt. D(Casey) TammyNC(Tammy) jimmytammy(Jimmy) Eliza61(Alice) wfc4life(William) sleepydog25(Patrick) luvsvwl(Kris)
> Please accept my apologies if I misspelled your name, PM me and I will be glad to change it


Actually, my name is spelled Pattrich.   No, you got mine right but Chris' name actually starts with "C."  There was no way for you to know, naturally.  Nice shots!


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> I vote for last parade of day, its less crowded.  But let your bodies decide that day, if you know this going in, you can slow down, sit and rest a little more often, etc.  At the end of the day you will be surprised at how much you accomplished.



Thanks!  I was sort of thinking that might make sense.  Maybe we could work our way around and position ourselves near the exit for the last parade, hopefully not getting too squished in the process!


----------



## Corinne

So happy to hear you all had fun at the groupies meet!! *Eliza's *name isn't *Eliza*??!!!! 

*Maria* the Wedding Pavillion and Ariels's!!!! How wonderful! 

4 weeks from TODAY we will be at WDW!


----------



## bagsmom

Kathymford said:


> The wedding sounds perfect!! *swoon*
> 
> I will admit to the groupies that during Disney planning lulls I have planned my Disney wedding that I don't even have a ring for yet!! Hahaha. Is that ridiculous or what? SSSHHHH! Don't tell the BF!



CRACKING ME UP!

But you are making me feel better about the fact that I, myself, was daydreaming about a Disney Vows Renewal!  You have no idea how completely bizarre this would be to my husband!  He has only been to Disney once in his life, with me, and I traumatized him with too much touring! 

But I'm still planning it in my head!

I'm so glad everyone had a great time at the Groupies meet!  I surely would have loved to sit around with you all and ask questions!  I love hearing everyone's stories and advice!

In a world where we all have to be so careful about internet safety, it is very sweet to know that some genuine friendships can be made as well!

OK -- time for that second pot of coffee!

53 days!  (I think!)


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Actually, my name is spelled Pattrich.   No, you got mine right but Chris' name actually starts with "C."  There was no way for you to know, naturally.  Nice shots!



Thanks for the correction  Got it fixed!  It was great meeting you folks as well as Eliza61!!  Muushka and Mr. Muushka are now considered longtime friends, wfc4life go all the way back to our high school days and his DW sechem32, we became fast friends with her once she figured I wasn't  completely off my rocker(though it probably took a lot of convincing by William)


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for the correction Got it fixed! It was great meeting you folks as well as Eliza61!! Muushka and Mr. Muushka are now considered longtime friends, wfc4life go all the way back to our high school days and his DW sechem32, we became fast friends with her once she figured *I wasn't completely off my rocker*(though it probably took a lot of convincing by William)


Yeah, I'm not so sure at this point. . .


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for the correction  Got it fixed!  It was great meeting you folks as well as Eliza61!!  Muushka and Mr. Muushka are now considered longtime friends, wfc4life go all the way back to our high school days and his DW sechem32, we became fast friends with her once she figured I wasn't  completely off my rocker(though it probably took a lot of convincing by William)



Thanks for posting the pictures of our meet.  Thanks for being our longtime friends! It was a very nice time.

I got a text from Eliza at around 12:30 last night saying that she was arriving home in 5 minutes.
We really are so appreciative that Eliza took such an effort to attend our meet.


----------



## MaestroTK

Snoopygirl said:


> 7 more weeks......7 more weeks............7 more weeks!!  I'm Beyond Excited!!!!
> 
> 7 more weeks and I'll be sleeping at the Lodge for the first time!!  Cannot Wait!



I love to read when people are super excited about their upcoming trips!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

LOVED the photos ! Thanks for sharing. And I'm with Corinne ?? Eliza is actually ALICE ?!!! How did I not know this ???  Well, you ALL look great. 



> Kathymford: I will admit to the groupies that during Disney planning lulls I have planned my Disney wedding that I don't even have a ring for yet!! Hahaha. Is that ridiculous or what? SSSHHHH! Don't tell the BF!


Too funny* Kathy* !!!! Thanks for the chuckle ! A girl can dream, right ?!!!
Thanks too *Corinne*.....and *sleepydog* for the congrats and nice comments about the photo of my daughter and her fiance. Randy was a nice guy & we loved his photos......but my daughter ran across some other photogs she is exploring now. So while Randy shot some awesome engagement pics (they were overdue as my dd got engaged 16 months ago), he may or may not shoot the wedding. Daughter has final decision in that. It's hard to choose and it's such an important step in the wedding.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Yeah, I'm not so sure at this point. . .



Sleepy
You figured me out sooner than most


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> LOVED the photos ! Thanks for sharing. And I'm with Corinne ??* Eliza is actually ALICE *?!!! How did I not know this ???  Well, you ALL look great.
> 
> 
> Too funny* Kathy* !!!! Thanks for the chuckle ! A girl can dream, right ?!!!
> .



LOL.. yep I'm an "Alice" along with 12 other cousins (after a grandmother) so we tend to use our middle names for me that's Eliza.

Kathy great story on the wedding.  I think that's a totally "girl" thing.  I use to tease the old guy that pretty much he was the last piece to the missing puzzle.  rest of the wedding was planned waaaay before him.


I absoutely had the best time Saturday at the meet. Great food, great company and many,  many laughs.  the next meet will have to be at sleepydogs and luvs wedding in July!!  It sounds so awesome Muush and I have decided to try our version of the "wedding Crashers".

few more pics.
Our two "grand-pooh-paas" planners extraordainaires.


----------



## bagsmom

eliza61 said:


> LOL.. yep I'm an "Alice" along with 12 other cousins (after a grandmother) so we tend to use our middle names for me that's Eliza.
> 
> Kathy great story on the wedding.  I think that's a totally "girl" thing.  I use to tease the old guy that pretty much he was the last piece to the missing puzzle.  rest of the wedding was planned waaaay before him.
> 
> 
> I absoutely had the best time Saturday at the meet. Great food, great company and many,  many laughs.  the next meet will have to be at sleepydogs and luvs wedding in July!!  It sounds so awesome Muush and I have decided to try our version of the "wedding Crashers".
> 
> few more pics.
> Our two "grand-pooh-paas" planners extraordainaires.



Hey, Eliza/Alice -- great pictures!  Could you i.d. everyone in the last picture on this post?  It's a nice close shot of most everyone -- and will help me further put names with faces!

I wish I could have been there!!!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

This is me!

And this is me!

SOOOOOOOO excited!!!!!!!!!

After getting up and online by 6:00 a.m. every day for the last couple of months -- and after calling the reservation line many, many times -- I snagged a reservation for the Tomorrowland Terrace Fireworks Dessert Buffet!!!!!!!!!

THis is the weirdest reservation to get, since no one -- not even the reservation castmembers -- knows when they will open up the dates.  As of two weeks ago, they STILL hadn't opened reservations for MAY!  Logically, June dates shouldn't be open yet, but when I popped online today, lo and behold, the date had opened up!

I AM SO EXCITED!

Realistically speaking, Disney may not happen again for us.  Financially, we really shouldn't even be going this year, but I am making it happen!  Since we can't go frequently, I want our few trips to be packed full of memorable events.  I think this will be really fun for the kids!!!!!!!!!!

Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> LOL.. yep I'm an "Alice" along with 12 other cousins (after a grandmother) so we tend to use our middle names for me that's Eliza.



How great is that!?   Thanks for sharing your photos! you all look great~a happy *group* indeed!


----------



## Corinne

*Bagsmom *~ Glad you were able to get a reservation! sounds like you are planning a great trip for you and your family!


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> She chose the Wedding Pavilion noon ceremony on April 3, 2014....followed by a reception at Ariel's at the BC   Our guest list is at about 75 now, but we feel many won't be able to travel. So maybe 50-60 will confirm ? It's too early to know yet. But Ariel's seats 75 so the size of this venue was perfect and the restaurant is lovely. Cocktail hour will be in Martha's Vineyard right next door to Ariels.
> 
> Paperwork in progress....they have to make sure no one else has chosen that day/location/time. If more than one has, it goes to a lottery. But so far they said it looked good she would get her "wishes"
> 
> Have FUN on your Wonder cruise *Julie* !!!!! Wooot !!!
> 
> Hope you find the meeting spot easily *sleepydog* !!!! Have fun ! We want photos ! We want photos from your cruise too *Julie *!
> 
> The happy couple....my daughter and her fiance on March 6 after the Disney wedding tour--taken at the Poly (Randy Chapman photography) :



What a lovely picture!  Great day for a wedding.  It's my youngest birthday!           I've always wondered what they use Ariel's Grotto for.  Every time I've walked by it's always been empty.  Sounds like your DD will be getting the best of both worlds.  Wedding pavilion ceremony & reception at the BC!    

I will post pics of the cruise when I get back.  



Snoopygirl said:


> 7 more weeks......7 more weeks............7 more weeks!!  I'm Beyond Excited!!!!
> 
> 
> 7 more weeks and I'll be sleeping at the Lodge for the first time!!  Cannot Wait!



How many more weeks is it again & are you excited?    

Great pictures of the groupie meet!              Glad to hear you all had a great time.

Only 3 more sleeps!                 Although on Wed. it hardly seems worth it to go to sleep.  We need to leave our house at 3:45 a.m. for the airport.     

Have a great day groupies!


----------



## bagsmom

Horselover -- There's no way I would be able to sleep!!!!!

I remember one year when I was a kid... we were all ready to go to Fort Wilderness first thing in the morning -- had the camper hitched up and everything.

NO ONE in the family could sleep!  We finally gave up and hit the road at 4:00 a.m.

SO MUCH FUN!

Be sure to send pictures -- your weather should be lovely!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> *eliza61*:the next meet will have to be at *sleepydogs and luvs* wedding in July!! It sounds so awesome Muush and I have decided to try our version of the "wedding Crashers".


When is the wedding date again ?? I plan to be in the Orlando/WDW area the end of July possibly (gown shopping with dd). I'll join the wedding crash party ! 

And *Julie*....years and years ago, Ariel's used to be an upscale seafood restaurant---served Maine lobster and all....back in the 1990's. It closed in 1997. It's a very pretty venue for dd's reception. She is having an afternoon wedding and all the window should allow natural light to come in. Of course, we hope and pray for a nice day. And how cool it's your son's birthday that day 

*bagsmom*....CONGRATS on snagging the Wishes dessert party. I tried to get that last year. Takes patience and commitment !!!


----------



## csharpwv

bagsmom said:


> This is me!
> 
> And this is me!
> 
> SOOOOOOOO excited!!!!!!!!!
> 
> After getting up and online by 6:00 a.m. every day for the last couple of months -- and after calling the reservation line many, many times -- I snagged a reservation for the Tomorrowland Terrace Fireworks Dessert Buffet!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THis is the weirdest reservation to get, since no one -- not even the reservation castmembers -- knows when they will open up the dates.  As of two weeks ago, they STILL hadn't opened reservations for MAY!  Logically, June dates shouldn't be open yet, but when I popped online today, lo and behold, the date had opened up!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED!
> 
> Realistically speaking, Disney may not happen again for us.  Financially, we really shouldn't even be going this year, but I am making it happen!  Since we can't go frequently, I want our few trips to be packed full of memorable events.  I think this will be really fun for the kids!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!



That is exciting!

Have you done the Dessert Party before? We haven't - but have considered doing it on our July trip this year. We are doing all kinds of special things already - so I don't know if one more thing is on order or not LOL

We are going to be so busy with 'other' things that we aren't going to have much time for the parks! 

But what we are most excited about is 8 nights at VWL! HAHA We really can't wait!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Hi everyone!  I have a question. We made our reservations two weeks ago and have never received an email confirmation from MS. Our details are listed on the website but that's all we have. We did ask for confirmations but nothing arrived. And I did remember to check the spam box. I feel comfortable arriving at check in with a printed out confirmation. Should I call MS and ask again? We are doing a split stay and did get confirmations on that resort stay but none for VWL


----------



## bagsmom

csharpwv said:


> That is exciting!
> 
> Have you done the Dessert Party before? We haven't - but have considered doing it on our July trip this year. We are doing all kinds of special things already - so I don't know if one more thing is on order or not LOL
> 
> We are going to be so busy with 'other' things that we aren't going to have much time for the parks!
> 
> But what we are most excited about is 8 nights at VWL! HAHA We really can't wait!



NO!  We haven't even seen the fireworks before!  Last time we went, the kids were too young.  With all the early days, everyone needed early bed.  This is going to be a fun trip at a whole different stage in our lives as a family.  More thrill rides... staying up late for fireworks and Fantasmic...  We are very excited!

I know the dessert party gives an off-center view of the fireworks, but since we've not seen the show before, it won't matter.  It will be fabulous!

I went to the disney food blog and saw lots of pictures of the food.  Looks like I'm putting myself in for MAJOR temptation!


----------



## DiznyDi

Boy Groupies, I've missed alot over this past week!

Oh Maria, your daughter's picture is lovely.  How exciting for you and for the family as you prepare for this life event.  Keep us up to date with the details so we can share in your joy!

What great pictures from the Groupie mini-meet! So nice that so many of you could get together for an afternoon of fun, food and fellowship.  Wish we lived closer......  I think the 'wedding crasher' idea sound like it could be fun.  Hhmmm

I'm excited for you Julie as you count down your final days.... Just think, after tonight, only 2 more sleeps!

Our niece and her family checked into the Lodge today.  They'll be there all week.  Makes me just a wee bit jealous.  This is their first time staying at the Lodge, I just know they're gonna love it!

Thought and prayers to the city of Boston and all those affected by the tragic events today. What is this world coming too?

Eliza, you look great! So glad you were able to get to the meet. I think about you often.


----------



## Muushka

DisneyFreaks said:


> Hi everyone!  I have a question. We made our reservations two weeks ago and have never received an email confirmation from MS. Our details are listed on the website but that's all we have. We did ask for confirmations but nothing arrived. And I did remember to check the spam box. I feel comfortable arriving at check in with a printed out confirmation. Should I call MS and ask again? We are doing a split stay and did get confirmations on that resort stay but none for VWL



I probably would not bother to call.  I don't think we have gotten email confirmation yet, but never had a problem.

I have family in Boston.  I emailed and all is well.  Scary indeed.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> snip....
> 
> I absoutely had the best time Saturday at the meet. Great food, great company and many,  many laughs.  the next meet will have to be at sleepydogs and luvs wedding in July!!  It sounds so awesome Muush and I have decided to try our version of the "wedding Crashers".



Sounds like a plan!  And after crashing the wedding, I think we ought to do a meet in DC.  
Wouldn't that be a great place for a meet?  Central location, lots of great places to stay.  Fun!  Whose with me??  
I know Mr Muush would not want to go, maybe a girls meet?

Eliza, it really was great to finally meet you.  And thank you again for making that long drive.  We do appreciate it.


----------



## blossomz

eliza61 said:


> LOL.. yep I'm an "Alice" along with 12 other cousins (after a grandmother) so we tend to use our middle names for me that's Eliza.
> 
> Kathy great story on the wedding.  I think that's a totally "girl" thing.  I use to tease the old guy that pretty much he was the last piece to the missing puzzle.  rest of the wedding was planned waaaay before him.
> 
> 
> I absoutely had the best time Saturday at the meet. Great food, great company and many,  many laughs.  the next meet will have to be at sleepydogs and luvs wedding in July!!  It sounds so awesome Muush and I have decided to try our version of the "wedding Crashers".
> 
> few more pics.
> Our two "grand-pooh-paas" planners extraordainaires.




HOW FABULOUS YOU ALL LOOK!!!!!  How I wish I could've been there!  Thanks so much for sharing!  


On another note...so sad about the Boston Marathon...I'm sure there were some runDisney folks there...hope all are OK...


----------



## epcot1985

We finally made our first VWL reservation using our new DVC contract! Can't wait for September!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

epcot1985 said:


> We finally made our first VWL reservation using our new DVC contract! Can't wait for September!!!



Thats exciting!

And BTW

Welcome to the groupies!!!!


----------



## csharpwv

epcot1985 said:


> We finally made our first VWL reservation using our new DVC contract! Can't wait for September!!!



SOOOO exciting!!!!!! 

So what will it be, Studio, 1BR, 2BR?


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Boy Groupies, I've missed alot over this past week!
> 
> Oh Maria, your daughter's picture is lovely.  How exciting for you and for the family as you prepare for this life event.  Keep us up to date with the details so we can share in your joy!.



Thank you so much* Diane* ! I will keep u all updated ---it is very exciting for sure. 

Wanted to share also....DVC posted via Facebook.....
This week marks the *14th anniversary of ground-breaking for VWL* ! 
Photo by DVC via Facebook:


----------



## tea pot

My Dear Groupie Friends
First I would like to ask for prayers of thanksgiving
for my oldest daughter and her very close friends. Who were at the Boston Marathon and are safe. They made it out by running up to Beacon Hill and over the bridge into Cambridge before they had closed it off. Her college roommate was visiting with her husband and 1 yr old baby to watch her brother run,  he made it over the finish line early so they left the area just minutes before the blast.

Prayers for so many of the young adults, kids, and families from our town.
3 of my middle daughter's friends have been seriously injured 2 brothers both lost legs and are in surgery and another lost limbs we're not sure which ones.
Boston is in chaos, cell  phones use is still out so many people stranded from out of town.

We are still here in Florida and are leaving for Disney tomorrow morning 
for a 3 day stay with very heavy hearts 

Please Stay Safe Groupies 
Thank so much


----------



## MiaSRN62

tea pot said:


> My Dear Groupie Friends
> First I would like to ask for prayers of thanksgiving
> for my oldest daughter and her very close friends. Who were at the Boston Marathon and are safe. They made it out by running up to Beacon Hill and over the bridge into Cambridge before they had closed it off. Her college roommate was visiting with her husband and 1 yr old baby to watch her brother run,  he made it over the finish line early so they left the area just minutes before the blast.
> 
> Prayers for so many of the young adults, kids, and families from our town.
> 3 of my middle daughter's friends have been seriously injured 2 brothers both lost legs and are in surgery and another lost limbs we're not sure which ones.
> Boston is in chaos, cell  phones use is still out so many people stranded from out of town.
> 
> We are still here in Florida and are leaving for Disney tomorrow morning
> for a 3 day stay with very heavy hearts
> 
> Please Stay Safe Groupies
> Thank so much



Oh *Joy* !!! My heart goes out to you and your friends. How sad and devastating ! You have all the prayers you need. I think the whole country is praying for those affected. While not nearly as important, we had a bit of a scare too. My husband's cousin was in Boston Sat & Sun doing a college tour with his daughter (Emerson College). He posted a photo of himself and his dd "fake" running across the Boston Marathon finish line on Facebook. 
As soon as we heard the news this afternoon we ran to the phone to make sure Dave and Tori were ok--we weren't even sure they had returned home to PA yet, but thankfully they did Sunday night. It was just so so eerie how he posted the photo on Sunday of them at the finish line and then this happened 24 hrs later. 
But I have been so sad over this tragedy. It is just so senseless. Thoughts and prayers and God bless those affected....and a big hug to you Joy. Please keep us posted.


----------



## bagsmom

tea pot said:


> My Dear Groupie Friends
> First I would like to ask for prayers of thanksgiving
> for my oldest daughter and her very close friends. Who were at the Boston Marathon and are safe. They made it out by running up to Beacon Hill and over the bridge into Cambridge before they had closed it off. Her college roommate was visiting with her husband and 1 yr old baby to watch her brother run,  he made it over the finish line early so they left the area just minutes before the blast.
> 
> Prayers for so many of the young adults, kids, and families from our town.
> 3 of my middle daughter's friends have been seriously injured 2 brothers both lost legs and are in surgery and another lost limbs we're not sure which ones.
> Boston is in chaos, cell  phones use is still out so many people stranded from out of town.
> 
> We are still here in Florida and are leaving for Disney tomorrow morning
> for a 3 day stay with very heavy hearts
> 
> Please Stay Safe Groupies
> Thank so much



Yes -- lots of praying to do... now and always!


----------



## jimmytammy

Joy
It is so sad for our whole nation when something like this happens, we pull together, and move forward.  But it really hits hard when someone you know has been personally affected by it all.  We will pray for you, your family, those who have been injured and all of Boston and surrounding areas to find peace and comfort in His loving arms.


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> My Dear Groupie Friends
> First I would like to ask for prayers of thanksgiving
> for my oldest daughter and her very close friends. Who were at the Boston Marathon and are safe. They made it out by running up to Beacon Hill and over the bridge into Cambridge before they had closed it off. Her college roommate was visiting with her husband and 1 yr old baby to watch her brother run,  he made it over the finish line early so they left the area just minutes before the blast.
> 
> Prayers for so many of the young adults, kids, and families from our town.
> 3 of my middle daughter's friends have been seriously injured 2 brothers both lost legs and are in surgery and another lost limbs we're not sure which ones.
> Boston is in chaos, cell  phones use is still out so many people stranded from out of town.
> 
> We are still here in Florida and are leaving for Disney tomorrow morning
> for a 3 day stay with very heavy hearts
> 
> Please Stay Safe Groupies
> Thank so much



Oh Teapot I'm so sorry.  I think all of us that live in MA & N.E. know at least one or two people that run the marathon.  Thankfully everyone I know that was running or in the area is safe.  I will definitely be praying for your daughter's friends.


----------



## tea pot

*Maria, bagsmom, jimmy,and horselover,*
Thanks so much for your paryers, 
I feel so blessed to know all of you and the whole groupie family 
and boy are we growing! 
So glad you had such a great Off Site 
or should I say out of "The World" meet. 

I have to get going, I should be loading the car. 
Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Nicoal13

Prayers for your friends Joy and for everyone else affected by this horrible tragedy. What a sad day.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Many prayers going out teapot to your family and friends and all others involved in the bombing yesterday.  I'm back in my little hometown of 500 people in MN for a few days and even our little town had at least 2 different families with members there.  Thankfully their race had been finished and they were out of that area.  In watching the reports come in I continue to be amazed by the number of people that ran towards the chaos to help those in need - hero's indeed!


----------



## Muushka

Oh Joy, I'm so sorry to hear that your family has been affected by this tragedy.  You are all in our prayers.


----------



## twinmom108

Heartbreaking tragedy in Boston yesterday.  It's so hard to fathom how human beings can be so cold harded and desire to hurt & damage other peoples lives.  Prayers to your family teapot, & to all families & friends who were affected by yesterday's senseless tragedy.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Muushka said:


> I probably would not bother to call.  I don't think we have gotten email confirmation yet, but never had a problem.
> 
> I have family in Boston.  I emailed and all is well.  Scary indeed.



Thanks Muushka. I guess I'll just write the Reservation # down.

Thank God your family is alright in Boston. Such a sad sad time. Each time I think of those people my heart just aches.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

So sorry tea pot. Your family and friends are in my prayers as are all the folks involved in this horrible situation.  God Bless you all.


----------



## eliza61

tea pot said:


> My Dear Groupie Friends
> *First I would like to ask for prayers of thanksgiving
> for my oldest daughter and her very close friends. *Who were at the Boston Marathon and are safe. They made it out by running up to Beacon Hill and over the bridge into Cambridge before they had closed it off. Her college roommate was visiting with her husband and 1 yr old baby to watch her brother run,  he made it over the finish line early so they left the area just minutes before the blast.
> 
> Prayers for so many of the young adults, kids, and families from our town.
> 3 of my middle daughter's friends have been seriously injured 2 brothers both lost legs and are in surgery and another lost limbs we're not sure which ones.
> Boston is in chaos, cell  phones use is still out so many people stranded from out of town.
> 
> We are still here in Florida and are leaving for Disney tomorrow morning
> for a 3 day stay with very heavy hearts
> 
> Please Stay Safe Groupies
> Thank so much



Done!!

Days like today I never know exactly how I should feel.  I swing between disbelief ( what would make a mind do this?  how does a human being sit down and calculate this out) to some serious rage (once again some one's family has been irreconcilably altered, damnit next time blow yourself up ok).

So one of my coping stratergies has been to actively remember some of the "good" that God has placed in my world.  It is a way for me to never lose "hope",  to remind myself that man can be all the things our creator meant for us to be.

Eventually my mind will land on the lodge.  So my prayer and wish for my groupies today is to simply remember in the mist of all this ugliness, Wilderness lodge.  Let it stand for the "hope" that one day we'll fulfill the potential God sees in us.  Let the "peace" and "tranquility" you feel there remind us  that it could be possible every where.

And while it won't erase the images of yesterday, it could gives a glimpse into what we are also capable of being.

be well friends.


----------



## Catira

Hello everyone.. I love seeing all the VWL pics. I have a trip coming up this October to enjoy Food & Wine Festival. While I realize BWV and BC would be a perfect location due to proximity I might not get to stay there this year. Last year we stayed at BLT and loved having the monorail access and the proximity to MK. This year we are thinking of maybe staying at VWL and wanted to ask you all how long it takes more or less to get to the TTC. Would it be best to use  get a bus and go to Epcot or take the boat and then transfer to monorail?

Thanks so much


----------



## bagsmom

Eliza -- what a lovely, positive post!  Yes, I agree!  In my opinion, which I know a lot of people don't agree with, I believe that God has nothing to do with bad things that happen.  It's contrary to the "everything happens for a reason" philosophy, I know.  So, not to start any hot debates on that....  I just want to say that I believe God comes in after the fact, in the form of all the brave people who rush in to help -- all the people who care and pray long distance -- all the folks who do their best to help those who were injured, traumatized, or in any way affected by something awful.  And there really are SO MANY of those wonderful people out there.  There is so much good in the world, in spite of all the bad stuff.  It's easy to dwell on the bad, since it is always shocking.  But it is shocking to us because we are not used to it, and that's a blessing.  We're lucky to live in a country where these violent acts are the exception.  THank God for that!  Thank God for all the good people who do His work on earth, helping pick up the pieces.  And thank God for happy, peaceful retreats like WL!


----------



## blossomz

Our wonderful Eliza!!!  Thank you for trying to put things in perspective.  You continue to keep us grounded.


----------



## Granny

All the sadness and support going on everywhere, including here.  But then again I'm not surprised because prayers and support are just things we Groupies tend to do very well.  

Be well, my friends.  And Eliza, your post was a perfect tonic for this day.  Thank you.


----------



## Granny

Catira said:


> Hello everyone.. I love seeing all the VWL pics. I have a trip coming up this October to enjoy Food & Wine Festival. While I realize BWV and BC would be a perfect location due to proximity I might not get to stay there this year. Last year we stayed at BLT and loved having the monorail access and the proximity to MK. This year we are thinking of maybe staying at VWL and wanted to ask you all how long it takes more or less to get to the TTC. Would it be best to use  get a bus and go to Epcot or take the boat and then transfer to monorail?
> 
> Thanks so much




The quickest way to EPCOT from VWL is the bus.  If you like a more leisurely route, then you could take a boat over to Contemporary or to Magic Kingdom and hop on the monorail from there.  But the bus runs about every 20 minutes and is by far the quickest way.    If you decide on VWL I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## bagsmom

As a tonic for all the sad stuff, let's do a "Peter Pan!"

Think of a wonderful thought.... any happy little thought.

Let's share some happy Disney thoughts, memories, Disney moments.

I remember being a kid in the 70s and seeing the Electrical Light Parade -- the music gives me goosebumps to this day.

I remember our first trip to the Magic Kingdom when that's all there was.  I think it was the first summer Disney World was open.  We were little.  We were on the big ferry boat, leaving for the parking area just as the fireworks were going off in the distance.  I was holding my souvenir, which was a stuffed animal Robin Hood (the fox) -- I was sooooo sad because I never wanted to leave Disney World!  It was the beginning of my love affair with all things Disney!

On our last trip, we were chosen to be the opening family at the Magic Kingdom!  THAT was truly wonderful and special.  We had a private photo shoot with a bunch of characters in the upper level of the train station.  When Mickey, in  his tuxedo, took each of my boys by the hand and led them out to the balcony, I almost got weepy!  It was the neatest thing EVER!!!!!!!!!

I can't wait to read some of your Disney memories!  It will be -- what should we call it?  Mickey Waffles for the soul?


----------



## rusafee1183

tea pot said:


> My Dear Groupie Friends
> First I would like to ask for prayers of thanksgiving
> for my oldest daughter and her very close friends. Who were at the Boston Marathon and are safe. They made it out by running up to Beacon Hill and over the bridge into Cambridge before they had closed it off. Her college roommate was visiting with her husband and 1 yr old baby to watch her brother run,  he made it over the finish line early so they left the area just minutes before the blast.
> 
> Prayers for so many of the young adults, kids, and families from our town.
> 3 of my middle daughter's friends have been seriously injured 2 brothers both lost legs and are in surgery and another lost limbs we're not sure which ones.
> Boston is in chaos, cell  phones use is still out so many people stranded from out of town.
> 
> We are still here in Florida and are leaving for Disney tomorrow morning
> for a 3 day stay with very heavy hearts
> 
> Please Stay Safe Groupies
> Thank so much



So relieved to hear that your daughter and her friends are safe. I am still sitting here with a heavy heart today, I just can't wrap my brain around the evil in this world. It just makes me so sad. 



bagsmom said:


> Eliza -- what a lovely, positive post!  Yes, I agree!  In my opinion, which I know a lot of people don't agree with, I believe that God has nothing to do with bad things that happen.  It's contrary to the "everything happens for a reason" philosophy, I know.  So, not to start any hot debates on that....  I just want to say that I believe God comes in after the fact, in the form of all the brave people who rush in to help -- all the people who care and pray long distance -- all the folks who do their best to help those who were injured, traumatized, or in any way affected by something awful.  And there really are SO MANY of those wonderful people out there.  There is so much good in the world, in spite of all the bad stuff.  It's easy to dwell on the bad, since it is always shocking.  But it is shocking to us because we are not used to it, and that's a blessing.  We're lucky to live in a country where these violent acts are the exception.  THank God for that!  Thank God for all the good people who do His work on earth, helping pick up the pieces.  And thank God for happy, peaceful retreats like WL!



I agree, beautiful posts Eliza and Bagsmom. I love that you can look at the world in a positive light. At the very least, such senseless acts really have a way to bring people together. 

I love the quote from Mr Rogers that everyone has been posting lately.

_When I was a boy and I would see scary things in the news, my mother would say to me, Look for the helpers. You will always find people who are helping. To this day, especially in times of disaster, I remember my mothers words and I am always comforted by realizing that there are still so many helpers  so many caring people in this world._



bagsmom said:


> As a tonic for all the sad stuff, let's do a "Peter Pan!"
> 
> Think of a wonderful thought.... any happy little thought.
> 
> Let's share some happy Disney thoughts, memories, Disney moments.
> 
> I remember being a kid in the 70s and seeing the Electrical Light Parade -- the music gives me goosebumps to this day.
> 
> I remember our first trip to the Magic Kingdom when that's all there was.  I think it was the first summer Disney World was open.  We were little.  We were on the big ferry boat, leaving for the parking area just as the fireworks were going off in the distance.  I was holding my souvenir, which was a stuffed animal Robin Hood (the fox) -- I was sooooo sad because I never wanted to leave Disney World!  It was the beginning of my love affair with all things Disney!
> 
> On our last trip, we were chosen to be the opening family at the Magic Kingdom!  THAT was truly wonderful and special.  We had a private photo shoot with a bunch of characters in the upper level of the train station.  When Mickey, in  his tuxedo, took each of my boys by the hand and led them out to the balcony, I almost got weepy!  It was the neatest thing EVER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to read some of your Disney memories!  It will be -- what should we call it?  Mickey Waffles for the soul?



Mickey Waffles for the Soul. Fabulous title.... and idea. 

 


My favorite two moments from Disney are also a 'first and last' 

One is from my very first trip with my DH, and the other is just this last trip with my sister and husband. 

On our honeymoon, my DH and I walked into the MK. This was his first time being there ever, and my first time back in several years. We were running later than I would have liked, and missed RD. We were just walking down Main Street soaking everything in, and out of nowhere the trolly show started. We stopped and watched and my DH was utterly amazed at that fact that it just 'popped up' out of nowhere. He said 'I love it here' and we had only been there for maybe 5 minutes.  I know it seems so silly, but I truly think that the first 5 minutes of being at the Magic Kingdom has shaped our love/obsession/passion for Disney. From that moment on, our trip was sprinkled with pixie dust - from special desserts, and champagne to a surprise table at Cystal Palace overlooking the caste with NO ADR. (You all know how impossible this is!) 

It was just a magical amazing trip. 


And the past trip, we were using out DVC points for the very first time and we received our very first WELCOME HOME at none other than the Wilderness Lodge.  I was so excited because my younger sister came with myself and my husband, and when we walked into the Lodge and she saw that grand lobby, her mouth DROPPED open and she was speechless for several minutes. It was the BEST feeling I ever had to be able to 'give her' that opportunity and made owning a piece of the magic such a special moment for myself and my husband. We don't have a lot of money, and the decision to buy into DVC was a hard one for us. But, having those magical moments throughout our vacation really made it clear to us that we made the best decision for ourselves.


----------



## rusafee1183

bagsmom said:


> On our last trip, we were chosen to be the opening family at the Magic Kingdom!  THAT was truly wonderful and special.  We had a private photo shoot with a bunch of characters in the upper level of the train station.  When Mickey, in  his tuxedo, took each of my boys by the hand and led them out to the balcony, I almost got weepy!  It was the neatest thing EVER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to read some of your Disney memories!  It will be -- what should we call it?  Mickey Waffles for the soul?



Also - I need to see these pictures!! 

We were chosen as family of the day at DHS, and it was a very cool experience - but not nearly as 'magical' as I always think that MK would be!  

And you were ALMOST weepy?!?! I would have been bawling like a baby! 

Speaking of which, I know that the link wasn't working for a while.... but did anyone see the "Boston Marathon, Sandy Hook and Disney's 3:00 Parade" article? 

Here's the cached version, because the site is still down but this made me so teary and happy that Disney is one of those places that tries so hard to make people's dreams come true. Or at least take away some of the bad things in life for a little while. 


http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...athon-newtown-and-disneys-300-parade/&strip=1


----------



## crabbie1

Well as this is our first trip as dvc members at our home resort im very sad to be leaving our studio tomorrow. When we booked we wanted to try another resort but I really want to stay here. We move to BLT for 2 nights in a studio and then move to a one bedroom as we could not get a one bed for the 6 nights. Wish we could stay here though. It is a breathtaking relaxing resort and we will be booking 11 months out for next april. All 14 nights here. Thankyou for all ur splendid pictures and information. X


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy
> You figured me out sooner than most


Might be the Braves shirt. . .


----------



## tea pot

_

Today at the magic Kingdom the flags were at half mast.


*Eliza* your post is just what I/we all need Hope  

Thanks for the Mr Rodgers quote *Rusafee* 
_
I love the quote from Mr Rogers that everyone has been posting lately.

When I was a boy and I would see scary things in the news, 
my mother would say to me, Look for the helpers. You will always find people who are helping. 
To this day, especially in times of disaster, I remember my mothers words and I am always comforted by realizing that there are still so many helpers  so many caring people in this world._


*bagsmom* I just love Peter Pan
 in fact this morning when we got into the car I said to DH AKA the Big Guy
take I 4 to Exit 62 and straight on till morning

My Happy thought is 
VWL Groupies and the blessing and support 
you all have been to me 
 not to mention the Fun of sharing our Love of the Lodge and Disney.

God Bless Groupies 
Stay Well and Safe


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyFreaks said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question. We made our reservations two weeks ago and have never received an email confirmation from MS. Our details are listed on the website but that's all we have. We did ask for confirmations but nothing arrived. And I did remember to check the spam box. I feel comfortable arriving at check in with a printed out confirmation. Should I call MS and ask again? We are doing a split stay and did get confirmations on that resort stay but none for VWL


I wouldn't be worried, either.  I always write down the reservation number, too, and if you don't have an email to print, there should be a way to print the MS reservation page instead.  You'll be fine.



			
				eliza/Alice said:
			
		

> the next meet will have to be at sleepydogs and luvs wedding in July!! It sounds so awesome Muush and I have decided to try our version of the "wedding Crashers".


As we said, just sneak up to the fifth floor balcony off the lobby and look down.  No problems!  We'll have plenty of food and drink.  

And welcome to all the new Groupies!  This is quite the friendly bunch full of answers and stories for any question or request.  Speaking of *bagsmom* has asked for memorable moments, and I have so many which stand out over the years.  Perhaps the most precious one happened on one of my early trips to WDW with *luv*.  She always wants to catch Wishes on Main Street, and I'm an "it's not necessary" man.  Was.  First time we were staring up at the Castle, watching the fireworks, arm-in-arm, and she begins to gently cry.  It was real for us then. . .a magical fulfillment of dreams we both had that we finally knew with certainty would happen.  It was an amazing moment lost on those around us, as if we noticed they were there.


----------



## twokats

Teapot,
Add my prayer to the rest.  It is hard to wrap our mind around anyone that would do that sort of thing to other people.


----------



## eliza61

bagsmom said:


> As a tonic for all the sad stuff, let's do a "Peter Pan!"
> 
> Think of a wonderful thought.... any happy little thought.
> 
> Let's share some happy Disney thoughts, memories, Disney moments.
> 
> I remember being a kid in the 70s and seeing the Electrical Light Parade -- the music gives me goosebumps to this day.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to read some of your Disney memories!  It will be -- what should we call it?  Mickey Waffles for the soul?



LOL.  One of my favorite memories is directly tied to the lodge.

I actually never picked to stay at the lodge.  I think it was 06 or 07 and I had been planning a mini reunion for my family.  Well although my siblings love wdw, my sister and my brother can't commit to a trip to the walmart let alone a vacation.  they are truly "last minute folks".  Long story, short about a 3 weeks before vacation day, my siblings are backing out left and right and I'm left holding the bag on a reservation for a 3 bedroom grand villa on my points.  

I called MS and the wonderful folks there were able to switch things around and get us into a 1 bedroom at WL but because of the headaches I wasn't really counting on a great trip.

The first time dh and I walked through those doors was almost comically.  We literally stopped dead in our tracks, mouths dropped open and said OMG (only I'm from NYC so it came out more like What the $&%)   I'm not exaggerating when I say it took us a full 5 minutes to get from the door to the check in desk, we kept turning around in a circle saying "you gotta be freakin kidding me".  LOL.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
What wonderful sentiments to wrap our arms around as the tragedy in Boston unfolds.  We are Americans, we are a resilient bunch.  As we pray and reach out to help those who have been so directly affected by it all, we also turn our eyes to our enemies and remind them of our motto, Dont Tread On Me!!  We say this all the time, but may God bless the USA, as we deal with our present state.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Catira!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

sleepydog25 said:


> I wouldn't be worried, either.  I always write down the reservation number, too, and if you don't have an email to print, there should be a way to print the MS reservation page instead.  You'll be fine.
> 
> As we said, just sneak up to the fifth floor balcony off the lobby and look down.  No problems!  We'll have plenty of food and drink.
> 
> And welcome to all the new Groupies!  This is quite the friendly bunch full of answers and stories for any question or request.  Speaking of *bagsmom* has asked for memorable moments, and I have so many which stand out over the years.  Perhaps the most precious one happened on one of my early trips to WDW with *luv*.  She always wants to catch Wishes on Main Street, and I'm an "it's not necessary" man.  Was.  First time we were staring up at the Castle, watching the fireworks, arm-in-arm, and she begins to gently cry.  It was real for us then. . .a magical fulfillment of dreams we both had that we finally knew with certainty would happen.  It was an amazing moment lost on those around us, as if we noticed they were there.



Awwwww -- I love all that mooshy stuff!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

eliza61 said:


> LOL.  One of my favorite memories is directly tied to the lodge.
> 
> I actually never picked to stay at the lodge.  I think it was 06 or 07 and I had been planning a mini reunion for my family.  Well although my siblings love wdw, my sister and my brother can't commit to a trip to the walmart let alone a vacation.  they are truly "last minute folks".  Long story, short about a 3 weeks before vacation day, my siblings are backing out left and right and I'm left holding the bag on a reservation for a 3 bedroom grand villa on my points.
> 
> I called MS and the wonderful folks there were able to switch things around and get us into a 1 bedroom at WL but because of the headaches I wasn't really counting on a great trip.
> 
> The first time dh and I walked through those doors was almost comically.  We literally stopped dead in our tracks, mouths dropped open and said OMG (only I'm from NYC so it came out more like What the $&%)   I'm not exaggerating when I say it took us a full 5 minutes to get from the door to the check in desk, we kept turning around in a circle saying "you gotta be freakin kidding me".  LOL.



Love it!  So funny!  My in-laws are very last-minute types and it makes me crazy!!!!!  I relate!  Love the New York version of OMG!    One of my best friends is from NY and she is a HOOT!  When she gets worked up about something, the accent gets really strong and the "sailor language" starts flying!  

I'm loving everyone's stories!


----------



## jimmytammy

Great idea bagsmom!

We have had many magic moments, many forgotten or small, but a few that standout

I think for T and me, after our 1st whirlwind trip, the memories of what we had seen hit when we were scrapbooking the pics, and it really flooded our minds and hearts, to the point of bringing tears.  At some point, it hit, we had to go back, soon!!

So next trip, we had to share with my parents, it was DDs 8th Bday, so we went to CRT for breakfast.  Kristian opened her gifts and began to weep, before it was all over, we all were weeping,  Heck, Im misty eyed recalling that moment.  It didnt end there, my mom told the Fairy Godmother downstairs that it was Ks Bday.  She told my mom to take her to City Hall and get a badge where everyone would recognize her and call her by name and wish her a happy bday.  So we proceed down main st., and my mom stops to talk to the Mayor.  Well she tells him we are looking for city hall and the reason why.  He takes Kristian by the hand and walks her down Main St hollering its Ks Bday, K is 8 today!  All kinds of strangers are hollering Happy Birthday back, all because my mom.

Another moment, we got to be in the 2nd parade ever at AK riding on a float.

And those times we got to be Flag Family with Ranger Stan, those days on the roof led us to be instant friends with Stan, very special.  OK, here comes the mist again


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> LOL.  One of my favorite memories is directly tied to the lodge.
> 
> I actually never picked to stay at the lodge.
> 
> The first time dh and I walked through those doors was almost comically.  We literally stopped dead in our tracks, mouths dropped open and said OMG (only I'm from NYC so it came out more like What the $&%)   I'm not exaggerating when I say it took us a full 5 minutes to get from the door to the check in desk, we kept turning around in a circle saying "you gotta be freakin kidding me".  LOL.



LOVE this *eliza* 

On a side note....we have to do a "room block" for the wedding guests with Disney. Disney wants us to choose 3 hotels where we think guests would like to stay and they will "hold" for us and offer a discount. 

When we first sat down and started the discussion 3 weeks ago with my dh and dd, I blurted out in the first 10 seconds----*we MUST have VWL and WL* on the block list !!!! And it was a unanimous ---"agreed" !


----------



## DisneyFreaks

sleepydog25 said:


> First time we were staring up at the Castle, watching the fireworks, arm-in-arm, and she begins to gently cry.  It was real for us then. . .a magical fulfillment of dreams we both had that we finally knew with certainty would happen.  It was an amazing moment lost on those around us, as if we noticed they were there.



What a wonderfully romantic story. Love it. Thanks for the encouraging words about our confirmation also. I'm a worrier. LoL (drives my family crazy) I copy and pasted the info from the website and will print that out.


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyFreaks said:


> What a wonderfully romantic story. Love it. Thanks for the encouraging words about our confirmation also. I'm a worrier. LoL (drives my family crazy) I copy and pasted the info from the website and will print that out.


We're both romantics, and perhaps that's one reason Disney is such a draw for us.  Disney (and the Lodge) brought us together, and experiencing Wishes like that, knowing we'd finally found _that_ perfect person for each other, is a moment we'll not forget.  Yes, re: confirmations, we make sure we have a number or a sheet or both to offer as proof.  You're not alone!


----------



## Muushka

I'm loving all these stories!  Sleepy, E and JT, wonderful 




bagsmom said:


> Awwwww -- I love all that mooshy stuff!!!!!!!!



You say mooshy, I say Muushy


----------



## jimmytammy

We know how we share _everything_ around here, well T and I me are sitting on the porch, cool wind blowing, at The Kenmore Inn, a bed and breakfast in Fredericksburg, VA.  It was the former home of Betty Washington, good ol George's sister and is directly in front of Martha Washingtons home.  It is wonderful.  Flowers and trees in bloom.
We rode out to Spotsylvania Battlefield(Granny knows what Im talking about) and walked in and amongst the Bloody Angle where hand to hand combat took place for 22 hours, being the single longest combative spot during the Civil War.  
We will be here 2 nights then visiting a cousin who lives adjacent to Chancellorsville and The Wilderness battlefields.  He retired from the Park Service here and has been asking us to visit for several years, so here we are.  Staying with them 2 nights, he is going to take me to some little known, or less seen sites plus show me entrenchments in his woods.  For a civil war buff, this is good stuff


----------



## DiznyDi

JT, how exciting for you and Tammy! I know exactly where you are.  DDad and I took the family there years ago.  Enjoy your mini-vacation!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Diane!!


----------



## jimmytammy

We got a twofer

Happy Birthday teapot and DisneyNutzy!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> We got a twofer
> 
> Happy Birthday teapot and DisneyNutzy!!!!



Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## rusafee1183

jimmytammy said:


> We know how we share _everything_ around here, well T and I me are sitting on the porch, cool wind blowing, at The Kenmore Inn, a bed and breakfast in Fredericksburg, VA.  It was the former home of Betty Washington, good ol George's sister and is directly in front of Martha Washingtons home.  It is wonderful.  Flowers and trees in bloom.
> We rode out to Spotsylvania Battlefield(Granny knows what Im talking about) and walked in and amongst the Bloody Angle where hand to hand combat took place for 22 hours, being the single longest combative spot during the Civil War.
> We will be here 2 nights then visiting a cousin who lives adjacent to Chancellorsville and The Wilderness battlefields.  He retired from the Park Service here and has been asking us to visit for several years, so here we are.  Staying with them 2 nights, he is going to take me to some little known, or less seen sites plus show me entrenchments in his woods.  For a civil war buff, this is good stuff



Sounds amazing! Have a great time. My DH and I are always looking for places for a quick weekend trip, this may have to make the list! 



jimmytammy said:


> We got a twofer
> 
> Happy Birthday teapot and DisneyNutzy!!!!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TEAPOT and DISNEYNUTZY!!!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

*A towfer!!!  Alert the media!!!!


Happy Birthday Teapot and DisneyNutzy!

Where shall we dine??????  Two places?????​*


----------



## blossomz

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TEAPOT & DISNEYNUTZY!!

Double trouble and double the fun!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Teapot and Disneynutzy!!!
I hope you get everything you want tomorrow and that it is a magical day for you both!!


Muush I think you are right with two places.  TP can pick one and DN the other. . . .


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday Tea Pot !!!!​


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy !!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!!!*



*Happy Birthday TeaPot!!!*


Yes, two locations will be fine since we can all virtually be in more than one place at a time!!  ENJOY!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We know how we share _everything_ around here, well T and I me are sitting on the porch, cool wind blowing, at The Kenmore Inn, a bed and breakfast in Fredericksburg, VA.  It was the former home of Betty Washington, good ol George's sister and is directly in front of Martha Washingtons home.  It is wonderful.  Flowers and trees in bloom.
> We rode out to Spotsylvania Battlefield(Granny knows what Im talking about) and walked in and amongst the Bloody Angle where hand to hand combat took place for 22 hours, being the single longest combative spot during the Civil War.
> We will be here 2 nights then visiting a cousin who lives adjacent to Chancellorsville and The Wilderness battlefields.  He retired from the Park Service here and has been asking us to visit for several years, so here we are.  Staying with them 2 nights, he is going to take me to some little known, or less seen sites plus show me entrenchments in his woods.  For a civil war buff, this is good stuff



Jimmy...okay, I'm a little jealous, but mostly excited that you are able to take the time for this trip.  Sounds like a wonderful plan, and having a cousin for a guide sounds awesome.  Have a great time!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

JUST POPPING IN TO SAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO TEAPOT & DISNEYNUTZY!!

I WISH YOU BOTH A WONDERFUL DAY!


----------



## jimmytammy

Had a wonderful breakfast at the Kenmore, and going to wander the streets in a while, weave in and out of the ant. shops and others, soak in the history.  This new dumbphone finds me taking pics of things I normally wouldnt, historic homes and such that have been here since the Rev. days.  If any of you would like to stay at the Kenmore, I highly recommend the Betty Washington room.  It overlooks a couple historic homes, king size bed and a little more roomy than some of the other rooms, bath is bigger than most as well.
Just a great place to relax!!

Muushka
great idea about 2 places to dine(cause I love to eat!)


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> *A towfer!!!  Alert the media!!!!
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Teapot and DisneyNutzy!
> 
> Where shall we dine??????  Two places?????​*



Joy is in the World right now, right ? I'm sure she's got ADR's somewhere---we can all crash her birthday meal ?!!!!


----------



## twinmom108

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday teapot and DisneyNutzy!!!!




Wishing you both a wonderful day filled with lots of pixie dust!  Here's some coming your way right now.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies,

It's been a draining week here in MA, and of course, all over the country.  I have never been more proud to be a native of MA. As others have posted, it is really helpful to look for all the good in people than to concentrate on the bad.


----------



## Corinne

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TEAPOT and DISNEYNUTZY!!!!!!*


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> It's been a draining week here in MA, and of course, all over the country. I have never been more proud to be a native of MA. As others have posted, it is really helpful to look for all the good in people than to concentrate on the bad.


Difficult to do at times like this, but you are absolutely correct.


----------



## twokats

Don't know how much y'all hear about what goes on here in Texas, but a little town called West (about 3 hours from me) which I go thru everytime I take Kati down to work in South Texas, had a fertilizer plant which caught on fire and blew up.  It was a massive explosion which was even felt and heard from many many miles away.  It totally devestated this little town.  Luckily it was evening and the plant was closed, but lives were lost and many homes and business were severely damaged.  I think they are rating it close to the force of the Oklahoma City explosion.  I still have not heard everything, but the pictures tell a lot.

If y'all could add a few prayers for this TX city also.  It is amazing how many towns have gone down there to help.  From the Dallas area, Waco and many more.  Thanks for listening!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday tea pot!*
*Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy*


Wishing you both peace, joy, love and happiness on this your special day!

I think the Wishes Dessert Buffet is in order.


----------



## twokats

This is a picture of the explosion in West taken near Arlington, which is a good two hours north of that town.


----------



## sechem32

twokats - that is such an amazing/scary picture!  I heard about it as soon as I turned on the news this morning, and have kept those in the area in my prayers all day!  I tried to see some more about it tonight, but I guess there aren't many details to give yet, so most of the news was about the Boston bombings.  So scary when we have 2 big bad events so close together - although one was intentional, and the last appears (to me, at least) to be a tragic accident.  I'm a chemist, so I know how chemicals can be hazardous to work with, and things can easily go wrong - although I've not seen anything this bad personally.
This weeks seems to be a test to see how we react - and luckily it seems that so many people are stepping up and helping however they can in emergencies. But for now, all someone like me can do is pray for the victims and families and communities!


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> Don't know how much y'all hear about what goes on here in Texas, but a little town called West (about 3 hours from me) which I go thru everytime I take Kati down to work in South Texas, had a fertilizer plant which caught on fire and blew up. It was a massive explosion which was even felt and heard from many many miles away. It totally devestated this little town. Luckily it was evening and the plant was closed, but lives were lost and many homes and business were severely damaged. I think they are rating it close to the force of the Oklahoma City explosion. I still have not heard everything, but the pictures tell a lot.
> 
> If y'all could add a few prayers for this TX city also. It is amazing how many towns have gone down there to help. From the Dallas area, Waco and many more. Thanks for listening!


Hoping for strength to all affected.  Grew up in East Texas so feel your pain.  Though it doesn't make the devastation any less shocking, the picture above isn't actually of the fertilizer plant but of a refinery in another part of Texas about five years ago.  Here's a link to some aerial photos showing the damage done to the plant and surrounding buildings:  http://photos.oregonlive.com/photo-essay/2013/04/aerial_photos_of_damage_by_fer.html


----------



## tea pot

*Thanks Everyone for all the Birthday Wishes*






*New Magical Moment*
Having the Dapper Dan's Sing Happy Birthday to you in Full Harmony !!!
followed by a solo ride down Main St with them singing all the way
including I've got the Joy Joy Joy Joy Down in my Heart 







*Maria*
 Love the Teapot and 
yes you are right we had ADR's at Be our Guest for Dinner
and I tried the grey stuff 
It was delicious.... the dishes were right


----------



## tea pot

*twokats*

That picture is really scary 
My heart and prayers go out to the people of that town.

We were talking to a young man at the MK today about, Boston and Texas.
He had some simple advice... He said we need to "Keep Prayed Up"
I think He's right.


----------



## twokats

tea pot said:


> *twokats*
> 
> That picture is really scary
> My heart and prayers go out to the people of that town.
> 
> We were talking to a young man at the MK today about, Boston and Texas.
> He had some simple advice... He said we need to "Keep Prayed Up"
> I think He's right.



All I can say is Amen to that!!

Even though I won't be able to see that side of town when I go thru West tomorrow (Kati is going down to South Texas for a 2 day seminar she has to help with at the camp) I know we will have a moment of silence between the two of us.

There have been quite a few deaths in relation to this. One of their policemen and quite a bit of their volunteer fire department were there and had seen there was nothing they could do so they were starting evacuation proceeding and then the explosion happened very soon thereafter.  

The stories are sad, and my heart just breaks for them.  Just so much devastation.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> teapot: Maria
> Love the Teapot and
> yes you are right we had ADR's at Be our Guest for Dinner
> and I tried the grey stuff
> It was delicious.... the dishes were right


*Joy*....love that photo of you ! 
So glad you had a nice birthday in a happy place !

*Twokats*.....so sad about the tragedy in Texas ! It's all that is on the news here. Prayers to all !


----------



## eliza61

Happy Belated birthday to my two pals


Teapot and DisneyNutzy​.

I've been teaching my 15 year old niece to drive.  I'm still recovering.






Why is it that teens who have never driven always tell you to "calm down" when you see your life flash before your eyes?


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> Don't know how much y'all hear about what goes on here in Texas, but a little town called West (about 3 hours from me) which I go thru everytime I take Kati down to work in South Texas, had a fertilizer plant which caught on fire and blew up.  It was a massive explosion which was even felt and heard from many many miles away.  It totally devestated this little town.  Luckily it was evening and the plant was closed, but lives were lost and many homes and business were severely damaged.  I think they are rating it close to the force of the Oklahoma City explosion.  I still have not heard everything, but the pictures tell a lot.
> 
> If y'all could add a few prayers for this TX city also.  It is amazing how many towns have gone down there to help.  From the Dallas area, Waco and many more.  Thanks for listening!


A really sad situation.  Agree with teapot, Keep prayed up!  May God grant peace upon West TX and its people as they dig out from this tragedy.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Good luck with the drivers ed, and stay safe


----------



## twinmom108

ITA



tea pot said:


> *twokats*
> 
> That picture is really scary
> My heart and prayers go out to the people of that town.
> 
> We were talking to a young man at the MK today about, Boston and Texas.
> He had some simple advice... He said we need to "Keep Prayed Up"
> I think He's right.


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> I've been teaching my 15 year old niece to drive.  I'm still recovering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that teens who have never driven always tell you to "calm down" when you see your life flash before your eyes?


I give you 100% credit and respect *eliza* ! I could not really teach any of my kids. I would try and hit the imaginary brake on the floor----heart felt like it was pounding out of my chest---sweating.....just not good for my health ! My kids would actually tell you that they asked for dad to teach them. 
In fact, my youngest (19) still does not have her license. She is close. She was just not emotionally ready. Baby of the family syndrome ? But my husband has been teaching her. She will be ready to take the test late May/early June.


----------



## twokats

Eliza,
I had to finish teaching my youngest son how to drive, we waited a long time to get his license until I was sure he could handle himself and he is the most careful driver now.  A lady hit his car in Greenville a few years after he got his license and even now he is careful where he drives.  With his handicap he is not comfortable in unknown areas and big towns, so he only drives to a few places.







I hope the people of Boston sleep easier tonight since the persons responsible for that tragedy have been apprehended and/or killed.  

Thank God for resolution in that situation.


----------



## Corinne

twokats said:


> I hope the people of Boston sleep easier tonight since the persons responsible for that tragedy have been apprehended and/or killed.
> 
> Thank God for resolution in that situation.



*Kathy,*it has been a very long week and yesterday was draining. When they held the press conference in the early evening and they did not have any significant info we weren't sure what to think. Thank goodness they caught him.


----------



## Corinne

We are leaving for WDW 3 weeks from tomorrow, and I feel as though I have barely thought about it in weeks.

I was just looking at the WCC lunch menu and did not see the milk shakes. Have they stopped serving them!!??


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> We are leaving for WDW 3 weeks from tomorrow, and I feel as though I have barely thought about it in weeks.
> 
> I was just looking at the WCC lunch menu and did not see the milk shakes. Have they stopped serving them!!??



Yaay ---3 weeks !!!! We just ate there on March 5---I would swear milkshakes were on the menu Corinne ?!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Don't know how much y'all hear about what goes on here in Texas, but a little town called West (about 3 hours from me) which I go thru everytime I take Kati down to work in South Texas, had a fertilizer plant which caught on fire and blew up.  It was a massive explosion which was even felt and heard from many many miles away.  It totally devestated this little town.  Luckily it was evening and the plant was closed, but lives were lost and many homes and business were severely damaged.  I think they are rating it close to the force of the Oklahoma City explosion.  I still have not heard everything, but the pictures tell a lot.
> 
> If y'all could add a few prayers for this TX city also.  It is amazing how many towns have gone down there to help.  From the Dallas area, Waco and many more.  Thanks for listening!



We have been getting news of the TX explosion all week.  What a tragedy.  They are in our prayers.



tea pot said:


> *Thanks Everyone for all the Birthday Wishes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Magical Moment*
> Having the Dapper Dan's Sing Happy Birthday to you in Full Harmony !!!
> followed by a solo ride down Main St with them singing all the way
> including I've got the Joy Joy Joy Joy Down in my Heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maria*
> Love the Teapot and
> yes you are right we had ADR's at Be our Guest for Dinner
> and I tried the grey stuff
> It was delicious.... the dishes were right



Joy!  What a fantastic birthday celebration that is!  Do tell, how did you manage to get them to serenade you??


----------



## CaoilinnsMom

5 weeks to go, and my daughter and I will be on our first solo Disney World vacation at the Lodge.  I bought my contract a year ago and have waited anxiously for this trip ever since, i wanted it to be warm enough to swim in the pool. . I  visited the lodge 10 years ago, for my brother's wedding and knew it had to be my home resort.  The atmosphere plus the boat shuttle to MK were the deciding factors for me.
I grew up in southern California, visited Disneyland frequently as a child.  I made my first trip to Disney World at 2, the same age I first took my daughter.  I LOVE disney!  She is 4 now, and I am looking forward to many trips in the future.  We have some character dinners and a a reservation for the dessert party.  This will her first time to see the fireworks at the castle, I am beyond excited to share this with her!  I hope she will have the same magical memories as an adult that I do now of my childhood.


----------



## twokats

Corinne said:


> We are leaving for WDW 3 weeks from tomorrow, and I feel as though I have barely thought about it in weeks.
> 
> I was just looking at the WCC lunch menu and did not see the milk shakes. Have they stopped serving them!!??



I am pretty sure I saw them being served last year when we were there in May, but we did not personally get any.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CaoilinnsMom said:


> 5 weeks to go, and my daughter and I will be on our first solo Disney World vacation at the Lodge.  I bought my contract a year ago and have waited anxiously for this trip ever since, i wanted it to be warm enough to swim in the pool. . I  visited the lodge 10 years ago, for my brother's wedding and knew it had to be my home resort.  The atmosphere plus the boat shuttle to MK were the deciding factors for me.
> I grew up in southern California, visited Disneyland frequently as a child.  I made my first trip to Disney World at 2, the same age I first took my daughter.  I LOVE disney!  She is 4 now, and I am looking forward to many trips in the future.  We have some character dinners and a a reservation for the dessert party.  This will her first time to see the fireworks at the castle, I am beyond excited to share this with her!  I hope she will have the same magical memories as an adult that I do now of my childhood.



How fun!!  Have a great trip and a wonderful time at the Lodge!!  



eliza61 said:


> I've been teaching my 15 year old niece to drive.  I'm still recovering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that teens who have never driven always tell you to "calm down" when you see your life flash before your eyes?



I always felt my parents were relatively insane when they would allow me to drive when I was learning.  Those roads were so _narrow_ and I knew nothing!


----------



## sleepydog25

CaoilinnsMom said:


> 5 weeks to go, and my daughter and I will be on our first solo Disney World vacation at the Lodge. I bought my contract a year ago and have waited anxiously for this trip ever since, i wanted it to be warm enough to swim in the pool. . I visited the lodge 10 years ago, for my brother's wedding and knew it had to be my home resort. The atmosphere plus the boat shuttle to MK were the deciding factors for me.
> I grew up in southern California, visited Disneyland frequently as a child. I made my first trip to Disney World at 2, the same age I first took my daughter. I LOVE disney! She is 4 now, and I am looking forward to many trips in the future. We have some character dinners and a a reservation for the dessert party. This will her first time to see the fireworks at the castle, I am beyond excited to share this with her! I hope she will have the same magical memories as an adult that I do now of my childhood.


I'm sure you'll have wonderful memories after this trip, too, and I know you will love the Lodge.  The ambience and theming is beyond reproach, and the boat to MK is a bonus.  Don't forget about doing a Hidden Mickey search (ask for the tip sheet at the front desk), walk along the trail to FW (where you can see horses), watch the EWP from the beach, take in s'mores and movie night also on the beach, and many other delights.  Welcome home!  And welcome to our Groupies!


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Joy!  What a fantastic birthday celebration that is!  Do tell, how did you manage to get them to serenade you??



Yes, fill us in *Joy* what a fabulous photo!!! 

Thanks for the responses about my milkshake inquiry *Maria *and *twokats*


----------



## DisneyDiana

Stopping by to say, hello!  Our VWL contract just passed ROFR on Monday. With the tragedy that day, I couldn't celebrate. I am very excited now, though! It is such a beautiful resort! We are very, very happy.


----------



## Corinne

DisneyDiana said:


> Stopping by to say, hello!  Our VWL contract just passed ROFR on Monday. With the tragedy that day, I couldn't celebrate. I am very excited now, though! It is such a beautiful resort! We are very, very happy.



  Congrats and welcome to the Groupies *DisneyDiana* this is the best group of people here!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*CaoilinnsMom*....congrats on your purchase of VWL last year ! Sounds like a truly magical trip you have planned with your daughter ! 



DisneyDiana said:


> Stopping by to say, hello!  Our VWL contract just passed ROFR on Monday. With the tragedy that day, I couldn't celebrate. I am very excited now, though! It is such a beautiful resort! We are very, very happy.



Congrats *DisneyDiana* !


----------



## wildernessDad

I hope that all of my fellow groupies are doing well.  My thoughts are with those affected by the marathon bombers.  Great job by law enforcement to quickly handle the situation.

20 days until Kidani.  It should be fun.

Hugs to all.

-wD


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyDiana said:


> Stopping by to say, hello! Our VWL contract just passed ROFR on Monday. With the tragedy that day, I couldn't celebrate. I am very excited now, though! It is such a beautiful resort! We are very, very happy.


Congrats and welcome home!  Grab a beverage, pull up a rocker, and sit a spell.  VWL is a wonderful "second" home.


----------



## DisneyDiana

Thank you to everyone for the warm welcome! I am already planning our first trip "home" next June. A beverage and a rocking chair sound like heaven...Don't mind if I do.


----------



## rusafee1183

DisneyDiana said:


> Thank you to everyone for the warm welcome! I am already planning our first trip "home" next June. A beverage and a rocking chair sound like heaven...Don't mind if I do.



WELCOME HOME!!!! How exciting! Tell us about your trip planning! 

We are looking at an add on at VWL, and thought that we would wait until next year, but I actually think I am calling my DVC rep tomorrow to have them add us to the wait list!  We are thrilled! 

I have no patience, but so what - might as well live while you can 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Muushka

DisneyDiana said:


> Thank you to everyone for the warm welcome! I am already planning our first trip "home" next June. A beverage and a rocking chair sound like heaven...Don't mind if I do.



*Yay!  Another Groupie to join us on the porch .

Grab yourself our Moosie siggy.  See how handsome he is?  And he would look great on you!*


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone 

Just popping in to say hello as I haven't posted on this wonderful thread for a while!

I am counting down the days until we check in at the Lodge. I've just got back from DL and spent some time checking out the Grand Californian and all it did was make me want to go back to the Lodge even more!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend 

Lx


----------



## Linda67

rusafee1183 said:


> We are looking at an add on at VWL, and thought that we would wait until next year, but I actually think I am calling my DVC rep tomorrow to have them add us to the wait list!  We are thrilled!
> 
> I have no patience, but so what - might as well live while you can
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I have no patience either ........ I say go for it!


----------



## Kathymford

rusafee1183 said:


> WELCOME HOME!!!! How exciting! Tell us about your trip planning!
> 
> We are looking at an add on at VWL, and thought that we would wait until next year, but I actually think I am calling my DVC rep tomorrow to have them add us to the wait list!  We are thrilled!
> 
> I have no patience, but so what - might as well live while you can
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



If you get on the wait lost now please report back how long it takes to fill it. I had planned to EVENTUALLY add on more, but with the wait list I'm wondering if I should just do it now. Lol!


----------



## DisneyDiana

Muushka said:


> *Yay!  Another Groupie to join us on the porch .
> 
> Grab yourself our Moosie siggy.  See how handsome he is?  And he would look great on you!*



Moosie is adorable. I think I'm I'm gonna like it here! You are all so nice!!


----------



## DiznyDi

DisneyDiana said:


> Stopping by to say, hello!  Our VWL contract just passed ROFR on Monday. With the tragedy that day, I couldn't celebrate. I am very excited now, though! It is such a beautiful resort! We are very, very happy.



 Congratulations on your VWL contract! Lots of friendly, knowledgeable folks here.  Questions? Ask away!  In the meantime, pull up a rocker and sit a while, let your thoughts drift to the Lodge and let the serenity fill your soul.


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> WELCOME HOME!!!! How exciting! Tell us about your trip planning!
> 
> We are looking at an add on at VWL, and thought that we would wait until next year, but I actually think I am calling my DVC rep tomorrow to have them add us to the wait list!  We are thrilled!
> 
> I have no patience, but so what - might as well live while you can
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Just to let you and *Kathym* know, *luv* and I are on the waitlist and have been for over six weeks with very little movement.  Apparently, direct contracts for VWL are not easy to come by and moreso if you want a particular UY (which we do just to make it easier to consolidate our points).  VWL resales are a little easier to come by, but the ones we saw were far more points than we want, so we opted to go with Disney instead.  We're hoping DVC will ROFR a huge VWL contract and split the points up to take care of the list!   (not holding our collective breath) 

*DisneyDiana*:  The moose siggie looks good on you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry folks, out of internet reach for 2.5 days, but had lots o fun!  Will share when I have some time this week, but wanted to give a
BIG WELCOME to our new groupies, CaoilinnsMom and DisneyDiana!!!!


----------



## rusafee1183

Kathymford said:


> If you get on the wait lost now please report back how long it takes to fill it. I had planned to EVENTUALLY add on more, but with the wait list I'm wondering if I should just do it now. Lol!



I definitely will! 



DisneyDiana said:


> Moosie is adorable. I think I'm I'm gonna like it here! You are all so nice!!



I agree! This is the nicest most welcoming group of people on the Dis, hands down! 



sleepydog25 said:


> Just to let you and *Kathym* know, *luv* and I are on the waitlist and have been for over six weeks with very little movement.  Apparently, direct contracts for VWL are not easy to come by and moreso if you want a particular UY (which we do just to make it easier to consolidate our points).  VWL resales are a little easier to come by, but the ones we saw were far more points than we want, so we opted to go with Disney instead.  We're hoping DVC will ROFR a huge VWL contract and split the points up to take care of the list!   (not holding our collective breath)
> 
> *DisneyDiana*:  The moose siggie looks good on you!



That's where we were at Sleepy, you all know I was stalking the resales for a bit, and I just got the feeling that for the amount of points we were comfortable with (50 - 100 at the MOST) it would take a looooong time to find the right one. And I know I have told everyone, I am impatient and impulsive.  I'm jumping! 

And I am OK with waiting a bit once we are on the waitlist, I talked to Mark and he told me that ther are about 50 people in front of me in line, but getting on the WL at the very least locks in the rates now. I don't need another 30% markup sneaking up on me before I make a decision 

Make sure to let us know when yours finally comes through and it will be endless shakes at Whispering Canyon on me for everyone!!!  



jimmytammy said:


> Sorry folks, out of internet reach for 2.5 days, but had lots o fun!  Will share when I have some time this week, but wanted to give a
> BIG WELCOME to our new groupies, CaoilinnsMom and DisneyDiana!!!!



I can't wait to hear all about it JT!  I looked up the Inn after you told us about it last week, it looks beautiful!


----------



## Muushka

DisneyDiana said:


> Moosie is adorable. I think I'm I'm gonna like it here! You are all so nice!!



Wow!  He does look very handsome on you!

Here's a little VWL Groupie trivia.  
For some of you wonderful new Groupies, that Moosie was the First DVC resort siggy ever created!  For us!

And do I see another new Groupie??  Welcome to *CaoilinnsMom*!  Grab yourself a Moosie!  And a rocking chair!!


----------



## rusafee1183

Muushka said:


> Here's a little VWL Groupie trivia.
> For some of you wonderful new Groupies, that Moosie was the First DVC resort siggy ever created!  For us!



That's awesome!  I didn't know that! How long ago was that? I feel like I have seen those little guys forever! This thread must go back a while!


----------



## CaoilinnsMom

jimmytammy said:


> Sorry folks, out of internet reach for 2.5 days, but had lots o fun!  Will share when I have some time this week, but wanted to give a
> BIG WELCOME to our new groupies, CaoilinnsMom and DisneyDiana!!!!



Thank you!  Can't wait to be there for the first time!


----------



## jimmytammy

Please PM (if you would like) to add your vacation dates to WDW on the 1st page, bear in mind, it can be anywhere at WDW/Orlando area, or if you are cruising, and doesnt have to be Disney only.

Also, if you wish, PM twokats if you would like her to add you to the birthday/anniversary list on 1st page.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Please PM (if you would like) to add your vacation dates to WDW on the 1st page, bear in mind, it can be anywhere at WDW/Orlando area, or if you are cruising, and doesnt have to be Disney only.
> 
> Also, if you wish, PM twokats if you would like her to add you to the birthday/anniversary list on 1st page.


*JT* failed to add that all new Groupies must host a dinner at *Artist Point in the next calendar year, plus there's the whole issue of the $250 initiation **fee.  Them's the rules, sorry.  



  *Mickey Waffles from Roaring Fork a suitable substitute. 
**Please make check payable to Sleepydog25, Inc.  Thank you.


----------



## princesskat

Keep my mom in y'all prayers... she fell & broke her right leg last night.


----------



## eliza61

princesskat said:


> Keep my mom in y'all prayers& she felt & broke her right leg last night.



Ouch!!  you got it.  I feel off a tramboline in college during my sophmore year and had a hairline fracture of the tibia.  no fun!!


----------



## eliza61

Hey guys anyone familar with Florida resident discounts.

The reason I asked is that I was just chatting on the budget board and the general consensus was that if my sibling lives in florida he can buy my park tickets for my kids and "gift" them to me.

Personally I thought that was if not illegal a bit like stretching the rules.

Some one pointed out that their mom lives in florida and reserves rooms for them, why should she pay the higher price?   

So now I'm confused.  If my brother lives in florida can he get rooms and tickets for us and "gift" them to us?


----------



## DisneyDiana

sleepydog25 said:


> *JT* failed to add that all new Groupies must host a dinner at *Artist Point in the next calendar year, plus there's the whole issue of the $250 initiation **fee.  Them's the rules, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mickey Waffles from Roaring Fork a suitable substitute.
> **Please make check payable to Sleepydog25, Inc.  Thank you.



Sorry, I already paid the fee to luvvwl. .  (Been reading through the thread quite a bit, congrats btw.)


----------



## DisneyFreaks

princesskat said:


> Keep my mom in y'all prayers& she fell & broke her right leg last night.



So sorry princesskat. Good thoughts her way for a speedy recovery. She's in my prayers.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> *JT* failed to add that all new Groupies must host a dinner at *Artist Point in the next calendar year, plus there's the whole issue of the $250 initiation **fee.  Them's the rules, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mickey Waffles from Roaring Fork a suitable substitute.
> **Please make check payable to Sleepydog25, Inc.  Thank you.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Hey guys anyone familar with Florida resident discounts.
> 
> The reason I asked is that I was just chatting on the budget board and the general consensus was that if my sibling lives in florida he can buy my park tickets for my kids and "gift" them to me.
> 
> Personally I thought that was if not illegal a bit like stretching the rules.
> 
> Some one pointed out that their mom lives in florida and reserves rooms for them, why should she pay the higher price?
> 
> So now I'm confused.  If my brother lives in florida can he get rooms and tickets for us and "gift" them to us?



I am pretty sure they ask for drivers license when picking up tickets that are for residents, so no on the tickets.  
I am pretty sure no for the room.  Sorry E 



princesskat said:


> Keep my mom in y'all prayers… she fell & broke her right leg last night.



Poor Mom.  I hope she has a speedy recovery.



sleepydog25 said:


> *JT* failed to add that all new Groupies must host a dinner at *Artist Point in the next calendar year, plus there's the whole issue of the $250 initiation **fee.  Them's the rules, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mickey Waffles from Roaring Fork a suitable substitute.
> **Please make check payable to Sleepydog25, Inc.  Thank you.



Oh Sleepy.  I wish I had thought of that!

Well college moms, I had a taste of your role today.  I went to Richmond with a friend whose daughter is going to pharmacy school at VCU next year.  We were apartment hunting.  Not for the faint of heart!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Prayers for your mom Kati !!!



> eliza says :The reason I asked is that I was just chatting on the budget board and the general consensus was that if my sibling lives in florida he can buy my park tickets for my kids and "gift" them to me.


Hi *eliza*....my daughter is a FL resident. I WISH she could do this. But they are strict. Muushka is right, showing a driver's license is correct. Sorry....it would be so nice if they could.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Warm birthday wishes to DiznyDi !!! Enjoy your day Diane !​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

princesskat said:


> Keep my mom in y'all prayers... she fell & broke her right leg last night.



I'll definitely keep Kathy in my prayers.  Hoping she isn't in too much pain.


----------



## bagsmom

Happy Birthday Di!

Princess Kat -- Ouch!  Your poor Mom!  I hope she has a very speedy recovery


----------



## bagsmom

45 days to go!


----------



## sleepydog25

68 days until we arrive "home," and 72 days until the Big Event.  Do not tell *luv* , but I might be in the early stages of being excited. . .just a little tickle in my toes. . .

Re: initiation dues and dinner at AP 


			
				DisneyDiana said:
			
		

> Sorry, I already paid the fee to luvvwl. . (Been reading through the thread quite a bit, congrats btw.)


Thanks, but she didn't tell me you had paid.  Hmmmmm. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> *JT* failed to add that all new Groupies must host a dinner at *Artist Point in the next calendar year, plus there's the whole issue of the $250 initiation **fee.  Them's the rules, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mickey Waffles from Roaring Fork a suitable substitute.
> **Please make check payable to Sleepydog25, Inc.  Thank you.



I keep forgetting to mention this, thanks for the reminder sleepy


----------



## jimmytammy

princesskat said:


> Keep my mom in y'all prayers... she fell & broke her right leg last night.



We will be honored to pray on her behalf


----------



## eliza61

*It's Di's Birthday!!*​


----------



## Corinne

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNY DI!!!!!!*

Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## wfc4life

Happy Birthday DiznyDi! May it surpass all your expectations.


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!*

*Lunch anyone??  Where is Maria with our cake???*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday DiznyDi! *


----------



## rusafee1183

Happy Tuesday Groupies. I have a day off tomorrow that I am SO looking forward to. I really need to get all my clothes washed and start to pack for Alaska! 2 1/2 weeks until I leave/......turn 30 

I was officially added to the waitlist for an add on at VWL today!  My guide was out of the office the past 2 days, and I am kicking myself that I just didn't do it when I talked to him on Friday. I waited to talk to my husband.  Stupid. 

But, we'll see what happens! And how long this will take.... 

At this point, is there anything else I need to be doing? All I did was say _*YES! Add me! Add me! Add me!  *_

And now I just wait until it comes through? 

*Happy Birthday DizneyDi! *


----------



## DisneyFreaks

HAVE AN AWESOME BIRTHDAY DIZNEYDI!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> I keep forgetting to mention this, thanks for the reminder sleepy


You be costing us money, bucko!  Aargh!


----------



## princesskat

Happy Birthday DiznyDi!! From mom & me


----------



## bagsmom

_


rusafee1183 said:



			Happy Tuesday Groupies. I have a day off tomorrow that I am SO looking forward to. I really need to get all my clothes washed and start to pack for Alaska! 2 1/2 weeks until I leave/......turn 30 

I was officially added to the waitlist for an add on at VWL today!  My guide was out of the office the past 2 days, and I am kicking myself that I just didn't do it when I talked to him on Friday. I waited to talk to my husband.  Stupid. 

But, we'll see what happens! And how long this will take.... 

At this point, is there anything else I need to be doing? All I did was say *YES! Add me! Add me! Add me!  *

And now I just wait until it comes through? 

Click to expand...

_


rusafee1183 said:


> You have lots to jump up and down about!


----------



## rusafee1183

bagsmom said:


> You have lots to jump up and down about!



You're right! When I find myself getting down about something, I remind myself how very lucky and blessed I am :yes:

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> You be costing us money, bucko!  Aargh!


I'm sorry, I will try to do better


----------



## blossomz

Magical Wishes for your Magical Day Di!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

MiaSRN62 said:


> Warm birthday wishes to DiznyDi !!! Enjoy your day Diane !​


My day has been wonderful, Thank you for your wishes!



bagsmom said:


> Happy Birthday Di!


Thank you!



jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!!


Thanks, JT!



eliza61 said:


> *It's Di's Birthday!!*​


 Why, yes it is! Thanks!



Corinne said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNY DI!!!!!!*
> 
> Hope you have a great day!!


Even better than ever!  DDad was home with me all day!



wfc4life said:


> Happy Birthday DiznyDi! May it surpass all your expectations.


My husband's home, we took a nice long walk, and I had a snooze in the sun.  He cooked dinner.....and cleaned up.  



Muushka said:


> *Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!*
> 
> *Lunch anyone??  Where is Maria with our cake???*


Ah gee, Muush, thanks!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday DiznyDi! *


Thanks, Kathy!



rusafee1183 said:


> *Happy Birthday DizneyDi! *


Wow, more wishes!  Thanks you so much!



DisneyFreaks said:


> HAVE AN AWESOME BIRTHDAY DIZNEYDI!!


Awesome, indeed! It's been great!



princesskat said:


> Happy Birthday DiznyDi!! From mom & me


Thanks, Kati.  I hope your mom is feeling better. I know you're a big help for her.



blossomz said:


> Magical Wishes for your Magical Day Di!!!


Thanks, Blossom. 
Beautiful weather, loving husband and flowers from my kids.  I am blessed immeasurably with friends and family.  Life is good!

Thanks, Groupies for your many birthday wishes. Some of you I've met, some of you I haven't, but I count each and every one of you as my friend. Groupies are the best!


----------



## bagsmom

Zippity Doo Dah, Zippity-ay!

We go to the lodge in 44 days!

So excited to go there for the first time!  Youngest is going off for his first overnight field trip!  I know the time will fly by, though.  He will have a great time and will be back Friday afternoon.

After that, things are really going to get rolling with the end of the school year.

Before we know it, it will be Disney Time!!!!!!


----------



## nelsonkg

woohoo almost there first stay at VWL BEYOND EXCITED. Going to request a lake side room. Whatcarecthe MUST dos?


----------



## bagsmom

nelsonkg said:


> woohoo almost there first stay at VWL BEYOND EXCITED. Going to request a lake side room. Whatcarecthe MUST dos?



27 days!  I am so jealous!  You are going to have such gorgeous weather and I'll bet very low crowds!  Yay!

We are going for the first time too, but in 44 days.  I will be eager to hear what everyone on here advises, since I'm a newbie, too.

Do you have everything packed?  Do you have your dining reservations all made?  The only info I can personally give about WL is that we ate at Whispering Canyon on our last Disney trip.  We loved it.  It was loud and rowdy -- fun and funny!!!!!  And the food was very yummy!!!!

Have a great time and post some pictures!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

So, how does one post pictures on here anyway?  We have a mac, so my pix are in IPhoto.

Anyone have some directions for the technologically-challenged?


----------



## rusafee1183

bagsmom said:


> Zippity Doo Dah, Zippity-ay!
> 
> We go to the lodge in 44 days!
> 
> So excited to go there for the first time!  Youngest is going off for his first overnight field trip!  I know the time will fly by, though.  He will have a great time and will be back Friday afternoon.
> 
> After that, things are really going to get rolling with the end of the school year.
> 
> Before we know it, it will be Disney Time!!!!!!




WoooHoooo!!!! It's coming up! 

    



nelsonkg said:


> woohoo almost there first stay at VWL BEYOND EXCITED. Going to request a lake side room. Whatcarecthe MUST dos?



I have only been to the Lodge for 1 night on my last trip, and one night for dinner at Artists Point years ago, but my one tip is just take some time to enjoy the atmosphere. Either roast marshmallows on the beach, take a walk over to FW, sit with a cocktail and watch the water, cozy up next to the fireplace and look at all the incredible details. 

It's just so magical in there, and has SO much to take in 




bagsmom said:


> So, how does one post pictures on here anyway?  We have a mac, so my pix are in IPhoto.
> 
> Anyone have some directions for the technologically-challenged?



I think posting pics on here is easy enough once you get the hang of it, but I still think it's annoying.  I opened a photobucket account and uploaded all my pictures there first, and then you can adjust them to the size you want (I think that the 'default' size is HUUUUUGE  so you'll definitely want to choose "small" or "medium" to post here) copy the links from there and just paste them into your posts. I don't know of an easier way. 

There's a specific link you want to choose, I *think* it's the one that says *IMG Code*

If you need any other help, let me know! Once you open the account, I can help walk you through it!


----------



## Kathymford

bagsmom said:


> So, how does one post pictures on here anyway?  We have a mac, so my pix are in IPhoto.
> 
> Anyone have some directions for the technologically-challenged?



I think most people here use Photobucket, but I use Flikr. Mostly because I use Lightroom for my photos and it uploads directly to Flickr! Also, my work blocks photobucket, but not Flickr. *weird*


----------



## MrsH42608

We leave VERY early TOMORROW MORNING for our 1st trip to VWL!!!  HOORAY!!!  I'm SO excited!!!  Thanks for everyone's help with my planning!  I'll report back when we return....hopefully with some news that DH agreed to add on some points there


----------



## Kathymford

So I have a question for the DVC groupies. I have my trip booked for Dec, and have had it since my 11 month window. This is the first time I've booked that far out. We bought the discounted DVC PAP so we are trying to squeeze in 3 trips. So we were thinking Dec, May, Nov or something like that. I just realized that the 11-month window for May really isn't that far away. I have a couple of questions:

1. Do you ever get used to planning vacations that far in advance? It's very odd to me, and keeping DBF interested in thinking about it is next to IMPOSSIBLE.

2. To squeeze in 3 trips in 12 months, we won't have enough points to stay all 3 trips at the lodge, so do I still have to book at 11 months? Especially for May? I thought that was lower crowds, but now looking, it's kind of high on the points chart...and what are thoughts for early November? I assume the Epcot resorts get booked fast, but is it pretty quiet elsewhere?


----------



## bagsmom

MrsH42608 said:


> We leave VERY early TOMORROW MORNING for our 1st trip to VWL!!!  HOORAY!!!  I'm SO excited!!!  Thanks for everyone's help with my planning!  I'll report back when we return....hopefully with some news that DH agreed to add on some points there



OHMYGOSH!  Are you just beyond thrilled?  Have a wonderful, magical time!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> So I have a question for the DVC groupies. I have my trip booked for Dec, and have had it since my 11 month window. This is the first time I've booked that far out. We bought the discounted DVC PAP so we are trying to squeeze in 3 trips. So we were thinking Dec, May, Nov or something like that. I just realized that the 11-month window for May really isn't that far away. I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Do you ever get used to planning vacations that far in advance? It's very odd to me, and keeping DBF interested in thinking about it is next to IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> 2. To squeeze in 3 trips in 12 months, we won't have enough points to stay all 3 trips at the lodge, so do I still have to book at 11 months? Especially for May? I thought that was lower crowds, but now looking, it's kind of high on the points chart...and what are thoughts for early November? I assume the Epcot resorts get booked fast, but is it pretty quiet elsewhere?



It does get a little easier to plan but it's still a bit foreign to me.  I just check with DH about approx times he wants to go and then we don't really talk about that trip until it's a little closer and then I let him know what is planned!   

May is an easier time to book.  Actually the lower point cost times are often the most difficult.  And since you can only book your home resort at 11-7 months out you'll have to wait until 7 months if you are looking to book at a different location.   Early Nov is nice but is busy.  Jersey week will fall in there and that contributes to what I call the DVC perfect storm.  Jersey Week, F&W, possibly some Halloween visitors around, the start of the Christmas decor and parties and also Veterans Day.  And I think they may have thrown in a half marathon just to top it all off?  It's not awful in the parks but usually means less options for room availability.  You would have more options for rooms at 7 months for May than early November.


----------



## MrsH42608

bagsmom said:


> OHMYGOSH!  Are you just beyond thrilled?  Have a wonderful, magical time!



BEYOND THRILLED?? YES!!  However, DH & I are going alone for our Anniversary so I'm starting to miss my little guys already- mixed emotions!  I _AM_ however very excited to be able to take it all in and relax/enjoy without having to chase 2 two-year olds around. 


EEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Kathymford

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It does get a little easier to plan but it's still a bit foreign to me.  I just check with DH about approx times he wants to go and then we don't really talk about that trip until it's a little closer and then I let him know what is planned!



I assume this is what I will have to do also! As it is, I picked May and Nov on my own by trying to space out the time between trips. We are coming from the west coast, so we need time to save up for those flights. Ha.

May is an easier time to book.  Actually the lower point cost times are often the most difficult.  And since you can only book your home resort at 11-7 months out you'll have to wait until 7 months if you are looking to book at a different location.   Early Nov is nice but is busy.  Jersey week will fall in there and that contributes to what I call the DVC perfect storm.  Jersey Week, F&W, possibly some Halloween visitors around, the start of the Christmas decor and parties and also Veterans Day.  And I think they may have thrown in a half marathon just to top it all off?  It's not awful in the parks but usually means less options for room availability.  You would have more options for rooms at 7 months for May than early November.[/QUOTE]

I figured for Nov, and all of those things you mentioned is why I picked that time. Lol. Well, I have some time to change my mind about that... HAHAHA

Thank you so much for your input!


----------



## Linda67

Kathymford said:


> So I have a question for the DVC groupies. I have my trip booked for Dec, and have had it since my 11 month window. This is the first time I've booked that far out. We bought the discounted DVC PAP so we are trying to squeeze in 3 trips. So we were thinking Dec, May, Nov or something like that. I just realized that the 11-month window for May really isn't that far away. I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Do you ever get used to planning vacations that far in advance? It's very odd to me, and keeping DBF interested in thinking about it is next to IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> 2. To squeeze in 3 trips in 12 months, we won't have enough points to stay all 3 trips at the lodge, so do I still have to book at 11 months? Especially for May? I thought that was lower crowds, but now looking, it's kind of high on the points chart...and what are thoughts for early November? I assume the Epcot resorts get booked fast, but is it pretty quiet elsewhere?



We are travelling at pretty much the same times!
We booked the lodge at 11 months out for our December trip and just like you we are heading back in May next year and have pre-purchased the discounted APs
I don't think we are going to use points for the May trip though, we will probably just pay out of pocket for a moderate 
I'm really used to booking trips so far out. I always have done
We can book airfare from the UK, 11 months out so the two elements work well together 
Hoping we can squeeze in another trip in 2014 to really maximise those passes


----------



## Kathymford

Linda67 said:


> We are travelling at pretty much the same times!
> We booked the lodge at 11 months out for our December trip and just like you we are heading back in May next year and have pre-purchased the discounted APs
> I don't think we are going to use points for the May trip though, we will probably just pay out of pocket for a moderate
> I'm really used to booking trips so far out. I always have done
> We can book airfare from the UK, 11 months out so the two elements work well together
> Hoping we can squeeze in another trip in 2014 to really maximise those passes



Yay! I guess the spacing out of months makes sense then. Ha. Coming from the UK I would think you have to plan that far in advance! Ha. Before we bought DVC, we had never even taken a week's vacation before, so I guess I will get used to booking this way eventually. Goodness knows I've gotten use to week-long vacations!

I have enough points to cover 3 trips, but will either have no points to use in 2015 (without going into a borrowing cycle forever), or cut each trip down to 6 nights.  haha


----------



## Linda67

Kathymford said:


> Yay! I guess the spacing out of months makes sense then. Ha. Coming from the UK I would think you have to plan that far in advance! Ha. Before we bought DVC, we had never even taken a week's vacation before, so I guess I will get used to booking this way eventually. Goodness knows I've gotten use to week-long vacations!
> 
> I have enough points to cover 3 trips, but will either have no points to use in 2015 (without going into a borrowing cycle forever), or cut each trip down to 6 nights.  haha



It's always great to have trips booked and planned. I love the anticipation and excitement planning a trip, no matter how far in the future it is!


----------



## sleepydog25

nelsonkg said:


> woohoo almost there first stay at VWL BEYOND EXCITED. Going to request a lake side room. Whatcarecthe MUST dos?


Welcome!! We on this forum love to get excited with folks on their trips, especially first-timers, so .  To add to *rusafee's* list (or second her thoughts in some cases), be sure to take in family movie night on the beach, preferably after s'mores at the fire (do they do them during the movie?  I don't know); walk the path over to FW (about a mile one way) and pet the horses; grab a Hidden Mickey hint sheet at the check-in desk and go searching; sit in the main lobby of the Lodge and watch people enter for the first time--they'll be "ooh-ing" and "ahh-ing" much like you will when you walk in ; watch for the geyser (every hour up until 9 or 10 p.m., I believe); eat Mickey Waffles from Roaring Fork; or for a special meal, dine at Artist Point.  Most of all, relax and have a great time. . .and let us know how it goes!



			
				MrsH42608 said:
			
		

> We leave VERY early TOMORROW MORNING for our 1st trip to VWL!!! HOORAY!!! I'm SO excited!!! Thanks for everyone's help with my planning! I'll report back when we return....hopefully with some news that DH agreed to add on some points there


How wonderful!  Please do let us know who it goes, both on the tripand the add on, umm, discussion.


----------



## DiznyDi

bagsmom said:


> Zippity Doo Dah, Zippity-ay!
> 
> We go to the lodge in 44 days!
> 
> So excited to go there for the first time!  Youngest is going off for his first overnight field trip!  I know the time will fly by, though.  He will have a great time and will be back Friday afternoon.
> 
> After that, things are really going to get rolling with the end of the school year.
> 
> Before we know it, it will be Disney Time!!!!!!



LOVE your exuberance! Your trip will be here before you know it.



MrsH42608 said:


> We leave VERY early TOMORROW MORNING for our 1st trip to VWL!!!  HOORAY!!!  I'm SO excited!!!  Thanks for everyone's help with my planning!  I'll report back when we return....hopefully with some news that DH agreed to add on some points there



Enjoy your Lodge experience. And of course, we want to see pictures.  Good luck with DH and new points.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> Yay! I guess the spacing out of months makes sense then. Ha. Coming from the UK I would think you have to plan that far in advance! Ha. Before we bought DVC, we had never even taken a week's vacation before, so I guess I will get used to booking this way eventually. Goodness knows I've gotten use to week-long vacations!
> 
> I have enough points to cover 3 trips, but will either have no points to use in 2015 (without going into a borrowing cycle forever), or cut each trip down to 6 nights.  haha



Being on the West coast also we too usually space out our trips similarly (except when I have conferences and then it's out of my control).  May is typical and then sometime in Oct/Nov/Dec.  Although I do like my trips to DL and sometimes it replaces a WDW trip instead of being in addition to them.


----------



## Murron

sleepydog25 said:


> *JT* failed to add that all new Groupies must host a dinner at *Artist Point in the next calendar year, plus there's the whole issue of the $250 initiation **fee.  Them's the rules, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mickey Waffles from Roaring Fork a suitable substitute.
> **Please make check payable to Sleepydog25, Inc.  Thank you.



 Hmmmmm.....I appreciate the rules, but I think you'll have to stand in line behind my dear friends, the IRS.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary to a wonderful couple, Muushka and Mr. Muushka!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wishing lots of happy anniversary wishes to 
Mr and Mrs Muushka !!! 
Congrats you two !​




​


----------



## bagsmom

MrsH42608 said:


> BEYOND THRILLED?? YES!!  However, DH & I are going alone for our Anniversary so I'm starting to miss my little guys already- mixed emotions!  I _AM_ however very excited to be able to take it all in and relax/enjoy without having to chase 2 two-year olds around.
> 
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEE



Our anniversary will be during our vacation - WITH the kids -- and we were thinking of a little something to do on our own that night.  But I just can't do it!  So I get what you mean.  And yours are babies!!!!  You are going to have a wonderful vacation together and you will know your little ones are having fun where they are, too.  Happy Anniversary!!!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary to a wonderful couple, Muushka and Mr. Muushka!!!!



Happy, Happy!


----------



## sleepydog25

Murron said:


> Hmmmmm.....I appreciate the rules, but I think you'll have to stand in line behind my dear friends, the IRS.


Yes, I have that same line in front of me, as well. . .


----------



## DisneyFreaks

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MR. & MRS. MUUSHKA!!  HAVE A TERRIFIC DAY!


----------



## Muushka

*Awwww.  You Groupies are the best.  
Thank you all for the anniversary wishes.
21 years ago today!*​


----------



## MrsH42608

bagsmom said:
			
		

> Our anniversary will be during our vacation - WITH the kids -- and we were thinking of a little something to do on our own that night.  But I just can't do it!  So I get what you mean.  And yours are babies!!!!  You are going to have a wonderful vacation together and you will know your little ones are having fun where they are, too.  Happy Anniversary!!!!!!



Thanks so much! We are here now, by the pool and LOVING IT!!  I have already called.home 3X & the boys are doing great! We cannot believe how much we love it here!! I am soooo relaxed!!


----------



## Muushka

MrsH42608 said:


> Thanks so much! We are here now, by the pool and LOVING IT!!  I have already called.home 3X & the boys are doing great! We cannot believe how much we love it here!! I am soooo relaxed!!



*And this is a surprise because.... 

Welcome to our merry band of Groupies.  You are one of us.
*
*
ENJOY!!!*


----------



## rusafee1183

Muushka said:


> *Awwww.  You Groupies are the best.
> Thank you all for the anniversary wishes.
> 21 years ago today!*​



I'm a little late to the party (fashionably late of course  ) but - 

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! *

      

21 years is amazing! Congratulations!!


----------



## Muushka

Thank you!


----------



## twinmom108

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Late Birthday DiznyDi!!!!





rusafee1183 said:


> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! *
> 
> 
> 
> 21 years is amazing! Congratulations!!



Wow we do alot of celebrating around here ! 

I guess I'm kinda celebrating too.  Monday was our  180 + 10 day mark & I finalized our ADR's today.

We are sitdown dining at:

Be Our Guest
Cinderella's Royal Table
Tusker House
'Ohana
1900 Park Fare
Sci-Fi & Dine
Coral Reef
Crystal Palace

And we still have plenty of time left over to walk around the World Showcase & experience the offerings at the Food & Wine Festival! 

With bringing my friend, Wendy, ( a Disney 1st timer), I really wanted to take her to some special dining experiences.  I am very grateful & excited to get the reservations  we did and the times are perfect. 
I just wish we didn't have to wait so long.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> *Awwww. You Groupies are the best. *
> 
> *Thank you all for the anniversary wishes.*
> 
> *21 years ago today!*​


Congrats!!


----------



## wfc4life

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary to a wonderful couple, Muushka and Mr. Muushka!!!!



Happy Anniversary Mr. & Mrs. Muushka !! Hope it's a magical one.


----------



## bagsmom

twinmom108 said:


> Wow we do alot of celebrating around here !
> 
> I guess I'm kinda celebrating too.  Monday was our  180 + 10 day mark & I finalized our ADR's today.
> 
> We are sitdown dining at:
> 
> Be Our Guest
> Cinderella's Royal Table
> Tusker House
> 'Ohana
> 1900 Park Fare
> Sci-Fi & Dine
> Coral Reef
> Crystal Palace
> 
> And we still have plenty of time left over to walk around the World Showcase & experience the offerings at the Food & Wine Festival!
> 
> With bringing my friend, Wendy, ( a Disney 1st timer), I really wanted to take her to some special dining experiences.  I am very grateful & excited to get the reservations  we did and the times are perfect.
> I just wish we didn't have to wait so long.



How cool for Wendy that her first time at Disney will include all these fun dining experiences!!!!!!!


----------



## aeirvin3

Hi. I was wondering if anyone knows where I can find floor plans showing a two bedroom LOCKOFF villa at Wilderness Lodge Villas. There are subtle differences like where the adjoining door is located, etc. 
thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

aeirvin3 said:


> Hi. I was wondering if anyone knows where I can find floor plans showing a two bedroom LOCKOFF villa at Wilderness Lodge Villas. There are subtle differences like where the adjoining door is located, etc.
> thanks!


This might help:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45704662&postcount=10

And WELCOME!  Lots of folks here know lots of things, way more than me.


----------



## Nicoal13

Happy Anniversary Mr & Mrs Muush! Hope you had a wonderful day


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary* to you and your DH Muushka!

_(whew - got it in just under the wire!)_


----------



## bagsmom

Morning, Groupies!

I am getting so excited, I think I might explode!  To take the edge off, I am going to share with you our new and improved itinerary!  (My family is more of the "let's just do it when we're there" type -- so you guys are going to stand in as "excited family.")

*** For those of you who are really gung ho (like me) keep in mind that I'm trying to keep the pace relaxed for my husband, who is the opposite of gung ho!

Friday -- we'll arrive at the Contemporary around 2 pm.  This is a surprise to everyone (although I think they've figured it out.)  We will swim and relax.  We'll have sandwiches in the cooler that we'll eat for our supper.  Not as fun as eating out, but who cares -- we're at Disney!    Around 6, we'll walk over to the MK and play around a while -- maybe do a round trip ride on the train or let the kids try the Sorcerers of the MK game.  We have reservations for the TT Dessert Party!  So we will start our vacation with fireworks and Tinkerbell!!!!!

Saturday -- Wake up whenever.  Go over to the MK for some things that don't require rope drop.  Tom Sawyer Island, Country Bears, Swiss Family Treehouse, Hall of Presidents.... that sort of thing.  We will enjoy moseying around until we can check in at VWL!!!!!!!   Saturday night will be spent getting to know the lay of the land at our home away from home.

Sunday -- Be at Epcot before ropedrop.  Spend the morning in Future World.  Return to the lodge for lunch in the room.  Swim.  Go back to Epcot around 4:00 for World Showcase.  Reservations at Rose and Crown -- Illuminations!

Monday -- Spend the morning at Blizzard Beach -- pack a lunch and picnic there.  Early afternoon, return to the lodge.  Rest up.  In the evening, either play mini golf or go to AKL to explore.

Tuesday -- Ropedrop at MK -- pack a picnic lunch.  Return to VWL around 1 or 2.  Nap.  Swim.  Return to MK in the evening for the EL parade and a couple of night time rides.  Hear that the peoplemover is cool in the evening.  Haunted Mansion would be mega fun at night!

Wednesday -- our day off.  Sleep in.  Roll out of bed whenever.  Have a golf cart reserved at FW.  We can play around there whenever we feel like it.  Breakfast and lunch in our room.  Reservations for the early showing of Hoop Dee Doo!  Plan to ride our cart around FW in the early evening so we can be jealous of all the fabulous RVs!

Thursday -- Our Anniversary!  EMH morning at MK.  Lunch at Be Our Guest.  Do whatever we haven't done at MK, since it's our last day there.  We should be done around 2 or so.  Return to VWL.  Swim?  We are thinking we might just get some fun food from the Territory Lounge -- the drunken donuts sound wonderful!  Thought we would relax on the beach and let the kids dig in the sand.

Friday -- Hollywood Studios.  Bring a lunch.  After 1:20 stunt show, return to VWL for a little break.  Go back to DHS around 4:30 -- we have reservations for dinner at Sci Fi Dine-in Theater.  (Have read some bad reviews on the food.  Any foolproof suggestions?)  Either way, kids will love the experience and they don't really eat anything anyway!  Stay for Fantasmic.

Saturday -- what do we want to do before we check out?  Head for home after check-out.  Weep all 7 hours driving home!  


And that is our week.  Anyone want to be excited with me?  I wish we could eat out more, but our budget won't allow it.  We are having a yard sale and doing some housesitting this summer.  I'm helping a friend who has some physical limitations with some heavy-duty landscaping.  If I earn enough extra money this way, we could squeak in some more eating out!

I am getting so excited!


----------



## rusafee1183

Morning Groupies! I am having a fabulous Friday because I just realized that 2 weeks from tomorrow I will be headed to Alaska! Ahhhh! I am so excited I can't even stand it. 

I should really start thinking about packing. 

What are everyone's plans for the weekend? I am helping a friend clear out storage units tomorrow during the day and helping them list everything on ebay/craigslist/flea market pages on Facebook. Very glamarous. 

Then tomorrow night, a friend of mine is having a "gender reveal" party for her baby. 

Sunday, I am going to a friends house for dinner to celebrate their birthday. 

Busy, busy, busy, busy...... Hopefully it will make the time pass quickly until we leave! 



bagsmom said:


> Morning, Groupies!
> 
> I am getting so excited, I think I might explode!  To take the edge off, I am going to share with you our new and improved itinerary!  (My family is more of the "let's just do it when we're there" type -- so you guys are going to stand in as "excited family.")
> 
> *** For those of you who are really gung ho (like me) keep in mind that I'm trying to keep the pace relaxed for my husband, who is the opposite of gung ho!
> 
> Friday -- we'll arrive at the Contemporary around 2 pm.  This is a surprise to everyone (although I think they've figured it out.)  We will swim and relax.  We'll have sandwiches in the cooler that we'll eat for our supper.  Not as fun as eating out, but who cares -- we're at Disney!    Around 6, we'll walk over to the MK and play around a while -- maybe do a round trip ride on the train or let the kids try the Sorcerers of the MK game.  We have reservations for the TT Dessert Party!  So we will start our vacation with fireworks and Tinkerbell!!!!!
> 
> Saturday -- Wake up whenever.  Go over to the MK for some things that don't require rope drop.  Tom Sawyer Island, Country Bears, Swiss Family Treehouse, Hall of Presidents.... that sort of thing.  We will enjoy moseying around until we can check in at VWL!!!!!!!   Saturday night will be spent getting to know the lay of the land at our home away from home.
> 
> Sunday -- Be at Epcot before ropedrop.  Spend the morning in Future World.  Return to the lodge for lunch in the room.  Swim.  Go back to Epcot around 4:00 for World Showcase.  Reservations at Rose and Crown -- Illuminations!
> 
> Monday -- Spend the morning at Blizzard Beach -- pack a lunch and picnic there.  Early afternoon, return to the lodge.  Rest up.  In the evening, either play mini golf or go to AKL to explore.
> 
> Tuesday -- Ropedrop at MK -- pack a picnic lunch.  Return to VWL around 1 or 2.  Nap.  Swim.  Return to MK in the evening for the EL parade and a couple of night time rides.  Hear that the peoplemover is cool in the evening.  Haunted Mansion would be mega fun at night!
> 
> Wednesday -- our day off.  Sleep in.  Roll out of bed whenever.  Have a golf cart reserved at FW.  We can play around there whenever we feel like it.  Breakfast and lunch in our room.  Reservations for the early showing of Hoop Dee Doo!  Plan to ride our cart around FW in the early evening so we can be jealous of all the fabulous RVs!
> 
> Thursday -- Our Anniversary!  EMH morning at MK.  Lunch at Be Our Guest.  Do whatever we haven't done at MK, since it's our last day there.  We should be done around 2 or so.  Return to VWL.  Swim?  We are thinking we might just get some fun food from the Territory Lounge -- the drunken donuts sound wonderful!  Thought we would relax on the beach and let the kids dig in the sand.
> 
> Friday -- Hollywood Studios.  Bring a lunch.  After 1:20 stunt show, return to VWL for a little break.  Go back to DHS around 4:30 -- we have reservations for dinner at Sci Fi Dine-in Theater.  (Have read some bad reviews on the food.  Any foolproof suggestions?)  Either way, kids will love the experience and they don't really eat anything anyway!  Stay for Fantasmic.
> 
> Saturday -- what do we want to do before we check out?  Head for home after check-out.  Weep all 7 hours driving home!
> 
> 
> And that is our week.  Anyone want to be excited with me?  I wish we could eat out more, but our budget won't allow it.  We are having a yard sale and doing some housesitting this summer.  I'm helping a friend who has some physical limitations with some heavy-duty landscaping.  If I earn enough extra money this way, we could squeak in some more eating out!
> 
> I am getting so excited!



Looks like a fantastic week!!! 

I have never done mini golf at WDW, so I can't attest to that part of the plan - but I would definitely go to AKL if you haven't been there. It is very beautiful! We love just walking around soaking in all the details. Make sure you head over to Kidani too! I love the firepit area overlooking the savannah over there in the evenings. We met so many friendly people working there, and just sat and talked for hours with them! 

Also - I totally forgot you said you were doing HDDR. We love it! It's so corny and cheesy, but so much fun!


----------



## bagsmom

rusafee -- you haven't packed yet?????  Go, girl!  Go!
I know you will be absolutely overwhelmed with all the beauty!


Here is something fun.  Almost right across the street from me -- like I can see the film crew trailers and trucks from my porch -- they are filming Anchorman 2 with Will Farrell!  Wouldn't it be fun to see him?  So far, I've only seen crew and police.  Very exciting for our little town!

I'm going out to mow the lawn now.  Maybe if I wear jewels and sunglasses and heels while doing so, someone will "discover" me!


----------



## twinmom108

bagsmom said:


> Morning, Groupies!
> 
> I am getting so excited, I think I might explode!  To take the edge off, I am going to share with you our new and improved itinerary!  (My family is more of the "let's just do it when we're there" type -- so you guys are going to stand in as "excited family.")
> 
> *** For those of you who are really gung ho (like me) keep in mind that I'm trying to keep the pace relaxed for my husband, who is the opposite of gung ho!
> 
> Friday -- we'll arrive at the Contemporary around 2 pm.  This is a surprise to everyone (although I think they've figured it out.)  We will swim and relax.  We'll have sandwiches in the cooler that we'll eat for our supper.  Not as fun as eating out, but who cares -- we're at Disney!    Around 6, we'll walk over to the MK and play around a while -- maybe do a round trip ride on the train or let the kids try the Sorcerers of the MK game.  We have reservations for the TT Dessert Party!  So we will start our vacation with fireworks and Tinkerbell!!!!!
> 
> Saturday -- Wake up whenever.  Go over to the MK for some things that don't require rope drop.  Tom Sawyer Island, Country Bears, Swiss Family Treehouse, Hall of Presidents.... that sort of thing.  We will enjoy moseying around until we can check in at VWL!!!!!!!   Saturday night will be spent getting to know the lay of the land at our home away from home.
> 
> Sunday -- Be at Epcot before ropedrop.  Spend the morning in Future World.  Return to the lodge for lunch in the room.  Swim.  Go back to Epcot around 4:00 for World Showcase.  Reservations at Rose and Crown -- Illuminations!
> 
> Monday -- Spend the morning at Blizzard Beach -- pack a lunch and picnic there.  Early afternoon, return to the lodge.  Rest up.  In the evening, either play mini golf or go to AKL to explore.
> 
> Tuesday -- Ropedrop at MK -- pack a picnic lunch.  Return to VWL around 1 or 2.  Nap.  Swim.  Return to MK in the evening for the EL parade and a couple of night time rides.  Hear that the peoplemover is cool in the evening.  Haunted Mansion would be mega fun at night!
> 
> Wednesday -- our day off.  Sleep in.  Roll out of bed whenever.  Have a golf cart reserved at FW.  We can play around there whenever we feel like it.  Breakfast and lunch in our room.  Reservations for the early showing of Hoop Dee Doo!  Plan to ride our cart around FW in the early evening so we can be jealous of all the fabulous RVs!
> 
> Thursday -- Our Anniversary!  EMH morning at MK.  Lunch at Be Our Guest.  Do whatever we haven't done at MK, since it's our last day there.  We should be done around 2 or so.  Return to VWL.  Swim?  We are thinking we might just get some fun food from the Territory Lounge -- the drunken donuts sound wonderful!  Thought we would relax on the beach and let the kids dig in the sand.
> 
> Friday -- Hollywood Studios.  Bring a lunch.  After 1:20 stunt show, return to VWL for a little break.  Go back to DHS around 4:30 -- we have reservations for dinner at Sci Fi Dine-in Theater.  (Have read some bad reviews on the food.  Any foolproof suggestions?)  Either way, kids will love the experience and they don't really eat anything anyway!  Stay for Fantasmic.
> 
> Saturday -- what do we want to do before we check out?  Head for home after check-out.  Weep all 7 hours driving home!
> 
> 
> And that is our week.  Anyone want to be excited with me?  I wish we could eat out more, but our budget won't allow it.  We are having a yard sale and doing some housesitting this summer.  I'm helping a friend who has some physical limitations with some heavy-duty landscaping.  If I earn enough extra money this way, we could squeak in some more eating out!
> 
> I am getting so excited!



I absolutely love your itinerary!!  I'm so excited for you.  You've got some good park time with a balanced level of comando & meandering time planned.  I love the down times at the resort.  Renting a GC @ FW was so fun when we did it so I highly recommend it.  DH & I ate at Sci-Fi our last day of our Nov/Dec trip right before we headed to the airport.  I got the regular hamburger combo & I thought it was really good.


----------



## twinmom108

rusafee1183 said:


> Morning Groupies! I am having a fabulous Friday because I just realized that 2 weeks from tomorrow I will be headed to Alaska! Ahhhh! I am so excited I can't even stand it.
> 
> I should really start thinking about packing.



Sounds like you are very busy!!  Alaska is fabulous.  DH & I did Alaska on the Disney Wonder in July 2011 for our 20th Anniversary.  Couldn't think of a better way to celebrate.  Scenery is simply Awestruck & gorgeous!  Are you doing the cruise or just land?

2 weeks????  Me thinks you'd better get packin'


----------



## rusafee1183

bagsmom said:


> rusafee -- you haven't packed yet?????  Go, girl!  Go!
> I know you will be absolutely overwhelmed with all the beauty!
> 
> 
> Here is something fun.  Almost right across the street from me -- like I can see the film crew trailers and trucks from my porch -- they are filming Anchorman 2 with Will Farrell!  Wouldn't it be fun to see him?  So far, I've only seen crew and police.  Very exciting for our little town!
> 
> I'm going out to mow the lawn now.  Maybe if I wear jewels and sunglasses and heels while doing so, someone will "discover" me!




 

I don't see how that plan can fail! 

They filmed a few movies in Pittsburgh over the past few years, but still every time I watch one and recognize places I'm like a screaming lunatic! "OMGOMGOMG! Look! I have been in that store!" 

I'm such a nerd.  

I think the most exciting one was 2 years ago when they were filming 'The Dark Knight Rises' literally on the street right outside my building at work downtown. I worked on the 14th floor, so we had a great view of everything that was going on and would all just huddle around and watch! 



twinmom108 said:


> Sounds like you are very busy!!  Alaska is fabulous.  DH & I did Alaska on the Disney Dream in July 2011 for our 20th Anniversary.  Couldn't think of a better way to celebrate.  Scenery is simply Awestruck & gorgeous!  Are you doing the cruise or just land?
> 
> 2 weeks????  Me thinks you'd better get packin'



So excited! We are just doing a cruise this time, but I hear that the land/sea combo is the best! What ports did you do on the Dream? 

We are leaving from Vancouver stopping in - Juneau, Ketchikan, Skagway, Victoria, and then returning to Seattle.


----------



## Linda67

rusafee - we are cruising Alaska in June so be sure to come back with plenty of travel tips for us!!


----------



## twinmom108

rusafee1183 said:


> I don't see how that plan can fail!
> 
> They filmed a few movies in Pittsburgh over the past few years, but still every time I watch one and recognize places I'm like a screaming lunatic! "OMGOMGOMG! Look! I have been in that store!"
> 
> I'm such a nerd.
> 
> I think the most exciting one was 2 years ago when they were filming 'The Dark Knight Rises' literally on the street right outside my building at work downtown. I worked on the 14th floor, so we had a great view of everything that was going on and would all just huddle around and watch!
> 
> 
> 
> So excited! We are just doing a cruise this time, but I hear that the land/sea combo is the best! What ports did you do on the Dream?
> 
> We are leaving from Vancouver stopping in - Juneau, Ketchikan, Skagway, Victoria, and then returning to Seattle.



Ours was roundtrip Vancouver so we did Juneay, Ketchikan, & Skagway & the Tracy Arm Glacier. Oh & if I said Disney Dream, I'm sorry it was the Disney Wonder.  I guess I was thinking of our upcoming cruise this October. lol


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wishing lots of happy anniversary wishes to
> Mr and Mrs Muushka !!!
> Congrats you two !​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Seriously, girl, you and your clip art rock!! 

*Happy Anniversary Muush and Mr. Muush* hope it was a great day!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies aeirvin3!!!!


----------



## Kathymford

Bagsmom, we've only gotten the burgers at Sci-Fi and have never been disappointed. And I really enjoyed the fried pickles! Yumm!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kathymford said:


> Bagsmom, we've only gotten the burgers at Sci-Fi and have never been disappointed. And I really enjoyed the fried pickles! Yumm!





We also have gotten the burgers.  DH tried the All American Burger the last time we ate there and seemed to like it!  There was something else I used to get there that I've forgotten but it was removed when they started a combined menu.  However I do like the Spinach and Artichoke dip but I like that most everywhere.   

And - the milkshakes are a must if you're sitting in a car at the drive-in!


----------



## Muushka

*Thank you all for the anniversary wishes.  Groupies are the best.*


----------



## MiaSRN62

bagsmom said:


> rusafee -- you haven't packed yet?????  Go, girl!  Go!
> I know you will be absolutely overwhelmed with all the beauty!
> 
> 
> Here is something fun.  Almost right across the street from me -- like I can see the film crew trailers and trucks from my porch -- they are filming Anchorman 2 with Will Farrell!  Wouldn't it be fun to see him?  So far, I've only seen crew and police.  Very exciting for our little town!
> 
> I'm going out to mow the lawn now.  Maybe if I wear jewels and sunglasses and heels while doing so, someone will "discover" me!



I'm with *bagsmom*.....go pack *rusafee* !!!! Are you flying in or doing an Alaska cruise ? I'm excited for both you and bagsmom on your upcoming trips !!!

And *bagsmom*....so cool about the filming !!!!  We've had brushes with movies locally as well. M. Knight Shamalan's film with Mel Gibson was filmed 15 min down the road from my house ! 
And my husband works for the Univ of Penn and Michael Bay's Transformers 2 had several scenes filmed on campus. My husband and daughter were extras in the movie !!! But they got cut ! LOL  But they got to sit and have lunch with Shia LeBeouf and said "hello" to Michael Bay----both were very nice. My husband mentioned that Megan Fox was very snooty and aloof and they only saw her from a distance. 

My weekend plans.....I have ONE MORE FINAL EXAM (just took my second to last one yesterday).....due by May 3. So studying for me on this gorgeous Philly area weekend. I'm stuck inside


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> *Thank you all for the anniversary wishes.  Groupies are the best.*



 love our Muushka !


----------



## bagsmom

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm with *bagsmom*.....go pack *rusafee* !!!! Are you flying in or doing an Alaska cruise ? I'm excited for both you and bagsmom on your upcoming trips !!!
> 
> And *bagsmom*....so cool about the filming !!!!  We've had brushes with movies locally as well. M. Knight Shamalan's film with Mel Gibson was filmed 15 min down the road from my house !
> And my husband works for the Univ of Penn and Michael Bay's Transformers 2 had several scenes filmed on campus. My husband and daughter were extras in the movie !!! But they got cut ! LOL  But they got to sit and have lunch with Shia LeBeouf and said "hello" to Michael Bay----both were very nice. My husband mentioned that Megan Fox was very snooty and aloof and they only saw her from a distance.
> 
> My weekend plans.....I have ONE MORE FINAL EXAM (just took my second to last one yesterday).....due by May 3. So studying for me on this gorgeous Philly area weekend. I'm stuck inside



Oooooo -- the movie Signs???  That was sooooooo SCARY!  Megan Fox is probably crabby because she's hungry.

Good luck on your exams!!!!!


----------



## crabbie1

Just got back from first trip home. Fabulous in everyway. Had room 3509( a studio) bigger than I expected. Wished we had just stayed there rather than change to BLT but it was an experience and had MK view room view when only booked lake view. 
Just waiting for 11 month window to book for next may.


----------



## bagsmom

crabbie1 said:


> Just got back from first trip home. Fabulous in everyway. Had room 3509( a studio) bigger than I expected. Wished we had just stayed there rather than change to BLT but it was an experience and had MK view room view when only booked lake view.
> Just waiting for 11 month window to book for next may.



So tell us about some highlights!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Seriously, girl, you and your clip art rock!!


Thanks *Corinne* ! I have fun with it


----------



## sleepydog25

crabbie1 said:


> Just got back from first trip home. Fabulous in everyway. Had room 3509( a studio) bigger than I expected. Wished we had just stayed there rather than change to BLT but it was an experience and had MK view room view when only booked lake view.
> Just waiting for 11 month window to book for next may.


So glad you loved it!  I've enjoyed the other resorts but love my "home."  As *bagmom* says, tell us more!


----------



## MaestroTK

To the tune of 76 Trombones...

Seventy-six more sleeps 'til we hit the road.
With my wife and two kids, we'll be on our way.
With exactly a thousand miles 'til we are all smiles,
At the Lodge, where we will spend our stay.

Seventy-six more sleeps 'til we're out of here.
Can't wait to enjoy some precious family time.
We'll visit the parks all day, ('til our feet give way!),
And we know, its worth every single dime!


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies! 

Some belated wishes are in order!


*Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!* 

It sounds like it was a good one for you! 


And

*Happy Anniversary Muush!!!* 

I hope you and Chuck enjoy the next 21 just as much!


----------



## blossomz

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MUUSHES!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Maestro -- Love your song!!!!!!!

I need to check my calendar, but I think we are at 40!


----------



## sleepydog25

MaestroTK said:


> To the tune of 76 Trombones...
> 
> Seventy-six more sleeps 'til we hit the road.
> With my wife and two kids, we'll be on our way.
> With exactly a thousand miles 'til we are all smiles,
> At the Lodge, where we will spend our stay.
> 
> Seventy-six more sleeps 'til we're out of here.
> Can't wait to enjoy some precious family time.
> We'll visit the parks all day, ('til our feet give way!),
> And we know, its worth every single dime!


 
Love this!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MaestroTK said:


> To the tune of 76 Trombones...
> 
> Seventy-six more sleeps 'til we hit the road.
> With my wife and two kids, we'll be on our way.
> With exactly a thousand miles 'til we are all smiles,
> At the Lodge, where we will spend our stay.
> 
> Seventy-six more sleeps 'til we're out of here.
> Can't wait to enjoy some precious family time.
> We'll visit the parks all day, ('til our feet give way!),
> And we know, its worth every single dime!



Great little song MaestroTK!  

13 days until I arrive at the world!!!  


Feeling just a little down today though - my aunt passed away yesterday which also happened to be the day of her 95th birthday.  We knew it was coming but it's still a little sad.  She was feisty but fair and kind - just a very wonderful lady.  I went back to MN to say my last goodbyes a week and a half ago and am happy I got the chance.  RIP Aunt Al!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 13 days until I arrive at the world!!!






KAT4DISNEY said:


> Feeling just a little down today though - my aunt passed away yesterday which also happened to be the day of her 95th birthday.  We knew it was coming but it's still a little sad.  She was feisty but fair and kind - just a very wonderful lady.  I went back to MN to say my last goodbyes a week and a half ago and am happy I got the chance.  RIP Aunt Al!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Great little song MaestroTK!
> *
> Yes Maestro, a great song, Bravo Bravo!*
> 
> 13 days until I arrive at the world!!!
> 
> *WooHoo!!!*
> 
> 
> Feeling just a little down today though - my aunt passed away yesterday which also happened to be the day of her 95th birthday.  We knew it was coming but it's still a little sad.  She was feisty but fair and kind - just a very wonderful lady.  I went back to MN to say my last goodbyes a week and a half ago and am happy I got the chance.  RIP Aunt Al!
> 
> *I am sorry to hear about your Aunt.  How ironic that she passed away on the day she was born.
> So many years later.  RIP Aunt A*



May all who travel to the world in the coming weeks have a wonderful time.


----------



## bagsmom

Kathy -- I'm sorry to hear about your Aunt.  It is so sad to lose someone we love, no matter how old they are.  I'm so glad she lived to such a great age, though!

My husband's grandmother died at 95.  She was a HOOT!  A real firecracker.  She wanted to have her ashes here, there, and everywhere.  She always wanted to take her kids and grandkids to WDW, but the budget and timing for everyone never worked out.  We are going to take a pinch of her ashes and sprinkle them under a bush by Cinderella Castle.  We know she would love it!

I'm glad you have your vacation to look forward to!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks twinklebug and bagsmom.    She definitely lived a full and long life!


----------



## rusafee1183

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Great little song MaestroTK!
> 
> 13 days until I arrive at the world!!!
> 
> 
> Feeling just a little down today though - my aunt passed away yesterday which also happened to be the day of her 95th birthday.  We knew it was coming but it's still a little sad.  She was feisty but fair and kind - just a very wonderful lady.  I went back to MN to say my last goodbyes a week and a half ago and am happy I got the chance.  RIP Aunt Al!



So sorry for your loss Kathy. No matter how prepared you are for someone to pass, it doesn't make it much easier.  I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy
You and yourfamily are in our prayers


----------



## Pirate Granny

Kathy, sorry for you loss.  17 more sleeps for us...at the BCV with our DGS...waiting on ROFR for our VWL Contract!


----------



## eliza61

Happy Belated Anniversary Muush, many, many more to you and Mr. Muush!!


----------



## eliza61

Kathy, sorry to hear about your loss.  I want to be your aunt when I grow up.  wow 95 and feisty.  now that's life.


----------



## twinmom108

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Great little song MaestroTK!
> 
> 13 days until I arrive at the world!!!
> 
> 
> Feeling just a little down today though - my aunt passed away yesterday which also happened to be the day of her 95th birthday.  We knew it was coming but it's still a little sad.  She was feisty but fair and kind - just a very wonderful lady.  I went back to MN to say my last goodbyes a week and a half ago and am happy I got the chance.  RIP Aunt Al!



So sorry to hear about your aunt.  It's still hard even when you know it's coming.  Glad though to hear you'll be back at the world in less than 2 weeks. Prayers & Pixie Dust coming your way.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

My deepest sympathies on the passing of your aunt Kathy. You're in my prayers.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rusafee1183 said:


> So sorry for your loss Kathy. No matter how prepared you are for someone to pass, it doesn't make it much easier.  I'll be thinking of you.





jimmytammy said:


> Kathy
> You and yourfamily are in our prayers





Pirate Granny said:


> Kathy, sorry for you loss.  17 more sleeps for us...at the BCV with our DGS...waiting on ROFR for our VWL Contract!





eliza61 said:


> Kathy, sorry to hear about your loss.  I want to be your aunt when I grow up.  wow 95 and feisty.  now that's life.





twinmom108 said:


> So sorry to hear about your aunt.  It's still hard even when you know it's coming.  Glad though to hear you'll be back at the world in less than 2 weeks. Prayers & Pixie Dust coming your way.





DisneyFreaks said:


> My deepest sympathies on the passing of your aunt Kathy. You're in my prayers.



Thanks everyone!    My grandparents had set some very high marks for their kids to achieve.  Grandpa was 97 when he passed away and Grandma was 99!  I remember celebrating their 75th wedding anniversary. Only one aunt left to try and top them.    I'll be heading to MN for the funeral in a couple of days.  In keeping with all my trips there this year there is a prediction for snow flurries on Friday!  Makes me look forward to WDW even more.


----------



## blossomz

Kathy...thoughts and prayers to you!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

blossomz said:


> Kathy...thoughts and prayers to you!!



Thank you blossomz.


----------



## twokats

eliza61 said:


> Ouch!!  you got it.  I feel off a tramboline in college during my sophmore year and had a hairline fracture of the tibia.  no fun!!



I think a hairline fracture would have been a walk in the park.  This break of the upper femur has been, well it has been!!!  The family has been great and I know that y'all were a big help to Kati with the prayers given!



DisneyFreaks said:


> So sorry princesskat. Good thoughts her way for a speedy recovery. She's in my prayers.





Muushka said:


> Poor Mom.  I hope she has a speedy recovery.





MiaSRN62 said:


> Prayers for your mom Kati !!!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'll definitely keep Kathy in my prayers.  Hoping she isn't in too much pain.





bagsmom said:


> Princess Kat -- Ouch!  Your poor Mom!  I hope she has a very speedy recovery





jimmytammy said:


> We will be honored to pray on her behalf





DiznyDi said:


> Thanks, Kati.  I hope your mom is feeling better. I know you're a big help for her.



Di, you are right she has been a very big help.  
I want to thank everyone for the thoughts and prayers.
I will admit this has been an event that I had hoped would never happen to me.  I was diagnosed osteoperosis 15 years ago and have been on medication ever since.  I had gotten it to the osteopenia stage and was very proud of myself.  Just 2 years of chemo pills undid all those years of progress.
They scared my DH with the hint of bone cancer, but the MRI proved it was just weak bone, so needless to say, I hope to have a long talk with my oncologist and I hope to talk to her and let her know I cannot live with the threat of a bone breaking on me like this did.



Kathymford said:


> So I have a question for the DVC groupies. I have my trip booked for Dec, and have had it since my 11 month window. This is the first time I've booked that far out. We bought the discounted DVC PAP so we are trying to squeeze in 3 trips. So we were thinking Dec, May, Nov or something like that. I just realized that the 11-month window for May really isn't that far away.



We usually plan our vacations 7 - 11 months out and some of the cruises have been even further out than that.  We love it and space everything out where there is always something to plan.  
DH doesn't really get involved in the planning.  His comment, is let me know what we are doing and when so I can turn in my time.  Plus he helps pay for it.  I have always thought that was very sweet of him!!!



jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary to a wonderful couple, Muushka and Mr. Muushka!!!!



Barb, I am so sorry I was down for your anniversary.  I know you and Mr Muush had a great day.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks everyone!    My grandparents had set some very high marks for their kids to achieve.  Grandpa was 97 when he passed away and Grandma was 99!  I remember celebrating their 75th wedding anniversary. Only one aunt left to try and top them.    I'll be heading to MN for the funeral in a couple of days.  In keeping with all my trips there this year there is a prediction for snow flurries on Friday!  Makes me look forward to WDW even more.



One of my grandmother's lived to be 95.  She was one of my inspiriations.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> Warm birthday wishes to DiznyDi !!! Enjoy your day Diane !​



Di, you are another that I am so sorry I was down for.  I thought of you, but had no way to let you know.

Thanks to the groupies for covering my list and wishing everyone well while I was down.

I also welcome the new groupies.  Glad that the moosie sig was added and hope you enjoy him for a long time.

I am in rehab until 5-10 and the pain is managable.  They say I am doing great!  The real test will be when I get home.  It was not designed with a wheelchair in mind.  I have a 4-6 week timeframe of no weight on that leg.

As we have said before. . . . . VWL GROUPIES ARE THE BEST!!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Kathy -- was this one of those cases when the bone break was due to the osteoperosis medication?  I remember reading something about that a few years ago!  Whatever the cause, it stinks big time, I know!!!!!

Oh, wait, I just went down and read that the chemo contributed to the bone weakness....

What is your recovery time?


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
So happy to see you back.  We will continue to lift you up to Him for recovery and for the future of your health.


----------



## jimmytammy

We hit the teens

Can I share how excited I am to say in 18 days we will be in WDW!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday franandaj!!!!


----------



## eliza61

Happy Tuesday Gang,

Here's some trivia questions to get your thinking caps going.

1) Which Disney resort was used in the Beach Boys music video for the song "Kokomo"?

2) At what 2 Disney resorts can guest participate in lady bug releases?

3) What resort was originally planned to be built on the site where the Disney Grand Floridian now stands?

4) Where can disney guest find the "great ceremonial house"?

Have a magical day.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> We hit the teens
> 
> Can I share how excited I am to say in 18 days we will be in WDW!!!!


That is awesome, *JT*!  And, I'm a little envious.  However, it won't be too long before we're within three weeks.

*eliza* - I have no clue for any of them.  I'm way too young. . .


----------



## twinmom108

eliza61 said:


> Happy Tuesday Gang,
> 
> Here's some trivia questions to get your thinking caps going.
> 
> 1) Which Disney resort was used in the Beach Boys music video for the song "Kokomo"?
> 
> 2) At what 2 Disney resorts can guest participate in lady bug releases?
> 
> 3) What resort was originally planned to be built on the site where the Disney Grand Floridian now stands?
> 
> 4) Where can disney guest find the "great ceremonial house"?
> 
> Have a magical day.



I know #4 so I'll leave that one for someone else to answer.  #1 don't know but I'm going to make a guess that it was Old Key West  (2nd guess would be Beach Club- you know Beach Boys LOL)


----------



## rusafee1183

Well, I have some super exciting news that I need to share!!!  

I found out today that the cruise fares have gone down for my sailing on the 12th, and we called our NCL rep and we were able to upgrade to a family suite with a balcony for only $260 total!  Considering we were in a GTY inside cabin eek before , I am THRILLED! 

I can't imagine anything better than coffee and a book on a private veranda watching the glaciers pass by  

We should really start packing. 



jimmytammy said:


> We hit the teens
> 
> Can I share how excited I am to say in 18 days we will be in WDW!!!!



Yay!!! That is so exciting!!!    I am a bit jealous too! We will be going on vacation in 12 days, so I really have no good reason to be upset  but I will miss WDW 




eliza61 said:


> Happy Tuesday Gang,
> 
> Here's some trivia questions to get your thinking caps going.
> 
> 1) Which Disney resort was used in the Beach Boys music video for the song "Kokomo"?
> 
> 2) At what 2 Disney resorts can guest participate in lady bug releases?
> 
> 3) What resort was originally planned to be built on the site where the Disney Grand Floridian now stands?
> 
> 4) Where can disney guest find the "great ceremonial house"?
> 
> Have a magical day.



Fun questions! I don't "know" any of the answers except #4, but I *think* I may have an idea of a few.... 



twokats said:


> Thanks to the groupies for covering my list and wishing everyone well while I was down.
> 
> I also welcome the new groupies.  Glad that the moosie sig was added and hope you enjoy him for a long time.
> 
> I am in rehab until 5-10 and the pain is managable.  They say I am doing great!  The real test will be when I get home.  It was not designed with a wheelchair in mind.  I have a 4-6 week timeframe of no weight on that leg.
> 
> As we have said before. . . . . VWL GROUPIES ARE THE BEST!!!!!



So sorry for your injury twokats, had I paid attention I never would have sent you a PM for a birthday!  

Glad that you're back, and I hope you have a speedy recovery!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Welcome back twokats!  Glad to hear your recovery is going well!  I hope the pain continues to be manageable.  




eliza61 said:


> Happy Tuesday Gang,
> 
> Here's some trivia questions to get your thinking caps going.
> 
> 1) Which Disney resort was used in the Beach Boys music video for the song "Kokomo"? Grand floridian?
> 
> 2) At what 2 Disney resorts can guest participate in lady bug releases?   Heard of it but didn't pay attention where - GF and BC?
> 
> 3) What resort was originally planned to be built on the site where the Disney Grand Floridian now stands?  I think there was to be an Asian and a Venetian that were to be around the 7 seas.  Since I'm fairly certain the Venetian was to be between the CR and the Poly I'll go with the Asian.
> 
> 4) Where can disney guest find the "great ceremonial house"?  Since nobody else will say it I will!    The Poly!
> 
> Have a magical day.


----------



## Pirate Granny

SO EXCITED... I just got word that my VWL passed ROFR today...
Now Quick...tell me how to get the VWL in my signature... 

I can sit on the rocking chairs with the rest of you fine people.

Contract was submitted April 10th and passed today...150 December use year points...and buyer pays all member fees and closing costs with 50 2012 points still available... paid more than we wanted, but was tired of waiting, waiting, waiting for the PERFECT contract...


----------



## eliza61

Pirate Granny said:


> SO EXCITED... I just got word that my VWL passed ROFR today...
> Now Quick...tell me how to get the VWL in my signature...
> 
> I can sit on the rocking chairs with the rest of you fine people.
> 
> Contract was submitted April 10th and passed today...150 December use year points...and buyer pays all member fees and closing costs with 50 2012 points still available... paid more than we wanted, but was tired of waiting, waiting, waiting for the PERFECT contract...





*Congratulations!!!*​


----------



## twokats

bagsmom said:


> Kathy -- was this one of those cases when the bone break was due to the osteoperosis medication?  I remember reading something about that a few years ago!  Whatever the cause, it stinks big time, I know!!!!!
> 
> Oh, wait, I just went down and read that the chemo contributed to the bone weakness....
> 
> What is your recovery time?



I am supposed to be released from this rehab facility on May 10.

I cannot put weight on the leg for 4 - 6 weeks.

So I am hoping by the middle of June I can be back fairly on track and drive a little and go from there.

The bone medication had been working great, but one of the side effects of the chemo pill is bone loss, so as I said 15 years of hard work negated by 2 years of chemo pill.  A happy camper I am not!!!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> twokats
> So happy to see you back.  We will continue to lift you up to Him for recovery and for the future of your health.



I thank you very much kind sir.  He has been taking really good care of me and mine.  I just hope I can get back to where I was before the break.


----------



## twokats

rusafee1183 said:


> So sorry for your injury twokats, had I paid attention I never would have sent you a PM for a birthday!
> 
> Glad that you're back, and I hope you have a speedy recovery!!



Thank you and the birthday part of the board is easy for me to do from my phone.  It was no problem and even though it took me a couple of days, I got it on no problem.  Have to keep the mind on something besides all the poking and prodding that was going on.


----------



## sleepydog25

Pirate Granny said:


> SO EXCITED... I just got word that my VWL passed ROFR today...
> Now Quick...tell me how to get the VWL in my signature...
> 
> I can sit on the rocking chairs with the rest of you fine people.
> 
> Contract was submitted April 10th and passed today...150 December use year points...and buyer pays all member fees and closing costs with 50 2012 points still available... paid more than we wanted, but was tired of waiting, waiting, waiting for the PERFECT contract...


Congratulations and welcome home to VWL!   That's a great find!  As for the moose-gnature, here are the instructions from *twokats* on the first page of this thread (Note: You'll need to add the front of the bracket just before the first IMG. I didn't because it actually gives you the Moose him/herself.): 


*IMG]http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv82/twokats_kat/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]* *

1. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
2. Click on "Edit Avatar"
3. Add the above  stuff and paste him in (dont need to use the insert image thingy)
4. I removed the left bracket so that you can copy him, just add the [ to the left of the IMG].
5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done. [/B]

Hope this helps and congratulations again!  :thumbsup2*


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday franandaj!!!!



franandaj, hope it is a very good day for you!!!


----------



## Muushka

Pirate Granny said:


> SO EXCITED... I just got word that my VWL passed ROFR today...
> Now Quick...tell me how to get the VWL in my signature...
> 
> I can sit on the rocking chairs with the rest of you fine people.
> 
> Contract was submitted April 10th and passed today...150 December use year points...and buyer pays all member fees and closing costs with 50 2012 points still available... paid more than we wanted, but was tired of waiting, waiting, waiting for the PERFECT contract...



Woohoo!  Come on over to the back porch!  Congratulations!!!!

I'm looking forward to seeing that handsome Moosie Sig on you!  Sleepy gave you all the info.



twokats said:


> I think a hairline fracture would have been a walk in the park.  This break of the upper femur has been, well it has been!!!  The family has been great and I know that y'all were a big help to Kati with the prayers given!
> 
> Di, you are right she has been a very big help.
> I want to thank everyone for the thoughts and prayers.
> I will admit this has been an event that I had hoped would never happen to me.  I was diagnosed osteoperosis 15 years ago and have been on medication ever since.  I had gotten it to the osteopenia stage and was very proud of myself.  Just 2 years of chemo pills undid all those years of progress.
> They scared my DH with the hint of bone cancer, but the MRI proved it was just weak bone, so needless to say, I hope to have a long talk with my oncologist and I hope to talk to her and let her know I cannot live with the threat of a bone breaking on me like this did.
> 
> 
> 
> We usually plan our vacations 7 - 11 months out and some of the cruises have been even further out than that.  We love it and space everything out where there is always something to plan.
> DH doesn't really get involved in the planning.  His comment, is let me know what we are doing and when so I can turn in my time.  Plus he helps pay for it.  I have always thought that was very sweet of him!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Barb, I am so sorry I was down for your anniversary.  I know you and Mr Muush had a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my grandmother's lived to be 95.  She was one of my inspiriations.
> 
> 
> 
> Di, you are another that I am so sorry I was down for.  I thought of you, but had no way to let you know.
> 
> Thanks to the groupies for covering my list and wishing everyone well while I was down.
> 
> I also welcome the new groupies.  Glad that the moosie sig was added and hope you enjoy him for a long time.
> 
> I am in rehab until 5-10 and the pain is managable.  They say I am doing great!  The real test will be when I get home.  It was not designed with a wheelchair in mind.  I have a 4-6 week timeframe of no weight on that leg.
> 
> As we have said before. . . . . VWL GROUPIES ARE THE BEST!!!!!



How in the world did I miss your injury???  I am so sorry.  
I hope you feel better STAT.  Take good care of our Kat.



rusafee1183 said:


> Well, I have some super exciting news that I need to share!!!
> 
> I found out today that the cruise fares have gone down for my sailing on the 12th, and we called our NCL rep and we were able to upgrade to a family suite with a balcony for only $260 total!  Considering we were in a GTY inside cabin eek before , I am THRILLED!
> 
> I can't imagine anything better than coffee and a book on a private veranda watching the glaciers pass by
> 
> We should really start packing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! That is so exciting!!!    I am a bit jealous too! We will be going on vacation in 12 days, so I really have no good reason to be upset  but I will miss WDW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun questions! I don't "know" any of the answers except #4, but I *think* I may have an idea of a few....
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for your injury twokats, had I paid attention I never would have sent you a PM for a birthday!
> 
> Glad that you're back, and I hope you have a speedy recovery!!



Wow, that is some kind of upgrade!!  I can't wait to hear all about your AK cruise.  I'm green!



twokats said:


> I thank you very much kind sir.  He has been taking really good care of me and mine.  I just hope I can get back to where I was before the break.



We hope so too.


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Happy Tuesday Gang,
> 
> Here's some trivia questions to get your thinking caps going.
> 
> 1) Which Disney resort was used in the Beach Boys music video for the song "Kokomo"?
> 
> 2) At what 2 Disney resorts can guest participate in lady bug releases?
> 
> 3) What resort was originally planned to be built on the site where the Disney Grand Floridian now stands?
> 
> 4) Where can disney guest find the "great ceremonial house"?
> 
> Have a magical day.


These are tough ones Eliza
I will take a crack at 2 
#1  Is it the Grand Floridian?
#4 Polynesian?
Im posing them back in question form as you can see

Me and T saw the Beach Boys in concert in Greensboro when Kokomo had been released and topping the charts.  They were great!  Would love to see them again, love the harmonies


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Happy Tuesday Gang,
> 
> Here's some trivia questions to get your thinking caps going.
> 
> 1) Which Disney resort was used in the Beach Boys music video for the song "Kokomo"?
> 
> 2) At what 2 Disney resorts can guest participate in lady bug releases?
> 
> 3) What resort was originally planned to be built on the site where the Disney Grand Floridian now stands?
> 
> 4) Where can disney guest find the "great ceremonial house"?
> 
> Have a magical day.


 
1)  Grand Floridian
2)  Poly for sure, and I think they do it at EPCOT during the Flower and Garden festival, but as for a second resort, I'm going with AKL
3)  I believe it was to be an Asian Resort.  Luv and I talked about this awhile, and she thought it was to be the Persian Resort.  But, I bought her an old computer game that dates to the late 90s, and it mentioned the theming to be more like Thailand.
4)  Poly


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> Well, I have some super exciting news that I need to share!!!
> 
> I found out today that the cruise fares have gone down for my sailing on the 12th, and we called our NCL rep and we were able to upgrade to a family suite with a balcony for only $260 total!  Considering we were in a GTY inside cabin eek before , I am THRILLED!
> 
> I can't imagine anything better than coffee and a book on a private veranda watching the glaciers pass by
> 
> We should really start packing.


That's fantastic news!  You'll have such a good time.  Have you checked any extended weather forecasts yet?  They're not terribly reliable, but they can give you a good idea of the overall weather pattern this time of year.  Be prepared to take a bazillion pictures.


----------



## sleepydog25

Originally Posted by *rusafee1183* 

 
_*Well, I have some super exciting news that I need to share!!!  

I found out today that the cruise fares have gone down for my sailing on the 12th, and we called our NCL rep and we were able to upgrade to a family suite with a balcony for only $260 total!  Considering we were in a GTY inside cabin eek before , I am THRILLED! 

I can't imagine anything better than coffee and a book on a private veranda watching the glaciers pass by  

We should really start packing.*_


_The weather in the southeastern parts of Alaska varies widely from those of Anchorage and Fairbanks, but I just read an article about how much colder Alaska is this time of year than normal.  The article focused on Fairbanks which is way into the interior, but I'd keep an eye on the weather forecasts as time gets closer to see just what you should pack.  Even if it is cooler than usual, you'll still have a GREAT time!  _


----------



## DisneyFreaks

twokats said:


> I thank you very much kind sir.  He has been taking really good care of me and mine.  I just hope I can get back to where I was before the break.



My prayers for a speedy recovery twokats.


----------



## rusafee1183

Muushka said:


> Wow, that is some kind of upgrade!!  I can't wait to hear all about your AK cruise.  I'm green!



Thank you!!! I'll make sure that I post lots of pics when I get back!! 



sleepydog25 said:


> That's fantastic news!  You'll have such a good time.  Have you checked any extended weather forecasts yet?  They're not terribly reliable, but they can give you a good idea of the overall weather pattern this time of year.  Be prepared to take a bazillion pictures.



I have been checking the weather a lot, but it's still so hard to tell how it will be. It seems like mid 40's right now, but I know it can fluctuate a lot between now and then. I was really hoping for mid 50's, that would be totally comfortable for me. We'll see! 

And yes!! I have my camera ready to go with 2 memory cards and 2 batteries. I don't want to miss a thing!! 




sleepydog25 said:


> Originally Posted by *rusafee1183*
> 
> 
> _*Well, I have some super exciting news that I need to share!!!
> 
> I found out today that the cruise fares have gone down for my sailing on the 12th, and we called our NCL rep and we were able to upgrade to a family suite with a balcony for only $260 total!  Considering we were in a GTY inside cabin eek before , I am THRILLED!
> 
> I can't imagine anything better than coffee and a book on a private veranda watching the glaciers pass by
> 
> We should really start packing.*_
> 
> 
> _The weather in the southeastern parts of Alaska varies widely from those of Anchorage and Fairbanks, but I just read an article about how much colder Alaska is this time of year than normal.  The article focused on Fairbanks which is way into the interior, but I'd keep an eye on the weather forecasts as time gets closer to see just what you should pack.  Even if it is cooler than usual, you'll still have a GREAT time!  _



I'm so excited!!! Like I said, I have been checking the weather like crazy - and it definitely seems lower than the "averages" have led me to believe. 

I think I am just nervous to pack and have been avoiding it because we went to San Francisco last fall and we were told that it would be chilly, and to bring layers and that it would be warm one minute and freezing the next. So, I packed tons of layers and warm clothes and we were DYING. It was unseasonably hot for that time of year. Like 85 in the middle of October!  So, I ended up bringing a ton of stuff we didn't need and didn't have anything that we DID need.  

So, I am tentative to start too early again and not pack properly


----------



## twokats

DisneyFreaks said:


> My prayers for a speedy recovery twokats.



Thank you, have had a fairly good day today.  Nine days til release!!!

Not as good as a VWL countdown, but for now it will work.


----------



## jimmytammy

Pirate G and sleepy
Great news, so happy for you guys!!


----------



## jimmytammy

We have a twofer of a different variety tomorrow...

Happy Birthday Loribell!!!!
Happy Anniversary rusafee1183!!!!
I am a day early, but around here, we cant celebrate special occasions none too soon


----------



## gmi3804

I'm not sure this is the right place to ask this, but:

We're checking into the Villas (our first stay there) on Saturday, in a dedicated 2BR. What kind of coffee makers are in these villas now? Do I need to bring coffee filters?


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> We have a twofer of a different variety tomorrow...
> 
> Happy Birthday Loribell!!!!
> Happy Anniversary rusafee1183!!!!
> I am a day early, but around here, we cant celebrate special occasions none too soon



So right JT. We can't start soon enough so I wish Loribel a magical birthday and rusafee1183 the best anniversary ever!!!


----------



## twinklebug

gmi3804 said:


> I'm not sure this is the right place to ask this, but:
> 
> We're checking into the Villas (our first stay there) on Saturday, in a dedicated 2BR. What kind of coffee makers are in these villas now? Do I need to bring coffee filters?



Hi gmi  

I bring standard 12 cup coffee filters to brew my coffee in as I don't care for the filter-bagged stuff supplied in the room (too bitter for me). All DVC units at this time are using the same standard coffee maker.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday Loribell!
Happy Anniversary Rusafee1183!!*

I hope the birthday is a great one Loribell and I hope the anniversary is a special one.

What do you figure, AP for the anniversary and WC for the birthday?????


----------



## gmi3804

twinklebug said:


> I bring standard 12 cup coffee filters to brew my coffee in as I don't care for the filter-bagged stuff supplied in the room (too bitter for me). All DVC units at this time are using the same standard coffee maker.
> 
> Enjoy your stay!



Thanks. I'll be sure to bring some with me.


----------



## bagsmom

George -- coffee supplies are at the top of my list!

Hey all -- just about a month to go!!!!!!  I'm so excited!  Things are in high gear here with the end of school, so we are ridiculously busy!  I just finished helping a friend landscape her yard.  She paid me generously -- it was a great help to both of us.  Her body won't allow her to do all the hard hauling and digging.  My budget won't allow me to be extravagant at Disney!    So my "paycheck" from her has allowed me to pay for Hoop dee Doo and TT Dessert party, with enough left over for another good meal for 4!!!!!  I am thrilled!  We are both very happy!

Here is a question for you.  We're staying in a studio.  We have no need of the pack-n-play, but will have great need of the space in the closet!  If I carry it down, will it be ok for the villa folks to store it somewhere else during our stay?

We are getting excited!


----------



## Corinne

Yay!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Corinne said:


> Yay!!!



SO excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsH42608

Well we can certainly see why you all love the lodge so much!! It's wonderful and I miss it now that I'm home! I can't wait to go back with my little guys someday. Within the first few HOURS  of being there DH was already willing to consider adding a contract at VWL!  We spent our entire 1st day at the pool- the smaller one by the villas. It was so quiet and relaxing, siiiiigh.  We actually got there at 10am and 1st had breakfast at WCC which was great. 
Some other things I LOVED: 
The boat ride to MK after dark.
Walking anywhere on this property!
Renting sea racers and speeding around Bay Lake.
The lobbies  in both the villas and the lodge.
The extremely short walk from the villas to the bus stop- since I tend to forget things and seem to always be running back for something.

The only thing we wish it had was a little water play area for our little guys. The kiddie pool was cute and they'll be big enough to go down the slide before I know it anyway .  



Anyway, we loved it loved it loved it!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

MrsH42608 said:


> Well we can certainly see why you all love the lodge so much!! It's wonderful and I miss it now that I'm home! I can't wait to go back with my little guys someday. Within the first few HOURS of being there DH was already willing to consider adding a contract at VWL! We spent our entire 1st day at the pool- the smaller one by the villas. It was so quiet and relaxing, siiiiigh. We actually got there at 10am and 1st had breakfast at WCC which was great.
> Some other things I LOVED:
> The boat ride to MK after dark.
> Walking anywhere on this property!
> Renting sea racers and speeding around Bay Lake.
> The lobbies in both the villas and the lodge.
> The extremely short walk from the villas to the bus stop- since I tend to forget things and seem to always be running back for something.
> 
> The only thing we wish it had was a little water play area for our little guys. The kiddie pool was cute and they'll be big enough to go down the slide before I know it anyway .
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, we loved it loved it loved it!!!


So glad to hear of your special moments.  I agree that walking anywhere on the property is magical, as you can easily separate yourself from the noise and excitement when you want.  I've often said one of the top things I love about the Lodge is that after a long day in the parks with thousands of my closest friends, it's nice to come home to relative serenity.  Within two months now of being there with *luv*.


----------



## Murron

Exactly one week from today we will be in VWL !  

It could not come at a better time!   Work de-stressing a lots of margaritas are going to be the order of the day(s)!


----------



## Granny

Pirate Granny said:


> SO EXCITED... I just got word that my VWL passed ROFR today...
> Now Quick...tell me how to get the VWL in my signature...
> 
> I can sit on the rocking chairs with the rest of you fine people.
> 
> Contract was submitted April 10th and passed today...150 December use year points...and buyer pays all member fees and closing costs with 50 2012 points still available... paid more than we wanted, but was tired of waiting, waiting, waiting for the PERFECT contract...



This is wonderful news!  CONGRATULATIONS and looking forward to welcoming you home !!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Murron said:


> Exactly one week from today we will be in VWL !
> 
> It could not come at a better time! Work de-stressing a lots of margaritas are going to be the order of the day(s)!


How about a happy dance for you?    Try the Trout Pass pool bar over near the main pool area.  Great place to grab your favorite adult beverage during the afternoon.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We have a twofer of a different variety tomorrow...
> 
> Happy Birthday Loribell!!!!
> Happy Anniversary rusafee1183!!!!
> I am a day early, but around here, we cant celebrate special occasions none too soon



Good point, Jimmy!  


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Loribell!

and

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY Rusafee!



Also, prayers and best wishes out to you, TwoKats.  Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Granny

Good morning Groupies!


I'm sitting here in a hotel room in Bloomington, IN as we are beginning a weekend of celebration for my younger daughter's graduation from Indiana University.  I thought of all of you who I have known so long, and I remember posting comments on these boards when we were in the college search mode.  Wow, does time ever pass quickly!

Since we are great about supporting each other through life's rough times, I wanted to also share a time that is full of joyful anticipation of a new stage in my daughter's life.  We couldn't be happier and prouder for her.  And all you who I've "known" so long, I wanted you to be part of this happy time.  Enjoy your weekend, and I wish every one of you a wonderful day.


----------



## bagsmom

MrsH42608 said:


> Well we can certainly see why you all love the lodge so much!! It's wonderful and I miss it now that I'm home! I can't wait to go back with my little guys someday. Within the first few HOURS  of being there DH was already willing to consider adding a contract at VWL!  We spent our entire 1st day at the pool- the smaller one by the villas. It was so quiet and relaxing, siiiiigh.  We actually got there at 10am and 1st had breakfast at WCC which was great.
> Some other things I LOVED:
> The boat ride to MK after dark.
> Walking anywhere on this property!
> Renting sea racers and speeding around Bay Lake.
> The lobbies  in both the villas and the lodge.
> The extremely short walk from the villas to the bus stop- since I tend to forget things and seem to always be running back for something.
> 
> The only thing we wish it had was a little water play area for our little guys. The kiddie pool was cute and they'll be big enough to go down the slide before I know it anyway .
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, we loved it loved it loved it!!!



Kate -- thanks for your vacation update!  It's so fun to read about everyone's trips!  My little guys will be big guys this time.  We can't wait to go!


----------



## bagsmom

Granny said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here in a hotel room in Bloomington, IN as we are beginning a weekend of celebration for my younger daughter's graduation from Indiana University.  I thought of all of you who I have known so long, and I remember posting comments on these boards when we were in the college search mode.  Wow, does time ever pass quickly!
> 
> Since we are great about supporting each other through life's rough times, I wanted to also share a time that is full of joyful anticipation of a new stage in my daughter's life.  We couldn't be happier and prouder for her.  And all you who I've "known" so long, I wanted you to be part of this happy time.  Enjoy your weekend, and I wish every one of you a wonderful day.



Granny -- how wonderful!  Although I'm still sort of a new groupie, and haven't been around for all the milestones, I can appreciate your thoughts and feelings right now!  Our boys are still relatively young, but they are in that stage where you realize they are REALLY growing up -- and it's happening fast.  I know we will be in your shoes in the blink of an eye.  

Reading your post is a reminder to me to really stop and savor every little moment!

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Murron said:


> Exactly one week from today we will be in VWL !
> 
> It could not come at a better time!   Work de-stressing a lots of margaritas are going to be the order of the day(s)!



Wooooooooooooooooooooo!  Have a margarita for me!  We have a month to go!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Sorry I'm a little late.....final exam week for me and I'm a bit stressed.....

_*But wanted to extend warm "happy birthdays" to :
franandaj & Loribell !!!!*_


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here in a hotel room in Bloomington, IN as we are beginning a weekend of celebration for my younger daughter's graduation from Indiana University.  I thought of all of you who I have known so long, and I remember posting comments on these boards when we were in the college search mode.  Wow, does time ever pass quickly!
> 
> Since we are great about supporting each other through life's rough times, I wanted to also share a time that is full of joyful anticipation of a new stage in my daughter's life.  We couldn't be happier and prouder for her.  And all you who I've "known" so long, I wanted you to be part of this happy time.  Enjoy your weekend, and I wish every one of you a wonderful day.


Much congrats to your daughter Granny !!! My daughter graduated from FSU this time last year so I understand COMPLETELY how it feels !!!! Hugs !






Here was my daughter last year after just arriving in WDW for a post grad celebration and dinner at Olivia's with her grad "ears" on :




_*HAPPY GRADUATION AND CONGRATS TO YOUR DAUGHTER GRANNY !!!!*_


----------



## twinmom108

Muushka said:


> *Happy Birthday Loribell!
> Happy Anniversary Rusafee1183!!*
> 
> :



Hope you two had the best celebrations ever!!


----------



## bagsmom

twinmom108 said:


> Hope you two had the best celebrations ever!!



I second that!


----------



## Corinne

*Granny* congrats to your daughter!  Time really does go by so fast!  Our younger son only has one more year to go.  Enjoy your weekend!

*Maria* good luck with your exams!


----------



## rusafee1183

Pirate Granny said:


> SO EXCITED... I just got word that my VWL passed ROFR today...
> Now Quick...tell me how to get the VWL in my signature...
> 
> I can sit on the rocking chairs with the rest of you fine people.
> 
> Contract was submitted April 10th and passed today...150 December use year points...and buyer pays all member fees and closing costs with 50 2012 points still available... paid more than we wanted, but was tired of waiting, waiting, waiting for the PERFECT contract...




WooooHoooooo!!!!  Congratulations on passing ROFR! Sorry I'm a little late with this, but either way - VERY exciting news!!!! 



jimmytammy said:


> We have a twofer of a different variety tomorrow...
> 
> Happy Birthday Loribell!!!!
> Happy Anniversary rusafee1183!!!!
> I am a day early, but around here, we cant celebrate special occasions none too soon



Thank you JT!! 



twokats said:


> So right JT. We can't start soon enough so I wish Loribel a magical birthday and rusafee1183 the best anniversary ever!!!



Thanks! It was amazing! 



Muushka said:


> *Happy Birthday Loribell!
> Happy Anniversary Rusafee1183!!*
> 
> I hope the birthday is a great one Loribell and I hope the anniversary is a special one.
> 
> What do you figure, AP for the anniversary and WC for the birthday?????



AP sounds perfect for an anniversary! Overlooking the water, glass of champagne..... 




Granny said:


> Good point, Jimmy!
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Loribell!
> 
> and
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY Rusafee!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, prayers and best wishes out to you, TwoKats.  Wishing you all the best.



Thank you!!! 



Granny said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here in a hotel room in Bloomington, IN as we are beginning a weekend of celebration for my younger daughter's graduation from Indiana University.  I thought of all of you who I have known so long, and I remember posting comments on these boards when we were in the college search mode.  Wow, does time ever pass quickly!
> 
> Since we are great about supporting each other through life's rough times, I wanted to also share a time that is full of joyful anticipation of a new stage in my daughter's life.  We couldn't be happier and prouder for her.  And all you who I've "known" so long, I wanted you to be part of this happy time.  Enjoy your weekend, and I wish every one of you a wonderful day.



Congratulations on your daughters graduation! It's so nice to have somewhere to share all the happy times with friends.  New and old!  



twinmom108 said:


> Hope you two had the best celebrations ever!!



 We did! 



bagsmom said:


> I second that!



Thank you so much again everyone!!!! 


We had a great night. We went to one of our favorite restaurants in the city, and headed straight home to watch the Pens game! Super romantic, right?  

But I know there's a lot of hockey fans around here - so you all can understand  

We decided that wine and dessert would be best served in front of the TV with PJ's on.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Granny said:


> Good morning Groupies!I'm sitting here in a hotel room in Bloomington, IN as we are beginning a weekend of celebration for my younger daughter's graduation from Indiana University.  I thought of all of you who I have known so long, and I remember posting comments on these boards when we were in the college search mode.  Wow, does time ever pass quickly!
> Since we are great about supporting each other through life's rough times, I wanted to also share a time that is full of joyful anticipation of a new stage in my daughter's life.  We couldn't be happier and prouder for her.  And all you who I've "known" so long, I wanted you to be part of this happy time.  Enjoy your weekend, and I wish every one of you a wonderful day.



I hadn't joined the groupies yet when you were in college search mode but I do know how quickly time can fly.  Congratulations to your daughter Granny. May she experience all of the good things life has in store.


----------



## jimmytammy

MrsH42608 said:


> Well we can certainly see why you all love the lodge so much!! It's wonderful and I miss it now that I'm home! I can't wait to go back with my little guys someday. Within the first few HOURS  of being there DH was already willing to consider adding a contract at VWL!  We spent our entire 1st day at the pool- the smaller one by the villas. It was so quiet and relaxing, siiiiigh.  We actually got there at 10am and 1st had breakfast at WCC which was great.
> Some other things I LOVED:
> The boat ride to MK after dark.
> Walking anywhere on this property!
> Renting sea racers and speeding around Bay Lake.
> The lobbies  in both the villas and the lodge.
> The extremely short walk from the villas to the bus stop- since I tend to forget things and seem to always be running back for something.
> 
> The only thing we wish it had was a little water play area for our little guys. The kiddie pool was cute and they'll be big enough to go down the slide before I know it anyway .
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, we loved it loved it loved it!!!


It is a special place indeed, glad you folks got so much joy out of your trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here in a hotel room in Bloomington, IN as we are beginning a weekend of celebration for my younger daughter's graduation from Indiana University.  I thought of all of you who I have known so long, and I remember posting comments on these boards when we were in the college search mode.  Wow, does time ever pass quickly!
> 
> Since we are great about supporting each other through life's rough times, I wanted to also share a time that is full of joyful anticipation of a new stage in my daughter's life.  We couldn't be happier and prouder for her.  And all you who I've "known" so long, I wanted you to be part of this happy time.  Enjoy your weekend, and I wish every one of you a wonderful day.


Congratulations to your daughter and your entire family on her graduation!  Like you Granny, hard to believe the years have gone by so quick!  I remember when you folks were in the search, now you are on the other end of it all


----------



## twokats

I hope all groupies are having a good weekend.

It has been crazy here in Texas.  Usually the end of February or into March, we are warming up and we get ready for hot.  But we get into May and we actually had temps in the upper 30's.  I was like what is going on here, this is May and this is Texas. . . . . . very unusual.  But we are warming up again and are now back in the 70's.

Rehab has been going well.  They informed me the other day that I am surpassing everything they are having me do so that they have upped my release date from 5-10 to Wed 5-8!!!

So for my non Disney countdown I have 4 more days til freedom!!!  They have built the ramp for me to get into my house and DH and the kids have been rearranging and trying to make sure I can maneuver the wheelchair and the walker.  They are so good to me!

So here are my happy dancers!!!


----------



## twinmom108

twokats said:


> I hope all groupies are having a good weekend.
> 
> 
> Rehab has been going well.  They informed me the other day that I am surpassing everything they are having me do so that they have upped my release date from 5-10 to Wed 5-8!!!
> 
> So for my non Disney countdown I have 4 more days til freedom!!!  They have built the ramp for me to get into my house and DH and the kids have been rearranging and trying to make sure I can maneuver the wheelchair and the walker.  They are so good to me!
> 
> So here are my happy dancers!!!



Sounds great that rehab is going well for you.  Must be exciting that you're going home 2 days earlier!


----------



## MiaSRN62

twokats said:


> I hope all groupies are having a good weekend.
> 
> It has been crazy here in Texas.  Usually the end of February or into March, we are warming up and we get ready for hot.  But we get into May and we actually had temps in the upper 30's.  I was like what is going on here, this is May and this is Texas. . . . . . very unusual.  But we are warming up again and are now back in the 70's.
> 
> Rehab has been going well.  They informed me the other day that I am surpassing everything they are having me do so that they have upped my release date from 5-10 to Wed 5-8!!!
> 
> So for my non Disney countdown I have 4 more days til freedom!!!  They have built the ramp for me to get into my house and DH and the kids have been rearranging and trying to make sure I can maneuver the wheelchair and the walker.  They are so good to me!
> 
> So here are my happy dancers!!!



Yaaay *Kathy* ! Glad it's going well for you 
And even Florida has been having cooler than usual weather ?? 

And thank you *Corinne* !!!! I graduated from this crazy semester !


----------



## rusafee1183

Well, just when I wrote it off as impossible - I found a PERFECT resale contract for us, made an offer and it was ACCEPTED!!!!    

I know that is only round one, and we need to pray that ROFR goes smoothly - but I have another issue. A few weeks ago, I told you guys that I got on the WL for points direct - well... what do I do now? Should I tell my guide to take me off? What if I get ROFR'd... and then I have taken myself off the list  I know that VWL points are in HIGH demand now, so there's the good possibility that Disney will ROFR us. 

I just don't know what to do now.


----------



## Linda67

rusafee1183 said:


> Well, just when I wrote it off as impossible - I found a PERFECT resale contract for us, made an offer and it was ACCEPTED!!!!
> 
> I know that is only round one, and we need to pray that ROFR goes smoothly - but I have another issue. A few weeks ago, I told you guys that I got on the WL for points direct - well... what do I do now? Should I tell my guide to take me off? What if I get ROFR'd... and then I have taken myself off the list  I know that VWL points are in HIGH demand now, so there's the good possibility that Disney will ROFR us.
> 
> I just don't know what to do now.



I'm sure the others will have far better advice than me but I just wanted to say ..... Great news!! 
You are one step closer


----------



## rusafee1183

Linda67 said:


> I'm sure the others will have far better advice than me but I just wanted to say ..... Great news!!
> You are one step closer



Thanks so much Linda!!!!  I was literally walking around my house in circles today after I talked to the Broker pacing like, _omg.omg.omg. O-M-G. *OH - MY - GOD*_. I couldn't believe how fast it all happened!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here in a hotel room in Bloomington, IN as we are beginning a weekend of celebration for my younger daughter's graduation from Indiana University.  I thought of all of you who I have known so long, and I remember posting comments on these boards when we were in the college search mode.  Wow, does time ever pass quickly!
> 
> Since we are great about supporting each other through life's rough times, I wanted to also share a time that is full of joyful anticipation of a new stage in my daughter's life.  We couldn't be happier and prouder for her.  And all you who I've "known" so long, I wanted you to be part of this happy time.  Enjoy your weekend, and I wish every one of you a wonderful day.



Granny, we are happy for you and your daughter!  I was just trying to explain to a friend visiting from PA about our Groupies and your post popped up.  I read it to her and she said "I understand why these people are friends!".  

Is this your daughter who was thinking about going to RI?  In any event, best wishes and congratulations to her!



twokats said:


> I hope all groupies are having a good weekend.
> 
> It has been crazy here in Texas.  Usually the end of February or into March, we are warming up and we get ready for hot.  But we get into May and we actually had temps in the upper 30's.  I was like what is going on here, this is May and this is Texas. . . . . . very unusual.  But we are warming up again and are now back in the 70's.
> 
> Rehab has been going well.  They informed me the other day that I am surpassing everything they are having me do so that they have upped my release date from 5-10 to Wed 5-8!!!
> 
> So for my non Disney countdown I have 4 more days til freedom!!!  They have built the ramp for me to get into my house and DH and the kids have been rearranging and trying to make sure I can maneuver the wheelchair and the walker.  They are so good to me!
> 
> So here are my happy dancers!!!



We are happy for you.  May you continue to surpass all expectations!
And you have a wonderful family.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Granny, we are happy for you and your daughter!  I was just trying to explain to a friend visiting from PA about our Groupies and your post popped up.  I read it to her and she said "I understand why these people are friends!".
> 
> Is this your daughter who was thinking about going to RI?  In any event, best wishes and congratulations to her!



Thanks Muush...yep this is the daughter who accepted that job and will be heading to RI in August.  Life does change so quickly some times!  

It was a great ceremony yesterday and today for the graduation, and we have been celebrating all weekend.   Thanks all for your kind words as always.


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> Well, just when I wrote it off as impossible - I found a PERFECT resale contract for us, made an offer and it was ACCEPTED!!!!
> 
> I know that is only round one, and we need to pray that ROFR goes smoothly - but I have another issue. A few weeks ago, I told you guys that I got on the WL for points direct - well... what do I do now? Should I tell my guide to take me off? What if I get ROFR'd... and then I have taken myself off the list  I know that VWL points are in HIGH demand now, so there's the good possibility that Disney will ROFR us.
> 
> I just don't know what to do now.


Nah, stay on the waitlist.  The chances of it coming through before you find out about ROFR are slim to miniscule.  Should your waitlist come through, you'll have the opportunity to turn it down and get your money credited back to you.  Congrats!


----------



## bagsmom

rusafee1183 said:


> Well, just when I wrote it off as impossible - I found a PERFECT resale contract for us, made an offer and it was ACCEPTED!!!!
> 
> I know that is only round one, and we need to pray that ROFR goes smoothly - but I have another issue. A few weeks ago, I told you guys that I got on the WL for points direct - well... what do I do now? Should I tell my guide to take me off? What if I get ROFR'd... and then I have taken myself off the list  I know that VWL points are in HIGH demand now, so there's the good possibility that Disney will ROFR us.
> 
> I just don't know what to do now.



That is really exciting!  The DVC isn't a possibility for our family -- but it is so much fun living vicariously through all you guys!!!!!  So exciting!

32 days till we head for Disney!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here in a hotel room in Bloomington, IN as we are beginning a weekend of celebration for my younger daughter's graduation from Indiana University.  I thought of all of you who I have known so long, and I remember posting comments on these boards when we were in the college search mode.  Wow, does time ever pass quickly!
> 
> Since we are great about supporting each other through life's rough times, I wanted to also share a time that is full of joyful anticipation of a new stage in my daughter's life.  We couldn't be happier and prouder for her.  And all you who I've "known" so long, I wanted you to be part of this happy time.  Enjoy your weekend, and I wish every one of you a wonderful day.



OMG!!!

I absolutely remember the post.  Ok, you and Mrs. G are going to have to knock it off, time cannot have past that quickly.  


Congratulations to your daughter Granny.  such a wonderful and exciting time.  And a big congratulations to you and Mrs. G.  You guys also deserve a drink and a round of applause in your honor.  In todays age of instant and constant news of young adults behaving badly, it's some times very easy to forget that there are wonderful young ladies achieving great goals with wonderful papas and mamas behind them!! 

Thanks for sharing such wonderful news.


----------



## Kathymford

Hi groupies! I have a question for you. My bf and I will be celebrating our 10 year anniversary during our Dec trip! I had planned to do V&A's, but the bf is thinking it might be too much money with all of the other meals we are planning (we are planning 3 trips in 12 mos after all. Lol). So I need a back-up restaurant for our anniversary dinner.  

So. What are your favorite celebratory-like places to dine?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here in a hotel room in Bloomington, IN as we are beginning a weekend of celebration for my younger daughter's graduation from Indiana University.  I thought of all of you who I have known so long, and I remember posting comments on these boards when we were in the college search mode.  Wow, does time ever pass quickly!
> 
> Since we are great about supporting each other through life's rough times, I wanted to also share a time that is full of joyful anticipation of a new stage in my daughter's life.  We couldn't be happier and prouder for her.  And all you who I've "known" so long, I wanted you to be part of this happy time.  Enjoy your weekend, and I wish every one of you a wonderful day.



Definitely an exciting time!  Congrats to your daughter and wishing her the best as she ventures out.   I'll be attending my youngest niece/goddaughters college graduation at the end of the week.  It is hard to believe how quickly the time goes!



twokats said:


> I hope all groupies are having a good weekend.
> 
> It has been crazy here in Texas.  Usually the end of February or into March, we are warming up and we get ready for hot.  But we get into May and we actually had temps in the upper 30's.  I was like what is going on here, this is May and this is Texas. . . . . . very unusual.  But we are warming up again and are now back in the 70's.
> 
> Rehab has been going well.  They informed me the other day that I am surpassing everything they are having me do so that they have upped my release date from 5-10 to Wed 5-8!!!
> 
> So for my non Disney countdown I have 4 more days til freedom!!!  They have built the ramp for me to get into my house and DH and the kids have been rearranging and trying to make sure I can maneuver the wheelchair and the walker.  They are so good to me!
> 
> So here are my happy dancers!!!



Terrific news Kathy!!  Sounds like things are all set up for you to get back where you belong!  



Kathymford said:


> Hi groupies! I have a question for you. My bf and I will be celebrating our 10 year anniversary during our Dec trip! I had planned to do V&A's, but the bf is thinking it might be too much money with all of the other meals we are planning (we are planning 3 trips in 12 mos after all. Lol). So I need a back-up restaurant for our anniversary dinner.
> 
> So. What are your favorite celebratory-like places to dine?



California Grill!  Number one choice for that.

Other places we've celebrated or would consider celebrating at are dinner in the Castle (of course many children around so not exactly peaceful!  lol), and we also like Coral Reef.  Brown Derby or the new to us Mama Melrose come to mind as places we would select depending on the atmosphere we preferred.  Outside of a park I'd consider Jiko or Artist Point.


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats said:


> I hope all groupies are having a good weekend.
> 
> It has been crazy here in Texas.  Usually the end of February or into March, we are warming up and we get ready for hot.  But we get into May and we actually had temps in the upper 30's.  I was like what is going on here, this is May and this is Texas. . . . . . very unusual.  But we are warming up again and are now back in the 70's.
> 
> Rehab has been going well.  They informed me the other day that I am surpassing everything they are having me do so that they have upped my release date from 5-10 to Wed 5-8!!!
> 
> So for my non Disney countdown I have 4 more days til freedom!!!  They have built the ramp for me to get into my house and DH and the kids have been rearranging and trying to make sure I can maneuver the wheelchair and the walker.  They are so good to me!
> 
> So here are my happy dancers!!!



Great news!


----------



## sleepydog25

Kathymford said:


> Hi groupies! I have a question for you. My bf and I will be celebrating our 10 year anniversary during our Dec trip! I had planned to do V&A's, but the bf is thinking it might be too much money with all of the other meals we are planning (we are planning 3 trips in 12 mos after all. Lol). So I need a back-up restaurant for our anniversary dinner.
> 
> So. What are your favorite celebratory-like places to dine?


California Grill would be near the top of our list, as well, only we're hesitant to recommend it before trying it out after it re-opens sometime late in the summer.  We hope it will remain exceptional, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it.  As for our sentimental favorite, Artist Point tops the list as it is romantic and the food is excellent.  After dinner, you can walk the grounds of the Lodge which are serene and lovely.  Sit on the beach.  Stroll along the nature trail.  Finally, Jiko would make an excellent choice, too.  Congrats!


----------



## jimmytammy

There is another birthday around the corner...

Happy Birthday DiznyDad!!!!


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> Nah, stay on the waitlist.  The chances of it coming through before you find out about ROFR are slim to miniscule.  Should your waitlist come through, you'll have the opportunity to turn it down and get your money credited back to you.  Congrats!




This is exactly what I was thinking, especially after the conversation we had about how long you have already been on the WL. 

_you'll have the opportunity to turn it down and get your money credited back to you._

This is super helpful to know! This is what I was afraid of, since I already gave my card details to my guide. I wasn't sure how to handle this situation. 

Thanks so much for the peace of mind! 



bagsmom said:


> That is really exciting!  The DVC isn't a possibility for our family -- but it is so much fun living vicariously through all you guys!!!!!  So exciting!
> 
> 32 days till we head for Disney!



Thanks so much!!!!! 

Wooooohooooo on your countdown!!!!  You're getting so close! 



Kathymford said:


> Hi groupies! I have a question for you. My bf and I will be celebrating our 10 year anniversary during our Dec trip! I had planned to do V&A's, but the bf is thinking it might be too much money with all of the other meals we are planning (we are planning 3 trips in 12 mos after all. Lol). So I need a back-up restaurant for our anniversary dinner.
> 
> So. What are your favorite celebratory-like places to dine?



If you are a (somewhat) adventerous eater and like to try new things, I really recommend Jiko. It was very romantic and the AKL is just beautiful. 



twokats said:


> I hope all groupies are having a good weekend.
> 
> It has been crazy here in Texas.  Usually the end of February or into March, we are warming up and we get ready for hot.  But we get into May and we actually had temps in the upper 30's.  I was like what is going on here, this is May and this is Texas. . . . . . very unusual.  But we are warming up again and are now back in the 70's.
> 
> Rehab has been going well.  They informed me the other day that I am surpassing everything they are having me do so that they have upped my release date from 5-10 to Wed 5-8!!!
> 
> So for my non Disney countdown I have 4 more days til freedom!!!  They have built the ramp for me to get into my house and DH and the kids have been rearranging and trying to make sure I can maneuver the wheelchair and the walker.  They are so good to me!
> 
> So here are my happy dancers!!!



Great news!!!! 

    



jimmytammy said:


> There is another birthday around the corner...
> 
> Happy Birthday DiznyDad!!!!



*Happy Birthday DiznyDad!*

 *<------ Look!* It's Aerosmith with a _super _stretch limo with backstage passes to take you to the show!


----------



## blossomz

happy birthday dizneydad!!!!!


----------



## epcot1985

Hey guys- quick question. Are there grills at the VWL?


----------



## twokats

DDad, I hope tomorrow brings you the absolute best birthday ever!!


----------



## bagsmom

twokats said:


> DDad, I hope tomorrow brings you the absolute best birthday ever!!



Happy Day to You DDad!!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

HAVE A TERRIFIC BIRTHDAY DIZNEY DAD!!


----------



## Linda67

Kathymford said:


> Hi groupies! I have a question for you. My bf and I will be celebrating our 10 year anniversary during our Dec trip! I had planned to do V&A's, but the bf is thinking it might be too much money with all of the other meals we are planning (we are planning 3 trips in 12 mos after all. Lol). So I need a back-up restaurant for our anniversary dinner.
> 
> So. What are your favorite celebratory-like places to dine?



Another vote for California Grill
It should be open again by the time of your trip in December and will be all shiny and new


----------



## sleepydog25

epcot1985 said:


> Hey guys- quick question. Are there grills at the VWL?


As many times as I've stayed there, I'm not sure of the answer.  However, I don't think there are, at least none close to your room.


----------



## Granny

epcot1985 said:


> Hey guys- quick question. Are there grills at the VWL?



Yes, there is a grill out on the beach near the bike & boat rental place.  It's not a VWL grill per se, but honestly I've never seen anyone using it so you will probably be good!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I absolutely remember the post.  Ok, you and Mrs. G are going to have to knock it off, time cannot have past that quickly.
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your daughter Granny.  such a wonderful and exciting time.  And a big congratulations to you and Mrs. G.  You guys also deserve a drink and a round of applause in your honor.  In todays age of instant and constant news of young adults behaving badly, it's some times very easy to forget that there are wonderful young ladies achieving great goals with wonderful papas and mamas behind them!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing such wonderful news.



Thanks Eliza (can I still call you that now that I know it's not your name?)!  Those are kind words, and yes we did have that drink or two and several rounds of general applause.  My daughter lives in a rented house with 10 other graduating girls so there was no shortage of celebration going on!  I know what you mean about time flying...it seems like the college years flew the fastest of all.  Consider yourself warned!  




KAT4DISNEY said:


> Definitely an exciting time!  Congrats to your daughter and wishing her the best as she ventures out.   I'll be attending my youngest niece/goddaughters college graduation at the end of the week.  It is hard to believe how quickly the time goes!



Kathy...thanks for the wishes...I think she is off to a good start since she has a job lined up.  And I hope your niece's graduation is a wonderful one as well!


----------



## Muushka

My early morning birthday wishes for Dizney Dad disappeared!!!

*HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY DIZNEY DAD!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday DizneyDad!! *


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

epcot1985 said:


> Hey guys- quick question. Are there grills at the VWL?



Love a reason to post a picture!  You can see the grill to the left in the photo.






And just because....


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Love a reason to post a picture!  You can see the grill to the left in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because....


Kathy Loving the photos, but the one of the side of the building, and the rocking chairs especially captured my heart.  Thanks for sharing, started my day off just right!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*WOW!* Thanks to all for the wonderful Birthday wishes!

To all of my groupie friends with whom I have broken bread or shared a ride or two; to all of those with whom I have shared events, stories, hopes and dreams here on the DIS but not yet met in The World; and to all those so gracious to wish me greetings with whom I have not yet crossed paths; *THANKS SO MUCH* for setting aside a small moment in each of your lives to wish me Birthday greetings.

As I have said before, I am currently on a construction site about an hour from home and have been supervising our company's activities here since mid  Oct.; leave home at 5:30 AM and return home anywhere between 6:30 to 8PM every day.  Such a schedule really restricts my time in lots of things.  I am indeed here from time to time "lurking" through your posts, but just don't have much time to get into the hub-bub of the day on the DIS.  But there is light at the end of the tunnel for this schedule (or it is the light on the front of the train coming at me).  Hopefully by end of summer I'll be back in a more relaxed atmosphere and can get back into that daily discussion we all so enjoy - our Lodge!

Again, thanks to all for taking the time to acknowledge an old guy's day.  I miss all of you and our interaction with each other.

 See you in The World . . .


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Dizny Dad!!!*

I hope it's a great one, and that many more are on the way!


----------



## princesskat

Happy Birthday Dizny Dad!!!!


----------



## eliza61

Did I miss the big day?  Happy Birthday DAD!!  Hope it was wonderful.


----------



## DiznyDi

eliza61 said:


> Did I miss the big day?  Happy Birthday DAD!!  Hope it was wonderful.



No, Eliza, you didn't miss it.  Today's the day.

*Happy Birthday Rich!*


----------



## wfc4life

Happy belated birthday Dizny Dad! I hope it was a great one.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Love a reason to post a picture!



Wow what gorgeous photos!!  I am getting even more excited if that's possible. LoL  Thanks Kathy!!


----------



## sleepydog25

As I'm sitting here in low 50s temps, suffocating fog, and heavy rain (3" the past 2+ days), it struck me that I should go to my happy place.  Thus, I went looking at pictures of the Lodge, thinking "perhaps this will be a good pick-me-up."  It worked, so I thought I'd share. . .

















These aren't great shots, but they were the ones I could recall most easily!


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> As I'm sitting here in low 50s temps, suffocating fog, and heavy rain (3" the past 2+ days), it struck me that I should go to my happy place.  Thus, I went looking at pictures of the Lodge, thinking "perhaps this will be a good pick-me-up."  It worked, so I thought I'd share. . .
> 
> http://s54.photobucket.com/user/sheridac/media/IMG_0464-1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s54.photobucket.com/user/sheridac/media/WeddingPlanningTripNov2012076.jpg.html
> 
> http://s54.photobucket.com/user/sheridac/media/WeddingPlanningTripNov2012001-1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s54.photobucket.com/user/sheridac/media/IMG_0465-2.jpg.html
> 
> These aren't great shots, but they were the ones I could recall most easily!



Thanks sleepy just what I needed!!  
I am out of rehab and on my way to see my surgeon and then I will be at my own home tonight.


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> Thanks sleepy just what I needed!!
> I am out of rehab and on my way to see my surgeon and then I will be at my own home tonight.


That is most excellent news, Kathy!  Nothing beats sleeping (or tossing and turning to find a comfortable position) than one's own home.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Thanks sleepy just what I needed!!
> I am out of rehab and on my way to see my surgeon and then I will be at my own home tonight.



Great news!  May you continue to get better 



Dizny Dad said:


> *WOW!* Thanks to all for the wonderful Birthday wishes!
> 
> To all of my groupie friends with whom I have broken bread or shared a ride or two; to all of those with whom I have shared events, stories, hopes and dreams here on the DIS but not yet met in The World; and to all those so gracious to wish me greetings with whom I have not yet crossed paths; *THANKS SO MUCH* for setting aside a small moment in each of your lives to wish me Birthday greetings.
> 
> As I have said before, I am currently on a construction site about an hour from home and have been supervising our company's activities here since mid  Oct.; leave home at 5:30 AM and return home anywhere between 6:30 to 8PM every day.  Such a schedule really restricts my time in lots of things.  I am indeed here from time to time "lurking" through your posts, but just don't have much time to get into the hub-bub of the day on the DIS.  But there is light at the end of the tunnel for this schedule (or it is the light on the front of the train coming at me).  Hopefully by end of summer I'll be back in a more relaxed atmosphere and can get back into that daily discussion we all so enjoy - our Lodge!
> 
> Again, thanks to all for taking the time to acknowledge an old guy's day.  I miss all of you and our interaction with each other.
> 
> See you in The World . . .



Good to see you Birthday Boy.  We have had to good fortune to meet you and Diane.  A couple of times!  
A great couple of people.


----------



## DiznyDi

twokats said:


> Thanks sleepy just what I needed!!
> I am out of rehab and on my way to see my surgeon and then *I will be at my own home tonight.*





Nothing beats sleeping in your own bed!


----------



## horselover

Awwww, I missed it.     

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY DIZNY DAD!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Julie!
Nice to see you.  I know you've been really busy 'traveling'. Love the pictures you post on Facebook.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Belated Birthday DiznyDad! Hope it was a great day!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Kathy Loving the photos, but the one of the side of the building, and the rocking chairs especially captured my heart.  Thanks for sharing, started my day off just right!



Glad you enjoyed Jimmy!



DisneyFreaks said:


> Wow what gorgeous photos!!  I am getting even more excited if that's possible. LoL  Thanks Kathy!!



Thanks!  It got me excited too - only 3 more sleeps 'til we're at our sister lodge at AKV.  



sleepydog25 said:


> As I'm sitting here in low 50s temps, suffocating fog, and heavy rain (3" the past 2+ days), it struck me that I should go to my happy place.  Thus, I went looking at pictures of the Lodge, thinking "perhaps this will be a good pick-me-up."  It worked, so I thought I'd share. . .
> 
> ......
> These aren't great shots, but they were the ones I could recall most easily!



Lovely pictures sleepydog!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bagsmom

Congrats on the milestone, Kathy!

I think I said Happy Birthday already, DD, but just in case, Happy Happy Again!

I have a couple of questions for you guys.

We are getting close to our trip!!!!!!  28 days to go!

Two things....  is there one of those little retractable clotheslines in the bathroom to hang damp swimsuits on?  (Studio.)

And -- is there a place on property to store our bikes and lock them up?  If so, is it covered?  We are thinking of bringing ours -- we would transport on the bike rack, but don't want to leave them on there, since we'll be driving ourselves to and from the parks.

Thanks, guys -- we are getting excited.  Luckily, there is so much to keep us occupied right now with the end of the school year!  If I had to wait 28 days with nothing else to think about, I think I would burst!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Julie!
> Nice to see you.  I know you've been really busy 'traveling'. Love the pictures you post on Facebook.



Hi Di!             Glad you've been enjoying the pictures.  I'm very lucky I have a fun job that feeds my love of Disney.    



bagsmom said:


> I have a couple of questions for you guys.
> 
> We are getting close to our trip!!!!!!  28 days to go!
> 
> Two things....  is there one of those little retractable clotheslines in the bathroom to hang damp swimsuits on?  (Studio.)
> 
> And -- is there a place on property to store our bikes and lock them up?  If so, is it covered?  We are thinking of bringing ours -- we would transport on the bike rack, but don't want to leave them on there, since we'll be driving ourselves to and from the parks.
> 
> Thanks, guys -- we are getting excited.  Luckily, there is so much to keep us occupied right now with the end of the school year!  If I had to wait 28 days with nothing else to think about, I think I would burst!



Clothesline yes.  Bike rack I think so but I'm not 100% sure.  Hopefully someone else will know definitively.  I think I vaguely remember seeing a bike rack for guests.  I know for sure there is a bike rack down near the beach at the bike/surrey rental building.  Whether or not they let guests use it I can't say.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I was glancing at the cash room discounts and this jumped out at me:

"Deluxe Villa Resorts

    Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa, Old Key West Resort, Boardwalk Villas, Beach Club Villas, Bay Lake Tower - Save 30%
_The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge - Save 20%_"

Even Disney is part of the Groupie love that VWL is worth more!  

Kathy - congrats on your next milestone of getting home!!!

2 more sleeps!!!


----------



## Muushka

Oops, forgot to thank Sleepy and Kat 4 the wonderful pictures.


----------



## rusafee1183

Morning all.  Well, it's my last day of work before Alaska!! I am SOOO excited! I haven't packed/cleaned/done laundry yet and we leave Saturday.  Looks like I will be busy tomorrow. 

At least time will go a little faster 



twokats said:


> Thanks sleepy just what I needed!!
> I am out of rehab and on my way to see my surgeon and then I will be at my own home tonight.



Sleeping at home is the BEST feeling, so glad you're able to make the move!  





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks!  It got me excited too - only 3 more sleeps 'til we're at our sister lodge at AKV.





We absolutely love AKV too!!!! 

Have a fabulous trip! 



horselover said:


> Hi Di!             Glad you've been enjoying the pictures.  I'm very lucky I have a fun job that feeds my love of Disney.



What do you do for a living Julie? 



Muushka said:


> Oops, forgot to thank Sleepy and Kat 4 the wonderful pictures.



Yes, agreed! Thanks for the pick me up!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Again, *THANKS SO MUCH *for all of the birthday greetings!

And it is great to see all of the pictures of our favorite place in The World, and to read of all of the adventures there and in the lives of those with whom we wish to share The Lodge.  

Things are slowing down now on this construction site.  Did I mention it is an investment of $1.6 Billion and is to provide drilling casing and transmission pipe for the gas & oil industry?  With the present rate of expansion and production in many of our great States, the industry predicts energy independence by the end of the next decade. what a change that will bring in so many things!


----------



## eliza61

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was glancing at the cash room discounts and this jumped out at me:
> 
> "Deluxe Villa Resorts
> 
> Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa, Old Key West Resort, Boardwalk Villas, Beach Club Villas, Bay Lake Tower - Save 30%
> _The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge - Save 20%_"
> 
> Even Disney is part of the Groupie love that VWL is worth more!
> 
> Kathy - congrats on your next milestone of getting home!!!
> 
> 2 more sleeps!!!



Hey Kat, where did you see the discounts?  Are they for the fall?
I'm thinking about doing a quick 3 or 4 day trip without sid and rizzo late september or early October and it's going to be a cash trip.

E


----------



## Nicoal13

Morning Groupies!

Spring has finally arrived in my neck of the woods. Thank goodness, it was a long winter. 

About to go enjoy a massage on my day off. I get them regularly for back problems, but still they are nice. 

Thinking about booking a trip for Nov 16-23. I was hoping for the first week of December, but since that falls right after Thanksgiving, I think it may just be too hectic to do Thanksgiving, pack, and still keep a handle on all the Christmas prep at home. Also, work is busier for me at the beginning of the month, easier to get away in the middle of the month. Plus no studios available that week.

Looks like it will be OKW in November. Just need to bite the bullet and book it. Have to borrow my Feb 2014 points so I'm hesitant. But we have the PAPs so I want to get another trip out of them. It will be just me and DS who will be 8 at that time. 

Happy Birthday Dizny Dad! Sorry I missed it!

Enjoy your day Groupies!


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello, fellow groupies.

It's 2 days until we head to Kidani Village.  It'll be me, DW, DS and DGD in a Savanna View 1br.

Flights opened up for SW for later this year, so I purchased the plane tickets for our family reunion.  Over 3K with of plane tickets.  Ouch!  That cut into the vacation savings.


----------



## horselover

rusafee1183 said:


> Morning all.  Well, it's my last day of work before Alaska!! I am SOOO excited! I haven't packed/cleaned/done laundry yet and we leave Saturday.  Looks like I will be busy tomorrow.
> 
> At least time will go a little faster
> 
> What do you do for a living Julie?



Have an amazing time!  Alaska is high on my bucket list.  I'm a travel agent.



eliza61 said:


> Hey Kat, where did you see the discounts?  Are they for the fall?
> I'm thinking about doing a quick 3 or 4 day trip without sid and rizzo late september or early October and it's going to be a cash trip.
> 
> E



Eliza - Sept 2-25 for free dining.  Aug 15-Sep 28 for room discounts.

Forgot to mention I visited the Lodge last weekend.  Looking as beautiful as ever.  Didn't take any pics though.  Always strange to go back there after a Christmas trip & not see the tree.  It's like something is missing.  Doesn't matter though.  No trip to the World is complete without at least one visit to our happy place no matter where I'm staying.


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow *rusafee*, Alaska bound! You know we love pictures! Enjoy your trip and that large verandah.


----------



## bagsmom

DiznyDi said:


> Wow *rusafee*, Alaska bound! You know we love pictures! Enjoy your trip and that large verandah.



Yes -- pictures!  Have fun, rusafee!


----------



## jimmytammy

*An early Happy Birthday to Rusafee1183!!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad
Thanks for sharing your job site info.  Im glad to know we are taking measures to insure our country's future.  This is good news!


----------



## MiaSRN62

A very happy belated birthday to DiznyDad !!!  Hope you had a wonderful day !


----------



## Nicoal13

Bit the bullet and borrowed the points. DS and I will be at OKW from Nov 16-23.  I think we're going to do MVMCP on the 17th. We've never been to the party before. Very excited and we will be celebrating his 8th birthday. My DH is staying home to deer hunt. LOL


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Bit the bullet and borrowed the points. DS and I will be at OKW from Nov 16-23.  I think we're going to do MVMCP on the 17th. We've never been to the party before. Very excited and we will be celebrating his 8th birthday. My DH is staying home to deer hunt. LOL



Sounds like a great plan.  You're going to have a great time.



rusafee1183 said:


> Morning all.  Well, it's my last day of work before Alaska!! I am SOOO excited! I haven't packed/cleaned/done laundry yet and we leave Saturday.  Looks like I will be busy tomorrow.
> 
> At least time will go a little faster  snip.....



Have a wonderful cruise.  Enjoy that balcony!



Dizny Dad said:


> Again, *THANKS SO MUCH *for all of the birthday greetings!
> 
> And it is great to see all of the pictures of our favorite place in The World, and to read of all of the adventures there and in the lives of those with whom we wish to share The Lodge.
> 
> Things are slowing down now on this construction site.  Did I mention it is an investment of $1.6 Billion and is to provide drilling casing and transmission pipe for the gas & oil industry?  With the present rate of expansion and production in many of our great States, *the industry predicts energy independence by the end of the next decade*. what a change that will bring in so many things!



Music to my ears, D Dad.  Thanks for the great news!



eliza61 said:


> Hey Kat, where did you see the discounts?  Are they for the fall?
> I'm thinking about doing a quick 3 or 4 day trip without sid and rizzo late september or early October and it's going to be a cash trip.
> 
> E



You go girl!



jimmytammy said:


> *An early Happy Birthday to Rusafee1183!!!!*



*Happy Birthday Rusafee1183!!!*


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, rusafee1183!!!

I hope you have a super fantastic day!


----------



## horselover

Happy Birthday Rusafee1183!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Hope you had a good day, *Rusafee*, and I know you're super excited about your cruise.  Be prepared to be awed.


----------



## Corinne

Only one more sleep!!!

Many years ago, when I frequented the AOL Disney boards, there was a poster who would post before each WDW trip asking people what their favorite treat was, and he would "bring it back" for them in a virtual suitcase.

So, I was wondering, what is the one food/snack you must have on each trip?

Funnel cake for me!


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> Only one more sleep!!!
> 
> Many years ago, when I frequented the AOL Disney boards, there was a poster who would post before each WDW trip asking people what their favorite treat was, and he would "bring it back" for them in a virtual suitcase.
> 
> So, I was wondering, what is the one food/snack you must have on each trip?
> 
> Funnel cake for me!


Mickey Waffles from Roaring Fork (and Starbucks wherever I can find it!).


----------



## Studios94

After owning at the VWL for 11 years, we're finally planning a trip during the holiday season to see the Christmas decorations!  We've stayed at the VWL many times but have never been able to go when the decorations are up.  We're thinking about going the week before Thanksgiving 2014.  Does anyone know when the WL is decorated? I expect that the decorations go up sometime during the week before Thanksgiving.  I'm hoping it is decorated early that week. It would be a bummer if it wasn't decorated until the last day we'll be there (Sun before Thanksgiving).

Thanks!


----------



## Muushka

You are in for a great stay at our beloved  vwl!

I am certain that it will be its glorious lodge by that time.
MK was decorated by Nov 1 one year that we were tj


----------



## tiggerguy2000

Usually every other stay is at the Lodge and we gone twice a year for most of my time being a DVC member since 2000.We stayed at the lodge for new years week and going back again June 30th thru july 5th with one night as a surprise at AKL the over to BWV July 6th thru 12th.We have a 1 bedroom except the AKL stay.We are at somewhere between 12 and 15 stays at the Lodge.We have not made our fall/winter plans yet but it could be a 3 stay year at the Lodge.


----------



## rusafee1183

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!!! We are in Dallas for our layover. Pittsburgh to Dallas...to Vancouver. Most random layover ever. Lol



Corinne said:


> Only one more sleep!!!
> 
> Many years ago, when I frequented the AOL Disney boards, there was a poster who would post before each WDW trip asking people what their favorite treat was, and he would "bring it back" for them in a virtual suitcase.
> 
> So, I was wondering, what is the one food/snack you must have on each trip?
> 
> Funnel cake for me!



Hmmm. I think I am going to have to say mine is a cocktail, rather than a snack. Either a Grey Goose Lemoncello slush or a Blood Orange margarita from the 'Tequila Cave' 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MiaSRN62

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Rusafee1183​*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Hey Kat, where did you see the discounts?  Are they for the fall?
> I'm thinking about doing a quick 3 or 4 day trip without sid and rizzo late september or early October and it's going to be a cash trip.
> 
> E



Hey Eliza!  I see that Julie answered your question but here's a link to mousesavers that has a few more details on the discounts announced so far.  Looks like September is covered but you would have to wait and see for Oct.
http://www.mousesavers.com/walt-disney-world-vacation-discounts-and-deals/disney-world-resort-hotel-discounts-codes/#roomonlycodes



Corinne said:


> Only one more sleep!!!
> 
> Many years ago, when I frequented the AOL Disney boards, there was a poster who would post before each WDW trip asking people what their favorite treat was, and he would "bring it back" for them in a virtual suitcase.
> 
> So, I was wondering, what is the one food/snack you must have on each trip?
> 
> Funnel cake for me!



Hmmmm - I have a couple.  I'll go with popcorn though.  But in Feb I had what I call a mini version of the No way Jose at Beaches and Cream and I'm already dreaming of that again!



tiggerguy2000 said:


> Usually every other stay is at the Lodge and we gone twice a year for most of my time being a DVC member since 2000.We stayed at the lodge for new years week and going back again June 30th thru july 5th with one night as a surprise at AKL the over to BWV July 6th thru 12th.We have a 1 bedroom except the AKL stay.We are at somewhere between 12 and 15 stays at the Lodge.We have not made our fall/winter plans yet but it could be a 3 stay year at the Lodge.



Cool tiggerguy2000!  Sounds like a very, very good year!!



*Happy Birthday Rusafee1183! * 
And have a great trip!!!

I've arrived at WDW and am waiting for DH to get here from NV (I flew from MN where they have a freeze warning for tonight and ice on the lakes for the fishing opener!).  We have a single night at BLT and then move to AKV.  I'm on the balcony listening to train whistles, castle show music and fireworks and catching glimpses of monorails.  They've got it all going on today!    Think I'll head up and see what's happening at TOTWL.


----------



## Muushka

Sounds dreamy Kat.  Enjoy!


----------



## sleepydog25

Studios94 said:


> After owning at the VWL for 11 years, we're finally planning a trip during the holiday season to see the Christmas decorations! We've stayed at the VWL many times but have never been able to go when the decorations are up. We're thinking about going the week before Thanksgiving 2014. Does anyone know when the WL is decorated? I expect that the decorations go up sometime during the week before Thanksgiving. I'm hoping it is decorated early that week. It would be a bummer if it wasn't decorated until the last day we'll be there (Sun before Thanksgiving).
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to our Groupies!  I've only been once to the Lodge after all the decorations were up, though this past year we caught the end of Food and Wine Festival (Nov 8-11), and many of the decorations around the World were in place or going up while we were there.  However, the Lodge tree and other major decorations didn't go up until the day after we left.  Still, given that you'll be there the week before Thanksgiving, I believe you will find all the glorious beauty of the season on full display.  While we were there, they started the MVMCP and the Osbourne Lights, so those will easily be available as well.  Have a great time!  You will love the decorations!   



			
				tiggerguy2000 said:
			
		

> We have not made our fall/winter plans yet but it could be a 3 stay year at the Lodge.


 I'm envious.  At least we'll be there in a little under two months, and welcome!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Studios94 said:


> After owning at the VWL for 11 years, we're finally planning a trip during the holiday season to see the Christmas decorations!  We've stayed at the VWL many times but have never been able to go when the decorations are up.  We're thinking about going the week before Thanksgiving 2014.  Does anyone know when the WL is decorated? I expect that the decorations go up sometime during the week before Thanksgiving.  I'm hoping it is decorated early that week. It would be a bummer if it wasn't decorated until the last day we'll be there (Sun before Thanksgiving).
> Thanks!



This will be our first trip to VWL but before joining DVC we stayed at the main lodge several times during the weeks before Thanksgiving. The decorations were always up when we were there. Once we ate breakfast at Whispering Canyon and watched them put the tree up. It was an amazing thing to see how they actually do it. The holiday decor there can't be beat. You will love it.


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Birthday rusafee!
Wishing you a day of excitement and new experiences.  Enjoy your special day!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Studio94!!!!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL THE GROUPIE MOMS!!!


----------



## Granny

To all the Groupie Moms, Grandmothers, Aunts and those who have been so supportive to our youth...


*Happy Mother's Day!!!*

The world is a better place with all of you in it.


----------



## bagsmom

Granny said:


> To all the Groupie Moms, Grandmothers, Aunts and those who have been so supportive to our youth...
> 
> 
> *Happy Mother's Day!!!*
> 
> The world is a better place with all of you in it.



Yes -- Happy Mother's Day to everyone!

It's a pretty wonderful job to have!

25 days!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Mother's Day Groupie Moms!

I don't know how many times I'll get this done on this trip but here are a few pictures from yesterday.

BLT studio view:




















TOTWL:


























And we all know this!





MK Fireworks and MSEP with a little Buzz thrown in:































Back up to TOTWL for a night view:


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Mothers Day, everyone!

And a belated thank you for all the birthday wishes back in March.  I haven't been around the Disboards much in quite awhile.  Today seemed like a good day to come back and say hello to everyone!

Dynaguy and I are still doing well.  We just got back from visiting his parents in PA for a couple weeks.  I am recovering well from my second knee replacement in December.    Both knees are doing better than they were before the replacements and as of this past week, I'm mostly walking  without my cane.  I did rent ECVs when we were at WDW in March as there was no way I could handle walking the parks yet.  I'm more hopeful for our next trip in October.

As for the recumbent bike, we did buy one in January.  I have to admit we haven't been using it as regularly as we should though.

I'll try to stop in more often and catch up on everyone else. Hope things are going well for the groupies!


----------



## twokats

horselover said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL THE GROUPIE MOMS!!!



I also want to wish all the other Moms a happy day!

We had a great church service this morning.  It was a long 3 weeks since the accident and I really enjoyed being there, plus my stepson and his family surprised me by joining us in church this morning.  First time for that and I was so happy.


----------



## Linda67

Awesome photos KAT4DISNEY


----------



## Inkmahm

One of the places I have spent time since I was away from the Disboards has been Facebook.   Today I want to share one of my favorite FB places- https://www.facebook.com/PIF1Day  I don't remember how I found it, I think it was through something a friend of mine shared.  But I've been reading the posts there each day and enjoying all the positive stories. This group of VWL friends has much the same effect and I've missed it.  Here's to positive vibes for all of us.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Mothers Day to all the great Moms here at the groupies!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Got to share, today is mine and Tammy's 23rd wedding anniv.  It has been a wonderful time together and we look forward to the next 23!!  She has put up with a lot, a good woman is what I got


----------



## DiznyDi

What a day for celebrating!
1) Happy Mother's Day to all our moms and daughters 

2) Kathy's step-son joined her for church unexpectedly 

3) Kat4Disney is enjoying the World (and sharing her pictures with us!) 

4) Inkmahm is healing nicely after her 2nd knee replacement and (mostly) walking without her cane! 

5) bagsmom's countdown continues - 25 days! 

and last but not least: *JT and Tammy are celebrating 23 years of wedded bliss! Congratulations!* 

Yes, overall, a wonderful day for Groupies to celebrate!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy & Tammy* - *Happy Anniversary!!!* 

DiznyDi & I appreciate the love we can feel that is generated and moves between the two of you.  You two are a great team in the things important in life: faith, hope, & love.  Yes, look forward to the next 23, but be excited about being together tomorrow!

*Happy Anniversary!!!*


----------



## twokats

Jimmy and Tammy, Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


>


Great pics, but I'm curious:  what is that excavation?  New parking?



			
				jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Got to share, today is mine and Tammy's 23rd wedding anniv. It has been a wonderful time together and we look forward to the next 23!! She has put up with a lot, a good woman is what I got


 Congrats!!


----------



## blossomz

Congratulations Jimmytammy!!!!!  Have a magical anniversary !!!!


----------



## Muushka

Happy Mother's Day to all Groupie Moms!  You are the best.



jimmytammy said:


> Got to share, today is mine and Tammy's 23rd wedding anniv.  It has been a wonderful time together and we look forward to the next 23!!  She has put up with a lot, a good woman is what I got



Happy Anniversary Jimmy and Tammy.  A wonderful couple.



DiznyDi said:


> What a day for celebrating!
> 1) Happy Mother's Day to all our moms and daughters
> 
> 2) Kathy's step-son joined her for church unexpectedly
> 
> 3) Kat4Disney is enjoying the World (and sharing her pictures with us!)
> 
> 4) Inkmahm is healing nicely after her 2nd knee replacement and (mostly) walking without her cane!
> 
> 5) bagsmom's countdown continues - 25 days!
> 
> and last but not least: *JT and Tammy are celebrating 23 years of wedded bliss! Congratulations!*
> 
> Yes, overall, a wonderful day for Groupies to celebrate!



Diane summed it up, good job.



Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmy & Tammy* - *Happy Anniversary!!!*
> 
> DiznyDi & I appreciate the love we can feel that is generated and moves between the two of you.  You two are a great team in the things important in life: faith, hope, & love.  Yes, look forward to the next 23, but be excited about being together tomorrow!
> 
> *Happy Anniversary!!!*



And DDad did some great summing too.  What a great pair!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary Jimmy and Tammy!*



Linda67 said:


> Awesome photos KAT4DISNEY



Thank you!  



sleepydog25 said:


> Great pics, but I'm curious:  what is that excavation?  New parking?



What I heard is that they are doing additional bus stops.  

Not too many pictures today since I forgot to put my memory card back in my camera.  Oops!  Had a nice day though and the rain they had predicted never happened.  We spent the morning and early afternoon at MK and then went over to Jambo to check in.  After getting settled we traveled to Epcot and sampled a few items from the food booths before enjoying the last Flower Power concert by Peter Noone and Hermans Hermits (very entertaining!).  We finished it off with Illuminations.


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy & Tammy*...I hope your anniversary was a wonderful one.  And Jimmy, I trust that you still gave Tammy the royal treatment today for Mother's Day.  


*Kathy*...those are really magnificent photos.  Thank you so much for sharing.  We are looking forward to our stay at BLT in September.

*Inkmahm*...so great to hear that your knees are coming along well.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the kind words folks, it means a lot!  
Granny, I did the right thing, Tammy didn't have to cook, clean or wash my clothes(course it was Sun., so I gave her the day off)  Seriously, she does so much for us as a mom/wife, I dont know how she keeps up with it all.  Moms are the best people in the world, God blessed us richly with them


----------



## jimmytammy

kat4
Loving the pics!!  Have a great time!!


----------



## eliza61

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY JT!!!  Wishing you many, many more!!*


----------



## bagsmom

DiznyDi said:


> What a day for celebrating!
> 1) Happy Mother's Day to all our moms and daughters
> 
> 2) Kathy's step-son joined her for church unexpectedly
> 
> 3) Kat4Disney is enjoying the World (and sharing her pictures with us!)
> 
> 4) Inkmahm is healing nicely after her 2nd knee replacement and (mostly) walking without her cane!
> 
> 5) bagsmom's countdown continues - 25 days!
> 
> and last but not least: *JT and Tammy are celebrating 23 years of wedded bliss! Congratulations!*
> 
> Yes, overall, a wonderful day for Groupies to celebrate!



Yes!  Happy Happy Happy to one and All!


----------



## bagsmom

Kathy -- thanks for the pictures!  I am getting more and more excited every day!  The kids are still too overwhelmed with all they have to do for the end of school.  It's crazy here.  For some reason, everyone decided to assign big projects and presentations, all at the same time!

Yesterday, I went out shopping for little treats and trinkets.  I'm making each one of them a little "goodie bag" for the trip.  THey are getting older, so the goodie bag options have narrowed down -- and it's not QUITE as exciting for them as it was when they were little... but I think they will still get a kick out of them.

I think I have most of my pre-trip shopping done.  I have a few more things to get -- then it will just be perishable grocery shopping right before we leave.

I am still debating on photopass +.  I will probably order it, since it would be nice to have pictures of all four of us at the various events we'll do.  But the money I spend on that will take away one meal of eating out.  Hard decision!

We still don't have a definitive answer on the bike thing.  I wonder if I could call the villa or lodge directly.  Do you think someone there would be able to answer the question about a place to store our bikes?

Well, I guess I'd better get a move on!  Much to do in the last two weeks before school gets out!!!!!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Kathy -- thanks for the pictures! I am getting more and more excited every day! The kids are still too overwhelmed with all they have to do for the end of school. It's crazy here. For some reason, everyone decided to assign big projects and presentations, all at the same time!
> 
> Yesterday, I went out shopping for little treats and trinkets. I'm making each one of them a little "goodie bag" for the trip. THey are getting older, so the goodie bag options have narrowed down -- and it's not QUITE as exciting for them as it was when they were little... but I think they will still get a kick out of them.
> 
> I think I have most of my pre-trip shopping done. I have a few more things to get -- then it will just be perishable grocery shopping right before we leave.
> 
> I am still debating on photopass +. I will probably order it, since it would be nice to have pictures of all four of us at the various events we'll do. But the money I spend on that will take away one meal of eating out. Hard decision!
> 
> We still don't have a definitive answer on the bike thing. I wonder if I could call the villa or lodge directly. Do you think someone there would be able to answer the question about a place to store our bikes?
> 
> Well, I guess I'd better get a move on! Much to do in the last two weeks before school gets out!!!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Must be exciting for you!  Definitely call the Lodge direct; I'm certain someone there can answer your question.  As for the photopass, you can have them take your pics and ask them to take one with your camera--they're always very accommodating.  That way, if you love the photopass pictures, you can always order them later (they do have an expiration time, but it is ample time into the future), but you'll have all four of you on your own camera, as well.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

HOPE YOU HAD A FANTASTIC ANNIVERSARY JIMMY & TAMMY!!  CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## jimmytammy

3 MORE SLEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im just a wee bit excited


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> 3 MORE SLEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im just a wee bit excited


Party time!!


----------



## Pirate Granny

We have two more sleeps...although we'll be at the BCV hopefully our VWL contract closes while we are at Disney!


----------



## sleepydog25

Pirate Granny said:


> We have two more sleeps...although we'll be at the BCV *hopefully our VWL contract closes while we are at Disney*!


That would be wonderfully serendipitous!  Have fun!


----------



## bagsmom

JimmyTammy and Pirate Granny!  HOW EXCITING!!!!!!

You'll be there super soon!


----------



## magicalmcwho

JimmyTammy have a great trip, we all say Hi.

Jim.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey everybody!  Hope everyone is doing well.  Saw that JT had an anniversary.  Hope it was a great one!  Happy for everyone who is leaving for the world soon and hope you have a great time!
Just wondering if anyone has visited Montreal?  We are thinking of making a trip there in July.  We have never even been outside of the country.  Any advice for us?


----------



## DiznyDi

JT and Pirate Granny enjoy your trips to the World! We'll patiently await pictures!

Hey DLI  nice seeing you!  Sorry I can't help with the Montreal question though.  Maybe someone else will have some info for you.


----------



## nelsonkg

Hi all starting to pack!!!! Do you know what type of coffee makers are in the studios?? TiA


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey everybody!  Hope everyone is doing well.  Saw that JT had an anniversary.  Hope it was a great one!  Happy for everyone who is leaving for the world soon and hope you have a great time!
> Just wondering if anyone has visited Montreal?  We are thinking of making a trip there in July.  We have never even been outside of the country.  Any advice for us?



Hi DLI 

The last time I went to Montreal was circa 1974 give or take a decade.  I remember they had some of the World's Fair there and it was quite beautiful.  We saw the Thousand Islands area, nice.  Other than that, I don't remember much.  I do love Niagara Falls though! 



Pirate Granny said:


> We have two more sleeps...although we'll be at the BCV hopefully our VWL contract closes while we are at Disney!



That would be sweeeeeeeeeeeet!  Have a great time.  We love BCV too!



nelsonkg said:


> Hi all starting to pack!!!! Do you know what type of coffee makers are in the studios?? TiA



WooHoo, another one on their way down!  If I remember correctly they had the small coffee pots like what is in hotel rooms.  But I think I brought regular size coffee filters and somehow made them work.  Maybe someone else can help.  Enjoy!!!

Jimmy and Tammy, have a great time.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Hi DLI
> 
> The last time I went to Montreal was circa 1974 give or take a decade. I remember they had some of the World's Fair there and it was quite beautiful. We saw the Thousand Islands area, nice. Other than that, I don't remember much. I do love Niagara Falls though!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be sweeeeeeeeeeeet! Have a great time. We love BCV too!
> 
> 
> 
> WooHoo, another one on their way down! *If I remember correctly they had the small coffee pots like what is in hotel rooms*. But I think I brought regular size coffee filters and somehow made them work. Maybe someone else can help. Enjoy!!!
> 
> Jimmy and Tammy, have a great time.


My beloved says the same re: coffee pots.  I believe this allows Disney to put a pod or two in the room if I recall.  However, we bring our own filters (you can cut them down to size), whole bean coffee, and grinder.  Our room is the only place to get decent coffee at VWL.    AP once had press pots, but they took those away a few years back. . .sadly.


----------



## twinklebug

nelsonkg said:


> Hi all starting to pack!!!! Do you know what type of coffee makers are in the studios?? TiA



Hi Nelsonkg!

The coffee makers in all DVC units, studio, 1br and grandvilla alike, at this time are standard 12 cup coffee maker (using flat bottom filters, not cones). However, one time I requested a clean coffee maker from housekeeping (the water tank on ours was covered in beautiful fluffy mold and black mildew) and housekeeping brought me a little 4 cup replacement like the hotel has in its rooms. :/ 

(Muuska, sounds like there's a chance you had that VWL studio after me... I'm just glad I thought to look in the water tank before just using it.   )


----------



## sechem32

jimmytammy said:


> 3 MORE SLEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im just a wee bit excited



I'm getting excited, too, but my countdown today was "less than 100 hours until we're in WDW!" - I'm not sure I can count "sleeps" since I don't know if I can count the last night (too excited now, so no telling how I'll be able to sleep then!)

BTW - JT: wishing you and T a belated happy anniversary! (sorry - I've been too busy with last minute touring plans and trying to gather stuff to pack, and deal with trying to get things to wrap up at work to get on here, so I didn't get to wish it on time!)


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey magicalmcwho, good to see you here, be sure to visit often!

Liz
I understand the last min. stuff.  I thought this week leading up to he trip was going to be a relative easy one, wrongBut it will all be worth it soon!

Thanks again guys for all the kind words towards me and Tammy, you folks are tops in my book


----------



## bagsmom

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey everybody!  Hope everyone is doing well.  Saw that JT had an anniversary.  Hope it was a great one!  Happy for everyone who is leaving for the world soon and hope you have a great time!
> Just wondering if anyone has visited Montreal?  We are thinking of making a trip there in July.  We have never even been outside of the country.  Any advice for us?



DLI -- just to throw in my unhelpful 2 cents worth...  As a kid, we made about 4 trips up into Canada.  One to Quebec, one to Banff/Jasper -- I forget the other destinations.  I don't think we went to Montreal, but I JUST LOVE CANADA!  Everywhere we went was beautiful!  Since Canada is sort of a sister to the U.S., it really doesn't feel like you are on totally unfamiliar ground.  If you have the opportunity to go, I say "do it!"


----------



## bagsmom

So who is at the wonderful world right now?

I've read in a couple of places that the parks (or just MK?) are being invaded by nasty flies.  I believe the term infestation was used.  YUCK!

Do we have anyone who could give us a first-hand report?

Someone on the touring plans blog mentioned there is some speculation about the flies liking a new type of mulch they are using.

I was just wondering if we could get a report from an on-site groupie.


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey everybody!  Hope everyone is doing well.  Saw that JT had an anniversary.  Hope it was a great one!  Happy for everyone who is leaving for the world soon and hope you have a great time!
> Just wondering if anyone has visited Montreal?  We are thinking of making a trip there in July.  We have never even been outside of the country.  Any advice for us?



Hey DIL, glad to hear from you,

Dh and I visited Montreal.  Like Muush though, it's been a while oh about 17 years.  That being said we loved it.  Tons and tons of stuff to do, very European in nature and excellent food. It prides itself on being a big city with lots of outdoor stuff to do.  


And I've got 6 more sleeps until I'm back in Paris!!!  I'm actually dumping the boys off in Lisbon Portugal to visit their granddad and other relatives.  They are hanging out there for a week, while SIL and I are heading over to Paris, then we're all meeting in London for 3 days.  this will be my first time in Merry ole England.
Need all the groupies to start praying now that Logistics actually work.  LOL


----------



## twinklebug

bagsmom said:


> So who is at the wonderful world right now?
> 
> I've read in a couple of places that the parks (or just MK?) are being invaded by nasty flies.  I believe the term infestation was used.  YUCK!
> 
> Do we have anyone who could give us a first-hand report?
> 
> Someone on the touring plans blog mentioned there is some speculation about the flies liking a new type of mulch they are using.
> 
> I was just wondering if we could get a report from an on-site groupie.



I read the same thing on another site - sounds like there's an overabundance of black flies in FL this year, but, Disney has the issue and Universal does not. Disney has far more water around them than Universal, which may be a part of the reason for this.

Natural solution: sounds like Disney needs to bring in more spiders and lizards.


----------



## twinklebug

eliza61 said:


> Hey DIL, glad to hear from you,
> 
> Dh and I visited Montreal.  Like Muush though, it's been a while oh about 17 years.  That being said we loved it.  Tons and tons of stuff to do, very European in nature and excellent food. It prides itself on being a big city with lots of outdoor stuff to do.
> 
> 
> And I've got 6 more sleeps until I'm back in Paris!!!  I'm actually dumping the boys off in Lisbon Portugal to visit their granddad and other relatives.  They are hanging out there for a week, while SIL and I are heading over to Paris, then we're all meeting in London for 3 days.  this will be my first time in Merry ole England.
> Need all the groupies to start praying now that Logistics actually work.  LOL



Sounds like fun! I know it will all work out for you. Don't worry about it - you've done all you can to prepare and sometimes the unplanned things are the most fun  Enjoy your trip! Please take lots of pics to share!


----------



## bagsmom

twinklebug said:


> I read the same thing on another site - sounds like there's an overabundance of black flies in FL this year, but, Disney has the issue and Universal does not. Disney has far more water around them than Universal, which may be a part of the reason for this.
> 
> Natural solution: sounds like Disney needs to bring in more spiders and lizards.



Note to self -- bring some insect repellent!


----------



## Muushka

bagsmom said:


> Note to self -- bring some insect repellent!



Either that or lizards or spiders 



sechem32 said:


> I'm getting excited, too, but my countdown today was "less than 100 hours until we're in WDW!" - I'm not sure I can count "sleeps" since I don't know if I can count the last night (too excited now, so no telling how I'll be able to sleep then!)
> 
> BTW - JT: wishing you and T a belated happy anniversary! (sorry - I've been too busy with last minute touring plans and trying to gather stuff to pack, and deal with trying to get things to wrap up at work to get on here, so I didn't get to wish it on time!)



Have a wonderful time at WDW!



bagsmom said:


> DLI -- just to throw in my unhelpful 2 cents worth...  As a kid, we made about 4 trips up into Canada.  One to Quebec, one to Banff/Jasper -- I forget the other destinations.  I don't think we went to Montreal, but I JUST LOVE CANADA!  Everywhere we went was beautiful!  Since Canada is sort of a sister to the U.S., it really doesn't feel like you are on totally unfamiliar ground.  If you have the opportunity to go, I say "do it!"



Banff in on my bucket list.



eliza61 said:


> Hey DIL, glad to hear from you,
> 
> Dh and I visited Montreal.  Like Muush though, it's been a while oh about 17 years.  That being said we loved it.  Tons and tons of stuff to do, very European in nature and excellent food. It prides itself on being a big city with lots of outdoor stuff to do.
> 
> 
> And I've got 6 more sleeps until I'm back in Paris!!!  I'm actually dumping the boys off in Lisbon Portugal to visit their granddad and other relatives.  They are hanging out there for a week, while SIL and I are heading over to Paris, then we're all meeting in London for 3 days.  this will be my first time in Merry ole England.
> Need all the groupies to start praying now that Logistics actually work.  LOL



Prayers for a problem-free European vacation!  Sounds wonderful.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Hey DIL, glad to hear from you,
> 
> Dh and I visited Montreal. Like Muush though, it's been a while oh about 17 years. That being said we loved it. Tons and tons of stuff to do, very European in nature and excellent food. It prides itself on being a big city with lots of outdoor stuff to do.
> 
> 
> And I've got 6 more sleeps until I'm back in Paris!!! I'm actually dumping the boys off in Lisbon Portugal to visit their granddad and other relatives. They are hanging out there for a week, while SIL and I are heading over to Paris, then we're all meeting in London for 3 days. this will be my first time in Merry ole England.
> Need all the groupies to start praying now that Logistics actually work. LOL


Have an espresso or latte in France for me and be sure to pair it with _bain de chocolate _or whatever they call a chocolate croissant.  In London, you gotta have bangers and mash with a pint.  Take in a show in a West End theatre, visit the Palace.  Basically, have fun!  No worries!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks for the positive things everyone has said about Montreal.  Really looking forward to going.  We had toyed around with going to Disney but we needed to do something cheaper and thought we would do something different.  We had thought about Toronto too but I heard there is going to be alot of construction there this summer.  We may try to go to Ottawa for a day too while in Montreal.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Ottawa...love it, we lived there for ten years, raised our girls there, they learned to skate! Like good Canadians...youngest was born there...you won't find another city with so much to offer, government bldgs, museums, parks, pedestrian malls and two cultures, French and English!


----------



## Pirate Granny

Officially a groupie...our contract closed today...FIVE weeks after our initial offer!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Pirate Granny said:


> Officially a groupie...our contract closed today...FIVE weeks after our initial offer!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Pirate Granny said:


> Officially a groupie...our contract closed today...FIVE weeks after our initial offer!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Hope you have a great trip, Tammy loves it in London, so much so she wants to take me back with her


----------



## Muushka

Pirate Granny said:


> Officially a groupie...our contract closed today...FIVE weeks after our initial offer!!!!!



Yay!!


----------



## nyrebecca

We are going to be staying at the VWL in a 1 bedroom for the first time this fall.  I am curious since you are all VWL groupies and would probably know this...did I read somewhere that they were updating the Villas, at least bedding wise?  

I have a son with Autism and I have been showing him pictures of what to expect, but curious if I should be expecting different bedding/bedspreads when we walk in.

Thank you !


----------



## Inkmahm

twokats said:


> Jimmy and Tammy, Happy  Belated Anniversary!!!



Thanks for letting me borrow your artwork, Twokats!

 Time flies when you're having fun, doesn't it?  Douglas (aka Dynaguy) and I will be married 10 years in December. I mentioned the other day that these years have flown by so quickly!  What's that saying about finding the right person to share your life with so that the joy is doubled when you're together and the sorrow is halved when you can share it to get through tough times together?  That's a good marriage.  Congrats on having one of them!

Best wishes for another 23 years together (and then some.)


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> Hey DIL, glad to hear from you,
> 
> Dh and I visited Montreal.  Like Muush though, it's been a while oh about 17 years.  That being said we loved it.  Tons and tons of stuff to do, very European in nature and excellent food. It prides itself on being a big city with lots of outdoor stuff to do.
> 
> 
> And I've got 6 more sleeps until I'm back in Paris!!!  I'm actually dumping the boys off in Lisbon Portugal to visit their granddad and other relatives.  They are hanging out there for a week, while SIL and I are heading over to Paris, then we're all meeting in London for 3 days.  this will be my first time in Merry ole England.
> Need all the groupies to start praying now that Logistics actually work.  LOL



Eliza, sounds like a wonderful trip! I loved London.  Spent a week there with my mom back in 1999 after a week in Germany with our relatives there.  London reminds me a lot of NYC. Lots of people everywhere and people are out at all hours of the day or night.  It's a foreign country but easier to do since everyone speaks English (more or less, Ha!)    Also loved Paris.  I was there a few times for my old job. The last time I was there in 2008 I went to Disneyland Paris for the 10the 15th anniversary celebration.   I loved DLP!  I hope you get a chance to visit there on this trip.  I'm sure I remember that you've been there before, but don't forget to eat at Walt's on Main Street if you haven't.  It's like eating in the private club 33 at the original Disneyland.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bagsmom said:


> So who is at the wonderful world right now?
> 
> I've read in a couple of places that the parks (or just MK?) are being invaded by nasty flies.  I believe the term infestation was used.  YUCK!
> 
> Do we have anyone who could give us a first-hand report?
> 
> Someone on the touring plans blog mentioned there is some speculation about the flies liking a new type of mulch they are using.
> 
> I was just wondering if we could get a report from an on-site groupie.



Yes - lots of the little lovelies this year.  DH and I were chatting about it a couple of days ago so interesting to hear the theory on why.  On Sunday we were getting lunch at Columbia Harbour house and the workers were busying shooing the flies away from in back of the food counter.  Later we were over on Tom Sawyer Island and stopped to play a game of checkers where I promptly was bitten by 2 of them!  Little buggers.  They were mad flies I think because the horses in the stall in the fort there were of the animatronic sort.  

At the moment there are a few love bugs around but nothing too terrible with them.  The flies are not making it easy to eat outside though.


----------



## Muushka

Ugh.  I am not a fan of bugs.



Everyone in TX ok?  twokats??  Anyone else?  Let us hear.  Bad weather.  Tragic.


----------



## eliza61

Pirate Granny said:
			
		

> Officially a groupie...our contract closed today...FIVE weeks after our initial offer!!!!!



How did	I miss this?  Congratulations  PG!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Ugh.  I am not a fan of bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in TX ok?  twokats??  Anyone else?  Let us hear.  Bad weather.  Tragic.



We are fine.  The bad stuff was west and a little south of Dallas.  We had a great amount of rain (over 2 inches) and some wind, but no damage anywhere around us.  But Granbury and the areas around them had total devastation.  So far the death toll is 6, but there are still 7 unaccounted for.  It came close to one of my cousins homes, but did not hit them.  There were 2 EF-4 tornadoes and also a 1, 2 and EF3.  Granbury was hit by one of the 4's.

Thank you for the concern.  I went to work for a few hours today and so I am very tired, but I am proud of the effort.  My son drove me and sat with his DVD player, while I did what my boss absolutely had to have done.


----------



## Muushka

Oh good, Kathy.  I am glad that you are all right.  I'm sure your boss appreciates you!

Poor Texas.  Such tragedies lately.


----------



## DiznyDi

eliza61 said:


> How did	I miss this?  Congratulations  PG!



I missed this, too.  Congratulations Pirate Granny!  So exciting!  Have you made that first reservation yet?  Let us know.

Kathy:
1) Kat 4 - thanks for the fly report.  I hate flies....

2) twokats - you're making headway.  Glad you were able to get a little time in to work.  But more importantly, glad you and the family are all ok.

Eliza, what a fabulous trip you have planned!  Everything will go like clockwork and will be fine.  Enjoy Europe.  Take lots of pictures.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Oh good, Kathy.  I am glad that you are all right.  I'm sure your boss appreciates you!
> 
> Poor Texas.  Such tragedies lately.





DiznyDi said:


> I missed this, too.  Congratulations Pirate Granny!  So exciting!  Have you made that first reservation yet?  Let us know.
> 
> Kathy:
> 1) Kat 4 - thanks for the fly report.  I hate flies....
> 
> 2) twokats - you're making headway.  Glad you were able to get a little time in to work.  But more importantly, glad you and the family are all ok.
> 
> Eliza, what a fabulous trip you have planned!  Everything will go like clockwork and will be fine.  Enjoy Europe.  Take lots of pictures.



We have had a rough month or more.  But last night was just part of the joy of living in tornado alley.  I am always amazed at the hit and miss devastation.

My boss was very appreciative.  I had to really convince DH that I would not overdo and all that kind of thing to console him.  He was really worried, but I was doing work for my boss from my rehab hospital room, but this time I actually went to the office.  My DS was such a sweetheart sitting there waiting on me.


----------



## sleepydog25

nyrebecca said:


> We are going to be staying at the VWL in a 1 bedroom for the first time this fall. I am curious since you are all VWL groupies and would probably know this...did I read somewhere that they were updating the Villas, at least bedding wise?
> 
> I have a son with Autism and I have been showing him pictures of what to expect, but curious if I should be expecting different bedding/bedspreads when we walk in.
> 
> Thank you !


I don't know the answer as I haven't been there in several months, but I'm bumping it since I believe others who know might have missed your request the first time around.  Anyone?   (And welcome to our group!  Consider yourself an honorary groupie! )


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks!  We arrived about 4:30 yesterday, room ready, 3rd floor, same bldg as Dec. at OKW.  Weather very nice, warm, but not unbearable.  Bagsmom, I read on a blog this AM, flies are not as bad as last week, CMs getting a handle on it.  Still there, just not as bad.

We ate at Olivias last night, got groceries and settled in.  Headed to Olivias this AM to eat with friends from back home.  Our DD and theirs good friends from church, spent many times with them here, this sadly will be the last for a long time as the girls are moving on with their adult/college lives.  But we have right now, so thats a plus

Eating at Ohana later tonight, not sure what park we are going to today, but just going with the breeze, we are on vacation!!


----------



## wfc4life

DW and I are at the airport waiting to start our first leg of our trip to WDW. We should get to AoA between 3-4pm. We both really needed this trip. Looking forward to hanging out with jimmytammy and the gang as our schedules allow.


----------



## Murron

We are back!   Had a really nice (but short) time at VWL!   I see that JimmyTammy had an anniversary..._*Happy Belated!*_!!   We celebrated our 39th during our (did I say short) vacation!!   Everything was really wonderful!   Our experience with Wilderness Lodge has always been in the hotel so I have to admit that the ... ahem view? .... in VWL of trees was really not something I was particularly fond of.   We are afternoon wine in hand patio people which is why I also love BWV with BW view.  Oh and forgot about the queen size beds in the studios!   Booo.   But beyond that, we did enjoy the lodge.  Artist Point was to die for....yummy salmon and swordfish.  Mousekeeping at it's very best.  Everyone happy and friendly.  All in all a good time.   Next stop is BWV in September!!


----------



## Muushka

nyrebecca said:


> We are going to be staying at the VWL in a 1 bedroom for the first time this fall.  I am curious since you are all VWL groupies and would probably know this...did I read somewhere that they were updating the Villas, at least bedding wise?
> 
> I have a son with Autism and I have been showing him pictures of what to expect, but curious if I should be expecting different bedding/bedspreads when we walk in.
> 
> Thank you !



Hi nyrebecca 

Since we have been going (since day one!) the bedspreads have been the same.  Sadly they still have that awful sofa (NO COMMENTS FROM GRANNY ) but the chair has changed.  I hope that helps and if anyone can chime in, feel free.

Have a wonderful time, nyrebecca.



twokats said:


> We have had a rough month or more.  But last night was just part of the joy of living in tornado alley.  I am always amazed at the hit and miss devastation.
> 
> My boss was very appreciative.  I had to really convince DH that I would not overdo and all that kind of thing to console him.  He was really worried, but I was doing work for my boss from my rehab hospital room, but this time I actually went to the office.  My DS was such a sweetheart sitting there waiting on me.



Your son is a sweetheart.



jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks!  We arrived about 4:30 yesterday, room ready, 3rd floor, same bldg as Dec. at OKW.  Weather very nice, warm, but not unbearable.  Bagsmom, I read on a blog this AM, flies are not as bad as last week, CMs getting a handle on it.  Still there, just not as bad.
> 
> We ate at Olivias last night, got groceries and settled in.  Headed to Olivias this AM to eat with friends from back home.  Our DD and theirs good friends from church, spent many times with them here, this sadly will be the last for a long time as the girls are moving on with their adult/college lives.  But we have right now, so thats a plus
> 
> Eating at Ohana later tonight, not sure what park we are going to today, but just going with the breeze, we are on vacation!!



Yup Jimmy, we have right now.

Have a fun/relaxing time with your friends.  Oh, I think I see one of them below!



wfc4life said:


> DW and I are at the airport waiting to start our first leg of our trip to WDW. We should get to AoA between 3-4pm. We both really needed this trip. Looking forward to hanging out with jimmytammy and the gang as our schedules allow.



Yup, there he is.  You have a great time too.



Murron said:


> We are back!   Had a really nice (but short) time at VWL!   I see that JimmyTammy had an anniversary..._*Happy Belated!*_!!   We celebrated our 39th during our (did I say short) vacation!!   Everything was really wonderful!   Our experience with Wilderness Lodge has always been in the hotel so I have to admit that the ... ahem view? .... in VWL of trees was really not something I was particularly fond of.   We are afternoon wine in hand patio people which is why I also love BWV with BW view.  Oh and forgot about the queen size beds in the studios!   Booo.   But beyond that, we did enjoy the lodge.  Artist Point was to die for....yummy salmon and swordfish.  Mousekeeping at it's very best.  Everyone happy and friendly.  All in all a good time.   Next stop is BWV in September!!



Welcome back!

Yup, not too much of a view at many rooms at VWL.  Gotta love trees to stay here!

Don't all the studios but OKW have queen beds?  That is the primary  reason we don't stay in a studio!  We have a king at home, certainly not going to sleep on a queen on vacation 

Feel free to post pictures.  We live for those things.


----------



## nyrebecca

Muushka said:


> Hi nyrebecca
> 
> Since we have been going (since day one!) the bedspreads have been the same.  Sadly they still have that awful sofa (NO COMMENTS FROM GRANNY ) but the chair has changed.  I hope that helps and if anyone can chime in, feel free.
> 
> Have a wonderful time, nyrebecca.



Thanks for the info ! Much appreciated.


----------



## sleepydog25

Yes, please post pics, someone.  Our late spring/summer here in the mountains just want stick around more than a day or two at a time.  Thursday was near 80 and loads of sunshine.  Friday was mid-70s, early sun, then late rain showers.  No problem.  Today was high of 63, heavy fog, rain, and a general feeling of claustrophobia.  More of the same forecast for tomorrow and much of next week.  We have not had our usual spring this year, as we've had maybe five days in the 70s and way cooler than normal temps thus far.  Bring on the sun!  So, the next best thing would be to see pics of our favorite home away from home. . .various Disney shots would do, too.

At least we've only 42 days before we're in the World. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey guys
Had a great meal at Ohana(believe we saw cheer4bison there), went to DQ for a couple hours with friends from back home, then hung out at HS for about 3 hrs.  Didnt do much as it was packed.  Rode GMR and walked our soon to be dinner off before we had it.
Heading to Epcot today, catch up with friends from back home, wfc4life and sechem32 and with some friends from down here.  Going to see Starship before heading to Nine Dragons with Will and Liz.
Its warm for sure, not unbearable.  Word of warning for any soon to be travelers, sunscreen.  We got it on before it was too late, paid $15 at the park, but not burnt


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...sounds like your visit is off to a great start.  I hope the weather cooperates, though I know you'll have a great time regardless of the weather.  Sounds like a lot of mini-meets for you and Tammy and that's always a fun time.  Don't forget to use the sunblock lotion!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks!  We arrived about 4:30 yesterday, room ready, 3rd floor, same bldg as Dec. at OKW.  Weather very nice, warm, but not unbearable.  Bagsmom, I read on a blog this AM, flies are not as bad as last week, CMs getting a handle on it.  Still there, just not as bad.
> We ate at Olivias last night, got groceries and settled in.  Headed to Olivias this AM to eat with friends from back home.  Our DD and theirs good friends from church, spent many times with them here, this sadly will be the last for a long time as the girls are moving on with their adult/college lives.  But we have right now, so thats a plus
> Eating at Ohana later tonight, not sure what park we are going to today, but just going with the breeze, we are on vacation!!



Sounds like you are having an awesome time. We were just at OKW this past november. We were lucky enough to get a GV. Wow. It blew us away. I love OKW and Olivia's. I think I love all the DVC resorts actually. LoL  Hope the rest of your trip stays just as wonderful.


----------



## jimmytammy

Its late folks, but got to share, DS and I walked down to the store at OKW after Epcot and as we are walking by Olivias, noticed that Gary Sinise was outside eating there with his family. 

Saw Starship at Epcot earlier and they were really good.  Ate at Nine Dragons, mmmm, wfc4life and sechem32 were impressed too.  Got to remember, we dont live in big towns/city, so we consider this to be really good chinese food
Its so nice to be at WDW with friends and family!

Hope to get pics up soon, phone died today, so may be tomorrow.  Cheer4bison and I still trying to catch each other, missed each other at Epcot today, hoping to see each other at MK tomorrow.


----------



## bagsmom

Hi gang!  I am doing a lurking / skim-reading thing right now.  Sooooo busy with the end of school -- baking treats and delivering to teachers, getting end of year projects wrapped up, etc.

Just wanted to pop in and say hello!

17 days!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Its late folks, but got to share, DS and I walked down to the store at OKW after Epcot and as we are walking by Olivias, noticed that Gary Sinise was outside eating there with his family.
> 
> Saw Starship at Epcot earlier and they were really good.  Ate at Nine Dragons, mmmm, wfc4life and sechem32 were impressed too.  Got to remember, we dont live in big towns/city, so we consider this to be really good chinese food
> Its so nice to be at WDW with friends and family!
> 
> Hope to get pics up soon, phone died today, so may be tomorrow.  Cheer4bison and I still trying to catch each other, missed each other at Epcot today, hoping to see each other at MK tomorrow.



How cool is that?!           I love Gary Sinise.   Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

wfc4life and sechem32, on left w/jimmytammy family at Nine Dragons








Peter Pan on top of bldg. in UK


----------



## jimmytammy

Eating at Olivias


Me dressed as Darth Vader


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> Hi gang!  I am doing a lurking / skim-reading thing right now.  Sooooo busy with the end of school -- baking treats and delivering to teachers, getting end of year projects wrapped up, etc.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello!
> 
> 17 days!



I can feel the excitement and Im excited for ya!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Muushka, Granny, DisneyFreaks and Horselover!!  Having a great time, and the sunblock is a must!!  Even with 50 sunblock, still getting pink on legs.  I will take pink over burnt anyday, just hope some kid doesnt run up to me thinking Im Piglet

Also, heading over to our beloved Lodge in a bit.  Eating at Trails End with friends from back home, so gonna walk over on trail from WL, eat then catch boat to MK.  Check out the Lodge and all its splendor and glory on the way back this afternoon.  Then a meal at Raglan Rd.  Jill(cheer4bison)and us are hoping the connection at DTD will take place as she and her school group will be at Paradiso37 at 6:15, us at our meal at 7:30.


----------



## Muushka

Jimmy

Gary Sinise!  Wow!  Now that is a sighting!  We have never seen any celebs at WDW (other than at CP).

Thank you for posting the pictures.  They are great, we feel like we are there with you.

I hope those legs don't get too pink!

I think we are going to spend the week before the cruise at WDW.  Need to use those APs!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Fabulous pics!!    Makes me so "homesick" for my favorite places.  And WOW on seeing Gary Sinise. How cool is that!!


----------



## bagsmom

Jimmy -- thanks for the pictures!  Very exciting to see!!!!!!

Also too cool about Gary Sinese!

Mother's Day weekend I was out for a walk and a guy passed me, jogging.

It was Alton Brown!  The t.v. cook guy!  I knew he had a home very near me, but didn't know if he lived here part time, or what.

Only other celeb I've seen out on the town is the guy who played Newman on Seinfeld.  He was alone at the restaurant bar, and looked a little grumpy.  I really wanted to say  "Hellooooo  Newman!"  But I resisted!  

OK -- gotta get everyone's clothes ready for Honors Night at school!


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> Its late folks, but got to share, DS and I walked down to the store at OKW after Epcot and as we are walking by Olivias, noticed that Gary Sinise was outside eating there with his family.
> 
> Saw Starship at Epcot earlier and they were really good.  Ate at Nine Dragons, mmmm, wfc4life and sechem32 were impressed too.  Got to remember, we dont live in big towns/city, so we consider this to be really good chinese food
> Its so nice to be at WDW with friends and family!
> 
> Hope to get pics up soon, phone died today, so may be tomorrow.  Cheer4bison and I still trying to catch each other, missed each other at Epcot today, hoping to see each other at MK tomorrow.



Love Gary Sinise as Lt. Dan in Forest Gump! How exciting for you and Casey, I bet he was thrilled!

Sounds like you're having a great time! Hopefully you'll have opportunity to meet up with Jill today.  

Looking over your pictures - thanks for sharing.  So Nice Kristian was able to join you this trip, and Will and Liz, too!


----------



## sleepydog25

Very cool, Jimmy!  Wonder about all the celebs Groupies have met over the years. Sounds like a great discussion topic!


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Very cool, Jimmy!  Wonder about all the celebs Groupies have met over the years. Sounds like a great discussion topic!



I'll start!

Do the sightings have to be at WDW?

If no, then I have lots!  I used to work at a summer musical theater at the concession stand and the performers used to like to get out during the shows and walk around and get something to eat or drink.

Of course this was back in 1970, so my sightings are either in nursing homes or.....well.....the other state.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> I'll start!
> 
> Do the sightings have to be at WDW?
> 
> If no, then I have lots!  I used to work at a summer musical theater at the concession stand and the performers used to like to get out during the shows and walk around and get something to eat or drink.
> 
> Of course this was back in 1970, so my sightings are either in nursing homes or.....well.....the other state.


No, they do not have to be at WDW. I would bet we'll know the stars you saw!


----------



## Nicoal13

A couple years ago at DHS my friends and I ran into Tom Bergeron the host of Dancing with the Stars and America's Funniest Videos. He was very nice and posed for a picture with us. 

I've met Dan Jansen, Olympic Speedskater. He was golfing at the golf course where I drove the beer cart. He was a jerk. I was disappointed since he had seemed to be such a nice family man on tv.

We were leaving Orlando about 13 years ago and AJ McLean from the Backstreet Boys (at the height of their popularity) was on our plane. I stood next to him while we were boarding and he was seated on the aisle seat in first class. Later, DH used the bathroom in the airport next to him. LOL. 

DH has a thing for being in the bathroom with celebrities. He was at a bachelor party about 10 years ago and was in the bathroom at Dan Akyroyd.


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> A couple years ago at DHS my friends and I ran into Tom Bergeron the host of Dancing with the Stars and America's Funniest Videos. He was very nice and posed for a picture with us.
> 
> I've met Dan Jansen, Olympic Speedskater. He was golfing at the golf course where I drove the beer cart. He was a jerk. I was disappointed since he had seemed to be such a nice family man on tv.
> 
> We were leaving Orlando about 13 years ago and AJ McLean from the Backstreet Boys (at the height of their popularity) was on our plane. I stood next to him while we were boarding and he was seated on the aisle seat in first class. Later, DH used the bathroom in the airport next to him. LOL.
> 
> DH has a thing for being in the bathroom with celebrities. He was at a bachelor party about 10 years ago and was in the bathroom at Dan Akyroyd.



Too funny!  Did they talk?????

OK, here is a spattering of who I saw and met that wonderful summer: 1969 (not 1970)

Rowan and Martin (not them but the ones below them in the show, the ones who didn't have gophers): Alan Seus, Artie Johnson, Henry Gibson (he was so nice), and a woman, probably Joann Worly.  Then there was Eddie Arnold, who was very nice.  I think I met Wayne Newton or at least got his autograph after the show, Mickey Rooney and Lou Rawls.  Then there were the rock bands, but I only saw them from afar, I don't think they were interested in Pepsi .  That was so much fun for a 15 year old!


----------



## sleepydog25

Nicoal13 said:


> A couple years ago at DHS my friends and I ran into Tom Bergeron the host of Dancing with the Stars and America's Funniest Videos. He was very nice and posed for a picture with us.
> 
> I've met Dan Jansen, Olympic Speedskater. He was golfing at the golf course where I drove the beer cart. He was a jerk. I was disappointed since he had seemed to be such a nice family man on tv.
> 
> We were leaving Orlando about 13 years ago and AJ McLean from the Backstreet Boys (at the height of their popularity) was on our plane. I stood next to him while we were boarding and he was seated on the aisle seat in first class. *Later, DH used the bathroom in the airport next to him.* LOL.
> 
> DH has a thing for being in the bathroom with celebrities. *He was at a bachelor party about 10 years ago and was in the bathroom at Dan Akyroyd.*


I'm guessing no pics. . .  That's too funny!



			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> Rowan and Martin (not them but the ones below them in the show, the ones who didn't have gophers): Alan Seus, Artie Johnson, Henry Gibson (he was so nice), and a woman, probably Joann Worly. Then there was Eddie Arnold, who was very nice. I think I met Wayne Newton or at least got his autograph after the show, Mickey Rooney and Lou Rawls.


Never heard of any of them. . .  Some classic names there.


----------



## DiznyDi

Prior to DVC, DDad and I had the 'kids' at the Yacht Club.  While enjoying Stormalong Bay, DDad spoke briefly with Maclean Stevenson (M*A*S*H).

As a teenager visiting Sea World - when it was still in Ohio - I was fortunate enough to get the autograph of LLoyd Bridges.  Dear mom still has the photo.

Also at Sea World with our kids, we spoke with Greg Louganis.

Perry King is from my hometown.  He will occasionally come back to do parades.

Martin Sheen married a women from a neighboring town.  While employed at the local bank, he walked in.  Prettiest blue eyes ever!


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> Very cool, Jimmy!  Wonder about all the celebs Groupies have met over the years. Sounds like a great discussion topic!



Hey I've got a great one.  I've got it a bit easier in that we lived in Manhattan for quite a while.

Anyhoo, the dh was a huge Vanessa Williams fan, well one day during the christmas holiday lo and behold we were in Neiman Marcuss window shopping and who do we see?  Vanessa Williams.  I kept trying to get the old guy to go over and say hello, which he tried babbling all the way.  
I got a lot of mileage reminding him of that one.


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Prior to DVC, DDad and I had the 'kids' at the Yacht Club. While enjoying Stormalong Bay, DDad spoke briefly with Maclean Stevenson (M*A*S*H).
> 
> As a teenager visiting Sea World - when it was still in Ohio - I was fortunate enough to get the autograph of LLoyd Bridges. Dear mom still has the photo.
> 
> Also at Sea World with our kids, we spoke with Greg Louganis.
> 
> Perry King is from my hometown. He will occasionally come back to do parades.
> 
> Martin Sheen married a women from a neighboring town. While employed at the local bank, he walked in. Prettiest blue eyes ever!


Loved M*A*S*H and still count that cast as one of the best ever.  Stevenson seemed nice what I could tell of him in interviews.  Oh, boy, Lloyd Bridges.  Grew up watching _Sea Hunt_. . .uhh, in reruns, I mean.    Despite producing an idiot son, still enjoy Sheen's acting, especially in _The West Wing_, _The American President, _and _Apocalypse Now.  _Very cool!



			
				eliza61 said:
			
		

> Anyhoo, the dh was a huge Vanessa Williams fan, well one day during the christmas holiday lo and behold we were in Neiman Marcuss window shopping and who do we see? Vanessa Williams. I kept trying to get the old guy to go over and say hello, which he tried babbling all the way. I got a lot of mileage reminding him of that one.


A bit tongue-tied, eh?  These sort of stories are a good reminder how these stars are just people, too. . .some with talent, some who got a lucky break, and some with both.  Was she nice?


----------



## jimmytammy

Finally caught up with cheer4bison at DTD.




Great to see you Jill!!  Groupie meetings are the best, even mini ones


----------



## jimmytammy

Lets see, celebrity sightings, most have been in WDW, as where I live, no celebrity hangs out there, though one time, DS and me saw Chris Daughtry in  our local grocery store, spoke to him, got his autograph.  One cool thing, Tom Hanks sneaks into our town every so often, stays with a family we know, but I have never seen him.

1st sighting, Robert Urich and his wife(she was a Von Trapp child in Sound of Music)at Country Bear Jamboree.  Saw Trisha Yearwood in AK walking by, Whoopi Goldberg at MK, Chipper Jones at MK, Bobby Cox at AKL(spoke to him), David Thompson(1974 NCAA Champion team)Juice Newton at WL(DD spoke to her, got autograph) and Brian Giles(MLB player)

I know I will think of more that I remember seeing, but those are the ones that come to mind right now, and I can add Gary Sinise now


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> How cool is that?!           I love Gary Sinise.   Enjoy the rest of your trip!



I was just thinking the same thing!  I love Gary Sinise, too.  I'd have had a hard time not staring at him.


----------



## Inkmahm

I've been glued to the TV since late this afternoon watching the coverage of the Moore OK tornado and sending prayers for all of those poor people, especially the families of the children lost in the school.  That brought tears to my eyes when the announced the 1st, 2nd and 3rd graders were in the part of the school that had completely disappeared in the tornado.  How sad.    I'm hoping we don't have any groupies that live in OK!  Does anyone know?  

If we do have any OK groupies of the lodge, I hope they are okay.  I only know one family personally who lives in Enid, OK. They are probably 50 to 75 miles away from Moore so I hope they are all safe (haven't heard yet.)


----------



## Inkmahm

Here's my celebrity sighting story!  I hope I haven't told it here before...

We had my niece from Msp staying with us about 6 or 7 years ago when she was in Milwaukee for  the Harlem Globetrotters basketball camp.  I guess that makes the first celebrities in this story the various members of the Globetrotters team who were in town to run the camps.

My niece loves Japanese food so we took her to dinner at Benihana's.  We normally don't go to this restaurant but our regular favorite Japanese restaurant was closed at the time.   It was raining cats and dogs so there weren't many people at the restaurant.  We were a group of three (me, Haley and Dynaguy, aka Douglas) and we were seated with a group of 3 really rough looking guys and a well dressed young woman.   I put Haley in the seat at the end of the table, farthest away from the other party as possible.  If they were going to be rowdy and loud, I wanted to protect her as much as I could.

The group was very polite both to us and to the waitress.  They ordered dinner and started talking so that it was obvious that the guys were musicians in a band and the woman was the daughter of the oldest guy.  I couldn't for the life of me place who it was though.  I whispered to Douglas that I thought it was Keith Richards (we had just seen a Pirates movie) and he assured me I was wrong.  He finally whispered to me that we were having dinner with Alice Cooper.  They were playing a concert in town the next day and were on their way to see another band play at the local Indian casino that night.  As I said, they were very polite.  There wasn't a single bad word out of any of them and they were genuinely nice people!  At the end of dinner, I wanted to take a picture of Haley with Alice to be able to show my sister what Haley had been up to while she stayed with us.  Of course, I never took pictures with my little flip phone and had no idea really how to do it. Alice told me to hand the phone to his daughter because she was young and only young people understand the technology of things like phones.

A guy at another table came over to ask Alice for his autograph.  He also stopped to tell my niece how lucky she was to be having dinner with such a famous man.  When we left the restaurant, Haley wanted to know who it was that she had  had her picture taken with.  We said he was a famous musician and she wanted to know if it was Elvis!  Haley was only about 8 or 9 years old at the time and I'm sure she had never heard of Alice Cooper.

I've told many people since that night that if there was ever an example of not judging a book by its cover, it was Alice Cooper and his band.   They looked like they would be loud and obnoxious with bad language, and they were exactly the opposite.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I think I'm just too far behind.....had some emergency medical issues with my daughter's future father-in-law. He collapsed and needed emergent pacemaker surgery this past week. He is fine, but it was rough for a couple days as he aspirated on the operating room table and needed to be put on a ventilator. He was in the ICU for 4-5 days. He's better now.

Anyway...is *eliza* in Paris now ??? If so, have a TRES BELLE trip girl !!!! 

*JT*....loved your pics and the mini meet one with Jill ! 

No celebrity sightings for me ---which is odd considering how many times I've been to WDW. One trip I was staying at the BC and I heard Johnny Depp was staying at the Yacht Club with his children and their mother. I never saw him though.  I know...boring story....it's all I got right now  but I'm enjoy reading about all of your encounters


----------



## bagsmom

Maria -- I'm behind, too.  I feel bad not being able to respond to everyone directly -- I'm not good at doing that thing where you can include little quoted snippets of other people's comments.  Too high tech!   Sorry about the scare with the pacemaker!  Medical stuff is so freaky.

Can I ask for some groupie prayers?  My very dear friend Jill has had some setbacks in battling cancer.  I'm very afraid for her, but I keep on praying for a miracle!  She is young and has young children.  The world really needs her to be in it!

Oklahoma -- tornadoes scare the poo right out of me.  I thought this year was going to be sort of mild in terms of tornadoes, but I guess once the warm weather started, the bad weather started, too.  This is so sad....  In the midst of all the tragedy, though, it is inspiring to see all the people out there acting as God's hands....

On a much lighter note -- I LOVE your Alice Cooper story!  You usually hear this sort of story in the reverse -- a celebrity who seems really nice acting like a jerk....  I think this is such a nice story!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Lets see, celebrity sightings, most have been in WDW, as where I live, no celebrity hangs out there, though one time, DS and me saw Chris Daughtry in our local grocery store, spoke to him, got his autograph. One cool thing, Tom Hanks sneaks into our town every so often, stays with a family we know, but I have never seen him.
> 
> 1st sighting, Robert Urich and his wife(she was a Von Trapp child in Sound of Music)at Country Bear Jamboree. Saw Trisha Yearwood in AK walking by, Whoopi Goldberg at MK, Chipper Jones at MK, Bobby Cox at AKL(spoke to him), David Thompson(1974 NCAA Champion team)Juice Newton at WL(DD spoke to her, got autograph) and Brian Giles(MLB player)
> 
> I know I will think of more that I remember seeing, but those are the ones that come to mind right now, and I can add Gary Sinise now


You're a veritable star-attractor, *JT*!  *Luv* would loved to have met Daughtry (I'm not a fan), whereas I'd be more of a wanting to meet Whoopi person.

Lovely story, *Inkmahm*.  So true about not judging a book by its cover.  Reminds me of the FedEx commercial where the manager of a rock band chides them for not looking scary as they schlepp their golf clubs through the airport.  He's upset and yelling, and they're all very calm.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Prior to DVC, DDad and I had the 'kids' at the Yacht Club.  While enjoying Stormalong Bay, DDad spoke briefly with Maclean Stevenson (M*A*S*H).
> 
> As a teenager visiting Sea World - when it was still in Ohio - I was fortunate enough to get the autograph of LLoyd Bridges.  Dear mom still has the photo.
> 
> Also at Sea World with our kids, we spoke with Greg Louganis.
> 
> Perry King is from my hometown.  He will occasionally come back to do parades.
> 
> Martin Sheen married a women from a neighboring town.  While employed at the local bank, he walked in.  Prettiest blue eyes ever!



As I read a post like this I realize that my sightings are like shooting fish in a barrel!  
You Groupies have seen some wonderful stars!




bagsmom said:


> Maria -- I'm behind, too.  I feel bad not being able to respond to everyone directly -- I'm not good at doing that thing where you can include little quoted snippets of other people's comments.  Too high tech!   Sorry about the scare with the pacemaker!  Medical stuff is so freaky.
> 
> Can I ask for some groupie prayers?  My very dear friend Jill has had some setbacks in battling cancer.  I'm very afraid for her, but I keep on praying for a miracle!  She is young and has young children.  The world really needs her to be in it!
> 
> Oklahoma -- tornadoes scare the poo right out of me.  I thought this year was going to be sort of mild in terms of tornadoes, but I guess once the warm weather started, the bad weather started, too.  This is so sad....  In the midst of all the tragedy, though, it is inspiring to see all the people out there acting as God's hands....
> 
> On a much lighter note -- I LOVE your Alice Cooper story!  You usually hear this sort of story in the reverse -- a celebrity who seems really nice acting like a jerk....  I think this is such a nice story!



I am sorry your friend is having such difficult health problems.  She and the great state of OK are in my prayers.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

bagsmom said:


> Can I ask for some groupie prayers?  My very dear friend Jill has had some setbacks in battling cancer.  I'm very afraid for her, but I keep on praying for a miracle!  She is young and has young children.  The world really needs her to be in it!



Your friend has my prayers as well bagsmom. I truly hope she gets that miracle.


----------



## bagsmom

Thanks, everyone!  I believe in prayer, and she does too, so I know it will help!


----------



## Nicoal13

I will pray for your friend bagsmom.



On a lighter note, no pics of DH and his celebrity bathroom buddies.


----------



## jimmytammy

MK today, still raining, so back again to try tomorrow, Epcot at night with a Biergarten dinner,  Ate at Boatwrights with friends, very good, dessert amazing.

Bagsmom, prayers coming your friends way.

Inkmahm, Alice became a Christian a few yrs back, still doing his thing in the music world, but deep down, is a good guy, not my cup o tea musically, but a good guy all the same

Ink, your story reminds me, I saw Richard Petty and his DW at a japanese restaurant a few yrs back, sadly, she has had some major health issues to stricken her.  Being in middle of Nascar country, we see a lot of those kind of guys around, but talk about class act, Richard is called King for more than his driving.

DD has a friend who has friends with a student missing in OK tornado ravaged school.  Its sad and really hits home, prayere needed in a major way for those folks.


----------



## jimmytammy

Recognize this place




Took this shot after eating at Kona
Told you I would get some WL photos


This one is a teaser, more coming soon!!


----------



## blossomz

Hi all. I've been lurking rather than talking but ill chime in for the celeb discussion!  I saw coby Bryant et al in MK. And there was a Washington bullets player in Tony's once. (His name escapes me!). Not very exciting stories!  Lol


----------



## sleepydog25

Seeing as I'm stuck at the car dealership for minor service, I'll mention my celeb sightings. I lived in So Cal for a time and while there, I saw Bill Russell and Pat Sajak (which is a story unto itself) at LAX. When I was a kid, our town was on the national rodeo circuit, and one year Robert Conrad was the entertainment during breaks (he sang--not well--and did stunt fights).  As I sold refreshments, I got up and close a few times. I met a few celebs at one time for a game show though most names escape me now: Stuart Pankin, Ian ? (he was on a soap), Pam Postema (COACH), and the voice of Ursula from THE LITTLE MERMAID (Pat ?). I even ran into Neil Patrick Harris (he was in DOOGIENHOWSER MD then). I have one more sighting to mention later.


----------



## rusafee1183

Hey all! We made it home safe and sound from Alaska! It was hands down the most incredible place I have ever seen. 

It was so beautiful, there is no way my pictures can convey how amazing it is there. I will definitely post a few pics once I catch up on a few things at home. Today is my first day back to work, and I am EXHAUSTED. The time changes really messed with me, I never had any clue what time it was because we went from Eastern to Central to Pacific, up into Canada, then Alaska, back to Canada, back to Central, back to Eastern.  I am so wiped out..... I will be lucky if I don't fall asleep at my desk 

I need to go back and catch up on a few pages, so I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## wildernessDad

sleepydog25 said:


> , and the voice of Ursula from THE LITTLE MERMAID (Pat ?).



Carroll  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pat_Carroll_(actress)


----------



## bagsmom

rusafee1183 said:


> Hey all! We made it home safe and sound from Alaska! It was hands down the most incredible place I have ever seen.
> 
> It was so beautiful, there is no way my pictures can convey how amazing it is there. I will definitely post a few pics once I catch up on a few things at home. Today is my first day back to work, and I am EXHAUSTED. The time changes really messed with me, I never had any clue what time it was because we went from Eastern to Central to Pacific, up into Canada, then Alaska, back to Canada, back to Central, back to Eastern.  I am so wiped out..... I will be lucky if I don't fall asleep at my desk
> 
> I need to go back and catch up on a few pages, so I hope all is well with everyone.



Welcome back!  Now you can take a little nap and then start planning your next Disney trip!


----------



## bagsmom

15 Days**


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> DD has a friend who has friends with a student missing in OK tornado ravaged school.  Its sad and really hits home, prayere needed in a major way for those folks.



Monday, I had lunch with a friend/client who also owns a house in Oklahoma City.  She was down taking care of some business at her Texas home and stopped to have lunch with me.  She drove down Sunday about 30 minutes ahead of all the storms that hit that day and I called her after I got home and saw the pictures from Moore and she was in tears.  The storm at that time it left Moore was headed for her house.  Her father, son and granddaughter were all in the path.  As far as I know they were missed that afternoon, but I have really been thinking of her.  

I also have a niece and her family in Lawton, Ok and cousins and great aunt in Broken Bow, OK.  

I had doctors appts yesterday and was out and missed everything during the day until we headed for the house and from Mesquite to home which is usually a 45 minute drive, took us 2 hours with the wind and rain we ran into.  It was nerve racking, but we made it.  It is a beautiful sunshiny day today.  Absolutely gorgeous.  

Hope all groupies are doing well.


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> It was hands down the most incredible place I have ever seen.   It was so beautiful, there is no way my pictures can convey how amazing it is there.


Told ya. 

*wildernessDad*:  Yes!  Pat Carroll!  And the Ian in question is Ian Buchanan who has been on many soaps in his day.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday MiaSRN62!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## Muushka

Thanks Jimmy.  We needed that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Maria!  *

All the celebrity talk has me thinking how I've seen a few more than I might have thought but living in a tourist area for quite awhile and having traveled since I was young helped.

One of my childhood pen pals was the daughter of Bud Collins (tennis commentator) whom we met while on vacation.  Michael Landon and Glenn Campbell were spotted on vacation when I was young.  Lyle Waggoner bought cross country trail tickets from me and I fitted him for skis.  I saw Richard Kind at DL a year or two ago.  When I worked at a theme park where a movie was being filmed I met or saw Ben Johnson, Linda Gray, Jack Elam, Leonard Nimoy, Michael Landon Jr. (saw him when he was young too with his dad).  We also visited Old Tucson when they were filming the western TV series Young Riders and saw several of the cast including Josh Brolin and Stephen Baldwin.  And there were a couple of Creedence Clearwater members (Doug Clifford and Stu Cook) that would golf where I worked.  Ellen DeGeneres was at a baseball game I was at a couple of years ago but I only saw her on the big screen monitor.  And I got my picture taken with Matt Blair (linebacker for the Vikings).  

I have a childhood friend that met Chi Chi Rodriguez while on vacation.  The next day Chi Chi found them and invited he and his friend to play golf but they felt they were too busy to accept!  I shall never let him live that one down.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Maria! *
> 
> All the celebrity talk has me thinking how I've seen a few more than I might have thought but living in a tourist area for quite awhile and having traveled since I was young helped.
> 
> One of my childhood pen pals was the daughter of Bud Collins (tennis commentator) whom we met while on vacation. Michael Landon and Glenn Campbell were spotted on vacation when I was young. Lyle Waggoner bought cross country trail tickets from me and I fitted him for skis. I saw Richard Kind at DL a year or two ago. When I worked at a theme park where a movie was being filmed I met or saw Ben Johnson, Linda Gray, Jack Elam, Leonard Nimoy, Michael Landon Jr. (saw him when he was young too with his dad). We also visited Old Tucson when they were filming the western TV series Young Riders and saw several of the cast including Josh Brolin and Stephen Baldwin. And there were a couple of Creedence Clearwater members (Doug Clifford and Stu Cook) that would golf where I worked. Ellen DeGeneres was at a baseball game I was at a couple of years ago but I only saw her on the big screen monitor. And I got my picture taken with Matt Blair (linebacker for the Vikings).
> 
> I have a childhood friend that met Chi Chi Rodriguez while on vacation. The next day Chi Chi found them and invited he and his friend to play golf but they felt they were too busy to accept! I shall never let him live that one down.


That is quite a line-up, *KAT*!  I would have loved to have taken up the offer to golf with Chi Chi.  He was such a hoot to watch play, especially when he'd make a putt and then make a show of putting his "sword" (the putter) into a make-believe scabbard.  Makes me grin even now.  Did the movie have all those stars in it or was it more than one movie?


----------



## jimmytammy

Last night we saw a semi celeb I guess you can say, it was Jack Billingsly from Survivor 2002 season.  He was sitting near us at Biergarten.  No big deal, but cool all the same.  I think he may have been in a movie or 2, David Letterman and a soap opera.  I remember him because his face reminded me of a fellow I know from a local lumber yard.   Lt. Dan still has been my biggest spotting this week


----------



## Muushka

Good sighting JT!

Kat4, you saw Michael Landon and Glenn Campbell!  2 of my favorite celebrities.  Poor Glen,  so sad.
His Alzheimer's hit hard.


* Happy Birthday Maria!!!!

Where shall we meet 

for our virtual birthday lunch?????*​


----------



## blossomz

YAY!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

HAVE A SUPER DAY MARIA!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Last night we saw a semi celeb I guess you can say, it was Jack Billingsly from Survivor 2002 season. He was sitting near us at Biergarten. No big deal, but cool all the same. I think he may have been in a movie or 2, David Letterman and a soap opera. I remember him because his face reminded me of a fellow I know from a local lumber yard. Lt. Dan still has been my biggest spotting this week


I only vaguely remember Jake, but you're right, he did do a movie or two and was on Letterman.  And, thanks for the pics!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing MARIA a very Happy Birthday!*

I'm in for lunch 

I hope your day is filled with sunshine, friends, and lots of chocolate cake!  Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Happy Birthday Maria!!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> That is quite a line-up, *KAT*!  I would have loved to have taken up the offer to golf with Chi Chi.  He was such a hoot to watch play, especially when he'd make a putt and then make a show of putting his "sword" (the putter) into a make-believe scabbard.  Makes me grin even now.  Did the movie have all those stars in it or was it more than one movie?



It was a made for TV movie when they were doing Bonanza return movies.  Leonard Nimoy had a vacation home in Tahoe which is how I think they ended up signing getting him for a part.  One of the people I worked with also cleaned houses part time and one was his!    The nicest and most outgoing two of the bunch were Ben Johnson and Jack Elam who I have enjoyed in so many movies.



Muushka said:


> Good sighting JT!
> 
> Kat4, you saw Michael Landon and Glenn Campbell!  2 of my favorite celebrities.  Poor Glen,  so sad.
> His Alzheimer's hit hard.



Yes - so sad about both of them really.  I saw a Sunday morning show on Glenn Campbell about a year and a half ago when he was doing his farewell tour - very touching and pointed out so many difficulties for the people and those around them that comes with that disease.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It was a made for TV movie when they were doing Bonanza return movies.  Leonard Nimoy had a vacation home in Tahoe which is how I think they ended up signing getting him for a part.  One of the people I worked with also cleaned houses part time and one was his!    The nicest and most outgoing two of the bunch were Ben Johnson and Jack Elam who I have enjoyed in so many movies.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - so sad about both of them really.  I saw a Sunday morning show on Glenn Campbell about a year and a half ago when he was doing his farewell tour - very touching and pointed out so many difficulties for the people and those around them that comes with that disease.



I saw that show.  It was very bittersweet.  Glen Campbell has one of the sweetest voices ever.  
I have a good friend who is my age and has very advanced Alzheimer's 

Is Ben Johnson Kid Curry in Alias Smith and Jones fame?  If yes, I really liked him and Pete Duel too.  Another sad story...


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> I saw that show. It was very bittersweet. Glen Campbell has one of the sweetest voices ever.
> I have a good friend who is my age and has very advanced Alzheimer's
> 
> *Is Ben Johnson Kid Curry in Alias Smith and Jones fame?* If yes, I really liked him and Pete Duel too. Another sad story...


I believe that was Ben Murphy.  Ben Johnson was in numerous westerns and other movies.  He won an Oscar for THE LAST PICTURE SHOW.  He was also in the TV movies about Louis L'Amour's characters called The Sacketts starring Tom Selleck and Sam Eliot.  Johnson was a very good character actor.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> I believe that was Ben Murphy.  Ben Johnson was in numerous westerns and other movies.  He won an Oscar for THE LAST PICTURE SHOW.  He was also in the TV movies about Louis L'Amour's characters called The Sacketts starring Tom Selleck and Sam Eliot.  Johnson was a very good character actor.



Right you are Sleepy!  You cinamaniac you! 

I had to IMDB him and I still don't know who Ben Johnson is.  I saw Last Picture Show but I don't remember his character.  Never saw the others.  I guess I have some movie homework!

Thanks Sleepy


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you for the *birthday wishes* everyone ! Made my day !


----------



## twokats

*Happy Birthday, Maria!*

I hope it was the best.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> I saw that show.  It was very bittersweet.  Glen Campbell has one of the sweetest voices ever.
> I have a good friend who is my age and has very advanced Alzheimer's
> 
> Is Ben Johnson Kid Curry in Alias Smith and Jones fame?  If yes, I really liked him and Pete Duel too.  Another sad story...



As you know Sleepydog got it right.  (Alias Smith and Jones was a favorite of mine!  Ben Murphy was such a cutie - and Pete Duel.  As you said - another sad story).

Ben Johnson was in many western movies as well as others.  In fact he had his own horses he brought to use in the Bonanza movies and was very much the "cowboy" he portrayed.  He also was in the Red Dawn version with Patrick Swayze if you ever saw that.  "The Undefeated" with Rock Hudson and John Wayne was one role where he stood out for me if you ever wanted to try and see a movie with him.

I'm also sorry to hear about your friend.    It's taken a few members of our family including my dad.


----------



## bagsmom

Happy Birthday, Maria!!!!!!

Last day of school today!  It will be another crazy one, I'm sure!!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

A few shots at The Living Seas


----------



## jimmytammy

Illuminations


----------



## sleepydog25

Great shots, *JT*!  I especially like the peek of one of my top three favorite rides.  

As I'm sitting here watching the wind gust up to 35-40 mph and temps in the 50s (at least it's sunny), I thought to relate my biggest celeb sighting:  I spent all day with Harrison Ford once back in 1994.  And Anne Archer.  Now, the question is, can anyone tell me what the occasion would be?


----------



## jimmytammy

Hope yall are are enjoying the pics, sorta random shots, but Im sorta a random guy

Yesterday, we headed to Epcot, got FPS for Soarin and Test Track, ate lunch at San Angel Inn, then Casey and I headed to meet wfc4life and sechem32 for our Exp. Everest challenge, trying to ride 7 times in a row.  Didnt work so well, one ride after 30 min wait then a FP. 

Before leaving Epcot, Casey challenged me to a Beverly faceoff at Club Cool, you know the drink that makes your face squirm.  He says if he drinks a whole cup, then I have too.  I knew when he was pouring it out of the machine, something didnt look right, usually it has a darker look to it if I remember, anyway he swallows it and really squirms.  Now its my turn, Beverly is bad mixed right, but its really nasty not mixed right.  Imagine if you can this drink without the sugar, ewwwwww!!!

Went back to OKW for a few mins then back to Epcot, we all grabbed something to eat, Casey and Kristian got a Frozen Cappuchino, Kristian got a Ham and Apple sandwich from Norway, I ran and got Casey a pretzel from Germany and I ate Orange Chicken from China and Tammy shared with us all

Today, we are headed to HS, eating at 50s PTC with wfc4life and sechem32 then try to grab a FP to RNRRC, Star Tours and ride ToT, maybe see Indiana Jones, try to see some Star Wars weekend stuff, and whatever else happens.  Then its off to visit with friends who are moving into their brand new home in Clermont.  Their daughter is flying in from Mich. later and we will meet them at the new house, then off to eat at Rocos Tacos in Orlando.  This is a hope chest that Casey and I built that has been in the back of our van for a week now. Tradition in their family is every girl gets one at 18, she is 16 so it will be a big surprise, not expected so soon.
It looks a lot better finished, this was without any polyurethane on it, but gives a general idea how it looks.



Looking forward to her seeing it!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Great shots, *JT*!  I especially like the peek of one of my top three favorite rides.
> 
> As I'm sitting here watching the wind gust up to 35-40 mph and temps in the 50s (at least it's sunny), I thought to relate my biggest celeb sighting:  I spent all day with Harrison Ford once back in 1994.  And Anne Archer.  Now, the question is, can anyone tell me what the occasion would be?



Do tell Patrick!!  Does it have something to do with Clear And Present Danger?  
DS and me are huge Indy fans, so our interest is peaking right now
This is a guy who saw every Indy film, on screen in original release, bigger than Star Wars to us, more relatable I guess.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As you know Sleepydog got it right.  (Alias Smith and Jones was a favorite of mine!  Ben Murphy was such a cutie - and Pete Duel.  As you said - another sad story).
> 
> Ben Johnson was in many western movies as well as others.  In fact he had his own horses he brought to use in the Bonanza movies and was very much the "cowboy" he portrayed.  He also was in the Red Dawn version with Patrick Swayze if you ever saw that.  "The Undefeated" with Rock Hudson and John Wayne was one role where he stood out for me if you ever wanted to try and see a movie with him.
> 
> I'm also sorry to hear about your friend.    It's taken a few members of our family including my dad.



Thanks Kat, I'll plan on seeing The Undefeated.  In fact, I just added it to our Netflix queue!





jimmytammy said:


> Hope yall are are enjoying the pics, sorta random shots, but Im sorta a random guy
> 
> Yesterday, we headed to Epcot, got FPS for Soarin and Test Track, ate lunch at San Angel Inn, then Casey and I headed to meet wfc4life and sechem32 for our Exp. Everest challenge, trying to ride 7 times in a row.  Didnt work so well, one ride after 30 min wait then a FP.
> 
> Before leaving Epcot, Casey challenged me to a Beverly faceoff at Club Cool, you know the drink that makes your face squirm.  He says if he drinks a whole cup, then I have too.  I knew when he was pouring it out of the machine, something didnt look right, usually it has a darker look to it if I remember, anyway he swallows it and really squirms.  Now its my turn, Beverly is bad mixed right, but its really nasty not mixed right.  Imagine if you can this drink without the sugar, ewwwwww!!!
> 
> Went back to OKW for a few mins then back to Epcot, we all grabbed something to eat, Casey and Kristian got a Frozen Cappuchino, Kristian got a Ham and Apple sandwich from Norway, I ran and got Casey a pretzel from Germany and I ate Orange Chicken from China and Tammy shared with us all
> 
> Today, we are headed to HS, eating at 50s PTC with wfc4life and sechem32 then try to grab a FP to RNRRC, Star Tours and ride ToT, maybe see Indiana Jones, try to see some Star Wars weekend stuff, and whatever else happens.  Then its off to visit with friends who are moving into their brand new home in Clermont.  Their daughter is flying in from Mich. later and we will meet them at the new house, then off to eat at Rocos Tacos in Orlando.  This is a hope chest that Casey and I built that has been in the back of our van for a week now. Tradition in their family is every girl gets one at 18, she is 16 so it will be a big surprise, not expected so soon.
> It looks a lot better finished, this was without any polyurethane on it, but gives a general idea how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to her seeing it!!



Beautiful hope chest Jimmy and Casey.  So kind of you.

I am enjoying your pictures.  I feel like we are with you.

You have some great challenges going on!  I will challenge Mr Muush at Club Cool!  Sounds like fun.



jimmytammy said:


> Do tell Patrick!!  Does it have something to do with Clear And Present Danger?
> DS and me are huge Indy fans, so our interest is peaking right now
> This is a guy who saw every Indy film, on screen in original release, bigger than Star Wars to us, more relatable I guess.



I had it wrong again!  I (mentally) guessed Patriot Games.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Do tell Patrick!! Does it have something to do with Clear And Present Danger?
> DS and me are huge Indy fans, so our interest is peaking right now
> This is a guy who saw every Indy film, on screen in original release, bigger than Star Wars to us, more relatable I guess.


Bravo, *JT*!  You are correct (sorry, Muush)!  

SPOILER ALERT FOR ANYONE WHO SOMEHOW HASN'T SEEN THIS MOVIE!

I was stationed at Andrews AFB, working as Chief, Flightline Protocol (never knew there was such a thing, huh?), and the majority of the flightline had been "reserved" for filming of _Clear and Present Danger_ as the federal government had decided that it showed the military in a good light and because no AF 1 missions (or other major flights) were scheduled that day.  Part of my duties involved running the VIP lounge where dignitaries await their aircraft's arrival.  It was swarming with extras that day, and as I was talking on a hand-held radio with one of my junior officers while looking out the main picture window, I suddenly notice Harrison Ford is standing right next to me!  I ask if he would like some coffee, that we had a special Kona blend which was a favorite of mine, and he replied that he preferred French Vanilla.  A personal assistant (who also had a minor role as one of the ill-fated agents in the ambush), then came up and asked if there was a quiet room away from all the activity where "Harrison could relax."  I offered my office at the back of the building.    As I dealt with high-ranking officials and heads of state every day, I was like this on the outside  but given it was Harrison freaking Ford, I was like this  on the inside.

As the day progressed, I would go back to my office to shuffle papers and the like just to say "hi."  I never did ask for an autograph as I'm just not the type normally, plus he had specifically wanted this quiet place to get away from the throngs (word had gotten out on base that he was there, so all the higher ranking officers' and NCOs' wives were hanging out nearby, as well).  Anne Archer only came into the VIP lounge once, so my encounter was her was only short-lived and nothing more than a cursory "if I can do anything for you, please let me know."  She must have used a trailer to get away from the crowds.

The scenes filmed there were the ones where the remains of the dead agents come back to the U.S.  The usual policy when government officials or high-profile U.S. servicemen and women have died overseas is to return their remains to our country via Andrews AFB.  Such was the case in the script.  The Pentagon backed this portrayal so provided actual military personnel to re-enact what they would do in this situation; therefore, the soldiers carrying the caskets were actual members of that special unit; the hearses came from the company contracted out by the government to provide transportation of the remains; and the aircraft (a C-141 transport) was real (though it was incapable of flight as repairs were being done to its engines--the cowlings were replaced and the plane towed to the spot you see in the film).  In fact, shortly before filming began but after I met Harrison Ford and ushered him to my office, I received a call on my radio that the chief of protocol (me) was needed on the flightline immediately.  I rushed out expecting to find some crisis only to be met by a production assistant who escorted me to meet Philip Noyce--the director.  Gulp!

Mr Noyce introduced himself, shook my hand (he's a big guy), and asked what my title was.  When he seemed satisfied that I was the appropriate person to speak with, he proceeded to detail the scenes they were about to film, and then he asked what my duties would be during such an event.  I truthfully told him that as Mr. Ford's character would merit an official greeter, someone from my office would act as his escort.
"Who would that person normally be?" he asked.
"The highest ranking protocol officer available," I replied.
"And who would that be?" Noyce continued.
"Me."  I smiled.  Again, true.

And that's how I came to be in the movie. . .and spent much of the rest of my day doing take after take after take, primarily of the scene where Harrison Ford is walking from the plane to meet Anne Archer.  I'm the tall major in the overcoat with gloves and a radio in one hand.  It was cold and dreary that day, perfect for such a somber scene.  I'm onscreen for all of about five seconds.  lol  Harrison gave us tips (there was another military person in the shot who was not in my squadron), such as how the suitcase the other person was carrying was heavy on purpose:  "If it didn't have anything in it, you would be able to tell on camera that there was no weight in it."  Somewhere, I have a few photos of the day.  I have another brief appearance when they're showing an overhead dolly shot of the honor guard playing solemn music, though it's from behind and shows me with one of the worst salutes of my career.  It had been a long, tiring day.  Tough way to make a living that day, huh?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Fun stuff SleepyDog!! I would have been doing this -  and then probably this !

Thanks for all the great pictures Jimmy!  I wish we were still there.


----------



## Muushka

Whoa Sleepy!  You are practically a movie star!!!  That is a most awesome story.  
Mr Muush was home while I was reading it, so he is equally impressed!

Now we need to dig out that movie and look for Sleepy


----------



## blossomz

Sleepy..you've been holding out on us!  What a great story!

Love the pics JT!!


----------



## horselover

Great story SD!  That must have been one of those on unforgettable lifetime experiences.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the bday wishes again all !!!

*JT*....beautiful hope chest !!! So nice of you.

*Sleepydog*.....REALLY cool story !!!! love it !  My husband is an xtra along with my youngest daughter in Transformers 2. He met and spoke with the director Michael Bay and the lead actor Shia LeBeouf. Both very nice. But they are barely noticeable in the movie--mostly ended up on the cutting room floor I guess. But the experience was worth it's weight in gold my hubby and daughter said


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just had to post this---saw it on Facebook and felt it was relevant in that the moose is our VWL Groupie mascot :


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
I was reading this as Casey and me are watching the Indiana Jones Show at HS earlier today.  Really cool story, going to get out my copy to see Patrick in his role, you were holding back on us at McCouls, werent you, instead of calling you sleepydog, you will now been known from this day forward as slydog25


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> Just had to post this---saw it on Facebook and felt it was relevant in that the moose is our VWL Groupie mascot :


Love it!!


----------



## bagsmom

The picture of Roosevelt on the moose is very funny!

JT -- gorgeous hope chest!  If you think of it, send a photo with the poly on it.  I know the wood grain will just glow!

Sleepy -- VERY cool story!

Well, two weeks from today, we will be checking out of the Contemporary and walking over to MK for a while, waiting for our check in time at the villas!

We are getting sooooooo excited!  Today, we are helping an aunt and uncle move.  Next Saturday is a yard sale to help fund our eating out budget while at Disney!  After that, I can focus on packing in earnest!!!!!!!

Our last few weeks of school were a real roller coaster.  Wonderful awards ceremonies where both my kids got very high honors -- so proud of all their hard work!  We had lots of fun parties and special things for our graduating 5th grader.  We'll be leaving our very special little school -- a little bubble of rainbows and innocence.  Now both kids will be in the middle school world.  Lots more kids -- older -- from different parts of town and different life situations.  A little more stressful, but they have to learn about the real world out there sooner or later.  All in all, a bittersweet week.

I REALLY need to go to Disney!  I want a little bit of La-La land!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy
> I was reading this as Casey and me are watching the Indiana Jones Show at HS earlier today.  Really cool story, going to get out my copy to see Patrick in his role, you were holding back on us at McCouls, werent you, instead of calling you sleepydog, you will now been known from this day forward as slydog25


All those in favor of calling Sleepydog 'Slydog' say YEA  

Maria, great Moose find!


----------



## Granny

I'm am quite late, but wanted to make sure I offer Maria my heartfelt best birthday wishes.  And since I can't compete with Maria on awesome graphics, I'll just take this moment to recognize her artful contributions to our daily lives here on the Groupies thread!  



​


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...looks like you've been enjoying a wonderful trip to WDW.  Thanks so much for the wonderful pictures, especially of WL.  I love the view of the Lodge as you approach from the parking lot, looming so majestically on top of the hill.  Thanks for sharing.

Also, that's a beautiful hope chest you and Casey made.  What a kind gesture on your part.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> I'm am quite late, but wanted to make sure I offer Maria my heartfelt best birthday wishes.  And since I can't compete with Maria on awesome graphics, I'll just take this moment to recognize her artful contributions to our daily lives here on the Groupies thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you *Tom* !!!!


----------



## rusafee1183

Finally made it through most of what everyone posted while I was gone. Looks like a pretty eventful week! Lots of people to and from our happy place! 

*Happy belated Mothers Day* to all the Groupie moms! Mom's truly are the most amazing people in the world! 

*JT* - Hope you're enjoying your trip! Happy belated anniversary!! Loving the pictures! 

*Maria* - Happy belated birthday to you as well! Love the Teddy Roosevelt picture! 

*Bagsmom *- I will be praying for your friend. I truly hope she makes a turnaround and can be here for those babies. 

On the plus side, your school is out - and your trip is right around the corner!  What have you decided about the FP+? I agree that you can very easily have a FP photographer take your pic and save the money, but if you like to have the backgrounds and play with the effects, it may be worth it! Also, doesn't it now come with all the ride photos? I think that would be cool! 

*Eliza* - Hope you are having (had?... are you back now?) an AMAZING time in Europe! I have never been, and I can not WAIT to hear about it and see pics! That's on my bucket list for sure 

*Pirate Granny* - CONGRATS on receiving your contract!!!!! WOOOOHOOOO!!  

We are hoping to be "official", what do you guys call it? POVWLG? or something....  in the next few weeks as well. We are at day 19 of ROFR and I am on pins and needles. All I can hope is that if my contract is ROFR'd, Sleepy and luv get their WL fullfilled. 

I hope everyone in the world had/is having a fabulous time. And I am loving all of the pictures! Thanks to EVERYONE who posted! My DH and I rented points to a friend who is leaving tomorrow! I am SO jealous, but happy for them! They are surprising their kids and telling them after they land right before they get on the M.E. They are 5 and 3, so she doesn't think they will be able to figure it out beforehand. 

I have uploaded a handful of our Alaska photos to photobucket, but they upgraded it since I last used it and I can't figure out how to make my pics smaller? I did a 'test' upload and tried to put a few here, but they are GIANT. Anyone know how to make them smaller? Follow up: If I can not figure this out, does anyone care if I post lifesize pictures of Alaska?  

Lastly, I know there are some hockey fans around here!! Anyone's team still in it? I thought we may have had some Bruins/Rangers fans around here.  The Pens are coming! .....


----------



## bagsmom

rusafee -- I did decide to get the photopass plus.  This is the last trip we will make while the kids are kids.  It does include ride photos now -- and photos from the different dining experiences.  I figured it would be really nice to have pictures with all four of us together.  Oh -- there is also an PP photographer at the water parks.  I don't think we'll bring our cameras there, so that will be nice.

Granny -- love that picture of the applauding people!


----------



## rusafee1183

bagsmom said:


> rusafee -- I did decide to get the photopass plus.  This is the last trip we will make while the kids are kids.  It does include ride photos now -- and photos from the different dining experiences.  I figured it would be really nice to have pictures with all four of us together.  Oh -- there is also an PP photographer at the water parks.  I don't think we'll bring our cameras there, so that will be nice.
> 
> Granny -- love that picture of the applauding people!



That's awesome! You'll have to report back if you like it/think it's worth it!  

We generally skip it, mainly because it's just myself and my DH on our trips. If we went with a bigger group, I would probably do it! My whole family are a bunch of hams, so I guarantee the pictures would be worth it


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Fun stuff SleepyDog!! I would have been doing this -  and then probably this !


It was hard not to do so, certainly. 



			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> Whoa Sleepy! You are practically a movie star!!! That is a most awesome story. Now we need to dig out that movie and look for Sleepy


All the military extras were invited to the premiere in D.C. which was at the Smithsonian. No stars showed up, but it was cool to have the area reserved for us. We did not get paid, either, since our roles involved what we did on a normal basis. I was fine with that. 



			
				blossomz said:
			
		

> Sleepy..you've been holding out on us! What a great story!





			
				bagsmom said:
			
		

> Sleepy -- VERY cool story!





			
				horselover said:
			
		

> Great story SD! That must have been one of those on unforgettable lifetime experiences.


It is a fun story to relate, no doubt about it, though when I first suggested this topic, I was strictly thinking about Pat Sajak and Bill Russell. Then, I had this "duh" moment when I recalled the movie. lol



			
				MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> .....REALLY cool story !!!! love it ! My husband is an xtra along with my youngest daughter in Transformers 2. He met and spoke with the director Michael Bay and the lead actor Shia LeBeouf. Both very nice. But they are barely noticeable in the movie--mostly ended up on the cutting room floor I guess. *But the experience was worth it's weight in gold my hubby and daughter said*.


Absolutely true! Apart from occasional mental lapses (see above), I'll never forget it. 



			
				jimmytammy said:
			
		

> . . .instead of calling you sleepydog, you will now been known from this day forward as slydog25





			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> All those in favor of calling Sleepydog 'Slydog' say YEA


 Sounds good! *Slydog25* it is!! 



			
				rusafee said:
			
		

> We are at day 19 of ROFR and I am on pins and needles. All I can hope is that if my contract is ROFR'd, Sleepy and luv get their WL fullfilled.


Such a great sentiment, but we'd much rather _you_ guys get the points. We've got enough to do us right now.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary twokats!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Here is the hope chest with the young lady who received it


A few more shots from our trip

Jim Cummings,aka Winnie the Pooh and Tigger voices


Warwick Davis aka Wicket the Ewok


Ashley Eckstien, voice in The Clone Wars




Thats us, front right!


----------



## jimmytammy

wfc4life and sechem32 enjoying their PB&J Milkshake, I can verify, they were very good.  Several of us became members of the clean plate club, we have stickers to prove it!





Saw cheer4bison at Biergarten at a impromptu meet


----------



## jimmytammy

Got home safe and sound!  Tried a different route, and saved about 15-20 mins, best part was, we avoided traffic by avoiding Columbia SC, and Charlotte, NC, esp. with a race going on last night.  And got to eat at one of our fav. restaurants in a town about 45 mins from our house A very uneventful drive both ways which always makes the trip all the better!

Capt. D marked the Days til Disney on our ref. door as soon as all the luggage was in the house, thats my boy!!  Im so proud of him  140 to go, cant wait!!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> I'm am quite late, but wanted to make sure I offer Maria my heartfelt best birthday wishes.  And since I can't compete with Maria on awesome graphics, I'll just take this moment to recognize her artful contributions to our daily lives here on the Groupies thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ditto!!!!!!! *Maria~* I am so sorry I missed your birthday! You are always so great at remembering everyone here, and as *Granny* acknowledged your fabulous graphics are always so fun!!! I hope you had a GREAT birthday!!!!!!!

I always find it hard to get back on the boards after a trip, but it really should be the place TO go! Hope you are all well.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Got home safe and sound! Tried a different route, and saved about 15-20 mins, best part was, we avoided traffic by avoiding Columbia SC, and Charlotte, NC, esp. with a race going on last night. And got to eat at one of our fav. restaurants in a town about 45 mins from our house A very uneventful drive both ways which always makes the trip all the better!
> 
> Capt. D marked the Days til Disney on our ref. door as soon as all the luggage was in the house, thats my boy!! Im so proud of him 140 to go, cant wait!!


What route did you take that was different and saved you time?  I'm sure we go a similar route to you (I-77 to Columbia, then I-26 to I-95, right on I-95 and then go on what seems like forever before finally hanging a right on I-4).  Also, Warwick Davis also played a few characters in the Harry Potter movies!  Cool!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

sleepydog25 just read your Harrison Ford story. Like Wow. My DS is a big movie freak and HF is one of his favorites. I cannot wait for him to hear your story. So Cool!!

jimmytammy  Thanks so much for all of the gorgeous pictures!  Glad you got home safely and had a wonderful trip!

And  HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TWOCATS!!!!  HAVE A TRULY MAGICAL DAY!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks *Corinne* for the bday wishes and no worries on being a tad late. We all have hectic lives & we do the best we can to keep up with DIS lives I'm sure ! I appreciate you remembering me 

And glad you are back safe and sound *JT* ! Love all the pics


----------



## bagsmom

Jimmy -- the hope chest is lovely!

REALLY enjoyed the pictures of the trip!

Here's a question for all.  We are 10 days from the trip!  Wooooooooo!

How do you weigh in on the Tower of Terror?  Would a slightly nervous 10 year old like it?

He is wanting to branch out a little.  I told him we'd try Big Thunder first.  If he likes it, he can try Space Mountain.  (Although at 15, I did NOT like Space Mountain, so I don't know if he would....)  Not sure how crazy T of T is in terms of stomach blooping.  Is it like a really fun elevator, only crazy?  Or is it truly scary?

What do y'all think?

Jimmy -- tell us more about the traffic and your alternate route.  Was there construction?


----------



## twokats

Today has been nice and very relaxing.  DH and I have made comments about how different our anniversary celebration today is versus our WDW/Fantasy cruise of last year.  At this time last year we were up on the upper deck watching Florida fade into the sunset as we headed for the Western Caribbean.  And now I am sitting here recouping.  



bagsmom said:


> Jimmy -- the hope chest is lovely!
> 
> REALLY enjoyed the pictures of the trip!
> 
> Here's a question for all.  We are 10 days from the trip!  Wooooooooo!
> 
> How do you weigh in on the Tower of Terror?  Would a slightly nervous 10 year old like it?
> 
> He is wanting to branch out a little.  I told him we'd try Big Thunder first.  If he likes it, he can try Space Mountain.  (Although at 15, I did NOT like Space Mountain, so I don't know if he would....)  Not sure how crazy T of T is in terms of stomach blooping.  Is it like a really fun elevator, only crazy?  Or is it truly scary?
> 
> What do y'all think?
> 
> Jimmy -- tell us more about the traffic and your alternate route.  Was there construction?



Yes, Jimmy the chest is absolutely magnificent!  

Bagsmom, my DD has loved ToT ever since she was 10 years old.  The actual ride, I don't think is so bad.  Just up and down and really nothing scary to us.  The hard part that I have seen for most of the ones that are nervous to begin with is the preshow and the area that you walk thru to get to the elevators.  It is an old library that shows the Twilight Zone theme and then the area you walk thru is like the lower boiler room of an older building and it is a little dark.  As I said my DD absolutely loves it and will ride it over and over as long as I will let her.  I think it is fun and I guess a little funny!!!


----------



## twinklebug

bagsmom said:


> How do you weigh in on the Tower of Terror?  Would a slightly nervous 10 year old like it?
> 
> He is wanting to branch out a little.  I told him we'd try Big Thunder first.  If he likes it, he can try Space Mountain.  (Although at 15, I did NOT like Space Mountain, so I don't know if he would....)  Not sure how crazy T of T is in terms of stomach blooping.  Is it like a really fun elevator, only crazy?  Or is it truly scary?



I wouldn't say ToT flips the stomach around, it's more of a "hang on, here we go" type of ride. Everyone is different though. 

Take into consideration his likes/dislikes and fears before putting him in the queue line for anything. If he has an aversion to the falling sensation or to heights I'd stay away from TOT

If speed and music are things he loves RnR may be what he'd like.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing twokats a very Happy Anniversary!*


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Jimmy -- the hope chest is lovely!
> 
> REALLY enjoyed the pictures of the trip!
> 
> Here's a question for all. We are 10 days from the trip! Wooooooooo!
> 
> How do you weigh in on the Tower of Terror? Would a slightly nervous 10 year old like it?
> 
> He is wanting to branch out a little. I told him we'd try Big Thunder first. If he likes it, he can try Space Mountain. (Although at 15, I did NOT like Space Mountain, so I don't know if he would....) Not sure how crazy T of T is in terms of stomach blooping. Is it like a really fun elevator, only crazy? Or is it truly scary?
> 
> What do y'all think?
> 
> Jimmy -- tell us more about the traffic and your alternate route. Was there construction?


The actual lead-up to the ride at ToT is scarier than the ride itself and reason to give pause for taking a hesitant 10-year old onto it.  I like your idea of starting off with BTMR then SM. . .an escalation of sorts.  However, ToT is more of a whole experience thing than either of those two coasters.  There is the whole sitting in darkness thing, the Twilight Zone theme playing, the anticipation that might knock him off his stride.  The ride itself isn't tough to do. . .just the unknown before the ride.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Anniversary twokats !


----------



## twokats

Hey groupies, tomorrow sechem32 (Liz) is going to have a





Happy Birthday, Liz!!
Hope it is a good one.


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday sechem32 AKA Liz!!!!

Happy Anniversary TwoKats and Mr Twokats!!!* 
*(may you continue to recover, pain free and swiftly!!)*

We love all the pics *JT*!  Glad you got home safely and quickly!

*Bagsmom*, I love TOT!!  Highly recommend it for anyone tall enough (except for Mr Muush)

*Rusafee*, you were already official even not owning at VWL!!!  But good luck and we can't wait to see the pictures of AK.
Sorry, not a hockey fan.  But enjoy and good luck!

*SlyDog *your experience just keeps getting cooler and cooler!  Premier at the Smithsonian!!  One word.  Wow!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday sechem32!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog
Most times we go I-85 to Charlotte and pick up 77, this is where our trips would become very similar.  
The way we came back was staying on 95 for longer, turned onto 38 in SC, then 74, which turns into 220, the same 22o that leads to Greensboro.  Not sure if that would benefit you or not, but a lot less traffic this way.  One road is 2 lanes for 17 miles but wasnt bad, 55 most of the way on it, the other roads were 4 lanes, 55 t0 70 mph.  Best part, less traffic.

We always knew our places to stop to fuel up, etc.  But this way will become our new route for sure.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> sleepydog
> Most times we go I-85 to Charlotte and pick up 77, this is where our trips would become very similar.
> The way we came back was staying on 95 for longer, turned onto 38 in SC, then 74, which turns into 220, the same 22o that leads to Greensboro. Not sure if that would benefit you or not, but a lot less traffic this way. One road is 2 lanes for 17 miles but wasnt bad, 55 most of the way on it, the other roads were 4 lanes, 55 t0 70 mph. Best part, less traffic.
> 
> We always knew our places to stop to fuel up, etc. But this way will become our new route for sure.


Ahh.  Doubt that way would work for us since we do further west and north of you.  Oh, well.  We're used to our route and know all the Starbucks along the way.


----------



## CaoilinnsMom

Leaving in the morning for Disney World.  We'll be sleeping at the lodge tomorrow night, super excited!


----------



## sleepydog25

CaoilinnsMom said:


> Leaving in the morning for Disney World. We'll be sleeping at the lodge tomorrow night, super excited!


Yayyy!  You'll have a blast!  Say hello to the Lodge for us.   And welcome home!


----------



## jimmytammy

CaoilinnsMom said:


> Leaving in the morning for Disney World.  We'll be sleeping at the lodge tomorrow night, super excited!



Have a great time and...
Welcome to the groupies CaoilinnsMom!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

CaoilinnsMom said:


> Leaving in the morning for Disney World.  We'll be sleeping at the lodge tomorrow night, super excited!



Awesome !!! Have tons of fun and take in all the beauty and sights of the Lodge !!!! 

Happy birthday *sechem32* (Liz) !!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday sechem32!!!*


----------



## bagsmom

Happy Birthday secheem 32!

We are getting excited!  We officially started packing a few things today!

We leave a week from Friday!  Wooooooooooooooo!

This weekend we are having a garage sale to help with the things we don't have money for yet.  Blizzard beach, souvenirs, and some extra eating out.  The villa, tickets, dessert party and Hoop de Doo are paid for, as is our PP+ thingie and we have almost 500.00 for eating out.  Even if the sale isn't that successful, I think we'll be good.  I think DH will let us do Blizzard Beach anyway, and the kids have saved some souvenir money.  But having the extra would be nice!!!!!!

We are really counting down now!!!


----------



## rusafee1183

bagsmom said:


> Happy Birthday secheem 32!
> 
> We are getting excited!  We officially started packing a few things today!
> 
> We leave a week from Friday!  Wooooooooooooooo!
> 
> This weekend we are having a garage sale to help with the things we don't have money for yet.  Blizzard beach, souvenirs, and some extra eating out.  The villa, tickets, dessert party and Hoop de Doo are paid for, as is our PP+ thingie and we have almost 500.00 for eating out.  Even if the sale isn't that successful, I think we'll be good.  I think DH will let us do Blizzard Beach anyway, and the kids have saved some souvenir money.  But having the extra would be nice!!!!!!
> 
> We are really counting down now!!!



Good luck with your garage sale! You'll have to let us know how you do. I am thinking of having a one this summer too, but I just don't know where to start. How are you advertising?


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom said:


> Happy Birthday secheem 32!
> 
> We are getting excited!  We officially started packing a few things today!
> 
> We leave a week from Friday!  Wooooooooooooooo!
> 
> This weekend we are having a garage sale to help with the things we don't have money for yet.  Blizzard beach, souvenirs, and some extra eating out.  The villa, tickets, dessert party and Hoop de Doo are paid for, as is our PP+ thingie and we have almost 500.00 for eating out.  Even if the sale isn't that successful, I think we'll be good.  I think DH will let us do Blizzard Beach anyway, and the kids have saved some souvenir money.  But having the extra would be nice!!!!!!
> 
> We are really counting down now!!!



Hoping the garage sale brings in some good spending money, sending Moose Dust your way(sorta like Pixie Dust, but its green and brown, sprinkled with little VWL logos, hard for people other than groupies to see, and doesnt work for anyone but groupies either)


----------



## bagsmom

Thanks rusafee and JT!

I'm advertising on Craig's List and putting lots and lots of signs around the neighborhood.


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Thanks rusafee and JT!
> 
> I'm advertising on Craig's List and putting lots and lots of signs around the neighborhood.


Hope you sell a ton of stuff!    Any best wishes for what we hope was a great day, sachem!


----------



## DiznyDi

A great big hearty Groupie WELCOME to *CaoilinnsMom*  Have a great trip and come back and tell us all about it!

*Bagsmom*: Hope your garage sale is a huge success! Along with JT, sending moosedust your way.

And just can't let the day go by without wishing *secheem32* a Happy Birthday! Hope your day is special in every way!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Wilderness Lodge!!!  *
*
19 years old today!*


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Wilderness Lodge!!! *
> 
> *19 years old today!*


Love the pic!  Want to be there.  And Happy Birthday, too!


----------



## tea pot

*Just popping in  after a long time away and look what I found * 
Thanks Kat and Deb Wills

_Walt Disney World Bits and Bites

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
STEP BACK IN TIME
 = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 

by Deb Wills 

Each month, we rummage around in our archives for this featurette, which indulges in a bit of nostalgia, taking you back in history for a glimpse of Walt Disney World and The Walt Disney Company through the ages. This month, we take a look at Disney's Wilderness Lodge:

*Happy Birthday to the Wilderness Lodge!* The Lodge officially opened 19 years ago today on *May 28, *1994! The lodge was designed by the architect Peter Dominick, Jr., whose firm later designed Animal Kingdom Lodge and the Grand Californian Hotel in Disneyland. The late Dominick was once quoted as saying, "I've never believed in a style at all. [My] work is about absorbing a philosophy and building something appropriate." 

With Yellowstone National Park's Old Faithful Inn used as a guide, tons of granite flagstone and hundreds of giant lodgepole pines were brought in from the west to re-create an authentic national park lodge, which took two years to build. The music played throughout the resort brings back the feeling of the Old West and includes tunes from movies such as "Dances with Wolves," "How the West Was Won," "Dodge City," and "Wyatt Earp." And just like the bigger-than-life Pacific Northwest, Wilderness Lodge has an 82-foot tall, three-sided stone fireplace, two 55-foot hand-carved totem poles, and four massive chandeliers (fashioned like tepees). Each tepee is 12 feet, 6 inches high, 9 feet 4 inches in diameter and weighs approximately 600 pounds. Native American culture is found throughout the hotel with artifacts from tribes such as the Cheyenne, the Crow, the Sioux and the Blackfoot. 

One of the fun Disney touches is a hand-carved, 10-foot-tall totem pole found in front of the Mercantile shop. It whimsically features Humphrey Bear, Donald Duck, Goofy and Mickey Mouse. Check at the front desk for tours of the lodge and remember there are many Hidden Mickeys throughout the resort. 

When visiting, be sure to go outside and check out the Fire Rock Geyser, which recreates the well-known Old Faithful geyser, shooting water 120 feet into the air. Also, if you are visiting during the holiday season, a trip to the beautifully decorated Wilderness Lodge is a must.

One of Walt Disney World's "Deluxe" hotels, the Lodge's standard room rates now start at $284 per night in Value season. When the resort opened in 1994, the nightly rates ranged from $149 to $195.

_*I won't Forget this date It's Our Wedding Anniversary 36 yrs today!*


----------



## sleepydog25

Love the article!  Thanks, *tea pot*!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Wilderness Lodge!!!  *
> *
> 19 years old today!*



Love the pic, thanks for sharing!

And a BIG OL HAPPY BIRTHDAY to the WILDERNESS LODGE!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

139 Days and counting til F&W!!  Finally get to see NightRanger after all these years


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wish I lived closer *bagsmon*....I love garage sales !!!! Good luck on the sales ! And here's to your countdown !!!

*Happy Anniversary to the WILDERNESS LODGE ! My favorite resort hand's down !
*

*Happy Anniversary Teapot (Joy) !!!*


----------



## twokats

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wish I lived closer *bagsmon*....I love garage sales !!!! Good luck on the sales ! And here's to your countdown !!!
> 
> *Happy Anniversary to the WILDERNESS LODGE ! My favorite resort hand's down !
> *
> 
> *Happy Anniversary Teapot (Joy) !!!*



Happy Birthday WL, here's to many more!!!

OK, Teapot are you holding out on me?????   I don't have you on the anniversary list.  Fess up now and give me the date!!!

But also have a very happy anniversary!


----------



## DiznyDi

tea pot , so nice to see you!  Wishing you and Steven a very *Happy Anniversary! * Hope your day is extra-special!


----------



## bagsmom

Happy Anniversary, Teapot!  And Happy Birthday Wilderness Lodge!  How cool that is!

Not counting today, we leave in


8 days!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary Tea Pot!!  *
How cool - you and Wilderness Lodge!



jimmytammy said:


> 139 Days and counting til F&W!!  Finally get to see NightRanger after all these years



We saw them last year Jimmy - a great show!


----------



## tea pot

*Marie, Kat, Kathy, and Di* 
Thanks for the Anniversary Wishes
Great Graphics as always *Marie* 

You got me *Kat* 
I need to give you and Jimmy my dates 
PMs coming soon 

*Sleepydog* so glad you enjoyed the article

*Bagsmom*  A Big Congrats on your single digit Happy Dance  Can't wait for your trip report !

*OK confession time Groupie Friends
I feel like I just cheated on our Beloved Lodge  

On Saturday I surprised my Dear DH AKA the "Big Guy"
with a add on contract at VGF *It was a combination Birthday (a Big 0ne/May 25 ) and Anniversary gift 
He has always loved that resort the way WE love the Lodge.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TEA POT!!  HAVE A VERY SPECIAL DAY!

And Happy Birthday Wilderness Lodge!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Happy Anniversary, Teapot! And Happy Birthday Wilderness Lodge! How cool that is!
> 
> Not counting today, we leave in
> 
> 
> 8 days!


How cool is that!?  Of course, you know, we here at the Groupies strongly believe in pictures.  Naturally, we will expect plenty of them upon your return.


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello fellow groupies.  Anybody thinking about buying into the Grand Floridian?


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> Hello fellow groupies. Anybody thinking about buying into the Grand Floridian?


Nope, but I'm sure hoping some folks will get rid of their VWL so I can grab a few more points here.   (Now, if the Poly comes through with DVC downstream, I'm not sure *luv* would let us pass that one up. . .)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Hello fellow groupies.  Anybody thinking about buying into the Grand Floridian?



It has crossed my mind.  Bright, shiny new things do that.    But I think I've realized it wouldn't be a must stay for us every trip and that's the only way it makes sense.  If we decide we really want to stay we'll try to get in at 7 months and I've gotten every room type at 7 months so I'm not _too_ skittish about it.  Or we'll pay cash.  With the super duper price/pt the DVC part won't be much, if any, discount for awhile.  

Like sleepydog the Poly could be a different story if they do as great of job with it.  

Also - last I checked earlier this year DVC wasn't even able to sell in NV currently so I couldn't anyway.  Enforced restraint that I probably should thank DVC for.


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Hello fellow groupies.  Anybody thinking about buying into the Grand Floridian?



Nope.  The point chart is ridiculous.  A small contract would only get us maybe 3 nights every 2-3 yrs. in a studio during the times we normally travel.  No thank you.  I too am holding out for the Poly & hoping for the best.



sleepydog25 said:


> Nope, but I'm sure hoping some folks will get rid of their VWL so I can grab a few more points here.   (Now, if the Poly comes through with DVC downstream, I'm not sure *luv* would let us pass that one up. . .)



Seriously!  You & I have been chillaxin' on the waitlist for way too long now.            I don't remember is we're waiting on the same UY or not.  I'm waiting for April.

Teapot - congratulations on your add-on!


----------



## tea pot

wildernessDad said:


> Hello fellow groupies.  Anybody thinking about buying into the Grand Floridian?



We did! A surprise Birthday/Anniversary gift for the Big Guy 

*Thanks Horselover *
It's a small contract enough for DH and I to stay 2-3 nights in a studio.
Our Family trips include 7 adults now
 so we often come down a little before or after the kids arrive/leave.


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> (Now, if the Poly comes through with DVC downstream, I'm not sure luv would let us pass that one up. . .)


 
The Poly would definitely get my attention depending on the points charts  

That or, we may finally get one of our Epcot resorts when people start buying up VGF or Poly and selling off points

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> We did! A surprise Birthday/Anniversary gift for the Big Guy
> 
> *Thanks Horselover *
> It's a small contract enough for DH and I to stay 2-3 nights in a studio.
> Our Family trips include 7 adults now
> so we often come down a little before or after the kids arrive/leave.



Sounds like you bought a similar contract to what we briefly considered.  My DH hates split stays so a couple nights at VGF & then having to move somewhere else just doesn't appeal to him.   I have no doubt you'll love your stays there.  The pictures look so beautiful.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Nope. The point chart is ridiculous. A small contract would only get us maybe 3 nights every 2-3 yrs. in a studio during the times we normally travel. No thank you. I too am holding out for the Poly & hoping for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> *Seriously! You & I have been chillaxin' on the waitlist for way too long now.  I don't remember is we're waiting on the same UY or not. I'm waiting for April.*
> 
> Teapot - congratulations on your add-on!


Since 1 March for us, though we are a Feb UY (50 pts).  Called our guide last week and found out exactly what I already knew:  there virtually has been no movement since we got on the list.  So very few VWL contracts out there to begin with and Feb UY, while not the most popular, likely is one of the top three.  But, we're patient and figure something will pop up once fall rolls around.  We got on the waitlist for points well before the recent price increase, and our guide assures us we'll get the old pricing.  Of course, at this rate, it could be Poly is a reality before a VWL contract shows up for us.


----------



## Kathymford

I'll admit it. I SOOOOO want to do an add-on there. But I don't think a 25 point add on will do me much good there. LOL. I will settle trying to get one or two nights there during my Dec trip.

DBF isn't as enamored with the Grand Floridian as I am anyway (I feel so fancy there!!). The Lodge and Grand California is more our style.


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> Hello fellow groupies.  Anybody thinking about buying into the Grand Floridian?



Not a chance - Although it's beautiful, I'm best off just visiting the resort as there are just too many details that remind me of my nana's home. Not that that's bad, but I'd be too afraid of touching anything and breaking it  Not my way to relax.


----------



## bagsmom

sleepydog25 said:


> How cool is that!?  Of course, you know, we here at the Groupies strongly believe in pictures.  Naturally, we will expect plenty of them upon your return.



I will have a thousand pictures, for sure!  Now, can I figure out how to get them up here?  I have the physical body of a 46 year old, the maturity of a 14 year old, and the technological ability of a 98 year old!


----------



## DiznyDi

tea pot said:


> ...
> 
> *OK confession time Groupie Friends
> I feel like I just cheated on our Beloved Lodge
> 
> On Saturday I surprised my Dear DH AKA the "Big Guy"
> with a add on contract at VGF *It was a combination Birthday (a Big 0ne/May 25 ) and Anniversary gift
> He has always loved that resort the way WE love the Lodge.



Oh, how exciting!  I'll admit, I'm a little intrigued.... but honestly don't know what we'd do with more points.

Enjoy your new points and ownership. GF is a beautiful resort and one that I always enjoy visiting during the Christmas Holiday season.  Congratulations!  What a great gift!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Since 1 March for us, though we are a Feb UY (50 pts).  Called our guide last week and found out exactly what I already knew:  there virtually has been no movement since we got on the list.  So very few VWL contracts out there to begin with and Feb UY, while not the most popular, likely is one of the top three.  But, we're patient and figure something will pop up once fall rolls around.  We got on the waitlist for points well before the recent price increase, and our guide assures us we'll get the old pricing.  Of course, at this rate, it could be Poly is a reality before a VWL contract shows up for us.



I got on the list before the price increase too.  Around 3/15 I think.   Waiting on April UY.  I have a Feb UY too but I initially got on the list for BWV pts for April but then decided after the fact to add VWL too & see which points came 1st.  I think I was 12 or 13 on the list for BWV & 4th on the list for VWL.   I emailed my guide well over a month ago & found out I had move up 1 place on the VWL list & maybe 4 on BWV.  Since then I've decided I don't want the BWV pts even when they do come in (had a bad stay there last month).  I'll keep on waiting for VWL.           Getting tired of being in borrow mode.  I suppose my other solution would be to take less trips!


----------



## Kathymford

horselover said:


> I got on the list before the price increase too.  Around 3/15 I think.   Waiting on April UY.  I have a Feb UY too but I initially got on the list for BWV pts for April but then decided after the fact to add VWL too & see which points came 1st.  I think I was 12 or 13 on the list for BWV & 4th on the list for VWL.   I emailed my guide well over a month ago & found out I had move up 1 place on the VWL list & maybe 4 on BWV.  Since then I've decided I don't want the BWV pts even when they do come in (had a bad stay there last month).  I'll keep on waiting for VWL.           Getting tired of being in borrow mode.  I suppose my other solution would be to take less trips!



I hear you on the borrow mode thing! I thought by taking a cash trip this Feb we would be ok, but then we bought discounted APs, so we are trying to get 3 trips out of them, so thenI calculate it out, and we have enough points for 2013/2014, but then no points for 2015. Granted, we only have 150 points, but still!! I keep telling myself we would be perfect with just another 50 points...but maybe 100 just to be sure! 

I think it gets confusing for me because we have late UYs (Oct and Dec), so my 2012 points are mostly being used in 2013 and so forth. I've only been a member since 2009 so I'm just now REALLY getting a handle on it.


----------



## Happy99

incorrect thread, deleted


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Bobbiwoz!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary teapot!!!!


----------



## blossomz

Happy Anniversary to Tea Pot and Bobbiewoz!!


----------



## Nicoal13

No GF add on for us. I'll take my chances at 7 months. I'm hoping the GF will make it easier for me to get into BLT since I've not tried it yet. 

Just got my MVMCP tickets for Nov. 17th. DS will be so excited!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Hello fellow groupies.  Anybody thinking about buying into the Grand Floridian?



Sorry, but even if we needed more points, I'm afraid I can't get past the sticker shock of points these days.  We bought into VWL direct from Disney at $75 per point, and our add-on was a BWV resale contract for $62 per point.  So I really can't see paying the current asking price.  We'll take our shot at 7 months...since we are flexible with our vacation timing we have a pretty good shot at it.

Oh, and....


*Happy Anniversary to Bobbi and Joy!!!*


----------



## twokats

Totally off subject, but I just noticed I am now over 1000 on my posts.  

Not much compared to some of you, but I am impressed with myself!!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Totally off subject, but I just noticed I am now over 1000 on my posts.
> 
> Not much compared to some of you, but I am impressed with myself!!



Ah yes.  I remember my first thousand.  Those were the good old days.  We're proud of you too!

*Happy Anniversary to Tea Pot and Bobbiewoz!!*


TP. congrats on the add on!  Will you remember your VWL buds????

Bobbi is probably still on her trans-atlantic cruise!  Or landed in Spain, I think.


----------



## bagsmom

Did I say Happy Anniversary to Teapot and Bobbiwoz yet?

If not, HAPPY HAPPY DAY!

I am up early, having my pot of coffee for fortification before our yard sale.  I still don't have anything marked!!!!!  Oh well, if people want something, they can just ask me how much I want.  I am sort of dreading it.  There are so many people who get all poopy with the bargaining -- they want to knock you down from 50 cents!  REALLY irritating to me.

Then again, I almost always meet some super nice people -- and usually have a good story or two before the day is over!

We leave Friday morning!  I can't believe it!  After moving my yard sale junk downstairs, I now have a large area of floor space in the bedroom again.  Now I can start laying out our Disney stuff!

Next week will be BUSY!!!!!!!!

Have a great weekend, Groupies!


----------



## tea pot

Thanks  *Di, Jimmy,blossomz,Granny,Kathy,Muushka,and bagsmom *
for the congrats! Yup the Big guy and I have been together for a long time.

*Di* We, especially DH loves that lobby at Christmas 
but for me the Our Beloved Lodge is Home.
(Do you hear that *Muushka* )



Granny said:


> Sorry, but even if we needed more points, I'm afraid I can't get past the sticker shock of points these days.  We bought into VWL direct from Disney at $75 per point, and our add-on was a BWV resale contract for $62 per point.




Oh Man *Granny* When did you buy in? 
 Good for you! I in shock reading your post! 




twokats said:


> Totally off subject, but I just noticed I am now over 1000 on my posts.
> Not much compared to some of you, but I am impressed with myself!!



*Woo Hoo Kathy!!!!* 



bagsmom said:


> Did I say Happy Anniversary to Teapot and Bobbiwoz yet?
> 
> If not, HAPPY HAPPY DAY!
> 
> I am up early, having my pot of coffee for fortification before our yard sale.  I still don't have anything marked!!!!!
> We leave Friday morning!  I can't believe it!  After moving my yard sale junk downstairs, I now have a large area of floor space in the bedroom again.  Now I can start laying out our Disney stuff!
> 
> Next week will be BUSY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend, Groupies!



I'm so excited for you! 
I know we have all enjoyed your planning and questions 
over the past months.
Your excitement is contagious 
Don't go too crazy this week,
You'll be there before you know it!

Take Care Groupies


----------



## rusafee1183

bagsmom said:


> Did I say Happy Anniversary to Teapot and Bobbiwoz yet?
> 
> If not, HAPPY HAPPY DAY!
> 
> I am up early, having my pot of coffee for fortification before our yard sale.  I still don't have anything marked!!!!!  Oh well, if people want something, they can just ask me how much I want.  I am sort of dreading it.  There are so many people who get all poopy with the bargaining -- they want to knock you down from 50 cents!  REALLY irritating to me.
> 
> Then again, I almost always meet some super nice people -- and usually have a good story or two before the day is over!
> 
> We leave Friday morning!  I can't believe it!  After moving my yard sale junk downstairs, I now have a large area of floor space in the bedroom again.  Now I can start laying out our Disney stuff!
> 
> Next week will be BUSY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend, Groupies!



Good luck with the yardsale today! Not sure if this article will help you at this point or not, but I found this and added it to my Favorites so I can use her tips when we set ours up!!

http://www.yardsalequeen.com/yardsale.htm

Today I am going to the storage unit I am clearing out to do sort through it, price everything and take pictures to upload to Facebook. I put it out there on my Fleamarket page that I would be there and people could come out and get a jump on things before I list it all, but I am regretting it. I think it will be chaos that way. 

Ugh. Wish I could delete it.... the internet never forgets.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Hello fellow groupies.  Anybody thinking about buying into the Grand Floridian?



Well back from a great vacation in Paris and London.  Not sure I'd travel with 9 people again but fun was had by all.  The weather was a bit iffy especially in London.  Sid and Rizzo had a ball with family and spent most of their time in Portugal.  I'll post pics in a day or two.  I caught a cold (which seems to happen any time I spend a few hours on a plane) and combine that with jet lag and I'm pooped.

*WD*, unfortunately I'm one of those creatures that when I have a bad experience whether it be at a store, restaurant or hotel it's very hard for me to go back.  The old guy and I's worst Disney trip was at the GF.  It was probably a case of "perfect storm" conditions all happening at once.  They had just outsource the valet parking so it literally was taking upwards of 1 hour for folks to get their cars, there had been a small kitchen fire at the hotel and so the café and Park fare where inaccessible and the cast members shall we say were not their happiest.
Now I'm positive this type of thing doesn't happen a lot but like I said I'm one of those crazy consumers that once you lose my business it's hard for me to go back.  so nope, not even considering adding on.

*TEAPOT*
Hope your anniversary was magical!!!  Sorry I missed the party.  Happy belated Anniversary.

Have a great weekend guys.


----------



## Kathymford

bagsmom said:


> Did I say Happy Anniversary to Teapot and Bobbiwoz yet?
> 
> If not, HAPPY HAPPY DAY!
> 
> I am up early, having my pot of coffee for fortification before our yard sale.  I still don't have anything marked!!!!!  Oh well, if people want something, they can just ask me how much I want.  I am sort of dreading it.  There are so many people who get all poopy with the bargaining -- they want to knock you down from 50 cents!  REALLY irritating to me.
> 
> Then again, I almost always meet some super nice people -- and usually have a good story or two before the day is over!
> 
> We leave Friday morning!  I can't believe it!  After moving my yard sale junk downstairs, I now have a large area of floor space in the bedroom again.  Now I can start laying out our Disney stuff!
> 
> Next week will be BUSY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend, Groupies!



YAY!! It's finally here! Can you believe it!!!


----------



## twokats

eliza61 said:


> Well back from a great vacation in Paris and London.  Not sure I'd travel with 9 people again but fun was had by all.  The weather was a bit iffy especially in London.  Sid and Rizzo had a ball with family and spent most of their time in Portugal.  I'll post pics in a day or two.  I caught a cold (which seems to happen any time I spend a few hours on a plane) and combine that with jet lag and I'm pooped.
> 
> Have a great weekend guys.



Glad you are back, had a good time, but very sorry about the cold.  Hope you bounce back really fast.  



Bagsmom, hope the sale is painless and successful.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary Bobbiwoz!*



eliza61 said:


> Well back from a great vacation in Paris and London.  Not sure I'd travel with 9 people again but fun was had by all.  The weather was a bit iffy especially in London.  Sid and Rizzo had a ball with family and spent most of their time in Portugal.  I'll post pics in a day or two.  I caught a cold (which seems to happen any time I spend a few hours on a plane) and combine that with jet lag and I'm pooped..



Glad you had fun and welcome back!  But sorry to hear about the cold.  I know that every time I get on a plane I wonder if I'll be getting off with a bug.  



bagsmom said:


> I am up early, having my pot of coffee for fortification before our yard sale.  I still don't have anything marked!!!!!  Oh well, if people want something, they can just ask me how much I want.  I am sort of dreading it.  There are so many people who get all poopy with the bargaining -- they want to knock you down from 50 cents!  REALLY irritating to me.
> 
> Then again, I almost always meet some super nice people -- and usually have a good story or two before the day is over!
> 
> We leave Friday morning!  I can't believe it!  After moving my yard sale junk downstairs, I now have a large area of floor space in the bedroom again.  Now I can start laying out our Disney stuff!
> 
> Next week will be BUSY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend, Groupies!



Hope the garage sale went well!  I know we have a lot of stuff that we should do the same with but the thought of getting it done is somehow very daunting to me so we just accumulate.  

Congrats on the add on *tea pot*!  They opened the model the day after we left (which originally was going to be our departure day - timing timing).  Last night I happened to mention to DH that it had gone on sale and he pipes up that he would be very interested.    I had no idea that would happen - he's supposed to be a voice against my addonitis.


----------



## bagsmom

Hey everyone!  Thank you for all the garage sale pixie dust.  Apparently your good wishes helped!  We made $360.00, which is excellent!  Added to my housesitting and lawnmowing money, we have about 650 to eat out on for the week!  That is fantastic!  Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!

And everyone was just lovely to deal with.  We sat around and talked and talked with all sorts of wonderful folks.  We gave a lot of stuff away, too, which is always very fun for me!  Lots of sweet little kids....   a wonderful older couple in a mini-Cooper who drive all the way to Utah in it every year....  I sold some antiques to a dealer -- we both got a deal that made us happy.  It was great!

Of course, now I am EXHAUSTED!  I dread the sales, but I've decided through the years to be a big slacker and not mark things.  I just put up a sign that says "clothes 50 cents" -- or "this table $1.00."  It makes it much easier.  Husband and son just took a truck load of unsold stuff to Goodwill.

I'd like to go out to eat tonight, but I'm going to save all the money for Disney.

I am SUPER EXCITED now!  

Tomorrow, I have tons of laundry to catch up on (working on sale stuff all week, so I'm behind.)  But starting Monday, we will be PACKING!!!!!!!  YAY!


----------



## Muushka

Welcome home *Eliza*.  It sounds like you had a great trip, and the boys too.
I hope you feel better soon!

*Bagsmom*, I hope you have a great time at WDW!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *bobbiwoz* a very Happy Anniversary!  Hope it's an extra-special day - wherever you are!

So glad to have you back, *Eliza*! Can't wait to see you pictures!  Hope you get feeling better soon.  

*bagsmom*, only a few short days left!  Happy to hear your garage sale went so well.


----------



## bagsmom

If we don't count today, and we don't count Friday -- FOUR MORE DAYS!

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (That's me, screaming with excitement!)

Went out today and tried to find some sort of strange conglomeration of swimwear to wear to Blizzard Beach.  I've heard stories of things flying off and out at that place!!!!!  Swimsuit / waterwear shopping is never fun.

I found a one-piece on clearance that stood up well to the "jump around and flail your arms all over the place" test.  Found a jogging skort to wear over it for some coverage on the lower half. 

Menfolk, you don't know how easy you have it when it comes to swim attire! 

Tomorrow, I'm going to do a bunch of laundry, cleaning, and some packing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bagsmom said:


> If we don't count today, and we don't count Friday -- FOUR MORE DAYS!
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (That's me, screaming with excitement!)
> 
> Went out today and tried to find some sort of strange conglomeration of swimwear to wear to Blizzard Beach.  I've heard stories of things flying off and out at that place!!!!!  Swimsuit / waterwear shopping is never fun.
> 
> I found a one-piece on clearance that stood up well to the "jump around and flail your arms all over the place" test.  Found a jogging skort to wear over it for some coverage on the lower half.
> 
> Menfolk, you don't know how easy you have it when it comes to swim attire!
> 
> Tomorrow, I'm going to do a bunch of laundry, cleaning, and some packing.



Exciting!  (the 4 days - NOT the swimsuit shopping!  lol)

Are you going to do Summit Plummet at BB?  We went to that park for the first time ever on our trip a few weeks ago.  I decided that would be our first slide - might as well go for the gusto!  Wow!  Crazy!  A one piece is a must and even then the suit gets moved around in ways you wouldn't have thought possible.


----------



## DreamerWDW

Hello VWL groupies!

I want my first real post to be on this thread because the VWL is our family favorite and such a special resort.

We have so many wonderful memories there and I can't wait to come back. It's been a few years since we stayed, but we are planning our next visit there in March 2014.

We miss it so much! Thanks for this thread, it's fun to read.


----------



## sleepydog25

DreamerWDW said:


> Hello VWL groupies!
> 
> I want my first real post to be on this thread because the VWL is our family favorite and such a special resort.
> 
> We have so many wonderful memories there and I can't wait to come back. It's been a few years since we stayed, but we are planning our next visit there in March 2014.
> 
> We miss it so much! Thanks for this thread, it's fun to read.


Hello, Dreamer!  Let me be the first to welcome you to our Groupies!  All you need do is grab a rocking chair (spittoon optional) and your favorite libation, then sit back and relax.  Feel free to join in on our bantering and well wishes.  Welcome home!


----------



## DreamerWDW

sleepydog25 said:


> Hello, Dreamer!  Let me be the first to welcome you to our Groupies!  All you need do is grab a rocking chair (spittoon optional) and your favorite libation, then sit back and relax.  Feel free to join in on our bantering and well wishes.  Welcome home!



Thank you for the warm welcome! I'm so excited to finally join the DIS after 5 years of reading here on a regular basis!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies DreamerWDW!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Welcome Home!!  Hope that cold eases soon

Bagsmom
Way to go on the yard sale!!  Enjoying your excitement


----------



## DreamerWDW

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies DreamerWDW!!!!



Thank you! These nice welcomes are why my family loves the VWL so much! There's just something so comforting about the Lodge. It's hard to put into words, but it just feels right when you are there.

I'm often asked by first timers on where they should stay. I recommend the Lodge because I can't imagine someone not enjoying the beauty and wonder of the whole resort.

My family was lucky enough to have a tour by Ranger Stan and that was such a great experience. I'm hoping we'll be chosen for the Flag family someday.

I'm thinking of trying a 1br for our next trip there, as we've only stayed in the studios at the Lodge. I'm just so excited to be finally going back!!


----------



## sleepydog25

DreamerWDW said:


> *There's just something so comforting about the Lodge. It's hard to put into words, but it just feels right when you are there.*


Exactly.  I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## bagsmom

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Exciting!  (the 4 days - NOT the swimsuit shopping!  lol)
> 
> Are you going to do Summit Plummet at BB?  We went to that park for the first time ever on our trip a few weeks ago.  I decided that would be our first slide - might as well go for the gusto!  Wow!  Crazy!  A one piece is a must and even then the suit gets moved around in ways you wouldn't have thought possible.



Nooooooo....  no Summit Plummet for us.  What is the one with the double hump?  It's supposed to be pretty exciting, too.  But not as straight down or rough.  You are brave to have done S. P.!

This week is going to be fun and busy!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME DreamerWDW! So nice to have you here.
Many of us had the pleasure of touring the Lodge with Ranger Stan.  He and his 'Sweetie' even came to a few Groupie meets in the Carolwood Pacific room.  That's  a nice memory to reflect on this evening.  Moose dust you'll be Flag Family on your next visit.


----------



## tea pot

bagsmom said:


> I found a one-piece on clearance that stood up well to the "jump around and flail your arms all over the place" test.



I just love reading your posts



DreamerWDW said:


> Thank you! These nice welcomes are why my family loves the VWL so much! There's just something so comforting about the Lodge. It's hard to put into words, but it just feels right when you are there.
> 
> I'm often asked by first timers on where they should stay. I recommend the Lodge because I can't imagine someone not enjoying the beauty and wonder of the whole resort.
> 
> My family was lucky enough to have a tour by Ranger Stan and that was such a great experience. I'm hoping we'll be chosen for the Flag family someday.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying a 1br for our next trip there, as we've only stayed in the studios at the Lodge. I'm just so excited to be finally going back!!



Welcome Home New Groupie!! 
*Dreamer*, sounds like you're a real "Kindred Spirit"  



eliza61 said:


> Well back from a great vacation in Paris and London.    I caught a cold (which seems to happen any time I spend a few hours on a plane) and combine that with jet lag and I'm pooped.
> *TEAPOT*
> Hope your anniversary was magical!!!  Sorry I missed the party.  Happy belated Anniversary.



Thanks* Eliza* and Welcome Back
Hope you feel better soon 
We can't wait for the TR and Pics!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Congrats on the add on *tea pot*!  They opened the model the day after we left (which originally was going to be our departure day - timing timing).  Last night I happened to mention to DH that it had gone on sale and he pipes up that he would be very interested.    I had no idea that would happen - he's supposed to be a voice against my *addonitis*.



OH is that what they call it. _Addonitis_ 
Looks like I got it bad


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bagsmom said:


> Nooooooo....  no Summit Plummet for us.  What is the one with the double hump?  It's supposed to be pretty exciting, too.  But not as straight down or rough.  You are brave to have done S. P.!
> 
> This week is going to be fun and busy!!!!



I think that's the Slush Gusher.  We did that for our last ride and thought that was pretty crazy too!   

I did comment to DH as we were waiting in line for Summit Plummet that we seemed to be the oldest one's heading up to it.  We figured that it meant that most of those who were old enough knew better!  



tea pot said:


> OH is that what they call it. _Addonitis_
> Looks like I got it bad



Yes - a very insidious AND expensive condition!  lol


----------



## jimmytammy

DreamerWDW said:


> Thank you! These nice welcomes are why my family loves the VWL so much! There's just something so comforting about the Lodge. It's hard to put into words, but it just feels right when you are there.
> 
> I'm often asked by first timers on where they should stay. I recommend the Lodge because I can't imagine someone not enjoying the beauty and wonder of the whole resort.
> 
> My family was lucky enough to have a tour by Ranger Stan and that was such a great experience. I'm hoping we'll be chosen for the Flag family someday.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying a 1br for our next trip there, as we've only stayed in the studios at the Lodge. I'm just so excited to be finally going back!!



Many of us feel this to be the "friendliest" place on the DIS, though we self-proclaim it, it is very close to true.  And we are glad you found us!  And all of us agree, VWL is one special place.

So glad you got to meet Stan.  He is an honorary groupie(if you haven't seen the 1st page).  We miss him but he evokes many fond memories and became fast friends to many of us here.


----------



## bagsmom

Hey there, DreamerWDW!

Welcome to a group with the nicest bunch of people you'll ever meet!  I'm not a DVC owner -- just renting a studio at our dream resort.  I've been made to feel so welcome here!

Teapot -- the swimsuit situation is always entertaining.  Today I have to sew  some fake chestiness into the suits.  My kids think that is bizarre!  But really, it's sort of a necessity.  Not to look like Dolly Parton or anything.... just to look normal.  And to keep things from falling down far below where they are supposed to be.

I hope I don't lose a cutlet on Slush Gusher.  We'd have to re-name it the Bust Flusher.

Today we are going to Old Navy to find DH a couple of shirts for Father's Day.  I told him my Father's Day gift to him will be that I let him come back home!!!

OK, that's all for now!  Bye gang!


----------



## Andrew015

I poke my head in here from time to time, but figured its time for me to start posting!     I just returned from a 10 day stay in early May, and have been day-dreaming about returning every day since we landed back in Ohio!      This was a pretty magical trip, and my entire family has been beaming ever since we returned.    A little background about myself and my Disney (and more specifically, WL) obsession&    

My Father convinced my Mother to stop at WDW for a brief visit while on their honeymoon in April, 1972 shortly after WDW first opened.    She claims it was the biggest mistake she ever made, because he was hooked instantly!     After that, annual (and sometimes two) trips per year ensued.     With the opening of EPCOT in 1982, my brother was born and went on his first trip later in 1983.   I came along in 1984, but didnt make my first visit until 1989.   My folks decided that it was best to wait a few years until we could appreciate and remember things a little better.   A good call, I believe, but more than anything, I just think its a pain to travel with really young kids.   As a family, we bounced from various resorts;   Caribbean Beach, Fort Wilderness, the old Howard Johnson near DTD (now a Best Western).    Every trip was magical, but everything changed when we stumbled across the WL in 1994.    My father read about the resort prior to opening, and decided to book a 13 day stay shortly after it came online.     I remember the feeling that we got when we first pulled up to the valet and then walked into the grand lobby.   We were instantly struck with WL fever.    After that trip, we planted our flag at WL for all future visits.   

The trips continued almost every year up until 2001.    At this point, my brother and I were entering college, and financial obligations changed.    Fast forwarding through the decade, a few health issues forced my father into retirement, and WDW just became too costly while on a fixed-income.    Needless to say, the fever never died, as my father continued to build his WDW collection of pins and various collectibles through Ebay.   He also found various WDW-related web blogs, and became an avid contributor to one.    My father is essentially a walking WDW encyclopedia, having knowledge and experiences that date back to the very beginning of the park.    My mothers interest also stayed alive, as she always looked for "lodgey" items for the house - lamps, wall sconces, additions to her garden, etc.    A painting of WL that was purchased on a trip back in the 90s still hangs proudly in their living room, and is often the spark of many fond nostalgic memories.     

So having the back history down, that brings us to last September, when I decided that it was finally time to rally the troops and get everyone back down to our home that is the WL.    I bid on a DVC resale listing (VWL, of course), and closed later that month.    For Christmas, I wrapped up the owners packet and addressed it to the entire family.   Naturally, I let my father open it.    He didnt quite understand at first, so I explained that I had purchased a Vacation Club membership, and that we would be returning to WL sometime in 2013.     At the time, I hadnt yet booked our reservation, so the details were a little sketchy.    But the important thing was, we were going.    Needless to say, cheers of joy followed and the planning began shortly thereafter.  

Naturally, the trip became the talk of the family.    It was mentioned at a holiday get-together with some extended family, who also happened to be passionate about WDW.   When they learned of our upcoming trip, ideas of a larger family gathering began to percolate.   My cousin, his wife and three kids began to kick things around.   Before you knew it, they were on the phone with their travel agent and we started to talk dates.    We locked in on May 3rd  through 12th, and shortly thereafter, made our reservations.   My Aunt and another cousin decided to join in as well.      All in all, we had 12 people headed to WL for ten days.     Life doesnt get much better than that.    

Landing at MCO gave everyone goosebumps.   Walking off the plane, the "Florida smell" brought back fond memories of past trips.   Its funny how certain smells can stay in your memory and evoke such vivid past experiences.    We headed towards the Magical Express kiosk - a first for our family - and boarded the bus.    The WL was the 3rd stop, making pit stops at the Poly and GF first.   Our excitement grew at every stop, knowing we were that much closer to "home".   Finally, we were headed toward Timberline Drive.    The "old man" was beaming, and my mom had tears of joy streaming down her face as we passed the geese topiaries and underneath the archway.   Finally, we were pulling up to the main entrance.    We had arrived.   

Walking through the front doors and into the sprawling lobby for the first time is an experience unto itself.   It never grows old, and it never loses that "wow" factor.   The music, the sounds, the smells - everything was just how we had remembered it.   The bustling activity at WCC, the bubbling spring near the elevators, and all of the chatter of other happy guests.    It felt as if we had never left from our last trip in 2001.      Its a feeling that is so hard to explain, but I imagine everyone who is posting in this thread can completely relate.     We are Wilderness Lodge people, through and through.      

Ive already taken up enough space here, and could write a 10-page diatribe on our trip, but Ill end it with this.    The trip was pure magic.    And for me personally, it was one of the most rewarding things I have ever done.    My parents had taken me on roughly 15 trips to WDW throughout my childhood, spending a small fortune I am quite sure.    As a young kid, its hard to appreciate how difficult it might be to pull off a 10, 12 or 14 day trip to WDW.    Each trip translated into hundreds of work hours.     Being a little older and a little wiser, I now understand the sacrifices that my parents made for those trips.     And its a great feeling to know that as a DVC owner, I can now begin to re-pay those debts over and over.


----------



## tea pot

*Oh Andrew 
Welcome Home!!!! *:
You are a Groupie through and through
Nothing like starting Monday Morning with some tears.
and so right "We Know the Feeling"
 I still get Goose Bumps with the "Florida Smell".

Let's see 1984...I have 3 girls just around your age.  
I know I won't be the only groupie mom on this page
that will offer to adopt you! 

Grab a moose you belong here


----------



## Muushka

*We have 2 new Groupies!  Welcome to our home DreamerWDW and Andrew!*

You 2 sound like our kind of people. 

See our mascot Moosie, the cutie with the weird eyes?  He LOVES it when people snag him for their signatures.
(oops, I see Di already invited you to steal him!)
We are looking forward to getting to know you both better.

Andrew, you have a way with words.  Please know that we love posts like yours!
And when you have time, we would love to read a trip report.  It is part of our essential diet here on the Dis.


----------



## blossomz

Welcome to the groupies DreamerWDW!!!!


----------



## horselover

Welcome to the groupies DreamerWDW & Andrew015!


----------



## bagsmom

Andrew -- I loved your post!!!!  Long and full of wonderful, Disney-loving detail!

You've certainly come to the right place!


----------



## sleepydog25

Welcome, Andrew!  I had seen you post on a couple of other threads, saw your "WL guru" description, and wondered if you might not make it over here at some point.  Your memories and emotional attachment to the Lodge echo the thoughts of many here, so you'll fit right in.  Welcome home!  

P.S.  Someone with mad skills should design an excitable, jumping moose we can insert as a smiley.  Just sayin'. . .


----------



## DreamerWDW

WOW!! What a nice way to come home from work on a Monday to more "Welcomes". Thanks!!

I always ask my 2 kids where they want to stay when planning our trips. We all have a few favorites for various reasons, but the Lodge always seems to be the one we ALL want. In fact, the VWL is the only resort so far that I actually miss when we don't stay there for a trip. 

For our March 2014 trip, we've discussed all the newness "fun" of the VGF and of course would love to stay there at some point. And we've definitely always dreamed about staying at the Poly, so that future DVC is very exciting. And I could see the Poly DVC being a fairly regular destination, but we could *NEVER* give up regular trips to the Lodge.

I really think it will always be #1 in our hearts. We just can't go too long without staying.......


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Andrew015!!!!


----------



## twokats

Welcome to the new groupies!!!

Remember Jimmy keeps the trip log for future trips 

and I keep up with the birthdays and anniversaries


----------



## Callymum

Hi im a New Visitor to your wonderful WlL & WLV Groupies. I've loved it since first stepping into the large entrance and once I had sat at the Fire in the Rocking Chairs I was hooked.


Andrew- What a Wonderful thing to do for your parents and eventually your own family.
I understand completely. We have been DVC owners since 2001 at the WLV.



This was our first Trip to WL in 2001 and we bought the Dvc at WLV right away. We knew a good thing when we saw it.  great Stuff.


I'm not sure if I have posted here before, I can't remember. Terrible Memory I know.
As I said above first Visit in 2001 and we bought Dvc right away. We have been every year since then with my Husband and son.  We stay in the wilderness Villas for at least 3 weeks. We have even stayed for 4 weeks one year, it was awesome.  It's our Home from Home. Love It.


----------



## rusafee1183

Dear Diary, 

It's day 28 of this torture they call ROFR. I only hope it's all worth it, and hear good news and can call myself a POVWLG (or whatever.... ) tomorrow. 

Love, 

Heather 







horselover said:


> Welcome to the groupies DreamerWDW & Andrew015!



I second this! Big Welcomes to the new Groupies!  

Andrew, I can't agree with your post more. I love it! There's something that feels like HOME about the Lodge. Everytime I find myself wondering if we can/should add on more points, I remember what it's like to be there, to walk through those doors and feel at peace. And being completely awe struck with all of the beauty and imagination it took to build such a magnificent place. I tell myself it will be worth all the hard work to make it happen. 

Hopefully I will have good news tomorrow, I think they usually let you know on Tuesdays.


----------



## sleepydog25

Callymum said:


> Hi im a New Visitor to your wonderful WlL & WLV Groupies. I've loved it since first stepping into the large entrance and once I had sat at the Fire in the Rocking Chairs I was hooked.
> 
> 
> Andrew- What a Wonderful thing to do for your parents and your own family now.
> I understand completely. We have been DVC owners since 2001 at the WLV.
> 
> 
> 
> This was our first Trip to WL in 2001 and we bought the Dvc at WLV right away. We knew a good thing when we saw it.  great Stuff.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I have posted here before, I can't remember. Terrible Memory I know.
> As I said above first Visit in 2001 and we bought Dvc right away. We have been every year since then with my Husband and son. We stay in the wilderness Villas for at least 3 weeks. We have even stayed for 4 weeks one year, it was awesome. It's our Home from Home. Love It.


This is turning out to be a great newbie week for our Groupies!  Welcome to the friendliest bunch this side of the Rockies!  Wow, three to four weeks at a time at the Lodge. . .  Don't worry, few here have great memories, either, which is why *jimmytammy* keeps a running log of all upcoming trips for the Groupies, and *twokats* keeps a listing of all birthdays and anniversaries.  Just PM them if you want your trips or special days remembered on here.  Again, welcome home, and a second welcome to all our new groupies! 

Heather:  We're keeping our fingers crossed. . .  No, no, no!  I mean FOR you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies CallyMum!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Andrew*---what a Wilderness Lodge WONDERFUL post to wake up to !!! So glad you decided to go public here on our thread !!!! Welcome to you with open arms !!! Loved your story !!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Andrew
Thanks for sharing your journey with us, as others mentioned, we love this kind of stuff!  I like being able to share DVC with family and friends.  My folks have been with us a few times, and they love the Lodge too.  Sadly they dont travel much these days but every so often I will throw out anytime they want to go, they just say and it will be so.

Heather
Hoping you hear anytime now on that ROFR. 

CallyMum
WOW 3 or 4 weeks!!  2 has been our limit but I could see me camping out at VWL for a month, in fact a few of us had some postings regarding this back some time ago...I believe Muushka was in on it too.  Barb, seems like a tent was mentioned out in the woods or up in the bushes where they couldnt see all in attendance, does this ring a bell

DreamerWDW
We feel the same way about longing to be at VWL while at other resorts.  When I pass thru the lobby, I feel guilty as I keep going to the parking lot.


----------



## MiaSRN62

tea pot said:


> We did! A surprise Birthday/Anniversary gift for the Big Guy
> 
> *Thanks Horselover *
> It's a small contract enough for DH and I to stay 2-3 nights in a studio.
> Our Family trips include 7 adults now
> so we often come down a little before or after the kids arrive/leave.


Ohhh wow....congrats *Joy* !  Exciting ! When is your first trip planned for ?!!  We just got the promotional mailer yesterday. I wish it would have shown a bit more detail about the room interiors but I did find quite a lot of photos and info on Facebook and Pinterest ! I think we're gonna hold out for the Poly 


Welcome back *eliza* !!!! Looking forward to hearing more about your trip and hope you kick your cold soon


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> Heather:  We're keeping our fingers crossed. . .  No, no, no!  I mean FOR you!





Well, now that I know you/Luv and Julie have different UY's than I do - I don't feel so evil for stealing it from you  

Mine was for Dec! 

It's going to be a long day..... How many times do you think it's OK to call your broker before you're considered certifiable?


----------



## horselover

rusafee1183 said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> It's day 28 of this torture they call ROFR. I only hope it's all worth it, and hear good news and can call myself a POVWLG (or whatever.... ) tomorrow.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Heather
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will have good news tomorrow, I think they usually let you know on Tuesdays.



Today is your day Heather!      I always received notice on a Tue. from previous resales & considering you're at almost the 30 day mark they're running out of time.   



sleepydog25 said:


> Heather:  We're keeping our fingers crossed. . .  No, no, no!  I mean FOR you!



          Good one Sleepydog!       

Welcome to the groupies CallyMum!     

JT I'm sending you a PM.  I have a DCL cruise to add to the vacation list.  Heading out on the Fantasy in Aug.              Cruising solo this time.  It should be interesting.  I hope it's fun.


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> Well, now that I know you/Luv and Julie have different UY's than I do - I don't feel so evil for stealing it from you
> 
> Mine was for Dec!
> 
> It's going to be a long day..... *How many times do you think it's OK to call your broker before you're considered certifiable?*


Oh, I dunno, how about 15?


----------



## rusafee1183

Bagsmom - Your trip is SOOO SOON! How is packing/cleaning/preparing going? 




horselover said:


> Today is your day Heather!      I always received notice on a Tue. from previous resales & considering you're at almost the 30 day mark they're running out of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Good one Sleepydog!
> 
> Welcome to the groupies CallyMum!
> 
> JT I'm sending you a PM.  I have a DCL cruise to add to the vacation list.  Heading out on the Fantasy in Aug.              Cruising solo this time.  It should be interesting.  I hope it's fun.



 That's what I was hoping! 

Have fun on your cruise! I always thought cruising solo would be fun. No compromising on all of the cheesy activities you want to do! 

Have you done the Fantasy before? We sailed last May and it was AHHH-Mazing! Are you doing the Eastern or Western? 



sleepydog25 said:


> Oh, I dunno, how about 15?



Sold!  I emailed this morning. I swear I will try to contain myself.


----------



## horselover

rusafee1183 said:


> Have you done the Fantasy before? We sailed last May and it was AHHH-Mazing! Are you doing the Eastern or Western?



Nope.  I've done the Dream & Wonder but this is my first time on the Fantasy.  I'm excited about it.  I'm really excited I won't be forced to take my DS13 to bingo!            Bingo is evil.   It's the Eastern Caribbean.  Not the most exciting itinerary.  I've been to St. Maarten & St. Thomas before but it's what worked best for my schedule.   Now if only I could get a room for my 2 night pre-cruise WDW stay.  Availability is horrible!  I can't believe so little is available for end of Aug.  The only availability for both nights in a studio is SSR.  Not a fan even though it's one of my home resorts.  I'll take it if I have no other choice but I'm really hoping for the Lodge or an Epcot resort.  I'd grab BLT too if it popped up.  I've never stayed there before.  It doesn't appeal to me for a long stay but for just 2 nights it would be nice to at least try it once.


----------



## rusafee1183

horselover said:


> Nope.  I've done the Dream & Wonder but this is my first time on the Fantasy.  I'm excited about it.  I'm really excited I won't be forced to take my DS13 to bingo!            Bingo is evil.   It's the Eastern Caribbean.  Not the most exciting itinerary.  I've been to St. Maarten & St. Thomas before but it's what worked best for my schedule.   Now if only I could get a room for my 2 night pre-cruise WDW stay.  Availability is horrible!  I can't believe so little is available for end of Aug.  The only availability for both nights in a studio is SSR.  Not a fan even though it's one of my home resorts.  I'll take it if I have no other choice but I'm really hoping for the Lodge or an Epcot resort.  I'd grab BLT too if it popped up.  I've never stayed there before.  It doesn't appeal to me for a long stay but for just 2 nights it would be nice to at least try it once.



FUN!  We did the Eastern on the Magic and the Western on the Fantasy, and I honestly wished we would have swapped it. Having the extra at sea day on the Fantasy will be awesome for you! 

And I 100% agree about Bingo  Blah. I hate it! I always feel ripped off when I leave, but then again - I am not a gambler at all. I spent $5 at the Casino they built here a few years ago, and lost it in less than 1 minute and walked out mad.  I hate losing money! 

And that's too bad about the availablity. I am finding it more and more difficult to book anything after the 7 month mark.  It's disappointing, because we only purchased DVC last year and one of the big reasons we did was for the "flexibilty" they are always preaching. It's not very flexible if you want to take a spur of the moment trip and can't.


----------



## eliza61

So right outside Paris a short train ride away is a little chatau known as Versailles.  Now I know very little about the french revolution or European history but I always kinda felt bad for Maria Antoinette.  You know that whole "guillotine" thing France had going on.  Now whether she said "let them eat cake or not" after seeing Versaille, I can understand why the natives might have been a bit, shall we say "perturbed" at ole Louie and Maria.

Here's their house...

Louie didn't want to have to travel to go to church so he had a chapel built inside the palace.







Louie called himself the "sun god"





And for parties, the hall of mirrors













I'm such a "mom" because the first thing I thought of was "who the hell is cleaning all this glass"?


----------



## sleepydog25

Love the pics, *eliza*!  Didn't get a chance to see Versailles when I was in France many years ago.  Isn't it ironic, that such opulence spawned a revolution then but is so revered as an historical site now?


----------



## rusafee1183

*WE PASSED! *

So excited to be an owner at the BEST DVC peoperty there is! 

Eliza - I am at work, so your pics are blocked - but I can not WAIT to see them!


----------



## bagsmom

Eliza -- how beautiful!  What a special trip for you!  Thanks for sharing the pictures!

This is a fun, hoppin' sort of time on the board!  New people, lots of sharing, lots of trips all over, waiting for ROFR (is that the right acronym?)  VERY exciting!

Good luck to everyone with all their add ons and stuff!

Right now, I have a houseful of boys, being silly and loud.  I'm trying to get them to not make big messes -- attempting to lay stuff out and be organized.  This afternoon, I have to mow the yard.  Tomorrow, need to go out and get another suitcase -- I'm pretty sure we are over packing!    Tomorrow, I should have everything all packed and moved down to the garage, so I can get the house clean before the trip.

I am SUPER excited!    DH has had a stressful few weeks at work, so he is looking forward to vacation.  Kids probably won't be excited till the day before.

I can't wait to stay in the lodge that you are all so in love with!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew015

Thank you to everyone for the very warm welcome!   Much like the Lodge itself, everyone here sure has a way of making you feel right at home.     Its also nice to have such a large group of like-minded people who share the same passion all in one place.    I feel that this thread will be an excellent place for me to come and not only share my own WL stories and experiences, but also to share in yours as well.    Unfortunately, my next WL visit is probably out of the question until at least 2014, so this will be an excellent way for me to get my fix while passing the time.    Ideally, I would like to accumulate enough DVC points to make two trips annually  one Spring and one Fall.    There is so much build up before each trip, and they come and go so quickly, it just becomes very depressing knowing that you wont return for another 12-24 months.    If I could have the next trip on the horizon 5-7 months out, it sure would make coming home much easier knowing that Ill be back in no time.     All in due time, I suppose.   

Once again, thank you so much for welcoming me into your group, and for taking the time to read my story.     Im sure that my story is not unlike many of your own, having been lucky enough to share many great trips and memories with our family, friends and loved ones throughout the years.     Anyone that embraces Disney as much as we do has undoubtedly shared some magical moments similar to my own that have helped to shape and continues to fuel our passion.     I consider myself very lucky to have such a great family to share such wonderful Disney moments with, and even luckier that I am now in a position to return the favor and continue to build upon those great memories.    

A special thank you goes out to Teapot for the offer to adopt me  .   If your daughters are as passionate about the  WL as we are, and happen to still be single, be sure to tell them that an eligible WL-fanatic bachelor exists on the east side of Cleveland, OH (provided that they can stomach the cold winters).    

Over the next few days, I will try to compose a trip report detailing our recent 10-day adventure.    I can start out by telling you that we had two studios on the first floor of VWL, rooms 1535 and 1537.   At first, I wasnt very excited about being on ground level, hoping that we might have some view of the pool or a sneak peak through the woods of Bay Lake.   But ground level really grew on me.     We were only the 2nd and 3rd rooms down the main corridor facing Bay Lake, so we were very close to the back exit near the quiet pool.    This was great, as it saved my folks some extra steps after a long day at the parks.     More to come soon, with pictures of course!


----------



## Callymum

Thank You for your Lovely Welcome Everyone.

Eliza those photo's are beautiful.  I haven't been to France yet, its one of my must do holidays.

Horeselover, I'm on the Fantasy in September and I am so looking forward to it.
You can let me know how great it is. 

I have been on the Dream in 2011 and that was brilliant, and we were on the Wonder in 2010 also, we didn't get on CC on the Wonder Trip as the weather was bad. 
We are at the WLV this September for 10 days and then Cruise on the 14th Sept and finishing our holiday at Disneys Vero Beach, which is our other Dvc Home. 
We are so looking forward to our Hols this year as we had to cancel our Holiday and Cruise on October 2012. My Dad took ill and it turned out to be Cancer.
We have had a terrible last 6,mnths and my dad passed away on Dec21st, i miss him so much, so this is my Family and i trying to get a little happiness back into our lives.


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> *WE PASSED! *
> 
> So excited to be an owner at the BEST DVC peoperty there is!
> 
> Eliza - I am at work, so your pics are blocked - but I can not WAIT to see them!


*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !   *So, when's the first trip?!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Andrew015 said:


> Over the next few days, I will try to compose a trip report detailing our recent 10-day adventure.    I can start out by telling you that we had two studios on the first floor of VWL, rooms 1535 and 1537.   At first, I wasnt very excited about being on ground level, hoping that we might have some view of the pool or a sneak peak through the woods of Bay Lake.   But ground level really grew on me.     We were only the 2nd and 3rd rooms down the main corridor facing Bay Lake, so we were very close to the back exit near the quiet pool.    This was great, as it saved my folks some extra steps after a long day at the parks.     More to come soon, with pictures of course!



I also enjoyed reading your story Andrew. Although we have stayed and enjoyed many trips to WL this will be our very first stay at the villas. We too have had such wonderful memories of that lodge. I am looking forward to reading your trip report. We are also from Ohio (Toledo) and I get my WL "fix" from these boards as well. Especially this awesome group.


----------



## Andrew015

DisneyFreaks said:


> I also enjoyed reading your story Andrew. Although we have stayed and enjoyed many trips to WL this will be our very first stay at the villas. We too have had such wonderful memories of that lodge. I am looking forward to reading your trip report. We are also from Ohio (Toledo) and I get my WL "fix" from these boards as well. Especially this awesome group.



Thanks for the kind words!    This was my first stay in the Villas as well after 6 or 7 stays in the main lodge, and I have to say, it was better than my initial expectations.  You still share the main lobby and all of the other ammenities (restaurants, pool, gift shop, transportation, boat dock, etc.) with the Lodge, so it feels as if you are all one big resort.   When staying in the main lodge, once you leave the main "atrium" of the WL and head down the side corridors to your room, you can have quite a walk depending on how far down the hallway you are.    Staying in the Villas doesn't feel much different.   The only difference is you are walking down a covered walkway to get to the villas rather than a long, connected corridor.   I do prefer the room size/layout and the newly rennovated decour of the main lodge rooms as compared to the studio (I still don't understand why they can't give you two beds instead of 1 + a sleeper sofa), but the studio was still very nice and plenty adaquate.    I don't spend much time in the room itself anyways, as I strongly prefer to be out and about exploring the beauty of the resort.   

We're not too far away at all!   I'm about 20 minutes east of Cleveland, and sometimes find myself in the Toledo area on business.   I'll be visiting Maumee Bay for a weekend getaway later in June.    No WL by any means, but a nice escape from reality nontheless!     I hope that your upcoming trip to VWL is fantastic.    When do you leave?


----------



## rusafee1183

DisneyFreaks said:


> I also enjoyed reading your story Andrew. Although we have stayed and enjoyed many trips to WL this will be our very first stay at the villas. We too have had such wonderful memories of that lodge. I am looking forward to reading your trip report. We are also from Ohio (Toledo) and I get my WL "fix" from these boards as well. Especially this awesome group.





Andrew015 said:


> Thanks for the kind words!    This was my first stay in the Villas as well after 6 or 7 stays in the main lodge, and I have to say, it was better than my initial expectations.  You still share the main lobby and all of the other ammenities (restaurants, pool, gift shop, transportation, boat dock, etc.) with the Lodge, so it feels as if you are all one big resort.   When staying in the main lodge, once you leave the main "atrium" of the WL and head down the side corridors to your room, you can have quite a walk depending on how far down the hallway you are.    Staying in the Villas doesn't feel much different.   The only difference is you are walking down a covered walkway to get to the villas rather than a long, connected corridor.   I do prefer the room size/layout and the newly rennovated decour of the main lodge rooms as compared to the studio (I still don't understand why they can't give you two beds instead of 1 + a sleeper sofa), but the studio was still very nice and plenty adaquate.    I don't spend much time in the room itself anyways, as I strongly prefer to be out and about exploring the beauty of the resort.
> 
> We're not too far away at all!   I'm about 20 minutes east of Cleveland, and sometimes find myself in the Toledo area on business.   I'll be visiting Maumee Bay for a weekend getaway later in June.    No WL by any means, but a nice escape from reality nontheless!     I hope that your upcoming trip to VWL is fantastic.    When do you leave?



You guys are close to me too! We are in Pittsburgh  Looks like we need to do another Groupies meet - North edition  

All are welcome, of course. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## bagsmom

Callymum said:


> Thank You for your Lovely Welcome Everyone.
> 
> Eliza those photo's are beautiful.  I haven't been to France yet, its one of my must do holidays.
> 
> Horeselover, I'm on the Fantasy in September and I am so looking forward to it.
> You can let me know how great it is.
> 
> I have been on the Dream in 2011 and that was brilliant, and we were on the Wonder in 2010 also, we didn't get on CC on the Wonder Trip as the weather was bad.
> We are at the WLV this September for 10 days and then Cruise on the 14th Sept and finishing our holiday at Disneys Vero Beach, which is our other Dvc Home.
> We are so looking forward to our Hols this year as we had to cancel our Holiday and Cruise on October 2012. My Dad took ill and it turned out to be Cancer.
> We have had a terrible last 6,mnths and my dad passed away on Dec21st, i miss him so much, so this is my Family and i trying to get a little happiness back into our lives.



Callymum -- I'm sure all the groupies will join me in a big hug for you!  No vacation can minimize the magnitude of losing a loved one, but if anyplace can help bring some smiles to your face, it is Disney.


----------



## bagsmom

Rusafee, HOORAY!


----------



## bagsmom

Andrew -- I'm looking forward to reading more of your stories!  Your Disney Love just oozes out of your posts!

You are also cracking me up!

If you attend a groupie meet, you might have all sorts of Mama Bears parading their eligible Disney-phile daughters!

Hold out for a lady who loves Disney as much as you do and you'll be able to go a lot.  My DH doesn't see that going to Disney is a high priority -- more so than saving for college, for example.    Or buying groceries....  I could put a Disney trip above eating....  He just doesn't get it!


----------



## Callymum

bagsmom said:


> Callymum -- I'm sure all the groupies will join me in a big hug for you!  No vacation can minimize the magnitude of losing a loved one, but if anyplace can help bring some smiles to your face, it is Disney.



Thank you for your lovely words. My Dad will be with us in my heart.
I am just looking forward to relaxing and listening the the Crickets at night and sitting by my Pool during the day. You notice I say my pool, that's because I feel so at home there.lol


----------



## DiznyDi

rusafee1183 said:


> *WE PASSED! *
> 
> So excited to be an owner at the BEST DVC peoperty there is!
> 
> Eliza - I am at work, so your pics are blocked - but I can not WAIT to see them!



 Great news! Congratulations on getting those new points!

Thanks for sharing your pictures *Eliza*! Your pictures remind me of our visit to the palaces of 'Mad' King Ludwig in Germany.

*WELCOME Andrew and Callymum* Always fun having new Groupies join our thread!

Yes, *Jimmy*, there was discussion a while back about camping out in the woods; beside the Villas for those without reservations or some such suggestion. 

DDad and I are NE Ohio, too.  We're in the Alliance area. Somebody say something about a meet?

*bagsmom*; let's see, this is Tuesday that must mean you're *3 days out!*


----------



## rusafee1183

bagsmom said:


> Rusafee, HOORAY!



Thank you!!!!!!!!!    

More good news - ONLY 3 days for you!  



Callymum said:


> Thank you for your lovely words. My Dad will be with us in my heart.
> I am just looking forward to relaxing and listening the the Crickets at night and sitting by my Pool during the day. You notice I say my pool, that's because I feel so at home there.lol



I'm sorry for your loss Callymum. There's nothing more difficult than the loss of a loved one.  Hoping you have a magical, relaxing trip in your dads memory 



DiznyDi said:


> Great news! Congratulations on getting those new points!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures *Eliza*! Your pictures remind me of our visit to the palaces of 'Mad' King Ludwig in Germany.
> 
> *WELCOME Andrew and Callymum* Always fun having new Groupies join our thread!
> 
> Yes, *Jimmy*, there was discussion a while back about camping out in the woods; beside the Villas for those without reservations or some such suggestion.
> 
> DDad and I are NE Ohio, too.  We're in the Alliance area. Somebody say something about a meet?
> 
> *bagsmom*; let's see, this is Tuesday that must mean you're *3 days out!*



Thank you!!!! We are beaming over here! I can't believe it happened so fast! I only joined the Groupies in Jan, and I remember saying "someday I would be able to own at this amazing resort" 

 

And yes, I think another Groupie meet is in order soon! 

I have a friend who grew up in Alliance! 



sleepydog25 said:


> *C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !   *So, when's the first trip?!



Thanks!! I wish I knew! We are hoping for sooner, but as of now - it's looking like we won't be back until Dec 2014. How depressing is that!!?!  

Fresh points burning a hole in my pocket may change that quickly though


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Andrew015 said:


> We're not too far away at all!   I'm about 20 minutes east of Cleveland, and sometimes find myself in the Toledo area on business.   I'll be visiting Maumee Bay for a weekend getaway later in June.    No WL by any means, but a nice escape from reality nontheless!     I hope that your upcoming trip to VWL is fantastic.    When do you leave?



Absolutely not WL but Maumee Bay is a very lovely park. We have been there many times and even attended a wedding there. I love to go out there and just sit on a bench and look at the water. Dreaming I'm at Disney World of course. Have an awesome time on your getaway.

Our trip to VWL begins on the 3rd of november. I'm hoping the time goes by quickly. LoL  I loved your description of the villas btw.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

rusafee1183 said:


> You guys are close to me too! We are in Pittsburgh  Looks like we need to do another Groupies meet - North edition
> All are welcome, of course.



Would you believe I've never been to Pittsburgh? Guess I have to get out more.   A Northern Groupies meet would be awesome!

And congratulations on becoming a new owner at the Lodge. That is truly fantastic! I am so envious rusafee1183!


----------



## Snoopygirl

As I write this, I am enjoying my first stay at one of my home resorts. We did OKW first for 5 nights then VWL for 6 nights. We check out on Thursday. We got room 5530 and at first I was a little bummed on the view. But now I love it (especially cause I live in AZ and we don't have trees like this!) I am in love with this resort!!!! I like the rooms at OKW but I think I like this resort better overall. 

Looking forward to many more stays


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Corrine!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Lots of great things going on here

Eliza
Loving the pics of France, keep em coming!

rusafee
So happy ROFR came through, now its time to get those points in motion

SnoopyGirl
Enjoy your time in one of the most special places in our hearts

Andrew
Loving your passion for the Lodge

bagsmom
Not much longer

For those cooking up a Northern version of a meet, I say go for it!  Nothing like making that connection finally to our cyber friends


----------



## jimmytammy

Folks, Tammy and I have some news to share

We are waiting on ROFR on a contract for BWV.  This all happened quickly, but I will share a little background as to why.  

Last Fri. Tammy and me were walking, talking about so wishing we could stay at BWV during F&W, and not having the 11 mos. window has always hindered that.  Its always exciting to talk this talk, but reality of it all kicks in when the finances play into it.  

After looking at our finances, we realized if the right contract came along, meaning amount of pts. needed to bank and borrow(we like to go to F&W every other year), money spent, use year, etc., we could make the move.  As I searched a few re-sale companies, it seems not many contracts were to be found that already didnt have sale pending.

Well all that changed Sun. AM when I find the ideal one, pts. just right, price just right, use year same as our current pts.  So, Mon. AM I make the call, not expecting contract to still be there(BWV contracts moving in and out of inventory swift these days) and to shorten it(for your behalves)contract is on way with Dep.(soon to be in sellers hands)then ROFR.

I have to share F&W 11 mos window is a huge reason, but here lies an equal reason...we have found ourselves staying at resorts with lower pts., OKW mainly, and we love it there!  But we so miss our stays at our 1st love, The Lodge.  We usually get 3 weeks at of pts. a year, 2 in Oct. or Dec, 1 in Mar. or May.  Even with the addition of BWV pts., no more time will factor in, as work wont allow me a lot more, but this opens the door for returning to VWL and not feeling bad about use of pts.  

Does this make sense?  As I mentioned in a post a day or so ago, I walk through the lobby of WL, on the way to the parking area, and feel guilty about not being there.  Hope this changes soon


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Folks, Tammy and I have some news to share
> 
> We are waiting on ROFR on a contract for BWV. This all happened quickly, but I will share a little background as to why.
> 
> Last Fri. Tammy and me were walking, talking about so wishing we could stay at BWV during F&W, and not having the 11 mos. window has always hindered that. Its always exciting to talk this talk, but reality of it all kicks in when the finances play into it.
> 
> After looking at our finances, we realized if the right contract came along, meaning amount of pts. needed to bank and borrow(we like to go to F&W every other year), money spent, use year, etc., we could make the move. As I searched a few re-sale companies, it seems not many contracts were to be found that already didnt have sale pending.
> 
> Well all that changed Sun. AM when I find the ideal one, pts. just right, price just right, use year same as our current pts. So, Mon. AM I make the call, not expecting contract to still be there(BWV contracts moving in and out of inventory swift these days) and to shorten it(for your behalves)contract is on way with Dep.(soon to be in sellers hands)then ROFR.
> 
> I have to share F&W 11 mos window is a huge reason, but here lies an equal reason...we have found ourselves staying at resorts with lower pts., OKW mainly, and we love it there! But we so miss our stays at our 1st love, The Lodge. We usually get 3 weeks at of pts. a year, 2 in Oct. or Dec, 1 in Mar. or May. Even with the addition of BWV pts., no more time will factor in, as work wont allow me a lot more, but this opens the door for returning to VWL and not feeling bad about use of pts.
> 
> Does this make sense? As I mentioned in a post a day or so ago, I walk through the lobby of WL, on the way to the parking area, and feel guilty about not being there. Hope this changes soon


Congrats!  How exciting for you guys!    We keep missing out on an EPCOT resort for F&W, too, but we've decided to give up on F&W instead.  lol  If, and it's a big if, Poly ever comes around, we might have to take a look at adding on there.  It's long been a favorite of *luv*, though VWL still remains our favorite.


----------



## rusafee1183

jimmytammy said:


> Folks, Tammy and I have some news to share
> 
> We are waiting on ROFR on a contract for BWV.  This all happened quickly, but I will share a little background as to why.
> 
> Last Fri. Tammy and me were walking, talking about so wishing we could stay at BWV during F&W, and not having the 11 mos. window has always hindered that.  Its always exciting to talk this talk, but reality of it all kicks in when the finances play into it.
> 
> After looking at our finances, we realized if the right contract came along, meaning amount of pts. needed to bank and borrow(we like to go to F&W every other year), money spent, use year, etc., we could make the move.  As I searched a few re-sale companies, it seems not many contracts were to be found that already didnt have sale pending.
> 
> Well all that changed Sun. AM when I find the ideal one, pts. just right, price just right, use year same as our current pts.  So, Mon. AM I make the call, not expecting contract to still be there(BWV contracts moving in and out of inventory swift these days) and to shorten it(for your behalves)contract is on way with Dep.(soon to be in sellers hands)then ROFR.
> 
> I have to share F&W 11 mos window is a huge reason, but here lies an equal reason...we have found ourselves staying at resorts with lower pts., OKW mainly, and we love it there!  But we so miss our stays at our 1st love, The Lodge.  We usually get 3 weeks at of pts. a year, 2 in Oct. or Dec, 1 in Mar. or May.  Even with the addition of BWV pts., no more time will factor in, as work wont allow me a lot more, but this opens the door for returning to VWL and not feeling bad about use of pts.
> 
> Does this make sense?  As I mentioned in a post a day or so ago, I walk through the lobby of WL, on the way to the parking area, and feel guilty about not being there.  Hope this changes soon



Yay!!! Congrats Jimmy and Tammy! That is so exciting! When you purchased the first time, was it via resale or direct? This was our first time with ROFR and it was brutal. Maybe it was so bad because it was our first time and we REALLY wanted THIS contract. It was perfect, because we actually bought 2 contracts at once. One is for 100 points and one is for 25. We were only looking for 100, but figured if we couldn't handle the extra we could always rent them for extra cash or unload it. You guys all know how quickly small contracts go. And I am almost certain if the market keeps up this way we can make more on it than we spent.

And I also totally understand how you feel about the point useage. We only had 120 and always looked for economical ways to use them, staying where you really want rather than where you think you should will feel amazing! I'm looking forward to that as well  

Anyway - I'm here for support if you need to vent about it along the way!!! We were so excited/anxious the whole time! Good luck!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## bagsmom

JimmyTammy -- HOW COOL!!!!!!  That will be so much fun!  Even though WL is the best,   it will be so great to be that close to Epcot!  (And yummy restaurants!)


Hey -- here's a question....  next week is looking rainy in the forecast.  Like 60 and 70% chance of thunderstorms.  Tell me what that means in Orlando-speak.  

Does that mean a chance of one here or there?  Or does that mean a completely rainy day?

I don't know how to decipher the weather down there.

Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> JimmyTammy -- HOW COOL!!!!!! That will be so much fun! Even though WL is the best,  it will be so great to be that close to Epcot! (And yummy restaurants!)
> 
> 
> Hey -- here's a question.... next week is looking rainy in the forecast. Like 60 and 70% chance of thunderstorms. Tell me what that means in Orlando-speak.
> 
> Does that mean a chance of one here or there? Or does that mean a completely rainy day?
> 
> I don't know how to decipher the weather down there.
> 
> Thanks!


Generally speaking, Orlando and Disney almost always have a chance of t-storms during warmer weather.  The day warms up and then the t-storms come in, normally after lunch.  The odds are more that the rain will come and go with showers rather than a drenching downpour all day, although the latter does happen.  I would guess your 60-70% chance means you will have some rain; hopefully, it will be in the form of on-again/off-again showers that will allow you time to take in most, if not all, of your planned activities.  So, while I would plan for the rain (bring inexpensive ponchos--the ones at Disney run about $10), you are set for your trip and you can't control the weather, so enjoy!


----------



## bagsmom

sleepydog25 said:


> Generally speaking, Orlando and Disney almost always have a chance of t-storms during warmer weather.  The day warms up and then the t-storms come in, normally after lunch.  The odds are more that the rain will come and go with showers rather than a drenching downpour all day, although the latter does happen.  I would guess your 60-70% chance means you will have some rain; hopefully, it will be in the form of on-again/off-again showers that will allow you time to take in most, if not all, of your planned activities.  So, while I would plan for the rain (bring inexpensive ponchos--the ones at Disney run about $10), you are set for your trip and you can't control the weather, so enjoy!



Hmmm... I heard the words "tropical system."  Ugh.  That seems a little more like more frequent rain.  

Oh well.... we will have fun no matter what!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Folks, Tammy and I have some news to share
> 
> We are waiting on ROFR on a contract for BWV.  This all happened quickly, but I will share a little background as to why.
> 
> Last Fri. Tammy and me were walking, talking about so wishing we could stay at BWV during F&W, and not having the 11 mos. window has always hindered that.  Its always exciting to talk this talk, but reality of it all kicks in when the finances play into it.
> 
> Well all that changed Sun. AM when I find the ideal one, pts. just right, price just right, use year same as our current pts.  So, Mon. AM I make the call, not expecting contract to still be there(BWV contracts moving in and out of inventory swift these days) and to shorten it(for your behalves)contract is on way with Dep.(soon to be in sellers hands)then ROFR.
> 
> I have to share F&W 11 mos window is a huge reason, but here lies an equal reason...we have found ourselves staying at resorts with lower pts., OKW mainly, and we love it there!  But we so miss our stays at our 1st love, The Lodge.  We usually get 3 weeks at of pts. a year, 2 in Oct. or Dec, 1 in Mar. or May.  Even with the addition of BWV pts., no more time will factor in, as work wont allow me a lot more, but this opens the door for returning to VWL and not feeling bad about use of pts.
> 
> Does this make sense?  As I mentioned in a post a day or so ago, I walk through the lobby of WL, on the way to the parking area, and *feel guilty about not being there.  Hope this changes soon[/*QUOTE]
> 
> How wonderful JT,
> Nah don't worry about feeling guilty.  I actually think our gal (yep, I think of the lodge as a girl!!)  really likes and understands our venturing out to new places.  Sort of like when one goes to visit a sister in another place, while you would love for them to come see you, you're happy they are experiencing some thing new.
> 
> Ironically I just booked a 4 night stay at BW for 9/20-9/23.  A good friend of mine just finished up some grueling PT after major surgery and what better way to work the kinks out of hip replacement than Disney   Yes, we will use any excuse.  We're actually going oop but with the 30% discount we got an halfway decent rate and I've got an ap.  This will be my first time at BW, so I'll give you a report.


----------



## DiznyDi

WOW, JT, Christmas in June for you and Tammy!   Congratulations!  I try for BC or BW at 7 months and am never successful, either. How very nice for you to have the 11 month booking window to schedule your trips!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Great news JimmyTammy!   and lots of good thoughts for passing ROFR!

And CORRINE!!!!


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Generally speaking, Orlando and Disney almost always have a chance of t-storms during warmer weather.  The day warms up and then the t-storms come in, normally after lunch.  The odds are more that the rain will come and go with showers rather than a drenching downpour all day, although the latter does happen.  I would guess your 60-70% chance means you will have some rain; hopefully, it will be in the form of on-again/off-again showers that will allow you time to take in most, if not all, of your planned activities.  So, while I would plan for the rain (bring inexpensive ponchos--the ones at Disney run about $10), you are set for your trip and you can't control the weather, so enjoy!



Boy are you right Slydog.  When I worked in West Palm Beach the storms would hit at around 3 or so.  About 3X a week our night guy would have all the instruments loaded up and humming along and then BOOM goes the thunder and DOH goes the guy in that room.  And we would all laugh.  Except for the guy in that room.

Congrats Jimmy and Tammy!  Food and wine, here they come!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepy(sly)dog
If there ever was one resort that I would love to stay, It would be Poly for sure beyond our beloved Lodge.  But $400plus a night just doesnt bode well in my world, so hoping that DVC decides to add on there someday, I think it would work well there myself.

Eliza
What a nice way to put it, this way I get to spend more time with "our gal"

And thanks for all the kind words as well from rusafee, bagsmom, DisznyDi, DisneyFreaks and Muushka!!

Being able to share this is so great with folks that understand, now comes the wait


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom
Im like Slydog, take ponchos, be prepared for worst, but typically rains in FL. may last an hour or so, then all done.  Great thing about WDW, plenty of places to duck in and out of to avoid downpours and people tend to migrate out of the parks when rain comes, so thats a plus.  Remember to take extra pair of shoes just in case.


----------



## eliza61

So Sunday we decided of our first week we decided to take it easy and have no schedule, well since I try to go to church, I decided that I would attempt to find a church and attend.... in Paris.... in French.   Yes, we can see where this story is going.  I am Catholic by birth and since France is predominately Catholic some foggy part of my brain said..."No problem".  Off I go to the most famous Catholic Church, Notre Dame.  which is still a working Cathedral.

Notre Dame is impressive.  She is huge and over 800 years old.  massive arches and stain glass windows 

























Joan of Arc was canonized here (made a saint




And of course the famous gargoyles which will absolutely have to come alive and take flight before I EVER climb those stairs to the top again.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Have a great time *Snoopygirl* ! OKW was our first "home" resort---enjoy !!!

*JT*...wow....BWV....CONGRATS !!!!! I agree, having the perk of a BWV/BCV contract for F&W is the best !!!

*bagsmom*.....counting down !!!!  Orlando tends not to get "all-day" rain, but June-Oct can be on the wet side especially between 2-5 pm.  We carry ponchos at all times for those downpours ! My daughter is right now driving across FL. She and her fiance are relocating from Tallahassee (FSU grads) to Palm Coast and soon St Augustine. Been chatting with her all yesterday and today. The skies are black and it's torrential downpours. But Orlando is hanging in there ! Looks a bit overcast but not raining right now :
http://disneylivecams.com/

Great photos *eliza*.....just beautiful and such history.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Welcome to all the new groupies!  And Andrew - I have a single, eligible niece currently working on her doctorate in Ohio.  She also loves Disney and has made a couple of trips with us!  

Congrats on the BWV contract Jimmy - I hope you have a new resort to call home soon!  We also own at more than just VWL although that was our very first home and is very dear to my heart.  I'll say that I can still have some small pangs whenever we stay elsewhere at WDW but since every resort is unique we do enjoy them all.  We call BWV home too after picking up resale and I will say it's extremely nice to know we can get our standard view or boardwalk view for F&W or any other time that we want to be close to Epcot.  

Lovely pictures Eliza!  I've been fortunate to visit Paris twice and your pictures are bringing back great memories.


----------



## twinklebug

Wow - those pics Eliza   Wonderful! I had no idea those gargoyles were so detailed, nor that there were so many. ND is on my to-do list... and not the mini-version at the University of Notre Dame, been there and it's BIG, but I'm sure the real thing makes the school's look quaint.

Did you notice, the alter boy seems to be wearing skateboard sneakers ... in church... during mass... at Notre dame!  (Come to think of it, maybe it has something to do with not slipping on all that marble)


----------



## horselover

rusafee1183 said:


> *WE PASSED! *
> 
> So excited to be an owner at the BEST DVC peoperty there is!



Ha Ha!  I was right yesterday was the day!          Congratulations & Welcome Home!!!   




Callymum said:


> Thank You for your Lovely Welcome Everyone.
> 
> Horeselover, I'm on the Fantasy in September and I am so looking forward to it.
> You can let me know how great it is.
> 
> I have been on the Dream in 2011 and that was brilliant, and we were on the Wonder in 2010 also, we didn't get on CC on the Wonder Trip as the weather was bad.
> We are at the WLV this September for 10 days and then Cruise on the 14th Sept and finishing our holiday at Disneys Vero Beach, which is our other Dvc Home.
> We are so looking forward to our Hols this year as we had to cancel our Holiday and Cruise on October 2012. My Dad took ill and it turned out to be Cancer.
> We have had a terrible last 6,mnths and my dad passed away on Dec21st, i miss him so much, so this is my Family and i trying to get a little happiness back into our lives.



Will do!  We seem to be following the same DCL pattern.  We sailed on the Dream last year & were on the Wonder in April.  Looking forward to seeing the Fantasy & to try the longer cruise.  The 4 day was too short.  5 days was just about right, but 7 days will be awesome!   You will LOVE Castaway Cay.  Heaven!    

I'm so sorry for your loss.  It seems especially hard when it comes at that time of year.  I lost my sister 3 years ago in Dec. 2 days before our very first VWL Christmas trip.  My boys had so been looking forward to the trip & I hated the thought of canceling.  My mom insisted we go anyway so we did.  It was so stressful.  We flew down on a Thu. but I flew home on Sun for the wake & then flew back to WDW on Monday directly after the funeral to rejoin DH & the boys.  Like angels sent from above as I was getting off the elevator on our 1st or 2nd day there in the VWL lobby were DiznyDi & DiznyDad waiting to embrace me with all their love & support.   They made a very difficult time a little easier.  Groupies truly are the best kind of people!               I hope that time & your memories of your Dad will ease your pain.  

Great pictures Eliza!    

JimmyTammy - congratulations on your soon to be BWV points!   


HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORRINE!!!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Callymum said:


> I have been on the Dream in 2011 and that was brilliant, and we were on the Wonder in 2010 also, we didn't get on CC on the Wonder Trip as the weather was bad.
> We are at the WLV this September for 10 days and then Cruise on the 14th Sept and finishing our holiday at Disneys Vero Beach, which is our other Dvc Home.
> We are so looking forward to our Hols this year as we had to cancel our Holiday and Cruise on October 2012. My Dad took ill and it turned out to be Cancer.
> We have had a terrible last 6,mnths and my dad passed away on Dec21st, i miss him so much, so this is my Family and i trying to get a little happiness back into our lives.




I missed your post previously Callymum. Welcome to this wonderful group. I too am sorry to hear of your loss. I pray your trip will bring the happiness you and your family are seeking. Have a wonderful time. God Bless.


----------



## Corinne

*Jimmy*~Thanks for the birthday wishes, and congrats on the BWV purchase!! 

*Eliza*~stunning photos!!!!!!!!

*Julie* and *DisneyFreaks*thanks for the bday wishes!

So far my *"birthday week"* celebration has been great....I booked a long weekend in September to the AKV!!! My sister has been talking about visiting WDW again, and she loves the AK, so she asked if we could stay there. So we decided to do a quick sisters only weekend.


----------



## bagsmom

Corinne -- sisters only weekend... that sounds like tons o' fun!!!!


Two more sleeps for us.  I can't staaaaaaaaand it!!!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

bagsmom said:


> Corinne -- sisters only weekend... that sounds like tons o' fun!!!!
> 
> 
> Two more sleeps for us.  I can't staaaaaaaaand it!!!!!!!



Two more sleeps!!!So exciting!!


----------



## tea pot

rusafee1183 said:


> *WE PASSED! *
> So excited to be an owner at the BEST DVC peoperty there is!
> :


*Congrats  Welcome Home *




Andrew015 said:


> A special thank you goes out to Teapot for the offer to adopt me  .   If your daughters are as passionate about the  WL as we are, and happen to still be single, be sure to tell them that an eligible WL-fanatic bachelor exists on the east side of Cleveland, OH (provided that they can stomach the cold winters).





bagsmom said:


> Andrew -- I'm looking forward to reading more of your stories!  Your Disney Love just oozes out of your posts!
> 
> If you attend a groupie meet, you might have *all sorts of Mama Bears parading their eligible Disney-phile daughters!*
> Hold out for a lady who loves Disney as much as you do and you'll be able to go a lot.  My DH doesn't see that going to Disney is a high priority -- more so than saving for college, for example.    Or buying groceries....  I could put a Disney trip above eating....  He just doesn't get it!



*OK OK who said "Parading"* and besides 2 out of my 3 DD are engaged 
Still very good advice 




jimmytammy said:


> Folks, Tammy and I have some news to share
> 
> Well all that changed Sun. AM when I find the ideal one, pts. just right, price just right, use year same as our current pts.  So, Mon. AM I make the call, not expecting contract to still be there(BWV contracts moving in and out of inventory swift these days) and to shorten it(for your behalves)contract is on way with Dep.(soon to be in sellers hands)then ROFR.
> I have to share F&W 11 mos window is a huge reason, but here lies an equal reason...we have found ourselves staying at resorts with lower pts., OKW mainly, and we love it there!  But we so miss our stays at our 1st love, The Lodge.  We usually get 3 weeks at of pts. a year, 2 in Oct. or Dec, 1 in Mar. or May.  Even with the addition of BWV pts., no more time will factor in, as work wont allow me a lot more, but this opens the door for returning to VWL and not feeling bad about use of pts.
> Does this make sense?  As I mentioned in a post a day or so ago, I walk through the lobby of WL, on the way to the parking area, and feel guilty about not being there.  Hope this changes soon



It Make sense to us Jimmy  
Most of our points are at SSR which we use for larger family trips 
at varied DVC resorts  but we have smaller contracts 
at our favorites to take advantage of the 11 month booking 
this way we can usually get into the VWL at Christmas and BC at flower/garden or food/wine.
*  Congrats! *:  




Corinne said:


> [
> So far my *"birthday week"* celebration has been great....I booked a long weekend in September to the AKV!!! My sister has been talking about visiting WDW again, and she loves the AK, so she asked if we could stay there. So we decided to do a quick sisters only weekend.



*Happy Birthday Corinne*







Girls only Disney trips are the best
esp in Sept still warm and less crowded


----------



## rusafee1183

OK Groupies - now that I will officially be an owner at VWL, how hard is it to book for early Dec at 11 months out? 

That was the main reason we bought, because of the 11 month window, mainly for Christmas trips. How tough is it? Is it 'be online exactly at 8am exactly 11 months before' hard? Or is it 'You'll be mostly fine as long as you book before the 7 month window' hard? 

What about other times of year? 

We had only owned at AKV, and I find it easy to book most times of year. There's almost always availabilty, with the exception of trying to book at busy travel times only a few months out, and it's limited availability pretty much everywhere at that point....


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Corrine!!!!

Hope it was a good one!






jimmytammy said:


> Folks, Tammy and I have some news to share
> 
> We are waiting on ROFR on a contract for BWV.  This all happened quickly, but I will share a little background as to why.
> 
> Last Fri. Tammy and me were walking, talking about so wishing we could stay at BWV during F&W, and not having the 11 mos. window has always hindered that.  Its always exciting to talk this talk, but reality of it all kicks in when the finances play into it.
> 
> After looking at our finances, we realized if the right contract came along, meaning amount of pts. needed to bank and borrow(we like to go to F&W every other year), money spent, use year, etc., we could make the move.  As I searched a few re-sale companies, it seems not many contracts were to be found that already didnt have sale pending.
> 
> Well all that changed Sun. AM when I find the ideal one, pts. just right, price just right, use year same as our current pts.  So, Mon. AM I make the call, not expecting contract to still be there(BWV contracts moving in and out of inventory swift these days) and to shorten it(for your behalves)contract is on way with Dep.(soon to be in sellers hands)then ROFR.
> 
> I have to share F&W 11 mos window is a huge reason, but here lies an equal reason...we have found ourselves staying at resorts with lower pts., OKW mainly, and we love it there!  But we so miss our stays at our 1st love, The Lodge.  We usually get 3 weeks at of pts. a year, 2 in Oct. or Dec, 1 in Mar. or May.  Even with the addition of BWV pts., no more time will factor in, as work wont allow me a lot more, but this opens the door for returning to VWL and not feeling bad about use of pts.
> 
> Does this make sense?  As I mentioned in a post a day or so ago, I walk through the lobby of WL, on the way to the parking area, and feel guilty about not being there.  Hope this changes soon



That is the reason DH bought the AKL contract for me, (just not F & W) but to have the 11 month advantage for the concierge level in Jambo.  We were there back in 2009 and took the Sunrise Safari which you have to be booked in the club level to be able to go and we want Kati to experience it.  Plus it is a really cool floor to be on.  We are going to be there in April for the night before our Fantasy cruise, but it is not a night that they do the safari on, so we will have to stay there again.  No problem as far as I am concerned!!!


----------



## twokats

rusafee1183 said:


> OK Groupies - now that I will officially be an owner at VWL, how hard is it to book for early Dec at 11 months out?
> 
> That was the main reason we bought, because of the 11 month window, mainly for Christmas trips. How tough is it? Is it 'be online exactly at 8am exactly 11 months before' hard? Or is it 'You'll be mostly fine as long as you book before the 7 month window' hard?
> 
> What about other times of year?
> 
> We had only owned at AKV, and I find it easy to book most times of year. There's almost always availabilty, with the exception of trying to book at busy travel times only a few months out, and it's limited availability pretty much everywhere at that point....



I had no problem booking at the 11 month for this years Dec visit.  I did it on the day, but I did not get up extra early or anything, just did it when I turned my computer on that day which was probably 9 or 10 my time and I am an hour behind Florida.


----------



## twokats

OK, I went to see my surgeon today and he did not make me the happiest of campers.

He said I am healing and that I could now go to partial weight bearing on the right leg, but I am still attached to the walker and that I CANNOT drive yet!!!
You would not believe how busy my month of June is going to be. . . . our county fair starts Friday and being a board member I am supposed to be there every night, plus we have my high school girlfriends weekend the 21-23 and I am supposed to go to my oldest son's graduation the last Saturday of June from a special seminary type college class he has been in and that is a 4 hour drive.
My daughter in law is going to be busy, along with my son who has been my driver for the last month.

Frustrated, I am, but I know I have to be patient.  Just having a little trouble keeping that thought in my head.

The doctor said it would most likely take a full 4 months for this to heal.  He said it is worse than the hip!!!  I won't be totally released until right before we leave for our Panama Canal cruise in September!

Oh, well. . . . moose dust for patience please, I know better than to pray for it!!!


----------



## Kathymford

rusafee1183 said:


> OK Groupies - now that I will officially be an owner at VWL, how hard is it to book for early Dec at 11 months out?
> 
> That was the main reason we bought, because of the 11 month window, mainly for Christmas trips. How tough is it? Is it 'be online exactly at 8am exactly 11 months before' hard? Or is it 'You'll be mostly fine as long as you book before the 7 month window' hard?
> 
> What about other times of year?
> 
> We had only owned at AKV, and I find it easy to book most times of year. There's almost always availabilty, with the exception of trying to book at busy travel times only a few months out, and it's limited availability pretty much everywhere at that point....



I didn't have any trouble booking at 11 months, but I did get online first thing. I was too nervous. Ha! I think it also depends which week in Dec you're trying to book.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Callymum*.....when in Sept are you on the Fantasy ??!!! Me too !!! Sept 14-21 

*Rusafee*--BIG CONGRATS and WELCOME HOME !


----------



## MiaSRN62

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORINNE !!!!​*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday Corrine!  



rusafee1183 said:


> OK Groupies - now that I will officially be an owner at VWL, how hard is it to book for early Dec at 11 months out?
> ...



Congrats on your new home!    You shouldn't have to be online right at 8am for early December.  It varies a bit depending on the room size and there will almost certainly get to be missing days prior to the 7 months mark but you shouldn't have a problem if you plan on booking early.  At least that is what I saw while keeping an eye on it for the past two December bookings.


----------



## bagsmom

twokats said:


> OK, I went to see my surgeon today and he did not make me the happiest of campers.
> 
> He said I am healing and that I could now go to partial weight bearing on the right leg, but I am still attached to the walker and that I CANNOT drive yet!!!
> You would not believe how busy my month of June is going to be. . . . our county fair starts Friday and being a board member I am supposed to be there every night, plus we have my high school girlfriends weekend the 21-23 and I am supposed to go to my oldest son's graduation the last Saturday of June from a special seminary type college class he has been in and that is a 4 hour drive.
> My daughter in law is going to be busy, along with my son who has been my driver for the last month.
> 
> Frustrated, I am, but I know I have to be patient.  Just having a little trouble keeping that thought in my head.
> 
> The doctor said it would most likely take a full 4 months for this to heal.  He said it is worse than the hip!!!  I won't be totally released until right before we leave for our Panama Canal cruise in September!
> 
> Oh, well. . . . moose dust for patience please, I know better than to pray for it!!!



Hang in there, Kathy!  I have a friend who is recovering from back surgery and she is being a terrible patient with no patience!  I know it is so frustrating to really want to get back into the full swing of life -- but having to go sloooooooowwwww.  Take it easy!

You know, the older I get, the more I understand what older people mean when they say "if you have your health, you have everything!"


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
With that walker still in action, I think folks might excuse you, esp. the fair, if you went say MIA  Godspeed on recovery

rusafee
We always try to book VWL on the day of the 11 mos. mark, but thats just us.  Bear in mind, there are only 137 rooms, so its smallest at WDW, therefore, we like the advantage of 11 mos mark(and as stated before)we are going to start taking advantage of it again very soon!!


----------



## rusafee1183

Thanks for all the info on booking, and all the Welcome Home's! We are so thrilled to be able to have pulled this off. If I can say anything about myself, it's that I am determined.  Maybe to a fault. 



twokats said:


> OK, I went to see my surgeon today and he did not make me the happiest of campers.
> 
> He said I am healing and that I could now go to partial weight bearing on the right leg, but I am still attached to the walker and that I CANNOT drive yet!!!
> You would not believe how busy my month of June is going to be. . . . our county fair starts Friday and being a board member I am supposed to be there every night, plus we have my high school girlfriends weekend the 21-23 and I am supposed to go to my oldest son's graduation the last Saturday of June from a special seminary type college class he has been in and that is a 4 hour drive.
> My daughter in law is going to be busy, along with my son who has been my driver for the last month.
> 
> Frustrated, I am, but I know I have to be patient.  Just having a little trouble keeping that thought in my head.
> 
> The doctor said it would most likely take a full 4 months for this to heal.  He said it is worse than the hip!!!  I won't be totally released until right before we leave for our Panama Canal cruise in September!
> 
> Oh, well. . . . moose dust for patience please, I know better than to pray for it!!!



Moose Dust your way Kathy! I am a very stubborn person, so being told I can't do something ... well, it doesn't go over well.  I know how hard it can be - so hang in there! You'll be better before you know it, and it will be cruise time! 




MiaSRN62 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORINNE !!!!​*



Happy birthday Corinne! I hope you had a fabulous day!!! 



bagsmom said:


> Two more sleeps for us.  I can't staaaaaaaaand it!!!!!!!



You'll be in WDW TOMORROW!!!! Ahhhhhh!! So exciting!


----------



## lodge

Those days before WDW are FULL of high anticipation.... LOVE that time (and arrival, of course!)


----------



## Muushka

lodge said:


> Those days before WDW are FULL of high anticipation.... LOVE that time (and arrival, of course!)



Hi Lodge   Forgive me, but are you a brandy new Groupie or have you visited before?
I love that this thread is so active that this can happen!
If you are new, welcome!  If not, Good to see you again!! 



twokats said:


> OK, I went to see my surgeon today and he did not make me the happiest of campers.
> 
> He said I am healing and that I could now go to partial weight bearing on the right leg, but I am still attached to the walker and that I CANNOT drive yet!!!
> You would not believe how busy my month of June is going to be. . . . our county fair starts Friday and being a board member I am supposed to be there every night, plus we have my high school girlfriends weekend the 21-23 and I am supposed to go to my oldest son's graduation the last Saturday of June from a special seminary type college class he has been in and that is a 4 hour drive.
> My daughter in law is going to be busy, along with my son who has been my driver for the last month.
> 
> Frustrated, I am, but I know I have to be patient.  Just having a little trouble keeping that thought in my head.
> 
> The doctor said it would most likely take a full 4 months for this to heal.  He said it is worse than the hip!!!  I won't be totally released until right before we leave for our Panama Canal cruise in September!
> 
> Oh, well. . . . moose dust for patience please, I know better than to pray for it!!!



Oh Kathy, it must be so disappointing.  I am so sorry.  But that is great news that it is healing.  
May the time that you are dependent on others be a time of grace and love for all involved.



horselover said:


> Ha Ha!  I was right yesterday was the day!          Congratulations & Welcome Home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do!  We seem to be following the same DCL pattern.  We sailed on the Dream last year & were on the Wonder in April.  Looking forward to seeing the Fantasy & to try the longer cruise.  The 4 day was too short.  5 days was just about right, but 7 days will be awesome!   You will LOVE Castaway Cay.  Heaven!
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss.  It seems especially hard when it comes at that time of year.  *I lost my sister 3 years ago in Dec. 2 days before our very first VWL Christmas trip.  My boys had so been looking forward to the trip & I hated the thought of canceling.  My mom insisted we go anyway so we did.  It was so stressful.  We flew down on a Thu. but I flew home on Sun for the wake & then flew back to WDW on Monday directly after the funeral to rejoin DH & the boys.  Like angels sent from above as I was getting off the elevator on our 1st or 2nd day there in the VWL lobby were DiznyDi & DiznyDad waiting to embrace me with all their love & support.   They made a very difficult time a little easier.  Groupies truly are the best kind of people!  *          I hope that time & your memories of your Dad will ease your pain.
> 
> Great pictures Eliza!
> 
> JimmyTammy - congratulations on your soon to be BWV points!
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORRINE!!!



*HL, I have never heard that story of your return to WL and our beloved Di and Dad.
For those of you who are new to this board, you have not joined a thread.  You have joined a family.*



Corinne said:


> *Jimmy*~Thanks for the birthday wishes, and congrats on the BWV purchase!!
> 
> *Eliza*~stunning photos!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Julie* and *DisneyFreaks*thanks for the bday wishes!
> 
> So far my *"birthday week"* celebration has been great....I booked a long weekend in September to the AKV!!! My sister has been talking about visiting WDW again, and she loves the AK, so she asked if we could stay there. So we decided to do a quick sisters only weekend.



* Happy Birthday Corrine!!!*

*What an awesome birthday week future trip with your sister!!!
And lunch will be 
*


----------



## rusafee1183

Muushka said:


> *HL, I have never heard that story of your return to WL and our beloved Di and Dad.
> For those of you who are new to this board, you have not joined a thread.  You have joined a family.*



Agreed.  This story is so sweet, it brought a tear to my eye when I was on the trolly coming home from work. So sorry for your loss Julie, that is awful.  I'm glad that you had a support system there for you, even so far away from home.


----------



## Muushka

*Official Groupie business!!!​*

*My previous post has me thinking.  I know that some like to call me Moose Mama.  
Probably because I have been on the Groupie thread since inception. 

But I have a proposal.  
I want to nominate DiznyDi and DiznyDad to be our official Moose Mom and Moose Dad.

For those of us who have have had the opportunity to meet them,  can you blame me??

All those in favor, say aye!*​


----------



## bagsmom

_You'll be in WDW TOMORROW!!!! Ahhhhhh!! So exciting! 
_
[/QUOTE]

And I think we will be soaking wet!!!!!  

Oh well, who cares!  We'll be in Disney world!

We have reservations for the TT dessert party.  That could be interesting!  Eating ooey gooey treats with rain dripping off our ponchos.....

Do they still do fireworks in the rain?


----------



## DisneyFreaks

HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME BAGSMOM!!    I AM SOOOO ENVIOUS. CAN'T WAIT TO READ YOUR TRIP REPORT.  HAVE A SAFE JOURNEY!


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> *Official Groupie business!!!​*
> 
> 
> *My previous post has me thinking. I know that some like to call me Moose Mama. *
> *Probably because I have been on the Groupie thread since inception. *​
> *But I have a proposal. *
> *I want to nominate DiznyDi and DiznyDad to be our official Moose Mom and Moose Dad.*​
> *For those of us who have have had the opportunity to meet them, can you blame me??*​
> 
> *All those in favor, say aye!*​


Though I've never met either, if you think they'd be a good Moose Mom and Dad, then I give you a hearty AYE!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> *Official Groupie business!!!​*
> 
> *My previous post has me thinking.  I know that some like to call me Moose Mama.
> Probably because I have been on the Groupie thread since inception.
> 
> But I have a proposal.
> I want to nominate DiznyDi and DiznyDad to be our official Moose Mom and Moose Dad.
> 
> For those of us who have have had the opportunity to meet them,  can you blame me??
> 
> All those in favor, say aye!*​



A resounding AYE!!! from me.

Barb, we can make something official on your part as well.  Anyone want to chime in?  Moose Angel (like the song Earth Angel) has a ring to it!


----------



## jimmytammy

lodge
 as Muushka says, please forgive me if you have been welcomed before, we have had so many recent groupies to join us(no complaints, we love new groupies)but just in case(and feel honored if so, you will be getting a double dose)...

Welcome to the groupies lodge!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

twokats said:


> OK, I went to see my surgeon today and he did not make me the happiest of campers.
> 
> Frustrated, I am, but I know I have to be patient.  Just having a little trouble keeping that thought in my head.
> 
> The doctor said it would most likely take a full 4 months for this to heal.  He said it is worse than the hip!!!  I won't be totally released until right before we leave for our Panama Canal cruise in September!
> 
> Oh, well. . . . moose dust for patience please, I know better than to pray for it!!!


Oh no *Kathy*....hoping and praying you have a full recovery very soon ! Thankfully you have your son and dil to help you with driving. Congrats to your eldest son on his graduation. Hang in there !!! Sending you a hug !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> lodge
> as Muushka says, please forgive me if you have been welcomed before, we have had so many recent groupies to join us(no complaints, we love new groupies)but just in case(and feel honored if so, you will be getting a double dose)...
> 
> Welcome to the groupies lodge!!!!



I third this !!!!



> *Muushka* says : Official Groupie business!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My previous post has me thinking. I know that some like to call me Moose Mama.
> Probably because I have been on the Groupie thread since inception.
> 
> But I have a proposal.
> I want to nominate DiznyDi and DiznyDad to be our official Moose Mom and Moose Dad.
> 
> For those of us who have have had the opportunity to meet them, can you blame me??
> 
> All those in favor, say aye!


AYE here too....I have met both *Di and Dad* a few times and they are truly lovely people !!! But *Muushka*---I think you must be Co-chair Moose Mama !!!! You started our legacy and you are also a wonderful person who I am very glad I got to meet and hope to again in the future !!! xoxo


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> A resounding AYE!!! from me.
> 
> Barb, we can make something official on your part as well. Anyone want to chime in? Moose Angel (like the song Earth Angel) has a ring to it!


Yeah, Moose Angel!  (Being a huge BTTF fan, I now have "Earth Angel" playing in my mind--thanks *JT *)


----------



## eliza61

twokats said:


> OK, I went to see my surgeon today and he did not make me the happiest of campers.
> 
> He said I am healing and that I could now go to partial weight bearing on the right leg, but I am still attached to the walker and that I CANNOT drive yet!!!
> You would not believe how busy my month of June is going to be. . . . our county fair starts Friday and being a board member I am supposed to be there every night, plus we have my high school girlfriends weekend the 21-23 and I am supposed to go to my oldest son's graduation the last Saturday of June from a special seminary type college class he has been in and that is a 4 hour drive.
> My daughter in law is going to be busy, along with my son who has been my driver for the last month.
> 
> Frustrated, I am, but I know I have to be patient.  Just having a little trouble keeping that thought in my head.
> 
> The doctor said it would most likely take a full 4 months for this to heal.  He said it is worse than the hip!!!  I won't be totally released until right before we leave for our Panama Canal cruise in September!
> 
> Oh, well. . . . moose dust for patience please, I know better than to pray for it!!!




Hang in their Kathy, I can so feel your pain.  My knee took a full year to really heal.    I got so sick of my doctor spouting that 3-4 month thing.  I wanted to scream.  and isn't not driving the worst.



lodge said:


> Those days before WDW are FULL of high anticipation.... LOVE that time (and arrival, of course!)





Muushka said:


> *Official Groupie business!!!​*
> 
> *My previous post has me thinking.  I know that some like to call me Moose Mama.
> Probably because I have been on the Groupie thread since inception.
> 
> But I have a proposal.
> I want to nominate DiznyDi and DiznyDad to be our official Moose Mom and Moose Dad.
> 
> For those of us who have have had the opportunity to meet them,  can you blame me??
> 
> All those in favor, say aye!*​





Oooh, our first official groupie proposal and vote.  A resounding AYE!!! from me.


----------



## Muushka

OK JT and Sly, I'm not too sure about the Moose Angel, but nice try!

We'll wait for the nominated Mom and Dad to make an appearance and make a motion to make it official!
Lots of ayes!!

In the meantime, I am packing!  We leave tomorrow 
(providing the tropical storm that is heading to NC doesn't mess us up)


We will be at Bonnet Creek for 6 nights.  
Then drive over to Port Canaveral for the meet up with the fam on Friday night to board the Fantasy on Saturday!

This is our first time on the new ships.  Very excited.  
Plus we will be with our 3 nieces (9, 9, 11) who are a ton of fun.  
And brother and sister, spouses, Chuck's dad and his wife.


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> Though I've never met either, if you think they'd be a good Moose Mom and Dad, then I give you a hearty AYE!



Same here, but hopefully at some point I will start being able to start meeting some Groupies! 

But, of course - I still say AYE 




Muushka said:


> OK JT and Sly, I'm not too sure about the Moose Angel, but nice try!
> 
> We'll wait for the nominated Mom and Dad to make an appearance and make a motion to make it official!
> Lots of ayes!!
> 
> In the meantime, I am packing!  We leave tomorrow
> (providing the tropical storm that is heading to NC doesn't mess us up)
> 
> 
> We will be at Bonnet Creek for 6 nights.
> Then drive over to Port Canaveral for the meet up with the fam on Friday night to board the Fantasy on Saturday!
> 
> This is our first time on the new ships.  Very excited.
> Plus we will be with our 3 nieces (9, 9, 11) who are a ton of fun.
> And brother and sister, spouses, Chuck's dad and his wife.



Ahhh, so exciting!!!!!!! I am jealous! 

I miss the Fantasy so much, it is AMAZING!  Have a great time!


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> OK JT and Sly, I'm not too sure about the Moose Angel, but nice try!
> 
> We'll wait for the nominated Mom and Dad to make an appearance and make a motion to make it official!
> Lots of ayes!!
> 
> In the meantime, I am packing! We leave tomorrow
> (providing the tropical storm that is heading to NC doesn't mess us up)
> 
> 
> We will be at Bonnet Creek for 6 nights.
> Then drive over to Port Canaveral for the meet up with the fam on Friday night to board the Fantasy on Saturday!
> 
> This is our first time on the new ships. Very excited.
> Plus we will be with our 3 nieces (9, 9, 11) who are a ton of fun.
> And brother and sister, spouses, Chuck's dad and his wife.


*Sly* says Moose Angel is a good moniker.  So does *Sly's* best gal.  Not sure why *Sly* is referring to himself in the third person, however. . .

Haven't been on the Fantasy, but we sailed her sister ship last September (and will again in a month) and loved it.  The family areas tend to get a bit crowded, but we spent most of our time in other parts of the ship or on Castaway Cay.  Don't know if you're planning on doing either Palo or Remy, but we highly recommend both. . .especially Remy.


----------



## bagsmom

Just a quick check in -- probably the last before we leave VEEEEERRRRY early tomorrow.  We want to try to beat the rush hour traffic, since we have to go through Atlanta right off the bat.

I've been cleaning like a madwoman -- everything is looking nice and tidy!  The kitchen looks good and now I don't know what to cook for supper....  I don't want to mess it up.

We have piles of suitcases stacked on the way down to the garage -- storage bins of food and room supplies....   I'm not sure it's all going to fit in the van.  We may have to strap the kids to the roof.  We could put swim goggles on them so bugs don't get in their eyes!  

We are keeping an eye on Andrea.  I think the major stuff will be through by -- Saturday?  Maybe?

Here's a rundown of our plans:
Friday -- arrive at the Contemporary, swim, eat, go to the MK for fireworks and the TT dessert party!  

Saturday -- sleep in if we want and walk over to the MK for a few hours till we can check in at the Lodge.

Sunday -- Epcot with dinner reservations at Rose and Crown -- hopefully we
ll get that coveted outdoor seating for Illuminations!

Monday -- Blizzard Beach till early afternoon --evening, mini-golf or go check out AKL.

Tuesday -- MK day -- back in evening for the EL parade.

Wednesday -- day off.  Play around FW and go to the Hoop Dee Doo!

Thursday -- MK early hours day.  Probably be done by 2:00.  Might try to have lunch at Be Our Guest.  It's our anniversary!!!!!!!   Evening -- chill on the beach -- maybe picnic by the pool for dinner.

Friday -- Hollywood Studios -- dinner at Sci Fi -- stay for Fantasmic if the weather cooperates.

Saturday -- go back home.  Be in a deep depression.  

Thanks to all for all the advice and wonderful wishes!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Bagsmom* - I'm crossing my fingers for you that Andrea blows thru FL really really fast!  



sleepydog25 said:


> *Sly* says Moose Angel is a good moniker.  So does *Sly's* best gal.  Not sure why *Sly* is referring to himself in the third person, however. . .



Shoot - if I could refer to myself as *SLY* I'd talk in the third person too!


----------



## sleepydog25

*bagsmom*:  Have a wonderful trip!  Love your plans, though I'd check out AKL instead of doing mini-golf.  One absolutely must do Expedition Everest at least once while at the World!  

*KAT*:  Blame *JT* and *Muush* for *Sly's* name. . .


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Bagsmom*....I want to go with you--your plans look so fun !!!!
My daughter is in the middle of Andrea now and she's says it's bad ! Hope it blows out of there for you !!!!!!  Have a great trip !!!!!


----------



## Muushka

rusafee1183 said:


> Same here, but hopefully at some point I will start being able to start meeting some Groupies!
> 
> But, of course - I still say AYE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, so exciting!!!!!!! I am jealous!
> 
> I miss the Fantasy so much, it is AMAZING!  Have a great time!



Really, on this thread there are a ton of wonderful people, ones that you can't wait to meet in person.
I'm sure a Groupie meet is in your future!

Thank you for the good cruise wishes 



sleepydog25 said:


> *Sly* says Moose Angel is a good moniker.  So does *Sly's* best gal.  Not sure why *Sly* is referring to himself in the third person, however. . .
> 
> Haven't been on the Fantasy, but we sailed her sister ship last September (and will again in a month) and loved it.  The family areas tend to get a bit crowded, but we spent most of our time in other parts of the ship or on Castaway Cay.  Don't know if you're planning on doing either Palo or Remy, but we highly recommend both. . .especially Remy.



Oh Sly.  That would be a great tag!  Sly, who refers to himself in the 3rd person 

When we were at 90 days out, that night, we called and got Palo brunch and dinner.
We didn't do Remy, couldn't justify the cost.  Frugal?  Cheap?  You be the judge!

Moose Angel.  
Doesn't it kind of sound like I have assumed room temperature??


----------



## eliza61

bagsmom said:


> Just a quick check in -- probably the last before we leave VEEEEERRRRY early tomorrow.  We want to try to beat the rush hour traffic, since we have to go through Atlanta right off the bat.
> 
> I've been cleaning like a madwoman -- everything is looking nice and tidy!  The kitchen looks good and now I don't know what to cook for supper....  I don't want to mess it up.
> 
> We have piles of suitcases stacked on the way down to the garage -- storage bins of food and room supplies....   I'm not sure it's all going to fit in the van.  We may have to strap the kids to the roof.  We could put swim goggles on them so bugs don't get in their eyes!
> 
> We are keeping an eye on Andrea.  I think the major stuff will be through by -- Saturday?  Maybe?
> 
> Here's a rundown of our plans:
> Friday -- arrive at the Contemporary, swim, eat, go to the MK for fireworks and the TT dessert party!
> 
> Saturday -- sleep in if we want and walk over to the MK for a few hours till we can check in at the Lodge.
> 
> Sunday -- Epcot with dinner reservations at Rose and Crown -- hopefully we
> ll get that coveted outdoor seating for Illuminations!
> 
> Monday -- Blizzard Beach till early afternoon --evening, mini-golf or go check out AKL.
> 
> Tuesday -- MK day -- back in evening for the EL parade.
> 
> Wednesday -- day off.  Play around FW and go to the Hoop Dee Doo!
> 
> Thursday -- MK early hours day.  Probably be done by 2:00.  Might try to have lunch at Be Our Guest.  It's our anniversary!!!!!!!   Evening -- chill on the beach -- maybe picnic by the pool for dinner.
> 
> Friday -- Hollywood Studios -- dinner at Sci Fi -- stay for Fantasmic if the weather cooperates.
> 
> Saturday -- go back home.  Be in a deep depression.
> 
> Thanks to all for all the advice and wonderful wishes!



have a great trip.  what is it with us cleaners.  I always clean the house before I leave on vacation.  The old guy could never figure it out.


----------



## bagsmom

eliza61 said:


> have a great trip.  what is it with us cleaners.  I always clean the house before I leave on vacation.  The old guy could never figure it out.



My Mom always said it was in case we didn't make it back  but I like to do it because it is nice to come home to a clean house.  (I wish I could say I am a great housekeeper all the time, but I'd be lying!)

We'll be hitting the road in a few hours!!!!  (More than a few, but it's more fun to think of it that way.)  


I am sort of nervous about the tropical storm.  But the weather report does take it away in a few days.  I think that most of our days there will just be regular summertime Florida rain.

Well, unless I get back on here later tonight, this is bye from me!


----------



## rusafee1183

Well, you probably won't see this until you get back - so I hope you had the most magical amazing trip ever *Bagsmom*! I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the lodge and hear all about it/see pictures!! 

*Eliza* - Another crazy pre-vacation cleaner here too!  I hate coming home to a dirty house. We have a countdown to vacation ritual... the week before I write down every meal we are having for dinner to use up what's in the fridge, but leave the night before we leave open for us to either go out for our 'yay! vacation has begun" dinner or do take out. 

*Muush* - I was too cheap for Remy too, but we did Palo for brunch on the Magic and O-M-G it was amazing. You won't be disappointed. They were food pushers in there, I'll tell you! Everytime I would try to refuse another bite, our server would come from the kitchen with something that they were making to order that we _just had to try_. Can't wait to hear all about your trip too! 

All you guys with your vacations is making me jealous! I have NOTHING planned, and that is so unlike me! I usually have 2 planned at any time.  I don't like not having something to look forward to when my trip comes to an end.  That way you're never sad on your last day!


----------



## twokats

bagsmom said:


> Hang in there, Kathy!  I have a friend who is recovering from back surgery and she is being a terrible patient with no patience!  I know it is so frustrating to really want to get back into the full swing of life -- but having to go sloooooooowwwww.  Take it easy!
> 
> You know, the older I get, the more I understand what older people mean when they say "if you have your health, you have everything!"



My mom always said getting old was not fun, but I really thought I had a few more years to go.  I never felt old until now, and I know old is kinda a state of mind, so I guess once I get rid of this walker, I will revert back ( a girl can dream right!! )



jimmytammy said:


> twokats
> With that walker still in action, I think folks might excuse you, esp. the fair, if you went say MIA  Godspeed on recovery



They have been really great, because we all share set-up and all I had to do was some labels on a machine that I am the only one who knows how to work.  I know they will accept whatever I can reasonably give.



rusafee1183 said:


> Moose Dust your way Kathy! I am a very stubborn person, so being told I can't do something ... well, it doesn't go over well.  I know how hard it can be - so hang in there! You'll be better before you know it, and it will be cruise time!



I was determined to drive no matter what he said, but I am so afraid of a setback and our cruise is in September, so I do not want to jeopardize that.



Muushka said:


> Oh Kathy, it must be so disappointing.  I am so sorry.  But that is great news that it is healing.
> May the time that you are dependent on others be a time of grace and love for all involved.



That has been the hardest is being dependent on others.  I am usually the one that takes care of everyone else, and the longest hospital stay I ever had before was 3 days.  This has been a very humbling experience.



Muushka said:


> *Official Groupie business!!!​*
> 
> *My previous post has me thinking.  I know that some like to call me Moose Mama.
> Probably because I have been on the Groupie thread since inception.
> 
> But I have a proposal.
> I want to nominate DiznyDi and DiznyDad to be our official Moose Mom and Moose Dad.
> 
> For those of us who have have had the opportunity to meet them,  can you blame me??
> 
> All those in favor, say aye!*​



AYE!!!



bagsmom said:


> And I think we will be soaking wet!!!!!
> Oh well, who cares!  We'll be in Disney world!
> We have reservations for the TT dessert party.  That could be interesting!  Eating ooey gooey treats with rain dripping off our ponchos.....
> Do they still do fireworks in the rain?



Back in '09, it was iffy because of rain and we had been waiting quite a while and just about the time it was supposed to start, it was lightly raining and the fireworks were cancelled.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> Oh no *Kathy*....hoping and praying you have a full recovery very soon ! Thankfully you have your son and dil to help you with driving. Congrats to your eldest son on his graduation. Hang in there !!! Sending you a hug !!!!



Thank you so much, I always feel better with Groupies best wishes!!



MiaSRN62 said:


> AYE here too....I have met both *Di and Dad* a few times and they are truly lovely people !!! But *Muushka*---I think you must be Co-chair Moose Mama !!!! You started our legacy and you are also a wonderful person who I am very glad I got to meet and hope to again in the future !!! xoxo



I also give a yes vote to this idea also!!!



eliza61 said:


> Hang in their Kathy, I can so feel your pain.  My knee took a full year to really heal.    I got so sick of my doctor spouting that 3-4 month thing.  I wanted to scream.  and isn't not driving the worst.



I even promised the surgeon that I would not overdo the driving and it would just be a little and all he would say is "I would not recommend it!"  I was so set on at least driving, I know I am stuck with the walker for a while and I accept that, even though it is what makes me feel so OLD!



Muushka said:


> In the meantime, I am packing!  We leave tomorrow
> (providing the tropical storm that is heading to NC doesn't mess us up)
> 
> We will be at Bonnet Creek for 6 nights.
> Then drive over to Port Canaveral for the meet up with the fam on Friday night to board the Fantasy on Saturday!
> 
> This is our first time on the new ships.  Very excited.
> Plus we will be with our 3 nieces (9, 9, 11) who are a ton of fun.
> And brother and sister, spouses, Chuck's dad and his wife.


The Fantasy is the ship DH and I were on last May for our Western anniversary celebration and we loved it.  We will be on it again next April to celebrate DH's birthday and retirement.  Just enjoy the ship, the detective agency game is really fun. . . all three of them!



Muushka said:


> Really, on this thread there are a ton of wonderful people, ones that you can't wait to meet in person.
> I'm sure a Groupie meet is in your future!
> 
> Oh Sly.  That would be a great tag!  Sly, who refers to himself in the 3rd person
> 
> When we were at 90 days out, that night, we called and got Palo brunch and dinner.
> We didn't do Remy, couldn't justify the cost.  Frugal?  Cheap?  You be the judge!
> 
> Moose Angel.
> Doesn't it kind of sound like I have assumed room temperature??



I agree, Groupie meets need to be in everyone's future, whenever they can be arranged.

Sly, who refers to himself in the 3rd person, has kind of a nice ring to it!!

Have done Palo, but like you cannot justify the cost of Remy!!


----------



## DiznyDi

What a chatty group! 
I was on the thread yesterday morning - and that was 3 pages ago!  I just read and got caught up, so let's see how much I remember:

*rusafee* if I didn't congratulate you on your new WL points - I think I did - but just in case, CONGRATULATIONS!  I hope you're able to use them prior to December 2014.  Like the others, I've never had a problem booking with the 11 month window.  It's usually several days into the window that I book, not the first day.  This year I was able to 'adjust' my points at the 7 month window for our December trip.

*Happy Birthday Corrine!*   I love Maria's graphic!  Sending you more of those wonderful balloons! Enjoy your day!

So sorry *Kathy* that your Dr's report wasn't what you were wanting to hear.  Moosedust for that elusive patience - and a prayer or two too! I'll keep my fingers crossed that you're back in tip top shape ready for that trip in September - just don't slip on the deck!

Our sympathies to you *callymum* on the loss of your dad.  We lost my dad 4 years ago to cancer, too.  In the blink of an eye he was gone.  I still miss him every day and keep his photo near my computer in my sewing room; sort of like he's watching over me.  It will get easier as time goes by.

And yes, *Julie* I remember when your sister died and how badly all of us felt.  Such a pull on your heart wanting to do the right thing and not disappoint anyone.  God uses people when you least expect it.  He placed us there, at that time, at that place.  Not just for you, but for us too.  We needed to let you know that you had support and 'family' that would help shoulder your burden. You weren't alone.

I'll 2nd Muush's comment; *lodge* if you're new to the thread, WELCOME, and if not, then nice to have you back! 

*bagsmom* can you believe it - the time is finally here!  You'll be in WDW tomorrow!  Your plans sound wonderful! You've had good advice; don't forget the poncho's and a change of shoes.  I personally always carry a change of socks too.  I hate wet socks.....  Don't forget to take lots of pictures.  We like pictures!

Speaking of pictures, *Eliza* so happy to see your photos of Notre Dame!  Were you able to talk inside the cathedral?  When visiting the big Domes - as they're called in Germany - we were asked not to speak.  We were able to hear the organist practice for Sunday service.  Oh my how that organ echoed through that massive structure. Lifetime memories!

OK. Now to the 'Official' business at hand:  DDad and I are honored and humbled with the request and your responses!  And really don't know quite how to respond to such a grand gesture.  Muush, you've _always_ been the Mama Moose.  I like Maria's suggestion to Co-Mama, but I like Moose Angel too.  So, you decide.

Sly, who refers to himself in the third person  too funny!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> *Official Groupie business!!!​*
> 
> *My previous post has me thinking.  I know that some like to call me Moose Mama.
> Probably because I have been on the Groupie thread since inception.
> 
> But I have a proposal.
> I want to nominate DiznyDi and DiznyDad to be our official Moose Mom and Moose Dad.
> 
> For those of us who have have had the opportunity to meet them,  can you blame me??
> 
> All those in favor, say aye!*​



Aye!  



MiaSRN62 said:


> I third this !!!!
> 
> 
> AYE here too....I have met both *Di and Dad* a few times and they are truly lovely people !!! But *Muushka*---I think you must be Co-chair Moose Mama !!!! You started our legacy and you are also a wonderful person who I am very glad I got to meet and hope to again in the future !!! xoxo



And Aye!  to this too!   

Bon Voyage Muushka & Bagsmom!  Wishing you both magical trips!      

Kathy - hang in there.  Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> What a chatty group!
> I was on the thread yesterday morning - and that was 3 pages ago!  I just read and got caught up, so let's see how much I remember:
> 
> So sorry *Kathy* that your Dr's report wasn't what you were wanting to hear.  Moosedust for that elusive patience - and a prayer or two too! I'll keep my fingers crossed that you're back in tip top shape ready for that trip in September - just don't slip on the deck!
> 
> OK. Now to the 'Official' business at hand:  DDad and I are honored and humbled with the request and your responses!  And really don't know quite how to respond to such a grand gesture.  Muush, you've _always_ been the Mama Moose.  I like Maria's suggestion to Co-Mama, but I like Moose Angel too.  So, you decide.



You are right, it has been a busy group lately.

I don't know why I am not so patient now.  When I was in Rehab, I guess I knew I couldn't do anything else but wait, but the main thing that kept me going was that in the hospital the surgeon had said 4-6 weeks, just did not expect any more to be added to it.

Di, all I can say is that ever since I joined this thread, you two and Barb, along with a select few others have always been here!  So as far as I am concerned go along with the flow.


*horselover*

I am so trying to hang in there.  I am trying oh so hard!!!


----------



## tea pot

Oh Man You just can't miss a day around here 



twokats said:


> OK, I went to see my surgeon today and he did not make me the happiest of campers.
> Oh, well. . . . moose dust for patience please, I know better than to pray for it!!!



Prayers and Pixie Dust coming you way not to mention a Big Hug  




Muushka said:


> *official Groupie business!!!​*But I have a proposal.
> I want to nominate DiznyDi and DiznyDad to be our official Moose Mom and Moose Dad.
> say aye![/SIZE][/COLOR][/B][/CENTER]


 
AYE!! for Di and Day  but what no Mamma Muush 
With such a big group can't we have more than one? 



bagsmom said:


> _You'll be in WDW TOMORROW!!!! Ahhhhhh!! _


_

Can you feel the Magic!!!!  
 I know you'll have the Best Time
can't wait for that TR



MiaSRN62 said:



*Bagsmom*....I want to go with you--your plans look so fun !!!!
My daughter is in the middle of Andrea now and she's says it's bad ! Hope it blows out of there for you !!!!!!  Have a great trip !!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Mine too! (yes the middle DD Single one  for those who are keeping tract)
She lives right on the gulf  but teaches in Tampa 
 She took her overnight bag to work today and 
is staying next to the school tonight.
The last storm that she stayed home for 
turned into a tornado that can right up her tiny street. 
 thank you God she was OK.



DiznyDi said:



			OK. Now to the 'Official' business at hand:  DDad and I are honored and humbled with the request and your responses!  And really don't know quite how to respond to such a grand gesture.  *Muush, you've always been the Mama Moose.  *

Click to expand...


That's what I said _


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Major snipping...
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Now to the 'Official' business at hand:  DDad and I are honored and humbled with the request and your responses!  And really don't know quite how to respond to such a grand gesture.  Muush, you've _always_ been the Mama Moose.  I like Maria's suggestion to Co-Mama, but I like Moose Angel too.  So, you decide.
> 
> Sly, who refers to himself in the third person  too funny!



Ding ding ding, I think we now have an official Moose Mom and Moose Dad!!!!

I love it!  Can't wait to hear from Moose Dad!  Who, coincidentally like Moose Mom, is my age 



twokats said:


> You are right, it has been a busy group lately.
> 
> I don't know why I am not so patient now.  When I was in Rehab, I guess I knew I couldn't do anything else but wait, but the main thing that kept me going was that in the hospital the surgeon had said 4-6 weeks, just did not expect any more to be added to it.
> 
> Di, all I can say is that ever since I joined this thread, you two and Barb, along with a select few others have always been here!  So as far as I am concerned go along with the flow.
> 
> 
> *horselover*
> 
> I am so trying to hang in there.  I am trying oh so hard!!!



I know it is hard to depend on others, but they probably love being able to do for you.  Humbling, I know.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

MiaSRN62 and tea pot......I pray both your daughters make it through that storm safe and sound.   

And twokats  ...Hang in there. Good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> I know it is hard to depend on others, but they probably love being able to do for you.  Humbling, I know.



My Daughter in Law will rearrange quite a bit of her schedule to accommodate me.  She is amazing.  



DisneyFreaks said:


> And twokats  ...Hang in there. Good thoughts coming your way.



Thank you so very much.  My prayer is that it continues to heal as it should.  I sit so much, I feel like I am part of my sofa!!!


----------



## twokats

tea pot said:


> Prayers and Pixie Dust coming you way not to mention a Big Hug



Hugs are great, thanks so much.


----------



## Corinne

twokats said:


> Oh, well. . . . moose dust for patience please, I know better than to pray for it!!!



Moose dust and  *Kathy*

*Julie* I have never heard you speak of the loss of your sister, my deepest condolences. What a sweet greeting from *Dizny Di/Dad*they surely get my vote as Moose Mom & Moose Dad!!

*Maria *and *Joy*hoping your daughters are safe and sound.

Lastly, thank you *Groupies*for all the birthday wishes. As I often say, this is the best bunch of people!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Luv and I moved within a month to our big day three days ago, and today marks the one month point to our subsequent celebratory cruise.  We started our countdown chain back on day 185, and now it's day 28.  Wow.  We are so ready for this trip and, more importantly, the reason for the trip.


----------



## DiznyDi

sleepydog25 said:


> Luv and I moved within a month to our big day three days ago, and today marks the one month point to our subsequent celebratory cruise.  We started our countdown chain back on day 185, and now it's day 28.  Wow.  We are so ready for this trip and, more importantly, the reason for the trip.



I hear wedding bells ringing in the distance.....


----------



## lodge

Muushka said:


> Hi Lodge   Forgive me, but are you a brandy new Groupie or have you visited before?
> I love that this thread is so active that this can happen!
> If you are new, welcome!  If not, Good to see you again!!





jimmytammy said:


> lodge
> as Muushka says, please forgive me if you have been welcomed before, we have had so many recent groupies to join us(no complaints, we love new groupies)but just in case(and feel honored if so, you will be getting a double dose)...
> 
> Welcome to the groupies lodge!!!!





MiaSRN62 said:


> I third this !!!!




I went through ALL my posts! I must've LURKED FOREVER but never posted here!! Unreal!

Thanks for the welcomes! I fly through these threads so fast, I never know where I've been.  I would've thought that habit died in college.


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> I hear wedding bells ringing in the distance.....


Methinks you could be correct.   
*P-s-s-s-s-s-t!  Don't tell *luv* but I'm  about the whole wedding thing.*

*lodge*:  I, too, offer a hearty welcome to you and to all our new inductees.  Compared to many, I'm a still fairly new, yet I've still been around long enough to say this is the friendliest group on the DIS.  Now, please submit your $50 new member fee (you, too, *Callymum*, *DisneyFreaks*, *CaoilinnsMom*, *DreamerWDW*, *Andrew015*, et. al.) payable to *Slydog*, New Member Fee Collection Chair.  PayPal works, as well.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Methinks you could be correct.
> *P-s-s-s-s-s-t!  Don't tell love but I'm  about the whole wedding thing.*


----------



## rusafee1183

Morning guys. I am a little (ok, a LOT) depressed this morning. The Bruins swept the Pens last night  now, I have to watch the Pirates until fall  

But we have a busy weekend to distract me - my mom is turning 50 today and we are having a party for her. I went to culinary school (and am a manager in a bank now... go figure) so my dad has recruited me to make the dinner for tonight. It turned from a 'dinner' for just my immediately family into a full blown 'dinner party' with 30 of us.  

It is probably the most random menu ever, with angus filet with roasted garlic and herb butter with roasted asparagus and TATOR TOT CASSEROLE.  But, that's what she wanted, so that's what she's getting! 

Tomorrow I am going Bridesmaid gown shopping, for my friend Jenn's wedding in April. She's getting married in Bradenton Beach, which is only about 2 hours from WDW.  Looks like that may be our first trip using our VWL points!  

Too bad it's one of the most pricy times to go  but, oh well! I think this may be a good trip to fill the new owner's locker 

Busy busy weekend for us, hope everyone has a good one! 




sleepydog25 said:


> Now, please submit your $50 new member fee (you, too, *Callymum*, *DisneyFreaks*, *CaoilinnsMom*, *DreamerWDW*, *Andrew015*, et. al.) payable to *Slydog*, New Member Fee Collection Chair.  PayPal works, as well.



I think slydog's mascot should be this guy -----> 

He just looks like a shady character


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Luv and I moved within a month to our big day three days ago, and today marks the one month point to our subsequent celebratory cruise.  We started our countdown chain back on day 185, and now it's day 28.  Wow.  We are so ready for this trip and, more importantly, the reason for the trip.







DiznyDi said:


> I hear wedding bells ringing in the distance.....







rusafee1183 said:


> Morning guys. I am a little (ok, a LOT) depressed this morning. The Bruins swept the Pens last night  now, I have to watch the Pirates until fall
> 
> But we have a busy weekend to distract me - my mom is turning 50 today and we are having a party for her. I went to culinary school (and am a manager in a bank now... go figure) so my dad has recruited me to make the dinner for tonight. It turned from a 'dinner' for just my immediately family into a full blown 'dinner party' with 30 of us.



Sorry rusafee.  Ok not really I'm from MA!   

Happy birthday to your mom & good luck with the dinner.  Your menu sounds very tasty.

      Lodge to the groupies!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats - wishing all the patience you need in your continuing recovery!  

rusafee1183 - can you make that dinner for 31?  The menu sounds delish!  Most especially the tater tot hotdish!!  Yum!!  I can't get DH to find the same love for it but then he also is a Bruins fan so I didn't figure he could get an invitation anyway.  

Methinks *SLY* is looking to add to the wedding fund.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

sleepydog25 said:


> Now, please submit your $50 new member fee (you, too, *Callymum*, *DisneyFreaks*, *CaoilinnsMom*, *DreamerWDW*, *Andrew015*, et. al.) payable to *Slydog*, New Member Fee Collection Chair.  PayPal works, as well.



I swear I mailed that check. Must have gotten lost in the mail.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

rusafee1183 said:


> I think slydog's mascot should be this guy ----->
> He just looks like a shady character



I hear ya loud and clear and I'm thinkin' you're onto something.  

Just kidding of course sleepydog25


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning Groupies 
The sun is out and it's a beautiful day here in NE temp around 64



DisneyFreaks said:


> MiaSRN62 and tea pot......I pray both your daughters make it through that storm safe and sound.





Corinne said:


> *Maria *and *Joy*hoping your daughters are safe and sound.



Thanks guys happy to report she is just fine. 
Marie hope your daughter is as well.



lodge said:


> I went through ALL my posts! I must've LURKED FOREVER but never posted here!! Unreal!
> Thanks for the welcomes! I fly through these threads so fast, I never know where I've been.  I would've thought that habit died in college.



Welcome to the Groupies  lodge 
slow down and hang around for a while 



sleepydog25 said:


> *lodge*:  I, too, offer a hearty welcome to you and to all our new inductees.  Compared to many, I'm a still fairly new, yet I've still been around long enough to say this is the friendliest group on the DIS.  Now, please submit your $50 new member fee (you, too, *Callymum*, *DisneyFreaks*, *CaoilinnsMom*, *DreamerWDW*, *Andrew015*, et. al.) payable to *Slydog*, New Member Fee Collection Chair.  PayPal works, as well.



 Mmm   Sly dog does seems to fit 



rusafee1183 said:


> Morning guys. I am a little (ok, a LOT) depressed this morning. The Bruins swept the Pens last night


 
Sorry your depressed,
 This house went a little crazy, can't help it those Boston folks. 
Happy Birthday to your Mom  and have fun Dress Shopping.
My youngest is in the middle of wedding plans 
for next spring  
We're having a lot of fun with this dress stuff 

Take Care Groupies


----------



## Corinne

tea pot said:


> Sorry your depressed,
> This house went a little crazy, can't help it those Boston folks.
> Happy Birthday to your Mom  and have fun Dress Shopping.
> My youngest is in the middle of wedding plans
> for next spring
> We're having a lot of fun with this dress stuff
> 
> Take Care Groupies



Big B's Fans here too! 

*Joy, *how exciting, another Groupie wedding! Our son is getting married in July, *Maria's* daughter in April, when is your daughter's wedding?


----------



## twokats

tea pot said:


> Good Morning Groupies
> The sun is out and it's a beautiful day here in NE temp around 64
> 
> Take Care Groupies



Glad you are having good weather there.  It was blasting hot yesterday and we are having thunderstorms right now.  Wonder how wet I will get going in the church on a walker?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks *Corinne *and *Joy* ! Glad your daughter is fine Joy ! Brittany and her fiance fared well. It made their move across the state of FL a bit challenging. Brittany started her new job for the FL Dept of Environmental Protection on Friday and so far for day 1 she loves it. She's working as a park specialist in Anastasia State Park ---I think I'd like to quit my nursing job and join her here (PROUD MAMA ALERT !) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIZwfVEYTCQ
And yes *Corinne*....the upcoming Groupie weddings are so exciting !!!!!!


Also...found a heart-warming story about a baby moose that was saved from drowning by a Pennsylvanian physician on vacation from in Montana that I wanted to share : http://www.care2.com/greenliving/drowning-baby-moose-saved-by-obstetrician-2.html


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks *Corinne *and *Joy* ! Glad your daughter is fine Joy ! Brittany and her fiance fared well. It made their move across the state of FL a bit challenging. Brittany started her new job for the FL Dept of Environmental Protection on Friday and so far for day 1 she loves it. She's working as a park specialist in Anastasia State Park ---I think I'd like to quit my nursing job and join her here (PROUD MAMA ALERT !) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIZwfVEYTCQ
> And yes *Corinne*....the upcoming Groupie weddings are so exciting !!!!!!



*Maria* thanks for sharing!!! I don't blame you for wanting to join her! I want to go, it looks like a great place to visit (and work!!) Congrats to your daughter!


----------



## DiznyDi

tea pot said:


> Oh Man You just can't miss a day around here  ...
> 
> AYE!! for Di and Day  but what no Mamma Muush
> With such a big group can't we have more than one? ....





Muushka said:


> Ding ding ding, I think we now have an official Moose Mom and Moose Dad!!!!
> 
> I love it!  Can't wait to hear from Moose Dad!  Who, coincidentally like Moose Mom, is my age.....



*I know our Muush and Mr. Muush are sailing  and I hope they're having a grand time...but I really think we need to have co-Mom and Dad Mooses 
I will gladly accept with delight co-Moose Mom along with Muush.  And nominate JT to co-Dad along with DDad.  What say ye?*


----------



## Dizny Dad

Ok, Ok; I have indeed witnessed all of the hub-bub about changing things around a bit.  Muush  no longer the Mama Moose?!?  What: we are the same age?!?  Ah, why I love her so!  Yup same age, same love (of the Lodge, of course  no worries Mr. Muush!), same determination to have fun in the World at the Lodge.

As to the hub-bub of making DiznyDi & I Moose Mom & Moose Dad  I think we need to make it a committee featuring Muushka and DiznyDi as co-Moose mommas, and Jimmy and I as co-Moose dads; DiznyDi and I will certainly fall in and pick up the rum-pum-pum as needed.

Let me also add that I have been absent from the DIS lately, but not from lack of interest  duty calls; I am working diligently on the south wall of our empire (work stuff  what else).  I indeed have been lurking about; occasionally adding to the discussion, but not as I would like.  Soon I will be back to the 9 to 5 so to speak (really 6 to 5, but who is noticing) and back to my daily involvement in the lives of those that give me pause to refresh, relax, and discuss the splendors and cool updates of our Lodge.

So lets all stand and give the ever loving Lodge Moose high sign (thumbs to side of head, fingers extended wiggling in the air), along with reciting the Lodge pledge: One for all, all for the Lodge!

Now line up and rub Humphreys nose!


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Ok, Ok; I have indeed witnessed all of the hub-bub about changing things around a bit. Muush  no longer the Mama Moose?!? What: we are the same age?!? Ah, why I love her so! Yup same age, same love (of the Lodge, of course  no worries Mr. Muush!), same determination to have fun in the World at the Lodge.
> 
> As to the hub-bub of making DiznyDi & I Moose Mom & Moose Dad  I think we need to make it a committee featuring Muushka and DiznyDi as co-Moose mommas, and Jimmy and I as co-Moose dads; DiznyDi and I will certainly fall in and pick up the rum-pum-pum as needed.
> 
> Let me also add that I have been absent from the DIS lately, but not from lack of interest  duty calls; I am working diligently on the south wall of our empire (work stuff  what else). I indeed have been lurking about; occasionally adding to the discussion, but not as I would like. Soon I will be back to the 9 to 5 so to speak (really 6 to 5, but who is noticing) and back to my daily involvement in the lives of those that give me pause to refresh, relax, and discuss the splendors and cool updates of our Lodge.
> 
> So lets all stand and give the ever loving Lodge Moose high sign (thumbs to side of head, fingers extended wiggling in the air), along with reciting the Lodge pledge: One for all, all for the Lodge!
> 
> Now line up and rub Humphreys nose!


"One for all, all for the Lodge!" Harrumph, harrumph!! Ahh, I feel better now. 

Gorgeous day yesterday, so *luv* and I headed an hour north to visit with an old, er, longtime friend who was passing through. We picked up a couple of items for the house, grabbed Starbucks, and then came home to sit on the deck and watch the golfers. 

In other news, *Sly* has some matters to attend. . .



			
				rusafee1183 said:
			
		

> I think slydog's mascot should be this guy ----->
> 
> He just looks like a shady character


After much deliberation, *Slydog* agrees! Perfecto! 




			
				KAT4DISNEY said:
			
		

> Methinks *SLY* is looking to add to the wedding fund.


*Sly* is merely looking to alternative means by which to further the investment potential of all incoming newbies in order to facilitate the Groupies support of individual member initiatives. 




			
				DisneyFreaks said:
			
		

> I swear I mailed that check. Must have gotten lost in the mail.


 Hmmm. Whereas the postal service is occasionally slow in delivering to this mountain area, rare has been the time anything has been lost. *Sly* believes you should send another check just in case. 




			
				teapot said:
			
		

> Mmm *Sly dog* does seems to fit


*Slydog* will strive to fulfill his newly adopted moniker with verve! 


Have a great week everyone!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> *I know our Muush and Mr. Muush are sailing  and I hope they're having a grand time...but I really think we need to have co-Mom and Dad Mooses
> I will gladly accept with delight co-Moose Mom along with Muush.  And nominate JT to co-Dad along with DDad.  What say ye?*



I'll second that nomination!  Aye!  



Dizny Dad said:


> So lets all stand and give the ever loving Lodge Moose high sign (thumbs to side of head, fingers extended wiggling in the air), along with reciting the Lodge pledge: One for all, all for the Lodge!
> 
> Now line up and rub Humphreys nose!



Sir yes sir!     The pledge has been spoken!   



sleepydog25 said:


> *Sly* is merely looking to alternative means by which to further the investment potential of all incoming newbies in order to facilitate the Groupies support of individual member initiatives.



Spoken like a true politician!


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks *Corinne *and *Joy* ! Glad your daughter is fine Joy ! Brittany and her fiance fared well. It made their move across the state of FL a bit challenging. Brittany started her new job for the FL Dept of Environmental Protection on Friday and so far for day 1 she loves it. She's working as a park specialist in Anastasia State Park ---I think I'd like to quit my nursing job and join her here (PROUD MAMA ALERT !) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIZwfVEYTCQ
> And yes *Corinne*....the upcoming Groupie weddings are so exciting !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Also...found a heart-warming story about a baby moose that was saved from drowning by a Pennsylvanian physician on vacation from in Montana that I wanted to share : http://www.care2.com/greenliving/drowning-baby-moose-saved-by-obstetrician-2.html



Oh Maria, what a great story about the baby moose!  Awwwwwwww.

And congratulations to your daughter!



DiznyDi said:


> *I know our Muush and Mr. Muush are sailing  and I hope they're having a grand time...but I really think we need to have co-Mom and Dad Mooses
> I will gladly accept with delight co-Moose Mom along with Muush.  And nominate JT to co-Dad along with DDad.  What say ye?*



You guys are too much.  I think JT will make a most awesome co-Dad moose.



Dizny Dad said:


> Ok, Ok; I have indeed witnessed all of the hub-bub about changing things around a bit.  Muush  no longer the Mama Moose?!?  What: we are the same age?!?  Ah, why I love her so!  Yup same age, same love (of the Lodge, of course  no worries Mr. Muush!), same determination to have fun in the World at the Lodge.
> 
> As to the hub-bub of making DiznyDi & I Moose Mom & Moose Dad  I think we need to make it a committee featuring Muushka and DiznyDi as co-Moose mommas, and Jimmy and I as co-Moose dads; DiznyDi and I will certainly fall in and pick up the rum-pum-pum as needed.
> 
> Let me also add that I have been absent from the DIS lately, but not from lack of interest  duty calls; I am working diligently on the south wall of our empire (work stuff  what else).  I indeed have been lurking about; occasionally adding to the discussion, but not as I would like.  Soon I will be back to the 9 to 5 so to speak (really 6 to 5, but who is noticing) and back to my daily involvement in the lives of those that give me pause to refresh, relax, and discuss the splendors and cool updates of our Lodge.
> 
> So lets all stand and give the ever loving Lodge Moose high sign (thumbs to side of head, fingers extended wiggling in the air), along with reciting the Lodge pledge: One for all, all for the Lodge!
> 
> Now line up and rub Humphreys nose!



Citing One for all, all for the Lodge! fingers extended, wiggling, thumbs firmly pressed to the side of my head, walking over towards Humphrey tonight when we go to WL for a light dinner and off to MK for some fun!

We are at Disney now, heading on the Fantasy on Saturday.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> *Sly* is merely looking to alternative means by which to further the investment potential of all incoming newbies in order to facilitate the Groupies support of individual member initiatives.


----------



## kkmousealow

Hi all! I am a new DVC member and just returned from my first stay at the Wilderness Lodge Villas - it surpassed my expectations!!! I totally understand why you all love the lodge A LOT!
Heading back in January - let the countdown begin!


----------



## twokats

kkmousealow said:


> Hi all! I am a new DVC member and just returned from my first stay at the Wilderness Lodge Villas - it surpassed my expectations!!! I totally understand why you all love the lodge A LOT!
> Heading back in January - let the countdown begin!



Another newbie.  grab a chair and talk awhile with us!!


----------



## sleepydog25

kkmousealow said:


> Hi all! I am a new DVC member and just returned from my first stay at the Wilderness Lodge Villas - it surpassed my expectations!!! I totally understand why you all love the lodge A LOT!
> Heading back in January - let the countdown begin!


Welcome Home!  Yep, you learned a lesson all of us here have--that the Lodge and its Villas are a special place.  Glad you found us.  Don't be afraid to jump into the conversation.  Also, we love pics!


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> *I know our Muush and Mr. Muush are sailing  and I hope they're having a grand time...but I really think we need to have co-Mom and Dad Mooses
> I will gladly accept with delight co-Moose Mom along with Muush.  And nominate JT to co-Dad along with DDad.  What say ye?*



Aye from me too!!!



Dizny Dad said:


> So lets all stand and give the ever loving Lodge Moose high sign (thumbs to side of head, fingers extended wiggling in the air), along with reciting the Lodge pledge: One for all, all for the Lodge!
> 
> Now line up and rub Humphreys nose!



Done and almost done



sleepydog25 said:


> *Sly* is merely looking to alternative means by which to further the investment potential of all incoming newbies in order to facilitate the Groupies support of individual member initiatives.



Me thinks Sly knows an awful lot of big words that he is able to put together (pretty much like a politician!!)



Muushka said:


> Citing One for all, all for the Lodge! fingers extended, wiggling, thumbs firmly pressed to the side of my head, walking over towards Humphrey tonight when we go to WL for a light dinner and off to MK for some fun!
> 
> We are at Disney now, heading on the Fantasy on Saturday.



Sounds like you are having a really good time!  Keep it up and enjoy the Fantasy!  I will be back on her in April of '14!!




Well, it has been in the upper 90's today and will probably just keep going higher!  What can I say. . . . . I live in Texas!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

kkmousealow said:


> Hi all! I am a new DVC member and just returned from my first stay at the Wilderness Lodge Villas - it surpassed my expectations!!! I totally understand why you all love the lodge A LOT!
> Heading back in January - let the countdown begin!



Well, look at this - a new Groupie!  Welcome! If you look at page 1 of the thread, *jimmytammy* keeps track of all vacation dates, so send him a PM if you'd like to have your dates listed. *twokats* will list your birthday and anniversary dates if you'd like.  And by all means grab a moosie to add to your siggie.  I believe instructions for that are on page 1 also.
I hope your January trip is early enough in the month that you'll be able to experience the Lodge decked out in all her holiday finery.
Again, welcome, so glad to have you here.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies kkmousealow!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Things are churning here while I have my back turned

Glad Dad and Di accepted their nominations, and I am sure that Muushka will do a great job in continuation as Co-Moose Mom, but this JT guy you folks speak of, where did he come from and what credentials does he carry to merit the position(starting to sound politic-y like Slydog, just funning with you Patrick)of Co-Moose Dad.  

You folks are too much


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Kat4Disney!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Things are churning here while I have my back turned
> 
> Glad Dad and Di accepted their nominations, and I am sure that Muushka will do a great job in continuation as Co-Moose Mom, but this JT guy you folks speak of, where did he come from and what credentials does he carry to merit the position(*starting to sound politic-y like Slydog, just funning with you Patrick*)of Co-Moose Dad.
> 
> You folks are too much


No need for apologies--such comments always make me laugh as I know they're intended in good humor.  Even if they weren't, I'd still laugh.  

Is *JT* beginning to third-person speak a la *Slydog*?    And, based on what I know, I say Co-Moose Dad fits *JT* well.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Jimmy -* look behind you - moose hoof prints!  Those are enough credentials for anybody!

*Muush * I loved the confirmation  Lodge Moose High Sign, hand on Humphreys nose, smile on face.  It is hard not to smile when you stand in that place.  Thanks!!  (Now DiznyDi would tell you the next move would have been to turn to your right, enter the Mercantile, and peruse the cool Lodge stuff once again.)


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Things are churning here while I have my back turned
> 
> Glad Dad and Di accepted their nominations, and I am sure that Muushka will do a great job in continuation as Co-Moose Mom, but this JT guy you folks speak of, where did he come from and what credentials does he carry to merit the position(starting to sound politic-y like Slydog, just funning with you Patrick)of Co-Moose Dad.
> 
> You folks are too much



Oh no!  Like Sly said, another Groupie speaking in the third person!
Muushka thinks that is just plain hinkey (strange!).



Dizny Dad said:


> *Jimmy -* look behind you - moose hoof prints!  Those are enough credentials for anybody!
> 
> *Muush –* I loved the confirmation – Lodge Moose High Sign, hand on Humphrey’s nose, smile on face.  It is hard not to smile when you stand in that place.  Thanks!!  (Now DiznyDi would tell you the next move would have been to turn to your right, enter the Mercantile, and peruse the cool Lodge stuff once again.)



We had gone into the Mercantile!  How could we not?????

MK was very crowded last night.  Muushka is not a fan of crowds.
Watched MSEP from a distance and Wishes from the boat back to the Lodge.
Muush was very tired.  So was Mr Muush.

Now, onto important Groupie business

*Happy Birthday Kat4Disney!!!!*

*Where shall we have lunch.  Whispering Canyon?  AP?  I'll be there with you!
Have a wonderful birthday.
*

*And......A new Groupie!

Welcome to the groupies kkmousealow!!  
Good to see you here!
*


----------



## kkmousealow

Thanks for the warm welcome! I am sooooo happy to be a groupie!

Has anyone else ever commented on the lifeguards at the WL pool? My kids thought they were the coolest people under the sun (or rain, in our case). Clearly these cast members took their jobs seriously, but allowed a certain amount of "horseplay" - maybe because it wasn't super packed. Case in point - when my kids weren't expecting their Dad to swim (since we were enjoying some choice mai tai's), he snuck up  and "cannon-balled" them. We sort of expected a reprimand, but instead the lifeguard looked at my older son and said - "you know you've gotta get him back!!!" FUN


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Kat4Disney!!!!





Muushka said:


> *Happy Birthday Kat4Disney!!!!*
> 
> *Where shall we have lunch.  Whispering Canyon?  AP?  I'll be there with you!
> Have a wonderful birthday.
> *



Thanks Jimmy and Muushka!

Kat4 says we ought to eat at Roaring Fork!  Kat4 really likes those great sandwiches or salads for lunch.   With cupcakes or yummy magic bars for dessert!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday Kat 4 Disney*

Everybody ready to order?






Corinne said:


> Big B's Fans here too!
> 
> *Joy, *how exciting, another Groupie wedding! Our son is getting married in July, *Maria's* daughter in April, when is your daughter's wedding?



Our Youngest is getting married next May 
Mother's day weekend At Tufts U Chapel where we were married 
Our oldest hasn't made plans yet it will be some time after her sister's




MiaSRN62 said:


> (PROUD MAMA ALERT !) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIZwfVEYTCQ
> And yes *Corinne*....the upcoming Groupie weddings are so exciting !!!!!!
> http://www.care2.com/greenliving/drowning-baby-moose-saved-by-obstetrician-2.html



Great links Marie thanks a bunch



Dizny Dad said:


> *So lets all stand and give the ever loving Lodge Moose high sign (thumbs to side of head, fingers extended wiggling in the air), along with reciting the Lodge pledge: One for all, all for the Lodge!*Now line up and rub Humphreys nose![/SIZE]



Now won't that make one good looking group picture at the next 
groupie meet! 



Muushka said:


> Oh no!  Like Sly said, another Groupie speaking in the third person!
> Muushka thinks that is just plain hinkey (strange!).
> 
> MK was very crowded last night.  Muushka is not a fan of crowds.
> Watched MSEP from a distance and Wishes from the boat back to the Lodge.
> Muush was very tired.  So was Mr Muush.



OH Man George,oops I mean Joy is getting upset!  

Have a Wonderful Magical time in our Happy Place Mama Muush 



kkmousealow said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I am sooooo happy to be a groupie!



*A Big Welcome Home New Groupie  *
You're going to love it here


----------



## DisneyFreaks

HAVE A SUPER SPECIAL DAY KAT4DISNEY!!!!


AND WELCOME TO THE GROUP KKMOUSEALOW!!


----------



## Corinne

tea pot said:


> Our Youngest is getting married next May
> Mother's day weekend At Tufts U Chapel where we were married
> Our oldest hasn't made plans yet it will be some time after her sister



How wonderful!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday KatDisney*


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Kat4

Hope it was awesome.


I think third person talking is catching on around here!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> Happy Birthday, Kat4
> 
> Hope it was awesome.
> 
> 
> I think third person talking is catching on around here!!!


*Sly* thinks so, and he wishes *KAT4* a wonderful birthday, as well.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Kathy! I hope you've enjoyed your day in a most amazing way!*


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!!!





We'll all be over for cake later!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday Kathy!  Some of the best people I know were born today 

My son shares this day with you - just had his "sweet 16". He wanted a driver's permit.  Keep wishing kiddo - My nerves are still recovering from teaching his big sister to drive last fall.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tea pot said:


> *Happy Birthday Kat 4 Disney*
> 
> Everybody ready to order?





DisneyFreaks said:


> HAVE A SUPER SPECIAL DAY KAT4DISNEY!!!!





Corinne said:


> *Happy Birthday KatDisney*





twokats said:


> Happy Birthday, Kat4
> 
> Hope it was awesome.
> 
> 
> I think third person talking is catching on around here!!!





sleepydog25 said:


> *Sly* thinks so, and he wishes *KAT4* a wonderful birthday, as well.





DiznyDi said:


> *Happy Birthday Kathy! I hope you've enjoyed your day in a most amazing way!*





horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll all be over for cake later!





twinklebug said:


> Happy Birthday Kathy!  Some of the best people I know were born today
> 
> My son shares this day with you - just had his "sweet 16". He wanted a driver's permit.  Keep wishing kiddo - My nerves are still recovering from teaching his big sister to drive last fall.



Thanks to all for the great birthday wishes!!!

Love those pictures horselover!!!  They and all the wishes for a great day put a smile on my face.  

And I feel privileged to share a BD with your son twinklebug!!  Good luck with the driving.  I always thought my Mom was a crazy lady for daring to put me behind the wheel and stay in the car with me!  

Kat4 had a great day!


----------



## jimmytammy

kkmousealow said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I am sooooo happy to be a groupie!
> 
> Has anyone else ever commented on the lifeguards at the WL pool? My kids thought they were the coolest people under the sun (or rain, in our case). Clearly these cast members took their jobs seriously, but allowed a certain amount of "horseplay" - maybe because it wasn't super packed. Case in point - when my kids weren't expecting their Dad to swim (since we were enjoying some choice mai tai's), he snuck up  and "cannon-balled" them. We sort of expected a reprimand, but instead the lifeguard looked at my older son and said - "you know you've gotta get him back!!!" FUN



Never paid a lot of attn. to the lifeguards as we dont swim much, but its good to know they are Disneyfied!!


----------



## jimmytammy

3rd Person...oh nooooooo, Sly is rubbing off on me!!  I bet when he shook my hand at that meet, he rubbed some kind of Slydog mojo on me

124 days til our next WDW trip.  Still waitlisted for BWV 1 bed standard in Oct, not expecting it to come through, but fingers crossed.  F&W fest does crazy things to you, like forcing you to buy pts at a resort nearby


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> 3rd Person...oh nooooooo, Sly is rubbing off on me!!  I bet when he shook my hand at that meet, he rubbed some kind of Slydog mojo on me
> 
> 124 days til our next WDW trip.  Still waitlisted for BWV 1 bed standard in Oct, not expecting it to come through, but fingers crossed.  F&W fest does crazy things to you, like forcing you to buy pts at a resort nearby



Looks like we're going to have some overlapping dates with you & DiznyDi & Dad in Oct.  Meet!


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> Looks like we're going to have some overlapping dates with you & DiznyDi & Dad in Oct.  Meet!



Well, let's plan a meet!  We'll be at SSR this trip - haven't been for a while and since we'll be at the Lodge in December, this was just fine.  DDad and I will enjoy early morning walks and will probably take the boats to Port Orleans - French Quarter for some beignets.  Speaking of beignets - the Disney food blog said a similar food was coming to the Territory Lounge.  Anyone been there to try them yet?

We're expecting some really severe weather this evening and into tomorrow.  Any of our Groupies in this storms path, be safe!


----------



## rusafee1183

DiznyDi said:


> We're expecting some really severe weather this evening and into tomorrow.  Any of our Groupies in this storms path, be safe!



Be safe, we are in the "yellow" zone here too, so I am expecting some damage. Hoping that they are blowing it out of proportion a bit. 

Everyone be careful


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> *3rd Person...oh nooooooo, Sly is rubbing off on me!! I bet when he shook my hand at that meet, he rubbed some kind of Slydog mojo on me*
> 
> 124 days til our next WDW trip. Still waitlisted for BWV 1 bed standard in Oct, not expecting it to come through, but fingers crossed. F&W fest does crazy things to you, like forcing you to buy pts at a resort nearby


Bwa-a-a-ha-ha-ha-a-a-a!  I do have that effect. . .just ask *luv*.  

We certainly hope no one is in harm's way for the strong storms passing through tonight.  We should dodge the most severe line, only incurring some of the extant, spot storms that might trickle a bit south.  We'll keep you in our thoughts.

Finally, may I introduce to you, the newest VWL owner: * luvvwl*!!!  Our existing contract was solely under my name, but we just found out today that we finally got the 50-point VWL add-on we'd been waitlisted for since 1 March.  Technically, it's a new contract since it will be under both our names, but we wanted the same UY as the current contract, so we'll be able to merge them down the road.  Now,* luv *will have her name on the deed and her own owner's card.  It's been a dream of hers for a long time.  

*horselover*:  Did you hear anything?  *Luv's* first thought after jumping for joy was you.  If nothing else, be encouraged that there is movement.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepy
Tell Luv congrats from us and Welcome Home!!  That is great news!!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> Bwa-a-a-ha-ha-ha-a-a-a!  I do have that effect. . .just ask *luv*.
> 
> We certainly hope no one is in harm's way for the strong storms passing through tonight.  We should dodge the most severe line, only incurring some of the extant, spot storms that might trickle a bit south.  We'll keep you in our thoughts.
> 
> Finally, may I introduce to you, the newest VWL owner: * luvvwl*!!!  Our existing contract was solely under my name, but we just found out today that we finally got the 50-point VWL add-on we'd been waitlisted for since 1 March.  Technically, it's a new contract since it will be under both our names, but we wanted the same UY as the current contract, so we'll be able to merge them down the road.  Now,* luv *will have her name on the deed and her own owner's card.  It's been a dream of hers for a long time.
> 
> *horselover*:  Did you hear anything?  *Luv's* first thought after jumping for joy was you.  If nothing else, be encouraged that there is movement.



Congrats luvvwl & slydog too.  That's so nice luv thought of me.     .            Wish I had some good news to share too.  Nothing yet.


----------



## rfassett

Well, hello groupies. Long time no see! I apologize for being MIA but will explain the reasons behind that later. Well, welcome to all the newbies since I last stomped these grounds.  And happy birthday, anniversary and holiday to all those I missed.  I truly have missed just sitting in the rocker and chatting with you all. I have gone back and read some of what I missed. You all certainly are chatty. I was stunned to see the page count. I see where some are under the weather and others have other concerns. I have offered up a prayer of blessing for all of you and offered up an additional prayer of thanksgiving for each of you and yours. Trust all those visiting the lodge are having a grand time.  I have enjoyed the pictures that have been posted also.

As to the weather, rfassett and family, being half way between Pittsburgh and Cleveland, are in the red zone of this storm.  Here is a funny story that could be developing. Had a new roof and gutters put on the house three weeks ago. Two weeks ago, a big tree in the front yard fell barely missing the house. It damaged the stair rail and the new gutters on the porch. We just got those replaced today - maybe a day too soon?

Anyway, it's great to be back!

Talk soon!


----------



## LeslieLou

I too have been gone for awhile, but wanted to stop in and say hi to my fellow lodge lovers

we just had our first stay at the lodge since 2000! We stayed on the 7th floor for 2 nights and it was such a wonderful overall experience, I'm not sure I want to stay anywhere else! We loved all of the CMs, agree with the previous comment of great lifeguards, and just really felt at home.

We are hoping the worst of the weather misses here tonight, west of Columbus. I hope everyone is safe from danger and damage!


----------



## twokats

rfassett said:


> Well, hello groupies. Long time no see! I apologize for being MIA but will explain the reasons behind that later. Well, welcome to all the newbies since I last stomped these grounds.  And happy birthday, anniversary and holiday to all those I missed.  I truly have missed just sitting in the rocker and chatting with you all. I have gone back and read some of what I missed. You all certainly are chatty. I was stunned to see the page count. I see where some are under the weather and others have other concerns. I have offered up a prayer of blessing for all of you and offered up an additional prayer of thanksgiving for each of you and yours. Trust all those visiting the lodge are having a grand time.  I have enjoyed the pictures that have been posted also.
> 
> As to the weather, rfassett and family, being half way between Pittsburgh and Cleveland, are in the red zone of this storm.  Here is a funny story that could be developing. Had a new roof and gutters put on the house three weeks ago. Two weeks ago, a big tree in the front yard fell barely missing the house. It damaged the stair rail and the new gutters on the porch. We just got those replaced today - maybe a day too soon?
> 
> Anyway, it's great to be back!
> 
> Talk soon!





LeslieLou said:


> I too have been gone for awhile, but wanted to stop in and say hi to my fellow lodge lovers
> 
> we just had our first stay at the lodge since 2000! We stayed on the 7th floor for 2 nights and it was such a wonderful overall experience, I'm not sure I want to stay anywhere else! We loved all of the CMs, agree with the previous comment of great lifeguards, and just really felt at home.
> 
> We are hoping the worst of the weather misses here tonight, west of Columbus. I hope everyone is safe from danger and damage!



Glad y'all are back.


----------



## eliza61

Raiders of the lost Ark was released 32 years ago, yesterday.  Wow I can't believe it's that old.  One of my favorites.
















The show at Disney has been playing since 1989!!!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

DiznyDi said:


> We're expecting some really severe weather this evening and into tomorrow.  Any of our Groupies in this storms path, be safe!



Here in NW Ohio we had a terrible evening. Tornado warnings up for most of the night. It really got scarey. I so need our vacation to get here. LoL  Hope everyone else close to these storms made it through alright.


----------



## kkmousealow

DisneyFreaks said:


> Here in NW Ohio we had a terrible evening. Tornado warnings up for most of the night. It really got scarey. I so need our vacation to get here. LoL  Hope everyone else close to these storms made it through alright.



It was stormy with really heavy rain and wind in NE OH as well. Hoping for a calmer day. And this after we encountered a bit of tropical storm Andrea last week on vacation! Happy to be safe (knocking on wood) and hope the same for all of the groupies.


----------



## twinmom108

I'm sorry I haven't kept up with this thread in well over a month - maybe two   I know I have an awful lot of catching up to do!

Urgent request: Our city, Colorado Springs, could use your prayers. We have a fire in our Black Forest that's been going for 2 days now. We live close to the Black Forest and are just a couple miles from the southern part of the evacuation area. We are fine right now because the fire is currently moving in the opposite direction.  Our city is still recovering from the Waldo Canyon Fire from late June last year.  I've lived here for 23 years & these are the 1st fires we've ever experienced here.  Many families from our church have lost homes in the last two days. 

 Below are posts I made on Facebook


Heartbreaking :-(
FOX21 News
BREAKING NEWS: [9:11a] 360 homes have been completely destroyed #BlackForestFire
Like · · Share · Promote · 25 minutes ago ·

This in a rural area where many homes sit on many acres. Please continue to pray as the fire is still at zero containment.

Good News! FOX21 News
LATEST [9:30a] No reported injuries or fatalities #BlackForestFire

Currently 1205 homes appear to be unaffected.


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> Looks like we're going to have some overlapping dates with you & DiznyDi & Dad in Oct.  Meet!



Looks like in December, Too!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> The show at Disney has been playing since 1989!!!



A favorite of mine too Eliza!  And I just learned something new - or kind of cleared up something.  I always thought that the Indiana Stunt show moved into that theatre when they closed the Hunchback of Notre Dame show - mostly because I couldn't think of another place it could have been - but I knew I had seen Hunchback around 2000 or so.  I just got back from my internet tour down memory lane and learned that was in the backlot theatre which is now the premiere theatre which was the place we tried to see one of the Star Wars presentations this year (which was cancelled because of technical difficulties with the video).  As we were waiting in this huge theatre I couldn't figure out what it had been built for since it wasn't being used for anything except special events.  Duh!  If I really thought back I'd have remembered I saw Indy at the same time.  But it all makes much more sense!  

Does anybody else remember the Hunchback of Notre Dame show?  I loved it and was as bummed over it being cancelled as the Tarzan Rocks show at AK.    


*Twinmom* - prayers to you all in CO.  We're all fearing a big fire season here too but thankfully some areas received rain a few days ago and no fires from all the lightning.  I so wish the rain had headed your way but the winds with it were also tremendous and not something you needed.  Stay safe!


----------



## sleepydog25

kkmousealow said:


> It was stormy with really heavy rain and wind in NE OH as well. Hoping for a calmer day. And this after we encountered a bit of tropical storm Andrea last week on vacation! Happy to be safe (knocking on wood) and hope the same for all of the groupies.


We are just now in line for those storms.  They're less than 15 minutes from hitting here--it's nearly dark out.  Once the line passes, we should be good.  Also, my thoughts to those in fire prone areas, especially C. Springs.  I lived there for three years and still have a very good friend who lives there, though she also lives on the "good" side of the fire as it moves east.  Been a tough, rugged, weird spring.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

twinmom108 said:


> Urgent request: Our city, Colorado Springs, could use your prayers. We have a fire in our Black Forest that's been going for 2 days now. We live close to the Black Forest and are just a couple miles from the southern part of the evacuation area. We are fine right now because the fire is currently moving in the opposite direction.  Our city is still recovering from the Waldo Canyon Fire from late June last year.  I've lived here for 23 years & these are the 1st fires we've ever experienced here.  Many families from our church have lost homes in the last two days.



Prayers to you twinmom108 and the city of Colorado Springs. My late cousin and his family lived there for many years. I know what a lovely area it is. God Bless you all.

And Patrick I hope you didn't get hit too hard with the storms. You are so right about it being a weird spring.


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyFreaks said:


> Prayers to you twinmom108 and the city of Colorado Springs. My late cousin and his family lived there for many years. I know what a lovely area it is. God Bless you all.
> 
> And Patrick I hope you didn't get hit too hard with the storms. You are so right about it being a weird spring.


Thanks for your kind wishes, and it appears we've dodged a bullet, so to speak.  I ran four miles, painted some signs for the subdivision, and then noticed the system was creeping close.  We went from around 85F about 1 p.m. to the current 70F at 4:15 p.m.--a drastic drop and lots of wind and clouds, but no rain and all the lightning stayed a few miles in the distance.  We're still under a t-storm watch for another three hours, but the most serious weather appears to be over (watch it violently storm soon!).


----------



## tea pot

Congrats  *Sleepy and Luv * Yeah more points 

Hey *rfassett and LeslieLou*
good to hear from you... 
Why don't you just set a spell 

*Jimmy* sending you a pm with our next vac dates

Stay Safe Groupies


----------



## sleepydog25

tea pot said:


> Congrats  *Sleepy and Luv * Yeah more points
> 
> Hey *rfassett and LeslieLou*
> good to hear from you...
> Why don't you just set a spell
> 
> *Jimmy* sending you a pm with our next vac dates
> 
> Stay Safe Groupies


Thanks!  Now, it's *horselover's *time.  *rusafee* and then we have had our wishes fulfilled, so let the points flow!


----------



## tea pot

Prayers for you *twinmom*, CO and the rest of you in the path of the T storms
Mother Nature hasn't been very happy lately. 
*
eliza* Thanks for the Pics A must do on our HS list



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Does anybody else remember the Hunchback of Notre Dame show?  I loved it and was as bummed over it being cancelled as the Tarzan Rocks show at AK.



I do we loved that show much better than Trazan Rocks 

*Di and Dad*
We just finalized our Dec dates now staying at the lodge Dec 8-16
maybe we could do a mini meet again
*Horselover* 
We keep missing each other hope we can meet up sometime.


----------



## Muushka

twinmom108, I have been watching your area on the news.  
Prayers for all of you and those who are in the path of this system here on the East coast.

TP and GMom and GDad (you know who you are ) we will just miss you!  Wah!

We went to see the GF models.  One word. And it is in caps!  

*WOW!!!!*

They were gorgeous!  Oh my gosh!  I loved them, even the studio!
I loved the bed in the TV cabinet!!!!

It will probably be forever till we get to stay there, but something to look forward to!

Oh yes, congrats to those who bought at GF!  You are my new best friend!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks *Muushka* and *Teapot* on the congrats for my daughter and glad you both enjoyed the link about the baby moose. Joy....I also have missed Julie a few times !!!! Determination....it WILL happen !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Epic fail on my part Kat4Disney !!!!  I truly hope you had a magical birthday and apologize for my lateness !!! You get extra pics for that !!!! 
*Happy belated birthday Kathy !!!!*


----------



## lodge

eliza61 said:


> Raiders of the lost Ark was released 32 years ago, yesterday.  Wow I can't believe it's that old.  One of my favorites.



Harrison Ford did a great job in this series of movies! One of my favorites too.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> twinmom108, I have been watching your area on the news.
> Prayers for all of you and those who are in the path of this system here on the East coast.
> 
> TP and GMom and GDad (you know who you are ) we will just miss you!  Wah!
> 
> We went to see the GF models.  One word. And it is in caps!
> 
> *WOW!!!!*
> 
> They were gorgeous!  Oh my gosh!  I loved them, even the studio!
> I loved the bed in the TV cabinet!!!!
> 
> It will probably be forever till we get to stay there, but something to look forward to!
> 
> Oh yes, congrats to those who bought at GF!  You are my new best friend!!!



Aaah man, I'm going to have to try them.  The absolute worst trip we ever had at the world was at the Grand Floridian and to make matters worse it was the first trip with only the old guy and I.  So now every time I think of maybe trying it again, I break out in hives.


----------



## horselover

twinmom108 said:


> Urgent request: Our city, Colorado Springs, could use your prayers.



You got it twinmom108.  I've been following the reports on the news.  So sad.  Such a beautiful area.  One of my very favorite vacation spots (outside of Disney) is CO.    




Dizny Dad said:


> Looks like in December, Too!!



Woo hoo multiple opportunities!     



sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks!  Now, it's *horselover's *time.  *rusafee* and then us have had our wishes fulfilled, so let the points flow!



Yes, please let the points rain down upon me!            Just curious did you guide call you first before the points showed up in your account?  Mine said she would.  Glad you escaped the storms.



tea pot said:


> *Horselover*
> We keep missing each other hope we can meet up sometime.



      I hope so too.



MiaSRN62 said:


> Joy....I also have missed Julie a few times !!!! Determination....it WILL happen !!!!



       I was going to post the same thing!  It's getting to be kind of a joke now how many times we just miss each other.  I may have to crash your DD's wedding to make it happen!    

Thanks for the picture Eliza!  Now I feel old.  My first official date was to go see Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## horselover

Has anyone here stayed at the Dolphin?  I got tired of waiting for an Epcot resort studio to become available for my Aug. pre-cruise stay & really shouldn't be borrowing anymore points from 2014 anyway.  Got a great rate at the Dolphin so I'm giving it a try.  If anyone's stayed there would love your opinion!


----------



## horselover

Boo!  I emailed my guide to see if I'd moved up on the points waitlist.  I haven't moved at all on the VWL list since I checked in with her mid April.   Still 3rd.            I'm 4th on BWV list up from 13th when I started but I've pretty much decided I don't want the BWV points.  I should just have her take me off the list for BWV so someone else can move up a spot.


----------



## rfassett

Praying for twinsmom108 and those in harm's way wherever you may be. May the God of all creation build a protective hedge around you and yours. May the rains fall from the Heavens to contain the fires. And may those that are experiencing any of the storms of life hear the voice of Jesus in these words, "Peace, be still!"

We did have a stormy night here last night. I have found I can sleep through just about anything, but the three furry ones - two could not get under the blankets far enough and the other wanted to but just couldn't fit. It was a pretty tough storm - but have not seen any damage yet.

32 years since Raiders? Numbers like that cause me to reflect back on what I was doing then. My wife and I had moved to Waco, Tx just six months earlier after spending just three months in DC.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Slydog* - what a great wedding gift for *luv*! Congratulations to her and to you, too!  What is that countdown now?  Seems to me a while back there were Groupies planning to be wedding crashers 

*twinmom108* prayers for you and the Colorado Springs area. I haven't seen the news yet today, hopefully your situation is improving.

*rfassett* and *LeslieLou* so nice to see you again. We've missed you!

Oh *Joy*, so excited we may have opportunity to see you in December!  I'll send a PM, we'll plan!  You too *Julie*.  Just about beside myself  thinking about making the connection again. Such fun!

What, no *Muush* in December?  We'll have to arrange our schedules better next time. We'll be back again in early May.  How about you?  Glad to hear the report of VGF. Sounds pretty over-the-top. Obviously you were impressed.

*Maria*, as always, you have the BEST graphics!

Moose dust Julie that your points hit your account in short order.  Sorry, haven't stayed at the Dolphin so can't help you with that.

We fortunately didn't see alot of damage from the storms that passed through the area.  We did have some minor flooding in low-lying areas and a few trees/limbs are down.  Our dog went nuts in the middle of the night from the thunder and lightening.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Epic fail on my part Kat4Disney !!!!  I truly hope you had a magical birthday and apologize for my lateness !!! You get extra pics for that !!!!
> *Happy belated birthday Kathy !!!!*



Wow!!!  Thanks Maria!!  Extra pictures and very cool ones to boot!  And I believe in Birthday _weeks_ so your not late at all.



horselover said:


> Has anyone here stayed at the Dolphin?  I got tired of waiting for an Epcot resort studio to become available for my Aug. pre-cruise stay & really shouldn't be borrowing anymore points from 2014 anyway.  Got a great rate at the Dolphin so I'm giving it a try.  If anyone's stayed there would love your opinion!



I have stayed at both the Swan and Dolphin for conventions.  What I remember most was how comfortable the beds were compared to the DVC and Disney!    The Dolphin of course has a great location and is a nice hotel.  It's great to have the Spa right there too and other restaurants, coffee bar, ice cream place and very decent quick service.  Annoying bit is no ME and if you drive the parking fee but that's such a standard at most hotels and if the room rate is good it still works out ok.  Just a pet peeve over "fees".  And Starwood perks can be nice - I was able to get upgraded to a different room type when I checked in one time.


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> Bwa-a-a-ha-ha-ha-a-a-a!  I do have that effect. . .just ask *luv*.
> 
> We certainly hope no one is in harm's way for the strong storms passing through tonight.  We should dodge the most severe line, only incurring some of the extant, spot storms that might trickle a bit south.  We'll keep you in our thoughts.
> 
> Finally, may I introduce to you, the newest VWL owner: * luvvwl*!!!  Our existing contract was solely under my name, but we just found out today that we finally got the 50-point VWL add-on we'd been waitlisted for since 1 March.  Technically, it's a new contract since it will be under both our names, but we wanted the same UY as the current contract, so we'll be able to merge them down the road.  Now,* luv *will have her name on the deed and her own owner's card.  It's been a dream of hers for a long time.
> 
> *horselover*:  Did you hear anything?  *Luv's* first thought after jumping for joy was you.  If nothing else, be encouraged that there is movement.




Wooooohoooooo!!! I girl takes a day off from the Dis and misses all the good gossip! So happy your WL came through, congrats and WELCOME HOME NEIGHBOR! 




rfassett said:


> Well, hello groupies. Long time no see! I apologize for being MIA but will explain the reasons behind that later. Well, welcome to all the newbies since I last stomped these grounds.  And happy birthday, anniversary and holiday to all those I missed.  I truly have missed just sitting in the rocker and chatting with you all. I have gone back and read some of what I missed. You all certainly are chatty. I was stunned to see the page count. I see where some are under the weather and others have other concerns. I have offered up a prayer of blessing for all of you and offered up an additional prayer of thanksgiving for each of you and yours. Trust all those visiting the lodge are having a grand time.  I have enjoyed the pictures that have been posted also.
> 
> As to the weather, rfassett and family, being half way between Pittsburgh and Cleveland, are in the red zone of this storm.  Here is a funny story that could be developing. Had a new roof and gutters put on the house three weeks ago. Two weeks ago, a big tree in the front yard fell barely missing the house. It damaged the stair rail and the new gutters on the porch. We just got those replaced today - maybe a day too soon?
> 
> Anyway, it's great to be back!
> 
> Talk soon!



Hey there neighbor  We're in Pittsburgh. 

How did you guys fare with the storms up that way? It was shockingly mild where we live (thankfully) 



twinmom108 said:


> I'm sorry I haven't kept up with this thread in well over a month - maybe two   I know I have an awful lot of catching up to do!
> 
> Urgent request: Our city, Colorado Springs, could use your prayers. We have a fire in our Black Forest that's been going for 2 days now. We live close to the Black Forest and are just a couple miles from the southern part of the evacuation area. We are fine right now because the fire is currently moving in the opposite direction.  Our city is still recovering from the Waldo Canyon Fire from late June last year.  I've lived here for 23 years & these are the 1st fires we've ever experienced here.  Many families from our church have lost homes in the last two days.
> 
> Below are posts I made on Facebook
> 
> 
> Heartbreaking :-(
> FOX21 News
> BREAKING NEWS: [9:11a] 360 homes have been completely destroyed #BlackForestFire
> Like · · Share · Promote · 25 minutes ago ·
> 
> This in a rural area where many homes sit on many acres. Please continue to pray as the fire is still at zero containment.
> 
> Good News! FOX21 News
> LATEST [9:30a] No reported injuries or fatalities #BlackForestFire
> 
> Currently 1205 homes appear to be unaffected.



This is just awful. Sending prayers your way. I hope everything calms down for you all in the coming days 



Muushka said:


> twinmom108, I have been watching your area on the news.
> Prayers for all of you and those who are in the path of this system here on the East coast.
> 
> TP and GMom and GDad (you know who you are ) we will just miss you!  Wah!
> 
> We went to see the GF models.  One word. And it is in caps!
> 
> *WOW!!!!*
> 
> They were gorgeous!  Oh my gosh!  I loved them, even the studio!
> I loved the bed in the TV cabinet!!!!
> 
> It will probably be forever till we get to stay there, but something to look forward to!
> 
> Oh yes, congrats to those who bought at GF!  You are my new best friend!!!



We went to the GF for dinner a few years back (have I told the "manicured lawn story here yet?? ) and we felt totally suffocated there. Not our style AT ALL, but I must say that the pictures of the rooms there are making me change my mind a bit. They are ABSOLUTELY gorgeous! 

Plus, maybe since it's DVC it will feel a little more homey, and less stiff? 



sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks!  Now, it's *horselover's *time.  *rusafee* and then us have had our wishes fulfilled, so let the points flow!








horselover said:


> Boo!  I emailed my guide to see if I'd moved up on the points waitlist.  I haven't moved at all on the VWL list since I checked in with her mid April.   Still 3rd.            I'm 4th on BWV list up from 13th when I started but I've pretty much decided I don't want the BWV points.  I should just have her take me off the list for BWV so someone else can move up a spot.



Blah. Sorry there's no news for you yet.  Hopefully you will hear something very soon!  And I agree with Sleepy, at least there's a little bit of movement. 

It's like bizzaro world when it's faster to go re-sale than direct. This whole thing makes zero sense to me....


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> I was going to post the same thing!  It's getting to be kind of a joke now how many times we just miss each other.  I may have to crash your DD's wedding to make it happen!


Please do *Julie* ! Feel welcome !!!! Any Groupies in WDW next April 3 come on by 

OMG *Twinmom*....prayers and support for everyone affected.


----------



## twinmom108

Thanks to all who are praying for Colorado Springs!!  We haven't heard officially but they think that no additional homes were lost today!  Unfortunately there have been 2 fatalities believed to be a couple who were preparing to evacuate with garage door & car doors open.  So heartbreaking.  The massive fire fighting team has been amazing at what they do in saving many more homes than have been destroyed!!!!  Also heartbreaking, even though there is much law enforcement patroling the evacuated areas there are still looters who are stealing precious mementos from the evacuees - some homes & cars.   Our family is good for now as we are about 3 miles south of the Mandatory Evacuation perimeter line and the wind is blowing the fire in our opposite direction at this moment.  Containment is currently at 5% which though small percentage is still good news for us.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Yes, please let the points rain down upon me!  Just curious did you guide call you first before the points showed up in your account? Mine said she would. Glad you escaped the storms.


She called.  We had a standing order of sorts for her to grab the 50 points if she was notified they were available.  Gave her a credit card number for the down payment, too.  Literally, it was just two weeks ago when we contacted her (Joan) to see if there had been movement, and she told us that we were still, "fourth or fifth of the list."  Not sure why she couldn't say it was one or the other, which led me to believe she was just eyeing the list and giving us her best guesstimate.  Yesterday afternoon, I came home from running errands to find a message on the phone that we had the points.  I didn't tell *luv*, and after dinner (yep, I'm good at keeping secrets), I surreptitiously dialed voicemail playback and handed her the phone saying that someone left a message for her.   *Luv* called Joan for a couple of quick questions, and Joan explained to her that when she was contacted about the points, MS (or whoever it was) asked Joan if she needed to contact us first in order to fulfill the request.  She laughed and said, "No-o-o, I know they want this one!"  So true.  As I mentioned above, we had recently checked and there had been no movement since shortly after going on the WL on 1 March, then out of the blue comes the call.  Yours will happen similarly, I'm sure.



			
				DiznyDi said:
			
		

> *Slydog* - what a great wedding gift for *luv*! Congratulations to her and to you, too! What is that countdown now? Seems to me a while back there were Groupies planning to be wedding crashers


The countdown is 20 days not counting tomorrow which is soon to be today in half an hour which means it can't be counted since, according to *luv*, days you are in cannot be included in the total.  I do believe there was some wild-eyed plan to crash this event, and I'll tell those wishing to do so now what I told them a few months back:  just go up to the fifth floor terrace and look down on the ceremony, and be sure to act like innocent passers-by.    Our Disney package only covers up to 10 people and that includes us!    We invited our kids and their significant others, and we've told everyone else in our family and our friends, "you can come, but you gotta watch from the fifth floor!"  



			
				rusafee said:
			
		

> So happy your WL came through, congrats and WELCOME HOME NEIGHBOR!


 Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover, Di and Dad
A meet is always in my thoughts, lets see what we can make happen

For all experiencing fires and storms, may God surround you with His arms of protection

Eliza
Love love love Indiana Jones movies, esp. Raiders and The Last Crusade.  Those 2 movies were based on finding biblical archealogical items, the other 2 based on mostly fictional issues.  Saw all of them 1st release at theatres.  Still to this day am a bigger Indy fan than Star Wars.  Dont get me wrong, love SW too, but Indy is easier to relate too.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I have stayed at both the Swan and Dolphin for conventions.  What I remember most was how comfortable the beds were compared to the DVC and Disney!    The Dolphin of course has a great location and is a nice hotel.  It's great to have the Spa right there too and other restaurants, coffee bar, ice cream place and very decent quick service.  Annoying bit is no ME and if you drive the parking fee but that's such a standard at most hotels and if the room rate is good it still works out ok.  Just a pet peeve over "fees".  And Starwood perks can be nice - I was able to get upgraded to a different room type when I checked in one time.



Thanks for the info Kathy.  I will have a car as I plan to drive myself to the port.  I may have to think about that again.  I knew about the parking fee but when I add that in with the cost of the rental it may end up being cheaper to do a town car to the port.


----------



## Muushka

Good morning all.

Checking out of Bonnet Creek in an hour and heading over to Disney Quest for a few hours.  
Then off to Port Canaveral where we will meet up with the rest of the clan to board the beautiful Fantasy.

In the spirit of Sly (Congrats on the new addition!) Muush is signing off.........


----------



## rusafee1183

Muushka said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Checking out of Bonnet Creek in an hour and heading over to Disney Quest for a few hours.
> Then off to Port Canaveral where we will meet up with the rest of the clan to board the beautiful Fantasy.
> 
> In the spirit of Sly (Congrats on the new addition!) Muush is signing off.........



Ahhhh. So jealous! Have a fabulous trip!!!! 

Oh, and tell the Fantasy I miss her!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Muush* - Bon Voyage!


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Checking out of Bonnet Creek in an hour and heading over to Disney Quest for a few hours.
> Then off to Port Canaveral where we will meet up with the rest of the clan to board the beautiful Fantasy.
> 
> In the spirit of Sly (Congrats on the new addition!) Muush is signing off.........


Have a great trip, Muush!


----------



## Corinne

Have a blast Muush!!!!!!!


----------



## rfassett

Muushka - have a marvelous time! As I have previously stated my disdain for cruising after the cruise to nowhere, I am more envious of your stop at Disney Quest (I love DQ), I wish nothing but calm seas and fair weather for you and yours. Sail safe!


----------



## rfassett

rusafee1183 - hi neighbor!  We need to seriously work on a northern groupie meet. FYI - January through April does not work for me and mine.


----------



## rusafee1183

rfassett said:


> rusafee1183 - hi neighbor!  We need to seriously work on a northern groupie meet. FYI - January through April does not work for me and mine.



I think that sounds great! We have no problems traveling anywhere - and I also wouldn't mind being the coordinator if everyone wanted to meet in Pittsburgh! Summertime at Station Square and on Mt Washington is pretty amazing!

We just need to see who all is interested 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DiznyDi

rusafee1183 said:


> I think that sounds great! We have no problems traveling anywhere - and I also wouldn't mind being the coordinator if everyone wanted to meet in Pittsburgh! Summertime at Station Square and on Mt Washington is pretty amazing!
> 
> We just need to see who all is interested
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards




We're about 1 1/2 hrs from Pittsburgh. We haven't been there in a while.  A meet would be fun. Late lunch?

*Muush,* you're probably sailing by now and enjoying that fabulous ship.  Relax and enjoy.  Take pictures!

Wishing everyone a sunny week-end and all our dads, a Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## rfassett

Late lunch in Pittsburgh works for us as long as we do not have to talk about the Steelers.


----------



## jimmytammy

rfassett said:


> Late lunch in Pittsburgh works for us as long as we do not have to talk about the Steelers.


And BTW...
Happy Birthday rfassett!!!!
Are those Steelers colors I see


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday rfassett!!!!


----------



## DreamerWDW

Hey Groupies!!!!

I was out of town for a while and unable to keep up with the DIS

So for fun, here's my Lodge top 10

*1*. Boat to MK (leaving my favorite resort and going to my favorite park)

*2*. The walk to the boat dock from WL (I know similar, but still different in my mind. I just love the little path and the turn it takes)

*3*. The WL lobby (no explanation needed!!!)

*4*. Standing in front of the geyser and looking at the WL at dusk/nighttime (it's one of the MOST beautiful sights on Earth)

*5*. Area on the 2nd floor (I think) of WL that has a outside patio and seating area overlooking the lake (pure beauty)

*6*. The WL logo (LOVE this!!!!!)

*7*. The gift shop and the mickey and friends statue by the door (I love the WL merchandise and just love the store.)

*8*. Carolwood Pacific room (just the perfect décor, theme, and history)

*9*. The VWL pool (One of my favorite pools on WDW property. The setting is so peaceful with all the trees around.)

*10*. The Lincoln Logs play area in the Whispering Canyon waiting area (just sweet memories of my kids playing here and being happy at the Lodge)

Ok, so that's it!!!! What do you think of my list?

It was a bit hard putting this list in order (I know, rough day right? LOL).


----------



## blossomz

DiznyDi said:


> We're about 1 1/2 hrs from Pittsburgh. We haven't been there in a while.  A meet would be fun. Late lunch?
> 
> *Muush,* you're probably sailing by now and enjoying that fabulous ship.  Relax and enjoy.  Take pictures!
> 
> Wishing everyone a sunny week-end and all our dads, a Happy Fathers Day!



Di I am e route to PGH for a wedding tomorrow !!  Used to live in McKeesport!

Muush- Bon Voyage!  Jealous!

Happy Birthday rfassett!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Checking out of Bonnet Creek in an hour and heading over to Disney Quest for a few hours.
> Then off to Port Canaveral where we will meet up with the rest of the clan to board the beautiful Fantasy.
> 
> In the spirit of Sly (Congrats on the new addition!) Muush is signing off.........



Have fun *Muushka* !!! Tell the Fantasy I'll see her on Sept 14


----------



## MiaSRN62

blossomz said:


> Di I am e route to PGH for a wedding tomorrow !!  Used to live in McKeesport!
> 
> Muush- Bon Voyage!  Jealous!
> 
> Happy Birthday rfassett!!!!



*blossomz*...do you ever visit Hershey/Harrisburg. I go there time to time for Nursing conferences and also Hershey Park. My friends and I considering a girls' night out at the Hershey Spa. Also cut through the center of PA to visit Happy Valley for the PSU football games 

Love your list *DreamerWDW* !!!


----------



## rusafee1183

DiznyDi said:


> We're about 1 1/2 hrs from Pittsburgh. We haven't been there in a while.  A meet would be fun. Late lunch?
> 
> *Muush,* you're probably sailing by now and enjoying that fabulous ship.  Relax and enjoy.  Take pictures!
> 
> Wishing everyone a sunny week-end and all our dads, a Happy Fathers Day!



Late lunch sounds like a great idea to me! The dancing fountains at Station Square sounds like just the place! 



rfassett said:


> Late lunch in Pittsburgh works for us as long as we do not have to talk about the Steelers.



OK, Deal. 


You never said we couldn't talk about the Penguins  



Just kidding! 



jimmytammy said:


> And BTW...
> Happy Birthday rfassett!!!!
> Are those Steelers colors I see





HAPPY BIRTHDAY RFASSETT!! 



DreamerWDW said:


> Hey Groupies!!!!
> 
> I was out of town for a while and unable to keep up with the DIS
> 
> So for fun, here's my Lodge top 10
> 
> *1*. Boat to MK (leaving my favorite resort and going to my favorite park)
> 
> *2*. The walk to the boat dock from WL (I know similar, but still different in my mind. I just love the little path and the turn it takes)
> 
> *3*. The WL lobby (no explanation needed!!!)
> 
> *4*. Standing in front of the geyser and looking at the WL at dusk/nighttime (it's one of the MOST beautiful sights on Earth)
> 
> *5*. Area on the 2nd floor (I think) of WL that has a outside patio and seating area overlooking the lake (pure beauty)
> 
> *6*. The WL logo (LOVE this!!!!!)
> 
> *7*. The gift shop and the mickey and friends statue by the door (I love the WL merchandise and just love the store.)
> 
> *8*. Carolwood Pacific room (just the perfect décor, theme, and history)
> 
> *9*. The VWL pool (One of my favorite pools on WDW property. The setting is so peaceful with all the trees around.)
> 
> *10*. The Lincoln Logs play area in the Whispering Canyon waiting area (just sweet memories of my kids playing here and being happy at the Lodge)
> 
> Ok, so that's it!!!! What do you think of my list?
> 
> It was a bit hard putting this list in order (I know, rough day right? LOL).



LOVE your list!  

Looking forward to seeing/doing all of these again soon! I have never done #5. I didn't even know it existed!


----------



## twinmom108

jimmytammy said:


> And BTW...
> Happy Birthday rfassett!!!!
> Are those Steelers colors I see



Happy Birthday rfassett 

Muushka Bon Voyage & have a wonderful trip! 

Update on Colorado Springs Black Forest Fire:

FOX21 News
NUMBERS UPDATE: From the #BlackForestFire Press conference at noon on Saturday, June 15:

45% containment
100 new firefighters
3,181 homes are untouched
473 homes are a total loss
17 homes are a partial loss
15,500 acres

They've reduced the evac area & About 4000 people (not in the burn area)have been allowed to go back to their homes.  The situation is getting better but there's still much to do before the fire is at full containment.  Also they still have about 6000 homes that have not yet been accessed about their condition.  Thank you for your prayers!!


----------



## DreamerWDW

rusafee1183 said:


> Looking forward to seeing/doing all of these again soon! I have never done #5. I didn't even know it existed!



#5 is the area on the 2nd floor (I think) that is an open patio that overlooks the lake

I'm sure if you ask at the front desk they will know exactly what floor this is off of. Apparently, there are lots of weddings there at sunrise and sunset. It's beyond beautiful and overlooks the entire back of the Lodge and then onto the lake. I've only seen it during the day, but will definitely check it out at night when I'm there in March!


----------



## sleepydog25

DreamerWDW said:


> #5 is the area on the 2nd floor (I think) that is an open patio that overlooks the lake
> 
> I'm sure if you ask at the front desk they will know exactly what floor this is off of. Apparently, there are lots of weddings there at sunrise and sunset. It's beyond beautiful and overlooks the entire back of the Lodge and then onto the lake. I've only seen it during the day, but will definitely check it out at night when I'm there in March!


If it's the area above ground level (which is technically the second floor of the main lodge), then it's fourth floor, and yes, they do lots of weddings there. . .including ours on 5 July.  It's called the Sunrise Terrace, and it_* is*_ gorgeous up there.


----------



## DreamerWDW

sleepydog25 said:


> If it's the area above ground level (which is technically the second floor of the main lodge), then it's fourth floor, and yes, they do lots of weddings there. . .including ours on 5 July.  It's called the Sunrise Terrace, and it_* is*_ gorgeous up there.




Yes!!! That's it. Thanks for posting the pic! Congrats on your wedding there.


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> If it's the area above ground level (which is technically the second floor of the main lodge), then it's fourth floor, and yes, they do lots of weddings there. . .including ours on 5 July.  It's called the Sunrise Terrace, and it_* is*_ gorgeous up there.



Absolutely gorgeous! Can't wait to see pictures of the wedding!


----------



## Kathymford

sleepydog25 said:


> If it's the area above ground level (which is technically the second floor of the main lodge), then it's fourth floor, and yes, they do lots of weddings there. . .including ours on 5 July.  It's called the Sunrise Terrace, and it is gorgeous up there.
> 
> http://s54.photobucket.com/user/sheridac/media/1024x76820-20sunrise20-20004-1.jpg.html



Love this spot. Seems so perfect for a wedding!! *dreaming*


----------



## CaoilinnsMom

Went on my first solo trip with my 4yo daughter the week after Memorial Day.  It was the best vacation I've had in my life!  The resort is so relaxing, and I love hearing the themed music as I walk in and out of the main lobby.  It was nice to do Disney w/o having to accommodate another adult.  Seriously, watching the fireworks show at MK for the first time with my daughter was the most magical moment.  I can't wait to go back!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday rfassett!!!!*




CaoilinnsMom said:


> Went on my first solo trip with my 4yo daughter the week after Memorial Day.  It was the best vacation I've had in my life!  The resort is so relaxing, and I love hearing the themed music as I walk in and out of the main lobby.  It was nice to do Disney w/o avig to accomoda anoter adult.  Seriously, watching the fireworks show at MK for the first time with my daughter was the most magical moment.  I can't wait to go back!



Sounds like a wonderful trip!!!  Glad you enjoyed it so much!


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> Boo!  I emailed my guide to see if I'd moved up on the points waitlist.  I haven't moved at all on the VWL list since I checked in with her mid April.   Still 3rd.            I'm 4th on BWV list up from 13th when I started but I've pretty much decided I don't want the BWV points.  I should just have her take me off the list for BWV so someone else can move up a spot.



I have a few times---the Dolphin only. *Julie*--we're FB friends....you can pop over to my photo album from Dec 2012 during our WDW trip. We stayed at the Dolphin on a "Santa" rate. It was like $120/night. But, like *Kathy* mentioned....the "fees" get ya. There is a resort fee (includes internet, newspaper and bottled water etc) and there is a parking fee. It was considerable---maybe had to add like $20/night or so ??? Kathy do you remember. I'd have to go back and find my bill from Dec. But the beds are SO comfortable. I will admit, for the money (regarding the rack rates), I feel the rooms are a bit dated---especially bathroom ?  It was clean for sure I feel the Dolphin needs some updating though. LOCATION is awesome. We walked to Epcot from there and to the Boardwalk shopping/dining.


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY rfassett!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*rfassett* . . . . 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Dizny Dad

*rfassett* . . . . 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## eliza61

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY rFASSETT!  HOPE YOUR DAY WAS MAGICAL.​*


----------



## eliza61

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO MY GROUPIE DADS

YOU GUYS ROCK!!


----------



## eliza61

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO MY GROUPIE DADS

YOU GUYS ROCK!!


----------



## Corinne

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY rfassett!!*

*Happy Father's Day Groupies Dads!!*


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RFASSETT!!!  






HAPPY FATHER'S DAY GROUPIE DADS!!!   











MiaSRN62 said:


> I have a few times---the Dolphin only. *Julie*--we're FB friends....you can pop over to my photo album from Dec 2012 during our WDW trip. We stayed at the Dolphin on a "Santa" rate. It was like $120/night. But, like *Kathy* mentioned....the "fees" get ya. There is a resort fee (includes internet, newspaper and bottled water etc) and there is a parking fee. It was considerable---maybe had to add like $20/night or so ??? Kathy do you remember. I'd have to go back and find my bill from Dec. But the beds are SO comfortable. I will admit, for the money (regarding the rack rates), I feel the rooms are a bit dated---especially bathroom ?  It was clean for sure I feel the Dolphin needs some updating though. LOCATION is awesome. We walked to Epcot from there and to the Boardwalk shopping/dining.



Thanks Maria.  I'll check out the pictures.   The resort fee listed on my confirmation says $17.00 which is not included in my rate it says.  They charged my credit card a 1 night deposit (refundable) but the amount they charged only included the room rate + tax.  When do they charge the resort fee?  At check out?   I'm going to have to find out what the parking fee is.  I still think it's likely a better deal to pay then use my points I'd have to borrow but I better double check again.


----------



## twinklebug

HAPPY BIRTHDAY rfassett!


----------



## bagsmom

Well Hello there to one and all!

We are back!  Happy Birthday to the birthday folks and happy father's day to all the wonderful Dads out there!

I am completely, thoroughly depressed!  Post Disney Letdown Syndrome....

But we had a wonderful time.  The lodge villas are sooooo gorgeous, cozy, welcoming, peaceful....  Where else could 4 people -- two adults, one very tall and large teenager, and one baby-giraffe of a ten year old live together for a week in a studio with no fussing or stress????  There's a lot of Disney magic in that place, for sure!

Here are a few highlights:

We stayed in the garden wing of the Contemporary for the first night.  That was very fun and the room was SUPER nice!  The boys immediately took turns pushing each other the length of the room in the rolling office chair.  I guess we didn't need to spend all that money on tickets for rides?

That evening, we went to the dessert party in Tomorrowland!  It was VERY nice!  Although I think I would rather have had a centered view of the fireworks behind the castle, it was incredibly thrilling to have Tinkerbell go RIGHT over my head.  I was standing right below the zipline.  That was just too cool!

My older son did some of the thrill rides this time -- Tower of Terror, Space Mountain, Expedition Everest....   Younger son got to do some first time stuff as well -- Big Thunder and Splash Mountains!

We did the Photopass Plus -- for me, I'd say it was worth the money.  We have about 40 pictures of the four of us together!  Also all the photos taken on the rides.  I'm a big memory-keeper, so I'm so happy to have those pictures.

We had dinner at the Rose and Crown, right next to the water, for Illuminations.  We had such a front row seat, we got ashes on us.  Can't get much better seats than that!

It was very fun watching our boys do the Phineas and Ferb Agent P. scavenger hunt in World Showcase.  Now that my older son is a teenager, he is more stand-offish with his little brother, so it was a real treat to see them with their heads together, bent over the F.O.N.E., getting the clues!

Festival of the Lion King was absolutely wonderful!  Goosebump City for me!  Loved it!

Hoop Dee Doo!  Even better than I remembered as a kid.  Totally cheesy, and totally fun!  It was our anniversary, so we got to stand up and dance!!!!!

Fantasmic.  WOW!  Wow!  Just Wooooowwwwwwwww!

Fun little moments.....   younger son finding the Gene Kelly umbrella from Singin' in The Rain at Hollywood Studios...  that was a neat little discovery!  Getting to talk to so many nice folks on the buses and in the lines.  


OK -- my real world chores await.  You would not believe the mountain of laundry that I have to plow through.  Our grass is like a jungle out there, too.

My husband said this was his last Disney trip in the summer....  I'm thinking that maybe next time, we can try to do what I call the crazy-person trip.  Drive down 7 hours for a long weekend over the winter break and just stay at Pop.  It would be fun to see what it's like in the slow time!

Thanks to one and all for the great advice and trip planning help.  Your lodge is a beautiful and special place!


----------



## blossomz

happy fathers day dads


----------



## MiaSRN62

> horselover says: Thanks Maria.  I'll check out the pictures.   The resort fee listed on my confirmation says $17.00 which is not included in my rate it says.  They charged my credit card a 1 night deposit (refundable) but the amount they charged only included the room rate + tax.  When do they charge the resort fee?  At check out?   I'm going to have to find out what the parking fee is.  I still think it's likely a better deal to pay then use my points I'd have to borrow but I better double check again.


Hey *Julie*...self parking is high---$15/day on top of that $17. I only went with it because I got such a great room rate ($120/night for king bed and theme park view).  So actually paid closer to $150/night. Still a great rate for the Dolphin   They charged me at check out.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*HAPPY FATHER's DAY TO OUR GROUPIE DADS !!!​*


----------



## DisneyFreaks

sleepydog25 said:


> If it's the area above ground level (which is technically the second floor of the main lodge), then it's fourth floor, and yes, they do lots of weddings there. . .including ours on 5 July.  It's called the Sunrise Terrace, and it_* is*_ gorgeous up there.



What an absolutely gorgeous place for a wedding!  Congratulations sleepydog25!!  


HAPPY BIRTHDAY RFASSETT!!   

And bagsmom I know what you mean by the post Disney blues. I get them after every trip. So glad to hear you had an awesome time. Welcome back.


----------



## jimmytammy

DreamerWDW
Love the list and sums a lot of our feelings up about a favorite place of ours!

Bagsmom
So glad yall had a great trip!  And really glad you enjoyed the Lodge

And a big ol Happy Fathers Day to all the great Dads here on the groupies!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Well Hello there to one and all!
> 
> We are back! Happy Birthday to the birthday folks and happy father's day to all the wonderful Dads out there!
> 
> I am completely, thoroughly depressed! Post Disney Letdown Syndrome....
> 
> But we had a wonderful time. The lodge villas are sooooo gorgeous, cozy, welcoming, peaceful.... Where else could 4 people -- two adults, one very tall and large teenager, and one baby-giraffe of a ten year old live together for a week in a studio with no fussing or stress???? There's a lot of Disney magic in that place, for sure!
> 
> Here are a few highlights:
> 
> We stayed in the garden wing of the Contemporary for the first night. That was very fun and the room was SUPER nice! The boys immediately took turns pushing each other the length of the room in the rolling office chair. I guess we didn't need to spend all that money on tickets for rides?
> 
> That evening, we went to the dessert party in Tomorrowland! It was VERY nice! Although I think I would rather have had a centered view of the fireworks behind the castle, it was incredibly thrilling to have Tinkerbell go RIGHT over my head. I was standing right below the zipline. That was just too cool!
> 
> My older son did some of the thrill rides this time -- Tower of Terror, Space Mountain, Expedition Everest.... Younger son got to do some first time stuff as well -- Big Thunder and Splash Mountains!
> 
> We did the Photopass Plus -- for me, I'd say it was worth the money. We have about 40 pictures of the four of us together! Also all the photos taken on the rides. I'm a big memory-keeper, so I'm so happy to have those pictures.
> 
> We had dinner at the Rose and Crown, right next to the water, for Illuminations. We had such a front row seat, we got ashes on us. Can't get much better seats than that!
> 
> It was very fun watching our boys do the Phineas and Ferb Agent P. scavenger hunt in World Showcase. Now that my older son is a teenager, he is more stand-offish with his little brother, so it was a real treat to see them with their heads together, bent over the F.O.N.E., getting the clues!
> 
> Festival of the Lion King was absolutely wonderful! Goosebump City for me! Loved it!
> 
> Hoop Dee Doo! Even better than I remembered as a kid. Totally cheesy, and totally fun! It was our anniversary, so we got to stand up and dance!!!!!
> 
> Fantasmic. WOW! Wow! Just Wooooowwwwwwwww!
> 
> Fun little moments..... younger son finding the Gene Kelly umbrella from Singin' in The Rain at Hollywood Studios... that was a neat little discovery! Getting to talk to so many nice folks on the buses and in the lines.
> 
> 
> OK -- my real world chores await. You would not believe the mountain of laundry that I have to plow through. Our grass is like a jungle out there, too.
> 
> My husband said this was his last Disney trip in the summer.... I'm thinking that maybe next time, we can try to do what I call the crazy-person trip. Drive down 7 hours for a long weekend over the winter break and just stay at Pop. It would be fun to see what it's like in the slow time!
> 
> Thanks to one and all for the great advice and trip planning help. *Your* lodge is a beautiful and special place!


There is no such thing as "your" Lodge.  It is *bagsmom's *and family's Lodge, as well.  Just because you have finished your trip. . .just because you don't own at VWL. . .just because you may do a quick weekend trip at Pop. . .none of these matter in terms of being a Groupie.  You are one of us.  

Of course that means--WE WANT PICS!  *Luv* and I are thrilled you had a great time and enjoyed the Villas and the Lodge.  There is something special about the place.  Further, it sounds as though you, hubby, and the kids had an amazingly fun time.  All that planning you did was worth it, huh?  As some Aussies I know would say, "good on you!"  You should break down (in between loads of laundry) and do a TR.  You have a built-in audience!  

Glad you had a wonderful trip.  Time to start planning the next one, no matter how far out it is!


----------



## bagsmom

Thanks, Sly!  (What's a TR?)  (Probably something so obvious....)

I feel like I have a vacation hangover.  SOooooo tired!

I'd love to share some photos, but I am such a computer idiot!  I have heard you guys talk about photobucket, but I'm not sure I'll be able to figure it out.

We had such a lovely, lovely time!!!!!!

I'm going to start saving a.s.a.p. so we can go back in a couple of years!


----------



## bagsmom

Here are a couple of funny quotes from my kids....

As we were walking through the Magic Kingdom, trying to get back to Splash Mountain, I wanted everyone to stop so I could take a picture of them in front of the topiaries.  My 13 year old kept right on walking and said "No time for memories!  We gotta MOVE!"

When we were eating somewhere and discussing how we were saving money by sharing some meals, we explained how theme parks have sort of a captive audience, so they can charge higher prices for food and people will pay it.  My 10 year old said "Yep, I think this is one of Disney's mottos --  Bleed 'em dry!"

Oh, the things they say!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> There is no such thing as "your" Lodge.  It is *bagsmom's *and family's Lodge, as well.  Just because you have finished your trip. . .just because you don't own at VWL. . .just because you may do a quick weekend trip at Pop. . .none of these matter in terms of being a Groupie.  You are one of us.
> 
> Of course that means--WE WANT PICS!  *Luv* and I are thrilled you had a great time and enjoyed the Villas and the Lodge.  There is something special about the place.  Further, it sounds as though you, hubby, and the kids had an amazingly fun time.  All that planning you did was worth it, huh?  As some Aussies I know would say, "good on you!"  You should break down (in between loads of laundry) and do a TR.  You have a built-in audience!
> 
> Glad you had a wonderful trip.  Time to start planning the next one, no matter how far out it is!


Couldnt agree more on the sleepy, the Lodge belongs to us all

TR is short for Trip Report, day by day if possible, minute by minute, even better


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Thanks, Sly! (What's a TR?) (Probably something so obvious....)
> 
> I feel like I have a vacation hangover. SOooooo tired!
> 
> I'd love to share some photos, but I am such a computer idiot! I have heard you guys talk about photobucket, but I'm not sure I'll be able to figure it out.
> 
> We had such a lovely, lovely time!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to start saving a.s.a.p. so we can go back in a couple of years!


I surely understand the whole "vacation hangover" business.  The quotes from the kids were funny, especially the "no time for memories" one.  

As for photobucket, it's quite simple.  Go to their website, sign up for free, use for free.  Once you have signed up, simply find where it says to Upload Pictures, then follow instructions.  Usually it's as simple as browsing to find the picture files on your computer then making a couple of clicks to upload them.  Once the photos are in your photobucket account (you can make separate albums for various pics, label pics, etc., if you want), you click on the photo you wish to put in your post.  Once the photo is selected, to the right there will be a list of options called "Links to Share This Photo."  The last of these options is *IMG.  * Click in the box next to *IMG*, and it will tell you "Copied."  At that point, simply come back to your post and paste it where you want.  That's it!  If you want to ensure it worked, just click on the "preview post" first.  

Thanks to everyone for the lovely comments regarding where our wedding ceremony will occur.  As the Lodge holds a lot of emotional sway for us, it just seemed fitting and natural to get married there.  18 days and counting!


----------



## rfassett

Thanks for all of the very sweet and kind birthday (and Father's Day) wishes. You folks are the best. This birthday was one of those milestone ones - not 20, 30, 40, 50, 70, 80, or 90. Dear Rebecca says I have reached old age and with it comes forgiveness for dripping coffee on my shirt or having food on my face, etc. - with friends like that, right? Anyway and alas, it was just another day in paradise!  You guys rock! Thanks again! Here's wishing a day of magic for one and all.


----------



## bagsmom

rfassett -- a milestone birthday!  Yay!  I've told my husband that as I get older, I plan to go with ALL elastic waist pants and will thoroughly embrace seasonal, sequined sweatshirts and such!  I'm actually looking forward to it!!!!!    My inner grandma is itching to get out!

Trip report!   Oh, be careful what you ask for!  I haven't had coffee yet!  But later I might attempt one.

Slydog -- why did I think that you were already married and talking about your anniversary date???  That is WAYYYYYYYYYY exciting!  That will require pictures, for sure!

Photobucket.... hmmmm... sounds complicated.  Maybe I can get my husband to help!

OK -- time for coffee!


----------



## Dizny Dad

rfassett said:


> . . . . . . . . Here's wishing a day of magic for one and all.



Right back at you!!


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:


> And BTW...
> Happy Birthday rfassett!!!!
> Are those Steelers colors I see



JT - that was cold!


----------



## DiznyDi

Another busy Groupie week-end around here!

*rfassett* Wishing you a very Happy and belated Birthday! Keep your celebration going and enjoy a wonderful day!
DDad and I will both be 60 next year - Muush, too (sshhh)!  We'll be planning a trip for F&G late April/early May and were just discussing how we'd like to celebrate while in the World. 

*bagmom* take Sly's advice and begin planning another trip! It's the only way to get over the letdown of coming back home.  Doesn't matter if the trip is 4 months away or 4 years away.  Just having the outline in your mind will help. And, as said before, 'once a Groupie, always a Groupie'! We're all - including you - a very big part of what makes the Lodge a special part of our lives.  Love hearing about your trip and the cute quips from your kids.  It's all about making memories.

Have a good week Groupies!


----------



## bagsmom

Bagmom Trip Report Day One

We left at 7:30 a.m. with a mini-van packed to the gills.  We had two bags packed for our first night at the Contemporary -- all our stuff needed for sleeping (mainly PJs, toiletries, and white noise-maker), stuff for that first evening at the MK, and stuff for our next day at MK while waiting for check-in at the lodge.  We had 60 tee shirts with us.  Yes, 60.  4 people, two tees per day (due to heat and such) -- no laundry for Mom on vacation.  (Of course, I'm paying for this now.)  The rest of the van space was taken up with all the food and water I brought.  I think my brain was subconsciously hoping we would stay there a lot longer.  I had much more food than we needed.

Anyway, the drive down to Disney is loooooong and booooorrrring.  Very flat.  Very empty.  Much like driving through the midwest, only with those cute little white cranes on the side of the road.  When we got to the point of seeing signs for Walt Disney World, I started playing up the whole excessive excitement thing -- mostly to give the kids something to do.  "Calm down, Mom!"

There really is nothing like that little stomach drop you get when you drive onto Disney property!  I'm a little sad for my husband, since he only experienced Disney for the first time as an adult.  When you have years and years of childhood memories and nostalgia, going as an adult is VERY VERY special.  I'm hoping that taking my boys now will give them that same bone-deep magical feeling when they are grown.

Going into our room at the Contemporary was fun!  We felt like Rockefellers.  (This hotel is NOT in our budget.  Booking a night here was due to crazy Mom spending money earned from a month of housesitting!)  My husband's design aesthetic is very minimal and modern, so he really loved the room!  Although it's not my personal style preference, I also thought it was quite lovely.  Fancy-schmancy!  As I said, the kids immediately started making their own rides with the rolling chair in the room.  The excitement had started!

We put on our swimsuits and ventured out to the pool.  It was so fun to be in the water, looking up at the big original hotel building with the monorail running through.  My husband and I had fun watching the college-aged castmembers running the pool party.  The girls were getting all into the line dances and the poor boys were suffering through them!  They were participating, but with as little movement as possible!  Hysterical!  And people-watching at a pool is hard to beat.  My husband and I also talked about how much easier it is to have "big kids" at a pool.  We were fine to relax on the chaise lounges, just making sure we knew where the kids were.  It's sort of bittersweet, having them more independent and letting us relax a little more -- but knowing that right on the heels of this stage, they'll be REALLY grown-up and eventually off on their own.  

After our swim, we cleaned up and donned our matching tee shirts!  We enjoyed a little dinner at the Contempo Cafe and mostly gawked at how grand the place is.  That monorail running through everything is just so cool!  When we were done, we hopped on the monorail and went the Magic Kingdom!  YAY!!!!!!!  It was late in the afternoon, so many things were really crowded already.  We took a few pictures with the Photopass folks and strolled back to Tomorrowland.  We did the Carousel of Progress, which was fun for me.  (That nostalgia thing again!)  I tried to explain to the other 3 that it is an OLD attraction and is just a good example of what people considered "state-of-the-art" back in the day....  but they all thought it was sort of ridiculous.  Charmingly silly and ridiculous, of course.   But who cares!  I thought it was fun!

We did Stitch for the first time.  After reading about it, I was pleased that it wasn't too scary.  I'd heard that a lot of people don't like feeling restrained, but it wasn't bad at all.  The boys liked it a lot, especially the stinky chili dog burps.  Yuck!

We checked into the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party Buffet as soon as we were able.  Have any of you done it?  We thought it was very nice!  We had an assigned table with a great view of the castle.  I brought a bunch of glow in the dark necklaces and bracelets, so we broke those out and shared some with the kids around us.  The desserts were quite tasty!  I loved that they were all portioned out in little tastes -- it made it easy to try several different things -- and the little cups were so cute!  I intially tried to stick with fruit, but then threw caution to the wind!

When we heard the music from the EL parade in the distance, I got sooooo excited.  I hadn't experienced that since I was about 12 or so.  We went to the railing and watched the parade -- I can't even begin to describe that feeling.  When the projection show on the castle started, ohmygosh.  Wow!  When Tinkerbell flew down right over my head -- WOW!  Wowowowowowowow!  The whole thing made for a great beginning to our vacation!

Of course, none of us are night owls.  We were so tired walking back to the hotel, but at least we didn't have far to go!


----------



## sleepydog25

rfassett said:


> Thanks for all of the very sweet and kind birthday (and Father's Day) wishes. You folks are the best. This birthday was one of those milestone ones - not 20, 30, 40, 50, 70, 80, or 90. Dear Rebecca says I have reached old age and with it comes forgiveness for dripping coffee on my shirt or having food on my face, etc. - with friends like that, right? Anyway and alas, it was just another day in paradise! You guys rock! Thanks again! Here's wishing a day of magic for one and all.


You write extremely well and are so mature for a 10-year old!  



			
				bagsmom said:
			
		

> We did the Carousel of Progress, which was fun for me. (That nostalgia thing again!) I tried to explain to the other 3 that it is an OLD attraction and is just a good example of what people considered "state-of-the-art" back in the day.... but they all thought it was sort of ridiculous. Charmingly silly and ridiculous, of course. But who cares! I thought it was fun!


We love this ride!  Classic rides are hard to beat and for the same reason--that wonderfully nostalgic feeling.  Like your hubby, I'm a latecomer to Disney (Land and World), but *Luv* has been going for decades (umm, just a couple as she's really young ), and she has instilled a sense of awe in me for the classics.

Great start to your TR!  Did you know that there is a section under the DVC forums for "DVC Trip Reports?"  You should post this TR there, as well.  I'm certain many others would love to hear your story in addition to your avid readers here on the Lodge thread.  Be forewarned, however:  they will expect pictures!   (hint, hint)  Looking forward to your next installment.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

bagsmom said:


> Bagmom Trip Report Day One



Love the start of your trip report bagsmom!     You really are making me feel that "little kid" excitement I get when I start seeing those Disney signs along the highway. I can't wait for your next chapter!!


----------



## bagsmom

Bagsmom Trip Report Day Two

Wow, I can't believe that in only a week, I've started to forget some of our details....  is it old age?  Or mental exhaustion from doing too much laundry?

After our late night of fireworks and Tinkerbell, we were very tired, so we just slept in on Saturday morning.  My children with their wonderfully young minds just informed me that we ate breakfast in our room that day.  I had made, frozen, and packed some chocolate zucchini bran muffins.  (They are like little rocks, but they are very tasty and totally filling.)  After that lovely fiber-filled (and FREE) breakfast, we took the monorail over to the Magic Kingdom.

The Touring Plans crowd calendar had the MK listed as a 5 that day, and it showed.  The crowds weren't bad at all.  (I think it was the last Saturday of Star Wars Weekends, maybe?  So perhaps a lot of people went to Hollywood Studios.)

We headed back to Frontierland and got Fastpasses for Big Thunder, then took the ferryboat over to Tom Sawyear Island.  Boy, that place never gets cool, does it?  I remember it being totally hot as a kid, and it was just as hot last week!  Funny moments there -- we stopped for a water break at a picnic table and were stalked by a very aggressive little squirrel!  He did everything but climb up our legs!  My oldest son loves squirrels, so he was especially tickled!  After our break, we explored some more and walked through the caves.  I was first in line and was really surprised at how dark and dangerous the caves were.  I could barely see my hands in front of my face!  Why would Disney make it so dark that someone could get hurt?  That didn't seem sensible.  I turned around to say as much to my family and they all started laughing at me.  I had my sunglasses on!!!!!  Needless to say, I could navigate the cave much faster when I took them off.

We did the Haunted Mansion after that -- I LOVE that ride!  It might be my favorite.  I really like what they did with the interactive queue line -- love the Captain in the tomb that blows bubbles!

We scooted back over to Big Thunder then.  It was the first time for both me and younger son.  VERY FUN!  We were in the last car and it was a wild ride.  At one point, my son yelled "I hate it but I love it!"  (My thoughts exactly!)  (The second time, it was less scary!)

We got our fastpasses for Splash Mountain and went back to The Hall of Presidents, where my husband had a nice long nap.  After the presentation, when I was all full of patriotic pride, ready to discuss how cool it was with my 3 men, who had never seen it before, I noticed that my husband had sort of a confused look.  Then it hit me.  He just woke up!!!!!!!!  I said "Did you sleep through the whole thing?????"  "Uhhhhh..... I think I saw Obama for a minute."  Oh brother.  However, in retrospect, knowing how cranky my spouse is when he is tired or hungry, the nap was a good thing!

Next, we hopped on Pirates of the Caribbean -- another classic!!!!!!  My husband gave me the arched eyebrow when we went past Johnny Depp, but I told him not to worry.  He's not my imaginary boyfriend anymore.  (Robert Downey Jr. is!)

We had lunch at the Tortuga Tavern.  We shared some beef nachos, which I stretched with lettuce from the fixin's bar.  That was actually a REALLY tasty lunch!

Lunch was followed by Splash Mountain, another first time ride for me and younger son!  VERY cute!  Love the drop at the end!

We were running well ahead of schedule at this point, so we decided to squeak in the Tiki Room.  That turned out to be a mistake.  I danced and sang along with all the songs of course -- but at the end, when there is the thunderstorm outside the windows -- guess what?  That's what was happening outside too!  We made it as far as Main Street when the bottom fell out!  We had to shelter inside the Emporium store for about an hour.  It was frustrating, since we were totally soggy and eager to check in at the lodge, but we managed to make it fun.  We played alphabet I-Spy for  looooong time, then decided to borrow a plastic bag from the store and put our sneakers in it.  We went barefoot down Main Street to the monorail, which was something of an adventure in itself.

By the time we drove under that welcoming arch at the lodge, we were so ready to settle in to our temporary home!

We weren't mentally prepared for the fact that there was no way to unload our stuff on our own.  The young guy in charge of things under the big roof of the drop off area was very nice and fun.  He had a cart and was expertly unloading our ridiculous number of bags, bins, and boxes.  I was mortified!!!!  We had a huge cooler and  -- oh -- just SO much stuff.  A stupid amount of stuff.  I wanted to help, so I was putting some bags on my shoulders.  Immediately the guy would take it OFF my shoulder and onto the cart, saying "no way!  You are on vacation!  Let us do this!"  I'm sure the bellhop got a hernia pushing that cart to our room!

So, we checked into the villas at the main lodge -- so exciting to see the grandeur of that lobby again!!!!!  It is so warm and cozy -- I'd really love to experience it in the wintertime!  I think we were all pretty excited to get our keys and start the walk over to the villas.  That wooden boardwalk with all the greenery and the nice lighting is really a great transition.  You go from the boisterous atmosphere of the main lodge and walk over into tranquility.  We just loved it!  The music -- the entryway -- all the pinecones in the carpet and in the wall sconces....  It is just a such a peaceful place!

We were in room 4543.  We had a view of the lake through the trees and we later learned that we could see MK fireworks from our balcony if we looked off to the left.  It was a very nice room.  WAS a nice room.  Then our baggage arrived and we turned the place into some sort of cabin themed warehouse for tee shirts and snack foods.  We tried to move in nicely, but as I said, we had way too much stuff!

After all the rain settled down, we explored the area a bit, then got dinner.  The kids had some high-fiber pasta and cheese from home (can you tell one of us has issues?) and husband and I shared the beef and blue cheese sandwich from Roaring Forks.  We ate in the room and just chilled out.  After our hot morning and crazy arrival in a thunderstorm, we were ready for bed!  The next day we would head out for a full day at Epcot!


----------



## rfassett

C O P is my all time anywhere most favorite ride in the world - and not just Disney World.  My crew gets tired of it after about three go arounds - but not me.  "Man has a dream - and that's the start....."

SlyDog - you are just too funny! 10? Ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## Andrew015

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Welcome to all the new groupies!  And Andrew - I have a single, eligible niece currently working on her doctorate in Ohio.  She also loves Disney and has made a couple of trips with us!



Kat - You might have to put in the good word for me    I'm in Cleveland (not sure where she is studying), but distance really won't matter if she's the right one


----------



## Andrew015

DiznyDi said:


> We're about 1 1/2 hrs from Pittsburgh. We haven't been there in a while.  A meet would be fun. Late lunch?
> 
> *Muush,* you're probably sailing by now and enjoying that fabulous ship.  Relax and enjoy.  Take pictures!
> 
> Wishing everyone a sunny week-end and all our dads, a Happy Fathers Day!



I'm also about 1.5 hours from Pittsburgh.   If it's decided to do a Northeast meet, I would love to be a part of it.


----------



## bagsmom

Andrew015 said:


> Kat - You might have to put in the good word for me    I'm in Cleveland (not sure where she is studying), but distance really won't matter if she's the right one



Wouldn't it be too cool if a romance blossomed via the Groupies????  Stranger things have happened!


----------



## cahedberg

Hi everyone! Newbie here...to DIS, DVC and VWL. We own in AKL, but on our last trip to house of the mouse, my DH and I had dinner at Artist Point and fell in love with the lodge. So, on our very first vaca as DVC members we are headed there in Jan 2014! I just wanted to take a minute and say hi as I read through these posts.

Christa


----------



## rfassett

cahedberg said:


> Hi everyone! Newbie here...to DIS, DVC and VWL. We own in AKL, but on our last trip to house of the mouse, my DH and I had dinner at Artist Point and fell in love with the lodge. So, on our very first vaca as DVC members we are headed there in Jan 2014! I just wanted to take a minute and say hi as I read through these posts.
> 
> Christa



Welcome Christa. You have come to the right place. The common thread running through this thread is that we all have an emotional attachment to VWL.  So pull up a rocker and sit a spell. Someone will point you where to grab a Moossie.

You are officially a groupie and I understand we even have a sign now. Something like placing your thumbs firmly against the sides of your head and wiggling your fingers in the air.

Again - welcome. And if you have any questions just post them.


----------



## bagsmom

cahedberg said:


> Hi everyone! Newbie here...to DIS, DVC and VWL. We own in AKL, but on our last trip to house of the mouse, my DH and I had dinner at Artist Point and fell in love with the lodge. So, on our very first vaca as DVC members we are headed there in Jan 2014! I just wanted to take a minute and say hi as I read through these posts.
> 
> Christa



Hi Christa!  How exciting for you!  You will love it!  I was just saying, during one of my lengthy trip report posts, that I would really love to stay at the lodge in the wintertime.  It's just so cozy and welcoming -- an ideal place in winter!

Welcome to the group!  You won't find a friendlier, more helpful bunch of folks anywhere else!


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> Another busy Groupie week-end around here!
> 
> *rfassett* Wishing you a very Happy and belated Birthday! Keep your celebration going and enjoy a wonderful day!
> DDad and I will both be 60 next year - Muush, too (sshhh)!  We'll be planning a trip for F&G late April/early May and were just discussing how we'd like to celebrate while in the World.
> 
> Have a good week Groupies!



Di,
Looks like we need to form a 59 & holding club. . . . . I am right there with y'all!!!


----------



## blossomz

Woo hoo!  Another new groupie to welcome home!  Pull up a rocker Christa!!


----------



## sleepydog25

cahedberg said:


> Hi everyone! Newbie here...to DIS, DVC and VWL. We own in AKL, but on our last trip to house of the mouse, my DH and I had dinner at Artist Point and fell in love with the lodge. So, on our very first vaca as DVC members we are headed there in Jan 2014! I just wanted to take a minute and say hi as I read through these posts.
> 
> Christa


Welcome to the friendliest bunch on the DIS!  We love newbies!  Grab a rocker, your favorite libation, and a spittoon if you need one.    We've enjoyed our stays at AKL, but the Lodge is our real love, and AP is a must-dine experience for us each trip.  We look forward to getting to know you better!


----------



## bagsmom

Bagsmom Trip Report Day Three -- Epcot!

We got up bright and early on Sunday.  I was the only one up and at 'em.  Everyone else was pooped, but I forced them out of bed.  We drove to Epcot and were so excited to see the big geodesic sphere up ahead.  (Well, I personally was excited.)  Kids and husband were still half asleep.  (Are you seeing a pattern here?  Do you see which of us is Disney Crazy?)

We got in line about 40 minutes before opening.  There was a family behind us with two little girls who seemed like they wanted to make friends.  I sent my husband to the little cappuccino stand for an iced coffee.  We hadn't even been there two full days and he was already wearing out.

The kids behind us were still shyly smiling.  I heard the Mother telling her girls about my boys' mister fans -- she was pointing at the fans and speaking in another language -- maybe Portugese?  The girls smiled at me and I said "Do you speak any English?"  The Mother made the gesture for a tiny bit with her thumb and forefinger and said "a little."  So I pointed at the coffee stand  and said "Our Dad is sleepy."  I pantomimed sleeping.  Then I clapped my hands and said "No, no!  Wake up Dad!  He needs coffee!"  You could tell that they totally got it and thought it was funny.  Their father was clearly sympathizing with my tired husband.  When my DH came back, the girls laughed and clapped their hands and said "Wake up Dad!"  I thought the whole thing was hilarious!

We did all the wonderful rides in Future World -- Soarin', which is SO COOL but really needs to be re-done to feature Florida and DisneyWorld!  We got Fastpasses for Test Track, then went over and walked right onto the green team of Mission Space.  That was a first time ride for all of us and we all loved it.  It's funny how even when you know that you're not REALLY an astronaut and that it doesn't matter if you push the right buttons or not, you still get a little adrenaline rush from the pressure!

The kids wanted to build their own roller coaster at Sum of All Thrills.  That was very cool, too!  I rode with my younger son, who designed a more tame coaster.  My husband went with our new teenager, who of course did some loop the loops!  

We did Ellen's Energy Adventure -- fun!  I love Ellen!  I wish she was my next door neighbor!  Then we did Test Track -- very exciting!  And Spaceship Earth.  I love that one.  The audioanimatronic figures in this are impressive to me.  Maybe it's because of the low lighting, but I think they are very realistic.  

After this, we went home for lunch and a swim.  (Of course, DH took a long nap.)

Around 4:15, we took the bus back to Epcot and headed for World Showcase.  The boys really wanted to do the Phineas and Ferb thingie.  (Mission?  Challenge?  Adventure?)  The young and gorgeous girl who got them started was totally in character and told them how pleased she was that they would accept an assignment to help save the world.  It was so funny to see BOTH boys, even the 13 year old, listening intently, and nodding with big eyes.  (Maybe the 13 year old was more entranced by the castmember's beauty, but  they were both clearly impressed.)  I mentioned before that I just loved watching my sons run around Germany and the UK TOGETHER!  They were always great playmates, but my teen has really been wanting more alone time lately.  It was very nice to see them having fun and working together!  Have any of you done the Agent P. scavenger hunt?  The clues - especially the ones hidden in Germany -- were very neat!

We ended up back in the UK at the Rose and Crown.  We had dinner reservations for 7:00, so I checked us in at 6:30 and requested a table outside by the water.  We got one!!!!!  That was just too cool!  We had only a few bushes between us and the water.  Those bushes were really low and perfectly camouflaged the fireworks barges.  While we were eating, an ibis landed on the concrete wall and kept walking around, looking at my feet.  I know he was hoping I'd drop something, but I didn't.

Since we intended to take up a table for the whole evening, we made sure to order a lot and tried to stretch it out.  We never get appetizers or desserts, due to budget, appetite and weight watching.  But that night, we did!  We got the cheese platter -- so yummy!  They had a stilton with candied pecans and cranberries, some other sharp cheese with an onion jam, and ......  I forget the last one.  But they were all great!  We had fish and chips, except for my youngest, who had mac and cheese or plain pasta.  (I need my kids here to help me remember the details.)  Fish and chips -- oh so tasty!  Oh so deliciously greasy!  (Remember this for later, when you read the story of the Electric Light Parade Immodium Experience.)  For dessert, we shared sticky toffee pudding.  Delicious!  Yuuuuummmmmmm!

As for Illuminations, words can't do it justice.  None of us had seen it before, and we were all so impressed!

During the fireworks, I thought little bugs were landing on us.  It was ashes!  (Told you we were close!)

Walking out of the park wasn't the nightmare I thought it would be.  We waited a little while before breaking into the departing crowd, and it wasn't bad.  It took a VERY long time to get a bus, though.  We were completely exhausted by the time we got back.


----------



## DiznyDi

Welcome *cahedberg* so nice to have you here! Lots of information here and lots of good folks willing to share their experiences and opinions.

Love reading your TR *bagsmom*!  Such fun!  Keep 'em coming!

Love your idea *Kathy*; Club 59 and Holding.  OK Groupies, fess up - who's in?

*rusafee* I believe you were willing to organize a NE meet.  Right?
So far we have *rfassett*, *Andrew*,* Dreamer* - I think?, yourself, DDad and me. Anyone I've forgotten?  *Blossom* are you close enough to consider a meet in Pittsburgh? Speak up.


----------



## rfassett

DiznyDi said:


> Welcome cahedberg so nice to have you here! Lots of information here and lots of good folks willing to share their experiences and opinions.
> 
> Love reading your TR bagsmom!  Such fun!  Keep 'em coming!
> 
> Love your idea Kathy; Club 59 and Holding.  OK Groupies, fess up - who's in?
> 
> rusafee I believe you were willing to organize a NE meet.  Right?
> So far we have rfassett, Andrew, Dreamer - I think?, yourself, DDad and me. Anyone I've forgotten?  Blossom are you close enough to consider a meet in Pittsburgh? Speak up.



Sure - now you do the 59 and holding thing. Couldn't do it last week, could we? 

rfassett will be bringing Rebecca to the meet. She must have had a need to make me feel old over the weekend. She said several times over that in ten years we will celebrate our 50th anniversary. Her point was that those people that celebrate their 50th and have their picture in the paper do look old. It must be the camera.


----------



## bagsmom

rfassett said:


> Sure - now you do the 59 and holding thing. Couldn't do it last week, could we?
> 
> rfassett will be bringing Rebecca to the meet. She must have had a need to make me feel old over the weekend. She said several times over that in ten years we will celebrate our 50th anniversary. Her point was that those people that celebrate their 50th and have their picture in the paper do look old. It must be the camera.



I love it when people put in a picture from when they were really young and dating -- then recreate the pose with their current selves!  I've seen people do that with an ad, running the two photos side by side!  Congrats on your 40th, since it sounds like that will happen or did happen this year!


----------



## bagsmom

Bagsmom Trip Report Day Four

Blizzard Beach!

Monday morning we gathered our gear -- snacks and waters and water shoes -- and donned our waterpark swim suits.  If you will recall, my ensemble was especially chosen to withstand all sorts of active water fun!  Other people there were not AT ALL worried about this.  Holy Moly!  The people watching at Blizzard Beach was spectacular.  Honestly, I love that so many people aren't worried about how they look.  That came out sounding wrong, but I know you know what I mean.  People were there to have fun and most of them were strutting around without a care in the world.

One family -- Mom, teen daughters, and young daughters were all wearing bottoms that I think are called "tongas" or "tangas?"  Not thongs, but they are only intended to cover half the tush cheek.  That would make me nuts!  Like some sort of half-wedgie!

Speaking of wedgie, I watched a guy go down Summit Plummet.  I was down by the bottom when he came to a stop, he had to pull his swim trunks out of his rear end.  We made eye contact and we were both smiling.  So I said "wedgie?"  Turned out he was Scottish and in his wonderful, thick brogue, he grinned and said "Mehhhjorrrrrr seeeeper wedgih!"  (Major, super wedgie.)

We had another freakishly confident squirrel friend at Blizzard Beach.  Maybe he was related to the one from Tom Sawyer Island.  This one got up on our beach chairs and stuck his head in our bags and everything!  I brought a disposable waterproof camera with us for the kids to use.  I'm pretty sure all 24 pictures will be of the squirrel.

My older son and husband opted to skip Summit Plummet and did the Slush Gusher instead.  They said it was plenty exciting and didn't need to do it more than once.  We all did Teamboat Springs twice, then did Snow Stormers and Tobaggan Racers.  I'm happy to report that my swimsuit did well on all the slides!  The kids did the Ski Patrol Training Camp a while, then we went and did Downhill Double Dipper.

There were a few tense moments on the lazy river (what's it called?) when my younger son wanted to be independent and intentionally allowed himself to float waaaaaayyyy ahead of us.  Fortunately, he remembered what entry point we planned to stop at, and he was waiting there for us.

We left around 1:00, then went back to our villa home for a very relaxed evening.  We ate in the room and watched Wreck It Ralph.  (Cute movie!)

After the movie, we discussed the option of combining Tuesday and Thursday's plans into one day.  Both were planned half days at the MK, but since we did so much on Saturday, we could fit all the rides we wanted to do into one day.  That would let us go to Animal Kingdom on Thursday.

I fired up the laptop and hopped on Touring Plans.com.  I made a new customized plan for Thursday.  I just LOVE the Unofficial Guide book and the Touring Plans website.  

Since we had an early, early morning planned for Tuesday, we all got to bed by 9:00.


----------



## rfassett

bagsmom said:


> I love it when people put in a picture from when they were really young and dating -- then recreate the pose with their current selves!  I've seen people do that with an ad, running the two photos side by side!  Congrats on your 40th, since it sounds like that will happen or did happen this year!



Thanks Bagsmom.  We will actually celebrate on July 28th, Good Lord willing.

And I have been really enjoying your reports. Thanks!  Glad you guys had a magical time!


----------



## twokats

rfassett said:


> Sure - now you do the 59 and holding thing. Couldn't do it last week, could we?
> 
> rfassett will be bringing Rebecca to the meet. She must have had a need to make me feel old over the weekend. She said several times over that in ten years we will celebrate our 50th anniversary. Her point was that those people that celebrate their 50th and have their picture in the paper do look old. It must be the camera.



All I can say in my defense is that I did not realize until now how many of us were so close in age.  Pleeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssseeee forgive me!!!


----------



## twinmom108

VWL Groupies. Thank you for praying & caring about our town.
The situation is much better now but this fire was the most devastating fire that Colorado has ever seen.


containment is 75%     
483 homes lost      (that's alot of families )
over 3600 homes appear unaffected      firefight firefighting team simply amazing!)
over 14000 acres burned  (downgraded from previous stat)
2 fatalities  


Today there was a picnic where people affected from last years Waldo Canyon Fire got together with people affected by this Black Forest Fire.  True that Black Forest will never be the same but residents are getting much help & are staying strong, positive & are proving to be resilient.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies cahedberg!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

bagsmom
Love the trip reports, looking forward to the next installment!!


----------



## horselover

cahedberg said:


> Hi everyone! Newbie here...to DIS, DVC and VWL. We own in AKL, but on our last trip to house of the mouse, my DH and I had dinner at Artist Point and fell in love with the lodge. So, on our very first vaca as DVC members we are headed there in Jan 2014! I just wanted to take a minute and say hi as I read through these posts.
> 
> Christa



Wahooooo!  Another new groupie!  I think word is getting out about the friendliest thread on the DIS.    

Welcome Christa!     

Enjoying your TR Bagsmom!


----------



## bagsmom

twinmom108 said:


> VWL Groupies. Thank you for praying & caring about our town.
> The situation is much better now but this fire was the most devastating fire that Colorado has ever seen.
> 
> 
> containment is 75%
> 483 homes lost      (that's alot of families )
> over 3600 homes appear unaffected      firefight firefighting team simply amazing!)
> over 14000 acres burned  (downgraded from previous stat)
> 2 fatalities
> 
> 
> Today there was a picnic where people affected from last years Waldo Canyon Fire got together with people affected by this Black Forest Fire.  True that Black Forest will never be the same but residents are getting much help & are staying strong, positive & are proving to be resilient.



I will definitely pray!  I'm not a news watcher... was this a wildfire that started naturally?  It's horrible no matter what, but I'd hate to think that a careless camper started it.  Big prayers in your direction!


----------



## eliza61

bagsmom said:


> Bagsmom Trip Report Day Three -- Epcot!
> 
> We got up bright and early on Sunday.  I was the only one up and at 'em.  Everyone else was pooped, but I forced them out of bed.  We drove to Epcot and were so excited to see the big geodesic sphere up ahead.  (Well, I personally was excited.)  Kids and husband were still half asleep.  (Are you seeing a pattern here?  Do you see which of us is Disney Crazy?)
> 
> *We got in line about 40 minutes before opening. * There was a family behind us with two little girls who seemed like they wanted to make friends.  I sent my husband to the little cappuccino stand for an iced coffee.  We hadn't even been there two full days and he was already wearing out.
> 
> 
> We did all the wonderful rides in Future World -- Soarin', which is SO COOL but really needs to be re-done to feature Florida and DisneyWorld!  We got Fastpasses for Test Track, then went over and walked right onto the green team of Mission Space.  That was a first time ride for all of us and we all loved it.  It's funny how even when you know that you're not REALLY an astronaut and that it doesn't matter if you push the right buttons or not, you still get a little adrenaline rush from the pressure!
> 
> The kids wanted to build their own roller coaster at Sum of All Thrills.  That was very cool, too!  I rode with my younger son, who designed a more tame coaster.  My husband went with our new teenager, who of course did some loop the loops!
> 
> We did Ellen's Energy Adventure -- fun!  I love Ellen!  I wish she was my next door neighbor!  Then we did Test Track -- very exciting!  And Spaceship Earth.  I love that one.  The audioanimatronic figures in this are impressive to me.  Maybe it's because of the low lighting, but I think they are very realistic.
> 
> After this, we went home for lunch and a swim.  (Of course, DH took a long nap.)
> 
> Around 4:15, we took the bus back to Epcot and headed for World Showcase.  The boys really wanted to do the Phineas and Ferb thingie.  (Mission?  Challenge?  Adventure?)  The young and gorgeous girl who got them started was totally in character and told them how pleased she was that they would accept an assignment to help save the world.  It was so funny to see BOTH boys, even the 13 year old, listening intently, and nodding with big eyes.  (Maybe the 13 year old was more entranced by the castmember's beauty, but  they were both clearly impressed.)  I mentioned before that I just loved watching my sons run around Germany and the UK TOGETHER!  They were always great playmates, but my teen has really been wanting more alone time lately.  It was very nice to see them having fun and working together!  Have any of you done the Agent P. scavenger hunt?  The clues - especially the ones hidden in Germany -- were very neat!
> 
> Since we intended to take up a table for the whole evening, we made sure to order a lot and tried to stretch it out.  We never get appetizers or desserts, due to budget, appetite and weight watching.  But that night, we did!  We got the cheese platter -- so yummy!  They had a stilton with candied pecans and cranberries, some other sharp cheese with an onion jam, and ......  I forget the last one.  But they were all great!  We had fish and chips, except for my youngest, who had mac and cheese or plain pasta.  (I need my kids here to help me remember the details.)  Fish and chips -- oh so tasty!  Oh so deliciously greasy!  (Remember this for later, when you read the story of the Electric Light Parade Immodium Experience.)  For dessert, we shared sticky toffee pudding.  Delicious!  Yuuuuummmmmmm!
> 
> As for Illuminations, words can't do it justice.  None of us had seen it before, and we were all so impressed!
> 
> During the fireworks, I thought little bugs were landing on us.  It was ashes!  (Told you we were close!)
> 
> Walking out of the park wasn't the nightmare I thought it would be.  We waited a little while before breaking into the departing crowd, and it wasn't bad.  It took a VERY long time to get a bus, though.  We were completely exhausted by the time we got back.



Oh you brave, brave disser.  My family would throw a mutiny if I tried to get them to the parks that early.   

Glad you liked illuminations.  It is my favorite by far.  even more so than wishes.  

Sounds like you guys are having a great time.

Have you seen the new Main street Bakery.  There is a hot debate on whether or not it's a let down. I'm not a big fan of starbucks so I was bumbed to hear it was turning into a starbucks.  Not that I have any thing against them it's just I live in a major city and we have a starbucks on every block.  literally.  In philly there are blocks where there are two starbucks!!


----------



## sleepydog25

rfassett said:


> Sure - now you do the 59 and holding thing. Couldn't do it last week, could we?
> 
> *rfassett will be bringing Rebecca to the meet.* She must have had a need to make me feel old over the weekend. She said several times over that in ten years we will celebrate our 50th anniversary. Her point was that those people that celebrate their 50th and have their picture in the paper do look old. It must be the camera.


*Slydog* is so happy to see the third-person reference is catching on!  

Loving the trip report, *bags*!  "Mehjjjhor seeeper wedgih!"


----------



## rusafee1183

*Bagsmom *- I am loving the TR so far!!  I have only gotten to read the first installment, but I am looking forward to reading the rest! I need a Disney fix bad  

I do hope you can figure out Photobucket! I would love to see pictures! 

I'm still trying to figure out how to make my pics smaller on photobucket.... I want to put up a few from Alaska, but don't want them to be lifesized 

*Sly -* do you have a tutorial for re-sizing? I tried to do it, and then posted them here and did a preview and they were HUGE 



cahedberg said:


> Hi everyone! Newbie here...to DIS, DVC and VWL. We own in AKL, but on our last trip to house of the mouse, my DH and I had dinner at Artist Point and fell in love with the lodge. So, on our very first vaca as DVC members we are headed there in Jan 2014! I just wanted to take a minute and say hi as I read through these posts.
> 
> Christa



  Christa!  

And HI neighbor! We own at AKV too (and we are closing soon on a VWL contract too!  ) 

They aren't lying! This really is the best group on the Dis. 




DiznyDi said:


> Welcome *cahedberg* so nice to have you here! Lots of information here and lots of good folks willing to share their experiences and opinions.
> 
> Love reading your TR *bagsmom*!  Such fun!  Keep 'em coming!
> 
> Love your idea *Kathy*; Club 59 and Holding.  OK Groupies, fess up - who's in?
> 
> *rusafee* I believe you were willing to organize a NE meet.  Right?
> So far we have *rfassett*, *Andrew*,* Dreamer* - I think?, yourself, DDad and me. Anyone I've forgotten?  *Blossom* are you close enough to consider a meet in Pittsburgh? Speak up.



Yep, I will organize! When would we all like to do this? I am free weekends, and available most weekends this summer. Do we want to shoot for August? Sooner, later? I am open for anything! I don't have to travel as far as you guys do, so I can work around your schedules! 



twinmom108 said:


> VWL Groupies. Thank you for praying & caring about our town.
> The situation is much better now but this fire was the most devastating fire that Colorado has ever seen.
> 
> 
> containment is 75%
> 483 homes lost      (that's alot of families )
> over 3600 homes appear unaffected      firefight firefighting team simply amazing!)
> over 14000 acres burned  (downgraded from previous stat)
> 2 fatalities
> 
> 
> Today there was a picnic where people affected from last years Waldo Canyon Fire got together with people affected by this Black Forest Fire.  True that Black Forest will never be the same but residents are getting much help & are staying strong, positive & are proving to be resilient.



 Still sending well wishes your way


----------



## twinmom108

bagsmom said:


> I will definitely pray!  I'm not a news watcher... was this a wildfire that started naturally?  It's horrible no matter what, but I'd hate to think that a careless camper started it.  Big prayers in your direction!



Thank you, Bagsmom.  Black Forest is a beautiful rural residential community in our town.  Many of the lots have 5+  acres so homes are more spread apart than in your average residential neighborhood.  Named Black Forest for all the dense trees in the area.  It's like living up in the mountains, but you're still just minutes from town.  It has hiking trails & lovely parks within it's boundaries.  

They're not sure of the reason it started & have a hotline open.  They are treating it as a crime scene, one because of the fatalities & two so as not to mishandle evidence in the event the fire was deliberately set.  Update on homes lost this morning is 502.  A staggering # indeed. Even though that # will probably get higher because they haven't assessed all the homes in the Black Forest yet, they say they do not expect to lose any additional homes from the fire.   On the positive note   the fire fighting team has been beyond amazing & has saved over 3600 homes!!  People are banding together, in donations & volunteering for what ever needs to be done or helping people with their needs. 

Prayer still coveted, while the containment increases & ultimately the fire being extinguished completely.


----------



## rfassett

rusafee1183 said:


> Yep, I will organize! When would we all like to do this? I am free weekends, and available most weekends this summer. Do we want to shoot for August? Sooner, later? I am open for anything! I don't have to travel as far as you guys do, so I can work around your schedules!



Not many restrictions here except that weekends are better than weekdays.  I AM aware of a couple of reunions that might get in the way in August and September - but they are only one day of the weekend.  I guess the only other issue I have is that the later it goes into the summer, the more the Pittsburgh folks will be thinking and talking about the Steelers and I don't think I would be welcomed into the town then. 

Anyway, let's just throw out a date and see where it goes.


----------



## bagsmom

Bagsmom Trip Report Day 5

Back to the Magic Kingdom

This was a HOT day!  Once again, we were at the entrance an hour before opening and there were already lots of people there.  They let people through the ticketing gates early, and into the area below the depot for the opening show.  All the shady waiting areas (not many of them in the first place) were taken up, so we sat on the ground in the blazing sun for about 40 minutes.  It was sort of awful.  The sweat was just rolling off our bodies, in spite of our fans and hats and umbrella.  We broke out our playing cards, anyway, and made the best of it.

When the opening show started, I really got choked up.  We were the Opening Family back in 2009, when my boys were 6 and 9.  So much time has passsed since then, and although every stage is wonderful, sometimes I miss those days of "little people."  When the opening family came out to the depot, I almost cried -- I knew how excited they all were and felt so happy for them, making those special memories!

In the meantime, we sweated some more and waited for the excessively perky dancers to finish their number -- eventually we flowed into the park.  Our Touring Plans app told us to do Buzz Lightyear first.  We just walked right on -- I think we were maybe the 3rd car.  It's fun, but I like Toy Story better.  I know that we must stay authentic to good ol' Buzz, with his little red laser light, but dang, it's hard to see!  Is that even MY light?  Where am I aiming?  I just went with the "push the button repeatedly" method and surprisingly racked up a gazillion points!  Yay, Mom!

We got Fastpasses for Space Mountain after that -- but just for older son and DH.  Younger son and I were content with our experience on Big Thunder.  I don't remember what else we did immediately after.  I think we went into Fantasyland for a while.  We did the barnstormer and oldest son left his ID lanyard on it!  Oh no!  Going back for it took some time.  We did the teacups -- always fun!  Then DH and son went back over to Space Mountain while younger son and I hit the restroom and a shop or two.

We met back at Small World.  When the menfolk returned from Space Mountain, my son was grinning and bouncing.  My husband looked like he'd been put in a blender.  Son said "my one word description of that would be -- AWESOME!"  I asked my husband what his one word would be.  He said "Hell."  

Small World was a welcome rest for him!  After that, I sent the hot and tired men over to the Pinocchio themed restaurant to cool off and eat.  They ordered some greasy pizza while I took their tickets and set off for fastpasses.

In my previous reports, did I mention that I have some sort of personality defect that makes me LOOOOVVVVE being a fastpass runner?  It's like a little personal contest with myself.  How fast can I get there and back?  It is impossible to get through a big crowd of hot, slow moving families who are walking 6 abreast -- at the speed of snails in molasses -- if you are going with your family and trying to stay together.  The fastpass runner strategy makes so much more sense.  One person can move like a rabbit!  Love it!

When I got back with fast passes for The Jungle Cruise, my husband was shocked at how quickly I went all the way across the park and back.  I felt like a racing champion!  (And I am neither sporty nor competetive, normally.  Weird.)

We had some bad luck with rides that day.  The new Little Mermaid ride wasn't working in the morning.  Bummer.  Neither was Haunted Mansion.  Another bummer -- but at least we'd been able to do that on our previous visit to the MK.  I don't remember our exact order, but we did a couple of other things, Philharmagic, and the Jungle Cruise.  We had hoped to eat lunch at Be Our Guest that day, but the line was all the way across the bridge from the moment it opened.  It really was such an unusually hot and humid day, we opted to skip it.  Nevertheless, no day is a bad day at the Magic Kingdom!

We returned to our room for a swim and a long rest.  We ate some sandwiches and stuff in the room, and made sure to save room for a treat that we'd all been looking forward to.  Drunken Donuts at the Territory Lounge!

Our plan for that evening was to have our treat, then return by boat to the MK for the Electric Light Parade.  We would stay in the main circle area, just inside the park, so that we could get out more efficiently after.

Around 6:00, we went to the lounge.  The donuts were really good!  Hot and greasy, in a paper sack with cinnamon sugar!  You shook the bag to coat the donuts, then dunked them in a wonderful sauce of Grand Marnier, melted butter, and I think a little maple syrup.  Deeeeelightful!

It took a while to make the donuts, so we watched a family come in and sit down nearby.  The kids got their own table and entertained themselves, while the exhausted looking Mom and Dad proceeded to have 3 rounds of drinks.  No kidding!!!!!!!!  How could they even WALK after that????

Waiting for the boat took a bit of time as well, so I think it was around 7:30 by the time we got to the Kingdom.  We got a nice curbside seat in front of the big building with the Kodak photo shop (is that the theatre?)  Husband and older son were content to sit and people watch.  Younger son wanted to shop, so off we went.  When we checked back in, husband looked a little peaked.  Son wanted more shopping, so we went off again -- just for a few minutes.  When we got back, it must have been a little after 8:30 or something.  The crowds were really packing in for the parade and fireworks.  Castmembers were starting to direct people here and there.  By this time, husband looked a little panicked.  "I have a problem," he said.  Uh oh.  Fish and chips a few nights ago.  Funnel cake yesterday.  Greasy pizza for lunch and melted butter and donuts.....  whoops.   "Do you have any imodium on you?"  Well, no, I did not.  I went and asked a castmember if I could buy any anywhere in the park.  She suggested we try the first aid center.

I returned to husband and suggested that he walk up Main Street past Casey's, and see if the nurse would give him some medicine.  "I can't move," he said, with his eyes very, very large.  "I have to stay right here."  He gave me a very meaningful look.

So, youngest son and I set off on a mission!!!!!!  There were a few people in the first aid center.  When the nurse came out to ask how he could help, I looked around and thought, what the heck?  No one here knows me or my husband.  So I just blurted out "my husband is sitting on the curb back by the depot and he couldn't come here himself because if he stands up he might have a major intestinal blow-out.  Do you happen to have any imodium?"

Without blinking an eye, he said "yes I do!"  He gave me enough for 24 hours with dosing instructions.  What was funny, was at that point, everyone in the place proceeded to chime in with helpful information about situations like that.  One young girl said she had IBS and the imodium would help immediately!  Good to know!

We got back to husband and totally bored older son just in the nick of time!  I think by the time the two high school marching bands finished their performances, husband was feeling much better.

If anyone has ever been through something like that, you know it's not at all funny.  (And yet it was!)  It sure makes for a heck of a memory!  My kids will probably tell their kids about it someday!

As always, the parade was a magical experience.  I hadn't seen it since I was a kid (not counting the view from a distance before the TT dessert party!)  It's so lovely and never gets old!  The kids really liked the big dragon, even though they'd never even heard of the movie Pete's Dragon.

The boat ride back to the villa was uneventful, thank goodness!!!!!

And even better, the next day was our well-deserved day off!


----------



## rusafee1183

rfassett said:


> Not many restrictions here except that weekends are better than weekdays.  I AM aware of a couple of reunions that might get in the way in August and September - but they are only one day of the weekend.  I guess the only other issue I have is that the later it goes into the summer, *the more the Pittsburgh folks will be thinking and talking about the Steelers and I don't think I would be welcomed into the town then.*
> 
> Anyway, let's just throw out a date and see where it goes.



Well, I guess that's true. If we do it sooner, we will just be talking about our world champion Pirates   

The only times I am really not free the last weekend in June or July 20th. 

Anyone have any suggestions? Last weekend in July? Early August? That way we won't be encroaching too much into football season.  P.S. - are you a Bengals fan?  

What works with everyone's schedules?


----------



## cahedberg

Thanks to everyone for the wonderfully WARM welcome! I too have been enjoying bagsmom TR. And just generally pursuing the forum.

My family is headed to the Lodge the first week of Jan after New Years. My dd's will want to partake of the pool. Will it be warm enough? I should know this answer as I am Floridian born and raised. However, left at 20 for the Army and don't know anymore. I know sometimes we swam on Christmas Day....lol.

I will continue to read the forum for tips and tricks. Just wanted to say thanks again for the welcome. It's always nice to get positive feedback in cyberspace. 

Christa


----------



## rusafee1183

cahedberg said:


> Thanks to everyone for the wonderfully WARM welcome! I too have been enjoying bagsmom TR. And just generally pursuing the forum.
> 
> My family is headed to the Lodge the first week of Jan after New Years. My dd's will want to partake of the pool. Will it be warm enough? I should know this answer as I am Floridian born and raised. However, left at 20 for the Army and don't know anymore. I know sometimes we swam on Christmas Day....lol.
> 
> I will continue to read the forum for tips and tricks. Just wanted to say thanks again for the welcome. It's always nice to get positive feedback in cyberspace.
> 
> Christa



My husband and I went to WDW last January, and it was kind of a crapshoot. There were some days where in the shade, and with a breeze it would have been way too cold. But, then there were a few days that it was HOT and we lounged by the pool and swam all day. This was the 3rd week in January if that helps at all.


----------



## cahedberg

rusafee1183 said:


> My husband and I went to WDW last January, and it was kind of a crapshoot. There were some days where in the shade, and with a breeze it would have been way too cold. But, then there were a few days that it was HOT and we lounged by the pool and swam all day. This was the 3rd week in January if that helps at all.



Thanks! It actually reinforces my initial "prepare for all types of weather" approach for this time of year in FL.......


----------



## bagsmom

cahedberg said:


> Thanks to everyone for the wonderfully WARM welcome! I too have been enjoying bagsmom TR. And just generally pursuing the forum.
> 
> My family is headed to the Lodge the first week of Jan after New Years. My dd's will want to partake of the pool. Will it be warm enough? I should know this answer as I am Floridian born and raised. However, left at 20 for the Army and don't know anymore. I know sometimes we swam on Christmas Day....lol.
> 
> I will continue to read the forum for tips and tricks. Just wanted to say thanks again for the welcome. It's always nice to get positive feedback in cyberspace.
> 
> Christa




Hey Christa!

I'll be glad to hear about your January trip.  On everyone else's advice, I'm trying to combat my post-Disney blues by looking ahead to another trip.  Husband said he will not go again in the summer, so maybe we can go over a long winter break!  I'm not a heat person, so the thought of wandering the world in a jacket and jeans sounds like heaven!  I know you will have fun!


----------



## rfassett

rusafee1183 said:


> Well, I guess that's true. If we do it sooner, we will just be talking about our world champion Pirates
> 
> The only times I am really not free the last weekend in June or July 20th.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? Last weekend in July? Early August? That way we won't be encroaching too much into football season.  P.S. - are you a Bengals fan?
> 
> What works with everyone's schedules?



Worse - from a Steeler's fan perspective.  I was born and raised in Ashtabula Ohio, a short 55 miles from the old municipal stadium in downtown Cleveland.  I have been a life time fan of the perennial loser Cleveland Browns and the perennial loser but great training team of Cleveland Indians.  It keeps me very humble following those two teams.  Oh, and let's not forget the Cleveland Cadavers - but I don't follow semi-pro basketball. 

Late July or early August works for us.


----------



## Andrew015

rfassett said:


> Worse - from a Steeler's fan perspective.  I was born and raised in Ashtabula Ohio, a short 55 miles from the old municipal stadium in downtown Cleveland.  I have been a life time fan of the perennial loser Cleveland Browns and the perennial loser but great training team of Cleveland Indians.  It keeps me very humble following those two teams.  Oh, and let's not forget the Cleveland Cadavers - but I don't follow semi-pro basketball.
> 
> Late July or early August works for us.




I've lived in Cleveland (Lake County) my entire life.   I follow the perennial losers every year, and I tell ya what... I think it makes us better individuals.  I mean who really wants to follow a team that wins allllllll the time??? ........................    


August would work well for me too.


----------



## bagsmom

Eliza, did you ask about Starbuck's?  I think it was you.

We didn't go there, so I'm not sure how it is.

I have a shy bladder (TMI -- I know) so I have to totally limit my drinking of ANYTHING, especially coffee, at WDW!

And I am a coffee addict!  I had excedrin and caffeine gum in my purse to help with the withdrawal symptoms!!!!!

I would have loved to go in there, though!


----------



## rusafee1183

I'm curious about Starbucks too. 

I am a huge Starbucks fan, so I was happy about their coffee being sold in the parks. But, I was hoping it would be done in a tasteful way. Kind of like, "what's the big deal, it will be the Main Street Bakery that just so happens to sell Starbucks" 

I saw pictures online, and IDK if it was the way that the site presented it (they were clearly against the idea) or what, but I am pretty disappointed with how it looks. It doesn't look like the Main Street Bakery featuring Starbucks, it looks like a Starbucks planted itself on my beloved Main Street USA. 

Like I said, it may have only been the way that the site presented it and I really hope so.... I will be very disappointed if they changed it as much as it appears they did.


----------



## DiznyDi

rfassett said:


> Sure - now you do the 59 and holding thing. Couldn't do it last week, could we? ......



Sometimes we Groupies get a little behind... you can be our _member emeritus_! 



rusafee1183 said:


> ......
> 
> Yep, I will organize! When would we all like to do this? I am free weekends, and available most weekends this summer. Do we want to shoot for August? Sooner, later? I am open for anything! I don't have to travel as far as you guys do, so I can work around your schedules!



We have relatives coming from Germany in July.  Anytime after the first week-end in August would be best for us - they leave August 5. If the consensus is better to do July, we'll do our best to make it. Saturday or Sunday.

bagsmom - thoroughly enjoying your TR!  Your poor DH, I feel his pain.


----------



## bagsmom

DiznyDi said:


> Sometimes we Groupies get a little behind... you can be our _member emeritus_!
> 
> 
> 
> We have relatives coming from Germany in July.  Anytime after the first week-end in August would be best for us - they leave August 5. If the consensus is better to do July, we'll do our best to make it. Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> bagsmom - thoroughly enjoying your TR!  Your poor DH, I feel his pain.



DH felt all sorts of pain -- some physical, some mental.  He is a "restful" sort of person, so the whole Disney vacation was a little hard on him.  We were all in one small room so the TV was almost always on the Disney Channel -- Jessie, Austin and Allie, and other pre-teen comedies were burned into our brains!  He had to stay up late a few times -- horrors!    But seriously, we did have a great vacation, and although it wasn't his idea of the ideal getaway, he was a great sport about it, Immodium and all!


----------



## rfassett

DiznyDi said:


> Sometimes we Groupies get a little behind... you can be our member emeritus!



Oh yay! I get a title!


----------



## bagsmom

Bagsmom Trip Report Day Six

Our Day Off

Wednesday was our much-needed day of relaxation!  We slept in a while (which for us, was 8:00)  We laid around like bumps for a while, then decided we were hungry.  

We had reservations at Whispering Canyon for 10:30, so we decided to go ahead and get ready, then see if they could take us early.  They could!

We had a great breakfast.  The waiter was totally unlike the yee-haw, boisterous cowboys and girls that were waiting the other tables.  He had a quiet, dry sense of humor, which my husband enjoyed.  I had eggs and toast.  The boys had pancakes.  My husband had banana bread french toast, which he said was just fabulous!

After our meal, we got the scavenger hunt list of hidden Mickeys for the lodge.  The boys had fun doing that for a while, then we decided to go swimming.  Let me say again, for about the jillionth time -- people-watching at a big busy pool is THE BEST!

DH and I enjoyed (?) being in the pool with our boys.  I put that question mark in there because it was delightful, in a way.  They were acting just like they did when they were little -- wanting us to carry them around, wanting us to tow them behind while they rode on our backs...   It was like being in a time machine, going back to the days of our little, silly boys.  The question mark part came with the fact that they are both big, tall boys -- oldest weighs 128 and wears a size 13 men's shoe.  It was like being in the pool with two ponies.

We had a snack back at the room -- not much, since we had reservations for the early showing of the Hoop Dee Doo Revue!!!!!!

We took the boat over to Fort Wilderness, excited to pick up our reserved golf cart and cruise around.  Guess what?  The golf cart pick up was waaaaaay far away on the other side of the campground!  Oh my, it was HOT that afternoon, too.  We went to the bus stop and waited for the bus to take us to the front entrance.  We got our golf cart and drove around for a while, then headed for the Hoop.  It was about 3:15, and people were lining up, so we did too.  Oh my goodness, did I say it was hot?  It was hot.  There was a photopass photographer there, doing family pictures, so we got in the line for that.  By the time we got up there, we had big sweat stains on the belly and under the chest and pits.  Sweatballs rolling down the back and off our faces.  Oh my.

When they rang the dinner bell and started letting people in, we were all THRILLED to go into the airconditioning!  We had a fabulous table, right in the center of the main floor.  (Husband thought it was just great luck.  He still doesn't realize that we paid extra to be there! )

You all know how the Hoop goes.  The food was great (although kids ate none of it.  Younger son had one piece of cornbread and a couple bites of mac and cheese.  Oldest had part of a piece of chicken.) and the show was very, very corny, cornball FUN!  I was so pleased that the kids really liked it a LOT!  I loved it when they called for anniversaries, then had the couples get up and do a little slow dance!  So nice!!!!!  It was a super experience, all the way around.

After the show, we hopped on our golf cart and cruised around the campground loops.  We saw a couple of deer, and a great number of impressive RVs!  (I sooooo wish we had one!)  I went to Disney World with my family in the 70s and once in 1980.  We camped at Fort Wilderness every time.  What wonderful fun it was for me to ride around there again!  It was and still is -- hands down -- the most beautifully maintained campground I have ever seen!

When we started hearing big thunder, we decided to turn in our cart and take the boat back to the lodge.  That was the beginning of what we later named "Adventures in Disney Transportation!"  The boats took a long time and had been re-routed.  We waited for the boat quite a while, and when it came, they informed us that it would ONLY go to the Contemporary.  Looking at the sky, we thought we'd better just get on it and go!

We got to the Contemporary and learned that the buses were going to a temporary bus stop, so we had to look around a while.  Then we heard someone say that all the boats had been stopped and that they'd be sending busses.  We saw the tons of people waiting at the make-shift bus stop, looked at the sky again, and said..... let's get a cab!

Yes, we were crazy people and took a cab.  It only cost us 6 dollars and it was worth it, since it started raining cats and dogs!

We headed back to our cozy room at the villa, and had a relaxing evening.  Since we had decided earlier in the week to combine our original Tuesday and Thursday plans into one (MK) -- we would be going THursday morning to the Animal Kingdom!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Andrew015 said:


> Kat - You might have to put in the good word for me    I'm in Cleveland (not sure where she is studying), but distance really won't matter if she's the right one



I'll see what can be done Andrew!    She's in Athens so not next door but not too bad either.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary DiznyDad and DiznyDi!!!


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary DiznyDad and DiznyDi!!!



 HAPPY ANNIVERSARY DiznyDad and DiznyDi!!!!

May the date continue to be filled with magic!


----------



## jimmytammy

rfassett said:


> Worse - from a Steeler's fan perspective.  I was born and raised in Ashtabula Ohio, a short 55 miles from the old municipal stadium in downtown Cleveland.  I have been a life time fan of the perennial loser Cleveland Browns and the perennial loser but great training team of Cleveland Indians.  It keeps me very humble following those two teams.  Oh, and let's not forget the Cleveland Cadavers - but I don't follow semi-pro basketball.
> 
> Late July or early August works for us.



We used to have the Indians rookie league in our town and got to see some big name players here like Jim Thome and Manny Ramirez play here.  We are now the Burlington Royals.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Happy Anniversary DIZNYs!!!!!*


----------



## horselover

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY DI & RICH!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

Happy Anniversary Quadruple D!!!!!!


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:


> We used to have the Indians rookie league in our town and got to see some big name players here like Jim Thome and Manny Ramirez play here.  We are now the Burlington Royals.



How cool is that?!


----------



## eliza61

bagsmom said:


> Eliza, did you ask about Starbuck's?  I think it was you.
> 
> We didn't go there, so I'm not sure how it is.
> 
> I have a shy bladder (TMI -- I know) so I have to totally limit my drinking of ANYTHING, especially coffee, at WDW!
> 
> And I am a coffee addict!  I had excedrin and caffeine gum in my purse to help with the withdrawal symptoms!!!!!
> 
> I would have loved to go in there, though!



Yep it was me.  So here's my take.

First, unfortunately I feel it's pretty much been a starbucks take over.  according to disney food blog
1) the pasteries will be starbucks
2) breakfast sandwiches will be starbucks.
3) starbucks gc's will be honored 
4) cm's are being trained to serve and ring according to how they do it in every other starbucks.  even down to marking the cups.

Now I don't consider myself a disney purist but I will admit that Main st and Mk have probably more of an emotional attachment than other vacation venues.  and I don't think I'm "anti-change".  One of the things I loved about the mouseworld is that they use to be the leaders in innovation and uniqueness.  I think now universal is beating the pants off them in this area.

Starbucks is another example of this.  There truly is nothing "unique" nor "innovative" about starbucks and maybe coffee is not supposed to be.  I do feel sad that the same wrapped pasteries now being served on Main street are the same ones I get from the starbucks in my target.  

I totally agree that they needed a 1/2 way decent cup of joe on property but they couldn't solve that any other way than bring in a chain?    I've seen the pictures and sorry it looks like the starbucks in Haddonfield NJ.  same lighting, same cases, every thing.

I'm pretty much this way on vacation.  When I'm in Paris, no I do not go to Mcdonald's.  In London the kids were upset because sorry no I am not having lunch at chick filet.  It's what I do at home.  

So I am glad they have a good cup of coffee, I'm just sorry they had to destroy the Main street bakery to do it.

Just my take.


----------



## eliza61

*happy anniversary di and dad!!  Many, many more​*


----------



## rfassett

eliza61 said:


> Yep it was me.  So here's my take.
> 
> First, unfortunately I feel it's pretty much been a starbucks take over.  according to disney food blog
> 1) the pasteries will be starbucks
> 2) breakfast sandwiches will be starbucks.
> 3) starbucks gc's will be honored
> 4) cm's are being trained to serve and ring according to how they do it in every other starbucks.  even down to marking the cups.
> 
> Now I don't consider myself a disney purist but I will admit that Main st and Mk have probably more of an emotional attachment than other vacation venues.  and I don't think I'm "anti-change".  One of the things I loved about the mouseworld is that they use to be the leaders in innovation and uniqueness.  I think now universal is beating the pants off them in this area.
> 
> Starbucks is another example of this.  There truly is nothing "unique" nor "innovative" about starbucks and maybe coffee is not supposed to be.  I do feel sad that the same wrapped pasteries now being served on Main street are the same ones I get from the starbucks in my target.
> 
> I totally agree that they needed a 1/2 way decent cup of joe on property but they couldn't solve that any other way than bring in a chain?    I've seen the pictures and sorry it looks like the starbucks in Haddonfield NJ.  same lighting, same cases, every thing.
> 
> I'm pretty much this way on vacation.  When I'm in Paris, no I do not go to Mcdonald's.  In London the kids were upset because sorry no I am not having lunch at chick filet.  It's what I do at home.
> 
> So I am glad they have a good cup of coffee, I'm just sorry they had to destroy the Main street bakery to do it.
> 
> Just my take.



Eliza61, you verbalize my sentiments.  I love my coffee (so much so that I may be the only person to ever have his doctor say that he should drink MORE coffee, but that is another story) but Starbucks does not belong on Main Street USA.


----------



## bagsmom

eliza61 said:


> Yep it was me.  So here's my take.
> 
> First, unfortunately I feel it's pretty much been a starbucks take over.  according to disney food blog
> 1) the pasteries will be starbucks
> 2) breakfast sandwiches will be starbucks.
> 3) starbucks gc's will be honored
> 4) cm's are being trained to serve and ring according to how they do it in every other starbucks.  even down to marking the cups.
> 
> Now I don't consider myself a disney purist but I will admit that Main st and Mk have probably more of an emotional attachment than other vacation venues.  and I don't think I'm "anti-change".  One of the things I loved about the mouseworld is that they use to be the leaders in innovation and uniqueness.  I think now universal is beating the pants off them in this area.
> 
> Starbucks is another example of this.  There truly is nothing "unique" nor "innovative" about starbucks and maybe coffee is not supposed to be.  I do feel sad that the same wrapped pasteries now being served on Main street are the same ones I get from the starbucks in my target.
> 
> I totally agree that they needed a 1/2 way decent cup of joe on property but they couldn't solve that any other way than bring in a chain?    I've seen the pictures and sorry it looks like the starbucks in Haddonfield NJ.  same lighting, same cases, every thing.
> 
> I'm pretty much this way on vacation.  When I'm in Paris, no I do not go to Mcdonald's.  In London the kids were upset because sorry no I am not having lunch at chick filet.  It's what I do at home.
> 
> So I am glad they have a good cup of coffee, I'm just sorry they had to destroy the Main street bakery to do it.
> 
> Just my take.



I keep up with the blog on the Touring Plans website and this issue has been the absolute most heated, volatile topic I've ever read about on there!  People are very passionate!


----------



## eliza61

bagsmom said:


> I keep up with the blog on the Touring Plans website and this issue has been the absolute most heated, volatile topic I've ever read about on there!  People are very passionate!



LOL.  Disney is in a very unique position as far as the vacation world goes.

First, It's one of the few places that people feel emotionally attached to, that bares no resemblance to real life.    Main street is "that" street at home, every one's happy, it's safe and always sunny.  
Disney reminds us of our "better" selves or at least what our "better" selves could be.  It intentionally plays on our "what life could be" sense of self. 
Next, the company itself is/was such an integral part of our lives.  Older folks grew up on The wide world of disney.  This was pre 24/7 cable, pre special effects, so Mary poppins, Cinderella, jungle book.  those were our introductions into the world of fantasy and make believe.  It was also very multi-generational.  In NYC it came on on Sunday evening, a time when many families were together so every one was watching tv.  there weren't house holds with 1 tv in every room for every individual.


I am absolutely floored when I think of how attached I am to the mouseworld. emotionally, my sons growing up there, trying different resorts, just tons of memories.   So even some thing as every day as a cup of coffee can really get the juices flowing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary DiznyD's!!  *



eliza61 said:


> Yep it was me.  So here's my take.
> 
> First, unfortunately I feel it's pretty much been a starbucks take over.  according to disney food blog
> 1) the pasteries will be starbucks
> 2) breakfast sandwiches will be starbucks.
> 3) starbucks gc's will be honored
> 4) cm's are being trained to serve and ring according to how they do it in every other starbucks.  even down to marking the cups.
> 
> Now I don't consider myself a disney purist but I will admit that Main st and Mk have probably more of an emotional attachment than other vacation venues.  and I don't think I'm "anti-change".  One of the things I loved about the mouseworld is that they use to be the leaders in innovation and uniqueness.  I think now universal is beating the pants off them in this area.
> 
> Starbucks is another example of this.  There truly is nothing "unique" nor "innovative" about starbucks and maybe coffee is not supposed to be.  I do feel sad that the same wrapped pasteries now being served on Main street are the same ones I get from the starbucks in my target.
> 
> I totally agree that they needed a 1/2 way decent cup of joe on property but they couldn't solve that any other way than bring in a chain?    I've seen the pictures and sorry it looks like the starbucks in Haddonfield NJ.  same lighting, same cases, every thing.
> 
> I'm pretty much this way on vacation.  When I'm in Paris, no I do not go to Mcdonald's.  In London the kids were upset because sorry no I am not having lunch at chick filet.  It's what I do at home.
> 
> So I am glad they have a good cup of coffee, I'm just sorry they had to destroy the Main street bakery to do it.
> 
> Just my take.



I agree with this sentiment Eliza.  All that simply needed to be done was to bring in some different coffee brand - and it could have been by serving Starbucks, or Peets or Illy's or one of many others.  But we did not need a full Starbucks on main street.  I can get that in any mall, airport or bookstore.  Or every corner in Portland, OR.    I don't think I've ever gone to WDW to be able to get what I can get everywhere else.  

But we had gotten weird too.  After so long of drinking that awful coffee we had actually started to associate it with Disney and thinking it was ok.


----------



## bagsmom

I thought this was interesting....  not sure if I shared this yet, or not.  Maybe in one of my totally extensive trip reports?

But -- we were on the resort bus, talking with a family who had their college aged daughters with them.  The girls had taken the day before to go over to Universal alone.

I was quizzing them on the Harry Potter stuff (I'm a huge fan) and they were happy to give me their own little trip report.

They said that the Harry Potter area was incredible -- beautifully executed!

BUT -- (this is the interesting part) -- the girls spoke at length about how Universal does not begin to compare with Disney in terms of "magic."  They said it is very cool and very fun, but that something essential is missing.  In their opinion, it is definitely a bigger, better, more exciting amusement park -- but JUST an amusement park, like Six Flags on steroids.  They said the employees were nowhere near as seemingly personally invested in the park experience -- it seemed like "just a job" and that most of them didn't seem to care much.  The customer service vibe was lacking.

Of course, on a funny note, I was telling my dear friend about this.  She grew up in Orlando, where every graduate's rite of employment passage is to work a summer or two at WDW.  She laughed and said "that's because if you DON'T give 300% at Disney, you're fired!"  She speaks from experience!

As an aside -- on a serious note -- this is my friend who is battling cancer.  She said her doctor has said it is "moving" so they've taken her back to heavy duty chemo.  Her attitude has gone from "I'm beating this, dang it" to a more uncertain and fearful feeling.  I'm scared to death of it all.  She's too young and it's just so frightening.  Please pray for her and her family.  She has two young boys and she is the stability in their family.  Dad has some substance dependencies that make him a bit of a wild card.  Her kids need her!  Her name is Jill.  

Thanks, guys and gals


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Anniversary DiznyD's!! *
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this sentiment Eliza. All that simply needed to be done was to bring in some different coffee brand - and it could have been by serving Starbucks, or Peets or Illy's or one of many others. But we did not need a full Starbucks on main street. I can get that in any mall, airport or bookstore. Or every corner in Portland, OR.  I don't think I've ever gone to WDW to be able to get what I can get everywhere else.
> 
> But we had gotten weird too. After so long of drinking that awful coffee we had actually started to associate it with Disney and thinking it was ok.


I'll have to reserve judgment until I actually see the Starbucks in a couple of weeks.  I'm a huge Starbucks latte fan (triple tall, one raw sugar), though I'm not much on their daily grinds as I grind our own beans at home each day with a medium roast brewed strongly, and it's fabulous.  So, having a Starbucks in MK in and of itself doesn't bother me at all, any more than having Coke products, et. al.  However, if it's not going to be in keeping with the Disney theme, then I will be sad to see the Main St. Bakery's demise.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I'll have to reserve judgment until I actually see the Starbucks in a couple of weeks.  I'm a huge Starbucks latte fan (triple tall, one raw sugar), though I'm not much on their daily grinds as I grind our own beans at home each day with a medium roast brewed strongly, and it's fabulous.  So, having a Starbucks in MK in and of itself doesn't bother me at all, any more than having Coke products, et. al.  However, if it's not going to be in keeping with the Disney theme, then I will be sad to see the Main St. Bakery's demise.



Just to clarify as I have no problem with brands being at WDW - they've been there forever.  I have however been in the FF&PP (or whatever it's called - the starbucks in DCA) and it's a lovely store.  But DCA does not have the same small town main street atmosphere so not the same shoes to be filled.  From the look of things the main street bakery is now similar and if so it won't have the same old tyme hometown feel.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just to clarify as I have no problem with brands being at WDW - they've been there forever. I have however been in the FF&PP (or whatever it's called - the starbucks in DCA) and it's a lovely store. But DCA does not have the same small town main street atmosphere so not the same shoes to be filled. From the look of things the main street bakery is now similar and if so it won't have the same old tyme hometown feel.


I knew you didn't mind, and I share your worry that the hometown feel will be eroded by this addition, as much as I enjoy my lattes.


----------



## cahedberg

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just to clarify as I have no problem with brands being at WDW - they've been there forever.  I have however been in the FF&PP (or whatever it's called - the starbucks in DCA) and it's a lovely store.  But DCA does not have the same small town main street atmosphere so not the same shoes to be filled.  From the look of things the main street bakery is now similar and if so it won't have the same old tyme hometown feel.



So, I feel like you KAT, I like Starbucks, and I do like good coffee, not ok coffee. I am saddened to hear (if it's true) that the homey baked goods are no longer there. I am a much bigger fan of home baked goods instead of processed ones. And while Starbucks is all over the US, it does not fit in to the "old timey" feel of those stores. Fortunately, here in Leavenworth, our downtown still looks that way. If WDW Main Street starts to change, and I know everything changes, it will be a sad day for those of us who have a long history with the MK.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

cahedberg said:


> So, I feel like you KAT, I like Starbucks, and I do like good coffee, not ok coffee. I am saddened to hear (if it's true) that the homey baked goods are no longer there. I am a much bigger fan of home baked goods instead of processed ones. And while Starbucks is all over the US, it does not fit in to the "old timey" feel of those stores. Fortunately, here in Leavenworth, our downtown still looks that way. If WDW Main Street starts to change, and I know everything changes, it will be a sad day for those of us who have a long history with the MK.



 Well said and I totally agree.


----------



## horselover

Well said Eliza.  I agree with you 100%.


----------



## blossomz

Agreed Eliza!!


----------



## DiznyDi

rfassett said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY DiznyDad and DiznyDi!!!!
> 
> May the date continue to be filled with magic!



Coming from the _honorable emeritus member_ of Club 59 and Holding, Thank you!



sleepydog25 said:


> *Happy Anniversary DIZNYs!!!!!*



What's the countdown today, Sly? Thanks for your anniversary wishes!



horselover said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY DI & RICH!!!!



Ahh Julie.  I remember sharing a delicious (and beautiful) cake with you and 'Anniversary Guy'. Thanks for your wishes and cute graphic!



bagsmom said:


> Happy Anniversary Quadruple D!!!!!!



Love it, Quadruple D!. So cute. Appreciate your good wishes.
Will send prayers for your friend. Such a pull on your heart when there are young children involved.



eliza61 said:


> *happy anniversary di and dad!!  Many, many more​*



Oh Eliza, one day we'll have the pleasure of meeting you! Thanks for your wishes!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Anniversary DiznyD's!!  *



Thanks Kathy! We ALMOST had the pleasure of making your acquaintance this past December. Hopefully the stars will align just right and one day we will meet, and Eliza will be there too!



jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary DiznyDad and DiznyDi!!!



Thanks Moose Dad! Nice to know you have all things under control. Appreciate your good wishes.

Our anniversary is tomorrow - 38 years.  It sounds so cliche to say 'where has the time gone'. We've raised a family together and are now seeing our parents leave this earth. We're to the point of contemplating retirement and what that future may hold. And through all of the ups and downs of celebrating life, Rich has been my constant. I look forward, with great anticipation and excitement, these next years to see what God has in store for us.  And there is no one I'd rather be doing it with! 

Thanks Groupies - you're the best!

...and about Starbucks, count me as another one disappointed in this move


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Yep it was me.  So here's my take.
> 
> First, unfortunately I feel it's pretty much been a starbucks take over.  according to disney food blog
> 1) the pasteries will be starbucks
> 2) breakfast sandwiches will be starbucks.
> 3) starbucks gc's will be honored
> 4) cm's are being trained to serve and ring according to how they do it in every other starbucks.  even down to marking the cups.
> 
> Now I don't consider myself a disney purist but I will admit that Main st and Mk have probably more of an emotional attachment than other vacation venues.  and I don't think I'm "anti-change".  One of the things I loved about the mouseworld is that they use to be the leaders in innovation and uniqueness.  I think now universal is beating the pants off them in this area.
> 
> Starbucks is another example of this.  There truly is nothing "unique" nor "innovative" about starbucks and maybe coffee is not supposed to be.  I do feel sad that the same wrapped pasteries now being served on Main street are the same ones I get from the starbucks in my target.
> 
> I totally agree that they needed a 1/2 way decent cup of joe on property but they couldn't solve that any other way than bring in a chain?    I've seen the pictures and sorry it looks like the starbucks in Haddonfield NJ.  same lighting, same cases, every thing.
> 
> I'm pretty much this way on vacation.  When I'm in Paris, no I do not go to Mcdonald's.  In London the kids were upset because sorry no I am not having lunch at chick filet.  It's what I do at home.
> 
> So I am glad they have a good cup of coffee, I'm just sorry they had to destroy the Main street bakery to do it.
> 
> Just my take.



I 2nd all you said here!!


----------



## jimim

Hi groupies!   Quick question.  We never stayed at the villas but have stayed at the lodge many times and love it.  For 7 mths out how hard might  Easter sat for 7 nights in a studio be to obtain?  Thanks!
Jim

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## twinklebug

I don't love or hate Starbucks - have a bit of history with them where by I _should_ hate them, but their mint-mocha-lattes are just too good 

The Main Street Bakery held a few good memories for me with just resting and sharing a giant cinnamon roll with the kids, or ticking my sister off by buying her little ones cookies late at night  It will be missed. 

What bothers me about the Starbucks install is that it is not the same as what they did out in Disneyland with proper indoor seating and keeping the starbucks logo off of the exterior signage and windows. Further, when Disney announced this change, they promised right up front that this change was to enhance the bakery, not eliminate it. They led us to believe that only the coffee was changing. Silly me, I had visions of a cleaned up MSB interior with new seating, new lighting and Starbucks coffee machines in behind a newer version of the MSB counter. 

It looks to me like in their excitement of adding in a Starbucks, Disney lost control of the project to the coffee chain.

... As a matter of fact, I'm seeing similarities between this and the restructuring of Test Track, where I believe Disney also lost control of the project to the sponsor. I just can't believe the imagineers would allow a ride that was loved so much to be replaced with computer screens and cheap black lighting on paint effects if they had a proper design team and the final word on what is put in the parks.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimim said:


> Hi groupies! Quick question. We never stayed at the villas but have stayed at the lodge many times and love it. For 7 mths out how hard might Easter sat for 7 nights in a studio be to obtain? Thanks!
> Jim
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


That could be a tough gig, Jim.  Studios, being the cheapest option when it comes to DVC rooms, are usually the first to go.  Further, Easter is around spring break season which is a busy time.  My guess is you might be able to get at least a few nights there at seven months, but would have to go on a waitlist for the other nights.  However, one can never truly know how the reservations will work out this far in advance.  Good luck, and welcome to the Groupies!  



			
				DiznyDi said:
			
		

> What's the countdown today, Sly?


Well, since it's nearly midnight, I'm just going to assume it is tomorrow.  Being that it is incredulously tomorrow, one knows the rule that one may not count the day one is in.  Ergo, counting from Saturday, that would leave us with 13 days.   We're not spring chickens (nor summer, either. . .heck, we could be counted as well into fall chickens, but I digress), but we would love to have 38 years together.   I've added a new link in my signature for anyone who wishes to follow along in our adventure over the next few weeks.  The travelogue of sorts will include,  among other stories, the background on how I proposed to *luv*.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies jimim!!!!

I would go ahead and book your resort at 11 mos if its a done deal and waitlist for VWL.  Let us know and we can throw Moose Dust your way in hopes of getting that waitlist to come through.


----------



## bagsmom

sleepydog25 said:


> That could be a tough gig, Jim.  Studios, being the cheapest option when it comes to DVC rooms, are usually the first to go.  Further, Easter is around spring break season which is a busy time.  My guess is you might be able to get at least a few nights there at seven months, but would have to go on a waitlist for the other nights.  However, one can never truly know how the reservations will work out this far in advance.  Good luck, and welcome to the Groupies!
> 
> Well, since it's nearly midnight, I'm just going to assume it is tomorrow.  Being that it is incredulously tomorrow, one knows the rule that one may not count the day one is in.  Ergo, counting from Saturday, that would leave us with 13 days.   We're not spring chickens (nor summer, either. . .heck, we could be counted as well into fall chickens, but I digress), but we would love to have 38 years together.   I've added a new link in my signature for anyone who wishes to follow along in our adventure over the next few weeks.  The travelogue of sorts will include,  among other stories, the background on how I proposed to *luv*.



Can't wait to read the romance!!!!!


----------



## jimim

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies jimim!!!!
> 
> I would go ahead and book your resort at 11 mos if its a done deal and waitlist for VWL.  Let us know and we can throw Moose Dust your way in hopes of getting that waitlist to come through.



Thanks everyone.  This was our first stay at old key west and it just wasn't the lodge.  We r new dvc'ers and bought at akv cause we love it there but our hearts are deff with the lodge.  I booked akv today so we r safe for a room at least. When that 7 mth window hits I'm going to try and get in.  Thanks for the welcome!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## rfassett

DiznyDi said:


> Our anniversary is tomorrow - 38 years.  It sounds so cliche to say 'where has the time gone'. We've raised a family together and are now seeing our parents leave this earth. We're to the point of contemplating retirement and what that future may hold. And through all of the ups and downs of celebrating life, Rich has been my constant. I look forward, with great anticipation and excitement, these next years to see what God has in store for us.  And there is no one I'd rather be doing it with!
> :



And this why a relationship lasts 38 years and more. It is all about us and we and our.  May God bless you and Rich with another 38 years and more.  And another thing of certainty - God does have a plan for you.


----------



## Corinne

> Our anniversary is tomorrow - 38 years.  It sounds so cliche to say 'where has the time gone'. We've raised a family together and are now seeing our parents leave this earth. We're to the point of contemplating retirement and what that future may hold. And through all of the ups and downs of celebrating life, Rich has been my constant. I look forward, with great anticipation and excitement, these next years to see what God has in store for us.  And there is no one I'd rather be doing it with!
> 
> Thanks Groupies - you're the best!
> 
> ...and about Starbucks, count me as another one disappointed in this move


*CONGRATS DI AND DAD*  wishing you many more happy years together!


----------



## tea pot

Happy Anniversary 
 Di and Dad


*Bagsmom* loved you trip reports 

Starbucks..... I'm not happy  

Take Care Groupies


----------



## wildernessDad

Geez, I had forgotten to add the 180 day dining date to my calendar for our November/December vacation and I"m almost 30 days into it.

Fortunately, I was able to make all my reservations today.  I got 2:40 pm for the Thanksgiving dinner at Whispering Canyon.  Whew!


----------



## DiznyDi

Corinne said:


> *CONGRATS DI AND DAD*  wishing you many more happy years together!



Thanks Corinne!



tea pot said:


> Happy Anniversary
> Di and Dad
> 
> 
> *Bagsmom* loved you trip reports
> 
> Starbucks..... I'm not happy
> 
> Take Care Groupies



Ah, gee, Joy. Thanks for your good wishes and the cute Donald and Daisy graphic.

Great job *WildernessDad* getting your Thanksgiving reservations!


----------



## lodge

Someone tell me why I've never taken to coffee?!?! Pastry change.... NOT good!


----------



## lodge

Happy anniversary D's!


----------



## rfassett

lodge said:


> Someone tell me why I've never taken to coffee?!?! Pastry change.... NOT good!



That's a good question. "Different strokes" I suppose. I have been addicted to coffee for so long that I have oft stated that if the doctor ever ordered me off, I would simply  leave his office, go directly to the cemetery and start digging my hole because without the caffeine, my heart would simply begin slowing down until it stopped. And that scene nearly played itself out recently.  Alls good now though.


----------



## DreamerWDW

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, since it's nearly midnight, I'm just going to assume it is tomorrow.  Being that it is incredulously tomorrow, one knows the rule that one may not count the day one is in.  Ergo, counting from Saturday, that would leave us with 13 days.   We're not spring chickens (nor summer, either. . .heck, we could be counted as well into fall chickens, but I digress), but we would love to have 38 years together.   I've added a new link in my signature for anyone who wishes to follow along in our adventure over the next few weeks.  The travelogue of sorts will include,  among other stories, the background on how I proposed to *luv*.



*Sleepydog*--I will enjoy reading about your story and adventures!

Unfortunately, even though I live in Ohio, I won't be able to make the Groupies Northeast meet. It sounds fun and I hope everyone has a great time

I'd really like to see the Starbucks in the Main St. bakery in person, but I'm not sure when I'll have park tickets again. My March 2014 trip will be my first resort only stay.


----------



## SAT887

Hi! Just joining in to learn more about VWL, we have a split stay planned in January, 4 nights at BLT and 3 at VWL in a 1 bedroom.  We are trying to make our rounds through the DVC resorts to see about a future add-on   Any suggestions for a VWL newbie are welcomed  we have only been to WCC and we have an ADR in September for Artist Point.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies SAT887!!!!
If you want to PM your vacation dates to me, I can add you to the 1st page along with fellow groupies upcoming trips.  Doesnt have to be VWL only, just WDW related. Also, twokats can add your birthday/anniversary as well to the 1st page if you PM her.


----------



## SAT887

Thanks for the welcome! I've only gotten through a few pages but loving it already! I have some great memories at WCC when I was a teenager when WL first opened. I miss the rice crispy treats they used to have!  Is there really a walking path to FW? We are thinking about MBYBBQ and the Chip & Dale sing along (I would rather risk cold weather than the September heat being I'm from NH)


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Seems like I have gotten behind here. Been really under the weather the last few days.

....DIZNYDI   I really hope your anniversary was a wonderful one for you both!

.....sleepydog25  I am looking forward to reading your wedding plans and wish you and Luv all the very best.


......And welcome to jimim and Sat887!  I am a newbie here myself and have always had a love for the lodge. Finally getting our first stay at the villas this upcoming november. The folks in this group are so helpful and welcoming. I have enjoyed reading all of their postings right from the very first.


----------



## twokats

Y'all have been quieter than I was expecting.  I have been gone all weekend and I was expecting to go thru several pages, but I guess everyone also was out having fun!!!

Happy Anniversary Di and Rich!!
Sorry I was gone on the big day!  Hope you had a fantastic time.


Welcome to the new groupies!!
Glad you have found our happy place.  Let me know if you want a birthday/anniversary added to the first page.

I spent the weekend with about 20 of the girls I graduated with for our Girl's weekend.  We have been doing this every year since we turned 50.  We have had as many as 27, but only 20 could come this year.  We had quite a large graduating class, so this is only a few of us, but we have a blast laughing, talking, eating. . . . . and catching up!

It is 79 days til we head for California and go to Disneyland for the first time and then catch the Wonder for our Panama Canal cruise.  Getting so excited!!

Anybody have any good places to eat at Disneyland?


----------



## DreamerWDW

twokats said:


> Anybody have any good places to eat at Disneyland?



My family went 2 years ago and we only did counter service places, but we found lots of food we liked.

At VGC we loved the nachos at White Water snacks.

In DCA, *all* the places in the Pacific Wharf were excellent. We also liked the pasta at the Boardwalk in Paradise Pier. The corn dogs at Corn Dog Castle in Paradise Pier were very good.

Ralph Brennan's Creole Cafe in DTD was good.

For some reason, nothing in the DL park seems to stand out


----------



## jimmytammy

SAT887 said:


> Hi! Just joining in to learn more about VWL, we have a split stay planned in January, 4 nights at BLT and 3 at VWL in a 1 bedroom.  We are trying to make our rounds through the DVC resorts to see about a future add-on   Any suggestions for a VWL newbie are welcomed  we have only been to WCC and we have an ADR in September for Artist Point.



Get there early or stay awhile after AP and enjoy all the scenery, inside and out.  Listen to the faint sounds of western themed music and crickets chirping.  Lanterns flicker along the paths.  GO to the villas side and sit in those comfy leather seats with a hot choc. or other fav. bev. in hand, but be warned, you may fall asleep from the comfort and peace.  Go up a few floors in the main lodge lobby and check out the pool area, beautiful!!

FW and WL are connected by boat and a walking path.  If you walk by the bus stop keep going and it will lead you to the path,roughly about 1 mile, and it brings you ot at stables, MBYBBQ will be to your left.  If to late, catch the boat back to WL and check out the bear at night made up of different components of the back of the Lodge.  A little imagination needed, but its there, esp. easy to view in the dark.


----------



## sleepydog25

SAT887 said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I've only gotten through a few pages but loving it already! I have some great memories at WCC when I was a teenager when WL first opened. I miss the rice crispy treats they used to have! Is there really a walking path to FW? We are thinking about MBYBBQ and the Chip & Dale sing along (I would rather risk cold weather than the September heat being I'm from NH)


Welcome to the Groupies!  All that is required for membership is to just be a fan of the Lodge.  Don't have to own there, nor stay there, just enjoy thinking about the experiences there.    As *JT* said, there is a walking path (paved) that leads out from the bus stop.  Good place to see wildlife:  rabbits, deer, squirrels, and I once saw a hawk on the ground with freshly caught prey in its talons.  I prefer to take the nature trail over.  It starts beside the bike rental shop and follows along the bank of the lake for about 1/3 of a mile, then it forks right or you can continue straight ahead.  If you take the right fork, it will lead you to the paved path where you'll turn left and continue on your journey.  If you go straight, you'll wind up in the cast member parking lot of FW, and can work your way up to the main area easily enough.  I also agree with *JT *that strolling around the grounds after dinner at AP is a wonderful experience.  We like to walk to the beach and watch EWP or even catch the higher blasts of Wishes above the trees.  

Other things you can do include taking in the marshmallow roast (s'mores, too) on the beach followed by family movie night nearby; check at the front desk for a Hidden Mickey hint sheet and go on a hunt; grab your favorite libation and sit in the rockers over at the Villas; relax in the Hidden Springs pool as it's less crowded than the main pool; take the boat over to MK; and there are many other simple pleasures to enjoy there.  Whatever you do, you'll have a blast.  

*Dreamer and DisneyFreaks*:  Thanks for the well wishes, and I should have an update later tonight or first thing tomorrow!  (Added around midnight!)


----------



## bagsmom

Hey gang!  We had computer problems for a few days -- I hope I didn't miss out on anything.  Couldn't find the bookmark for this group and was worried it got deleted in our "wipe and re-install" excitement.

Whew -- I was relieved with DH found you for me!


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies! 

It's been a while since I've posted here...I just unplugged for a bit as we are all wont to do from time to time.  I got to thinking and this thread has to be at least four years old, isn't it?  So many great stories, pictures and sharing over the years and so much tremendous support when a Groupie needs it.  You guys are the best! 

I know I've missed some birthdays, and Rich & Di's anniversary but I'm sure that all were celebrated in wonderful fashion both in this cyber space as well as the real world.  

I will add that I think Eliza has nicely summed up a lot of the allure of WDW for so many of us.  I too grew up on the Mouseketeers, and the Sunday ritual of Wonderful World of Disney (btw, I'm not quite in the 59 & holding club, but very close).

WDW is to me all about connecting with that nostalgia with the additional benefit of escapism from the daily grind.  I think that's why we love WL so much...in great Disney style it transports us to another place and time.  Just so well done in all the details, and I always look forward to coming through the whoosh of the sliding doors again.

It sounds like the Groupies are doing pretty well in general, and prayers continue to be lifted up for those who need them.  Enjoy your summer, and the endless planning for "the next trip".


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
Good to see you and we always know you have us in mind.  I understand about how time takes away from other things, and we need to get away.  This thread gives me that little escapism I need before heading to work.


----------



## horselover

Oh Sleepydog aka Slydog!  Tell Luv I got my points today!             Funny how when I said I'll hold out a little bit longer a week later the points became available.  Coincidence?            I ended up only getting 30 instead of 50.   A couple unexpected expenses have come up (don't they always!) & 30 was what I could pay in cash.  Brings us up to a nice point level to do a long Christmas stay every other year so it worked out fine.  Points should be in my account today.

Hi Granny!          Always good to see you.

Ok back to work.  I need to pay for those new points!    

Have a good day groupie friends!


----------



## rfassett

Woohoo horselover!!! Congratulations!  Good things come to those who wait? 

Good to see you again Granny!  Hoping the need to unplug was nothing more than a need to unplug!  Good to see you back!

Glad you found your way back bagsmom.  I know that sense of being lost.  I inadvertently click on the wrong link in one of the emails last week and it unsubscribed me from this thread.  After I got over the panic, I was able to find it quickly and re-subscribe.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Oh Sleepydog aka Slydog! Tell Luv I got my points today!  Funny how when I said I'll hold out a little bit longer a week later the points became available. Coincidence?  I ended up only getting 30 instead of 50. A couple unexpected expenses have come up (don't they always!) & 30 was what I could pay in cash. Brings us up to a nice point level to do a long Christmas stay every other year so it worked out fine. Points should be in my account today.
> 
> Hi Granny!  Always good to see you.
> 
> Ok back to work. I need to pay for those new points!
> 
> Have a good day groupie friends!


Time for the Happy Dance!  Congratulations!  Sounds like it happened as it did for us, right out of the blue when least expected.  We're so glad to hear you got your points--that is most excellent news.


----------



## Muushka

SAT887 said:


> Hi! Just joining in to learn more about VWL, we have a split stay planned in January, 4 nights at BLT and 3 at VWL in a 1 bedroom.  We are trying to make our rounds through the DVC resorts to see about a future add-on   Any suggestions for a VWL newbie are welcomed  we have only been to WCC and we have an ADR in September for Artist Point.



*Welcome SAT887!  Pull up a rocking chair and stay a spell *

Sorry Groupies, I haven't had a chance to stroll back umpteen pages 

Chatty bunch aren't we!

Good to see you Granny, as always 

And congrats on the add on HL.

We had a fantastic cruise on the beautiful Fantasy.  My little nieces were just as cute as can be.
Got to see Monsters U before everyone else, 3D.  Iron Man 3D, Avengers 3D.  Awesome!!!
Lots of great family memories that we will all always cherish.  Thank you DCL.

Time at WDW was short.  It was so hot and crowded, as I whined about many days ago.
But fun story.  I lost my watch at Disney Quest.  Checked a few days later and they didn't have it. So I chalked it up to "oh well, someone got a watch out of the deal!".  
Then while at Bonnet Creek, Mr Muush found a beautiful watch (much nicer than mine).  I know, you're afraid I am going to say I kept it!  Nope, turned it in.  
Got home 10 days later and what's waiting for me?  And envelope from WDW with my watch in it!  Which is surprising because I barely described what it looked like.  I didn't even know what kind it is (I only wear it on vacation).  Nice job WDW!

So now I am on my 6th load of laundry and just now getting the house picked up.  What a mess!

So, what did I miss????


----------



## bagsmom

Horselover -- congrats!!!!

Slydog -- are you getting nervous?  Excited?  Both?

Muush -- I think that some pixie dust got on my laundry while we were away.  I've been doing it non-stop and I swear the piles are getting bigger!  We were there the 7th through the 15th -- did we overlap?  It was indeed, HOT!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Horselover -- congrats!!!!
> 
> Slydog -- are you getting nervous? Excited? Both?
> 
> Muush -- I think that some pixie dust got on my laundry while we were away. I've been doing it non-stop and I swear the piles are getting bigger! We were there the 7th through the 15th -- did we overlap? It was indeed, HOT!


Nervous?  No.  Excited?  Definitely, though I do a rather slow-burn excitement.  I'm all about the anticipation of events vice the actual events themselves.  We pull out of here on Thursday afternoon heading south, and we'll spend the night a little over halfway to Florida.  Friday, we'll go on into Melbourne--hello, my leetle heat wave and humidity!  

P.S.  Where.  Are.  The.  Pics? 

Muush!  Welcome back!  Seems as though you had a good cruise.  We watched your sail away on the Port Canaveral webcam.  Glad you made it back safely!


----------



## Corinne

*Julie*~CONGRATS! We added 50 points to our VWL points last year and I am excited to start taking advantage of our 11 month window for December trips.   Our son only has one more year of college hockey and then we will start taking what we hope will be an annual Dec trip. 

*Slydog*~so excited for you, and I look forward to hearing about your special day!

*Granny*~ It's nice to see you!

*Muush*~sounds like your cruise was wonderful! how great you received your watch!!! All that great karma came back to you!!

Let's *Go BRUINS!!!*


----------



## bagsmom

Sly -- I'm pretty sure I'm still finding underwear and socks to wash from our trip!    Pictures are down the road.

Seriously though -- we are going to visit my friend who has cancer this weekend.  Shortly after that, we are headed up to WI to visit family...  This summer is a busy one.

I will try to figure out Snap-whatever that thing is that y'all told me to put pictures into!!!!!  We had a heck of a time trying to order our photopass pictures.  That website is not user friendly -- my dh tried it and he got sooo frustrated.  And unlike me, he IS very computer literate!  I finally called the hotline and the magical Disney lady just ordered the CD for me.

I need to do the rest of my Trip Report too!  I think I have two days still to report on!

OK -- going out for a walk.  Still trying to burn off some Dole Whip!

Hoping everyone's week is going well.

P.S. -- Sly -- I'm one of those "look forward to it" types, too!  Love the planning and anticipation!  I'm excited for you and Luv.  In my opinion, being married is just wonderful -- even when it's not!


----------



## Corinne

bagsmom said:


> P.S. -- Sly -- I'm one of those "look forward to it" types, too!  Love the planning and anticipation!  I'm excited for you and Luv.  In my opinion, being married is just wonderful -- even when it's not!



*bagsmom* lol!


----------



## DiznyDi

lodge said:


> Happy anniversary D's!



Thanks for your good wishes, lodge!



DisneyFreaks said:


> Seems like I have gotten behind here. Been really under the weather the last few days.
> 
> ....DIZNYDI   I really hope your anniversary was a wonderful one for you both!
> 
> .....



We had a great day and a most enjoyable week-end!



twokats said:


> Y'all have been quieter than I was expecting.  I have been gone all weekend and I was expecting to go thru several pages, but I guess everyone also was out having fun!!!
> 
> Happy Anniversary Di and Rich!!
> Sorry I was gone on the big day!  Hope you had a fantastic time.



Thanks Kathy! We did indeed have a fantastic time!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Sat887*! It's our tradition to have dinner our last night at Artist Point. Ask for a window seat when you check in. Embrace the moment.  Upon check-in, ask if there's opportunity for you to be Flag Family; one family a day goes to the top of the Lodge and helps the ranger raises the flags.  Wonderful experience and vantage point to see the World. Take the Lodge tour and learn how the American Indian culture influenced the architecture of the Lodge.

*bagsmom* so glad you found us!  Today must be laundry day.  That's how I spent my day, too.

Whoa *Granny*, so nice to 'see' you! We've missed you.   Thanks for your anniversary wishes!

Yea! *Julie* got her points! So excited for you!

Our *Mama Moose* is back! Making memories with your family is what it's all about. Bet your nieces thoroughly enjoyed seeing Monsters U in addition to the other flicks. Karma: great that you got your watch back!

OK *Sly*, are we in single digits yet? Your big day should be just around the corner.

bagsmom and Muush (you too Sly) looking forward to seeing some pictures!


----------



## SAT887

jimmytammy said:


> Get there early or stay awhile after AP and enjoy all the scenery, inside and out.  Listen to the faint sounds of western themed music and crickets chirping.  Lanterns flicker along the paths.  GO to the villas side and sit in those comfy leather seats with a hot choc. or other fav. bev. in hand, but be warned, you may fall asleep from the comfort and peace.  Go up a few floors in the main lodge lobby and check out the pool area, beautiful!!
> 
> FW and WL are connected by boat and a walking path.  If you walk by the bus stop keep going and it will lead you to the path,roughly about 1 mile, and it brings you ot at stables, MBYBBQ will be to your left.  If to late, catch the boat back to WL and check out the bear at night made up of different components of the back of the Lodge.  A little imagination needed, but its there, esp. easy to view in the dark.





sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome to the Groupies!  All that is required for membership is to just be a fan of the Lodge.  Don't have to own there, nor stay there, just enjoy thinking about the experiences there.    As JT said, there is a walking path (paved) that leads out from the bus stop.  Good place to see wildlife:  rabbits, deer, squirrels, and I once saw a hawk on the ground with freshly caught prey in its talons.  I prefer to take the nature trail over.  It starts beside the bike rental shop and follows along the bank of the lake for about 1/3 of a mile, then it forks right or you can continue straight ahead.  If you take the right fork, it will lead you to the paved path where you'll turn left and continue on your journey.  If you go straight, you'll wind up in the cast member parking lot of FW, and can work your way up to the main area easily enough.  I also agree with JT that strolling around the grounds after dinner at AP is a wonderful experience.  We like to walk to the beach and watch EWP or even catch the higher blasts of Wishes above the trees.
> 
> Other things you can do include taking in the marshmallow roast (s'mores, too) on the beach followed by family movie night nearby; check at the front desk for a Hidden Mickey hint sheet and go on a hunt; grab your favorite libation and sit in the rockers over at the Villas; relax in the Hidden Springs pool as it's less crowded than the main pool; take the boat over to MK; and there are many other simple pleasures to enjoy there.  Whatever you do, you'll have a blast.





Muushka said:


> Welcome SAT887!  Pull up a rocking chair and stay a spell





DiznyDi said:


> Sat887! It's our tradition to have dinner our last night at Artist Point. Ask for a window seat when you check in. Embrace the moment.  Upon check-in, ask if there's opportunity for you to be Flag Family; one family a day goes to the top of the Lodge and helps the ranger raises the flags.  Wonderful experience and vantage point to see the World. Take the Lodge tour and learn how the American Indian culture influenced the architecture of the Lodge.





Wow! Thanks for all the welcomes!!  Seems like you guys are an awesome group! Thank you for all the great advice, I am looking forward to our dinner at Artists Point in September,  and our 3 nights in January! I am going to keep reading through to get more great tips. Thanks again!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday SlimpLaw!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Horeslover
Congratulations!!!  We are hoping anyday now to hear back about ROFR for those BWV pts.  Im seeing several folks on a post about ROFR are hearing back from around the same time we submitted our contract.  

Muushka
Welcome back!!  Sounds like a great(albeit hot)trip.  Looking forward to our 1st cruise


----------



## rfassett

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLIMPLAW!!!


----------



## rfassett

Welcome back Mama Moose.  Sounds like you had a wonderful time!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

A little late....but the sentiments remain.....HAPPY ANNIVERSARY Di & Dad !!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Haven't posted in 9 days but feel like it's been 9 weeks with you chatty bunch !!!

*Bagsmom*....enjoying your TR's---still catching up but you are narrating so well. Makes me wish I was there now. 

Welcome back *Muushka*---looking forward to hearing more about your adventures aboard the Fantasy!! Couldn't get over how much bigger she is over the Magic/Wonder until I walked those halls delivery FE gifts to all the staterooms on our list !!!!! I'll be sailing on her this Sept 

*Sleepydog*....I was reading your thread. Beautiful ring !

*eliza* and *Granny*---wonderfully stated sentiments about WDW. Couldn't agree more and couldn't say it any better than you both did. 

*Horselover (Julie)*....congrats on the 30 points !!! 

Welcome *SAT887* !!!! 

I'm sneaking in a trip to FL (alone) to visit my daughter Aug 1-6. Staying with family about 90 min north of WDW but will most definitely sneak a visit to WDW while I'm there ! Otherwise I've been busy helping to plan my daughter's wedding and working lots xtra to pay for it!!!


----------



## bagsmom

SAT887 said:


> Wow! Thanks for all the welcomes!!  Seems like you guys are an awesome group! Thank you for all the great advice, I am looking forward to our dinner at Artists Point in September,  and our 3 nights in January! I am going to keep reading through to get more great tips. Thanks again!



Sarah -- when we were there, we went to the Territory Lounge and had Drunken Donuts.  They were a YUMMY treat!  If you are looking for a sweet indulgence when you are there, I'd recommend them!


----------



## SAT887

MiaSRN62 said:


> Welcome *SAT887* !!!!
> 
> I'm sneaking in a trip to FL (alone) to visit my daughter Aug 1-6. Staying with family about 90 min north of WDW but will most definitely sneak a visit to WDW while I'm there ! Otherwise I've been busy helping to plan my daughter's wedding and working lots xtra to pay for it!!!



Thanks! Good luck on sneaking a visit in!!  How nice you are helping so much with your daughters wedding too :



bagsmom said:


> Sarah -- when we were there, we went to the Territory Lounge and had Drunken Donuts.  They were a YUMMY treat!  If you are looking for a sweet indulgence when you are there, I'd recommend them!



Dare I ask what a Druken Donut is?? It sounds good!! My WDW vacations are sweet indulgences, some people train for marathons, I train for at least a cupcake a day in WDW...  In fact, I look forward to getting a smores cupcake from Roaring Forks in September!


----------



## DiznyDi

Druken Donuts; my understanding from reading the Disney Food Blog is these sweet little treats resemble the beignets you get from Port Orleans - French Quarter. I've had the beignets and they are wonderful! The Drukens are a fairly new addition to the Territory Lounge menu. The beignets are sortof like deep friend croissants - really flaky pastry in a square shape and covered in powdered sugar.

Thanks *Maria* for your good wishes and sweet graphic! Sounds like you've been busy! Oh the excitement of planning a wedding....... do you remember my 3000 mints for our daughters wedding? My DH still shakes his head remembering the absurdity....

*Happy Birthday Slimplaw*
Enjoy your day in a most amazing way!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Druken Donuts; my understanding from reading the Disney Food Blog is these sweet little treats resemble the beignets you get from Port Orleans - French Quarter. I've had the beignets and they are wonderful! The Drukens are a fairly new addition to the Territory Lounge menu. The beignets are sortof like deep friend croissants - really flaky pastry in a square shape and covered in powdered sugar.
> 
> Thanks *Maria* for your good wishes and sweet graphic! Sounds like you've been busy! Oh the excitement of planning a wedding....... do you remember my 3000 mints for our daughters wedding? My DH still shakes his head remembering the absurdity....



MUST try these donuts!!! 
And yes I remember the multitude of mints *Di* !!! The amount of planning is crazy (but FUN!). I think because Brittany lives in FL and I in PA, it makes it all the more challenging. 



> SAT887: Thanks! Good luck on sneaking a visit in!! How nice you are helping so much with your daughters wedding too


Thank you *Sarah*


----------



## SAT887

So I just found the link on DFB about those donuts.... Hmmm I may be leaving my two munchkins (2 & 4) with DH and sneaking off for them!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks *Maria* for your good wishes and sweet graphic! Sounds like you've been busy! Oh the excitement of planning a wedding....... do you remember my 3000 mints for our daughters wedding? My DH still shakes his head remembering the absurdity....



        I remember the mints!  Didn't they also make a surprise appearance at a groupie meet following the wedding?  

New points are in my account today!            So of course I immediately started a wait list for the 1 night pre cruise stay.  If it comes through great if not I'll be staying at the Dolphin.

Not much longer no Sleepydog & Luv!


----------



## bagsmom

Hey guys -- the Drunken Donuts were sort of like cake donuts, fried, and put in a paper sack with the donut holes and a bunch of cinnamon and sugar.  You got to shake the bag, making the cinnamon/sugar stick to the hot, greasy donuts.  Yummmmmmm !

But it gets better!  They come with a dipping sauce of melted butter, Grand Marnier, and I think maple syrup.  (Just be careful.  Remember my DH's Immodium Experience following these little bites of heaven!)

If you are thinking of leaving the kids behind because the lounge is a bar, I was worried about that too.  I did some checking, and it was fine to bring the kids in there.  Not a bar-like atmosphere -- very sedate.

Now, if you want to leave them behind so you can have some grown-up time and a chocolate martini (or four) with your donuts, then go HOG WILD!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

horselover said:


> New points are in my account today!            So of course I immediately started a wait list for the 1 night pre cruise stay.  If it comes through great if not I'll be staying at the Dolphin.



Congratulations on the new points. How wonderful. Sending   that your waitlist comes through.


----------



## bagsmom

Slydog and Luv -- thinking of you in these magical days ahead!!!!!!!


----------



## SAT887

bagsmom said:


> Hey guys -- the Drunken Donuts were sort of like cake donuts, fried, and put in a paper sack with the donut holes and a bunch of cinnamon and sugar.  You got to shake the bag, making the cinnamon/sugar stick to the hot, greasy donuts.  Yummmmmmm !
> 
> But it gets better!  They come with a dipping sauce of melted butter, Grand Marnier, and I think maple syrup.  (Just be careful.  Remember my DH's Immodium Experience following these little bites of heaven!)
> 
> If you are thinking of leaving the kids behind because the lounge is a bar, I was worried about that too.  I did some checking, and it was fine to bring the kids in there.  Not a bar-like atmosphere -- very sedate.
> 
> Now, if you want to leave them behind so you can have some grown-up time and a chocolate martini (or four) with your donuts, then go HOG WILD!



See, I think it would be a good solo break! Hehe, and its perfect comes with its own doggie bag!!!  Wine and doughnuts sounds perfect to me!!


----------



## rusafee1183

*Bagsmom -* I finally caught up on your TR! Sounds like you guys had a great trip and made lots of memories. Immodium, Scottish behinds....  

Can't wait to read more! 



DiznyDi said:


> Coming from the _honorable emeritus member_ of Club 59 and Holding, Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the countdown today, Sly? Thanks for your anniversary wishes!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh Julie.  I remember sharing a delicious (and beautiful) cake with you and 'Anniversary Guy'. Thanks for your wishes and cute graphic!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, Quadruple D!. So cute. Appreciate your good wishes.
> Will send prayers for your friend. Such a pull on your heart when there are young children involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Eliza, one day we'll have the pleasure of meeting you! Thanks for your wishes!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kathy! We ALMOST had the pleasure of making your acquaintance this past December. Hopefully the stars will align just right and one day we will meet, and Eliza will be there too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Moose Dad! Nice to know you have all things under control. Appreciate your good wishes.
> 
> Our anniversary is tomorrow - 38 years.  It sounds so cliche to say 'where has the time gone'. We've raised a family together and are now seeing our parents leave this earth. We're to the point of contemplating retirement and what that future may hold. And through all of the ups and downs of celebrating life, Rich has been my constant. I look forward, with great anticipation and excitement, these next years to see what God has in store for us.  And there is no one I'd rather be doing it with!
> 
> Thanks Groupies - you're the best!
> 
> ...and about Starbucks, count me as another one disappointed in this move



Happy Belated Anniversary Dizny Di and Dizny Dad! 

I hope to be as in love as you both are at my 38 year mark 



twinklebug said:


> I don't love or hate Starbucks - have a bit of history with them where by I _should_ hate them, but their mint-mocha-lattes are just too good
> 
> The Main Street Bakery held a few good memories for me with just resting and sharing a giant cinnamon roll with the kids, or ticking my sister off by buying her little ones cookies late at night It will be missed.
> 
> What bothers me about the Starbucks install is that it is not the same as what they did out in Disneyland with proper indoor seating and keeping the starbucks logo off of the exterior signage and windows. Further, when Disney announced this change, they promised right up front that this change was to enhance the bakery, not eliminate it. They led us to believe that only the coffee was changing. Silly me, I had visions of a cleaned up MSB interior with new seating, new lighting and Starbucks coffee machines in behind a newer version of the MSB counter.
> 
> It looks to me like in their excitement of adding in a Starbucks, Disney lost control of the project to the coffee chain.
> 
> ... As a matter of fact, I'm seeing similarities between this and the restructuring of Test Track, where I believe Disney also lost control of the project to the sponsor. I just can't believe the imagineers would allow a ride that was loved so much to be replaced with computer screens and cheap black lighting on paint effects if they had a proper design team and the final word on what is put in the parks.



I too agree that I am disappointed in what appears to have happened. Especially the pastries. Good coffee, I can get on board with - but replacing homemade baked goods with pre fabricated frozen hockey pucks.  That's just disappointing




rfassett said:


> And this why a relationship lasts 38 years and more. It is all about us and we and our.  May God bless you and Rich with another 38 years and more.  And another thing of certainty - God does have a plan for you.



Totally agree rfassett! They are an inspiration! 



DreamerWDW said:


> *Sleepydog*--I will enjoy reading about your story and adventures!
> 
> Unfortunately, even though I live in Ohio, I won't be able to make the Groupies Northeast meet. It sounds fun and I hope everyone has a great time
> 
> I'd really like to see the Starbucks in the Main St. bakery in person, but I'm not sure when I'll have park tickets again. My March 2014 trip will be my first resort only stay.



Too bad we won't see you there DreamerWDW. Maybe next time 

How does *August 10th *sound for everyone coming? 



twokats said:


> I spent the weekend with about 20 of the girls I graduated with for our Girl's weekend.  We have been doing this every year since we turned 50.  We have had as many as 27, but only 20 could come this year.  We had quite a large graduating class, so this is only a few of us, but we have a blast laughing, talking, eating. . . . . and catching up!



Sounds like a fun time! 



jimmytammy said:


> Get there early or stay awhile after AP and enjoy all the scenery, inside and out.  Listen to the faint sounds of western themed music and crickets chirping.  Lanterns flicker along the paths.  GO to the villas side and sit in those comfy leather seats with a hot choc. or other fav. bev. in hand, but be warned, you may fall asleep from the comfort and peace.  Go up a few floors in the main lodge lobby and check out the pool area, beautiful!!
> 
> FW and WL are connected by boat and a walking path.  If you walk by the bus stop keep going and it will lead you to the path,roughly about 1 mile, and it brings you ot at stables, MBYBBQ will be to your left.  If to late, catch the boat back to WL and check out the bear at night made up of different components of the back of the Lodge.  A little imagination needed, but its there, esp. easy to view in the dark.





Everything sounds amazing. I miss the Lodge 

P.S. - How is ROFR going? You're on week 3 right?? Not much longer now!!! 



horselover said:


> Oh Sleepydog aka Slydog!  Tell Luv I got my points today!         Funny how when I said I'll hold out a little bit longer a week later the points became available.  Coincidence?            I ended up only getting 30 instead of 50.   A couple unexpected expenses have come up (don't they always!) & 30 was what I could pay in cash.  Brings us up to a nice point level to do a long Christmas stay every other year so it worked out fine.  Points should be in my account today.
> 
> Hi Granny!         Always good to see you.
> 
> Ok back to work.  I need to pay for those new points!
> Have a good day groupie friends!



Yayayayayayayaaaaayyyy!!! 

Congrats Julie! 



Muushka said:


> *Welcome SAT887!  Pull up a rocking chair and stay a spell *
> 
> Sorry Groupies, I haven't had a chance to stroll back umpteen pages
> 
> Chatty bunch aren't we!
> 
> Good to see you Granny, as always
> And congrats on the add on HL.
> 
> We had a fantastic cruise on the beautiful Fantasy.  My little nieces were just as cute as can be.
> Got to see Monsters U before everyone else, 3D.  Iron Man 3D, Avengers 3D.  Awesome!!!
> Lots of great family memories that we will all always cherish.  Thank you DCL.
> 
> Time at WDW was short.  It was so hot and crowded, as I whined about many days ago.
> But fun story.  I lost my watch at Disney Quest.  Checked a few days later and they didn't have it. So I chalked it up to "oh well, someone got a watch out of the deal!".
> Then while at Bonnet Creek, Mr Muush found a beautiful watch (much nicer than mine).  I know, you're afraid I am going to say I kept it!  Nope, turned it in.
> Got home 10 days later and what's waiting for me?  And envelope from WDW with my watch in it!  Which is surprising because I barely described what it looked like.  I didn't even know what kind it is (I only wear it on vacation).  Nice job WDW!
> 
> So now I am on my 6th load of laundry and just now getting the house picked up.  What a mess!
> 
> So, what did I miss????



Sounds like you had a great trip! I want to hear all about it! 



sleepydog25 said:


> Nervous?  No.  Excited?  Definitely, though I do a rather slow-burn excitement.  I'm all about the anticipation of events vice the actual events themselves.  We pull out of here on Thursday afternoon heading south, and we'll spend the night a little over halfway to Florida.  Friday, we'll go on into Melbourne--hello, my leetle heat wave and humidity!
> 
> P.S.  Where.  Are.  The.  Pics?



I agree about anticipation Sly! I love planning trips and looking forward to events almost more than the actual event most times. 

It's almost time!! I am enjoying your TR! Waiting for the lovely* LUV* to make an appearance  

And I agree, where.are.the.pics *Bagsmom!?!!?*



SAT887 said:


> Wow! Thanks for all the welcomes!!  Seems like you guys are an awesome group! Thank you for all the great advice, I am looking forward to our dinner at Artists Point in September,  and our 3 nights in January! I am going to keep reading through to get more great tips. Thanks again!



This is the most awesome group on the Dis. Hands down. 

Can't wait to hear all about your trip plans!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Slydog and Luv -- thinking of you in these magical days ahead!!!!!!!


Such a sweet thought, and it has been echoed by several on this Groupies thread, further cementing that it's the friendliest group on the DIS!  To specifically answer DizDi, the count is now officially (according to *luv*), 9 days.  She will also tell you that she's never wrong.    I've also made a request that she chime in on the TR, so stay tuned as I think she might add an update tonight.


----------



## cahedberg

I'm in and out of my planning mode. Just spent the past two hours checking the crowd calendar against the ADRs we want and then running the spreadsheet for the DDP vs TiW.....

So, my DH is retiring in Jan after 23 years of military service. Do you think we have a shot at being the Flag Family one day? He'd like to do it. Can I email them about it? What say you Groupies?


----------



## jimmytammy

cahedberg said:


> I'm in and out of my planning mode. Just spent the past two hours checking the crowd calendar against the ADRs we want and then running the spreadsheet for the DDP vs TiW.....
> 
> So, my DH is retiring in Jan after 23 years of military service. Do you think we have a shot at being the Flag Family one day? He'd like to do it. Can I email them about it? What say you Groupies?



We have been fortunate to be FF several times(with Ranger Stan)and most times it has been on long trips(close to 2 weeks).  Here is my best advice...when you arrive WL, one of you check in, the other needs to head straight to Guest Relations(is that what it is still called, its the area just before you round the corner at the Mickey totem pole near the Mercantile)and tell them you want to sign up for FF.  They will ask your dates, be _very_ flexible, prepared to lose whatever you may have planned for that particular morning.  They may have several days available, one or none.  But this is the only way to secure being FF.  If they ask your room #, and dont have it yet, no problem, they will find it later.  They will set a letter under your door the night before.  If you dont get this by 9pm call to the desk.
Good luck!!  Its is lots of fun, an honor for sure.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday SlimpLaw!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday Slimplaw !!!​


----------



## SAT887

jimmytammy said:


> We have been fortunate to be FF several times(with Ranger Stan)and most times it has been on long trips(close to 2 weeks).  Here is my best advice...when you arrive WL, one of you check in, the other needs to head straight to Guest Relations(is that what it is still called, its the area just before you round the corner at the Mickey totem pole near the Mercantile)and tell them you want to sign up for FF.  They will ask your dates, be very flexible, prepared to lose whatever you may have planned for that particular morning.  They may have several days available, one or none.  But this is the only way to secure being FF.  If they ask your room #, and dont have it yet, no problem, they will find it later.  They will set a letter under your door the night before.  If you dont get this by 9pm call to the desk.
> Good luck!!  Its is lots of fun, an honor for sure.




We are going to try this in January too - hoping that the "slower" season helps!  However with a 3 day trip I'm not counting on it.   Hmm might mean a week long trip at some point  I have dreams of doing that and opening the magic kingdom....   we have at least 29 more years to try!


----------



## Muushka

SAT887 said:


> See, I think it would be a good solo break! Hehe, and its perfect comes with its own doggie bag!!!  *Wine and doughnuts sounds perfect to me!!*



I like your style SAT!!

Welcome to *cahedberg *!!!
I echo what JT said about flag family and just want to add one more suggestion.
When we were at VWL last year, we just happened to check at the desk one evening and they had a cancellation for the next morning and we were able to be the FF.  What a nice surprise that was!

DizDi and Dad (AKA Groupie Mom and Groupie Dad)
Happy anniversary to one of my favorite couples in the whole world.
When I think of a blessed, wonderful marriage, yours is always in the forefront. (along with mine, of course!) 
Muushy is getting all muushy!!

Let's start planning for the 40th!!!!  We have 2 whole years, right????

*Happy Birthday Slimplaw!!  let's plan lunch!!!!*

*Slydog and Luv, I hope for a wonderful wedding that is rapidly approaching.
And even more important, I wish you both all of the happiness in the world, a looooong, happy marriage.*


----------



## cahedberg

jimmytammy said:


> We have been fortunate to be FF several times(with Ranger Stan)and most times it has been on long trips(close to 2 weeks).  Here is my best advice...when you arrive WL, one of you check in, the other needs to head straight to Guest Relations(is that what it is still called, its the area just before you round the corner at the Mickey totem pole near the Mercantile)and tell them you want to sign up for FF.  They will ask your dates, be _very_ flexible, prepared to lose whatever you may have planned for that particular morning.  They may have several days available, one or none.  But this is the only way to secure being FF.  If they ask your room #, and dont have it yet, no problem, they will find it later.  They will set a letter under your door the night before.  If you dont get this by 9pm call to the desk.
> Good luck!!  Its is lots of fun, an honor for sure.



Thanks for the info jimmytammy!


----------



## cahedberg

SAT887 said:


> We are going to try this in January too - hoping that the "slower" season helps!  However with a 3 day trip I'm not counting on it.   Hmm might mean a week long trip at some point  I have dreams of doing that and opening the magic kingdom....   we have at least 29 more years to try!




Wait...open the magic kingdom? How do you do that?!


----------



## SAT887

cahedberg said:


> Wait...open the magic kingdom? How do you do that?!



Apparently you get there at the crack of dawn and hope for the best! From what I read, it's easier in slower seasons, get there 1-2 hours before opening, and look like a happy Disney family (and apparently sweetly mention you may be interested)  From what I gather, you basically get some photo pass shots and get to do the count down for rope drop....

It's now my Disney challenge


----------



## rusafee1183

Morning all! I am in a Disney mood today. I am missing it, and depressed because I have no trip planned. 

Someone please tell me an amazing Lodge story to get me though?? 




SAT887 said:


> Wine and doughnuts sounds perfect to me!!



_Umm, yes please!_ 



MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy Birthday Slimplaw !!!​




*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* Slimplaw!!!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

SAT887 said:


> We are going to try this in January too - hoping that the "slower" season helps!  However with a 3 day trip I'm not counting on it.   Hmm might mean a week long trip at some point  I have dreams of doing that and opening the magic kingdom....   we have at least 29 more years to try!



Sarah -- we got to be the Opening Family in 2009 -- it was unbelievably wonderful!  SUCH a memory.

I'd advise getting there an hour and a half before opening and wearing matching tees, then playing some game with your kids while you wait.  Those were the circumstances on the day we were chosen.  I still get goosebumps remembering it!


----------



## bagsmom

rusafee1183 said:


> Morning all! I am in a Disney mood today. I am missing it, and depressed because I have no trip planned.
> 
> Someone please tell me an amazing Lodge story to get me though??





rusafee1183 said:


> Rusafee -- do you want me to tell you the Immodium story again?


----------



## bagsmom

SAT887 said:


> Apparently you get there at the crack of dawn and hope for the best! From what I read, it's easier in slower seasons, get there 1-2 hours before opening, and look like a happy Disney family (and apparently sweetly mention you may be interested)  From what I gather, you basically get some photo pass shots and get to do the count down for rope drop....
> 
> It's now my Disney challenge



It's more than just "some photopass photos."  (When we were there and were the Opening Family, at least) it was an entire family photo shoot with a bunch of characters.  Some of you have heard this before, but I'll tell it again!!!!!

A wonderful castmember approached us and asked if we'd like to do it.

She gave us a certificate, saying we were the official opening family of that day!  Then they took us back into the Magic Kingdom, where a photographer got a bunch of shots of our family with the castle in the background, and NO ONE else in the park!!!!!  He did the same up in the upper story of the depot.

Then the magic really began!  Enter Pluto, Snow White, Daisy and MICKEY!  We got TONS of photos with each of them, then with all of them.  We weren't doing photo pass, so the photographer also took pictures with our camera.

They gave us confetti and told us what to do....  when the time came and the big announcer started talking, it all became a wonderful blur!

Mickey took each of my boys (then 6 and 9) by the hand (goosebumps starting for me right now) and walked them out onto the balcony.  I have the sweetest picture of them taken from behind -- Mickey and those sweet little boys of mine.  I know it was probably just a college girl in that costume, but at that moment, it was REALLY MICKEY!

IT WAS JUST SO STINKIN' COOL!!!!!!!!!!!  It was a very special memory for us!

(Of course, my carefully thought out touring plans went out the window as hundreds and hundreds of other people swarmed into the park below us, but it was well worth it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAT887

bagsmom said:


> It's more than just "some photopass photos."  (When we were there and were the Opening Family, at least) it was an entire family photo shoot with a bunch of characters.  Some of you have heard this before, but I'll tell it again!!!!!
> 
> A wonderful castmember approached us and asked if we'd like to do it.
> 
> She gave us a certificate, saying we were the official opening family of that day!  Then they took us back into the Magic Kingdom, where a photographer got a bunch of shots of our family with the castle in the background, and NO ONE else in the park!!!!!  He did the same up in the upper story of the depot.
> 
> Then the magic really began!  Enter Pluto, Snow White, Daisy and MICKEY!  We got TONS of photos with each of them, then with all of them.  We weren't doing photo pass, so the photographer also took pictures with our camera.
> 
> They gave us confetti and told us what to do....  when the time came and the big announcer started talking, it all became a wonderful blur!
> 
> Mickey took each of my boys (then 6 and 9) by the hand (goosebumps starting for me right now) and walked them out onto the balcony.  I have the sweetest picture of them taken from behind -- Mickey and those sweet little boys of mine.  I know it was probably just a college girl in that costume, but at that moment, it was REALLY MICKEY!
> 
> IT WAS JUST SO STINKIN' COOL!!!!!!!!!!!  It was a very special memory for us!
> 
> (Of course, my carefully thought out touring plans went out the window as hundreds and hundreds of other people swarmed into the park below us, but it was well worth it!!!!!!!!!!



Ok you are awesome!! I've read it's changed in the past few years - so I'm trying not to get my hopes up for an experience like yours. 

I really really want to do this though.  So so magical!! I love your story too!!!  Now to get DH to wear matching shirts!!!


----------



## rusafee1183

bagsmom said:


> Rusafee -- do you want me to tell you the Immodium story again?



 Your poor DH! Sonds like you and your boys ran him ragged that week

You can tell me the Immodium story again - but you know.... I think the last 2 days of your TR would hold me over too.   

Just sayin'


----------



## cahedberg

Bagsmom...what a fantastic story! My dd's are 7 and 4.....thinking Princess outfits and crossed fingers! We're going the week after New Years, so maybe it won't be to busy. I think I'll add that to my plan worksheet!


----------



## bagsmom

SAT887 said:


> Ok you are awesome!! I've read it's changed in the past few years - so I'm trying not to get my hopes up for an experience like yours.
> 
> I really really want to do this though.  So so magical!! I love your story too!!!  Now to get DH to wear matching shirts!!!



Sarah -- do you guys have kids?  I'll give you this bit of info, to see if it might sway your DH....

We got our matching tees from jiffytees.com.  I really liked them -- cheap with a gazillion options.

My DH thought it was goofy to be matching, but let me tell you, as a mother, those shirts were just a godsend.  When the kids were younger, especially, it made it so easy to spot the kids in a crowd.  It was easy for them to spot us also!  Each day we started out knowing that everyone was bright green.  Or everyone was turquoise blue...  Even this time around, with my two baby giraffes, we ALL really liked the matching shirts.  Our pictures looked darned nice with us all matchy-matchy -- and it was still a great way to keep track of each other.  Just being able to narrow down your visual options by color makes it much faster to find your family in a sea of people.

I bought a ton of them for our trip, since I didn't want to do laundry on vacation.  I'm setting aside about 6 sets of them for our vacation next year.


----------



## bagsmom

rusafee1183 said:


> Your poor DH! Sonds like you and your boys ran him ragged that week
> 
> You can tell me the Immodium story again - but you know.... I think the last 2 days of your TR would hold me over too.
> 
> Just sayin'





I know I need to finish the TR!    I am copying them for myself as a trip diary, so I have extra motivation.  We are having quite a week here with friends over every day.  The kids hang out in the family room -- where the computer is -- so it's been hard to get some quiet moments with enough time to think!

But I will do them!


----------



## bagsmom

cahedberg said:


> Bagsmom...what a fantastic story! My dd's are 7 and 4.....thinking Princess outfits and crossed fingers! We're going the week after New Years, so maybe it won't be to busy. I think I'll add that to my plan worksheet!



I hope it works!  I do think getting there REALLY early helps a lot!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

HAVE A SUPER BIRTHDAY SLIMPLAW!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

DisneyFreaks said:


> HAVE A SUPER BIRTHDAY SLIMPLAW!!!!



I second that!


----------



## rfassett

Hey esteemed groupies, I have two questions. I just wait-listed a 9 night stay at the Villas for August 30th to September 8th. Only nights 2, 4, 5, 6 and 9 are available so the CS rep thought it prudent that I wait list the entire stay.  The entire stay is available at Old Key West and Saratoga Springs.  Since I don't consider not going to be an option, what should I do? Let the wait list runs its course (until 31 days prior to August 30th) and hope OKW and/or SS stay available? Or scrap the wait list and go ahead and book one of those two? Have I mentioned that I love the lodge and really prefer to spend my time there?

And the second question - have any of you gone to Night of Joy? If so, what did you think? If this trip comes to fruition, I am thinking I would like to attend NOJ at least one of the two nights.

As always, thanks for any insight offered.


----------



## horselover

rfassett said:


> Hey esteemed groupies, I have two questions. I just wait-listed a 9 night stay at the Villas for August 30th to September 8th. Only nights 2, 4, 5, 6 and 9 are available so the CS rep thought it prudent that I wait list the entire stay.  The entire stay is available at Old Key West and Saratoga Springs.  Since I don't consider not going to be an option, what should I do? Let the wait list runs its course (until 31 days prior to August 30th) and hope OKW and/or SS stay available? Or scrap the wait list and go ahead and book one of those two? Have I mentioned that I love the lodge and really prefer to spend my time there?
> 
> And the second question - have any of you gone to Night of Joy? If so, what did you think? If this trip comes to fruition, I am thinking I would like to attend NOJ at least one of the two nights.
> 
> As always, thanks for any insight offered.



Love OKW!    If not going is not an option definitely book something (OKW!) & waitlist the Lodge.  I know we have some SSR lovers here (DiznyDi & Dad) but I'm a big fan of OKW even though SSR is one of my home resorts. Can't beat those low point amounts.  Can't help on NOJ sorry.


----------



## SAT887

rfassett said:


> Hey esteemed groupies, I have two questions. I just wait-listed a 9 night stay at the Villas for August 30th to September 8th. Only nights 2, 4, 5, 6 and 9 are available so the CS rep thought it prudent that I wait list the entire stay.  The entire stay is available at Old Key West and Saratoga Springs.  Since I don't consider not going to be an option, what should I do? Let the wait list runs its course (until 31 days prior to August 30th) and hope OKW and/or SS stay available? Or scrap the wait list and go ahead and book one of those two? Have I mentioned that I love the lodge and really prefer to spend my time there?
> 
> And the second question - have any of you gone to Night of Joy? If so, what did you think? If this trip comes to fruition, I am thinking I would like to attend NOJ at least one of the two nights.
> 
> As always, thanks for any insight offered.



I love OKW, this is my home resort, I've been going there since 93 when my parents bought into DVC (in 2010 they gifted it to me)  I LOVE the spacious rooms, quiet pools, parking outside my door and the laid back atmosphere.   I also like how centrally located In WDW I feel there, it may be me, but I feel like none of the parks are too far away....  Also that most rooms have a pretty good view from the balcony! 

Have you considered a split stay? First half at WL and then at OKW (and wait list the second half?


----------



## SAT887

bagsmom said:


> Sarah -- do you guys have kids?  I'll give you this bit of info, to see if it might sway your DH....
> 
> We got our matching tees from jiffytees.com.  I really liked them -- cheap with a gazillion options.
> 
> My DH thought it was goofy to be matching, but let me tell you, as a mother, those shirts were just a godsend.  When the kids were younger, especially, it made it so easy to spot the kids in a crowd.  It was easy for them to spot us also!  Each day we started out knowing that everyone was bright green.  Or everyone was turquoise blue...  Even this time around, with my two baby giraffes, we ALL really liked the matching shirts.  Our pictures looked darned nice with us all matchy-matchy -- and it was still a great way to keep track of each other.  Just being able to narrow down your visual options by color makes it much faster to find your family in a sea of people.
> 
> I bought a ton of them for our trip, since I didn't want to do laundry on vacation.  I'm setting aside about 6 sets of them for our vacation next year.



Yes 2 & 4    And I SO agree on matching clothes, DH is slowly realizing (now that DD2 is getting faster) how much easier it is to keep an eye on them in public situations....   Right now I am fortunate that I can get a lot of matching items but its going to be harder next year. We did get a lot of comments on their matching sundresses last trip.


----------



## Muushka

I used to be an OKW not-liker.  But after staying there a couple of times, I became an OKW really-liker.

I did Night of Joy about 23 years ago.  If your goal is to listen to some great music, then I would highly recommend it.
But it was a long time ago.  Then, the rides were very crowded and tons of teens everywhere.  I did enjoy it!


----------



## sleepydog25

rfassett said:


> Hey esteemed groupies, I have two questions. I just wait-listed a 9 night stay at the Villas for August 30th to September 8th. Only nights 2, 4, 5, 6 and 9 are available so the CS rep thought it prudent that I wait list the entire stay. The entire stay is available at Old Key West and Saratoga Springs. Since I don't consider not going to be an option, what should I do? Let the wait list runs its course (until 31 days prior to August 30th) and hope OKW and/or SS stay available? Or scrap the wait list and go ahead and book one of those two? Have I mentioned that I love the lodge and really prefer to spend my time there?
> 
> And the second question - have any of you gone to Night of Joy? If so, what did you think? If this trip comes to fruition, I am thinking I would like to attend NOJ at least one of the two nights.
> 
> As always, thanks for any insight offered.


A) of all, I agree with *horse*--er, Jules--that you should book your entire stay--I vote for OKW, too--then waitlist your entire Lodge stay, or as
*SAT* says, perhaps do a split stay by making your second waitlist just the first (or last) few days.  B) of all, welcome *cahedberg*!  C) of all, *luv* and I leave for FL tomorrow afternoon!  We'll stop overnight so as not to wear ourselves out driving (probably stop in Brunswick, GA, as they have Starbucks, IHOP, Cracker Barrel, Starbucks, and a very clean, neat La Quinta with excellent rates. Did I mention Brunswick has a Starbucks (of course, we've marked all the exits with them between our house and Orlando in an atlas)?  We're not heading to WDW right away, stopping instead in Melbourne to visit my oldest daughter for three days.  We check in at the Lodge on Monday.   We'll have a laptop, so we'll keep in touch a bit, and I plan to keep updating my TR.  Ciao!  (That means "Starbucks" in Italian!)


----------



## bagsmom

sleepydog25 said:


> A) of all, I agree with *horse*--er, Jules--that you should book your entire stay--I vote for OKW, too--then waitlist your entire Lodge stay, or as
> *SAT* says, perhaps do a split stay by making your second waitlist just the first (or last) few days.  B) of all, welcome *cahedberg*!  C) of all, *luv* and I leave for FL tomorrow afternoon!  We'll stop overnight so as not to wear ourselves out driving (probably stop in Brunswick, GA, as they have Starbucks, IHOP, Cracker Barrel, Starbucks, and a very clean, neat La Quinta with excellent rates. Did I mention Brunswick has a Starbucks (of course, we've marked all the exits with them between our house and Orlando in an atlas)?  We're not heading to WDW right away, stopping instead in Melbourne to visit my oldest daughter for three days.  We check in at the Lodge on Monday.   We'll have a laptop, so we'll keep in touch a bit, and I plan to keep updating my TR.  Ciao!  (That means "Starbucks" in Italian!)



Sly -- I think we are supposed to have rain today... not sure how it will play out for Brunswick --  be careful!  Have a big caramel macchiato for me!  Your countdown numbers are getting smaller!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

bagsmom said:


> Sly -- I think we are supposed to have rain today... not sure how it will play out for Brunswick -- be careful! Have a big caramel macchiato for me! Your countdown numbers are getting smaller!!!!!


Thanks!  We'll be careful.  We're in the weather pattern here that has had (and will have for the foreseeable future) severe, pop-up thunderstorms.  So, we figure it will only be hotter and wetter heading south out of the mountains.  Seven* days!  We'll be pulling out later today. . .

**Luv* says you may not count the day you're in, nor may one count the day of the event. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

rfassett said:


> Hey esteemed groupies, I have two questions. I just wait-listed a 9 night stay at the Villas for August 30th to September 8th. Only nights 2, 4, 5, 6 and 9 are available so the CS rep thought it prudent that I wait list the entire stay.  The entire stay is available at Old Key West and Saratoga Springs.  Since I don't consider not going to be an option, what should I do? Let the wait list runs its course (until 31 days prior to August 30th) and hope OKW and/or SS stay available? Or scrap the wait list and go ahead and book one of those two? Have I mentioned that I love the lodge and really prefer to spend my time there?
> 
> And the second question - have any of you gone to Night of Joy? If so, what did you think? If this trip comes to fruition, I am thinking I would like to attend NOJ at least one of the two nights.
> 
> As always, thanks for any insight offered.


Another vote for OKW here.  Im not much on moving around once at WDW, takes so much time away from what you are there for.  I would go for OKW and waitlist for VWL.


----------



## rfassett

Praying for travel mercies for Sly and luv.  Godspeed!  Smile, laugh, practice repeatedly for the next few days saying "I do" (road trips give you plenty of time to do such things) and by the time it comes time to say "I do" it will roll right off your tongue.  Above all other things, have an incredibly magical journey into and through your future together!


----------



## horselover

Bon Voyage Sleepy & Luv!  Wishing you safe travels but most of all a beautiful wedding day & a lifetime filled with love, happiness, & laughter (and many trips to the Lodge)!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

sleepydog25 said:


> A) of all, I agree with *horse*--er, Jules--that you should book your entire stay--I vote for OKW, too--then waitlist your entire Lodge stay, or as
> *SAT* says, perhaps do a split stay by making your second waitlist just the first (or last) few days.  B) of all, welcome *cahedberg*!  C) of all, *luv* and I leave for FL tomorrow afternoon!  We'll stop overnight so as not to wear ourselves out driving (probably stop in Brunswick, GA, as they have Starbucks, IHOP, Cracker Barrel, Starbucks, and a very clean, neat La Quinta with excellent rates. Did I mention Brunswick has a Starbucks (of course, we've marked all the exits with them between our house and Orlando in an atlas)?  We're not heading to WDW right away, stopping instead in Melbourne to visit my oldest daughter for three days.  We check in at the Lodge on Monday.   We'll have a laptop, so we'll keep in touch a bit, and I plan to keep updating my TR.  Ciao!  (That means "Starbucks" in Italian!)



Have a safe and pleasant journey. We have stayed at that La Quinta in Brunswick. Really cool hotel.


----------



## twokats

Sleepy and Luv have a very safe and enjoyable trip!  Travel mercies are being prayed for your trip.

La Quinta is my hotel of choice!!!  Even the older ones are very nice in Texas, plus I have stayed at the beachfront LQ at Cape Canaveral before two of our Disney cruises.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Julie Jules, rfassett, twokats, DisneyFreaks*, and others who have wished us well and blessed us so warmly, we extend our most sincere thanks to each of you.  This particular thread--our Groupies--are so very caring and beautiful people.  We are fortunate to count you as friends.  We're hitting the road in less than an hour (someone had to do nails and hair one last time--no, not me).  

We'll be checking in from time to time.  Keep the porch lights on, Mildred!  Here we + come  !


----------



## bagsmom

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks!  We'll be careful.  We're in the weather pattern here that has had (and will have for the foreseeable future) severe, pop-up thunderstorms.  So, we figure it will only be hotter and wetter heading south out of the mountains.  Seven* days!  We'll be pulling out later today. . .
> 
> **Luv* says you may not count the day you're in, nor may one count the day of the event. . .



Luv is a gal after my own heart.  That's how we count down to Christmas, trips, anything fun.  You don't count the day of the event, and you don't count the day that you are on!  (I thought that was a rule or something!)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*A belated Happy Birthday Slimplaw!*

And safe travels Sly and Luv!  I've only been popping in on and off for the past week while I was traveling but have gotten a sense that there is some event you may be excited about coming up.  

rfasset - thankfully it isn't a one or the other type of thing so I'd book either SSR or OKW and keep the waitlist for VWL.    Between SSR and OKW I'm not a lot of help.  A couple of years ago I would have said OKW hands down but SSR is really getting beautiful now that the landscape is growing up and we enjoy staying there too.


----------



## rfassett

Thanks for the advice, groupies.  I just spoke with CS and we are confirmed at OKW for August 30th to September 8th and wait listed for the same period at VWL. Other than that OKW is not VWL, it does not sound like we could go wrong.  I know I was very late in the game making this plan, but until just a couple of days ago, I was not sure we would be able to get a trip in this year.


----------



## Granny

Patrick & Luv...I know you are already on the road but I wanted to extend my heartfelt congratulations and blessings on your life together.

Oh...and since wedding receptions can last quite a while here on the boards, I thought we might get started a little early.  A toast to the love birds! 




​


----------



## Granny

rfassett said:


> Thanks for the advice, groupies.  I just spoke with CS and we are confirmed at OKW for August 30th to September 8th and wait listed for the same period at VWL. Other than that OKW is not VWL, it does not sound like we could go wrong.  I know I was very late in the game making this plan, but until just a couple of days ago, I was not sure we would be able to get a trip in this year.



Good job on snaring that OKW reservation!  As you say, you really cannot go wrong.  That's one of the great things about being DVC owners...we know we will be back again and again and we never sweat any details of a particular trip.  If we miss something, or can't stay somewhere, we just roll with it figuring we'll get it somewhere down the road.

Having said that, we've stayed at every WDW resort (no GFV reservations yet) and have had a lot of success at the 7 month window for most times except the holidays.  Have a great time planning your trip!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
Well the storms that ripped through the midwest several nights ago completely wiped out our internet  Finally, this afternoon, we are back!

*Sleepy and luv* safe travels as you get closer and closer to the day, hour and minute that you pledge your lives, one to another, in one of the most memorable places on earth! DDad and I extend our very best wishes to you for a long and happy life together!  Don't forget the pictures.  We're all waiting to see the bride and groom say 'I Do'!

Yes, *Julie*, our daughters wedding mints did indeed make it to a Groupie meet   They also went to Hawaii for our sons rehearsal dinner..... Fortunately all are now gone!

*rusafee*, Our calendar is wide open for August 10.  You can pencil us in as coming!  Of course, if that doesn't suit, we're open to alternate dates as well.

*Muush* nice to see you!  Did I miss your pictures?


----------



## jimmytammy

Have a great trip sleepy and luv and an early Congratulations!!!


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> *Julie Jules, rfassett, twokats, DisneyFreaks*, and others who have wished us well and blessed us so warmly, we extend our most sincere thanks to each of you.  This particular thread--our Groupies--are so very caring and beautiful people.  We are fortunate to count you as friends.  We're hitting the road in less than an hour (someone had to do nails and hair one last time--no, not me).
> 
> We'll be checking in from time to time.  Keep the porch lights on, Mildred!  Here we + come  !



  Have a great celebration!!  Be blessed, many, many years of happiness.



Hey who is the Pittsburgher?

Heading back to the burgh for my 33rd college reunion at the University of Pittsburgh.    LOL  jeez 33 years.  

Have a great weekend folks.

any live reports on the new starbucks?


----------



## rusafee1183

Good morning Groupies! Happy Friday! 

I have the day off today, because we were supposed to go out of town for a get together with friends. But, plans fell through - so I found myself at home with no plans. I think I am going to *try* to do some yardwork. 

I have a really hard time with our yard, we live in a half duplex - and we have about 15 square feet to work with. It is completely shaded by my patio awning, so it's essentially a  dark, wet, mud pit. I can't get anything to grow there at all. I wanted to do a rock garden with some hostas, but there are tons of trees on the hill right behind there and I get a ton of wet gross leaves..... blah.

Any groupies with a green thumb with suggestions? 

Tomorrow, we are going to my favorite winery to re-stock, and then going to the Pirate game for 'Skyblast' - It's one of the biggest fireworks shows we have all year. 




DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> Well the storms that ripped through the midwest several nights ago completely wiped out our internet  Finally, this afternoon, we are back!
> 
> *Sleepy and luv* safe travels as you get closer and closer to the day, hour and minute that you pledge your lives, one to another, in one of the most memorable places on earth! DDad and I extend our very best wishes to you for a long and happy life together!  Don't forget the pictures.  We're all waiting to see the bride and groom say 'I Do'!
> 
> Yes, *Julie*, our daughters wedding mints did indeed make it to a Groupie meet   They also went to Hawaii for our sons rehearsal dinner..... Fortunately all are now gone!
> 
> *rusafee*, Our calendar is wide open for August 10.  You can pencil us in as coming!  Of course, if that doesn't suit, we're open to alternate dates as well.
> 
> *Muush* nice to see you!  Did I miss your pictures?



Glad you got your internet back, Dizny's. We got hit, but not as bad as others did. 

OK, so tentatively August 10th will work! I'll mark you both down! 

_We'll see if Eliza is free then, that would be awesome!_ 



eliza61 said:


> Have a great celebration!!  Be blessed, many, many years of happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey who is the Pittsburgher?*
> 
> Heading back to the burgh for my 33rd college reunion at the University of Pittsburgh.    LOL  jeez 33 years.
> 
> Have a great weekend folks.
> 
> any live reports on the new starbucks?



It's me! When is your reunion? Maybe we can make the groupie meet for when you're up here Eliza! 

I'm curious to hear about the Starbucks too. I hope sly and luv keep us updated on that .... among many other things. 
I'm so excited for those two!  



Granny said:


> Good job on snaring that OKW reservation!  As you say, you really cannot go wrong.  That's one of the great things about being DVC owners...we know we will be back again and again and we never sweat any details of a particular trip.  If we miss something, or can't stay somewhere, we just roll with it figuring we'll get it somewhere down the road.
> 
> Having said that, we've stayed at every WDW resort (no GFV reservations yet) and have had a lot of success at the 7 month window for most times except the holidays.  Have a great time planning your trip!



That is great to hear about getting reservations at 7 months. We still haven't figured out how to work the system to our advantage. We only joined a little over a year ago, so we are trying to figure out the whole waitlisting thing. 

My friend Jenn is getting married on the gulf side of FL in April, so we are trying to make a trip over to WDW then. It will be either the 1st or 2nd week of April depending on if we go before the wedding or after (it's the 6th) 

We have never gone in April.... what is it like then? Am I going to be stuck in the middle of spring break crowds?? What is DVC availability like? 



Granny said:


> Patrick & Luv...I know you are already on the road but I wanted to extend my heartfelt congratulations and blessings on your life together.
> 
> Oh...and since wedding receptions can last quite a while here on the boards, I thought we might get started a little early.  A toast to the love birds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I'll drink to that! 



May you be blessed with many happy, healthy, fun filled years together!


----------



## sleepydog25

Hi everyone!  Luv here.  We're on the road again about 45 min from JAX.  Just wanted to take a minute to thank you all for the well wishes!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> Have a great celebration!!  Be blessed, many, many years of happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey who is the Pittsburgher?
> 
> Heading back to the burgh for my 33rd college reunion at the University of Pittsburgh.    LOL  jeez 33 years.
> 
> Have a great weekend folks.
> 
> any live reports on the new starbucks?


Congrats on your 33rd *eliza*!!! I think maybe *Blossomz* is the Pittsburgher?
I will be able to give a live Starbucks report on Aug 1 !!!!! Wish it could be sooner........


----------



## MiaSRN62

Sending all the best wishes to *Sleepydog* and *Luv* on their wonderful new journey in life together !!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks!

We are in Atlanta(just arrived in Alpharetta)for the weekend to take in a couple Braves games.  Chipper Jones number being retired tonight so that makes it all more special.  Really hoping I see Hank Aaron  Lots of former players here for the shindig, signing autographs.

Still waiting on hearing back on our BWV contract for ROFR.  So hoping its going through.  Most of the ones listed on a thread has the price range around ours that have been passing lately.


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks!
> 
> We are in Atlanta(just arrived in Alpharetta)for the weekend to take in a couple Braves games.  Chipper Jones number being retired tonight so that makes it all more special.  Really hoping I see Hank Aaron  Lots of former players here for the shindig, signing autographs.
> 
> Still waiting on hearing back on our BWV contract for ROFR.  So hoping its going through.  Most of the ones listed on a thread has the price range around ours that have been passing lately.



Hey there!  Welcome to GA!  I hope Hotlanta treats you well!  We've had quite a few evening thundershowers lately -- hopefully the weather won't affect your fun.  Pop into the Braves museum if you have time!

Let me know if you need any recommendations of things to do!


----------



## Granny

jimmy-not-tammy said:
			
		

> Hey Folks!
> 
> We are in Atlanta(just arrived in Alpharetta)for the weekend to take in a couple Braves games. Chipper Jones number being retired tonight so that makes it all more special. Really hoping I see Hank Aaron Lots of former players here for the shindig, signing autographs.
> 
> Still waiting on hearing back on our BWV contract for ROFR. So hoping its going through. Most of the ones listed on a thread has the price range around ours that have been passing lately.





Jimmy...have a great weekend enjoying the Braves.  And good luck on your ROFR...you'll love having BWV points too.  I know we do.


----------



## horselover

Happy Friday groupie friends!                So remember how I mentioned when I got my new points this week I immediately started a wait list for my 1 night pre-cruise stay in Aug.?   I wait listed BCV & VWL.  I just got the email it came through.   Got all excited wondering which had  come through and the winner is.............VWL!             Shiny new points & a wait list coming through all in the same week.              Although I usually prefer an Epcot resort when I'm solo but I will never say no to the Lodge especially since we're not staying there for Christmas this year.              I sense some Drunken Donuts in my near future.     

Jimmy have fun in Atlanta this weekend!  

Have a great weekend groupies!


----------



## rfassett

Enjoy the shindigs and games Jimmy. I'm envious!

Congrats, Horselover, on your wait list come through.

I have the same kind of report. I JUST received an email that our wait list for the Lodge has come through for August 30th to September 8th. Woohoo!!' Now I can call CS tomorrow and order Magical Express transport. Yes, this trip is going to be just that kind of trip.


----------



## rfassett

rusafee1183 said:


> Good morning Groupies! Happy Friday!
> 
> I have the day off today, because we were supposed to go out of town for a get together with friends. But, plans fell through - so I found myself at home with no plans. I think I am going to *try* to do some yardwork.
> 
> I have a really hard time with our yard, we live in a half duplex - and we have about 15 square feet to work with. It is completely shaded by my patio awning, so it's essentially a  dark, wet, mud pit. I can't get anything to grow there at all. I wanted to do a rock garden with some hostas, but there are tons of trees on the hill right behind there and I get a ton of wet gross leaves..... blah.
> 
> Any groupies with a green thumb with suggestions?
> 
> Tomorrow, we are going to my favorite winery to re-stock, and then going to the Pirate game for 'Skyblast' - It's one of the biggest fireworks shows we have all year.
> 
> Glad you got your internet back, Dizny's. We got hit, but not as bad as others did.
> 
> OK, so tentatively August 10th will work! I'll mark you both down!
> 
> We'll see if Eliza is free then, that would be awesome!
> 
> It's me! When is your reunion? Maybe we can make the groupie meet for when you're up here Eliza!
> 
> I'm curious to hear about the Starbucks too. I hope sly and luv keep us updated on that .... among many other things.
> I'm so excited for those two!
> 
> That is great to hear about getting reservations at 7 months. We still haven't figured out how to work the system to our advantage. We only joined a little over a year ago, so we are trying to figure out the whole waitlisting thing.
> 
> My friend Jenn is getting married on the gulf side of FL in April, so we are trying to make a trip over to WDW then. It will be either the 1st or 2nd week of April depending on if we go before the wedding or after (it's the 6th)
> 
> We have never gone in April.... what is it like then? Am I going to be stuck in the middle of spring break crowds?? What is DVC availability like?
> 
> I'll drink to that!
> 
> 
> 
> May you be blessed with many happy, healthy, fun filled years together!



Rebecca went through the Master Gardner program offered by the County so she may have some insight for you.

August 10th is Rebecca's birthday. I will let you know by sometime Monday if she has any other plans. Otherwise, it sounds good to me.


----------



## sleepydog25

Hello, all!  We made it to our first destination--my daughter's home in Melbourne--all in one piece.  No real issues at all other than being tired.  Chris and I are truly awed and impressed by all the fond wishes you've sent our way.  What a great group this is.  Soon, we'll be heading over to Disney for the next phase.  But, for now, we wanted to let you all know we're safe and sound.  I will post more tomorrow.  

Oh, and the picture of the balloons and the house from *UP* is particularly touching, Mia.  Love that movie!


----------



## horselover

rfassett said:


> Enjoy the shindigs and games Jimmy. I'm envious!
> 
> Congrats, Horselover, on your wait list come through.
> 
> I have the same kind of report. I JUST received an email that our wait list for the Lodge has come through for August 30th to September 8th. Woohoo!!' Now I can call CS tomorrow and order Magical Express transport. Yes, this trip is going to be just that kind of trip.



Awesome!


----------



## Muushka

We're glad you made it to FL safe and sound *Sly and Luv* (great couple name!).  Happy wedding!!!

*rfassett*, congratulations on your VWL reservation!!!


*Horselover*, congrats on your wait list coming through!!!

And finally, *JT*, have a great time at the games!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Last night was really cool to be a part of.  Saw lots of former players, most that I saw sat near and around where we were sitting.  Chipper and his kids were next sec. over during the game.  Tonight, seats are a lot closer to the field, which we prefer, but it was alright being that close to players all the same.

Still on pins and needles waiting on ROFR for BWV


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday magicalmcwho!!!!


----------



## ilovepooh

love the lodge!!! Can't wait until August to step into the beautiful lobby and hear the music!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy birthday magicalmcwho !!!*

Glad you made safely to Melbourne *Sleepydog & Luv*. My daugher's first year of college was there at FL Tech. Spent lots of time hanging in and around that area. Keep us posted. 

*JT*....have fun in Atlanta and enjoy the games. Fingers crossed big time on ROFR!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday magicalmcwho!!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday MagicalMCWho*.

Wow, that really is a mouthful of a user name Jim!    I hope your birthday is a great one!


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...I see your Braves are having a great weekend of baseball.  Sounds like you are having a great time!  Have a safe journey home, my friend.  


And to our Northeast Groupies, Mrs. Granny and I are heading to Providence, RI towards the end of July.  We'll be getting our daughter settled into her apartment as she starts her job, and then spending a few extra days celebrating our 25th anniversary.  We've got the hotels booked, so if anyone has any favorite restaurants or things to do in the Providence area, we're all ears.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM ME TOO MAGICALMCWHO!!


----------



## rfassett

Happy Birthday MagicalMcWho!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

ilovepooh said:


> love the lodge!!! Can't wait until August to step into the beautiful lobby and hear the music!


Welcome!  You have a host of people here who absolutely love the Lodge!  Best wishes to you for a great trip in August!

As for our trip, it's been great to catch up with my oldest.  However, today we went to our favorite place--the Lodge!  We decided to take over suitcases in order to free up room in our car since we'll have another person in the car with us tomorrow when we drive to the World to stay.  We dropped off the suitcases, wandered the Lodge to take one more look at our wedding ceremony venue (hope it doesn't rain!), picked up our tickets, and visited the model GFV rooms at SSR.  Those model rooms look gorgeous, though I might miss the jetted tub (bubble-tub instead), and the quality of the furniture remains to be seen, there's no doubting that the space and look of the GFV suites is tempting.  Still, way too much money for our tastes.  

Tomorrow we check-in for the week. . .well, most of the week.  We'll spend one night in a CL room.   *Luv's* family arrives tomorrow afternoon, so our entire group will finally be together.  4 days!!


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome!  You have a host of people here who absolutely love the Lodge!  Best wishes to you for a great trip in August!
> 
> As for our trip, it's been great to catch up with my oldest.  However, today we went to our favorite place--the Lodge!  We decided to take over suitcases in order to free up room in our car since we'll have another person in the car with us tomorrow when we drive to the World to stay.  We dropped off the suitcases, wandered the Lodge to take one more look at our wedding ceremony venue (hope it doesn't rain!), picked up our tickets, and visited the model GFV rooms at SSR.  Those model rooms look gorgeous, though I might miss the jetted tub (bubble-tub instead), and the quality of the furniture remains to be seen, there's no doubting that the space and look of the GFV suites is tempting.  Still, way too much money for our tastes.
> 
> Tomorrow we check-in for the week. . .well, most of the week.  We'll spend one night in a CL room.   *Luv's* family arrives tomorrow afternoon, so our entire group will finally be together.  4 days!!



We're so excited for you!!!!  Thank you for the updates.  We feel like we are there with you!

(I agree with you on the GFV comments!)

*Happy Birthday MagicalMcWho!!!!!  Where shall we celebrate????*

*ilovepooh*, enjoy the Lodge!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies ilovepooh!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepy
Thanks for keeping us informed as your trip progresses and the big day gets closer
Best wishes to you and luv as you start this journey together!


----------



## DiznyDi

*ilovepooh*  Nice to have you here!

Thanks *sleepy* for the update.  So exciting! 

* Julie* and *rfasset* both had wait lists come through!  There's moose dust in the air... *JT,* you'll be next with news of your contract.

We've finally come into double digits for our October trip. 

Wishing *magicalmcwho* a very Happy Birthday!  There's still time to enjoy some of those Drunken Donuts at Territory Lounge.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Audipolo and IceColdPengiun!!!!


----------



## rfassett

Happy Anniversary Audipolo and IceColdPenguin!
Here is hoping your day is extremely special and magical!!!


----------



## rfassett

DiznyDi said:


> We've finally come into double digits for our October trip.



 D & D   It starts to feel real about now!!!

I have personally solved that problem by not booking until 64 days out and then in four short days you can do online check in.   Obviously not the way I would want to draw it up - but it seems like it is going to work out well for our August/Sept trip.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Anniversary IceColdPenguin and AudiPolo!*
Wishing you a day as magical as the day you said 'I Do'!

Where are all the Groupies this evening.....Pretty quiet around here....


----------



## sleepydog25

Well, we're settled in.  The room wasn't near where we had hoped, so no pixie dust there, though thankfully it's not near the dumpster, either.  And it's been dumping buckets of rain so far yesterday and today.  Not good, either.  But, we're here and will be married, so no worries.  I did get my youngest daughter (almost 13) on RnR despite the rain and a one-hour wait (single rider line--standby was over two hours!).  She loved it!  Tomorrow is that Other Park day with a pick-up time scheduled for 6:15 a.m.  Yikes!  Will check in later. . .


----------



## luv2sleep

Hi! Is this a private group? Is there a VWL group for newbies?


----------



## rfassett

luv2sleep said:


> Hi! Is this a private group? Is there a VWL group for newbies?



Private in the sense that you have to meet very strict admission requirements. First you have to have a positive emotional attachment to the Lodge. Second, you have to know the sign. The sign is pressing your thumbs against the sides of your head and wiggling your outstretched fingers.  Seriously though, welcome to the most friendly place on the Dis. Pull up a rocker and sit a spell and let's chat. If you love the Lodge, you are among friends.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday wfc4life!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

luv2sleep said:


> Hi! Is this a private group? Is there a VWL group for newbies?



Welcome to the groupies lu2sleep!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, we're settled in.  The room wasn't near where we had hoped, so no pixie dust there, though thankfully it's not near the dumpster, either.  And it's been dumping buckets of rain so far yesterday and today.  Not good, either.  But, we're here and will be married, so no worries.  I did get my youngest daughter (almost 13) on RnR despite the rain and a one-hour wait (single rider line--standby was over two hours!).  She loved it!  Tomorrow is that Other Park day with a pick-up time scheduled for 6:15 a.m.  Yikes!  Will check in later. . .



Hoping the rest of the trip goes off without a hitch, except for the one you went there for in the first placeMake sure that one goes as planned


----------



## jimmytammy

Good news!  Our ROFR for the BWV pts came through yesterday.  We will soon be the proud owners of 150 BWV pts.


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:


> Good news!  Our ROFR for the BWV pts came through yesterday.  We will soon be the proud owners of 150 BWV pts.



 jimmytammy - that is Great News!  Disney certainly does like to enforce that old adage that says good things come to those who wait.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:


> Hoping the rest of the trip goes off without a hitch, except for the one you went there for in the first placeMake sure that one goes as planned



  Agree with Jimmy!


----------



## rfassett

HAPPY BIRTHDAY wfc4life!! Hope your day is magical!


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, we're settled in.  The room wasn't near where we had hoped, so no pixie dust there, though thankfully it's not near the dumpster, either.  And it's been dumping buckets of rain so far yesterday and today.  Not good, either.  But, we're here and will be married, so no worries.  I did get my youngest daughter (almost 13) on RnR despite the rain and a one-hour wait (single rider line--standby was over two hours!).  She loved it!  Tomorrow is that Other Park day with a pick-up time scheduled for 6:15 a.m.  Yikes!  Will check in later. . .



I hope everything goes well for you guys the rest of the trip! Sending Moose Dust your way for no more rain the rest of the trip, except of course a light sprinkle on your wedding day for good luck and so your pictures glow 

Funny story, our room WAS by the dumpster at VWL and we still fell in love with it! 



jimmytammy said:


> Good news!  Our ROFR for the BWV pts came through yesterday.  We will soon be the proud owners of 150 BWV pts.





Yaaaaaaaay! 



luv2sleep said:


> Hi! Is this a private group? Is there a VWL group for newbies?



Nope, this group is for everyone! 

_For all who come to this happy place,  The Groupie's land is your land_


----------



## rusafee1183

I'm hoping the Groupies can help me this morning. I need some advice, or a shoulder or just a bit of pixie dust sent our way. 

My DH is thinking about going back to school. We have been toying with the idea off and on for years, but we always chicken out and say "we're OK. we don't need more money"  

Well, the program he may want to get into is at the Pittsburgh Institute of Aeronautics, so he can get his license to maintain airplanes. It's a 2 year program, and we know people who have gone there and have become very successful. Which is great! What is NOT great, is that it is full time. Like, 8:00am - 2:30pm M-F. And we both work full time. I know that it will be beneficial for us to struggle a bit in the short term in order to be able to finally stabalize financially in the long term - BUT this is terrifying. We have just enough money every month for our bills, and groceries and a few luxuries here and there as it stands right now.  

I am thinking of seeing if we can take out additional student loans for living expenses if he only works part time, but I don't know how that works... or if it's even a great idea. 

Any advice on how we should go about this?


----------



## luv2sleep

Thank you!!!


----------



## rfassett

rusafee1183 said:


> I'm hoping the Groupies can help me this morning. I need some advice, or a shoulder or just a bit of pixie dust sent our way.
> 
> My DH is thinking about going back to school. We have been toying with the idea off and on for years, but we always chicken out and say "we're OK. we don't need more money"
> 
> Well, the program he may want to get into is at the Pittsburgh Institute of Aeronautics, so he can get his license to maintain airplanes. It's a 2 year program, and we know people who have gone there and have become very successful. Which is great! What is NOT great, is that it is full time. Like, 8:00am - 2:30pm M-F. And we both work full time. I know that it will be beneficial for us to struggle a bit in the short term in order to be able to finally stabalize financially in the long term - BUT this is terrifying. We have just enough money every month for our bills, and groceries and a few luxuries here and there as it stands right now.
> 
> I am thinking of seeing if we can take out additional student loans for living expenses if he only works part time, but I don't know how that works... or if it's even a great idea.
> 
> Any advice on how we should go about this?



You have some very serious burden there and I do not know if I can help you sort it out.  I will preface my comments by reminding you (if you do not know already) that I am a CPA of many years and will be married forty years this month.  The first point is to tell you that I deal with these things all the time, the second to tell you that I have some very real life experience.

For what seemed about half of our marriage, Rebecca and I whipped each other through our education - meaning, she would work while I pursued my education for awhile and then I would work while she pursued her education, and back and forth.  The end result, I have two bachelor degrees and a master of taxation degree and she dropped out of medical school when we adopted our son some 23 years ago.  She is an RN and a CRNA and has a degree in Biology with a minor in English.  And now she works in my office.  (Oh, and we did all of that with a minimum of borrowing for student loans).  I give you all of that to point out that it is doable.  As to borrowing for living expenses, I would advise against that because it is a very slippery slope.  The very first thing you two should do is determine what it is that you want to do.  What is your two, five and ten year plans.  In separate rooms, you should both sit down and write out those things and you both have to know that there is no wrong answers here.  When you are done, you need to take whatever time it takes in a space where there are no distractions and reconcile your list to his and his to yours.  This can lead to some very meaningful communication.  It is important to be honest and these can be very revealing (and relationship building) activities.  Once reconciled, you need to determine how you are going to get there.  Okay, wait for it because here comes that word that none of us like to hear.  Now that you know where you want to go, begin to create a budget for getting there. 

Once you have done those things, in my opinion, then you can begin to determine where borrowing might enter into the equation.

As a side note, airplane mechanics can do very well and with all of the government oversight, it is an industry that is well grounded.  I did have my pilots license for some years and owned a single engine airplane, so again, I know of what I speak.

One other thing I will mention and then I have to get back to work (the boss is giving me the eye), more money does not make one more happy.  Some of my clients that live paycheck to paycheck are far more happy than some that have hundreds of thousands of dollars in the bank.  Money will not buy you that happiness.  You have to find the happiness in the journey that you are taking.

So good luck - keep us posted - and remember that we are here for you.


----------



## blossomz

God morning groupies!  Just stopping by to say hi on my way to the big apple!  Yep, my buddy and I took the ABD trip!  Look for us on GMA on the 4th!


----------



## MiaSRN62

rfassett said:


> You have some very serious burden there and I do not know if I can help you sort it out.  I will preface my comments by reminding you (if you do not know already) that I am a CPA of many years and will be married forty years this month.  The first point is to tell you that I deal with these things all the time, the second to tell you that I have some very real life experience.
> 
> For what seemed about half of our marriage, Rebecca and I whipped each other through our education - meaning, she would work while I pursued my education for awhile and then I would work while she pursued her education, and back and forth.  The end result, I have two bachelor degrees and a master of taxation degree and she dropped out of medical school when we adopted our son some 23 years ago.  She is an RN and a CRNA and has a degree in Biology with a minor in English.  And now she works in my office.  (Oh, and we did all of that with a minimum of borrowing for student loans).  I give you all of that to point out that it is doable.  As to borrowing for living expenses, I would advise against that because it is a very slippery slope.  The very first thing you two should do is determine what it is that you want to do.  What is your two, five and ten year plans.  In separate rooms, you should both sit down and write out those things and you both have to know that there is no wrong answers here.  When you are done, you need to take whatever time it takes in a space where there are no distractions and reconcile your list to his and his to yours.  This can lead to some very meaningful communication.  It is important to be honest and these can be very revealing (and relationship building) activities.  Once reconciled, you need to determine how you are going to get there.  Okay, wait for it because here comes that word that none of us like to hear.  Now that you know where you want to go, begin to create a budget for getting there.
> 
> Once you have done those things, in my opinion, then you can begin to determine where borrowing might enter into the equation.
> 
> As a side note, airplane mechanics can do very well and with all of the government oversight, it is an industry that is well grounded.  I did have my pilots license for some years and owned a single engine airplane, so again, I know of what I speak.
> 
> One other thing I will mention and then I have to get back to work (the boss is giving me the eye), more money does not make one more happy.  Some of my clients that live paycheck to paycheck are far more happy than some that have hundreds of thousands of dollars in the bank.  Money will not buy you that happiness.  You have to find the happiness in the journey that you are taking.
> 
> So good luck - keep us posted - and remember that we are here for you.



I agree with much of what is said above by *rfassett*. I am back in school as well. It's been tough. I am an RN and pursuing a higher degree because hospital staff nursing is a very hard job on the body and mind. As I am getting older (entered the 50's recently), I just can't see myself doing what I do now much past 55. Yes, be prepared for sacrifice (monetary, social and emotional). I spend about 20 hrs per week on schoolwork/projects/test/research papers etc IN ADDITION to my 32 hrs of work per week. Both spouses must be on the same page with this because everyone in the household is affected. Only you know exactly how much and to what degree this could benefit your family. If it means more job stability it is probably worth it. 

Yes we are here for you *rusafee1183* and yes it is terrifying !!!   I really miss all the extra time I don't get on the DIS with you all and can't wait until this process is over. Since I am going part-time to school, it's taking y-e-a-r-s. I started stepping it up with an extra class last Fall...continued in to this past Spring (where I almost had an emotional breakdown due to the demands of school/work). I was going to take a summer class and my hubby demanded I take the 4 mos off for my health. I have taken out traditional Sallie Mae student loans because in the past 4 yrs I have had anywhere from 1-3 children in college as well and available cash was not always there after their tuition was paid. I do get partial employer reimbursement ---it's not much but it helps. 
GOOD LUCK !!!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

blossomz said:


> God morning groupies!  Just stopping by to say hi on my way to the big apple!  Yep, my buddy and I took the ABD trip!  Look for us on GMA on the 4th!



whoo hoo !!!! Have fun !!!! LOTS!!!!


----------



## eliza61

rusafee1183 said:


> I'm hoping the Groupies can help me this morning. I need some advice, or a shoulder or just a bit of pixie dust sent our way.
> 
> My DH is thinking about going back to school. We have been toying with the idea off and on for years, but we always chicken out and say "we're OK. we don't need more money"
> 
> Well, the program he may want to get into is at the Pittsburgh Institute of Aeronautics, so he can get his license to maintain airplanes. It's a 2 year program, and we know people who have gone there and have become very successful. Which is great! What is NOT great, is that it is full time. Like, 8:00am - 2:30pm M-F. And we both work full time. I know that it will be beneficial for us to struggle a bit in the short term in order to be able to finally stabalize financially in the long term - BUT this is terrifying. We have just enough money every month for our bills, and groceries and a few luxuries here and there as it stands right now.
> 
> I am thinking of seeing if we can take out additional student loans for living expenses if he only works part time, but I don't know how that works... or if it's even a great idea.
> 
> Any advice on how we should go about this?



Hey rusafee, boy great minds think alike.  I've been going back and forth about returning to school also.

So here's some questions.  First let me say I went to PItt for undergrad and CMU for grad school but it was a loooong time ago.  rules may have changed.

Student loans for a second degree are usually more costly than for than for the the first undergrad degree.  You said he's returning, did he finish his course work the first time?
Next Congress did not pass an extension on the student loan rates as of yet.  I know a couple of my friends who are wringing their hands because interest rates on government back student loans are set to double.  
Now Pitt was ridiculously stricted about student loans so if I remember correctly (it's been 32 years lol) you couldn't take out a loan for more than 87% of your tuition.  so unless I went to a bank or other source I couldn't take out government back student loans (which are cheaper) for living expenses.

These next few questions are what a friend of mine told me to look into.  I'm thinking of switching careers entirely.  Possibly getting my mba in health care administration.  

1) Will this program lead to offers with a higher salary or stability?  for instance if I go back to school, while I'll have the degree I will not have the experience in this field.  So I'm trying to find out if employeers prefer some one with experience over education.  I'd hate to spend 28K on a degree and can't get a job.

2) his age.  Not to be noisy just I'm over 50+ so I do worry about age discrimination.  once again am I going to be throwing out this wad of cash to find employeers reluctant to hire some one my age.

3) I'm not big on loans for living expenses for one simple reason.  *MURPHY'S LAW*.  I was married for 26 years and I swear by all that is holy there were some months that dh and I were God's favorite comedy routine.  What can go wrong, will go wrong and it usually cost twice the estimate.  If you're using borrowed money to cover daily living expenses this can really be a punch in the gut.
lastly,  while a lot of people say we can "get by" for a few years believe me that is a lot harder than it seems.  When the old guys started his own business money was lean, for a year or two it's doable but I think when you have to do it for 5,7, 10 years it can wear on the spirit.



and to reiterate rfasset point about money and happiness.  Last November I got a promotion on my job.  about a 10% increase in salary.   the real reason I took it was because the factor used in formulating my pension is higher which translates to a higher pension. I absolutely hate this job, which is why I'm thinking of going back to school.  I simply cannot see myself working in this position for another 7 years.  unfortunately my company does not allow you to move back down once you accept a promotion so for the forseeable future I'm stuck.

Good luck!!  I know what a hand wringing process this can be.


----------



## twokats

Sorry I have been MIA again.  Amazing how I sit on the sofa a lot because of the leg, but I am usually catching up on work or just trying to relax from a very stressful day.

Went to see the surgeon yesterday and got the latest results on the leg!!  He said it is healing and I was to start putting equal weight on it, but still use the walker.  NOT YET, he said to driving, so that is still an issue for me.  I hate being dependent on the kids and DH, but I remember what all y'all said last time about that subject, so I am resigned to another month of dependency.  He said if it keeps healing at the rate it has been when I go back at the end of this month he will probably let me do short spurts of walking with a cane and drive for short distances.  Of course around Aug 12 is when I have to go south to pick up Kati and that is only a six hour drive. . . . that is short isn't it??????



jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary Audipolo and IceColdPengiun!!!!





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday wfc4life!!!!



Happy Anniversary and Happy Birthday!!  Hope they were the best for all of you!



jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies lu2sleep!!!!



Welcome!!!  As said, pull up a chair and chat awhile!!  If you want, grab a moosie for your signature, directions are in post #4.



jimmytammy said:


> Good news!  Our ROFR for the BWV pts came through yesterday.  We will soon be the proud owners of 150 BWV pts.



Congrats!  



rusafee1183 said:


> I'm hoping the Groupies can help me this morning. I need some advice, or a shoulder or just a bit of pixie dust sent our way.
> 
> My DH is thinking about going back to school. We have been toying with the idea off and on for years, but we always chicken out and say "we're OK. we don't need more money"
> 
> Well, the program he may want to get into is at the Pittsburgh Institute of Aeronautics, so he can get his license to maintain airplanes. It's a 2 year program, and we know people who have gone there and have become very successful. Which is great! What is NOT great, is that it is full time. Like, 8:00am - 2:30pm M-F. And we both work full time. I know that it will be beneficial for us to struggle a bit in the short term in order to be able to finally stabalize financially in the long term - BUT this is terrifying. We have just enough money every month for our bills, and groceries and a few luxuries here and there as it stands right now.
> 
> I am thinking of seeing if we can take out additional student loans for living expenses if he only works part time, but I don't know how that works... or if it's even a great idea.
> 
> Any advice on how we should go about this?



I also am not much of a help, since I had all my education before we married and my DH got all his licenses for maintaining airplanes when he was in the Air Force before we married.  I know thru the years at his job all his special licenses have added to his check, plus now the joy of it all is that he is qualified to work on our own airplane which saves us a lot of money.  Good luck on whatever decision y'all make.

I hope all the groupies have an extra special 4th of July!!!!


----------



## rfassett

twokats said:


> Sorry I have been MIA again.  Amazing how I sit on the sofa a lot because of the leg, but I am usually catching up on work or just trying to relax from a very stressful day.
> 
> Went to see the surgeon yesterday and got the latest results on the leg!!  He said it is healing and I was to start putting equal weight on it, but still use the walker.  NOT YET, he said to driving, so that is still an issue for me.  I hate being dependent on the kids and DH, but I remember what all y'all said last time about that subject, so I am resigned to another month of dependency.  He said if it keeps healing at the rate it has been when I go back at the end of this month he will probably let me do short spurts of walking with a cane and drive for short distances.  Of course around Aug 12 is when I have to go south to pick up Kati and that is only a six hour drive. . . . that is short isn't it??????



Good to see you back twokats!  Keep listening to the medical personnel.  As much as we like to hurry things along, healing does take time.  Rest in the knowledge that above all, God is sovereign - and all that we think we know and want pales in the light of His plan.

Six hour trip where you are at?  Short!


----------



## rusafee1183

This is why the Groupies is the best group on the Dis  

Thank you all for your wisdom, experience, and encouragement. I think the biggest problem that we are facing right now is the fact that we are flighty people.  My DH says "I want to go back for Finance" .... and then the next year says "I want to go for Communications and Sports Management"  and then says "I want to go back for Pharmacy" and then says "Maybe school isn't the best idea for us, we make enough money to get by" 

I'm not trying to throw him under the bus  but my point is that I do truly believe that he could be happy doing any one of those things. I know that going back to school doesn't always mean that you excel and find that perfect job and make all your money back. Sadly, I know more people with degrees working in another field completely than I know people who actually work in a field that they received a degree in. 

This may be TMI time, because I know that talking about money, and politics is kind of taboo - but between the two of us, we barely make $65K a year.  I work in asset management for a bank and he works as a pharmacy technition. We don't have a 'bad' life, obviously. We own DVC, we bought a house, we like to travel. But there are things that I know I can't have without making more. We have no babies, and couldn't afford daycare.... we always use credit cards. Everything I have is financed. LOL. 

But, it's stable - and I know how to work it. I live paycheck to paycheck, but I understand it. 

Everything about him going back to school scares me. Choosing the right major, paying for it, finding a job afterward.... Bah



rfassett said:


> You have some very serious burden there and I do not know if I can help you sort it out.  I will preface my comments by reminding you (if you do not know already) that I am a CPA of many years and will be married forty years this month.  The first point is to tell you that I deal with these things all the time, the second to tell you that I have some very real life experience.
> 
> For what seemed about half of our marriage, Rebecca and I whipped each other through our education - meaning, she would work while I pursued my education for awhile and then I would work while she pursued her education, and back and forth.  The end result, I have two bachelor degrees and a master of taxation degree and she dropped out of medical school when we adopted our son some 23 years ago.  She is an RN and a CRNA and has a degree in Biology with a minor in English.  And now she works in my office.  (Oh, and we did all of that with a minimum of borrowing for student loans).  I give you all of that to point out that it is doable.  As to borrowing for living expenses, I would advise against that because it is a very slippery slope.  The very first thing you two should do is determine what it is that you want to do.  What is your two, five and ten year plans.  In separate rooms, you should both sit down and write out those things and you both have to know that there is no wrong answers here.  When you are done, you need to take whatever time it takes in a space where there are no distractions and reconcile your list to his and his to yours.  This can lead to some very meaningful communication.  It is important to be honest and these can be very revealing (and relationship building) activities.  Once reconciled, you need to determine how you are going to get there.  Okay, wait for it because here comes that word that none of us like to hear.  Now that you know where you want to go, begin to create a budget for getting there.
> 
> Once you have done those things, in my opinion, then you can begin to determine where borrowing might enter into the equation.
> 
> As a side note, airplane mechanics can do very well and with all of the government oversight, it is an industry that is well grounded.  I did have my pilots license for some years and owned a single engine airplane, so again, I know of what I speak.
> 
> One other thing I will mention and then I have to get back to work (the boss is giving me the eye), more money does not make one more happy.  Some of my clients that live paycheck to paycheck are far more happy than some that have hundreds of thousands of dollars in the bank.  Money will not buy you that happiness.  You have to find the happiness in the journey that you are taking.So good luck - keep us posted - and remember that we are here for you.



Amen to this. 

I didn't know that you were a CPA, so thank you for the insight. I think deep down I knew that taking out extra loans for living expenses was a bad idea... I just didn't know HOW bad of an idea. 

My DH has also toyed around with the idea of going back to schol for finance, or accounting. Do you recommend it? Do you like it? 



MiaSRN62 said:


> I agree with much of what is said above by *rfassett*. I am back in school as well. It's been tough. I am an RN and pursuing a higher degree because hospital staff nursing is a very hard job on the body and mind. As I am getting older (entered the 50's recently), I just can't see myself doing what I do now much past 55. Yes, be prepared for sacrifice (monetary, social and emotional). I spend about 20 hrs per week on schoolwork/projects/test/research papers etc IN ADDITION to my 32 hrs of work per week. Both spouses must be on the same page with this because everyone in the household is affected. Only you know exactly how much and to what degree this could benefit your family. If it means more job stability it is probably worth it.
> 
> Yes we are here for you *rusafee1183* and yes it is terrifying !!!   I really miss all the extra time I don't get on the DIS with you all and can't wait until this process is over. Since I am going part-time to school, it's taking y-e-a-r-s. I started stepping it up with an extra class last Fall...continued in to this past Spring (where I almost had an emotional breakdown due to the demands of school/work). I was going to take a summer class and my hubby demanded I take the 4 mos off for my health. I have taken out traditional Sallie Mae student loans because in the past 4 yrs I have had anywhere from 1-3 children in college as well and available cash was not always there after their tuition was paid. I do get partial employer reimbursement ---it's not much but it helps.
> GOOD LUCK !!!!!!



Congratulations on taking that step Maria! I can't imagine how long and drawn out and difficult this process must be for you.  

I think that is why we are most drawn to the aviation route, because it's only a 2 year program rather than years and YEARS in school. Plus, like I said - we know people who it has paid off for, but that's not always the case.  Which is why I am hesitant. 



eliza61 said:


> Hey rusafee, boy great minds think alike.  I've been going back and forth about returning to school also.
> 
> So here's some questions.  First let me say I went to PItt for undergrad and CMU for grad school but it was a loooong time ago.  rules may have changed.
> 
> Student loans for a second degree are usually more costly than for than for the the first undergrad degree.  You said he's returning, did he finish his course work the first time?
> Next Congress did not pass an extension on the student loan rates as of yet.  I know a couple of my friends who are wringing their hands because interest rates on government back student loans are set to double.
> Now Pitt was ridiculously stricted about student loans so if I remember correctly (it's been 32 years lol) you couldn't take out a loan for more than 87% of your tuition.  so unless I went to a bank or other source I couldn't take out government back student loans (which are cheaper) for living expenses.
> 
> These next few questions are what a friend of mine told me to look into.  I'm thinking of switching careers entirely.  Possibly getting my mba in health care administration.
> 
> 1) Will this program lead to offers with a higher salary or stability?  for instance if I go back to school, while I'll have the degree I will not have the experience in this field.  So I'm trying to find out if employeers prefer some one with experience over education.  I'd hate to spend 28K on a degree and can't get a job.
> 
> 2) his age.  Not to be noisy just I'm over 50+ so I do worry about age discrimination.  once again am I going to be throwing out this wad of cash to find employeers reluctant to hire some one my age.
> 
> Good luck!!  I know what a hand wringing process this can be.



Good luck with your decision as well Eliza.  It's a huge lifestyle adjustment, and sooo scary. 

We are only 30 and 28, so the age descrimination doesn't scare me so much. The problem is that we are 'young enough' that people think that it's an easy choice, but old enough that we are established and have debt and we will struggle a lot if we decide to do this (or pursue any further education) 

And about your other question, I really wish I knew that it would be lucrative and that the market would be stable. I feel like any time I get comfortable and think that I understand the situation - I get the rug pulled out from under me. 

Those are some very scary numbers about student loans doubling in rates.  I had no idea... that is definitely going to be something we need to look into before we go any further.


----------



## bagsmom

Hey everyone -- howdie doo!

Just popping in to say hello -- I've been reading some, but not a ton.

Just wanted you to know why I haven't been on here much...  we've been doing some traveling and have more ahead of us -- that's good!


The bad part is that we went to see my dear, dear friend who has cancer.  She looks awful and I'm thinking the outcome might not be the one I am desperately praying for.  Her husband told us that when they discovered it, it was stage 4, and the recommended treatment was just pain meds to make her comfortable.  She was having none of it and came out swinging.

I'm just feeling very confused -- many different emotions right now.

I am so happy to read about all the great things going on for all of you -- weddings!  Yay!  Points at new villas!  Even the stress of deciding whether or not to go back to school is really an exciting thing!

I'm just not feeling perky right now -- so know that my lack of posts and responses is just due to me being in a "weird place."  Just processing a lot of stuff.

But I'll keep reading -- it lifts my spirits!!!!!!


----------



## rfassett

rusafee1183 said:


> This is why the Groupies is the best group on the Dis
> 
> Thank you all for your wisdom, experience, and encouragement. I think the biggest problem that we are facing right now is the fact that we are flighty people.  My DH says "I want to go back for Finance" .... and then the next year says "I want to go for Communications and Sports Management"  and then says "I want to go back for Pharmacy" and then says "Maybe school isn't the best idea for us, we make enough money to get by"
> 
> I'm not trying to throw him under the bus  but my point is that I do truly believe that he could be happy doing any one of those things. I know that going back to school doesn't always mean that you excel and find that perfect job and make all your money back. Sadly, I know more people with degrees working in another field completely than I know people who actually work in a field that they received a degree in.
> 
> .



When it comes to money, everything is relative.  $65,000 is a nice income if you are only spending $55,000.  Not so much if you are spending $75,000.  Since you are looking for ideas and it sounds like you two are not set in your plans, let me make a suggestion (besides what I have already suggested).  Do either of you have a hobby?  If so, is it something that could be developed into maybe a part time revenue stream?  Is something like that possible?  Think outside of the box.  Take some time and throw down some ideas.  Schooling may not be the best answer for you.  Or it could be the only answer, we just do not know that yet.

In response to your question about whether I like what I do - my vocational career has been one of abnormality.  After high school, I attended college and got a degree in Business Administration.  That led me to managing a building material wholesale outlet which led me to selling homes for a national builder which led me to supervising construction of homes for that same builder.  A cross country move led me to securing an outside sales job with a publisher of business, tax and labor law information.  That led to go back to school and get my accounting degree and master of taxation degree.  That was in 1984.  In my second quarter of college right after high school I took an accounting survey course to see if that would be something that would interest me.  The moment the instructor set foot in that class room, I decided that accounting was not for me.  This guy had the stereotypical appearance of an accountant - from the black framed glasses, to the crew cut hair style, to the dark suit and white shirt and dark tie, to the pocket protector for his neatly lined up pencils.  I knew at that moment that I could not be that guy.  My hair was at least shoulder length, maybe longer and there was no way this side of heaven would I ever be an accountant. Well, thirteen years later I passed the CPA exam and the rest is history.  You have to really love this industry to be in it.  It is a world of constant change.  And this past tax season, mostly because of late passage of some tax laws and the trickle down effect thereof, I worked 112 hours per week for ten weeks straight - just to attempt to keep up.  I did not think that was possible. And it took a physical toll that I am still attempting to recover from.   But that was an anomaly.  If they were all like that, I would not be in this business.  I normally work about 95 hours per week during tax season and 45 to 50 hours per week the rest of the year.  I absolutely love doing what I do.  But it is not for everyone.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Good news!  Our ROFR for the BWV pts came through yesterday.  We will soon be the proud owners of 150 BWV pts.



Yay!!



luv2sleep said:


> Hi! Is this a private group? Is there a VWL group for newbies?



*Private?  Us??  Are you kidding?  We LOVE new Groupies!  Welcome!!!*

Happy Birthday wfc4life!  Hope it's marvelous!!



jimmytammy said:


> Hoping the rest of the trip goes off without a hitch, except for the one you went there for in the first placeMake sure that one goes as planned



Great pun, JT.  Wish I had said it!  Best wishes Sly and Luv!



rusafee1183 said:


> I'm hoping the Groupies can help me this morning. I need some advice, or a shoulder or just a bit of pixie dust sent our way.
> 
> My DH is thinking about going back to school. We have been toying with the idea off and on for years, but we always chicken out and say "we're OK. we don't need more money"
> 
> Well, the program he may want to get into is at the Pittsburgh Institute of Aeronautics, so he can get his license to maintain airplanes. It's a 2 year program, and we know people who have gone there and have become very successful. Which is great! What is NOT great, is that it is full time. Like, 8:00am - 2:30pm M-F. And we both work full time. I know that it will be beneficial for us to struggle a bit in the short term in order to be able to finally stabalize financially in the long term - BUT this is terrifying. We have just enough money every month for our bills, and groceries and a few luxuries here and there as it stands right now.
> 
> I am thinking of seeing if we can take out additional student loans for living expenses if he only works part time, but I don't know how that works... or if it's even a great idea.
> 
> Any advice on how we should go about this?



I read your ages in a later post.  Considering how young you are, I would definitely look into school.
If you don't do it now, you never will.  Well, your husband that is.
Just be sure you choose a career that will be employable (like you don't know that!).  Since he is a pharm tech, boy, pharmacy is a great field.  Once you get accepted and finish the PharmD program, no small feat.
Good luck!





blossomz said:


> God morning groupies!  Just stopping by to say hi on my way to the big apple!  Yep, my buddy and I took the ABD trip!  Look for us on GMA on the 4th!



I hope I remember to look for you!  Enjoy!



twokats said:


> Sorry I have been MIA again.  Amazing how I sit on the sofa a lot because of the leg, but I am usually catching up on work or just trying to relax from a very stressful day.
> 
> Went to see the surgeon yesterday and got the latest results on the leg!!  He said it is healing and I was to start putting equal weight on it, but still use the walker.  NOT YET, he said to driving, so that is still an issue for me.  I hate being dependent on the kids and DH, *but I remember what all y'all said last time about that subject, so I am resigned to another month of dependency.*  He said if it keeps healing at the rate it has been when I go back at the end of this month he will probably let me do short spurts of walking with a cane and drive for short distances.  Of course around Aug 12 is when I have to go south to pick up Kati and that is only a six hour drive. . . . that is short isn't it??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am not much of a help, since I had all my education before we married and my DH got all his licenses for maintaining airplanes when he was in the Air Force before we married.  I know thru the years at his job all his special licenses have added to his check, plus now the joy of it all is that he is qualified to work on our own airplane which saves us a lot of money.  Good luck on whatever decision y'all make.
> 
> I hope all the groupies have an extra special 4th of July!!!!



Look at it as more opportunity for your family to give back to you!  
My husband, bless his heart, jumps at the chance to do something for me (that does not include a trip to Ikea or Costco).  He appreciates everything I do for him, so it makes him happy to be able to do for me.  I'm sure it is the same way at your home.  
I hope you continue to heal and driving soon.



bagsmom said:


> Hey everyone -- howdie doo!
> 
> Just popping in to say hello -- I've been reading some, but not a ton.
> 
> Just wanted you to know why I haven't been on here much...  we've been doing some traveling and have more ahead of us -- that's good!
> 
> 
> The bad part is that we went to see my dear, dear friend who has cancer.  She looks awful and I'm thinking the outcome might not be the one I am desperately praying for.  Her husband told us that when they discovered it, it was stage 4, and the recommended treatment was just pain meds to make her comfortable.  She was having none of it and came out swinging.
> 
> I'm just feeling very confused -- many different emotions right now.
> 
> I am so happy to read about all the great things going on for all of you -- weddings!  Yay!  Points at new villas!  Even the stress of deciding whether or not to go back to school is really an exciting thing!
> 
> I'm just not feeling perky right now -- so know that my lack of posts and responses is just due to me being in a "weird place."  Just processing a lot of stuff.
> 
> But I'll keep reading -- it lifts my spirits!!!!!!



I am so sorry your friend continues to become sicker.  Such a sad situation.  



rfassett said:


> When it comes to money, everything is relative.  $65,000 is a nice income if you are only spending $55,000.  Not so much if you are spending $75,000.  Since you are looking for ideas and it sounds like you two are not set in your plans, let me make a suggestion (besides what I have already suggested).  Do either of you have a hobby?  If so, is it something that could be developed into maybe a part time revenue stream?  Is something like that possible?  Think outside of the box.  Take some time and throw down some ideas.  Schooling may not be the best answer for you.  Or it could be the only answer, we just do not know that yet.
> 
> In response to your question about whether I like what I do - my vocational career has been one of abnormality.  After high school, I attended college and got a degree in Business Administration.  That led me to managing a building material wholesale outlet which led me to selling homes for a national builder which led me to supervising construction of homes for that same builder.  A cross country move led me to securing an outside sales job with a publisher of business, tax and labor law information.  That led to go back to school and get my accounting degree and master of taxation degree.  That was in 1984.  In my second quarter of college right after high school I took an accounting survey course to see if that would be something that would interest me.  The moment the instructor set foot in that class room, I decided that accounting was not for me.  This guy had the stereotypical appearance of an accountant - from the black framed glasses, to the crew cut hair style, to the dark suit and white shirt and dark tie, to the pocket protector for his neatly lined up pencils.  I knew at that moment that I could not be that guy.  My hair was at least shoulder length, maybe longer and there was no way this side of heaven would I ever be an accountant. Well, thirteen years later I passed the CPA exam and the rest is history.  You have to really love this industry to be in it.  It is a world of constant change.  And this past tax season, mostly because of late passage of some tax laws and the trickle down effect thereof, I worked 112 hours per week for ten weeks straight - just to attempt to keep up.  I did not think that was possible. And it took a physical toll that I am still attempting to recover from.   But that was an anomaly.  If they were all like that, I would not be in this business.  I normally work about 95 hours per week during tax season and 45 to 50 hours per week the rest of the year.  I absolutely love doing what I do.  But it is not for everyone.



Whoa!  Those are some loooooooog hours!  My goodness.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday wfc4life!!!! * 

Interesting conversation on school, debt etc.  I have always recognized how lucky I was regarding that.  My Dad had made a deal with both my much older sister and brother - if they kept up their grades in college he would pay.  If they didn't then they would pay.  Dsis graduated.  DBro did not.    So by the time I rolled around the same deal had to be offered.  Poor Dad had no idea how much tuition was going to have increased!    But I was at least smart enough to figure out not to screw up that deal. Again - poor Dad.  

While attending my Goddaughters graduation in Ohio I met her half sister's fiancee who is attending airline mechanic's school in CO.  My impression was that it really is virtually like a full time job, strict on attendance and is hard work but he was enjoying it.

*Congratulations JimmyTammy!!!! *


----------



## eliza61

bagsmom said:


> Hey everyone -- howdie doo!
> 
> Just popping in to say hello -- I've been reading some, but not a ton.
> 
> Just wanted you to know why I haven't been on here much...  we've been doing some traveling and have more ahead of us -- that's good!
> 
> 
> The bad part is that we went to see my dear, dear friend who has cancer.  She looks awful and I'm thinking the outcome might not be the one I am desperately praying for.  Her husband told us that when they discovered it, it was stage 4, and the recommended treatment was just pain meds to make her comfortable.  She was having none of it and came out swinging.
> 
> I'm just feeling very confused -- many different emotions right now.
> 
> I am so happy to read about all the great things going on for all of you -- weddings!  Yay!  Points at new villas!  Even the stress of deciding whether or not to go back to school is really an exciting thing!
> 
> I'm just not feeling perky right now -- so know that my lack of posts and responses is just due to me being in a "weird place."  Just processing a lot of stuff.
> 
> But I'll keep reading -- it lifts my spirits!!!!!!



Oh Bags, like you this group kept me sane during "the old guys" illness and passing.

Guys never underestimate how important you  are.  

"weird" is exactly the right word for it and even with all the information we have nothing, nothing makes sense about cancer.

It's been 7 months since my mikey lost his battle with leukemia.  My best advice is what has kept me grounded.  Accept all the love that comes your way in all it's forms.  open yourself to the prayers coming from us, from friends and family.  Let that be your armor.  When your confuse let the love and friendship from the groupies tether you as you stumble around. smell a baby (doesn't the smell of baby powder always get you. )  get some oreo cookies and dunk them in milk, listen to some oldies from you and your friends youth.  I'm partial to Fleetwood Mac and the Jackson five, go to the Disney site or better yet go to allears.net  they have the best pictures.



sending you warm wishes friend.


----------



## bagsmom

eliza61 said:


> Oh Bags, like you this group kept me sane during "the old guys" illness and passing.
> 
> Guys never underestimate how important you  are.
> 
> "weird" is exactly the right word for it and even with all the information we have nothing, nothing makes sense about cancer.
> 
> It's been 7 months since my mikey lost his battle with leukemia.  My best advice is what has kept me grounded.  Accept all the love that comes your way in all it's forms.  open yourself to the prayers coming from us, from friends and family.  Let that be your armor.  When your confuse let the love and friendship from the groupies tether you as you stumble around. smell a baby (doesn't the smell of baby powder always get you. )  get some oreo cookies and dunk them in milk, listen to some oldies from you and your friends youth.  I'm partial to Fleetwood Mac and the Jackson five, go to the Disney site or better yet go to allears.net  they have the best pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> sending you warm wishes friend.



Thanks, Eliza!  Part of my confused feelings are deep sadness for her family and for her.  Sadness for me that this wonderful woman may be leaving us -- she is one of my designated "old lady" friends.  A forever friend.  I also feel a shameful relief that this is not my family.  Then comes a chilling fear that someday, it could be.

I admire your strength and positive attitude so much.  You and your husband obviously had one of those magical partnerships...  Wow... only 7 months since he left you....  you have God at your side, for sure.  I can't imagine... and don't want to!  You are such an inspiration!

Thanks again...  I am still praying for a miracle.


----------



## twokats

rfassett said:


> Good to see you back twokats!  Keep listening to the medical personnel.  As much as we like to hurry things along, healing does take time.  Rest in the knowledge that above all, God is sovereign - and all that we think we know and want pales in the light of His plan.
> 
> Six hour trip where you are at?  Short!



I am up in Northeast TX and she works down in the Hill Country which is 6 hours south of us.  It is a beautiful drive, but I know in the doctors mind that is not a short trip, even though I have been making that trip for years and I don't even think about the time it takes anymore!



rfassett said:


> In response to your question about whether I like what I do - my vocational career has been one of abnormality.  After high school, I attended college and got a degree in Business Administration.  That led me to managing a building material wholesale outlet which led me to selling homes for a national builder which led me to supervising construction of homes for that same builder.  A cross country move led me to securing an outside sales job with a publisher of business, tax and labor law information.  That led to go back to school and get my accounting degree and master of taxation degree.  That was in 1984.  In my second quarter of college right after high school I took an accounting survey course to see if that would be something that would interest me.  The moment the instructor set foot in that class room, I decided that accounting was not for me.  This guy had the stereotypical appearance of an accountant - from the black framed glasses, to the crew cut hair style, to the dark suit and white shirt and dark tie, to the pocket protector for his neatly lined up pencils.  I knew at that moment that I could not be that guy.  My hair was at least shoulder length, maybe longer and there was no way this side of heaven would I ever be an accountant. Well, thirteen years later I passed the CPA exam and the rest is history.  You have to really love this industry to be in it.  It is a world of constant change.  And this past tax season, mostly because of late passage of some tax laws and the trickle down effect thereof, I worked 112 hours per week for ten weeks straight - just to attempt to keep up.  I did not think that was possible. And it took a physical toll that I am still attempting to recover from.   But that was an anomaly.  If they were all like that, I would not be in this business.  I normally work about 95 hours per week during tax season and 45 to 50 hours per week the rest of the year.  I absolutely love doing what I do.  But it is not for everyone.



You are right, accounting is not for everyone. . . my degree is a double major in Accounting and Computer Science.  I did not go for my CPA, but my clientele don't mind.  I had a baby not long after college and just never had time to take the test.  Around here we have some not so very competent CPA's and I have found a lot of my clients come to me to fix the mess-ups.  
But yes, tax season is a lot of long hours and a lot of study for the new laws and such.  Luckily my main job is only part time, so I don't work horribly long hours, but I keep an eye open for extra part time work.



Muushka said:


> Look at it as more opportunity for your family to give back to you!
> My husband, bless his heart, jumps at the chance to do something for me (that does not include a trip to Ikea or Costco).  He appreciates everything I do for him, so it makes him happy to be able to do for me.  I'm sure it is the same way at your home.
> I hope you continue to heal and driving soon.



DH does make sure if shopping is involved to make sure the daughter in law is the driver!!!  I am doing my best to talk him into driving me to our nephews wedding the end of the month and he said we would see.  He doesn't do many weddings either!!!


----------



## rfassett

bagsmom said:


> Hey everyone -- howdie doo!
> 
> Just popping in to say hello -- I've been reading some, but not a ton.
> 
> Just wanted you to know why I haven't been on here much...  we've been doing some traveling and have more ahead of us -- that's good!
> 
> The bad part is that we went to see my dear, dear friend who has cancer.  She looks awful and I'm thinking the outcome might not be the one I am desperately praying for.  Her husband told us that when they discovered it, it was stage 4, and the recommended treatment was just pain meds to make her comfortable.  She was having none of it and came out swinging.
> 
> I'm just feeling very confused -- many different emotions right now.
> 
> I am so happy to read about all the great things going on for all of you -- weddings!  Yay!  Points at new villas!  Even the stress of deciding whether or not to go back to school is really an exciting thing!
> 
> I'm just not feeling perky right now -- so know that my lack of posts and responses is just due to me being in a "weird place."  Just processing a lot of stuff.
> 
> But I'll keep reading -- it lifts my spirits!!!!!!



When my Mom passed away from a massive heart attack at the old age of 58 just a few days after she had been released from the hospital following an angina attack, I was  placed in a position of disbelieve that God would do that to me. I was living a thousand miles away and did not go to visit my Mom at the hospital because I listened to other people that said she would be fine. Well, I had to make hurry up travel plans after she passed away and booked a flight on an airline that I had never flown before to a connecting airport I had never flown into before. In the seat back pocket of the seat in front of the seat that had been assigned to me, a previous passenger had left a magazine. While I was mourning and pouting and crying, I picked up that magazine and opened it. And right where I opened it was a story about how our plans are not God's plans.  It talked about how when we look at life we see it like the back of a quilt - with strings going every which way. When we get to Heaven, we will see the other side of that quilt - the side God sees now - the perfect plan.  A different person got off that airplane than got on. I was reminded of how very real and alive God is.

I tell you this story for three reasons: first, live your life with no regrets. If you feel a need to be with your friend, be there. Second, eternity is a very long time and don't think for a second that God is not watching over your friend and her family and you and your family every second of that eternity. And third, what is difficult for us to understand now will one day be clear and plain.

It has been nearly thirty years since my Mom took up residence in that mansion in the sky. And someday very soon (in the sense of eternity) there is going to be one heck of reunion.

I will continue to pray for your friend and her family and you and your family. May each of you find that peace that can only be found in Christ Jesus my Lord. Father God, please wrap Your loving arms around this situation and comfort those involved in this their hour of need. And we will always remember, Father, to give YOU all of the glory, and all of the honor, and all of the praise that is due Your Holy Name! Amen and amen!


----------



## rfassett

twokats said:


> I am up in Northeast TX and she works down in the Hill Country which is 6 hours south of us.  It is a beautiful drive, but I know in the doctors mind that is not a short trip, even though I have been making that trip for years and I don't even think about the time it takes anymore!
> 
> You are right, accounting is not for everyone. . . my degree is a double major in Accounting and Computer Science.  I did not go for my CPA, but my clientele don't mind.  I had a baby not long after college and just never had time to take the test.  Around here we have some not so very competent CPA's and I have found a lot of my clients come to me to fix the mess-ups.
> But yes, tax season is a lot of long hours and a lot of study for the new laws and such.  Luckily my main job is only part time, so I don't work horribly long hours, but I keep an eye open for extra part time work.
> 
> DH does make sure if shopping is involved to make sure the daughter in law is the driver!!!  I am doing my best to talk him into driving me to our nephews wedding the end of the month and he said we would see.  He doesn't do many weddings either!!!



I love the Hill Country. I still say a six hour drive in Texas is a short drive. 

I was first certified in Texas having did my accounting and master of taxation work at Baylor.

An interesting note to this education discussion. I was told that since I was a late comer to the industry that I would never be able to work for one of the Big 8 (at the time) firms because they only hire from the new graduate pool. So after I got my Masters degree, I went to work for a large regional that, within a year, was bought out by one of the Big 8's. Don't tell me that I can't.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
Quite an interesting discussion today!  Let's get the important stuff done first:

*Happy Birthday wfc4life*
May your day be extra special as you celebrate with family and friends!

* luv2sleep* Always a delight when a new Groupie finds their way to our little corner of the Dis.

*JT* I told you moose dust was in the air! Congratulations on your new BWV points!

*Sly and luv* may your wedding day be blessed with sunshine as you begin your journey as husband and wife.  So very soon.....

Wow *rusafee* what a decision for you to make.  You've received some wonderful insight from fellow Groupies.  Hopefully they've given you some food for thought.  Has your DH considered military service? I ask only because we have friends whose 2 daughters - one an MD and one a DVM who both had their educations paid for by the government.  Of course the trade off is agreeing to serve for a specified number of years.  Perhaps this could be an avenue for you as well.

*Bagsmom* so sorry to hear about your friend.  I'll continue to lift her and her family in prayer as she walks this path.  Know that she doesn't walk alone.  You know we're all here to support you as you walk with her.

*Kathy*, you need to get one of those cute count-downs and put it in your siggie - you know - for when the cast comes off!  I'll continue to lift you in prayer, too.  So personally frustrating when you are so dependent on others. I've enjoyed seeing the various pictures posted on Facebook by Kati and others while she's at camp .  Sure looks like she's having a great time! Please let her know DDad and I send our very best wishes to her.  She's quite a spirited young woman.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Good news!  Our ROFR for the BWV pts came through yesterday.  We will soon be the proud owners of 150 BWV pts.



Congratulations JT and welcome home neighbor!     

Welcome to the groupies luv2sleep!     

rusafee - you've already received some good advice & I don't really have anything inspirational to add to it.  I'll simply send some good thoughts & moose dust your way that you & your DH make the decision that's right for your family.     

Eliza - good luck with your decision to go back to school as well.  Very sorry to hear you're not liking your new position.     

Bagsmom - so sorry to hear about your friend.  Sending good thoughts your way.    

Blossomz - have a great time on your ABD trip!  

Shoot I knew I should have quoted more posts!  I know I'm forgetting some things.  I guess I'll have to just say sending prayers & good thoughts to all the groupies that need it.


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> Quite an interesting discussion today!  Let's get the important stuff done first:
> *Kathy*, you need to get one of those cute count-downs and put it in your siggie - you know - for when the cast comes off!  I'll continue to lift you in prayer, too.  So personally frustrating when you are so dependent on others. I've enjoyed seeing the various pictures posted  by Kati and others while she's at camp .  Sure looks like she's having a great time! Please let her know DDad and I send our very best wishes to her.  She's quite a spirited young woman.



Di, she is having a ball.  I will have to post the picture she sent me of her special outfit for awards night.  
Use your imagination and visual her in a Texas Lions Camp t-shirt and blue jean capris.  Then add to that a pink tutu with suspenders and a pink tiara cowboy hat!!!  She is adorable.  But all the counselors like to have something crazy for all the kids on that night!!

Thanks for the idea of a countdown, but I guess I forgot to tell y'all that I have never had a cast.  I have a steel rod that goes from just above my knee to right at my hip.  There is a screw just above my knee and a nail that attaches it to my hip.  It is a wicked looking sight in an x-ray.  The doctor has said it needs to stay in at least 2 years, but he hopes I have no problems with the hardware and it can stay in.  I understand that the rod stays in but the screw and nail would come out and from what he says the nail would be the major issue.   I told him yesterday that I am flying to CA in September for a cruise, to FL in Dec for WDW and again to FL next April for WDW and the other cruise and would I set off any alarms. . . . he said yes I would have to have a letter for the airports.  Anyway, lucky me!!!  Life gets interesting, what can I say.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY wfc4life​*


​


----------



## MiaSRN62

*eliza*....I was very worried about the age discrimination also. I will tell you I've only seen a small amount. In one of my classes, one male student said something that ticked me off. Something like "at your age you'll just need a little extra learning curve to figure out how online classes work". My issue had been that Penn State's Angel Blackboard was not compatible with my version of IE or Firefox. Turned out---I needed to download an OLDER version! I danced circles around this kid once I had the correct version of Firefox. He was so quick to think I was having trouble logging on to Angel Blackboard because I was (at the time) 49 yrs old. TURKEY !!!!  Just laugh them off *eliza* and good luck to you too!!! 

*bagsmom*....so very sorry about your friend. Prayers and hugs.....


----------



## MiaSRN62

Congrats* JT* on the 150 BWV points !!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
Glad to see you back, we have been holding down the fort

As I skim through some very busy days in the groupies lives, I want to say thanks to all the well wishers on our new pts

And I will lift all up in prayer as you consider life changes, and those dealing with health issues and loved ones hurting.  My prayer is for divine guidance from God, and healing for those hurting in mind, body and spirit.  Lean on Him through it all.


----------



## sleepydog25

Congrats on the points, JT!  And our thoughts and well-wishes go out to those who are enduring bad news or pondering life-altering plans.  My mom has always said that no matter which way you choose to go with your life or how you move forward with bad news, you always will be blessed and find a way to rejoice.  Smart woman.  

Yesterday at Universal Studios was rainy and umpteenthly crowded (yeah, I made up that word), but we managed to have a fun, though abbreviated, time there.  Today, the sun is in more abundance (and even more sun is called for the next few days), and we hit MK early for rope drop, then headed over to CRT (my first and my youngest daughter's first time there) for breakfast.  We FP'd TMRR (I was the leg man; the others did Ariel's new ride), took pics with an awesome Ariel in her grotto, rode Buzz Lightyear (*luv* scored _999,999 points_--that is not a typo!), walked right onto HM, then scooted over to TMRR for our FP time, and then jumped on POTC.  After that, our group split with *luv*, Catherine (my DD), and I opting for Tiki Room, shopping, then back to the room while the others braved an increasingly crowded MK.  

All is well, and we are a mere 45 hours, 33 minutes away from The Moment.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

sleepydog25 said:


> All is well, and we are a mere 45 hours, 33 minutes away from The Moment.



Awwww what a sweet way to put it. Sounds like you are having a wonderful pre-wedding vacation filled with excitement and romance. Congratulations and best wishes again to you both. I know you will be in the thoughts of all the groupies here on your special day.


Also may I offer my best to all celebrating other special days as well. Birthdays, anniversaries, and passing ROFR. My thoughts are also with those of you going through not so special times.  And welcome to the other newbies. This group is so awesome.


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone

Just checking in since we have just returned form our amazing Alaskan Cruise on the Disney Wonder 

Now that trip is over my attention turns to our December visit to the Lodge ...... We are just so excited !!!

Looking forward to chatting and asking all you experts lots of questions in the coming months 

Let the countdown begin !!


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> rode Buzz Lightyear (*luv* scored _999,999 points_--that is not a typo!),
> All is well, and we are a mere 45 hours, 33 minutes away from The Moment.



*Sly*~that was my score when we were there in May! I am not at all skilled, and have no idea what target I hit, but I have long suspected there is something fishy going on with that ride! 

PS~LOVE the way you described your countdown!

*JT*~Congrats on your points! Woot!


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> All is well, and we are a mere 45 hours, 33 minutes away from The Moment.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Independence Day!!!!
Hope everybody has a great and fun filled 4th!!


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Independence Day!!!!
> Hope everybody has a great and fun filled 4th!!



Ditto! And right back at you, JT!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy  4th  Groupies*


Just popping in to say hi! 
Congrats Jimmy and Tammy on your BWV points 

Were here in Maine and It's finally warm!
the first part of the week was damp and cold,
welcome to summer in New England

*Hey did any of you Mass groupies go to the GKTW DIS Meet??
Corrine, horselover ?*
The whole pod cast team was out in Leominster Mass for the weekend.
So close and we didn't go 
 DH AKA The Big Guy was not leaving ME on 
his vacation so we watched it on live stream
It's an annual event so.......
 maybe we can plan on a NE groupie meet next year.  

Well take care groupies
Prayers to those who are facing medical issues and 
losing a loved one may the great physician of us all
hold you close and give you comfort


----------



## sleepydog25

Happy 4th to all!  Quick check-in as internet access here at the Lodge (and seemingly all over Disney) has been, in a word, _terrible_.  I've lost a few posts due to connection issues, and when connected, slower than regular phone line.  In fact, I hope this posts.  Anyway, just hours (okay, 19ish) from The Moment, and though it's overcast and rainy off and on, we're thrilled that the big day is upon us.  Hope to type more if the internet connection issue improves.


----------



## rfassett

sleepydog25 said:


> Happy 4th to all!  Quick check-in as internet access here at the Lodge (and seemingly all over Disney) has been, in a word, terrible.  I've lost a few posts due to connection issues, and when connected, slower than regular phone line.  In fact, I hope this posts.  Anyway, just hours (okay, 19ish) from The Moment, and though it's overcast and rainy off and on, we're thrilled that the big day is upon us.  Hope to type more if the internet connection issue improves.



Tick, tick, tick..............


----------



## nanajoyx2

Sly dog, just a heads up on the Internet at the Lodge and the Villas.  When we were there in February we had the most consistent connections in the lobbies of both buildings.  Just be certain to sit in the atrium areas.  High ceilings worked best for us.


----------



## twinklebug

Happy 4th of July Groupies!





I think it's too easy to forget how blessed we all are to live in such a country that respects and offers opportunities to it's people. We still have to work for it, but they're there!




sleepydog25 said:


> Happy 4th to all!  Quick check-in as internet access here at the Lodge (and seemingly all over Disney) has been, in a word, _terrible_.  I've lost a few posts due to connection issues, and when connected, slower than regular phone line.  In fact, I hope this posts.  Anyway, just hours (okay, 19ish) from The Moment, and though it's overcast and rainy off and on, we're thrilled that the big day is upon us.  Hope to type more if the internet connection issue improves.



So excited for you!!!  Wish we could all be there.

------------------------------
On a personal note - I could use a hug and pixie dust here.
For a long time now I've been asking for an opportunity that better suits my skill set at work (I'm a software engineer, and this job is for actuarial analysts) and have been told there is plenty of work in the team I want to move to. Over the last month I was moved in the opposite direction, I've was "temporarily loaned" to a support group to cover for vacations. The person I was covering for however quit right after returning from his vacation. I now find myself stressed by the work demands and and bullied beyond belief by the manager there with no way out.

 From what my own manager tells me, everyone in this company lives in fear of this manager as she has the ear of the top dog at the company and runs to him with every issue regarding people. I asked earlier this week to be removed from this project when I realized just how bad my anxiety was getting, but as they don't have a replacement for me I'm not going to be moved until I get back from vacation at the end of the month ... _at the earliest_.  

After a night and morning of worry, I have decided my mental health is worth more than anything and have my resignation letter written and ready to send. Only two things are stopping me: 1) I have no alternate job lined up, and the time to find one may take months; and 2) Despite not being in the perfect role for my skills, I was doing well and had high hopes for the switch over to the team that would use my knowledge and skills properly. I thought just by writing the letter and outlining my feelings would help diffuse the situation, but I think it's made it worse... I'm very ready to press send on that email, but will give it one more work day to see if it gets any better.

The one saving factor I keep reminding myself of is that I am in control of whether I choose to stay or leave, not the bullying manager.  My 16 yo son says she needs to attend anger management classes. That made my day... LOL. I love my son's way of thinking. Think I'll put a sticky on my monitor to remind me of how ridiculous she's being.


----------



## Corinne

tea pot said:


> Were here in Maine and It's finally warm!
> the first part of the week was damp and cold,
> welcome to summer in New England
> 
> [B]Hey did any of you Mass groupies go to the GKTW DIS Meet??
> Corrine, horselover ?[/B]
> The whole pod cast team was out in Leominster Mass for the weekend.
> So close and we didn't go :sad2:
> DH AKA The Big Guy was not leaving ME on
> his vacation so we watched it on live stream
> It's an annual event so.......
> maybe we can plan on a NE groupie meet next year.  :idea:
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> [B]Joy[/B]~No, I didn't go, but that does sound like fun, we should plan it next year! Enjoy your vacation in Maine.
> 
> [quote="sleepydog25, post: 48861078"]Happy 4th to all!  Quick check-in as internet access here at the Lodge (and seemingly all over Disney) has been, in a word, [I]terrible[/I].  I've lost a few posts due to connection issues, and when connected, slower than regular phone line.  In fact, I hope this posts.  Anyway, just hours (okay, 19ish) from The Moment, and though it's overcast and rainy off and on, we're thrilled that the big day is upon us.  Hope to type more if the internet connection issue improves.  :thumbsup2[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thinking of you [B]Sly[/B]! Cannot wait to see pics and read about [B]The Moment![/B]:)


----------



## csharpwv

OK, SOOOOOOOOO excited! Under 20 days till check in now!!!

We don't own points at VWL, but by far it is our favorite location.
I wish sales had been active for VWL when we purchased, that would definitely have been where we purchased!

Does anyone know when active sales at VWL started and ended?

We bought in 2008, so we were several years too late! HAHA

Can't wait for a week at the lodge!

When we booked studios and 1BR's for available. Since it is just the two of us, we really figured that we would be totally satisfied with a studio - but now we really wish we had gone with a 1BR! 

HAHA Oh well, that's life, right?

Should we make a room request? We've always been satisfied with our assigned rooms in the past - except at AKV - Jambo... I felt like we were walking to Africa every morning and evening! It was a learning experience for sure!

SOOOOO EXCITED to see the lodge again! It really is like a dear old friend!

Think I would get some odd looks if I hugged one of the lobby poles? HAHA


----------



## rfassett

csharpwv said:


> OK, SOOOOOOOOO excited! Under 20 days till check in now!!!
> 
> We don't own points at VWL, but by far it is our favorite location.
> I wish sales had been active for VWL when we purchased, that would definitely have been where we purchased!
> 
> Does anyone know when active sales at VWL started and ended?
> 
> We bought in 2008, so we were several years too late! HAHA
> 
> Can't wait for a week at the lodge!
> 
> When we booked studios and 1BR's for available. Since it is just the two of us, we really figured that we would be totally satisfied with a studio - but now we really wish we had gone with a 1BR!
> 
> HAHA Oh well, that's life, right?
> 
> Should we make a room request? We've always been satisfied with our assigned rooms in the past - except at AKV - Jambo... I felt like we were walking to Africa every morning and evening! It was a learning experience for sure!
> 
> SOOOOO EXCITED to see the lodge again! It really is like a dear old friend!
> 
> Think I would get some odd looks if I hugged one of the lobby poles? HAHA



You are making me want to go with you! Congratulations and have a magical time and hug away. Good Lord willing and the creek not raising too high we will follow you by about 35 days.


----------



## Muushka

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just checking in since we have just returned form our amazing Alaskan Cruise on the Disney Wonder
> 
> Now that trip is over my attention turns to our December visit to the Lodge ...... We are just so excited !!!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting and asking all you experts lots of questions in the coming months
> 
> Let the countdown begin !!



Hi Linda 

How was the Wonder?  Is she still beautiful?  We are (supposed) to go on her in May and I am a tad apprehensive after the Fantasy (what a great ship!).  So glad your cruise was amazing.

When are you going in Dec?  We'll be there then too!



twinklebug said:


> Happy 4th of July Groupies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's too easy to forget how blessed we all are to live in such a country that respects and offers opportunities to it's people. We still have to work for it, but they're there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited for you!!!  Wish we could all be there.
> 
> ------------------------------
> On a personal note - I could use a hug and pixie dust here.
> For a long time now I've been asking for an opportunity that better suits my skill set at work (I'm a software engineer, and this job is for actuarial analysts) and have been told there is plenty of work in the team I want to move to. Over the last month I was moved in the opposite direction, I've was "temporarily loaned" to a support group to cover for vacations. The person I was covering for however quit right after returning from his vacation. I now find myself stressed by the work demands and and bullied beyond belief by the manager there with no way out.
> 
> From what my own manager tells me, everyone in this company lives in fear of this manager as she has the ear of the top dog at the company and runs to him with every issue regarding people. I asked earlier this week to be removed from this project when I realized just how bad my anxiety was getting, but as they don't have a replacement for me I'm not going to be moved until I get back from vacation at the end of the month ... _at the earliest_.
> 
> After a night and morning of worry, I have decided my mental health is worth more than anything and have my resignation letter written and ready to send. Only two things are stopping me: 1) I have no alternate job lined up, and the time to find one may take months; and 2) Despite not being in the perfect role for my skills, I was doing well and had high hopes for the switch over to the team that would use my knowledge and skills properly. I thought just by writing the letter and outlining my feelings would help diffuse the situation, but I think it's made it worse... I'm very ready to press send on that email, but will give it one more work day to see if it gets any better.
> 
> The one saving factor I keep reminding myself of is that I am in control of whether I choose to stay or leave, not the bullying manager.  My 16 yo son says she needs to attend anger management classes. That made my day... LOL. I love my son's way of thinking. Think I'll put a sticky on my monitor to remind me of how ridiculous she's being.



Oh Twinkle, blessed we are indeed.  Happy 4th of July to all.

My poor Mr Muush was in a similar (not quite so nasty) position.  Doing everything but software development for a couple of years (he is a software engineer also).  He was in a group of 5.  3 left and he finally landed a new position and starts on Monday.  This is the first time since he went to college that he left a job and it was very difficult for him.  But with the encouragement of the 3 others, he did it.  The market is much better than it was a few years ago.  

All I can say is hugs to you and I hope you can muster up the strength to stay and help change occur or leave and find a better situation.  I know, not much info there, for sure a hug and some pixie dust.

Let us know how it goes.

*Sly and Luv*.....Best wishes!

*csharpwv*, VWL sales started in Feb 2001 if I remember correctly.  We stayed there in 12/2000 but they couldn't sell until early 2001.
Not sure when they stopped selling there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hope all the Groupies had a wonderful 4th of July!


----------



## sleepydog25

The Moment arrives in 5 hours and 45 minutes. . .so very hard to contain my excitement.  It's about darn time is about all I can say.  Have a great 5th of July, Groupies! +  =


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> The Moment arrives in 5 hours and 45 minutes. . .so very hard to contain my excitement.  It's about darn time is about all I can say.  Have a great 5th of July, Groupies! +  =



Happy Wedding Day *Sly* and *Luv*!


----------



## rusafee1183

Happy wedding day* Sly *and *Luv*!


_
May God be with you and bless you.
May you see your children's children.
May you be poor in misfortune, rich in blessings.
May you know nothing but happiness.
From this day forward._


----------



## rfassett

sleepydog25 said:


> The Moment arrives in 5 hours and 45 minutes. . .so very hard to contain my excitement.  It's about darn time is about all I can say.  Have a great 5th of July, Groupies! +  =



Have a very, very magical day, Sly and Luv!  As special as this day is, it is just the beginning of a long journey to which my wish will find each day more magical than the day before!


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> Happy wedding day* Sly *and *Luv*!
> 
> 
> 
> _May God be with you and bless you._
> _May you see your children's children._
> _May you be poor in misfortune, rich in blessings._
> _May you know nothing but happiness._
> _From this day forward._


As many have said, the Groupies are the best!  Thanks to you all.  So many have sent their glad tidings to us during the build up to The Moment, that it is hard to recognize each of you.  Truly, we are humbled and thrilled by your kind comments.  We are two of a kind, Chris and I, so we thank you as one.  

P.S.  2 hours and 9 minutes. . .


----------



## rfassett

sleepydog25 said:


> As many have said, the Groupies are the best!  Thanks to you all.  So many have sent their glad tidings to us during the build up to The Moment, that it is hard to recognize each of you.  Truly, we are humbled and thrilled by your kind comments.  We are two of a kind, Chris and I, so we thank you as one.
> 
> P.S.  2 hours and 9 minutes. . .



I was going to ask you, Sly, what you are doing posting on the Dis just 2 hours and 9 minutes before "the Moment" and then I recalled that I was washing my car just one hour before my wedding. 

You are now under 2 hours!

Godspeed!


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> As many have said, the Groupies are the best!  Thanks to you all.  So many have sent their glad tidings to us during the build up to The Moment, that it is hard to recognize each of you.  Truly, we are humbled and thrilled by your kind comments.  We are two of a kind, Chris and I, so we thank you as one.
> 
> P.S.  2 hours and 9 minutes. . .



The wedding is only the prologue to your lives together. The true story and love is in the pages that follow. I wish you both the best for a wonderful, long, successful and loving marriage.


----------



## tea pot

*Many Blessings*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Congratulations Sly and Luv!!!*


----------



## eliza61

_*Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres. Love never fails*_

~1 Corinthians 13

Have a blessed day!!


----------



## kkmousealow

Wow a wedding day! Best wishes for a wonderful day and a happily ever after!!!


----------



## horselover

CONGRATULATIONS SLEEPY & LUV!!!!






Teapot - we didn't go to the DIS meet.  I didn't even know about it.

Twinklebug -              I'm sorry for what you're going through at work.  I hate to give someone advice on whether they should quit a job without having a new one lined up.  On the one hand I definitely agree there is a lot to be said for mental health & no one should have to put up with abusive treatment at work.  Have you come right out & said to your manager if they don't switch you out of that dept. then you'll need to give your notice?  What do you think he or she would say if you did?  On the other hand if you decide to leave do you have the means to support yourself while looking for a new position?  Perhaps the answer to that question will help you to know whether to press send on the email or not.  I agree with Muush the market is better now then it was a year ago but still no guarantee you'll find a new position quickly.            Sending tons of good thoughts, hugs, & pixie dust your way that you will find yourself in a better position (whether that be at your current job or a new one) very soon.      ixiedust        ixiedust


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> ------------------------------
> On a personal note - I could use a hug and pixie dust here.
> For a long time now I've been asking for an opportunity that better suits my skill set at work (I'm a software engineer, and this job is for actuarial analysts) and have been told there is plenty of work in the team I want to move to. Over the last month I was moved in the opposite direction, I've was "temporarily loaned" to a support group to cover for vacations. The person I was covering for however quit right after returning from his vacation. I now find myself stressed by the work demands and and bullied beyond belief by the manager there with no way out.
> 
> From what my own manager tells me, everyone in this company lives in fear of this manager as she has the ear of the top dog at the company and runs to him with every issue regarding people. I asked earlier this week to be removed from this project when I realized just how bad my anxiety was getting, but as they don't have a replacement for me I'm not going to be moved until I get back from vacation at the end of the month ... _at the earliest_.
> 
> After a night and morning of worry, I have decided my mental health is worth more than anything and have my resignation letter written and ready to send. Only two things are stopping me: 1) I have no alternate job lined up, and the time to find one may take months; and 2) Despite not being in the perfect role for my skills, I was doing well and had high hopes for the switch over to the team that would use my knowledge and skills properly. I thought just by writing the letter and outlining my feelings would help diffuse the situation, but I think it's made it worse... I'm very ready to press send on that email, but will give it one more work day to see if it gets any better.
> 
> The one saving factor I keep reminding myself of is that I am in control of whether I choose to stay or leave, not the bullying manager.  My 16 yo son says she needs to attend anger management classes. That made my day... LOL. I love my son's way of thinking. Think I'll put a sticky on my monitor to remind me of how ridiculous she's being.





twinklebug I was wondering the same thing as Julie if you have express fully to your manager how for your mental health you are feeling you will need to quit if you are not moved.  I haven't been in exactly the same situation but involved in some ways on both sides.  As an employee I would get moved around because I apparently was adaptable and hard working.  So when others were falling down I was asked to step in and correct - a couple of times to a breaking point.  But I learned my manager did recognize the difference and when it came to nervous breakdown time I was shifted.  Not the best way for an employee to be handled but the improvement finally came.  

And I've been on the management side where I was stuck between a rock and a hard place with work that needed to be done and limited people to do it.  However if a valued employee were going to be leaving due to a temporary switch I'd have preferred to know and would have done what I could since that position was going to need filling either way.  Again - not ideal but sometimes everyone gets stuck in positions that it's difficult to find a win-win for.  But a reality check/shove can get sometimes get things back into perspective.  

Best thoughts to you while you are figuring out what you need to do.  

_One other note - I have quite a job that was causing me health issues due to the stress.  I was being asked to handle things in a manner I found contrary to my business ethics.  When it became apparent the situation was not going to change I resigned.  I did not regret it.  _


----------



## wfc4life

sleepydog25 said:


> The Moment arrives in 5 hours and 45 minutes. . .so very hard to contain my excitement.  It's about darn time is about all I can say.  Have a great 5th of July, Groupies! +  =



Happy Wedding Day Slydog and Luv!! May it exceed all your expectations.


----------



## wfc4life

Thanks to everyone for the wonderful birthday wishes. This group is awesome! I had the best birthday possible (without being in WDW).


----------



## sleepydog25

Just as wfc4life says, you are the best bunch on the DIS Boards and beyond.  Thank you for so many well wishes and blessings!  The Moment went off with nary a hitch (it was a close call between showers, however), and we are thoroughly, happily, and finally married.  So many of you pointed out that marriages go beyond the day of the ceremony itself, and we couldn't agree more wholeheartedly.  Though today was important as a date to celebrate in coming years, The Moment itself was merely an acknowledgement of the partnership and commitment that already existed and that will flourish.  We are exceptionally fortunate people simply by finding the other.  The "rest of your life" is not only our pledge but our belief, as well.  Again, thank you each and everyone for your support.  

We have two more days here, then off on our cruise before returning for one day at the World.  Ciao!


----------



## Linda67

Muushka said:


> Hi Linda
> 
> How was the Wonder?  Is she still beautiful?  We are (supposed) to go on her in May and I am a tad apprehensive after the Fantasy (what a great ship!).  So glad your cruise was amazing.
> 
> When are you going in Dec?  We'll be there then too!



The Wonder was in great shape!
We were a little concerned ahead of the cruise as we have only cruised twice before, on the Dream and the Fantasy so we were worried that we may have been a little disappointed ..... We couldn't have been more wrong!!
Both of us fell in love with the ship, the crew were outstanding, the whole ship was spotless, and the smaller size made the ship seem cosier and friendly - we wouldn't hesitate to sail on her again 
We are at the Lodge from the 3rd to the 14th of December and can't wait !!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Many congrats to Sleepydog and Luv !!!!!!​*


​


----------



## Muushka

wfc4life said:


> Thanks to everyone for the wonderful birthday wishes. This group is awesome! I had the best birthday possible (without being in WDW).



I'm so glad it was awesome!



sleepydog25 said:


> Just as wfc4life says, you are the best bunch on the DIS Boards and beyond.  Thank you for so many well wishes and blessings!  The Moment went off with nary a hitch (it was a close call between showers, however), and we are thoroughly, happily, and finally married.  So many of you pointed out that marriages go beyond the day of the ceremony itself, and we couldn't agree more wholeheartedly.  Though today was important as a date to celebrate in coming years, The Moment itself was merely an acknowledgement of the partnership and commitment that already existed and that will flourish.  We are exceptionally fortunate people simply by finding the other.  The "rest of your life" is not only our pledge but our belief, as well.  Again, thank you each and everyone for your support.
> 
> We have two more days here, then off on our cruise before returning for one day at the World.  Ciao!


*
It is so heartwarming to see a groom so excited about his wedding day.  So many times we only have the bride's perspective.  But today is our brother, Sly's wedding day.  And we rejoice with him.  See Eliza below for my wedding/marriage wish:*



eliza61 said:


> _*Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres. Love never fails*_
> 
> ~1 Corinthians 13
> 
> Have a blessed day!!



Amen E!



*Happy Wedding to Sly and Luv!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

*Sleepy and Luv are married!* 
 DDad and I send our very Best Wishes and hearty Congratulations for a lifetime of love and happiness.


----------



## DiznyDi

* twinkle* I don't have any profound words of wisdom for you. Just know that the Groupies are here to offer support.  I hope you're able to find a workable solution that keeps your mental health in check and allows you to work at your optimum performance level. Moose dust coming your way!


----------



## Granny

*Congratulations Patrick & Chris!!!*


Awesome....just awesome! 


And we will patiently wait to see those pix!


----------



## Kathymford

I don't chime in often, but this group s truly wonderful and genuine. Congrats to the newlyweds!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug
Your manager sounds a bit abusive with their power.  From what you share, this person seems like a not so good person who makes themselves "look good" by making others look small.  And that tends to come from feeling threat by others skills, etc. 

 A fellow co-worker/now long time employee of our co. is this way, and we know it.  He is at retirement age, his knees wont allow him to physically endure what we require of others, but he is here because of his knowledge.  Yet, he will come to me or my dad and tell us what somebody else did wrong.  He had the audacity a few years ago, when we were building 5000 sq. ft. houses(he likes making a big splash)to tell people "He *IS* Ray Whitesell Contractors"(BTW, this got back to us). I only wanted to share this as we deal with personnel issues with our small co.

So, my thoughts on this are as others say, speak with your manager, if it falls on deaf ears, go to the top if possible, and say your peace.  This way, before you walk away, you know you made the effort to speak what was needed, then, with peace of mind, you can live without question, did you do the right thing.

And one last thing, in this economic env. we are in, remember this, businesses are born out of necessity.  Not saying this is the only choice, but consider it.  I love seeing new business born, create ones own environment.

I will pray for you as you deal with the days ahead, that God provide you insight and wisdom as you make decisions.


----------



## jimmytammy

A huge Congratulations as you start your days ahead as One!!


----------



## rusafee1183

Morning Groupies. What are everyone's plans this weekend? 

I am headed to a picnic today to celebrate the 4th. I tried out a new recipe from Pinterest, "Snickers Ice Cream Sandwich Cake"  it looks AMAZING - so I am guessing this will be a keeper. Plus, no baking 

I started work on our back yard on the 4th, no patio laying or anything to my actual yard - but we cleaned up the patio, bought a few hanging flowers and a new deck box for storage and it's already made a HUGE difference. It has at least bought me some time to decide what to do back there, and maybe if I procrastinate long enough - summer stuff will be on sale.  

Other than that, nothing new around here.... Bob still hasn't decided what to do about school. He is going to talk to someone at our community college to see what options he would have there first. We are scaredy cats, so who know what will happen. 

He said to me the other day "we may not have much money, but we will never be poor"  Love that man. 




twinklebug said:


> Happy 4th of July Groupies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's too easy to forget how blessed we all are to live in such a country that respects and offers opportunities to it's people. We still have to work for it, but they're there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited for you!!!  Wish we could all be there.
> 
> ------------------------------
> On a personal note - I could use a hug and pixie dust here.
> For a long time now I've been asking for an opportunity that better suits my skill set at work (I'm a software engineer, and this job is for actuarial analysts) and have been told there is plenty of work in the team I want to move to. Over the last month I was moved in the opposite direction, I've was "temporarily loaned" to a support group to cover for vacations. The person I was covering for however quit right after returning from his vacation. I now find myself stressed by the work demands and and bullied beyond belief by the manager there with no way out.
> 
> From what my own manager tells me, everyone in this company lives in fear of this manager as she has the ear of the top dog at the company and runs to him with every issue regarding people. I asked earlier this week to be removed from this project when I realized just how bad my anxiety was getting, but as they don't have a replacement for me I'm not going to be moved until I get back from vacation at the end of the month ... _at the earliest_.
> 
> After a night and morning of worry, I have decided my mental health is worth more than anything and have my resignation letter written and ready to send. Only two things are stopping me: 1) I have no alternate job lined up, and the time to find one may take months; and 2) Despite not being in the perfect role for my skills, I was doing well and had high hopes for the switch over to the team that would use my knowledge and skills properly. I thought just by writing the letter and outlining my feelings would help diffuse the situation, but I think it's made it worse... I'm very ready to press send on that email, but will give it one more work day to see if it gets any better.
> 
> The one saving factor I keep reminding myself of is that I am in control of whether I choose to stay or leave, not the bullying manager.  My 16 yo son says she needs to attend anger management classes. That made my day... LOL. I love my son's way of thinking. Think I'll put a sticky on my monitor to remind me of how ridiculous she's being.



How is everything going* Twinklebug*? Have a you decided what to do? 

I don't have much input, like others have said - I would hate to steer you wrong. Plus, I can't even make good decisions for my own life clearly. You don't WANT my input 

 

But, we are here to listen. 

I do agree that it's a shame that she is in a position of power, and is so abusive to her staff. We have someone like that at my job too. Like, *JT* - our employee has been there forever and knows EVERYTHING - but has a horrible attitude. I have learned how to "play" her.... but it's a shame when people can't just go to work, do their job and be pleasant to one another. 

I think the post it idea is a good one.  Put some pics of the Lodge up, play some Disney music on your ipod/radio/computer, and remember that there are nice, good, decent people out there. She sounds like she's missing a lot in her life, and for that you have the upper hand.


----------



## Muushka

Linda67 said:


> The Wonder was in great shape!
> We were a little concerned ahead of the cruise as we have only cruised twice before, on the Dream and the Fantasy so we were worried that we may have been a little disappointed ..... We couldn't have been more wrong!!
> Both of us fell in love with the ship, the crew were outstanding, the whole ship was spotless, and the smaller size made the ship seem cosier and friendly - we wouldn't hesitate to sail on her again
> We are at the Lodge from the 3rd to the 14th of December and can't wait !!



I'm so glad you said that about the Wonder.  I was worried I would be disappointed after the Fantasy, but I don't think I will.  Thanks!



Kathymford said:


> I don't chime in often, but this group s truly wonderful and genuine. Congrats to the newlyweds!!!



Awwww, so sweet.  Everyone (including you) make this thread a home.


----------



## MiaSRN62

twinklebug said:


> ------------------------------
> On a personal note - I could use a hug and pixie dust here.
> For a long time now I've been asking for an opportunity that better suits my skill set at work (I'm a software engineer, and this job is for actuarial analysts) and have been told there is plenty of work in the team I want to move to. Over the last month I was moved in the opposite direction, I've was "temporarily loaned" to a support group to cover for vacations. The person I was covering for however quit right after returning from his vacation. I now find myself stressed by the work demands and and bullied beyond belief by the manager there with no way out.
> 
> From what my own manager tells me, everyone in this company lives in fear of this manager as she has the ear of the top dog at the company and runs to him with every issue regarding people. I asked earlier this week to be removed from this project when I realized just how bad my anxiety was getting, but as they don't have a replacement for me I'm not going to be moved until I get back from vacation at the end of the month ... _at the earliest_.
> 
> After a night and morning of worry, I have decided my mental health is worth more than anything and have my resignation letter written and ready to send. Only two things are stopping me: 1) I have no alternate job lined up, and the time to find one may take months; and 2) Despite not being in the perfect role for my skills, I was doing well and had high hopes for the switch over to the team that would use my knowledge and skills properly. I thought just by writing the letter and outlining my feelings would help diffuse the situation, but I think it's made it worse... I'm very ready to press send on that email, but will give it one more work day to see if it gets any better.
> 
> The one saving factor I keep reminding myself of is that I am in control of whether I choose to stay or leave, not the bullying manager.  My 16 yo son says she needs to attend anger management classes. That made my day... LOL. I love my son's way of thinking. Think I'll put a sticky on my monitor to remind me of how ridiculous she's being.



*Twinkle*, 
I just saw this post. Hang in there--I know how stressful and demoralizing a situation like this can be. I am in one similar as is my husband. We have learned to let go of some of the stresses (and this is very hard and not entirely possible at times). I hope and pray something comes through for you and you can get a break from this tyrant. My husband automatically comes home from work now and refers to his boss as "satan". The situations can feel almost unbearable at times. HUGS to you !!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rusafee1183 said:


> I am headed to a picnic today to celebrate the 4th. I tried out a new recipe from Pinterest, "Snickers Ice Cream Sandwich Cake"  it looks AMAZING - so I am guessing this will be a keeper. Plus, no baking



And now I shall be dreaming of Snickers all day long!  

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And now I shall be dreaming of Snickers all day long!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!



Wow, that's a great shot of the lobby.  Do you have a hi-res version that I might be able to have?


----------



## sleepydog25

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Many congrats to Sleepydog and Luv !!!!!!​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Such a cute picture (as the others have been, as well)!  Thanks again, Lodgers-in-Arms!  You have been amazing supporters.

Today, we checked out of the Villas and into CL in the Lodge.  Wow.  What a lovely room with a great view of both the Contemporary and GF.  Trees block most of MK, though we can see Space Mountain; however, Wishes tonight at 10 should be spectacular.  We'll be toasting with champagne!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Wow, that's a great shot of the lobby.  Do you have a hi-res version that I might be able to have?



Thanks WD!  If you go to this link and right click on the photo I believe I have unlocked it for downloading.  Feel free to do so!  If you have any trouble let me know and I'll check the settings again.  

Lodge photo


----------



## jimmytammy

We are going on our 1st cruise!!  We booked(through horselover, Julie, thanks for all your help, answering questions, holding our hands and putting up with us in general)a Disney Cruise for Oct. 2014 on the Fantasy for 7 nights in the Western Caribbean.  We are really excited.  We struggled with going on a 5 night double dip to CC, but it was early Oct., and we really like going to WDW for F&W fest mid Oct., so we are combining one week at WDW following the cruise.  Then we we will be using our pts. for BWV.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And now I shall be dreaming of Snickers all day long!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!



Love this pic!!
Showed it to TammyNC and Capt.D last night and got some big smiles out of it


----------



## rfassett

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks WD!  If you go to this link and right click on the photo I believe I have unlocked it for downloading.  Feel free to do so!  If you have any trouble let me know and I'll check the settings again.
> 
> Lodge photo



KAY4DISNEY, I hope you will forgive me if I took too much liberty, but I could not help myself. I just had to scroll through all of those pictures. Amazing photography! Thanks for the fix!


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:


> We are going on our 1st cruise!!  We booked(through horselover, Julie, thanks for all your help, answering questions, holding our hands and putting up with us in general)a Disney Cruise for Oct. 2014 on the Fantasy for 7 nights in the Western Caribbean.  We are really excited.  We struggled with going on a 5 night double dip to CC, but it was early Oct., and we really like going to WDW for F&W fest mid Oct., so we are combining one week at WDW following the cruise.  Then we we will be using our pts. for BWV.



Woohoo! Congratulations Jimmy! How cool is that!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> We are going on our 1st cruise!!  We booked(through horselover, Julie, thanks for all your help, answering questions, holding our hands and putting up with us in general)a Disney Cruise for Oct. 2014 on the Fantasy for 7 nights in the Western Caribbean.  We are really excited.  We struggled with going on a 5 night double dip to CC, but it was early Oct., and we really like going to WDW for F&W fest mid Oct., so we are combining one week at WDW following the cruise.  Then we we will be using our pts. for BWV.


 We send our congratulations from Cabanas on the Dream!  We are on, have eaten, and just waiting for our room to open at 1:30. You will love cruising--it is rather like doing concierge for four days or in your case seven days. In the immortal words of Bugs Bunny: "Bon Voy-ahjee!"


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Mr. & Mrs. sleepydog25! Has a nice ring to it doesn't it?  Glad your special day went as magical as planned. Enjoy your cruise and congratulations again!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> We are going on our 1st cruise!!  We booked(through horselover, Julie, thanks for all your help, answering questions, holding our hands and putting up with us in general)a Disney Cruise for Oct. 2014 on the Fantasy for 7 nights in the Western Caribbean.  We are really excited.  We struggled with going on a 5 night double dip to CC, but it was early Oct., and we really like going to WDW for F&W fest mid Oct., so we are combining one week at WDW following the cruise.  Then we we will be using our pts. for BWV.



You will love the Fantasy.  We will be on her again in April of '14 for our at that time 6th cruise.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> We are going on our 1st cruise!!  We booked(through horselover, Julie, thanks for all your help, answering questions, holding our hands and putting up with us in general)a Disney Cruise for Oct. 2014 on the Fantasy for 7 nights in the Western Caribbean.  We are really excited.  We struggled with going on a 5 night double dip to CC, but it was early Oct., and we really like going to WDW for F&W fest mid Oct., so we are combining one week at WDW following the cruise.  Then we we will be using our pts. for BWV.



Whoa Jimmy!  Welcome to the dark side!!!!

I think you made a great choice and I can't wait to hear how much you loved it!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Love this pic!!
> Showed it to TammyNC and Capt.D last night and got some big smiles out of it







rfassett said:


> KAY4DISNEY, I hope you will forgive me if I took too much liberty, but I could not help myself. I just had to scroll through all of those pictures. Amazing photography! Thanks for the fix!



Thanks rfassett - glad you enjoyed!


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> We send our congratulations from Cabanas on the Dream!  We are on, have eaten, and just waiting for our room to open at 1:30. You will love cruising--it is rather like doing concierge for four days or in your case seven days. In the immortal words of Bugs Bunny: "Bon Voy-ahjee!"



Patrick
I realize you and Chris are out to sea, but I hope your honeymoon continues to bring you both fond memories as you start this journey together.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the nice words folks about cruising, we are really looking forward to it!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks WD!  If you go to this link and right click on the photo I believe I have unlocked it for downloading.  Feel free to do so!  If you have any trouble let me know and I'll check the settings again.
> 
> Lodge photo



Oh Kat, as always, the BEST photos on the Dis!

We are proud of our Kat!

I sent you link to Mr Muush so that he can drool too


----------



## jimmytammy

If you are tuning in to the groupies these days, please forgive me for being a day late...

So you get and extra big and bold

*Happy Birthday Oshawa!!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Wow, that's a great shot of the lobby.  Do you have a hi-res version that I might be able to have?



I lurked in your photos of WL as well, amazing shots.  I say we vote you our official WL groupie photographer


----------



## cahedberg

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks WD!  If you go to this link and right click on the photo I believe I have unlocked it for downloading.  Feel free to do so!  If you have any trouble let me know and I'll check the settings again.
> 
> Lodge photo



Wow! I've only been to the Lodge for dinner at AP....these are amazing! So looking forward to,our January trip! Thanks KAT!


----------



## rusafee1183

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> We are going on our 1st cruise!!  We booked(through horselover, Julie, thanks for all your help, answering questions, holding our hands and putting up with us in general)a Disney Cruise for Oct. 2014 on the Fantasy for 7 nights in the Western Caribbean.  We are really excited.  We struggled with going on a 5 night double dip to CC, but it was early Oct., and we really like going to WDW for F&W fest mid Oct., so we are combining one week at WDW following the cruise.  Then we we will be using our pts. for BWV.



So exciting JT!! We sailed the Fantasy to the western Caribbean and it was amazing!! I don't know how adventerous you guys are, but we did the secret river tour in Cozumel and it was absolutely the most incredible place I have ever seen. I highly recommend it if you are physically able of moving through the caves. I can post pictures if you're interested, or you can friend me on Facebook to see all the pics from the Fantasy  If anyone wants to find me on Facebook,send me a PM and I can give you my name to find me!!


----------



## Muushka

How embarrassing.  I accidentally posted my birthday wishes on another thread!!


*Happy Birthday Oshawa! We hope it's a happy one!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

What nice comments about my photos - thanks guys!!  I'm glad they were enjoyed!

It's been a couple of trips since I've done a really good photo shoot and I was recently thinking I might have to on our next stay - which also happens to correspond with a stay at VWL!  So maybe I'll have some new ones to share in a few months.  

And a belated *Happy Birthday Oshawa!!*


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks WD!  If you go to this link and right click on the photo I believe I have unlocked it for downloading.  Feel free to do so!  If you have any trouble let me know and I'll check the settings again.
> 
> Lodge photo



Got it!  Thank you very much!  This will look great on my computer!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Got it!  Thank you very much!  This will look great on my computer!



Your Welcome!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Kathy*...your photos are nothing shy of spectacular !!!

And congrats *JT* ! You will love the Fantasy and you have a great TA as well!!!!

Getting ready to board the Fantasy in a tad over 2 months. We are just heartbroken we will not get to do F&W this year though ---
we'll miss it by 2 days !!!! ARGGHHH !!!!


----------



## rusafee1183

All this talk of cruises, you guys are making me jealous and wanting to plan another trip! 

I do have another week of vacation to use up before the end of the year


----------



## cahedberg

All this talk of cruising! I so need some help convincing my DH to go on a Disney cruise. I have not had ANY success getting him to even consider it.....I even offered to trade in Valentines day, birthday, Mother's Day, anniversary AND Christmas! Still a no go.....maybe I should just plan it then kidnap him. Thoughts?


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Belated Birthday, Oshawa!*
I hope you enjoyed a sun-filled, fun-filled day!

So excited for you *JT* as you look forward with eager anticipation of your 1st cruise! I know its a bit in the future, but just like bagsmom, the trip will be here before you know it.

WOW, *Kathy*, as others have said, I also thoroughly enjoyed your photos! Amazing, spectacular, wondermos!


----------



## Muushka

cahedberg said:


> All this talk of cruising! I so need some help convincing my DH to go on a Disney cruise. I have not had ANY success getting him to even consider it.....I even offered to trade in Valentines day, birthday, Mother's Day, anniversary AND Christmas! Still a no go.....maybe I should just plan it then kidnap him. Thoughts?



I had a HUGE problem getting my Mr Muush to go on a cruise.  Or at least I thought I had.
I waited until a milestone birthday for me.  Asked him then.  Even though we had 35 ft waves, he loved it.
Poor thing was sick as a dog in the stateroom and was more than willing to give it another try!

Tell your husband if Mr Muush can love cruising, anyone can!

We are up to about 3 weeks a year, and it is still not enough!


----------



## twokats

rusafee1183 said:


> All this talk of cruises, you guys are making me jealous and wanting to plan another trip!
> 
> I do have another week of vacation to use up before the end of the year





Muushka said:


> I had a HUGE problem getting my Mr Muush to go on a cruise.  Or at least I thought I had.
> I waited until a milestone birthday for me.  Asked him then.  Even though we had 35 ft waves, he loved it.
> Poor thing was sick as a dog in the stateroom and was more than willing to give it another try!
> 
> Tell your husband if Mr Muush can love cruising, anyone can!
> 
> We are up to about 3 weeks a year, and it is still not enough!



Our first cruise was for our 25th wedding anniversary and I had prepared DH for that from 2004 til the actual trip in 2009.  He agreed, but thought that he would not like it and admits that he only did it to keep peace in the family.  Needless to say, when we got home and I asked him about a 2nd cruise, he was like when are we going, he absolutely loves cruising.  He will miss a trip to WDW, but do not even think about leaving him at home during a cruise.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> We are going on our 1st cruise!!  We booked(through horselover, Julie, thanks for all your help, answering questions, holding our hands and putting up with us in general)a Disney Cruise for Oct. 2014 on the Fantasy for 7 nights in the Western Caribbean.  We are really excited.  We struggled with going on a 5 night double dip to CC, but it was early Oct., and we really like going to WDW for F&W fest mid Oct., so we are combining one week at WDW following the cruise.  Then we we will be using our pts. for BWV.



Woo hoo for you Jimmy, Tammy & Casey!               Very excited for all of you & it was my pleasure to help.  



rfassett said:


> KAY4DISNEY, I hope you will forgive me if I took too much liberty, but I could not help myself. I just had to scroll through all of those pictures. Amazing photography! Thanks for the fix!



         Spectacular pictures Kathy!  Those shots could be professional shots used by Disney for advertising.   

Only 45 more days until the Lodge & 46 days until my Fantasy cruise.       

I need to go check out rusafee's pics today.

Have a great day groupies!


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> We are going on our 1st cruise!!  We booked(through horselover, Julie, thanks for all your help, answering questions, holding our hands and putting up with us in general)a Disney Cruise for Oct. 2014 on the Fantasy for 7 nights in the Western Caribbean.  We are really excited.  We struggled with going on a 5 night double dip to CC, but it was early Oct., and we really like going to WDW for F&W fest mid Oct., so we are combining one week at WDW following the cruise.  Then we we will be using our pts. for BWV.



*Congrats!!! Jimmy and Tammy
 and Great job Horselover *
I'm sure you'll have a Magical time.



Muushka said:


> Oh Kat, as always, the BEST photos on the Dis!
> We are proud of our Kat!
> I sent you link to Mr Muush so that he can drool too





jimmytammy said:


> I lurked in your photos of WL as well, amazing shots.  I say we vote you our official WL groupie photographer



*Oh Kat* *Your pictures just take my breath away!!!*




rusafee1183 said:


> All this talk of cruises, you guys are making me jealous and wanting to plan another trip!
> I do have another week of vacation to use up before the end of the year



*December is a great time to visit "The World" *

*Happy Belated Birthday Oshawa!*


----------



## eliza61

Happy Tuesday gang,

Quick questioned.  My Brother and SIL are celebrating their 20th wedding anniversary at the world.  Can I gift them with AP's.  I know we get a discount but not sure of the regulations.  

Thanks,
E


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Happy Tuesday gang,
> 
> Quick questioned.  My Brother and SIL are celebrating their 20th wedding anniversary at the world.  Can I gift them with AP's.  I know we get a discount but not sure of the regulations.
> 
> Thanks,
> E



DVC Members get a discount as well as family members staying in the same house.  Your brother and SIL wouldn't be able to get a discount.


----------



## rusafee1183

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks WD!  If you go to this link and right click on the photo I believe I have unlocked it for downloading.  Feel free to do so!  If you have any trouble let me know and I'll check the settings again.
> 
> Lodge photo



I agree with everyone else Kathy! GORGEOUS shots!!  I love the effects on some of them, it's almost like a fisheye(?) is that right? 

I want to be great at photography, but I just don't have the patience to learn the settings.  So a nice hybrid point and shoot/DLSR works for me. 



twokats said:


> Our first cruise was for our 25th wedding anniversary and I had prepared DH for that from 2004 til the actual trip in 2009.  He agreed, but thought that he would not like it and admits that he only did it to keep peace in the family.  Needless to say, when we got home and I asked him about a 2nd cruise, he was like when are we going, he absolutely loves cruising.  He will miss a trip to WDW, but do not even think about leaving him at home during a cruise.



This is how my DH was!! He is very much a go-go-go-goooooo! person on vacation, so I was worried about the cruise. There was always something for us to entertain ourseves with, but he actually ended up being able to relax a bit too 



horselover said:


> Woo hoo for you Jimmy, Tammy & Casey!               Very excited for all of you & it was my pleasure to help.
> 
> 
> 
> Spectacular pictures Kathy!  Those shots could be professional shots used by Disney for advertising.
> 
> Only 45 more days until the Lodge & 46 days until my Fantasy cruise.
> 
> I need to go check out rusafee's pics today.
> 
> Have a great day groupies!



I hope you enjoy them!  Sorry if there are more pics of us acting afool than of the actual ship.  But, we had a GREAT time and can't wait to go back! 



tea pot said:


> *Congrats!!! Jimmy and Tammy
> and Great job Horselover *
> I'm sure you'll have a Magical time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh Kat* *Your pictures just take my breath away!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *December is a great time to visit "The World" *
> 
> *Happy Belated Birthday Oshawa!*



I hope we are able to make it down this year. We won't have more points until we close on our VWL contract in August, so I am afraid there won't be any availablity for us


----------



## wildernessDad

Only 140 days until I step into our beloved lodge, the day before Thanksgiving.

ONLY 140 days?  Gaaa!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Our first cruise was for our 25th wedding anniversary and I had prepared DH for that from 2004 til the actual trip in 2009.  He agreed, but thought that he would not like it and admits that he only did it to keep peace in the family.  Needless to say, when we got home and I asked him about a 2nd cruise, he was like when are we going, he absolutely loves cruising.  He will miss a trip to WDW, but do not even think about leaving him at home during a cruise.



He sounds a lot like Mr Muush 




wildernessDad said:


> Only 140 days until I step into our beloved lodge, the day before Thanksgiving.
> 
> ONLY 140 days?  Gaaa!



WD, where are all the dancing men??????


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . . . . WD, where are all the dancing men??????



Muush - That is what I wondered, too!!

JT - WooHoo!  Yohoho and a b........... 

DiznyDi says 88 days out to F&W fun!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> We are up to about 3 weeks a year, and it is still not enough!





Muushka said:


> He sounds a lot like Mr Muush



Barb, DH would be on cloud 9 if we could do 3 weeks a year. . . . especially next year after he retires, but it has been an unusual year for us being able to go on two cruises and I am going to try to get another one added to the one we are doing next year, but then I am afraid we will have to slow down.  But we do enjoy them.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Barb, DH would be on cloud 9 if we could do 3 weeks a year. . . . especially next year after he retires, but it has been an unusual year for us being able to go on two cruises and I am going to try to get another one added to the one we are doing next year, but then I am afraid we will have to slow down.  But we do enjoy them.



Check out the Disney Panama Canal cruises.  15 glorious days at bargain rates!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Check out the Disney Panama Canal cruises.  15 glorious days at bargain rates!



Kati, DH and I will be going thru it in September with 4 glorious days at the Grand Californian before we go!!!

We are so looking forward it.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Kati, DH and I will be going thru it in September with 4 glorious days at the Grand Californian before we go!!!
> 
> We are so looking forward it.



Ah yes, I think I remember that!  Will you take lots of notes for me????


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Spectacular pictures Kathy!  Those shots could be professional shots used by Disney for advertising.





tea pot said:


> *Oh Kat* *Your pictures just take my breath away!!!*





rusafee1183 said:


> I agree with everyone else Kathy! GORGEOUS shots!!  I love the effects on some of them, it's almost like a fisheye(?) is that right?
> 
> I want to be great at photography, but I just don't have the patience to learn the settings.  So a nice hybrid point and shoot/DLSR works for me.



You all are making me blush - thanks for such lovely acknowledgements!  

rusafee I did use a fisheye to take some of them.    The effect becomes _very_ pronounced when you use that for pictures of long lines such as the log poles in the WL lobby.  



Muushka said:


> Check out the Disney Panama Canal cruises.  15 glorious days at bargain rates!



That is a cruise I want to do!  And an Atlantic crossing.  And after hearing about a Med cruise from my nephew I think i want to do that too.    Oh - and Antarctica is tops, although I don't believe it's a typical cruise per se.  And if they threw in a stop at the Galapagos I'd be a very happy lady.    I think I need to start planning to get on some boats although I'm more comfortable in Planes, Trains and Automobiles (which was a pretty hilarious movie too!).


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Ah yes, I think I remember that!  Will you take lots of notes for me????



We will.  

I told my surgeon the other day about our plans and how I need to be better for the trip and he said it sounded good and that I should be fine.  I certainly hope so.  I will slow down a little, but we have a lot planned!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday lisah0711!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

rusafee
loved the pics of cruise, just excited me more for the upcoming trip!!


----------



## blossomz

21 days till my next trip!!!!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> We will.
> 
> I told my surgeon the other day about our plans and how I need to be better for the trip and he said it sounded good and that I should be fine.  I certainly hope so.  I will slow down a little, but we have a lot planned!



Ooooh, I would love to hear your plans.  Care to share?  Should we PM it?


*Happy Birthday lisah0711!!  I hope it is a very happy one!!!*


*3 more weeks for Bloss!!!
*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday lisah0711!!*


----------



## rfassett

Happy Birthday lisaho711!  Hope your day is magical!


----------



## rfassett

Fellow groupies gathered in your rocking chairs in front of the big fireplace in the lobby, I come before you tonight with a burden. Pray for Rebecca, if you will. We have learned just this week that her Step-Dad (who she and I both love as a father and a friend) has very advanced stage of colon cancer. Homer is eighty years old but golfs a couple of times per week (walking the course), takes his chainsaw to the State Park every Wednesday morning to keep the hiking trails clear (the volunteers are rightly named "the over the hill gang"), is a township supervisor, is on the board of the sewer authority, is commander of the VFW honor guard, and reads his Bible on a very regular basis. Pray for Homer if you will. We have not yet completely ruled out surgery but it does not look good. Chemo will begin in an effort to shrink the tumor to just keep him comfortable for as long as we can. I bring this to you, my groupie friends, because I know you are the praying kind. And I understand the power of prayer. Thank you for understanding.

I wish each of you a very blessed and magical day!


----------



## jimmytammy

rfasset
I will be honored to pray for Homer


----------



## SAT887

rfassett said:


> Fellow groupies gathered in your rocking chairs in front of the big fireplace in the lobby, I come before you tonight with a burden. Pray for Rebecca, if you will. We have learned just this week that her Step-Dad (who she and I both love as a father and a friend) has very advanced stage of colon cancer. Homer is eighty years old but golfs a couple of times per week (walking the course), takes his chainsaw to the State Park every Wednesday morning to keep the hiking trails clear (the volunteers are rightly named "the over the hill gang"), is a township supervisor, is on the board of the sewer authority, is commander of the VFW honor guard, and reads his Bible on a very regular basis. Pray for Homer if you will. We have not yet completely ruled out surgery but it does not look good. Chemo will begin in an effort to shrink the tumor to just keep him comfortable for as long as we can. I bring this to you, my groupie friends, because I know you are the praying kind. And I understand the power of prayer. Thank you for understanding.
> 
> I wish each of you a very blessed and magical day!



He sounds like he gives so much. I really do wish him and your family the best during this trying time.....


----------



## SAT887

I have been a very bad DIS'er and haven't been active on the boards for a couple weeks! Well, I am now trying to catch up after these past few busy weeks (between my birthday, my now officially 2 year olds birthday, DH being out of town for work..... It's been chaotic!). Well, since DH was away I get bored, and I clean, and organize. Plus hopefully within the next 12-24 months we will be moving to NC - so I figure keep it clean and concise now and I will potentially have less to do when we sell the house..... Well, I found this - I don't have any idea how old it is, but thought its probably quite a few years!


----------



## Muushka

rfassett said:


> Fellow groupies gathered in your rocking chairs in front of the big fireplace in the lobby, I come before you tonight with a burden. Pray for Rebecca, if you will. We have learned just this week that her Step-Dad (who she and I both love as a father and a friend) has very advanced stage of colon cancer. Homer is eighty years old but golfs a couple of times per week (walking the course), takes his chainsaw to the State Park every Wednesday morning to keep the hiking trails clear (the volunteers are rightly named "the over the hill gang"), is a township supervisor, is on the board of the sewer authority, is commander of the VFW honor guard, and reads his Bible on a very regular basis. Pray for Homer if you will. We have not yet completely ruled out surgery but it does not look good. Chemo will begin in an effort to shrink the tumor to just keep him comfortable for as long as we can. I bring this to you, my groupie friends, because I know you are the praying kind. And I understand the power of prayer. Thank you for understanding.
> 
> I wish each of you a very blessed and magical day!



I'm so sorry to hear about Rebecca's step-dad.  He sounds like a wonderful man.  I pray for wisdom and compassion for all the medical personnel that Homer comes in contact with.  I pray for strength and reliance on Him for Rebecca and all of Homer's family.  And I pray for a healing that only the Lord knows exactly what kind.  A very difficult situation.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday Lisah0711 !!!!
​


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Originally Posted by rfassett View Post
> Fellow groupies gathered in your rocking chairs in front of the big fireplace in the lobby, I come before you tonight with a burden. Pray for Rebecca, if you will. We have learned just this week that her Step-Dad (who she and I both love as a father and a friend) has very advanced stage of colon cancer.


Most definitely have the prayers *rfassett*. Sending hope and support along to you all as well.


----------



## bagsmom

rfassett said:


> Fellow groupies gathered in your rocking chairs in front of the big fireplace in the lobby, I come before you tonight with a burden. Pray for Rebecca, if you will. We have learned just this week that her Step-Dad (who she and I both love as a father and a friend) has very advanced stage of colon cancer. Homer is eighty years old but golfs a couple of times per week (walking the course), takes his chainsaw to the State Park every Wednesday morning to keep the hiking trails clear (the volunteers are rightly named "the over the hill gang"), is a township supervisor, is on the board of the sewer authority, is commander of the VFW honor guard, and reads his Bible on a very regular basis. Pray for Homer if you will. We have not yet completely ruled out surgery but it does not look good. Chemo will begin in an effort to shrink the tumor to just keep him comfortable for as long as we can. I bring this to you, my groupie friends, because I know you are the praying kind. And I understand the power of prayer. Thank you for understanding.
> 
> I wish each of you a very blessed and magical day!



I will add Homer to my prayer list.  This is the same thing that happened to my best friend -- and she is only in her early 40s.  Diagnosed at stage 4.  So scary and sad.  I wish they would check people for this stuff earlier!!!!!  Hugs to you.  I know it is so stressful and heartbreaking!


----------



## rusafee1183

rfassett said:


> Fellow groupies gathered in your rocking chairs in front of the big fireplace in the lobby, I come before you tonight with a burden. Pray for Rebecca, if you will. We have learned just this week that her Step-Dad (who she and I both love as a father and a friend) has very advanced stage of colon cancer. Homer is eighty years old but golfs a couple of times per week (walking the course), takes his chainsaw to the State Park every Wednesday morning to keep the hiking trails clear (the volunteers are rightly named "the over the hill gang"), is a township supervisor, is on the board of the sewer authority, is commander of the VFW honor guard, and reads his Bible on a very regular basis. Pray for Homer if you will. We have not yet completely ruled out surgery but it does not look good. Chemo will begin in an effort to shrink the tumor to just keep him comfortable for as long as we can. I bring this to you, my groupie friends, because I know you are the praying kind. And I understand the power of prayer. Thank you for understanding.
> 
> I wish each of you a very blessed and magical day!



Homer sounds like a great man, and the world is always a better place with people like him in it. I will be sending many prayers your way Rfassett.


----------



## DiznyDi

rfassett said:


> Fellow groupies gathered in your rocking chairs in front of the big fireplace in the lobby, I come before you tonight with a burden. Pray for Rebecca, if you will. We have learned just this week that her Step-Dad (who she and I both love as a father and a friend) has very advanced stage of colon cancer. Homer is eighty years old but golfs a couple of times per week (walking the course), takes his chainsaw to the State Park every Wednesday morning to keep the hiking trails clear (the volunteers are rightly named "the over the hill gang"), is a township supervisor, is on the board of the sewer authority, is commander of the VFW honor guard, and reads his Bible on a very regular basis. Pray for Homer if you will. We have not yet completely ruled out surgery but it does not look good. Chemo will begin in an effort to shrink the tumor to just keep him comfortable for as long as we can. I bring this to you, my groupie friends, because I know you are the praying kind. And I understand the power of prayer. Thank you for understanding.
> 
> I wish each of you a very blessed and magical day!



My heart aches for you.  My dad passed much too quickly from advanced colon cancer.  It was a mere week from the time he entered the hospital until he was gone. Not a day goes by that I don't think about him. The Groupies were here then as they shall be here now for your support.  Praying for you and your dear wife Rebecca and most importantly her step-dad Homer. May you find some solace knowing there are those that care.


----------



## sleepydog25

cahedberg said:


> All this talk of cruising! I so need some help convincing my DH to go on a Disney cruise. I have not had ANY success getting him to even consider it.....I even offered to trade in Valentines day, birthday, Mother's Day, anniversary AND Christmas! Still a no go.....maybe I should just plan it then kidnap him. Thoughts?


Why exactly does he not want to cruise?  Usually there is one particular notion (or maybe a couple) that keeps folks from wanting to cruise, and once that idea has been specifically addressed, the task to convince gets easier.  For example, some believe that they'll feel claustrophobic when actually the ship is so huge and open that such a feeling is extremely unlikely.  Others are concerned about the image of cruising as a floating casino; nope, the DCL ships aren't like that at all.  Not enough to do?  Absurd.  In short, find out what really bugs him about cruising then come seek answers from those who have cruised on DCL to help you.  

Oh, and by the way, we are back. . .tonight at 11 p.m. . .long drive. . .but we are now officially Mr. and Mrs. Slydog.    More later.  And pics.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SAT887 said:


>



So cute!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rfassett said:


> Fellow groupies gathered in your rocking chairs in front of the big fireplace in the lobby, I come before you tonight with a burden. Pray for Rebecca, if you will. We have learned just this week that her Step-Dad (who she and I both love as a father and a friend) has very advanced stage of colon cancer. Homer is eighty years old but golfs a couple of times per week (walking the course), takes his chainsaw to the State Park every Wednesday morning to keep the hiking trails clear (the volunteers are rightly named "the over the hill gang"), is a township supervisor, is on the board of the sewer authority, is commander of the VFW honor guard, and reads his Bible on a very regular basis. Pray for Homer if you will. We have not yet completely ruled out surgery but it does not look good. Chemo will begin in an effort to shrink the tumor to just keep him comfortable for as long as we can. I bring this to you, my groupie friends, because I know you are the praying kind. And I understand the power of prayer. Thank you for understanding.
> 
> I wish each of you a very blessed and magical day!



My prayers are with all of you.


----------



## SAT887

sleepydog25 said:


> Oh, and by the way, we are back. . .tonight at 11 p.m. . .long drive. . .but we are now officially Mr. and Mrs. Slydog.    More later.  And pics.



Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures and hear about it!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome back Sly!!  Cant wait to hear all the details and see pics


----------



## jimmytammy

SAT887 said:


> I have been a very bad DIS'er and haven't been active on the boards for a couple weeks! Well, I am now trying to catch up after these past few busy weeks (between my birthday, my now officially 2 year olds birthday, DH being out of town for work..... It's been chaotic!). Well, since DH was away I get bored, and I clean, and organize. Plus hopefully within the next 12-24 months we will be moving to NC - so I figure keep it clean and concise now and I will potentially have less to do when we sell the house..... Well, I found this - I don't have any idea how old it is, but thought its probably quite a few years!



Love it!  Been awhile since I have seen one of these.  You know, its hard to think back when we would see specific VWL merch. and think "oh, we can buy that next trip" only to realize not much specific to any of the DVC resorts as owners would be available.  Hang on to that treasure


----------



## Corinne

*Rfassett* I  am praying for Homer and for you and his family. 

*sly* congrats! Cannot wait for the pics!

*sat887* I have one of those pins somewhere! It made me smile to see it!

Happy Saturday Groupies!


----------



## Muushka

SAT887 said:


> I have been a very bad DIS'er and haven't been active on the boards for a couple weeks! Well, I am now trying to catch up after these past few busy weeks (between my birthday, my now officially 2 year olds birthday, DH being out of town for work..... It's been chaotic!). Well, since DH was away I get bored, and I clean, and organize. Plus hopefully within the next 12-24 months we will be moving to NC - so I figure keep it clean and concise now and I will potentially have less to do when we sell the house....




A move to NC?  Do tell!  Where abouts?

That is a cute pin.  I have never bought any and we own one.  Maybe after we toured VWL they gave it to us?

Speaking of touring VWL, we pulled our deeds (we are finally selling our smaller contract) and we bought our first contract 12/2000.  Someone asked dates the other day here on this thread.  But we closed in early 2001.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Love it! Been awhile since I have seen one of these. You know, its hard to think back when we would see specific VWL merch. and think "oh, we can buy that next trip" only to realize not much specific to any of the DVC resorts as owners would be available. Hang on to that treasure


Love the pin, too.  While at our beloved Lodge, we again noticed very little in terms of specific merchandise for owners there.  While I understand DVC wanting to streamline costs, I'm certain they are missing out on a steady revenue stream by refusing to offer more DVC resort-specific items.


----------



## twinklebug

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Twinkle*,
> I just saw this post. Hang in there--I know how stressful and demoralizing a situation like this can be. I am in one similar as is my husband. We have learned to let go of some of the stresses (and this is very hard and not entirely possible at times). I hope and pray something comes through for you and you can get a break from this tyrant. My husband automatically comes home from work now and refers to his boss as "satan". The situations can feel almost unbearable at times. HUGS to you !!!! Keep us posted.





rusafee1183 said:


> I started work on our back yard on the 4th, no patio laying or anything to my actual yard - but we cleaned up the patio, bought a few hanging flowers and a new deck box for storage and it's already made a HUGE difference. It has at least bought me some time to decide what to do back there, and maybe if I procrastinate long enough - summer stuff will be on sale.
> 
> Other than that, nothing new around here.... Bob still hasn't decided what to do about school. He is going to talk to someone at our community college to see what options he would have there first. We are scaredy cats, so who know what will happen.
> 
> --- snip ---
> 
> How is everything going* Twinklebug*? Have a you decided what to do?
> 
> I don't have much input, like others have said - I would hate to steer you wrong. Plus, I can't even make good decisions for my own life clearly. You don't WANT my input
> 
> But, we are here to listen.
> 
> I do agree that it's a shame that she is in a position of power, and is so abusive to her staff. We have someone like that at my job too. Like, *JT* - our employee has been there forever and knows EVERYTHING - but has a horrible attitude. I have learned how to "play" her.... but it's a shame when people can't just go to work, do their job and be pleasant to one another.
> 
> I think the post it idea is a good one.  Put some pics of the Lodge up, play some Disney music on your ipod/radio/computer, and remember that there are nice, good, decent people out there. She sounds like she's missing a lot in her life, and for that you have the upper hand.





jimmytammy said:


> twinklebug
> Your manager sounds a bit abusive with their power.  From what you share, this person seems like a not so good person who makes themselves "look good" by making others look small.  And that tends to come from feeling threat by others skills, etc.
> 
> A fellow co-worker/now long time employee of our co. is this way, and we know it.  He is at retirement age, his knees wont allow him to physically endure what we require of others, but he is here because of his knowledge.  Yet, he will come to me or my dad and tell us what somebody else did wrong.  He had the audacity a few years ago, when we were building 5000 sq. ft. houses(he likes making a big splash)to tell people "He *IS* Ray Whitesell Contractors"(BTW, this got back to us). I only wanted to share this as we deal with personnel issues with our small co.
> 
> So, my thoughts on this are as others say, speak with your manager, if it falls on deaf ears, go to the top if possible, and say your peace.  This way, before you walk away, you know you made the effort to speak what was needed, then, with peace of mind, you can live without question, did you do the right thing.
> 
> And one last thing, in this economic env. we are in, remember this, businesses are born out of necessity.  Not saying this is the only choice, but consider it.  I love seeing new business born, create ones own environment.
> 
> I will pray for you as you deal with the days ahead, that God provide you insight and wisdom as you make decisions.





DiznyDi said:


> * twinkle* I don't have any profound words of wisdom for you. Just know that the Groupies are here to offer support.  I hope you're able to find a workable solution that keeps your mental health in check and allows you to work at your optimum performance level. Moose dust coming your way!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> twinklebug I was wondering the same thing as Julie if you have express fully to your manager how for your mental health you are feeling you will need to quit if you are not moved.  I haven't been in exactly the same situation but involved in some ways on both sides.  As an employee I would get moved around because I apparently was adaptable and hard working.  So when others were falling down I was asked to step in and correct - a couple of times to a breaking point.  But I learned my manager did recognize the difference and when it came to nervous breakdown time I was shifted.  Not the best way for an employee to be handled but the improvement finally came.
> 
> And I've been on the management side where I was stuck between a rock and a hard place with work that needed to be done and limited people to do it.  However if a valued employee were going to be leaving due to a temporary switch I'd have preferred to know and would have done what I could since that position was going to need filling either way.  Again - not ideal but sometimes everyone gets stuck in positions that it's difficult to find a win-win for.  But a reality check/shove can get sometimes get things back into perspective.
> 
> Best thoughts to you while you are figuring out what you need to do.
> 
> _One other note - I have quite a job that was causing me health issues due to the stress.  I was being asked to handle things in a manner I found contrary to my business ethics.  When it became apparent the situation was not going to change I resigned.  I did not regret it.  _





horselover said:


> Twinklebug -          I'm sorry for what you're going through at work.  I hate to give someone advice on whether they should quit a job without having a new one lined up.  On the one hand I definitely agree there is a lot to be said for mental health & no one should have to put up with abusive treatment at work.  Have you come right out & said to your manager if they don't switch you out of that dept. then you'll need to give your notice?  What do you think he or she would say if you did?  On the other hand if you decide to leave do you have the means to support yourself while looking for a new position?  Perhaps the answer to that question will help you to know whether to press send on the email or not.  I agree with Muush the market is better now then it was a year ago but still no guarantee you'll find a new position quickly.            Sending tons of good thoughts, hugs, & pixie dust your way that you will find yourself in a better position (whether that be at your current job or a new one) very soon.       ixiedust





Muushka said:


> My poor Mr Muush was in a similar (not quite so nasty) position.  Doing everything but software development for a couple of years (he is a software engineer also).  He was in a group of 5.  3 left and he finally landed a new position and starts on Monday.  This is the first time since he went to college that he left a job and it was very difficult for him.  But with the encouragement of the 3 others, he did it.  The market is much better than it was a few years ago.
> 
> All I can say is hugs to you and I hope you can muster up the strength to stay and help change occur or leave and find a better situation.  I know, not much info there, for sure a hug and some pixie dust.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.



Thanks guys  I was at a real low with work there... I'm one who sticks through all kinds of abuse and tries to keep smiling, but the atmosphere was so toxic I had to escape. I did read each and every posting on the day it was posted and I really appreciated all the hugs, pixie dust and advice. I chose to wait to update until I had good focus on where this is headed and truly believed what was promised to me will happen:

I did talk with my manager's manager (we'll call him MM) the day after the 4th. I'm very blunt with information & told him I wrote up my resignation letter but did not want to submit it unless I felt the situation would not improve, asking him for options. He's an excellent manager, has held my role before and has been hearing left and right about this PM who is driving people off of the project and out of the company. I could tell there were other things weighing on his mind (I'll get to that...) but after I opened it up to him and asked if he could help, his response was "I can pull you off that project right away and put you in the group you've been asking to move to." The deal is though, I have to finish out 2 weeks and close out all support tickets in my name before going on vacation (seems reasonable... working double time to make sure they're gone)

The bullying manager was informed of my move and immediately stopped speaking to me and even refused to acknowledge my existence skipping over my name on slides and in meetings. Maturity is not her strong suit. However, it has been nice being invisible to her as opposed to being the target of her rage. She's moved onto overly criticizing other folks and the process by which software is created and tested now. Her approach to management is to pretend to listen, demand numbers that please her spreadsheet and  to pick on something/someone or else the day hasn't been a success.  

Now, as for those other things on my MM's mind... we had a layoff this Thursday. I was not on the list, but I'll tell you, if on the 5th when I spoke with him he had offered to lay me off with severance I'd have jumped at it. Apparently we only lost one person out of the larger group I belong to, which isn't bad ... except for that one person that is. *sigh* I hope there are no more - time will tell.


----------



## cahedberg

sleepydog25 said:


> Why exactly does he not want to cruise?  Usually there is one particular notion (or maybe a couple) that keeps folks from wanting to cruise, and once that idea has been specifically addressed, the task to convince gets easier.  For example, some believe that they'll feel claustrophobic when actually the ship is so huge and open that such a feeling is extremely unlikely.  Others are concerned about the image of cruising as a floating casino; nope, the DCL ships aren't like that at all.  Not enough to do?  Absurd.  In short, find out what really bugs him about cruising then come seek answers from those who have cruised on DCL to help you.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, we are back. . .tonight at 11 p.m. . .long drive. . .but we are now officially Mr. and Mrs. Slydog.    More later.  And pics.



Well I can't get a straight answer on that one. I don't think he's against cruises, as he took me on one in Greece. He SAYS he'd rather spend that time at WDW.....so I guess that's what I'm competing against. But, we did go to Aulani last year, and that didn't have WDW.....so??? 

Congress btw...and thanks for taking the time to respond to my inquiry.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'm glad you got a resolution *twinklebug*!    Hopefully the next couple of weeks will go by quickly (and invisibly!!!).


----------



## SAT887

jimmytammy said:


> Love it!  Been awhile since I have seen one of these.  You know, its hard to think back when we would see specific VWL merch. and think "oh, we can buy that next trip" only to realize not much specific to any of the DVC resorts as owners would be available.  Hang on to that treasure





Corinne said:


> sat887 I have one of those pins somewhere! It made me smile to see it!
> 
> Happy Saturday Groupies!





Muushka said:


> A move to NC?  Do tell!  Where abouts?
> 
> That is a cute pin.  I have never bought any and we own one.  Maybe after we toured VWL they gave it to us?
> 
> .





sleepydog25 said:


> Love the pin, too.  While at our beloved Lodge, we again noticed very little in terms of specific merchandise for owners there.  While I understand DVC wanting to streamline costs, I'm certain they are missing out on a steady revenue stream by refusing to offer more DVC resort-specific items.



I'm glad so many liked the pin! When I stumbled across it I knew you guys would appreciate it! I do agree about the lack of DVC and resort specific merchandise - and then what I do find is meh....  

Muushka- we want to move to the Raleigh area, it would provide DH with the most job opportunities. However we would probably take any area Raleigh through the coast. We have family on the coast and want to live near them  however - we are up in the air about exact timing, DH was recently promoted so he needs to be committed to New England area for a bit before asking for a transfer.  It's a pain, and I want to go now but I am sure all will fall into place when need be


----------



## SAT887

Twinklebug- I'm glad you are getting a change. I am recently unemployed (by choice! DHs job would make it difficult for me to keep working) however I've been there. Where your job just makes you ill.  I am glad your manager could help. I've been in the situation 2x (through 13 years with one employer!) 1 time made the threat I would go PT (knowing full well my absence would cripple the department) I followed through turned out to be the smartest choice because I spent a few weeks hanging out with my dad right before he passed away suddenly. The 2nd time, well it was interesting to say the least- I was very honest (too honest!) and in lieu of me quitting was promoted (I had been in a "performance punishment" type scenario and was overlooked because I did the work of 2 FT employees, required very little intervention... And dealt with issue more efficiently than my managers could)  I needed both those changes - and while people didn't recognize I needed them or care to- I'm so glad I did what I did... So good luck! Hopefully someone will see through your old managers poor behaviors. You know what they say about Karma!


----------



## sleepydog25

cahedberg said:


> Well I can't get a straight answer on that one. I don't think he's against cruises, as he took me on one in Greece. He SAYS he'd rather spend that time at WDW.....so I guess that's what I'm competing against. But, we did go to Aulani last year, and that didn't have WDW.....so???
> 
> Congress btw...and thanks for taking the time to respond to my inquiry.


Hmm, the only approach I can say is to do a park and cruise (or cruise and park).  That way, your DH can have WDW--for the rides I'm assuming--and you can get a cruise.  Further, I bet he'd see that the Disney cruise is every bit as enjoyable as the Disney parks:  the three shows combined include most major Disney characters; there are character picture opportunities every day and night; Disney movies show on your TV and first-run movies in the theatres; the dining options are excellent (especially Remy!); there are adult spaces for times when you want to be alone and family places for when you don't; Aquaduck is a theme-park worthy ride; Castaway Cay has many activities from parasailing (extra fee), to the 5K (free), to snorkeling (nominal fee), and many other things.  Just exploring the ship is a worthwhile endeavor, too.  

We had our six-day park excursion before the cruise, then drove over the morning we sailed.  After the 4-day cruise, we came back for one more day at MK.  You might not be able to do that many days in the parks and cruise, too, but surely you could convince him to do a 4-day park and 4-day cruise?    Yep, I'm guessing that would be my approach.    Good luck!


----------



## Muushka

cahedberg said:


> Well I can't get a straight answer on that one. I don't think he's against cruises, as he took me on one in Greece. He SAYS he'd rather spend that time at WDW.....so I guess that's what I'm competing against. But, we did go to Aulani last year, and that didn't have WDW.....so???
> 
> Congress btw...and thanks for taking the time to respond to my inquiry.



How was the cruise in Greece?  Did he enjoy it?



twinklebug said:


> Thanks guys  I was at a real low with work there... I'm one who sticks through all kinds of abuse and tries to keep smiling, but the atmosphere was so toxic I had to escape. I did read each and every posting on the day it was posted and I really appreciated all the hugs, pixie dust and advice. I chose to wait to update until I had good focus on where this is headed and truly believed what was promised to me will happen:
> 
> I did talk with my manager's manager (we'll call him MM) the day after the 4th. I'm very blunt with information & told him I wrote up my resignation letter but did not want to submit it unless I felt the situation would not improve, asking him for options. He's an excellent manager, has held my role before and has been hearing left and right about this PM who is driving people off of the project and out of the company. I could tell there were other things weighing on his mind (I'll get to that...) but after I opened it up to him and asked if he could help, his response was "I can pull you off that project right away and put you in the group you've been asking to move to." The deal is though, I have to finish out 2 weeks and close out all support tickets in my name before going on vacation (seems reasonable... working double time to make sure they're gone)
> 
> The bullying manager was informed of my move and immediately stopped speaking to me and even refused to acknowledge my existence skipping over my name on slides and in meetings. Maturity is not her strong suit. However, it has been nice being invisible to her as opposed to being the target of her rage. She's moved onto overly criticizing other folks and the process by which software is created and tested now. Her approach to management is to pretend to listen, demand numbers that please her spreadsheet and  to pick on something/someone or else the day hasn't been a success.
> 
> Now, as for those other things on my MM's mind... we had a layoff this Thursday. I was not on the list, but I'll tell you, if on the 5th when I spoke with him he had offered to lay me off with severance I'd have jumped at it. Apparently we only lost one person out of the larger group I belong to, which isn't bad ... except for that one person that is. *sigh* I hope there are no more - time will tell.



WooHoo   That is great news.



SAT887 said:


> I'm glad so many liked the pin! When I stumbled across it I knew you guys would appreciate it! I do agree about the lack of DVC and resort specific merchandise - and then what I do find is meh....
> 
> Muushka- we want to move to the Raleigh area, it would provide DH with the most job opportunities. However we would probably take any area Raleigh through the coast. We have family on the coast and want to live near them  however - we are up in the air about exact timing, DH was recently promoted so he needs to be committed to New England area for a bit before asking for a transfer.  It's a pain, and I want to go now but I am sure all will fall into place when need be



We are in Cary, in case you want to branch out a little.  A very nice place to live.


----------



## Linda67

Hey everyone

It's a beautiful sunny day in England today (a rare occurrence!)

Just chipping in on cruising. I simply had no interest whatsoever in cruising, I thought I would be bored silly. I wouldn't have ever considered booking a cruise if it wasn't for the fact that Disney did them. Anyway, long story short, we took a 3 day trip on the Dream just to cross it off the list and we were hooked!

We've never tried any other cruise line so can't really compare but the staff on the Disney ships are just awesome, as is the food and entertainment 

And no, I have never been bored for a second


----------



## SAT887

Muushka said:


> How was the cruise in Greece?  Did he enjoy it?
> 
> WooHoo   That is great news.
> 
> We are in Cary, in case you want to branch out a little.  A very nice place to live.



Cary seems like a place we would like. When I say Raleigh it's more of the metro area. There is about 12 locations my DH could potentially transfer too once there is an opening.  Now it's just a waiting game


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug
Sounds like you made a good move towards speaking your mind, hope all continues to go in a positive direction.

SAT887
We would love you to move to NC!  And Barb is right, Cary is a nice place, not overly crowded, lots of places to shop, dine, but if you like the country, not far away.  Raleigh and surrounding areas has lots to offer.


----------



## SAT887

jimmytammy said:


> twinklebug
> Sounds like you made a good move towards speaking your mind, hope all continues to go in a positive direction.
> 
> SAT887
> We would love you to move to NC!  And Barb is right, Cary is a nice place, not overly crowded, lots of places to shop, dine, but if you like the country, not far away.  Raleigh and surrounding areas has lots to offer.



We really want to move to NC. We want to be closer to family who lives there plus the New England winters are just soooo long. Originally being from NJ we actually know spring exists  plus, now with kids, we want more culture, a better education, diversity etc.... And we are in a very "remote" area (not far from Canada) and miss a more urban atmosphere. NC seems to be able to offer many of these things, and still have the mountains and beach. We were on the coast 2 weeks ago and even though we were just outside of Camp Lejuene I know we will love it.


----------



## csharpwv

We are headed to the lodge in just a few short days!!! YIPPEEEEE!
We are so excited!

We love the lodge and are so excited to stay there again!

We have never made a view request.... anywhere...

Should we make one for this trip just to see if we can get what we asked for!? HAHA

We would like to be near the pool and the laundry room... and the buses... and I would like the boats to pick me up at the Villas dock instead of the main dock by the lodge... HAHAHA  (The last part is a joke...)

So excited to finally have some lodge time! We visit every time we go to WDW - but we haven't stayed there since 2009. 

YIPPPEEEEE SO excited!!!!


----------



## bagsmom

csharpwv said:


> We are headed to the lodge in just a few short days!!! YIPPEEEEE!
> We are so excited!
> 
> We love the lodge and are so excited to stay there again!
> 
> We have never made a view request.... anywhere...
> 
> Should we make one for this trip just to see if we can get what we asked for!? HAHA
> 
> We would like to be near the pool and the laundry room... and the buses... and I would like the boats to pick me up at the Villas dock instead of the main dock by the lodge... HAHAHA  (The last part is a joke...)
> 
> So excited to finally have some lodge time! We visit every time we go to WDW - but we haven't stayed there since 2009.
> 
> YIPPPEEEEE SO excited!!!!



It's so fun to read your post and feel your excitement!  Hooray!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

csharpwv said:


> We are headed to the lodge in just a few short days!!! YIPPEEEEE!
> We are so excited!
> 
> We love the lodge and are so excited to stay there again!
> 
> We have never made a view request.... anywhere...
> 
> Should we make one for this trip just to see if we can get what we asked for!? HAHA
> 
> We would like to be near the pool and the laundry room... and the buses... and I would like the boats to pick me up at the Villas dock instead of the main dock by the lodge... HAHAHA  (The last part is a joke...)
> 
> So excited to finally have some lodge time! We visit every time we go to WDW - but we haven't stayed there since 2009.
> 
> YIPPPEEEEE SO excited!!!!


It IS a magical place.  Good luck on any room requests you make.  We love the pool/courtyard view rooms, but got nowhere close on our trip two weeks ago.  Here's wishing you the best view ever!    Enjoy the Lodge!


----------



## SAT887

csharpwv said:


> We are headed to the lodge in just a few short days!!! YIPPEEEEE!
> We are so excited!
> 
> We love the lodge and are so excited to stay there again!
> 
> We have never made a view request.... anywhere...
> 
> Should we make one for this trip just to see if we can get what we asked for!? HAHA
> 
> We would like to be near the pool and the laundry room... and the buses... and I would like the boats to pick me up at the Villas dock instead of the main dock by the lodge... HAHAHA  (The last part is a joke...)
> 
> So excited to finally have some lodge time! We visit every time we go to WDW - but we haven't stayed there since 2009.
> 
> YIPPPEEEEE SO excited!!!!



Yay!!  Looking at photos on line could there be a bad view at the lodge??


----------



## jimmytammy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY deebits!!!!


----------



## SAT887

So I am starting to make ADRs for our January trip, do the boats start running early? Thinking of a prepark opening for CRT.... We have stayed mostly at OKW and I am having a hard time wrapping my head around being so close to a park!


----------



## sleepydog25

SAT887 said:


> So I am starting to make ADRs for our January trip, do the boats start running early? Thinking of a prepark opening for CRT.... We have stayed mostly at OKW and I am having a hard time wrapping my head around being so close to a park!


I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the boats begin running at 7 a.m.  Buses start a bit earlier, and they are convenient as well.


----------



## SAT887

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the boats begin running at 7 a.m.  Buses start a bit earlier, and they are convenient as well.



Thanks - I thought I had read it somewhere too... I am so excited to stay in the MK area all week - makes me think I should spend every morning there!


----------



## sleepydog25

SAT887 said:


> Thanks - I thought I had read it somewhere too... I am so excited to stay in the MK area all week - makes me think I should spend every morning there!


Were you aware they make fresh Mickey waffles at Roaring Fork every morning?


----------



## sleepydog25

*Luv* (Chris) and I are finally unpacked, and she's back at work.  I'm back to household chores, running, biking, golfing, and minor yard work.   Overall, our trip was superb, and I'm going to continue to update my TR that I started before leaving for FL for those of you who have been following along.  However, for those who haven't, I'll give you a pared down version of the trip.
*HIGHS*
- The event itself, first and foremost
- Having our families together
- Beauty of the Lodge, especially for the ceremony
- CRT for the first time
- My oldest daughter and her hubby getting to see Wishes for the first time (from the WL beach)--she loved it!
- Roaring Fork staff.  They treated us so well, even wanting to take a picture with them.  Very fun bunch!
- Snagging a walk-on to TSM at DHS.  It had been shut down when we first walked by around 11 (FP times already at 8:25 p.m.!), but when we came back on the way to TOT, the ride opened just as we strolled past the queue rope.  On and off in 15 minutes!
- CL room the night before heading to cruise--perfect views of Wishes!  The room was quite lovely, too.  Dee, one of the CL staff, magically delivered to us a chilled bottle of champagne in a bucket of ice.  
- Our one-night stay at BLT after returning from the cruise--5th floor, overlooking the pool and Bay Lake studio. . .very nice though the BLT is not my style
- Watching Wishes with piped in music from TOWL terrace
- Walking to Queen Anne's Steps in Nassau
- Remy!
- Seeing "The Long Ranger" on board the *Dream*. . .we thought it a cute, engaging movie despite the poor reviews. . .and it was "free"
- Beginning the rest of our lives together

*LOWS*
- The weather, in a word, was crappy.  Lots of rain (though we pixie-dustedly managed to not get rained on for either our photo shoot or the wedding ceremony itself) and overcast skies, including on the cruise
- Crowds.  We knew it would be crowded, but the most annoying part were the foreign student tour groups.  Yikes!  I mean them no disrespect and am sure they enjoyed themselves, but they have group mentalities, and there were literally dozens of groups there the week we visited the parks.  Attempting to navigate through them was nearly impossible, and they had a bad habit of letting others in their group get in line with them ahead of other people who were waiting their turns.  Well, some let them get away with it.  
- VWL room location.  No pixie dust there.  We had dearly wished to stay in an atrium room, pool side, or at least as close as possible to one.  How about halfway down the hall?  Oh, well, it wasn't a dumpster view, and you could still see parts of Wishes.  Still, our check-in desk woman said this about our room when asked, "Oh, it's the perfect location!  You will love this room; it's just what you wanted!"  Uh, no.
- Hate to say it, but AP.  It wasn't terrible, but it just didn't have any pizzazz to it despite us being a wedding party of 10, open menu, and guaranteed tip.  Service was fine, but the manager (with whom we'd met earlier in the day) didn't seem enthused by us being there, and some of the dishes fizzled (My pork was overdone while *luv's* buffalo, though cooked properly, was stringy.  Others had minor issues, too).  The inconsistency of AP is maddening as it's our sentimental favorite.  
- Getting spanked by Chris both times we rode Buzz Lightyear.  First time:  999,999 (the counter doesn't go higher) to 185,000-ish.  Second time:  899,999 to 367,000-ish (my highest score ever).  Methinks she has some secret she's not telling me.
- The drive home, not only because we hated to leave, but it was long, too.  I-4 was a near parking lot all the way to J'ville (two hours!) and I-95 wasn't much better until we neared SC.  Scatter in torrential downpours that slowed us to 20 mph with hazard lights blinking, and you get the picture.

I have no photos uploaded, but as soon as I do, I'll provide some pics.    Have a great week everyone!


----------



## eliza61

My poor pooch has diabetes!!  Anyone have any experience with a diabetic dog!!  Yikes.  I have to give him insulin twice a day.    How in the heck is this going to happen?  I can't so much as cut his toenails.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepy
Sounds like overall the positive outweighed the negative, thats a positive in and of itself.  Though your trip is over, I can help with the drive part I hope.  We take 417 that connects from I-4 near Sanford to WDW.  Its a toll rd.(we got a friend in FL. to buy us the box that attaches to windshield)and will take change but saves about 5-10 mins with box.  We go to exit 3(GPS will try to take you to 6)but 3 puts you closer to WWOS, and lot less traffic, avoiding Int. Drive.  We have found this way to be a lot less stressful going in and around Orlando.

Eliza
Hoping you get some answers soon


----------



## SAT887

sleepydog25 said:


> Were you aware they make fresh Mickey waffles at Roaring Fork every morning?



I'm actually looking forward to easy access to the s'mores cupcake every night! However, waffles being the perfect vacation food, I'm sure my daughters and I will partake in quite a few! I am debating WCC for breakfast or dinner.... Do they do any of the fun kid stuff in the morning? Like horse races etc.... My oldest is 4 and I know she will have fun at dinner, but wondering about breakfast.... I don't know I woke up today and got super excited for this trip!



eliza61 said:


> My poor pooch has diabetes!!  Anyone have any experience with a diabetic dog!!  Yikes.  I have to give him insulin twice a day.    How in the heck is this going to happen?  I can't so much as cut his toenails.



Oh no  no experience here, but maybe find some really awesome (but diabetic friendly) treats? To make it not so bad after.... Good luck to you and your poor pooch....


----------



## SAT887

sleepydog25 said:


> Luv (Chris) and I are finally unpacked, and she's back at work.  I'm back to household chores, running, biking, golfing, and minor yard work.   Overall, our trip was superb, and I'm going to continue to update my TR that I started before leaving for FL for those of you who have been following along.  However, for those who haven't, I'll give you a pared down version of the trip.
> HIGHS
> - the event itself, first and foremost
> - having our families together
> - beauty of the Lodge, especially for the ceremony
> - CRT for the first time
> - my oldest daughter and her hubby getting to see Wishes for the first time (from the WL beach)--she loved it!
> - Roaring Fork staff.  They treated us so well, even wanting to take a picture with them.  Very fun bunch!
> - snagging a walk-on to TSM at DHS.  It had been shut down when we first walked by around 11 (FP times already at 8:25 p.m.!), but when we came back on the way to TOT, the ride opened just as we strolled past the queue rope.  On and off in 15 minutes!
> - CL room the night before heading to cruise--perfect views of Wishes!  The room was quite lovely, too.  Dee, one of the CL staff, magically delivered to us a chilled bottle of champagne in a bucket of ice.
> - our one-night stay at BLT after returning from the cruise--5th floor, overlooking the pool and Bay Lake studio. . .very nice though the BLT is not my style
> - watching Wishes with piped in music from TOWL terrace
> - walking to Queen Anne's Steps in Nassau
> - Remy!
> - seeing "The Long Ranger" on board the Dream. . .we thought it a cute, engaging movie despite the poor reviews. . .and it was "free"
> - beginning the rest of our lives together
> 
> LOWS
> - in a word, crappy.  Lots of rain (though we pixie-dustedly managed to not get rained on for either our photo shoot or the wedding ceremony itself) and overcast skies, including on the cruise
> - crowds.  We knew it would be crowded, but the most annoying part were the foreign student tour groups.  Yikes!  I mean them no disrespect and am sure they enjoyed themselves, but they have group mentalities, and there were literally dozens of groups there the week we visited the parks.  Attempting to navigate through them was nearly impossible, and they had a bad habit of letting others in their group get in line with them ahead of other people who were waiting their turns.  Well, some let them get away with it.
> - VWL room location.  No pixie dust there.  We had dearly wished to stay in an atrium room, pool side, or at least as close as possible to one.  How about halfway down the hall?  Oh, well, it wasn't a dumpster view, and you could still see parts of Wishes.  Still, our check-in desk woman said this about our room when asked, "Oh, it's the perfect location!  You will love this room; it's just what you wanted!"  Uh, no.
> - Hate to say it, but AP.  It wasn't terrible, but it just didn't have any pizzazz to it despite us being a wedding party of 10, open menu, and guaranteed tip.  Service was fine, but the manager (with whom we'd met earlier in the day) didn't seem enthused by us being there, and some of the dishes fizzled (My pork was overdone while luv's buffalo, though cooked properly, was stringy.  Others had minor issues, too).  The inconsistency of AP is maddening as it's our sentimental favorite.
> - Getting spanked by Chris both times we rode Buzz Lightyear.  First time:  999,999 (the counter doesn't go higher) to 185,000-ish.  Second time:  899,999 to 367,000-ish (my highest score ever).  Methinks she has some secret she's not telling me.
> - The drive home, not only because we hated to leave, but it was long, too.  I-4 was a near parking lot all the way to J'ville (two hours!) and I-95 wasn't much better until we neared SC.  Scatter in torrential downpours that slowed us to 20 mph with hazard lights blinking, and you get the picture.
> 
> I have no photos uploaded, but as soon as I do, I'll provide some pics.    Have a great week everyone!



It sounds like overall you had a great time  I do have to say I love how you listed your highs.... Particularly because most of them involved loved ones, and I have to say that's often the best part of any (but especially Disney!) is sharing the time with the people you care about most...


----------



## Muushka

Welcome back Sly and Luv!  I look forward to seeing your pictures.

I'm sorry for the lows in your WDW visit, in no part thanks to mother natures.  
*
I have news!!!* 
We listed our small VWL contract and BOOM!  36 hours later mark that puppy SOLD!

Since the point structure changed (yeah, I still don't like it!) and we looked more into cruising, we just didn't need that many points.  Now we have enough to stay 1 week (or so) in a 1 BR or bank and or borrow for more flexibility.  Plus now when the maint dues bill comes in Jan, I won't need to nag Mr Muush to get rid of that small contract!  This last trip in June did him in.  The man is a cruiser!




eliza61 said:


> My poor pooch has diabetes!!  Anyone have any experience with a diabetic dog!!  Yikes.  I have to give him insulin twice a day.    How in the heck is this going to happen?  I can't so much as cut his toenails.



E!  I am a giving-pet-insulin guru!

My cat Loretta had diabetes. I gave her 2 shots a day for many years (9 maybe?).
You would be surprised at how they adapt to the insulin.  She used to voluntarily come to me for her shot.  The only snafu that you should be aware of is the low blood sugar.  PM me for more info, this might be boring to the other Groupies!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> sleepy
> Sounds like overall the positive outweighed the negative, thats a positive in and of itself. Though your trip is over, I can help with the drive part I hope. *We take 417 that connects from I-4 near Sanford to WDW*. Its a toll rd.(we got a friend in FL. to buy us the box that attaches to windshield)and will take change but saves about 5-10 mins with box. We go to exit 3(GPS will try to take you to 6)but 3 puts you closer to WWOS, and lot less traffic, avoiding Int. Drive. We have found this way to be a lot less stressful going in and around Orlando.
> 
> Eliza
> Hoping you get some answers soon


I knew of 417 as we take it off 528 when heading over from Melbourne (in fact, we blew threw a toll on that one as we debated over exit 6 or exit 3 lol!), but I didn't realize it went farther north along I-4.  What a great tip!



			
				SAT887 said:
			
		

> It sounds like overall you had a great time  I do have to say I love how you listed your highs.... Particularly because most of them involved loved ones, and I have to say that's often the best part of any (but especially Disney!) is sharing the time with the people you care about most...


You are right about sharing with family being the absolute best part of any trip.  Chris and I have been family for awhile now; the ceremony simply made it official.  

I should take particular care to say our trip was quite marvelous overall, and the highs far outweighed the lows.  When I reread my post, I realized that I had said in my first LOW, "in a word, crappy."  What I MEANT to say was that the "weather, in a word, was crappy."  I have since edited it to reflect what I truly was intending to say.  No, the lows weren't terrible, just mildly disappointing and fleeting.  And to think I used to teach English. . .

*Muushka*!  Congrats on the sale! Funny you guys are unloading a small contract and we just picked one up.  Time to cruise!!


----------



## rfassett

Evening groupies,

I do not how to do the multiple quote thing, and for the moment it is not on my bucket list, but I wanted to thank all of you for the prayers and thoughts for Homer (Rebecca's Step-Dad) and Rebecca. He is not yet displaying any significant problems but those will come soon enough. We are taking advantage of the times that he is still feeling well and before Chemo starts like doing a brunch on Sunday with seven of his family members and certainly not dwelling on what's to come. We are defining the old adage, take one day at a time. Again, thanks! You guys are the best!


----------



## rfassett

Eliza, as a dog lover (as I sit here, our three are all napping), I can only remember one of our dogs over the years that required shots and Rebecca, as the medical person in the house, handled that. But my memory is, after a week or so, it was no longer an issue with the dog. Good luck! And as an aside, Rebecca reminded me that during our 40 years of marriage, there has been only about 3 months that we haven't had dogs.


----------



## rfassett

Welcome back Sly and Chris, or Mr. and Mrs. Sly!


----------



## rfassett

Congratulations Muushka!


----------



## rfassett

Happy Birthday deebits! Hope your day is very magical!


----------



## jimmytammy

SAT887 said:


> I'm actually looking forward to easy access to the s'mores cupcake every night! However, waffles being the perfect vacation food, I'm sure my daughters and I will partake in quite a few! I am debating WCC for breakfast or dinner.... Do they do any of the fun kid stuff in the morning? Like horse races etc.... My oldest is 4 and I know she will have fun at dinner, but wondering about breakfast.... I don't know I woke up today and got super excited for this trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no  no experience here, but maybe find some really awesome (but diabetic friendly) treats? To make it not so bad after.... Good luck to you and your poor pooch....



Its been awhile since we have done breakfast at WCC(actually like that meal better than lunch or dinner)but I remember our kids doing pony rides, etc.  It is a little more laid back than dinner for sure, so makes for a more restful meal.
wfc4life and sechem32 told me last trip they really enjoyed their evening meal.  It was their 1st time with thoughts of def. returning so I hope this is a sign of returning to WCC lost glory.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Welcome back Sly and Luv!  I look forward to seeing your pictures.
> 
> I'm sorry for the lows in your WDW visit, in no part thanks to mother natures.
> *
> I have news!!!*
> We listed our small VWL contract and BOOM!  36 hours later mark that puppy SOLD!
> 
> Since the point structure changed (yeah, I still don't like it!) and we looked more into cruising, we just didn't need that many points.  Now we have enough to stay 1 week (or so) in a 1 BR or bank and or borrow for more flexibility.  Plus now when the maint dues bill comes in Jan, I won't need to nag Mr Muush to get rid of that small contract!  This last trip in June did him in.  The man is a cruiser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E!  I am a giving-pet-insulin guru!
> 
> My cat Loretta had diabetes. I gave her 2 shots a day for many years (9 maybe?).
> You would be surprised at how they adapt to the insulin.  She used to voluntarily come to me for her shot.  The only snafu that you should be aware of is the low blood sugar.  PM me for more info, this might be boring to the other Groupies!


Barb, I finally came to grips with the pt structure change but it drove me to OKW for best use of pts.(plus Ranger Stan no longer there).  Now with those BWV pts around the corner, we are excited to be going back to VWL for Dec trips.  I can understand your need to to sell those pts as your vacation habits change, just hang on to those remaining pts as they are precious commodity

In another note, we are excited at the chance to stay at BLT in late Feb.  Got tickets to Daytona qualifying races on Thurs night and go to some Braves spring training and take in some park time.  We book Fri. and right now, lake view is still avail. for our weekend portion.  Can anyone Moose Dust me for it all to come together?


----------



## SAT887

jimmytammy said:


> Its been awhile since we have done breakfast at WCC(actually like that meal better than lunch or dinner)but I remember our kids doing pony rides, etc.  It is a little more laid back than dinner for sure, so makes for a more restful meal.
> wfc4life and sechem32 told me last trip they really enjoyed their evening meal.  It was their 1st time with thoughts of def. returning so I hope this is a sign of returning to WCC lost glory.



We decided on going to WCC for our arrival day meal. Our days generally start very early with the long ride to the airpoirt so dinner close to the room is good I think  Thanks for the input! Breakfast appeals more to me, but overall I think this will be easiest. 



jimmytammy said:


> Barb, I finally came to grips with the pt structure change but it drove me to OKW for best use of pts.(plus Ranger Stan no longer there).  Now with those BWV pts around the corner, we are excited to be going back to VWL for Dec trips.  I can understand your need to to sell those pts as your vacation habits change, just hang on to those remaining pts as they are precious commodity
> 
> In another note, we are excited at the chance to stay at BLT in late Feb.  Got tickets to Daytona qualifying races on Thurs night and go to some Braves spring training and take in some park time.  We book Fri. and right now, lake view is still avail. for our weekend portion.  Can anyone Moose Dust me for it all to come together?



Good luck on BLT! I actually managed to get a TPV room in January, so good luck with Feb! I even got ours a few weeks after our 7 month window bc we changed our dates (Hmmm saving $400 in airfare... no brainer!) Hmmm I think I need to update my dates....


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> *Luv* (Chris) and I are finally unpacked, and she's back at work.  I'm back to household chores, running, biking, golfing, and minor yard work.   Overall, our trip was superb, and I'm going to continue to update my TR that I started before leaving for FL for those of you who have been following along.  However, for those who haven't, I'll give you a pared down version of the trip.
> *HIGHS*
> - The event itself, first and foremost
> - Having our families together
> - Beauty of the Lodge, especially for the ceremony
> - CRT for the first time
> - My oldest daughter and her hubby getting to see Wishes for the first time (from the WL beach)--she loved it!
> - Roaring Fork staff.  They treated us so well, even wanting to take a picture with them.  Very fun bunch!
> - Snagging a walk-on to TSM at DHS.  It had been shut down when we first walked by around 11 (FP times already at 8:25 p.m.!), but when we came back on the way to TOT, the ride opened just as we strolled past the queue rope.  On and off in 15 minutes!
> - CL room the night before heading to cruise--perfect views of Wishes!  The room was quite lovely, too.  Dee, one of the CL staff, magically delivered to us a chilled bottle of champagne in a bucket of ice.
> - Our one-night stay at BLT after returning from the cruise--5th floor, overlooking the pool and Bay Lake studio. . .very nice though the BLT is not my style
> - Watching Wishes with piped in music from TOWL terrace
> - Walking to Queen Anne's Steps in Nassau
> - Remy!
> - Seeing "The Long Ranger" on board the *Dream*. . .we thought it a cute, engaging movie despite the poor reviews. . .and it was "free"
> - Beginning the rest of our lives together
> 
> *LOWS*
> - The weather, in a word, was crappy.  Lots of rain (though we pixie-dustedly managed to not get rained on for either our photo shoot or the wedding ceremony itself) and overcast skies, including on the cruise
> - Crowds.  We knew it would be crowded, but the most annoying part were the foreign student tour groups.  Yikes!  I mean them no disrespect and am sure they enjoyed themselves, but they have group mentalities, and there were literally dozens of groups there the week we visited the parks.  Attempting to navigate through them was nearly impossible, and they had a bad habit of letting others in their group get in line with them ahead of other people who were waiting their turns.  Well, some let them get away with it.
> - VWL room location.  No pixie dust there.  We had dearly wished to stay in an atrium room, pool side, or at least as close as possible to one.  How about halfway down the hall?  Oh, well, it wasn't a dumpster view, and you could still see parts of Wishes.  Still, our check-in desk woman said this about our room when asked, "Oh, it's the perfect location!  You will love this room; it's just what you wanted!"  Uh, no.
> - Hate to say it, but AP.  It wasn't terrible, but it just didn't have any pizzazz to it despite us being a wedding party of 10, open menu, and guaranteed tip.  Service was fine, but the manager (with whom we'd met earlier in the day) didn't seem enthused by us being there, and some of the dishes fizzled (My pork was overdone while *luv's* buffalo, though cooked properly, was stringy.  Others had minor issues, too).  The inconsistency of AP is maddening as it's our sentimental favorite.
> - Getting spanked by Chris both times we rode Buzz Lightyear.  First time:  999,999 (the counter doesn't go higher) to 185,000-ish.  Second time:  899,999 to 367,000-ish (my highest score ever).  Methinks she has some secret she's not telling me.
> - The drive home, not only because we hated to leave, but it was long, too.  I-4 was a near parking lot all the way to J'ville (two hours!) and I-95 wasn't much better until we neared SC.  Scatter in torrential downpours that slowed us to 20 mph with hazard lights blinking, and you get the picture.
> 
> I have no photos uploaded, but as soon as I do, I'll provide some pics.    Have a great week everyone!



I agree with everyone that it definitely seems the positive FAR outweigh the negatives!  So glad everything went well with your big moment  

Can't wait to see pics! 

I still don't know how you and luv met!!? I'd love to know how Disney brought the two of you together  




eliza61 said:


> My poor pooch has diabetes!!  Anyone have any experience with a diabetic dog!!  Yikes.  I have to give him insulin twice a day.    How in the heck is this going to happen?  I can't so much as cut his toenails.



So sorry Eliza 

We have 3 cats at home, and they are like my babies. I would be heartbroken if they were sick - I feel for you.  




SAT887 said:


> I'm actually looking forward to easy access to the s'mores cupcake every night! !



   



Those sound amazing!! 



Muushka said:


> Welcome back Sly and Luv!  I look forward to seeing your pictures.
> 
> I'm sorry for the lows in your WDW visit, in no part thanks to mother natures.
> *
> I have news!!!*
> We listed our small VWL contract and BOOM!  36 hours later mark that puppy SOLD!
> 
> Since the point structure changed (yeah, I still don't like it!) and we looked more into cruising, we just didn't need that many points.  Now we have enough to stay 1 week (or so) in a 1 BR or bank and or borrow for more flexibility.  Plus now when the maint dues bill comes in Jan, I won't need to nag Mr Muush to get rid of that small contract!  This last trip in June did him in.  The man is a cruiser!



YAY!  Congratulations on a quick sale!  

_Told ya!_  


I am still waiting to close on my contract. The seller had a vacation planned, so we extended the closing until mid August. I was relieved at first, because I had more time to get things in order - but now it's just giving me more time to be scared and talk myself out of it and into all of the horrible "what if's" that could happen as soon as we sign.  

I know once it's ours and we get into a rythym with payments (we financed) I will be fine. But until then, I am a mess thinking of horrible things that will OBVIOUSLY happen to me as soon as it's ours.


----------



## Muushka

rfassett said:


> Evening groupies,
> 
> I do not how to do the multiple quote thing, and for the moment it is not on my bucket list, but I wanted to thank all of you for the prayers and thoughts for Homer (Rebecca's Step-Dad) and Rebecca. He is not yet displaying any significant problems but those will come soon enough. We are taking advantage of the times that he is still feeling well and before Chemo starts like doing a brunch on Sunday with seven of his family members and certainly not dwelling on what's to come. We are defining the old adage, take one day at a time. Again, thanks! You guys are the best!



Thank you for the update.  I hope the chemo goes well.  Let us hear how he is doing.



rfassett said:


> Congratulations Muushka!



Thanks! 



jimmytammy said:


> Barb, I finally came to grips with the pt structure change but it drove me to OKW for best use of pts.(plus Ranger Stan no longer there).  Now with those BWV pts around the corner, we are excited to be going back to VWL for Dec trips.  I can understand your need to to sell those pts as your vacation habits change, just hang on to those remaining pts as they are precious commodity
> 
> In another note, we are excited at the chance to stay at BLT in late Feb.  Got tickets to Daytona qualifying races on Thurs night and go to some Braves spring training and take in some park time.  We book Fri. and right now, lake view is still avail. for our weekend portion.  Can anyone Moose Dust me for it all to come together?



Yay, JT will be staying at VWL for Dec trips!  Yup, we will hang onto the bigger contract.  Mr Muush would probably chime in right now and say that I could sell that one only if I pried his cold dead hands from it!
If this is any encouragement, when I treated my nephew to a DVC vacation, 
we waitlisted for BLT in October and got it!  Moose dust for you!

We went to qualifying one time and I was surprised how much I enjoyed it.



rusafee1183 said:


> snip...
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!  Congratulations on a quick sale!
> 
> _Told ya!_
> 
> 
> I am still waiting to close on my contract. The seller had a vacation planned, so we extended the closing until mid August. I was relieved at first, because I had more time to get things in order - but now it's just giving me more time to be scared and talk myself out of it and into all of the horrible "what if's" that could happen as soon as we sign.
> 
> I know once it's ours and we get into a rythym with payments (we financed) I will be fine. But until then, I am a mess thinking of horrible things that will OBVIOUSLY happen to me as soon as it's ours.



You did tell me!  Thank you!  Best wishes for a smooth closing and even smoother vacations at VWL.


----------



## rusafee1183

All this talk of small and large contracts make me curious.... how many points does everyone have, and how do you make the best use of them? 

I know people who plan 2-3 years worth of trips and have all their points accounted for already  I wouldn't even know where to start!!  I feel like everything changes at the drop of a hat with things not being available, etc... 

We bought 120 at AKL and we are adding on 125 at VWL for 245 per year total. I feel REALLY comfortable with that number, because it's usually just the 2 of us travelling. Sometimes we will bring people with us and we like to mix it up between different times of year, room sizes, resorts etc etc. So we can use as little as 100 points or all of them and have to borrow. I am finding it super difficult to figure out 'the best use' for our points. Changing things up all the time makes planning every point so far in advance really tough. 

Do you all use a spreadsheet? Or just travel at the same time, same place etc ...


----------



## SAT887

rusafee1183 said:


> All this talk of small and large contracts make me curious.... how many points does everyone have, and how do you make the best use of them?
> 
> I know people who plan 2-3 years worth of trips and have all their points accounted for already  I wouldn't even know where to start!!  I feel like everything changes at the drop of a hat with things not being available, etc...
> 
> We bought 120 at AKL and we are adding on 125 at VWL for 245 per year total. I feel REALLY comfortable with that number, because it's usually just the 2 of us travelling. Sometimes we will bring people with us and we like to mix it up between different times of year, room sizes, resorts etc etc. So we can use as little as 100 points or all of them and have to borrow. I am finding it super difficult to figure out 'the best use' for our points. Changing things up all the time makes planning every point so far in advance really tough.
> 
> Do you all use a spreadsheet? Or just travel at the same time, same place etc ...



We have 230 pts at OKW with a December use year. Honestly we just wing it.   What we try to do is take two trips in the same calendar year but 2 different use years to make use of APs (for instance we are going in Jan 2014 and then most likely Dec 2014) however - our trips are never the same set up..... We have done everything from a 1bed to a Grand Villa.... With friends, Family etc... We may add more, however not sure where (kinda why we are being DVC gypsies right now!) Also, we haven't decided on what's the best way to handle the school year (my kids are 2&4 so we have some time)


----------



## rfassett

rusafee1183 said:


> All this talk of small and large contracts make me curious.... how many points does everyone have, and how do you make the best use of them?
> 
> I know people who plan 2-3 years worth of trips and have all their points accounted for already  I wouldn't even know where to start!!  I feel like everything changes at the drop of a hat with things not being available, etc...
> 
> We bought 120 at AKL and we are adding on 125 at VWL for 245 per year total. I feel REALLY comfortable with that number, because it's usually just the 2 of us travelling. Sometimes we will bring people with us and we like to mix it up between different times of year, room sizes, resorts etc etc. So we can use as little as 100 points or all of them and have to borrow. I am finding it super difficult to figure out 'the best use' for our points. Changing things up all the time makes planning every point so far in advance really tough.
> 
> Do you all use a spreadsheet? Or just travel at the same time, same place etc ...



We wing it also. We own two contacts at VWL - the original 200 points and an additional 59 add-on for a total of 259. By banking and borrowing we can usually get what we want when we want it. We have been to Mackinac Island, two DCL cruises and have stayed in one and two bedroom units at VWL for extended times multiple times. This last minute trip that we just planned a couple of weeks ago for the first week in September required wait listing but that came through in record time for a 1bedroom at VWL. We usually do not wait for the last minute, but that is how this one played out - but even that is in jeopardy now with this new news with Homer.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Barb, I finally came to grips with the pt structure change but it drove me to OKW for best use of pts.(plus Ranger Stan no longer there). Now with those BWV pts around the corner, we are excited to be going back to VWL for Dec trips. I can understand your need to to sell those pts as your vacation habits change, just hang on to those remaining pts as they are precious commodity
> 
> In another note, we are excited at the chance to stay at BLT in late Feb. Got tickets to Daytona qualifying races on Thurs night and go to some Braves spring training and take in some park time. We book Fri. and right now, lake view is still avail. for our weekend portion. Can anyone Moose Dust me for it all to come together?


Moosedust headed your way!  We just stayed one night at BLT (sort of a hair of the dog thing after 6 nights at VWL then 4 nights on the Dream) in a lake view studio.  It was a superb location overlooking the courtyard, pool, and the lake (saw EWP later that night after Wishes at TOWL).  Check-in was at BLT (vice CR) and the staff was very friendly.  I can't say the style suits me, but our room was very clean, in good shape, and as I said, had a wonderful view.  Good luck!

*Heather*:  The essence of our Disney story is that some years ago I posted a TR which one of Chris's DIS friends read (they had a group similar to this one at one time).  She recommended it to the group, Chris read it, and responded.  Soon, I was invited to join in the group's chatter.  A few years later, both she and I found ourselves available, and we wound up meeting on the beach at VWL, whereupon we took a stroll down the nature trail and talked.  Though we had pretty much figured as much already from our discussions online, each found the other an amazingly perfect match.  I have never felt the level of calm assuredness that I feel (and felt even then) with her.  Chris will tell you I'm not a believer in fate or kismet, but I am constantly thankful for whatever influences and small decisions we each made that brought us together.  _Forever_ grateful.  That's the short version.  

As for the points discussion, I bought 200 VWL points three years ago, and as you know, we just added 50 more.  I used to own at SSR (400 pts!), but let my ex have them since she and my daughter still go to Vero each summer.  Besides, I always wanted VWL!    If the Poly rumor pans out, we will likely look to buy there for an every other year trip.  (Need a smilie showing empty pockets. . .)


----------



## eliza61

I'm at 200 points at the beach club.  We've always been wingers especially since when we purchased the boys were young so we had to work around school schedules. 
I've been toying with adding on a small contract but we've been exploring different destinations lately.
I've never been a spreadsheet type of vacationer, probably since every time I'd make one we never seemed to follow it!


----------



## cahedberg

SAT887 said:


> So I am starting to make ADRs for our January trip, do the boats start running early? Thinking of a prepark opening for CRT.... We have stayed mostly at OKW and I am having a hard time wrapping my head around being so close to a park!



I hope so! We have early ADR at BBB one morning and the CM said she wasn't sure the buses ran that early. We'll be there inJan too. Our first stay at the lodge....


----------



## cahedberg

Muushka said:


> How was the cruise in Greece?  Did he enjoy it?
> 
> Wonderful!  He said he did.


----------



## cahedberg

sleepydog25 said:


> Hmm, the only approach I can say is to do a park and cruise (or cruise and park).  That way, your DH can have WDW--for the rides I'm assuming--and you can get a cruise.  Further, I bet he'd see that the Disney cruise is every bit as enjoyable as the Disney parks:  the three shows combined include most major Disney characters; there are character picture opportunities every day and night; Disney movies show on your TV and first-run movies in the theatres; the dining options are excellent (especially Remy!); there are adult spaces for times when you want to be alone and family places for when you don't; Aquaduck is a theme-park worthy ride; Castaway Cay has many activities from parasailing (extra fee), to the 5K (free), to snorkeling (nominal fee), and many other things.  Just exploring the ship is a worthwhile endeavor, too.
> 
> We had our six-day park excursion before the cruise, then drove over the morning we sailed.  After the 4-day cruise, we came back for one more day at MK.  You might not be able to do that many days in the parks and cruise, too, but surely you could convince him to do a 4-day park and 4-day cruise?    Yep, I'm guessing that would be my approach.    Good luck!



I'll try that! Thanks!


----------



## cahedberg

sleepydog25 said:


> Were you aware they make fresh Mickey waffles at Roaring Fork every morning?



Really?! Sweet!


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> Moosedust headed your way!  We just stayed one night at BLT (sort of a hair of the dog thing after 6 nights at VWL then 4 nights on the Dream) in a lake view studio.  It was a superb location overlooking the courtyard, pool, and the lake (saw EWP later that night after Wishes at TOWL).  Check-in was at BLT (vice CR) and the staff was very friendly.  I can't say the style suits me, but our room was very clean, in good shape, and as I said, had a wonderful view.  Good luck!
> 
> Heather:  The essence of our Disney story is that some years ago I posted a TR which one of Chris's DIS friends read (they had a group similar to this one at one time).  She recommended it to the group, Chris read it, and responded.  Soon, I was invited to join in the group's chatter.  A few years later, both she and I found ourselves available, and we wound up meeting on the beach at VWL, whereupon we took a stroll down the nature trail and talked.  Though we had pretty much figured as much already from our discussions online, each found the other an amazingly perfect match.  I have never felt the level of calm assuredness that I feel (and felt even then) with her.  Chris will tell you I'm not a believer in fate or kismet, but I am constantly thankful for whatever influences and small decisions we each made that brought us together.  Forever grateful.  That's the short version.
> 
> As for the points discussion, I bought 200 VWL points three years ago, and as you know, we just added 50 more.  I used to own at SSR (400 pts!), but let my ex have them since she and my daughter still go to Vero each summer.  Besides, I always wanted VWL!    If the Poly rumor pans out, we will likely look to buy there for an every other year trip.  (Need a smilie showing empty pockets. . .)



So sweet! I definitely understand why the VWL is so sentimental to you both now. What a perfect wedding location  You are both very lucky that fate or kismet or whatever you want to call it was at play! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## cahedberg

We're newbies to DVC, bought 110 at AKL in Aulani last year. Didn't by there because we figured we go to WDW more than HI. Our little ones are 7 and 4. This will be our first DVC vaca at the lodge in Jan. after this year, we will have to work around school schedules as well, so I don't know how that will work out for us. I've found the DVC points app pretty helpful, and the dvcmember site. I set myself calendar reminders for when to bank. shrugs..

Still figuring it all out, but have found lots of information here in DIS, and at Passporters.


----------



## sleepydog25

cahedberg said:


> We're newbies to DVC, bought 110 at AKL in Aulani last year. Didn't by there because we figured we go to WDW more than HI. Our little ones are 7 and 4. This will be our first DVC vaca at the lodge in Jan. after this year, we will have to work around school schedules as well, so I don't know how that will work out for us. I've found the DVC points app pretty helpful, and the dvcmember site. I set myself calendar reminders for when to bank. shrugs..
> 
> Still figuring it all out, but have found lots of information here in DIS, and at Passporters.


Yeah, we're planners. . .well, *luv* is the planner; I'm the voice-my-opinion-and-then-get-out-of-the-way follower.  I help when directe--um, asked.  We know how many points we have at any given time; we decide upon what ADRs we want to make and which meals will be options; she makes a hand-written 4x6 notecard with the parks, park hours, EMH, and then further denotes which park for which day with the ADR reservation numbers, too (as needed).  Now, all of that being said, we are quite flexible except for a couple of the ADRS (CA Grill, e.g.).  We end up switching park days, skip a park altogether, or just simply see how we feel on any given day and adjust.  We figure a good plan gives us a basis, then we can deviate as we want.  As for long-term planning, yes we do that, too.  We are currently discussing December for 2014, and we booked a 2014 place-holder cruise while on the *Dream *that we'll change to 2015 when those bookings come out.  Further, we're looking at a possible trip to DL in 2015, as well.  Chris is a master planner.


----------



## Corinne

*eliza*.....your siggy 

*
Dear Lord, So far today, I am doing alright.
I have not gossiped, lost my temper, been greedy, grumpy, nasty, or self-indulgent. I have not whined, complained, or cursed. I have charged nothing on my credit card.
But I will be getting out of bed in a minute, and I think that I will really need your help then.*

Thank you for an early morning giggle!


----------



## rusafee1183

Corinne said:


> eliza.....your siggy
> 
> 
> Dear Lord, So far today, I am doing alright.
> I have not gossiped, lost my temper, been greedy, grumpy, nasty, or self-indulgent. I have not whined, complained, or cursed. I have charged nothing on my credit card.
> But I will be getting out of bed in a minute, and I think that I will really need your help then.
> 
> Thank you for an early morning giggle!



Hahahahaha! I needed that laugh. I got all the way into the city and was at my desk before realizing that I left my laptop at home today.  

On the T riding back in. Roundtrip for this mistake - 2 hours. Learning a valuable lesson - priceless.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tea pot

Corinne said:


> *eliza*.....your siggy
> 
> *
> Dear Lord, So far today, I am doing alright.
> I have not gossiped, lost my temper, been greedy, grumpy, nasty, or self-indulgent. I have not whined, complained, or cursed. I have charged nothing on my credit card.
> But I will be getting out of bed in a minute, and I think that I will really need your help then.*
> 
> Thank you for an early morning giggle!



 thanks Corinne  

Good Morning Groupies 

Hope you all are well 
Just go back from the *Unusually Hot* White Mountains of NH
Still just beautiful 
No Moose Sightings, Just a few Bears up on the mountain.

At the Lodge they strongly discourage early morning walks
because the bears occasionally like to sit on the front porch 

No internet for the week so I'm off to catch up


take care Groupies and   Stay Cool


----------



## SAT887

tea pot said:


> thanks Corinne
> 
> Good Morning Groupies
> 
> Hope you all are well
> Just go back from the Unusually Hot White Mountains of NH
> Still just beautiful
> No Moose Sightings, Just a few Bears up on the mountain.
> 
> At the Lodge they strongly discourage early morning walks
> because the bears occasionally like to sit on the front porch
> 
> No internet for the week so I'm off to catch up
> 
> take care Groupies and   Stay Cool



Where in the Whites? I live there!  it has been disgustingly hot - you'd never think we had snow on Memorial Day....


----------



## tea pot

SAT887 said:


> Where in the Whites? I live there!  it has been disgustingly hot - you'd never think we had snow on Memorial Day....



Hi Sara 
another NE Groupie!
Franconia on the back side of Cannon exit 34c off 93N
just down the road from Sugar Hill.


----------



## SAT887

tea pot said:


> Hi Sara
> another NE Groupie!
> Franconia on the back side of Cannon exit 34c off 93N
> just down the road from Sugar Hill.



About 20-30 mins from my house!! We love Franconia


----------



## csharpwv

We are now counting in HOURS instead of days until we check into our Villa at the LODGE!!!!! 







This is our first ever summer stay at the lodge, we are SO excited!

We do have some regret though, really wishing we had reserved a 1BR instead of a studio... but hey, it's just two of us, and we will make it through - with just a trip or two to the laundry room.... but we'll make it! HAHA

Seriously - we have so many exciting things planned for this trip! We booked the Grand One Yacht for a Wishes cruise - us and 16 of our closest friends! HAHA   But hey - it holds 18... we've got 18 people on board! 

We are also doing the Backstage Magic Tour - we have always wanted to that, but just never planned for it, but we are doing it this time... all 7 hours it... HAHA

So many exciting things to do! Can't wait to step in to the lobby.... we truly will be HOME!


----------



## SAT887

csharpwv said:


> We are now counting in HOURS instead of days until we check into our Villa at the LODGE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our first ever summer stay at the lodge, we are SO excited!
> 
> We do have some regret though, really wishing we had reserved a 1BR instead of a studio... but hey, it's just two of us, and we will make it through - with just a trip or two to the laundry room.... but we'll make it! HAHA
> 
> Seriously - we have so many exciting things planned for this trip! We booked the Grand One Yacht for a Wishes cruise - us and 16 of our closest friends! HAHA   But hey - it holds 18... we've got 18 people on board!
> 
> We are also doing the Backstage Magic Tour - we have always wanted to that, but just never planned for it, but we are doing it this time... all 7 hours it... HAHA
> 
> So many exciting things to do! Can't wait to step in to the lobby.... we truly will be HOME!



How exciting!!! I really want to do some of the tours Disney offers!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary twinmom108!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

rusafee1183 said:


> All this talk of small and large contracts make me curious.... how many points does everyone have, and how do you make the best use of them?
> 
> I know people who plan 2-3 years worth of trips and have all their points accounted for already  I wouldn't even know where to start!!  I feel like everything changes at the drop of a hat with things not being available, etc...
> 
> We bought 120 at AKL and we are adding on 125 at VWL for 245 per year total. I feel REALLY comfortable with that number, because it's usually just the 2 of us travelling. Sometimes we will bring people with us and we like to mix it up between different times of year, room sizes, resorts etc etc. So we can use as little as 100 points or all of them and have to borrow. I am finding it super difficult to figure out 'the best use' for our points. Changing things up all the time makes planning every point so far in advance really tough.
> 
> Do you all use a spreadsheet? Or just travel at the same time, same place etc ...



We own 485 pts at VWL, 4 contracts, all Aug. use yr.  We purhased all those pts. direct.  As many of you know we recently purchased 150 BWV through Timeshare Store and our check is in the mail(so if the good Lord willing and the creek dont rise)we will soon be owners of those.  And those pts are also Aug. use year.

We found our travel habits have changed through the years.  We started out always Dec, then we took an Oct trip, then Mar, then May, twice in Dec for the marathon.  Our fav times are Dec for the Christmas season, Mar for spring training Braves games and Oct for F&W fest.  May probably our least fav of our normal times but we like F&G fest and Star Wars weekends though it can be a bit hotter than we like.

I cant say we always plan 2-3 yrs in advance but we are planning 2 yrs right now.  And we do try to make best use of points, getting a 2 week and a looooongggggg 1 week trip out of em


----------



## jimmytammy

We got BLT 1 bed Lake View for 1st 7 nights, will call day by day for remainder.  We were hoping for standard for pts use,but LV is alright too.  Im like Sly, its not my cup o tea but T and CaptD are excited, so that excites me!!

Sleepydog
What floor were you on LV?


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing* twinmom108* a very Happy Anniversary! 
May you enjoy your day in a most spectacular way!

 Hi *tea pot*! Nice to see you! It's HOT in Ohio today too. We have heat advisories in effect; index values up to 103 due to temps hovering around 90. Currently 89 outside, but I'm a very comfortable 72 inside. 

*csharp*, DDad and I did the backstage tour and thoroughly enjoyed it.  Lunch was provided at Roaring Fork - the peach cobbler with vanilla ice cream was wonderful!  We've also done the Wishes cruise - you'll enjoy that too. Have a great time and think of us every once in a while.

*JT*, when is your BLT trip? Moose dust you're able to add your remaining days. Hoping all goes as anticipated in the acquisition of your BWV points!

Ah *Sleepy*, what a nice background story of you and *luv*. I don't believe I've read about your meeting before.  How very appropriate that VWL was chosen as your wedding venue. Any pictures for us to admire the beautiful bride and dapper groom?

Have a great day, Groupies! For those in this heat wave - drink lots and lots of water.


----------



## wildernessDad

8 of us will be descending on Wilderness Lodge from November 27 to December 2,   although 5 will be returning on December 1.  I asked my family if they wanted me to try to get the Grand Floridian on July 27 and my daughters wanted to stay at VWL.  They have very good taste, I think.  The 8 of us will be, my two daughters, my granddaughter, my granddaughter's father (not married, but has finally decided after 6 years that he wants to be in my granddaughter's life), my other daughter's fiancee, my son, my wife and me.  We're in a dedicated 2-bedroom villa.  Wish us luck.

In very sad news, I found out a few days ago that my best friend has passed away.  I've known him since Jr. High.  I feel like a part of me is gone too.  I'm going to be speaking at his memorial on July 27.  He went with us one time to WDW and stayed with us at VWL.  He loved it and I'm glad that I invited him to come.  He had fallen on hard times and had been suffering from depression for some time.  I will miss him dearly.


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> 8 of us will be descending on Wilderness Lodge from November 27 to December 2, although 5 will be returning on December 1. I asked my family if they wanted me to try to get the Grand Floridian on July 27 and my daughters wanted to stay at VWL. They have very good taste, I think. The 8 of us will be, my two daughters, my granddaughter, my granddaughter's father (not married, but has finally decided after 6 years that he wants to be in my granddaughter's life), my other daughter's fiancee, my son, my wife and me. We're in a dedicated 2-bedroom villa. Wish us luck.
> 
> In very sad news, I found out a few days ago that my best friend has passed away. I've known him since Jr. High. I feel like a part of me is gone too. I'm going to be speaking at his memorial on July 27. He went with us one time to WDW and stayed with us at VWL. He loved it and I'm glad that I invited him to come. He had fallen on hard times and had been suffering from depression for some time. I will miss him dearly.


So sorry to hear the news of your friend's death.  Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> We got BLT 1 bed Lake View for 1st 7 nights, will call day by day for remainder. We were hoping for standard for pts use,but LV is alright too. Im like Sly, its not my cup o tea but T and CaptD are excited, so that excites me!!
> 
> Sleepydog
> What floor were you on LV?


Fifth floor. Gave us a good angle for the lake and the pool. We were on the side of BLT closest to MK but with an inside room overlooking the pool and lake if that makes sense. I have pics that I haven't uploaded yet (it's been a pain to upload the pics I have so far; of course, with over 1M pictures, it will take awhile. )

*Di*: Here are a couple of shots to whet (or ruin) your appetite. . .

*All of us on Main Street*




*Shot taken by one of Chris's kids (professional shots not ready yet)*




*My princess at AP *




*Place of our first walk*


----------



## eliza61

Corinne said:


> *eliza*.....your siggy
> 
> *
> Dear Lord, So far today, I am doing alright.
> I have not gossiped, lost my temper, been greedy, grumpy, nasty, or self-indulgent. I have not whined, complained, or cursed. I have charged nothing on my credit card.
> But I will be getting out of bed in a minute, and I think that I will really need your help then.*
> 
> Thank you for an early morning giggle!



  That's for the days when you lay in bed and absolutely KNOW, it's going to be one of those days.


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> Fifth floor. Gave us a good angle for the lake and the pool. We were on the side of BLT closest to MK but with an inside room overlooking the pool and lake if that makes sense. I have pics that I haven't uploaded yet (it's been a pain to upload the pics I have so far; of course, with over 1M pictures, it will take awhile. )
> 
> *Di*: Here are a couple of shots to whet (or ruin) your appetite. . .
> 
> *All of us on Main Street*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shot taken by one of Chris's kids (professional shots not ready yet)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My princess at AP *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Place of our first walk*



Dang it All!!  I knew I should have crashed this party.

Absolutely Gorgeous sleep,  thank you so much for sharing these pics.


----------



## twinmom108

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary twinmom108!!!!






DiznyDi said:


> Wishing* twinmom108* a very Happy Anniversary!
> May you enjoy your day in a most spectacular way



Thanks!!!!  Allen & I will be celebrating 22 years tomorrow!!    We're going to ride on the Royal Gorge Railroad & get to be up with the Engineer for the 1st half of the ride. 

Tonight I can make shore excursion/dining ressies for our Eastern Caribbean cruise in November.  Hoping for a Cabana at the Family Beach. . . .but I'm not holding by breath because we're only Gold & I know they go very fast.


----------



## bagsmom

Sleepy --

Bride and Groom are both just lovely!  I can't wait to see more pictures.  They put a much-needed smile on my face!


----------



## bagsmom

wildernessDad said:


> 8 of us will be descending on Wilderness Lodge from November 27 to December 2,   although 5 will be returning on December 1.  I asked my family if they wanted me to try to get the Grand Floridian on July 27 and my daughters wanted to stay at VWL.  They have very good taste, I think.  The 8 of us will be, my two daughters, my granddaughter, my granddaughter's father (not married, but has finally decided after 6 years that he wants to be in my granddaughter's life), my other daughter's fiancee, my son, my wife and me.  We're in a dedicated 2-bedroom villa.  Wish us luck.
> 
> In very sad news, I found out a few days ago that my best friend has passed away.  I've known him since Jr. High.  I feel like a part of me is gone too.  I'm going to be speaking at his memorial on July 27.  He went with us one time to WDW and stayed with us at VWL.  He loved it and I'm glad that I invited him to come.  He had fallen on hard times and had been suffering from depression for some time.  I will miss him dearly.



WildernessDad -- I am so sorry.  I understand what you are going through.  My best friend's husband called me last night -- she is not expected to continue more than a couple of weeks.  She and I have so many memories together.  When she is gone, there will be a chunk missing from my identity.  She is only 43 and losing the fight to colon cancer.  I am really happy that you have your WDW VWL memories with your friend.  So happy that he loved it, too.  I hope you can remember those fun times with a smile in your heart.  Sending you hugs.  I know you will have some comforting, inspiring things to share when you speak on the 27th.  Those forever friendships are precious gifts, for however long "forever" turns out to be.


----------



## cheer4bison

Sleepydog25, 

Thanks for posting the wedding photos.  They are beautiful!  Hope to see many more.  A wedding at our beloved lodge sounds absolutely perfect. 

Wishing you both decades of happiness together! 

Jill


----------



## wildernessDad

bagsmom said:


> WildernessDad -- I am so sorry.  I understand what you are going through.  My best friend's husband called me last night -- she is not expected to continue more than a couple of weeks.  She and I have so many memories together.  When she is gone, there will be a chunk missing from my identity.  She is only 43 and losing the fight to colon cancer.  I am really happy that you have your WDW VWL memories with your friend.  So happy that he loved it, too.  I hope you can remember those fun times with a smile in your heart.  Sending you hugs.  I know you will have some comforting, inspiring things to share when you speak on the 27th.  Those forever friendships are precious gifts, for however long "forever" turns out to be.



Yes, you understand completely.  I am very sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> We got BLT 1 bed Lake View for 1st 7 nights, will call day by day for remainder.  We were hoping for standard for pts use,but LV is alright too.  Im like Sly, its not my cup o tea but T and CaptD are excited, so that excites me!!
> 
> Sleepydog
> What floor were you on LV?



JT, you know how frugal I am, go for the lakeview!!!  It is wonderful.
To sit out on the balcony and look out on the lake.  Ahhhhh.  Wonderful.



wildernessDad said:


> 8 of us will be descending on Wilderness Lodge from November 27 to December 2,   although 5 will be returning on December 1.  I asked my family if they wanted me to try to get the Grand Floridian on July 27 and my daughters wanted to stay at VWL.  They have very good taste, I think.  The 8 of us will be, my two daughters, my granddaughter, my granddaughter's father (not married, but has finally decided after 6 years that he wants to be in my granddaughter's life), my other daughter's fiancee, my son, my wife and me.  We're in a dedicated 2-bedroom villa.  Wish us luck.
> 
> In very sad news, I found out a few days ago that my best friend has passed away.  I've known him since Jr. High.  I feel like a part of me is gone too.  I'm going to be speaking at his memorial on July 27.  He went with us one time to WDW and stayed with us at VWL.  He loved it and I'm glad that I invited him to come.  He had fallen on hard times and had been suffering from depression for some time.  I will miss him dearly.



I'm so happy for your granddaughter's pending change of household!  She is such a sweet little girl.

I am so sorry about your best friend..  Cling to the wonderful memories that you had with him throughout your lifetime together.  So sad.



twinmom108 said:


> Thanks!!!!  Allen & I will be celebrating 22 years tomorrow!!    We're going to ride on the Royal Gorge Railroad & get to be up with the Engineer for the 1st half of the ride.
> 
> Tonight I can make shore excursion/dining ressies for our Eastern Caribbean cruise in November.  Hoping for a Cabana at the Family Beach. . . .but I'm not holding by breath because we're only Gold & I know they go very fast.



Have a wonderful time and happy anniversary!

Best wishes getting your cabana!



bagsmom said:


> WildernessDad -- I am so sorry.  I understand what you are going through.  My best friend's husband called me last night -- she is not expected to continue more than a couple of weeks.  She and I have so many memories together.  When she is gone, there will be a chunk missing from my identity.  She is only 43 and losing the fight to colon cancer.  I am really happy that you have your WDW VWL memories with your friend.  So happy that he loved it, too.  I hope you can remember those fun times with a smile in your heart.  Sending you hugs.  I know you will have some comforting, inspiring things to share when you speak on the 27th.  Those forever friendships are precious gifts, for however long "forever" turns out to be.



I'm so sorry that your friend is losing her battle.  I hope that these last days with her are a blessing for both of you.


----------



## Muushka

Oh!  Sleepy/sly and Luv!  Your pictures are wonderful!  what a beautiful couple.  May  you have many wonderful years together.


----------



## SAT887

Sleepy- such beautiful pictures! I love wedding pictures - there always seems to be the overwhelming glow of joy  Luv's gown looks fabulous too - a gorgeous bride!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Anniversary twinmom108!  *

Ah *Sly* - that's what we wanted to see!!! Congratulations to you and *Luv*!  It looks like it was a perfectly wonderful day in a perfectly wonderful place!

*wildernessDad* and *bagsmom* - will be thinking of both of you and sending supporting thoughts your directions.  

Sounds like there's lots of hot weather across the country right now.  I dropped DH off at the airport at 5:30 this morning for his fishing trip with one of his dear childhood friends and have been hanging out in the air conditioning since getting back.  It's 101 degrees right now and tomorrow might reach 105!  I must venture out though and check on the horses - hope I don't melt nor find that they have melted!  

*Eliza* - what a great "prayer"!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks *sleepy* for allowing us a glimpse of your special day.  You both look radiant! Hoping you'll post more as they become available.

Thinking of you *wildernessDad* at the passing of your friend. He now has the peace that had eluded him.


----------



## jimmytammy

Di
We will be at BLT from Feb 19-Mar 1.  Combining parks, spring training and the thurs qualifying races at Daytona into 1 trip.  Never been to a race at Daytona, always wanted too though, so its finally going to happen!  Not a big race fan anymore as I was in the days when Petty, Allison, Elliott and Earnhardt were running, but the speed factor alone draws me to that track.  Plus, we are really looking forward to being within walking distance to MK, and will spend more time than usual there.

WildernessDad
So sorry about the loss of your friend.  We will lift you and his family up to our Lord to grant you peace
Also, if you want me to add your dates to the list just PM them to me when you have the time.  Glad your GDs Dad is making his presence known in her life.  Sounds like a great trip planned for sure!

Sleepy/Luv
Love the pics, you both look so happy  Keep em coming

Barb
Lake view for sure on BLT! T just booked another night with one more to go, so fingers crossed we get that night too! We would have tried for standard had the weekend nights been available, but LV isnt as rough on pts at TP

bagsmom
Continuing to lift you, your friend and her family up to our Lord


----------



## scottmel

Either the pics I have come across are super old or the rooms are in dire need of an update...Can someone tell me which it is? thanks!


----------



## Granny

scottmel said:


> Either the pics I have come across are super old or the rooms are in dire need of an update...Can someone tell me which it is? thanks!



Hi, welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  

There was a refurb about a year ago so I think you should be good.  However, if you are seeing pictures, I'm not sure what makes you think that there is a "dire need of an update".  If you are asking about the decor, that is still the same and won't be updated since it is part of the theming of the villas.  We haven't ever had a room at any of the DVC resorts that we found unacceptable...just the usual wear and tear of villas that are occupied nearly 100% of the time by many groups including families.  

If you decide to book at VWL, I think you will find the resort to be a very relaxing haven after a busy day at the parks.  Good luck!


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...we will be in a Lake View villa at BLT for our September trip.  We've booked that before and like the view of Bay Lake quite a bit.  I think you will enjoy that extended trip with the side trip to Daytona.  Great to do those "big events" every once in a while just to have the experience at least once.  Enjoy planning your trip!

*WildernessDad*...that's very sad news about the passing of your close friend.  He was fortunate to have such a good friend as you to share blessings such as a trip to WDW with.  You are both in our prayers.

*Sly Dog*...beautiful pictures for the most magical trip of all!  As much as you have both loved WDW, it will now always be the host of some of the most wonderful memories of your life.  Thank you so much for sharing with us.  

*Bagsmom*...prayers going out for you and your friend for strength, serenity and even a joyful remembrance of time together and the blessings life has brought.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Di
> We will be at BLT from Feb 19-Mar 1.  Combining parks, spring training and the thurs qualifying races at Daytona into 1 trip.  Never been to a race at Daytona, always wanted too though, so its finally going to happen!  Not a big race fan anymore as I was in the days when Petty, Allison, Elliott and Earnhardt were running, but the speed factor alone draws me to that track.  Plus, we are really looking forward to being within walking distance to MK, and will spend more time than usual there.



Nascar -has become my tv channel stop when I run across it.    Over the years Daytona was the one race that I'd catch most every year and then nothing else so I'm not real certain what's going on with me!  The power, speed and of course thrill where everyone is a split second away from a major crash can be quite exciting.  Sounds like a fun trip!

LV is the one BLT category we haven't stayed.  Last trip I had a LV studio booked for a night but then a standard opened up so I switched.  Since we've also done theme park view I have to try and even it out a bit.   From pictures I've seen the LV rooms have some great views!  



scottmel said:


> Either the pics I have come across are super old or the rooms are in dire need of an update...Can someone tell me which it is? thanks!



Like Granny I think you are referring to the theme of the resort?  Our rooms at VWL have always been in good condition and we also like the theme (although I could do without the bedspread but that applies to all the DVC resorts that have them!).  Otherwise VWL has had refurbs.  There was a report a few months ago of what appeared to be a test room that might be changing to a laminate floor and a few other slight changes but nothing more since then.  Overall I think the the DVC rooms look better in person than the pictures usually depict.  Once you see everything fitting together it makes a  it more sense.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies scottmel!!!!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nascar -has become my tv channel stop when I run across it.    Over the years Daytona was the one race that I'd catch most every year and then nothing else so I'm not real certain what's going on with me!  The power, speed and of course thrill where everyone is a split second away from a major crash can be quite exciting.  Sounds like a fun trip!
> 
> LV is the one BLT category we haven't stayed.  Last trip I had a LV studio booked for a night but then a standard opened up so I switched.  Since we've also done theme park view I have to try and even it out a bit.   From pictures I've seen the LV rooms have some great views!
> 
> 
> 
> Like Granny I think you are referring to the theme of the resort?  Our rooms at VWL have always been in good condition and we also like the theme (although I could do without the bedspread but that applies to all the DVC resorts that have them!).  Otherwise VWL has had refurbs.  There was a report a few months ago of what appeared to be a test room that might be changing to a laminate floor and a few other slight changes but nothing more since then.  Overall I think the the DVC rooms look better in person than the pictures usually depict.  Once you see everything fitting together it makes a  it more sense.



Oooh Kat.  you have a little daredevil in you too!  We were at Charlotte motorspeedway once and there was a wreck litterally right underneath where I was standing.  It was like "Oh my.  I am either risking my life or staying to experience it".  Guess which I chose .  It has been several years since we went to one, I keep asking to go to one, but so far, no race.



Granny said:


> *Jimmy*...we will be in a Lake View villa at BLT for our September trip.  We've booked that before and like the view of Bay Lake quite a bit.  I think you will enjoy that extended trip with the side trip to Daytona.  Great to do those "big events" every once in a while just to have the experience at least once.  Enjoy planning your trip!
> 
> *WildernessDad*...that's very sad news about the passing of your close friend.  He was fortunate to have such a good friend as you to share blessings such as a trip to WDW with.  You are both in our prayers.
> 
> *Sly Dog*...beautiful pictures for the most magical trip of all!  As much as you have both loved WDW, it will now always be the host of some of the most wonderful memories of your life.  Thank you so much for sharing with us.
> 
> *Bagsmom*...prayers going out for you and your friend for strength, serenity and even a joyful remembrance of time together and the blessings life has brought.



Hi Granny.  How is the new job?  
Are you going to RI with your daughter?  Enjoy if you do.  



jimmytammy said:


> Di
> We will be at BLT from Feb 19-Mar 1.  Combining parks, spring training and the thurs qualifying races at Daytona into 1 trip.  Never been to a race at Daytona, always wanted too though, so its finally going to happen!  Not a big race fan anymore as I was in the days when Petty, Allison, Elliott and Earnhardt were running, but the speed factor alone draws me to that track.  Plus, we are really looking forward to being within walking distance to MK, and will spend more time than usual there.
> 
> WildernessDad
> So sorry about the loss of your friend.  We will lift you and his family up to our Lord to grant you peace
> Also, if you want me to add your dates to the list just PM them to me when you have the time.  Glad your GDs Dad is making his presence known in her life.  Sounds like a great trip planned for sure!
> 
> Sleepy/Luv
> Love the pics, you both look so happy  Keep em coming
> 
> Barb
> Lake view for sure on BLT! T just booked another night with one more to go, so fingers crossed we get that night too! We would have tried for standard had the weekend nights been available, but LV isnt as rough on pts at TP
> 
> bagsmom
> Continuing to lift you, your friend and her family up to our Lord



I agree with yiu about NASCAR.  It isn't the same with all the changes.
Good luck getting those BLT days bòoked.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Hi Granny.  How is the new job?
> Are you going to RI with your daughter?  Enjoy if you do.



Hey Barb! 

The new job is good...very busy but much less stress as the company owner is a lot more laid back than the typical corporate boss.  

And yes, we are heading out Wednesday in our 16' rental truck for the 1,000 + mile trek to Providence.  The trip includes a stop in Indiana to pick up the rest of my daughter's stuff that she didn't bring home for the summer.  Not looking forward to the drive, or hauling in her furniture, but it should be a fun trip.  If anyone has some favorite restaurants in Providence or Boston, we're all ears.  Thanks for the wish of enjoyment, Muush.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies scottmel!!!!


I second that welcome (or third, fourth, fifth, whichever it might be )!  I agree that at first online, the rooms at VWL seem a bit stale.  Once you are at the resort, however, that all changes.  The idea behind the theming is to evoke the Northwest lodge feel, and the Villas do that well.  The furniture is a little bulky-looking--by design.  The motif is a mish-mash of northwest grandeur with Native American touches thrown in for good measure.  There is an abundance of wood, especially in the lobbies, and the colors are hues of green, red, brown, and blue.  Some of the walls are textured which isn't something you can see via pictures, either, but that adds to the earthy, back-to-nature ambience.  The rooms themselves are clean, inviting, spacious, and quiet.  In fact, the whole quiet factor is one reason we love VWL--it exudes serenity, begging you to embrace a small bit of solitude away from the madding crowds in the park.  Walk down the nature trail--never crowded; head over to FW for breakfast or just to see the horses; rent a bike; laze on the beach; hit the Hidden Springs pool and spa--rarely crowded; listen to the majestic music; search for Hidden Mickeys (a list can be had at the check-in desk).  There are so many delightful parts of the Lodge, in general, and the Villas, in particular, which make one's visit a relaxing getaway.  And the rooms underscore that entire feeling.


----------



## Muushka

Sly, you forgot to warn them about that awful sofa 






Granny said:


> Hey Barb!
> 
> The new job is good...very busy but much less stress as the company owner is a lot more laid back than the typical corporate boss.
> 
> And yes, we are heading out Wednesday in our 16' rental truck for the 1,000 + mile trek to Providence.  The trip includes a stop in Indiana to pick up the rest of my daughter's stuff that she didn't bring home for the summer.  Not looking forward to the drive, or hauling in her furniture, but it should be a fun trip.  If anyone has some favorite restaurants in Providence or Boston, we're all ears.  Thanks for the wish of enjoyment, Muush.



less stress is good!

I'll miss you once again.   I'm going up for a post wedding celebration for my niece in mid august.   I'll land in Boston,  stay in Nantasket, MA with my school chums and then to sister in RI, party in CT and fly out of PVD, RI.  Another tri stste visit.

Where in RI is she going to school, I forgot ?  Lots of great restaurants in RI.

Happy trails 

PS. Teapot,  if you read this,  up for a beach day?  8/14 to 8/16


----------



## Granny

Muush...my daughter is actually starting a job in Providence.  Far from home but a good opportunity for her first job out of college.  

I'm sure we won't starve during our visit.  I have a couple of suggestions for Boston and Providence restaurants and I'll be we don't lose weight this trip due to lack of eating well.  


Sly...I really like your description of VWL.  I might have to copy/paste that at some point!  




> Sly, you forgot to warn them about that awful sofa



Now, now.  It's a lovely sofa design, hearkening back to the Great Lodge days of the Pacific Northwest.  I guess that's why you're an East Coast lady!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, our trip to Boston, we ate at Faneuil Hall marketplace where there are lots of choices to eat, some chains, others individual owned.  Another great place to check out is Mikes Bakery in the Italy section of Boston.  Teapot Im sure know some great places!


----------



## scottmel

sleepydog25 said:


> I second that welcome (or third, fourth, fifth, whichever it might be )!  I agree that at first online, the rooms at VWL seem a bit stale.  Once you are at the resort, however, that all changes.  The idea behind the theming is to evoke the Northwest lodge feel, and the Villas do that well.  The furniture is a little bulky-looking--by design.  The motif is a mish-mash of northwest grandeur with Native American touches thrown in for good measure.  There is an abundance of wood, especially in the lobbies, and the colors are hues of green, red, brown, and blue.  Some of the walls are textured which isn't something you can see via pictures, either, but that adds to the earthy, back-to-nature ambience.  The rooms themselves are clean, inviting, spacious, and quiet.  In fact, the whole quiet factor is one reason we love VWL--it exudes serenity, begging you to embrace a small bit of solitude away from the madding crowds in the park.  Walk down the nature trail--never crowded; head over to FW for breakfast or just to see the horses; rent a bike; laze on the beach; hit the Hidden Springs pool and spa--rarely crowded; listen to the majestic music; search for Hidden Mickeys (a list can be had at the check-in desk).  There are so many delightful parts of the Lodge, in general, and the Villas, in particular, which make one's visit a relaxing getaway.  And the rooms underscore that entire feeling.



Ah! thanks that must be it there. It was the mismatched looking bedding that threw me I believe. I am letting my DD and her friend pick our DVC stay prior to YC check in and both girls did not go for my WLV idea. they are great influenced by photos apparently! LOL. I thank you for the explanation and the time. That helps.


----------



## sleepydog25

scottmel said:


> Ah! thanks that must be it there. It was the mismatched looking bedding that threw me I believe. I am letting my DD and her friend pick our DVC stay prior to YC check in and both girls did not go for my WLV idea. they are great influenced by photos apparently! LOL. I thank you for the explanation and the time. That helps.


I can certainly understand kids not taking an immediate shine to a place so rustic-looking.  On the other hand, it's a great place for them to romp around in nature, explore, see EWP up close from the beach, make s'mores over a fire before enjoying family movie night on the beach (if raining, moves to the Villas lobby), catch Wishes (most of it, anyway) also on the beach, and generally just be a kid.  Hopefully, you can convince them to changer their minds, but I'm sure you'll enjoy wherever you go.  
P.S.  Don't let the sofa scare you away!    That reminds me, I don't know what pictures you saw, but our sofa (1BR suite) was new.  We had a need to use the sofa bed on our trip two weeks ago, and it was extremely comfortable according to my 13-yr old daughter.  I sat on it and was surprised to find it so inviting.  It almost appeared to have a memory foam mattress cover--very appealing.  And it folds out and back in differently than the old ones.  In a neat touch, the pillows that go with the sofa bed are slotted into the frame itself meaning no more wrestling them in and out of a closet every day.

*Granny*:  Copy/paste away. . .I haven't copyrighted anything yet.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Monday everyone, Hope all you folks have a great week!!!!


----------



## eliza61

scottmel said:


> Ah! thanks that must be it there. It was the mismatched looking bedding that threw me I believe. I am letting my DD and her friend pick our DVC stay prior to YC check in and both girls did not go for my WLV idea. they are great influenced by photos apparently! LOL. I thank you for the explanation and the time. That helps.



Welcome Scottmel,

WL is one of the few disney resorts I think that evokes a "love it" or "hate it" type of reaction.  Poly maybe another.

I have a girlfriend who will give every other resort a try but not WL.  lots of folks here have personal photos that may help but the problem is photos don't really do it justice, so if they aren't feeling the rustic theme it probably won't get better in real life.

WL themeing is strong.  It's "in your face" from the moment you walk it.  I found it awe- inspiring but I do know folks who didn't like it from the get go.


----------



## virge

Hi! I'm crossing my fingers and squirreling away money for a possible 2014 trip (11/29-12/5). Someone suggested I look at renting points & since I would LOVE to stay at WL or AKL I'm trying to do some research to see if we could swing renting at VWL or AKL.  This thread looks like a great place to help me learn about VWL and I have a lot of reading to do 

From what I can tell budget-wise, my family would do best with a Studio. I have 2 boys who would be 8 at the time of travel.  I can't find what size the sofa bed is, can someone tell me if it's a full or a queen?

Thanks!


----------



## rusafee1183

SAT887 said:


> Sleepy- such beautiful pictures! I love wedding pictures - there always seems to be the overwhelming glow of joy  Luv's gown looks fabulous too - a gorgeous bride!!



I second this Sleepy. The pictures were gorgeous, and you can definitely feel the love.  Congratulations again! 



wildernessDad said:


> In very sad news, I found out a few days ago that my best friend has passed away.  I've known him since Jr. High.  I feel like a part of me is gone too.  I'm going to be speaking at his memorial on July 27.  He went with us one time to WDW and stayed with us at VWL.  He loved it and I'm glad that I invited him to come.  He had fallen on hard times and had been suffering from depression for some time.  I will miss him dearly.



So sorry for your loss WildernessDad. I am sending prayers your way during this tough time. 




bagsmom said:


> WildernessDad -- I am so sorry.  I understand what you are going through.  My best friend's husband called me last night -- she is not expected to continue more than a couple of weeks.  She and I have so many memories together.  When she is gone, there will be a chunk missing from my identity.  She is only 43 and losing the fight to colon cancer.  I am really happy that you have your WDW VWL memories with your friend.  So happy that he loved it, too.  I hope you can remember those fun times with a smile in your heart.  Sending you hugs.  I know you will have some comforting, inspiring things to share when you speak on the 27th.  Those forever friendships are precious gifts, for however long "forever" turns out to be.



Still sending prayers and well wishes your way Bagsmom. I am so sorry that you haven't received better news about your friend. I know how hard this has been on you 



jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies scottmel!!!!



Welcome Scottmel! 





scottmel said:


> Ah! thanks that must be it there. It was the mismatched looking bedding that threw me I believe. I am letting my DD and her friend pick our DVC stay prior to YC check in and both girls did not go for my WLV idea. they are great influenced by photos apparently! LOL. I thank you for the explanation and the time. That helps.



I can totally understand the lack of appeal from looking at the pictures of the Lodge. On our last trip this past January, we were trying to decide where to stay for one night before transferring over to AKV for the remainder of our trip. We knew that we would be going to MK on that first night, so chose VWL purely for the location and for the boat to MK. The pictures of the rooms left a lot to be desired - but we figured 'meh. it's only a night' 

We had visited the WL before for a reservation at AP years ago and remembered the lobby and grounds to be really nice - but, for some reason there was something so much more amazing about actually staying there.   When we walked in, it was the most amazing place we had ever seen. 

We arrived at dusk, and walked past the beach where they were roasting smores and crickets were singing. There was a cool breeze in the air, and it felt like you were MILES away from anything but in reality you were right near more than you could ever imagine. The "lack luster and boring" appearance of the rooms became charming and welcoming. It felt like home. 

We IMMEDIATELY came home and started the search to add points on at VWL and are super excited to say that we are closing in just a few weeks.


----------



## sleepydog25

virge said:


> Hi! I'm crossing my fingers and squirreling away money for a possible 2014 trip (11/29-12/5). Someone suggested I look at renting points & since I would LOVE to stay at WL or AKL I'm trying to do some research to see if we could swing renting at VWL or AKL. This thread looks like a great place to help me learn about VWL and I have a lot of reading to do
> 
> From what I can tell budget-wise, my family would do best with a Studio. I have 2 boys who would be 8 at the time of travel. I can't find what size the sofa bed is, can someone tell me if it's a full or a queen?
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome, fellow Virginian Virge!  You will find plenty of good info on this thread, and the friendliest folks on the DIS.    Certainly, renting a studio vice a 1BR would be cheaper, but you might be able to find a rental deal that would ease the pain of moving up to a 1BR.  The advantage to a 1BR is that you would have a full kitchen which could potentially save you money (eat-in breakfasts, e.g.), and you would also have a washer/dryer unit in the room which might come in handy if you plan to stay more than 3-4 days.  The sofa bed we had two weeks ago in our 1BR was a queen, and I'm thinking they use the same size couch in the studios.  Overall, VWL offers plenty for family stays:  s'mores on the beach, movie nights on the beach, nature trail, bike rentals, hidden Mickey hunts, and the list goes on.  AKV is a wonderful resort (and a 1BR there offers two bathrooms!) but is more remote than VWL which offers overall great bus service as well as a direct boat to MK and CR.  Have fun looking around, and if you have any more questions, I'm sure you'll find plenty of help here.  Again, welcome!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> I'm so happy for your granddaughter's pending change of household!  She is such a sweet little girl.



My granddaughter is not changing household.  She still lives with my daughter who lives with us.  The FOB visits, but he and my daughter are not getting together.


----------



## twokats

virge said:


> Hi! I'm crossing my fingers and squirreling away money for a possible 2014 trip (11/29-12/5). Someone suggested I look at renting points & since I would LOVE to stay at WL or AKL I'm trying to do some research to see if we could swing renting at VWL or AKL.  This thread looks like a great place to help me learn about VWL and I have a lot of reading to do
> 
> From what I can tell budget-wise, my family would do best with a Studio. I have 2 boys who would be 8 at the time of travel.  I can't find what size the sofa bed is, can someone tell me if it's a full or a queen?
> 
> Thanks!





sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome, fellow Virginian Virge!  You will find plenty of good info on this thread, and the friendliest folks on the DIS.    Certainly, renting a studio vice a 1BR would be cheaper, but you might be able to find a rental deal that would ease the pain of moving up to a 1BR.  The advantage to a 1BR is that you would have a full kitchen which could potentially save you money (eat-in breakfasts, e.g.), and you would also have a washer/dryer unit in the room which might come in handy if you plan to stay more than 3-4 days.  The sofa bed we had two weeks ago in our 1BR was a queen, and I'm thinking they use the same size couch in the studios.  Overall, VWL offers plenty for family stays:  s'mores on the beach, movie nights on the beach, nature trail, bike rentals, hidden Mickey hunts, and the list goes on.  AKV is a wonderful resort (and a 1BR there offers two bathrooms!) but is more remote than VWL which offers overall great bus service as well as a direct boat to MK and CR.  Have fun looking around, and if you have any more questions, I'm sure you'll find plenty of help here.  Again, welcome!



In the studio the sofa is called a double-size sofa.  It is not a bad size, but whenever we stay in a studio, usually only 1 person is on the sofa.

Another reason I like a 1 bdrm is that the main bed is a king, versus a queen in the studio.  In the December trips that my DD and I take, we usually get a studio, but the time we took my DS with us we treated ourselves to a 1 bdrm so that we would have more room for all of us and also because they don't like to share a bed and if I have to share, I want a king bed!!!


----------



## virge

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome, fellow Virginian Virge!  You will find plenty of good info on this thread, and the friendliest folks on the DIS.    Certainly, renting a studio vice a 1BR would be cheaper, but you might be able to find a rental deal that would ease the pain of moving up to a 1BR.  The advantage to a 1BR is that you would have a full kitchen which could potentially save you money (eat-in breakfasts, e.g.), and you would also have a washer/dryer unit in the room which might come in handy if you plan to stay more than 3-4 days.  The sofa bed we had two weeks ago in our 1BR was a queen, and I'm thinking they use the same size couch in the studios.  Overall, VWL offers plenty for family stays:  s'mores on the beach, movie nights on the beach, nature trail, bike rentals, hidden Mickey hunts, and the list goes on.  AKV is a wonderful resort (and a 1BR there offers two bathrooms!) but is more remote than VWL which offers overall great bus service as well as a direct boat to MK and CR.  Have fun looking around, and if you have any more questions, I'm sure you'll find plenty of help here.  Again, welcome!



The problem with Disney is that everything looks wonderful and I can't decide!  I love the theming of VWL & would be thrilled to be there with the Christmas decorations but I also think one of my sons would really enjoy staying at AKV (the other doesn't really have a preference).

Our only other family trip we stayed in the AoA suites and we really enjoyed the space so I'm sure we'd enjoy the space of a 1 BR but I don't think our budget can handle it.  My thinking was that a studio at VWL or AKV would give us the "living space" we enjoyed at AoA even if we won't have the same sleeping space or bathroom space.

Thanks for the warm welcome.  This seems like a really friendly bunch and I'm enjoying learning more about WL!


----------



## virge

twokats said:


> In the studio the sofa is called a double-size sofa.  It is not a bad size, but whenever we stay in a studio, usually only 1 person is on the sofa.
> 
> Another reason I like a 1 bdrm is that the main bed is a king, versus a queen in the studio.  In the December trips that my DD and I take, we usually get a studio, but the time we took my DS with us we treated ourselves to a 1 bdrm so that we would have more room for all of us and also because they don't like to share a bed and if I have to share, I want a king bed!!!



Thanks for the information, even if it isn't what I hoped to hear   I was really hoping the pull out in the studio was larger.  While my boys are the size they should be able to share comfortably (they'll be 8 when we travel), one is a very restless sleeper and doesn't share a bed well.  My husband declared no full size beds (which is why we aren't looking at Value Resorts) but maybe he'd reconsider so we can gain the living space & get to stay in such a great resort.


----------



## sleepydog25

virge said:


> Thanks for the information, even if it isn't what I hoped to hear  I was really hoping the pull out in the studio was larger. While my boys are the size they should be able to share comfortably (they'll be 8 when we travel), one is a very restless sleeper and doesn't share a bed well. My husband declared no full size beds (which is why we aren't looking at Value Resorts) but maybe he'd reconsider so we can gain the living space & get to stay in such a great resort.


That is too bad about the sofa in the studio, but I failed to recognize the dates you would be traveling, and absolutely no resort trumps WL for Christmas decorations.  They are perfect for the theming the Lodge imbues.  Further, you can easily walk over to FW and check out the decorations the RVers and campers put out--they are quite special, too.  Still, you must make sure the family comfort comes first and that is understandable.  Best of luck making the decision.


----------



## bagsmom

virge said:


> Thanks for the information, even if it isn't what I hoped to hear   I was really hoping the pull out in the studio was larger.  While my boys are the size they should be able to share comfortably (they'll be 8 when we travel), one is a very restless sleeper and doesn't share a bed well.  My husband declared no full size beds (which is why we aren't looking at Value Resorts) but maybe he'd reconsider so we can gain the living space & get to stay in such a great resort.



Hey Virge!  We went to Disney and stayed at a studio in VWL in June.  My two boys don't like to share a bed either.  One is 10 and the other is 13.

We just brought a twin sized air mattress and an electric pump.  It worked fine for us.  We just put the air mattress up against the wall during the day -- and folded up the sofa bed.  The boys were planning to take turns with the air mattress and sofa bed, but my 13 year old really liked sleeping on the air bed.

Just an idea for you.


----------



## virge

bagsmom said:


> Hey Virge!  We went to Disney and stayed at a studio in VWL in June.  My two boys don't like to share a bed either.  One is 10 and the other is 13.
> 
> We just brought a twin sized air mattress and an electric pump.  It worked fine for us.  We just put the air mattress up against the wall during the day -- and folded up the sofa bed.  The boys were planning to take turns with the air mattress and sofa bed, but my 13 year old really liked sleeping on the air bed.
> 
> Just an idea for you.



That's a great idea that I hadn't thought about! 

I really appreciate all these friendly & helpful suggestions.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> My granddaughter is not changing household.  She still lives with my daughter who lives with us.  The FOB visits, but he and my daughter are not getting together.



Oops, sorry, I misunderstood.  But your granddaughter is still as cute as a button!



virge said:


> That's a great idea that I hadn't thought about!
> 
> I really appreciate all these friendly & helpful suggestions.



After all, this is THE friendliest thread on the DIS!

I don't know how tall your kiddos are, 
but I have used the cushions from the sofa for my shorter guests and they said it worked out great.

Grab a rocking chair and sit a spell with us.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies virge!!!!


----------



## twokats

virge said:


> Thanks for the information, even if it isn't what I hoped to hear   I was really hoping the pull out in the studio was larger.  While my boys are the size they should be able to share comfortably (they'll be 8 when we travel), one is a very restless sleeper and doesn't share a bed well.  My husband declared no full size beds (which is why we aren't looking at Value Resorts) but maybe he'd reconsider so we can gain the living space & get to stay in such a great resort.



There was one year when we went as a family and again DD did not want to share the bed with DS, so we took an air mattress and portable pump and she used that and was on cloud 9.  It is a great option and I have heard a lot of people do it.  It worked for us.


----------



## Corinne

*wildernessdad*my heartfelt sympathies to you at the passing of your dear friend.  Wishing you strength and praying for you.  

*bagsmom*i am also sorry to hear about your friends condition worsening, please know, you are in my prayers.


*Sly*thank you so much for sharing your photos! You look dapper in your white suit, and *luv* was a gorgeous bride! Her gown was beautiful!

*JT*congrats on getting your BLT room! Like you, I am not sure about staying there but I definitely want to try it one day!

*New Groupies* WELCOME!!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

virge
A studio would be fine for you.  We did this all the time til the kids hit teen yrs., and needed more space.  We just brought a twin size mattress with elec pump(be sure to get one with a velour or something clothy top, otherwise it makes a crunchy sound everytime the sleeper turns)and placed it between the TV and sofa bed.  Worked great and we would place against wall during day.  Studios afford a bit more room than values and feels more homey to me.

We have never stayed at AKV and want to some time, but here are 2 downsides I have heard...its far from everyhting other than AK and the halls are looooongggggg.  VWL is smallest on property among DVC resorts, but tstill with ample amenities.  Also, the western theming is cool for boys IMO.  Just saying


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks to all of you for the wonderful compliments regarding our ceremony and the pictures. Chris was absolutely a stunning bride, and I am one lucky man to have found her. One funny aside from the ceremony. . .our officiant was supposed to allow us time to say our own vows, and each of us had spent some time writing them. I alone had done serious rewrites three times, and I'm sure Chris had done so as well. But, about five minutes into the ceremony, we both realized that he was going ahead with his own vows for us, and we mouthed such to each other as he talked. However, we both decided later neither of us would have been to get through our vows without getting teary-eyed. So, we wound up saying them to each other in a quiet moment that night. 

*The day after. . .*




*The view from our CL suite (Courvosier cognac at sunset)*


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Oops, sorry, I misunderstood.  But your granddaughter is still as cute as a button!



No biggie, and she is.  And she's visiting relatives on the FOB's side in Texas for 2 weeks.  We're all missing her at home.

Can't wait for vacation in November.  Let's see, my DVC Planner app tells me that I only have... yikes!  127 days to go!  I need a Disney fix now!  (Sounding like Veruca Salt).


----------



## twinklebug

On a flight in 3 hrs to you-know-where   

Taking pic requests - anything from PVD to MCO to ME, Kidani or our favorite lodge. (Don't have anything more than a Lumix Point-n-Shoot, but I like to play with what I am allowed to set.)


----------



## wildernessDad

twinklebug said:


> On a flight in 3 hrs to you-know-where
> 
> Taking pic requests - anything from PVD to MCO to ME, Kidani or our favorite lodge. (Don't have anything more than a Lumix Point-n-Shoot, but I like to play with what I am allowed to set.)



Need help with your bags?


----------



## tea pot

wildernessDad said:


> In very sad news, I found out a few days ago that my best friend has passed away.  I've known him since Jr. High.  I feel like a part of me is gone too.  I'm going to be speaking at his memorial on July 27.  He went with us one time to WDW and stayed with us at VWL.  He loved it and I'm glad that I invited him to come.  He had fallen on hard times and had been suffering from depression for some time.  I will miss him dearly.



WD so sorry to hear about your loss,
Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers



SAT887 said:


> About 20-30 mins from my house!! We love Franconia



Oh Wow what a beautiful blessing it must be to live there
but did I read that you may be moving ??? 



Muushka said:


> I'm going up for a post wedding celebration for my niece in mid august.   I'll land in Boston,  stay in Nantasket, MA with my school chums and then to sister in RI, party in CT and fly out of PVD, RI.  Another tri stste visit.
> PS. Teapot,  if you read this,  up for a beach day?  8/14 to 8/16



*Nantasket??? *I haven't been there since I was a Kid 
Can I interest you in a short trip north to
 York Beach Maine only about an hour from Boston ?
I'm sure we can work something out 
Would love to see you PM or e-mail me




jimmytammy said:


> virge
> A studio would be fine for you.  We did this all the time til the kids hit teen yrs., and needed more space.  We just brought a twin size mattress with elec pump(be sure to get one with a velour or something clothy top, otherwise it makes a crunchy sound everytime the sleeper turns)and placed it between the TV and sofa bed.  Worked great and we would place against wall during day.  Studios afford a bit more room than values and feels more homey to me.
> We have never stayed at AKV and want to some time, but here are 2 downsides I have heard...its far from everyhting other than AK and the halls are looooongggggg.  VWL is smallest on property among DVC resorts, but tstill with ample amenities.  Also, the western theming is cool for boys IMO.  Just saying



Hey Virge    *Welcome* 

I agree with Jimmy and the others
You'll enjoy the studio with  2 small boys
don't forget you will have the kitchenette 

*AKL is a great place for the kids *an adults too
even my gang who are now adults still love to
sit on the deck and watch the animals, and the main pool 
is wonderful they also have the night activities, camp fire etc.
*Big Tip* We like Jambo House the main building
 We will usually just stay there a couple on nights and just
*"Do the Resort"* It can be a great way to have a low key 
mini vacation after the crazy pace of the parks.
*Yes *It may mean moving to another resort but
 you're already in Disney
We usually pack a separate bag for the day then
Check in early, leave all the luggage with Bell services
 and head down to the pool  

We often do split stays...
Magic Kingdom side, Epcot side of the "World" 
We always look at it as a *"twofer"*




sleepydog25 said:


> *The day after. . .*



*Congrats to the Happy Couple 
Many Blessings!!!! *


----------



## MMrules

My home resort is AKV, but I love, love, love WL too . I have only stayed in the lodge for 2 short trips but fell instantly in love!

Finally was able to book my first VWL for February 2014.  As much as I hate winter, it won't be fast enough to get here!!! Hoping to get some good info on the resort that I don't already know for this trip!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

MMrules said:


> My home resort is AKV, but I love, love, love WL too . I have only stayed in the lodge for 2 short trips but fell instantly in love!
> 
> Finally was able to book my first VWL for February 2014. As much as I hate winter, it won't be fast enough to get here!!! Hoping to get some good info on the resort that I don't already know for this trip!!!


Welcome, MM!!  You've stumbled upon the friendliest group on the DIS (self-proclaimed but true, nonetheless), and we all have a love of VWL in common, though quite a few own and/or stay elsewhere.  Glad to hear you snagged a reservation at our home away from home, and I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Oooh Kat.  you have a little daredevil in you too!  We were at Charlotte motorspeedway once and there was a wreck litterally right underneath where I was standing.  It was like "Oh my.  I am either risking my life or staying to experience it".  Guess which I chose .  It has been several years since we went to one, I keep asking to go to one, but so far, no race.



Wow Muushka!!!  How scary/exciting!!  That had to be an adrenaline rush.  I'm not certain where I'd want to sit for the race.  Ok - I'd want to be right at the front but whew!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies MMrules!!!!
Sorry about all the colors, but with a tag name like this, we had to celebrate


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb
When we used to go to the races at Charlotte, we would sit on the backstretch where they were turing about 190mph coming by, and we were 6 rows up
Looking back, I shouldnt have been so cheap and moved up some rows.
I told T, if I go to Daytona I was determined to sit high up as possible, so we bought tickets 2 rows from the top on the front stretch, just as the cars are coming out of pit row.
Seen too many cars in the fences at these big tracks on tv to brave the bottom rows.
In other words, you are brave, Im chicken(and proud of it)


----------



## SAT887

twinklebug said:


> On a flight in 3 hrs to you-know-where
> 
> Taking pic requests - anything from PVD to MCO to ME, Kidani or our favorite lodge. (Don't have anything more than a Lumix Point-n-Shoot, but I like to play with what I am allowed to set.)



(Sigh) Have fun!! I love seeing any and all pics of WDW!! We will be staying in Kidani in September for the first time!




sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome, MM!!  You've stumbled upon the friendliest group on the DIS (self-proclaimed but true, nonetheless), and we all have a love of VWL in common, though quite a few own and/or stay elsewhere.  Glad to hear you snagged a reservation at our home away from home, and I'm sure you will love it.



I do agree with this- as a newcomer you guys are more than welcoming!!

Teapot - yes, we want to move south, for two major reasons, family and the winter... The winters tend to be long and hard, and being so far away from things is difficult now too.... We want to spend more time doing things, but seem to spend so much time traveling to get our basics done....  If we move to NC we will be close to family, have more job growth for DH (currently there isn't many locations for him up here) and have a mild winter. We are originally from NJ, and kinda miss the springs we used to have  

Also, why did you prefer Jambo over Kidani? Just curious because we will be staying there in 6 weeks...


----------



## virge

I just want to say thank you to everyone for the air mattress suggestion. I appreciate being able to ask for advice and getting so many kind and helpful responses!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wow Muushka!!!  How scary/exciting!!  That had to be an adrenaline rush.  I'm not certain where I'd want to sit for the race.  Ok - I'd want to be right at the front but whew!





jimmytammy said:


> Barb
> When we used to go to the races at Charlotte, we would sit on the backstretch where they were turing about 190mph coming by, and we were 6 rows up
> Looking back, I shouldnt have been so cheap and moved up some rows.
> I told T, if I go to Daytona I was determined to sit high up as possible, so we bought tickets 2 rows from the top on the front stretch, just as the cars are coming out of pit row.
> Seen too many cars in the fences at these big tracks on tv to brave the bottom rows.
> In other words, you are brave, Im chicken(and proud of it)



At that race where I took my life in my hands, it wasn't at my seat, I was seeking shade and stopped at an overhang right over the track. 

Kathy,  JT has the right idea, high up is the best place,  start/finish line


----------



## Nicoal13

Just a quick stop in. Busy summer here. My son is 7 and we're trying to a pack in a lot of fun on my days off of work. DH is busy around the house with our remodeling as usual.

Prayers to those groupies who need them for the friends they have lost. 

Just booked an unexpected trip to Boston for a long weekend in the middle of Aug. I've never been. She is from Boston, but lives in Charlotte. I've visited her in Charlotte and her beach home on Fripp Island in SC, but this time we're meeting in Boston. Planning on spending a day or so in Glouscester on the beach, do a whale watching trip and then heading to Fenway for a Red Sox game, site seeing around Boston as well. Can't wait!!

Then another 3 months and it will be time for DS and I to head to WDW by ourselves. Staying at OKW. We really enjoyed our stay there last time. I don't love it as much as the Lodge, but still nice and peaceful.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> At that race where I took my life in my hands, it wasn't at my seat, I was seeking shade and stopped at an overhang right over the track.
> 
> Kathy,  JT has the right idea, high up is the best place,  start/finish line



I shall remember this advice if I ever make it to a race.  It sounds somewhat like going to a rodeo.  There have been a couple of times we've been in box seats right down front.  And I know full well that a bull can jump that high and have seen it happen.  Watching from higher up gives the whole perspective compared to a close up of the shiny eyes looking for who they're going to take on next!


----------



## sleepydog25

It's been slow around here the past few days.  One reason for me is that my computer died.  Wouldn't boot up, wouldn't shut down.  Cycled power on and off a few times, and finally it maniacally began laughing at me, taunting me with "Nah, nah, na-nah, nah," and seemingly became possessed.  I wanted to shoot it, but *luv* wouldn't let me.  Finally, it began to _*re*_-initialize. . .told me "Hey, we're gonna reset your computer to its factory presets," which is geek-speak for "_you just lost all your data."_

_ _

On the brighter side, I had a dining review of Artist Point published online.  I believe rules forbid me from mentioning the actual website since I don't believe it's a sponsor of this *Disney *based discussion forum, not even on the *Dining* threads I believe.  Must be a lack of *.com*munication on their parts.  Apparently, it will hit a major social networking site in the morning, too.  Anyway, the review encompasses my take on AP for our wedding dinner if you're interested.


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone

Quick question if I may?

One of my work colleagues is heading to the lodge in a week's time for a family vacation 

They have a 7:30am ADR at Chef Mickey's - will the boats be running to the Contemporary that early in the day?

I'm guessing he would have to be getting on a boat at 7:00am

Thanks all!

Lx


----------



## sleepydog25

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Quick question if I may?
> 
> One of my work colleagues is heading to the lodge in a week's time for a family vacation
> 
> They have a 7:30am ADR at Chef Mickey's - will the boats be running to the Contemporary that early in the day?
> 
> I'm guessing he would have to be getting on a boat at 7:00am
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Lx


Boats begin running at 7 a.m., so as long as they make that boat, no problem.  If they're worried about making the boat, your colleague's family could easily grab a taxi (the valet at the main entrance can signal one for you as the taxis have 3-4 spots in the far left parking lot), and the cost wouldn't be too extravagant given that the Contemporary is very close by--about $10 including tip, I'd guess.  Tell them not to forget their cameras!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Boats begin running at 7 a.m., so as long as they make that boat, no problem.  If they're worried about making the boat, your colleague's family could easily grab a taxi (the valet at the main entrance can signal one for you as the taxis have 3-4 spots in the far left parking lot), and the cost wouldn't be too extravagant given that the Contemporary is very close by--about $10 including tip, I'd guess.  Tell them not to forget their cameras!



 

The boats should be running but there can be delays that happen too so the taxi is a good back up.  We had to do that on our last stay at VWL when we were going to the Cali Grill for dinner.  For whatever reason both boats were going the same direction and heading to the campground so after 40 minutes of waiting for a boat, learning it was going to FW so waiting for the next, and then being told they were also going to FW we ran for a taxi and were at the CR in 5 minutes or less.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy(or I should def. call you Sly slipping in that site)
Read your article, well done!
Inspires me, I have wanted to write an article and maybe submit to Celebrations mag about Ranger Stan.  Not for profit, just to share with those who werent fortunate to meet him, and to reminisce with those who did.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DaveH!!!!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy(or I should def. call you Sly slipping in that site)
> Read your article, well done!
> Inspires me, I have wanted to write an article and maybe submit to Celebrations mag about Ranger Stan.  Not for profit, just to share with those who werent fortunate to meet him, and to reminisce with those who did.



What a wonderful idea Jimmy!  But I do not know Celebrations magazine?


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy(or I should def. call you Sly slipping in that site)
> Read your article, well done!
> Inspires me, I have wanted to write an article and maybe submit to Celebrations mag about Ranger Stan. Not for profit, just to share with those who werent fortunate to meet him, and to reminisce with those who did.


I know not of what thou speakest.    I'd love to read about Ranger Stan as I never met him.  Though I stayed at VWL a few times before purchasing there, either he was not there when I was or I simply didn't notice him (which seems unlikely).  You definitely should do an article about him.


----------



## lodge

sleepydog25 said:


> That is too bad about the sofa in the studio, but I failed to recognize the dates you would be traveling, and absolutely no resort trumps WL for Christmas decorations.  They are perfect for the theming the Lodge imbues.  Further, you can easily walk over to FW and check out the decorations the RVers and campers put out--they are quite special, too.2



You're not kidding! THAT is the Christmas feel!


----------



## rusafee1183

Hey everyone  

Bob made a few decisions about school....  He signed up for a few classes at our community college and will be studying Radiology. He already works for UPMC, and they will be paying up to $3,500 a semester for his tuition AND are willing to be very flexible with his scheduling at work. It just makes more sense for him to go that route, than the aviation route. The more he thought about it, he decided that he was at an age already that once he was out of school and in the field, it would be a lot of hard heavy lifting and he wanted to go a "cushier" route  

We'll see. Like I said before, he is a versatile person and I actually support this decision even more than the other route. He is a really over the top, chatty guy. He gets along with everyone he meets and I think that being in a profession that he can talk to people, and help calm them down and take their mind off of things will suit him.  

Thanks for all your encouragements and well wishes along the way. 

Looks like we won't be neighbors after all *JT*  

*Is anyone still interested in coming to Pittsburgh on August 10th?* It's been a while since we talked about it, and I aplogize that I dropped the ball on planning.  But, I can make some reservations for somewhere if you guys are still interested! 




sleepydog25 said:


> I know not of what thou speakest.    I'd love to read about Ranger Stan as I never met him.  Though I stayed at VWL a few times before purchasing there, either he was not there when I was or I simply didn't notice him (which seems unlikely).  You definitely should do an article about him.



*Smooth moves Sly *

And very well written, and I love the tips you gave at the end.


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Bob made a few decisions about school....  He signed up for a few classes at our community college and will be studying Radiology. He already works for UPMC, and they will be paying up to $3,500 a semester for his tuition AND are willing to be very flexible with his scheduling at work. It just makes more sense for him to go that route, than the aviation route. The more he thought about it, he decided that he was at an age already that once he was out of school and in the field, it would be a lot of hard heavy lifting and he wanted to go a "cushier" route
> 
> We'll see. Like I said before, he is a versatile person and I actually support this decision even more than the other route. He is a really over the top, chatty guy. He gets along with everyone he meets and I think that being in a profession that he can talk to people, and help calm them down and take their mind off of things will suit him.
> 
> Thanks for all your encouragements and well wishes along the way.
> 
> Looks like we won't be neighbors after all *JT*
> 
> *Is anyone still interested in coming to Pittsburgh on August 10th?* It's been a while since we talked about it, and I aplogize that I dropped the ball on planning.  But, I can make some reservations for somewhere if you guys are still interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Smooth moves Sly *
> 
> And very well written, and I love the tips you gave at the end.


FWIW, I think the radiology route seems perfect for him.  And that field, along with most things medical, will only continue to expand.  Best of luck to him and you in the coming months and years.  

Sometimes I think that *SLY/Slydog* _is _the monniker that best suits me.    And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## jimmytammy

Corrinne and Sleepy
Celebrations Magazine is a WDW dedicated quarterly that is a great read.  Has some in depth stuff as well as stuff you may already know about.  Lou Mongello I know is deeply involved with it, maybe one of the owners.  Its good for(just like the DIS)those in between trip fixes.  You should check it out.  I have subscribed since day one.

rusafee
Congrats to you folks on the decision.  Sounds smart to me, and allow the company to help with tab.  Believe me, companies see value in employees when they are willing to invest into them.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Corrinne and Sleepy
> Celebrations Magazine is a WDW dedicated quarterly that is a great read. Has some in depth stuff as well as stuff you may already know about. Lou Mongello I know is deeply involved with it, maybe one of the owners. Its good for(just like the DIS)those in between trip fixes. You should check it out. I have subscribed since day one.
> 
> rusafee
> Congrats to you folks on the decision. Sounds smart to me, and allow the company to help with tab. Believe me, companies see value in employees when they are willing to invest into them.


I will!  Update:  I just subscribed.  Dang, I'm an easy mark. . .


----------



## rusafee1183

jimmytammy said:


> Corrinne and Sleepy
> Celebrations Magazine is a WDW dedicated quarterly that is a great read.  Has some in depth stuff as well as stuff you may already know about.  Lou Mongello I know is deeply involved with it, maybe one of the owners.  Its good for(just like the DIS)those in between trip fixes.  You should check it out.  I have subscribed since day one.
> 
> rusafee
> Congrats to you folks on the decision.  Sounds smart to me, and allow the company to help with tab.  Believe me, companies see value in employees when they are willing to invest into them.



We love Celebrations! We like to give a subscription as a Christmas gift to our family members that are as WDW obsessed as we are.  I didn't renew last year, but I think I may just have to go do it again. 

And thanks for all of the info along the way as well, as far as school went. 

_ETA: Dang it JT! You had to mention Celebrations. I renewed too..... _


----------



## horselover

Hi groupie friends!            Hope everyone is doing well.

Heather - congrats to Bob on his decision.  Sounds like he made the one that is best for him & your family.  Wishing you both the best.  

Sly - loved the wedding pics & welcome back!  I know you've been back a bit  but I haven't been on the thread much.  I saw the link this morning on JT's FB page re: your wedding dinner article but haven't had a chance to read it yet.  It's on the list!

JT - thanks for the tip on Celebrations Magazine.  I'll have to check it out.

I'm a bad & disloyal groupie.            Remember my pre-cruise stay I mentioned & how happy I was my studio wait list came through at VWL?  Remember how I also said I usually like to be at an Epcot resort when I solo?  I decided spur of the moment to throw up another wait list for BCV thinking I had no chance of it coming through & what difference did it make anyway because I'd be happy at VWL.  Yeah it came though.             I'm a bad, bad groupie.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Hi groupie friends!  Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Heather - congrats to Bob on his decision. Sounds like he made the one that is best for him & your family. Wishing you both the best.
> 
> Sly - loved the wedding pics & welcome back! I know you've been back a bit but I haven't been on the thread much. I saw the link this morning on JT's FB page re: your wedding dinner article but haven't had a chance to read it yet. It's on the list!
> 
> JT - thanks for the tip on Celebrations Magazine. I'll have to check it out.
> 
> I'm a bad & disloyal groupie.  Remember my pre-cruise stay I mentioned & how happy I was my studio wait list came through at VWL? Remember how I also said I usually like to be at an Epcot resort when I solo? I decided spur of the moment to throw up another wait list for BCV thinking I had no chance of it coming through & what difference did it make anyway because I'd be happy at VWL. Yeah it came though.  I'm a bad, bad groupie.


That's it, Julie/Jules.  Turn in your top secret Wilderness Lodge decoder ring on your way out of the lobby.


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> That's it, Julie/Jules.  Turn in your top secret Wilderness Lodge decoder ring on your way out of the lobby.





And don't even THINK about watching the geyser one more time.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> That's it, Julie/Jules.  Turn in your top secret Wilderness Lodge decoder ring on your way out of the lobby.


----------



## Linda67

sleepydog25 said:


> Boats begin running at 7 a.m., so as long as they make that boat, no problem.  If they're worried about making the boat, your colleague's family could easily grab a taxi (the valet at the main entrance can signal one for you as the taxis have 3-4 spots in the far left parking lot), and the cost wouldn't be too extravagant given that the Contemporary is very close by--about $10 including tip, I'd guess.  Tell them not to forget their cameras!



Thanks so much for the info. If it was me I would probably hop in a cab to to sure


----------



## Linda67

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The boats should be running but there can be delays that happen too so the taxi is a good back up.  We had to do that on our last stay at VWL when we were going to the Cali Grill for dinner.  For whatever reason both boats were going the same direction and heading to the campground so after 40 minutes of waiting for a boat, learning it was going to FW so waiting for the next, and then being told they were also going to FW we ran for a taxi and were at the CR in 5 minutes or less.



Yep, I am going to suggest to him that they get a cab. It's going to be their first ever day in WDW, and their first ever character meal so I would hate them to miss this ressie as it's going to be such a cool way to kick off their trip.


----------



## rfassett

Boy, I didn't realize that there was such a severe penalty for admitting to being a bad groupie. 

Heather, as much as we would like to come to Pittsburgh on the 10th, we just have too, too many irons in the fire right now.  We are monitoring Homer very closely and we believe he will be having surgery imminently. This weekend is Rebecca's and my 40th. The 10th is her birthday. We are planning our trip at end of August. Rebecca is starting the planning stage for the annual used book sale that she is chairwoman of which takes place at the end of September which we will have done for the last 14 years to support the local library.  I am scheduled for a heart ablation in October which has a high probability of coming home a couple days later with a pacemaker. And I have a lot of work to do in between all of this.  So we will have to pass this time.

Wilderness Dad - so, so sorry to hear about your friend. You are in my prayers.

Bagsmom - you and your friend continue in my prayers.


----------



## MMrules

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome, MM!!  You've stumbled upon the friendliest group on the DIS (self-proclaimed but true, nonetheless), and we all have a love of VWL in common, though quite a few own and/or stay elsewhere.  Glad to hear you snagged a reservation at our home away from home, and I'm sure you will love it.



Thank you for the warm welcome!!!! I own at Animal Kingdom Villas which I also love.  I am praying that I will be able to talk my husband into adding on some VWL points ...took 13 years to get him to agree to DVC so it may take a while!


----------



## MMrules

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies MMrules!!!!
> Sorry about all the colors, but with a tag name like this, we had to celebrate



Thank you for the colorful welcome!!! It was hard coming up with a tag name, but as it says Mickey Mouse does rule.  I can honestly say I was one of those kiddos watching the "Wonderful World of Disney" every Sunday night praying they would show WDW and saying "I want to go there" as I could barely talk! That mouse tends to run my life


----------



## bagsmom

Thanks, everyone, for your kindness and prayers for my friend.  I'm still sort of just lurking around on here.  My friend's husband has told me they are now at the stage of waiting for God to come and get her.  I talked to her on the phone and she could only whisper, with great effort.

It's a very strange and sad time right now.  It is hard to take any joy in anything, knowing what is happening at her house, to her children, husband, and parents....

Please continue your prayers, and know that I appreciate them, so much.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hi everyone!  Can't believe it's been over 2 months since I've been on here.  Things have been crazy.  My FIL passed away a couple of weeks ago after having been sick for awhile and we moved in with MIL to help her out.  Hope everyone has been doing well.  The good news is that DH has surprised me with a trip in December!!!!  Woo Hoo!  We will be staying at Boardwalk the 14th through the 21st.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy(or I should def. call you Sly slipping in that site)
> Read your article, well done!
> Inspires me, I have wanted to write an article and maybe submit to Celebrations mag about Ranger Stan.  Not for profit, just to share with those who werent fortunate to meet him, and to reminisce with those who did.



I love my Celebrations mag.  I have been subbing to it for quite a few years.


----------



## twokats

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi everyone!  Can't believe it's been over 2 months since I've been on here.  Things have been crazy.  My FIL passed away a couple of weeks ago after having been sick for awhile and we moved in with MIL to help her out.  Hope everyone has been doing well.  The good news is that DH has surprised me with a trip in December!!!!  Woo Hoo!  We will be staying at Boardwalk the 14th through the 21st.



So sorry about you FIL, I am sure your MIL is glad of your support.

We will just miss you on your December trip.  Kati and I leave the afternoon of the 14th!!  But have a great time anyway!  I know you will.


----------



## jorel

Best resort for christmas


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi everyone!  Can't believe it's been over 2 months since I've been on here.  Things have been crazy.  My FIL passed away a couple of weeks ago after having been sick for awhile and we moved in with MIL to help her out.  Hope everyone has been doing well.  The good news is that DH has surprised me with a trip in December!!!!  Woo Hoo!  We will be staying at Boardwalk the 14th through the 21st.



  Hi DLI!

So sorry to hear about your FIL.  I'm sure your MIL is very happy to have family with her at this time.  

And what a sweet DH!!!  

Hope your corgi's are doing great!!!  Mine say hi!


----------



## SAT887

sleepydog25 said:


> It's been slow around here the past few days.  One reason for me is that my computer died.  Wouldn't boot up, wouldn't shut down.  Cycled power on and off a few times, and finally it maniacally began laughing at me, taunting me with "Nah, nah, na-nah, nah," and seemingly became possessed.  I wanted to shoot it, but luv wouldn't let me.  Finally, it began to re-initialize. . .told me "Hey, we're gonna reset your computer to its factory presets," which is geek-speak for "you just lost all your data."
> 
> 
> 
> On the brighter side, I had a dining review of Artist Point published online.  I believe rules forbid me from mentioning the actual website since I don't believe it's a sponsor of this Disney based discussion forum, not even on the Dining threads I believe.  Must be a lack of .communication on their parts.  Apparently, it will hit a major social networking site in the morning, too.  Anyway, the review encompasses my take on AP for our wedding dinner if you're interested.



I enjoyed your review  When we go in Sept for our anniversary dinner I will be sure to ask for a window seat


----------



## sleepydog25

SAT887 said:


> I enjoyed your review  When we go in Sept for our anniversary dinner I will be sure to ask for a window seat


You absolutely must.  Sometimes, they will seat you at the back windows which don't offer quite as nice of a view, but they are still very good seats.  We usually eat early (6-ish), so getting a window seat has not been a problem.  For your celebration, I would ask for a window seat off to the right which looks out over the courtyard (which you saw in the photo).  It's worth waiting an extra few minutes for.  Thanks for the compliment, and early congratulations to you both!


----------



## SAT887

sleepydog25 said:


> You absolutely must.  Sometimes, they will seat you at the back windows which don't offer quite as nice of a view, but they are still very good seats.  We usually eat early (6-ish), so getting a window seat has not been a problem.  For your celebration, I would ask for a window seat off to the right which looks out over the courtyard (which you saw in the photo).  It's worth waiting an extra few minutes for.  Thanks for the compliment, and early congratulations to you both!



We have a 5:30 ADR  We eat early especially when our 2 & 4 year old are in tow! The restaurant looks beautiful and should be  a great place to celebrate. Also, thank you  I will try and post some pictures that week to help everyone get their lodge fix!


----------



## rusafee1183

Happy Friday all! I'm supposed to go running tonight, but wore my 'going out' outfit to work today in hopes to talk some people into happy hour instead  

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!! 



rfassett said:


> Boy, I didn't realize that there was such a severe penalty for admitting to being a bad groupie.
> 
> Heather, as much as we would like to come to Pittsburgh on the 10th, we just have too, too many irons in the fire right now.  We are monitoring Homer very closely and we believe he will be having surgery imminently. This weekend is Rebecca's and my 40th. The 10th is her birthday. We are planning our trip at end of August. Rebecca is starting the planning stage for the annual used book sale that she is chairwoman of which takes place at the end of September which we will have done for the last 14 years to support the local library.  I am scheduled for a heart ablation in October which has a high probability of coming home a couple days later with a pacemaker. And I have a lot of work to do in between all of this.  So we will have to pass this time.
> 
> Wilderness Dad - so, so sorry to hear about your friend. You are in my prayers.
> 
> Bagsmom - you and your friend continue in my prayers.



I totally understand, I know that this has been a trying time for a lot of the Groupies and we can reschedule another time when things are looking up for everyone. When we can all celebrate life together! 



bagsmom said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your kindness and prayers for my friend.  I'm still sort of just lurking around on here.  My friend's husband has told me they are now at the stage of waiting for God to come and get her.  I talked to her on the phone and she could only whisper, with great effort.
> 
> It's a very strange and sad time right now.  It is hard to take any joy in anything, knowing what is happening at her house, to her children, husband, and parents....
> 
> Please continue your prayers, and know that I appreciate them, so much.



Still praying for your friend Bagsmom. I always feel like this when someone close to me is going through something awful. It makes you feel bad for being happy, or guilty when something goes your way. Plus, it makes me paranoid that when something so awful happens to good people that I will "be next" or something.  We're here for you when you want to talk 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi everyone!  Can't believe it's been over 2 months since I've been on here.  Things have been crazy.  My FIL passed away a couple of weeks ago after having been sick for awhile and we moved in with MIL to help her out.  Hope everyone has been doing well.  The good news is that DH has surprised me with a trip in December!!!!  Woo Hoo!  We will be staying at Boardwalk the 14th through the 21st.



Sorry about your FIL DLI. That's very sweet that you moved in with your MIL, and that is awesome that your DH planned a trip for you. I'm sure it's needed after the past few months!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> So sorry about you FIL, I am sure your MIL is glad of your support.
> 
> We will just miss you on your December trip.  Kati and I leave the afternoon of the 14th!!  But have a great time anyway!  I know you will.


Thanks!  Sorry we will miss you!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi DLI!
> 
> So sorry to hear about your FIL.  I'm sure your MIL is very happy to have family with her at this time.
> 
> And what a sweet DH!!!
> 
> Hope your corgi's are doing great!!!  Mine say hi!


Thanks Kathy.  Our corgis say hello too and they are doing fine.  They seem to have settled down now and are getting adjusted to their new home.



rusafee1183 said:


> Sorry about your FIL DLI. That's very sweet that you moved in with your MIL, and that is awesome that your DH planned a trip for you. I'm sure it's needed after the past few months!


Thank you!  You are right, the trip is needed!

So it hit me today that we are going.  We were in a book store and they were playing Disney music.  The song from Sleeping Beauty came on and it hit me and I almost started to cry.  So excited.  Got my dining reservations done already.  Of course Whispering Canyon is one of them!


----------



## bagsmom

Rusafee -- paranoia -- oooohhhhh yeah.  Big time.  Scared of everything.  I'm OCD anxiety woman at the best of times and I am way messed up over all this.  Scared that every bump and bruise is something bad, lurking.  And very guilty feeling at the idea of enjoying anything right now.  I think all this is a normal reaction, though.  She is now on a morphine drip, so she is free of the pain, which is good.  I know she is going somewhere wonderful.

Thanks for all the good thoughts.  I'm out here, reading about everyone's vacation plans and such.  It is a fun distraction.

Sleepy and Luv -- your wedding news and pictures are an especially lovely way for me to remember that there are many moments of happiness out there!

Was it Wilderness Dad who will be speaking at his best friend's memorial tomorrow?  I am thinking of you!

Hugs and thanks to one and all


----------



## Corinne

*Jimmy* thanks for the info on Celebrations, I am going to check it out! 

*Julie* it's OK to stay at another resort we still love you! 

*DLI* happy to see you, but so sorry to hear about your FIL, prayers to you and your family. 


OK,  (sort of) does anyone know the Chip and Dale "spicy Mickey mix" they sell at the World? Well, I'm addicted. 

I just found an unopened bag in the cabinet, and I am one happy girl.  It's the little things right?


----------



## sleepydog25

SAT887 said:


> We have a 5:30 ADR  We eat early especially when our 2 & 4 year old are in tow! The restaurant looks beautiful and should be a great place to celebrate. Also, thank you  I will try and post some pictures that week to help everyone get their lodge fix!


That's a great time to dine there as it's never crowded.  I would think they could get you a window seat, especially if you tell them of the special occasion.  I don't know your tastes, but for my money, it's hard to go wrong with the smoky Portobello soup, the cedar plank salmon, and the cobbler.  The other dishes are wonderful, but those are the holy trinity at AP.  We'll all be waiting for pics!!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover
Dont feel bad, i have been doing my share of staying at those "other" resorts, and I havent been banned yet, though I expect it anyday now but I am trying to redeem myself by admitting to staying at VWL soon again in Dec.

Sleepy
Stop, you are making me hungry

DLI
Prayers for you and your family on your loss


----------



## jimmytammy

MMrules said:


> Thank you for the colorful welcome!!! It was hard coming up with a tag name, but as it says Mickey Mouse does rule.  I can honestly say I was one of those kiddos watching the "Wonderful World of Disney" every Sunday night praying they would show WDW and saying "I want to go there" as I could barely talk! That mouse tends to run my life



We must be close to the same age cause I was the same way on Sun night


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies jorel!!!!


----------



## SAT887

sleepydog25 said:


> That's a great time to dine there as it's never crowded.  I would think they could get you a window seat, especially if you tell them of the special occasion.  I don't know your tastes, but for my money, it's hard to go wrong with the smoky Portobello soup, the cedar plank salmon, and the cobbler.  The other dishes are wonderful, but those are the holy trinity at AP.  We'll all be waiting for pics!!



That cobbler is the main reason I don't want to get a special cake!!  I like the look of the menu - but good to know you can't go wrong with those items


----------



## blossomz

welcome home jorel,


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> *Julie* it's OK to stay at another resort we still love you!





jimmytammy said:


> horselover
> Dont feel bad, i have been doing my share of staying at those "other" resorts, and I havent been banned yet, though I expect it anyday now but I am trying to redeem myself by admitting to staying at VWL soon again in Dec.
> 
> DLI
> Prayers for you and your family on your loss



Thanks Corrine & JT!   I wish now we were staying at the Lodge in Dec.  This year will be our first time staying at BCV for Christmas.  DH is the only one in the family that hasn't had the opportunity to stay there yet & he wants to try it out.  Little does he know in the back of my mind I'm wondering what chance I might have of getting a wait list to come through at VWL.     

DLI - my condolences to you & your family as well.    

Under 30 days til cruising!          Not that I'm counting.     

Have a good weekend groupies!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

bagsmom said:


> Please continue your prayers, and know that I appreciate them, so much.



My heart aches for you bagsmom. I am experiencing something very similar with a special friend of my own right now. Please know I am still praying for your friend as well.

And sleepydog25     your pictures were lovely. Thanks so much for sharing them here. Best wishes again to you both!


----------



## bagsmom

DisneyFreaks said:


> My heart aches for you bagsmom. I am experiencing something very similar with a special friend of my own right now. Please know I am still praying for your friend as well.
> 
> And sleepydog25     your pictures were lovely. Thanks so much for sharing them here. Best wishes again to you both!



Hugs and prayers back to you!


----------



## MMrules

jimmytammy said:


> We must be close to the same age cause I was the same way on Sun night



I will give you a hint....I was 1 when WDW opened


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
Its been a few days since I've been online - my what busy lives you all lead!
First: WELCOME to all the new Groupies that have joined in our daily banter! So happy to have you here and get a glimpse into what you do in the 'real world'.

*Twinkle* should be in our favorite place!  Have a great time! Looking forward to seeing your outstanding photos of your trip!

Congratulation *Julie* on your wait list! Even though you're staying at BWV, we won't hold that against you.  I think maybe our trips overlap in October? Would love to meet up with you again, if even for only a moment to say hello.  Might overlap in December, too.

*Kathy*, I think you and Kati will be there same as us.  Must meet up to give your Kati a big hug! Such an inspiration! I so enjoy seeing her posts and those of her friends on FB.

*DLI*, our sympathies to you on the passing of your FIL.  I believe we may have met him when the Groupies got together for breakfast at Whispering Canyon a while back. DDad and I will be at VWL Dec 13-22.  Maybe we can arrange a time to get together for a quick hello, too?

Thinking of you *bagsmom*, as God calls your friend home. Lifting you in prayer for peace and comfort.

*rusafee*, great news about your DH! What a new and exciting time for him! I just paid my radiologists bill...... 
About August 10, DDad and I have it on our calendar.  I'm not certain who all was planning to come.  Lets see if others are still available, if not, then lets reschedule at a later date when rfassett and Rebecca are able to join us.  

*Sleepy/Sly*, I've very much enjoyed the photos you've posted! Nothing like a good wedding to get my tear ducts all overworked.  I need to go and read your review - haven't done that yet.

*JT*, I can't think of anyone with more passion than you to write about our beloved Ranger Stan.  I would encourage you to put your thoughts to paper and let your heart lead.  

We've had some German relatives visiting; two sisters 15 and 16.  We took a day to go up to Presque Isle on Lake Erie - PA side and see the lighthouse.  Also took a side trip to the Woodcock Dam.  This dam is 1 mile across and is a great place to walk for exercise.  Folks walk their dogs, kids ride their bikes, and young moms are pushing strollers.  Fortunately it was only in the mid-70's, otherwise this would have been a very hot walk. A nice dinner afterward at the Safari Bar completed our touring.  Before heading home, we just had to stop at the spillway at Pymatuning Lake and feed the u-g-l-y carp.  This is quite a site to see and can't be reasonable explained.  You really do need to see it to believe it.  We went with 9 loaves of bread in tow that was devoured in less than 4 minutes!

Wishing all our Groupie friends a fun and sun-filled week-end!


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> Its been a few days since I've been online - my what busy lives you all lead!
> First: WELCOME to all the new Groupies that have joined in our daily banter! So happy to have you here and get a glimpse into what you do in the 'real world'.
> 
> *Kathy*, I think you and Kati will be there same as us.  Must meet up to give your Kati a big hug! Such an inspiration! I so enjoy seeing her posts and those of her friends on FB.
> 
> Wishing all our Groupie friends a fun and sun-filled week-end!



Yes, Di, I am pretty sure our trips overlap by a few days.  Kati is looking forward to it, and yes her FB posts from camp are a joy to see.  She will be home in a couple of weeks.  She has had a good summer this year.


----------



## jimmytammy

MMrules said:


> I will give you a hint....I was 1 when WDW opened



Not far past you, I was 6.  Remember them talking about WDW opening and so wishing I could go.  Took me til 1999 til I finally got there but havent looked back since


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the boost of confidence Di


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary rfassett!!!!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Congratulation *Julie* on your wait list! Even though you're staying at BWV, we won't hold that against you.  I think maybe our trips overlap in October? Would love to meet up with you again, if even for only a moment to say hello.  Might overlap in December, too.



We do indeed overlap briefly on both trips.  It would be great to see both of you.  It's been a really long time since I've seen Rich.  This time we won't forget to take a picture.          We'll talk!


----------



## bagsmom

jimmytammy said:


> Not far past you, I was 6.  Remember them talking about WDW opening and so wishing I could go.  Took me til 1999 til I finally got there but havent looked back since



I think I was 5!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi Groupies!
Haven't been on the DIS since July 12. So sorry---missed you all. Working full-time and trying to get to the beach here and there on my day off has kept me running. I'm packing for a trip to visit my daughter in FL. Our plans are to go bridal gown shopping and hang out for a week. We might even hit WDW for a day or two. I'll probably post on Facebook for those of you who are my friends there. I can't wait to see Brittany---I've missed her so much.

*Slydog*.....I enjoyed reading your "highs" and "lows" post. Sorry about the weather and AP experience. But the rest sounded like it was pretty awesome. BEAUTIFUL photos of your special day (week)!!! Much congrats to you again 

*eliza*...sorry your pup has diabetes. I used to work in an animal hospital back in my college days and it was fairly common with older dogs and cats. I wish you all the best with the insulin treatments and diet. 

*Muushka*...congrats on your quick sale of VWL contract!!! Not surprised it went so fast 

*rfassett*....all the best to Homer and Rebecca 

*wildernessDad*....so sorry on the passing of your friend.

*bagsmom*.....thoughts and prayers going out to your friend. I'm so sorry 

*DLI*....hi....nice to hear from you. So sorry on the passing of your FIL. Hope things are getting better for your family and everyone is adjusting. 

*Horselover*...glad your waitlist came through!!!!

Happy belated *DaveH* !!!!

Welcome to all the newbie Groupies!!!!


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary rfassett!!!!



Thanks Jimmy!

40 and counting!  So yesterday Rebecca says "how old will we be when we have our 80th anniversary?"  Huh?  I guess she is planning on sticking around. 

Seriously though - I do not know how other folks who have been together this long feel, but with each passing day I feel more and more that sense that Rebecca completes me and I her - the two shall be as one thing.  We have the exact same thoughts more and more - and I could never imagine sharing my life this way with any other.  She is a very special person - she is my all and all!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

rfassett said:


> Thanks Jimmy!
> 
> 40 and counting! So yesterday Rebecca says "how old will we be when we have our 80th anniversary?" Huh? I guess she is planning on sticking around.
> 
> Seriously though - I do not know how other folks who have been together this long feel, but with each passing day I feel more and more that sense that Rebecca completes me and I her - the two shall be as one thing. We have the exact same thoughts more and more - and I could never imagine sharing my life this way with any other. She is a very special person - she is my all and all!!!


Belated congrats from the newlyweds!  Given our, umm, not-terribly-young-but-far-from-old ages, we'd love to hit 40 years.  Here's hoping for another 40 for you!


----------



## bagsmom

rfassett said:


> Thanks Jimmy!
> 
> 40 and counting!  So yesterday Rebecca says "how old will we be when we have our 80th anniversary?"  Huh?  I guess she is planning on sticking around.
> 
> Seriously though - I do not know how other folks who have been together this long feel, but with each passing day I feel more and more that sense that Rebecca completes me and I her - the two shall be as one thing.  We have the exact same thoughts more and more - and I could never imagine sharing my life this way with any other.  She is a very special person - she is my all and all!!!



Awwww -- I loved reading that!  I love to see other mushy love bunnies out there!  My husband and I have only been together for 15 years.  God willing we will have many, many, many more years together -- but even at that, sometimes I'll get panicked and thing "that's not long enough!"  When you are with the right person, marriage is the best!

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## DiznyDi

rfassett said:


> Thanks Jimmy!
> 
> 40 and counting!  So yesterday Rebecca says "how old will we be when we have our 80th anniversary?"  Huh?  I guess she is planning on sticking around.
> 
> Seriously though - I do not know how other folks who have been together this long feel, but with each passing day I feel more and more that sense that Rebecca completes me and I her - the two shall be as one thing.  We have the exact same thoughts more and more - and I could never imagine sharing my life this way with any other.  She is a very special person - she is my all and all!!!



*Wishing you and Rebecca a very Happy Anniversary!*

Marriage longevity in this day and age is almost a rarity. Congratulations on your 40 years and like *sly* wish for you another 40!

DDad and I celebrated 38 this year. Like you, I hope I'm blessed with another 38.


----------



## eliza61

rfassett said:


> Thanks Jimmy!
> 
> 40 and counting!  So yesterday Rebecca says "how old will we be when we have our 80th anniversary?"  Huh?  I guess she is planning on sticking around.
> 
> Seriously though - I do not know how other folks who have been together this long feel, but with each passing day I feel more and more that sense that Rebecca completes me and I her - the two shall be as one thing.  We have the exact same thoughts more and more - and I could never imagine sharing my life this way with any other.  She is a very special person - she is my all and all!!!



Happy Anniversary Rfassett.

***sighs*** you are so right Rfa,   That's one of the things I have to wrap my head around now that I'm in a new season of life.
Me and the old guy were married a wonderful 27 years.  It's hard for me to get my mind wrapped around the fact that now I am one.   and I don't want to learn a new way.

but hearing the love you had for your wife and how Jimmy talks about Tammy, how Granny gushes about his "girls" and how Dad & Di sweet talk each other, definitely makes me proud that the old guy and I were in great company.

Wishing you many, many more.


On a lighter note, my older brother (60) has been married 3 times and working on number 4.  I now tease him... 3 possibly 4 different "brides", only one "groom".  do the math big brother..... who's the problem.  LOL.  they love me.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Happy Anniversary Rfassett.
> On a lighter note, my older brother (60) has been married 3 times and working on number 4. I now tease him... 3 possibly 4 different "brides", only one "groom". do the math big brother..... who's the problem. LOL. they love me.


To borrow from *Galaxy Quest's *Capt Taggart:  "Never give up, never surrender!"


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> Happy Anniversary Rfassett.
> 
> ***sighs*** you are so right Rfa,   That's one of the things I have to wrap my head around now that I'm in a new season of life.
> Me and the old guy were married a wonderful 27 years.  It's hard for me to get my mind wrapped around the fact that now I am one.   and I don't want to learn a new way.
> 
> but hearing the love you had for your wife and how Jimmy talks about Tammy, how Granny gushes about his "girls" and how Dad & Di sweet talk each other, definitely makes me proud that the old guy and I were in great company.
> 
> Wishing you many, many more.
> 
> On a lighter note, my older brother (60) has been married 3 times and working on number 4.  I now tease him... 3 possibly 4 different "brides", only one "groom".  do the math big brother..... who's the problem.  LOL.  they love me.



*Eliza*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Bagsmom I haven't read back so I don't know the whole story with your friend but I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.



DiznyDi said:


> *DLI*, our sympathies to you on the passing of your FIL.  I believe we may have met him when the Groupies got together for breakfast at Whispering Canyon a while back. DDad and I will be at VWL Dec 13-22.  Maybe we can arrange a time to get together for a quick hello, too?



Thank you, I appreciate it.  That was actually my Dad on the trip with us.  That would be great if we could get together.  We can figure things out closer to the time.  DD will be with us this time.

I really appreciate everyones kind words.  So nice to know I can be gone from here for so long but still feel right at home as soon as I come back!


----------



## twokats

rfassett said:


> Thanks Jimmy!
> 
> 40 and counting!  So yesterday Rebecca says "how old will we be when we have our 80th anniversary?"  Huh?  I guess she is planning on sticking around.
> 
> Seriously though - I do not know how other folks who have been together this long feel, but with each passing day I feel more and more that sense that Rebecca completes me and I her - the two shall be as one thing.  We have the exact same thoughts more and more - and I could never imagine sharing my life this way with any other.  She is a very special person - she is my all and all!!!



Le and I have 29 years under our belt and look forward to many more, good Lord willing!!!  I agree with one completing the other, we feel that way about each other.


----------



## twokats

Hey, Groupies, can you guess what my surgeon said I could start doing again????????   

He said I was 90 - 95 % healed.  I still have to keep the walker close by.  He said I could start using a cane in a couple of weeks for short periods of time.  He also said I could start driving (yea!!!) He said I could work up and he had no problem with me making the short six hour drive to Kerrville in a couple of weeks to pick up Kati.  He is also sending me a card for my trips to the airport so that they will know about all the hardware in my leg before I go thru the scanners.

Yes, I am a very happy camper!!


----------



## DiznyDi

twokats said:


> Hey, Groupies, can you guess what my surgeon said I could start doing again????????
> 
> He said I was 90 - 95 % healed.  I still have to keep the walker close by.  He said I could start using a cane in a couple of weeks for short periods of time.  He also said I could start driving (yea!!!) He said I could work up and he had no problem with me making the short six hour drive to Kerrville in a couple of weeks to pick up Kati.  He is also sending me a card for my trips to the airport so that they will know about all the hardware in my leg before I go thru the scanners.
> 
> Yes, I am a very happy camper!!





Great news Kathy!  This has been a long time coming.


----------



## bagsmom

twokats said:


> Hey, Groupies, can you guess what my surgeon said I could start doing again????????
> 
> He said I was 90 - 95 % healed.  I still have to keep the walker close by.  He said I could start using a cane in a couple of weeks for short periods of time.  He also said I could start driving (yea!!!) He said I could work up and he had no problem with me making the short six hour drive to Kerrville in a couple of weeks to pick up Kati.  He is also sending me a card for my trips to the airport so that they will know about all the hardware in my leg before I go thru the scanners.
> 
> Yes, I am a very happy camper!!



WONDERFUL!  I know this will make you feel so much better and will give you back your independence!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> Hey, Groupies, can you guess what my surgeon said I could start doing again????????
> 
> He said I was 90 - 95 % healed. I still have to keep the walker close by. He said I could start using a cane in a couple of weeks for short periods of time. He also said I could start driving (yea!!!) He said I could work up and he had no problem with me making the short six hour drive to Kerrville in a couple of weeks to pick up Kati. He is also sending me a card for my trips to the airport so that they will know about all the hardware in my leg before I go thru the scanners.
> 
> Yes, I am a very happy camper!!


I'll be extra alert on the roads then.    Congrats!


----------



## blossomz

Great news Kathy!!
Happy anniversary Rfasset!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> Hey, Groupies, can you guess what my surgeon said I could start doing again????????
> 
> He said I was 90 - 95 % healed.  I still have to keep the walker close by.  He said I could start using a cane in a couple of weeks for short periods of time.  He also said I could start driving (yea!!!) He said I could work up and he had no problem with me making the short six hour drive to Kerrville in a couple of weeks to pick up Kati.  He is also sending me a card for my trips to the airport so that they will know about all the hardware in my leg before I go thru the scanners.
> 
> Yes, I am a very happy camper!!



Congrats Kathy!  Definitely good news!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wonderful news *Kathy*! Glad to hear you're behind the wheel again


----------



## rfassett

Thanks for all the kind words, groupies, relative to Ron and Rebecca's marathon marriage. I have a hard time believing that it has been 40 years.


Kathy, welcome back to the wild side. Just keep in mind that just because the doctor says it is OK that is not a license to over do it. We all have to take baby steps before we can run.


----------



## Muushka

MMrules said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome!!!! I own at Animal Kingdom Villas which I also love.  I am praying that I will be able to talk my husband into adding on some VWL points ...took 13 years to get him to agree to DVC so it may take a while!



Welcome to the groupies MMrules!  You have stumbled upon THE friendliest place on the DIS!



bagsmom said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your kindness and prayers for my friend.  I'm still sort of just lurking around on here.  My friend's husband has told me they are now at the stage of waiting for God to come and get her.  I talked to her on the phone and she could only whisper, with great effort.
> 
> It's a very strange and sad time right now.  It is hard to take any joy in anything, knowing what is happening at her house, to her children, husband, and parents....
> 
> Please continue your prayers, and know that I appreciate them, so much.



You are in our prayers.  I hope that your friend, her family and you, are blessed at this most difficult time.




Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi everyone!  Can't believe it's been over 2 months since I've been on here.  Things have been crazy.  My FIL passed away a couple of weeks ago after having been sick for awhile and we moved in with MIL to help her out.  Hope everyone has been doing well.  The good news is that DH has surprised me with a trip in December!!!!  Woo Hoo!  We will be staying at Boardwalk the 14th through the 21st.



I am so sorry for your loss.  It is very kind of you to help out your MIL.



jorel said:


> Best resort for christmas



*Whoa!  Who is this enlightened one??  Welcome (in case I forgot to previously!)*



DisneyFreaks said:


> My heart aches for you bagsmom. I am experiencing something very similar with a special friend of my own right now. Please know I am still praying for your friend as well.
> 
> And sleepydog25     your pictures were lovely. Thanks so much for sharing them here. Best wishes again to you both!



I'm so sorry that your friend is also sick.  Lifting you both up in prayer.



rfassett said:


> Thanks Jimmy!
> 
> 40 and counting!  So yesterday Rebecca says "how old will we be when we have our 80th anniversary?"  Huh?  I guess she is planning on sticking around.
> 
> Seriously though - I do not know how other folks who have been together this long feel, but with each passing day I feel more and more that sense that Rebecca completes me and I her - the two shall be as one thing.  We have the exact same thoughts more and more - and I could never imagine sharing my life this way with any other.  She is a very special person - she is my all and all!!!



So sweet.  The Groupies have the best men!  Great husbands and dads.
Happy 40th anniversary!



bagsmom said:


> Awwww -- I loved reading that!  I love to see other *mushy *love bunnies out there!  My husband and I have only been together for 15 years.  God willing we will have many, many, many more years together -- but even at that, sometimes I'll get panicked and thing "that's not long enough!"  When you are with the right person, marriage is the best!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!



Um, that word has 2 'u's.  *Muushy*.



eliza61 said:


> Happy Anniversary Rfassett.
> 
> ***sighs*** you are so right Rfa,   That's one of the things I have to wrap my head around now that I'm in a new season of life.
> Me and the old guy were married a wonderful 27 years.  It's hard for me to get my mind wrapped around the fact that now I am one.   and I don't want to learn a new way.
> 
> but hearing the love you had for your wife and how Jimmy talks about Tammy, how Granny gushes about his "girls" and how Dad & Di sweet talk each other, definitely makes me proud that the old guy and I were in great company.
> 
> Wishing you many, many more.
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, my older brother (60) has been married 3 times and working on number 4.  I now tease him... 3 possibly 4 different "brides", only one "groom".  do the math big brother..... who's the problem.  LOL.  they love me.



Yup, the Groupies Men rock.

E, I know words are easy, but can I encourage you to look at this time as a season?  
You always spoke highly of The Old Man.  We all could see the love that you 2 have.  
I know it must be very difficult. 



twokats said:


> Hey, Groupies, can you guess what my surgeon said I could start doing again????????
> 
> He said I was 90 - 95 % healed.  I still have to keep the walker close by.  He said I could start using a cane in a couple of weeks for short periods of time.  He also said I could start driving (yea!!!) He said I could work up and he had no problem with me making the short six hour drive to Kerrville in a couple of weeks to pick up Kati.  He is also sending me a card for my trips to the airport so that they will know about all the hardware in my leg before I go thru the scanners.
> 
> Yes, I am a very happy camper!!



That is the best news!  So happy for you!


Groupies, I have been MIA because I got a tablet and it is not so easy to be wordy on a tablet.

AND the other day when I called up this thread under the CP, 
I could see how many times I posted on this thread!!!

I'm not #1, but I am pretty close to it!


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> Great news Kathy!  This has been a long time coming.





bagsmom said:


> WONDERFUL!  I know this will make you feel so much better and will give you back your independence!!!!!





sleepydog25 said:


> I'll be extra alert on the roads then.    Congrats!





blossomz said:


> Great news Kathy!!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Congrats Kathy!  Definitely good news!!!





MiaSRN62 said:


> Wonderful news *Kathy*! Glad to hear you're behind the wheel again





rfassett said:


> Kathy, welcome back to the wild side. Just keep in mind that just because the doctor says it is OK that is not a license to over do it. We all have to take baby steps before we can run.



It was really amazing.  Yesterday he had told me to only drive 20 minutes at a time.  Well, it takes 15 to get to my job from my house, so that was perfect and I had no problems whatsoever.  Today I drove a little longer and even did some shopping and had no problems.  It is amazing how being the master of your destination is ssssssoooooo gggggooooooooooddddd!  I really did appreciate my kids and my DH, but I could tell my Camry really missed me!!  

Sleepy, right now I have no plans to drive your way, but I will give you fair warning if the occasion arises.

Rfassett. . . It does feel wild!!!  And I am trying to take it easy, but he also told me I could work my time up to the six hour drive in two weeks.  He did say I had to take a lot of breaks, and I promised him I knew all the good places to stop and rest.  It will take longer to get there, but at least he gave the ok!  
Thank you all for the understanding.  I feel like it has been a lot longer than 3 months since all this happened, and it has been a learning experience and very humbling.  


I saw my oncologist today.  She was flabbergasted that this happened to me and is sending me to an endocrinologist to get some more answers.  She is putting me on a chemo pill that does not affect the bone density and said she does not see how that could happen to me since my last bone density was so good last year.  I will be interested to see what they figure out.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> That is the best news!  So happy for you!



Thank you, thank you, I was pretty happy also.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday BWVDreamin!!!!


----------



## Corinne

*Kathy* great news!!! Be safe out there!

*Maria* have a blast dress shopping and spending time with your daughter!  I have a feeling you will happen to make a stop at WDW!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Way to go twokats!!

rfassett
Thanks for sharing your sweet story about your marriage.  We are in it for 23 ourselves and I feel so blessed God placed the right lady in my life from the start.

Eliza
Hugs to you!  We love you, always remember that


----------



## rusafee1183

Today is the day! We finally sign our WVL contract and sign away our lives to Disney_ (again....)_    

So excited and nervous. The first time, we just did it! We were on the Fantasy, went to talk with someone and just DID IT. There was not months of waiting and second guessing.  I just want to rip the band aid off and get into a rythym with everything.  

*Kathy -* Great news on driving again!! I bet you're so relieved to have some independence back again 

*DiznyDi -* I think that it would just be us for the meet, which I would not mind at all! But you're totally right. We should postpone until the drive would be worth it for you guys and we can get a few more folks down here with you all.


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> Today is the day! We finally sign our WVL contract and sign away our lives to Disney_ (again....)_
> 
> So excited and nervous. The first time, we just did it! We were on the Fantasy, went to talk with someone and just DID IT. There was not months of waiting and second guessing.  I just want to rip the band aid off and get into a rythym with everything.


Woohoo and congratulations!  Been a long time coming!


----------



## mvndvm

We are anxiously awaiting our delayed closing (not until after 12/27), but our 350 point contract just passed ROFR.  In that excitement, I thought I'd post for the first time on this thread today!  While I feel I know a lot about VWL already, any advice/heads up/links to other informative threads/sites would be much appreciated!!

Also, how do you get a cool banner for your posts?  I don't want to get too carried away before actually closing, but just thought I'd ask!


----------



## Muushka

Happy Birthday BwvDreamin!!!!

Where shall we dine??


----------



## rusafee1183

mvndvm said:


> We are anxiously awaiting our delayed closing (not until after 12/27), but our 350 point contract just passed ROFR.  In that excitement, I thought I'd post for the first time on this thread today!  While I feel I know a lot about VWL already, any advice/heads up/links to other informative threads/sites would be much appreciated!!
> 
> Also, how do you get a cool banner for your posts?  I don't want to get too carried away before actually closing, but just thought I'd ask!



*Congratulations* *and *

If you go to the very first page of this thread, the 4th post will tell you how to steal a Moosie for your signature! 

We also had an extended closing, we passed ROFR on 6/4 and we just received our documents this week. We are actually going tonight to notarize everything and send it off tomorrow! It's the best feeling knowing that you passed, and some of that pressure is off - but now I am at the finish line and I just want it over with!


----------



## jimmytammy

Congrats rusafee


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies mvndvm!!!!
And congrats on the purchase, you made a good choice of resorts if you dont mind me saying


----------



## mvndvm

I need signature help!!  For the life of me, I cannot find out how to post the cool VWL banners in my signature.  I did figure out the VWL groupie one though!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday BWVDreamin*
Enjoy your day in a most amazing way!  I'm with Muush - where shall we meet for dinner?

*Maria* have great fun and make lots of memories.  The countdown to the wedding will be here before you know it!

*Heather* First: Congratulations! So excited for you and your new VWL contract!  Next, yes, I too think we should postpone our little mini meet.  I'll take it off of my calendar.  DDad and I would still very much like to get together with anyone in the area willing to meet.

WELCOME *mvndvm*! You were successful in getting your Groupie moose in your signature.  That's great!  Congratulation on your new 'home', too!

Why, this whole thread is just busting with excitement today!


----------



## sleepydog25

mvndvm said:


> I need signature help!! For the life of me, I cannot find out how to post the cool VWL banners in my signature. I did figure out the VWL groupie one though!


Someone with more aptitude for such things will have to help you with the banners.  I think for a couple of my pics, I merely cut and pasted.    This is the friendliest group on the DIS (by our unanimous acclamation, so it must be true); we all bring a love for the Lodge and the Villas to this group, and there are no other requirements (save the $50 newbie fee payable to _moi_ ).  Again, welcome and congratulations on the contract!


----------



## bagsmom

rusafee1183 said:


> Today is the day! We finally sign our WVL contract and sign away our lives to Disney_ (again....)_
> 
> So excited and nervous. The first time, we just did it! We were on the Fantasy, went to talk with someone and just DID IT. There was not months of waiting and second guessing.  I just want to rip the band aid off and get into a rythym with everything.
> 
> *Kathy -* Great news on driving again!! I bet you're so relieved to have some independence back again
> 
> *DiznyDi -* I think that it would just be us for the meet, which I would not mind at all! But you're totally right. We should postpone until the drive would be worth it for you guys and we can get a few more folks down here with you all.



HOORAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicoal13

Any groupies own Wyndham points? I found a local person selling their 168,000 points for just the transfer fee. Wondering what I should know about how their system works. 

TIA!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mvndvm said:


> I need signature help!!  For the life of me, I cannot find out how to post the cool VWL banners in my signature.  I did figure out the VWL groupie one though!



Congratulations on your VWL contract and Welcome to the Groupies!!!!  

Getting the VWL banner is the exact same process as you did for the Groupie one.  Easy way is to right click on someone's banner, go under properties and copy the URL address, go into the User CP (link is in the upper left of any page), click on edit signature (on the left side of the page), click on the insert image icon (little square yellow icon above the box that opens for you to post in), paste the URL address that you copied into the pop up box that opened when you clicked on the insert image icon, click preview signature to see if it worked and if it did click on save signature.


----------



## mvndvm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Congratulations on your VWL contract and Welcome to the Groupies!!!!
> 
> Getting the VWL banner is the exact same process as you did for the Groupie one.  Easy way is to right click on someone's banner, go under properties and copy the URL address, go into the User CP (link is in the upper left of any page), click on edit signature (on the left side of the page), click on the insert image icon (little square yellow icon above the box that opens for you to post in), paste the URL address that you copied into the pop up box that opened when you clicked on the insert image icon, click preview signature to see if it worked and if it did click on save signature.



That's exactly what I was looking for...and it worked!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Muushka

mvndvm said:


> That's exactly what I was looking for...and it worked!  Thanks so much!!!



And, may I add, that Moosie looks especially handsome on your siggy! 


*congrats rusafee1183*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mvndvm said:


> That's exactly what I was looking for...and it worked!  Thanks so much!!!





And it looks great!!!


----------



## twokats

mvndvm said:


> That's exactly what I was looking for...and it worked!  Thanks so much!!!



Easy as pie wasn't it!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

I knew (it was in the air on other threads) that WDW was getting ready to offer RO discounts for Fall.  So last night the website was showing those discs. online but had trouble trying to make it all go through.  So this AM, I was up, told T Im going to call at 7am pronto to see about getting room to tag onto start of our upcoming Oct trip(with main obj. being meeting up with DiznyDad/Di and horselover, and hoping wfc4life and sechem32 can be there a day early too).

So I am on hold bout 10 mins., going through all the spill, when a nice CM answers and I knew not to wait as rooms looked to be getting gobbled up according to website, so I ask for Movies, nothing but preferred, she looks at Music, standard avail.  So I book, no big deal, in the meantime she asks me is there any thing else, dining, tickets, etc I may need.  I tell her no, and I will get off phone to free line so someone else can get through.  She said the lines were swamped, 500 waiting!!!!!  WHAT!!!!

SO I check the DIS on the 2 threads about same subject and the folks are saying being on phone as long as 6 hrsto get a live CM.  A CM was told by her superior as she is talking with a customer that system is shutting down with over 800 calls waiting around 11:50am!!!!  

Man, WDW will be charging a small fortune from this day forward for us poor got it bad saps


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> She said the lines were swamped, *500 waiting!!!!!*  WHAT!!!!
> 
> SO I check the DIS on the 2 threads about same subject and the folks are saying being on phone *as long as 6 hrs*to get a live CM.  A CM was told by her superior as she is talking with a customer that *system is shutting down with over 800 calls waiting *around 11:50am!!!!





Nice job Jimmy on getting in quick and getting your room!!!!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> I knew (it was in the air on other threads) that *WDW was getting ready to offer RO discounts for Fall.*  So last night the website was showing those discs. online but had trouble trying to make it all go through.  So this AM, I was up, told T Im going to call at 7am pronto to see about getting room to tag onto start of our upcoming Oct trip(with main obj. being meeting up with DiznyDad/Di and horselover, and hoping wfc4life and sechem32 can be there a day early too).
> k:



Man my brain must be off today.  what is RO?


and to pick the groupies brain about your other vacation love, Cruising.

So it's almost back to school time which means we immediately start planning for next years vacation.  LOL.
So Sid, Rizzo and I came up with 3 possibilities.
1) DL
2) yellowstone/grand tetons
3) cruising.

And being the scientist that I am we came to a choice very scientifically....We put three pieces of paper in a coffee cup at Ihop and had a 5 year old little girl pick.   

drum roll please, next year we will be cruising.  Now the only problem is where to start...

first, how did you pick your itinerary?  about the only thing I know is that I'm not keen on seeing Cozumel or Haiti.  
Next, how far in advance do you book?  Is last minute better to get better deals?  do you guys use Travel agents?  Is Chris still doing his thing?

suggestions?  tips? pharmaceutical drugs?  I'll take it all.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Man my brain must be off today. * what is RO?*
> 
> 
> and to pick the groupies brain about your other vacation love, Cruising.
> 
> So it's almost back to school time which means we immediately start planning for next years vacation.  LOL.
> So Sid, Rizzo and I came up with 3 possibilities.
> 1) DL
> 2) yellowstone/grand tetons
> 3) cruising.
> 
> And being the scientist that I am we came to a choice very scientifically....We put three pieces of paper in a coffee cup at Ihop and had a 5 year old little girl pick.
> 
> drum roll please, next year we will be cruising.  Now the only problem is where to start...
> 
> first, how did you pick your itinerary?  about the only thing I know is that I'm not keen on seeing Cozumel or Haiti.
> Next, how far in advance do you book?  Is last minute better to get better deals?  do you guys use Travel agents?  Is Chris still doing his thing?
> 
> suggestions?  tips? pharmaceutical drugs?  I'll take it all.



Room only discount.  I'm happy to help with cruising if you need it.

Congrats Jimmy.  It's been insane today.


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Man my brain must be off today. what is RO?
> 
> 
> and to pick the groupies brain about your other vacation love, Cruising.
> 
> So it's almost back to school time which means we immediately start planning for next years vacation. LOL.
> So Sid, Rizzo and I came up with 3 possibilities.
> 1) DL
> 2) yellowstone/grand tetons
> 3) cruising.
> 
> And being the scientist that I am we came to a choice very scientifically....We put three pieces of paper in a coffee cup at Ihop and had a 5 year old little girl pick.
> 
> drum roll please, next year we will be cruising. Now the only problem is where to start...
> 
> first, how did you pick your itinerary? about the only thing I know is that I'm not keen on seeing Cozumel or Haiti.
> Next, how far in advance do you book? Is last minute better to get better deals? do you guys use Travel agents? Is Chris still doing his thing?
> 
> suggestions? tips? pharmaceutical drugs? I'll take it all.


Good choice! (Though I'd have done DL as I haven't been there in nearly 30 years.)  
1)  How do you pick your itinerary?  How long do you wish to cruise?  Depending on how long you wish to be out will narrow your search.  Also, do you care if it's one of the classic ships (_Wonder_ & _Magic_) or do you want to cruise on the newer ships (_Dream _& _Fantasy_)?  Each has its own itinerary.  Moreover, each ship's itinerary may change depending on the time of year.  Do you know when you'll be cruising?
2)  How far in advance do you book?  All of the 2014 cruises are in the books, I believe, so the sooner you book, the more likely you are to get the category you want.  Sometimes, there are last-minute deals, but usually only on cruises which aren't selling well.  If you have a set time you want to cruise, no reason not to book it since all you have to do is make a down payment to hold it.
3)  Travel agents?  You can, but I don't think you need the extra layer of involvement.  DCL is easy to work with and their website does a good job of laying out what, when, and where along the way.
4)  Tips & suggestions?  Keep asking questions because I know quite a few people on here have cruised before, and *luv* and I just got back from a cruise two-plus weeks ago.  We'll be glad to help you in your quest!

After I finished typing all this, it struck me you might not want to do a Disney cruise.  If not, then we're no help!


----------



## Linda67

rusafee1183 said:


> Today is the day! We finally sign our WVL contract and sign away our lives to Disney (again....)
> 
> So excited and nervous. The first time, we just did it! We were on the Fantasy, went to talk with someone and just DID IT. There was not months of waiting and second guessing.  I just want to rip the band aid off and get into a rythym with everything.
> 
> Kathy - Great news on driving again!! I bet you're so relieved to have some independence back again
> 
> DiznyDi - I think that it would just be us for the meet, which I would not mind at all! But you're totally right. We should postpone until the drive would be worth it for you guys and we can get a few more folks down here with you all.



Awesome news, I am so pleased for you.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> 3)  *Travel agents?  **You can, but I don't think you need the extra layer of involvement.  DCL is easy to work with and their website does a good job of laying out what, when, and where along the way.*



      Speaking as a TA.  Ouch!  You wound me Sly!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Speaking as a TA. Ouch! You wound me Sly!


_Mea culpa_, Jules.  I was speaking strictly from a DCL POV since so many on here have cruised on them, and being the ex-military type, I have a tendency to want to go it alone.  I would absolutely rely on a TA for a trip or cruise outside of Disney, and even as I type this, I realize Chris's yearly group meet at the World is largely comprised of TAs, so she actually works with them for those trips.   (Please don't beat me up)


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> Woohoo and congratulations!  Been a long time coming!





jimmytammy said:


> Congrats rusafee





DiznyDi said:


> Happy Birthday BWVDreamin
> Enjoy your day in a most amazing way!  I'm with Muush - where shall we meet for dinner?
> 
> Maria have great fun and make lots of memories.  The countdown to the wedding will be here before you know it!
> 
> Heather First: Congratulations! So excited for you and your new VWL contract!  Next, yes, I too think we should postpone our little mini meet.  I'll take it off of my calendar.  DDad and I would still very much like to get together with anyone in the area willing to meet.
> 
> WELCOME mvndvm! You were successful in getting your Groupie moose in your signature.  That's great!  Congratulation on your new 'home', too!
> 
> Why, this whole thread is just busting with excitement today!





bagsmom said:


> HOORAY!!!!!!!!!





Muushka said:


> And, may I add, that Moosie looks especially handsome on your siggy!
> 
> congrats rusafee1183





Linda67 said:


> Awesome news, I am so pleased for you.



Thanks everyone!!! The nervousness is wearing down and the excitement it building more and more. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> _Mea culpa_, Jules.  I was speaking strictly from a DCL POV since so many on here have cruised on them, and being the ex-military type, I have a tendency to want to go it alone.  I would absolutely rely on a TA for a trip or cruise outside of Disney, and even as I type this, I realize Chris's yearly group meet at the World is largely comprised of TAs, so she actually works with them for those trips.   (Please don't beat me up)



I keel you!  Kidding of course.         Here's my take.  For people that like to be in control of all aspects of their reservations a TA is likely not for them.  If you know exactly what you want you also probably don't need a TA.  But for first time cruisers & even people that aren't necessarily sure what they want working with a TA can be a great thing.  They do all the leg work & you have all the fun all at no charge!  TAs can also often times find you deals you didn't know about & also shipboard credits.   But I understand working with a TA is not for everyone.  No worries.  We want to go to DLR & Aulani next summer.  I'd give anything for a good TA to plan it out for me!  I might have to call one of my TA friends!        I still love ya Sly!  

Heather - how did it go yesterday?  Are you officially an owner?


----------



## rfassett

I agree with Horselover - a good TA is worth their weight in gold. Now that said, I agree with Sly too. We have used a TA twice in our life and both times it was by far the best decision. In fact, we would not be DVC owner if our  first TA had not introduce us to WDW the way she did. But for the regular trip to WDW now - I do not see the need.


----------



## rusafee1183

horselover said:


> Heather - how did it go yesterday?  Are you officially an owner?



Here's the thing... I'm over dramatic. 



Did everyone see Enchanted? The part when Giselle says "we were together for one day... and tomorrow will be TWO days!" 

That's how every step of this is going for us.  

We only had the paperwork notarized yesterday,  signed all of the remaining documents and will be mailing it out tomorrow with our check for closing etc. I have no clue how long things take after that until we get our cards and an see our points in the system 

So, I apologize in advance - you guys will probably hear me say "we're doing ____ today!" because I am excited and making everything a bigger deal than I probably should.


----------



## eliza61

No worries guys on the TA.  Remember for some reason known only to God, I decided to take 9 people across the pond to London and Paris.  No way, no how could that have come off without a homicide if I had had to plan it.  Personally I give many, many kudos to anyone who can work with John q. Public and keep their sanity.


You guys are generally my "go to" group because I find one of the great things about friends is that they will give you nice kernals of information.  things they liked and didn't like.


So, because we absolutely need no excuse whatsoever to get our "wdw" groove on.  Here's some thing to keep us daydreaming.

Happy friday,
Post up gang, let's see if we can get 1 picture from every park and 1 from every resort.

I'll go with the Beach club villas, which is actually my home resort (sssh) and HS


----------



## SAT887

Grand Floridian






Holiday Wishes







View from my balcony at OKW (our home resort)


----------



## sleepydog25

Only because I have only uploaded the first half of our pics from the wedding trip do I post shots of the two most obvious locations. . .

*Our favorite part of the drive (not in the least part because our GPS device always says when we start pulling through the entrance, "your destination is on the left" when it's clearly on the right )*




*My youngest expressing her delight at MK (she's not fully Mousekatized, but she will be)*


----------



## SAT887

sleepydog25 said:


> Only because I have only uploaded the first half of our pics from the wedding trip do I post shots of the two most obvious locations. . .
> 
> Our favorite part of the drive (not in the least part because our GPS device always says when we start pulling through the entrance, "your destination is on the left" when it's clearly on the right )
> 
> 
> My youngest expressing her delight at MK (she's not fully Mousekatized, but she will be)




Haha sorta reminds me of my Apple GPS on December (before google created a new app) took me to so many service entrances and was very confused!

ETA - love the shot with the Mickey hands!! So cute!


----------



## horselover

I'll play too.  I just past the 2 hour mark on hold with Disney so I've got nothing better to do.    

BWV quiet pool


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'll take the West Coast:

Disneyland











California Adventure






Grand Californian


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> I'll play too.  I just past the 2 hour mark on hold with Disney so I've got nothing better to do.



OK, *Julie*, what am I missing?  are the deals for the fall THAT great?  

PS~I want to play along, but I am waiting for all of my photos to upload to photo bucket, I shouldn't have chosen ALL of them from my photo stream


----------



## Corinne




----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> OK, *Julie*, what am I missing?  are the deals for the fall THAT great?



Free dining & room only discounts.  Finally got through at 2 hrs. 45 min.  Yesterday I was on hold for 4 hours only to be disconnected.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Free dining & room only discounts.  Finally got through at 2 hrs. 45 min.  Yesterday I was on hold for 4 hours only to be disconnected.



Ugh! Are you booking for yourself, clients, or both!!?? The very few times I have called CRO over the years since becoming a DVC member makes me appreciate DVC all the more!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> Ugh! Are you booking for yourself, clients, or both!!?? The very few times I have called CRO over the years since becoming a DVC member makes me appreciate DVC all the more!



Modifying reservations for people so they save money with the discounts. I love my job I truly do but this promo was a killer.  I'm taking the rest of the day off & taking the kids to the movies!  I think I've earned it.   

Have a great weekend groupies!


----------



## sleepydog25

*Kathy & Corinne*:  Love the pics!  Just love them.


----------



## Teri LR

I'm looking at booking a 1 bedroom villa at WL. Does anyone know if I can fit the pack and play in the walk in closet? Don't judge! Baby just sleeps so much better with closed space by herself.


----------



## rusafee1183

Ahh-mazing pictures everyone!  

I'll take DCL - The Fantasy and Castaway Cay!


----------



## eliza61

Teri LR said:


> I'm looking at booking a 1 bedroom villa at WL. Does anyone know if I can fit the pack and play in the walk in closet? Don't judge! Baby just sleeps so much better with closed space by herself.



LOL.  Teri as a women who had 3 babies/toddlers around at the same time, I am in no position to judge.  There were days when I would have slipped my kids a mickey (and not the mouse variety) to get them to sleep.

Now it's been a while so unfortunately when my kids were little pack and plays were huge gigantic things so we did not travel with them.  the walk ins are plenty big, there is actually a walk in to the walk in.  so you should be fine storing it out of the way.


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies!  


We just got back late last night from our trip East to settle my younger daughter into her new digs in Providence, RI.  It was a long trip (including the rental truck drive of 1,100 miles over two days) but everything went well.  Providence is a really nice city and we enjoyed a day trip to Boston and a few days in Newport, RI.  All in all, a great trip!

I see lots of activity continuing here. 

*Kathy*...congratulations on your driving pass and I hope your recovery continues along a swift path.

*rfassett*...congratulations on your anniversary.  Wonderful that you have so many great years and memories together.  

*eliza*...we only cruised once, for our honeymoon, and found a local TA very helpful.  The problem with do-it-yourself via the internet is there are so many options, and it's hard to tell what is a reputable company or deal out there.  I'd either use a TA or direct with the cruise company web site.  The cruise we did was Caribbean...St. Thomas, St. Maarten, Barbados and I think one other location.  Very nice as we sailed during the nights and every day woke up at a new port to explore.

I always enjoy keeping up with everyone, though I don't post as often as I used to.  Great to see such support from people brought together by, of all things, a timeshare resort.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies!
> 
> 
> We just got back late last night from our trip East to settle my younger daughter into her new digs in Providence, RI.  It was a long trip (including the rental truck drive of 1,100 miles over two days) but everything went well.  Providence is a really nice city and we enjoyed a day trip to Boston and a few days in Newport, RI.  All in all, a great trip!




Hi Granny! You were in Boston!? So close to me and you didn't stop by!!??  Sounds like you had a nice visit, Newport is great. Is your daughter working or going to school?


----------



## jimmytammy

Teri LR said:


> I'm looking at booking a 1 bedroom villa at WL. Does anyone know if I can fit the pack and play in the walk in closet? Don't judge! Baby just sleeps so much better with closed space by herself.



Welcome to the groupies Teri LR!!!!
No judging here


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Hi Granny! You were in Boston!? So close to me and you didn't stop by!!??  Sounds like you had a nice visit, Newport is great. Is your daughter working or going to school?




Sorry, Corinne...it was just a day trip (took the train up and back from Providence) and we did the touristy things (Duck tour, Freedom Trail, etc).  Had a great weather day for it and playing dodge-em with Boston drivers is always fun! 

My daughter graduated Indiana U. this past May and this is her first job out of college.  She is very excited with one week of employment under her belt!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Sorry, Corinne...it was just a day trip (took the train up and back from Providence) and we did the touristy things (Duck tour, Freedom Trail, etc).  Had a great weather day for it and playing dodge-em with Boston drivers is always fun!
> 
> My daughter graduated Indiana U. this past May and this is her first job out of college.  She is very excited with one week of employment under her belt!



Oh Granny that's so great!


----------



## wildernessDad

Since everybody but 3 of us will be returning on Dec 1, I was able to shave off the last night of our VWL 2-br vacation so that the 3 of us remaining could try out a Lake View 1-br over at the Grand Floridian for the last night of our vacation.  We're pretty excited to be able to try it out.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry Eliza few days behind but wanting to join in

I will share Contemporary/BLT, anybody want to guess where this was shot from?



When it was still MGM



A fav for Ice Cream



Me and Casey making our big acting debut



Enjoying Osbourne Lights



And one of our fav eateries



And enjoying a meal and some laughs with our buddy Kenny at Hoop Dee Doo



Two more shots, Ranger Stan doing his job getting ready to fly old Glory


----------



## jimmytammy

Got some exciting news and why I never knew this I dont know, but exciting even after 48 yrs of not knowing.  I found out Fri at a family breakfast that I am related to Daniel Boon(e).  He is my great, great, great, great Uncle.

So it made me think, are you related to anyone well known, whether it be worldwide, or locally.  I just like this kind of stuff, Granny feels my pain


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Got some exciting news and why I never knew this I dont know, but exciting even after 48 yrs of not knowing. I found out Fri at a family breakfast that I am related to Daniel Boon(e). He is my great, great, great, great Uncle.
> 
> So it made me think, are you related to anyone well known, whether it be worldwide, or locally. I just like this kind of stuff, Granny feels my pain


Two stories.  First, as a small child, I was always told that I was related to Pocahontas.  It struck me sometime in my early teens that if my family stock had come from Ireland and Wales not too many generations ago, that there was no way I could be related to the Indian princess.  Since then, of course, I've only heard about 27 million people say they were also related to Pocahontas.  Boy, she sure got around.    Second, and far more likely, somewhere in my lineage I'm connected to Cyrus W. Field.  Nah, I'm not gonna tell you who he is--gotta look him up.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Got some exciting news and why I never knew this I dont know, but exciting even after 48 yrs of not knowing.  I found out Fri at a family breakfast that I am related to Daniel Boon(e).  He is my great, great, great, great Uncle.
> 
> So it made me think, are you related to anyone well known, whether it be worldwide, or locally.  I just like this kind of stuff, Granny feels my pain



Jimmy...that is just too cool!  Makes me want to go dig up my fur skin hat I used to wear!  I'm afraid I am not related to anyone well known in any regard.   But I'm wondering how you made it this far without knowing that very cool family connection?  You'd think at one of the family gatherings, someone would know of your love of history and drop that little gem on you!  In any event, that is very neat!




sleepydog25 said:


> Two stories.  First, as a small child, I was always told that I was related to Pocahontas.  It struck me sometime in my early teens that if my family stock had come from Ireland and Wales not too many generations ago, that there was no way I could be related to the Indian princess.  Since then, of course, I've only heard about 27 million people say they were also related to Pocahontas.  Boy, she sure got around.    Second, and far more likely, somewhere in my lineage I'm connected to Cyrus W. Field.  Nah, I'm not gonna tell you who he is--gotta look him up.



Dude....don't be trashing Pocahontas' good name.  Why all those people would pick her to be descended from is kind of strange.  Since I'm from Missouri, maybe I should claim descendency from Sacagawea?  I could do a lot worse.  

As for Cyrus W. Field, I did look it up and that's quite impressive as well.  Again, I'm more likely to be related to W.C. Fields.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Two stories.  First, as a small child, I was always told that I was related to Pocahontas.  It struck me sometime in my early teens that if my family stock had come from Ireland and Wales not too many generations ago, that there was no way I could be related to the Indian princess.  Since then, of course, I've only heard about 27 million people say they were also related to Pocahontas.  Boy, she sure got around.    Second, and far more likely, somewhere in my lineage I'm connected to Cyrus W. Field.  Nah, I'm not gonna tell you who he is--gotta look him up.



Very cool!!  Communication guy ahead of his time  Got some Welsh and Irish blood in me too, plus German, English, and lots more that I have been told.  In other words, Im all mixed up


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Jimmy...that is just too cool!  Makes me want to go dig up my fur skin hat I used to wear!  I'm afraid I am not related to anyone well known in any regard.   But I'm wondering how you made it this far without knowing that very cool family connection?  You'd think at one of the family gatherings, someone would know of your love of history and drop that little gem on you!  In any event, that is very neat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude....don't be trashing Pocahontas' good name.  Why all those people would pick her to be descended from is kind of strange.  Since I'm from Missouri, maybe I should claim descendency from Sacagawea?  I could do a lot worse.
> 
> As for Cyrus W. Field, I did look it up and that's quite impressive as well.  Again, I'm more likely to be related to W.C. Fields.


Granny
You are well known around here and thats good enough for us


----------



## Muushka

I say JimmyTammy AKA JT now be christened JimmyBoone  AKA JB


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> I say JimmyTammy AKA JT now be christened JimmyBoone AKA JB


*Sly* votes "yes!"


----------



## rfassett

My near brush with royalty: According to one legend, still recounted by tour guides at Falaise, it all started when Robert, the young Duke of Normandy saw Herleva from the roof of his castle tower. The walkway on the roof still looks down on the dyeing trenches cut into stone in the courtyard below, which can be seen to this day from the tower ramparts above. The traditional way of dyeing leather or garments was for individuals to trample barefoot on the garments which were awash in the dyeing liquid in these trenches. Herleva, legend goes, seeing the Duke on his ramparts above, raised her skirts perhaps a bit more than necessary in order to attract the Duke's eye. The latter was immediately smitten and ordered her brought in (as was customary for any wench that caught the Duke's eye) through the back door. Herleva refused, saying she would only enter the Duke's castle on horseback through the front gate. The Duke, filled with lust, could only agree. In a few days, Herleva, dressed in the finest her father could provide, and sitting on a white horse, rode proudly through the front gate, her head held high. This gave Herleva a semi-official status as the Duke's mistress.  She later gave birth to his son, William, in 1027 or 1028, and probably a daughter, Adelaide, in 1030.

Herleva is my 32nd great grandmother. And Rebecca says my stubbornness comes from along way back.


----------



## rfassett

And my name sake lineage entered the US as an indentured servant after being amongst the Scots that participated in the Battle of Worcester, part of England's civil war.

And I will stop there. You really do not want to get a genealogist started on this kind of thing. We could be here all night.

Congrats JT.


----------



## Susieo

Yes.... It fits... We did it our last three trips. You have to take the luggage rack out, and we locked the safe and removed the key so the little guy didn't grab it if he stood up. Hanging clothes is a challenge if you wash them and don't want to put them in the dryer (the entryway closet works for that...) we plugged his sound machine in outside the door in the sink outlet, and snaked the wire under the pocket door.... I just left it cracked open so he got some air circulation.

Good luck!  The 1 bedroom villas are perfect for our family.... I'm sure you will love them!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Susieo!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Really cool rfasset!!!  And genealogy is not a bad thing to talk about


----------



## DiznyDi

I've really enjoyed the pictures!  Thank you all for posting. The resorts, Cruise line and Castaway Cay, California and particularly the new and updated monorail - wow!

Lineage:  Well, I don't believe I have anyone exciting in my background. Though many of you really have stories to tell.  *Muush* I like JimmyBoone AKA JB!

If I've missed any newcomers to the thread, WELCOME! Always nice to have new Groupies join in.


----------



## SAT887

I have to say I found the pack n play conversation pretty entertaining... Since we have used the laundry room at OKW for the same thing. The ones in the GVs are huge! She had more room and privacy than in the bedroom upstairs.


----------



## SAT887

Ok - so our trip in January may have added family!  Does anyone know if the 1 bedrooms are allowed to have 5 people and an infant?  Basically our group would be 4 adults and 2 kids (4&2)....

ETA- finally got my phone and DVC website to communicate- looks like that option is a no go.


----------



## sleepydog25

rfassett said:


> My near brush with royalty: According to one legend, still recounted by tour guides at Falaise, it all started when Robert, the young Duke of Normandy saw Herleva from the roof of his castle tower. The walkway on the roof still looks down on the dyeing trenches cut into stone in the courtyard below, which can be seen to this day from the tower ramparts above. The traditional way of dyeing leather or garments was for individuals to trample barefoot on the garments which were awash in the dyeing liquid in these trenches. Herleva, legend goes, seeing the Duke on his ramparts above, raised her skirts perhaps a bit more than necessary in order to attract the Duke's eye. The latter was immediately smitten and ordered her brought in (as was customary for any wench that caught the Duke's eye) through the back door. Herleva refused, saying she would only enter the Duke's castle on horseback through the front gate. The Duke, filled with lust, could only agree. In a few days, Herleva, dressed in the finest her father could provide, and sitting on a white horse, rode proudly through the front gate, her head held high. This gave Herleva a semi-official status as the Duke's mistress. She later gave birth to his son, William, in 1027 or 1028, and probably a daughter, Adelaide, in 1030.
> 
> Herleva is my 32nd great grandmother. And Rebecca says my stubbornness comes from along way back.


What, no Pocahontas?    Very cool lineage story!


----------



## rfassett

sleepydog25 said:


> What, no Pocahontas?    Very cool lineage story!



 No Pocahontas -at least that I have discovered so far.  But the William referenced is William the Conqueror.  Herleva married while the Duke was out on a pilgrimage and my ancestry comes from that marriage.

As to my ancestry coming to this country - they were here very early and in the trenches to get this country independent.  And here is something that only my line can claim - one of my ancestry relatives was the very first person in the US to be impeached.

Genealogy deals with the good, the bad, and the ugly.  But at the end of the day, all those who have gone before have played a huge part in who we are today.

I did have to stop searching one line though.  It was taking me in a direction I did not want to go.  It was rapidly leading to a conclusion that Rebecca and I may be much more closely related than just our marriage.   I have to let that digest awhile before I pursue it.


----------



## cahedberg

On the lineage....I too was told for a long time, I was related to Pocahontas....that was not true. What is true is I'm related to Capt John Smith. I blame it on the stories they married, which is not true either.  oh, and even though she's not "famous" per se, my great aunt worked on the ENIAC which I always thought was pretty cool....


----------



## luv2sleep

I'm finally on the waiting list for points!  I'm a wanna be groupie right now!


----------



## jimmytammy

luv2sleep said:


> I'm finally on the waiting list for points!  I'm a wanna be groupie right now!



Welcome to the groupies luv2sleep!!!!
You dont have to own, just have a love of all things Lodge
MooseDust(like pixie dust, but tones of green and brown with a smell similar to Yankee Candle's Autumn Lodge)to you that the waitlist happens fast!


----------



## sleepydog25

cahedberg said:


> On the lineage....I too was told for a long time, I was related to Pocahontas....that was not true. What is true is I'm related to Capt John Smith. I blame it on the stories they married, which is not true either.  oh, and even though she's not "famous" per se, my great aunt worked on the ENIAC which I always thought was pretty cool....


I even knew what ENIAC was.  Cool!  So, we were almost related in a Pocahontas way, huh?   




			
				JBoone said:
			
		

> MooseDust(like pixie dust, but tones of green and brown with a smell similar to Yankee Candle's Autumn Lodge)to you that the waitlist happens fast!


I didn't know they had that scent!  And, welcome to *luv2sleep*!  Best wishes for a quick wait.


----------



## jimmytammy

Anyone around their area call Wed. humpday too?  Always have around here.

Had dinner with wfc4life and sechem32 last night, among other things discussed(business, personal, etc.)obviously WDW, including upcoming trip and MagicBand plus.  Liz remionds me of myself when I was on top of all these things Disney.  I am just figuring out what the MBplus is, she is a seasoned vet on the subject.  Love having these kinds of talks as it informs me about things I am out of touch with.

So I guess we can say there was an impromtu groupie meet last night in Elon, NC


----------



## jimmytammy

That scent is hard to find, but Im sure you remember the smell the Villas lobby evoked a few yrs back when it was still new, woodsy, with hints of fir, pine, etc.
Well, we found the candles at a local YC(after reading on another post how this particular candle had very, very similar smells as our fav DVC resort)so we proceeded to buy up all they had, still have 5 unburned from many yrs back(its long owning gold, only better)

Every so often they will bring it back for lim. time, so keep watch, and do share if you see with us, FOR OUR EYES ONLY(meaning us groupies)

But, for a quick fix, YC's Balsam and Cedar is a close neighbor to the Aut. Lodge scent and can be found currently.


----------



## jimmytammy

Just checked YC website, showing Autumn Lodge scent available, not so 2 weeks ago, so if interested may want to check it out, they tend to not last long!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Just checked YC website, showing Autumn Lodge scent available, not so 2 weeks ago, so if interested may want to check it out, they tend to not last long!!!


Thanks, *JB*!


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies luv2sleep!!!!
> You dont have to own, just have a love of all things Lodge
> MooseDust(like pixie dust, but tones of green and brown with a smell similar to Yankee Candle's Autumn Lodge)to you that the waitlist happens fast!



Wait! What?  I had to send a check to Sly to be a member.

Welcome luv2sleep - pull up a rocker and let's chat!


----------



## sleepydog25

rfassett said:


> Wait! What? I had to send a check to Sly to be a member.
> 
> Welcome luv2sleep - pull up a rocker and let's chat!


Thanks for reminding me!  *Luv2sleep*, that will be a $50 newbie fee, payable to _moi.  _Please make out check or money order to 
Newbie Lovin' Me Some Lodge Investments  
*Slydog*, Chairman


----------



## Muushka

slydog said:
			
		

> I even knew what ENIAC was.  Cool!  So, we were almost related in a Pocahontas way, huh?
> 
> 
> I didn't know they had that scent!  And, welcome to *luv2sleep*!  Best wishes for a quick wait.



Whoa Slydog, I saw what you did to JBoone's quote!  Clever!


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Whoa Slydog, I saw what you did to JBoone's quote! Clever!


----------



## mvndvm

sleepydog25 said:


> Someone with more aptitude for such things will have to help you with the banners.  I think for a couple of my pics, I merely cut and pasted.    This is the friendliest group on the DIS (by our unanimous acclamation, so it must be true); we all bring a love for the Lodge and the Villas to this group, and there are no other requirements (save the $50 newbie fee payable to _moi_ ).  Again, welcome and congratulations on the contract!



Slydog - may I say your name is very appropriate.  I see you try to get $50 from all rookies.  I'm keeping my eye on you!  

Matt


----------



## luv2sleep

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks for reminding me!  Luv2sleep, that will be a $50 newbie fee, payable to moi.  Please make out check or money order to
> Newbie Lovin' Me Some Lodge Investments
> Slydog, Chairman



Haha. Funny! 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## sleepydog25

mvndvm said:


> Slydog - may I say your name is very appropriate. I see you try to get $50 from all rookies. I'm keeping my eye on you!
> 
> Matt


 


			
				luv2sleep said:
			
		

> Haha. Funny!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!


I have no clue of which thou speakest.


----------



## sleepydog25

*JB*, I promised you pictures of BLT some time ago, but now that I've got them uploaded (finally), here are a few.

*Studio, Lake View (can't remember the number, but something like 5575)*








*Looking toward the lake and pool (obviously)*




*Looking toward lobby *




*EWP from the balcony*




I'll show more pics from the TOWL later.


----------



## DiznyDi

*luv2sleep!*
Moose dust that the time passes quickly and you have VWL points lickety-split!

*JTBoone*, we Ohioans also refer to Wednesday as 'humpday'. Colloquial language can be really funny sometimes!  In regard to 'Autumn Lodge', I was able to secure multiple large jars a while back.  Still have several of them packed away.  Nice that YC has brought the scent out again.

DDad's time at the construction site has come to an abrupt end.  Unfortunately he fell at the job site last week and broke a rib in his back! His left arm is not fully functional and he has difficulty walking.  Fortunately our family physician is also our friend.  What was a fracture in our local Emergency Room on Friday, broke clean on Saturday.  After a horrible Saturday night the Dr came to the house early Sunday A.M. with additional medication and binders in hand.  We're looking at about a 3 month healing time.  Our October trip is a mere 61 days out.  We have no intention of changing plans, we'll just be doing our trip at a much s-l-o-w-e-r pace. 

So nice to see the BLT pics, *Sly*.  Maybe one day DDad and I will stay there.....nah...I'd much rather stay at the Lodge!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> *luv2sleep!*
> Moose dust that the time passes quickly and you have VWL points lickety-split!
> 
> *JTBoone*, we Ohioans also refer to Wednesday as 'humpday'. Colloquial language can be really funny sometimes!  In regard to 'Autumn Lodge', I was able to secure multiple large jars a while back.  Still have several of them packed away.  Nice that YC has brought the scent out again.
> 
> DDad's time at the construction site has come to an abrupt end.  Unfortunately he fell at the job site last week and broke a rib in his back! His left arm is not fully functional and he has difficulty walking.  Fortunately our family physician is also our friend.  What was a fracture in our local Emergency Room on Friday, broke clean on Saturday.  After a horrible Saturday night the Dr came to the house early Sunday A.M. with additional medication and binders in hand.  We're looking at about a 3 month healing time.  Our October trip is a mere 61 days out.  We have no intention of changing plans, we'll just be doing our trip at a much s-l-o-w-e-r pace.
> 
> So nice to see the BLT pics, *Sly*.  Maybe one day DDad and I will stay there.....nah...I'd much rather stay at the Lodge!



Oh no!  Poor Ddad!             Wishing him a very speedy recovery.               So glad you wion't have to cancel your October trip.  Really looking forward to seeing both of you.


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> *luv2sleep!*
> Moose dust that the time passes quickly and you have VWL points lickety-split!
> 
> *JTBoone*, we Ohioans also refer to Wednesday as 'humpday'. Colloquial language can be really funny sometimes!  In regard to 'Autumn Lodge', I was able to secure multiple large jars a while back.  Still have several of them packed away.  Nice that YC has brought the scent out again.
> 
> DDad's time at the construction site has come to an abrupt end.  Unfortunately he fell at the job site last week and broke a rib in his back! His left arm is not fully functional and he has difficulty walking.  Fortunately our family physician is also our friend.  What was a fracture in our local Emergency Room on Friday, broke clean on Saturday.  After a horrible Saturday night the Dr came to the house early Sunday A.M. with additional medication and binders in hand.  We're looking at about a 3 month healing time.  Our October trip is a mere 61 days out.  We have no intention of changing plans, we'll just be doing our trip at a much s-l-o-w-e-r pace.
> 
> So nice to see the BLT pics, *Sly*.  Maybe one day DDad and I will stay there.....nah...I'd much rather stay at the Lodge!



Tell DDad I am totally thinking of him.  Even though it has already been 3 months plus since I was hurt and I refused to give up any of my already planned trips, I sympathize.  

But I also know that my pace for the next quite a few months will be definitely slower than in the past.


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> *luv2sleep!*
> Moose dust that the time passes quickly and you have VWL points lickety-split!
> 
> *JTBoone*, we Ohioans also refer to Wednesday as 'humpday'. Colloquial language can be really funny sometimes! In regard to 'Autumn Lodge', I was able to secure multiple large jars a while back. Still have several of them packed away. Nice that YC has brought the scent out again.
> 
> DDad's time at the construction site has come to an abrupt end. Unfortunately he fell at the job site last week and broke a rib in his back! His left arm is not fully functional and he has difficulty walking. Fortunately our family physician is also our friend. What was a fracture in our local Emergency Room on Friday, broke clean on Saturday. After a horrible Saturday night the Dr came to the house early Sunday A.M. with additional medication and binders in hand. We're looking at about a 3 month healing time. Our October trip is a mere 61 days out. We have no intention of changing plans, we'll just be doing our trip at a much s-l-o-w-e-r pace.
> 
> So nice to see the BLT pics, *Sly*. Maybe one day DDad and I will stay there.....nah...I'd much rather stay at the Lodge!


Thanks for the compliments on the shots.  And, ouch!  So sorry for DDad's and your pain (his physical and your mental).  Hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> *luv2sleep!*
> Moose dust that the time passes quickly and you have VWL points lickety-split!
> 
> *JTBoone*, we Ohioans also refer to Wednesday as 'humpday'. Colloquial language can be really funny sometimes!  In regard to 'Autumn Lodge', I was able to secure multiple large jars a while back.  Still have several of them packed away.  Nice that YC has brought the scent out again.
> 
> DDad's time at the construction site has come to an abrupt end.  Unfortunately he fell at the job site last week and broke a rib in his back! His left arm is not fully functional and he has difficulty walking.  Fortunately our family physician is also our friend.  What was a fracture in our local Emergency Room on Friday, broke clean on Saturday.  After a horrible Saturday night the Dr came to the house early Sunday A.M. with additional medication and binders in hand.  We're looking at about a 3 month healing time.  Our October trip is a mere 61 days out.  We have no intention of changing plans, we'll just be doing our trip at a much s-l-o-w-e-r pace.
> 
> So nice to see the BLT pics, *Sly*.  Maybe one day DDad and I will stay there.....nah...I'd much rather stay at the Lodge!



Our Dad has an injury???  Please give him our wishes for a speedy recovery.

Sleepy or Sly, when I look at the BLT pictures, I still can't believe how much I love that place!
Thanks for posting them.


----------



## wfc4life

Muushka said:


> I say JimmyTammy AKA JT now be christened JimmyBoone  AKA JB



I'll vote for that!!!


----------



## wfc4life

jimmytammy said:


> Anyone around their area call Wed. humpday too?  Always have around here.
> 
> Had dinner with wfc4life and sechem32 last night, among other things discussed(business, personal, etc.)obviously WDW, including upcoming trip and MagicBand plus.  Liz remionds me of myself when I was on top of all these things Disney.  I am just figuring out what the MBplus is, she is a seasoned vet on the subject.  Love having these kinds of talks as it informs me about things I am out of touch with.
> 
> So I guess we can say there was an impromtu groupie meet last night in Elon, NC



Great time had by all!!! Just found out Wilson Phillips will be at F&W, so there will be some shuffling of plans so we can see them. Sechem32 mistakenly thought I had no interest in seeing them. In her defense, mellow music isn't my usual cup of tea, but there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## wfc4life

horselover said:


> Oh no!  Poor Ddad!             Wishing him a very speedy recovery.               So glad you wion't have to cancel your October trip.  Really looking forward to seeing both of you.



Praying for DD's speedy recovery. Looking forward to seeing you both in October.


----------



## lodge

wfc4life said:


> Great time had by all!!! Just found out Wilson Phillips will be at F&W, so there will be some shuffling of plans so we can see them. Sechem32 mistakenly thought I had no interest in seeing them. In her defense, mellow music isn't my usual cup of tea, but there are exceptions to every rule.



Hold on for one more day, things are gonna change!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Oh Di - poor DiznyDad!  More best wishes for a speedy, pain free recovery!!  A trip to WDW sounds like a very good thing to be looking forward to.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BTW - this Scandinavian descendent is feeling a little left out that Pocahontas has never ever been mentioned as an ancestor in our family.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Whoa Slydog, I saw what you did to JBoone's quote!  Clever!



Do tell, because I am totally missing something here


----------



## jimmytammy

wfc4life
We are planning on seeing WP also.  I try to take advantage of all bands unless they are 90s and later as most dont appeal to me.  Edwin McCain will be there our 1st night, so trying to fit that one in though he is 90s music, he has couple likeable songs.  Boys2Men will be there and though Im not a huge fan still enjoy their harmonies.  Take advantage while I can.

Di 
Hope the healing process begins soon.  Tell Dad he cant get out of a meet that easy, me and William will be by to get him out of that room and to the top of the world if we have to carry him, right William?

You guys and your JB stuff, too funny


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> *JB*, I promised you pictures of BLT some time ago, but now that I've got them uploaded (finally), here are a few.
> 
> *Studio, Lake View (can't remember the number, but something like 5575)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking toward the lake and pool (obviously)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking toward lobby *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EWP from the balcony*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll show more pics from the TOWL later.



Thanks so much for these!!  We enjoyed last night over coffee(unleaded variety, its an age thing)


----------



## rfassett

DiznyDi said:


> :
> 
> DDad's time at the construction site has come to an abrupt end.  Unfortunately he fell at the job site last week and broke a rib in his back! His left arm is not fully functional and he has difficulty walking.  Fortunately our family physician is also our friend.  What was a fracture in our local Emergency Room on Friday, broke clean on Saturday.  After a horrible Saturday night the Dr came to the house early Sunday A.M. with additional medication and binders in hand.  We're looking at about a 3 month healing time.  Our October trip is a mere 61 days out.  We have no intention of changing plans, we'll just be doing our trip at a much s-l-o-w-e-r pace.



That sounds like no fun at all.  Broken bones can be very debilitating - especially in the back area.  I will be praying for quick, painless and complete recovery.  And will also be praying for patience for you both.  Broken ribs are nothing to take lightly - there are a number of organs that those ribs are designed to protect that could become a victim to unsecured rib edges.  Tell him to listen, listen, listen to the doctor.  And he probably should not do any of this  or this or this  or this  or this  for a while.  But this  should be OK is small doses.


----------



## Muushka

jimmyBoone said:


> Do tell, because I am totally missing something here



Check your name in my quote.  Sly dog is sly indeed


----------



## MMrules

jimmytammy said:


> Just checked YC website, showing Autumn Lodge scent available, not so 2 weeks ago, so if interested may want to check it out, they tend to not last long!!!



Is this scent supposed to smell like the actual VWL?  I am familiar with the candle, but don't recall smelling it at the hotel.  I live about 1 hour from the YC factory so I may be able to hoard a bunch of them if it is the same smell.  I will want to recapture the memory of the resort as often as possible!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wow . . .thanks all for your good wishes and prayers for a speedy recovery.

As I peer out of the bedroom window, through the fog of the medications, barely lifting my arm to signal to DiznyDi I am in need of this or that, faint memories of a place I once knew drift in and out; a happy place, a place that has been a source of great experiences and great friends; but it seems so far away and so distant that it can't be real . . . . 


Naaaaaaaaaaa . . . just kidding.  I am back in my office now everyday, but servicing the troops back at the site from here.  I am very soar and moving slowly, but looking toward October to return to the playground of my heart with DiznyDi, my best friend!  Awww - Food and Wine here we come! 

Thanks again for all concerns.   I have been following along, "lurking" in the background, just keeping my head down and trying not to get hurt - oops . .


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> BTW - this Scandinavian descendent is feeling a little left out that Pocahontas has never ever been mentioned as an ancestor in our family.


Sorry. Just take two lutefisk and drink plenty of fluids. You'll be better in the morning. 

Well, now you've gone and done it *JTJB*. You liked my pictures so you get more. Everyone else has to suffer. Besides, it's 66F, foggy, and rainy--just like yesterday and as tomorrow is supposed to be--so I have nothing else to do.  (Pics are a bit fuzzy as I was working with a new camera. Deal with it.)

*MK from TOWL as we await "Wishes!"*




*GF from TOWL*




*CR with monorail inbound from TOWL*




*And our beloved Lodge from TOWL*




Even from that distance, our Lodge seems so serene and harmonious with nature. I'll put up some "Wishes!" shots later.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> *JB*, I promised you pictures of BLT some time ago, but now that I've got them uploaded (finally), here are a few.
> 
> *Studio, Lake View (can't remember the number, but something like 5575)*



But really the most important detail from this photo is Luv has a lovely Dooney & Burke Disney travel tote!      

Nice to see you posting Ddad!   Get better soon!


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> Sorry. Just take two lutefisk and drink plenty of fluids. You'll be better in the morning.
> 
> Well, now you've gone and done it *JTJB*. You liked my pictures so you get more. Everyone else has to suffer. *Besides, it's 66F, foggy, and rainy--just like yesterday and as tomorrow is supposed to be*--so I have nothing else to do.  (Pics are a bit fuzzy as I was working with a new camera. Deal with it.)



Sleepy, I mean Sly, that is just mean!!  We have been averaging 100 to 105 degrees, might have even had 106 one day.  It has been miserable with no end in sight and absolutely no RAIN in the forecast!!!


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Wow . . .thanks all for your good wishes and prayers for a speedy recovery.
> 
> As I peer out of the bedroom window, through the fog of the medications, barely lifting my arm to signal to DiznyDi I am in need of this or that, faint memories of a place I once knew drift in and out; a happy place, a place that has been a source of great experiences and great friends; but it seems so far away and so distant that it can't be real . . . .
> 
> 
> Naaaaaaaaaaa . . . just kidding.  I am back in my office now everyday, but servicing the troops back at the site from here.  I am very soar and moving slowly, but looking toward October to return to the playground of my heart with DiznyDi, my best friend!  Awww - Food and Wine here we come!
> 
> Thanks again for all concerns.   I have been following along, "lurking" in the background, just keeping my head down and trying not to get hurt - oops . .



Oh ugh!!!  You are nominated for an Academy Award for that performance!

Nah, I'm glad you're on the mend.

*Sly*, I dealt with the fuzziness  and wanted to comment on your
"Magic Hour" (or Golden Hour) pictures , they were great.

I need to start taking more pictures at those rare times.


----------



## luv2sleep

Wow after just 2 weeks on the list my 100 points cane through today!!!!  They are IN my account!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## wfc4life

JT, just say the word and we will help get DD to the meet :O) Remember I'm an experienced scooter operator <loll>.


----------



## luv2sleep

wfc4life said:


> I'm available if needed :O)



Tee hee. I don't know what to do with myself. I'm so darn excited! I didn't expect them for months!


----------



## rusafee1183

Hey guys! It's been a busy few days. I was off work since last Thursday, and just got back in the office today. I did a few family events (my pap turned 73 on Monday), took pregnancy photos for a friend, went to the Nationality Rooms at the University of Pittsburgh and did some sightseeing in Oakland... and then went to see Maroon 5 on Tuesday! It was soo good! Plus, you know... Adam Levine. 

It's been a great few days away from the office 



jimmytammy said:


> That scent is hard to find, but Im sure you remember the smell the Villas lobby evoked a few yrs back when it was still new, woodsy, with hints of fir, pine, etc.
> Well, we found the candles at a local YC(after reading on another post how this particular candle had very, very similar smells as our fav DVC resort)so we proceeded to buy up all they had, still have 5 unburned from many yrs back(its long owning gold, only better)
> 
> Every so often they will bring it back for lim. time, so keep watch, and do share if you see with us, FOR OUR EYES ONLY(meaning us groupies)
> 
> But, for a quick fix, YC's Balsam and Cedar is a close neighbor to the Aut. Lodge scent and can be found currently.



Thanks for the heads up JT! (Or JBoone? I can't keep up around here...  )

I love the "Oceanside" and "Paris Daydream" candles from Bath & Body Works. They smell just like Soarin' to me 



mvndvm said:


> Slydog - may I say your name is very appropriate.  I see you try to get $50 from all rookies.  I'm keeping my eye on you!
> 
> Matt



That's probably wise. We don't call him *Sly* for no good reason... 



DiznyDi said:


> So nice to see the BLT pics, *Sly*.  Maybe one day DDad and I will stay there.....nah...I'd much rather stay at the Lodge!



We're the same Di. We stayed at BLT once, and while it was beautiful and clean and modern ... it just wasn't for us. I would take the rustic feel of AKV or VWL over BLT anyday. 



Dizny Dad said:


> Wow . . .thanks all for your good wishes and prayers for a speedy recovery.
> 
> As I peer out of the bedroom window, through the fog of the medications, barely lifting my arm to signal to DiznyDi I am in need of this or that, faint memories of a place I once knew drift in and out; a happy place, a place that has been a source of great experiences and great friends; but it seems so far away and so distant that it can't be real . . . .
> 
> 
> Naaaaaaaaaaa . . . just kidding.  I am back in my office now everyday, but servicing the troops back at the site from here.  I am very soar and moving slowly, but looking toward October to return to the playground of my heart with DiznyDi, my best friend!  Awww - Food and Wine here we come!
> 
> Thanks again for all concerns.   I have been following along, "lurking" in the background, just keeping my head down and trying not to get hurt - oops . .



 

So sorry again about the injury DDad, but I am so happy you'll both be able to slow down and enjoy the F&WF. It will be a 'stop and smell the roses' trip 




luv2sleep said:


> Wow after just 2 weeks on the list my 100 points cane through today!!!!  They are IN my account!!! Woo hoo!





*WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!! So exciting!!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Sorry. Just take two lutefisk and drink plenty of fluids. You'll be better in the morning.



  I think some Krumkake, lefse or Kransekake would perform that task far better!  For fluids I'm sure you were recommending Aquavit to forget eating the lutefisk though.  

Just this morning I was explaining to my farrier what lutefisk was.  As usual I got the look that such a dish was crazy.  I couldn't disagree.


----------



## sleepydog25

horsedoovers said:


> But really the most important detail from this photo is *Luv has a lovely Dooney & Burke Disney travel tote!*
> 
> Nice to see you posting Ddad! Get better soon!


  I declare, that tote gets tons of compliments.  Might I add that she has a lovely matching purse thanks to _moi_--two Christmases ago, I believe.  She's long been a Coach aficionado but in recent years has switched to D&B.  Too funny.



			
				meowx2 said:
			
		

> Sleepy, I mean Sly, that is just mean!! We have been averaging 100 to 105 degrees, might have even had 106 one day. It has been miserable with no end in sight and absolutely no RAIN in the forecast!!!


At first, I thought you were calling me mean for ordering you lutefisk!    I will admit that if I had to choose between too wet or too dry, I'd go for wet every time.  Drought ain't funny, and water will be the new oil one day.  Still, we've had one of the wettest springs and summers in decades around here:  22 inches of rain in July alone (avg. around 9").  We get two days of solid, begin to dry out weather, then a week of rain, fog, and clouds.  Waterlogged are we, but I feel your pain.  



			
				BaMuushka said:
			
		

> *Sly*, I dealt with the fuzziness  and wanted to comment on your "Magic Hour" (or Golden Hour) pictures , they were great.


Thank you.  The camera in question is actually a vid-cam, and it takes excellent stills, too, but OE was rampant.  



			
				luv2sleepbutobviouslydidn'thavetoforlongseeinghowquicklyyourwaitlistcamethrough said:
			
		

> Wow after just 2 weeks on the list my 100 points cane through today!!!! They are IN my account!!! Woo hoo!


Way. . .to. . .go!  Wow!  That was fast.  They must like you better than *rusafee *and me.  

Speaking of. . .





			
				rustisfree said:
			
		

> That's probably wise. We don't call him *Sly* for no good reason...


I am shock-ed, shock-ed I say.


----------



## rfassett

I was listening to some older music today and heard this and thought of all of you groupies. I imagined that I was sitting in a rocker in front of the fireplace in the big lobby surrounded by all of you. This is for all you...


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WCilbkA-wxw


----------



## horselover

luv2sleep said:


> Wow after just 2 weeks on the list my 100 points cane through today!!!!  They are IN my account!!! Woo hoo!



Congratulations!!!    


Quote:
*Originally Posted by horsedoovers View Post*
_But really the most important detail from this photo is Luv has a lovely Dooney & Burke Disney travel tote!


I declare, that tote gets tons of compliments. Might I add that she has a lovely matching purse thanks to moi--two Christmases ago, I believe. She's long been a Coach aficionado but in recent years has switched to D&B. Too funny._

Ok why the heck is my screen name showing up as horsedoovers?!!!   

I'm a Coach girl too.  Luv & I must meet!             I have that same patterned Dooney in the letterbag style purse too.  Mine is in purple.  My favorite color.         (insert purple smiley!)    I get a ton of compliments on that purse when I go to the World & people are always asking me where I got it.  You can't get the purple one anymore.

Guess who's finally going to a conference in Orlando?   I've been waiting & hoping the opportunity would come up for me to attend a conference in the World & it finally has.  Bonus trip to Disney end of Oct!           That will be 2 trips in the same month.           I have made very good use of my AP this year.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> *Originally Posted by horsedoovers View Post*
> _Ok why the heck is my screen name showing up as horsedoovers?!!!_
> 
> I'm a Coach girl too. Luv & I must meet!  I have that same patterned Dooney in the letterbag style purse too. Mine is in purple. My favorite color.  (insert purple smiley!) I get a ton of compliments on that purse when I go to the World & people are always asking me where I got it. You can't get the purple one anymore.
> 
> Guess who's finally going to a conference in Orlando? I've been waiting & hoping the opportunity would come up for me to attend a conference in the World & it finally has. Bonus trip to Disney end of Oct!  That will be 2 trips in the same month.  I have made very good use of my AP this year.


I have no idea how that might have happened.    If you and Chris meet, you can do a D&B Showcase over in EPCOT.    Congrats on the two-trip tally for October.  *Luv* will be there in late Sept for a meet with friends, and though I'll meet up with her a couple of times, I'll be spending that time in nearby Melbourne with my eldest and her clan.  Still, I'll get to use my AP one more time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Slyguy said:


> At first, I thought you were calling me mean for ordering you lutefisk!



Twokats may not have meant that but I might have modified my post from starting that way!


----------



## cahedberg

I'm totally lost......what's lutefisk? Maybe I should ask my Swedish DH?


----------



## Muushka

OK Sly, do you see what you have started on this Groupie thread????
Chaos I tell you , chaos!!!!
I'm now BaMuushka!!!!
Oh the humanity........



cahedberg said:


> I'm totally lost......what's lutefisk? Maybe I should ask my Swedish DH?



Ever seen the movie Drop Dead Gorgeous?



> Brett Clemmens: (after Becky has tossed her food tray in, splattering Amber who`s working in the cafeteria with it`s contents - Brett looks apologetic) Uhhh you have some lutefisk in your hair.
> Amber Atkins: Lutefisk - well must be Wednesday, then.
> Iona Hildebrandt: Lutefisk. It`s cod, that`s been soaked in lye for about a week.
> Iona Hildebrandt: It`s best served with lots of butter.



There you have it.  And a hoot of a movie too.  If you like that dark sort of comedy.
Who knew Muush would love those dark comedies?????


----------



## DiznyDi

luv2sleep said:


> Wow after just 2 weeks on the list my 100 points cane through today!!!!  They are IN my account!!! Woo hoo!


 See, all that Moose dust worked!  So exciting! Congratulations!



wfc4life said:


> JT, just say the word and we will help get DD to the meet :O) Remember I'm an experienced scooter operator <loll>.



 Too funny!  We are both looking forward to our meet at the TOWL; even if we have to start the trek at 4 to get their by 8 

*Julie* I noticed the D&B travel tote in Sly's pics too.  I think I should join the party; I have more Coach bags in my closet than any 3 persons need.  Also have about 6 D&B Disney bags including one with luv's pattern and the similar style/pattern but from Aulani   The other bag I like are the Kipling bags.  They're so practical and rugged.  I keep a small backpack in my Owners Locker for Disney trips.  
I'm excited for you, 2 trips in one month!  If it were me, I'd probably just stay..... Maybe you could go camp-out with tea pot.....

*cahedberg* I didn't know what lutefisk was either, so I went to wikipedia - sounds..ah.. not to my tastes.  Actually sounds pretty disgusting. But I'm not a fish eater. So dried fish wouldn't appeal to me anyway,.


----------



## cahedberg

Ok then....no lutefisk for me!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> *cahedberg* I didn't know what lutefisk was either, so I went to wikipedia - sounds..ah.. not to my tastes.  Actually sounds pretty disgusting. But I'm not a fish eater. So dried fish wouldn't appeal to me anyway,.



You're in luck Di!  Lutefisk is decidedly un-dry by the time it's all done.  More like fish "jelly".   

My mom may have showed her greatest love for my dad when she, a Dane, prepared lutefisk for him, the Norwegian.  First - you put the clothes pin on your nose.  Then you soak the fish in water to get more of the lye out (or at least you used to have to soak it a lot - processing seemed to improve).  Then you boil it but not too long or it really is a sad pile of gelatin.  At the same time you melt about a pound of butter which will be poured over it by the diners.  Finally, after all the crazy people have consumed it you can clean up and finally take the clothes pin off your nose although the odor will linger for several days to remind you of the great feast.


----------



## DiznyDi

Kathy - did you eat this too?  Reminds me of a friend of the family who always had to have Limburger cheese.  Another of those 'clothes pin on the nose' type of foods.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> Kathy - did you eat this too?  Reminds me of a friend of the family who always had to have Limburger cheese.  Another of those 'clothes pin on the nose' type of foods.



Dad always said I had gotten a bit too much of the Danish side in me!  

When I was young I was given some.  After that it was decided it was too expensive for the child to eat.  
When I was a teen it was mentioned that I should stop wrinkling my nose at it or to try it again.  After that it was decided that Dad was lucky because it meant more for him.  
My question every year was why it needed so much butter if it tasted so good?

My grandmother, grandfather, a couple of aunts, dad and brother all thought it was delicious.  In the fall there are lutefisk suppers at several churches in the area I grew up in although for those of us that did not acquire the taste meatballs are on the menu too.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> OK Sly, do you see what you have started on this Groupie thread????
> Chaos I tell you , chaos!!!!
> I'm now BaMuushka!!!!
> Oh the humanity........
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen the movie Drop Dead Gorgeous?
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it. And a hoot of a movie too. If you like that dark sort of comedy.
> Who knew Muush would love those dark comedies?????


Color me provocateur.    Dark comedies, eh?  Who knew?!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday rfassett!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Check your name in my quote.  Sly dog is sly indeed



Thanks Barb!  Makes me realize I really need to keep my eye on SlyDog *SneakyDog* may be added to his list of names now

*DiznyDad*
So glad to see you!  I know you have been major busy, maybe God just needed you to slow down a bit.  Continue to heal, and we will see you soon!!

*wfc4life*
Yes, a scooter will work just fine for getting *DiznyDad* to TOTWL, no excuses DAD!!!

*SneakyDog*
Keep thos pics coming, fuzzy and all, esp. fond of that shot of VWL, hope we get that view in Feb.  I may just hang on the balcony all day!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

MMrules said:


> Is this scent supposed to smell like the actual VWL?  I am familiar with the candle, but don't recall smelling it at the hotel.  I live about 1 hour from the YC factory so I may be able to hoard a bunch of them if it is the same smell.  I will want to recapture the memory of the resort as often as possible!


Back in the day, around 2001-02 when VWL was fairly new, the lobby area esp. had faint smells of wood, hints of fir, maybe pine, redwood
Anyway, we were informed by another post that YC had this scent.  Obviously, YC scents are way over the top, and a lot less suttle than what VWL would have been, but you get the picture.  We love the scent so much, we hoard em too, bought 5(all they had) at our local store.  They will be out til early Dec., but tend to get gone sooner.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Barb! Makes me realize I really need to keep my eye on SlyDog *SneakyDog* may be added to his list of names now
> 
> *DiznyDad*
> So glad to see you! I know you have been major busy, maybe God just needed you to slow down a bit. Continue to heal, and we will see you soon!!
> 
> *wfc4life*
> Yes, a scooter will work just fine for getting *DiznyDad* to TOTWL, no excuses DAD!!!
> 
> *SneakyDog*
> Keep thos pics coming, fuzzy and all, esp. fond of that shot of VWL, hope we get that view in Feb. I may just hang on the balcony all day!!!


 Birthday wishes to *rfassett*!  *SleepySneakySly *also loved the view of the Lodge from TOWL.  As others have mentioned, I enjoyed visiting BLT, and its location is superb for MKing; however, my heart belongs to the Lodge (and *luv*, of course!).


----------



## rfassett

"Happy Birthday rfassett!!!!"

Thanks JBoone but tomorrow is actually Rebecca's birthday!  I will pass along your well wishes.  Thanks!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks Barb!  Makes me realize I really need to keep my eye on SlyDog *SneakyDog* may be added to his list of names now
> 
> *DiznyDad*
> So glad to see you!  I know you have been major busy, maybe God just needed you to slow down a bit.  Continue to heal, and we will see you soon!!
> 
> *wfc4life*
> Yes, a scooter will work just fine for getting *DiznyDad* to TOTWL, no excuses DAD!!!
> 
> *SneakyDog*
> Keep thos pics coming, fuzzy and all, esp. fond of that shot of VWL, hope we get that view in Feb.  I may just hang on the balcony all day!!!



I have to admit, Sleepy, I mean Sly, no Sneaky oh WHATEVER!!!  did a good job on twokats, but I do think he has way too much time on his hands to sit and come up with all these monikers for us, even though they are amusing!!

I seem to remember back in April when my leg broke a lot of people telling me that it was God's way of slowing me down.  I will admit it worked and I am slower, but like DDad, I was back at work even from the hospital!!!



sleepydog25 said:


> Birthday wishes to *rfassett*!  *SleepySneakySly *also loved the view of the Lodge from TOWL.  As others have mentioned, I enjoyed visiting BLT, and its location is superb for MKing; however, my heart belongs to the Lodge (and *luv*, of course!).



We will have to see what other words we can add to you. . . . isn't it something that all the words right now all start with S!!!



rfassett said:


> "Happy Birthday rfassett!!!!"
> 
> Thanks JBoone but tomorrow is actually Rebecca's birthday!  I will pass along your well wishes.  Thanks!



That is what we are known for is starting the celebration a day ahead so that the word gets out and it is not missed!  If you pay attention to the list and the greetings, we don't believe in waiting.

Tell her to have a great day tomorrow for me.


Tomorrow is my big 6 hour drive to pick up Kati from her summer job!  May traveling moose/pixie dust be with me along with God's grace!  Hope all the Groupies (with the exception of SleepySlySneaky) are staying cool.  Sunday we are only supposed to be up to 99. . . . a definite cold front for us!!!!


----------



## Muushka

How about:

*"PRE-Happy Birthday rfassett!!!!"*

*We need lots of notice for birthdays to make our dining plans!
So, where are we having lunch????*



twokats said:


> I have to admit, Sleepy, I mean Sly, no Sneaky oh WHATEVER!!!  did a good job on twokats, but I do think he has way too much time on his hands to sit and come up with all these monikers for us, even though they are amusing!!
> 
> *Too funny Kat!*
> 
> I seem to remember back in April when my leg broke a lot of people telling me that it was God's way of slowing me down.  I will admit it worked and I am slower, but like DDad, I was back at work even from the hospital!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We will have to see what other words we can add to you. . . . isn't it something that all the words right now all start with S!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is what we are known for is starting the celebration a day ahead so that the word gets out and it is not missed!  If you pay attention to the list and the greetings, we don't believe in waiting.
> 
> Tell her to have a great day tomorrow for me.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my big 6 hour drive to pick up Kati from her summer job!  May traveling moose/pixie dust be with me along with God's grace!  Hope all the Groupies (with the exception of SleepySlySneaky) are staying cool.  Sunday we are only supposed to be up to 99. . . . a definite cold front for us!!!!



I remember when I was in about the third grade, I had problems with the letter "S".

Sammy snake slithered silently.....

The sly, sneaky, sleepy dog wreaked on the Groupie thread!

Just kidding Sly, or whatever your name is.  

Best wishes for your 6 hour drive.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> *DiznyDi*: Maria have great fun and make lots of memories. The countdown to the wedding will be here before you know it!



Thanks *Diane*!!!! I've been in FL since late July 31....just got back late Tues and went right back in to work. Thankfully I'm off today! I'm in between unpacking from that trip and packing for our Fantasy cruise (we leave Sept 11!!!).  

SUCCESS !!!!  My daughter said "YES" to the dress!!! After 4 bridal shops we found this tiny little place in Orlando called Minerva's Bridal. So my trip this past week to shop with my daughter was a good one. I got to see where she works.....do some apartment touring with her while her fiance worked.....got some beach time......I absolutely am falling in love with the city of St Augustine. So much to see and do & I want to go back. 

I've missed over a week and a half of Groupie posts   My 86 year old aunt who I stayed with does not have Wifi I discovered. I took my iPad with me but couldn't connect. She lives in Flagler Beach and it's a sleepy little beach town that is getting a bit more modernized but slowly. 

Wanted to say "hello and welcome" to our new comers. 

Loved all the pics---some really gorgeous shots! Good idea *eliza* 

I also spied *Luv's* D&B bag 

*Also a belated happy birthday to BWV Dreamin!!!! Sorry I missed it and hope you had a magical day!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just wanted to share a few photos. First one is my daughter, Brittany, at her place of work in Anastasia State Park in St Augustine. She is doing her very first sea turtle release. The turtles were rescued by Sea World and rehabilitated. Once they are done, Sea World gives them to Anastasia St Park for release. 





I got to sneak a trip to the MK on Tues Aug 6 for about 3 hrs before flying back to Philadelphia. This was my very first time ever being alone in WDW. I have always been with family and/or friends. I had to try the new Main Street Bakery---sadly, it's pretty much a slightly themed Starbucks. I LOVE their coffee, but miss the old MS Bakery. I guess I thought they might interject more Disney themed items??? The only thing that stood out to me were the cups:





I texted this pic of myself to my family and friends.....





August 6 around 11 am.......


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> I have to admit, Sleepy, I mean Sly, no Sneaky oh WHATEVER!!!
> 
> We will have to see what other words we can add to you. . . . isn't it something that all the words right now all start with S!!!


At least my three names don't begin with the 6th letter of the alphabet (think about it. . .), and I don't belong to Slytherin, either.


 Lovely pictures, Mia; of course, the D&B gets noticed!


----------



## twokats

sleepydog25 said:


> At least my three names don't begin with the 6th letter of the alphabet (think about it. . .), and I don't belong to Slytherin, either.



Good point sleepy, but I don't have a problem with the letter S since my last name starts with it.   

I just like that we can all have this much fun with each other.  I look forward to my time with the Groupies everyday.


----------



## horselover

Maria - great pics!  Brittany is lovely & congrats to her on saying yes to the dress!   So do you think that could be a move to Florida in your future?  

Happy weekend groupie friends!


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> Maria - great pics!  Brittany is lovely & congrats to her on saying yes to the dress!   So do you think that could be a move to Florida in your future?
> 
> Happy weekend groupie friends!



Thank you *Julie* (and *Sleepydog*)!
Yes, once the wedding is paid for....Rob and I will be working on getting to FL. Probably will take us about 2 years after the wedding. We need to make improvements to our home here in PA and get it fixed up for sale. 
Can't wait!!!


----------



## luv2sleep

Now that I've got my points I can't decide what to do with them! Oh what a wonderful problem! So I have 2013 and 2014 points. I won't have enough vacation time to use them this use year but can next use year. I could come summer but our experience this June was tons of rain. So I'm not sure. Is summer always so rainy? We could also go during fall break (beg October). I could also use some the week after our cruise that returns on Dec 27th. What to do, what to do!  I'm limited to summer, Christmas, fall, and Spring break. We live in California so anything we do has to be at least a week. Thoughts?


----------



## sleepydog25

luv2sleep said:


> Now that I've got my points I can't decide what to do with them! Oh what a wonderful problem! So I have 2013 and 2014 points. I won't have enough vacation time to use them this use year but can next use year. I could come summer but our experience this June was tons of rain. So I'm not sure. Is summer always so rainy? We could also go during fall break (beg October). I could also use some the week after our cruise that returns on Dec 27th. What to do, what to do! I'm limited to summer, Christmas, fall, and Spring break. We live in California so anything we do has to be at least a week. Thoughts?


For my money, I'd do the week after Christmas and the cruise.  The World, and the Lodge especially, will still be decorated for the holidays.  Naturally, the Lodge is gorgeous then.  The weather can be chilly, but I don't believe it's traditionally very rainy, and what's Christmas without a bit of nip in the air?


----------



## Granny

luv2sleep said:


> Now that I've got my points I can't decide what to do with them! Oh what a wonderful problem! So I have 2013 and 2014 points. I won't have enough vacation time to use them this use year but can next use year. I could come summer but our experience this June was tons of rain. So I'm not sure. Is summer always so rainy? We could also go during fall break (beg October). I could also use some the week after our cruise that returns on Dec 27th. What to do, what to do!  I'm limited to summer, Christmas, fall, and Spring break. We live in California so anything we do has to be at least a week. Thoughts?



Very exciting...the planning is a big part of the fun!  

Summer isn't always rainy...usually a late afternoon shower for a half hour or so and then everything comes out sunny again.  The bigger issue with summer is the heat...it can be quite dramatic!

The week after December 27th would be great with the holiday decorations, but it is also part of the absolutely busiest time at WDW...the week between Christmas and New Years.  And of course travel during that time of year is its own headache.  But the decorations alone are awesome and worth it.  

The Fall (October) would be a great time.  The weather is more moderate, the crowds are still there (I think they always are) due to the Food & Wine Festival which is increasingly popular.  But of your choices, I'd go with October.  

Part of the answer to your question is what is most important to you?  Are you guys park touring commandos who want to hit the maximum amount of attractions each visit?  Or are you more leisurely and looking at WDW as some down time and not hectic?  How you like to vacation at WDW is probably going to give you your answer.  

The one thing I can say is that you want to book at the 11 month window on the dot if at all possible.  It's important most times of the year, and a MUST if you want to go any time from Thanksgiving through the end of the year or Spring Break/Easter timing.

Good luck!


----------



## jimmytammy

rfassett said:


> "Happy Birthday rfassett!!!!"
> 
> Thanks JBoone but tomorrow is actually Rebecca's birthday!  I will pass along your well wishes.  Thanks!



Sorry for the mistake

Happy Birthday Rebecca!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats 
Be careful on the ride, and I know you cant wait to get Kati home, tell her hey from us!!


----------



## jimmytammy

2 things..
Able to secure a seat for Jamie Deen culinary demonstration today through TIW.  Never been to one of these and since we recognized him, thought it would be cool.

Also, got documents back today from TSS/DVC, and we are official, in the system, new owners of BWV pts!!!!


----------



## luv2sleep

I'm definitely not a commando park person. I bought these points to be able to enjoy the Christmas season at VWL if I want to so I definitely want to experience it. I keep hearing though how "horrible" it is that week of the year. Personally I could care less about being at the park all day and riding a ton of rides. Some yes, but I don't need to ride all of the rides I like every trip. My son will want to ride some but he's good as long as he's having fun. I'm leaning towards a few days after Christmas! 

How many of you go and stay a VWL every year during December?


----------



## luv2sleep

jimmytammy said:


> 2 things..
> Able to secure a seat for Jamie Deen culinary demonstration today through TIW.  Never been to one of these and since we recognized him, thought it would be cool.
> 
> Also, got documents back today from TSS/DVC, and we are official, in the system, new owners of BWV pts!!!!



Congrats!!!!


----------



## rusafee1183

jimmytammy said:


> 2 things..
> Able to secure a seat for Jamie Deen culinary demonstration today through TIW.  Never been to one of these and since we recognized him, thought it would be cool.
> 
> Also, got documents back today from TSS/DVC, and we are official, in the system, new owners of BWV pts!!!!



Yay Jimmy!!! So exciting! It's crazy how fast things move when you have a 'normal' resale experience. We sent our closing docs back this past weekend and I received notice today that we 'closed' and that it may be 10-14 days before we receive the points in our account.

Luckily we isn't have any immediate need for them. Lol. From original offer until now our timeline has been about 3 months.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MiaSRN62

_Happy Birthday rfasset!!!_


----------



## Corinne

Holy Moly, I skip 3 or 4 days and the thread blows up! Busy *Groupies*

*DDad* before I could wish you a speedy recovery, you are well on your way! Glad to hear it!

*Julie/Sly* my eyes zeroed in on the D & B sketch bag too! I'm carrying my tote these days, and it just makes me  It's the little things people!!

*Sly* love love love the pics from TOWL, I have got to get there! 

*Jimmy* Congrats on the Jamie Deen tix and the points!! I would love to see Jamie! 

*Maria* so happy to hear your time in Florida was a success!  Loved your photos! ( I just knew you would manage *some* time at WDW!!) 

*happy birthday* to all the groupies I missed and  to our new groupies!


----------



## horselover

luv2sleep said:


> Now that I've got my points I can't decide what to do with them! Oh what a wonderful problem! So I have 2013 and 2014 points. I won't have enough vacation time to use them this use year but can next use year. I could come summer but our experience this June was tons of rain. So I'm not sure. Is summer always so rainy? We could also go during fall break (beg October). I could also use some the week after our cruise that returns on Dec 27th. What to do, what to do!  I'm limited to summer, Christmas, fall, and Spring break. We live in California so anything we do has to be at least a week. Thoughts?





sleepydog25 said:


> For my money, I'd do the week after Christmas and the cruise.  The World, and the Lodge especially, will still be decorated for the holidays.  Naturally, the Lodge is gorgeous then.  The weather can be chilly, but I don't believe it's traditionally very rainy, and what's Christmas without a bit of nip in the air?





Granny said:


> Very exciting...the planning is a big part of the fun!
> 
> Summer isn't always rainy...usually a late afternoon shower for a half hour or so and then everything comes out sunny again.  The bigger issue with summer is the heat...it can be quite dramatic!
> 
> The week after December 27th would be great with the holiday decorations, but it is also part of the absolutely busiest time at WDW...the week between Christmas and New Years.  And of course travel during that time of year is its own headache.  But the decorations alone are awesome and worth it.
> 
> The Fall (October) would be a great time.  The weather is more moderate, the crowds are still there (I think they always are) due to the Food & Wine Festival which is increasingly popular.  But of your choices, I'd go with October.
> 
> Part of the answer to your question is what is most important to you?  Are you guys park touring commandos who want to hit the maximum amount of attractions each visit?  Or are you more leisurely and looking at WDW as some down time and not hectic?  How you like to vacation at WDW is probably going to give you your answer.
> 
> The one thing I can say is that you want to book at the 11 month window on the dot if at all possible.  It's important most times of the year, and a MUST if you want to go any time from Thanksgiving through the end of the year or Spring Break/Easter timing.
> 
> Good luck!





luv2sleep said:


> I'm definitely not a commando park person. I bought these points to be able to enjoy the Christmas season at VWL if I want to so I definitely want to experience it. I keep hearing though how "horrible" it is that week of the year. Personally I could care less about being at the park all day and riding a ton of rides. Some yes, but I don't need to ride all of the rides I like every trip. My son will want to ride some but he's good as long as he's having fun. I'm leaning towards a few days after Christmas!
> 
> How many of you go and stay a VWL every year during December?



Sly & Granny already gave you good advice but I'll add my 2 cents.  

As Granny said October is a fantastic time to visit.  The weather is usually fantastic & there's a lot going on that time of year.  Food & Wine festival, Halloween party, Horror Nights at Universal if you're into that type of thing.  Since you're coming from CA & already have another trip planned for Dec. would airfare for a 2nd trip in Oct be a burden?  

Christmas at the Lodge.             It's magical I'm not going to lie.   But you will encounter crowds like you've probably never seen.  This year will be our third year going over Christmas (staying at BCV this time) so obviously it doesn't deter us but you must go into it with a plan.  If you want to enjoy the parks you have to get up early & be there for rope drop.  I know some people don't like doing that on vacation but at this time of year it's a must.  Take full advantage of A.M. extra magic hours too.  If you do this you can be done with all your favorite rides by 11-12 & you'll be heading back to the lovely Lodge as the rest of the guests continue to be packed in like sardines.         Find non-park things to do.   There's plenty!  Try mini golf.  Go explore all the resorts wonderful decorations.  Take a stroll down the nature path (or rent bikes or a surrey) to Ft. Wilderness.  If you have a car explore the area around Orlando.  Take a ride over to Celebration.  I've heard it's lovely at Christmas.  That's on our list for this year's something new.   You might even get lucky with the weather & be able to go to a water park.  That's how we spent Christmas day 2 years ago.  We went to Blizzard Beach & had the place practically to ourselves while everyone else went to MK & it closed due to capacity.  It was awesome!   As long as you know what you're getting into & plan for it you will have a great time.  

I'd avoid Summer unless you have no other option.  It's very crowded & as Eliza once said it's hotter than the devil's underpants.     



jimmytammy said:


> 2 things..
> Able to secure a seat for Jamie Deen culinary demonstration today through TIW.  Never been to one of these and since we recognized him, thought it would be cool.
> 
> Also, got documents back today from TSS/DVC, and we are official, in the system, new owners of BWV pts!!!!



Congrats on both Jimmy!  I didn't sign up for anything for either of my Oct. trips.  Nothing really appealed to me.  There was one mixology event end of Oct. that looked good but it's at a time I'll be at the conference so that's out.  Oh well more money for tasting!    



Corinne said:


> *Julie/Sly* my eyes zeroed in on the D & B sketch bag too! I'm carrying my tote these days, and it just makes me  *It's the little things people!!*



Yes it is!


----------



## jimmytammy

Got our letter from DVC today, yeahhhhh!!!!!!!  BWV here we come(next Oct after the cruise)


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday rfassett's Rebecca!* Hope you've enjoyed your day in a most amazing way!

 *Jimmy* Great news about your points and securing the Jamie Deen demo!

*Kathy*, safe travels as you make the journey to bring Kati home.  I'm sure she'll have enough wonderful stories to make the time pass quickly. 

*luv2sleep* DDad and I seldom miss a December stay at the Lodge.  It's my most favorite time of the year.  Unfortunately the December weather is not very dependable.  The holiday decorations, the Candlelight Processional, the Osborne Lights among others make this time of year hard to miss despite any potential inclimate weather.

*Maria*What area of Florida are looking at to re-locate?  I keep thinking we need to get out of these cold Ohio winters once retirement comes around. I love the sun!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Got our letter from DVC today, yeahhhhh!!!!!!!  BWV here we come(next Oct after the cruise)



*Congratulations JB!!!  *

Next October?  2014 for your cruise?

*Maria*, a move to FL?  Do tell!!


----------



## lodge

horselover said:


> Christmas at the Lodge.             It's magical I'm not going to lie



You are not kidding!


----------



## sleepydog25

It's early Sunday morning, and it's not raining which is cool (though to be fair, we only had a couple of brief showers yesterday and I managed to golf 18 holes [Ed. note: I sucked]), so I thought posting a few more pics might help folks ease through the day.


*"Wishes!" from TOWL (again, forgive the fuzziness; use your imagination )*
















And since this is the Lodge Groupies thread, here's an obligatory shot of the Lodge at night.


----------



## Corinne

The only winter travel we have done over the last 15+ years is to hockey games, but our son will be graduating in 2014 so this upcoming season will be his last.  very bittersweet.  One positive note though, we are hoping to finally get back to the Lodge during the holidays next year, it really IS the place to stay at that time of year. We have been there during the holidays since 1999! I'm glad the VWL is our home resort 

*sleepy*thanks for the photos, love the shot of you and your bride at the Lodge!

*Maria* I totally missed your moving to Florida comment, had to go back and re- read! We would like to buy a place to spend the winters ( someday!) but you are going to relocate? How exciting!


----------



## rusafee1183

Great shots Sly! 

I swear, I have never seen two people who look like they love each other more than the two of you.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> *Maria*What area of Florida are looking at to re-locate?  I keep thinking we need to get out of these cold Ohio winters once retirement comes around. I love the sun!


Hi *Di, Muushka and Corinne*!
Moving to Florida has been a dream of mine since my mid to late 30's. Now I turned 50 and the dream is getting more compelling. When my kids were young we didn't want to pull them out of school and away from friends. Then back around 2001-02 we wanted to go and bring grandmom too. She was totally on-board with the idea. Unfortunately she was diagnosed with cancer in late 2002 and we cared for her in her final months in our home until she passed in 2004. Then it was getting our three kids through college. 

Fast forward. Once my daughter's wedding day arrives and the planning and hectic pace subside, my hubby and I will put the planning in to full-steam-ahead mode. We need a new roof and a new windows and some other updates in our home to get it ready for sale. The cost of the wedding is putting all this on the back burner right now. We are well aware we will not be able to command the incomes in FL that we both have here in PA. So we want to get the most for our house in sale. We will most likely downsize in FL to a smaller home to meet our new income budget there. Our timeline is hopefully within 2-3 years after my daughter's wedding (estimating time to rennovate our house). We both want to be close to her. We will bring my youngest daughter with us but I think my son (who is 26) will stay here as his long-time girlfriend and her family are from upstate New York. So right now we like anywhere from the Palm Coast area up to St Augustine (focusing on east coast as most of my family is there). 
This is our long-range goal!!!! We may have to give up some vacations to reach this goal  


*CONGRATS JT!!!!!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Slydog*....that WL shot is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi *Di, Muushka and Corinne*!
> Moving to Florida has been a dream of mine since my mid to late 30's. Now I turned 50 and the dream is getting more compelling. When my kids were young we didn't want to pull them out of school and away from friends. Then back around 2001-02 we wanted to go and bring grandmom too. She was totally on-board with the idea. Unfortunately she was diagnosed with cancer in late 2002 and we cared for her in her final months in our home until she passed in 2004. Then it was getting our three kids through college.
> 
> Fast forward. Once my daughter's wedding day arrives and the planning and hectic pace subside, my hubby and I will put the planning in to full-steam-ahead mode. We need a new roof and a new windows and some other updates in our home to get it ready for sale. The cost of the wedding is putting all this on the back burner right now. We are well aware we will not be able to command the incomes in FL that we both have here in PA. So we want to get the most for our house in sale. We will most likely downsize in FL to a smaller home to meet our new income budget there. Our timeline is hopefully within 2-3 years after my daughter's wedding (estimating time to rennovate our house). We both want to be close to her. We will bring my youngest daughter with us but I think my son (who is 26) will stay here as his long-time girlfriend and her family are from upstate New York. So right now we like anywhere from the Palm Coast area up to St Augustine (focusing on east coast as most of my family is there).
> This is our long-range goal!!!! We may have to give up some vacations to reach this goal
> 
> 
> *CONGRATS JT!!!!!*



How exciting!  I think about relocating back to FL, right about November every year!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> *Congratulations JB!!!  *
> 
> Next October?  2014 for your cruise?
> 
> *Maria*, a move to FL?  Do tell!!



Yes, Oct 2014, sorry I didnt clarify.  One of our groupie members helped us as an agent to get us the cruise and room we were hoping for along with answering a _lot_ of questions for us 1st time cruisers.


----------



## luv2sleep

Thanks for the Xmas advice!  I'm definitely  going to go then. Paying to fly out to FL in Oct AND Dec does not make sense financially. 

Would it be worth it to stay at the lodge the night precruise, take transportation to port, cruise, and then return for a few nights stay at the lodge post cruise? Or is it better to stay at the Hyatt MCO the night before and just stay at the lodge afterwards?


----------



## sleepydog25

luv2sleep said:


> Thanks for the Xmas advice! I'm definitely going to go then. Paying to fly out to FL in Oct AND Dec does not make sense financially.
> 
> Would it be worth it to stay at the lodge the night precruise, take transportation to port, cruise, and then return for a few nights stay at the lodge post cruise? Or is it better to stay at the Hyatt MCO the night before and just stay at the lodge afterwards?


For me, the more Disney the better.    However, it depends on your timing and your mindset.  If you arrive relatively early to MCO, then you'd have time for DME and the drive to VWL.  A sneak peek at the Lodge before a cruise would be marvelous.  On the other hand, if you aren't arriving until evening, I'm not sure the time spent in transit to VWL and dealing with your luggage would be worthwhile.  That decision plays to your mindset, in general.  Is it worth the extra layer of transportation (to VWL) on your arrival day?  That's something only you can answer.  Either way, you'll enjoy Christmas!


----------



## jimmytammy

*SLY* Keep those shots flowing!  I too esp. like the shot of you and luv at WL


----------



## luv2sleep

sleepydog25 said:


> For me, the more Disney the better.    However, it depends on your timing and your mindset.  If you arrive relatively early to MCO, then you'd have time for DME and the drive to VWL.  A sneak peek at the Lodge before a cruise would be marvelous.  On the other hand, if you aren't arriving until evening, I'm not sure the time spent in transit to VWL and dealing with your luggage would be worthwhile.  That decision plays to your mindset, in general.  Is it worth the extra layer of transportation (to VWL) on your arrival day?  That's something only you can answer.  Either way, you'll enjoy Christmas!



Thank you. Makes sense. We wouldn't get in to MCO until at least 5 pm or so eastern. We will just stay at the Hyatt and book the room afterwards at the lodge.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Had a good time last night attending the Paul Revere & the Raiders concert at Hot August Nights in Reno.  We won't be at F&W this year so this was a nice pseudo American Gardens Theatre show.  Paul Revere was obviously very ill (mentioned radiation and has lost his hair) but had insisted on making the show and still provided lots of banter between songs - a nice show indeed and I hope he recovers to return for the F&G flower power concerts!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> *SLY* Keep those shots flowing! I too esp. like the shot of you and luv at WL


As you like. . .

*My stepgranddaughter Alex (sitting), my newest granddaughter Daphne (standing), my oldest daughter Rachel, my youngest daughter Catherine, and some old guy. . .*




*Perhaps my favorite Disney princess *




*Missing this place*


----------



## DiznyDi

Aw *Sly*, thanks for the pictures.  You and your lovely bride at the Lodge: a perfect ending to a perfect day! Thanks for sharing!

Boy *Maria*, you surely have busy days/weeks/months ahead of you.  A plan is always good!  It will all come together.  Moose Dust you don't lose your sanity during the tedious process.


----------



## SAT887

Sly - love the pictures of Wishes! I hope to sneak up to he TOWL on our January trip... Is it unheard of to see a kiddo or two up there? 

Also... while I do love the pictures of Wishes! Your wedding picture is absolutely beautiful ... Love it!  You are making me want to renew our vows in WDW! Also, cute family!


----------



## sleepydog25

SAT887 said:


> Sly - love the pictures of Wishes! I hope to sneak up to he TOWL on our January trip... Is it unheard of to see a kiddo or two up there?
> 
> Also... while I do love the pictures of Wishes! Your wedding picture is absolutely beautiful ... Love it! You are making me want to renew our vows in WDW! Also, cute family!


Thanks, Sarah!  I wish the fireworks photos were a bit clearer, but at least they show their magnificent scope.  Kids are definitely welcome--there were no less than 6-8 younger kids and several tweens and teens, as well.  The kids were ensconced in the grandeur of the fireworks. . .I just wish all the parents had been, too.  There were two sets of parents talking non-stop to their young children throughout the whole show.  An occasional "Did you see that?" or "Wow!  Look at that!" is certainly expected, but these folks had a comment for nearly every burst and explosion.  Such commentary made it difficult to catch the piped in music and voices.  Okay, off my soap box!  

You should renew your vows at WDW.  Quite a number of people do it, and I can imagine it's just as exciting as doing a wedding.  Thanks, too, for the compliments regarding the wedding shot and my family.  We stopped at my oldest daughter's house in Melbourne for a few nights before heading to the World.  As for the shot of the two of us, Chris and I opted for two photographers for our wedding.  Disney provided the one for the ceremony as part of the package (and we actually got the woman we wanted, to boot), but we paid extra for a second shoot the early evening and night before the wedding.  We had him begin with daylight shots at the Lodge, headed to the Contemporary for shots of the Castle in the background, and then came back to the Lodge for night time shots which we longed for.  Originally, our plan was to stand outside the gates of MK and get a few pictures at the Poly, but we got tired and the time went quickly.  I'll post a few more shots later.  Thanks again.


----------



## Muushka

Awwwwww Sly, wonderful pictures.

Anyone else receive that awesome DCL email last night?

No more smoking on balconies after some time in November!  Yay!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Since we're not cruisers, no email for us. I'm glad to see them make this transition. As an adult-onset asthma patient, I simple cannot tolerate smoke or even heavy perfume. The smells put my airways into immediate spasm that is difficult to control. I know there will be those opposed to this, and for that I'm sorry.


----------



## luv2sleep

Muushka said:


> Awwwwww Sly, wonderful pictures.
> 
> Anyone else receive that awesome DCL email last night?
> 
> No more smoking on balconies after some time in November!  Yay!!



I didn't get this email? Don't know why. It's awesome news though!


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Awwwwww Sly, wonderful pictures.
> 
> Anyone else receive that awesome DCL email last night?
> 
> No more smoking on balconies after some time in November! Yay!!


Thanks, Muush!  We got the email, and like you, we're happy for the policy change.  To be fair, we've not had any issues on our cruises with anyone smoking on their verandah next to us, but I know several who have had people smoking right next door, and while it wasn't breaking any rules, it was a nuisance.  My mom used to smoke up until a few years ago, and though she was very polite and aware of her habit's affect on those around her, it was hard to see and smell her puffing away.   In the long run, it will seem normal.


----------



## luv2sleep

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks, Muush!  We got the email, and like you, we're happy for the policy change.  To be fair, we've not had any issues on our cruises with anyone smoking on their verandah next to us, but I know several who have had people smoking right next door, and while it wasn't breaking any rules, it was a nuisance.  My mom used to smoke up until a few years ago, and though she was very polite and aware of her habit's affect on those around her, it was hard to see and smell her puffing away.   In the long run, it will seem normal.



I've had to break out my inhaler several times on cruises: my verandah and walking through the adult area on the starboard side of deck 9 on the Wonder.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks, Muush!  We got the email, and like you, we're happy for the policy change.  To be fair, we've not had any issues on our cruises with anyone smoking on their verandah next to us, but I know several who have had people smoking right next door, and while it wasn't breaking any rules, it was a nuisance.  My mom used to smoke up until a few years ago, and though she was very polite and aware of her habit's affect on those around her, it was hard to see and smell her puffing away.   In the long run, it will seem normal.



Honestly, I didn't understand what all the hoopla was about, smoking allowed on balcony.
That was because we were never put next to one.  Then on RCI Freedom we got stuck next to 2 chimneys.
THE most irritating cruise ever!  I think DCL was wise, a great decision.


----------



## webprinter

What does TOWL stand for?  Thanks.


----------



## sleepydog25

webprinter said:


> What does TOWL stand for? Thanks.


Top of the World Lounge at Bay Lake Towers.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies webprinter!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So apparently I'm really starting to wish we were going to WDW or DL for Halloween time.

How many groupies have seen this?


----------



## lodge

KAT4DISNEY said:


> So apparently I'm really starting to wish we were going to WDW or DL for Halloween time.
> 
> How many groupies have seen this?



Don't you know it!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*KAT4DISNEY*
Saw the deal about the Halloween Party, looks a bit more intriguing than the past few.  We may have to check that out!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday TammyNC!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> How exciting!  I think about relocating back to FL, right about November every year!



Yes *Muushka*---but the cold weather is starting to come sooner and sooner here in PA. I'd say we've had measurable snow 3 out of the last 5 years during October!!! Then it takes FOREVER for it to warm up in Spring. Ours Springs can be chilly and we can even get frost and flurries. Now here we are in mid August and we're experiencing several nights of temps in the mid 50's and only highs in the mid 70's. I'm chilly right now and I was wearing a JACKET this morning   So while I know the heat and humidity in FL during June-Sept time period can be bad---I'll take it over what I have here in PA. I hate being COLD 



> *DiznyDi*: Boy Maria, you surely have busy days/weeks/months ahead of you. A plan is always good! It will all come together. Moose Dust you don't lose your sanity during the tedious process.


I am a bit crazed Di.... and my classes start back up Aug 26   Thanks for the encouragement and Moose dust!!!!!  I leave for WDW on Sept 11 so I have much to do with packing and working ahead in my classes since I'll be on the Fantasy for a week too. And yes *Muushka*.....heard the smoking policy news. I think it's a good one!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just had to share......


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *TammyNC* a very *Happy Birthday!*

Any special plans for tonight *JT*?  Lobster tails, filet mignon, hotdogs and beans?
Enjoy your evening as you celebrate this special day.

Welcome *webprinter*.  Nice to have you here.

DDad and I are planning to do the Halloween Party this year.  He hasn't been to F&W since 2008.  DD and I were there 2011 and thoroughy enjoyed not only F&W but MNSSHP as well.  Trying to decide if we should 'dress-up'.  I'll probably just do some shirts for us.....

*Maria*, just like _The Little Red Engine That Could_, 'Iknow you can, I know you can'!  Work hard now, then reward yourself in the sun for all your efforts!  -Love the graphic!


----------



## bagsmom

Sly -- just popped on here for the first time in many many days.... saw someone refer to the picture of you and your bride at the lodge.  I went back a couple of pix to see it...  You know, tell that wife of yours that she has the most gorgeous smile!!!!  She is very photogenic!  (You too, of course!)  But she really sparkles for the camera.  I'm sure it has a lot to do with that glow of LOVE!!!!!!  

Hopping off again, folks.... busy days here with school back in session.  So sorry I haven't been on reading.  I know I'm missing a lot of life's events for everyone!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Yes *Muushka*---but the cold weather is starting to come sooner and sooner here in PA. I'd say we've had measurable snow 3 out of the last 5 years during October!!! Then it takes FOREVER for it to warm up in Spring. Ours Springs can be chilly and we can even get frost and flurries. Now here we are in mid August and we're experiencing several nights of temps in the mid 50's and only highs in the mid 70's. I'm chilly right now and I was wearing a JACKET this morning   So while I know the heat and humidity in FL during June-Sept time period can be bad---I'll take it over what I have here in PA. I hate being COLD


This is the dilemma we have had when deciding where to live.  We hate the weather here and would love to live somewhere warm.  We actually had the opportunity to move to Calif. but I didn't care for the location.  I would like to stay somewhere on the east coast to stay close to family and  my sports teams!


----------



## rusafee1183

Happy birthday Tammy!!!! Any big plans JT?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday Tammy!


_Posted  from  DISboards.com  App for Android_


----------



## MiaSRN62

​


----------



## sleepydog25

Belatedly, *Sly* wishes you a _HAPPY BIRTHDAY!_ (and so does *Sneaky*, *Sleepy*, and *Luv*!)


----------



## jimmytammy

*Sly*
You arent late, me and twokats tend to be a day early so we make sure to cover bases

For those asking, we are going to our local really good Japanese steakhouse in Greensboro for an always good meal.  Been consistent since opening in 1987. That will be with our kids and DDs fiance.  Tammy will have flowers delivered to her work today.

We drag these things out these days, so Fri night we will go out with my folks and Ts mom, kids and DDs fiance to a Burlington BBQ/smokehouse, open gifts at house, DD is making a healthy cookieand my folks are making a basically healthy banana ice cream at Ts request


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> *Sly*
> You arent late, me and twokats tend to be a day early so we make sure to cover bases
> 
> For those asking, we are going to our local really good Japanese steakhouse in Greensboro for an always good meal.  Been consistent since opening in 1987. That will be with our kids and DDs fiance.  Tammy will have flowers delivered to her work today.
> 
> We drag these things out these days, so Fri night we will go out with my folks and Ts mom, kids and DDs fiance to a Burlington BBQ/smokehouse, open gifts at house, DD is making a healthy cookieand my folks are making a basically healthy banana ice cream at Ts request



Sounds like a right and proper way to celebrate to me!!! Have fun!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> *Sly*
> You arent late, me and twokats tend to be a day early so we make sure to cover bases
> 
> For those asking, we are going to our local really good Japanese steakhouse in Greensboro for an always good meal. Been consistent since opening in 1987. That will be with our kids and DDs fiance. Tammy will have flowers delivered to her work today.
> 
> We drag these things out these days, so Fri night we will go out with my folks and Ts mom, kids and DDs fiance to a Burlington BBQ/smokehouse, open gifts at house, DD is making a healthy cookieand my folks are making a basically healthy banana ice cream at Ts request


Whew!  Glad I/we didn't miss it.  We were just down your way early this morning at the Naval Reserve center to acquire a dependent ID.  Up at 0500 hours to hit the road by 0600 and be at the center by 0730.  Needless to say, Starbucks on the way home was a welcome relief.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Tammy!!

Sounds like the family is going to make it a very special day.  Have a great one and enjoy.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday Tammy!*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

*Happy birthday Tammy!!!*


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Tammy!!!*


Did you know that you married into the Boone family?


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Friday Groupies!!!*. What a long week!  I haven't mentioned this, but we have been going through some major home repairs/ remodeling since a massive pine tree hit our house in February. We've been pretty patient through all of it, knowing  things could have been much different if anyone had been in the master bath when the tree fell, but, my husband and I are ready for the work to be completed and to move on. Six months is a long time! 

Anyway, we are hoping that our bath which was basically destroyed, will be usable within the next week. Then they can work on  the boys bathroom (which  we just remodeled in December, ) back up to par. Thankfully, we have been able to use it while our bath was out of commission.  I think by the time all the work is complete, our older son will be moved out (he just bought a home) and our younger son will be back up at school!

I am looking forward to my little get away to WDW next month!! 

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Corrine*
MooseDust that all will be finished soon.  Thats the kind of work I do.  If your contractor seems genuinely concerned about getting you back in ASAP, thats good.  I know too many who dont care.  I can tell you, we have been remodeling our bedroom (way overdue) and its the pits being displaced, so I can sympathize with you.  I think its good if your contractor understands your dilema, and "feels your pain" he/she ill move to in the words of Mater "get er done"


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Friday All!!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Tammy!!!*
> 
> 
> Did you know that you married into the Boone family?


Maybe that's WHY she married.  


*Corinne*:  Hope you are bathing in luxury soon.  When we had our kitchen redone last year, it was an agonizing process.  Like you, we had an alternate location in which to survive since our downstairs area has a small kitchen space.  

Have a great weekend, Groupies!  Not expecting very good weather here as we'll be lucky to top 60F on Saturday and Sunday with up to an inch and a half of rain.  We've had no summer here to speak of this year.  Jan to June saw abnormally low temperatures, and since late June, we've had 200% of average rainfall.  Who'd think 60F in mid-August, even here in the Blue Ridge Mountains?  We had planned to go to Charlotte tomorrow and visit the water park at Carowinds to celebrate DD's entry into 8th grade this year, but they're only expecting 70F with constant rain.  Charlotte!  August!!  Really?


----------



## twokats

Corinne said:


> *Happy Friday Groupies!!!*. What a long week!  I haven't mentioned this, but we have been going through some major home repairs/ remodeling since a massive pine tree hit our house in February. We've been pretty patient through all of it, knowing  things could have been much different if anyone had been in the master bath when the tree fell, but, my husband and I are ready for the work to be completed and to move on. Six months is a long time!
> 
> Anyway, we are hoping that our bath which was basically destroyed, will be usable within the next week. Then they can work on  the boys bathroom (which  we just remodeled in December, ) back up to par. Thankfully, we have been able to use it while our bath was out of commission.  I think by the time all the work is complete, our older son will be moved out (he just bought a home) and our younger son will be back up at school!
> 
> I am looking forward to my little get away to WDW next month!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday!



We remodeled our kitchen last June/July and it was the longest 5 weeks of my life.  We had to gut the room to be able to repair some floor damage, so I had absolutely no alternative kitchen whatsoever.  We did a lot of eating out and sandwiches.
We plan on doing our master bath soon.  I hope to get it done while we are on our CA vacation/Panama Cruise.  Then I would come back to the completed job.  Sounds good!!!

We are only in the low 90's today.  Have had a small amount of rain but nothing outstanding.  Still in drought and burn ban was put in place a couple of weeks ago.

Hope all groupies have a great weekend be it hot, warm, cool (or wet!).


----------



## DiznyDi

Ohio is absolutely beautiful -  as it has been all week! Mid day temperatures in the high 60's - low 70's.  DDad has been spending his afternoons with me just enjoying our porch and mother nature as he continues to mend from his (2) fractured ribs.  Every day is a day closer to getting back to his norm.  For someone that doesn't like to sit still, this has been tough.  We're hopeful that after next week he'll again try to get into his own bed to sleep.  My lazyboy has been a godsend - just small enough to keep his body tight and not move.  Meanwhile, I'm on the couch, which hasn't been too bad, but I'm certainly looking forward to sleeping in our own bed again soon!

We did a complete re-model of our (master) bathroom earlier this year.  Fortunately for us, our builder was willing to complete the job while we were at Aulani.  How nice to come home and have that project done! I can't imagine, *Corrine*, having your extensive damage and trying to negotiate a family with only 1 bath.  6 months is a very long time!  You've been more than patient!

Enjoy your week-end Groupies!


----------



## webprinter

jimmytammy said:


> *Sly*
> You arent late, me and twokats tend to be a day early so we make sure to cover bases
> 
> For those asking, we are going to our local really good Japanese steakhouse in Greensboro for an always good meal.  Been consistent since opening in 1987. That will be with our kids and DDs fiance.  Tammy will have flowers delivered to her work today.
> 
> We drag these things out these days, so Fri night we will go out with my folks and Ts mom, kids and DDs fiance to a Burlington BBQ/smokehouse, open gifts at house, DD is making a healthy cookieand my folks are making a basically healthy banana ice cream at Ts request



What is the name of your favorite Japanese steak house.  We just moved to Greensboro a year ago and are always on the lookout for new restaurants.


----------



## jimmytammy

webprinter said:


> What is the name of your favorite Japanese steak house.  We just moved to Greensboro a year ago and are always on the lookout for new restaurants.



Arigato, it is on Holden Rd.  It is always good IMO.  Wish it was bit closer to us, but its not too far, maybe 20-25 min drive, so not bad.  What part of Gboro are you in?  We live in Burlington, close to Elon, just off I 85/40.  

*Sly*
You figured it out, T married me for my popularity


----------



## Corinne

*Jimmy* So far we have been pretty happy with the contractor, my dh is a master plumber, so like you, he knows how these things can go. They are installing the glass for our shower today.

*Sly* not sure we will be bathing in luxury per se, but it really is going to be lovely 

*Di* how sweet to come home from Aulani to a newly remodeled bath!. I remember thinking we could come home from our WDW trip in May to a finished bath. Sigh.  

In all fairness, the scope of work was pretty intense, they had to repair the structural damage to the roof, completely replace the entire roof, not to mention remove the giant *110* foot pine tree from our house!!  Additionally, we were able to replace all of our windows and paint the exterior of the home. I tease my hubby that his " honey do" list will be non existent once this is complete! At least for a little while!


----------



## webprinter

jimmytammy said:


> Arigato, it is on Holden Rd.  It is always good IMO.  Wish it was bit closer to us, but its not too far, maybe 20-25 min drive, so not bad.  What part of Gboro are you in?  We live in Burlington, close to Elon, just off I 85/40.
> 
> *Sly*
> You figured it out, T married me for my popularity



We live in Jamestown, right where Jamestown and High Point meet.  I work in Burlington off and on when they are short staffed.


----------



## Kathymford

Hi Groupies!! I've been away for a long while...silly job has me in an area where no Internet is allowed!! Anyhow, I just finished a 13 hour day on a Saturday (BOOOO!) and could think of nowhere else I'd rather be than the World and my (OUR) lodge!!

Hope all is well for everyone! I'm trying to peek in more often...


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Kathy! Nice that you stopped to say hello. 

Sunday morning question for the Groupies.  I'm on the member website and am not able to see where the dates are listed x#days - or Date to list at your home resort, x3Days - or date to book at 7 month.  This info was always on the home page and I very much liked seeing it there.  Somehow I can't find it this morning.
Anyone know where I can find this?

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## DiznyDi

OK - Never mind 
Found exactly what I was looking for.  Must be my old eyes.  Can't believe I missed something in plain sight!


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Kathy! Nice that you stopped to say hello.
> 
> Sunday morning question for the Groupies. I'm on the member website and am not able to see where the dates are listed x#days - or Date to list at your home resort, x3Days - or date to book at 7 month. This info was always on the home page and I very much liked seeing it there. Somehow I can't find it this morning.
> Anyone know where I can find this?
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday!


Once you log in, the main page has a small inset box on the right that says, "Early Booking Reminder" with the date you can book your home resort and also your non-home resort.


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Kathy! Nice that you stopped to say hello.
> 
> Sunday morning question for the Groupies.  I'm on the member website and am not able to see where the dates are listed x#days - or Date to list at your home resort, x3Days - or date to book at 7 month.  This info was always on the home page and I very much liked seeing it there.  Somehow I can't find it this morning.
> Anyone know where I can find this?
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday!



Hi Di,

I just signed on to the members site, and my info is right in the front page. It doesn't have the the number of days, but it shows this:


Early Booking Reminder
You can start requesting up-to-7-night reservations for arrival as far out as:
Home Resort
Arrival Date : July 18 2014
Non-Home Resorts
Arrival Date : March 18 2014


Is this what you mean?


----------



## DiznyDi

Yep. Thanks Corinne and Sly!  Good to know Groupies have my back!  Exactly what I was after. Trying to plan DDads 60th Bday trip next May and got stymied on the Member website.


----------



## TammyNC

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. I had a great one and the family helped spread it out over several days.


----------



## Bracho

We purchased our VWL sight unseen and have never looked back. We love this place from top to bottom. It sets the tone for our vacation ever year. The minute we check in and get in the room, I feel the whole world gets off my shoulders and it's time to relax and let the resort and parks take over.

VWL is (to us) the best resort for us, a perfect fit!!


----------



## luv2sleep

Bracho said:


> We purchased our VWL sight unseen and have never looked back. We love this place from top to bottom. It sets the tone for our vacation ever year. The minute we check in and get in the room, I feel the whole world gets off my shoulders and it's time to relax and let the resort and parks take over.
> 
> VWL is (to us) the best resort for us, a perfect fit!!



I did see it before purchasing but haven't stayed there yet. I feel exactly the same way though. We were there a few hours and the setting just felt so relaxing. I thought about it and didn't care about the expiration date and bought. I will enjoy every visit thoroughly.


----------



## Corinne

TammyNC said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. I had a great one and the family helped spread it out over several days.



 *Birthday week!* that's right up my alley!

Happy to hear you had a nice birthday!


----------



## sleepydog25

Bracho said:


> We purchased our VWL sight unseen and have never looked back. We love this place from top to bottom. It sets the tone for our vacation ever year. The minute we check in and get in the room, I feel the whole world gets off my shoulders and it's time to relax and let the resort and parks take over.
> 
> VWL is (to us) the best resort for us, a perfect fit!!


Welcome to the Groupies!  We all have that same feeling about the Lodge, and that peacefulness is what drives what we call the "friendliest group on the DIS."  (Trademark patent pending. )


----------



## bbluvsdis

Hi there groupies! We have our first stay at the Lodge coming up in November. I am very excited to try this place that you all love so much. We will be arriving on the 10th and staying there til the 15th and then moving to BCV. Do you think the tree will be up in the lobby while we are there? I am very excited to see the Christmas decorations!


----------



## sleepydog25

bbluvsdis said:


> Hi there groupies! We have our first stay at the Lodge coming up in November. I am very excited to try this place that you all love so much. We will be arriving on the 10th and staying there til the 15th and then moving to BCV. Do you think the tree will be up in the lobby while we are there? I am very excited to see the Christmas decorations!


Congratulations on staying at the Lodge!  You likely are hard pressed to tell we love the place.    WL and VWL are a serenely majestic place to stay at anytime, but they are especially stirring during the holidays.  Others who have been more often than I will likely chime in, but the decorations and tree will most likely be up during your stay.  We caught the tail end of F&W last year, leaving on the Sunday of the last weekend, and we were told the tree would be going up the following day.  If I recall my dates correctly, we left on Nov 11 and the tree went up on Nov 12.  This year, the F&W ends on Nov 10, I believe, and if the pattern holds true, then the tree should be up shortly thereafter.  There is no prettier resort at Christmas than WL (the VWL lobby has a fairly large tree, too), perhaps because that lodge theme is so perfect for Christmas.   As always, lovers of the Lodge regardless of political, football, baseball, hockey, religious, foodie, allergic, interplanetary, or wine varietal affiliation are


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Bracho!!!!
Welcome to the groupies bbluvsdis!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Okay, for the umpteenth straight day it seems (and my apologies to those who are in dry or drought conditions), we have rain and more rain. It's gloomy here in the mountains, and at the risk of seeming egotistical (my lovely wife says, "there's no risk" ), I'm including some pics of the Lodge but with the caveat that they are wedding shoot photos. Still, at least you get to see a gorgeous bride (whose heart is just as beautiful) and some neat views of our home away from home. Happy Monday!

*In the Villas lobby*




*On a surrey bike*




*Cool perspective shot*




*On steps near pool*


----------



## luv2sleep

sleepydog25 said:


> Okay, for the umpteenth straight day it seems (and my apologies to those who are in dry or drought conditions), we have rain and more rain. It's gloomy here in the mountains, and at the risk of seeming egotistical (my lovely wife says, "there's no risk" ), I'm including some pics of the Lodge but with the caveat that they are wedding shoot photos. Still, at least you get to see a gorgeous bride (whose heart is just as beautiful) and some neat views of our home away from home. Happy Monday!
> 
> In the Villas lobby
> http://s54.photobucket.com/user/she...g Photos/KP00587-4-20132_zpsc091cc37.jpg.html
> 
> On a surrey bike
> http://s54.photobucket.com/user/she...ng Photos/KP01437-4-2013_zpsa273de3f.jpg.html
> 
> Cool perspective shot
> http://s54.photobucket.com/user/she...g Photos/KP03087-4-20132_zps7441d884.jpg.html
> 
> On steps near pool
> http://s54.photobucket.com/user/she...ng Photos/KP04317-4-2013_zps577b3530.jpg.html



Beautiful shots!  Congratulates!


----------



## DiznyDi

Ah sleepy/sly, these just gave me goosebumps!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SAT887

sleepydog25 said:


> Okay, for the umpteenth straight day it seems (and my apologies to those who are in dry or drought conditions), we have rain and more rain. It's gloomy here in the mountains, and at the risk of seeming egotistical (my lovely wife says, "there's no risk" ), I'm including some pics of the Lodge but with the caveat that they are wedding shoot photos. Still, at least you get to see a gorgeous bride (whose heart is just as beautiful) and some neat views of our home away from home. Happy Monday!



What gorgeous shots!!! You had a very talented photographer  I particularly enjoy the surrey one- pure joy on your faces!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

SAT887 said:


> What gorgeous shots!!! You had a very talented photographer  I particularly enjoy the surrey one- pure joy on your faces!!!


Thank you!  The shoot was over three hours long, and we decided early on to have fun with it as that's how we are normally.  Randy somebody-or-another was the photographer for that shoot (he came highly recommended by many former Disney brides).  A woman named Cricket was our Disney photographer, and she was amazingly talented, too.  One shot a mere 15 feet from the sidewalk leading to the Hidden Springs pool made it appear we were deep in a forest.  Thanks again!

*Di and luvs2*:  Thanks to you both for your kind words, as well.  Honestly, I post these pictures more to see and relive those looks of love on our faces than anything else--that the Lodge provides the background _oeuvre_ is just gravy.


----------



## SAT887

sleepydog25 said:


> Thank you!  The shoot was over three hours long, and we decided early on to have fun with it as that's how we are normally.  Randy somebody-or-another was the photographer for that shoot (he came highly recommended by many former Disney brides).  A woman named Cricket was our Disney photographer, and she was amazingly talented, too.  One shot a mere 15 feet from the sidewalk leading to the Hidden Springs pool made it appear we were deep in a forest.  Thanks again!
> 
> Di and luvs2:  Thanks to you both for your kind words, as well.  Honestly, I post these pictures more to see and relive those looks of love on our faces than anything else--that the Lodge provides the background oeuvre is just gravy.



I've heard of that Randy Some thing or whatever   I'm going to have to remember this so if I ever renew my vows their you can give me tips


----------



## horselover

SAT887 said:


> What gorgeous shots!!! You had a very talented photographer  I particularly enjoy the surrey one- pure joy on your faces!!!



I agree!  I love the surrey shot too.  Pure love & joy.    

I apologize I haven't had the chance to read back.  I hope everyone is doing well.

The countdown is on!  I leave Fri. for 1 night at BCV & then it's off to the Fantasy for 7 nights of fun & relaxation.  Ok not all fun & relaxation as I do have some work to do.  I'm doing a resort site inspection on St. Thomas & still trying to work one out for St. Maarten as well.  Yeah try not to feel too badly for me.            Busy busy trying to get ready for the cruise & make sure the boys are all set to start school a week from tomorrow.  It's good to be busy though.  It makes the time go by faster.

Welcome to the groupies Bracho & bbluvsdis!    

DiznyDi or Dad - how's the recovery coming along?

I'll try to check in again before I leave.  Take care groupie friends!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Sly*
Absolutely amazing shots!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Ah sleepy/sly, these just gave me goosebumps!  Thanks for sharing!



I second this!!!!! Just so beautiful---the surrey bike shot is awesome


----------



## rusafee1183

Gorgeous pictures Sly! 

Julie - I can't wait to hear how much you love the Fantasy  

We are still patiently waiting for our points to be loaded so we can book our April trip! Still torn between VWL and BWV. Has anyone been to WDW in early April? I hope it's not miserable and crowded because of spring break.... We will be there the 7th - 13th

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MiaSRN62

Anyone get chosen for Magic Band use? I just found out this morning. It's been a bit of a trial and error trying to figure it all out. 

This is for our mid Sept trip--we're doing WDW before and after our Fantasy cruise.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Beautiful pictures SleepySlyDog!


----------



## MiaSRN62

rusafee1183 said:


> Has anyone been to WDW in early April? I hope it's not miserable and crowded because of spring break.... We will be there the 7th - 13th
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Yes...all in the timing of Easter and Spring break. 

My daughter is getting married in WDW on April 3---we'll be there from March 30 to about April 5 or 6. I've been researching and her wedding week is ranked (unofficially) as 12th best out of the year. 
http://**************.net/wp-conten...isit-Walt-Disney-World-Ranked-in-Order-v2.jpg (so if you rank my dd's wedding week, it's half rated a 3 and 5 out of 10. Lower number the better).

http://**************.net/2012/10/15/2014-weeks-visit-walt-disney-world-ranked-order/

Here's hoping for the best *rusafee*!!!


----------



## rusafee1183

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Yes...all in the timing of Easter and Spring break.
> 
> My daughter is getting married in WDW on April 3---we'll be there from March 30 to about April 5 or 6. I've been researching and her wedding week is ranked (unofficially) as 12th best out of the year.
> http://**************.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/2014-Weeks-to-Visit-Walt-Disney-World-Ranked-in-Order-v2.jpg (so if you rank my dd's wedding week, it's half rated a 3 and 5 out of 10. Lower number the better).
> 
> http://**************.net/2012/10/15/2014-weeks-visit-walt-disney-world-ranked-order/
> 
> Here's hoping for the best rusafee!!!



Very cool site Mia!! If I am reading that correctly, we should be ok! 

Thank you!!!  

P.S. I can't wait to see wedding pics from you!


----------



## Linda67

Just had to say how much I love the photos Sleepydog25


----------



## jimmytammy

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DYNAGUY!!!!*
Im a day late, I am so sorry, please forgive me


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Hope you had a Happy Birthday Dynaguy!!!!  *


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DYNAGUY!!!!*
> Im a day late, I am so sorry, please forgive me



So sorry I have not been around much lately to back you up!!!

But I also hope you had a great day Dynaguy


----------



## DiznyDi

*Dynaguy* had a birthday! 
Another year older, another year wiser. Hope this was the best one yet!
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*

 Hi Karen!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

We just had some very nice and well needed rain buta couple good cracks of lightening and no power for the last hour. It's so quiet on the house with nothing buzzing! 

Lol-just as I typed that my old 1940's phone rang. It may be old but it's tough to take the old phone system down! My tablet however will only go so long but at the moment it's the oldest and the newest that are entertaining me.


----------



## eliza61

If I'm understanding this correctly with the new fp system you pick 3 fp's per day all in the same park.

What happens if you park hop?  Does that mean the 2nd park you go to you're SOL.  You won't have a paper ticket to stick in the machine so you have to do standby?

E


----------



## Muushka

Sorry E, I haven't a clue how FP are working these days.  
But when you get it all figured out, can you write a term paper with the highlights for us????

Happy Birthday to all who have celebrated since I was last here.  
Looks like I missed *Tammy *and *Dynaguy*.

I returned from my 3 state visit (not too difficult in New England!).  Once again, very glad I went.

*Sleepy*, I love the pictures!


----------



## rusafee1183

Hey Groupies... I am feeling a little out of sorts today. I just found out that last night, there was a shooting where I grew up near my parents house. A father shot and his 19 year old daughter, 21 year old son, his wife, the family dog and then turned the gun on himself. The wife and son are in the hospital now, but everyone else has been killed. 

The girl graduated with my younger sister.... She played basketball with her. They weren't very close - but it's really messing with my head. My brother is 24, my sister 19 and they only lived a few miles away. It's just hitting really close to home. Ugh. 

This reminds me of what we were talking about with Bagsmom a while back about her friend. I am so happy it wasn't someone close to us but then I feel guilty for being so relieved. 

Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. Sorry for being such a downer, but I can't stop thinking about it today.


----------



## rusafee1183

eliza61 said:


> If I'm understanding this correctly with the new fp system you pick 3 fp's per day all in the same park.
> 
> What happens if you park hop?  Does that mean the 2nd park you go to you're SOL.  You won't have a paper ticket to stick in the machine so you have to do standby?
> 
> E



As far as I know, that's how it works.  I read somewhere that it is one park per day. Which is really annoying. I am hoping that they change it when it's in production, if not for everyone then at least for Disney resort guests. 

I think we will likely hit rope drop at a park and do all our rides standby, and schedule all of our FP+ for our evening park


----------



## eliza61

rusafee1183 said:
			
		

> Hey Groupies... I am feeling a little out of sorts today. I just found out that last night, there was a shooting where I grew up near my parents house. A father shot and his 19 year old daughter, 21 year old son, his wife, the family dog and then turned the gun on himself. The wife and son are in the hospital now, but everyone else has been killed.
> 
> The girl graduated with my younger sister.... She played basketball with her. They weren't very close - but it's really messing with my head. My brother is 24, my sister 19 and they only lived a few miles away. It's just hitting really close to home. Ugh.
> 
> This reminds me of what we were talking about with Bagsmom a while back about her friend. I am so happy it wasn't someone close to us but then I feel guilty for being so relieved.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. Sorry for being such a downer, but I can't stop thinking about it today.



Totally understandable Rus,  tragedies have a way of making us
question life in general and when they invade close to home it can really throw us "off".


----------



## luv2sleep

rusafee1183 said:


> Hey Groupies... I am feeling a little out of sorts today. I just found out that last night, there was a shooting where I grew up near my parents house. A father shot and his 19 year old daughter, 21 year old son, his wife, the family dog and then turned the gun on himself. The wife and son are in the hospital now, but everyone else has been killed.
> 
> The girl graduated with my younger sister.... She played basketball with her. They weren't very close - but it's really messing with my head. My brother is 24, my sister 19 and they only lived a few miles away. It's just hitting really close to home. Ugh.
> 
> This reminds me of what we were talking about with Bagsmom a while back about her friend. I am so happy it wasn't someone close to us but then I feel guilty for being so relieved.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. Sorry for being such a downer, but I can't stop thinking about it today.



Really sad and, yes, so close to home for you. They poor family. The father must have been severely tormented, depressed and had severe mental illness. I've been personally touched by suicide in my family and every time I even read or hear about one it hits me all over again. Thinking of you and your community right now. Wow that's so tough.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> If I'm understanding this correctly with the new fp system you pick 3 fp's per day all in the same park.
> 
> What happens if you park hop?  Does that mean the 2nd park you go to you're SOL.  You won't have a paper ticket to stick in the machine so you have to do standby?
> 
> E



Currently that is the word.  There have been a few hints from supposed people in the know that later on they intend to allow at more than one park for the hoppers but it doesn't sound like that will be anytime soon.  And might never happen I'd guess.


----------



## webprinter

MiaSRN62 said:


> Anyone get chosen for Magic Band use? I just found out this morning. It's been a bit of a trial and error trying to figure it all out.
> 
> This is for our mid Sept trip--we're doing WDW before and after our Fantasy cruise.



Are you staying at VWL?  We are checking in at the end of Sept and haven't received anything but are still hoping.


----------



## Muushka

rusafee1183 said:


> Hey Groupies... I am feeling a little out of sorts today. I just found out that last night, there was a shooting where I grew up near my parents house. A father shot and his 19 year old daughter, 21 year old son, his wife, the family dog and then turned the gun on himself. The wife and son are in the hospital now, but everyone else has been killed.
> 
> The girl graduated with my younger sister.... She played basketball with her. They weren't very close - but it's really messing with my head. My brother is 24, my sister 19 and they only lived a few miles away. It's just hitting really close to home. Ugh.
> 
> This reminds me of what we were talking about with Bagsmom a while back about her friend. I am so happy it wasn't someone close to us but then I feel guilty for being so relieved.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. Sorry for being such a downer, but I can't stop thinking about it today.



Such a sad story.  I'm so sorry.
Like luv2sleep, suicide has also touched our family.


----------



## Corinne

*Sly* love the photos!! Thanks for sharing! I really like the black and white shot! They are all gorgeous!

Side note....there are surrey bikes at the WL


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Friday and Happy Weekend to you great folks!!!!

Even though me and CaptD have to work the weekend(not Sun., got to have the day of rest that God provided)of our own choosing, its for a worthy cause, cause we like going to WDW

*OK, I know we have thrown this out before, but we have some newer groupies(not to say that us "older"groupies cant participate as well)that have never played along.  Here it is...a vs. game.  Name a favorite restaurant vs. another fave(or not fave)and tell the reason why you like that fave better...Here goes!!
*
50sPTC vs. Sci-Fi
50sPTC...This a must have among my family members every trip.  Maybe its the nostalgia, love the food and the PB&J milkshakes , def. have to have one of those


----------



## bagsmom

rusafee1183 said:


> Hey Groupies... I am feeling a little out of sorts today. I just found out that last night, there was a shooting where I grew up near my parents house. A father shot and his 19 year old daughter, 21 year old son, his wife, the family dog and then turned the gun on himself. The wife and son are in the hospital now, but everyone else has been killed.
> 
> The girl graduated with my younger sister.... She played basketball with her. They weren't very close - but it's really messing with my head. My brother is 24, my sister 19 and they only lived a few miles away. It's just hitting really close to home. Ugh.
> 
> This reminds me of what we were talking about with Bagsmom a while back about her friend. I am so happy it wasn't someone close to us but then I feel guilty for being so relieved.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. Sorry for being such a downer, but I can't stop thinking about it today.



I just poked my head in today and saw this.  I'm so sorry....  I totally get how this is messing with your head.  I'll send up a few prayers for that poor family.

We are good here.  Just VERY busy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ugggg - another smokey day here.  It's been ongoing this past week earlier from a fire just over the mountains and now from a fire that started up close to Yosemite a couple of days ago.  It's a nasty one and spewing out all kinds of smoke and we're even getting ash here in Reno.  The air smells completely smokey and I feel like allergies are kicking up big time.  Fingers are crossed that some rain might pass over that area and help the firefighters out!  (if anyone's interested here's a link to the fire.  It's nasty but thankfully isn't currently threatening the beautiful Yosemite Park Valley - Rim Fire near Yosemite



jimmytammy said:


> Name a favorite restaurant vs. another fave(or not fave)and tell the reason why you like that fave better...Here goes!!
> [/B]



I decided to do a controversial comparison - perhaps it's because I'm fuzzy from the smoke.

Whispering Canyon vs. Trails End

*Trails End* 

I love the old original at FW and looking at all of the decor.  We also have come to like the ala cart lunch menu although DH wasn't a fan at the start - however they had removed our 2 favorite items last May!    The fried green tomato sandwich for me and the chicken and waffles for DH.  UPDATE - this led me to check the menu on all ears which was updated as of July and the chicken and waffles are back!!!  DH will be very happy!   We figured they'd be getting quite a few complaints over removing such an iconic plate there.  It's a peaceful boat ride over and a peaceful atmosphere with good food we enjoy and after lunch we go visit the horses and CM's at the stables.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ugggg - another smokey day here. It's been ongoing this past week earlier from a fire just over the mountains and now from a fire that started up close to Yosemite a couple of days ago. It's a nasty one and spewing out all kinds of smoke and we're even getting ash here in Reno. The air smells completely smokey and I feel like allergies are kicking up big time. Fingers are crossed that some rain might pass over that area and help the firefighters out! (if anyone's interested here's a link to the fire. It's nasty but thankfully isn't currently threatening the beautiful Yosemite Park Valley - Rim Fire near Yosemite
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to do a controversial comparison - perhaps it's because I'm fuzzy from the smoke.
> 
> Whispering Canyon vs. Trails End
> 
> *Trails End*
> 
> I love the old original at FW and looking at all of the decor. We also have come to like the ala cart lunch menu although DH wasn't a fan at the start - however they had removed our 2 favorite items last May!  The fried green tomato sandwich for me and the chicken and waffles for DH. UPDATE - this led me to check the menu on all ears which was updated as of July and the chicken and waffles are back!!! DH will be very happy!  We figured they'd be getting quite a few complaints over removing such an iconic plate there. It's a peaceful boat ride over and a peaceful atmosphere with good food we enjoy and after lunch we go visit the horses and CM's at the stables.


Heather, so sorry to hear of the sadness.  On the other hand, such tragedy serves to make one thankful for his or her blessings.  

I'm with you, Kat, on Trail's End.  I've never had more than a mediocre meal at WCC, but have enjoyed the breakfast buffet at TE.  

My comparison is between Chef Mickey's and 1900 Park Fare, both breakfast buffets.  Hands down (Mickey hands, at that) for 1900 PF:  better character interaction, better food, and less expensive than CM's.  

Corinne:  Thanks for the compliments!  We're big fans of black and white photos, as well, and we'll be using one as the cover for our photo album.  Thanks to all for the kind comments.  As for surrey bikes, yep, as you can tell, they got'em.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> Corinne:  Thanks for the compliments!  We're big fans of black and white photos, as well, and we'll be using one as the cover for our photo album.  Thanks to all for the kind comments.  As for surrey bikes, yep, as you can tell, they got'em.



Well, I mean every word, thank you for sharing them!  After I posted about the surrey bikes, I went to work and was thinking about it (WL IS more fun to think about than actual work ), I remembered Teton and thought duhhhhhh, Corinne!!! But, I can honestly say, I have never seen anyone riding one there. We don't go over to that area of the resort much. 

*Heather* I hope you are feeling better--sorry to hear about the horrible tragedy.

My comparison is between *Mama Melrose *and *Tony's*. we used to enjoy Tony's, many moons ago, but it is just so inconsistent now.  We haven't been back in years.  Mama's remains one of our must dine's.  I love their minestrone soup and my guys always order their chicken parm.

*Happy Saturday Groupies* We are taking our son back to school today....


----------



## rusafee1183

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. I appreciate it.  I feel kind of silly for being so broken up, because I didn't know these people personally. But I just feel like there's a sense of protectiveness when it comes to your community. My heart just aches for them. 



But, on another note - I love the restaurant game 

I think I am going to have to go with two of our all time fav's - *Ohana vs. Kona *

For as hard as it is to choose one, I think O'hana has to win for me! It's just been such a huge part of so many of our Disney memories. We love breakfast at Kona.... The coffee is the best on property, the portions are great and the price is reasonable. Bob always gets Tonga Toast and I love their Macadamia Pancakes. But, O'hanas food is fabulous, the Uke lady is so fun, the servers are always great... and we love the fire pit and ambiance of the restaurant. Plus, I am a huge fan of the family vibe there. 

 Plus, Lapu Lapu's... I mean, do I need to say more  

Speaking of which.... I need to post a picture for you guys. Bob and I ordered a few Lapu's a few years back and his had a hole in the bottom of the pineapple. The server was egging him on and told him to chug it and she would bring him a replacement. Well, I snapped the FUNNIEST picture of him giggling like a school girl after drinking two of those so fast. I love it! It is probably my favorite picture ever. You can just tell that he is having a blast, and it just makes me so happy and miss Disney when I see it.


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words everyone. I appreciate it.  I feel kind of silly for being so broken up, because I didn't know these people personally. But I just feel like there's a sense of protectiveness when it comes to your community. My heart just aches for them.
> 
> 
> 
> But, on another note - I love the restaurant game
> 
> I think I am going to have to go with two of our all time fav's - *Ohana vs. Kona *
> 
> For as hard as it is to choose one, I think O'hana has to win for me! It's just been such a huge part of so many of our Disney memories. We love breakfast at Kona.... The coffee is the best on property, the portions are great and the price is reasonable. Bob always gets Tonga Toast and I love their Macadamia Pancakes. But, O'hanas food is fabulous, the Uke lady is so fun, the servers are always great... and we love the fire pit and ambiance of the restaurant. Plus, I am a huge fan of the family vibe there.
> 
> Plus, Lapu Lapu's... I mean, do I need to say more
> 
> Speaking of which.... I need to post a picture for you guys. Bob and I ordered a few Lapu's a few years back and his had a hole in the bottom of the pineapple. The server was egging him on and told him to chug it and she would bring him a replacement. Well, I snapped the FUNNIEST picture of him giggling like a school girl after drinking two of those so fast. I love it! It is probably my favorite picture ever. You can just tell that he is having a blast, and it just makes me so happy and miss Disney when I see it.


The picture sounds wonderful, so post it already!    I do like those lovely, luscious, lapu lapus. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

rusafee
Can understand how you may feel as when something tragical hits close to home, we all have a sense of rally in us, and when it is that close, you can feel like there is nothing you can do, and yet you want too.  Been praying for you as you deal with the feelings and holding your hometown up as well as the days unfold.

I have been off and on just long enough to see what is going on, things have been crazy to say the least the last week and weekend and looks like no letting up this week.  Sadly, our cat of nine yrs took a bad turn on Tues and quickly declined, spent day at vet, came home went back crack of dawn on Fri, been at vet since on IVs.  Vet isnt sellling us false optimism, she tells us that if we dont hear back today, that may be OK news as she is hoping to see improvement Mon.  Her organs may be failing, and we arent ready to let her go, but may have to face that on Mon.  Lots of prayers up on her behalf so I am asking those so inclined if you can lift her up.  Her name is Sneezy. TIA


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday CaptainD!!!!
Used red as I know its his fave color


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> rusafee
> Can understand how you may feel as when something tragical hits close to home, we all have a sense of rally in us, and when it is that close, you can feel like there is nothing you can do, and yet you want too.  Been praying for you as you deal with the feelings and holding your hometown up as well as the days unfold.
> 
> I have been off and on just long enough to see what is going on, things have been crazy to say the least the last week and weekend and looks like no letting up this week.  Sadly, our cat of nine yrs took a bad turn on Tues and quickly declined, spent day at vet, came home went back crack of dawn on Fri, been at vet since on IVs.  Vet isnt sellling us false optimism, she tells us that if we dont hear back today, that may be OK news as she is hoping to see improvement Mon.  Her organs may be failing, and we arent ready to let her go, but may have to face that on Mon.  Lots of prayers up on her behalf so I am asking those so inclined if you can lift her up.  Her name is Sneezy. TIA



Oh Jimmy, I hope your Sneezy will be all right.  What a difficult situation.  Sneezy is in our prayers.


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday Captain D  AKA Casey, great son of JT!!

Where shall we go to lunch, Captain????*


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:


> rusafee
> Can understand how you may feel as when something tragical hits close to home, we all have a sense of rally in us, and when it is that close, you can feel like there is nothing you can do, and yet you want too.  Been praying for you as you deal with the feelings and holding your hometown up as well as the days unfold.
> 
> I have been off and on just long enough to see what is going on, things have been crazy to say the least the last week and weekend and looks like no letting up this week.  Sadly, our cat of nine yrs took a bad turn on Tues and quickly declined, spent day at vet, came home went back crack of dawn on Fri, been at vet since on IVs.  Vet isnt sellling us false optimism, she tells us that if we dont hear back today, that may be OK news as she is hoping to see improvement Mon.  Her organs may be failing, and we arent ready to let her go, but may have to face that on Mon.  Lots of prayers up on her behalf so I am asking those so inclined if you can lift her up.  Her name is Sneezy. TIA



Praying for Sneezy and Sneezy's adopted family.


----------



## rfassett

Happy Birthday Captain D!!!


I do not know how to do color on my iPad so just picture that as being red because that is how I imagined it while I was typing it.


----------



## sleepydog25

Birthday wishes from us, as well!  

In the same breath, we send our thoughts your way for Sneezy, JT.  I've said goodbye to many feline friends over the years, and it's never easy.


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Birthday to Captain D!*

And my thoughts and prayers for Sneezy.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks so much folks!!  Always know the place to go for folks whom can be counted on


----------



## rusafee1183

Oh, I'm so sorry JT. I am praying for Sneezy too. We have 3 cats and I would be devastated if something happened to them. I feel for you guys.


----------



## rusafee1183

Can I rant a bit? 

I am so furious at Southwest right now.  Today is the first day that I can book flights for our April trip... and they are astronomical. I can't catch a break on flights at all anymore. A few years back, we used to frequently be able to book $79-$110 flights per person and now they are more like $139-$159 each way. 

I refuse to pay $650 for 2 people to fly to Florida. I am just so upset


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Casey!*
Wishing you the happiest of birthdays ever!

*JT* our 4-footed family members have a way of leaving paw prints on our hearts.  Prayers for your Sneezy.


----------



## Andrew015

rusafee1183 said:


> Can I rant a bit?
> 
> I am so furious at Southwest right now.  Today is the first day that I can book flights for our April trip... and they are astronomical. I can't catch a break on flights at all anymore. A few years back, we used to frequently be able to book $79-$110 flights per person and now they are more like $139-$159 each way.
> 
> I refuse to pay $650 for 2 people to fly to Florida. I am just so upset



Hang in there... prices will come down.   April is a tough month for airfare because of Spring Break nonsense.   But you will catch a better deal than that.


----------



## eliza61

rusafee1183 said:
			
		

> Can I rant a bit?
> 
> I am so furious at Southwest right now.  Today is the first day that I can book flights for our April trip... and they are astronomical. I can't catch a break on flights at all anymore. A few years back, we used to frequently be able to book $79-$110 flights per person and now they are more like $139-$159 each way.
> 
> I refuse to pay $650 for 2 people to fly to Florida. I am just so upset



Hey Rus,  also sign up for kayak or tripadvisor for fare watchers.  Believe it or not lately SW has not been the best fares from Philly to Orlando.  Unfortunately I think the days of me getting a r/t fare under 200 bucks are far and few.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Air fares are bad from Dayton, CVG too!


----------



## blossomz

Eliza...keep an eye on the sales and the ding flights.  I've held out and gotten great rates. I also find they tend to be higher if you purchase over a weekend.


----------



## rfassett

Hey groupies!  Thought I would update you on Rebecca's stepdad Homer.  Let me back up a couple of weeks just to show you that God does have a sense of humor.  After Rebecca and Homer returned from the doctor visit that revealed the severity of the cancer, they were sitting at his house talking - sometimes laughing, sometimes crying.  And I should mention that Homer lives in the real boonies with a thousand foot driveway.  As the two of them sat there crying and looking out the window, a scraggly looking dog came struggling up the driveway.  That dog is just what the two of them needed.  It was starving, matted, dirty, had briars galore, flea ridden and under all that was a cute cocker spaniel that had obviously been abandoned and was in dire need of some loving.  I believe God sent that dog.

Fast forward a couple of weeks.  Rebecca and I were visiting Homer on a Sunday afternoon and Molly (now a named dog  )  was acting strange.  She acted like she had gotten into some poison or something and acted really bound up.  We took her outside and made her walk in hopes of getting some movement.  After about fifteen minutes of this, Rebecca hollers out "Homer,  Molly is having a puppy."  At that point, I believe a feather could have knocked over Homer and I.  Molly continued to have a second puppy before it was over.  And I swear, I could hear God chuckle.

Well, tomorrow morning at 7:15 Homer will undergo surgery for colon cancer.  Continuing prayers are appreciated.

Oh, and just for the sake of keeping this relevant and only for that sake - mine and Rebecca's upcoming trip home hang's in the balance of the outcome of this surgery.


----------



## sleepydog25

rfassett said:


> Hey groupies! Thought I would update you on Rebecca's stepdad Homer. Let me back up a couple of weeks just to show you that God does have a sense of humor. After Rebecca and Homer returned from the doctor visit that revealed the severity of the cancer, they were sitting at his house talking - sometimes laughing, sometimes crying. And I should mention that Homer lives in the real boonies with a thousand foot driveway. As the two of them sat there crying and looking out the window, a scraggly looking dog came struggling up the driveway. That dog is just what the two of them needed. It was starving, matted, dirty, had briars galore, flea ridden and under all that was a cute cocker spaniel that had obviously been abandoned and was in dire need of some loving. I believe God sent that dog.
> 
> Fast forward a couple of weeks. Rebecca and I were visiting Homer on a Sunday afternoon and Molly (now a named dog  ) was acting strange. She acted like she had gotten into some poison or something and acted really bound up. We took her outside and made her walk in hopes of getting some movement. After about fifteen minutes of this, Rebecca hollers out "Homer, Molly is having a puppy." At that point, I believe a feather could have knocked over Homer and I. Molly continued to have a second puppy before it was over. And I swear, I could hear God chuckle.
> 
> Well, tomorrow morning at 7:15 Homer will undergo surgery for colon cancer. Continuing prayers are appreciated.
> 
> Oh, and just for the sake of keeping this relevant and only for that sake - mine and Rebecca's upcoming trip home hang's in the balance of the outcome of this surgery.


Wow, what a story!  Best wishes for Homer, his surgery, and the family.  

Heather:  It's not just Southwest, and as others have said, let the dust settle a bit.  *Luv* got a solid deal (not cheap, but not bank robbery rates, either) some months ago for her annual trip to meet friends this September.  Not too long after, I determined to go stay with my daughter and her family during the same time (an hour's drive away from the World), and the tickets were nearly double the price.  I waited a couple of months, and the prices came down, not to the low *luv* got, but much lower than when I first checked.  So, keep the faith.   

And in a random note, we watched THE LIFE OF PI this weekend, and both thought it just an average movie.  It was visually arresting, and certainly I can see why the book would seem to be a movie waiting to happen; however, I never became emotionally attached to the protagonist nor the tiger.  Perhaps the movie took too long during the exposition phase--I just wanted it to get to the lifeboat portion to explore the possibilities raised by early dialogue.  Whatever the cause, the movie didn't resonate with me.  If I had to rate it, I'd give it 3.14 out of 5.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Wow, what a story!  Best wishes for Homer, his surgery, and the family.
> 
> Heather:  It's not just Southwest, and as others have said, let the dust settle a bit.  *Luv* got a solid deal (not cheap, but not bank robbery rates, either) some months ago for her annual trip to meet friends this September.  Not too long after, I determined to go stay with my daughter and her family during the same time (an hour's drive away from the World), and the tickets were nearly double the price.  I waited a couple of months, and the prices came down, not to the low *luv* got, but much lower than when I first checked.  So, keep the faith.
> 
> And in a random note, we watched THE LIFE OF PI this weekend, and both thought it just an average movie.  It was visually arresting, and certainly I can see why the book would seem to be a movie waiting to happen; however, I never became emotionally attached to the protagonist nor the tiger.  Perhaps the movie took too long during the exposition phase--I just wanted it to get to the lifeboat portion to explore the possibilities raised by early dialogue.  Whatever the cause, the movie didn't resonate with me. * If I had to rate it, I'd give it 3.14 out of 5.*



Ba-da-bum 

I really liked the movie.  Story and visual.  Sleepy, you are quite the movie connoisseur!  
would you list your top 10?  I'll share mine too



rfassett said:


> Hey groupies!  Thought I would update you on Rebecca's stepdad Homer.  Let me back up a couple of weeks just to show you that God does have a sense of humor.  After Rebecca and Homer returned from the doctor visit that revealed the severity of the cancer, they were sitting at his house talking - sometimes laughing, sometimes crying.  And I should mention that Homer lives in the real boonies with a thousand foot driveway.  As the two of them sat there crying and looking out the window, a scraggly looking dog came struggling up the driveway.  That dog is just what the two of them needed.  It was starving, matted, dirty, had briars galore, flea ridden and under all that was a cute cocker spaniel that had obviously been abandoned and was in dire need of some loving.  I believe God sent that dog.
> 
> Fast forward a couple of weeks.  Rebecca and I were visiting Homer on a Sunday afternoon and Molly (now a named dog  )  was acting strange.  She acted like she had gotten into some poison or something and acted really bound up.  We took her outside and made her walk in hopes of getting some movement.  After about fifteen minutes of this, Rebecca hollers out "Homer,  Molly is having a puppy."  At that point, I believe a feather could have knocked over Homer and I.  Molly continued to have a second puppy before it was over.  And I swear, I could hear God chuckle.
> 
> Well, tomorrow morning at 7:15 Homer will undergo surgery for colon cancer.  Continuing prayers are appreciated.
> 
> Oh, and just for the sake of keeping this relevant and only for that sake - mine and Rebecca's upcoming trip home hang's in the balance of the outcome of this surgery.



I love that you shared this wonderful story of Molly with us.  It is beautiful.  Kind hearted people.

Prayers for Homer and his surgery in the morning.  Let us know how he is.
Oh, and pictures of the pups please!


----------



## jimmytammy

*rfasset* I think God has a sense of humor, and this sound like one of those kind of stories, continued prayers for Homer

*rusafee*  Driving isnt so bad if you decide too.  Trip to NC probably halfway, catch a nice Microtel or Suites by Marriott and hit it again to FL next day.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Captain D!*


----------



## Corinne

*rfasset*--I agree, God *did* send Molly Homer's way.  Prayers for him and his family.

*Sleepy Sly *-- I also watched Life of Pi this weekend, and I had mixed feelings as well. I'm glad I saw it, but I wasn't completely blown away.  Of course, "they" do such a job of hyping movies sometimes I think I expect too much!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Just want to mention that there are some dates left for the VWL Christmas tree.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49225827&postcount=1

Bobbi


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Ba-da-bum
> 
> I really liked the movie. Story and visual. Sleepy, you are quite the movie connoisseur!
> would you list your top 10? I'll share mine too
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you shared this wonderful story of Molly with us. It is beautiful. Kind hearted people.
> 
> Prayers for Homer and his surgery in the morning. Let us know how he is.
> Oh, and pictures of the pups please!


I'm working on my list--it's a tougher task than I anticipated.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm working on my list--it's a tougher task than I anticipated.



Yup, Sly, me too.  I could rattle off about 5 with no problem.  Then it got difficult.


----------



## eliza61

Ok, time for a little Disney world trivia.

1)  *Where is the firehouse located in Magic kingdom*      Frontierland
      tomorrowland
      Main St. USA
      Adventureland.

2) *The new fantasyland now has three Dumbo rides* 
     True
     False
3)  *Where in the world have you heard this phrase?*
_"those small unmanned rocket ships you see leaving us will shortly be sending back television pictures as they fly near the surface"_
    Mission: space
    Space mountain
    Mission to mars
    Spaceship Earth.
4)  *In the Great Movie ride, the fantasia scene is presented on the * 
      Left
      right
      No fantasia scene
5)  *Sonny Eclipse background singers "the space angels" are?* 
      Human
      Invisible
      male
      background singers are not space angels
6)   *If you want to sit in one of the villian sections in Fantasmic you may chose?*      Chernabog
      Hades
      Captain hook
      frollo
7)  *Complete the phrase from the carousel of progress. * _"shucks every time he has company...._
     He blows a fuse
     He makes a mess in the kitchen
     He drinks to much
     He makes a pitcher of iced tea


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey everyone, thanks for the Bday wishes!  This is *CaptD*.  having trouble finding my password to log in


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Ok, time for a little Disney world trivia.
> 
> 1)  *Where is the firehouse located in Magic kingdom*      Frontierland
> tomorrowland
> Main St. USA
> Adventureland.
> Main St. USA
> 
> 2) *The new fantasyland now has three Dumbo rides*
> True
> False
> False
> 3)  *Where in the world have you heard this phrase?*
> _"those small unmanned rocket ships you see leaving us will shortly be sending back television pictures as they fly near the surface"_
> Mission: space
> Space mountain
> Mission to mars
> Spaceship Earth.
> 
> 4)  *In the Great Movie ride, the fantasia scene is presented on the *
> Left
> right
> No fantasia scene
> right
> 5)  *Sonny Eclipse background singers "the space angels" are?*
> Human
> Invisible
> male
> background singers are not space angels
> 
> 6)   *If you want to sit in one of the villian sections in Fantasmic you may chose?*      Chernabog
> Hades
> Captain hook
> frollo
> 
> 7)  *Complete the phrase from the carousel of progress. * _"shucks every time he has company...._
> He blows a fuse
> He makes a mess in the kitchen
> He drinks to much
> He makes a pitcher of iced tea


He blows a fuse
Shows me I need to pay more attn. in some of these things,  good questions Eliza!


----------



## bagsmom

rfassett said:


> Hey groupies!  Thought I would update you on Rebecca's stepdad Homer.  Let me back up a couple of weeks just to show you that God does have a sense of humor.  After Rebecca and Homer returned from the doctor visit that revealed the severity of the cancer, they were sitting at his house talking - sometimes laughing, sometimes crying.  And I should mention that Homer lives in the real boonies with a thousand foot driveway.  As the two of them sat there crying and looking out the window, a scraggly looking dog came struggling up the driveway.  That dog is just what the two of them needed.  It was starving, matted, dirty, had briars galore, flea ridden and under all that was a cute cocker spaniel that had obviously been abandoned and was in dire need of some loving.  I believe God sent that dog.
> 
> Fast forward a couple of weeks.  Rebecca and I were visiting Homer on a Sunday afternoon and Molly (now a named dog  )  was acting strange.  She acted like she had gotten into some poison or something and acted really bound up.  We took her outside and made her walk in hopes of getting some movement.  After about fifteen minutes of this, Rebecca hollers out "Homer,  Molly is having a puppy."  At that point, I believe a feather could have knocked over Homer and I.  Molly continued to have a second puppy before it was over.  And I swear, I could hear God chuckle.
> 
> Well, tomorrow morning at 7:15 Homer will undergo surgery for colon cancer.  Continuing prayers are appreciated.
> 
> Oh, and just for the sake of keeping this relevant and only for that sake - mine and Rebecca's upcoming trip home hang's in the balance of the outcome of this surgery.



Wow -- the puppy story is really something!  How neat!
A fellow in my home town just died of colon cancer -- so did my dear friend.  It is such a scary, awful disease.
However, at church last weekend, one of our priests -- who has been battling the same disease -- announced that his doctors have declared him cancer free!  I was so happy to hear that!!!!!  I will continue to pray for Homer.  There is so much that they can do nowadays to fight cancer.  Between prayers and medicine, wonderful things can happen!


----------



## rfassett

Thanks for the prayers for Homer. The surgery was more invasive than we were expecting and the cancer proved to be just as wide spread as earlier testing had predicted. The surgeon was not able to remove all of the cancer. But he did indicate that all of the organs that he could see looked good and the resection was more involved than anticipated but was successful. So there remains some cancer in the lymph node system and after a four to six week surgery recovery period we will explore whether undergoing chemotherapy will make sense. The question has been asked, is it better to have 8 to 10 months feeling relatively good or 12 to 14 months being sick from the chemo. Of course none of us knows God's plan for this and Homer could have one month or ten years or more left on this spaceship we call planet earth. The good news is that we KNOW that a room is being prepared for him in Heaven.  Again, thank you for your continued prayers.

In other news, Rebecca and I have cancelled our planned trip to VWL which was to begin in just a few days. We have booked a week in mid October at Hilton Head instead. This will be our first trip to HHI.


----------



## Granny

Hey guys!

Looks like a lot going on as usual here on the Groupie thread.  I hope this finds everyone enjoying the end of the summer.  

I have a confession to make...we are heading to WDW in a couple of weeks and I find myself looking forward to it (we are staying at BLT) but not as eagerly as some recent visits.

It might be because I am in a much better job (less stress) so vacations aren't such a lifesaver being thrown at a drowning man.    Or maybe because it is just DW and I and we always miss our children (both in their 20's) when we go without them.

In any event, I don't even know how the new Fastpass system is supposed to work, or if I'm even eligible for it.  

I know we'll have a great time, but for whatever reason it just isn't that great anticipation as usual.  I'm sure I'll get more amped up the closer we get to our departure date.

I know one thing...we will be doing at least one meal over at WL...usually lunch at Roaring Fork.  I know that feeling of being home that I'll experience in the lobby will make everything just right.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Have a great trip Granny!  I know I'd be amped to be heading to WDW just to get out of this choking smoke that we've been in for a week.  

Regarding the FP+ - my understanding is that the CR guests are part of one of the tests but apparently not BLT so AFAIK you would not be eligible and can just go with what you know.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Looks like a lot going on as usual here on the Groupie thread.  I hope this finds everyone enjoying the end of the summer.
> 
> I have a confession to make...we are heading to WDW in a couple of weeks and I find myself looking forward to it (we are staying at BLT) but not as eagerly as some recent visits.
> 
> It might be because I am in a much better job (less stress) so vacations aren't such a lifesaver being thrown at a drowning man.    Or maybe because it is just DW and I and we always miss our children (both in their 20's) when we go without them.
> 
> In any event, I don't even know how the new Fastpass system is supposed to work, or if I'm even eligible for it.
> 
> I know we'll have a great time, but for whatever reason it just isn't that great anticipation as usual.  I'm sure I'll get more amped up the closer we get to our departure date.
> 
> I know one thing...we will be doing at least one meal over at WL...usually lunch at Roaring Fork.  I know that feeling of being home that I'll experience in the lobby will make everything just right.



Hey Granny,
Wonderful to hear from you.

totally understandable.  Interestingly enough, I've been to the world a number of times without the old guy and the kids.  they were avid fishermen and not to disparage the fine sport of fishing but I'd rather crawl through a bed of razor sharp barb wire on my knees than go fishing, so when the "menfolk" would do their "man trip" I would skiddadle down to the world with usually my sister and girlfriends.

It just takes a moment or two to adjust to the a different "type" of trip.

When will you be down?  I'm heading down 9/19-9/23 and staying at the Boardwalk.  this will be my first time there.  I'm actually mooching off of a good friend who is traveling to wdw for a business meeting.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny, we always take the boat over to VL from BLT to have lunch at RF!  Usually it's on our check in day, before our room is ready.

How wonderful that your job is less stressful!

Enjoy your special time with your DW.  Ours are in their 30's.  eventually we have come to appreciate and smile at words in Alan Jackson's "Remember When"

Remember when we said when we turned gray
When the children grow up and move away
We won't be sad, we'll be glad
For all the life we've had
And we'll remember when

We DO!  We'll be together, ourselves in SSR in October!

Bobbi


----------



## eliza61

Are there plans to build a dvc at the Polynesian?

That was always a rumor but now I hear it's a fact?


----------



## Muushka

rfassett said:


> Thanks for the prayers for Homer. The surgery was more invasive than we were expecting and the cancer proved to be just as wide spread as earlier testing had predicted. The surgeon was not able to remove all of the cancer. But he did indicate that all of the organs that he could see looked good and the resection was more involved than anticipated but was successful. So there remains some cancer in the lymph node system and after a four to six week surgery recovery period we will explore whether undergoing chemotherapy will make sense. The question has been asked, is it better to have 8 to 10 months feeling relatively good or 12 to 14 months being sick from the chemo. Of course none of us knows God's plan for this and Homer could have one month or ten years or more left on this spaceship we call planet earth. The good news is that we KNOW that a room is being prepared for him in Heaven.  Again, thank you for your continued prayers.
> 
> In other news, Rebecca and I have cancelled our planned trip to VWL which was to begin in just a few days. We have booked a week in mid October at Hilton Head instead. This will be our first trip to HHI.



Prayers for your family to make the right decision as to hwo to best treat Homer.

I hope your HH vacation is a sweet respite from stress.



Granny said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Looks like a lot going on as usual here on the Groupie thread.  I hope this finds everyone enjoying the end of the summer.
> 
> I have a confession to make...we are heading to WDW in a couple of weeks and I find myself looking forward to it (we are staying at BLT) but not as eagerly as some recent visits.
> 
> It might be because I am in a much better job (less stress) so vacations aren't such a lifesaver being thrown at a drowning man.    Or maybe because it is just DW and I and we always miss our children (both in their 20's) when we go without them.
> 
> In any event, I don't even know how the new Fastpass system is supposed to work, or if I'm even eligible for it.
> 
> I know we'll have a great time, but for whatever reason it just isn't that great anticipation as usual.  I'm sure I'll get more amped up the closer we get to our departure date.
> 
> I know one thing...we will be doing at least one meal over at WL...usually lunch at Roaring Fork.  I know that feeling of being home that I'll experience in the lobby will make everything just right.



Hi Granny.  I have found myself in that position a few times.  But once there, it seems to disappear.
Have a great time.  You too Eliza.



eliza61 said:


> Are there plans to build a dvc at the Polynesian?
> 
> That was always a rumor but now I hear it's a fact?



Well, when you and Granny are down there, go right to those in the know.  Either the bus driver or the boat captain.


----------



## rusafee1183

Hey everyone! Thanks for letting me rant about the flights the other day. I think I am just so used to the first booking day being affordable, that when I saw that they were that high I kind of hit the roof. 

This is why this group is the nicest on the Dis. I made a comment about flights being so high on another thread and was chewed out by some fellow Dis-ers asking me "what I expected" and telling me "sorry, the airlines can't afford to fly you for $79" and pretty much telling me to get over myself.  I understand that times change, but I don't think it's unreasonable to be upset at the way that prices seem to be going. It felt very discouraging that as soon as we finally are able to purchase DVC in order to go more often, the airlines are making it more difficult for me to visit more often. Murphy's Law I guess. 

Anyway, I have cooled down and decided to book the first leg of the flight at the higher price because it was the exact flight time I wanted. I will keep watching and hoping that it drops and then hopefully apply the credit to the return trip. I should mention that I am flying into Tampa, driving to Bradenton Beach for a wedding and then over to WDW for the remainder of the week and flying out of MCO. 

Shameful confession time: We got our VWL points loaded finally!!!!  And we are going to try to book a stay at the Boardwalk 

It just feels like the right place to end a "beach trip" ... but I do feel guilty after how desperate I was to get these VWL points 


Anyway - enough about me. 

*JT -* How is Sneezy? 

*Rfassett *- I will be praying for you, Rebecca and Homer.  Such a sweet story about Molly and the puppies. Will you be keeping them? And, yes I agree that we need to see pictures!!! 

*Eliza -* Thank you for the trivia! It reminds me that I need to stop and smell the roses a bit. I honestly didn't know the answer to a lot of those. I hope that with our upcoming trips, I am able to stop and enjoy the little things more and more. I purchased a book recently called "The Thinking Fan's Guide to Walt Disney World: Magic Kingdom" and it is supposed to break down the back story to all of the attractions and what makes them tick. I think it will be a nice break from the typical guide books I always buy.   

Also, you need to fill me in on the boardwalk when you return!!  I am sure we will love being down there. I think I have mentioned before how much we love that area. We end up at the BW almost every single trip. I was actually surprised at us when we fell so much in love with VWL and purchased there instead of the BWV. 
*
Bagsmom -* I am so sorry to hear about your friend losing her battle. I'll be praying for you and her family.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Are there plans to build a dvc at the Polynesian?
> 
> That was always a rumor but now I hear it's a fact?





Nothing official yet from DVC but many strong indicators including plans being filed and apparently construction walls going up. It could be like BLT where they kept saying "what building?" until they started sales.


----------



## jimmytammy

rusafee
Thanks for asking, Sneezy still isnt out of the woods yet.  They started scaling back her IV drops yesterday, have fed her 3 days orally.  Showing signs of improvement and really happy when we go by to visit.  Hoping this evening or Fri will bring good news after more labs.


----------



## Granny

rfassett said:


> In other news, Rebecca and I have cancelled our planned trip to VWL which was to begin in just a few days. We have booked a week in mid October at Hilton Head instead. This will be our first trip to HHI.



HH is a great resort...I think you'll love it!  DW & I made a trip there in November a couple of years ago and had a wonderful time.  Enjoy the trip! 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have a great trip Granny!  I know I'd be amped to be heading to WDW just to get out of this choking smoke that we've been in for a week.
> 
> Regarding the FP+ - my understanding is that the CR guests are part of one of the tests but apparently not BLT so AFAIK you would not be eligible and can just go with what you know.



Kat...thanks for the info.  I guess I'll just do the FP as much as needed...hopefully mid-September will be a good time for some lower crowd levels.  I hope the fires are controlled quickly for everyone.  



eliza61 said:


> Hey Granny,
> Wonderful to hear from you.
> 
> totally understandable.  Interestingly enough, I've been to the world a number of times without the old guy and the kids.  they were avid fishermen and not to disparage the fine sport of fishing but I'd rather crawl through a bed of razor sharp barb wire on my knees than go fishing, so when the "menfolk" would do their "man trip" I would skiddadle down to the world with usually my sister and girlfriends.
> 
> It just takes a moment or two to adjust to the a different "type" of trip.
> 
> When will you be down?  I'm heading down 9/19-9/23 and staying at the Boardwalk.  this will be my first time there.  I'm actually mooching off of a good friend who is traveling to wdw for a business meeting.



We'll be at BLT 9/14-21.  So hopefully we can get together on one of my last days.  I see a PM in your future!  YEAH!!!  



bobbiwoz said:


> Granny, we always take the boat over to VL from BLT to have lunch at RF!  Usually it's on our check in day, before our room is ready.



Bobbi....Thanks for the lyrics and sentiment.  We always make at least one trip to WL every trip.  I think probably multiple times this trip since we'll be so close.  Gotta love those RF sandwiches! 



rusafee1183 said:


> Shameful confession time: We got our VWL points loaded finally!!!!  And we are going to try to book a stay at the Boardwalk
> 
> It just feels like the right place to end a "beach trip" ... but I do feel guilty after how desperate I was to get these VWL points
> [snip]
> 
> Also, you need to fill me in on the boardwalk when you return!!  I am sure we will love being down there. I think I have mentioned before how much we love that area. We end up at the BW almost every single trip. I was actually surprised at us when we fell so much in love with VWL and purchased there instead of the BWV.



No need to sweat it...we have lots of BWV lovers on this thread.  I am an owner there and JimmyBoone bought some points there as well.  And of course, BWV Dreamin is a Groupie too!  You'll have a great time I'm sure!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nothing official yet from DVC but many strong indicators including plans being filed and apparently construction walls going up. It could be like BLT where they kept saying "what building?" until they started sales.





Muushka said:


> Well, when you and Granny are down there, go right to those in the know.  Either the bus driver or the boat captain.



I think both of you are right on target.  I love the "what building" response...one of those "pay no attention to the building behind the curtains" kind of things.  And of course, the transportation folks really are the source of all insider knowledge about everything at WDW! 




jimmytammy said:


> rusafee
> Thanks for asking, Sneezy still isnt out of the woods yet.  They started scaling back her IV drops yesterday, have fed her 3 days orally.  Showing signs of improvement and really happy when we go by to visit.  Hoping this evening or Fri will bring good news after more labs.




Jimmy...best wishes on this.  It's the hardest part of pet ownership, but there are so many great times it makes it more than worthwhile.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Looks like a lot going on as usual here on the Groupie thread. I hope this finds everyone enjoying the end of the summer.
> 
> I have a confession to make...we are heading to WDW in a couple of weeks and I find myself looking forward to it (we are staying at BLT) but not as eagerly as some recent visits.
> 
> It might be because I am in a much better job (less stress) so vacations aren't such a lifesaver being thrown at a drowning man.  Or maybe because it is just DW and I and we always miss our children (both in their 20's) when we go without them.
> 
> In any event, I don't even know how the new Fastpass system is supposed to work, or if I'm even eligible for it.
> 
> I know we'll have a great time, but for whatever reason it just isn't that great anticipation as usual. I'm sure I'll get more amped up the closer we get to our departure date.
> 
> I know one thing...we will be doing at least one meal over at WL...usually lunch at Roaring Fork. I know that feeling of being home that I'll experience in the lobby will make everything just right.


A)  I knew none of the trivia answers.
B) Luv is headed to Disney next month (25-29), and her group will be doing the new FP and magic band system.  They were notified of such over the weekend.  So far, she is not a fan.  Once she completes her trip, she'll know better how it works and whether we should all just sell our DVC and stop going to WDW.  


(just opting for a bit of humor. . .)


----------



## Granny

SlyDog said:
			
		

> A)  I knew none of the trivia answers.
> B) Luv is headed to Disney next month (25-29), and her group will be doing the new FP and magic band system.  They were notified of such over the weekend.  So far, she is not a fan.  Once she completes her trip, she'll know better how it works and whether we should all just sell our DVC and stop going to WDW.
> 
> 
> (just opting for a bit of humor. . .)



I knew a couple of the trivia answers, but they were pretty much the same ones JimmyBoone answered.  

As for the new FP, I think it will actually work pretty well for us when it comes about.  We are not park commandos, never do rope drop and rarely an EM hour.  So it would be nice to be able to "book" a couple of our favorite attractions in advance.

Just so long as it doesn't become as brutal as trying to book a dinner at Be Our Guest restaurant!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Ok, time for a little Disney world trivia.
> 
> 
> 4)  *In the Great Movie ride, the fantasia scene is presented on the *
> *Left*...I'll guess left, but I thought it was on both sides??
> right
> No fantasia scene



Okay, now I'm having the old headslap moment...I was thinking of the Fantasia scenes from the end of the ride projected up on the screen during the bunch of movie clips.

Of course it's on the left...Mickey as the Sorcerer's Apprentice...just before the Wizard of Oz if I recall correctly!  DOH!


And for bonus points, the Sorcerer's name is Yensid...which seems a bit backwards to me.


----------



## rusafee1183

OK, Why not????





eliza61 said:


> Ok, time for a little Disney world trivia.
> 
> 1)  *Where is the firehouse located in Magic kingdom*      Frontierland
> tomorrowland
> Main St. USA
> Adventureland.
> 
> 2) *The new fantasyland now has three Dumbo rides*
> True
> False - although I feel this is a trick question somehow.... like, they still have the old one too or something.
> 3)  *Where in the world have you heard this phrase?*
> _"those small unmanned rocket ships you see leaving us will shortly be sending back television pictures as they fly near the surface"_
> Mission: space
> Space mountain
> Mission to mars
> Spaceship Earth.????? I have no clue, this is Bob's guess
> 4)  *In the Great Movie ride, the fantasia scene is presented on the *
> Left
> right
> No fantasia scene
> 
> Is this a trick question too???? Isn't it above you?
> 
> 5)  *Sonny Eclipse background singers "the space angels" are?*
> Human
> Invisible
> male
> background singers are not space angels
> 
> 
> *?????????*
> 
> 
> 6)   *If you want to sit in one of the villian sections in Fantasmic you may chose?*      Chernabog
> Hades
> Captain hook
> frollo
> 7)  *Complete the phrase from the carousel of progress. * _"shucks every time he has company...._
> He blows a fuse
> He makes a mess in the kitchen
> He drinks to much
> He makes a pitcher of iced tea


----------



## Granny

Oops...I accidentally wiped out my answers to the trivia.  No great loss.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Kat...thanks for the info.  I guess I'll just do the FP as much as needed...hopefully mid-September will be a good time for some lower crowd levels.  I hope the fires are controlled quickly for everyone.



We've been down once in mid-Sept and the park experience was great - very quiet compared to most other times these days.  The humidity and heat was another story...... 

I too hope they get some control of the fires.  We finally had mostly clear skies this morning but the smoke is rolling back in this afternoon.  They say the fire had virtually stopped growing today but the heat is supposed to pick up over the weekend which could change that again.  Fingers are crossed for favorable fire fighting weather.  



sleepydog25 said:


> A)  I knew none of the trivia answers.
> B) Luv is headed to Disney next month (25-29), and her group will be doing the new FP and magic band system.  They were notified of such over the weekend.  So far, she is not a fan.  Once she completes her trip, she'll know better how it works and whether we should all just sell our DVC and stop going to WDW.
> 
> 
> (just opting for a bit of humor. . .)



It will be very interesting to hear what she thinks.  All the tracking possibilities are not very appealing to me.  And until it's known what the FP availability will be when NOT reserving 60 days out I'm fairly skeptical.  And also hopeful that I'm being too skeptical.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Dodie!!!!


----------



## Corinne

*Happy Saturday Groupies!*. I had another long week!  Last Saturday we had a 6 hour round trip drive to drop our son off to his final year of college.  As if I wasn't sad enough, my husband dropped my iPad as we were getting out of the car.   Then my husband discovered a leak and soon came to the realization that it was coming from our new shower.  They had to rip out the shower floor and re- tile.  Anyway, we are entering our seventh month of this repair/ renovation, and it does look like it is finally coming to an end (I think!)

One high point though, I received and invitation to participate in the Magic Band Plus testing on my upcoming trip! So I have been busy planning, we aren't park commandos, and I'm not sure I like the idea of planning the actual rides or attractions so far in advance. It's a short trip, just me and my sister, but I am looking forward to it!  We are staying at the AKV for the first time.


----------



## sleepydog25

Corinne said:


> *Happy Saturday Groupies!*. I had another long week! Last Saturday we had a 6 hour round trip drive to drop our son off to his final year of college. As if I wasn't sad enough, my husband dropped my iPad as we were getting out of the car.  Then my husband discovered a leak and soon came to the realization that it was coming from our new shower. They had to rip out the shower floor and re- tile. Anyway, we are entering our seventh month of this repair/ renovation, and it does look like it is finally coming to an end (I think!)
> 
> One high point though, I received and invitation to participate in the Magic Band Plus testing on my upcoming trip! So I have been busy planning, we aren't park commandos, and I'm not sure I like the idea of planning the actual rides or attractions so far in advance. It's a short trip, just me and my sister, but I am looking forward to it! We are staying at the AKV for the first time.


Sorry to hear about the leak and the iPad.  I'm sure both were/are aggravating to say the least.  Chris, too, is doing the MB Plus testing with her group, and though we somewhat are commandos (in the early a.m.--get in, get out, then relax), she's unsure of the long-term aspects.  CMs have told her that anyone on her Family and Friends list can "link" their names to her FPs which would seem to make the system ripe for exploitation.  Although it will work for our way of doing parks, I'm not sure for many that making them choose which park to use their 3 FPs Plus when will please the majority.  However, time will tell.


----------



## jimmytammy

We are in Atlanta this weekend for Braves games.  Been here since Thurs.  We had tickets for awhile but reluctant to come as Sneezy is still at vet.  DD has been checking on her and says she is getting stronger everyday.  Still not eating her food, but is fighting the staff there, so good signs.  Sneezy calms down at sound and touch from us.  So hope we get good news from labs.

Headed to Dawsonville, GA in a little while to Bill Elliott Family Museum, and Amicalola Falls(Appalachian Trail southern end starting pt).  Tammy and I went to a retreat here on our honeymoon way back in 90.  Been Elliott fans for long while(though racing got to glorified for us in later yrs)we still like him, wish he would race more often, might watch it again.

Last game later tonight then home on Sun.

Thanks for all the continued prayers for our little one.


----------



## eliza61

Corinne said:


> *Happy Saturday Groupies!*. I had another long week!  Last Saturday we had a 6 hour round trip drive to drop our son off to his final year of college.  As if I wasn't sad enough, my husband dropped my iPad as we were getting out of the car.   Then my husband discovered a leak and soon came to the realization that it was coming from our new shower.  They had to rip out the shower floor and re- tile.  Anyway, we are entering our seventh month of this repair/ renovation, and it does look like it is finally coming to an end (I think!)
> 
> One high point though, I received and invitation to participate in the Magic Band Plus testing on my upcoming trip! So I have been busy planning, we aren't park commandos, and I'm not sure I like the idea of planning the actual rides or attractions so far in advance. It's a short trip, just me and my sister, but I am looking forward to it!  We are staying at the AKV for the first time.



We need a "hang in there smiley",  Corrine I know your pain.  LOL, Sid the squid is at the University of Cincinnati.  That's an 12 hour drive through what has got to be the absolute dullest scenery in this country.  pretty much after I get through Harrisburg PA, you see nothing but cows and corn.  To top it off my mil, sil and neice decided to take the trip with us at the last moment.  So it was 5 folks plus a boat load of crap stuffed into a rented town and country.


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> We need a "hang in there smiley",  Corrine I know your pain.  LOL, Sid the squid is at the University of Cincinnati.  That's an 12 hour drive through what has got to be the absolute dullest scenery in this country.  pretty much after I get through Harrisburg PA, you see nothing but cows and corn.  To top it off my mil, sil and neice decided to take the trip with us at the last moment.  So it was 5 folks plus a boat load of crap stuffed into a rented town and country.



Eliza you are a riot!  and 12 hours! Help me! I shall not complain about our 3 hour drive to Vermont!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> We are in Atlanta this weekend for Braves games.  Been here since Thurs.  We had tickets for awhile but reluctant to come as Sneezy is still at vet.  DD has been checking on her and says she is getting stronger everyday.  Still not eating her food, but is fighting the staff there, so good signs.  Sneezy calms down at sound and touch from us.  So hope we get good news from labs.
> 
> Headed to Dawsonville, GA in a little while to Bill Elliott Family Museum, and Amicalola Falls(Appalachian Trail southern end starting pt).  Tammy and I went to a retreat here on our honeymoon way back in 90.  Been Elliott fans for long while(though racing got to glorified for us in later yrs)we still like him, wish he would race more often, might watch it again.
> 
> Last game later tonight then home on Sun.
> 
> Thanks for all the continued prayers for our little one.



Awesome Bill from Dawsonville!  Have a great time
How is your kitty doing?  Did they ever figure out what is wrong with her? 

What's the Magic Band Plus?  I could Google,  but what fun is that? 

Best wishes for parents returning students to school. 

And good luck with that shower Corinne.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Awesome Bill from Dawsonville!  Have a great time
> How is your kitty doing?  Did they ever figure out what is wrong with her?
> 
> *What's the Magic Band Plus?  I could Google,  but what fun is that? *Best wishes for parents returning students to school.
> 
> And good luck with that shower Corinne.



  It's an evil device thought up by some one waaay younger than me to force me to move into the technology age but Disney will tell you...

It's a band you wear around your wrist.  It's supposed to be rfid (fancy way to say radio waves to id you) enabled. so basically it has all your info on it.  park passes, ddp if you use it and fp+.  So now when you enter into the parks you just wave your wrist band and hopefully away you go.

My main problem is that it basically forces you to have a my Disney account on line.  You prepick your rides, adr's etc on line
My second concern is that for right now you have an option of still getting regular key cards.  I'm am willing to bet my salary that this will be done away with.  I'm also willing to bet that it will be done away with very soon.

here's the dis review

http://blog.wdwinfo.com/2013/08/03/mymagic-review-magicbands-fastpass/


----------



## bobbiwoz

eliza61 said:


> We need a "hang in there smiley",  Corrine I know your pain.  LOL, Sid the squid is at the University of Cincinnati.  That's an 12 hour drive through what has got to be the absolute dullest scenery in this country.  pretty much after I get through Harrisburg PA, you see nothing but cows and corn.  To top it off my mil, sil and neice decided to take the trip with us at the last moment.  So it was 5 folks plus a boat load of crap stuffed into a rented town and country.



OK, I teach at UCBA, and make the drive to southern NJ a few times a year.  My heart sings when I'm on the Parkway...exits 32 -0!

How about those mountains in WV?

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> It's an evil device thought up by some one waaay younger than me to force me to move into the technology age but Disney will tell you...
> 
> It's a band you wear around your wrist.  It's supposed to be rfid (fancy way to say radio waves to id you) enabled. so basically it has all your info on it.  park passes, ddp if you use it and fp+.  So now when you enter into the parks you just wave your wrist band and hopefully away you go.
> 
> My main problem is that it basically forces you to have a my Disney account on line.  You prepick your rides, adr's etc on line
> My second concern is that for right now you have an option of still getting regular key cards.  I'm am willing to bet my salary that this will be done away with.  I'm also willing to bet that it will be done away with very soon.
> 
> here's the dis review
> 
> http://blog.wdwinfo.com/2013/08/03/mymagic-review-magicbands-fastpass/



Oh my.  When I heard the word band, I was thinking music .  No, I'm serious

That description sounds awful.   Ugh.  Disney seems to not make it easy to love. 

Thanks for the description (I think)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Dodie!!!!*

JT - I hope that Sneezy is very cranky and mad by the time you get back from your trip  (and eating too)!  It gets scary when they have no interest or concern with their surroundings.  Sounds like she's fighting whatever is going on.


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DODIE!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> *Happy Saturday Groupies!*. I had another long week!  Last Saturday we had a 6 hour round trip drive to drop our son off to his final year of college.  As if I wasn't sad enough, my husband dropped my iPad as we were getting out of the car.   Then my husband discovered a leak and soon came to the realization that it was coming from our new shower.  They had to rip out the shower floor and re- tile.  Anyway, we are entering our seventh month of this repair/ renovation, and it does look like it is finally coming to an end (I think!)
> 
> One high point though, I received and invitation to participate in the Magic Band Plus testing on my upcoming trip! So I have been busy planning, we aren't park commandos, and I'm not sure I like the idea of planning the actual rides or attractions so far in advance. It's a short trip, just me and my sister, but I am looking forward to it!  We are staying at the AKV for the first time.


Hi *Corinne*!!! Such a major bummer about the iPad 
I feel your pain with the shower---our roof just started leaking this week. My husband is up there now repairing it. We leave for WDW/Fantasy cruise in about 11-12 days. This was the worst possible time this should happen. Glad the renovation is almost complete. Maybe I will bump in to you in WDW???!!! We get off the ship on Sept 21 but don't leave until Sept 25 (@Movies).
PS: we got chosen for the Magic Bands too!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> We are in Atlanta this weekend for Braves games.  Been here since Thurs.
> 
> Last game later tonight then home on Sun.


*JT*, saw your photos on Facebook---have a great time


----------



## MiaSRN62

*rfassett* : continued prayers for Homer and my oh my that Molly and puppy story is amazing! Molly brought him joy I'm sure. 

*Granny*: have fun in WDW and BLT!!!! You will love the 10 min walk to and from the MK. We are just missing eachother. I am in WDW Sept 11-14....then getting on the Fantasy. Disembarking on Sept 21.


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi *Corinne*!!! Such a major bummer about the iPad
> I feel your pain with the shower---our roof just started leaking this week. My husband is up there now repairing it. We leave for WDW/Fantasy cruise in about 11-12 days. This was the worst possible time this should happen. Glad the renovation is almost complete. Maybe I will bump in to you in WDW???!!! We get off the ship on Sept 21 but don't leave until Sept 25 (@Movies).
> PS: we got chosen for the Magic Bands too!!!!




I am sorry about your roof, but, since you are planning on a selling in the next few years, it will be good to have it done. 

You will be in WDW too!!?  I thought you were " just" cruising! I will PM you!  We arrive 9/20, depart Monday, 9/24.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> I am sorry about your roof, but, since you are planning on a selling in the next few years, it will be good to have it done.
> 
> You will be in WDW too!!?  I thought you were " just" cruising! I will PM you!  We arrive 9/20, depart Monday, 9/24.



Hi Corinne...got your PM. 
Are you leaving Mon 9/23 or Tues 9/24?


----------



## MMrules

I have to post so I can see my ticker!!!!!

I keep thinking that February is such a long time away, but after being a stay at home mom for 6 years, I am going back to work teaching.  I am realizing that the teaching world has changed so much in 6 years (technology, common core standards, evaluations etc.), that I am not going to have time to breathe, never mind plan my vacation! Good thing I have been many times so the planning is not too overwhelming! Just work.  

So when I can squeeze in a little Disboard time, I will read away


----------



## jimmytammy

Sneezy is eating!!!  Off IVs, drinking water and back to her old self as much as can be at this point.  Barb, her organs had gone haywire, and her kidneys had gone into acute failure according to vet. She has been at the vet for a week and 2 days(as Tammy says, seems a lot longer)and the day we dropped her off, it felt like we may not see her again. Prayers have been lifted up by many(and we appreciate each and every one from you folks)on her behalf.  So at this point, we really hope tomorrow will be her day to come home.

Hope everybody has a great Sept.!!!


----------



## MMrules

jimmytammy said:


> Sneezy is eating!!!  Off IVs, drinking water and back to her old self as much as can be at this point.  Barb, her organs had gone haywire, and her kidneys had gone into acute failure according to vet. She has been at the vet for a week and 2 days(as Tammy says, seems a lot longer)and the day we dropped her off, it felt like we may not see her again. Prayers have been lifted up by many(and we appreciate each and every one from you folks)on her behalf.  So at this point, we really hope tomorrow will be her day to come home.
> 
> Hope everybody has a great Sept.!!!



Good news! SO hard to have our pets sick....they are truly our families and when they are not well neither are the owners.  Happy to hear that she is getting better each day!


----------



## SAT887

For those who have stayed recently - they are still using the basket style drip coffee makers in the villas correct?


----------



## Muushka

MMrules said:


> I have to post so I can see my ticker!!!!!
> 
> I keep thinking that February is such a long time away, but after being a stay at home mom for 6 years, I am going back to work teaching.  I am realizing that the teaching world has changed so much in 6 years (technology, common core standards, evaluations etc.), that I am not going to have time to breathe, never mind plan my vacation! Good thing I have been many times so the planning is not too overwhelming! Just work.
> 
> So when I can squeeze in a little Disboard time, I will read away



Come join us on the porch.  Grab a rocker and relax.
I hope your return to work is a good one!



jimmytammy said:


> Sneezy is eating!!!  Off IVs, drinking water and back to her old self as much as can be at this point.  Barb, her organs had gone haywire, and her kidneys had gone into acute failure according to vet. She has been at the vet for a week and 2 days(as Tammy says, seems a lot longer)and the day we dropped her off, it felt like we may not see her again. Prayers have been lifted up by many(and we appreciate each and every one from you folks)on her behalf.  So at this point, we really hope tomorrow will be her day to come home.
> 
> Hope everybody has a great Sept.!!!



That is great news about Sneezy.  May she return to you and continue to improve.



SAT887 said:


> For those who have stayed recently - they are still using the basket style drip coffee makers in the villas correct?



Well, they were like that last December.  Hopefully a more recent visitor will chime in.


----------



## SAT887

Thanks Mush :


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Sneezy is eating!!!  Off IVs, drinking water and back to her old self as much as can be at this point.  Barb, her organs had gone haywire, and her kidneys had gone into acute failure according to vet. She has been at the vet for a week and 2 days(as Tammy says, seems a lot longer)and the day we dropped her off, it felt like we may not see her again. Prayers have been lifted up by many(and we appreciate each and every one from you folks)on her behalf.  So at this point, we really hope tomorrow will be her day to come home.
> 
> Hope everybody has a great Sept.!!!



Very good news JT!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Labor Day!!!!
Hope everyone finds their day to be blessed and one filled with rest and reflection in a good way!


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies and Happy September 

Hope you all are having a relaxing holiday weekend 
It feels like fall here in New England
 Truly my favorite time of the year

I just looked over the Vacation list on the first page
and Wow so many Groupies heading to the Magic
both on land and sea.  
 Pixie Dust to you all 
looking forward your Pictures and TRs

Sorry but haven't read back pass the current page yet 
So I pray that you are all well 

*Jimmy* prayers for your little Sneezy. 
Our pets really grow in our hearts. 
I think they are one of God's gifts that help us
get through this life.

Take Care Groupies


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks teapot!  She is getting really close to coming home, hope by Tues.


----------



## DiznyDi

Well, the kids came home for the holiday week-end and have since departed and are headed back to their home in Virginia.  Finally have a few minutes to sit with my feet up.  Whew!

I read back through the thread.  So happy to see that *Sneezy* is improving and has potential to come home tomorrow!  I know the family is anxiously awaiting her return.

Boy, *Corinne*, when it rains, it pours! So sorry to hear about your iPad.  Does that have 'Apple Care' like our iPhones?  I hope September brings an end to your  re-model.  I hope you and Maria are successful in trying to meet.  Always great fun meeting a fellow Groupie while in the world.

*MMRules*, love your ticker!  I wish you patience and a loud commanding voice as you go back into the teaching field.  February will be here before you know it.  We're already in September, Halloween followed by Thanksgiving followed by Christmas and in the blink of an eye we'll be in 2014!

*rfassett,* continued prayers for Homer.  Quite a story about Molly and her pups.  What a pleasant diversion from illness and worry.

*Eliza*, I must go through life with blinders on.  The only trivia I knew was the 1st one. Gawrsh!  Cows and corn - yep, have both as neighbors.  If you need a break from driving, we're about 5 hours from Cincy and would love to have you visit!  Even have a spare room you'd be welcome to use.

*Happy Belated Birthday Dodie!*
Hope you enjoyed your day celebrating with family and friends!

  Hi *Joy*!  So nice to see you!

My countdown is showing 35 days!   Guess I'd better go and read up on the magic bands.  Like you, *Muush*, I know nothing....


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
For those of you who frequent F&W can you give advice on getting the most out of trying all those food booths and still not be miserable?  We have been many times, never really took adv. of trying many foods, maybe tried 3 over a span of 5 trips

We will still fit in many of our fave restaurants but have at least 2 days empty of ressies plus a few meals where we can split, so those days we can take smaller adv. of these foods.

So any and all advice would be great!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> For those of you who frequent F&W can you give advice on getting the most out of trying all those food booths and still not be miserable? We have been many times, never really took adv. of trying many foods, maybe tried 3 over a span of 5 trips
> 
> We will still fit in many of our fave restaurants but have at least 2 days empty of ressies plus a few meals where we can split, so those days we can take smaller adv. of these foods.
> 
> So any and all advice would be great!


Tip 1:  Definitely plan to eat light on the days you hit F&W.  Though the portions are small at each booth, after a few of them, you'll be full.
Tip 2:  Buy a F&W gift card prior to starting.  You can pre-load it with a set amount and reload it if needed.  They're a quick way to get in and out of the booths and not have to keep up with credit card charges or room key charges.  Further, once you've finished with the festival, the card still works like a regular gift card pretty much anyplace in Disney.
Tip 3:  Avoid weekends if possible.  Those are the busier, and at times, crazier days since more locals and college-age kids come then, especially toward the end of the festival.
Tip 4:  Try new foods!  This is the perfect opportunity to try something you might not otherwise sample.  *Luv* and I are adventurous eaters, so we'll pretty much try anything, though honestly there aren't any dishes that are truly exotic in F&W.  You can have a spicy soup in one "country," then slip over to another to have escargot.  Same goes for drinks.
Tip 5:  Our favorites have been the lamb sliders (Australia, I believe), lamb chops (New Zealand), empanadas (Spain), fisherman's pie (Ireland), and escargot in brioche (France).  There are several others, but these jump out from my foggy haze of a memory.
Tip 6:  Keep in mind that you can use the F&W booths as a way to be an appetizer before a meal or you can go all out and just make them one of your meals on any given day since you have everything from soups, to hearty fare, to desserts.
Tip 7:  We love to share, so we'll often get two items at one booth so that we can sample a variety of foods.  If there is only one item at a booth that sounds interesting, then we'll choose something from another nearby booth and share those two diverse dishes and drinks.
Tip 8:  Finally, we don't drink at every booth.  We might get a glass (though glass is a misnomer as it's a small, plastic cup) of wine to share with the two lamb dishes, have a water with a Japanese soup, then share a delicious alcoholic slushy in France (I forget what they're called, but they are wonderful and pair really well with. . .well, everything!).  We see lots of folks who pound down huge beers and talk about going to the next booth to drink more beer, but that's not our style.

Have fun!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JT - we love F&W.  When we go at that time of the year we no longer plan on a regular meal and just eat our way around the world.  We used to plan meals but then learned we then couldn't enjoy the special offerings.  In fact it's now rare if we make any dining reservations on our F&W trips and just wing it because we'll often just pop in to Epcot for a bit to have some of our favorites (old and new).

First we'll look at the guide and pick out things that sound good to us and head that direction.  Sometimes we both get food at the same booth or sometimes we will share food from a booth but often one will get something they want at one location and the other will get something they want elsewhere.  And we also do not get drinks everywhere - maybe each get one during the "meal" time or often just carry our bottles of water.  

If we're definitely planning on going around 2 or even 3 different days we'll just start at one end of WS and go until we're full.  Then the next day we either pick up where we left off or head around WD the opposite direction.  

There is one exception.  China's potstickers - they can be eaten every day.


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Corinne...got your PM.
> Are you leaving Mon 9/23 or Tues 9/24?



Maria~Lol, I see why you are confused! Sorry, about that typo! We depart Monday, 9/23. We won't have any park time on Monday. We have a 6:00pm flight back to Boston, so I think the "NOTSO" magical express will be picking us up around noon.


----------



## Corinne

*Di*~ yes read up on those bands!  mine arrived today!



 Thanks for the well wishes, hubby thinks all work will be completed by my trip. I don't think so.  I'm shooting for October. I didn't purchase the additional Apple Care for the iPad. I had it in my cart, and at the time it said they didn't cover accidental breakage, so I decided against it.  The manager said they now allow for 2 incidents within the time of the warranty coverage. They will give me a replacement for $249.  I haven't done anything yet.  It still works but the screen is a mess!

*Jimmy*~happy to hear about Sneezy's progress!

*Joy* ~ hello! Nice to see you!


----------



## twokats

Hey groupies,
Happy birthday, welcome and anything else I might have missed over my absence the last week or so.

I went to my surgeon last week and he dismissed me saying that I am 100% healed.  I still have a few issues with aches, pains and such, . . . . oh wait, I have had that for a while!!!  But I do feel a whole lot better without being attached to a walker or a cane.

We are a week away from our first trip to CA and the Grand Californian and Disneyland.  Looking forward to that.  Once the 14th comes and we board the Wonder, I will be without internet for two weeks, so I will catch up hopefully by the end of the month.

Five weeks ago we had a little 4 legged addition to our family when Maximus and Jasmine had a little boy we named Scamp.  He is a cute little furball, but I hope to find him a happy home in the next month or two.

Hope everyone had a great Labor Day!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Thanks for the info on F&W folks, great advice!!*

Sneezy is home!!  Resting well, seems content back in her enviro., still not eating a lot, but seems to be gaining strength all the same.  Vet told us with acute kidney failure, wasnt much hope for her, but prayers did the trick, IMO, she is a four paw miracle!  Thanks so much for all your prayers and concern, its been a long ordeal, but all is well now


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> *Thanks for the info on F&W folks, great advice!!*
> 
> Sneezy is home!!  Resting well, seems content back in her enviro., still not eating a lot, but seems to be gaining strength all the same.  Vet told us with acute kidney failure, wasnt much hope for her, but prayers did the trick, IMO, she is a four paw miracle!  Thanks so much for all your prayers and concern, its been a long ordeal, but all is well now



  Go Sneezy, go Sneezy!!  can't tell me prayers don't work!!


Ok, new game:  this one is easy simply because there is no "right" answer.
Just ask the person "below" you a question.  Oh and if you like the question you are asked you can use the same question.

My other favorite resort is the Beach club.  I think because at night it is so pretty seeing the lights as you walk back from Epcot.

So for the person below, _*what would be your favorite resort if you could not stay at the WL and what makes it special*_


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> Tip 1:  Definitely plan to eat light on the days you hit F&W.  Though the portions are small at each booth, after a few of them, you'll be full.
> Tip 2:  Buy a F&W gift card prior to starting.  You can pre-load it with a set amount and reload it if needed.  They're a quick way to get in and out of the booths and not have to keep up with credit card charges or room key charges.  Further, once you've finished with the festival, the card still works like a regular gift card pretty much anyplace in Disney.
> Tip 3:  Avoid weekends if possible.  Those are the busier, and at times, crazier days since more locals and college-age kids come then, especially toward the end of the festival.
> Tip 4:  Try new foods!  This is the perfect opportunity to try something you might not otherwise sample.  *Luv* and I are adventurous eaters, so we'll pretty much try anything, though honestly there aren't any dishes that are truly exotic in F&W.  You can have a spicy soup in one "country," then slip over to another to have escargot.  Same goes for drinks.
> Tip 5:  Our favorites have been the lamb sliders (Australia, I believe), lamb chops (New Zealand), empanadas (Spain), fisherman's pie (Ireland), and escargot in brioche (France).  There are several others, but these jump out from my foggy haze of a memory.
> Tip 6:  Keep in mind that you can use the F&W booths as a way to be an appetizer before a meal or you can go all out and just make them one of your meals on any given day since you have everything from soups, to hearty fare, to desserts.
> Tip 7:  We love to share, so we'll often get two items at one booth so that we can sample a variety of foods.  If there is only one item at a booth that sounds interesting, then we'll choose something from another nearby booth and share those two diverse dishes and drinks.
> Tip 8:  Finally, we don't drink at every booth.  We might get a glass (though glass is a misnomer as it's a small, plastic cup) of wine to share with the two lamb dishes, have a water with a Japanese soup, then share a delicious alcoholic slushy in France (I forget what they're called, but they are wonderful and pair really well with. . .well, everything!).  We see lots of folks who pound down huge beers and talk about going to the next booth to drink more beer, but that's not our style.
> 
> Have fun!



I 2nd everything Sly said! We also love to share, so we will get one or two items at a pavilion and each have a few bites. It makes the experience more fun when you can each give an opinion on what you love or hate. 

And I agree, we definitely don't drink at every pavilion. I usually have a grey goose lemoncello slush and Bob will have the grand marnier slush. Then I won't have anything else until the tequila cave. I usually get a blood orange margarita, and Bob will have had a beer in Germany or also get a margarita. We don't like to be sloppy either, just a cocktail or two to enjoy the ambiance. 




jimmytammy said:


> *Thanks for the info on F&W folks, great advice!!*
> 
> Sneezy is home!!  Resting well, seems content back in her enviro., still not eating a lot, but seems to be gaining strength all the same.  Vet told us with acute kidney failure, wasnt much hope for her, but prayers did the trick, IMO, she is a four paw miracle!  Thanks so much for all your prayers and concern, its been a long ordeal, but all is well now





Yay yay yay yay yay yay!!!!!! 

Go Sneezy!!!!! 



eliza61 said:


> Go Sneezy, go Sneezy!!  can't tell me prayers don't work!!
> 
> 
> Ok, new game:  this one is easy simply because there is no "right" answer.
> Just ask the person "below" you a question.  Oh and if you like the question you are asked you can use the same question.
> 
> My other favorite resort is the Beach club.  I think because at night it is so pretty seeing the lights as you walk back from Epcot.
> 
> So for the person below, _*what would be your favorite resort if you could not stay at the WL and what makes it special*_



Fun game! 

Although we have stayed at some amazing resorts (AKV, BCV are ties with VWL for my fav's) 

I have to go with POR. Bob and  spent out honeymoon there for TWELVE nights and it genuinely started to feel like home. We loved the boat rides to DTD, and strolling around after dark and listening to the crickets chirping. I love the music and the laidback atmosphere and the way that the lights danced on the water.     

That resort just reminds me so much of letting go of all of that wedding stress, and just finding time to spend together and enjoy being in love 

OK! Next question:

*If you went to WDW, and could only do ONE thing (show, parade, ride, fireworks, restaurant etc....) what would it be and why? *


----------



## jimmytammy

If you went to WDW, and could only do ONE thing (show, parade, ride, fireworks, restaurant etc....) what would it be and why?
__________________
 Heather & Bob  

Restaurant and it would have to be Ohana at night(maybe get a twofer if Wishes goes off while eating)because eating there evokes and oozes everything about WDW to me, food, atmosphere and walking through that wonderful resort
*
If you had a choice between a FP at Toy Story Mania(lets say if both were easy to obtain) or RNRC, which would you choose and why?*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> If you had a choice between a FP at Toy Story Mania(lets say if both were easy to obtain) or RNRC, which would you choose and why?[/B]



Toy Story!  Such a fun ride - and I do have a bit of a competitive side now and then.    And though I love roller coasters and even RNRC I don't love the restraints on that one and can end up with a head ache from banging around if I'm not careful or it's an especially rough ride.  

Next:  *If you only had two options in the year to visit the MK - Christmas Day or the 4th of July - which would you choose and why?*


----------



## crabbie1

To my fellow groupies. Our next visit home unfortunately will not be till december 5 2014 for 8 nights. Having never stayed home at this time of year what are my chances of securing a studio? There will just be me and DB. Do I need to book day by day from 5th January? Only having booked once before for April fairly last minute I want to make sure I get it booked intime. Also is there a beach view from the villas or just the hotel?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sleepydog25

crabbie1 said:


> To my fellow groupies. Our next visit home unfortunately will not be till december 5 2014 for 8 nights. Having never stayed home at this time of year what are my chances of securing a studio? There will just be me and DB. Do I need to book day by day from 5th January? Only having booked once before for April fairly last minute I want to make sure I get it booked intime. Also is there a beach view from the villas or just the hotel?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


Hey, *crabbie*!  It's unfortunate that you'll have to wait until December of 2014 to next visit WDW and the Lodge.  That being said, you will LOVE the Lodge (and the Villas) that time of year!  There is no more special resort than VWL during the Christmas holiday.  Since you can book at 11 months, you should have no issues getting a studio; however, I would certainly book as soon as you are allowed to ensure you get the room--all categories of rooms at VWL tend to go quickly for that time period.  On a related note, that the general time frame for our trip that year as I've been itching to get back to Disney for the holidays, and this year is out.

*To all Groupies*:  In a related rumor, I've been hearing rumblings that the Osborne Lights might cease to exist in the relatively near future.  I've heard everything from this year being the last to possibly two years from now.  I, for one, don't believe they'll stop the Osborne Lights at all, though they may switch venues for them.  Oh, why no lights?  Apparently, there is growing evidence that Lights, Motor, Action! and the surrounding area may go away in order to install a Cars Land much like Disney Land has.  I would be one unhappy camper if the OL went away.


Per the new game, I would absolutely take 4th of July if my choices were that day or Christmas Day.  First, I prefer to be at home on Christmas Day.  I live in the mountains, have a fireplace, and love the feel of Christmas morning with *luv*.*  *Second, since she and I were married on the 5th of July, that means we'd be where we were married on our anniversary.  

*My question:  If you had to choose just one, would you stay the night before or the night after at WDW in conjunction with a DCL cruise?*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

crabbie1 said:


> To my fellow groupies. Our next visit home unfortunately will not be till december 5 2014 for 8 nights. Having never stayed home at this time of year what are my chances of securing a studio? There will just be me and DB. Do I need to book day by day from 5th January? Only having booked once before for April fairly last minute I want to make sure I get it booked intime. Also is there a beach view from the villas or just the hotel?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



You should not have a problem getting the studio if you book right at 11 months.  Also, the old day by day is gone.  You now can book at 11 months from your check in day and reserve up to 7 nights.  For 8 nights just call a day later to add the last night.  That's as close as it gets to day by day booking.  I honestly think you could just get online at 11 months +1 day out from check in and book all 8 nights at once but that's up to you on how conservative you would like to be.


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies and Happy September
> 
> Hope you all are having a relaxing holiday weekend
> It feels like fall here in New England
> Truly my favorite time of the year
> 
> I just looked over the Vacation list on the first page
> and Wow so many Groupies heading to the Magic
> both on land and sea.
> Pixie Dust to you all
> looking forward your Pictures and TRs
> 
> Sorry but haven't read back pass the current page yet
> So I pray that you are all well
> 
> *Jimmy* prayers for your little Sneezy.
> Our pets really grow in our hearts.
> I think they are one of God's gifts that help us
> get through this life.
> 
> Take Care Groupies



Hi TP   Happy Fall to you!



Corinne said:


> *Di*~ yes read up on those bands!  mine arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes, hubby thinks all work will be completed by my trip. I don't think so.  I'm shooting for October. I didn't purchase the additional Apple Care for the iPad. I had it in my cart, and at the time it said they didn't cover accidental breakage, so I decided against it.  The manager said they now allow for 2 incidents within the time of the warranty coverage. They will give me a replacement for $249.  I haven't done anything yet.  It still works but the screen is a mess!
> 
> *Jimmy*~happy to hear about Sneezy's progress!
> 
> *Joy* ~ hello! Nice to see you!



So sorry about your iPad.  I hope it gets resolved to your liking.

What's up with the bands?  You have to order them?



twokats said:


> Hey groupies,
> Happy birthday, welcome and anything else I might have missed over my absence the last week or so.
> 
> I went to my surgeon last week and he dismissed me saying that I am 100% healed.  I still have a few issues with aches, pains and such, . . . . oh wait, I have had that for a while!!!  But I do feel a whole lot better without being attached to a walker or a cane.
> 
> We are a week away from our first trip to CA and the Grand Californian and Disneyland.  Looking forward to that.  Once the 14th comes and we board the Wonder, I will be without internet for two weeks, so I will catch up hopefully by the end of the month.
> 
> Five weeks ago we had a little 4 legged addition to our family when Maximus and Jasmine had a little boy we named Scamp.  He is a cute little furball, but I hope to find him a happy home in the next month or two.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Labor Day!



Yay!  You are all better.  Good job.  That was a long haul for you.
Congrats on the furry cutie.  
Cat? Dog? Picture????

I think we will be at VWL at the same time.  Groupie meet!!!  What do you say??



jimmytammy said:


> *Thanks for the info on F&W folks, great advice!!*
> 
> Sneezy is home!!  Resting well, seems content back in her enviro., still not eating a lot, but seems to be gaining strength all the same.  Vet told us with acute kidney failure, wasnt much hope for her, but prayers did the trick, IMO, she is a four paw miracle!  Thanks so much for all your prayers and concern, its been a long ordeal, but all is well now



Boy, she is lucky.  I lost my beloved cat Geoffrey from renal failure.  So sad.  He was a great cat too.
I'm glad Sneezy is a miracle kitty!!



crabbie1 said:


> To my fellow groupies. Our next visit home unfortunately will not be till december 5 2014 for 8 nights. Having never stayed home at this time of year what are my chances of securing a studio? There will just be me and DB. Do I need to book day by day from 5th January? Only having booked once before for April fairly last minute I want to make sure I get it booked intime. Also is there a beach view from the villas or just the hotel?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



No beach views.  Pool, trees, walkway, trees, WL, trees.  Did I say trees?
Sorry it will be so long till your VWL visit.  But you are in good company here on the Groupie Thread.
We'll take good care of you.



sleepydog25 said:


> Hey, *crabbie*!  It's unfortunate that you'll have to wait until December of 2014 to next visit WDW and the Lodge.  That being said, you will LOVE the Lodge (and the Villas) that time of year!  There is no more special resort than VWL during the Christmas holiday.  Since you can book at 11 months, you should have no issues getting a studio; however, I would certainly book as soon as you are allowed to ensure you get the room--all categories of rooms at VWL tend to go quickly for that time period.  On a related note, that the general time frame for our trip that year as I've been itching to get back to Disney for the holidays, and this year is out.
> 
> *To all Groupies*:  In a related rumor, *I've been hearing rumblings that the Osborne Lights might cease to exist in the relatively near future*.  I've heard everything from this year being the last to possibly two years from now.  I, for one, don't believe they'll stop the Osborne Lights at all, though they may switch venues for them.  Oh, why no lights?  Apparently, there is growing evidence that Lights, Motor, Action! and the surrounding area may go away in order to install a Cars Land much like Disney Land has.  I would be one unhappy camper if the OL went away.
> 
> 
> Per the new game, I would absolutely take 4th of July if my choices were that day or Christmas Day.  First, I prefer to be at home on Christmas Day.  I live in the mountains, have a fireplace, and love the feel of Christmas morning with *luv*.*  *Second, since she and I were married on the 5th of July, that means we'd be where we were married on our anniversary.
> 
> *My question:  If you had to choose just one, would you stay the night before or the night after at WDW in conjunction with a DCL cruise?*



AAAKKKKKKK to that rumor!!!!  Why is Disney making me less and less not liking it??
Sorry Groupies, sometimes I can't help but be honest.

But I want to play the game!!


My question: 
*If you had to choose just one, would you stay the night before or the night after at WDW in conjunction with a DCL cruise?*

I would choose the night after the cruise.  Because I HATE the end of a cruise and having somewhere to go is fun!

My question:
*
If you had to eliminate a Christmas event at WDW, which would you eliminate?
The choices are Osborne Christmas Lights and The Candlelight Processional*

Ouch.  That is tough!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> My question:
> *
> If you had to eliminate a Christmas event at WDW, which would you eliminate?
> The choices are Osborne Christmas Lights and The Candlelight Processional*
> 
> Ouch.  That is tough!





Yikes Muushka!  Glad I did a round earlier!!  I still haven't gotten over the elimination of the Lights of Winter.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yikes Muushka!  Glad I did a round earlier!!  I still haven't gotten over the elimination of the Lights of Winter.



Sorry Kat.  Maybe I should lighten up a little?


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> My question:
> *
> If you had to eliminate a Christmas event at WDW, which would you eliminate?
> The choices are Osborne Christmas Lights and The Candlelight Processional*
> 
> Ouch.  That is tough!



That IS a tough question.  But it really isn't close...we would have to let the Osborne Lights go before we'd ever give up the Candlelight Processional.  To us, it is one of the very best events anywhere, inside or beyond the borders of WDW.








But I really would hate to give up...





By the way, my answer to the last question would definitely be Christmas Day at WDW over 4th of July.  We've been there for both and had two wonderful Christmas days at VWL.  

Okay, I guess I have to ask a question now.  My question:

*You are given a choice between a free meal at any restaurant in Animal Kingdom park or free drinks at any location in EPCOT...which would you take?   *


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> So sorry about your iPad.  I hope it gets resolved to your liking.
> 
> What's up with the bands?  You have to order them?



Hi *Muush*~ no, you won't have to order them when they are rolled out. (At least I don't think so....lol!).  I got mine because I received an invitation to participate during the testing phase.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Sorry Kat.  Maybe I should lighten up a little?



  If I have nightmares of no Christmas celebrations at WDW expect a call!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> That IS a tough question.  But it really isn't close...we would have to let the Osborne Lights go before we'd ever give up the Candlelight Processional.  To us, it is one of the very best events anywhere, inside or beyond the borders of WDW



ITA Granny!!!! Sly, I have heard the same rumor and I really hope it's not true! We have only seen Osbourne lights once, so I hope we will be able to see them next year!


Okay, I guess I have to ask a question now.  My question:

*You are given a choice between a free meal at any restaurant in Animal Kingdom park or free drinks at any location in EPCOT...which would you take?   *[/QUOTE]


Hmmmmmmm.....to be honest, there aren't many restaurants at the AK that interest me, so, Grey Goose slushies for me! ( of course I'm a lightweight, so it would probably only be ONE slushie!


----------



## Muushka

In case anyone wondered, an I am sure you ALL did 
I also would vote to save the Candlelight Processional.

In fact (I may be repeating myself here) a long time ago, probably circa 1996, I received a call from WDW.
They were conducting a survey, debating whether or not to keep the beautiful CP presentation.
Needless to say, I gave a resounding YES!!!  You MUST keep it!!
The message given is so much more important than the Osborne Lights.

Now, on a lighter topic, for those of you who love the Autumn Lodge Scented Candle, they have a sale going on.



> Yankee Candle - BOGO - All LARGE Jar, Tumbler, & Pure Radiance Candles $14ea $5S&H or Free with $100+
> New Yankee Candle BOGO sale, *now code is FALL*
> Shipping is flat $5 or FREE with $100+ order, Enjoy. yummy



http://slickdeals.net/f/6260310-Yankee-Candle-BOGO-All-LARGE-Jar-Tumbler-Pure-Radiance-Candles-14ea-5S-H-or-Free-with-100

http://www.yankeecandle.com/yankee-candles/jar-candles/large-jars?items_per_page=50&order=top_sellers&size_filter=&price_filter=&brand_filter=&q=&department=&category=&subcategory=

There, am I back in good graces on the Groupie Thread?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> We are a week away from our first trip to CA and the Grand Californian and Disneyland.  Looking forward to that.  Once the 14th comes and we board the Wonder, I will be without internet for two weeks, so I will catch up hopefully by the end of the month.



Have a terrific time Kathy!  I was going to be heading that way myself on Saturday for several days but we were able to get the house resided and they are just starting so I decided the timing was not great to be gone.  It's been over a year since I've been down to DL.    Can't wait to hear what you think!   And if you have any questions about DL or VGC I'd be happy to try and help out.   



twokats said:


> Five weeks ago we had a little 4 legged addition to our family when Maximus and Jasmine had a little boy we named Scamp.  He is a cute little furball, but I hope to find him a happy home in the next month or two.



Puppy cuddles and kisses - lucky you!  Hope you find a very nice home for him.  



Muushka said:


> In case anyone wondered, an I am sure you ALL did
> I also would vote to save the Candlelight Processional.
> 
> In fact (I may be repeating myself here) a long time ago, probably circa 1996, I received a call from WDW.
> They were conducting a survey, debating whether or not to keep the beautiful CP presentation.
> Needless to say, I gave a resounding YES!!!  You MUST keep it!!
> The message given is so much more important than the Osborne Lights.
> 
> Now, on a lighter topic, for those of you who love the Autumn Lodge Scented Candle, they have a sale going on.
> 
> 
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/f/6260310-Yankee-Candle-BOGO-All-LARGE-Jar-Tumbler-Pure-Radiance-Candles-14ea-5S-H-or-Free-with-100
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/yankee-candles/jar-candles/large-jars?items_per_page=50&order=top_sellers&size_filter=&price_filter=&brand_filter=&q=&department=&category=&subcategory=
> 
> There, am I back in good graces on the Groupie Thread?



All is forgiven Muushka - what a great deal!!!!  I'll be ordering several candles!!

(I still just can't bring myself to consider either CP or Osborne going away though.  )


----------



## jimmytammy

I have to say, dont want to lose CP or OL, but I am with Muushka, CP would be my choice as it is the reason for the season


----------



## eliza61

I haven't done either event boo-hooo!!  hopefully now with Sid and Rizzo both in school I can sneak down and catch one of them.

Corrine,
you forgot a question.  

Ok, I'll jump in.

*Which world showcase country would you love to visit in real life*?

I'm a francophile (would seriously sell my soul for a Paris apartment) but I've been so my choice would be between Morroco or Germany.  Morroco sounds so exotic, although I don't know much about it and seeing the Passion play in Bavaria is on my bucket list.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> *Which world showcase country would you love to visit in real life*?



That's a great question.   I can cross off Mexico and Canada and my visit to Ireland will have to cover the UK.  Of the remaining countries, I think China would be extremely interesting though not the easiest place to travel to.  Maybe Japan...exotic Far East with all the amenities of the big city.  Okay, I'm going with Japan!  


As far as the wristbands, I guess we weren't "invited" to be testers even though I had heard that BLT was in the testing group.  Since we are only 9 days away from heading out, I'm thinking we missed that one.  No worries...

    

...in honor of WDad.


----------



## Muushka

Granny, have a wonderful time at BLT!  

I'll be interested in hearing how you liked it.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Granny, have a wonderful time at BLT!
> 
> I'll be interested in hearing how you liked it.



This will make our fourth stay at BLT...so that probably gives you a hint on how we like it.  We are not fans of the Contemporary Resort look but BLT is very different look and feel.  And the views of Bay Lake....well let's just say you don't have to hope for one of the four or five villas with a little lake view like at VWL.  

We just stayed at VWL last Christmas so that's why we decided to go back to BLT.  Don't worry, it isn't replacing our first love of VWL, but after BWV it probably comes in a strong 3rd place in our personal preferences for resorts.  

We have a Lake View room and I haven't made even one little request.  So I have an idea of where we might end up.  But the nice thing about that is we can always go up to TOWL for awesome views of Bay Lake and a theme park of some sort whose name I can't remember.  

So I'm sure we'll enjoy it quite a bit.  


I forgot to ask a question after my last response, so here goes:

*Which attraction at WDW is the most in need of a complete overhaul/refurbishment?  You can include any ride, show or parade.  No restaurants on this one.*


----------



## Muushka

4th time!  Where have I been!  I'm right there with you.  I loved the place.  Mr Muush not as much as me though.
I loved sitting out on that balcony, up way high, adult beverage (chardonnay!) looking out onto the activities and the lake.

Loved it!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Muushka

I ordered the Autumn Lodge from Yankee Candle just a few minutes ago.  Along with a bunch of others.
Got the free shipping and Mr Muush was happy to go on a scented candle shopping binge!

I can't wait to sniff the WL candle!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I initially was not at all impressed with BLT---but the views and ease of getting to the MK (we prefer walking) is awesome. We are staying there during my daughter's wedding week---CAN'T WAIT !! Have 3 sets of relatives booked at VWL though !!!!! So best of both worlds!



> You are given a choice between a free meal at any restaurant in Animal Kingdom park or free drinks at any location in EPCOT...which would you take?


MEAL!!! We like Yak and Yeti 




> If you had to eliminate a Christmas event at WDW, which would you eliminate?
> The choices are Osborne Christmas Lights and The Candlelight Processional


Love them both but CP must must stay!!!!




> If you had to choose just one, would you stay the night before or the night after at WDW in conjunction with a DCL cruise?


AFTER because nothing cures a case of the post-DCL-Blues better than driving to WDW 

T minus 5 days till I leave for WDW and our Fantasy cruise!!!


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> I haven't done either event boo-hooo!!  hopefully now with Sid and Rizzo both in school I can sneak down and catch one of them.
> 
> Corrine,
> you forgot a question.
> 
> Ok, I'll jump in.
> 
> *Which world showcase country would you love to visit in real life*?
> 
> I'm a francophile (would seriously sell my soul for a Paris apartment) but I've been so my choice would be between Morroco or Germany.  Morroco sounds so exotic, although I don't know much about it and seeing the Passion play in Bavaria is on my bucket list.



Ohhhhh, geez you're right  *Eliza*~ thanks for jumping in and with such a great question! My answer is easy, Italy! My mothers parents were born and raised there, and there is still family there. 

OK, now, which attraction or show would you love to be able to see again? I have so many, but I would love to see Cranium Command!


----------



## Muushka

Have a wonderful cruise Maria!  I loved that ship!


----------



## jimmytammy

*OK, now, which attraction or show would you love to be able to see again? I have so many, but I would love to see Cranium Command!*
Good question Maria!
I would have to say Honey I Shrunk The Audience.  MJ is a great perfomer and in its day that was probably a huge accomplishment of 3D but HISTA, that keeps you on edge of your seat.

*Which show are you most likely to fall asleep at, Carousel of Progress or Stitchs Great Escape?*


----------



## jimmytammy

Headed to Manteo to catch up with T and DD.  Looking forward to a little relaxing time with my family.  Love that area of the Outer Banks.


----------



## crabbie1

Muushka said:


> Granny, have a wonderful time at BLT!
> 
> I'll be interested in hearing how you liked it.



Well we did our first ever stay at home in april and decided to try BLT for 6 nights after  Although location was good for walking we said numerous times we wish we had not moved. Although I have always rented points before purchasing in 2011, I much prefer the rustic picturesque feel of the lodge. And as I have stayed at AKLV twice before but DB has not , that would be my second choice.
Hope you like BLT granny just keep an open mind that it is soooo different and modern.
The fresh smell of orchids in the lobby everyday was a nice touch. Top of the world lounge is good but in April(which was fairly quiet) the lounge was heaving at wishes time.

Thankyou all for your advice regards the 11 month booking window. I will be online on the 5th January to book our stay after POFQ. Seems so far away but plenty of time to save for more goodies


----------



## crabbie1

Sorry in response to the question I would have to say the US as there are so many places there we want to visit. Top of our list are
New England
Dallas and Texas
New York
San francisco
California
Las vegas
and route 66 to mention a few.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> This will make our fourth stay at BLT...so that probably gives you a hint on how we like it. We are not fans of the Contemporary Resort look but BLT is very different look and feel. And the views of Bay Lake....well let's just say you don't have to hope for one of the four or five villas with a little lake view like at VWL.
> 
> We just stayed at VWL last Christmas so that's why we decided to go back to BLT. Don't worry, it isn't replacing our first love of VWL, but after BWV it probably comes in a strong 3rd place in our personal preferences for resorts.
> 
> We have a Lake View room and I haven't made even one little request. So I have an idea of where we might end up. But the nice thing about that is we can always go up to TOWL for awesome views of Bay Lake and a theme park of some sort whose name I can't remember.
> 
> So I'm sure we'll enjoy it quite a bit.
> 
> 
> I forgot to ask a question after my last response, so here goes:
> 
> *Which attraction at WDW is the most in need of a complete overhaul/refurbishment? You can include any ride, show or parade. No restaurants on this one.*


I've asked a question, so won't do another, but since I haven't seen an answer to this question, I'll jump in.  Lights! Motor! Action!  It's been stale for a few years now, and the queue is extremely hot.  The rumor regarding replacing that show with a new Cars Land would be welcome news (just don't mess with my Osborne Lights).


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> *OK, now, which attraction or show would you love to be able to see again? I have so many, but I would love to see Cranium Command!*
> Good question Maria!
> I would have to say Honey I Shrunk The Audience.  MJ is a great perfomer and in its day that was probably a huge accomplishment of 3D but HISTA, that keeps you on edge of your seat.
> 
> *Which show are you most likely to fall asleep at, Carousel of Progress or Stitchs Great Escape?*



I'm going to say

Stitches great escape.  It's got to be the only show that I can say with complete confidence, I don't like.  LOL


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> This will make our fourth stay at BLT...so that probably gives you a hint on how we like it.  We are not fans of the Contemporary Resort look but BLT is very different look and feel.  And the views of Bay Lake....well let's just say you don't have to hope for one of the four or five villas with a little lake view like at VWL.
> 
> We just stayed at VWL last Christmas so that's why we decided to go back to BLT.  Don't worry, it isn't replacing our first love of VWL, but after BWV it probably comes in a strong 3rd place in our personal preferences for resorts.
> 
> We have a Lake View room and I haven't made even one little request.  So I have an idea of where we might end up.  But the nice thing about that is we can always go up to TOWL for awesome views of Bay Lake and a theme park of some sort whose name I can't remember.
> 
> So I'm sure we'll enjoy it quite a bit.
> 
> 
> I forgot to ask a question after my last response, so here goes:
> 
> *Which attraction at WDW is the most in need of a complete overhaul/refurbishment?  You can include any ride, show or parade.  No restaurants on this one.*



We love BLT enough to have bought some points there!

I would love to see Soarin without all the flaws in the pictures!  I think the movie in France has held up so much better than Soarin!


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies!
Good Game eliza!

I'm not sure if this was  the last question
but if I can't stay at our Beloved lodge
 it would be a tie between BCV or BLT

 It would probably depend on the season.
We love the Flower and Garden show and esp.
 now that hey have the little food kiosks it's like a twofer
Flower and Garden with a little of Food and Wine

 I also agree with *Granny and Muushka*
I love to sit on the BLT Balcony and watch the world 
go by over the lake... great view of the water pageant. 
It's also filled with family memories 
We stayed at the Contemporary our first few trips to WDW.




Corinne said:


> *Di*~ yes read up on those bands!  mine arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes, hubby thinks all work will be completed by my trip. I don't think so.  I'm shooting for October. I didn't purchase the additional Apple Care for the iPad. I had it in my cart, and at the time it said they didn't cover accidental breakage, so I decided against it.  The manager said they now allow for 2 incidents within the time of the warranty coverage. They will give me a replacement for $249.  I haven't done anything yet.  It still works but the screen is a mess!
> 
> *Jimmy*~happy to hear about Sneezy's progress!
> 
> *Joy* ~ hello! Nice to see you!



 Hi Corrine 
 Hope Hubby is right !!! 
You'll have to tell us all about the Magic Band Adventure.

We were a part of the testing for the Fast Pass Plus system
back in the fall of 2011 I think Kat was as well
We just loved it esp. the special areas for viewing the parade
and the fireworks. 
We ended up sitting on the grass in the rose garden for Wishes
It felt like we were right under them!  It was great.



Muushka said:


> I ordered the Autumn Lodge from Yankee Candle just a few minutes ago.  Along with a bunch of others.
> Got the free shipping and Mr Muush was happy to go on a scented candle shopping binge!
> I can't wait to sniff the WL candle!



Thanks Muush will order today 

and as far as the Osborne lights vs. CP 
 DON'T ASK ME TO CHOOSE 
We love them both 

I can't believe that they would D/C the OL 
It's must be a money maker it's always packed
not to mention it's a big local event
I hoping that they will relocated it
 if they need the space for cars land.



eliza61 said:


> I'm going to say
> Stitches great escape.  It's got to be the only show that I can say with complete confidence, I don't like.  LOL



A Big Ditto!



crabbie1 said:


> Sorry in response to the question I would have to say the US as there are so many places there we want to visit. Top of our list are
> New England
> Dallas and Texas
> New York
> San francisco
> California
> Las vegas
> and route 66 to mention a few.



Hey Crabbie
Come to Boston!
You'll feel right at home 
 All the towns have the same names 
just go over the Charles River to Cambridge and your all set.


Groupies has this happen to any of you?

I read back over 10 pages to catch up the other day
 and wrote a response to so many posts
 but before  I could  press submit
my internet connection died.
 I lost it all 

So please know that you are all in my Thoughts and Prayers
I do remember few things

like prayers for Homer and his surgery and what 
a wonderful story about Molly and her pups.

*Sleepy*, that Surrey picture of you and Luv was terrific
and thanks for the best overview of Food and Wine

*New Question*
*If you could only go to one special event which one would it be?
One of the evening parties,a marathon, some other sports event etc.*for us Hands Down 
Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party... just love those Toy Solders and the Music


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> *OK, now, which attraction or show would you love to be able to see again? I have so many, but I would love to see Cranium Command!*
> Good question Maria!
> I would have to say Honey I Shrunk The Audience.  MJ is a great perfomer and in its day that was probably a huge accomplishment of 3D but HISTA, that keeps you on edge of your seat.
> 
> *Which show are you most likely to fall asleep at, Carousel of Progress or Stitchs Great Escape?*



I just had to jump in here.  *Carousel of Progress*! DDad is quite nostalgic and really enjoys this.  Me, not so much.  It's where I take a quick snooze to enjoy the rest of the day. 

I'm trying to get caught up - again.

Granny and Maria, you're both on single digit countdowns.  Enjoy your trips!

Now back to continue reading.....


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Have a wonderful cruise Maria!  I loved that ship!



Thanks so much *Muush*---she is an awesome boat!!!
Thanks *Di*...the countdown is on! I'll be in WDW on Wed !!!! Have a great trip *Tom*!!!!


----------



## crabbie1

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks so much Muush---she is an awesome boat!!!
> Thanks Di...the countdown is on! I'll be in WDW on Wed !!!! Have a great trip Tom!!!!



I missed off Boston oops i think space mountain needs a bit of an update but then again it is in the dark. Perhaps the grat movie ride could do with a few newer scenes on but overall I like the world how it is

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jimmytammy

*New Question
If you could only go to one special event which one would it be?
One of the evening parties,a marathon, some other sports event etc.*

This is a tough one teapot(but a good one)as I love all the special events at WDW, but if backed in a corner, I would say F&W fest as it encompasses all that wonderful food along with some great  concerts...2nd runner up would be Spring Training with the Braves(sorry, I know thats 2, but just couldnt leave my Braves out of it)

*Next Question:
If you were on a strict diet and allowed only 1 snack at WDW per day, which snack would it be and why?*


----------



## Muushka

crabbie1 said:


> I missed off Boston oops i think space mountain needs a bit of an update but then again it is in the dark. Perhaps the grat movie ride could do with a few newer scenes on but overall I like the world how it is
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


I'm with you on both of those rides.  There are so many great movies that they could present.



jimmytammy said:


> *New Question
> If you could only go to one special event which one would it be?
> One of the evening parties,a marathon, some other sports event etc.*
> 
> This is a tough one teapot(but a good one)as I love all the special events at WDW, but if backed in a corner, I would say F&W fest as it encompasses all that wonderful food along with some great  concerts...2nd runner up would be Spring Training with the Braves(sorry, I know thats 2, but just couldnt leave my Braves out of it)
> 
> *Next Question:
> If you were on a strict diet and allowed only 1 snack at WDW per day, which snack would it be and why?*



The cinnamon coated roasted pecans because,  well, they are the best snack!  
I love nuts and cinnamon is my favorite spice. 

Next question.

If you could only ride one coaster at Disney, which would it be and why?


----------



## rusafee1183

Happy Saturday! I am so excited, because today is my 7 month mark and we were able to very easily switch our reservation from VWL to BWV    

We got a Boardwalk view, and requested a high floor. Any other recommendations for room requests from anyone who has stayed there? 

I am a little nervous about noise, but we are excited to feel like we're in the middle of the action - so I think it will be fun! 




Muushka said:


> If you could only ride one coaster at Disney, which would it be and why?



I have to go with Splash! It's my all time favorite and reminds me of being SO excited to finally be at Disney World when I was a kid. 

And I'll leave this question, because I am curious to hear everyone else's answers too


----------



## Granny

I'm gonna cheat and answer questions just because I want to!  



			
				Tea Pot said:
			
		

> *New Question
> If you could only go to one special event which one would it be?
> One of the evening parties,a marathon, some other sports event etc.*



We kind of covered this before, but Candlelight Processional would be the special event that I would attend if restricted to just one.  I know it's not a special ticket event but it is a special event to us.  




			
				Jimmy Boone said:
			
		

> *Next Question:
> If you were on a strict diet and allowed only 1 snack at WDW per day, which snack would it be and why?*



That would have to be a Dole Whip.  Why?  Because if I'm on  a strict diet I have to get my fill of fruits like pineapples.  




Muushka said:


> If you could only ride one coaster at Disney, which would it be and why?



Barb....I'd have to agree with rusafee and go with Splash Mountain too!   It is a coaster, it's a log flume and most of all it's so Disney as it tells the Song of the South story so well throughout the ride.  It is not way up there on the "thrill scale", but it really is a wonderful attraction.


----------



## jimmytammy

Another fan of Splash Mt. for all the same reasons as Granny.  Song of the South was the 1st Disney movie I saw in theater and it was so cool seeing them mix live and animated characters.  I had seen Disney movies on tv but that one was forever etched in my brain.  Splash is my all time fave anything at WDW, though we dont ride it every trip, it still ranks #1 for me.

*Granny*, the Dole Whip is actually not a bad thing to have, only 80 calories per serving, saw it the other day on a Disney dessert site, so have 2 or 3


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I also thought I'd answer a couple of additional questions - just because I can!  



> *Which attraction at WDW is the most in need of a complete overhaul/refurbishment?  You can include any ride, show or parade.  No restaurants on this one.*



I was tempted to say things like Stitch or Capt EO but decided to go with Soarin'.  First the film quality has gotten terrible at what may be the most popular attraction at Epcot.  Second with computerization capabilities it also ought to be relatively easy to add other "destinations".  It could be short introductions to other countries not represented in WS.  How about Soarin' over Australia?  Or Soarin' over China or Spain?  Or other states?  

Just a dream.....



> *Next Question:
> If you were on a strict diet and allowed only 1 snack at WDW per day, which snack would it be and why?*





jimmytammy said:


> *Granny*, the Dole Whip is actually not a bad thing to have, only 80 calories per serving, saw it the other day on a Disney dessert site, so have 2 or 3



Oh - good to know on the Dole Whip!  

This also is a tough question.  After years of love for the Dole Whip I finally tried the Dole Whip float and have a new love.  But similar to Muushka I'm going with the Glazed Almonds if I had to pick just one.  Yum!



Muushka said:


> If you could only ride one coaster at Disney, which would it be and why?



Expedition Everest!!  Great theme.  Both indoor (dark) and outdoor coaster.  Goes backwards, large drop, good g-forces.  Makes me scream and smile everytime!  

Next Question:

*If you could go to any Disney Theme Park except the 4 at WDW which would it be and why?*


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I also thought I'd answer a couple of additional questions - just because I can!
> 
> 
> 
> I was tempted to say things like Stitch or Capt EO but decided to go with Soarin'. First the film quality has gotten terrible at what may be the most popular attraction at Epcot. Second with computerization capabilities it also ought to be relatively easy to add other "destinations". It could be short introductions to other countries not represented in WS. How about Soarin' over Australia? Or Soarin' over China or Spain? Or other states?
> 
> Just a dream.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - good to know on the Dole Whip!
> 
> This also is a tough question. After years of love for the Dole Whip I finally tried the Dole Whip float and have a new love. But similar to Muushka I'm going with the Glazed Almonds if I had to pick just one. Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> Expedition Everest!! Great theme. Both indoor (dark) and outdoor coaster. Goes backwards, large drop, good g-forces. Makes me scream and smile everytime!
> 
> Next Question:
> 
> *If you could go to any Disney Theme Park except the 4 at WDW which would it be and why?*


To go back one question, I'd have to say Rock n Roller coaster is my all-time fave (with EE a close second).  On the other hand, Chris says EE without question.  I discount Splash (no offense anyone) because it stinks of sweat and mildew.  Love the theming and the ride, but it assaults my senses.  Ergo, it would also be the first ride I'd have them refurbish.  

On to the current question:  Disneyland.  The original.


----------



## jimmytammy

*If you could go to any Disney Theme Park except the 4 at WDW which would it be and why?*
Disneyland, though I have never been there, its where Walts footprints are and he has brought so much joy to so many

*Slydog*
I agree that Splash smells at times.  We have been Dec and seems just before normal refurb time it can be pretty rank, but Mar, not so bad.  Depends on when you hit it I think


----------



## jimmytammy

*If you only had one day to spend, which park, Epcot or MK would you choose and why?*


----------



## cahedberg

jimmytammy said:


> If you only had one day to spend, which park, Epcot or MK would you choose and why?



Ok,I'm jumping in on this one. I know what my DH would say....MK, because that's Disney. I'm truly torn, as an original Floridian, and I can say that, I was born there, MK was the only park I went to growing up. The first time I went to Epcot was in 2009......after getting to travel the world (thanks to the US Army), I think Epcot is now my favorite park. I enjoy the mash up of the countries and showing my kids other cultures. MK stills holds a special place In my heart though....


----------



## rusafee1183

jimmytammy said:


> If you only had one day to spend, which park, Epcot or MK would you choose and why?





cahedberg said:


> Ok,I'm jumping in on this one. I know what my DH would say....MK, because that's Disney. I'm truly torn, as an original Floridian, and I can say that, I was born there, MK was the only park I went to growing up. The first time I went to Epcot was in 2009......after getting to travel the world (thanks to the US Army), I think Epcot is now my favorite park. I enjoy the mash up of the countries and showing my kids other cultures. MK stills holds a special place In my heart though....



I agree that this is a really tough one!! 

I am going to have to be really vague with my answer here, and say that it would depend on whatever resort I was staying at.  VWL? Magic Kingdom without question. One of the Boardwalk resorts? Definitely Epcot! But, if I was staying at AKV, and truly had to make a choice??? ..... I think I have to go with Magic Kingdom. There's more to do, and it just feels more magical there.  I would miss strolling WS at dusk with a cocktail, but I can do that at my resort I guess.  

I would definitely visit Disneyland, if WDW was out of the question. 

And as far as what ride I would have them refurbish, I think I have to say that I hope the rumors are true and they are doing something with the Imagination Pavilion. It's fun in a cheesy way, but technology is so advanced that they could do something truly amazing there! Plus, I would like a few more must do rides/attractions at Epcot. 

My question: 

*If you could have them add another country to the WS. What would you choose and what would you have them add to make it come to life?*


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> *New Question
> If you could only go to one special event which one would it be?
> One of the evening parties,a marathon, some other sports event etc.*
> 
> *Next Question:
> If you were on a strict diet and allowed only 1 snack at WDW per day, which snack would it be and why?*





Muushka said:


> t.
> 
> The cinnamon coated roasted pecans because,  well, they are the best snack!
> I love nuts and cinnamon is my favorite spice.
> 
> Next question.
> 
> If you could only ride one coaster at Disney, which would it be and why?





KAT4DISNEY said:


> *If you could go to any Disney Theme Park except the 4 at WDW which would it be and why?*





rusafee1183 said:


> I agree that this is a really tough one!!
> 
> 
> My question:
> 
> *If you could have them add another country to the WS. What would you choose and what would you have them add to make it come to life?*



Missed a few questions so 

1)  I want to do the Holloween party.  I'm a big villain fan so it's got to be sooo cool to see them spot lighted plus free candy.  what's not to like?

2) My one snack would definitely be the cinnamon buns at the old MS Bakery.  I'm hoping the new starbucks will have some thing comparable.  Ironically I'm not a big dole whip gal.

3) my one coaster would definitely be expedition Everest.  Truthfully I love the que to that and kali river rapids.  So detailed.

4) We love DLP.  Snow whites castle is amazing and you can get wine with your meals.  LOL, hey it's Paris.  

5) Let see another country?  I would love Spain or Portugal.  

So my question today is around food.  Our last trip we ate at Le Cellier again and I still just don't get it.  Every one raves about this restaurant and I must be backwards because the steaks to me are simply ok.  I've tried it 3 times because I keep thinking with all the great reviews I must be hitting it at a bad day.

*What's the most over hyped eatery, that everyone says is great but you just don't get why*?


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Missed a few questions so
> 
> So my question today is around food. Our last trip we ate at Le Cellier again and I still just don't get it. Every one raves about this restaurant and I must be backwards because the steaks to me are simply ok. I've tried it 3 times because I keep thinking with all the great reviews I must be hitting it at a bad day.
> 
> *What's the most over hyped eatery, that everyone says is great but you just don't get why*?


Whispering Canyon Café.  I know, I know, it's at our beloved Lodge, but I've tried the place four times and never liked it.  Service has been poor, the food greasy, and the "fun" nearly non-existent each and every time.  Second place is Citrico's.  Snobbery served on a plate, and the sickest I've ever been in my life happened after a meal there.  Third place goes to Le Cellier.  I'm with you, E:  the steaks are fine but nothing special; the beer soup is way too salty; and the ambience at an Applebee's is better.

Beyond those thoughts, I have no opinion on the matter.


----------



## jimmytammy

*What's the most over hyped eatery, that everyone says is great but you just don't get why?

If you could have them add another country to the WS. What would you choose and what would you have them add to make it come to life?*

I agree now that Le Cellier now is that way.  We liked it before it got so expensive, though the food was going down a bit the last few trips.

Mmm, another country.  Argentina.  Maybe have a gaucho ride on a bucking bronco, or just a movie showing the vastness of the land, along with a really yummy steak at a churrasciria 

Next question:*If given the idea that either the Polynesian was going to add on a DVC resort, or DVC built a seperate stand alone resort, which would you want and why?*


----------



## nanajoyx2

My vote is for DVC at the Poly.  I prefer being connected to a full service resort.  I love the room size at OKW, but only stay there if that is the only available option.

Stand alone DVC resorts are too spread out for me, too.


----------



## rusafee1183

jimmytammy said:


> *What's the most over hyped eatery, that everyone says is great but you just don't get why?
> 
> If you could have them add another country to the WS. What would you choose and what would you have them add to make it come to life?*
> 
> I agree now that Le Cellier now is that way.  We liked it before it got so expensive, though the food was going down a bit the last few trips.
> 
> Mmm, another country.  Argentina.  Maybe have a gaucho ride on a bucking bronco, or just a movie showing the vastness of the land, along with a really yummy steak at a churrasciria
> 
> Next question:*If given the idea that either the Polynesian was going to add on a DVC resort, or DVC built a seperate stand alone resort, which would you want and why?*



Tough question! 

For selfish reasons I would love them to add DVC at the Poly, because I really want to be able to stay there.  But, my vote is for a new stand alone resort. I always think it's so exciting to see what the Imagineers come up with when given the room to create something from scratch.

Plus, the add on resorts are SO HARD to get into (and cost too many points for me) due to the limited space. I think a nice new big resort would be amazing. Maybe something over where River Country was? 

Spin off of this question: *What theming would you like to see if DVC builds a new stand alone resort?*


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> Tough question!
> 
> For selfish reasons I would love them to add DVC at the Poly, because I really want to be able to stay there.  But, my vote is for a new stand alone resort. I always think it's so exciting to see what the Imagineers come up with when given the room to create something from scratch.
> 
> Plus, the add on resorts are SO HARD to get into (and cost too many points for me) due to the limited space. I think a nice new big resort would be amazing. Maybe something over where River Country was?
> 
> Spin off of this question: *What theming would you like to see if DVC builds a new stand alone resort?*


Well answered, Heather, and I agree with everything you said.  However, given no new stand-alones are currently in the works (of which I'm aware), when/if Poly opens up to DVC, it looks as though Chris and I will be in line for a small number of points.  As for your question, an Asian-inspired theme would be enjoyable and something Disney could do well.  A close second would be a castle-themed resort:  English, Scottish, or even German-based.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Well answered, Heather, and I agree with everything you said.  However, given no new stand-alones are currently in the works (of which I'm aware), when/if Poly opens up to DVC, it looks as though Chris and I will be in line for a small number of points.  As for your question, an Asian-inspired theme would be enjoyable and something Disney could do well.  A close second would be a castle-themed resort:  English, Scottish, or even German-based.



Love both of these ideas...great minds think alike


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> Well answered, Heather, and I agree with everything you said.  However, given no new stand-alones are currently in the works (of which I'm aware), when/if Poly opens up to DVC, it looks as though Chris and I will be in line for a small number of points.  As for your question, an Asian-inspired theme would be enjoyable and something Disney could do well.  A close second would be a castle-themed resort:  English, Scottish, or even German-based.





jimmytammy said:


> Love both of these ideas...great minds think alike



I agree! Those all sound fabulous! 

And Sly, as long as money isn't an issue at the time I will probably be in line for a few points at the Poly as well.  It's the one (and only) monorail resort that interests me. 

Plus, I think you will HAVE to own there in order to stay there. If the point structure is similar to VGF, a small contract (50ish) will probably get you a few nights a year, or a decent stay every other/third year. 

But, given the way that Disney has priced things the past few years I would guess that they would start the Poly at $150/point and a 50 point contract would run $7,500  

We'll see what I can find in my couch cushions.  I may not just have that lying around


----------



## crabbie1

Phew im miles behind you guys will try and remember the questions.
The one snack I must have would be the pretzels!! Only because the british cannot make decent ones hehe!! 
Best coaster would have to be Rock and Rollercoaster. I always feel sick with the build up but once on it I love it.
Another country would be India. Mainly because they do fantastic food.
Another disneypark would be disneyland california.
DVC resort would have to be Poly.
As for favourite park as much as I love MK I would have to say Epcot. I love the theming of the countries and that means another question.
Theming I would have to say Victorian Britain or Cowboys and Indians

If you had to see only one Firework display would it be:-
 Fantasmic
Wishes
Illuminations
Mine would be illuminations. The music is so touching and looks fantastic over the lake


----------



## jimmytammy

I think of folks in sadness on this day, and realize through it all, we still triumphed as a nation, as a world. Eliza, I think of you today, knowing you were directly affected by it, yet, you came out the other end, on top.

My daughter wrote this on FB at midnight...


Where were you 12 years ago on this evening? Spending time with your family? Sleeping in in comfort beside the one you love? Praying to your Maker? At this time, not so many years ago, I was an eight year old child, warm in my bed and fast asleep. Like you, I had no idea that the very next morning, my life would change forever. I was vulnerable to the fact that there was hatred and evil so powerful on Earth that someone would want to hurt my country. On the afternoon of the attacks, when my parents explained to me what I was seeing on the television, my eyes were then awakened. My heart was pierced. The patriot in me was born. 

This country -- this beautiful, wonderful place we call "America" and "home", has its faults. Just like you and I, our country has room for improvements and will never be perfect. However, I will always stand by this truth: our country is one of resilience. I've seen my fellow patriots spring into action when their country needs them desperately. I've witnessed strangers becoming neighbors. I've seen friends donate blood, men and women raise their hands to take an oath to join their military, and I've heard prayers being risen to Heaven.

No matter how strong the presence of evil and destruction is in our world, we can rest well knowing that we will overcome all of our adversities with the help of our Savior, Jesus Christ.

Sleep in peace tonight, my friends. Know that you live in a country of resilience, and know that His presence is with us. Please remember our servicemen and women (military, Fire, EMS, and police) -- they train and work tirelessly to protect our nation. Pray for their safety, mental stability, and physical strength. 

God Bless America, the place I call my "home". Those who lost their lives in 2001 will never be forgotten, especially in this patriot's heart.


----------



## jimmytammy

Crabbie1 
Good question

*If you had to see only one Firework display would it be:-*
I would say Illuminations.  It was the 1st one I saw, and still to this day stirs my emotions.
*
Next question:
If you only had one day and had to choose between AK or HS, which would you choose and why?*


----------



## DiznyDi

Thinking of you today Eliza and sending big hugs. On this day we remember the horror and fear felt by all Americans as we watched the twin towers fall and the devastation that followed. Today I give thanks for all those that responded to this crisis to help and aid their fellow man. And I remember those that gave their lives and the loved ones left behind. Eliza, our little corner of the Dis just wouldn't be the same without your wit, banter and trivia games. You're a survivor! Your perseverance, strong will and hard work were your allies. The love and support of your family was your strength. May the sun shine brightly on you today.


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> Thinking of you today Eliza and sending big hugs. On this day we remember the horror and fear felt by all Americans as we watched the twin towers fall and the devastation that followed. Today I give thanks for all those that responded to this crisis to help and aid their fellow man. And I remember those that gave their lives and the loved ones left behind. Eliza, our little corner of the Dis just wouldn't be the same without your wit, banter and trivia games. You're a survivor! Your perseverance, strong will and hard work were your allies. The love and support of your family was your strength. May the sun shine brightly on you today.



Could not have said it better myself Di.  Thinking of you Eliza.

Jimmy, your daughters words were very powerful. 

God Bless us all!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Early Birthday princesskat!!!!*(Kati, AKA twokats daughter)*

twokats, Kati and their family are already at WDW celebrating Kati's Bday in a big way with a WDW/Cruise, so we are celebrating early so Kati can enjoy before cruise


----------



## KalamityJane

We are hoping to stay at VWL in Dec 2014 and can't wait! I have a quick question though, I have heard rumors it is supposed to be at least soft goods rehabbed in 2014, and that there may have been a test room. Anyone have pictures or know what stuff they changed/might change?


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> I think of folks in sadness on this day, and realize through it all, we still triumphed as a nation, as a world. Eliza, I think of you today, knowing you were directly affected by it, yet, you came out the other end, on top.
> 
> My daughter wrote this on FB at midnight...
> 
> 
> *This country -- this beautiful, wonderful place we call "America" and "home", has its faults. Just like you and I, our country has room for improvements and will never be perfect. However, I will always stand by this truth: our country is one of resilience. I've seen my fellow patriots spring into action when their country needs them desperately. I've witnessed strangers becoming neighbors. I've seen friends donate blood, men and women raise their hands to take an oath to join their military, and I've heard prayers being risen to Heaven.*
> 
> No matter how strong the presence of evil and destruction is in our world, we can rest well knowing that we will overcome all of our adversities with the help of our Savior, Jesus Christ.
> 
> Sleep in peace tonight, my friends. Know that you live in a country of resilience, and know that His presence is with us. Please remember our servicemen and women (military, Fire, EMS, and police) -- they train and work tirelessly to protect our nation. Pray for their safety, mental stability, and physical strength.
> 
> God Bless America, the place I call my "home". Those who lost their lives in 2001 will never be forgotten, especially in this patriot's heart.





DiznyDi said:


> Thinking of you today Eliza and sending big hugs. On this day we remember the horror and fear felt by all Americans as we watched the twin towers fall and the devastation that followed. Today I give thanks for all those that responded to this crisis to help and aid their fellow man. And I remember those that gave their lives and the loved ones left behind. Eliza, our little corner of the Dis just wouldn't be the same without your wit, banter and trivia games. You're a survivor! Your perseverance, strong will and hard work were your allies. The love and support of your family was your strength. May the sun shine brightly on you today.





Corinne said:


> Could not have said it better myself Di.  Thinking of you Eliza.
> 
> Jimmy, your daughters words were very powerful.
> 
> God Bless us all!



Hey guys thanks for the love.  Don't ever let anyone tell you prayers, hugs and virtual well wishing are not felt.  

Technically I've always felt like a bit of a fraud on this day because if you think about it, I basically laid around for days with some really strong drugs making me feel no pain.  

You guys, my kinsmen have always absolutely amazed me.  Take a look around the planet, Syria, Egypt Iran, the old soviet Union, all these are places that have completely fallen apart under much less provocation but YOU GUYS DID NOT. From what I understand,  there were no mass rioting, no looting, no Marshall law, you guys quietly and steadily *kept it together*.   On top of that, you did it while being truly fearful of what the future would bring, while mourning our fallen brethen, while keeping it together for our children and while comforting each other.   I still to this day remained speechless and humbled.   There are absolutely no words that can express my thanks for that.

JT, thank your daughter for her writing.  Wow is she good!!!
Love you all madly,

E


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I think of folks in sadness on this day, and realize through it all, we still triumphed as a nation, as a world. Eliza, I think of you today, knowing you were directly affected by it, yet, you came out the other end, on top.
> 
> My daughter wrote this on FB at midnight...
> 
> 
> Where were you 12 years ago on this evening? Spending time with your family? Sleeping in in comfort beside the one you love? Praying to your Maker? At this time, not so many years ago, I was an eight year old child, warm in my bed and fast asleep. Like you, I had no idea that the very next morning, my life would change forever. I was vulnerable to the fact that there was hatred and evil so powerful on Earth that someone would want to hurt my country. On the afternoon of the attacks, when my parents explained to me what I was seeing on the television, my eyes were then awakened. My heart was pierced. The patriot in me was born.
> 
> This country -- this beautiful, wonderful place we call "America" and "home", has its faults. Just like you and I, our country has room for improvements and will never be perfect. However, I will always stand by this truth: our country is one of resilience. I've seen my fellow patriots spring into action when their country needs them desperately. I've witnessed strangers becoming neighbors. I've seen friends donate blood, men and women raise their hands to take an oath to join their military, and I've heard prayers being risen to Heaven.
> 
> No matter how strong the presence of evil and destruction is in our world, we can rest well knowing that we will overcome all of our adversities with the help of our Savior, Jesus Christ.
> 
> Sleep in peace tonight, my friends. Know that you live in a country of resilience, and know that His presence is with us. Please remember our servicemen and women (military, Fire, EMS, and police) -- they train and work tirelessly to protect our nation. Pray for their safety, mental stability, and physical strength.
> 
> God Bless America, the place I call my "home". Those who lost their lives in 2001 will never be forgotten, especially in this patriot's heart.



Beautiful.



DiznyDi said:


> Thinking of you today Eliza and sending big hugs. On this day we remember the horror and fear felt by all Americans as we watched the twin towers fall and the devastation that followed. Today I give thanks for all those that responded to this crisis to help and aid their fellow man. And I remember those that gave their lives and the loved ones left behind. Eliza, our little corner of the Dis just wouldn't be the same without your wit, banter and trivia games. You're a survivor! Your perseverance, strong will and hard work were your allies. The love and support of your family was your strength. May the sun shine brightly on you today.



Beautiful



Corinne said:


> Could not have said it better myself Di.  Thinking of you Eliza.
> 
> Jimmy, your daughters words were very powerful.
> 
> God Bless us all!



Amen



eliza61 said:


> Hey guys thanks for the love.  Don't ever let anyone tell you prayers, hugs and virtual well wishing are not felt.
> 
> Technically I've always felt like a bit of a fraud on this day because if you think about it, I basically laid around for days with some really strong drugs making me feel no pain.
> 
> You guys, my kinsmen have always absolutely amazed me.  Take a look around the planet, Syria, Egypt Iran, the old soviet Union, all these are places that have completely fallen apart under much less provocation but YOU GUYS DID NOT. From what I understand,  there were no mass rioting, no looting, no Marshall law, you guys quietly and steadily *kept it together*.   On top of that, you did it while being truly fearful of what the future would bring, while mourning our fallen brethen, while keeping it together for our children and while comforting each other.   I still to this day remained speechless and humbled.   There are absolutely no words that can express my thanks for that.
> 
> JT, thank your daughter for her writing.  Wow is she good!!!
> Love you all madly,
> 
> E



And we love you madly


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Hey guys thanks for the love.  Don't ever let anyone tell you prayers, hugs and virtual well wishing are not felt.
> 
> Technically I've always felt like a bit of a fraud on this day because if you think about it, I basically laid around for days with some really strong drugs making me feel no pain.
> 
> You guys, my kinsmen have always absolutely amazed me.  Take a look around the planet, Syria, Egypt Iran, the old soviet Union, all these are places that have completely fallen apart under much less provocation but YOU GUYS DID NOT. From what I understand,  there were no mass rioting, no looting, no Marshall law, you guys quietly and steadily *kept it together*.   On top of that, you did it while being truly fearful of what the future would bring, while mourning our fallen brethen, while keeping it together for our children and while comforting each other.   I still to this day remained speechless and humbled.   There are absolutely no words that can express my thanks for that.
> 
> JT, thank your daughter for her writing.  Wow is she good!!!
> Love you all madly,
> 
> E



Thanks Eliza, here come the tears again.  We are just glad you are here to share these feelings with us


----------



## tea pot

*Eliza * 
I thought of you this morning when I realized what day it was.
and sent a little prayer up for you 
and all you have been through since then.
but I have to admit I not only think of you on this day
 but also when I'm in the city shopping at Century 21 
I always  say a little prayer for you and your boys.
I admire your strength and humor and hope someday to meet up
face to face.
As Di and others have said what would the groupies be without you!


----------



## tea pot

*Jimmy and Tammy*
That is one special daughter you have


----------



## Nicoal13

Eliza, you are in my thoughts today. 

Jimmy, what a talented daughter. She said it perfectly.


----------



## Corinne

*Maria!!!!*. Hope we will have a chance to meet in person next week!  

*Granny*- I just noticed our trips cross! I will PM you, maybe we can say hello!


----------



## rusafee1183

Such a beautifully written statement Jimmy. You should be very proud of her. 




eliza61 said:


> Hey guys thanks for the love.  Don't ever let anyone tell you prayers, hugs and virtual well wishing are not felt.
> 
> Technically I've always felt like a bit of a fraud on this day because if you think about it, I basically laid around for days with some really strong drugs making me feel no pain.
> 
> You guys, my kinsmen have always absolutely amazed me.  Take a look around the planet, Syria, Egypt Iran, the old soviet Union, all these are places that have completely fallen apart under much less provocation but YOU GUYS DID NOT. From what I understand,  there were no mass rioting, no looting, no Marshall law, you guys quietly and steadily *kept it together*.   On top of that, you did it while being truly fearful of what the future would bring, while mourning our fallen brethen, while keeping it together for our children and while comforting each other.   I still to this day remained speechless and humbled.   There are absolutely no words that can express my thanks for that.
> 
> JT, thank your daughter for her writing.  Wow is she good!!!
> Love you all madly,
> 
> E



Eliza, I had no idea that you were impacted so greatly by 9/11.  Thinking of you and anyone who lost loved ones, as well as all of the amazing men and women who stepped up and made the best of the worst imaginable situation.


----------



## rfassett

The old, old adage is still a truth - the pen is mightier than the sword.  Jimmy's daughter and all of the rest of you could win any battle with what you write. The love behind all of those words would melt the most serious opponent as well as calm the most agitated heart.  This is a day marred by those that saw fit to do this country harm by attacking the most innocent of persons. It is truly a sad day. One where we pause to attempt to make sense out of the senseless and are left frustrated. But when we turn to those that spread such love as you folks do, we realize that we do not have to understand everything. We only have to accept the love of those that express it and realize that they are above the angels and are acting out what the Father God desires.  Thank you all for the way you express love. I am in awe when I contemplate the way God leads folks together. Yes, God bless us all.

Eliza - I did not know. Thank you for rising above it with the help of those that lifted you up!


----------



## Muushka

rfassett said:


> The old, old adage is still a truth - the pen is mightier than the sword.  Jimmy's daughter and all of the rest of you could win any battle with what you write. The love behind all of those words would melt the most serious opponent as well as calm the most agitated heart.  This is a day marred by those that saw fit to do this country harm by attacking the most innocent of persons. It is truly a sad day. One where we pause to attempt to make sense out of the senseless and are left frustrated. But when we turn to those that spread such love as you folks do, we realize that we do not have to understand everything. We only have to accept the love of those that express it and realize that they are above the angels and are acting out what the Father God desires.  Thank you all for the way you express love. I am in awe when I contemplate the way God leads folks together. Yes, God bless us all.
> 
> Eliza - I did not know. Thank you for rising above it with the help of those that lifted you up!



As always,  I am inspired by your posts.  Thank you once again.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So on my way to work this morning I saw one of those electronic billboards that change all the time.  Today instead of showing ads they were showing the names of those lost on 9/11.  It mad me so emotional and so grateful to know that there is one name they wouldn't have to show.  Thinking of you today Eliza and so glad you are here to share your wisdom and great sense of humor and sharp wit with us!!!  And give yourself some credit.  We can't imagine what you went through.  You are an inspiration to me and others on here!  You are one of the vital cornerstones of this thread.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

JT - What your DD wrote is beautiful!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the kind words towards our DD.  I will pass along to her. 

 It has been a bittersweet day for sure.  I think as the years pass and the bitter feelings subside to those of remembrance and reflection(maybe its just old age)the beauty of our spirit(humankind) shines through.  

I appreciate in like kind all the words, and sentiments shared from all of you.  Makes me so proud(once again)to consider all you folks a part of my extended family.  Days of reflection dont always have to be those of sadness.  Today started that way, as I prepare to lay down, I go with feelings of joy, to know such wonderful folks as you and how we all in our own way bring our own bit of ourselves into each others lives. 

 Thank you for continuing to allow me to share my life with you, and thank you for sharing yours with me.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for all the kind words towards our DD.  I will pass along to her.
> 
> It has been a bittersweet day for sure.  *I think as the years pass and the bitter feelings subside to those of remembrance and reflection(maybe its just old age)the beauty of our spirit(humankind) shines through*.
> 
> 
> Thank you for continuing to allow me to share my life with you, and thank you for sharing yours with me.



Ok in the words of Barbara Streisand  "Now I'm all verklempt". 

I very much believe that's what makes our country different and why we continue to be (and probably will always be) a beacon of light to much of the rest of the world.  Our ability to grieve and not have that grief turn into bitterness is astounding.   Not only do we remember and reflect we show extrodianary compassion to the very people who are bent on anger.

Like you JT, I am feel insanely blessed in so many ways.  I got bopped in the head before anyone really knew what was going on, almost immediately after I came out of the train station and turned the corner so most of the "horrible" memories are "pieced" together backwards but I did get to experience the generosity and love first hand.  Some how I think God knew exactly what I could not and could not handle.

Anyhoo, 
Thanks again groupies for the love.  You do realize I'm like a stray dog, once you feed me, I'm following you for the rest of your life.


----------



## eliza61

7 day countdown to a quick trip to the Broadwalk villas!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza
I dont see you as a stray dog, you are more of a leader, people will follow Hope you have a great trip, BWV and F&W, what a combo!!


----------



## jimmytammy

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Early Birthday princesskat!!!!*(Kati, AKA twokats daughter)*
> 
> twokats, Kati and their family are already at WDW celebrating Kati's Bday in a big way with a WDW/Cruise, so we are celebrating early so Kati can enjoy before cruise


  Hope yall have a great trip!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *princesskat* a very Happy Birthday!

Wow, Disney, a cruise and family.  What a way to celebrate!  Enjoy!


----------



## rusafee1183

eliza61 said:


> 7 day countdown to a quick trip to the Broadwalk villas!!!



Woot!!  So exciting! I can't wait to hear all about it, and hope you have an AMAZING trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A day late here but I wanted to say that I also was thinking of you yesterday Eliza and am so very happy that you survived that awful day!  

And Jimmy - your daughter writes beautifully!!  That was very touching.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne said:


> *Maria!!!!*. Hope we will have a chance to meet in person next week!
> 
> *Granny*- I just noticed our trips cross! I will PM you, maybe we can say hello!



I hope so *Corinne*!!!!! I have been traveling last couple days. It was difficult to fly on Sept 11. The Philly airport was so quiet......only 49 people on our plane. Then big fiasco yesterday when my husband's flight (he had to work and planned to fly the day after me) was cancelled 30 min before he was to leave for FL. Initially Southwest told him he could get a refund???!!!! He was on hold and on phone for close to 45 min  Stress!!! He did get a flight and SW told him it was a "air traffic control issue"?  

*eliza*...hugs to you. I had limited time and access to internet and reading/posting on the DIS on my iPhone is not the most user-friendly. But thoughts went out to you. 

*JT*....I went back this morning and read your daughter's entire post. So moving. 

I am sitting in my room at Art Of Animation.....will be visiting my daughter in St Augustine today


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> I hope so *Corinne*!!!!! I have been traveling last couple days. It was difficult to fly on Sept 11. The Philly airport was so quiet......only 49 people on our plane. Then big fiasco yesterday when my husband's flight (he had to work and planned to fly the day after me) was cancelled 30 min before he was to leave for FL. Initially Southwest told him he could get a refund???!!!! He was on hold and on phone for close to 45 min  Stress!!! He did get a flight and SW told him it was a "air traffic control issue"?
> 
> I am sitting in my room at Art Of Animation.....will be visiting my daughter in St Augustine today



Enjoy your time with your daughter! Sorry for hubby's stress, and I'm sure your stress too!  . Have a fabulous  cruise and hope to see you next week!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy Weekend folks!!*


----------



## rusafee1183

Happy Saturday!  

Bob and I had planned on going to the Consol today for the open public Penguins scrimmage/practice, but we overslept. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jimmytammy

rusafee1183 said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> Bob and I had planned on going to the Consol today for the open public Penguins scrimmage/practice, but we overslept. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Must have needed the sleep, Penguins will still be there


----------



## Corinne

rusafee1183 said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> Bob and I had planned on going to the Consol today for the open public Penguins scrimmage/practice, but we overslept. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



 another hockey fan! Although the colors may be similar we are Bruins fans all the way!


----------



## sleepydog25

What is this "hockey?"


----------



## tea pot

*Maria, Corinne, and Granny*

*Sending you all Pixie Dust for a Magical Vacation *

Hope you all get a chance to meet up.

Maria have fun with your daughter I know how it is to have one so far away. 
"Mama don't let your daughters go to college in Florida" they never come back!

take care groupies


----------



## Granny

Arrived at BLT about 9:00 this evening and we went up to The lounge for a bite to eat, some adult beverages and a little "Wishes".  We have a room looking at the CR and I think WL.  So far so good.


----------



## sleepydog25

Granny said:


> Arrived at BLT about 9:00 this evening and we went up to The lounge for a bite to eat, some adult beverages and a little "Wishes". We have a room looking at the CR and I think WL. So far so good.


Have a great trip!  Envious am I.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Arrived at BLT about 9:00 this evening and we went up to The lounge for a bite to eat, some adult beverages and a little "Wishes".  We have a room looking at the CR and I think WL.  So far so good.



Pictures please  Would love some room and views of outside, since we will be there in Feb. (just saying)

Have a great time!!


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...I will try to post some pix before we leave.  We've stayed here a few times but this is our first villa on the "outside" of the "C" on the south end.  Very different from the other LV rooms where we couldn't see CR at all from the room.  Still, it's a very nice set up and each of us having our own bathroom is always nice!  

SlyDog...while you channel your inner Yoda you can still look forward to your next scheduled trip which I'm sure is not too far off!


----------



## DiznyDi

Have great fun Granny! I hope you're successful in meeting up with Corinne and Maria.


----------



## Corinne

sleepydog25 said:


> What is this "hockey?"


----------



## Corinne

Twenty-eight years ago I married my best friend. 

It was a little bittersweet today, though, our older son was here taking the last of his things, so, he is officially moved out.  

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Corinne!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

As the title that someone with a lot of foresight tagged me with, 

Go Panthers, Oh Nevermind!!

Its tough being a fan these days, we have tickets to 3 games this season, thinking of doing like the old days, wearing a paper bag with holes for eyes and nose cut out over my head, cause seats may be in tv viewing when the other teams score again and again and...


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Arrived at BLT about 9:00 this evening and we went up to The lounge for a bite to eat, some adult beverages and a little "Wishes".  We have a room looking at the CR and I think WL.  So far so good.



You think WL?    In any event, have the time of your lives!



Corinne said:


> Twenty-eight years ago I married my best friend.
> 
> It was a little bittersweet today, though, our older son was here taking the last of his things, so, he is officially moved out.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!



Happy Anniversary Corinne and Mr Corinne.

And one is leaving the nest.  I hope you all adjust.



jimmytammy said:


> As the title that someone with a lot of foresight tagged me with,
> 
> Go Panthers, Oh Nevermind!!
> 
> Its tough being a fan these days, we have tickets to 3 games this season, thinking of doing like the old days, wearing a paper bag with holes for eyes and nose cut out over my head, cause seats may be in tv viewing when the other teams score again and again and...



Oh Jimmy.  That is too funny.  Sad and funny at the same time.


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Anniversary Corinne!

The funny thing about kids - they do seem to find their way back home again; even if only for visits   While you will miss your son, you'll find that you actually enjoy renewed interests with your spouse.  Plus you have a Disney trip coming up that will really put a lift in your spirits!

Sorry jimmy!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> You think WL?    In any event, have the time of your lives!



Well, it was dark when we got here so I didn't know what the view was. Now I can see that WL is prominent, VWL has a little roof visible and the Swan and Dolphin are visible in the distance along with Spaceship Earth. 

We ate at Boatright's last night...this might be our new favorite place to eat!  Good food and good service at a lovely resort that we have never visited before. Very nice! 

We went to MK today and this is our first trip during a truly off peak period. Easy lines and accomplished a lot.  A little hot so we came back to the resort for a little pool lounging.  I could definitely get used to these smaller crowd times!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Well, it was dark when we got here so I didn't know what the view was. Now I can see that WL is prominent, VWL has a little roof visible and the Swan and Dolphin are visible in the distance along with Spaceship Earth.
> 
> We ate at Boatright's last night...this might be our new favorite place to eat!  Good food and good service at a lovely resort that we have never visited before. Very nice!
> 
> We went to MK today and this is our first trip during a truly off peak period. Easy lines and accomplished a lot.  A little hot so we came back to the resort for a little pool lounging.  I could definitely get used to these smaller crowd times!



Oh, it was dark, now I understand.  I thought you were being a wise guy.

First visit to our favorite non-Disney resort, Dixie Landings? .  See why we love it there? 
Boatwright's is great, we agree. 

Have a great time Granny.   And Mrs. Granny.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
We like Boatwrights too.  Went there back in May and was impressed.  Desserts really good.  You have to go back and see YeeHaw Bob at the The Rivers Roost that is just behind Boatwrights.  Cant remember his schedule but seems like he is there Wed-Sat, 3 shows.  He has a website, very funny, clean humor, singalongs.  Got to see him, we got hooked.


----------



## Muushka

I found out that we can arrive at WDW a few days early for for our December VWL visit.
So I looked at AP rates for Dixie Landings and I was stunned at the price.  We used to pay $69 a night!!!!!

We love it there, but but not at close to $100 more a night than our cheap but nice place in LBV.

Sooòo, no Dixie Landings for us.  Maybe a waitlist!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary Corinne!!!!





Muushka said:


> Happy Anniversary Corinne and Mr Corinne.
> 
> And one is leaving the nest.  I hope you all adjust.



*mr Corinne *



DiznyDi said:


> Happy Anniversary Corinne!
> 
> The funny thing about kids - they do seem to find their way back home again; even if only for visits   While you will miss your son, you'll find that you actually enjoy renewed interests with your spouse.  Plus you have a Disney trip coming up that will really put a lift in your spirits!



I am getting excited for the trip! It is a rather short trip, but I don't travel that well without my hubby, so 4 days will be fine.

Thank you all for the well wishes! I'm so happy for my son, and it's not like I wasn't prepared,  they bought a house last month and have been slowly moving in.  I think with our younger son away at school, and it being our anniversary I was thinking about being semi empty nesters and how fast time truly does fly by!


----------



## wildernessDad

FYI, official announcement today about DVC coming to the Polynesian Resort.


----------



## blossomz

Happy Anniversary Corinne!  Sorry I've been MIA lately...really been busy.  Hope all my groupie pals are doing well.  I am counting down the days to the Member Cruise!  Leaving on the 27th!!  Then off to a treehouse villa for a few days! 

Exciting news about Poly!!!


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> FYI, official announcement today about DVC coming to the Polynesian Resort.



 Not sure I want to afford Disney's prices these days - But I'm in for a few nights there!
By the way, rumors state that the refurb to the Poly will demolish the large fountain/planter in the center of the lobby. I'm against this as it's linked to memories of being there with my Nana when I was small.

Now I just need to hear an official Ft Wilderness DVC announcement.

Curious ... How would everyone feel about them adding another DVC building to VWL?
I'm not sure the resort could support more guests (dock & CS wise), but would love more availability.


----------



## sleepydog25

wildernessDad said:


> FYI, official announcement today about DVC coming to the Polynesian Resort.


Well, crap.  There's goes my plan to buy a car in 2015. . .so, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, don't tell *luv* or she'll want to get in line to buy yesterday.  

Happy Anniversary, Corinne!  Sorry if it's a bit belated.

Finally, no more buildings at VWL for _moi_.  Part of its appeal to me is the limited availability, the cachet of being such a small resort.


----------



## wildernessDad

twinklebug said:


> Curious ... How would everyone feel about them adding another DVC building to VWL?
> I'm not sure the resort could support more guests (dock & CS wise), but would love more availability.



I'd like it if they added some Grand Villas with a Wilderness Lodge theme.  That would be cool, I think.


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> Well, crap.  There's goes my plan to buy a car in 2015. . .so, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, don't tell *luv* or she'll want to get in line to buy yesterday.
> 
> Happy Anniversary, Corinne!  Sorry if it's a bit belated.
> 
> Finally, no more buildings at VWL for _moi_.  *Part of its appeal to me is the limited availability, the cachet of being such a small resort*.



Me too Sleep,
LOL 

How much are points at the Grand Floridian running?  scared to even think about it.

LOL.  I've been toying with the idea of moving back into the city next year, I'm a "Green acres" gal.  the old guy moved us to the suburbs when the kids came along for the school system but I'm a city gal at heart, born and raised in Manhattan.     Hummmm, condo in city or Poly dvc. 

Ok, trivia time:  Which Gabor sister starred in the sitcom "green Acres"?


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> Me too Sleep,
> LOL
> 
> How much are points at the Grand Floridian running? scared to even think about it.
> 
> LOL. I've been toying with the idea of moving back into the city next year, I'm a "Green acres" gal. the old guy moved us to the suburbs when the kids came along for the school system but I'm a city gal at heart, born and raised in Manhattan. Hummmm, condo in city or Poly dvc.
> 
> Ok, trivia time: Which Gabor sister starred in the sitcom "green Acres"?


I want to say $150 a point for VGF, and Eva.


----------



## Muushka

The only way I would be for VWL additional buildings would be if they put in a monorail.


----------



## Bracho

I have to agree. The idea of expanding the VWL would take away the kinda private feeling one gets, being in the middle of it all but off to the side. However if they would do that, a monorail station would be VERY cool. I wonder how they would work the theme of the resort into it.


----------



## Muushka

Bracho said:


> I have to agree. The idea of expanding the VWL would take away the kinda private feeling one gets, being in the middle of it all but off to the side. However if they would do that, a monorail station would be VERY cool. I wonder how they would work the theme of the resort into it.



Have you ever been up on around the 3rd floor of WL, in the front of the resort?
That was a future monorail platform (or so the bus driver said ).  No, I think that's true.


----------



## Bracho

I've been staying at WL since it opened and purchased at VWL site unseen. Yes, I have stayed on every floor they have including the 3rd. I guess it would depend on where they would but a station. I have stayed at the Grand next to the rail, and you can hear it very now an then.


----------



## SAT887

Hi guys! I just wanted to say I stopped in at Artists Point last week and explored the resort some. I can see why you guys love it so much!! We stumbled upon the DVC units as well and look forward to our stay there in January.  Also, our dinner at Artist's Point was very very good! One of our favorite meals this trip and we are scratching our heads in why we hadn't gone sooner and why we were concerned with pricing of the meal - it's honestly not so much more than going to a dinner buffet! Except the food was better, atmosphere relaxing and overall just awesome  we shared an heirloom tomato salad, I had the salmon, DH has the bison, and we split the cobbler (my two kiddos ate kiddie food and picked off of ours)

So once I get settled I will probably be asking you guys all sorts of questions as I prepare for our trip....  From wine to things I should worry about child proofing.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> I'd like it if they added some Grand Villas with a Wilderness Lodge theme.  That would be cool, I think.



I agree!


----------



## sleepydog25

Bracho said:


> I've been staying at WL since it opened and purchased at VWL site unseen. Yes, I have stayed on every floor they have including the 3rd. I guess it would depend on where they would but a station. I have stayed at the Grand next to the rail, and you can hear it very now an then.


Thanks for dropping by, *Bracho*!  Pull up a rocker and "set a spell."  (Spittoon optional)

*SAT887*:  So glad you enjoyed your walk around the grounds at our beloved Lodge and Villas.  You have begun to fall under its spell, and there's no escaping it.    Without doubt, AP is one of the hidden gems of dining at the World, and it's a romantic must-do for *luv* and me.  Here's an early hint:  if you want a parents' only dinner at AP, just make a reservation at the Cubs' Den for the kids where they will be fed, can watch movies, play games, and hang out with other kids.  It's located just a couple of hundred feet from AP, and they give you a pager to boot.

The Groupies are nothing if not full of advice and hints about the Lodge, food, and spirits (I even owned a wine shop for a few years).  Ask away and we shall answer.


----------



## jimmytammy

The Poly DVC has us excited for sure!  T and I already have our heads in the direction of a possible resale.  Poly has always been the place that draws for me as all that WDW has to offer, great theming, a monorail, great eats, etc.  At some point, *we will* be staying there

As for additional VWL room, mixed feelings.  There is room IMO to branch out towards the bus stop area, which would cause enclosure of the rooms facing each other, then we would be getting views involved, which would cause pts to juggle around a bit.  I like WDs idea of a GV, though we have never stayed in one, I can see the benefit.  So the jury is out for me on this idea.


----------



## sleepydog25

Quiet here the past few days.  Hmmm.  Okay, I'll tell you what I've been up to!  Been painting my deck off and on the past month dependent on the weather and my mood.  Also, I've taken it upon myself to paint all the golf course yardage signs for each of the 18 holes on the course where we live, sort of a giving back to the community type thing.  Below are the before and after photos of one of my efforts.  This one only took me 6 hours to paint which is about 2 hours shy of the average.  Some have more detail than others.









I only have 13 more to do!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> I only have 13 more to do!



That's a lot of water on that hole Slydog!  I think I'd definitely be heading to the red tees!


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's a lot of water on that hole Slydog! I think I'd definitely be heading to the red tees!


Yep, you have to carry the lake on this hole, though it's not really terribly far, maybe 200 yards from the white tees.  But, when the wind picks up and blows in your face, that makes it a knee-knocker shot.  Curiously, I rarely hit a bad tee shot on this hole. . .second and third shots, not so much.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Yep, you have to carry the lake on this hole, though it's not really terribly far, maybe 200 yards from the white tees.  But, when the wind picks up and blows in your face, that makes it a knee-knocker shot.  Curiously, I rarely hit a bad tee shot on this hole. . .second and third shots, not so much.



Uh huh - just an easy driver off the tee and then look for the drop zone.


----------



## DiznyDi

*sleepy/sly* - your signs are really quite nice! What a generous offering of your time and talents.  The course will definitely benefit from your work and efforts!

*Eliza* - Follow your heart.  If the city is where you'd like to be then by all means go!  As for the Poly, I'm intrigued, too.  And like you *JT* will stay there at some point.

You always learn something new - *Muush* I didn't know that about the 3rd floor/monorail potential. Hhmmm

*Sat887* - so happy to hear you enjoyed your meal at the Artists' Point!  As a general rule-of-thumb, DDad and I enjoy our last evening meal here before departing for home.


----------



## Muushka

Awesome job Sly/Sleepy (forgot about the sly!!!) on the signs.

And I like the different color (yellow) for the PAR and HCP (whatever they are -no, I know what they are).

Hi Di  good to see you.  I can't believe we won't see you this December.


----------



## SAT887

Sleepy/sly..... Ahh the days are soon when I can utilize the Disney kid clubs.... My littlest is 2 and not yet potty trained...  Hoping for our December 2014 trip to utilize them! Somewhere   The signs look great! I give you credit - painting is tedious work, we are painting our house (slowly but now have to pick up the pace with our near freezing nights!)  and I would have a hard time volunteering to paint more! 

DiznyDi.... We loved the meal, it was a great atmosphere for our anniversary dinner, and with the super early ADR I didn't feel awkward with a 2 & 4 year old (even though they were perfect... I think they knew!)  We will be back probably in January  When we stay there we do want to try the Territory Lounge too since someone on here has me wanting doughnuts in a white bag from there!


----------



## tea pot

*What a treat!!!  Enjoy !!!* 

NPR On Point
A wonderful interview with Richard Sherman  Disney songwriter 
"The Songs We Remember"
from Small World, to Mary Poppins  talks about working with Walt
..... Walt's favorite song etc. 
 Great a trip down Memory Lane
You won't believe how many songs he and his brother wrote!

http://onpoint.wbur.org/2013/09/17/songwriter-richard-sherman


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tea pot said:


> *What a treat!!!  Enjoy !!!*
> 
> NPR On Point
> A wonderful interview with Richard Sherman  Disney songwriter
> "The Songs We Remember"
> from Small World, to Mary Poppins  talks about working with Walt
> ..... Walt's favorite song etc.
> Great a trip down Memory Lane
> You won't believe how many songs he and his brother wrote!
> 
> http://onpoint.wbur.org/2013/09/17/songwriter-richard-sherman



I'll enjoy listening to this a little later on - thanks for the link!!  I really developed a huge appreciation for the Sherman brothers over the years as it began to sink in how much music they contributed over the years and the music and scores in pictures are a huge thing for me.  (I will watch How the West was Won every time I run across it on TV in large part for the score and also the ending photography!)  

If you haven't seen the documentary that was done by two of their sons a few years ago you should try and catch it.  It is called "The Boys:  The Sherman Brothers' Story".


----------



## jimmytammy

teapot Thanks for sharing the story.  The Sherman Bros were amazing team!!  Always loved their music, way back from childhood(which these days was way back)

sleepy Great detail on the signs!!  Thats some tedious work there
Your comment about the lake reminds me of a Arnold Palmer story shared with me...a fellow from Twin Lakes Retirement Community(where we do a lot of renovations)showed me a pic of himself with Arnie on the course.  This fellow worked for GE during Arnies glory days, so he played with him during a pro am.  Anywho, these 2 other fellows in the 4some were in the mix, Arnie tees up, skips one across a lake, and rolls it to green.  One of the other guys says I bet he cant do that again.  Well, Arnie hits exact same shot, other fellow says he just got lucky, Arnie tees it up, shoots exact same shot again, turns and just smiles at the guyas if too say, you wanna bet!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Today is the day...
Happy Birthday princesskat!!!!
Hope you and your mom, twokats are having a great cruising time!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> teapot Thanks for sharing the story. The Sherman Bros were amazing team!! Always loved their music, way back from childhood(which these days was way back)
> 
> sleepy Great detail on the signs!! Thats some tedious work there
> Your comment about the lake reminds me of a Arnold Palmer story shared with me...a fellow from Twin Lakes Retirement Community(where we do a lot of renovations)showed me a pic of himself with Arnie on the course. This fellow worked for GE during Arnies glory days, so he played with him during a pro am. Anywho, these 2 other fellows in the 4some were in the mix, Arnie tees up, skips one across a lake, and rolls it to green. One of the other guys says I bet he cant do that again. Well, Arnie hits exact same shot, other fellow says he just got lucky, Arnie tees it up, shoots exact same shot again, turns and just smiles at the guyas if too say, you wanna bet!!


As incredulous as the story sounds, I suspect it's true.  The pros have amazing control over their shots, and they do it with just a slight turn of the wrist, or angle of the club approach, or deftness of touch.  Yeah, the work is tedious but in some weird way, relaxing.  I do most of the signs at the sign itself (vice removing the sign and painting it at home), so I'm out in the sun, have the occasional chat with a golfer, and I'm able to enjoy nature:  rabbits munching clover nearby, a red-tail hawk gliding effortlessly a few hundred feet above my head (watch out, bunny!), and deer trotting across a nearby fairway.  It's a muni course open to the public, so there isn't big money behind the operation.  This painting is my small contribution to the community of homeowners living around the course as well as the golf club itself.  For the record, I am the last person who I ever envisioned being able to paint with such precision.  I'm more of a slap it on kinda guy.


----------



## tea pot

* Happy Birthday Princesskat *


----------



## Dizny Dad

. . . . . . And don't I feel like I'm back earning my ears!

So the 11 month tour of duty is about over; ten months at 12 to 14 hrs per day with a 1 hour drive each way, ending with a one month broken ribs reduced hours fiasco; didn't miss a day, but probably should have (says DiznyDi!).

I have been reading topics from time to time, but just have not been able to keep up the toe tappin' pace of "the before time".  But now being back in the office with somewhat normal hours, I'll just try to jump back in and keep up as well as I can.

Hope all are well.  DiznyDi has kept me in the know pretty well, but it is just not the same.  Looking to see a few of you in the next few months during our Oct. and Dec. trips to the Happiest Place on Earth! (the Lodge, of course!)


----------



## Corinne

hi *Dizny Dad* good to see u!

Tonight is the last sleep before WDW!  I really hope to see Granny, Eliza and Maria this weekend!  I will be checking in.  See you real soon!


----------



## DiznyDi

Yea Corinne!  Have great fun!  Make sure someone gets a picture.

 Hi Muush!  Yes, our December trip is a little later this year.  So sorry we'll miss you!  Mr Muush too!  Looking ahead we'll be back May 2-10.  Does that fit into your schedule?


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad
No problem about being MIA, just glad you are back  And we look forward to seeing you folks soon!!

Corinne
Have a great trip and hope you catch up with everyone, tell em HEY for us!!


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies! 

It's been a very nice trip, but unfortunately drawing to a close WAY too soon as we leave tomorrow.  We are definitely looking forward to meeting up with Eliza and Corinne later on today, and yes there will be photos at some point.

The wifi here has been its usual challenging self, so it has not been easy to get pictures uploaded to Photobucket.  But after several attempts, I have at least been able to get a few loaded.


Here's our room location on the South outside end of the "C" that is Bay Lake Tower.  Room 8134.





Entering our 1BR, this is the view we immediately saw:







But when we got on our balcony, we had a much broader view.  Looking left, we have a very nice view of the south end of Bay Lake.  Looking straight out, we see:






And looking right, we see:


----------



## Granny

And some views of our favorite place.  This one from our balcony:





And zoomed in a bit:






From a boat...gotta love that "bear"!!










And from a little farther out in Bay Lake:






Sorry I don't have more pictures right now.  I really haven't taken all that many this trip, and it took me over an hour just to upload these. 

Hope everyone enjoyed this little reminder of home.


----------



## DiznyDi

WOW Granny! Many thanks for taking the time to upload and post the pictures!  What a pleasant surprise as I sit here on this cool dark and damp Friday.  Enjoy your last day.  Let your 'group' know just how envious we all are of your meet.

Wishing all Groupies, whether in the World or out to sea, a restful and relaxing week-end!


----------



## Muushka

Oh Granny, I love that view.  Thank you for posting the pictures.



Dizny Dad said:


> . . . . . . And don't I feel like I'm back earning my ears!
> 
> So the 11 month tour of duty is about over; ten months at 12 to 14 hrs per day with a 1 hour drive each way, ending with a one month broken ribs reduced hours fiasco; didn't miss a day, but probably should have (says DiznyDi!).
> 
> I have been reading topics from time to time, but just have not been able to keep up the toe tappin' pace of "the before time".  But now being back in the office with somewhat normal hours, I'll just try to jump back in and keep up as well as I can.
> 
> Hope all are well.  DiznyDi has kept me in the know pretty well, but it is just not the same.  Looking to see a few of you in the next few months during our Oct. and Dec. trips to the Happiest Place on Earth! (the Lodge, of course!)



Wow Dad, you are one dedicated employee.  Good to see you 



Corinne said:


> hi *Dizny Dad* good to see u!
> 
> Tonight is the last sleep before WDW!  I really hope to see Granny, Eliza and Maria this weekend!  I will be checking in.  See you real soon!



What an awesome meet that will be!  Hugs to some of my favorite groupies.



DiznyDi said:


> Yea Corinne!  Have great fun!  Make sure someone gets a picture.
> 
> Hi Muush!  Yes, our December trip is a little later this year.  So sorry we'll miss you!  Mr Muush too!  Looking ahead we'll be back May 2-10.  Does that fit into your schedule?



May 2 we board the beautiful Wonder in Miami for a Panama Canal cruise.  Come cruise with us instead!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for the pictures Granny!

Isn't it strange how it takes so long for the start of a trip to arrive and then it's over in a blink of the eye!?!?!


----------



## Andrew015

twinklebug said:


> By the way, rumors state that the refurb to the Poly will demolish the large fountain/planter in the center of the lobby. I'm against this as it's linked to memories of being there with my Nana when I was small.



I am against this also, 100%.   If we end up with another giant giftshop in its place - much like the cheesy one in the center of the Grand Canyon Concourse @ Contemporary -I will truly be disgusted.    Heck, I was bummed out when they removed the Macaws.   I loved sitting on the benches watching them play around - could literally just sit there for hours.   

I know Disney is in business to make money.  But someone within the upper echelon of the Disney organization must know that a giftshop every 25 feet is NOT what we want to see.   Especially when there is very little differentiation amongst the shops.   In the "old days", you could at least find unique items at the various stores around the property.    Now, not only can they be found around every corner, but they seem to have the same "junk" found in every other store on property.   There are dollar stores and Walmarts every 500 feet in real life, I don't expect the same atmosphere on Main Street USA, or the Polynesian for that matter.   

If this does, in fact happen, I hope the Tiki gods of the South Pacific join forces with the 999 Happy Haunts of the H.M. to strike fear in the hearts of WDW management.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny
Loving the pics!!  Cant wait til we can stay there, But I have to get through the Oct trip 1st


----------



## sleepydog25

Andrew015 said:


> I am against this also, 100%. If we end up with another giant giftshop in its place - much like the cheesy one in the center of the Grand Canyon Concourse @ Contemporary -I will truly be disgusted. Heck, I was bummed out when they removed the Macaws. I loved sitting on the benches watching them play around - could literally just sit there for hours.
> 
> I know Disney is in business to make money. But someone within the upper echelon of the Disney organization must know that a giftshop every 25 feet is NOT what we want to see. Especially when there is very little differentiation amongst the shops. In the "old days", you could at least find unique items at the various stores around the property. Now, not only can they be found around every corner, but they seem to have the same "junk" found in every other store on property. There are dollar stores and Walmarts every 500 feet in real life, I don't expect the same atmosphere on Main Street USA, or the Polynesian for that matter.
> 
> If this does, in fact happen, I hope the Tiki gods of the South Pacific join forces with the 999 Happy Haunts of the H.M. to strike fear in the hearts of WDW management.


Amen!

*Granny*:  Great pics!  Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

Even though we need to work to stay caught up on things before our WDW trip, (in 21 days!!!!!)we are headed to the NC Mts. for a day to take my folks to an apple orchard on the Blue Ridge Parkway, then to the Mast Store(for those who have never been there, think Ike Godseys store on the Waltons)then to Daniel Boone Inn, a wonderful family style eats with really good down home cooking.  Hoping rain will subside so we can see some fall colors in the high elevs. near Grandftaher Mt.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Even though we need to work to stay caught up on things before our WDW trip, (in 21 days!!!!!)we are headed to the NC Mts. for a day to take my folks to an apple orchard on the Blue Ridge Parkway, then to the Mast Store(for those who have never been there, think Ike Godseys store on the Waltons)then to Daniel Boone Inn, a wonderful family style eats with really good down home cooking. Hoping rain will subside so we can see some fall colors in the high elevs. near Grandftaher Mt.


Good luck, but it's foggy as can be up here on the Parkway, at least in our segment--about 150-200 feet visibility.  I can barely see our street at the end of the driveway.  Be careful!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
Fog was like pea soup, but my folks enjoyed the trip, so it made it worth it


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy
> Fog was like pea soup, but my folks enjoyed the trip, so it made it worth it


Glad you and they had a good day.  Finally, around 7 pm, we saw the sun peeking through the clouds at sunset, and it gave us a most lovely double rainbow.  Rain is good. . .in doses.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Sunday Groupies! The AKL is fabulous! We are really enjoying our stay here, and traveling with my sister always means there is a lot of laughter! 

We were asleep when we were supposed to be meeting Eliza and Granny at the WL. We had been up since 3:00am and just couldn't resist a nap. Hoping to hear they were able to meet!

One more full day here today and back to reality tomorrow.


----------



## jimmytammy

We have a 2 resort stay coming up soon and need some help with online check in. Up until this trip, we have never been able to do this on our computers. Our 1st 2 nights at AS Music, got online check in to work, but remaining nights at OKW, every time we click on that, kicks us right back to ASM. Anything we can try to get to that next step?


----------



## horselover

Slinking in.  Remember me groupies?  I'm so sorry it's taken me so long to get back on here since I got back from my Fantasy cruise.  The time since then has been a blur with school starting & a lot of work stuff going on.  I hope you're all doing well.  Looks like some of you are enjoying the World right now.  Have a great time!

Fantasy cruise was AMAZING!!  I had the best time.  I had joined a FB group beforehand & I'm so glad I did.  Just a great group of people & it made it so nice for me since I was cruising solo.  My tablemates were wonderful, staff was fantastic, & the ship just outstanding.  My favorite so far.  So who's ready for some pics?

Ahoy Minnie!




Love, love, love the atrium chandeliers on all the DCL ships.




My favorite towel animal of the week.  A stingray.




First stop St. Maarten




Me with my amazing server Amanda at Palo.  She was my server for both brunch & dinner.




The famous Palo chocolate souffle.  




Two of the awesome concierge attendants Julia on the left & Keimsha on the right.




Concierge bartender Marianne.  Love her!  She always knew what I wanted before I even had to ask.


----------



## horselover

Picture of the animation show the last night in Animator's Palate.  One of the coolest things I've ever seen.  Loved it.  My drawing is 3rd from the left.  As you can see I have no artistic ability!   




St. Thomas




This one is just for you Eliza!  Freedom of the Seas was docked next to us in St. Thomas.




Private meets with Goofy, Minnie & Goofy again!








And now we move on to heaven Castaway Cay!








Serenity Bay








And last but not least my own little piece of heaven (at least temporarily) cabana 17.





I miss the Fantasy & can't wait to go again!


----------



## twinklebug

jimmytammy said:


> We have a 2 resort stay coming up soon and need some help with online check in. Up until this trip, we have never been able to do this on our computers. Our 1st 2 nights at AS Music, got online check in to work, but remaining nights at OKW, every time we click on that, kicks us right back to ASM. Anything we can try to get to that next step?



I saw this with our AKV/VWL reservation this summer. If OL check-in just came live for the 1st leg of your trip, you'll need to wait however many days you're at ASM for your OKW reservation to be turned on for OL check-in. 

If that point has passed, you may need to contact IT.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug said:


> I saw this with our AKV/VWL reservation this summer. If OL check-in just came live for the 1st leg of your trip, you'll need to wait however many days you're at ASM for your OKW reservation to be turned on for OL check-in.
> 
> If that point has passed, you may need to contact IT.



Thanks twinklebug!
The weeks have passed since online became available for us.  We have tried several days to make it work.  I know Disneys site has been less than stellar through the years but it seems they would have the kinks worked out by now.


----------



## DiznyDi

WOW Julie!  Looks like you had an amazing trip!  Muush keeps trying to get DDad and I on a cruise.  I know we will at some point in time.......
Thanks for taking the time to upload and post your pictures.  Can't wait to see you - real soon, too!


----------



## Muushka

Andrew015 said:


> I am against this also, 100%.   If we end up with another giant giftshop in its place - much like the cheesy one in the center of the Grand Canyon Concourse @ Contemporary -I will truly be disgusted.    Heck, I was bummed out when they removed the Macaws.   I loved sitting on the benches watching them play around - could literally just sit there for hours.
> 
> I know Disney is in business to make money.  But someone within the upper echelon of the Disney organization must know that a giftshop every 25 feet is NOT what we want to see.   Especially when there is very little differentiation amongst the shops.   In the "old days", you could at least find unique items at the various stores around the property.    Now, not only can they be found around every corner, but they seem to have the same "junk" found in every other store on property.   There are dollar stores and Walmarts every 500 feet in real life, I don't expect the same atmosphere on Main Street USA, or the Polynesian for that matter.
> 
> If this dzoes, in fact happen, I hope the Tiki gods of the South Pacific join forces with the 999 Happy Haunts of the H.M. to strike fear in the hearts of WDW management.



I agree and love that last sentence! 



Corinne said:


> Happy Sunday Groupies! The AKL is fabulous! We are really enjoying our stay here, and traveling with my sister always means there is a lot of laughter!
> 
> We were asleep when we were supposed to be meeting Eliza and Granny at the WL. We had been up since 3:00am and just couldn't resist a nap. Hoping to hear they were able to meet!
> 
> One more full day here today and back to reality tomorrow.



You missed Granny and Eliza!!!!  Oh the humanity

HL, I loved your pictures of the beautiful Fantasy.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks twinklebug!
> I know Disneys site has been less than stellar through the years but it seems they would have the kinks worked out by now.




Wait.  You're joking, right?


----------



## Muushka

Speaking of the DVC site, I have a question or comment.

Does it happen to anyone else that when you do a search for a unit, often times it will have an alternative, WHICH IS NOT AVAILABLE????  Who writes these programs?

Seems to me they could create a database that would allow you to see each villa that is available for the time you want to go and not have to go back to refine your search.  
Am I the only one??


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
You know what Im talking about
Muushka
I have run into the same scenario many times
horselover
Loving the pics, just all the more excited for our 1st cruise!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Great pictures HL!  Thanks for sharing.



Muushka said:


> Speaking of the DVC site, I have a question or comment.
> 
> Does it happen to anyone else that when you do a search for a unit, often times it will have an alternative, WHICH IS NOT AVAILABLE????  Who writes these programs?
> 
> Seems to me they could create a database that would allow you to see each villa that is available for the time you want to go and not have to go back to refine your search.
> Am I the only one??



The last time I commented on a thread about the results return in a search I was told that it works just fine for most and that the cost to change it would be too expensive.  And there were comments that it's better than what we had before so just be happy.   

But I'm right there with you Muushka!    At some point someone decided what will be returned for results and it just isn't that helpful in several situations such as a later booking.


----------



## twinklebug

Julie, I'm not a cruise person, just don't want to think about being confined on a boat, but your pictures are amazing and make me go hmmm... maybe as I grow older ships won't seem so confining and give them a try.



jimmytammy said:


> Thanks twinklebug!
> The weeks have passed since online became available for us.  We have tried several days to make it work.  I know Disneys site has been less than stellar through the years but it seems they would have the kinks worked out by now.



I predict one call to Disney IT in your future (Can you tell I dread calling Support? )



Muushka said:


> Speaking of the DVC site, I have a question or comment.
> 
> Does it happen to anyone else that when you do a search for a unit, often times it will have an alternative, WHICH IS NOT AVAILABLE????  Who writes these programs?
> 
> Seems to me they could create a database that would allow you to see each villa that is available for the time you want to go and not have to go back to refine your search.
> Am I the only one??





KAT4DISNEY said:


> The last time I commented on a thread about the results return in a search I was told that it works just fine for most and that the cost to change it would be too expensive.  And there were comments that it's better than what we had before so just be happy.
> 
> But I'm right there with you Muushka!    At some point someone decided what will be returned for results and it just isn't that helpful in several situations such as a later booking.



Happens daily here Mushka, I think of it as the multi-search dance, and have the steps committed to memory. 

I'd settle for the "change search" option to be duplicated at the bottom of the screen. Why do we need to scroll all the way back up when result are not what we want? This is a super-easy change to the results page template.

In a perfect world, I agree with you I'd like to see either an option to display resorts where "all days available", or one that let us select the resort/categories we want the system to search for us for one room stze (for example, I rarely want to see the standard view option at AKV)


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Slinking in. Remember me groupies?


Welcome to the Groupies!  We're a very friendly bunch!  Grab a rocker and sit a spell.  







Disney is to IT as Miley Cyrus is to music. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Got our online check in done for OKW!  I chatted live with a CM who directed us to go to DVC website, entered our conf#, and from there it was a breeze.  Thanks for the help twinklebug and all you other folks who chimed in!

Well, all was good in my sports world yesterday, Panthers won and Braves clinched their division, now I can breathe a little slower


----------



## Linda67

Hey groupies

I'm a bit of a part timer in terms of chipping in but I do take a peak at this thread most days 

We are only a week or so away from on-line check in and are crazy excited

We are spending our first 3 nights at AoA so hopefully this won't cause problems with OLC 

I'll probably be driving you all crazy with Qs for the next 60 days


----------



## SAT887

Muushka said:


> Speaking of the DVC site, I have a question or comment.  Does it happen to anyone else that when you do a search for a unit, often times it will have an alternative, WHICH IS NOT AVAILABLE????  Who writes these programs?  Seems to me they could create a database that would allow you to see each villa that is available for the time you want to go and not have to go back to refine your search. Am I the only one??



I had to laugh at this!! I just added another 2 nights onto our trip and it falls on MLK weekend basically all that is available was SSR (but I think I lucked out on AKV because I don't remember it the first search)   However it's like "look what else you can't have!! " and it also never recommends down in the same resort which would be helpful.


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> WOW Julie!  Looks like you had an amazing trip!  Muush keeps trying to get DDad and I on a cruise.  I know we will at some point in time.......
> Thanks for taking the time to upload and post your pictures.  Can't wait to see you - real soon, too!



Thanks Di!  Looking forward to seeing you real soon too!  We shall have to talk cruising during our meet.  Maybe I can convince you!  There will definitely be gushing involved.      



Muushka said:


> HL, I loved your pictures of the beautiful Fantasy.



Thanks Muush!



jimmytammy said:


> horselover
> Loving the pics, just all the more excited for our 1st cruise!



You're going to love it!!!  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Great pictures HL!  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks Kathy!



twinklebug said:


> Julie, I'm not a cruise person, just don't want to think about being confined on a boat, but your pictures are amazing and make me go hmmm... maybe as I grow older ships won't seem so confining and give them a try.



Try it you might like it!  Maybe give one of the bigger ships like the Fantasy a try.  Honestly there's so much to do on the ship you hardly spend that much time in your cabin unless you want to.  Maybe an itinerary with lots of ports would be a good option for you.  That way you'd frequently be able to get off the ship & that might help with the confined feeling you're concerned about.  Just something to think about.

Have I mentioned how much I loved the Fantasy & can't wait to go back?    



sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome to the Groupies!  We're a very friendly bunch!  Grab a rocker and sit a spell.



You're just a laugh riot Patrick aka Sly!           I deserved it though I fully admit!    



jimmytammy said:


> Got our online check in done for OKW!  I chatted live with a CM who directed us to go to DVC website, entered our conf#, and from there it was a breeze.  Thanks for the help twinklebug and all you other folks who chimed in!
> 
> Well, all was good in my sports world yesterday, Panthers won and Braves clinched their division, now I can breathe a little slower



Glad you got OLC worked out.  Interesting how many of you use it.  I never do.  I like to talk to a person at check in & the lines for OLC never seem to be that short.  I did do OLC for my upcoming conference at CSR.  I thought it best since it's such a busy resort.  When we stayed at POR in April one night post cruise the check in line was awful.  Waited 30 min. to check in.  I really wished we had done OLC then.  Funny they had 2 CMs working the regular check in line & 4 CMs at OLC who were mostly just standing around doing nothing.            You would have thought at least one of them would have jumped over to move the regular check in line along but no one did.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> You're just a laugh riot Patrick aka Sly!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got OLC worked out.  Interesting how many of you use it.  I never do.  I like to talk to a person at check in & the lines for OLC never seem to be that short.  I did do OLC for my upcoming conference at CSR.  I thought it best since it's such a busy resort.  When we stayed at POR in April one night post cruise the check in line was awful.  Waited 30 min. to check in.  I really wished we had done OLC then.  Funny they had 2 CMs working the regular check in line & 4 CMs at OLC who were mostly just standing around doing nothing.            You would have thought at least one of them would have jumped over to move the regular check in line along but no one did.


As I.often tell Chris, it's all part of my anti-charm. :-D. I know what you mean re: check-in line. In one airport a few years ago, the line for coach fares was weaving around the lobby with two agents. First class line had no line and four agents. Ugh.


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> As I.often tell Chris, *it's all part of my anti-charm.* :-D. I know what you mean re: check-in line. In one airport a few years ago, the line for coach fares was weaving around the lobby with two agents. First class line had no line and four agents. Ugh.



Anti-charm that's a good one!             I thought your original reply to me was funny no worries.  Just using my own brand of anti-charm on you!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Anti-charm that's a good one!  I thought your original reply to me was funny no worries. Just using my own brand of anti-charm on you!


I figured to know you well enough I could tease and expect same in return.    Oh, and by the looks of your pics, you had some really, really, _really_, cool digs on the Fantasy.  I'm envious of your time on the ship.


----------



## Granny

Back from our trip, and as I look at my camera, I realize I took very few photos this trip.  But here are a couple more of Bay Lake Towers...just for you Jimmy!  

Here's a picture of the pool area at night.  I really like the pool layout, but we actually spent more time at the Contemporary "quiet pool" by the rental cabanas.  Still, it does look good at night, and all that black area at the top is Bay Lake:









And one thing that BLT has over VWL are the Bay Lake views.  I mean, as many times as I've been at VWL I never saw anything like this from the villas:










Don't get me wrong...VWL will always be our first love.  But we do really like BLT too for the location and amenities.


----------



## Granny

And here's a picture of Eliza & Granny, yukking it up behind Trout Pass bar...







Yes, I did have to wear my Cardinal's shirt just to provide some balance for all the East Coast Groupie's team cheering.  



And here's a good one...we picked up a Groupie for our meet that neither Eliza nor I knew!  Say hello to Michelle, our newest phantom Groupie!








As Eliza pointed out, leave it to the Groupies to have new folks just come join our meets...and we were glad to have Michelle join us.  She is quite nice, from Great Britain (but not England!).  We enjoyed having you join us on your holiday, Michelle!


----------



## Muushka

I love it and I'm green at the same time!   Eliza and Granny, what a dynamic duo! 

Welcome to the Groupies, Michelle! 

Granny, I'm right there with you on your thoughts about BLT VS VWL.


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME Michelle!  So nice you all had the opportunity to become acquainted! Looks like you had perfect weather - at least when the picture was taken. 
Nice to have you home Granny!
Enjoy the rest of your trip Eliza and Michelle!

OT: Did anyone see the really cute Villian ears that were available on Friday the 13th? I picked up a pair from a listing on Facebook of Maleficent and am now attempting to make a cross-body bag to match to accompany me for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party.  Off to my sewing room... as of tomorrow I'll be in single digits.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza and Granny...Groupie recruiters(Muushka, these two make us proud dont they)
Granny, thanks for the pics, just pumps me up about our Feb BLT stay!!  BTW, looks like our teams are going to cross paths again in the playoffs.  

horselover, this will be our 1st time trying OLC so hope it all goes well.  Friends from home say it has worked well so far for them, and wfc4life and sechem32 speak well of it also.  If it doesnt bode well for us, we wont return to it.  I told Tammy your thoughts about getting out of line and we will do this for sure if things dont move along


----------



## cahedberg

Hi groupies! Just wanted to share a little excitement....going to pick up our WDW tickets tomorrow from MWR....w00t! We still have a ways....my littlest dd keeps asking how many more sleeps...(1/4/14) so WAY to many! Until then, I'll keep lurking.... beautiful weather here in KS, finally!


----------



## sleepydog25

cahedberg said:


> Hi groupies! Just wanted to share a little excitement....*going to pick up our WDW tickets tomorrow from* *MWR*....w00t! We still have a ways....my littlest dd keeps asking how many more sleeps...(1/4/14) so WAY to many! Until then, I'll keep lurking.... beautiful weather here in KS, finally!


Which base or post?  I'm retired AF.


----------



## jimmytammy

17 days to go and cant wait!!  Meet with fellow groupies horselover, DiznyDad and Di, wfc4life, sechem32(and of course TammyNC, and CaptD who are with jimmytammy)at TOTWL.  Will take pics and share of course.  

So wishing FPplus would take affect for us.  We will be at ASMusic 11-13, and OKW 13-25 and FPplus becomes available for those checking in on the 14th at both of this resorts.  Any chance of us going to front desk at OKW on the 14th and making it happen?


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> 17 days to go and cant wait!!  Meet with fellow groupies horselover, DiznyDad and Di, wfc4life, sechem32(and of course TammyNC, and CaptD who are with jimmytammy)at TOTWL.  Will take pics and share of course.
> 
> So wishing FPplus would take affect for us.  We will be at ASMusic 11-13, and OKW 13-25 and FPplus becomes available for those checking in on the 14th at both of this resorts.  Any chance of us going to front desk at OKW on the 14th and making it happen?



Looking forward to it too!

As of now the 2 resorts you mentioned are scheduled to be available for testing 10/14.  Won't do you much good for ASM but it should work for your OKW stay.

FYI JT I posted the rest of my Fantasy pics on the FB biz page if you want to get even my excited for your cruise!


----------



## eliza61

First, I got to meet Granny and Mrs. Granny.    We had a fabulous meet and Michelle (wolf65) who loves the lodge but she's hasn't posted because she's not a dvc member.  LOL, I'm working on her.

This was a very interesting trip because my girlfriend is going into business for herself specializing in luxury vacations.  So she brought me down to take pictures of the deluxe resorts.  Luckily she doesn't have super high expectations from my photography skills but it was absolutely so cool to walk around each resort.

I have now accepted the fact, that in another life I am going to be rich, well let's go with monetarily rich.    Man o man, I could seriously live happily at the Polynesian or the Yacht club.

Anyway, I stayed at the Broadwalk.  first time for me and it was gorgeous.







Views from our room


----------



## eliza61

views from the back of our room


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Looking forward to it too!
> 
> As of now the 2 resorts you mentioned are scheduled to be available for testing 10/14.  Won't do you much good for ASM but it should work for your OKW stay.
> 
> FYI JT I posted the rest of my Fantasy pics on the FB biz page if you want to get even my excited for your cruise!



Thanks I will check out those pics!!

As for OKW, Im not sure how to go about getting system to allow us to get those FPs.


----------



## blossomz

Eliza..thx for those photos of Boardwalk!  I've never stayed there and it is really much nicer than I thought!  Did you have a room down one of those very very long hallways I always hear about?


----------



## Corinne

Yep that's me! I am so bummed I missed out on meeting you! I had good intentions. You both look wonderful! Welcome to our *Phantom Groupie Michelle!*


Granny said:


> And here's a picture of Eliza & Granny, yukking it up behind Trout Pass bar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did have to wear my Cardinal's shirt just to provide some balance for all the East Coast Groupie's team cheering.
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a good one...we picked up a Groupie for our meet that neither Eliza nor I knew!  Say hello to Michelle, our newest phantom Groupie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Eliza pointed out, leave it to the Groupies to have new folks just come join our meets...and we were glad to have Michelle join us.  She is quite nice, from Great Britain (but not England!).  We enjoyed having you join us on your holiday, Michelle!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks I will check out those pics!!
> 
> As for OKW, Im not sure how to go about getting system to allow us to get those FPs.



Are your tickets linked to your MagicBands?  I couldn't book anything for BCV until I linked the tickets & reservation to the bands.   OKW is up on the TA site as being available for testing starting 10/14 so there must be a way to make it happen.

Thanks for the BW pics Eliza!  I've never stayed on the Inn side.  I agree with you on the Yacht Club.  I stayed there in May.  I always thought I didn't like the YC.  Thought it was too "stuffy".  Wrong!  I loved it & after staying there could understand the complaints some people have about DVC deluxe vs. regular deluxe resorts.  I thought the hotel & service was far superior to any of my DVC stays.          I have pictures of the rooms I'd be happy to share with you for your friend if she needs them.


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> Eliza..thx for those photos of Boardwalk!  I've never stayed there and it is really much nicer than I thought!  Did you have a room down one of those very very long hallways I always hear about?



LOL.  the hallways are indeed long but it's very interesting, it seems that most of the time we found multiple ways of getting outside.  

We were lucky in that our room was on the first floor, so we tended to bolt at the first sign of daylight.  we were in 1636 which was a long way from the clown pool but the quiet pool was literally 50 steps away.


----------



## eliza61

So some hits and misses from the last visit.

*Hit*  When they get the magic band system fully implemented, it should make entering the parks easier.  the flow seems a little better with the "poles" instead of the turnstiles.

*miss*  Get rid of the turnstiles upon exiting the park.  why have them?

*Hit*  The new Fantasyland is really shaping up nice.  The new Ariel ride just opened and it's very cute and pretty.  That area is going to be gorgeous when it's finished.  





















*Miss*  Sorry but I am so hating the starbucks on Main Street.  Now we visited in the am but I saw no Disney pastries AT ALL.  So basically it is serving the same stuff I get at the Starbucks in Target in Southern NJ.  

*Hit*  Resort bakeries.  The one in the Grand Floridian is worth trading in a small child for.    The one in the Polynesian was under construction.

*Hit*  Live entertainment.  for a couple of years, what I call street performers in the parks was waaay down.  probably a casualty of the economy.  This trip, they were crawling all over the place.  the boardwalk was jumping every single night.  

*Miss*  small change to fantasmic.  at the end there use to be a boat where all the characters were on.  that's been changed


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> 17 days to go and cant wait!!  Meet with fellow groupies horselover, DiznyDad and Di, wfc4life, sechem32(and of course TammyNC, and CaptD who are with jimmytammy)at TOTWL.  Will take pics and share of course.
> 
> So wishing FPplus would take affect for us.  We will be at ASMusic 11-13, and OKW 13-25 and FPplus becomes available for those checking in on the 14th at both of this resorts.  Any chance of us going to front desk at OKW on the 14th and making it happen?



From what I understand JT if you check in before the 14th you can't get it.  But hopefully begging at the desk on the 14th will work!    I think I'm going to be making a last minute trip down for a couple of days and have OKW booked for the 13th before moving to BCV for 2 nights.  The Magic bands and FP+ popped up right away for the BCV but nothing for OKW.  Before I got the OKW waitlist I first had a cash reservation at POP and had the magic band for that also.  Then a room opened at YC which I've always wanted to try and the MagicBand popped up for that also.  So we seem to be right on the cusp of it all at OKW on the 13th.   

The crazy thing is that from my last minute planning I now have 3 magic bands.  Overnighted UPS.  Just Crazy!  And then I received 2 invitation letters - after I already had received the Magic Bands.  And they were overnighted as well.  

For the rest of my trip I selected my 3 allowed FP at the park of my choice.  The process was fairly easy but the decisions were not.  It's not fitting my style at all for trying to decide where exactly I want to be and when and that is less than 2 weeks out.    I can not imagine at 60 days out.  I'm hoping that the people stating that Disney will be holding back and not releasing all FP's at the same time is correct so that us late planners to still get our FP fixes.


----------



## webprinter

What is TOTWL that I keep hearing about?


----------



## DiznyDi

Corinne you are not the worst Groupie ever - just a very tired one! 
Sorry your missed the meet.

I'm right there with you JT counting down the days!  So looking forward to our time in the sunny south.  Friday Oct 11 at 8:00.  Right?  You too Julie and William and Liz.  Oh boy, another Groupie meet!  Moose dust you're able to get your MB on the 14th.

Thanks Eliza for the photos!  How nice that your friend let you tag along! I'm going to miss the boat with the characters at the end of Fantasmic.  Sorry to hear its no longer there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

webprinter said:


> What is TOTWL that I keep hearing about?



That is the Top of the World Lounge located on the top floor at Bay Lake Tower.  This year, except for a few blackout dates, it has been open to all DVC members staying on property.


----------



## DiznyDi

TOTWL = Top of the World Lounge at Bay Lake Tower.


----------



## horselover

Looking forward to seeing you & Rich real soon Di!


----------



## sleepydog25

In FL now, though at my daughter's .  Chris is staying CL at YC and not impressed thus far. I'm sure she'll share more later. Granny:  love the shirt!


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> Eliza..thx for those photos of Boardwalk!  I've never stayed there and it is really much nicer than I thought!  Did you have a room down one of those very very long hallways I always hear about?



Blossomz...just wanted to make sure you knew that Eliza stayed on the Boardwalk Inn side.  The decor on the BW Villas side is somewhat different, though carrying the same basic theming.  And yes, both sides have some of those l----o---n---g hallways you've heard about!  That's why I always chuckle when people talk about being at the end of the hall at VWL...it's really not much of a walk compared to BWV or AKV hallways.  



Corinne said:


> Yep that's me! I am so bummed I missed out on meeting you! I had good intentions. You both look wonderful! Welcome to our *Phantom Groupie Michelle!*



Corinne...of course you're not a bad Groupie...just a tuckered out one on the day we got together.  Sorry to miss you on this trip...only 28 more years left in the contract to set up a meet!  



eliza61 said:


> So some hits and misses from the last visit.
> 
> *Hit*  When they get the magic band system fully implemented, it should make entering the parks easier.  the flow seems a little better with the "poles" instead of the turnstiles.
> 
> *I have to agree with you.  And the fact that two people can be going through the "turnstiles" at a time really helps too.*
> 
> *miss*  Get rid of the turnstiles upon exiting the park.  why have them?
> 
> *Again, I have to agree with you.  But not too high on my "miss" list...much lower than the ever full buses at BWV that we experienced again this trip.  *
> 
> 
> 
> *Miss*  Sorry but I am so hating the starbucks on Main Street.  Now we visited in the am but I saw no Disney pastries AT ALL.  So basically it is serving the same stuff I get at the Starbucks in Target in Southern NJ.
> 
> *I totally agree.  I went inside, just to see what they did and it was completely devoid of any theming or anything unique at all.  At least the ubiquitous Starbucks logo is only displayed in a few places that I saw. *
> 
> *Hit*  Resort bakeries.  The one in the Grand Floridian is worth trading in a small child for.    The one in the Polynesian was under construction.
> 
> *We went in to the expanded Boardwalk Bakery and I have to say it has a much nicer selection of food now.  Helps fix one of BWV's few shortcomings by having a counter service place nearby.*
> 
> *Hit*  Live entertainment.  for a couple of years, what I call street performers in the parks was waaay down.  probably a casualty of the economy.  This trip, they were crawling all over the place.  the boardwalk was jumping every single night.
> 
> *We saw quite a bit as well.  We were really impressed one evening walking through DTD West End and Pleasure Island...tons of live music out on the walkways, Irish dancers, and entertainment galore.  It really was a fun atmosphere compared to what we've seen before.  *
> 
> *Miss*  small change to fantasmic.  at the end there use to be a boat where all the characters were on.  that's been changed



*Say it isn't soooooo!!!!  That was such a wonderful part of the entire show.  And they've eliminated it?  Booooo!  *



Eliza...we thoroughly enjoyed our meet with you, your friend and Michelle.  Next time we have to allow for more time as I think we could have easily gone another hour or so!  Groupies, I can tell you that Eliza (I'm sticking to user names today) is just as witty and charming in person as her writing shines through on the boards here.  Loads of fun.


To all Groupies who are getting ready to head to The World, enjoy your planning!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover
We dont have MBs yet, I guess all along knowing they werent ready to go yet, had no desire to buy em until we knew they were a go, then poof, all a sudden OKW is announced and we are up creek without MBs  Hoping to link our tickets to them, but have no problem getting them once we arrive, then hoping they will allow us to link up and get those FPs.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for the info on Boardwalk Granny!  lol...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> horselover
> We dont have MBs yet, I guess all along knowing they werent ready to go yet, had no desire to buy em until we knew they were a go, then poof, all a sudden OKW is announced and we are up creek without MBs  Hoping to link our tickets to them, but have no problem getting them once we arrive, then hoping they will allow us to link up and get those FPs.



The MB's are free (at this time at least!) and so unless it had popped up under MDE for you when you linked your resort reservation I don't think there was anything else you could have done.  Now the bling for them is a whole 'nother thing!    Doing anything with them ahead of time is just giving the option to choose a color other than Gray and to personalize the name on them.  

I _think_ you can go ahead and link your tickets to your MDE account and then if they open up the FP+ eligibility for you it should show up.  I'd try that at least.  The MB's actually just access your account itself and don't hold any of the info itself.  I know that when I first looked under Manage my Magic Bands it had our room cards from our May stay active and linked.


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Corinne you are not the worst Groupie ever - just a very tired one!
> Sorry your missed the meet.
> 
> I'm right there with you JT counting down the days!  So looking forward to our time in the sunny south.  Friday Oct 11 at 8:00.  Right?  You too Julie and William and Liz.  Oh boy, another Groupie meet!  Moose dust you're able to get your MB on the 14th.
> 
> Thanks Eliza for the photos!  How nice that your friend let you tag along! I'm going to miss the boat with the characters at the end of Fantasmic.  Sorry to hear its no longer there.



Fri Oct at 8 TOTWL is correct!  Will and Liz can come up with us, so no need to meet in lobby.  Found out we dont have to be at DVC resort, just be members anywhere onsite.  So see you folks at the Top


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The MB's are free (at this time at least!) and so unless it had popped up under MDE for you when you linked your resort reservation I don't think there was anything else you could have done.  Now the bling for them is a whole 'nother thing!    Doing anything with them ahead of time is just giving the option to choose a color other than Gray and to personalize the name on them.
> 
> I _think_ you can go ahead and link your tickets to your MDE account and then if they open up the FP+ eligibility for you it should show up.  I'd try that at least.  The MB's actually just access your account itself and don't hold any of the info itself.  I know that when I first looked under Manage my Magic Bands it had our room cards from our May stay active and linked.



Thanks for this info.  We do have our APs linked to the site so hope it kicks in on Mon. the 14th while at OKW.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The MB's are free (at this time at least!) and so unless it had popped up under MDE for you when you linked your resort reservation I don't think there was anything else you could have done. Now the bling for them is a whole 'nother thing!  Doing anything with them ahead of time is just giving the option to choose a color other than Gray and to personalize the name on them.
> 
> I _think_ you can go ahead and link your tickets to your MDE account and then if they open up the FP+ eligibility for you it should show up. I'd try that at least. The MB's actually just access your account itself and don't hold any of the info itself. I know that when I first looked under Manage my Magic Bands it had our room cards from our May stay active and linked.


Luv is using the MBs as we speak--her group was "selected" to use the system prior to her trip.  She liked the fact she could get pink, but finds the bands hot and uncomfortable, rather like a big, cumbersome watch.  She also complained about having to use them twice on a FP, once when you first enter the queue and then again at the actual ride entrance.  I remarked, "So, just like having to show your ticket first then give it to the attendant the second time."


----------



## wildernessDad

I need a WDW fix.  Who's with me??


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> I need a WDW fix.  Who's with me??



Me!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessdad said:


> i need a wdw fix.  Who's with me??



me!!!!!!


----------



## blossomz

Heading to the member cruise and then a tree house TOMORROW!!!


----------



## horselover

blossomz said:


> Heading to the member cruise and then a tree house TOMORROW!!!



Have a great time Blossomz!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Heading to the member cruise and then a tree house TOMORROW!!!



Bon Voyage Bloss!!  Pictures/trip report to follow????


----------



## bobbiwoz

blossomz said:


> Heading to the member cruise and then a tree house TOMORROW!!!



Lucky you!  Have a great time!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday I Book He Pays and Akima!!!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday I Book He Pays and Akima!!!!



Yes indeed, Happy Birthday to you both 

I happen to know that I Book is having a wonderful birthday celebration with Mr. I Book,
the he in 'he pays' at Cape May.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Yes indeed, Happy Birthday to you both
> 
> I happen to know that I Book is having a wonderful birthday celebration with Mr. I Book,
> the he in 'he pays' at Cape May.



What a way to celebrate!


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday I Book He Pays and Akima!!!!



Please add our very best wishes for the Happiest of Birthdays!  Enjoy your day in a most amazing way.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sure is quiet around here


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> Sure is quiet around here



I agree with Jimmy. 

OT:  Since I value the opinion of the Groupies so much, if you had the choice to stay at Boardwalk vs Beach Club which would it be?  Our 7 mo window opens tomorrow. We've never stayed at either. I always thought I'd like to stay at Beach Club but having been reading recently about how noisy it is. Thoughts?


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> I agree with Jimmy.
> 
> OT:  Since I value the opinion of the Groupies so much, if you had the choice to stay at Boardwalk vs Beach Club which would it be?  Our 7 mo window opens tomorrow. We've never stayed at either. I always thought I'd like to stay at Beach Club but having been reading recently about how noisy it is. Thoughts?



I'd choose BC but I'm sure others might disagree.  BW seems to be having a lot of maintenance issues lately.  After my stay there in May I decided I didn't really want to stay there anymore.  That's part of the reason I'm selling my BWV points.  My contract was sent to ROFR about 2 wks ago I think.  I stay at BCV all the time & never had an issue with noise in the room.  Lobby area & SAB for sure are noisy though.

Hi groupies!     

Single digit dance time!!!


----------



## rfassett

jimmytammy said:


> Sure is quiet around here



Is it the quiet before the storm?  All you folks with your upcoming trips are in that quiet space I guess.

Well, since it is quiet, I will fill you all in on what is going on around here.  Homer had his second checkup yesterday and has been released to oncology should he choose to do that.  The surgeon told him to come back in three months unless he has problems before.  Homer will contact oncology to tentatively start treatment sometime in November.

Yesterday my household inherited two new puppies.  Bet you don't know where they came from. 

Rebecca and I are heading down to Hilton Head in just 12 days - and I can not wait!!!!

Rebecca is in charge of the annual used book sale fund raiser here for the local public library and that just wrapped up this past weekend.  It is a project that consumes six weeks of her life every year.  Saturday is a very tiring day because the shoppers can fill a grocery bag full of books for just $5 and we volunteers carry the bags out to the shoppers cars.  And then after the sale ends at 2:00, we have to pack up the remaining books and break down the tables and have them ready for pickup at 4:00.  During all of that I had three episodes with my heart.  I estimated I had about 5,500 extra beats in a 30 minute period.

October 24th I will be having a second heart ablation done to try to fix the issue with my heart rate jumping to 240bpm at will.  The first one this past February kept the issue at bay for five weeks.  And now it is even busting through the heart medicine again.  5,500 extra beats in 30 minutes is very exhausting and I was not good for much on Sunday.  Hopefully we can get this fixed this month.

Anyway, that is the news from here.  I have GOT to do something about this squeak in my rocking chair.

You all have a Great Day!


----------



## sleepydog25

Surely is.  We're just back from FL (me in Melbourne, *luv* from the World) and working, so not much to report here.  I will say that *luv* reports two primary things from her trip:
1) She and her group were not fans of the new wristbands.  CMs had issues loading everything on them (and once loaded, one person's band didn't work when they got to the park--had no info on it at all), and the bands were unwieldy.  She hopes the idea doesn't pan out and goes away, but I doubt that will happen.
2) California Grill was not a hit.  Three in their group had short ribs ($40 a pop!), and all three sent them back for being excessively fatty (a criticism I'd heard a few times already on another site).  Their group wound up being comped over $200.  Prices are even higher than before:  if you get an appetizer, dinner, dessert, and a drink, you'll approach V & A's pricing.  CG used to be one of our top dining destinations, but *luv* suggests maybe we go strictly for appetizers, drinks, and to view Wishes.  Too bad.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> I agree with Jimmy.
> 
> OT:  Since I value the opinion of the Groupies so much, if you had the choice to stay at Boardwalk vs Beach Club which would it be?  Our 7 mo window opens tomorrow. We've never stayed at either. I always thought I'd like to stay at Beach Club but having been reading recently about how noisy it is. Thoughts?



I would vote for BC.  
It is closer to Epcot and I like the area/rooms/pool area more.  There you have it



rfassett said:


> Is it the quiet before the storm?  All you folks with your upcoming trips are in that quiet space I guess.
> 
> Well, since it is quiet, I will fill you all in on what is going on around here.  Homer had his second checkup yesterday and has been released to oncology should he choose to do that.  The surgeon told him to come back in three months unless he has problems before.  Homer will contact oncology to tentatively start treatment sometime in November.
> 
> Yesterday my household inherited two new puppies.  Bet you don't know where they came from.
> 
> Rebecca and I are heading down to Hilton Head in just 12 days - and I can not wait!!!!
> 
> Rebecca is in charge of the annual used book sale fund raiser here for the local public library and that just wrapped up this past weekend.  It is a project that consumes six weeks of her life every year.  Saturday is a very tiring day because the shoppers can fill a grocery bag full of books for just $5 and we volunteers carry the bags out to the shoppers cars.  And then after the sale ends at 2:00, we have to pack up the remaining books and break down the tables and have them ready for pickup at 4:00.  During all of that I had three episodes with my heart.  I estimated I had about 5,500 extra beats in a 30 minute period.
> 
> October 24th I will be having a second heart ablation done to try to fix the issue with my heart rate jumping to 240bpm at will.  The first one this past February kept the issue at bay for five weeks.  And now it is even busting through the heart medicine again.  5,500 extra beats in 30 minutes is very exhausting and I was not good for much on Sunday.  Hopefully we can get this fixed this month.
> 
> Anyway, that is the news from here.  I have GOT to do something about this squeak in my rocking chair.
> 
> You all have a Great Day!



I hope Homer's treatments are successful and uneventful.

My goodness, hoping for a successful heart ablation for you.  That's a lot of beats.   
I can imagine it would wipe you out.



sleepydog25 said:


> Surely is.  We're just back from FL (me in Melbourne, *luv* from the World) and working, so not much to report here.  I will say that *luv* reports two primary things from her trip:
> 1) She and her group were not fans of the new wristbands.  CMs had issues loading everything on them (and once loaded, one person's band didn't work when they got to the park--had no info on it at all), and the bands were unwieldy.  She hopes the idea doesn't pan out and goes away, but I doubt that will happen.
> 2) California Grill was not a hit.  Three in their group had short ribs ($40 a pop!), and all three sent them back for being excessively fatty (a criticism I'd heard a few times already on another site).  Their group wound up being comped over $200.  Prices are even higher than before:  if you get an appetizer, dinner, dessert, and a drink, you'll approach V & A's pricing.  CG used to be one of our top dining destinations, but *luv* suggests maybe we go strictly for appetizers, drinks, and to view Wishes.  Too bad.



So sad when your favorite restaurants aren't that tasty anymore AND expensive to boot.
I really think WDW needs to re-evaluate some of their decisions on how to make money.
I'm capitalist all the way and I also know I'm not forced to eat on site.
But at some point, even the bean counters are going to realize they have pushed it a tad too far.


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies 

I knew I count on the groupies to be up and running 

I just scanned back a few pages 
Wow  some very busy Groupies
So many kindred spirits heading to "the world"
now get all those kinks worked out with those
magic bands 
I'm so looking forward to our Dec trip 
wondering...
*When and How did they contact you about the bands?*

Wonderful pictures *horselover* thanks so much.

*eliza and granny* What a great pic of you two!
*
Eliza* I just love that side of the Board walk
so quiet and love those beautiful gardenia hedges
 near the quiet pool, so secluded 
Sorry I can't remember who was asking about 
*staying at the Boardwalk* 
but if you do this is the area to check out
also in the morning the best place to get coffee/tea 
is the bar ..yup it's on the opposite  side of the DVC wing 
and open for light breakfast 
 again quite more of the Yacht Club feel here

*rfassett*
Glad to hear Homer is dong better and congrats on you new pups
good luck with your  ablation  Prayers and pixie dust coming your way 

*Di*
Oh I wish I could sew with you ! 
I bought a machine 3 years ago online ( wouldn't recommend it )
and have been working mostly on quilting and small projects
no one told be that I would get so hooked.
Still have a lot to learn 

*Muushka*
Remember that little kitty 
we adopted last fall 
(she turned to be a little old lady)
well I'm happy to report that
she is still with us !
I try to send you a few pictures

Heading up to the White Mountains tomorrow for a short
2 day foliage trip  Color should be at peak
Heads up all you train fans
We will be  taking a ride on a old steam engine 
in the first class car called the Gertrude Emma will take Pics

Now off to pack
Take Care my dear friends


----------



## Muushka

Hi TP   Good to see you.

I would love to see pics of your kitty!  
And any updates as to how she is acclimating to being taken care of by an awesome person.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . . . . . . So sad when your favorite restaurants aren't that tasty anymore AND expensive to boot.  I really think WDW needs to re-evaluate some of their decisions on how to make money. I'm capitalist all the way and I also know I'm not forced to eat on site.  But at some point, even the bean counters are going to realize they have pushed it a tad too far.



Ah Muush - right on!  DiznyDi & I just discussed today that the old favorites just don't call to us anymore, either due to the lack of quality or the pricing.  I have no problem paying for great food, but paying great prices for disappointment is getting old.  I have always thought the "Free Dining" plan was the issue, causing unfortunate choices by the food management group to lower the expenses in areas we might not notice.  Sorry - we noticed.  There are still a few places we don't miss, but the big signature spots are paling next to some of the counter service spots.  (And yes, we can go off-property; gosh  . . . . please don't let Mickey know I mentioned it!)


----------



## sleepydog25

Dizny Dad said:


> Ah Muush - right on! DiznyDi & I just discussed today that the old favorites just don't call to us anymore, either due to the lack of quality or the pricing. I have no problem paying for great food, but paying great prices for disappointment is getting old. I have always thought the "Free Dining" plan was the issue, causing unfortunate choices by the food management group to lower the expenses in areas we might not notice. Sorry - we noticed. There are still a few places we don't miss, but the big signature spots are paling next to some of the counter service spots. (And yes, we can go off-property; gosh . . . . please don't let Mickey know I mentioned it!)


We agree about being willing to pay for a topnotch experience, but the quality of the restaurants has been inching downward for a few years now.  We used to love most of the signature restaurants, but we've adjusted our thinking now and have found a few moderately priced joints that we like, as well as a few quick/counter service places.  It's quite obvious food quality has suffered throughout Disney regardless of who or what is to blame.  In addition to the CG disappointment, *luv* and I patronized 1900 PF for breakfast Sunday morning and were demoralized.  It had been a beacon of buffets (and we don't do many of them) until that last visit.  The eggs benedict were not only overcooked, but whatever they used for the base was not only NOT an English muffin, it was drier than the Sahara.  The cheesy potatoes lacked, of all things, enough cheese to call them by that name.  Their bacon is that same paper-thin, tastes like leather stuff that has invaded nearly every other Disney restaurant.  Further, what happened to actually seasoning food?  I was constantly using the salt and pepper containers on the table.  Though not awful, it wasn't noteworthy, either.  I guess that's my point.  I have a sneaking suspicion that all of Disney dining is using the same playbook but with variations at each location.  What we wind up with is mediocre food served at high-quality prices.  We see lots of salads in the room in our future.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Ah Muush - right on!  DiznyDi & I just discussed today that the old favorites just don't call to us anymore, either due to the lack of quality or the pricing.  I have no problem paying for great food, but paying great prices for disappointment is getting old.  I have always thought the "Free Dining" plan was the issue, causing unfortunate choices by the food management group to lower the expenses in areas we might not notice.  Sorry - we noticed.  There are still a few places we don't miss, but the big signature spots are paling next to some of the counter service spots.  (And yes, we can go off-property; gosh  . . . . please don't let Mickey know I mentioned it!)



It's our secret.....

We rarely dine out when we are not on vacation.  So when we go to Disney, I look forward to the restaurants that are, um, not on property.

The best meal I had at Disney (in recent years) was a Cajun fish sandwich at Dixie Landings.
The server tried to talk me out of it because I would have to wait 10 minutes for it to cook.
Bring it on!  It was fabulous!  $9.99.  We will return in Dec.

Sleepy, your descriptions of your breakfast made me .  Yuck.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> I agree with Jimmy.
> 
> OT:  Since I value the opinion of the Groupies so much, if you had the choice to stay at Boardwalk vs Beach Club which would it be?  Our 7 mo window opens tomorrow. We've never stayed at either. I always thought I'd like to stay at Beach Club but having been reading recently about how noisy it is. Thoughts?



That's a tough one Di!  We actually had some BCV points and I sold them and bought some BWV after realizing that we would get BCV reservations and then decide to stay somewhere else.  My experience has been the opposite of some here and our BCV (and my BC side) rooms have been very tired.  I even requested to get switched on the BC side last Jan because the room had too many "remnants" of the previous occupants.    We've never had that type of issue at BWV, our rooms have always been in far better shape and any maintenance issues have been responded to very well.  ie - a drippy tub faucet that they replaced the entire valve on in hours and an oven that had gotten locked during the cleaning cycle and required a super secret multi button push to reset.   They came out to my 9pm call and we were ready to go by 9:40.   But the big selling point - *they have air hockey at the Community hall*.    The Market at BCV made some significant changes a couple of years ago that we were disappointed in and I had a couple more food issues at YC/BC this past winter - things that just make you go yuck.  We actually prefer the location of BWV - nice walk to both Epcot and DHS while BCV is best for walking to Epcot and then probably the boat to DHS although we've walked too.  

So - we do still like BC - just had to respond to the BWV dissing.  (JK HL!  )  Although what I posted above has been our experience - better rooms - and oddly better service although that's contrary to the usual reports - I swear after Art retired at BC the smiles left everyone's faces there.  Eventually you ought to try them both and see what appeals to you because every resort is going have issues along the way.  I'll be at BCV for a couple of nights in a couple of weeks.  



sleepydog25 said:


> 1) She and her group were not fans of the new wristbands.  CMs had issues loading everything on them (and once loaded, one person's band didn't work when they got to the park--had no info on it at all), and the bands were unwieldy.  She hopes the idea doesn't pan out and goes away, but I doubt that will happen.
> 2) California Grill was not a hit.  Three in their group had short ribs ($40 a pop!), and all three sent them back for being excessively fatty (a criticism I'd heard a few times already on another site).  Their group wound up being comped over $200.  Prices are even higher than before:  if you get an appetizer, dinner, dessert, and a drink, you'll approach V & A's pricing.  CG used to be one of our top dining destinations, but *luv* suggests maybe we go strictly for appetizers, drinks, and to view Wishes.  Too bad.



1) I just keep worrying that I'm going to feel like a dog with a chip in my neck, or in this instance on my wrist.  But with what? Over a Billion invested? - it's not going away soon anyway.

2) NOOOOOOOOOO!  Cali Grill has remained a consistent good restaurant for us.  

Dining at Disney........we have our favorite QS locations and mostly skip the so called Signature restaurants.


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . Dining at Disney........we have our favorite QS locations and mostly skip the so called Signature restaurants.



Never been disappointed in a salad at any of the QS spots!

DiznyDi tells me- 2 more sleeps; then off to Food & Wine! Mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DiznyDi said:


> I agree with Jimmy.
> 
> OT:  Since I value the opinion of the Groupies so much, if you had the choice to stay at Boardwalk vs Beach Club which would it be?  Our 7 mo window opens tomorrow. We've never stayed at either. I always thought I'd like to stay at Beach Club but having been reading recently about how noisy it is. Thoughts?



7 months from now should be swimming weather.  We're staying at the BCV before heading to VB before our WBPC which is 7 months from TODAY!

I stayed at BWV this past April...lovely stay, not one problem, standard view, less points.  Still, for next April, SAB here we come!  

We have not had noise problems at BWV.


----------



## jimmytammy

Di
Another fan of BWV here.  Though we have only stayed at BCV and BWV once each, both we love, but BWV gets our nod.  BCV is a beach setting type resort, not my cup o tea, and like the surroundings at BWV better.  Beaches n Cream only a few steps away from BWV too


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 1) I just keep worrying that I'm going to feel like a dog with a chip in my neck, or in this instance on my wrist. But with what? Over a Billion invested? - it's not going away soon anyway.
> 
> 2) NOOOOOOOOOO! Cali Grill has remained a consistent good restaurant for us.
> 
> Dining at Disney........we have our favorite QS locations and mostly skip the so called Signature restaurants.


Agree that the whole RFI thing is here to stay, and I will sound like an old fart (which technically, I am in most measurements), but Disney seems to be working very hard to be ahead of the technological curve while forgetting that what drew people to Disney in the first place was its insistence on fondly recalling the past, on the faint reminiscence of times gone by.  (Frankly, Disney, how can you put so much money into RFI technology and still have websites that don't work well? )  As for CG, I hope they will find their new groove before long.  Perhaps this is just a shaking out phase.  That being said, I've been watching various sites for reviews, and while overall the comments remain positive, there are far more negative reviews than I remember before the renovation.  Pricing has been one steady complaint; for example, the filet with a tomato risotto (which *luv* did say was good but quite small) runs $49.  Wow.
The least expensive items:
_Appetizer:  _Flatbread - $13
_Sushi:  _Yellowfin Tuna - $24
_Soup/Salad:  _Carrot Cilantro soup - $12
_Entrée:  _Roasted Squash Ravioli - $32
_Dessert:  _Three selections at $12
_Wine:  _Featured selections run $15 a glass and up

As a means of comparison, look at Sanaa's comparative items:
Indian style bread service (5 breads with 5 sauces):  $9.99
No sushi, but you can get mustard seed encrusted scallops:  $8.99
Tomato soup (fresh) with Paneer cheese - $5.99
Salad sampler of three salads (from a selection of five):  $6.99
For entrees (just two of several selections):  Tandoori lamb - $18.99 or New York Strip - $29.99
Dessert Trio (their most expensive selection):  $6.99
Wines run around $10 a glass

I don't know that watching Wishes warrants an extra $50-$60 per person out of my pocket.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's a tough one Di!  We actually had some BCV points and I sold them and bought some BWV after realizing that we would get BCV reservations and then decide to stay somewhere else.  My experience has been the opposite of some here and our BCV (and my BC side) rooms have been very tired.  I even requested to get switched on the BC side last Jan because the room had too many "remnants" of the previous occupants.    We've never had that type of issue at BWV, our rooms have always been in far better shape and any maintenance issues have been responded to very well.  ie - a drippy tub faucet that they replaced the entire valve on in hours and an oven that had gotten locked during the cleaning cycle and required a super secret multi button push to reset.   They came out to my 9pm call and we were ready to go by 9:40.   But the big selling point - *they have air hockey at the Community hall*.    The Market at BCV made some significant changes a couple of years ago that we were disappointed in and I had a couple more food issues at YC/BC this past winter - things that just make you go yuck.  We actually prefer the location of BWV - nice walk to both Epcot and DHS while BCV is best for walking to Epcot and then probably the boat to DHS although we've walked too.
> 
> So - we do still like BC - just had to respond to the BWV dissing.  (JK HL!  )  Although what I posted above has been our experience - better rooms - and oddly better service although that's contrary to the usual reports - I swear after Art retired at BC the smiles left everyone's faces there.  Eventually you ought to try them both and see what appeals to you because every resort is going have issues along the way.  I'll be at BCV for a couple of nights in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I just keep worrying that I'm going to feel like a dog with a chip in my neck, or in this instance on my wrist.  But with what? Over a Billion invested? - it's not going away soon anyway.
> 
> 2) NOOOOOOOOOO!  Cali Grill has remained a consistent good restaurant for us.
> 
> Dining at Disney........we have our favorite QS locations and mostly skip the so called Signature restaurants.



Hey I said I knew people would disagree with me!             Everyone will give their opinion based on their own personal experiences.  I have yet to stay at BWV where I didn't have some kind of issue & those issues were not resolved quickly.  A have a couple friends that have stayed recently that have had the same issues so I don't think it's just me.  On the other hand I see the reports of people having maintenance issues at BCV & commenting that the rooms are looking worn.  That just hasn't been my experience.  I also spend the majority of my time at Epcot so that short walk is a bonus to me.

Do they still have the air hockey table?  I could have sworn that had been removed the last time I stayed there.

Good luck Di with your decision!  I think it just comes down to personal preference which resort appeals to you more.

Re: Cali Grill.  We went there for Christmas Eve dinner 2 years ago.  I was not impressed.  It was way over priced then.  DS14 hated the flat bread pizza he got & sent it back.  My tenderloin was bad & I had to send it back.  Service was slow & it wasn't really that crowded.  We don't plan to return & now that you're saying it's even more expensive that just reinforces our choice to not go back.

There are very few restaurants that are must dos for us anymore.  We still like Kona.  Gave up on Le Cellier when they switched to an all day menu.  We used to go for lunch.  No burger = no patronage from us.  Many of the places that are now must dos are for breakfast.  Kouzzina & Olivias have great breakfasts & real bacon!  Love Kona for breakfast too but they serve that crappy limp bacon.  My solution is get the ham slice instead.  We plan to eat more & more dinners in the room.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Do they still have the air hockey table?  I could have sworn that had been removed the last time I stayed there.



There was a period where they were in between the air hockey tables.  I don't know if their old one died but they did get one from AK I believe when they replaced one in their arcade.  We didn't get to play that trip because they didn't get the paddles sent over (we volunteered to pick them up but they declined the offer. )  But they had a working table again in May!  

Yikes on those Cali Grill prices Sleepydog!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There was a period where they were in between the air hockey tables.  I don't know if their old one died but they did get one from AK I believe when they replaced one in their arcade.  We didn't get to play that trip because they didn't get the paddles sent over (we volunteered to pick them up but they declined the offer. )  But they had a working table again in May!
> 
> Yikes on those Cali Grill prices Sleepydog!



They were between tables.           They should have taken you up on that offer!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> ...snip
> 
> Dining at Disney........we have our favorite QS locations and mostly skip the so called Signature restaurants.



You know, you are right.  I think the QS restaurants are better.



bobbiwoz said:


> 7 months from now should be swimming weather.  We're staying at the BCV before heading to VB before our WBPC which is 7 months from TODAY!
> 
> I stayed at BWV this past April...lovely stay, not one problem, standard view, less points.  Still, for next April, SAB here we come!
> 
> We have not had noise problems at BWV.



WooHoo Bobbi.  7 months from today, boarding the Wonder for the Panama Canal!
(Unless we re-book for fall of 2015.....I digress.....)



horselover said:


> but they serve that crappy limp bacon.



Tag Fairy, where art thou???


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> They were between tables.           They should have taken you up on that offer!



  It was a tension filled time!



Muushka said:


> Tag Fairy, where art thou???


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Tag Fairy, where art thou???



        I guess that does sound kind of funny.  It's true though!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> OT:  Since I value the opinion of the Groupies so much, if you had the choice to stay at Boardwalk vs Beach Club which would it be?  Our 7 mo window opens tomorrow. We've never stayed at either. I always thought I'd like to stay at Beach Club but having been reading recently about how noisy it is. Thoughts?



*Di..*.Jumping in late, but here's another vote for BWV over BCV.   You really can't go wrong, but we do like BWV location better as the walk to DHS is significantly shorter and EPCOT is still an easy stroll as well.  We are not SAB fans so the pool aspect doesn't draw us to BCV as it does for so many.

I just looked it up and we have stayed at BWV four times now.  No issues worth mentioning for either cleanliness or maintenance.  We only have stayed at BCV once and I don't think we'll be returning.  It's a nice resort, but if we are staying in that area we'll most likely be choosing BWV.  Also nice to book Standard View and save some points!  

*horselover*...I can see where I'd get sour on a resort if I ran into issues on every trip.  So far we've been really lucky and had no major issues with any of our DVC stays other than yucky views or challenging locations.  But those are going to happen at any resort.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thank you all for your opinions!  DDad and I appreciate your insight and willingness to share your experiences.  I did try for Beach Club today - alas the first day of our stay was not available, so I have to call back tomorrow.  I'll let you know how I make out.  I really think we would be happy at either place. We've not stayed at an Epcot resort since our children were very young; Yacht Club was not fully completed and Boardwalk was still a speck in some Imagineers eye.  Probably somewhere around 1990.

Julie - love the limp bacon - and so very true.  You need a half dozen slices just to let your belly know thats what you've eaten. (see you soon!)


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover
Though we agree to disagree on resort choices, agree wholeheartily on your choice of Kona!  We love the place, been many trips since visiting Le Cellier, and will be awhile longer until the crazy prices drop, but felt the food was subpar well before the price increase.

DDP...GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

OK Groupies, our May stay is now booked as a standard view 1 bedroom at Boardwalk.  BCV's studio wasn't available for the entire stay.  I did have multiple choices at Boardwalk.  I chose the standard view so I wouldn't have to take too many of my VWL points to complete the reservation.  DDad and I generally prefer to stay in a 1 bdrm.  I WAS going to conserve a few points by staying in a studio for this trip - our Aulani holiday really took a bite out of our points for this year.  So my attempt to conserve a few points and keep the room size that we like was compromised as the standard view.  Whew - glad that's done!  And I still have sufficient points to cover our December stay at our beloved Lodge.  

DDad and I completely agree with Kona - this is always on our dining reservations list.  Though we prefer dinner to lunch.  We also agree with Le Cellier.  We probably haven't been there since 2008 and really have no desire to return any time soon.  

1 more sleep!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> OK Groupies, our May stay is now booked as a standard view 1 bedroom at Boardwalk.  BCV's studio wasn't available for the entire stay.  I did have multiple choices at Boardwalk.  I chose the standard view so I wouldn't have to take too many of my VWL points to complete the reservation.  DDad and I generally prefer to stay in a 1 bdrm.  I WAS going to conserve a few points by staying in a studio for this trip - our Aulani holiday really took a bite out of our points for this year.  So my attempt to conserve a few points and keep the room size that we like was compromised as the standard view.  Whew - glad that's done!  And I still have sufficient points to cover our December stay at our beloved Lodge.
> 
> DDad and I completely agree with Kona - this is always on our dining reservations list.  Though we prefer dinner to lunch.  We also agree with Le Cellier.  We probably haven't been there since 2008 and really have no desire to return any time soon.
> 
> 1 more sleep!


Hey Di
This is a FYI based on great info that Granny shared with us before our 1st stay at BWV.  Granny shared that if you want access to HS by a quick walk, yet be not much further walk to Epcot, ask for near the tennis courts.  This puts you close to parking lot, not to far from bus stop, etc.  We really liked this area, it was quite, and conv. to most everything.  Granted you are somewhat removed from the BW area(restaurants, etc.)but generally conv. to most all things.


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Thank you all for your opinions!  DDad and I appreciate your insight and willingness to share your experiences.  I did try for Beach Club today - alas the first day of our stay was not available, so I have to call back tomorrow.  I'll let you know how I make out.  I really think we would be happy at either place. We've not stayed at an Epcot resort since our children were very young; Yacht Club was not fully completed and Boardwalk was still a speck in some Imagineers eye.  Probably somewhere around 1990.
> 
> Julie - love the limp bacon - and so very true.  *You need a half dozen slices just to let your belly know thats what you've eaten. (see you soon!)*



     So true!  Congratulations on booking a standard view!  Nice point savings.

Safe travels & see you in a week!    



jimmytammy said:


> Hey Di
> This is a FYI based on great info that Granny shared with us before our 1st stay at BWV.  Granny shared that if you want access to HS by a quick walk, yet be not much further walk to Epcot, ask for near the tennis courts.  This puts you close to parking lot, not to far from bus stop, etc.  We really liked this area, it was quite, and conv. to most everything.  Granted you are somewhat removed from the BW area(restaurants, etc.)but generally conv. to most all things.



At last something we agree on!        When we've stayed standard view I always ask for end of the hall.  No one asks for that so we've always gotten our request.  Love that back door exit for quick access to the car.  Sometimes you get a nice view of TOT from there too.

BTW I'm not offended that you all prefer BWV to BCV.  Something for everyone!   

Have a good weekend groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Stopher!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary to a great couple wfc4life and sechem32!!!!And a great couple of friends too!!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> So true!  Congratulations on booking a standard view!  Nice point savings.
> 
> Safe travels & see you in a week!
> 
> 
> 
> At last something we agree on!        When we've stayed standard view I always ask for end of the hall.  No one asks for that so we've always gotten our request.  Love that back door exit for quick access to the car.  Sometimes you get a nice view of TOT from there too.
> 
> BTW I'm not offended that you all prefer BWV to BCV.  Something for everyone!
> 
> Have a good weekend groupies!


We liked that end of hall because of closeness to parking, but being in HS in 10 min walk was big plus.  We could beat the boat even when it passed us by


----------



## sleepydog25

Congrats to the birthdayer Stopher and also to the happy couple!  It was great to meet you guys those months ago.


----------



## rusafee1183

Morning all  Long time no "see"! 

I took a little time off from the Dis the past few weeks. I guess I just wasn't feeling super chatty. Nothing much going on here, besides annoying crap I don't want to get into anyway. 

My trip planning bug has bitten again, and I have been planning like a crazy person for our April WDW trip!  I planned which parks we will be at on which days, and I am making our ADR's theis week! We decided on Via Napoli and O'hana.  Two of our fav's! We wanted to do Kona for breakfast also, but with us staying at the BWV and taking Disney's transportation... I think it would be a pain and we would miss too much early morning/less crowded park time. 

We are planning a trip next Dec, at the Lodge (fingers crossed! ) - so we'll plan that meal for that trip! 

We're also headed up to New Hampshire next weekend to visit Bob's sister. I think I just saw someone post someting about the *white mountains*, and we are trying to drive through and see the foliage there also! I have a day trip planned to Downtown Boston, and a day trip to Salem. We are doing a walking tour while we are there. I'm so excited! It's just the perfect time of year to be there.


----------



## Kathymford

Hi Groupies!! I really do miss checking in with you all, that silly job of mine. Don't they know I have priorities??! Ha.  

I just booked my May 2014 trip and I haven't even gone on our Dec trip yet. That was a first for me, but I guess that means I'm getting the hang of this DVC thing!! Lol 

Anyhow. Just wanted to pop in and say hello!!!


----------



## cahedberg

sleepydog25 said:


> Which base or post?  I'm retired AF.


Ft Leavenworth


----------



## mvndvm

Granny said:


> Di...Jumping in late, but here's another vote for BWV over BCV.   You really can't go wrong, but we do like BWV location better as the walk to DHS is significantly shorter and EPCOT is still an easy stroll as well.  We are not SAB fans so the pool aspect doesn't draw us to BCV as it does for so many.  I just looked it up and we have stayed at BWV four times now.  No issues worth mentioning for either cleanliness or maintenance.  We only have stayed at BCV once and I don't think we'll be returning.  It's a nice resort, but if we are staying in that area we'll most likely be choosing BWV.  Also nice to book Standard View and save some points!    horselover...I can see where I'd get sour on a resort if I ran into issues on every trip.  So far we've been really lucky and had no major issues with any of our DVC stays other than yucky views or challenging locations.  But those are going to happen at any resort.



Sorry for asking, but what is SAB?


----------



## mvndvm

Been following the BCV vs BWV debate, but I have to admit that I don't know what SAB is, can somebody please clue me in?

Just realized I double posted, still trying to figure out the mobile app!


----------



## horselover

mvndvm said:


> Been following the BCV vs BWV debate, but I have to admit that I don't know what SAB is, can somebody please clue me in?
> 
> Just realized I double posted, still trying to figure out the mobile app!



Stormalong Bay.  It's the feature pool.


----------



## Linda67

Hey everyone Hope you are all keeping well
 I am super excited for my December trip and just wanted some advice on our room request 
When I made my original reservation through DVC I requested a specific room number 
 Whilst checking in through MDE there were several options to choose from for room location  
Should  I just ignore all of these options so as not to confuse my original room request?
  Basically we want to be on a higher floor close to the entrance to the villas and I can add 'close to elevators' and 'woods view' via MDE but don't want to muddy the waters as I made a specific request when booking   
To be honest, they could give me a tent in the car park and I would be happy as I CAN'T WAIT TO GET THERE !!!!!!   
Any others staying early December?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all!!!!
I have been on vacation for 2 weeks---though I've already been home for 9-10 days I've been swamped with work/school/wedding planning stuff! 

Loved all the pics.....excited for everyone's upcoming trips---especially the mini groupie meet......

So sorry I missed the meet on 9/20. *Corinne*...I am the worst.groupie.ever for sure!!!! I have missed many groupie meets!!!  I was stuck on some big 'ole boat named the Disney Fantasy on this most recent meet. In fact---I was on Serenity Bay on Castaway Cay island on 9/20!!!!  Would have loved to meet up with you all. It was a great vacation despite some rain on the cruise and in WDW (very heavy stuff at times). But our Sept 20 Castaway Cay day was AWESOME!!!! So that made up for everything else. 

I have much reading and catching up to do!!!!


*Palo brunch Sunday (sea day) Sept 15:*




*Serenity Bay on Castaway Cay.....Sept 20:*


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> I was stuck on some big 'ole boat named the Disney Fantasy on this most recent meet. In fact---I was on Serenity Bay on Castaway Cay island on 9/20!!!!  Would have loved to meet up with you all. It was a great vacation despite some rain on the cruise and in WDW (very heavy stuff at times). But our Sept 20 Castaway Cay day was AWESOME!!!! So that made up for everything else.



Maria...wonderful to hear that your trip ended up being great.  Sorry for the bad days but glad that your Castaway day was super!   Good luck with getting back to the wedding planning mode.  










Linda67 said:


> Hey everyone Hope you are all keeping well
> I am super excited for my December trip and just wanted some advice on our room request
> When I made my original reservation through DVC I requested a specific room number
> Whilst checking in through MDE there were several options to choose from for room location
> Should  I just ignore all of these options so as not to confuse my original room request?



As for room request, when you request a specific room number I think you are taking some chances.  If that room is not available, then they will assign you whatever they like.  The broader the request, the easier for them to fulfill.  



> Basically we want to be on a higher floor close to the entrance to the villas and I can add 'close to elevators' and 'woods view' via MDE but don't want to muddy the waters as I made a specific request when booking



In this one sentence you have four requests.  I'd boil it down to one or two that are the most important to you and go with that.  Or you can just leave it with the specific room number requests and hope for that.



> To be honest, they could give me a tent in the car park and I would be happy as I CAN'T WAIT TO GET THERE !!!!!!



If you truly have this attitude then check in will be a breeze for you.  The good news is that at VWL there really aren't any awful rooms, even the Dreaded Dumpster View isn't all that bad and no matter what you are pretty close to the elevators since the resort is so small.  




> Any others staying early December?



Check the first page of this thread and you can see when people from this thread are vacationing.  Usually early December is a popular time!


----------



## Linda67

Thanks Granny
I think I am just going to go with the flow and make no requests at all
So excited for this trip, nothing else really matters


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks
I feel like I have been MIA the last few days.  Sorry, just read and caught up a bit.  I think every time we have a trip coming round the corner, I get really busy and miss out on stuff here.  We have had a Parade of Homes house on display this weekend and had great response, so thats part of it, plus catching up on loose ends needed to be tied up before we leave.  Heading out Thurs., stop maybe halfway to WDW after work.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
Just a quick 'fly-by': We've been in Florida since Friday spending a few days in North-Central Florida enjoying the locale.  We spent a day in the Mount Dora area and thoroughly enjoyed what the area had to offer.  Today was spent on a drive to the gulf coast with lunch at a local eatery.  We even drove through The Villages   Tomorrow it's off to WDW.   I did touch base with Blossom - unfortunately she left today and we don't arrive until tomorrow.  Seems we always miss each other by a day.
Take care my friends.  Will check in again when I can.

See you soon, JT and Tammy (Casey too), Julie, Liz and William.


----------



## wfc4life

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Anniversary to a great couple wfc4life and sechem32!!!!And a great couple of friends too!!



Thanks JT. Hard to believe it's been 10 years since we started our life together. Can't think of anybody else I would want to share it with but sechem32. BTW, you are a pretty good friend yourself.


----------



## wfc4life

sleepydog25 said:


> Congrats to the birthdayer Stopher and also to the happy couple!  It was great to meet you guys those months ago.



Thanks Slydog. It was great meeting you as well.


----------



## wfc4life

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies  Just a quick 'fly-by': We've been in Florida since Friday spending a few days in North-Central Florida enjoying the locale.  We spent a day in the Mount Dora area and thoroughly enjoyed what the area had to offer.  Today was spent on a drive to the gulf coast with lunch at a local eatery.  We even drove through The Villages   Tomorrow it's off to WDW.   I did touch base with Blossom - unfortunately she left today and we don't arrive until tomorrow.  Seems we always miss each other by a day. Take care my friends.  Will check in again when I can.  See you soon, JT and Tammy (Casey too), Julie, Liz and William.



Hi DiznyDi, looking forward to seeing you and DH  on Friday. Should be a lot of fun. Enjoy your week  in WDW.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Di
Looking forward to seeing you soon!

Will
I believe you and Liz are a match made in Heaven, and thats the best kind


----------



## mvndvm

horselover said:


> Stormalong Bay.  It's the feature pool.



Ugh!!  Kicking myself for not being able to figure that one out!  Thanks for your help though.


----------



## horselover

Welcome back Maria.  Great pics.  I never get tired of seeing Castaway Cay.  I miss the Fantasy.           Did you rebook?  Looks like the entire family will be going next Aug on a Western Caribbean sailing unless by some miracle I can get us a good deal on airfare to Europe.  Not holding my breath for that to happen.

JT, Di & Dad can't wait to see you Fri!              Liz & Will looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Muushka

Happy Birthday Stopher!!!!

Happy Anniversary wfc4life and sechem32!!!!



rusafee1183 said:


> Morning all  Long time no "see"!
> 
> I took a little time off from the Dis the past few weeks. I guess I just wasn't feeling super chatty. Nothing much going on here, besides annoying crap I don't want to get into anyway.
> 
> My trip planning bug has bitten again, and I have been planning like a crazy person for our April WDW trip!  I planned which parks we will be at on which days, and I am making our ADR's theis week! We decided on Via Napoli and O'hana.  Two of our fav's! We wanted to do Kona for breakfast also, but with us staying at the BWV and taking Disney's transportation... I think it would be a pain and we would miss too much early morning/less crowded park time.
> 
> We are planning a trip next Dec, at the Lodge (fingers crossed! ) - so we'll plan that meal for that trip!
> 
> We're also headed up to New Hampshire next weekend to visit Bob's sister. I think I just saw someone post someting about the *white mountains*, and we are trying to drive through and see the foliage there also! I have a day trip planned to Downtown Boston, and a day trip to Salem. We are doing a walking tour while we are there. I'm so excited! It's just the perfect time of year to be



Have a great time in NH (I used to live in RI and we used to go this week every year).
And enjoy Boston and Salem.  Great places to visit. 



Kathymford said:


> Hi Groupies!! I really do miss checking in with you all, that silly job of mine. Don't they know I have priorities??! Ha.
> 
> I just booked my May 2014 trip and I haven't even gone on our Dec trip yet. That was a first for me, but I guess that means I'm getting the hang of this DVC thing!! Lol
> 
> Anyhow. Just wanted to pop in and say hello!!!



Hi Kathy, good to see you. 



Linda67 said:


> Hey everyone Hope you are all keeping well
> I am super excited for my December trip and just wanted some advice on our room request
> When I made my original reservation through DVC I requested a specific room number
> Whilst checking in through MDE there were several options to choose from for room location
> Should  I just ignore all of these options so as not to confuse my original room request?
> Basically we want to be on a higher floor close to the entrance to the villas and I can add 'close to elevators' and 'woods view' via MDE but don't want to muddy the waters as I made a specific request when booking
> To be honest, they could give me a tent in the car park and I would be happy as I CAN'T WAIT TO GET THERE !!!!!!
> Any others staying early December?



Yup, we will be there the first week. 



Linda67 said:


> Thanks Granny
> I think I am just going to go with the flow and make no requests at all
> So excited for this trip, nothing else really matters



That's what we do and we are usually happy. 



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> Just a quick 'fly-by': We've been in Florida since Friday spending a few days in North-Central Florida enjoying the locale.  We spent a day in the Mount Dora area and thoroughly enjoyed what the area had to offer.  Today was spent on a drive to the gulf coast with lunch at a local eatery.  We even drove through The Villages   Tomorrow it's off to WDW.   I did touch base with Blossom - unfortunately she left today and we don't arrive until tomorrow.  Seems we always miss each other by a day.
> Take care my friends.  Will check in again when I can.
> 
> See you soon, JT and Tammy (Casey too), Julie, Liz and William.



Do tell about Mt Dora.  I've heard great things about that place!



mvndvm said:


> Ugh!!  Kicking myself for not being able to figure that one out!  Thanks for your help though.



 The acronyms can get confusing.


----------



## Muushka

Maria, thanks for the DCL pictures.  Wonderful!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks *Granny*,* Julie*, *Di* and *Muushka*....for the the nice comments and welcome back. 
And *Julie*....yes! We rebooked for the Halloween cruise next year (Fantasy 7 night Oct 25). Good luck snagging reasonable airfare to Europe---but the 7 night western is not a bad consolation prize!!! I miss the Fantasy too!!!
I think the next time I'm in WDW will be for my daughter's wedding


----------



## sleepydog25

cahedberg said:


> Ft Leavenworth


I thought as much.  Never visited there, but had many friends and acquaintances who did.  Hmm, that might not sound right. . .umm, I had some friends who were stationed there or were TDY, and I did have one acquaintance who wound up there under less than honorable circumstances.


----------



## sechem32

I know I haven't posted in a while, but I definitely wanted to say "Thank you very much!" for all of the happy anniversary wishes.  Someone asked on Friday if we were doing anything special to celebrate, and I said "well, we're going to Disney World at the end of next week" (now the end of this week!! - which everyone knows because I can't stop talking about things at WDW!  Sooo excited!! Only about 85 hours!!! yeah!


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria
Thanks for all the cruise pics, getting us psyched for our 1st cruise next Oct!!


----------



## twokats

Hello Groupies!!!

We got home over a week ago, but my laptop decided to do something crazy and had to go into the shop for a few days and I can't do a whole lot of reading on my iphone. . . . the eyes just can't handle that tiny screen for too long!

Disneyland was different!  We enjoyed the experience, but we spent most of the time comparing things to WDW.  Enjoyed being able to walk everywhere and not have to mess with buses.   Glad we got to see it at least once, but I don't think we will make a habit of going there, Kati and I enjoy WDW much better.
The Grand Californian was very nice and we had a good time there.  The QS there could take a lesson from Roaring Forks as far as we were concerned.  They had a very limited menu.  

The Disney Wonder was as nice as it was back in 2011.  This was our 3rd time on her (Kati's 2nd) and the cruise was great.  It was hot and humid, but really, we had more heat in Texas before we left than what we had over the two weeks.  The rain was welcome and did not bother us at all.  The numerous sea days and activities were great, the stops educational with great shopping and the Panama Canal was absolutely amazing.  I was glad we went and I was also glad to get home.  We were gone 19 days and I needed a rest!





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Early Birthday princesskat!!!!*(Kati, AKA twokats daughter)*
> 
> twokats, Kati and their family are already at WDW celebrating Kati's Bday in a big way with a WDW/Cruise, so we are celebrating early so Kati can enjoy before cruise





jimmytammy said:


> Hope yall have a great trip!!





DiznyDi said:


> Wishing *princesskat* a very Happy Birthday!
> 
> Wow, Disney, a cruise and family.  What a way to celebrate!  Enjoy!





jimmytammy said:


> Today is the day...
> Happy Birthday princesskat!!!!
> Hope you and your mom, twokats are having a great cruising time!!





tea pot said:


> * Happy Birthday Princesskat *



Kati had an amazing birthday!  The people at our table and our servers made that whole trip memorable for her.  She read your early missives from the resort and had the biggest grin on her face.  She sends her thanks for the birthday wishes.




horselover said:


> Slinking in.  Remember me groupies?  I'm so sorry it's taken me so long to get back on here since I got back from my Fantasy cruise.
> 
> Fantasy cruise was AMAZING!!  I had the best time.  I had joined a FB group beforehand & I'm so glad I did.  Just a great group of people & it made it so nice for me since I was cruising solo.  My tablemates were wonderful, staff was fantastic, & the ship just outstanding.
> 
> Ahoy Minnie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First stop St. Maarten



We will be on the Fantasy in April and doing an Eastern!!  I am so looking forward to it.  We were on her last May for a Western, but I am so looking forward to going to St Maarten again.  We were there in 2011 on the Wonder and really had a great time.  I do love the statue of Minnie.




Muushka said:


> WooHoo Bobbi.  7 months from today, boarding the Wonder for the Panama Canal!
> (Unless we re-book for fall of 2015.....I digress.....)



I will admit, I liked going in September even though we were lucky to be out of the path of the tropical storm that hit Acapulco.  We saw a lot of trash in the ocean, but did not get any of the bad weather.  I will get with you and let you know about a Panama Canal cruise. . . . we had quite a few people that were doing it for a second time.  



I hope I have included all the birthdays and anniversaries that I missed, but if there are any others, I hope you had a great day!

Happy Anniversary Corinne!!!!

Happy Birthday I Book He Pays and Akima!!!!

Happy Birthday Stopher!!!!

Happy Anniversary to a great couple wfc4life and sechem32!!!!


I hope everyone had a great September and that October is starting out good also.  I came home to a lot of tax work, so I will be very busy for the next week now that I have my laptop back.  We are taking Kati and her brother and sister-in-law to the State Fair of Texas tomorrow, but I hope everyone has a great Wednesday!


----------



## jimmytammy

twokats
Glad yall had a good time, and got back safe and sound
I fear we would be like yall, comparing WDW to Disneyland, eventually we will make it, hope to approach with blinders on


----------



## sleepydog25

I spent four years in SoCal, and while DL isn't as large as WDW, there is a certain level of intimacy at the original Happiest Place on Earth that WDW lacks. Plus, it's fun to visit the park that Walt had such a huge hand in developing.  Though I'm not a Small World fan, the one in DL is way cooler. And Storybook Land ride the is so Disney, what I consider the essence of Disney. That's a feeling WDW often misses. ;-)


----------



## Muushka

sechem32 said:


> I know I haven't posted in a while, but I definitely wanted to say "Thank you very much!" for all of the happy anniversary wishes.  Someone asked on Friday if we were doing anything special to celebrate, and I said "well, we're going to Disney World at the end of next week" (now the end of this week!! - which everyone knows because I can't stop talking about things at WDW!  Sooo excited!! Only about 85 hours!!! yeah!



Hey, you're an official Groupie .  
I consider myself lucky to have gotten to meet you and your husband twice!
Have a wonderful anniversary at The World 

*twokats!  You did a Panama Canal cruise!!!​*
Did you do a Panama Canal cruise on the Wonder????
How in the world did I miss that one???

Allegedly we are doing this in May (I say allegedly because we are not sure we will get the time off).
I am dying to hear all about your cruise!  I have lots of questions, so be prepared!


----------



## horselover

Woo hoo only one more sleep!             Really looking forward to spending some one on one time with my youngest DS.  He doesn't have too much to say at home so hopefully it won't be like traveling solo.  Teenagers!               Can't wait to see my fellow groupies Friday night as well.  Weather is looking awesome.  Life is good!  

Be well groupie friends!   I'm sure there will be pics to come.


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> I'm working on my list--it's a tougher task than I anticipated.



SlyDog, do you have your favorite movie list done yet?

I do!  And it turns out to be more than 10.  One word for my taste in movies: eclectic.

Anyone else care to play?


Here are mine, only in genre (not in order of favorite)
*
My Top Movies*

Drama 
Shadowlands
To Kill a Mockingbird
Sergeant York
The Man Who Never Was
The Caine Mutiny
On the Waterfront
Hunt for Red October

Comedy
My Cousin Vinny
Dave
Election
Drop Dead Gorgeous

Sci-Fi
The Matrix
Close Encounters of the Third Kind

Other
The Sound of Music
Bella
The Dish

Anyone??


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> SlyDog, do you have your favorite movie list done yet?
> 
> I do! And it turns out to be more than 10. One word for my taste in movies: eclectic.
> 
> Anyone else care to play?
> 
> 
> Here are mine, only in genre (not in order of favorite)
> 
> *My Top Movies*
> 
> Drama
> Shadowlands
> To Kill a Mockingbird
> Sergeant York
> The Man Who Never Was
> The Caine Mutiny
> On the Waterfront
> Hunt for Red October
> 
> Comedy
> My Cousin Vinny
> Dave
> Election
> Drop Dead Gorgeous
> 
> Sci-Fi
> The Matrix
> Close Encounters of the Third Kind
> 
> Other
> The Sound of Music
> Bella
> The Dish
> 
> Anyone??


I will play.  I will list.  First, however, I will remember to list after saying that I would. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Less than 24 hours until I head off on my fall Trek!  First stop will be Moorhead, MN (aka a suburb of the North Pole) for a college reunion - the number of years is still confusing to me as I don't feel that much older!    As I was planning flights for this I also had a sad feeling about missing out on F&W and have an AP that expires on 10/20 so for fun I typed in a multi-stop and found that compared to a round trip RNO->MSP I could go RNO->MSP->MCO->RNO for only $80 more.    Or I could have flown Reno to Fargo, ND round trip and paid $50 more than it's costing to throw in Orlando.  Airline pricing is so weird.  

Next - I got one night at BCV and waitlisted for a second night.  That came thru in a couple of days.  Then, I just missed out on a night at OKW for my arrival so I waitlisted for that but booked POP as a backup.  Then changed that to YC since they had a good passholder discount and I've always wanted to try it and it would have been an easy walk over to BCV in the morning.  But - again the waitlist came thru so this Sunday I check in to OKW (and hoping to catch up with JT!) and then will move over to BCV for Mon & Tue.  

Along with all of this came Magic Bands - 3 of them in fact to match up with all my moving reservations -  and learning how to book FP+.  Then an email invite for a member presentation at VGF to preview the resort which is exciting and perfect since I wanted to at least see the models at SSR and this way I get to see the whole thing including a GV!  

And that's how I enjoy my DVC.  

Now to get rid of this cold that I picked up on a flight or in MN last week.  

Things checked off with this last minute trip:
_First view of VGF
Last use before AP expires
Enough frequent flier miles earned to get me into Gold status for the year finally.
Test Magic Bands
Test FP+
Enjoy F&W
A possible last use on my Universal AP
Get away from the snow that fell in the Mts today!_

Poor DH is still reeling from my announcement but he wasn't enthused about the reunion and without being in MN to catch the flight to Orlando there wasn't much to do about it other than to head off on my own.


----------



## jimmytammy

One...more...sleep

Muushka
You forgot to mention Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> twokats
> Glad yall had a good time, and got back safe and sound
> I fear we would be like yall, comparing WDW to Disneyland, eventually we will make it, hope to approach with blinders on





sleepydog25 said:


> I spent four years in SoCal, and while DL isn't as large as WDW, there is a certain level of intimacy at the original Happiest Place on Earth that WDW lacks. Plus, it's fun to visit the park that Walt had such a huge hand in developing.  Though I'm not a Small World fan, the one in DL is way cooler. And Storybook Land ride the is so Disney, what I consider the essence of Disney. That's a feeling WDW often misses. ;-)



Even though we did a lot of comparison, we were also impressed with how much he accomplished in such a small space and we were able to see why he wanted Florida and all the space to do everything he wanted.

The Storybook Land ride was a hit with me.  I really enjoyed it and thought it was very well done.



Muushka said:


> *twokats!  You did a Panama Canal cruise!!!​*
> Did you do a Panama Canal cruise on the Wonder????
> How in the world did I miss that one???
> 
> Allegedly we are doing this in May (I say allegedly because we are not sure we will get the time off).
> I am dying to hear all about your cruise!  I have lots of questions, so be prepared!



I have only been planning that cruise since last summer, so I am not sure how you missed it!!!  I have a lot to tell you and one thing is if it is at all possible, do it.  It is a long cruise, but a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## jimmytammy

but Happy Birthday Audipoli!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Leaving today for WDW!!
Depending how work goes we may leave at lunch or afterwards, either way, we will be in WDW tonight(late)or somewhere along I-95


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Leaving today for WDW!!
> Depending how work goes we may leave at lunch or afterwards, either way, we will be in WDW tonight(late)or somewhere along I-95


Chris and I are envious (though she just got back 10 days ago). Say hello to Brunswick, GA, for us (our most beloved pit stop).  Have fun and take plenty of pics!


----------



## rfassett

Off to Hilton Head in about three hours. We are driving and will bed down between here and there tonight and will arrive mid-morning tomorrow and will be there for seven nights. We are ssssoooo excited!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

rfassett said:


> Off to Hilton Head in about three hours. We are driving and will bed down between here and there tonight and will arrive mid-morning tomorrow and will be there for seven nights. We are ssssoooo excited!!!!


Have a great trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

We are in WDW  Got away from home about 5 on Thurs., drove 7 hrs for a quick stay in Kingsland, Ga, then woke by business call at 6:30, so we were up and rolling sooner than expected.  Got to WDW at 12 yesterday, got in room at AS Music, rested couple hrs., headed to Epcot and enjoyed some F&W foods, met a friend(she is from MI but lives here now), then headed over to WLhung out waiting for her DH to meet us to catch boat to BLT to meet DiznyDad and DiznyDi, wfc4life and sechem32, our frineds Brad and Tearsa(not groupies but will work on that) to watch HalloWishes(really cool to see from this point, finale was awesome).  Horselover and her DS unfortunately couldn't make it but hope to catch up with them maybe Tues at Epcot.  Great to see all our groupie friends in such a special place, and always great to catch up, share, and be a part of such wonderful folks lives!!

Let me say, Belgium Braised Beef waffle, mmmmmm!!  Edwin McCain was great!!  

Headed back to Epcot in a few to meet up with friends from Mass. who live here now(some of you met them at a WL meet a few yrs back, AnnieT and her DH Alan)do more F&W stuff, ride some rides, hoping for Soarin FP, then a 3pm culinary dem. with Jamie Deen, then after a while more at Epcot, head to MK to meet wfc4life and sechem32 to see MSEP and Wishes.  I told T all these yrs since seeing MSEP, then the last few yrs avoiding it to get out of park, realizing SpectroM is no more to be seen ever, feeling nostalgic, and have to see the parade.

So will trip report soon, and hope to have pics of meet up soon.  Dad and Di, safe travels, God be with you


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Popping in to say we have a contract in ROFR...more VWL points!!! Just can't get enough of our beloved lodge!!!

Happy Saturday Groupies!!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Less than 24 hours until I head off on my fall Trek!  First stop will be Moorhead, MN (aka a suburb of the North Pole) for a college reunion - the number of years is still confusing to me as I don't feel that much older!    As I was planning flights for this I also had a sad feeling about missing out on F&W and have an AP that expires on 10/20 so for fun I typed in a multi-stop and found that compared to a round trip RNO->MSP I could go RNO->MSP->MCO->RNO for only $80 more.    Or I could have flown Reno to Fargo, ND round trip and paid $50 more than it's costing to throw in Orlando.  Airline pricing is so weird.
> 
> Next - I got one night at BCV and waitlisted for a second night.  That came thru in a couple of days.  Then, I just missed out on a night at OKW for my arrival so I waitlisted for that but booked POP as a backup.  Then changed that to YC since they had a good passholder discount and I've always wanted to try it and it would have been an easy walk over to BCV in the morning.  But - again the waitlist came thru so this Sunday I check in to OKW (and hoping to catch up with JT!) and then will move over to BCV for Mon & Tue.
> 
> Along with all of this came Magic Bands - 3 of them in fact to match up with all my moving reservations -  and learning how to book FP+.  Then an email invite for a member presentation at VGF to preview the resort which is exciting and perfect since I wanted to at least see the models at SSR and this way I get to see the whole thing including a GV!
> 
> And that's how I enjoy my DVC.
> 
> Now to get rid of this cold that I picked up on a flight or in MN last week.
> 
> Things checked off with this last minute trip:
> _First view of VGF
> Last use before AP expires
> Enough frequent flier miles earned to get me into Gold status for the year finally.
> Test Magic Bands
> Test FP+
> Enjoy F&W
> A possible last use on my Universal AP
> Get away from the snow that fell in the Mts today!_
> 
> Poor DH is still reeling from my announcement but he wasn't enthused about the reunion and without being in MN to catch the flight to Orlando there wasn't much to do about it other than to head off on my own.



What a planner, you rock!  I hope you feel better and enjoy your whirlwind trip!



jimmytammy said:


> One...more...sleep
> 
> Muushka
> You forgot to mention Smokey and the Bandit



  That would be Mr Muush  

Enjoy your time at WDW Jt and please tell Annie and everyone I said hello 



twokats said:


> Even though we did a lot of comparison, we were also impressed with how much he accomplished in such a small space and we were able to see why he wanted Florida and all the space to do everything he wanted.
> 
> The Storybook Land ride was a hit with me.  I really enjoyed it and thought it was very well done.
> 
> 
> 
> I have only been planning that cruise since last summer, so I am not sure how you missed it!!!  I have a lot to tell you and one thing is if it is at all possible, do it.  It is a long cruise, but a once in a lifetime experience.



I don't know how I missed it but I did!  
I think we are going to be at VWL at the same time in Dec.  Maybe we could PC gab then!



rfassett said:


> Off to Hilton Head in about three hours. We are driving and will bed down between here and there tonight and will arrive mid-morning tomorrow and will be there for seven nights. We are ssssoooo excited!!!!



Have a great time at HH.  relax and enjoy.



BWV Dreamin said:


> Popping in to say we have a contract in ROFR...more VWL points!!! Just can't get enough of our beloved lodge!!!
> 
> Happy Saturday Groupies!!



Hi Hope.  too funny.  I sold and you bought.  You didn't buy our points, did you?
(Kidding, they are from NY).

congrats!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> I don't know how I missed it but I did!
> I think we are going to be at VWL at the same time in Dec.  Maybe we could PC gab then!



I could not remember when you were going to be at VWL for sure, but yes, I am sure we can do that.  I will even bring some of my pictures, which speak volumes about what we did!  Kati has already said she would love to do that cruise a 2nd time.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> I could not remember when you were going to be at VWL for sure, but yes, I am sure we can do that.  I will even bring some of my pictures, which speak volumes about what we did!  Kati has already said she would love to do that cruise a 2nd time.



We'll be there for the first week of Dec.

Come on the 5/2014!  Bobbi is coming.  Should be a great cruise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> We'll be there for the first week of Dec.
> 
> Come on the 5/2014!  Bobbi is coming.  Should be a great cruise.



Yes, on the cruise, come!

We'll be at VWL beginning December 14.


----------



## jimmytammy

What a day yesterday!  F&W fest with Alan and Annie, Jamie Deen Culinary demo(our 1st, def not our last, very much enjoyed)chicken and shrimp in dole sweet and sour sauce, pineapple fritters, Voices of Liberty(Annie was Susannah and grab for the fellow to stay with her, so funny, caught him off guard)MK MSEP(I was like a kid seeing it the 1st time)Wishes in a very cool spot suggested by Will and Liz, and the Castle projection show that was awesome!!  Capped off the night with a Dole Whip from Capt. Cooks.

Today, headed to OKW to check in, catch up with Will and Liz at AK, then Boma with Brad and Tearsa, friends from here(formerly MI)

Pics to follow


----------



## jimmytammy

At the meet from LtoR DiznyDad, DiznyDi, Capt.D, TammyNC, Tearsa, sechem32, Brad, wfc4life, jimmytammy


Belgium Waffles


Edwin McCain






Jamie Deen







Dole Whip,mmmm


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...great to hear that you're having such a wonderful time.  Looks like you are taking advantage of all the aspects of the F & W Festival.  Hope your trip continues to be great, as well as all the Groupies at WDW.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
DDad and I are back from our brief Food and Wine trip.  We were actually in Florida 9 days but spent the first 3 in North Central Florida doing some touring and traveling to the Gulf.  We loved F&W!  We could not have asked for nicer weather.  Only had rain 1 day.  The balance were warm but not excessively hot with mild evenings. 

Magic Bands were not available to us this trip.  Hopefully we'll have them for our December trip.  Not certain if this is a result of Magic Bands or Fastpass+, but we were at Hollywood Studios, TSM getting fast passes at 9:04 AM - the park opened at 9:00.  Our fast pass time was 6:00-7:00 PM  By 9:10 AM all fast passes for the day had been distributed! Unfortunately we weren't staying the day so gave our passes away as we left the park.  DDad and I were both astounded the FP's were gone so quickly.

We met up with JT and family, friends Tearsa and Brad, and William and Liz at the TOWL to view the fireworks. They were just beginning their trip, we were ending ours  The lounge no longer has the tenderloin flatbread available, much to our disappointment. It was an enjoyable evening renewing old acquaintances and making new ones.

I need to go back and get caught up with the happenings of the thread.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

What a lovely evening at OKW tonight!  I arrived for my relatively last minute F&W trip after a cold/rainy but enjoyable college reunion in Moorhead, Mn.  I unfortunately was enjoying the weekend too much (and traveling too much) and forgot to buy my ticket for the Halloween party tomorrow and concierge here tells me it's sold out.  Actually they didn't know until they tried to sell it so it must have sold out not too terribly long ago.    I'm consoling myself with a Turtle Crawl and hoping I'll be able to find my way back to my room and my deck frog and salamander. lol


_Posted  from DISboards.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Muushka

*JT* thanks for the food pics!



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> DDad and I are back from our brief Food and Wine trip.  We were actually in Florida 9 days but spent the first 3 in North Central Florida doing some touring and traveling to the Gulf.  We loved F&W!  We could not have asked for nicer weather.  Only had rain 1 day.  The balance were warm but not excessively hot with mild evenings.
> 
> Magic Bands were not available to us this trip.  Hopefully we'll have them for our December trip.  Not certain if this is a result of Magic Bands or Fastpass+, but we were at Hollywood Studios, TSM getting fast passes at 9:04 AM - the park opened at 9:00.  Our fast pass time was 6:00-7:00 PM  By 9:10 AM all fast passes for the day had been distributed! Unfortunately we weren't staying the day so gave our passes away as we left the park.  DDad and I were both astounded the FP's were gone so quickly.
> 
> We met up with JT and family, friends Tearsa and Brad, and William and Liz at the TOWL to view the fireworks. They were just beginning their trip, we were ending ours  The lounge no longer has the tenderloin flatbread available, much to our disappointment. It was an enjoyable evening renewing old acquaintances and making new ones.
> 
> I need to go back and get caught up with the happenings of the thread.



It sounds like your visit was a success.  When you get time, can you email me about Mt Dora?  
I can't wait to hear what you thought of it.  
I am not thrilled with the info on Fast Passes.  I swear, they keep messing things up for us.  Ugh.
Don't they know, old dog, new trick NOT!!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> What a lovely evening at OKW tonight!  I arrived for my relatively last minute F&W trip after a cold/rainy but enjoyable college reunion in Moorhead, Mn.  I unfortunately was enjoying the weekend too much (and traveling too much) and forgot to buy my ticket for the Halloween party tomorrow and concierge here tells me it's sold out.  Actually they didn't know until they tried to sell it so it must have sold out not too terribly long ago.    I'm consoling myself with a Turtle Crawl and hoping I'll be able to find my way back to my room and my deck frog and salamander. lol
> 
> 
> _Posted  from DISboards.com App  for  Android_



Oh the humanity!  So sorry you missed MNSSHP, 
but I'm glad you were able to console yourself with the Turtle Crawl!


----------



## eliza61

JT, Kat and Di, sounds like you guys are having wonderful trips.  
So for the rest of us we'll just have to pretend.








Some one said HS?














Have a good start to your week gang.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> *JT*
> Oh the humanity!  So sorry you missed MNSSHP,
> but I'm glad you were able to console yourself with the Turtle Crawl!



  It was a particularly good Turtle Crawl too!  And I found my room again so all is good!

The salamander and tree frog were happily dining on all the bugs I attracted for them by turning on my balcony light so everyone slept well.

And here's the first benefit I've seen with the Magic Band (and maybe FP+ although we'll see what I get with that later).  I walked out to my car where I was piecing together what I brought to the room that is up on the 3rd floor and I was not going to carry my heavy, winter clothes filled bag up to.  Well - as I got up to the room again I realized I had not grabbed my room key.  And I'm about as far away from the HH as you can get.  Then the light goes on - I have 3 magic bands from my constant reservation changes.  Hmmm I think - one already opened the door and as I understand it since I have all of them active the other 2 should also.  Voila!  I'm in the room!!  

And then with no MNSSHP I decided to go and see the Epcot concert tonight so I switched FP's from AK to Epcot.  Soaring and Test Track - here I come - later today.   I'll report how that all goes.    If not so good I already have plans for a consoling drink at TOTWL while I watch Hallowishes.


----------



## wildernessDad

Flights opened up today on Southwest Airlines for our May, 2014 vacation at Disneyland Resort.  We'll be flying into SNA and not LAX as we saved $66 per person per way, that is $396 savings for the round trip.  We won't mind stopping once along the way.  In fact, on the way over, we won't even  have to de-plane even tough it stops once.


----------



## jimmytammy

We got in our room at OKW, 3rd floor, same bldg as last 2 tips, plus we got in the same room as trip in Oct 2012.  This is the room we had so many flying golf balls hit near by

Went to AK for awhile and met up with Will and Liz to ride EE several times.  We rode 3 single rider rides with no longer than 10 min waits.  Last time round, I noticed the front car sounding funny, looked down in curves and saw front wheel literally shattering to pcs, told CM at end about and 2 other CMs were on it, and pulling off track.  Glad to see safety is top of list!

Saw FOTLK, great show, and milled around.  It has been very crowded at all parks so far but imagine that will die some once Columbus Day is behind us.

Had dinner at Boma with Brad and Tearsa, then watched Tigers Sox game from the lounge area with them at AK.  Tearsa is a HUGE Tigers fan, so it was fun to watch with her.  

Headed over to MK soon to meet up with Will and Liz, hoping for an impromptu meet with KAT4DISNEY today or Tues, and hoping to catch up with horselover Tues at Epcot.  Later, headed to FW to see HDDR with Will and Liz, then a grocery stop before evening ends.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Flights opened up today on Southwest Airlines for our May, 2014 vacation at Disneyland Resort.  We'll be flying into SNA and not LAX as we saved $66 per person per way, that is $396 savings for the round trip.  We won't mind stopping once along the way.  In fact, on the way over, we won't even  have to de-plane even tough it stops once.



I saw that and checked info flights from CA in May.  I just have to sit Mr Muush down and get him to say YES!
Flights to FLL to get to MIA look pretty good on SWA also.  I like flying on SWA.


JT, you are on a groundhog kind of OKW visit!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4, keep turning those lemons into lemonade!   I'm glad you found a good use for those bands.


----------



## npcougar

Just got a note under our door saying the hidden springs pool will be closed until the end of November.  Construction starts Tuesday.


----------



## Muushka

npcougar said:


> Just got a note under our door saying the hidden springs pool will be closed until the end of November.  Construction starts Tuesday.



Oh no!  I hope it is done by 12/1!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> Oh no!  I hope it is done by 12/1!



I hope so too.  I really like the Hidden Springs pool!

OK...we are getting to the end of the Sign up Period for the VWL Christmas tree.  There are some dates still open.  If you want the tree during some of those dates, please PM me ASAP, with your dates and the name on your reservation.  I'll be sending the tree out  November 1.

We have 1 tree so far, and these dates are already taken.
VWL Tree # 1
November 10 - 22
December 6-14
December 14-18
December 20 - 25
December 25-January 4

Bobbi


----------



## DisneyElite4

We will be at VWL Dec. 1-7 for the first time for our DS's first trip! So excited!

The tree thing sounds really neat. I know my DS would love having the tree in the room. How does that work? I would be willing to take it to the next family on Dec. 6!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies npcougar and DisneyElite4!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Another exciting day yesterday!  As we are walking thru MK, I saw Jamie Deen and he said at the culinary demo that if any of us see him at the parks say hello, so I shook his hand and said hello

We met KAT4DISNEY at MK. Let me say, Kathy is a very nice groupie, and we are proud to be her 1st groupie/DIS meet




On the boat over to FW, Will put his computer tech skills to work helping this young girl get her Belle outta the box

And the results, one happy litle girl



Went to HDDR with Will and Liz, loads of fun and even more loads of food, ate way too much, but very tasty.  Here are a couple shots of us getting into the show








Headed to Kona in a few to meet Will and Liz, then off to MK, then Epcot for F&W and Wilson Phillips


----------



## Muushka

DisneyElite4 said:


> We will be at VWL Dec. 1-7 for the first time for our DS's first trip! So excited!
> 
> The tree thing sounds really neat. I know my DS would love having the tree in the room. How does that work? I would be willing to take it to the next family on Dec. 6!



We will be there at that time too.  You are in for such a treat!


*Welcome to the groupies npcougar and DisneyElite4* 

WooHoo, new groupies!!

Thank you for making us feel like we are there with you,* JT. * You got to meet KAT4!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies npcougar and DisneyElite4!!!!


I third this welcome (Muushka beat me to second)!!


----------



## Pirate Fan

We will be making our first trip on Thursday and staying until Tuesday.  We have the 2 bedroom unit.  Can't wait.  We are also doing MNSSHP.  I have my costume packed and ready to go - Arrgh!!!


----------



## Muushka

Pirate Fan said:


> We will be making our first trip on Thursday and staying until Tuesday.  We have the 2 bedroom unit.  Can't wait.  We are also doing MNSSHP.  I have my costume packed and ready to go - Arrgh!!!



*Pirate Fan, have you had an official 

WELCOME TO THE GROUPIES​
?  If not, please see above sentence.  If yes, just ignore me...
*

You are going to have a blast!


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh boy, new Groupies!

*WELCOME npcougar DisneyElite4 and Pirate Fan!*

Thanks JT for keeping us included in your exploits around the World.  So very nice you got to meet up with Kathy! A Groupie mini-meet - FUN! You guys sure do pack alot into a day!

Pirate Fan - DDad and I are just back from WDW and MNSSHP - what great fun!  We were there on Thursday night the 10th.  When we arrived at MK late in the morning there was already a sign out that the party had been sold-out.  I don't know that I've ever encountered that many people in the MK. We also brought home a ton of candy. My favorite was the green apple warthers caramels. Mmmm  We live for pictures.  Would love to see you in your costume.


----------



## twinmom108

I haven't checked in here since early summer when our city had that bad fire that destroyed over 500 homes.  I had good intentions to catch up with you all but I've been busy to the point that I haven't been able to keep up with everything.

I do have a vacation coming up in a few days including a couple days at my favorite resort VWL.  My birthday is coming up too in November and I'll be on the Disney Fantasy for my BD.  I know you guys are wonderful & great & I miss conversing with you.  I'm sorry I haven't been able to post here regularly. I don't want anyone to feel obligated they must wish me  Happy BD since I haven't been able to keep up & also because I won't be able to be on Disboards during my time away.  Thanks for understanding!


----------



## luv2sleep

Woot! My wait list for VWL on Jan 1-4 came through!!! Can't wait to see all of the decorations! We were at SSR and I was worried about the bus service there. So glad we will be at the lodge for so many reasons! Can't wait!


----------



## DisneyElite4

Thanks everyone for the nice welcome! We are really excited to stay at VWL - we have always wanted to stay there, and to get to stay there during Christmas and for our DS's first trip will be very special.

We would love to meet up with anyone else who will be there then! We are pretty cool people.  I have been on the DIS a long time, I just lurk much more than I post.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Pirate Fan!!!!


Kimchi Dog


Beef Empanada





A view through Mickey eyes(OKW balcony)


More fun from HDDR


LtoR, me,Capt.D, TammyNC, horselover and Julie's DS


----------



## jimmytammy

Today, we are headed to HS, do what FP will allow us(cant wait for em to get the kinks worked out of the system)and work in some of the minor attractions all the while partaking of snacks along the way(hey, got to keep priorities straight here, and I feel a pretzel with jalapeno cheese is in my near future)catch up with Will and Liz, then over to Epcot to eat at Via Napoli and see Pointer Sisters.

Yesterday, we ate at Kona.  Our waiter(previously Uncle Dave from 50s)was in 50s mode once we shared he had waited on us our 1st trip in '99.  We told him how he stood out from sharing that he was adopting a child.  He shared how his son has mental challenges, he is a major advocate for his son, and it hit him big time as he went around telling other tables and waitstaff about us remembering him for that reason.  For once, we were able to make a CM feel special.  

Headed to MK for awhile then to Epcot. Met up with horselover, did some F&W booths, then saw Wilson Phillips, very talented.  The Phillips of the group introde her DH, Billy Baldwin(Alec's bro)

Got in early for 1st night since being here, all other nights, after midnight We at home are 9:30 folks!


----------



## Muushka

twinmom108 said:


> I haven't checked in here since early summer when our city had that bad fire that destroyed over 500 homes.  I had good intentions to catch up with you all but I've been busy to the point that I haven't been able to keep up with everything.
> 
> I do have a vacation coming up in a few days including a couple days at my favorite resort VWL.  My birthday is coming up too in November and I'll be on the Disney Fantasy for my BD.  I know you guys are wonderful & great & I miss conversing with you.  I'm sorry I haven't been able to post here regularly. I don't want anyone to feel obligated they must wish me  Happy BD since I haven't been able to keep up & also because I won't be able to be on Disboards during my time away.  Thanks for understanding!



I hope that your home remained safe throughout the fires.  That was devastating.

You lucky dog, on the beautiful Fantasy for your birthday!  And a visit to VWL!
Just in case you don't check the boards while you are ON A CRUISE!!! (cost prohibitive, I know)
*
Happy Birthday Twinmom108!!!  Have a wonderful birthday cruise!!*



luv2sleep said:


> Woot! My wait list for VWL on Jan 1-4 came through!!! Can't wait to see all of the decorations! We were at SSR and I was worried about the bus service there. So glad we will be at the lodge for so many reasons! Can't wait!



I'm pretty sure the decorations will be removed while you are there.  You ought to check at the desk to see if you can find out the exact date and go watch them!  Have a great time!



DisneyElite4 said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice welcome! We are really excited to stay at VWL - we have always wanted to stay there, and to get to stay there during Christmas and for our DS's first trip will be very special.
> 
> We would love to meet up with anyone else who will be there then! We are pretty cool people.  I have been on the DIS a long time, I just lurk much more than I post.



Oh, we have an admitted lurker here!!!!  We know the cure for that!

Seriously, you couldn't ask for a better thread to hang your hat.  Remember the Tv show Cheers?
That's us.  





> Making your way in the world today
> Takes everything you've got
> Taking a break from all your worries
> Sure would help a lot
> Wouldn't you like to get away
> 
> All those nights when you've got no lights
> The check is in the mail
> And your little angel hung the cat up by it's tail
> And your third fiance didn't show
> Sometimes you wanna go...
> 
> CHORUS:
> *Where everybody knows your name
> And they're always glad you came*
> You wanna be where you can see
> Our troubles are all the same
> You wanna be where
> Everybody knows your name
> 
> Roll out of bed Mr. Coffee's dead
> The morning's looking bright
> And your shrink ran off to Europe
> And didn't even write
> And your husband wants to be a girl
> Be glad there's one place in the world...
> 
> CHORUS:
> *Where everybody knows your name
> And they're always glad you came*
> You wanna go where people know
> People are all the same
> You wanna go where
> Everybody knows your name
> 
> *Where everybody knows your name
> And they're always glad you came*



I would love to meet with you while we are at VWL together. Twokats will be there too,
lets plan a mini-meet!



jimmytammy said:


> Today, we are headed to HS, do what FP will allow us(cant wait for em to get the kinks worked out of the system)and work in some of the minor attractions all the while partaking of snacks along the way(hey, got to keep priorities straight here, and I feel a pretzel with jalapeno cheese is in my near future)catch up with Will and Liz, then over to Epcot to eat at Via Napoli and see Pointer Sisters.
> 
> Yesterday, we ate at Kona.  Our waiter(previously Uncle Dave from 50s)was in 50s mode once we shared he had waited on us our 1st trip in '99.  We told him how he stood out from sharing that he was adopting a child.  He shared how his son has mental challenges, he is a major advocate for his son, and it hit him big time as he went around telling other tables and waitstaff about us remembering him for that reason.  For once, we were able to make a CM feel special.
> 
> Headed to MK for awhile then to Epcot. Met up with horselover, did some F&W booths, then saw Wilson Phillips, very talented.  The Phillips of the group introde her DH, Billy Baldwin(Alec's bro)
> 
> Got in early for 1st night since being here, all other nights, after midnight We at home are 9:30 folks!



what a sweet story.  I'll bet you made that waiter's day.


----------



## DisneyElite4

While I am too young to have been a Cheers fan, I do know the song well! This thread has always seemed like a bunch of cool Disney-loving people - I amazed at how long some of you have been on the DIS. 

jimmytammy, the pictures are neat! And cool story. I love Kona - we are eating there on our upcoming trip!


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyElite4 said:


> While I am too young to have been a Cheers fan, I do know the song well! This thread has always seemed like a bunch of cool Disney-loving people - I amazed at how long some of you have been on the DIS.
> 
> jimmytammy, the pictures are neat! And cool story. I love Kona - we are eating there on our upcoming trip!


We do enjoy new Groupies here!  I don't know that anyone has mentioned it, but you should grab a Moose siggie (I forget how, but others will no doubt chime in), a rocker, and come join our chat-fests.  We are the friendliest bunch on the DIS, even if self-proclaimed. 

And, welcome to *PirateFan*, as well!  Plenty of Moose siggie and rockers to go around.  (Spittoon optional.)  

As for _Cheers_, it remains my all-time favorite sitcom.  Speaking of entertainment, I think I owe *Muushka* a list. . .


----------



## DiznyDi

Groupies - just had to share.  DDad and I needed just a few more VWL points so spoke with our guide yesterday.  He put us on the wait list and said he would contact us when they became available.  Now I know they're doing maintenance on the member web site, but I went to look for something else and was beyond startled when I see that our points are already in our account!  Maybe it's just a fluke.....
We're celebrating Christmas early!


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> We do enjoy new Groupies here!  I don't know that anyone has mentioned it, but you should grab a Moose siggie (I forget how, but others will no doubt chime in), a rocker, and come join our chat-fests.  We are the friendliest bunch on the DIS, even if self-proclaimed.
> 
> And, welcome to *PirateFan*, as well!  Plenty of Moose siggie and rockers to go around.  (Spittoon optional.)
> 
> As for _Cheers_, it remains my all-time favorite sitcom.  Speaking of entertainment, I think I owe *Muushka* a list. . .



Sly, me thinks you are also a film afficianado,  it will be a labor of love.  it took me forever but it was fun.
Except I forgot The Mission  



DiznyDi said:


> Groupies - just had to share.  DDad and I needed just a few more VWL points so spoke with our guide yesterday.  He put us on the wait list and said he would contact us when they became available.  Now I know they're doing maintenance on the member web site, but I went to look for something else and was beyond startled when I see that our points are already in our account!  Maybe it's just a fluke.....
> We're celebrating Christmas early!


Great news Diane, but I am confused (we're the same age, you understand), did you buy them or did they just appear?


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Groupies - just had to share.  DDad and I needed just a few more VWL points so spoke with our guide yesterday.  He put us on the wait list and said he would contact us when they became available.  Now I know they're doing maintenance on the member web site, but I went to look for something else and was beyond startled when I see that our points are already in our account!  Maybe it's just a fluke.....
> We're celebrating Christmas early!



Whoo hoooo!!!! What an awesome Christmas gift Diane!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Muush, yes we're the same age and are somewhat confused too. At this point in time we've not paid for them-they just magically appeared.  I'm certain we'll hear from our guide today to finalize the transaction. Knowing how long sleepy/sly waited on their points, I thought we'd be waiting a very long time too.


----------



## eliza61

Hobbes the dog, develope cataracts and needed surgery to restore his vision. 







4500 bucks later 

I swore I was never going to be one of those pet parents who dumps tons of money into a pet.....

He had his surgery yesterday at the University of Penn vet clinic and is wearing the "cone of shame".  the hard part is giving him eye drops.  

I've renamed him S.S. Hobbes in honor of the cruise I was planning with that cash...

Oh well, gotta love our fur babies.


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Muush, yes we're the same age and are somewhat confused too. At this point in time we've not paid for them-they just magically appeared.  I'm certain we'll hear from our guide today to finalize the transaction. Knowing how long sleepy/sly waited on their points, I thought we'd be waiting a very long time too.


In the current vernacular of our youth:  OMG!  How come _our_ guide couldn't just do that??    Congrats on your points!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Muush, yes we're the same age and are somewhat confused too. At this point in time we've not paid for them-they just magically appeared.  I'm certain we'll hear from our guide today to finalize the transaction. Knowing how long sleepy/sly waited on their points, I thought we'd be waiting a very long time too.



WHOA!  that is some kind of guide.  Congratulations

Thank you for the PM info.


----------



## Granny

> Originally Posted by luv2sleep
> Woot! My wait list for VWL on Jan 1-4 came through!!! Can't wait to see all of the decorations! We were at SSR and I was worried about the bus service there. So glad we will be at the lodge for so many reasons! Can't wait!





			
				Groupie MOM said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure the decorations will be removed while you are there. You ought to check at the desk to see if you can find out the exact date and go watch them! Have a great time!



We've been at WDW and seen the decorations up as late as January 11.  So I'm sure that most if not all of the decorations will be up the first week of January.  Have a great trip, Luv!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> I swore I was never going to be one of those pet parents who dumps tons of money into a pet.....
> 
> He had his surgery yesterday at the University of Penn vet clinic and is wearing the "cone of shame".  the hard part is giving him eye drops.
> 
> I've renamed him S.S. Hobbes in honor of the cruise I was planning with that cash...
> 
> Oh well, gotta love our fur babies.



Eliza...you know you've come to the right place with so many animal lovers on this thread that will understand your decision.  I have to admit that we had surgery done on our dog a couple of years ago.  It's just hard to think "he's just a pet" when they are so much a part of the family.  

As for VGF points, you can reserve at 7 months...we just had the opportunity to do so but decided to stay at BWV instead on our next trip.  But VGF was available...hopefully the high point per night cost will discourage everyone from booking there all the time!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> For once, we were able to make a CM feel special.



Jimmy...don't sell yourself short.  I know you guys go out of your way to show the CM's how they are appreciated.  One need look no further than the nice conversations and gift you gave to Ranger Stan to see what a gracious person you are!


----------



## jimmytammy

Di and Dad, way to go!!  

Eliza, understand on the pet deal, we recently forked out 3K on our "miraclekitty" but she is with us today, and shouldnt be, so money is no object when it comes to our loved ones, as you say, even the furry ones

Granny, now Im blushing, thank you for those kind words


----------



## jimmytammy

We walked a country mile from BCV to HS, but beat the boat, we saw it turning corner from Epcot to BWV, I told T we would beat it(sure am glad we did, or I would still be hearing it from her and Capt.D)

We rode Star Tours with FP, GMR, saw Indy show with Will and Liz, finally got a jalepeno cheese stuffed pretzel, drank down a PB&J milkshake from 50s lounge, and enjoyed overall ambiance of HS.  I cant say park was unusually crowded, but feel for those who have never been to WDW before and arrive with no FPs scheduled.  We missed it by 1 day of getting FPplus, but no biggie.  But TSM for ex, FPs gone in 10 mins everyday this week!  Once it is on even playing field it should be good, but right now, stinks if you dont have em

Headed to Epcot later and rode JIYI, got some popcorn and saw Pointer Sisters.  Let me say, those ladies still know how to get an audience moving.  We saw little ol ladies literally jumping out of their wheelchairs and dancing!  


Then to Via Napoli for some tasty pizza 

Today, its back to Epcot for some F&W tastings, then Cape May with Will and Liz followed by Yee Ha Bob at PO Riverside


----------



## DiznyDi

Aw Eliza, your SS Hobbes is one precious pooch!  Our four-footed family members do indeed leave paw prints on our hearts.  We do what we need to do because that's what families do.  
Our golden blew her ACL in her knee,  Yes, we fixed her, too.  I told the vet I'd do 1 knee but there is no way I'm doing 4. 
Pixie dust for swift and painless healing for your Hobbes.
FYI: my moms dog, Uno, was born blind in one eye - hence her name.  She's now about 12 years old and has done remarkably well with only one eye.

JT, sorry about your experience with fastpass for TSM.  That was our experience as well.  Fortunately I'll have a Magic Band for our December trip and have already begun the process of pre-arranging our days activities.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies!  I've returned home after my brief but fun visit to WDW.  It was a bit of a learning experience with the new MagicBands (um - not quite ready for full roll out IMO) and the FP+ (I'll have to get used to it and there is a benefit or two but I'm torn over it).   I'm settling back in and playing catch up but wanted to say how great it was to meet up with Jimmy, Tammy and Casey.  Such a lovely family and they are groupies _extraordinaire _taking the time for so many mini and major meets!  Because of that I can now declare that I have met some Groupies!!!  

Hopefully I'll get organized and will share some pictures in a few days.



eliza61 said:


> Hobbes the dog, develope cataracts and needed surgery to restore his vision.
> 
> I swore I was never going to be one of those pet parents who dumps tons of money into a pet.....
> 
> He had his surgery yesterday at the University of Penn vet clinic and is wearing the "cone of shame".  the hard part is giving him eye drops.
> 
> I've renamed him S.S. Hobbes in honor of the cruise I was planning with that cash...
> 
> Oh well, gotta love our fur babies.



And another person who has done the major surgery for our furry family.  I can't imagine it any other way as long as it's within my means.


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Groupies - just had to share.  DDad and I needed just a few more VWL points so spoke with our guide yesterday.  He put us on the wait list and said he would contact us when they became available.  Now I know they're doing maintenance on the member web site, but I went to look for something else and was beyond startled when I see that our points are already in our account!  Maybe it's just a fluke.....
> We're celebrating Christmas early!



Yay!  Congratulations!   



sleepydog25 said:


> In the current vernacular of our youth:  OMG!  How come _our_ guide couldn't just do that??    Congrats on your points!



Seriously!  I waited 3 mos. for my points.   



eliza61 said:


> Hobbes the dog, develope cataracts and needed surgery to restore his vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4500 bucks later
> 
> I swore I was never going to be one of those pet parents who dumps tons of money into a pet.....
> 
> He had his surgery yesterday at the University of Penn vet clinic and is wearing the "cone of shame".  the hard part is giving him eye drops.
> 
> I've renamed him S.S. Hobbes in honor of the cruise I was planning with that cash...
> 
> Oh well, gotta love our fur babies.



Awwww poor Hobbes & to you too for that bill.   I would have done the same.


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy and Julie, glad yall made it home safely!  It was great seeing you both, and all too short

Sorry yall for lack of post yesterday, had an early day as we met Will and Liz at Trails End for breakfast and Tearsa rode over with us, after a late night with Yee Ha Bob at PO.  We saw his entire show and saw John Lasseter there with his family.

CaptD and I went to Epcot and did a few things with Will and Liz, mainly to see NightRanger.  Going back tonight to catch the other 2 shows as the 1st is acoustic, they were good but I want to see them rock

Headed to Boma for breakfast with Will and Liz, sadly, they leave today.  We have had a blast with them for sure! Later to AK then over to Epcot.

Pics will soon follow, photobucket not cooperating now


----------



## jimmytammy

John Lasseter(in hawaiian shirt)at Yee haa Bob show








Veg. Haggis from Scotland


----------



## eliza61

JT, I've got to have a groupie meet with you guys in wdw.  You are having way to much fun.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...thanks for the continuous pix.  Looks like you guys are having a blast!

I have to show my ignorance though...what or who is Yee Haa Bob?


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies! I've missed you! I've been having a tough time at work and have not felt like doing anything when I come home but veg.  

*JT* loving your photos, looks like you are having a blast!

*Eliza* hope your precious pooch Hobbes has a speedy recovery 

*Di and Dad* congrats on the additional points!


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza, going to be here another week, no time like the the present

Granny, Yee Ha Bob performs at the Rivers Roost Lounge at Port Orleans Riverside(I believe Tues-Sat)3 shows, but the shows basically flow one into another as Bob is non-stop!  It is a free, and they welcome families as he is very clean cut, but lots o laughs and sing alongs and such.  Take the time to see, you wont be dissapointed

Sadly, Will and Liz had to head home yesterday, but we go in a last meal at Boma for breakfast with them, they arrived safely home around 11:30.  We had some great times(as the pics show)with them and look forward to a next time!

We went to AK and went to Nemo, FP for KS, saw FOW, ate a jalepeno cheese stuffed pretzel, and enjoyed the vastness of AK.  The park is starting to sink in with me, esp. since I know they are going to be adding something, anything.

Went to Epcot later and enjoyed more foods at F&W including Keilbasa in Poland, TrickNChicken and Chili Colorado at Terra and Lobster in America.






  Watched NightRanger back to back shows and those guys can still rock the house.  I had always wanted to see them in their heyday, but they never got big enough to tour our area, so it took me 30 yrs to finally see them.  I told T its good to know no matter gray hairs, weight, slower moves, the musicianship is still there, and thats what matters.  Sister Christian was even there, the drummers sister whom he wrote the song about.  Last show, 4th row, awesome pics!





Today, meeting up with AnnieT and her DH at Epcot, then Brad n Tearsa a little later for dinner.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Berta!!!!
(I am sorry, I am a day late)


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
Well today, its back to Epcot, lunch at San Angel, more F&W tastings(I have gained quite a few lbs., I can tell you that)then watch Boyz2Men later.  Going off property with Brad and Tearsa tonight to eat at a place called Sweet Tomatoes, one of their fave places here.  

Yesterday we had some good stuff, including a frozen smores at the desserts and champagne booth.  Def will get another before the week ends
Spent time with AnnieT and her DH, ate at Nine Dragons, and did some general milling around, taking in shows, etc.



Frozen Smores

Heard this guy shuffling around in landscaping at our bldg. at OKW

At least he is not of the poisonous variety!


----------



## DisneyElite4

Just checking in to say hi! We just made all of our FP+ reservations for our December trip - I have to say it was a little odd trying to determine what we would want to ride and when with our DS 1. Who knows how that will all play out!

Looks like jimmytammy and all of the other DISers are having a great time! I loved Yee Ha Bob when I was working at POR! I used to stay after work a few times just to watch him.


----------



## bobbiwoz

eliza61 said:


> Hobbes the dog, develope cataracts and needed surgery to restore his vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4500 bucks later
> 
> I swore I was never going to be one of those pet parents who dumps tons of money into a pet.....
> 
> He had his surgery yesterday at the University of Penn vet clinic and is wearing the "cone of shame".  the hard part is giving him eye drops.
> 
> I've renamed him S.S. Hobbes in honor of the cruise I was planning with that cash...
> 
> Oh well, gotta love our fur babies.




Yes, we have learned never to say "Never."


----------



## bobbiwoz

VWL Tree

November 10-22 theww228
December 1-6 DisneyElite4
December 6-14 Rob S.
December 14-18bobbiwoz
December 20 - 26Whilykit
December 26-January 4DISNEY FIX


There are no active requests for the second tree that will be available December 26. 


The sign ups are closing soon.  Is anyone interested in the open dates?!


----------



## jimmytammy

I feel like I am repeating myself so will just confirm that we did all the things that I said we would do yesterday, but will add, Boyz2Men were outstanding.  I knew a few of their songs, but that time in music was when we were raising small ones, and the radio didnt get a lot of listening too.

Today, headed to MK to try and get in some things not done yet, then over to Ohana to eat more



Boyz2Men


These ducks were enjoying the pool in front of American Adventure


Baklava and Kefta pocket from Morocco 


Front row seat at San Angel Inn, we were 1st ones there, that has never happened


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Berta!!!!
> (I am sorry, I am a day late)



I'm 2 days late! * Happy Birthday Berta!!*



DisneyElite4 said:


> Just checking in to say hi! We just made all of our FP+ reservations for our December trip - I have to say it was a little odd trying to determine what we would want to ride and when with our DS 1. Who knows how that will all play out!
> 
> Looks like jimmytammy and all of the other DISers are having a great time! I loved Yee Ha Bob when I was working at POR! I used to stay after work a few times just to watch him.



JT, you guys are quite the foodies!  You will LOVE your cruise next year!
It's been fun seeing all of your meals and entertainment.  It's like we're there with you!
I sent myself and Mr Muush an email/reminder to go to Dixie Landings to catch Yee Haw Bob 

*Eliza*, how is Hobbes doing?  Is he still in the cone of shame?  Poor pup.

*DisneyElite4*, I am not sure we are going to pre-order our FP.  Just thinking about it gives me a headache!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I know there's a little hate on the VWL couch that pops up now and then (Granny?)  but I think I might give the nod to BCV.....











Well.....maybe the VWL couch hasn't lost it's title yet.......


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know there's a little hate on the VWL couch that pops up now and then (Granny?)  but I think I might give the nod to BCV.....
> Well.....maybe the VWL couch hasn't lost it's title yet.......



It's GRANNY who teases ME.  It's all his fault.  

I can't help it if our beloved Lodge has THE UGLIEST couch of all the DVC properties!

Granny will be here by this evening to give HIS side of the story.

Now I have BCV couch envy.

Kat, are you a Princess Bride fan?

Why don't you just give me a paper cut and pour lemon juice in it???


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> It's GRANNY who teases ME.  It's all his fault.
> 
> I can't help it if our beloved Lodge has THE UGLIEST couch of all the DVC properties!
> 
> Granny will be here by this evening to give HIS side of the story.



*I CANNOT BELIEVE* you put the words "Lodge" and "UGLIEST" in the same sentence!! 


Kat...I'm not sure about that BCV couch.  We only stayed there once and I can't say that it jumped out at me.   I see that you take pictures right away before the room gets occupied...I know I've done that myself.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> *I CANNOT BELIEVE* you put the words "Lodge" and "UGLIEST" in the same sentence!!
> 
> 
> Kat...I'm not sure about that BCV couch.  We only stayed there once and I can't say that it jumped out at me.   I see that you take pictures right away before the room gets occupied...I know I've done that myself.



Yes, but I used the word 'beloved' before the word 'Lodge', so that cancels out anything negative.

Boy, you are quick today!  Are you stalking me???


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> It's GRANNY who teases ME.  It's all his fault.
> 
> I can't help it if our beloved Lodge has THE UGLIEST couch of all the DVC properties!
> 
> Granny will be here by this evening to give HIS side of the story.
> 
> Now I have BCV couch envy.
> 
> Kat, are you a Princess Bride fan?
> 
> Why don't you just give me a paper cut and pour lemon juice in it???



Humperdinck! Humperdinck! Humperdinck! 



Was that on your list of favorite movies?  Love that one!

I'll have to keep looking for a worse couch for you Muushka!



Granny said:


> *I CANNOT BELIEVE* you put the words "Lodge" and "UGLIEST" in the same sentence!!
> 
> 
> Kat...I'm not sure about that BCV couch.  We only stayed there once and I can't say that it jumped out at me.   I see that you take pictures right away before the room gets occupied...I know I've done that myself.



Yes Granny - I try and get some pictures before that moved in look happens!  In this case I was mostly interested in the new bedding but the couch fabric just looks like something that belongs on a table to me.

Maybe the BCV 1BR's?  I did not recall this from the one time we had a 2BR at BCV but I seriously think a couple of the interior designers were giggling as they picked out sofa material at each resort!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Humperdinck! Humperdinck! Humperdinck!
> 
> 
> 
> Was that on your list of favorite movies?  Love that one!
> 
> I'll have to keep looking for a worse couch for you Muushka!



Oh no, I need to go back and edit that list AGAIN!

Hands held tightly over ears...."I'm not listening!!!"


----------



## Muushka

> I'll have to keep looking for a worse couch for you Muushka!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


>





You are probably right!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You are probably right!



Aha!  So can we mark Kat down as someone who agrees about the ugliest couch on DVC property is at VWL??

Couch wars on the DIS.  Stay tuned.......


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Aha!  So can we mark Kat down as someone who agrees about the ugliest couch on DVC property is at VWL??
> 
> Couch wars on the DIS.  Stay tuned.......



Well, I will say it ain't pretty!  

If anyone would like to see these are links to pictures of VGF that I took during the member preview I went to last week.  The GV is larger than most places I've lived!  

VGF Outside and lobby

VGF one bedroom

VGF Grand Villa

VGF balconies and views


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, I will say it ain't pretty!
> 
> If anyone would like to see these are links to pictures of VGF that I took during the member preview I went to last week.  The GV is larger than most places I've lived!
> 
> VGF Outside and lobby
> 
> VGF one bedroom
> 
> VGF Grand Villa
> 
> VGF balconies and views



Fancy  They would see me coming and lock the doors


----------



## Muushka

I love love love this place.  And I can't wait to stay here one day, probably in the year 2019 at the earliest!

And they have really nice couches!

thanks Kat.  Great job, as always.


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb
I have always been a foodie, I thought my profile gave that away
Seriously, I love some good food.  And I can eat really fancy meals, or be just as happy eating plain, down home cooking.


----------



## DisneyElite4

Okay, from someone who has never stayed at VWL, I am now dying to see a photo of these alleged "ugly" couches.  Anyone have one that they can post?


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, I will say it ain't pretty!
> 
> If anyone would like to see these are links to pictures of VGF that I took during the member preview I went to last week. The GV is larger than most places I've lived!
> 
> VGF Outside and lobby
> 
> VGF one bedroom
> 
> VGF Grand Villa
> 
> VGF balconies and views


As a completely unbiased observer , the couch at BCV is definitely uglier.  When we stayed at VWL this past summer, our couch was new and far prettier (and more comfortable).  As for VGF, while I like the interior and the building façade, I gotta say the walkway is boring.  Looks quite spartan.  We visited the VGF model studio/1BR in July, and it is gorgeous, but wow is it pricey.


----------



## jimmytammy

MK was a blast yesterday, we got to ride and see a combined 11 attractions in 5 hrs which is amazing for us, and wasnt running around like mad people to do it.  That including getting 4 FPs, which is unusual for that amount of time.  And Casey and I maxed out on Buzz Lightyear, 1st time ever!  999,999 pts.  It only took 13 years and at least 25 trips under our belts to make it happen, LOL!!

Ohana was wonderful!  We got seated as soon as they opened, and then headed to DTD, Lego and WOD stores and got some goodies from the Babycakes bakery.

Today, headed to HS for a 50s PTC ressie and try to get in some some rides/shows with hopes some FPs are avail.  Kathy, I will let you know how the TSM trick goes



Mine Train Ride progressing along well


Getting Mad at the Tea Party


Never noticed the water running out of the Beasts Mt. til now


----------



## Granny

DisneyElite4 said:


> Okay, from someone who has never stayed at VWL, I am now dying to see a photo of these alleged "ugly" couches.  Anyone have one that they can post?



Ain't it beautiful?







Actually, I wouldn't call it beautiful.  But I wouldn't call it UGLY either.  It seems to flow with the room decor. 

Now that old black & white checkered chair that they used to have...that was not a good fit IMHO.  Here's an older photo with the chair in it...glad they changed the fabric!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Fancy  They would see me coming and lock the doors



They let me and my Twins t-shirt in Jimmy!  That's gotta mean they'll let anyone in.  

Fingers crossed for you with TSM!  



Muushka said:


> And they have really nice couches!





The newer resorts all have a theme - bland and boring couches.  Just picture the VWL thrown into the mix.  It would definitely "pop"!  



sleepydog25 said:


> As a completely unbiased observer , the couch at BCV is definitely uglier.  When we stayed at VWL this past summer, our couch was new and far prettier (and more comfortable).  As for VGF, while I like the interior and the building façade, I gotta say the walkway is boring.  Looks quite spartan.  We visited the VGF model studio/1BR in July, and it is gorgeous, but wow is it pricey.



I agree.  I think when the landscape fills in it'll help.  And having stayed at the GF once and it rained more than once I give a big thumbs up for having the walkway - even if it were a tunnel!  Walking back and forth to our room in the rain still stands out in my mind at GF.   Having the walkway at VWL (which is more nicely themed) has always been a big positive.


----------



## jimmytammy

HS was a lot of fun yesterday, CaptD and I saw Lights, Motors while Tammy shopped, then we all rode RNR 4 times single rider with 10 min waits!!  That was awesome, FPassed ToT, ate at 50s and just did the gen. things you do there.  Lots of fun!!

















Our last full day at WDWwhere does the time go? Headed to Epcot, six more F&W booths to hit and T will have her passport filled(along with my belly)Biergarten, and hope that we can fit in a few rides, shows including Survivor.  Whole lotta eatin goin on!!


----------



## Granny

Granny said:


> Ain't it beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I wouldn't call it beautiful.  But I wouldn't call it UGLY either.  It seems to flow with the room decor.
> 
> Now that old black & white checkered chair that they used to have...that was not a good fit IMHO.  Here's an older photo with the chair in it...glad they changed the fabric!




HEY!  Where did my pictures go?  

Let's try this again...


Here's the controversial couch.








And here's the ugly chair that was thankfully replaced:


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...thanks for the great photos and trip highlights.  It sounds like you had a GREAT time at WDW.  Maybe could have been better if you could have found something to eat now and again?


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Jimmy...thanks for the great photos and trip highlights.  It sounds like you had a GREAT time at WDW.  Maybe could have been better if you could have found something to eat now and again?



I think I gained 10 lbs so far, and Im not done yet.  Got a feeling Biergarten will be paying me to leave tonight


----------



## bobbiwoz

VWL Tree - these are the dates it is being used.

November 10-22 theww228
December 1-6 DisneyElite4
December 6-14 Rob S.
December 14-18bobbiwoz
December 20 - 26Whilykit
December 26-January 4DISNEY FIX

We also have a tree that will be available on December 26th.  That tree will NOT have to be returned to donor, but it will also need some additional ornaments for use.  Donor will be using their own home made ornaments and will be taking them home.  HOWEVER, that tree will have lights and I think at night, if lit, it will be beautiful.  So, it's looking for a home for a few days at least after being left by the donor!

Bobbi


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> HEY!  Where did my pictures go?
> 
> Let's try this again...
> 
> And here's the ugly chair that was thankfully replaced:



I'm so glad you found the picture!  Pretty chair!  

Honestly though - I didn't mind that chair although I do like the new fabric a bit better.


----------



## lodge

bobbiwoz said:


> VWL Tree - these are the dates it is being used.  November 10-22 theww228 December 1-6 DisneyElite4 December 6-14 Rob S. December 14-18bobbiwoz December 20 - 26Whilykit December 26-January 4DISNEY FIX  We also have a tree that will be available on December 26th.  That tree will NOT have to be returned to donor, but it will also need some additional ornaments for use.  Donor will be using their own home made ornaments and will be taking them home.  HOWEVER, that tree will have lights and I think at night, if lit, it will be beautiful.  So, it's looking for a home for a few days at least after being left by the donor!  Bobbi


bobbiwoz, you are smart....why didn't i do this for the resorts I'm handling?!?!?


----------



## Muushka

Last post was 32 hours ago.....

*32 HOURS AGO!!!!*

Have a Lodgey kind of weekend everyone!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Last post was 32 hours ago.....
> 
> *32 HOURS AGO!!!!*
> 
> Have a Lodgey kind of weekend everyone!



I am having a very lazy day.  We are having on and off rain today. . . . we need it bad!


----------



## DiznyDi

DDad and I are here planning our December trip - 48 days and counting.  The very helpful MS person was finally able to 'merge/link' my Disney.com account to my DVC account so I'm now seeing all my reservations and we're able to begin planning with our Magic Bands.  I'm kind of excited about this.  Maybe this trip we'll be able to ride TSM. 

Does anyone know the date that they bring the Wilderness Lodge Christmas tree into the lobby?  I've always thought it would be nice to be at the Lodge when the tree is brought in and put into place; watching the workers transform the lobby from one of the upper floors.  Maybe I'll need to work on that for next year....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> DDad and I are here planning our December trip - 48 days and counting.  The very helpful MS person was finally able to 'merge/link' my Disney.com account to my DVC account so I'm now seeing all my reservations and we're able to begin planning with our Magic Bands.  I'm kind of excited about this.  Maybe this trip we'll be able to ride TSM.
> 
> Does anyone know the date that they bring the Wilderness Lodge Christmas tree into the lobby?  I've always thought it would be nice to be at the Lodge when the tree is brought in and put into place; watching the workers transform the lobby from one of the upper floors.  Maybe I'll need to work on that for next year....



I don't think it's a set date - just a general time.  In 2009 we were there in November and the tree went up just a day or two after we left on the 16th.  I think going the 3rd week of November would give the best shot.  But you have to stay up all night to watch!  They sneak it in like Santa.  You just wake up one morning and it's transformed.    GF and I think BWV or maybe it was BCV started getting decorated in the second week while we were there.  

I'm working on the final details for our December trip.  If all works out we'll have a make up trip for my niece who had to cancel very last minute when we went last January.  Fingers crossed that it works out!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I'm sorry I've been a bit quiet---just too busy to keep up though I really wish I could. 
But I have been enjoying the photos and reports from Jimmytammy on FB and on this thread! 

Also, just chiming in about the couch???? When did that happen?! I was just in a studio last Sept 2012 and this was the couch (not sure I'm liking this new one??!! I think they really need to let Members vote on new styles!!! LOL):


----------



## jimmytammy

We got home Fri. around 9pm, great drive with a different, less hectic way.  We avoid Charlotte/Columbia now, and hit more rural areas, but mostly highway driving.  One stretch is 2 lane, for 15 miles, but not bad, still make it in same time, if not better.

We ate at Biergarten and it was really good on Thurs.  We saw Survivor twice, 4th row 1st show, 2nd row 2nd show!!   They were really good.  Oddly, they had 2 singers, 1st one from Eye of Tiger days, 2nd one form all the string of hits afterwards, but it worked well.

We ate some really good foods and finished all 30 F&W booths so Tammy could get her final stamp of completion.  I think what they mainly means is you ate a lot, therefore, gained a lot



Our friend Tearsa with us at the Survivor show


----------



## jimmytammy

These are not in any order, just shots from our trip that got dumped into photobucket 




Alan and AnnieT with us


----------



## sleepydog25

Checking in from the chilly mountains of southwest Virginia.  Our temps dropped down to the high teens overnight on Friday which made watching the homecoming high school football game quite the deep-freeze experience.  But, on to the gist of my post which is two-fold. . .

A)  We have a measly 4 points left for this UY, and we can't use them nor bank them.  So, if anyone needs them, we'll be happy to transfer them to you free of charge.  The catch is they must be used by *31 Jan 2014*.

B)  We've never been on a DVC Member cruise, so we're tossing around the idea of going on the as yet unannounced Member cruise in 2015.  Anyone here interested in the same?  It would make for a wonderful Groupie meet.

That's it.  I'm outta here for now.  Have to work on lesson plans for school.  One of middle school teachers has a family member with serious medical issues, so I'm doing a long-term sub gig for her.


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm sorry I've been a bit quiet---just too busy to keep up though I really wish I could.
> But I have been enjoying the photos and reports from Jimmytammy on FB and on this thread!
> 
> Also, just chiming in about the couch???? When did that happen?! I was just in a studio last Sept 2012 and this was the couch (not sure I'm liking this new one??!! I think they really need to let Members vote on new styles!!! LOL):



Maria...the picture I posted was quite old...2007.  But the couch you have in the picture is from a studio.  The one I had the picture of is from the living room of a 1BR or 2BR.  Actually, I like the studio one you shot better as it plays into the American Indian theming.


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...sounds like you had a great trip!  Thanks for sharing so much of your experiences and photos.  I think I gained 5 pounds just reading your posts!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> These are not in any order, just shots from our trip that got dumped into photobucket
> .jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Thanks as alway JT for the pics,

Now onto the random question.  Is anyone else besides me "not" getting the whole Duffy thing.

I know he's supposed to be Mickey's stuff bear but I just don't get him.
I've read that he's very popular at Tokyo disney but he always seems a little sad and lost at Epcot.

Out of all the character's in disney's arsenal I just can't figure out why they try to push "Duffy"


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Out of all the character's in disney's arsenal I just can't figure out *why they try to push "Duffy"*



$$$$$'s

Someone posted this on another board  - "I try to keep my imaginary friends 1 level deep. Giving imaginary friends their own imaginary friends is too close to a break from sanity for me."


----------



## eliza61

KAT4DISNEY said:
			
		

> $$$$$'s
> 
> Someone posted this on another board  - "I try to keep my imaginary friends 1 level deep. Giving imaginary friends their own imaginary friends is too close to a break from sanity for me."



Lol so true!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> $$$$$'s
> 
> Someone posted this on another board  - "I try to keep my imaginary friends 1 level deep. Giving imaginary friends their own imaginary friends is too close to a break from sanity for me."



I agree!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Jimmy...sounds like you had a great trip!  Thanks for sharing so much of your experiences and photos.  I think I gained 5 pounds just reading your posts!



Me too!  I felt like I was on a cruise 



eliza61 said:


> Thanks as alway JT for the pics,
> 
> Now onto the random question.  Is anyone else besides me "not" getting the whole Duffy thing.
> 
> I know he's supposed to be Mickey's stuff bear but I just don't get him.
> I've read that he's very popular at Tokyo disney but he always seems a little sad and lost at Epcot.
> 
> Out of all the character's in disney's arsenal I just can't figure out why they try to push "Duffy"



Well, if it makes you feel better, I don't even know who Duffy is!
Neither does Mr Muush!  I just asked him 

Ignorance is bliss, isn't it!


----------



## SAT887

Hi Groupies  So we are just a bit over 2 months out for our visit at VWL. I was curious if anyone knew what time the Territory Lounge opened? We are looking to grab a small bite to eat there on our arrival day for dinner.  Also, is making a request for a balcony room odd? I just worry about my 2&4 year old running out into the bushes.....


----------



## jimmytammy

SAT887 said:


> Hi Groupies  So we are just a bit over 2 months out for our visit at VWL. I was curious if anyone knew what time the Territory Lounge opened? We are looking to grab a small bite to eat there on our arrival day for dinner.  Also, is making a request for a balcony room odd? I just worry about my 2&4 year old running out into the bushes.....



I think it opens around 4 or 5.  And I would ask for a high floor, this way, more likely to get balcony with rails.


----------



## SAT887

jimmytammy said:


> I think it opens around 4 or 5.  And I would ask for a high floor, this way, more likely to get balcony with rails.



Thank you  I had figured as much of the opening but wanted to check with the experts  A high floor makes sense


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . . . Well, if it makes you feel better, I don't even know who Duffy is!
> Neither does Mr Muush!  I just asked him . . . . .



I'm another one . . Duffy who?


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> I'm another one . . Duffy who?



  We are not alone!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> I'm another one . . Duffy who?





Muushka said:


> We are not alone!



Oh - gotta help my quote make sense!  The short story - Duffy is Mickey's teddy bear.   The rest of the backstory makes my head spin.  

Like most Teddy Bears I have to give him the cute factor though.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I'm another one . . Duffy who?



As Kat said, Duffy is a teddy bear.  Here's his pic:








We bought a bear that looked just like this when my girls were little.  His name at the time was just "Disney".  He had no back story and was just a real cute bear with the hidden Mickey's on his paws.  Now they not only had to make another piece of merchandise, but it is supposed to be a character in the parks???








Eliza...we are totally with you.  We don't "get" the Duffy thing, and can't figure out why they invented it other than to create another sellable piece of merchandise.  What, like there aren't enough choices of Disney themed items available??


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> As Kat said, Duffy is a teddy bear.  Here's his pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eliza...we are totally with you.  We don't "get" the Duffy thing, and can't figure out why they invented it other than to create another sellable piece of merchandise.  What, like there aren't enough choices of Disney themed items available??



LOL, not to mention now we Build a bear stores in darn near every mall across America.



*Ok ladies, it's almost the end of October and October is breast prevention month.  So let's get those mammograms done.  Groupie guys this is your one and only permission slip to nag the gals into going. Don't worry ladies, we get to get even during prostrate cancer awarness month*


----------



## JessLCH

Love VWL...stayed there twice and have a very quick stay booked for next month in a studio.  Have the bedspreads been replaces with triple sheeting yet?  The one thing I really dislike about the older properties is the bedspreads.


----------



## lodge

Granny said:


> As Kat said, Duffy is a teddy bear.  His name at the time was just "Disney".  He had no back story and was just a real cute bear with the hidden Mickey's on his paws.  Now they not only had to make another piece of merchandise, but it is supposed to be a character in the parks???


  he was at a character meet near Ariel's Grotto at DL......didn't know his history either but it was fun to meet him.


----------



## wildernessDad

Duffy is HUGE in Japan.  They love him there.  Personally, he makes me sick.


----------



## Muushka

OK, so now I have an inkling of who this 'Duffy' is!


----------



## nabi

wildernessDad said:


> Duffy is HUGE in Japan.  They love him there.  Personally, he makes me sick.


just met with him at a character meet....have seen nothing else of him that could even come close to making me sick- you must have more exposure to what he's all about. Care to share?

I believe he's Mickey's teddy bear.


----------



## twinklebug

nabi said:


> just met with him at a character meet....have seen nothing else of him that could even come close to making me sick- you must have more exposure to what he's all about. Care to share?
> 
> I believe he's Mickey's teddy bear.



I have not read Duffy's story, but I was also told Duffy is Mickey's teddy by a CM. I'm laughing at the quote about keeping imaginary friends 1 level deep. By having meet and greets with Duffy, I now _know _the Disney marketing execs have lost it. 



wildernessDad said:


> Duffy is HUGE in Japan.  They love him there.  Personally, he makes me sick.



The Japanese audience doesn't surprise me since a large percentage of the population there is into Anime. The teddy bear itself isn't what sickens me, I think he's fine as long as they aren't making cartoons focused on him. What bothers me is how Disney marketing shoves new products/pop stars/what-have-you down our throats while claiming it's been there all along and we love it. It reminds me of a mother making her child eat his vegetables, falsely claiming "you've always loved this" just to make him eat. 

That said, DIS stock is looking pretty good, I have to give them that.


----------



## nabi

twinklebug said:


> . What bothers me is how Disney marketing shoves new products/pop stars/what-have-you down our throats while claiming it's been there all along and we love it. It reminds me of a mother making her child eat his vegetables, falsely claiming "you've always loved this" just to make him eat.


  oh dear, hope the vegetable thing is not a personal experience!


----------



## eliza61

twinklebug said:


> The Japanese audience doesn't surprise me since a large percentage of the population there is into Anime. The teddy bear itself isn't what sickens me, I think he's fine as long as they aren't making cartoons focused on him. What bothers me is how *Disney marketing shoves new products*/pop stars/what-have-you down our throats while claiming it's been there all along and we love it. It reminds me of a mother making her child eat his vegetables, falsely claiming "you've always loved this" just to make him eat.
> 
> That said, DIS stock is looking pretty good, I have to give them that.



LOL,  That might be problem. It isn't really "marketing".  I've worked marketing and done correctly it tailors itself to each audience.  That's one thing that usually Disney does very well.  They dropped the ball on this one.  NO way did the do any marketing research and come up with Duffy being a good idea in the states.  If you go to DLP while it's still "Disney" it has a very unique European flavor, that while is recognizable to international visitors bends itself to what is popular with a European audience.

When Disney launches marketing campaigns to bring in specific vacation dollars, it's done very well. 

Duffy does not, personally I think it was Disney trying to grab some of the "build a bear"  loot.

I've read and seen the merchandising they have at the parks around Duffy (mainly in epcot) and it's pretty sad and week.  Just my opinion.  I am not a teddy bear expert by any means.  

He just gives me a "money grab" feeling.  No thought into the product, no imagination, no development (and I mean no character development.  the few books associated with Duffy are pretty sad).
Like some poor imagineer had to come up with a character 5 minutes before he left on a long holiday.

I don't generally give him much thought.  Every time I see him at Epcot he looks a bit lonely.  maybe one or two persons visiting but other than that, simply an after thought.

I always question....With 50 gabillon other characters in your arsenal, Duffy is what you came up with?  Really?


----------



## nanajoyx2

Regarding Duffy, is he the same bear that was introduced as Disney's First Teddy Bear.  One of my grandchildren received one shortly after birth, but I don't remember which grandchildren received it.  It was one of my son's kids.  They are 10 1/2 and 7.


----------



## jimmytammy

JessLCH said:


> Love VWL...stayed there twice and have a very quick stay booked for next month in a studio.  Have the bedspreads been replaces with triple sheeting yet?  The one thing I really dislike about the older properties is the bedspreads.



Welcome to the groupies JessLCH!!!!

Havent stayed at VWL lately, so hoping this will get you an answer!


----------



## eliza61

JessLCH said:


> Love VWL...stayed there twice and have a very quick stay booked for next month in a studio.  Have the bedspreads been replaces with triple sheeting yet?  The one thing I really dislike about the older properties is the bedspreads.



NOw how did I miss this?





Welcome to the Groupies JessLCH!!

Our last stay was in 2011 and unfortunately the bedspreads were still there.

Don't worry some one here has definitely been more recently.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JessLCH said:


> Love VWL...stayed there twice and have a very quick stay booked for next month in a studio.  Have the bedspreads been replaces with triple sheeting yet?  The one thing I really dislike about the older properties is the bedspreads.



Sorry that I also can't help as I haven't stayed at VWL recently either.  I was at OKW a few weeks ago and had triple sheeting but many were still reporting having the bedspreads there so it seems like they're gradually changing.  I then moved to BCV and they had the triple sheeting so it ought to be getting to VWL soon if it hasn't already.  



nanajoyx2 said:


> Regarding Duffy, is he the same bear that was introduced as Disney's First Teddy Bear.  One of my grandchildren received one shortly after birth, but I don't remember which grandchildren received it.  It was one of my son's kids.  They are 10 1/2 and 7.



He looks about the same so I went to Wikipedia - what would I do without it! 
Anway - they say that he is the same but they changed his back story when he became Duffy.  Poor bear - not only is he a money merchandising piece but apparently has a couple of personalities too.


----------



## Granny

JessLCH said:
			
		

> Love VWL...stayed there twice and have a very quick stay booked for next month in a studio. Have the bedspreads been replaces with triple sheeting yet? The one thing I really dislike about the older properties is the bedspreads.



I have to admit...we stayed there last Christmas and I don't really know if they changed anything, or what "triple sheeting" is for that matter.  Hey, as I admit in my signature, "I'm a guy" which makes me pretty clueless.

Having said all that, I don't think there was anything different about the bedding last December.  Unless it was a major change, though, I wouldn't notice.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I have to admit...we stayed there last Christmas and I don't really know if they changed anything, or what "triple sheeting" is for that matter.  Hey, as I admit in my signature, "I'm a guy" which makes me pretty clueless.
> 
> Having said all that, I don't think there was anything different about the bedding last December.  Unless it was a major change, though, I wouldn't notice.



This is the triple sheeting at BCV Granny - I think you would have noticed the all white bed, yes?  






Although - to be honest I didn't recognize it right away at OKW until I did not have to remove the heavy bedspread that night!


----------



## nanajoyx2

I am at VWL right now in a studio and we still have the bedspread.  If triple sheeting means a duvet and no top sheet or blanket I will not like it.  Hotels in Europe have duvets and they are too hot for me.  I prefer a top sheet and a blanket.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> This is the triple sheeting at BCV Granny - I think you would have noticed the all white bed, yes?  Although - to be honest I didn't recognize it right away at OKW until I did not have to remove the heavy bedspread that night!



Definitely would have noticed something like that. And it definitely wasn't the triple sheet thingy going on late last year. Thanks for the quick tutorial Kat.  .


----------



## Granny

nanajoyx2 said:


> I am at VWL right now in a studio ...



Have a great stay at our home!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

nana
Have a great trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

nanajoyx2 said:


> I am at VWL right now in a studio and we still have the bedspread.  If triple sheeting means a duvet and no top sheet or blanket I will not like it.  Hotels in Europe have duvets and they are too hot for me.  I prefer a top sheet and a blanket.



Nope - there's no duvet.   It's the bottom sheet, normal top sheet, blanket and then another sheet on top of the blanket.  

The only thing I wish is that there were the typical bed scarf to bring some color and theme to the bed.  VGF has them so I'll keep holding out hope that they're just picking them out for the other resorts.


----------



## bluecastle

Hi Groupies! I haven't posted in forever, but have recently booked a 2 BR villa for the 3rd year in a row for an August visit. Unfortunately I had to postpone the first two because of back problems and a conflict with DD taking the last course she needed for her teaching license, but I am hoping the 3rd time is the charm!
I am back in research mode and would love to know how the villas are doing. Are there any rumors of rehabs? Are they in good shape? This will be our first time in a villa. We have stayed in the lodge and love it there. We are a party of 5 for this trip and we are looking forward to having space! ( plus the large fridge and the washer/dryer)
Any and all comments on the upkeep of the villas will be appreciated! So happy to have a countdown again!!


----------



## MMrules

I have almost 3 months to go before my first VWL vacation! I have the worst week (car crash which probably totaled my Tahoe, kids were with me, we are all ok, but haven't heard from the insurance all week).  I am fearful that we will need to cancel the trip due to the money it will cost from the accident, and the thought is disheartening.  I need my trip to Disney, my time in the lodge and my happy place!!!! 

Just needed to vent and see my ticker to tell me I will find a way!!!


----------



## Granny

bluecastle said:


> Hi Groupies! I haven't posted in forever, but have recently booked a 2 BR villa for the 3rd year in a row for an August visit. Unfortunately I had to postpone the first two because of back problems and a conflict with DD taking the last course she needed for her teaching license, but I am hoping the 3rd time is the charm!
> I am back in research mode and would love to know how the villas are doing. Are there any rumors of rehabs? Are they in good shape? This will be our first time in a villa. We have stayed in the lodge and love it there. We are a party of 5 for this trip and we are looking forward to having space! ( plus the large fridge and the washer/dryer)
> Any and all comments on the upkeep of the villas will be appreciated! So happy to have a countdown again!!



Welcome back bluecastle!  

We last stayed at VWL last December and our villa was in fine shape.  I know they have done some rehabbing over the past year or so and we haven't seen any real issues on any of our stays.  Maybe we've been extraordinarily lucky, but in our 15+ DVC stays we've never had a room that I would describe as "shabby" or poorly kept.  Certainly some calls to maintenance for some minor issues, but overall we've found the DVC villas to be pretty well kept despite almost full occupancy all year round.  

Good luck with your patience to wait until August!  And we'll keep our fingers crossed that there are no more cancellations for you!


----------



## Granny

MMrules said:


> I have almost 3 months to go before my first VWL vacation! I have the worst week (car crash which probably totaled my Tahoe, kids were with me, we are all ok, but haven't heard from the insurance all week).  I am fearful that we will need to cancel the trip due to the money it will cost from the accident, and the thought is disheartening.  I need my trip to Disney, my time in the lodge and my happy place!!!!
> 
> Just needed to vent and see my ticker to tell me I will find a way!!!



So sorry to hear about your challenging week!  

We hope everything works out with your insurance and that you get your much needed trip to our beloved VWL.  Good luck!


----------



## DVCTigger

Hello all!  My DH and I will be spending 9 nights at the Lodge for my birthday in Feb.  We have only been to VWL once before, and it was a pre cruise stay with the kids with a full day in the parks.  This trip is a non park trip, just the two of us.  We know how to enjoy WDW without the parks, and have spent at least four weeks at Fort Wilderness in the past, so we know all about the path and what to do over there.  What I'm wondering is if there is anything specific to WL that we need to know about.  We have done the restaurants and lounge a few times each, know to enjoy the quiet and the pool parties.  But what do we need to know about a longer, non park stay at WL?  TIA


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Definitely would have noticed something like that. And it definitely wasn't the triple sheet thingy going on late last year. Thanks for the quick tutorial Kat.  .



I've been waiting years for the bedspreads to go away - they've always felt like a ton of bricks so I'm a bit excited over triple sheets!    I'm still amused at myself though that I didn't even notice it right away at OKW.  I noticed the nice blue pillows on the bed but not the fact that they stood out because they were on white.    But BCV - no color at all - that was an obvious stand out.  



MMrules said:


> I have almost 3 months to go before my first VWL vacation! I have the worst week (car crash which probably totaled my Tahoe, kids were with me, we are all ok, but haven't heard from the insurance all week).  I am fearful that we will need to cancel the trip due to the money it will cost from the accident, and the thought is disheartening.  I need my trip to Disney, my time in the lodge and my happy place!!!!
> 
> Just needed to vent and see my ticker to tell me I will find a way!!!



Glad you're ok and hope insurance takes care of everything so you can get to the fun!!!  (I have a Tahoe too - love that truck and know it would do a pretty good job of protecting.  I'd be very sad though if it got totaled).


----------



## Granny

DVCTigger said:


> Hello all!  My DH and I will be spending 9 nights at the Lodge for my birthday in Feb.  We have only been to VWL once before, and it was a pre cruise stay with the kids with a full day in the parks.  This trip is a non park trip, just the two of us.  We know how to enjoy WDW without the parks, and have spent at least four weeks at Fort Wilderness in the past, so we know all about the path and what to do over there.  What I'm wondering is if there is anything specific to WL that we need to know about.  We have done the restaurants and lounge a few times each, know to enjoy the quiet and the pool parties.  But what do we need to know about a longer, non park stay at WL?  TIA



It sounds like a wonderful trip  I would ask when you check in to be the flag family one morning. Great view from the top of the Lodge. 

I would also do a Lodge tour. Very interesting facts about WL can be learned from that. 

I would also look into an extended bike & boat plan to ride bikes and take boats out on a leisurely basis. 

You'll have a great trip I'm sure!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nope - there's no duvet.   It's the bottom sheet, normal top sheet, blanket and then another sheet on top of the blanket.
> 
> The only thing I wish is that there were the typical bed scarf to bring some color and theme to the bed.  VGF has them so I'll keep holding out hope that they're just picking them out for the other resorts.



I'm one of "those folk" who have always folded up the bedspread and kept it in the closet for the length of our stay, so to me this is great news. One less thing to do!

Those blankets can be just as dirty as the bedspreads though. During our stay at VWL this summer, I had a blanket with what I'll only describe as 'stuff' smeared and hardened onto it. I called for a new blanket right away.  This is a problem at all the resorts. The housekeepers have to be made to do the proper thing, not the easy thing. Launder those blankets!


----------



## DVCTigger

Granny said:


> It sounds like a wonderful trip  I would ask when you check in to be the flag family one morning. Great view from the top of the Lodge.
> 
> I would also do a Lodge tour. Very interesting facts about WL can be learned from that.
> 
> I would also look into an extended bike & boat plan to ride bikes and take boats out on a leisurely basis.
> 
> You'll have a great trip I'm sure!



Thank you, these are exactly the ideas I'm looking for!  Can I just ask at concierge about the tour?


----------



## Granny

DVCTigger said:


> Thank you, these are exactly the ideas I'm looking for!  Can I just ask at concierge about the tour?



Yes, you go to Guest Services (at the end of the registration counter nearest to the Mercantile store) for tour information as well as Flag Family info.  

Also, if you want to kill some time in a fun way around the Lodge, you can ask Guest Services for the list of Hidden Mickey clues for WL (and VWL is in there too).


----------



## jimmytammy

MMRules, Moosedust to you that all goes well with ins.  And that your week improves too!

Headed to Panthers Falcons game in a bit, Mountains with mom and dad yesterday to enjoy fall colors, busy but fun weekend, helps keep my mind off not being in WDW as Im having *W*ith*D*ra*W*al

And everybody keep in mind if you PM me about your dates for WDW/cruise vacations with dates and resorts(remember, any WDW resorts will do)I can get you on 1st page, and twokats if PMed will be glad to get birthdays/anniversaries on 1st page also!!


----------



## bluecastle

I know it is too early ( but is it ever too early?) to think about room requests, but I am. I would love your input. I usually ask for a high floor, mostly because I don't like hearing footsteps above me. I already know I want a dedicated 2 BR on the pool/lake side. I noticed the 5th floor on that side is all dedicated 2BRs and I am thinking that when we go, August 11-19, it might not be too busy up there. But I also read about dormered windows somewhere and one of our party of 5 is about 6'2". So, I am weighing the pros and cons of asking for 4th or 5th floor I guess. Any opinions? 
p.s. Thanks for the welcome back Granny!


----------



## eliza61

bluecastle said:


> I know it is too early ( but is it ever too early?) to think about room requests, but I am. I would love your input. I usually ask for a high floor, mostly because I don't like hearing footsteps above me. I already know I want a dedicated 2 BR on the pool/lake side. I noticed the 5th floor on that side is all dedicated 2BRs and I am thinking that when we go, August 11-19, it might not be too busy up there. But I also read about dormered windows somewhere and one of our party of 5 is about 6'2". So, I am weighing the pros and cons of asking for 4th or 5th floor I guess. Any opinions?
> p.s. Thanks for the welcome back Granny!



As a general rule, VWL and the BCV's are two of the resorts where I rarely ask for room request.  Mainly because of the way these resorts were added on, all views IMO are very "generic".  
We usually go a week later than you, as the schools in NJ don't start until after Labor day and while not empty the crowds thin out a bit.  
I've never had a room on the 5th floor, always floor 3 or 4.  truthfully they all have been "woods" view.  I have had a room where we could peer left and see the lake but pretty much that was all woods.  

I'm not much help as one of the things I love about the lodge is the "woodsy" views especially in late August.


----------



## bluecastle

eliza61 said:


> As a general rule, VWL and the BCV's are two of the resorts where I rarely ask for room request.  Mainly because of the way these resorts were added on, all views IMO are very "generic".
> We usually go a week later than you, as the schools in NJ don't start until after Labor day and while not empty the crowds thin out a bit.
> I've never had a room on the 5th floor, always floor 3 or 4.  truthfully they all have been "woods" view.  I have had a room where we could peer left and see the lake but pretty much that was all woods.
> 
> I'm not much help as one of the things I love about the lodge is the "woodsy" views especially in late August.



I don't care about the view as much as not being above the bus stop area. In fact, I would be happy to just see trees! I don't want to smell the bus exhaust or the smoking area, so that's why I want the pool side. We like sitting or standing on the balcony with our morning coffee and just breathing and enjoying the slower pace of our hotel before or after the parks. We had someone near us in the lodge once who was smoking on their balcony and that's why I am hoping to not be surrounded by other guests- not likely in the summer I guess, but less in mid-August than late June! 
Thanks for replying! Now I just need to hear from anyone who has had experience with the 5th floor.


----------



## twinklebug

bluecastle said:


> I don't care about the view as much as not being above the bus stop area. In fact, I would be happy to just see trees! I don't want to smell the bus exhaust or the smoking area, so that's why I want the pool side. We like sitting or standing on the balcony with our morning coffee and just breathing and enjoying the slower pace of our hotel before or after the parks. We had someone near us in the lodge once who was smoking on their balcony and that's why I am hoping to not be surrounded by other guests- not likely in the summer I guess, but less in mid-August than late June!
> Thanks for replying! Now I just need to hear from anyone who has had experience with the 5th floor.



Hey blue, We had the 5th floor once, and although it was a beautiful, huge room right off the atrium, I now avoid it simply because  the solid-walled balcony made the room feel more enclosed. In over 10 stays at the villas, never have I heard guests in the room above us. There are also folk who recommend asking for a room near the elevators, but in comparison to some of our stays at Kidani, all rooms at VWL are near to the elevators. 

If you ever again encounter another guest smoking on their balcony, call the front desk and alert them and let them handle it.


----------



## dumbo33

Oh my gosh, the walk from the lodge to the villas at night.  The flickering lights along with the crickets. Great stuff.  I feel one of the best themed resorts.  Certainly our favorite villa.


----------



## bluecastle

Great info and advice. Thanks Twinkle!


----------



## glamdring269

Well, we put in an offer for our first contract and the seller accepted.  VWL it is!  So, assuming all goes well with ROFR, we will be your newest neighbors.  Can't wait to stay here for the first time, probably either Christmas 2014 or 2015!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

glamdring269 said:


> Well, we put in an offer for our first contract and the seller accepted.  VWL it is!  So, assuming all goes well with ROFR, we will be your newest neighbors.  Can't wait to stay here for the first time, probably either Christmas 2014 or 2015!



Congrats and good luck with ROFR!!!!  VWL was our first contract too.  Careful - it can make you want more!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies glamdring269!!!!
And congrats on the pts.!!  You picked a good place to stay


----------



## Kathymford

Hi groupies! Trying to temper my excitement, but we are at 31 days for our first Holiday trip!! EEEK!! This has been the longest wait between trips I've ever experienced (10 months!!) and it seems like FOREVER since I booked it right at 11 months. But hopefully the time will start flying now. 

I know there are a few of us going in early Dec., so hopefully I can stay involved on the thread in case there is a meet again. Silly work gets in the way sometimes!


----------



## Linda67

29 days until I check in at the lodge so I am just ahead of you!


----------



## Kathymford

Linda67 said:


> 29 days until I check in at the lodge so I am just ahead of you!



NICE!!! I literally CANNOT wait. I'm pretty sure I might stab someone with a fork if I don't get vacation soon..... 

I'm kidding of course. I joke! I kid!! (just in case someone's reading..... )


----------



## Muushka

dumbo33 said:


> Oh my gosh, the walk from the lodge to the villas at night.  The flickering lights along with the crickets. Great stuff.  I feel one of the best themed resorts.  Certainly our favorite villa.



Be still my heart.  When people talk like this.....

*Groupie!!!  *



glamdring269 said:


> Well, we put in an offer for our first contract and the seller accepted.  VWL it is!  So, assuming all goes well with ROFR, we will be your newest neighbors.  Can't wait to stay here for the first time, probably either Christmas 2014 or 2015!



Congratulations!  And almost welcome home!!!  
Let us know when to give you the 'official' Moosie Welcome!



Kathymford said:


> Hi groupies! Trying to temper my excitement, but we are at 31 days for our first Holiday trip!! EEEK!! This has been the longest wait between trips I've ever experienced (10 months!!) and it seems like FOREVER since I booked it right at 11 months. But hopefully the time will start flying now.
> 
> I know there are a few of us going in early Dec., so hopefully I can stay involved on the thread in case there is a meet again. Silly work gets in the way sometimes!



Me!  Me!!  When do you arrive?  Some of us have swapped phone numbers, we arrive on 12/1.



Linda67 said:


> 29 days until I check in at the lodge so I am just ahead of you!



WooHoo!  Another Groupie in the beginning of Dec!!


----------



## Kathymford

Muushka said:


> Me!  Me!!  When do you arrive?  Some of us have swapped phone numbers, we arrive on 12/1.



We arrive on 12/5, but REALLY arrive (i.e., check in to the lodge) on 12/6!


----------



## Muushka

Kathymford said:


> We arrive on 12/5, but REALLY arrive (i.e., check in to the lodge) on 12/6!



12/6.  the day we check out.


----------



## Granny

dumbo33 said:


> Oh my gosh, the walk from the lodge to the villas at night.  The flickering lights along with the crickets. Great stuff.  I feel one of the best themed resorts.  Certainly our favorite villa.



WELCOME Dumbo!!!

And you're right, WL/VWL is the best themed resort!  

Clearly you have great taste!


----------



## Kathymford

Muushka said:


> 12/6.  the day we check out.



Oh sad!! We are arriving in the world on the 5th, but added a day too late and have to start our trip at an All Stars...


----------



## jimmytammy

All this Dec talk has me wanting to be there bad in Dec, alas, it will be 2015 before another Dec trip for us


----------



## Muushka

Kathymford said:


> Oh sad!! We are arriving in the world on the 5th, but added a day too late and have to start our trip at an All Stars...



  We call All Stars "The Accident"!  Sorry we won't be able to meet.



jimmytammy said:


> All this Dec talk has me wanting to be there bad in Dec, alas, it will be 2015 before another Dec trip for us



Really JT?  Not 2014?

We won't be there for 2014 either.  We booked a 14 nighter that goes from 12/21-1/5.
We can't wait, Christmas and New Years Eve on a beautiful ship!  Now that's no 'accident'!

We'll have to be sure we book at the same time 12/2015.


----------



## DiznyDi

We don't arrive until the 13th.  DDad and I are really going to miss all of you traveling the beginning of the month!   We purchased extra DVC discounted tickets last year to use this year.  By traveling later in the month we're going to get 4 trips out of 1 pass.  Seemed like a good idea at the time, But I'm *really* going to miss all of you.

WELCOME dumbo33!  Always a pleasure to welcome a new Groupie to the thread.

WELCOME glamdring269!  Moose dust that all goes according to plan and you have those VWL points in your account lickety-split.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> We call All Stars "The Accident"!  Sorry we won't be able to meet.
> 
> 
> 
> Really JT?  Not 2014?
> 
> We won't be there for 2014 either.  We booked a 14 nighter that goes from 12/21-1/5.
> We can't wait, Christmas and New Years Eve on a beautiful ship!  Now that's no 'accident'!
> 
> We'll have to be sure we book at the same time 12/2015.



Im sure we will be early Dec Sun after Thanksgiving in 2015 so maybe it will all work out


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> We don't arrive until the 13th.  DDad and I are really going to miss all of you traveling the beginning of the month!   We purchased extra DVC discounted tickets last year to use this year.  By traveling later in the month we're going to get 4 trips out of 1 pass.  Seemed like a good idea at the time, But I'm *really* going to miss all of you.
> 
> WELCOME dumbo33!  Always a pleasure to welcome a new Groupie to the thread.
> 
> WELCOME glamdring269!  Moose dust that all goes according to plan and you have those VWL points in your account lickety-split.



Hi Diane   We will miss not seeing you this year.



jimmytammy said:


> Im sure we will be early Dec Sun after Thanksgiving in 2015 so maybe it will all work out



Doh!  I just remembered we are probably going to try to go the week prior to Thanksgiving (depending on how the cruises run) so we may miss you again.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Hi Diane   We will miss not seeing you this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Doh!  I just remembered we are probably going to try to go the week prior to Thanksgiving (depending on how the cruises run) so we may miss you again.



Wait, we are just up the road from each other, I say a mini meet may be in order


----------



## jimmytammy

HAPPY HUMPDAY EVERYBODY!!!!  OH, WE'RE HALFWAY THERE, WHOA-OH LIVIN' ON A PRAYER


----------



## rfassett

I am just checking in to say Hi and give you a couple updates. 

First off, welcome to all the new groupies.  And Happy, happy to those whose celebrations I may have missed. 

I see some of you are elbow deep in your plans to get home.

Rebecca and I had just an absolutely fabulous time at the Hilton Head Resort.  I have determined that while there. one can be as busy as they want -or not busy at all and just enjoy the peace and calm (we did a lot of that).  We had a lot of fun, really enjoyed the interaction with the CMs and met some wonderful folks.  And while sitting on our second floor balcony overlooking the boardwalk and the marsh during low tide one afternoon, we watched what appeared to be hundreds and hundreds (possibly thousands) of fiddler crabs move en mass across the marsh.  That is just a very small sample of the many things we saw and did while there.  We will definitely return.

And in more sobering news, it has been confirmed that Homer is in Stage 4 terminal cancer.  It is now showing up in his lungs.  Had a good report yesterday though, it is not affecting his bones.  He has to undergo one more test (next Monday) and then he will be given the green light for chemo.  So far, just by the Grace of God and your prayers, he has been feeling very little effect of the cancer. 

And finally, the heart ablation procedure I had scheduled for last week resulted in the total ablation of the AV NODE in my heart and I was fitted with a chunk of Titanium in my upper left chest - my newest bestest friend, my pacemaker.  I am now pacemaker dependent and have not felt this good in a very, very long time. 

Have a Great Hump Day fellow Groupies!


----------



## cahedberg

Hello fellow groupies!!!  I'm in a Disney state of mind today and I finally have a little time to check in. I logged onto My Disney Experience and see we are 60 days out, I can customize our Magic Bands and Check in Online! w00t!!! Then I start reading to catch up on everyone and those of you that are closer to your trips just make me that much more excited for mine!!!  Have a great Wednesday y'all.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Wait, we are just up the road from each other, I say a mini meet may be in order



Yup, I think we need to make that a New Year's Resolution.  

*Groupie meet in the Southeast 2014!!! *


Maybe we can get another guest appearance from PA!!  E??
Anyone else????



rfassett said:


> I am just checking in to say Hi and give you a couple updates.
> 
> First off, welcome to all the new groupies.  And Happy, happy to those whose celebrations I may have missed.
> 
> I see some of you are elbow deep in your plans to get home.
> 
> Rebecca and I had just an absolutely fabulous time at the Hilton Head Resort.  I have determined that while there. one can be as busy as they want -or not busy at all and just enjoy the peace and calm (we did a lot of that).  We had a lot of fun, really enjoyed the interaction with the CMs and met some wonderful folks.  And while sitting on our second floor balcony overlooking the boardwalk and the marsh during low tide one afternoon, we watched what appeared to be hundreds and hundreds (possibly thousands) of fiddler crabs move en mass across the marsh.  That is just a very small sample of the many things we saw and did while there.  We will definitely return.
> 
> And in more sobering news, it has been confirmed that Homer is in Stage 4 terminal cancer.  It is now showing up in his lungs.  Had a good report yesterday though, it is not affecting his bones.  He has to undergo one more test (next Monday) and then he will be given the green light for chemo.  So far, just by the Grace of God and your prayers, he has been feeling very little effect of the cancer.
> 
> And finally, the heart ablation procedure I had scheduled for last week resulted in the total ablation of the AV NODE in my heart and I was fitted with a chunk of Titanium in my upper left chest - my newest bestest friend, my pacemaker.  I am now pacemaker dependent and have not felt this good in a very, very long time.
> 
> Have a Great Hump Day fellow Groupies!



I was thinking about you and Homer the other day.  I'm so sorry the cancer has spread, but what wonderful news that he is not feeling the effects of it.  Prayers that his feeling good will continue.

And congratulations on your ablation and new friend, the Pacemaker!  Many many years of happiness together!



cahedberg said:


> Hello fellow groupies!!!  I'm in a Disney state of mind today and I finally have a little time to check in. I logged onto My Disney Experience and see we are 60 days out, I can customize our Magic Bands and Check in Online! w00t!!! Then I start reading to catch up on everyone and those of you that are closer to your trips just make me that much more excited for mine!!!  Have a great Wednesday y'all.



Happy planning cahedberg!


----------



## rusafee1183

Hey Groupies! Long time no "see"! 

How has everyone been?


----------



## twokats

Linda67 said:


> 29 days until I check in at the lodge so I am just ahead of you!



Looks like we are arriving on the same day.



jimmytammy said:


> All this Dec talk has me wanting to be there bad in Dec, alas, it will be 2015 before another Dec trip for us



If all goes well that will also be the next time Kati and I are there again.



DiznyDi said:


> We don't arrive until the 13th.  DDad and I are really going to miss all of you traveling the beginning of the month!   We purchased extra DVC discounted tickets last year to use this year.  By traveling later in the month we're going to get 4 trips out of 1 pass.  Seemed like a good idea at the time, But I'm *really* going to miss all of you.



We must make a point of seeing each other once y'all arrive and before we leave late on the 14th.



rfassett said:


> I am just checking in to say Hi and give you a couple updates.
> 
> I see some of you are elbow deep in your plans to get home.
> 
> And finally, the heart ablation procedure I had scheduled for last week resulted in the total ablation of the AV NODE in my heart and I was fitted with a chunk of Titanium in my upper left chest - my newest bestest friend, my pacemaker.  I am now pacemaker dependent and have not felt this good in a very, very long time.
> 
> Have a Great Hump Day fellow Groupies!



We have most of our dining planned and a few days of fastpass+, but we are just glad to be able to stay at the lodge for our Dec trip.  We usually have to split between SSR and AKL, Kati is on .

Glad you and your new bestest friend are getting along well.  Keep it up.



cahedberg said:


> Hello fellow groupies!!!  I'm in a Disney state of mind today and I finally have a little time to check in. I logged onto My Disney Experience and see we are 60 days out, I can customize our Magic Bands and Check in Online! w00t!!! Then I start reading to catch up on everyone and those of you that are closer to your trips just make me that much more excited for mine!!!  Have a great Wednesday y'all.



Kati and I received our Magic Bands today!!!  She was so happy.  Just 27 days until she can try hers out!


I had a bone density test last week and they said my left leg is stable, so I do not have to worry about it doing a sudden break like I had in April.  I had my mammogram Tuesday and my doctor said everything was clear so I do not have to do anything else til next year!!  

Our part of Texas has had some good rain in the past two weeks, and today was a little nippy.  We have our first chance of frost tonight, but later in the week we will be back up in the 70's.  Never know around here.

Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## sleepydog25

Welcome *dumbo33 *and *glamdring*!  This is _the_ friendliest place on the DIS where the only requirement to be a Groupie is to love the Lodge (and a small payment to _moi_ on the side, say, $50. . .that's fine  ).  Grab a rocker, set a spell, and sip on your favorite drink (spittoon optional).  

Been busy here doing long-term subbing at the middle school for a teacher whose husband is quite ill, thus I've not been around this thread much of late.  I see there are lots of trips and a mention of a mini-meet in our neck of the woods.  *Luv* and I are in!  Speaking of trips, it looks as though our next visit to the World will be 3-9 Aug 2014.  Since my youngest (who will be 14 by then) has never been to BLT, our plan is to snag a room there if possible.  In the interim, we are booked at our beloved Lodge.

One final note in case anyone missed it:  we have a whopping four (4) points available to donate to someone should you need them with the only caveat being the points must be used by 31 January.  We would hate them to go to waste if anyone could use the points.

Off to get ready for work!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all and Happy Friday!!

Whats for breakfast?  Me, I could go for a jalapeno stuffed pretzel, Dole Whip and a veggie egg roll from MK

Whats hitting your WDW tastes these days?


----------



## DiznyDi

We'll, since I had stomach surgery 2 weeks ago and have been eating only pudding, yogurt, cottage cheese, broth and jello, just about anything sounds good 
I'd really enjoy a pumpkin spice funnel cake though. Or maybe some corn dog nuggets from Casey's.


----------



## Granny

Di...I'm hoping your recovery from surgery is fast and complete!


TGIF Groupies!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> I had a bone density test last week and they said my left leg is stable, so I do not have to worry about it doing a sudden break like I had in April.  I had my mammogram Tuesday and my doctor said everything was clear so I do not have to do anything else til next year!!



Awesome news twokats!!!  



DiznyDi said:


> We'll, since I had stomach surgery 2 weeks ago and have been eating only pudding, yogurt, cottage cheese, broth and jello, just about anything sounds good
> I'd really enjoy a pumpkin spice funnel cake though. Or maybe some corn dog nuggets from Casey's.



Speedy recovery Di!!


----------



## Nakkira

jimmytammy said:


> we walked a country mile from bcv to hs, but beat the boat, we saw it turning corner from epcot to bwv, i told t we would beat it(sure am glad we did, or i would still be hearing it from her and capt.d)
> 
> we rode star tours with fp, gmr, saw indy show with will and liz, finally got a jalepeno cheese stuffed pretzel, drank down a pb&j milkshake from 50s lounge, and enjoyed overall ambiance of hs.  I cant say park was unusually crowded, but feel for those who have never been to wdw before and arrive with no fps scheduled.  We missed it by 1 day of getting fpplus, but no biggie.  But tsm for ex, fps gone in 10 mins everyday this week!  Once it is on even playing field it should be good, but right now, stinks if you dont have em
> 
> Headed to epcot later and rode jiyi, got some popcorn and saw pointer sisters.  Let me say, those ladies still know how to get an audience moving.  We saw little ol ladies literally jumping out of their wheelchairs and dancing!
> 
> 
> then to via napoli for some tasty pizza
> 
> Today, its back to epcot for some f&w tastings, then cape may with will and liz followed by yee ha bob at po riverside



they got me movin!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Nakkira!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Di
Tammy was asking had I heard anything form you on surgery, and I was completely oblivious too it  I think that night at TOTWL, I couldnt hear well(plus my hearing is not so great anymore)so I missed that totally.  Hope you make a speedy recovery!!


----------



## murphy7573

Can someone plz assist me? I have a stay next week at the VWL for a studio.  Does anyone one know the room number(s) with the "dumpster" view and the room without a balcony, so I can do my best to avoid them at check-in.  Also, should I do on-line check in ???


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

murphy7573 said:


> Can someone plz assist me? I have a stay next week at the VWL for a studio.  Does anyone one know the room number(s) with the "dumpster" view and the room without a balcony, so I can do my best to avoid them at check-in.  Also, should I do on-line check in ???



I believe the studio without a balcony is 4533.  

Here's a link to the maps posted on DVCNews.  The dumpsters are at the end of the building so the studios that would have the view are 2560, 2562, 3560,3562, 4560 and 4562.

http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/maps-a-photos

Can't really help with online check-in.  I've started using it more but it never seems any faster for me than regular check in.  Many people report getting greeted with their packets upon arrival though which would be nice.


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME *Nakkira* and *murphy7573*! Always a pleasure to have new folks join our little thread in cyberspace!

Thanks Groupies for your well wishes.  I'm well on the road to recovery.  I intentionally planned this surgery between my Disney trips; the first to put me into a positive mental state for the forthcoming surgery and our December trip falls on the heels of my 8 week recuperation period.  So despite not having a whole lot to eat right now, I have something to look forward to.  Bread, meat, alcohol and caffeine are added to my diet the week we depart for Florida 

Technically I had fundoplication surgery with nissen and hiatal hernia repair.  I won't bore you with the details.  I've not had a 'voice' since returning from our trip to Aulani in February.  Seems the acid from my stomach burnt my vocal chords rendering me speechless.  I further aspirated the same acid into my lungs leaving me with severe persistent asthma.  The hope is that my voice will return - which it is doing already - and that the asthma will simply go away now that the cause of my difficulties has been corrected.  Whew. 59 has not been a very good year for me.  60 can only get better 

Enjoy your week-end!  Ohio is cool with nearly all of the Fall leaves on the ground.  DDad is working on that today.  Probably tomorrow too.


----------



## Muushka

rusafee1183 said:


> Hey Groupies! Long time no "see"!
> 
> How has everyone been?


Hi Heather   Good,  you? 


twokats said:


> Looks like we are arriving on the same day.
> 
> 
> 
> If all goes well that will also be the next time Kati and I are there again.
> 
> 
> 
> We must make a point of seeing each other once y'all arrive and before we leave late on the 14th.
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of our dining planned and a few days of fastpass+, but we are just glad to be able to stay at the lodge for our Dec trip.  We usually have to split between SSR and AKL, Kati is on .
> 
> Glad you and your new bestest friend are getting along well.  Keep it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Kati and I received our Magic Bands today!!!  She was so happy.  Just 27 days until she can try hers out!
> 
> 
> I had a bone density test last week and they said my left leg is stable, so I do not have to worry about it doing a sudden break like I had in April.  I had my mammogram Tuesday and my doctor said everything was clear so I do not have to do anything else til next year!!
> 
> Our part of Texas has had some good rain in the past two weeks, and today was a little nippy.  We have our first chance of frost tonight, but later in the week we will be back up in the 70's.  Never know around here.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week.


that's great medical news 



DiznyDi said:


> We'll, since I had stomach surgery 2 weeks ago and have been eating only pudding, yogurt, cottage cheese, broth and jello, just about anything sounds good
> I'd really enjoy a pumpkin spice funnel cake though. Or maybe some corn dog nuggets from Casey's.



Oh my Di,  Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## bluecastle

Wishing all who are dealing with health issues speedy recoveries. I live with chronic back pain and reading trip plans and reports cheer me up, especially when they are at my beloved WL! I have been trying to get back there for the past 2 summers and am hoping that the 3rd time is the charm this August!
I have read that room requests are not as important with the villas as they are with the lodge, and some people have said that the balconies on the 5th floor are solid and make the space seem a little more closed off, but is there any other reason I should request 4th floor instead of 5th? Thanks in advance for any info. Also, if anyone hears about possible refurbishments at the villas in 2014, I would love to know that too. 
Thanks groupies!


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> Wishing all who are dealing with health issues speedy recoveries. I live with chronic back pain and reading trip plans and reports cheer me up, especially when they are at my beloved WL! I have been trying to get back there for the past 2 summers and am hoping that the 3rd time is the charm this August!
> I have read that room requests are not as important with the villas as they are with the lodge, and some people have said that the balconies on the 5th floor are solid and make the space seem a little more closed off, but is there any other reason I should request 4th floor instead of 5th? Thanks in advance for any info. Also, if anyone hears about possible refurbishments at the villas in 2014, I would love to know that too.
> Thanks groupies!


The balconies on the fifth floor are closed off meaning you essentially have to stand to see over them and giving one more of a closed-in feeling.  We like the 3rd or 4th floor since it's high enough to see quite a bit of the higher explosions from Wishes (on the Bay Lake side, that is) and offers better glimpses of Bay Lake including EWP as the limbs of the trees are slightly smaller and thinner the higher you go.  We most often request a courtyard/pool view, but there aren't very many of those.  When you get one, they are darn near perfect.  Good luck!


----------



## murphy7573

Thnx Kat 4 your input !


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies murphy7573!!!!
Hope you have a great trip to the groupies favorite resort


----------



## murphy7573

Thanx 2 all for the hospitality !


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday MaryJ & twinmom108!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing *MaryJ* and *twinmom108* a very Happy Birthday!
Enjoy your day in a most amazing way!


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> WELCOME *Nakkira* and *murphy7573*! Always a pleasure to have new folks join our little thread in cyberspace!
> 
> Thanks Groupies for your well wishes.  I'm well on the road to recovery.  I intentionally planned this surgery between my Disney trips; the first to put me into a positive mental state for the forthcoming surgery and our December trip falls on the heels of my 8 week recuperation period.  So despite not having a whole lot to eat right now, I have something to look forward to.  Bread, meat, alcohol and caffeine are added to my diet the week we depart for Florida
> 
> Technically I had fundoplication surgery with nissen and hiatal hernia repair.  I won't bore you with the details.  I've not had a 'voice' since returning from our trip to Aulani in February.  Seems the acid from my stomach burnt my vocal chords rendering me speechless.  I further aspirated the same acid into my lungs leaving me with severe persistent asthma.  The hope is that my voice will return - which it is doing already - and that the asthma will simply go away now that the cause of my difficulties has been corrected.  Whew. 59 has not been a very good year for me.  60 can only get better
> 
> Enjoy your week-end!  Ohio is cool with nearly all of the Fall leaves on the ground.  DDad is working on that today.  Probably tomorrow too.



Glad you are better and you are so right, 59 has not been a good year. . .  have to hope that 60 is better!



jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday MaryJ & twinmom108!!!!



A very happy one to you both.


----------



## eliza61

Hey sleepydog, aren't you a vet?  

Anyhoo, I don't get the day off but happy vets day to all!!


My Pop


----------



## sleepydog25

Yes, *eliza*, I am a vet; however, in no way, shape, or form should I be mentioned in the same breath as your wonderful father.  What an amazing act of true heroism he displayed.  Our country, especially the younger generations, have little clue as to the sacrifices--sometimes the ultimate--that our fathers, grandfathers, and others gave.  Those men, such as your father, believed in the higher good of our society and were willing to sacrifice everything for that belief.  Today, we honor divas and worship pro athletes, and as a society at large, we don't understand honor and sacrifice.  I salute your father and the other men and women in uniform who protected and still protect us every day.  *Too bad there's not a salute icon to put here."


----------



## Nicoal13

Wow Eliza, what a heroic act by your father. 

Thank you to all the Groupies who are veterans and to your families who served as well.

DS (age 8) and I leave on Saturday for the world We cannot wait! We're staying at OKW again and attending the MVMCP for the first time on Sunday night. So excited for that!

A little apprehensive about the FP+.  We like to park hop, so it won't work for that so well. We're normally not rope drop people, but that is usually because my parents like to take their time getting ready when they go with us. But since it's just DS and myself, maybe we'll make a rope drop or two and be able to use FP+ for the second park of the day. I will like not having to open my wallet all the time to pay and get tickets out.


----------



## sleepydog25

Nicoal13 said:


> Wow Eliza, what a heroic act by your father.
> 
> Thank you to all the Groupies who are veterans and to your families who served as well.
> 
> DS (age 8) and I leave on Saturday for the world We cannot wait! We're staying at OKW again and attending the MVMCP for the first time on Sunday night. So excited for that!
> 
> *A little apprehensive about the FP+. We like to park hop, so it won't work for that so well.* We're normally not rope drop people, but that is usually because my parents like to take their time getting ready when they go with us. But since it's just DS and myself, maybe we'll make a rope drop or two and be able to use FP+ for the second park of the day. I will like not having to open my wallet all the time to pay and get tickets out.


Agree, *Nicoal*!  Fortunately, we are rope drop types, so we're hoping this new policy won't impinge on our trips too much, but even so, the FP+ seems intent on creating longer wait lines overall. . .and that's something I just won't do.  I'll sit at the pool sipping drinks I brought with me rather than wait in a line more than 45 minutes.  I certainly foresee spending less time in the parks with the new FP+ system as I will only hit rides that are shorter wait times then leave.  I'm new to Disney as things go (_only_ been going 25 years or so), but I am not a fan of this change.


----------



## Muushka

Sheesh Sleepy/Sly, you could be our brother!  
We received the thingy to do the MyMagic+ and it looked like a big minus to us.  Oye.

Thank you to all veterans on our thread and in the US who have served us so selflessly. 

Eliza, your Dad is a great man.  Thank you for sharing the letter about him.

Nicoal, have a great time!

*Happy Birthday to MaryJ & twinmom108*


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> *Sheesh Sleepy/Sly, you could be our brother!*
> We received the thingy to do the MyMagic+ and it looked like a big minus to us. Oye.
> 
> Thank you to all veterans on our thread and in the US who have served us so selflessly.
> 
> Eliza, your Dad is a great man. Thank you for sharing the letter about him.
> 
> Nicoal, have a great time!
> 
> *Happy Birthday to MaryJ & twinmom108*


Umm, been meaning to talk to you about something. . .


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Eliza for sharing about your dad.  What a wonderful tribute and honor for his selfless act of heroism. 

Thanking all veterans - yes, even you sleepy - for your service to our country and keeping us free.


----------



## wdwnut76

I'm a long-time Disboards member, but I just discovered this thread.

Add me to the VWL Groupies!

When I walk in the lobby, I really do feel like I'm coming to my very own vacation home. I love the theme, the decor - in short, everything. 

I get such a great sense of peace in the Villas. In fact, I've used that theme an inspiration for decorating my bedroom. It relaxes me.

And just 53 days until my next stay!


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Umm, been meaning to talk to you about something. . .



Not your top movie list???? 



wdwnut76 said:


> I'm a long-time Disboards member, but I just discovered this thread.
> 
> Add me to the VWL Groupies!
> 
> When I walk in the lobby, I really do feel like I'm coming to my very own vacation home. I love the theme, the decor - in short, everything.
> 
> I get such a great sense of peace in the Villas. In fact, I've used that theme an inspiration for decorating my bedroom. It relaxes me.
> 
> And just 53 days until my next stay!


*
Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread wdwnut76!*

*It sounds like you have done everything right, let me sum up

Found our thread....check

Had the courage to post on it.....check

Finds VWL so comfy, it is like home......check

Found the peace that VWL and WL gives......check

Inspired to decorate a room dedicated to VWL.....check

Just one quick question.  And your 'Groupie' status does not depend on this answer.....

When you say you love the decor, does that include the sofa??*

(Sorry, as you get used to hanging with us you will see this bone of contention come up occasionally).

*Anywhoo, welcome to our humble thread.  Please, grab yourself a Moosie siggy. 
I'll bet he would look very handsome on you.
And grab a rocking chair and sit with us for a while.
You will soon find out, this is the friendliest thread on the DIS.*


----------



## sleepydog25

wdwnut76 said:


> I'm a long-time Disboards member, but I just discovered this thread.
> 
> Add me to the VWL Groupies!
> 
> When I walk in the lobby, I really do feel like I'm coming to my very own vacation home. I love the theme, the decor - in short, everything.
> 
> I get such a great sense of peace in the Villas. In fact, I've used that theme an inspiration for decorating my bedroom. It relaxes me.
> 
> And just 53 days until my next stay!


Welcome wdwnut!  You possess the only requirement to be a Groupie:  a love for the Lodge.  We're a friendly bunch and enjoy sitting in a rocker, talking, and imbibing our favorite beverages. So glad you could join us!  Grab a Moose siggie (directions on page 1) and make yourself at home. I agree with you that just walking into the Lodge lobby makes seem like I'm home.


----------



## Muushka

*NEWS ALERT​*
*Big newsflash!!  

Annual Southeast Groupie meet!

WHEN  Saturday, January 4th at 3 PM

WHERE  Macaroni Grill
3120 Northline Ave, Greensboro, NC 27408
(near Friendly Center)
(336) 855-0676

Attendees (so far)
Muushka and Mr Muush
Sleepy/Sly and Luv
Jimmy and Tammy (and Casey?)
Sachem81
wfc4life

Hoping Eliza will join us again (I'll make a belated birthday cake.....)

Anyone else want to come???  Carpool if necessary!!!!*


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome wdwnut!  You possess the only requirement to be a Groupie:  a love for the Lodge.  We're a friendly bunch and enjoy sitting in a rocker, talking, and imbibing our favorite beverages. So glad you could join us!  Grab a Moose siggie (directions on page 1) and make yourself at home. I agree with you that just walking into the Lodge lobby makes seem like I'm home.



Sheesh Sleepy, good thing we agree on the official welcome! 

(I know, we posted at the same time)


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Not your top movie list???? :rrotfll


Ouch!  lol. Actually, I do have a partial list.....somewhere. I will say that my two favorite military-themed movies are SAVING PRIVATE RYAN (I tear up at the end every time) and BLACKHAWK DOWN.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Sheesh Sleepy, good thing we agree on the official welcome!
> 
> (I know, we posted at the same time)


Yours sounded way better than mine!


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Yours sounded way better than mine!



I was a tad more verbose, too much coffee this AM.


----------



## DiznyDi

WELCOME wdwnut76! I see sleepy and Muush have given you a proper welcome. Nice to have you join us. Those 53 days will fly by and you'll be at the Lodge in no time at all.

DDad and I would love to join 'The Annual Southeast Groupie Meet'.  Unfortunately it is just not possible.  I know you'll have a grand time.  We'll be there in spirit.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies wdwnut76!!!!


----------



## tea pot

*Hi Groupies* 

I was just thinking how much I miss you all and spending time here on our *virtual front porch  *
Sorry to have been gone so long, been going through some rough spots
you know the bumps in the road that life brings.

So I can't tell you how happy it made me to see you all here and in perfect groupie form!

First post I see is *The Best greeting any groupie could get from
our Mama Moose Muushka  *
I remember how friendly mine was 
 and there you all are together!!
Just makes make me feel all fuzzy warm inside. 

So *Welcome wdwnut76  *you're going to love it here !!

Looks like going to miss your southeast meet by a couple weeks
we will be passing through on our way down to Fl. and the World
 on MLK Weekend  too bad 
Maybe next year.

We are getting excited about our Dec Family trip!!!
 Magic bands arrived today and boy do I need a Disney Fix
I'm not sure how these band will work for us
since some of us will not be buying our tickets until
we arrive.
 DH and I have our annual passes but all members of your party needs tickets before you get there to be able to book fast passes etc.
We will be there from Dec 8- 16 hope to see some groupies 
Need to check page one..  I think I remember Di and Dad maybe be there?

Well  Have to fly, Have to crow, Off to save Maggie...
 Oh I mean need go and catch up  

Hope you are all well 
take care groupies


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Joy! 
What a pleasure having you back among kindred hearts - even if only for a short while! Sounds like you're really busy these days.  A trip to Disney will put you into a positive mindset and get those Christmas juices flowing.  And yes, DDad and I will be there the same time as you.  We arrive afternoon of the 13th and depart late in the day on the 22nd.  So hope we have the opportunity of seeing you and Steven.


----------



## Muushka

Hi Joy 

It's so good to see you on our thread.

Just yesterday I was dusting (yes, I do housework) and cleaned under our Ranger Stan Mug.
Of course I thought of you and Mr Joy.  You are so kind.  And then I cleaned the bathroom where I have my 'Groupie Cup Holders', compliments of Diane (you are so kind!).  And I remembered why I love this thread.

I will miss you both because we do the world a tad too early to be able to see you.

But you both will be there in spirit.  Take care my friends.  Hugs, Muush


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> *NEWS ALERT​*
> *Big newsflash!!
> 
> Annual Southeast Groupie meet!
> 
> WHEN  Saturday, January 4th at 3 PM
> 
> WHERE  Macaroni Grill
> 3120 Northline Ave, Greensboro, NC 27408
> (near Friendly Center)
> (336) 855-0676
> 
> Attendees (so far)
> Muushka and Mr Muush
> Sleepy/Sly and Luv
> Jimmy and Tammy (and Casey?)
> Sachem81
> wfc4life
> 
> Hoping Eliza will join us again (I'll make a belated birthday cake.....)
> 
> Anyone else want to come???  Carpool if necessary!!!!*



LOL.  cake!  did some one say cake!!  Yep I am so in.  I probably should be bringing the cake because I use you guys as an excuse to skip out of my brothers house.  Love the guy but he's got a really big family (tons of inlaws) and usually after 2 days of visiting I'm ready to run screaming up the turnpike.

Sounds like a perfect way to bring in the New Years!!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> LOL.  cake!  did some one say cake!!  Yep I am so in.  I probably should be bringing the cake because I use you guys as an excuse to skip out of my brothers house.  Love the guy but he's got a really big family (tons of inlaws) and usually after 2 days of visiting I'm ready to run screaming up the turnpike.
> 
> Sounds like a perfect way to bring in the New Years!!



Awesome!  Eliza is coming!!  What is your favorite cake???


----------



## wdwnut76

Thanks, everyone for the friendly hello!

And as far as the VWL couch:

I take it you mean the material?  My answer, in that case, would be: It's fine at Disney, but I wouldn't want it in my living room!


----------



## horselover

Hi groupie friends!            I know I've been MIA too.  Time just seems to speed up at this time of the year.  I was in Disney for a conference at the end of Oct & while I was there my FIL passed away.  Came home from the conference & immediately went to Long Island for the service.  Ever since then I've been trying to play catch up.      

I thought of you all last night when I switched my one night stay in Feb. from BWV to VWL.         I miss the Lodge!  I haven't stayed there at all this year & won't be there at Christmas either.            I do make a point to visit every time I'm in the World but it's just not the same.   One night is not nearly enough but it will have to do.

Welcome to the thread Wdwnut76!      

Hope you're all doing well.  I know I have no chance of catching up with what I've missed.

Looking forward to seeing Di & Dad next month.  I don't think we overlap with anyone else.     Hope you all have a great time at the Southeast groupie meet!  It's a little too far for us unfortunately.

Moose dust & good thoughts to all!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi All!   Yup, still lurking in and through the thread, just like Soarin' through the orange groves.  So sorry DiznyDi and I can't make the New Years Groupie Meet in Greensboro.  It has always been great to meet the new groupies and catch up with the old (no one in mind now, so let's not get our pants in a knot . . . . .just sayin').

But a shout out to our new Groupie; and as Tea Pot says, welcome to the virtual front porch at The Lodge!  I can see you will fit right in. There is always room for another Nut.



. . . . . . . DiznyDi say 29 more sleeps . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Muushka

wdwnut76 said:


> Thanks, everyone for the friendly hello!
> 
> And as far as the VWL couch:
> 
> I take it you mean the material?  My answer, in that case, would be: It's fine at Disney, but I wouldn't want it in my living room!



Great couch answer!  Neither Granny or (nor???? grammar, yuck!) I can argue with that logic!



horselover said:


> Hi groupie friends!            I know I've been MIA too.  Time just seems to speed up at this time of the year.  I was in Disney for a conference at the end of Oct & while I was there my FIL passed away.  Came home from the conference & immediately went to Long Island for the service.  Ever since then I've been trying to play catch up.
> 
> I thought of you all last night when I switched my one night stay in Feb. from BWV to VWL.         I miss the Lodge!  I haven't stayed there at all this year & won't be there at Christmas either.            I do make a point to visit every time I'm in the World but it's just not the same.   One night is not nearly enough but it will have to do.
> 
> Welcome to the thread Wdwnut76!
> 
> Hope you're all doing well.  I know I have no chance of catching up with what I've missed.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing Di & Dad next month.  I don't think we overlap with anyone else.     Hope you all have a great time at the Southeast groupie meet!  It's a little too far for us unfortunately.
> 
> Moose dust & good thoughts to all!



So sorry to hear that your FIL passed away 

Lucky you, getting to see our Groupie buds next month!

Hi Dizney Dad


----------



## DiznyDi

Our sympathies to you Julie on the passing of your father in law. Hugs and prayers for your family as you go through this transition in your lives.

Yes, DDad and I are very much looking forward to seeing you next month.  I'm counting down the days.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Julie - my sympathies to you and your family on the passing of your FIL.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> So sorry to hear that your FIL passed away





DiznyDi said:


> Our sympathies to you Julie on the passing of your father in law. Hugs and prayers for your family as you go through this transition in your lives.
> 
> Yes, DDad and I are very much looking forward to seeing you next month.  I'm counting down the days.....





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Julie - my sympathies to you and your family on the passing of your FIL.



Thank you ladies.    

We're looking forward to seeing you too Di.  This time we will make it happen!  

Have a good weekend groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie
Our deepest sympathies to your family.  We will lift you folks up in prayer


----------



## jimmytammy

Yea!!!  Big time groupie meet in NC

Eliza's gonna be there, sleepy and luv, Muushka and Mr. Muush, sechem and wfc4life, jimmytammy, TammyNC and Capt.D

Anyone else, all are welcome!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Question, what size air mattress can I get in the living room of a VWL 2 bedroom villa with the pull out sofa pulled out?


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Question, what size air mattress can I get in the living room of a VWL 2 bedroom villa with the pull out sofa pulled out?



Unless the living room in a 2 BR is bigger than the one in a 1 BR I'd say twin.   That's what we have and its tight.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Unless the living room in a 2 BR is bigger than the one in a 1 BR I'd say twin. That's what we have and its tight.


Agree.  With the couch not pulled out, you can fit a full-sized, perhaps a queen; otherwise, a twin is it, I'd say.


----------



## jimmytammy

Went to see The Eagles last night in Greensboro, awesome show!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Went to see The Eagles last night in Greensboro, awesome show!!



Jimmy...you are like the concert goer of the year...seems to me you've caught some great acts this year!  I saw the Eagles in the 70's and I've loved them ever since.  Hard to believe that was more than 25 years ago!


----------



## twinmom108

Thanks for all the birthday wishes last week on the 10th.  Just got back from my dream extended "Disney vacation".  Allen & I celebrated my birthday at Remy on the Fantasy.  We had 14 glorious nights in the same room.  Now we've officially sailed on all 4 of the Disney Ships & I finally reached Platinum CCC status.  Two weeks prior to our B2B I took a Disney newbie to the parks for 10 days & did a short 3 day Dream cruise to get her feet wet - Disney style.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Jimmy...you are like the concert goer of the year...seems to me you've caught some great acts this year!  I saw the Eagles in the 70's and I've loved them ever since.  Hard to believe that was more than 25 years ago!



We saw them on their H*** Freezes Over tour and they were really good, but last night was exceptional.  Bernie Kozar, their original lead guitarist was back with them for the show and Joe Walsh was on fire.  It wasnt loud and you could really make out each instrument clearly.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We saw them on their H*** Freezes Over tour and they were really good, but last night was exceptional.  Bernie Kozar, their original lead guitarist was back with them for the show and Joe Walsh was on fire.  It wasnt loud and you could really make out each instrument clearly.



Sounds like a great time.  And cool that Bernie reunited with them for the tour.  Glad to hear things worked out for him after that Browns QB gig was over. 

And I redid my math, and I should have said that I saw the Eagles more than *35* years ago!  Wow, it was only a few years after WDW opened in fact.  

We've got a lot of Groupies heading to the World.  Best wishes to all for safe travels and lots of fun with the Groupie meets large and small.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Sounds like a great time.  And cool that Bernie reunited with them for the tour.  Glad to hear things worked out for him after that Browns QB gig was over.
> 
> And I redid my math, and I should have said that I saw the Eagles more than *35* years ago!  Wow, it was only a few years after WDW opened in fact.
> 
> We've got a lot of Groupies heading to the World.  Best wishes to all for safe travels and lots of fun with the Groupie meets large and small.



Must have had NFLitis yesterday  Sorry, Bernie Leadon was back with them
I got to work on my mind over matter thingy


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks for the replies on the air mattress size.  My daughter called Disney and they said that the larger air mattress would work in the 2 br.  Let's hope they're right.  Believe me, I pushed for the twin, but when the daughter has her mind made up, it's best to step out of the way.

Oh gosh did I forget?…

Eight Days until Vacation!  (albeit a smallish vacation)


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> Thanks for the replies on the air mattress size.  My daughter called Disney and they said that the larger air mattress would work in the 2 br.  Let's hope they're right.  Believe me, I pushed for the twin, but when the daughter has her mind made up, it's best to step out of the way.
> 
> Oh gosh did I forget?
> 
> Eight Days until Vacation!  (albeit a smallish vacation)



They can always put it by the closet in the entryway - of course then that takes away the use of that door.

Nice to see you dancing again WD


----------



## horselover

Hey groupies quick question.  Have any of you been to Celebration during the holidays?  We plan to head over there this year & I'm just wondering how much time to allocate for it.  I know they have holiday lights, caroling, etc. at night but just wondering what else.  We plan to arrive late afternoon or so & have a late lunch or early dinner.  Thanks!


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Joy!
> So hope we have the opportunity of seeing you and Steven.



 
We're Looking forward to meeting up
 Mr. teapot  was asking about it.
I'm sending you a PM 



Muushka said:


> Hi Joy
> 
> It's so good to see you on our thread.
> 
> Just yesterday I was dusting (yes, I do housework) and cleaned under our Ranger Stan Mug.
> Of course I thought of you and Mr Joy.  You are so kind.  And then I cleaned the bathroom where I have my 'Groupie Cup Holders', compliments of Diane (you are so kind!).  And I remembered why I love this thread.
> 
> I will miss you both because we do the world a tad too early to be able to see you.
> 
> But you both will be there in spirit.  Take care my friends.  Hugs, Muush



Hey Muusha 
Funny the other day I was lighting my 
Yankee Autumn Lodge Candle and 
thought of you  
We're just missing you again   maybe in 2015
Looks like we will be down in the fall 2014.
We seem to alternate Dec/Oct 
any chance you'll be down Valentine's day weekend ?
I booked Friday and Saturday at the VGF for the my man and me 



Dizny Dad said:


> Hi All!
> and as Tea Pot says,* welcome to the virtual front porch at The Lodge *


*

Thanks Dad ... that's what it feels like to me.
Can't you just picture us all rocking in a row  

Julie so sorry to hear about your loss
  my sympathies to you and your family.

I was thinking of you and Corinne the other day
The Pod Cast Crew announced the date of the
New England Dis Board/Give Kids the World Meet!
First weekend in Oct 3-5  2014,
 usually held out in the Springfield area
?? Hey Maybe a NE Groupie meet!!!!

I haven't been to Celebration in a while 
you may want to check out the Orlando Sentinel Daily Disney
here's the link
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/the-daily-disney/?blog/category/disney-recipes/



jimmytammy said:



			Went to see The Eagles last night in Greensboro, awesome show!!
		
Click to expand...


Hey Jimmy 
Now I'm not much of a Groupie (the other kind)
but I do love the Eagles
DH and I saw them a few years ago
and had back stage passes to meet them.
Very nice guys 

Take Care Everybody *


----------



## tea pot

wildernessDad said:


> Oh gosh did I forget?
> 
> Eight Days until Vacation!  (albeit a smallish vacation)



Hey Dad 
Have a Magical Time


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A sad day with the passing of Diane Disney Miller.  RIP.


----------



## jimmytammy

teapot
That is awesome!  I would esp. like to meet Don Henley and Joe Walsh.

KAT4DISNEY
That is sad news.  I have been reading a book about Roy Disney, Diane's cousin who was huge in getting Disney CO. back on its feet in the early eighties to mid nineties with animation and changing of guard twice.  He was overlooked a lot by the gen. public but he was major part of what we so enjoy today at the parks by sticking to his Uncle and Dads vision.  As I read about Mrs. Millers passing, it just serves to remind how Disney Co. needs to stay focused on those same dreams the originals had.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A sad day with the passing of Diane Disney Miller.  RIP.



Very sad, indeed.


----------



## jimmytammy

*Happy post HumpDay everybody*


----------



## Dizny Dad

Early this morning, DiznyDi whispered . . . . . . .

_22 more sleeps . . Won't we have fun!_


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> *Happy post HumpDay everybody*



Isn't today Thu. or am I losing my mind?          Maybe you really posted this yesterday but it's showing up as being posted today at 7:15 a.m.


----------



## DiznyDi

Julie, you're not losing your mind, just dizzy with anticipation and excitement for your upcoming trip!   Notice the word 'post'.


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Julie, you're not losing your mind, just dizzy with anticipation and excitement for your upcoming trip!   Notice the word 'post'.



So I'm not losing my mind just going blind!


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Friday Groupies!
Anyone doing anything special for the week-end?
DDad and I are going to bake fruitcakes tomorrow morning.  This is usually an all-day project but they are oh so good.  Sunday we'll be going to our daughter and son-in-laws church for services then headed to the Grove City outlet mall  to finish up our Christmas shopping. We're 21 days out rom our trip.    All needs to be done prior, so I guess I'd better get to it.


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Happy Friday Groupies!
> Anyone doing anything special for the week-end?
> DDad and I are going to bake fruitcakes tomorrow morning.  This is usually an all-day project but they are oh so good.  Sunday we'll be going to our daughter and son-in-laws church for services then headed to the Grove City outlet mall  to finish up our Christmas shopping. We're 21 days out rom our trip.    All needs to be done prior, so I guess I'd better get to it.



Sounds like a busy weekend

Casey and I will be doing some weekend work(got to fund those WDW trips)then taking Tammy to a Christmas Craft show in High Point Sat.  Went last year and was able to get some unique gifts so hoping we find similar this year.  Also taking my folks to a place called Sweet Tomatoes in Cary(near you Barb!)We ate at one in Crossroads near WDW last trip with friends and our 1st thought was Mom and Dad would like this.  Huge salad bar with soups of diff. variety, etc.  Very good!


----------



## wildernessDad

Everybody sing with me! "Am I a pest, am I a pest, am I a..."

Only 5 more days to go until, drum roll,... you got it, I go on vacation to our wonderful Lodge!

    

I hope I can keep my sanity (or insanity) as there will be 8 of us altogether!

We're going from November 27 until Dec 1 at VWL and then five of us are leaving and my DW, DS and myself are checking in for 1 night at the Villas at the Grand Floridian.  Just to check it out.  I am teaching some graduate courses and can't miss school, so I am going back on Monday, Dec 1.  It's only 5 nights for me, DW and DS and 4 nights for the rest of them, but at least I'll have my 2 daughters with me and my granddaughter.


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Happy Friday Groupies!
> Anyone doing anything special for the week-end?
> DDad and I are going to bake fruitcakes tomorrow morning.  This is usually an all-day project but they are oh so good.  Sunday we'll be going to our daughter and son-in-laws church for services then headed to the Grove City outlet mall  to finish up our Christmas shopping. We're 21 days out rom our trip.    All needs to be done prior, so I guess I'd better get to it.


So, you're baking me, eh?  Luv and I will be driving 2.5 hours one way on Sat for the high school's second round playoff game. My daughter is in the band, thus our need to go outweighs the need to stay home. However, game day is supposed to be rainy and 45F. Ugh. We also play top-seeded team so could be a long day.


----------



## wildernessDad

DiznyDi said:


> Happy Friday Groupies!
> Anyone doing anything special for the week-end?



Yes, we're finishing packing for our trip next Wednesday.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Sounds like a busy weekend
> 
> Casey and I will be doing some weekend work(got to fund those WDW trips)then taking Tammy to a Christmas Craft show in High Point Sat.  Went last year and was able to get some unique gifts so hoping we find similar this year.  Also taking my folks to a place called Sweet Tomatoes in Cary(near you Barb!)We ate at one in Crossroads near WDW last trip with friends and our 1st thought was Mom and Dad would like this.  Huge salad bar with soups of diff. variety, etc.  Very good!


Too funny.  Sweet Tomatoes in Cary is very close to our Crossroads Shopping Center.
All that way for ST?  I hope it's good!

We will be packing to leave next week


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepy  Glad you said it so we didnt have too...fruitcake

WD Just curious, what class are you teaching?

Barb  ST is really good, if you like salads, mixed and otherwise, soups hit spot in winter.  We are in Burlington so not huge choices, so we go for the eclectic sorta places.  Remember, Im a foodie

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Hey Muusha
> Funny the other day I was lighting my
> Yankee Autumn Lodge Candle and
> thought of you
> We're just missing you again   maybe in 2015
> Looks like we will be down in the fall 2014.
> We seem to alternate Dec/Oct
> any chance you'll be down Valentine's day weekend ?
> I booked Friday and Saturday at the VGF for the my man and me



Hi Joy 
Probably the next time we will be at WDW will be 11/2015.  We won't do PAP's again so no reason to get down there.  We loved going the week before Thanksgiving a few years back.  Parks were empty and it wasn't hot.  Wonderful!  How's that looking?  Probably too late or too early 
No Valentines Day, we're doing the Panama Canal on the Wonder bound in May!  How about a cruise?????



jimmytammy said:


> sleepy  Glad you said it so we didnt have too...fruitcake
> 
> WD Just curious, what class are you teaching?
> 
> Barb  ST is really good, if you like salads, mixed and otherwise, soups hit spot in winter.  We are in Burlington so not huge choices, so we go for the eclectic sorta places.  Remember, Im a foodie
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!



Hi JT.  I've eaten many times at ST, I am in that area often.  
Enjoy your time there!


----------



## eliza61

Which is so very typical of me. 

So the old guy and I always planned to move back to the "city" once sid and Rizzo where out of school.

My bid was accepted by sellers on a townhouse in Philly.   great place in the art museum area.  

Gotta say though, I never, ever thought in a million years I'd be buying a house by myself.  

So, I'm going to keep my faith in God and enjoy the new digs.

Anyone wants to come visit.  Go to www.realtor.com  mls#6281713

Welcome mat is always out.  Philly is a great town especially if you love history.

My next stop is down to NC with Muush and JT when I retire.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
Come on down to NC, we are holding the door open for ya

I checked out the new digs Very Nice!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Here we are, the end of the week-end with a very busy week to come.  JT hope you and the folks had a grand time at Sweet Tomatoes.  There's none around us though I've heard good comments from others.

WildernessDad, your time is getting close! So exciting.  I can just feel your excitement bubbling.

Sleepy/Sly, sure hope you were able to 1) stay warm and 2) stay awake for your drive home.  The things we don't do for our kids.....

Wow, Eliza!  Beautiful new home! Love the hardwood floors, kitchen, master bath, upper balcony/porch and your gorgeous view. Big hugs :group hug: I know this is bittersweet for you.  We're always here.  You're never alone.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Which is so very typical of me.
> 
> So the old guy and I always planned to move back to the "city" once sid and Rizzo where out of school.
> 
> My bid was accepted by sellers on a townhouse in Philly.   great place in the art museum area.
> 
> Gotta say though, I never, ever thought in a million years I'd be buying a house by myself.
> 
> So, I'm going to keep my faith in God and enjoy the new digs.
> 
> Anyone wants to come visit.  Go to www.realtor.com  mls#6281713
> 
> Welcome mat is always out.  Philly is a great town especially if you love history.
> 
> My next stop is down to NC with Muush and JT when I retire.



Wow, E, like JT said, great new digs.  Love it.  As DD said, it is bittersweet.  We wish you peace and happiness in your new home.


----------



## twokats

Eliza,
The place is beautiful.  Would love to see pictures once you make it totally yours!!!


Kati and I have 9 more days until we are at the lodge!  This will be the first time we have been able to spend our Dec trip there and not have to go to some of the other resorts, she (and I) are so excited.

I hope we are able to have many little meetings with as many of you that will be there when we are.  She love making new friends.

We had a very cold spell (in the 20's) a couple of weeks ago and of course within a day it was back in the 70's and we went along until two days ago and here comes another front and we dip down to freezing again with rain.  So far no snow or ice, but there is a small chance.  Can y'all tell I am not handling cold really well right now?  It is really causing some aches in the bad leg.


----------



## horselover

Eliza your new home is beautiful!   Congratulations & also            I've never been to Philly which is strange considering it's not that far from us.  I may have to remedy that & look you up!

Happy Monday groupies!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> WD Just curious, what class are you teaching?



I'm teaching 'Digital Signal Processing' and 'Applied Nonlinear Systems'.  We're getting down to the last few classes.


----------



## wildernessDad

We are hopefully flying out of BWI on Wednesday morning.  I hope my flight isn't delayed because of this winter storm coming in.

Update:  I just looked at the hourly forecast on weather.com and the temps for our area will be in the 40's with rain at the time of our takeoff, so I think we'll be okay.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'll echo all the others Eliza - beautiful place!!  I love looking at real estate so that was fun.  Best wishes to you on the move.  I've been to Philly once - approx 30 years ago (when was the Iran Contra scandal going on?  That is when we were out east and I remember being a teenager who was very weary of looking at Oliver North.  )  

We're all set for our Dec trip and like I hoped we're getting my niece down who had to cancel going with us last February.  Can't wait!  We won't be at the lodge as the dates I had originally booked for us there she couldn't make so only one night at the lodge (I snagged a studio for the night I arrive so I could at least get a mini fix) then a few nights at BWV and then a few nights at VGF!  Looking forward to some warm weather - it's way toooooooo cold already!  Not everything is finalized - my other niece is waiting to hear about internship interviews but if it works out she'll come down and DH says it can be a girls trip but I suspect as it gets colder and colder he may be changing his mind and crashing the party.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> We are hopefully flying out of BWI on Wednesday morning.  I hope my flight isn't delayed because of this winter storm coming in.



Keeping my fingers crossed WD.  Sid the squid is supposed to fly in on Wednesday also.  I've been following the weather all day.  so far there still predicting just a rain event.  so that's good news.


----------



## DisneyElite4

Hi! We'll be checking in on Sunday. It's getting so close I can hardly stand it! We will be happy and having a good time as long as we are all healthy and having at least moderately-nice weather.


----------



## horselover

DisneyElite4 said:


> Hi! We'll be checking in on Sunday. It's getting so close I can hardly stand it! We will be happy and having a good time as long as we are all healthy and having at least moderately-nice weather.



Awesome!  Have a wonderful trip & enjoy our beloved home!


----------



## Muushka

DisneyElite4 said:


> Hi! We'll be checking in on Sunday. It's getting so close I can hardly stand it! We will be happy and having a good time as long as we are all healthy and having at least moderately-nice weather.



Hey, I'll see you at check in!  
It looks like the weather should be pretty good.  
We've been there for monsoons and 26 degrees, so it looks great to us!


----------



## jimmytammy

Freezing rain here...take me to my happy place, take me to my happy place

For all those traveling soon, Moose Dust to yall for safe travels and hope yall have a great time!!


----------



## eliza61

DisneyElite4 said:


> Hi! We'll be checking in on Sunday. It's getting so close I can hardly stand it! We will be happy and having a good time as long as we are all healthy and having at least moderately-nice weather.



Have a great trip!  Did we mention, we love pictures?


----------



## DisneyElite4

eliza61 said:


> Have a great trip!  Did we mention, we love pictures?



Ha! I do too! We are trying to organize a DIS meet with some of the people on this thread who will all be there at the same time - hopefully we can post some pics from that if it happens!


----------



## wildernessDad

DisneyElite4 said:


> Hi! We'll be checking in on Sunday. It's getting so close I can hardly stand it! We will be happy and having a good time as long as we are all healthy and having at least moderately-nice weather.



Welcome to the group and have a great trip!

Btw, one day to go!!!!


----------



## twokats

DisneyElite4 said:


> Ha! I do too! We are trying to organize a DIS meet with some of the people on this thread who will all be there at the same time - hopefully we can post some pics from that if it happens!



Yes!!!  Can't wait, will see you soon, and I will have the camera!!


----------



## Muushka

DisneyElite4 said:


> Ha! I do too! We are trying to organize a DIS meet with some of the people on this thread who will all be there at the same time - hopefully we can post some pics from that if it happens!





twokats said:


> Yes!!!  Can't wait, will see you soon, and I will have the camera!!


See you soon!  We leave in 36 hours .  Savannah for Thanksgiving and Disney arrival on Black Friday.
Check in at our beloved on Sunday.


----------



## tea pot

*Good Morning Groupies!!!* 

I'm tracking Flights and Weather
MY Middle DD is trying to come home for Thanksgiving 

*Eliza*  Sending many Blessings and Pixie Dust 
hope to someday meet up 



wildernessDad said:


> I'm teaching 'Digital Signal Processing' and 'Applied Nonlinear Systems'.  We're getting down to the last few classes.



Ok I'm Impressed    Have a great trip WD  



DisneyElite4 said:


> Hi! We'll be checking in on Sunday. It's getting so close I can hardly stand it! We will be happy and having a good time as long as we are all healthy and having at least moderately-nice weather.



You too Have a Magical Time  (Oh yes I second the pic request)



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'll echo all the others Eliza - beautiful place!!  I love looking at real estate so that was fun.  Best wishes to you on the move.  I've been to Philly once - approx 30 years ago (when was the Iran Contra scandal going on?  That is when we were out east and I remember being a teenager who was very weary of looking at Oliver North.  )
> 
> We're all set for our Dec trip and like I hoped we're getting my niece down who had to cancel going with us last February.  Can't wait!  We won't be at the lodge as the dates I had originally booked for us there she couldn't make so only one night at the lodge (I snagged a studio for the night I arrive so I could at least get a mini fix) then a few nights at BWV and then a few nights at VGF!  Looking forward to some warm weather - it's way toooooooo cold already!  Not everything is finalized - my other niece is waiting to hear about internship interviews but if it works out she'll come down and DH says it can be a girls trip but I suspect as it gets colder and colder he may be changing his mind and crashing the party.


*
Hey Kat*, you sound like us
We always like to jump around resorts

My DD youngest and I are leaving Dec 8th staying at our beloved lodge VWL
and the rest of the family arrives on Friday and then we'll all be staying at BLT

*Any Groupies planning on going to the DVC Merry Mixer on Dec 9
DD and I are planning on it  ?? Mini Meet??*

 off to check the flights again
We're just 9 miles out of Boston
it doesn't look too bad out there now
fingers crossed


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> *Good Morning Groupies!!!*
> 
> I'm tracking Flights and Weather
> MY Middle DD is trying to come home for Thanksgiving



My younger daughter is trying to get home from Providence, RI (to St. Louis).  So far she has made it to Detroit but a 4 hour delay so far.  Keeping our fingers crossed for her plane to get there and get into St. Louis.

Prayers for a safe trip to all Groupies and our families who are traveling this Thanksgiving period.  Godspeed!


----------



## horselover

Wishing all my groupie friends a Happy Thanksgiving!  Safe travels to those hitting the roads & skies.  I hope you all enjoy a wonderful day with your friends & families.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wishing all my Groupie friends a wonderful Thanksgiving with their friends and families! And to all of you who will be in WDW---LUCKY YOU!!! Have some fun for me because I'll be working on Thanksgiving! Sorry I've been a bit "MIA".....the school semester is winding down and I have two BIG projects to complete by Dec 8. I MISS YOU ALL and will return soon!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Maria   So nice to 'see' you! I hope your school projects won't keep you from spending some time with family and friends.  Sorry you have to work on Thanksgiving. But, from someone who has spent many holidays in the hospital, Thank you!  We love our nurses!

Whether on the road or in the World, wishing one and all a very Happy Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## twokats

tea pot said:


> My DD youngest and I are leaving Dec 8th staying at our beloved lodge VWL
> and the rest of the family arrives on Friday and then we'll all be staying at BLT
> 
> *Any Groupies planning on going to the DVC Merry Mixer on Dec 9
> DD and I are planning on it  ?? Mini Meet??*



Right now Kati and I plan on trying to get there for a while between our lunch reservation fastpasses and the Candlelight Processional.  Otherwise, we will look for you at the lodge.  We will be there til the 14th.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Maria   So nice to 'see' you! I hope your school projects won't keep you from spending some time with family and friends.  Sorry you have to work on Thanksgiving. But, from someone who has spent many holidays in the hospital, Thank you!  We love our nurses!
> 
> Whether on the road or in the World, wishing one and all a very Happy Thanksgiving Day.



Aww, thanks so much *Diane*!!! Very nice of you to say that.  
I'm taking off next semester to concentrate 100% on helping my daughter with her wedding plans. So in about 12-14 days, school will be on "break" for me for about 6+ mos! I need it! Have a wonderful holiday ----I was thinking about our meet last Dec at VWL and I know I'm going to be missing that terribly this year. But I will be reading here about everyone who will be down there soon.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!


----------



## bluecastle

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!



I second that emotion.


----------



## Granny

Happy Thanksgiving to the VWL Groupies!!

You are among the many things that I am thankful for each day.  Have a blessed, safe and joyous holiday.


----------



## twokats

Hope all the groupies are full and satisfied and laying back reflecting on all we are thankful for.  I know I am!!

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!  I know I haven't been here in months, but that doesn't mean I haven't been thinking of you all.  I hope all is well.  I will try to catch up a bit in the next few days if I can before we leave for our Xmas trip to wdw on  12/4.  I'm hoping there is a meet planned while we are there and I can catch up with some of you in person!  We're there until the 13th.  Anything planned this year?


----------



## twokats

Inkmahm said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!  I know I haven't been here in months, but that doesn't mean I haven't been thinking of you all.  I hope all is well.  I will try to catch up a bit in the next few days if I can before we leave for our Xmas trip to wdw on  12/4.  I'm hoping there is a meet planned while we are there and I can catch up with some of you in person!  We're there until the 13th.  Anything planned this year?



Good to see you!  Kati and I will be there the 3-14th, so hopefully we can see you.  Barb, us and DisneyElite4 hope to see each other before Barb leaves on the 6th, so if you want to pm me a phone number I will let you know what we decide.  I know there will be others there which we hope to meet with also.


----------



## jimmytammy

I wish I was in WDW, I wish I was in WDW, I wish I was in WDW

Shoot, it didnt work
All this talk of folks there is getting me stoked
79 days to go!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Jimmy, didn't you just get home from the World? Must be withdrawal?
One can never have too many trips planned. Your 79 days will pass before you know it.


----------



## Inkmahm

twokats said:


> Good to see you!  Kati and I will be there the 3-14th, so hopefully we can see you.  Barb, us and DisneyElite4 hope to see each other before Barb leaves on the 6th, so if you want to pm me a phone number I will let you know what we decide.  I know there will be others there which we hope to meet with also.



Great! I will send you my cell number.   We arrive late on the 4th and would love to see everyone.


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Jimmy, didn't you just get home from the World? Must be withdrawal?
> One can never have too many trips planned. Your 79 days will pass before you know it.



I did, but it 
feels like forever


----------



## jimmytammy

Tammy and me are headed to the Panthers game today, hope they keep their win streak alive


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi *Ink*! Hope you are well. 

I am also hoping all the Groupies in WDW now will start posting updates or pics of meets. I really miss WDW around Christmas!!! I am hoping to live vicariously through some of your adventures 

To all the Groupies who will be in the World this month have a magical time! (I think *Barb* is there too but I didn't see her listed on the first page of the thread)


> Inkmahm/Dynaguy 4-11 VWL
> twokats 3-14 VWL
> MassJester VWL 9-14
> DiznyDad/DiznyDi 13-21 VWL
> horselover 19-25 BWV
> Kathymford 6-12 VWL
> helenk 7-12 VWL
> teapot 8-16 VWL
> bobbiwoz 14-18 VWL 18-20 BWV
> DisneyLovingIowan BWV 14-21
> lowe@massed.net VWL 10-17


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi *Ink*! Hope you are well.
> 
> I am also hoping all the Groupies in WDW now will start posting updates or pics of meets. I really miss WDW around Christmas!!! I am hoping to live vicariously through some of your adventures
> 
> To all the Groupies who will be in the World this month have a magical time! (I think *Barb* is there too but I didn't see her listed on the first page of the thread)



  Hi!   All is well for the most part.  My knees are about a year out from surgery and probably as good as they are going to get.  I still have knee pain, but nothing like it was before the replacements. I can actually get up and walk without having to stand for awhile first to get the knees to bend.  I still use a ECV in the parks, but in day to day life I am walking without a cane.  I'm happy to have my knees doing as well as they are.

I am still unemployed, but I really haven't been looking for a job for the last couple years.  I do plan to start looking again in 2014 so we'll see what happens.  

I hope to see people at WDW this trip- we are actually there until the 13th and not the 11th.  I added days when my flights weren't working out so we are there a couple days longer.  I need to try to get back to this thread more often and not just before trips or at Christmas.  I miss hearing what everyone is doing!


----------



## horselover

Thanks Maria!   

Nice to see you Inkmahm.  I see you've been posting on the other forum I frequent.  I've seen your posts on the Target thread.  Still can't figure out why people feel it's necessary to call corporate & ruin things for the rest of us.         They couldn't have just tried to use the coupon & if it didn't work oh well.  Buy something else!  I'm user name is cheyenne over there.  Good luck with your job search in 2014.      

Di & Rich we need to plan our meet soon!         Looks like we overlap for full days on the 19th & 20th.  We're actually at BCV not BWV.  We switched at 7 mos. but I never had JT update it.  We will definitely be visiting the Lodge.  Just try to keep me away!    

Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving!

17 days to go!


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Thanks Maria!
> 
> Nice to see you Inkmahm.  I see you've been posting on the other forum I frequent.  I've seen your posts on the Target thread.  Still can't figure out why people feel it's necessary to call corporate & ruin things for the rest of us.         They couldn't have just tried to use the coupon & if it didn't work oh well.  Buy something else!  I'm user name is cheyenne over there.  Good luck with your job search in 2014.
> 
> Di & Rich we need to plan our meet soon!         Looks like we overlap for full days on the 19th & 20th.  We're actually at BCV not BWV.  We switched at 7 mos. but I never had JT update it.  We will definitely be visiting the Lodge.  Just try to keep me away!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving!
> 
> 17 days to go!


  Yup, that's really the only thread I've been active in over there.  But I had such high hopes!  I'm still going to try to take the copy of the post from the guy that was able to buy the cards and try it at a third Target this afternoon.    I'm not willing to give up yet!

I noticed the Cheyenne name because I use that on another board.  I"m pretty much inkmahm almost every place else though.  Cheyenne caught my eyes for a second, I thought it was one of my posts until I remembered which board I was on.  LOL


----------



## horselover

Inkmahm said:


> Yup, that's really the only thread I've been active in over there.  But I had such high hopes!  I'm still going to try to take the copy of the post from the guy that was able to buy the cards and try it at a third Target this afternoon.    I'm not willing to give up yet!
> 
> I noticed the Cheyenne name because I use that on another board.  I"m pretty much inkmahm almost every place else though.  Cheyenne caught my eyes for a second, I thought it was one of my posts until I remembered which board I was on.  LOL



Cheyenne was my horse's name so it fits in with my user name theme.        I'm going to try at at my local Target too.  I don't expect it to work but I'll at least try it.  If it doesn't work I'll just use my pharmacy reward certificate I've been holding onto.  At least I know I'll get 10% off by using my Red card & the 5% pharmacy reward certificate.  I've done this many, many times so I know for a fact it works.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> To all the Groupies who will be in the World this month have a magical time! (I think *Barb* is there too but I didn't see her listed on the first page of the thread)





jimmytammy said:


> December
> Inkmahm/Dynaguy 4-11 VWL
> twokats 3-14 VWL
> MassJester VWL 9-14
> DiznyDad/DiznyDi 13-21 VWL
> horselover 19-25 BWV
> Kathymford 6-12 VWL
> helenk 7-12 VWL
> teapot 8-16 VWL
> bobbiwoz 14-18 VWL 18-20 BWV
> DisneyLovingIowan BWV 14-21
> lowe@massed.net VWL 10-17
> KAT4DISNEY 10-VWL 11-15 BWV 15-18 VGF



Me too!  Our dates just got tucked under the 2014 line but it's a Dec visit.    It would be nice to say hi to any groupies that around while we're there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just caught the last 45 minutes of a favorite holiday movie - It Happened on Fifth Avenue.  The plot has some rather silly bits but it always makes me feel good.  

I forgot to ask earlier - are any groupies going to be at the Merry Mixer on the 16th?


----------



## jimmytammy

We purchased the special PAP deal DVC offered last year at this time for $399 and just got notice it is time to renew.  Here is my dilema/question, it looks like the offer is direct from Disney, not DVC, and it is stating $110 off normal price, but DVC renewal price is quite a bit less.  We called DVC Sun to find out what we could purchase the AP and PAP for, on hold for 25 mins so hung up.

So my question is, has anyone else purchased AP or PAP from DVC after your DVC special PAP expired and if so, did they revert back to original cost less what they typically offer?


----------



## DiznyDi

Yes, Julie, Joy and Kathy, Kathy and Katie - we should try for a meet - or a mini meet.  Looks like bobbiwoz will be there then, too.  We'll be attending the Merry Mixer on the 16th so may be able to see you there if nothing else works out.

Sorry JT, can't help with your ticket question.  We purchased 2 'sets' of the DVC specially priced tickets. First set expires 12/9. We'll be activating 2nd set 12/13.  I'll face your question next year.  We've not taken advantage of the various offerings of the Premium pass.  I thought it would be great to have the 20% discount - until it was changed to 10%

DS and his wife have been with us since just before Thanksgiving.  They'll be traveling back to VA today.  Always nice to have the 'kids' come back home.  But equally nice to get my routine and my house back. 

Enjoy your day Groupies!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> We purchased the special PAP deal DVC offered last year at this time for $399 and just got notice it is time to renew.  Here is my dilema/question, it looks like the offer is direct from Disney, not DVC, and it is stating $110 off normal price, but DVC renewal price is quite a bit less.  We called DVC Sun to find out what we could purchase the AP and PAP for, on hold for 25 mins so hung up.
> 
> So my question is, has anyone else purchased AP or PAP from DVC after your DVC special PAP expired and if so, did they revert back to original cost less what they typically offer?



I'm pretty sure you could renew your PAP at the DVC renewal price since it was a DVC deal.  I let mine expire at the beginning of Oct.  Not worth renewing since they took away the 20% off discount.  I got a new DVC AP at the end of Oct when I was down for a conference.  It was cheaper for me to do it this way because I upgraded my TA ticket.  That wouldn't have worked if I had renewed the PAP.   If you can't get through to DVC I'd throw this question out there in the ticket thread to Cheshire Figment.  He's the ticket guru.


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, we are back from our too-short vacation to the lodge and one night at VGF.  About the 1 bedroom at VGF…. WOW!  What a fantastic villa that was!  The bed was the best bed I've ever slept in.  I hope VWL gets those beds!

Bought the obligatory December Wilderness Lodge Pin, this year featuring Humphrey.  

Fastpass+ worked well, but we had to have our magic bands reset several times when trying to enter parks.  But I think that the magic bands will be a winner once the bugs are worked out.


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Well, we are back from our too-short vacation to the lodge and one night at VGF.  About the 1 bedroom at VGF. WOW!  What a fantastic villa that was!  The bed was the best bed I've ever slept in.  I hope VWL gets those beds!
> 
> Bought the obligatory December Wilderness Lodge Pin, this year featuring Humphrey.
> 
> Fastpass+ worked well, but we had to have our magic bands reset several times when trying to enter parks.  But I think that the magic bands will be a winner once the bugs are worked out.



Glad you got home safe and sound, now start planning that next trip


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> I'm pretty sure you could renew your PAP at the DVC renewal price since it was a DVC deal.  I let mine expire at the beginning of Oct.  Not worth renewing since they took away the 20% off discount.  I got a new DVC AP at the end of Oct when I was down for a conference.  It was cheaper for me to do it this way because I upgraded my TA ticket.  That wouldn't have worked if I had renewed the PAP.   If you can't get through to DVC I'd throw this question out there in the ticket thread to Cheshire Figment.  He's the ticket guru.



Thanks Julie
Right after I posted this, I found a post on the Mousecellanoeus forums where someone posted they were able to get the reg. AP at renewal price from DVC after special PAP expired.  I had been reading where speculation was that the normal DVC discount may not be offered, and after getting the info in the mail showing the higher priced AP/PAPs direct from Disney, I was beginning to believe it


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> We purchased the special PAP deal DVC offered last year at this time for $399 and just got notice it is time to renew.  Here is my dilema/question, it looks like the offer is direct from Disney, not DVC, and it is stating $110 off normal price, but DVC renewal price is quite a bit less.  We called DVC Sun to find out what we could purchase the AP and PAP for, on hold for 25 mins so hung up.
> 
> So my question is, has anyone else purchased AP or PAP from DVC after your DVC special PAP expired and if so, did they revert back to original cost less what they typically offer?



aah shucks JT, I also picked up one at the 399 price. Mine's expire in February and I was so hoping that they would come through again with another special.

I don't think I'm going to get back to the world until the late August so I'm definitely probably going to let mine expire and pick up a new one later.  maybe another deal will come through in the interm.


----------



## Muushka

We are here at our beloved. The weather is PERFECT .  The kind I dream of.

We went to MK for EMH the other night. In a word WONDERFUL. Low crowds, perfect weather. 

The Lodge?  Well, the sofa has been replaced by the stove (Granny).  
After2 years with my wonderful induction range and seeing the beautiful one at VGF, nuff said.

Other than that, all is well in Groupie-dom.

We have a meet planned for tomorrow evening.   can't wait.

Cruise on Saturday.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks for checking in with us Muush! I hope the weather and low crowds hold out another week. Enjoy your time at the Lodge and your cruise!

Take pictures!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

It's sooooooooo cold here in Reno!  We had a 30 degree temp change in 24 hours - the high for Tuesday happened at midnight and it just proceeded to get colder and colder.  BRRRRRRRRR!  And I heard a prediction of -20 sometime Friday or Saturday.  That's MN weather that I thought I left behind years ago.  I'm feeling very lucky knowing that it won't be long and I'll be enjoying warmer Florida in less than a week!  



DiznyDi said:


> Yes, Julie, Joy and Kathy, Kathy and Katie - we should try for a meet - or a mini meet.  Looks like bobbiwoz will be there then, too.  We'll be attending the Merry Mixer on the 16th so may be able to see you there if nothing else works out.



I agree Di!  I'm not certain on what date to suggest though?  

The rest of my group is arriving the afternoon of the 12th and departing on the afternoon of the 16th and I think we may be rather commando (only the second visit for my niece and she wants to see a lot!  )  I should have good flexibility both before and after though!  And the mixer is always a good opportunity too.


----------



## sarah4770

We are staying just after Christmas. I am so excited. We love to just sit in the lobby and look at the tree. I just wish they would fix roaring forks. not a sandwich fan!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday twinklebug!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Barb
Glad yall made it safely, hope the current good tidings holds out your entire stay

Kathy
Moose Dust that the cold temps get away soon

Sarah
We are excited for you, staying in the Lodge is a wonderful thing, sometimes I find myself after a long day in the park, longing to be back there.  Cant say that about many places other than home


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINKLEBUG!!!









sarah4770 said:


> We are staying just after Christmas. I am so excited. We love to just sit in the lobby and look at the tree. *I just wish they would fix roaring forks. not a sandwich fan*!



       They serve more then sandwiches at RR.  Enjoy your time at the Lodge!


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy Birthday, Walt Disney!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi all . . . . . . . . always great to read of all of the escapades of our groupies and friends.

DiznyDi whispered early this morning . . . . _8 more sleeps_!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Twinklebug!*


----------



## Kathymford

Hi groupies!! We arrives last night, but had a one night values stay. For the record, I'm officially a snob. Cannot wait to get to the lodge we feel like our vacation hasn't even started yet. Lol on our way now!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Have a Happy Birthday Twinklebug!!*


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies 

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!
When I think of all the blessing in my life I am truly 
grateful for belonging to this group of Kindred spirits. 

2 Day Happy Dance 

Spent 57 min on the phone last night with MS trying to link
fast passes Oh Man  I hope they get the bugs worked out soon.



DiznyDi said:


> Yes, Julie, Joy and Kathy, Kathy and Katie - we should try for a meet - or a mini meet.  Looks like bobbiwoz will be there then, too.  We'll be attending the Merry Mixer on the 16th so may be able to see you there if nothing else works out.
> 
> Sorry JT, can't help with your ticket question.  We purchased 2 'sets' of the DVC specially priced tickets. First set expires 12/9. We'll be activating 2nd set 12/13.  I'll face your question next year.  We've not taken advantage of the various offerings of the Premium pass.  I thought it would be great to have the 20% discount - until it was changed to 10%
> 
> DS and his wife have been with us since just before Thanksgiving.  They'll be traveling back to VA today.  Always nice to have the 'kids' come back home.  But equally nice to get my routine and my house back.
> 
> Enjoy your day Groupies!



*Hi Di * Let's do it! Would love to meet up. 
 My youngest DD and I will be checking into the Lodge
on Sunday 8th till Friday the 13th 
This first half of our vacation is a mother/daughter one.
We're flexible and easy. so just let us know time and place 
She is  looking forward to a much needed vac.
as she is a hospice social worker and soon bride-to-be.  (May 2014)  
On Friday the 13 We move over to BLT and the rest of the Family
in including DH will be arriving 
Mr. T pot and I can still get away over the weekend as well 



wildernessDad said:


> Well, we are back from our too-short vacation to the lodge and one night at VGF.  About the 1 bedroom at VGF. WOW!  What a fantastic villa that was!  The bed was the best bed I've ever slept in.  I hope VWL gets those beds!
> 
> Bought the obligatory December Wilderness Lodge Pin, this year featuring Humphrey.
> 
> Fastpass+ worked well, but we had to have our magic bands reset several times when trying to enter parks.  But I think that the magic bands will be a winner once the bugs are worked out.



*Hi WD* glad you had a great time. 
Looking forward to trying out those beds in Jan and
* What have I been missing?
 There are different WL Pins out each Year?
How did I not know this * 



Muushka said:


> We are here at our beloved. The weather is PERFECT .  The kind I dream of.
> 
> We went to MK for EMH the other night. In a word WONDERFUL. Low crowds, perfect weather.
> 
> The Lodge?  Well, the sofa has been replaced by the stove (Granny).
> After2 years with my wonderful induction range and seeing the beautiful one at VGF, nuff said.
> 
> Other than that, all is well in Groupie-dom.
> 
> We have a meet planned for tomorrow evening.   can't wait.
> 
> Cruise on Saturday.



So glad for you and Mr Muush
Please keep the Weather mild and the crowds down for us Muush 
 Enjoy the Magic and keep us posted 

 Di
Tina and I plan to go to the Merry Mixer on the 9th
 we're leaving on the 16th 

Hope to see you all soon


----------



## horselover

Sorry I'm going to miss you Teapot.           Is your DD getting married at WDW too?

For those headed down soon have a wonderful time!  I'm hoping the next 12 days goes by quickly.    I have a feeling I'm going to be longing for the Lodge even though I really do love BCV.  Nothing like the Lodge at Christmas though.   

Have a good weekend groupies!


----------



## Muushka

Hi Groupies

TP, we told Mickey to keep that awesome weather for you and all headed down there.
We think that it was the best ever.

After an aweful drive to Miami, we are all tucked into our pre cruise hotel.  

Tomorrow at 4:30 we will set sail.

We had a meet with 2 kats (litterally) and our new groupie Nikki and her husband and cutie pie son, Jack.  Fun!

We hope everyone hada wonderful Thanksgiving and best wishes for those heading down.


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's sooooooooo cold here in Reno!  We had a 30 degree temp change in 24 hours - the high for Tuesday happened at midnight and it just proceeded to get colder and colder.  BRRRRRRRRR!  And I heard a prediction of -20 sometime Friday or Saturday.  That's MN weather that I thought I left behind years ago.  I'm feeling very lucky knowing that it won't be long and I'll be enjoying warmer Florida in less than a week!
> 
> I agree Di!  I'm not certain on what date to suggest though?
> 
> The rest of my group is arriving the afternoon of the 12th and departing on the afternoon of the 16th and I think we may be rather commando (only the second visit for my niece and she wants to see a lot!  )  I should have good flexibility both before and after though!  And the mixer is always a good opportunity too.



When I left Texas it was in the 70's.  Yesterday (Thursday) it dropped to 34 and drizzly rain.  Today it kept dropping and my son posted pictures for me of our yard with the trees all covered in quite a bit of ice.  We have damage to a lot of our trees, but thankfully no damage to our house.  DH want to have a genie whisk me home and him here to finish the vacation with Kati!!  Each time I come to WDW in December, we have snow or something in TX.  


Kati and I leave late on the 14th, so I hope I get to meet some of y'all on the 13th.  We are in 5521.  Give us a call or pm me and I will give you my cell.



Dizny Dad said:


> Hi all . . . . . . . . always great to read of all of the escapades of our groupies and friends.
> 
> DiznyDi whispered early this morning . . . . _8 more sleeps_!



Please let me know when y'all get here.  Kati and I have not missed a December of seeing you both so far.  Have to at least get a picture of you and Kati together!



Kathymford said:


> Hi groupies!! We arrives last night, but had a one night values stay. For the record, I'm officially a snob. Cannot wait to get to the lodge we feel like our vacation hasn't even started yet. Lol on our way now!!



Let me know when you get here and we will sit by the fire for a while!



tea pot said:


> Spent 57 min on the phone last night with MS trying to link fast passes Oh Man  I hope they get the bugs worked out soon.
> 
> *Hi Di * Let's do it! Would love to meet up.
> My youngest DD and I will be checking into the Lodge
> on Sunday 8th till Friday the 13th
> This first half of our vacation is a mother/daughter one.
> We're flexible and easy. so just let us know time and place
> She is  looking forward to a much needed vac.
> as she is a hospice social worker and soon bride-to-be.  (May 2014)
> On Friday the 13 We move over to BLT and the rest of the Family
> in including DH will be arriving
> Mr. T pot and I can still get away over the weekend as well
> 
> Di
> Tina and I plan to go to the Merry Mixer on the 9th
> we're leaving on the 16th
> 
> Hope to see you all soon



I guess Kati and I have been lucky.  So far we have had no issues with the magic bands.  

Kati and I hope to make it to the Merry Mixer on the 9th also, but we won't be there very long since we will have to be at the Candlelight Processional at 5:00.  Hopefully we will see you around the lodge.  Either call me or pm me and we will try to meet downstairs.



Muushka said:


> Hi Groupies
> 
> TP, we told Mickey to keep that awesome weather for you and all headed down there.
> We think that it was the best ever.
> 
> After an aweful drive to Miami, we are all tucked into our pre cruise hotel.
> 
> Tomorrow at 4:30 we will set sail.
> 
> We had a meet with 2 kats (litterally) and our new groupie Nikki and her husband and cutie pie son, Jack.  Fun!
> 
> We hope everyone hada wonderful Thanksgiving and best wishes for those heading down.



These two kats litterally had a great time with y'all.  
Glad you are all tucked into your hotel.  Have a great cruise and will talk to you when you get back.


----------



## tea pot

horselover said:


> Sorry I'm going to miss you Teapot.           Is your DD getting married at WDW too?



No DD is not getting married in WDW 
We thought about it but she wanted to stay local.
She is my youngest and the first to get married.

Sorry we  just missed you guys again  maybe next year
Hope you have a truly Magical Vacation 



Muushka said:


> Hi Groupies
> 
> TP, we told Mickey to keep that awesome weather for you and all headed down there.
> We think that it was the best ever.



Thanks Muushka 

Off to finish packing 
take care groupies


----------



## twinklebug

Hopping in to give a great big *Thank You!* to all the folks who wished me a Happy Birthday last Friday.

The sentiments were very much appreciated


----------



## Dizny Dad

So, early this AM DiznyDi jumps out of bed to get ready for her trip to Akron, says nothing, but holds up four fingers in my direction with a big smile on her face . . . . . . I love the level of communication that develops after being in someone's life for so long . . . but I think only one of us will get the four sleeps she was implying!

See you all in The World!


----------



## tea pot

Hello from the world     The temp was 82. Today. Woo Hoo  Merry mixer was mobbed   Still fun to see so many D V C people.   Got my pin and ornament and enjoyed the show      Crowds are here but so is the holiday magic   Take care groupies


----------



## Granny

TeaPot...great to hear you're having a super time!  I've been looking at the Orlando temperatures and it looks like a week straight of 80 degree weather!  Enjoy the holiday spirit in the Land of Mickey! 



Oh...and pictures are always welcome.


----------



## sleepydog25

Just a quick drive-by posting as I haven't been on much lately.  Safe travels and heigh-ho good times to those on or about to be on vacation.  We're thinking of hitting the parks next Christmas season, but it's tough for *Luv* to get off work during that time.  I'd love to see the trees, the decorations, the lights.  We'll plan for it even if we don't get to go.  Have escaped most of the worst weather here:  ice storm only caused a 2-hr delay for school yesterday and today's snow is skating north of us.  

Have a good week, Groupies!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ahhhhhhh.....arrived at the lodge 1 1/2 hours ago.  It was -10 when I got up this morning and 82 when I stepped off the plane.  That's what I'm talkin' about!  Original plans were to hit a park but I realized I just want to spend some time taking in the lodge ambiance Since it's my only night here.  Does anyone else think it even smells great like a camp in the woods and not like any other Disney resort?!?

Almost kind of close to the dreaded dumpster view but first floor so can't see it.  Plus it's dark....maybe that's why I can't see it.    ha ha  Room is in excellent condition, no triple sheeting yet but a brand spanking new shower curtain liner!  lol

Having "dinner" at the Territory Lounge.  Started with the surprisingly good and different Smoked Turkey drink.   Next came the yummy smokey portabella mushroom soup and the TL crispy chicken with sweet and sour chili sauce was just dropped off.

Going to try and stay awake long enough to catch the water parade and the Christmas Party fireworks.  I probably ought to see how the hot tub is working too and think of DH home in long johns shoveling snow.  


_Posted from  DISboards.com App  for  Android_


----------



## jimmytammy

Joy and Kathy, hope yall have a great trip!!

Excited...was able to book a Wishes Dessert Party for our trip in Feb.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ahhhhhhh.....arrived at the lodge 1 1/2 hours ago.  It was -10 when I got up this morning and 82 when I stepped off the plane.  That's what I'm talkin' about!  Original plans were to hit a park but I realized I just want to spend some time taking in the lodge ambiance Since it's my only night here.  *Does anyone else think it even smells great like a camp in the woods and not like any other Disney resort?!?*
> 
> Almost kind of close to the dreaded dumpster view but first floor so can't see it.  Plus it's dark....maybe that's why I can't see it.    ha ha  Room is in excellent condition, no triple sheeting yet but a brand spanking new shower curtain liner!  lol
> 
> Having "dinner" at the Territory Lounge.  Started with the surprisingly good and different Smoked Turkey drink.   Next came the yummy smokey portabella mushroom soup and the TL crispy chicken with sweet and sour chili sauce was just dropped off.
> 
> Going to try and stay awake long enough to catch the water parade and the Christmas Party fireworks.  I probably ought to see how the hot tub is working too and think of DH home in long johns shoveling snow.
> 
> 
> _Posted from  DISboards.com App  for  Android_



Yes!  There's no place like the Lodge.               Is it strange that I'm already longing for my Christmas trip 2014 at the Lodge when I haven't even had this year's trip yet?   We'll have just as much fun at BCV right?            At least I'll get one night in Feb.  So glad my waitlist came through.

Safe travels Di & Dad!  You must be really close now.  One week from today for us.   Praying for no snow to mess up our travel day.


----------



## lodge

Magical again! It never fails here!


----------



## eliza61

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIoSga7tZPg&list=UUKX86dJGhTOn8NtRUqnATFQ#t=34


Totally cool.


----------



## tea pot

Thanks Eliza.    That's a keeper


----------



## Granny

Eliza...thanks for the link.  Just beautiful music and singing...amazing how good it sounded in a space not built for concerts.  

And to all enjoying the Lodge and its wonders...well, I'm a bit jealous but mostly excited for all of you.  Looks like great weather in Orlando and a magical time to be had by all.

By the way, I saw in the latest Disney Files that they are moving Festival of the Lion King to a new location in the Africa section of DAK sometime in 2014.  It's our favorite show so we look forward to seeing it in new surroundings...maybe even adding a new twist or two?

Peace and happiness to all you Groupies.


----------



## MiaSRN62

twinklebug said:


> Hopping in to give a great big *Thank You!* to all the folks who wished me a Happy Birthday last Friday.
> 
> The sentiments were very much appreciated



*Twinklebug.*...I have been overly stressed with work and school. I'm in final week right now. It's no excuse to miss sending you my best birthday wishes though. 
So please forgive me and accept these heartfelt, albeit a bit late, very happy birthday wishes!!!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the link *eliza*.....I am listening to it now as I am writing my two final papers for school due by Friday. It's getting me in the spirit. I've done very little baking (but did manage a couple batches of cookies in the past few days!). I started holiday cleaning but we have not gotten our tree yet because of school stress mostly. So your link is helping!!!! I'm in the home stretch. 

I wish all our Groupie friends in WDW this month a magical time!!! I wish I could be there with you---more than you know.  This is also the first official Christmas time I will not get to be with my daughter who lives in FL. It's affecting me big time. I was in WDW last Dec 11-18 and we had an early celebration together. Because of her upcoming wedding in April and the budget being tight right now, we could not manage a trip down to visit with her. So I need all the holiday spirit, love and good vibes I can get right now! This thread really helps me because you are all such friendly and good people. Sorry....I'm emotional writing now but I do mean this.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks Eliza!

And this morning at 3:30 AM, I hear a small voice, whispering (in case I was asleep): "two more sleeps"

So, in the twilight of the moment, I responded in as romantic a voice I had "what about the half still left"?

"It doesn't count anymore"

I hear the drums getting louder and louder. The lodge is calling!


----------



## DiznyDi

Yep, DDad's correct.  It's really difficult for me to sleep several days prior to our trip.  Friday will be here before we know it 

Thanks Eliza for the link!  Wow, wonderful.  I'm listening to it over and over.  I love Christmas.  Fruitcake and all.


----------



## tea pot

Just popping In  because I just have to share.    We are in our beloved lodge lobby sitting under the beautiful tree.  Waiting for the hand bell ringers concert to begin.    Ah can you feel the magic ?


----------



## DiznyDi

tea pot said:


> Just popping In  because I just have to share.    We are in our beloved lodge lobby sitting under the beautiful tree.  Waiting for the hand bell ringers concert to begin.    Ah can you feel the magic ?




I would loved to have heard this concert!  We were able to hear this one year.  I use the term 'hear' loosely.  The huge expanse of the lobby really dissipated the sound - but maybe I was just seated in a bad area.    Hope you thoroughly enjoyed this and it filled you with the Christmas Spirit.
See you tomorrow!

Ah, here I am again... up since 3.  I really would like to sleep.

DD and DSIL are here with us.  DD and I are going to finish up some shopping today.  They'll be taking care of our dog while we're gone. She's a golden/chow mix.  Looks like a miniature golden but has the temperament of a chow.  Now that she's older - 11 yrs. she has quieted down some.

Enjoy your day Groupies!


----------



## DiznyDi

Mini-meet for anyone at the World that would like to join us.

*TOWL*
*Tomorrow Friday 13th*
*8PM*

Hope to see you there!
Looking forward to renewing old acquaintances and making new ones.

Not certain how I feel about flying on Friday the 13th - I guess I should have exercised better caution when planning this trip.


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Mini-meet for anyone at the World that would like to join us.
> 
> *TOWL*
> *Tomorrow Friday 13th*
> *8PM*
> 
> Hope to see you there!
> Looking forward to renewing old acquaintances and making new ones.
> 
> Not certain how I feel about flying on Friday the 13th - I guess I should have exercised better caution when planning this trip.



Safe travels!    Too soon for me as we don't arrive until next week.  Have fun & hope we'll get a chance to catch up next week!


----------



## epcot1985

I just read from DVC news that the VWL will be getting a complete hard goods refurbishment, as well as they will be accommodating a 5th sleeper in the studios! Super pumped. We stayed in the refurbished rooms over in the main building last year and they were awesome.


----------



## Airb330

epcot1985 said:


> I just read from DVC news that the VWL will be getting a complete hard goods refurbishment, as well as they will be accommodating a 5th sleeper in the studios! Super pumped. We stayed in the refurbished rooms over in the main building last year and they were awesome. ddc4fddc4fddc4fddc4fddc4f



I just saw a tweet from the time share store with a picture. I'm not a fan if that new color couch (blah screams 1999 embassy suites) but the rest of it is a definitely needed upgrade.


----------



## MiaSRN62

tea pot said:


> Just popping In  because I just have to share.    We are in our beloved lodge lobby sitting under the beautiful tree.  Waiting for the hand bell ringers concert to begin.    Ah can you feel the magic ?



Yes....vicariously through YOU *Joy*!!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Mini-meet for anyone at the World that would like to join us.
> 
> *TOWL*
> *Tomorrow Friday 13th*
> *8PM*
> 
> Hope to see you there!
> Looking forward to renewing old acquaintances and making new ones.
> 
> Not certain how I feel about flying on Friday the 13th - I guess I should have exercised better caution when planning this trip.



I would like to be present via a Skype chat please??!!! lol
We flew on Sept 11 this year and the airports were so quiet you could hear crickets......and the plane was only 25% full. Everyone had their own row!
Have fun guys!!!! Trying to plan my daughter's wedding rehearsal dinner up there in April. The chefs from the Contemporary have not returned my calls 2x now???


----------



## Msmithmd

Oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!

That fifth person sleeping accommodation announced for the one bedroom is the biggest news for VWL in a long, long time!  

My family of five can finally plan on using our home resort more, with no one "sleeping bagging it".  

Anyone else excited about this?!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies epcot1985, Airb330 and Msmithmd!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Best wishes to all going to to the meet at TOTWL tonight, hope yall have a great time!!  So wishing we could be there with you


----------



## Linda67

Oh shame we can't make the meet, we have dinner reservations over at Epcot tonight. 
We would have loved to say hello to everyone
Tonight is our last night at the Lodge before we fly back to the UK and as always, we have loved staying here
The best Christmas decorations of all the resorts in our opinion


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies epcot1985, Airb330 and Msmithmd!!!!



Welcome all!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good morning Groupies!  It's a great way to start our day waking up at the Lodge. She is beautiful decked out in her holiday splendor. We are so happy to be here. 
We met up with twokats (Kathy and Katie) at the TOWL last evening to watch the Holiday Wishes fireworks display - spectacular!  Tea pot wasn't able to join us but we did meet her daughters who are just delightful!  We ran into Mr tea pot and one daughter while walking into the Contemporary so spent a few moments in conversation. We are hopeful of spending some time together tomorrow. I do have a few pictures that I'll try to post later. Today is to be a beautiful day with temps in the low 80's. A cold front is coming that will drop temps and bring some rain so we're taking full advantage of the sun and will be headed to Epcot for the day. 
Have a good week-end!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Good morning Groupies!  It's a great way to start our day waking up at the Lodge. She is beautiful decked out in her holiday splendor. We are so happy to be here.
> We met up with twokats (Kathy and Katie) at the TOWL last evening to watch the Holiday Wishes fireworks display - spectacular!  Tea pot wasn't able to join us but we did meet her daughters who are just delightful!  We ran into Mr tea pot and one daughter while walking into the Contemporary so spent a few moments in conversation. We are hopeful of spending some time together tomorrow. I do have a few pictures that I'll try to post later. Today is to be a beautiful day with temps in the low 80's. A cold front is coming that will drop temps and bring some rain so we're taking full advantage of the sun and will be headed to Epcot for the day.
> Have a good week-end!


Thanks for the report Diane!  Yall have a great time!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Mickeymorse!!!!
BTW, this is a special day for us as well, our DDs Bday is the 15th also


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Good morning Groupies!  It's a great way to start our day waking up at the Lodge. She is beautiful decked out in her holiday splendor. We are so happy to be here.
> We met up with twokats (Kathy and Katie) at the TOWL last evening to watch the Holiday Wishes fireworks display - spectacular!  Tea pot wasn't able to join us but we did meet her daughters who are just delightful!  We ran into Mr tea pot and one daughter while walking into the Contemporary so spent a few moments in conversation. We are hopeful of spending some time together tomorrow. I do have a few pictures that I'll try to post later. Today is to be a beautiful day with temps in the low 80's. A cold front is coming that will drop temps and bring some rain so we're taking full advantage of the sun and will be headed to Epcot for the day.
> Have a good week-end!



Thanks Diane. Hearing this helps put me in the holiday spirit because there is a snow/ice storm looming for today and I was getting a bit down. I am truly storm-weary. This is the 3 rd snow storm in under 7 days. I'm done!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday to Mickeymorse!!!!




And Happy birthday to Jimmytammy's daughter (Kristian)!!!!!


----------



## PoohsFan1

I'm coming here to say that our family just booked 6 nights in a studio at VWL in May and we are very excited about it.  We were originally booked at HHI for June but decided that we wanted to head back to the World instead.  This will be our first stay at VWL but have stayed in the Lodge twice


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Poohsfan1!!!!
PM me if you would like your dates added to the upcoming trips page


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy birthday to Mickeymorse!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Happy birthday to Jimmytammy's daughter (Kristian)!!!!!



Maria says it so well that I decided to capture it and pretend I posted it!
Oh, and I am still at sea, enjoying our cruise!
Okay, so I am a tad in denial, on both.  BUT, I still wish you both a very happy birthday AND I wish we were still at sea!

We had a fabulous cruise.  Met some great people, had our favorite acrivities person on this ship (this is his third different ship that we have sailed with him).  Great food, great weather, all in all, wish we were still there!



PoohsFan1 said:


> I'm coming here to say that our family just booked 6 nights in a studio at VWL in May and we are very excited about it.  We were originally booked at HHI for June but decided that we wanted to head back to the World instead.  This will be our first stay at VWL but have stayed in the Lodge twice



Whoa!  A potential new Groupie????????
Visit us often, we will be excited with you .  Oh, and grab yourself our mascot Moosie. 
 He loves to be seen here on the dis.


----------



## PoohsFan1

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies Poohsfan1!!!!
> PM me if you would like your dates added to the upcoming trips page



Thank you, I have already PM'd you with our dates 



Muushka said:


> Whoa!  A potential new Groupie????????
> Visit us often, we will be excited with you .  Oh, and grab yourself our mascot Moosie.
> He loves to be seen here on the dis.



, I will definitely be on this thread a lot and get to know all of you wonderful DISers.  The lodge is one of our favorite onsite resorts and we have been wanting to try out VWL for a long time, however every time I would check for availability, it would be all booked up.  I was very excited to see our week opened when I checked yesterday.  We originally had HHI booked for the first week of June, but we all decided that we wanted to head back to WDW again .  

Just for curiosity sake, I know the resort is small, but is there a view that is better then the other?  I think I had read it is either a woods or a pool view that you would get.  What do you all prefer?


----------



## jimmytammy

PoohsFan
Most views are of trees.  That sounds bad but it goes with the theming.  If you ask for a a room near elevator, may afford you a better view of pool.


----------



## cahedberg

Hi Groupies! We're 19 days out from our trip and I just realized I haven't been on here since before thanksgiving!? Oh my! We got our Magic Bands last week and I've been on the My Disney Experience app a lot trying to get it to work. Not going so well. Anyone else tried it out? It seems to think I have two accounts and my lodge reservations are in one and our dining in another. Lol. Oh well, I'll be planning the old fashion way, my passporters guide, and an excel file. 

Hope those of you traveling are enjoying WDW. One question, Osborne Festival of Lights thumbs up or skip it? Thoughts? I've never seen it and it will still be going on when we arrive for one more night.

Merry Christmas all!  Safe travels, and holidays.


----------



## sleepydog25

A huge welcome and howdy-do to our new Groupies:  *epcot1985, Airb330 and Msmithmd, and PoohsFan1!  *It's always great to have new fans of the Lodge to join our friendly group.  Each of you exhibit a love of the Lodge, and that's all you need to be a Groupie (well, there is the $50 initiation fee, check made payable to _moi_--PM me for details ).  

I've been busy the past week with rehearsals for our annual "Nutcracker" performance.  No, I am not a qualified dancer, but I can move spryly enough to be Drosselmeyer as I have been the past eight years.  The ballet and the role certainly help put me in the Christmas spirit.  

Save travels and warm wishes to all this holiday season!


----------



## bluecastle

This time of year I always wish I could be at the lodge. It was a dream of mine that finally came true in 2009 and I will always be thankful for that trip. 
I was wondering if any of you heard about the refurb of the villas that is scheduled in 2014. Does anyone know the dates? I have been trying to get there for 2 years now and do not even want to consider changing my resort because of construction and the disruption of the peacefulness of the villas. I actually was reading about other villas (mostly Boardwalk) and then one of my Disney Internet radio stations started playing the WL music and I took it as a sign! I really don't want to stay anywhere else. Please post if anyone hears any details. TIA!


----------



## dsneygirl

Just got back from a quick 2 night stay after our cruise.  The lodge was stunning in all its holiday splendor.  I am so glad they haven't cut back on it.

We were in a 2B 428, it's a corner so a little different layout but seemed huge and we had windows on 2 sides looking towards woods/bust stop.

have to give a huge shout out to Peter at the Recreation/Boat/Bike rental.  The chain fell off my son's bike we were later for HDDR, he picked up the bikes and made 2 trips by golf cart to get us all there on time.


----------



## Granny

cahedberg said:


> Hope those of you traveling are enjoying WDW. One question, Osborne Festival of Lights thumbs up or skip it? Thoughts? I've never seen it and it will still be going on when we arrive for one more night.



I'd have to give it an enthusiastic thumbs up.  It is a spectacular and something you won't see at any other time of the year.  And there's even a nasty rumor that this attraction may not come back to WDW in the future.   We find it to be exhilarating and enjoy walking the streets drinking hot chocolate while it "snows".  Enjoy! 



sleepydog25 said:


> I've been busy the past week with rehearsals for our annual "Nutcracker" performance.  No, I am not a qualified dancer, but I can move spryly enough to be Drosselmeyer as I have been the past eight years.  The ballet and the role certainly help put me in the Christmas spirit.



Hey, that's a cool part to play...eight years worth, huh?  Sounds like a great tradition you've built there.  Enjoy your performances...what amazing music that is.  



bluecastle said:


> I was wondering if any of you heard about the refurb of the villas that is scheduled in 2014. Does anyone know the dates? I have been trying to get there for 2 years now and do not even want to consider changing my resort because of construction and the disruption of the peacefulness of the villas. I actually was reading about other villas (mostly Boardwalk) and then one of my Disney Internet radio stations started playing the WL music and I took it as a sign! I really don't want to stay anywhere else. Please post if anyone hears any details. TIA!




Haven't heard any dates yet.  I don't know how noisy these refurbs are so I can't provide input on that.  It wouldn't bother me, but if you are worried about it, you may want to put off that trip to VWL one more year or until after the dates are firmed up.  Good luck!




dsneygirl said:


> Just got back from a quick 2 night stay after our cruise.  The lodge was stunning in all its holiday splendor.  I am so glad they haven't cut back on it.
> 
> We were in a 2B 428, it's a corner so a little different layout but seemed huge and we had windows on 2 sides looking towards woods/bust stop.
> 
> have to give a huge shout out to Peter at the Recreation/Boat/Bike rental.  The chain fell off my son's bike we were later for HDDR, he picked up the bikes and made 2 trips by golf cart to get us all there on time.



Sounds like a wonderful trip.  We are familiar with those corner 2BR layouts with the large living room and galley kitchen...most seem to like it a lot.  

And great to hear another CM making another magical moment for you and your family.  All in all, they really do a great job, don't they?


----------



## Granny

And for all our Groupies enjoying WDW and some mini-meets...



WHERE ARE THE PICTURES!!!


----------



## tea pot

So sorry granny.  On our way home today will post pics soon.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hope everyone has a great week!!  Christmas is just round the corner


----------



## sleepydog25

cahedberg said:


> *Hope those of you traveling are enjoying WDW. One question, Osborne Festival of Lights thumbs up or skip it? Thoughts? I've never seen it and it will still be going on when we arrive for one more night.*
> 
> Merry Christmas all!  Safe travels, and holidays.


I almost missed this query.  Absolutely you should take in the Osborne Lights.  It is one of my top three must-dos during the holidays at WDW.  I had seen pictures and heard accounts before my first viewing a few years back, but nothing prepared me for the actual experience.  The first time the synchronized lights begin flashing to the beat of the music, I was hooked.  You don't want to miss them.  The rumors are out there about the lights going away or moving, but given their popularity, I suspect they will be around somewhere in some form for years to come, perhaps just not in that particular area. 

Enjoy!


----------



## DisneyElite4

Just wanted to pop in and say hi! 

We had a fantastic time at VWL the first week of December. We fell in love with the place and can't wait to go back again someday! The weather was perfect and the crowds seemed low (to us at least). The only downside was that our DS came down with the flu smack-dab in the middle of our trip. Fortunately he had recently had his flu shot, so it was a very mild version of the flu and we were able to get out of the room and redeem our trip toward the end of our stay. Although if you must have the flu at Disney World, the best place to do so is in a one-bedroom villa with your own kitchen and laundry facilities. Our DS didn't leave the room for an entire two days, except to be rocked in front of the Christmas tree at the wee hours of the morning (great memory). DH and I took turns running to Roaring Forks for food. Fortunately neither of us even got so much as a little cold, and DS bounced back quickly!

We really enjoyed meeting twokats and Muushka! We didn't take any photos together as the visit was a little short, but enjoyed visiting for a little by the lovely fireplace and Christmas tree. I miss it already and wish I was back there right now!


----------



## Melissa79

We love VWL! Just went in November for 10 days. Great time as always. I'm always surprised how few people I see up early in the morning (like 5am). It's beautiful that time of day. I always catch a couple sunrises from the dock, too.
Here's a short video of one:
http://youtu.be/sjRXZH3xOEo


----------



## sleepydog25

Melissa79 said:


> We love VWL! Just went in November for 10 days. Great time as always. I'm always surprised how few people I see up early in the morning (like 5am). It's beautiful that time of day. I always catch a couple sunrises from the dock, too.
> Here's a short video of one:
> http://youtu.be/sjRXZH3xOEo


Lovely video.  Made me long for the Lodge.  I must admit, however, that I'm not a get up and get out by 5 a.m. type.  6?  Yep.  5?  Not so much.  On the chance occasion I have done so there, it is usually gorgeous and tranquil.  Thanks!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> And for all our Groupies enjoying WDW and some mini-meets...
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE ARE THE PICTURES!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Melissa79 said:


> We love VWL! Just went in November for 10 days. Great time as always. I'm always surprised how few people I see up early in the morning (like 5am). It's beautiful that time of day. I always catch a couple sunrises from the dock, too.
> Here's a short video of one:
> http://youtu.be/sjRXZH3xOEo



So beautiful and peaceful....wish I was there


----------



## PoohsFan1

jimmytammy said:


> PoohsFan
> Most views are of trees.  That sounds bad but it goes with the theming.  If you ask for a a room near elevator, may afford you a better view of pool.



Thank you, I kind of thought so, and that is fine by me.  We really like the woodsy view.  I wasn't sure if there were any other types of views.


----------



## horselover

I'll post pictures!  Just one more sleep to go.            We leave tomorrow afternoon.  I'm actually glad it's tomorrow & not today.  More snow on the way for us this afternoon.    3-6" on top of the frozen wasteland we currently have.            I'm sure it would have resulted in a flight delay.  Every time I take an afternoon flight I always regret it.  But by tomorrow we'll have sunny skies so hoping for no delays!  

Looking forward to seeing Di & Dad.  I don't think I overlap anyone else.  Can't wait to get over to the Lodge for a visit.   I think a Lapu Lapu + a Lodge visit will be in order very early into our trip.      

Safe travels to all that are doing any traveling over the holidays.   Pictures to come!  Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## sleepydog25

PoohsFan1 said:


> Thank you, I kind of thought so, and that is fine by me.  We really like the woodsy view.  I wasn't sure if there were any other types of views.


Just to echo JT's comments, woods view is the common theme at VWL.  As he suggests, asking for a pool view indicates you'd like to be on the side of VWL facing the lake with possible glimpses of water through the ubiquitous trees.  We also request a courtyard view which, if honored, puts you quite near the pool and offers some of the best views.  Further, we ask for floors 2-4 as those levels offer better sight lines.  We don't ask for the fifth floor as the balconies there are of the dormer variety, meaning they're enclosed, and you have to stand to look over the balcony railing.  On the plus side for that floor, the rooms have higher, cathedral-ish ceilings so might feel roomier.  I will say that being on the lake side of VWL offers views, albeit through the trees, of EWP and the higher explosions from Wishes.  Good luck!


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> I'll post pictures!  Just one more sleep to go.            We leave tomorrow afternoon.  I'm actually glad it's tomorrow & not today.  More snow on the way for us this afternoon.    3-6" on top of the frozen wasteland we currently have.            I'm sure it would have resulted in a flight delay.  Every time I take an afternoon flight I always regret it.  But by tomorrow we'll have sunny skies so hoping for no delays!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing Di & Dad.  I don't think I overlap anyone else.  Can't wait to get over to the Lodge for a visit.   I think a Lapu Lapu + a Lodge visit will be in order very early into our trip.
> 
> Safe travels to all that are doing any traveling over the holidays.   Pictures to come!  Merry Christmas to all!


Have a great trip!  Safe travels, too.


----------



## PoohsFan1

sleepydog25 said:


> Just to echo JT's comments, woods view is the common theme at VWL.  As he suggests, asking for a pool view indicates you'd like to be on the side of VWL facing the lake with possible glimpses of water through the ubiquitous trees.  We also request a courtyard view which, if honored, puts you quite near the pool and offers some of the best views.  Further, we ask for floors 2-4 as those levels offer better sight lines.  We don't ask for the fifth floor as the balconies there are of the dormer variety, meaning they're enclosed, and you have to stand to look over the balcony railing.  On the plus side for that floor, the rooms have higher, cathedral-ish ceilings so might feel roomier.  I will say that being on the lake side of VWL offers views, albeit through the trees, of EWP and the higher explosions from Wishes.  Good luck!



Thank you, Thank you, for the insight .  The view really doesn't bother me because I know that whatever we get will be gorgeous (unless there is a view of a dumpster or a service area).  However, the courtyard view sounds really nice, but from the way you described it seems like that is a hard one to get.  As for the balconies, I usually request highest floor possible but since the highest floor possible has the dormer balcony, I will definitely request a lower room.  This is really great information....thank you again.


----------



## sleepydog25

PoohsFan1 said:


> Thank you, Thank you, for the insight .  The view really doesn't bother me because I know that whatever we get will be gorgeous (unless there is a view of a dumpster or a service area).  However, the courtyard view sounds really nice, but from the way you described it seems like that is a hard one to get.  As for the balconies, I usually request highest floor possible but since the highest floor possible has the dormer balcony, I will definitely request a lower room.  This is really great information....thank you again.


You're most welcome!  I've never had a bad view at VWL, and I've even been close to the DDV (dreaded dumpster view).  I'm sure there are a small handful of rooms at the far end of the hallways that might not be ideal, but the odds are in your favor.  You are correct about the limited number of courtyard view rooms--I've gotten such a room twice in the 9-10 years I've been going to VWL.  However, I've had a lakeside room every time but once, and in each of those instances, I was able to see Wishes from my balcony, at least the higher explosions of which there are many.  Better yet, I suggest taking a walk down to the beach in time to catch the EWP from there, then hang around and catch Wishes as well.  No, you can't see all of Wishes from the beach, either, but you can see plenty, and you don't have to fight the crowds at MK.    Regardless, I'm certain you'll love the Lodge.


----------



## dsneygirl

We had a photopass photographer who was a saint and took so many photos of my boys.  My toddler is very difficult.
















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sleepydog25

Love the pics!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DiznyDi

OK Groupies, I have a little time this AM.  Here's a few photos.  



*From our balcony.  Not the lake view we had requested, but a nice view nonetheless.*




*Ahh the Villas lobby tree.  It's been re-decorated this year with cute wool felt moose and bears.*




*Crazy carpet.  It hasn't all been replaced - only sections. 
*


----------



## DiznyDi

*Top of the World Lounge with twokats (Kathy) and princesskat (Katie)*




*tea pot's girls enjoyed the fireworks from TOWL too*




*We enjoyed coffee and conversation on Main Street USA with tea pot (Joy) and her husband.  Wonderful to meet up with friends!*


----------



## DiznyDi

*Holidays Around The World - at Epcot*




*It was snowing as we entered the mixer.  We were surprised how few persons were in line.  The venue quickly filled up however.*








*Osborne Lights - fabulous as always!*


----------



## DiznyDi

*Walkway to the new Grand Floridian Villas.  They're amazing!*




*The gingerbread house at the Grand Floridian*




*Just beautiful!*









We're meeting Kat4Disney at the Main Street Bakery for coffee later this morning.  This is her last day here.  horselover and family arrive today.  We hope to meet up with them prior to our departure on the 22nd.

The past few days have had clear skies, but cooler temps.  By tomorrow we should be back into the 80's.

We attended a 'Practically Perfect Preview' DVC private screening of Saving Mr Banks at Hollywood Studios.  Probably about 1400 persons attended the viewing at the Premier Theatre.  Drinks and popcorn were provided.  There were prizes for Mary Poppins trivia and a photo op at the conclusion.  This really made for a pleasant evening.  The Studios were deserted except for the DVCer's at the conclusion.  Even the Osborne Lights were off.


----------



## eliza61

WOWZER!!  thanks for the pictures guys.  I'm nursing a bear of a cold and this was just the ticket to perk me up.

Disneygirl, you kids are adorable.  Love the pj's  LOL.

Di, thanks for the shots.  I'm going to have to give GF a try again.  The old guy and I stayed there a few years back and it was not the best trip.  It was the year that they outsourced the valet parking and cut back on mousekeeping.  YIKES, every thing was soooo slow.  Now I'm gun shy on trying it again.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Disneygirl*....great pics! Love the PJ's!

*DisneyElite* ...glad you had a great trip except for the flu 

*Horselover*....safe trip and hoping for lost of trip reports!!! I feel your pain about the snow & ice. We've had 4 storms in 9 days here in PA and that is well beyond what is tolerable by me!!!! 

*Di*....love your photos and enjoy following you along on FB. Glad you got to meet up with *Teapot* and her hubby!!!!  Keep 'em coming!

*eliza*.....get better quick!!!!!


----------



## dsneygirl

Thanks everyone.  PJs were from Disneystore.com


----------



## mickeymorse

Hello groupies. It's been quite some time since I have been on here. Thank you for all the birthday wishes. The years keep rolling along faster and faster. 

I feel for you Eliza. I'm battling one myself. Just hoping it's gone before Christmas. 

Love all the pictures. It's been 2 yrs since our last stay at the Lodge. Thankfully we have a trip booked for March 9-15. Kids school break. They are too old now to pull out of school so we have to go during breaks when the crowds are higher.

To all the groupies down there now, have a great time and wish I was there to see the decorations.


----------



## tea pot

Hello groupies
We arrived home between snow storms,got 8 inches yesterday
 Today is one my favorite winter days, The sunny day after a Snow Fall.
Just beautiful... 
Now I'm really in the Christmas spirit

Thanks so much *Di* for posting those beautiful pictures 
The  DIS podcast posted a video on youtube of the 
Saving Mr. Banks screening.   So glad you got to go!

*Disneygirl *
Your Boys are just too cute! 

Merry Christmas Groupies


----------



## PoohsFan1

I absolutely love all the pictures that all of you have posted, they are all so gorgeous.  We were lucky enough to go during the Christmas season back in 2009 and it has to be my family's favorite trip yet.  Nothing beats walking around the different parks and resorts and seeing all of the beautiful Christmas decorations.  I have to say I was so in awe of the Christmas tree in WL, my jaw dropped once I saw it.  If my work schedule would allow me to (I work in retail), you can bet we would be back for Christmas again and we would be staying at VWL too .


----------



## jimmytammy

Loving the pics and video!!

Eliza, hope you feel better very soon

Excited, our FPplus window opened yesterday for our Feb. trip. It has been a bit challenging, slow process, but fun

Hope all have a great Thursday!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just popping in to say that my trip to the Wonderful World of Disney is over and it's been a brutal wake up in wintery Minnesota.  

Had a wonderful trip with my nieces and thoroughly enjoyed 2 groupie mini meets with twokats (Kathy and Katie) and DiznyDi and Dad (Di and Rich - such patient people waiting on me with my late start and monorail troubles!).  It was great to meet you all!

Finally, this is what I'm wishing for today:


----------



## Muushka

Thank you all for posting the pictures.  
How much fun is it that I can look at the pictures and actually identify the participants!
I really missed our Disney Parents (Di and Dad) and Teapot and Mr Teapot this year.


I was pretty disappointed with VWL housekeeping this time.  We woke up late on checkout day (our fault) and were pretty rushed.  I packed the place the night before and we always do a last minute scan to get missed items.  Of course, when we boarded the ship we realized we missed a couple of items.  At least 2 pair of shorts and who knows what else in a drawer.  But more importantly, a very nice bracelet was left in the bathroom.  Pandora type.  Not quite as expensive, but still a very nice bracelet.  I really thought that housekeeping would turn it in, but they didn't.  I called and they have no note of anything left in our room.  And we left a nice tip and note.  Sheesh.


----------



## dsneygirl

Muushka said:


> Thank you all for posting the pictures.
> How much fun is it that I can look at the pictures and actually identify the participants!
> I really missed our Disney Parents (Di and Dad) and Teapot and Mr Teapot this year.
> 
> 
> I was pretty disappointed with VWL housekeeping this time.  We woke up late on checkout day (our fault) and were pretty rushed.  I packed the place the night before and we always do a last minute scan to get missed items.  Of course, when we boarded the ship we realized we missed a couple of items.  At least 2 pair of shorts and who knows what else in a drawer.  But more importantly, a very nice bracelet was left in the bathroom.  Pandora type.  Not quite as expensive, but still a very nice bracelet.  I really thought that housekeeping would turn it in, but they didn't.  I called and they have no note of anything left in our room.  And we left a nice tip and note.  Sheesh.



 My husband lost his glasses at BCV before the cruise and no sign of them either.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Thank you all for posting the pictures.
> How much fun is it that I can look at the pictures and actually identify the participants!
> I really missed our Disney Parents (Di and Dad) and Teapot and Mr Teapot this year.
> 
> 
> I was pretty disappointed with VWL housekeeping this time.  We woke up late on checkout day (our fault) and were pretty rushed.  I packed the place the night before and we always do a last minute scan to get missed items.  Of course, when we boarded the ship we realized we missed a couple of items.  At least 2 pair of shorts and who knows what else in a drawer.  But more importantly, a very nice bracelet was left in the bathroom.  Pandora type.  Not quite as expensive, but still a very nice bracelet.  I really thought that housekeeping would turn it in, but they didn't.  I called and they have no note of anything left in our room.  And we left a nice tip and note.  Sheesh.



Did you speak with the main lost and found Barb?  More than once I've heard of items getting lost in la la land for quite some time and finally catching up with the owner - sometimes months later.  If things were correctly explained to me eventually all lost and found items from both parks and resorts are turned over to the main lost and found by the MK who do sometimes match them up with their owners but there are transit times etc. etc.  It may not happen but I'd be certain to contact them and get them a description of the bracelet and your contact info.


----------



## twinklebug

Loving the pics! Wishing we had been able to be there with you all.

I'm swapping off my AKV rooms for VWL in another browser window... but it looks like I need to wait for morning and MS to open so I can rent one little point off them. 

Question for all those returning from recent trips to VWL: Did you happen to notice what they did to the pool during the recent refurb? I'm hoping they did not make the deep end shallower ... it's perfect already.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> Loving the pics! Wishing we had been able to be there with you all.
> 
> I'm swapping off my AKV rooms for VWL in another browser window... but it looks like I need to wait for morning and MS to open so I can rent one little point off them.
> 
> Question for all those returning from recent trips to VWL: Did you happen to notice what they did to the pool during the recent refurb? I'm hoping they did not make the deep end shallower ... it's perfect already.



It seemed to have been typical maintenance and perhaps refinishing - at least the hot tub seemed to have a little different surface than I remembered.  And broken tiles and jets were all fixed up.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It seemed to have been typical maintenance and perhaps refinishing - at least the hot tub seemed to have a little different surface than I remembered.  And broken tiles and jets were all fixed up.


What?  No adult drink dispenser coming out of the giant rock next to the hot tub?  Dang it!  I was so hoping. . .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> What?  No adult drink dispenser coming out of the giant rock next to the hot tub?  Dang it!  I was so hoping. . .



 Apparently they removed or forgot those upgrades.


----------



## PoohsFan1

sleepydog25 said:


> What?  No adult drink dispenser coming out of the giant rock next to the hot tub?  Dang it!  I was so hoping. . .





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Apparently they removed or forgot those upgrades.




You guys crack me up


----------



## dsneygirl

twinklebug said:


> Loving the pics! Wishing we had been able to be there with you all.
> 
> I'm swapping off my AKV rooms for VWL in another browser window... but it looks like I need to wait for morning and MS to open so I can rent one little point off them.
> 
> Question for all those returning from recent trips to VWL: Did you happen to notice what they did to the pool during the recent refurb? I'm hoping they did not make the deep end shallower ... it's perfect already.




I didn't notice anything different.


----------



## Muushka

dsneygirl said:


> My husband lost his glasses at BCV before the cruise and no sign of them either.



That's too bad.  Seems to me if they find something in the villa, they should turn it in.  But that's just me.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Did you speak with the main lost and found Barb?  More than once I've heard of items getting lost in la la land for quite some time and finally catching up with the owner - sometimes months later.  If things were correctly explained to me eventually all lost and found items from both parks and resorts are turned over to the main lost and found by the MK who do sometimes match them up with their owners but there are transit times etc. etc.  It may not happen but I'd be certain to contact them and get them a description of the bracelet and your contact info.



No Kat, I didn't call the main L&F but I will do that, thank you.

I can't remember if I posted this from June, but I lost my watch at Disney Quest.
I gave them a brief description (a gold (colored) watch, female) and sure enough when we got home, it was there.
I tried to thank the management there this time but they were pretty busy.


----------



## DiznyDi

As we approach the end of our stay, the lobby is a buzz of activity with people everywhere.  We were able to make the connection with Kat4Disney and enjoyed coffee on Main Street USA.





After several days of cooler temperatures, we were able to spend some time at the pool this afternoon.








Love the boats!







We've not made the connection with Julie and family though have been texting back and forth trying to get together.  Maybe tomorrow.....

You can't imagine the crowds at the Magic Kingdom. I don't know that we have ever been here when it has been this crowded.  Unreal!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> Thank you all for posting the pictures.
> How much fun is it that I can look at the pictures and actually identify the participants!
> I really missed our Disney Parents (Di and Dad) and Teapot and Mr Teapot this year.
> 
> 
> I was pretty disappointed with VWL housekeeping this time.  We woke up late on checkout day (our fault) and were pretty rushed.  I packed the place the night before and we always do a last minute scan to get missed items.  Of course, when we boarded the ship we realized we missed a couple of items.  At least 2 pair of shorts and who knows what else in a drawer.  But more importantly, a very nice bracelet was left in the bathroom.  Pandora type.  Not quite as expensive, but still a very nice bracelet.  I really thought that housekeeping would turn it in, but they didn't.  I called and they have no note of anything left in our room.  And we left a nice tip and note.  Sheesh.




Sorry to read about the bracelet.

Lost and found at WDW varies so much.  At AKV they found a very ratty blankie, which was wonderful of course, but my friend left 2 pairs of trousers in a garment bag which was never found.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> That's too bad.  Seems to me if they find something in the villa, they should turn it in.  But that's just me.
> 
> 
> .



That sucks Muush.  Last year when I dropped Sid the squid off at school I left my wedding band on the sink at the Hampton Inn.  The wonderful staff there called me before I had even crossed the border into West Virginia.

Interestingly enough I just ran into my neighbors daughter, she is a college senior and used to be a mousekeeper at the contemp.  she unfortunately got a bit discouraged because evidently in 2010 wdw really cut the housekeeping staff at all the resorts, some thing to the tune of 20-25%.    she said there was simply no way for them to keep doing a great job.
(disclaimer:  just one girls view, take with a grain of salt)


----------



## DiznyDi

This is our last full day at The World.  We started our day as Flag Family.  I know we've seen this photo before, it was nice to see it again and take a few moments to remember a dear friend.





Raising the flags with Ranger Don.





Bay Lake on this gorgeous morning.  Today's high - 86!


----------



## dsneygirl

DiznyDi said:


> This is our last full day at The World.  We started our day as Flag Family.  I know we've seen this photo before, it was nice to see it again and take a few moments to remember a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the flags with Ranger Don.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bay Lake on this gorgeous morning.  Today's high - 86!




Great photos!


----------



## PoohsFan1

Great photos DiznyDi  and I hope you have a wonderful last day.  Just out of curiosity, how does one go about being Flag Family of the Day?  I have heard about this but never knew how you can be considered.  This would be something that my kids would get a kick out of doing plus I could get some awesome pictures from the view up there .


----------



## MiaSRN62

Love all your photos *Di* and *Rich*---what a nice way to end the trip as flag family! And great you got to meet up with *Kathy*. Was that MK photo of the crowds last night (Fri)??? I have never seen anything like that either. Was this a MVMCP? 
*Muushka*.....omg.....so sad about the bracelet  I feel awful for you. 
And lastly....just adore the Ranger Stan photo


----------



## DiznyDi

PoohsFan1 said:


> Great photos DiznyDi  and I hope you have a wonderful last day.  Just out of curiosity, how does one go about being Flag Family of the Day?  I have heard about this but never knew how you can be considered.  This would be something that my kids would get a kick out of doing plus I could get some awesome pictures from the view up there .



Flag Family is one of those hidden treasures. You must be stayng at the Lodge to participate. Upon check-in ask about Flag Family availability. The more days you're staying, the greater the possibility. We stayed 9 nights this trip and had 3 dates available to us. If there is no availability ask to be notified in case of a cancellation. It is a wonderful unique experience.


----------



## PoohsFan1

DiznyDi said:


> Flag Family is one of those hidden treasures. You must be stayng at the Lodge to participate. Upon check-in ask about Flag Family availability. The more days you're staying, the greater the possibility. We stayed 9 nights this trip and had 3 dates available to us. If there is no availability ask to be notified in case of a cancellation. It is a wonderful unique experience.



Thanks for the info, so I guess since we will be staying at VWL we will have no chance at it...oh well, no biggie something to think about the next time we are staying at the Lodge .


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PoohsFan1 said:


> Thanks for the info, so I guess since we will be staying at VWL we will have no chance at it...oh well, no biggie something to think about the next time we are staying at the Lodge .



If you're staying at VWL you can be flag family if there are openings - both WL and VWL are considered to be part of the same resort and can all participate in the same activities.


----------



## PoohsFan1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If you're staying at VWL you can be flag family if there are openings - both WL and VWL are considered to be part of the same resort and can all participate in the same activities.



Thank you, thank you....with this new piece of info, I will definitely be asking about available dates during our stay .  It seems like such a fun thing to do.


----------



## crabbie1

I have just read the last 6 pages whilst lay in bed in the freezing UK. How I wish I was there. Another 345 days till we go home. Does anyone know about the refurb at the villas? Someone posted on the UK board about the studios sleeping 5?


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Anniversary Inkmahm & Dynaguy!!!!


----------



## BarryS

crabbie1 said:


> I have just read the last 6 pages whilst lay in bed in the freezing UK. How I wish I was there. Another 345 days till we go home. Does anyone know about the refurb at the villas? Someone posted on the UK board about the studios sleeping 5?



Here's the article from DVCNews about it:
http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/news/2462-more-deluxe-studios-will-soon-sleep-five-guests

This had peaked my curiosity since we are a family of 5 and the points/night for a studio are much more affordable. (At least at the moment - who knows if they will shuffle the points around between studios and 1BRs).


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies BarryS!!!!
And thanks for sharing this info
Trying to figure out why they would make a studio sleep 5, but not a 1 bed


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Anniversary Inkmahm & Dynaguy!
​


----------



## crabbie1

BarryS said:


> Here's the article from DVCNews about it:
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/news/2462-more-deluxe-studios-will-soon-sleep-five-guests
> 
> This had peaked my curiosity since we are a family of 5 and the points/night for a studio are much more affordable. (At least at the moment - who knows if they will shuffle the points around between studios and 1BRs).



Thankyou. X


----------



## sleepydog25

Happy Christmas Eve!  Cold here but not snowing and not icing, so we're thankful for that. . .although a little snow would be okay (though *Luv* disagrees ).  Hope all of your holidays are special.


----------



## mossauer

Just purchased DVC with VWL as our home resort.  Looking forward to many holiday seasons here.


----------



## Granny

Happy Christmas Eve to one and all!!

And a special welcome to *mossauer*...what a great way to start off your posting on the DIS Boards!  Welcome to the Groupies, and congratulations on your great purchase at our beloved VWL.  You'll never regret it!!



He's getting close!





Hope you all weren't naughty!  

 As for me....well....


----------



## MiaSRN62

Welcome to all the new comers including *BarryS* and *mossauer*!!!

*And Merry Christmas eve to all my friends here!
*​


----------



## sleepydog25

mossauer said:


> Just purchased DVC with VWL as our home resort.  Looking forward to many holiday seasons here.


Congrats!  There is no better place to stay in Disney than VWL especially when you visit during the holidays.  And, welcome to the Groupies!  I think you'll find us the friendliest place on the DisBoards, even if we say so ourselves.  

I have been naughty all year, but I'm thinking Santa is gonna stop by here anyway.  I've some NSA tape on him. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies mossauer!!!!
We feel honored that your 1st post, you stopped here

And congrats on your purchase, here is too many years of VWL enjoyment!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Merry Christmas Everyone!!


----------



## Granny

Merry Christmas everyone!!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Dizny Dad

Merry Christmas to all, and holiday cheer thru the week!

Now that DiznyDi and I are back after a wonderful 10 day stay at The Lodge, allow me to make a few observations:

It was great to meet up with Teapot & Mr. Teapot (Joy & Stephen), Twokats (Kathy & Katie) and KAT4Disney (Kathy) and spend a little magic time with them.  Always an "Event" in my book!

I learned once again what is really meant by the Tee Shirt with the monorail and the words "Please stand clear of my vacation; Por Favor, ".  As I stood behind a line of parade enthusiasts in the MK, a buggy was gently placed on the back of my leg, and a double nudge given.  Looking behind, I was met with a face indicating I was blocking their way and I needed to move.  Gosh, I had no idea they were on vacation; I should have stood clear . . .

TOTWL was once again noticeably unused during the early evening hours both times we decided to go.  Both times we arrived ~7:30PM ish and found two or three couples there; all tables at the windows available.  The crowd thickened as we approached 9PM getting reading for the fireworks show.  Glad it is quiet and private, but I fear it will mean opening it up to all and creating another venue that is sardine-ish at best.

Although we found the crowds heavier than our normal 2nd week of december trips, the magic was everywhere and we enjoyed each other to the max.

And, Groupies, please be sure to post your tentative travel dates in the coming weeks for 2014 so we can see if we have any potential Groupie Meets forming up!

May this season, and the coming days, find you all in the magic of the life and all it has to offer.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Merry Christmas to all of you wonderful DISers and VWL Groupies .


----------



## PoohsFan1

I forgot to mention....we got our Incredibles box yesterday in the mail ....talk about a wonderful early Christmas present .


----------



## DiznyDi

PoohsFan1 said:


> I forgot to mention....we got our Incredibles box yesterday in the mail ....talk about a wonderful early Christmas present .



We got ours yesterday, too.  Unfortunately we're already home. I haven't a clue what this is all about and need to read up and find out.  Maybe by our May trip I'll have it all figured out.

I have a few minutes while we await the arrival of our 'kids'.  I see we have several new Groupies that have made their way to our little corner of the Dis.
*WELCOME!*

And a Happy Belated Anniversary to Inkmahm and DynaGuy!

Could it be....Ganny's been naughty?   Nah, I don't think so.

Wishing all our Disboard cyber friends a very *Merry* *Christmas!*


----------



## brobrosmom

35 days until our 1st stay at VWL! I've stayed at Aulani, Kidani, BC, BW and OKW so far with Kidani being my favorite at WDW. Can't wait to see how VWL compare! I'm excited to be just a boat ride away from MK!


----------



## sleepydog25

brobrosmom said:


> 35 days until our 1st stay at VWL! I've stayed at Aulani, Kidani, BC, BW and OKW so far with Kidani being my favorite at WDW. Can't wait to see how VWL compare! I'm excited to be just a boat ride away from MK!


Welcome to the Groupies!  We're a very friendly bunch, self-proclaimed though that title might be.    Grab a rocker (just like the ones at VWL), sit a spell, and imbibe your favorite beverage.  I think you'll fall in love with VWL, though I won't guarantee that you will love it more than Kidani.  I've stayed there and truly enjoyed it.  The rooms are super nice at Kidani and, to be honest, are a bit nicer than those at VWL.  However, the vibe at VWL is unmatched anywhere on site.  The cozy aspect of the resort is a big plus, along with the serenity you find walking along the nature trail, sitting on the beach, or lounging by the Hidden Springs pool and hot tub simply can't be beat.  Enjoy your trip, take plenty of pics to share with us (we love pics!), and if you have any questions, someone on here likely has the answer.


----------



## horselover

Happy post Christmas groupies!  We're back from our trip.  We had a really great time.  Enjoyed our stay at BCV very much.  I was worried I'd be home sick (and I was) but we did a lot of things based on that Epcot location we wouldn't have normally done so it worked out.  We did make it over to the Lodge twice to see the decorations.  We sadly missed seeing Di & Dad.         No matter how hard we tried we always seemed to be going in opposite directions.  Hopefully next year will be better.  Back at VWL Dec. 2014 for a nice long trip this time.  

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas.

I did take tons of photos but for now I'll share my favorite.


----------



## sleepydog25

horselover said:


> Happy post Christmas groupies!  We're back from our trip.  We had a really great time.  Enjoyed our stay at BCV very much.  I was worried I'd be home sick (and I was) but we did a lot of things based on that Epcot location we wouldn't have normally done so it worked out.  We did make it over to the Lodge twice to see the decorations.  We sadly missed seeing Di & Dad.         No matter how hard we tried we always seemed to be going in opposite directions.  Hopefully next year will be better.  Back at VWL Dec. 2014 for a nice long trip this time.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> I did take tons of photos but for now I'll share my favorite.


Worth repeating!  Thanks!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Happy post Christmas groupies!  We're back from our trip.  We had a really great time.  Enjoyed our stay at BCV very much.  I was worried I'd be home sick (and I was) but we did a lot of things based on that Epcot location we wouldn't have normally done so it worked out.  We did make it over to the Lodge twice to see the decorations.  We sadly missed seeing Di & Dad.         No matter how hard we tried we always seemed to be going in opposite directions.  Hopefully next year will be better.  Back at VWL Dec. 2014 for a nice long trip this time.
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> I did take tons of photos but for now I'll share my favorite.





Glad to hear that you had a great trip! 

And you can NEVER, EVER go wrong posting a pic of the tree in the WL lobby.  It just never gets old.


----------



## brobrosmom

sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome to the Groupies!  We're a very friendly bunch, self-proclaimed though that title might be.    Grab a rocker (just like the ones at VWL), sit a spell, and imbibe your favorite beverage.  I think you'll fall in love with VWL, though I won't guarantee that you will love it more than Kidani.  I've stayed there and truly enjoyed it.  The rooms are super nice at Kidani and, to be honest, are a bit nicer than those at VWL.  However, the vibe at VWL is unmatched anywhere on site.  The cozy aspect of the resort is a big plus, along with the serenity you find walking along the nature trail, sitting on the beach, or lounging by the Hidden Springs pool and hot tub simply can't be beat.  Enjoy your trip, take plenty of pics to share with us (we love pics!), and if you have any questions, someone on here likely has the answer.



Thanks for the warm welcome! It's nice to have a place to come and talk about my upcoming trip. DH can only take so much (he's at his limit since this will be our 4th trip in 1 year ) and the trip is a surprise for my kids. I got so frustrated with DH not taking an interest in the planning that I have purposely excluded him! He doesn't know where we are staying, what ADR's we have, etc. I told him it will be a surprise when we get there. I originally had BLT booked because I wanted to experience being on the monorail loop but then changed it. I just don't get the Disney "feel" from BLT.


----------



## sleepydog25

brobrosmom said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! It's nice to have a place to come and talk about my upcoming trip. DH can only take so much (he's at his limit since this will be our 4th trip in 1 year ) and the trip is a surprise for my kids. I got so frustrated with DH not taking an interest in the planning that I have purposely excluded him! He doesn't know where we are staying, what ADR's we have, etc. I told him it will be a surprise when we get there. I originally had BLT booked because I wanted to experience being on the monorail loop but then changed it. I just don't get the Disney "feel" from BLT.


Well, you've come to the right place to talk about your trip to VWL!  Usually, we have a lot more Groupies posting on this thread, but the holidays (and trips) have kept the chatter down to a minimum.  I can honestly say that this is the friendliest bunch of DIS folks I've ever known.  In fact, many have become lasting friends through their years of knowing each other on here and from doing meets and WDW and mini-meets in various geographical locations.  One of the things we tell new Groupies*--and this holds true for all the newcomers who might read this*--is to grab a Moose siggie (our official, unofficial mascot):  the directions are on page 1.  Second, we stress that the only requirement to be a Groupie is to love the Lodge.  _Well, that and the $50 processing fee payable to yours truly._ _Let's keep that to ourselves, ok?  _ Finally, if you want to get on our first page vacation list, PM *JimmyTammy* and he'll put you on there.  As for BLT, it's a very nice resort and certainly worth visiting.  But, it's tough to beat VWL for that genuine Disney feeling.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dizny Dad said:


> *I was met with a face indicating I was blocking their way and I needed to move.  Gosh, I had no idea they were on vacation; I should have stood clear . . .*
> 
> 
> And, Groupies, please be sure to post your tentative travel dates in the coming weeks for 2014 so we can see if we have any potential Groupie Meets forming up!
> 
> May this season, and the coming days, find you all in the magic of the life and all it has to offer.



Too funny Dizny Dad!!!! Got a giggle out of me on that one.

My travel for 2014 is March 29-April 5. We'll be in the World for my daughter's wedding!!!! Have not booked the entire stay yet, but April 1-4 is Bay Lake Tower for sure.  

We will have another trip in later October --with a Fantasy cruise Oct 25 for 7 nights. 

Thanks Dad for the Groupie wishes!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies brobrosmom!!!!
Sleepydog is right in this is a very friendly place, and we share *way* more than just our love of the Lodge here
In addition to adding your vac. dates, if you PM *twokats*, she can add your Bday and Anniv. dates as well.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday WDWRR_ENGINEER!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing WDWRR_ENGINEER a very Happy Birthday!

...sure is quiet around here....


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Wishing WDWRR_ENGINEER a very Happy Birthday!
> 
> ...sure is quiet around here....



I'm very busy planning my next trip!    

I'm definitely going to my first Star Wars weekend 5/15-18.  I was planning on not going to WDW for my birthday this year because I am going on a cruise in Feb.  However May seems so far away!          Just checked & I can get a studio at BWV for a Fri. afternoon arrival departing Sun. night.  No inconvenience for DH with school schedules.  Some JB credit burning a hole in my account.  Just about ready to pull the trigger on this quick trip.  I'll just miss crashing Maria's DD's wedding.


----------



## sleepydog25

*Luv* and I just got back from a two-movie-with-dinner-in-between Sunday date day.  The first feature was _*Catching Fire*_ followed by _*Saving Mr. Banks*_ with a late lunch/early dinner of Tex-Mex sandwiched between those two films.  I'm not a huge "Hunger Games" fan though the first movie was decent enough.  This one followed suit and was a solid flick.  The production values were a bit better this time around, but the story was a bit more disjointed even though *Luv* said it remained fairly loyal to the book.  At two and a half hours, though, it's tedious and slow at times.  I just can't quite buy into Katniss' world the way I could Harry Potter's.  Still, it was worth the price of a matinee.

On the other hand, we absolutely recommend *Saving Mr. Banks*.  Even a person not familiar with or not a huge fan of all things Disney should find the performances topnotch and the story poignant; if you are a Disneyphile, you should love the details and affection that went into making the film.  To be fair, the first 20 minutes or so meander just a bit, but there's a purpose in the approach which steadily tells a story worth watching.  Just when you think the film has reached its climax, there's a subtle turn to an enlightening third act.  Beautifully acted, wonderfully scripted, and hauntingly scored.  It just may be the most enjoyable movie we saw all year.


----------



## PoohsFan1

sleepydog25 said:


> *Luv* and I just got back from a two-movie-with-dinner-in-between Sunday date day.  The first feature was _*Catching Fire*_ followed by _*Saving Mr. Banks*_ with a late lunch/early dinner of Tex-Mex sandwiched between those two films.  I'm not a huge "Hunger Games" fan though the first movie was decent enough.  This one followed suit and was a solid flick.  The production values were a bit better this time around, but the story was a bit more disjointed even though *Luv* said it remained fairly loyal to the book.  At two and a half hours, though, it's tedious and slow at times.  I just can't quite buy into Katniss' world the way I could Harry Potter's.  Still, it was worth the price of a matinee.
> 
> On the other hand, we absolutely recommend *Saving Mr. Banks*.  Even a person not familiar with or not a huge fan of all things Disney should find the performances topnotch and the story poignant; if you are a Disneyphile, you should love the details and affection that went into making the film.  To be fair, the first 20 minutes or so meander just a bit, but there's a purpose in the approach which steadily tells a story worth watching.  Just when you think the film has reached its climax, there's a subtle turn to an enlightening third act.  Beautifully acted, wonderfully scripted, and hauntingly scored.  It just may be the most enjoyable movie we saw all year.



Thanks for the reviews.  We just saw the first *Hunger Games * movie a few weeks ago (I know we are slow) and enjoyed it....it was a bit sad but good.  DD12 wants to read the trilogy and we were going to wait to watch it after she read the first book but DH went ahead and got the movie via Netflix.  However, I have heard from people that it really doesn't matter if she saw the movie first because there is a lot more stuff in the book that isn't in the move.  

As for *Saving Mr. Banks*, I am so excited to see this.  I am a huge fan of Disney history and this will definitely fit the bill.  I think I have read that they are projecting this movie to be the #1 movie in 2013.  My girlfriend saw it yesterday and texted me that she cried during the movie, now this girl never cries at any movie .  I replied back saying if she cried then I will be a blubbering mess  .  My family has been so busy around here the last couple of weeks so I am not sure when we will make it to the theaters to watch it, however, now that Christmas is out of the way and New Year's will soon be, I have a strong feeling that we will be going to the theaters very soon .


----------



## sleepydog25

PoohsFan1 said:


> Thanks for the reviews.  We just saw the first *Hunger Games * movie a few weeks ago (I know we are slow) and enjoyed it....it was a bit sad but good.  DD12 wants to read the trilogy and we were going to wait to watch it after she read the first book but DH went ahead and got the movie via Netflix.  However, I have heard from people that it really doesn't matter if she saw the movie first because there is a lot more stuff in the book that isn't in the move.
> 
> As for *Saving Mr. Banks*, I am so excited to see this.  I am a huge fan of Disney history and this will definitely fit the bill.  I think I have read that they are projecting this movie to be the #1 movie in 2013.*  My girlfriend saw it yesterday and texted me that she cried during the movie, now this girl never cries at any movie .  I replied back saying if she cried then I will be a blubbering mess  *.  My family has been so busy around here the last couple of weeks so I am not sure when we will make it to the theaters to watch it, however, now that Christmas is out of the way and New Year's will soon be, I have a strong feeling that we will be going to the theaters very soon .


It's certainly a touching movie, and it's not sad or tragic or the like, just touchingly poignant.  I liken my misty-eyedness in this film to that I get when watching _*Field of Dreams.*_  I don't know how either _can't_ tug at one's heart.  I'd be surprised if Emma Thompson didn't get an Oscar nomination, and certainly the movie should be strongly considered for such, as well.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday WDWRR_ENGINEER!​


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> I'm very busy planning my next trip!
> 
> I'll just miss crashing Maria's DD's wedding.



Oh that so would have been fun *Julie*!!!! Any Groupies in the World that week feel free to crash our wedding celebration!!!! Have fun on your upcoming Star Wars week trip!!!!

I have been a bit quiet with holiday visiting and all.....husband and I thinking of visiting Hershey, PA tomorrow as we had no free time prior to Christmas. We both have off Monday so thinking we might


----------



## Firepath

Hi everyone. I don't think I've posted here before, but have followed you all for the past year or so. I feel like I already know many of you! We made VWL our home about a year ago and then added on a couple of months ago so we can go more often. Our first trip was in October and we used some extra points that we got with the contract, staying at OKW. We had a fun time, but in 4 days we are headed Home to VWL!!! We are all so excited (me, DH, DS17 and DD14). We have stayed a couple of times in years past at the Lodge and love everything about it. Thank you all for sharing your photos and stories. It only makes us love our home more. We already know a lot of really nice people stay there


----------



## crabbie1

Finally my 11 month window today woohoo......... Have to wait for US time to book though.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Firepath!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Firepath said:


> Hi everyone. I don't think I've posted here before, but have followed you all for the past year or so. I feel like I already know many of you! We made VWL our home about a year ago and then added on a couple of months ago so we can go more often. Our first trip was in October and we used some extra points that we got with the contract, staying at OKW. We had a fun time, but in 4 days we are headed Home to VWL!!! We are all so excited (me, DH, DS17 and DD14). We have stayed a couple of times in years past at the Lodge and love everything about it. Thank you all for sharing your photos and stories. It only makes us love our home more. We already know a lot of really nice people stay there


Welcome!!  Time to move from Groupie-in-Lurking status to a full-fledged Groupie.    All that requires is a love of the Lodge, and based on your comments, you reached that point long ago.  I'm envious of your upcoming trip, so as we often tell each other, take plenty of pics and share them with the group.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sleepy
Thanks for the movie report on Saving Mr. Banks.  We are really looking forward to seeing it! I still get misty eyed watching Field of Dreams, so you are not alone there


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Sleepy
> Thanks for the movie report on Saving Mr. Banks.  We are really looking forward to seeing it! I still get misty eyed watching Field of Dreams, so you are not alone there


I can't watch _*Field of Dreams*_ without tearing up.  That last scene gets me every. . .single. . .time.


----------



## Muushka

Firepath said:


> Hi everyone. I don't think I've posted here before, but have followed you all for the past year or so. I feel like I already know many of you! We made VWL our home about a year ago and then added on a couple of months ago so we can go more often. Our first trip was in October and we used some extra points that we got with the contract, staying at OKW. We had a fun time, but in 4 days we are headed Home to VWL!!! We are all so excited (me, DH, DS17 and DD14). We have stayed a couple of times in years past at the Lodge and love everything about it. Thank you all for sharing your photos and stories. It only makes us love our home more. We already know a lot of really nice people stay there



YeeHaw!  Looks like another Groupie is coming out of lurking and into the fold!
Grab yourself our handsome Moosie siggy.  I'll be he will look very handsome on you.



sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome!!  Time to move from Groupie-in-Lurking status to a full-fledged Groupie.    All that requires is a love of the Lodge, and based on your comments, you reached that point long ago.  I'm envious of your upcoming trip, so as we often tell each other, take plenty of pics and share them with the group.



Sleepy, you forgot about that pesky joining fee that you charge!


*Happy Birthday WDWRR_ENGINEER! *


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> YeeHaw!  Looks like another Groupie is coming out of lurking and into the fold!
> 
> *Sleepy, you forgot about that pesky joining fee that you charge*


I didn't have enough caffeine in my system yet.  Yes, there is a $75 Lurker to Groupie Transition fee, but I've waived the first $25, so you get a bargain basement deal of only $50!  Please make check payable to Slydog Inc.  Thank you.


----------



## brobrosmom

Been on the phone for an hour with Disney. Problems with expiration date on the PAP that I purchased during the DVC sale! Can't make FP+ selections because it says they are expired. I purchased the vouchers in December 2012 and 1st used them in February 2013. They should still be good until February 2014. Instead the system shows them as activated on the date that I purchased the voucher. They need to get this fix......this will be a very costly mistake for my if they don't correct this!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

brobrosmom said:


> Been on the phone for an hour with Disney. Problems with expiration date on the PAP that I purchased during the DVC sale! Can't make FP+ selections because it says they are expired. I purchased the vouchers in December 2012 and 1st used them in February 2013. They should still be good until February 2014. Instead the system shows them as activated on the date that I purchased the voucher. They need to get this fix......this will be a very costly mistake for my if they don't correct this!



I hope they get it straightened out quickly but don't worry too much about the advance timing.  On our trip a couple weeks ago I made our FP+ selections the day before on all but one day and didn't have issues with times.  For many rides it was even possible to change on the day of.


----------



## horselover

brobrosmom said:


> Been on the phone for an hour with Disney. Problems with expiration date on the PAP that I purchased during the DVC sale! Can't make FP+ selections because it says they are expired. I purchased the vouchers in December 2012 and 1st used them in February 2013. They should still be good until February 2014. Instead the system shows them as activated on the date that I purchased the voucher. They need to get this fix......this will be a very costly mistake for my if they don't correct this!



Hopefully you've gotten it straightened out by now.  This is a pretty common problem with FP+ I think.  I had issues making FP+ selections before our Dec. trip.  Kept telling me one person in my party wasn't eligible because they didn't have a ticket.  Each time I tried it a different person would come up as ineligible.  A fellow TA friend gave me the tip to just keep hitting the back button on the FP+ booking screen until it corrects itself.  Don't know if this always works but it did work for me.  It also happened to us again while we were at WDW.  Went into the MDE app on 12/23 to make FP+ reservations for 12/24.  Told me both my kids had expired tickets & weren't eligible.  I knew that was incorrect.  Went to GS at MK on the way out to have them check the tickets but unfortunately had left the actual tickets in the room.  They can't check them based on the band.  How stupid is that?   Any way by the morning whatever the glitch was had corrected itself & we were able to make the FP+ reservations for that day.   Sorry you have to deal with this.   I fear it's going to be a long time until we have a system that actually works the way it's supposed to.


----------



## brobrosmom

They did finally get it straightened out somewhat. They admit Disney made an error in that they entered my activation date as December (when I purchased voucher) and not February when the PAPs were actually used for the 1st time. They can't change this over the phone and I must go to GS when I get to Disney. They gave me a Magic # to give GS and all my information and info regarding my call today should be in the system. They will fix it at that time. The tech support guy was nice enough to make some FP+ selections for me over the phone since I cannot do it online. My biggest concern was that they get the dates right so that I don't have to purchase tickets! It will be a pain to have to go to GS when we get there rather than straight into the parks but mistakes happen and the CM's I spoke to did all they could over the phone. NOW if this isn't fixed when I get to Disney...WATCH OUT!!


----------



## eliza61

Hope I didn't miss WDWRR_ engineer's birthday party.  

Hope your day was magical Engineer!!

Hope every one had a lovely holiday.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Well I just tweaked our upcoming trip today.   I decided to add another night onto our reservation so now we will be at VWL from 5/26-6/2.  DH has been putting the bug in my ear for a while now (he's been wanting to add on a night for a while), but after looking at airfare and seeing that there is a significant change in price from Sunday flights to Monday flights, I went ahead and added the night .  The only thing was, I had to do a cash reservation for the extra night stay (wanted to save our points) but that is fine by me, we will be in Disney one more night .


----------



## brobrosmom

I've been thinking of adding 2 nights to my February reservation.


----------



## cahedberg

Hi fellow groupies! Holiday rush and Disney planning has kept me busy. I still try to catch up. My youngest DD woke up this morning and said 4 MORE SLEEPS Mommy! w00t!! Then it's 7 blissful days at WDW and the Lodge.


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY NEW YEAR GROUPIES!​


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR GROUPIES!   http://s15.photobucket.com/user/MiaSRN62/media/get-attachmentaspx_zpse57ec71b.jpg.html



Great graphics as always Maria!

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all!


----------



## Muushka

*Happy New Year!!!



AND

Wait for it.....



Wait for it......







 HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELIZA!!!! *

*Where is Maria when we really need her.  We need a gif!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy New Years Groupies!!!!


Happy Birthday Eliza!!!!

DH and I closed out the year with Saving Mr. Banks.    Brought a tear to my eye and there was some sobbing coming from down the row.  And not one person got up and left until the credits were over.  When buying the tickets we were told it was the 3rd most popular show and the theater people were very surprised.  Sleeper hit of the year?


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy New Years Groupies!!!!
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Eliza!!!!
> 
> DH and I closed out the year with Saving Mr. Banks.    Brought a tear to my eye and there was some sobbing coming from down the row.*  And not one person got up and left until the credits were over.*  When buying the tickets we were told it was the 3rd most popular show and the theater people were very surprised.  Sleeper hit of the year?


The exact same thing happened when we saw the movie!  Not a single person even stood up until the credits were nearing the end and for good reason, too.  

As others have said, Happy New Year and best wishes for a prosperous and healthy 2014 to all the Groupies and their families, and. . .

Happy Birthday, eliza!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Eliza!!!!Hope to see you at the meet!!

Happy New Years!!!!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Birthday Eliza!!!!!!Have a wonderful day!

*Happy 2014 Groupies* wishing you all a year of health, happiness and love!


----------



## horselover

Happy New Year groupies friends!   






Happy birthday Eliza!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Eliza!!!*







Let the celebration continue!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wishing all our Groupie friends a very Happy New Year!

And to you our dear Eliza, A very Happy Birthday!


----------



## mickeymorse

Happy Birthday Eliza.

Happy New Year to all. May 2014 bring everyone good health and happiness.


----------



## twokats

Happy New Year!


Happy birthday Eliza!


----------



## sleepydog25

Okay, folks, back to work!  Party's over; new year has begun; and it's time to put your head down and lean into the wind that is old man winter.  Here, we have another three months (at least) before we start getting any consistent breaks from the cold.  Not a fan.  That is all.


----------



## eliza61

sleepydog25 said:


> Okay, folks, back to work!  Party's over; new year has begun; and it's time to put your head down and lean into the wind that is old man winter.  Here, we have another three months (at least) before we start getting any consistent breaks from the cold.  Not a fan.  That is all.





That's why we need our fellow moosekeeters.  To brighten up our days.

We're getting our first snow storm of the year tonight.  5-7 inches predicted then it's turning bitterly cold.  high of only 19 tomorrow and 24 for Saturday's Eagles/Saints game.  Won't even mention what the tickets are going for    500 bucks to sit in a stadium in the snow and 24 degrees.


Thank you all for the birthday wishes.  had a great day.  went out to lunch and dinner, so my NY's resolution is definitely going to be eating better.  


Saw Savings Mr. Banks.  Ok my review.  
Overall really enjoyed the movie.  Love Emma thompson but did not like her character at all.
I couldn't get past her condescension and nastiness.  I couldn't understand it.   Babies on planes, innocent door men, limo drivers were all attacked for no reason?    I just felt she was nasty for no reason but to be nasty.  Loved the flash backs.
I have a deep appreciation for Walt, lol  I would have kicked the author and her nanny back across the pound.


----------



## PoohsFan1

I don't know how many of you have been/will be affected by this crazy snow storm that is blanketing the earth.  I just wanted to say that I hope those that are/will be affected stays safe and warm and hopefully you won't have to be on the roads, and if you do, then drive safe and be very cautious.  We live in the Chicagoland area and have been pounded with snow ever since New Year's Eve night (had to cancel our plans because we didn't want to be in it).  DH has to drive for a living and he said it is a nightmare out there, he also said to hunker down and stay inside because it is not worth it to go out.  Be safe everyone, the good thing about being cooped up is that I can sit here and read the DIS while wrapped up in my warm blanket .


----------



## horselover

PoohsFan1 said:


> I don't know how many of you have been/will be affected by this crazy snow storm that is blanketing the earth.  I just wanted to say that I hope those that are/will be affected stays safe and warm and hopefully you won't have to be on the roads, and if you do, then drive safe and be very cautious.  We live in the Chicagoland area and have been pounded with snow ever since New Year's Eve night (had to cancel our plans because we didn't want to be in it).  DH has to drive for a living and he said it is a nightmare out there, he also said to hunker down and stay inside because it is not worth it to go out.  Be safe everyone, the good thing about being cooped up is that I can sit here and read the DIS while wrapped up in my warm blanket .



Thanks PoohsFan1!  We're expecting up to 12".  It's already snowing here & will continue into tomorrow.  All flights out of Boston after 7:00 p.m. tonight have already been canceled.  My poor Hawaii honeymooners had their flight for tomorrow canceled.            I was able to get them rebooked for Sat. but still that's one less day to enjoy their honeymoon.  The joys & risks of winter travel in New England I guess.

Stay safe groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Bobbiwoz!!!!


----------



## cpfd910

I will be staying at VWL for the first time my home is SSR  does the lodge have a community hall? Also transportation what other resort are the busses shared with ?    Thank You


----------



## sleepydog25

cpfd910 said:


> I will be staying at VWL for the first time my home is SSR  does the lodge have a community hall? Also transportation what other resort are the busses shared with ?    Thank You


Welcome to the Groupies!  There is no community hall at VWL or the Lodge, though there are plenty of activities for the family to do at WL:  family movie/s'more nights, Cubs Den for kids, Hidden Mickey hunt, bike rentals, etc.  I can't give you an exact detailing of the buses at WL, but overall, the bus service there is above average.  You also have boats that go directly to MK, CR, and to FW; they're a real bonus.  Enjoy!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Thanks PoohsFan1!  We're expecting up to 12".  It's already snowing here & will continue into tomorrow.  All flights out of Boston after 7:00 p.m. tonight have already been canceled.  My poor Hawaii honeymooners had their flight for tomorrow canceled.            I was able to get them rebooked for Sat. but still that's one less day to enjoy their honeymoon.  The joys & risks of winter travel in New England I guess.  Stay safe groupies!



My daughter had a flight today out of Chicago...delayed. 6 hours and finally took off for Providence. Halfway there and they turn the plane around and go back to Chicago. She can't get a flight out until Sunday night now!  Tough travel times!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies cpfd910!!!!
I may be wrong(we dont use the busses much at any resort)but I believe the busses pick up at FW when headed to Epcot and DTD, GF when headed to HS.  Hopefully others will chime in and correct me, or add to my lack of knowledge.


----------



## brobrosmom

Granny said:


> My daughter had a flight today out of Chicago...delayed. 6 hours and finally took off for Providence. Halfway there and they turn the plane around and go back to Chicago. She can't get a flight out until Sunday night now!  Tough travel times!



My aunt and uncle were supposed to fly from New England to Orlando today and their flight was cancelled.


----------



## brobrosmom

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies cpfd910!!!!
> I may be wrong(we dont use the busses much at any resort)but I believe the busses pick up at FW when headed to Epcot and DTD, GF when headed to HS.  Hopefully others will chime in and correct me, or add to my lack of knowledge.



We have a few dinner ADR's at Epcot. Would it be better to drive to Epcot? I am sure the trip to Epcot would be shorter driving than riding the bus but what about once we get there? How is the parking during February at Epcot?


----------



## Lisa71

We took the boat to MK then monorail to Epcot. Did not want to drive !


----------



## brobrosmom

Lisa71 said:


> We took the boat to MK then monorail to Epcot. Did not want to drive !



I don't think this will work for us because the resort monorail loop will be down.


----------



## cahedberg

brobrosmom said:


> I don't think this will work for us because the resort monorail loop will be down.


the resort monorail is down? All over??


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies cpfd910!!!!
> I may be wrong(we dont use the busses much at any resort)but I believe the busses pick up at FW when headed to Epcot and DTD, GF when headed to HS.  Hopefully others will chime in and correct me, or add to my lack of knowledge.



That's been our experience Jimmy - and I think AK bus also stops at GF and then also the standard Blizzard Beach stop if it's open



brobrosmom said:


> We have a few dinner ADR's at Epcot. Would it be better to drive to Epcot? I am sure the trip to Epcot would be shorter driving than riding the bus but what about once we get there? How is the parking during February at Epcot?



Parking is rarely an issue at Epcot although it is a big lot but IMO it's often a wash between taking the bus and driving over, parking and then either walking to the gate or waiting for the tram.   When in doubt I like to check here:  http://www.ourlaughingplace.com/aspx/twiz.aspx#.UscKoLTL_2g  and according to it you'd likely save a few minutes driving.  



cahedberg said:


> the resort monorail is down? All over??



It and the Express monorail are going to be down for maintenance starting 1/21 thru the end of March during the week between the hours of 11:30 and 7 PM.  It will be open the remainder of it's normal hours and I guess on weekends.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Bobbiwoz!!!*


----------



## Muushka

* Happy Birthday Bobbi!!*

Bobbi and I are going to get to meet on our Panama Canal cruise in 4 months!

I hope everyone who is traveling or whose family is traveling all make it to their destinations safely.


----------



## sleepydog25

brobrosmom said:


> I don't think this will work for us because the resort monorail loop will be down.


Drive.  I doubt you'll have overwhelming crowds in February, and even if you do have to park in the outer areas (not likely), I prefer having my own transportation than relying on buses.


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> Drive.  I doubt you'll have overwhelming crowds in February, and even if you do have to park in the outer areas (not likely), I prefer having my own transportation than relying on buses.



Couldnt agree more


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday bobbiwoz!*


----------



## twokats

*Happy Birthday bobbiwoz*

Hope it is a good one.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday Bobbiwoz!​Sorry I'm a little late.....snow storm hit us yesterday and we've spent hours digging out and took long naps today from exhaustion. Hope you had a wonderful day that did not involve snow!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Mr deebits AKA Ed!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Bobbiwoz!!!*





Muushka said:


> * Happy Birthday Bobbi!!*
> 
> Bobbi and I are going to get to meet on our Panama Canal cruise in 4 months!
> 
> I hope everyone who is traveling or whose family is traveling all make it to their destinations safely.





DiznyDi said:


> *Happy Birthday bobbiwoz!*





twokats said:


> *Happy Birthday bobbiwoz*
> 
> Hope it is a good one.





MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy birthday Bobbiwoz!​Sorry I'm a little late.....snow storm hit us yesterday and we've spent hours digging out and took long naps today from exhaustion. Hope you had a wonderful day that did not involve snow!!!!!



Thank you so much!! Yes, it was a good one!

Present?  Well, laugh if you must, I had a grab bar installed in our shower stall!  Life is good!

Bobbi

PS....MiaSRN62...you deserve the naps...I have to rely on DH for snow removal....


----------



## Granny

*Bobbi.*..Happy Birthday!  It's funny how our presents get a little more on the practical side as we move on in life.


----------



## Granny

I received our "Incredibles" package for our May trip.  I have to be honest, I haven't kept up with anything regarding the wrist bands, MyMagic+, FP+ or anything else.  I feel like we are way out of the loop but fortunately we don't tend to worry as much about specific attractions or restaurants as we used to.

Still, I'm thinking I should try to figure some of this stuff out.  Some of it looks like you have to have tickets or an AP before they'll let you do certain things?  We are buying an AP during our May trip so I guess we can't do anything that requires that prior to leaving.

Ah...just another piece of technology leaving me in the dust.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> *Bobbi.*..Happy Birthday!  It's funny how our presents get a little more on the practical side as we move on in life.



Yeah!  I am smiling, happy to be able to do things!



Granny said:


> I received our "Incredibles" package for our May trip.  I have to be honest, I haven't kept up with anything regarding the wrist bands, MyMagic+, FP+ or anything else.  I feel like we are way out of the loop but fortunately we don't tend to worry as much about specific attractions or restaurants as we used to.
> 
> Still, I'm thinking I should try to figure some of this stuff out.  Some of it looks like you have to have tickets or an AP before they'll let you do certain things?  We are buying an AP during our May trip so I guess we can't do anything that requires that prior to leaving.
> 
> Ah...just another piece of technology leaving me in the dust.



I do think you need the hard ticket, or the promise of a ticket like a voucher, to be able to get FP+ times.  DH & I are very happy with this new system because we have been able to spend just a few hours in a park and get to do the 3-5 things we really enjoy.  If you have ADR's in the system and you pick rides you want FP+'s for, the system lets you pick times for the rides around your meal.  Also, even in busy December times, we were able to get FP+'s for rides we wanted the day before. This is great because we didn't have to get to DHS at rope drop to get something for TSMM, we could get to the park at 3, for a 3:15 ride time!  Yeah!

Relax...I think May is not a particularly busy time, and I think things will work out!

Bobbi


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I received our "Incredibles" package for our May trip.  I have to be honest, I haven't kept up with anything regarding the wrist bands, MyMagic+, FP+ or anything else.  I feel like we are way out of the loop but fortunately we don't tend to worry as much about specific attractions or restaurants as we used to.
> 
> Still, I'm thinking I should try to figure some of this stuff out.  Some of it looks like you have to have tickets or an AP before they'll let you do certain things?  We are buying an AP during our May trip so I guess we can't do anything that requires that prior to leaving.
> 
> Ah...just another piece of technology leaving me in the dust.



As Bobbi said you have to have either the ticket or AP or a voucher that you link to your My Disney Experience account in order to reserve your FP+'s.  But after first using it in Oct I decided to do a little test during Dec and the majority of our days I did not do the FP+ reservations until the night before and really did not have any issues in getting what we wanted.  We also switched around a few things on the day of and only had a couple of times we couldn't switch.  So unless something drastically changes I think you'll be ok with buying onsite and then setting them up if you choose to.  Nothing else requires the tickets to be linked though.


----------



## sleepydog25

Several Groupies just had a mini-meet at Macaroni Grill in Greensboro this afternoon, and a good time was had by all!  We caught up on Disney trips, cruises, and movies among other topics (I mean, really, who needs more than talking about Disney, anyway?).  To be sure, we need more of these.  Eliza, we missed you!  Anyway, here's a pic of the happy gang minus yours truly who took the faintly blurry picture.  Slainte!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> I received our "Incredibles" package for our May trip.  I have to be honest, I haven't kept up with anything regarding the wrist bands, MyMagic+, FP+ or anything else.  I feel like we are way out of the loop but fortunately we don't tend to worry as much about specific attractions or restaurants as we used to.
> 
> Still, I'm thinking I should try to figure some of this stuff out.  Some of it looks like you have to have tickets or an AP before they'll let you do certain things?  We are buying an AP during our May trip so I guess we can't do anything that requires that prior to leaving.
> 
> Ah...just another piece of technology leaving me in the dust.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> As Bobbi said you have to have either the ticket or AP or a voucher that you link to your My Disney Experience account in order to reserve your FP+'s.  But after first using it in Oct I decided to do a little test during Dec and the majority of our days I did not do the FP+ reservations until the night before and really did not have any issues in getting what we wanted.  We also switched around a few things on the day of and only had a couple of times we couldn't switch.  So unless something drastically changes I think you'll be ok with buying onsite and then setting them up if you choose to.  Nothing else requires the tickets to be linked though.



Hi Granny.  As Kat & Bobbi said you do need the ticket linked ahead of time in order to make FP+ reservations.  But, like Kathy I also was able to make FP+ reservations during our Christmas trip (and Oct. too) either the night before or in some case the morning of for whatever park we decided to go to for that day.  For May I wouldn't worry too much.  It's a slow time any way.  Once you get your AP just link it to your band & start playing around with making your reservations.   I think people are stressing far too much thinking they need to make their FP+ reservations 60 days out or they won't get anything.  It may change a little once they remove the paper FP machines but I still think it will be ok.



sleepydog25 said:


> Several Groupies just had a mini-meet at Macaroni Grill in Greensboro this afternoon, and a good time was had by all!  We caught up on Disney trips, cruises, and movies among other topics (I mean, really, who needs more than talking about Disney, anyway?).  To be sure, we need more of these.  Eliza, we missed you!  Anyway, here's a pic of the happy gang minus yours truly who took the faintly blurry picture.  Slainte!



Very nice!  I recognize, Jimmy, Tammy, Casey, & Luv.   Not sure about the rest. Maybe Muushka & Mr. Muushka standing?    Can we get a roll call?


----------



## DiznyDi

sleepydog25 said:


> Several Groupies just had a mini-meet at Macaroni Grill in Greensboro this afternoon, and a good time was had by all!  We caught up on Disney trips, cruises, and movies among other topics (I mean, really, who needs more than talking about Disney, anyway?).  To be sure, we need more of these.  Eliza, we missed you!  Anyway, here's a pic of the happy gang minus yours truly who took the faintly blurry picture.  Slainte!



Looks like you all had great fun!  Would love to have been able to join in.  A 14 hr road trip is a bit on the 'not going to happen' side on a cold winters day!
Everyone looks terrific!  Jimmy, Tammy, Casey, Mr. Muush, Muush, Will, Liz and Luv - you too, Sleepy.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Love the photo Sleepydog! Glad you all had fun!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bobbiwoz

What a nice picture of a fun time!


----------



## jimmytammy

We had a great time!!  Always fun catching up with groupies, talking Disney, life stuff, more Disney, VWL and DVC sprinkled throughout, with a Moose Dusting of Cruising thrown in.  Our waiter came back to the table and asked whats the deal with all the Disney Visas, he was intrigued and began to share his love of Disney too.  Its contagious folks!!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> I do think you need the hard ticket, or the promise of a ticket like a voucher, to be able to get FP+ times.  DH & I are very happy with this new system because we have been able to spend just a few hours in a park and get to do the 3-5 things we really enjoy.  If you have ADR's in the system and you pick rides you want FP+'s for, the system lets you pick times for the rides around your meal.  Also, even in busy December times, we were able to get FP+'s for rides we wanted the day before. This is great because we didn't have to get to DHS at rope drop to get something for TSMM, we could get to the park at 3, for a 3:15 ride time!  Yeah!
> 
> Relax...I think May is not a particularly busy time, and I think things will work out!
> 
> Bobbi



Bobbi...thanks so much for the information.  I think FP+ will work great for DW and I too since we really don't do a lot of attractions and don't wait in lines longer than 20 minutes or so.  I know that early May is a less crowded time so I wasn't really worried about it, other than wondering if people who don't use FP+ are left out in the cold for Fast Passes in the parks.  I know at Universal that if you don't have front of the line priviliges or have purchased a FOTL pass book, you are pretty much out of luck at snagging any FOTL passes at all for that day within 2 hours of the park opening.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> As Bobbi said you have to have either the ticket or AP or a voucher that you link to your My Disney Experience account in order to reserve your FP+'s.  But after first using it in Oct I decided to do a little test during Dec and the majority of our days I did not do the FP+ reservations until the night before and really did not have any issues in getting what we wanted.  We also switched around a few things on the day of and only had a couple of times we couldn't switch.  So unless something drastically changes I think you'll be ok with buying onsite and then setting them up if you choose to.  Nothing else requires the tickets to be linked though.



Kathy...thanks for the great information as well, and comforting to hear that we may still be able to use the FP+ after we get there.  So do the FP+'s execute through the wrist bands too?  The technology is all very cool but I always feel like I'm behind the curve!  




horselover said:


> Hi Granny.  As Kat & Bobbi said you do need the ticket linked ahead of time in order to make FP+ reservations.  But, like Kathy I also was able to make FP+ reservations during our Christmas trip (and Oct. too) either the night before or in some case the morning of for whatever park we decided to go to for that day.  For May I wouldn't worry too much.  It's a slow time any way.  Once you get your AP just link it to your band & start playing around with making your reservations.   I think people are stressing far too much thinking they need to make their FP+ reservations 60 days out or they won't get anything.  It may change a little once they remove the paper FP machines but I still think it will be ok.



Julie...thanks also for more great input on this.  I am not stressing really...DW and I could spend 10 days at WDW and do very few attractions and be okay with it.  But we just didn't want to show up and find out that we had messed up by not doing something simple on line.  Sounds like we can't do much (other than ADRs which we also tend to avoid) until we get there. 

I didn't know they were killing off the paper FP machines.  So on line will be the only way to get FPs in the future?  Or do you mean they will replace the paper machines with wrist band FP machines?  

I hope these wrist bands work better than the old paper AP's.  We have had to change out our APs an average of 2-3 times each year as they stop working.  De-magnetized?  I don't know but Guest Services says that swapping out APs is one of their most common tasks.  Hoping the wrist band works better.


----------



## eliza61

Oh Bobbi, sorry I missed your birthday.  Glad to hear you had a wonderful day.

JT, Muush and sleepy25, Sorry I couldn't make the meet.  Can't wait for the summer time meet, I'm so there.


----------



## eliza61

Ok, the weather around most of the nation has been brutual.  Here in the Northeast, mother nature seems to be in the middle of psychotic menopausal throw down.  We had 8 inches of snow friday, this morning it was 59 degrees and by this evenings rush we're supposed to drop down to the teens.  

So let's see those pictures of "sunshine".  Only one rule, must be wdw related.
Sunny day at the pool,  bright blue skies over the castle, flowers from a flower and garden festival.  Bring em on.









My home resort is actuall the Beach club (sssh, don't tell anyone.  lol)


----------



## bobbiwoz

eliza61 said:


> Oh Bobbi, sorry I missed your birthday.  Glad to hear you had a wonderful day.
> 
> JT, Muush and sleepy25, Sorry I couldn't make the meet.  Can't wait for the summer time meet, I'm so there.



Thank you for saying that. Yes, I have enjoyed my birthday celebration, and it continues as I hear from others!  Soon, Meriweather and I will be meeting at WDW!We share January as our birth month, & sharing a meal together in January seems to be becoming a tradition! We have an ADR at Le Cellier!

Like so many places, we are experiencing very cold here in Ohio!  Looking forward to our January get away.   We usually have been in WDW for NYE and beyond, but this year, I gifted that reservation to my DSis!  She is enjoying FL right now!


----------



## DiznyDi

It is indeed cold in Ohio! Absolutely all area schools and public buildings are closed today.  Schools have already announced closure for tomorrow.  DDad still has to work.  I have no plans to leave the house today.  A pot of soup and fresh baked bread is on todays menu.

Bobbi - you show Washington Township OH as your place of residence. We live in Homeworth OH also in Washington Township.  Is it possible we live near one another?

Love your idea of sunny pictures Eliza.  Here's my offering.  Sure would be nice to be there right now!


----------



## DiznyDi

Anyone else making their early December 2014 reservations yet?  We expect to be at VWL Dec 4-13.  I booked Dec. 4-10 yesterday and will need to add the remaining days in the next day or two.


----------



## PoohsFan1

eliza61 said:


> Ok, the weather around most of the nation has been brutual.  Here in the Northeast, mother nature seems to be in the middle of psychotic menopausal throw down.  We had 8 inches of snow friday, this morning it was 59 degrees and by this evenings rush we're supposed to drop down to the teens.
> 
> So let's see those pictures of "sunshine".  Only one rule, must be wdw related.
> Sunny day at the pool,  bright blue skies over the castle, flowers from a flower and garden festival.  Bring em on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My home resort is actuall the Beach club (sssh, don't tell anyone.  lol)



Thank you so much for these pictures *eliza61*.  For our May trip we are staying 3 nights at BC and then moving over for 7 nights at VWL so these pictures are exactly what I was hoping to see .  I can't wait to get to Sunny Florida in May.  

We are in the Midwest (Illinois) and will have temps reaching a high of -12, yes that was *negative *12 as the high.  My poor DH has to work today, he is a telephone repairman that works outside (hopefully his boss is smart enough and won't let any of the guys go out in it, instead have a free day at the garage).  I have to work too, I work in retail but for some wonderful reason (being sarcastic), my company thinks that people will be out and about today .  I'm just hoping that no one will show up and we will close up shop early....both girls are home from school today which they are ecstatic about because they were suppose to go back to school today, so that will give them one more full day to play with their Disney Infinity that they got for Christmas.  I hope everyone stays warm today and when I get a chance I will post some of my own pictures of the sunny days at Disney .


----------



## eliza61

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you for saying that. Yes, I have enjoyed my birthday celebration, and it continues as I hear from others!  Soon, Meriweather and I will be meeting at WDW!We share January as our birth month, & sharing a meal together in January seems to be becoming a tradition! We have an ADR at Le Cellier!
> 
> Like so many places, we are experiencing very cold here in Ohio!  Looking forward to our January get away.   We usually have been in WDW for NYE and beyond, but this year, I gifted that reservation to my DSis!  She is enjoying FL right now!





DiznyDi said:


> It is indeed cold in Ohio! Absolutely all area schools and public buildings are closed today.  Schools have already announced closure for tomorrow.  DDad still has to work.  I have no plans to leave the house today.  A pot of soup and fresh baked bread is on todays menu.
> 
> Bobbi - you show Washington Township OH as your place of residence. We live in Homeworth OH also in Washington Township.  Is it possible we live near one another?
> 
> Love your idea of sunny pictures Eliza.  Here's my offering.  Sure would be nice to be there right now!




Sid, the squid got the last flight back to Cincinnati last night.  He was supposed to pull out of philly at 3 but due to weather delays didn't leave until almost midnight.  

Classes start today but he just texted saying the high was only about 2 degrees


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Anyone else making their early December 2014 reservations yet?  We expect to be at VWL Dec 4-13.  I booked Dec. 4-10 yesterday and will need to add the remaining days in the next day or two.


We wanted to, but with two trips already planned (Aug & Sep, details to come), it's not looking good until maybe 2015.

Even as far south as Virginia, we're bracing for frigid temps:  -7 overnight tonight with windchill around -30.  We do live in the mountains, so that's not helping, either.  Stay warm, friends!


----------



## Muushka

Keep warm everyone!

I love those summer pictures.  Warms my furry little heart.

Eliza, for our summer Groupie meet, let us know when and where and we are on it!

We had a great meet.  It was a great way to see 2014 begin.  Looking forward to our next!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Kathy...thanks for the great information as well, and comforting to hear that we may still be able to use the FP+ after we get there.  So do the FP+'s execute through the wrist bands too?  The technology is all very cool but I always feel like I'm behind the curve!



Yes - you book your FP+ online or thru the phone app and each attraction with FP lines now has the electronic scanners at the FP entries where you use your band.  If Mickey turns green they'll let you in.  And there are more FP attractions that have been added - mostly attractions that never needed them and still don't.  

Speaking of which - I'm apparently having some sort of stress caused by the glowing green Mickey Head.  I had a dream 2 nights ago that he would whirl around and then turn yellow and no one would let me in to the ride!   



Granny said:


> I didn't know they were killing off the paper FP machines.  So on line will be the only way to get FPs in the future?  Or do you mean they will replace the paper machines with wrist band FP machines?
> 
> I hope these wrist bands work better than the old paper AP's.  We have had to change out our APs an average of 2-3 times each year as they stop working.  De-magnetized?  I don't know but Guest Services says that swapping out APs is one of their most common tasks.  Hoping the wrist band works better.



The paper FP's will be a thing for Yesterland to report on - they'll all be gone.  As I understand it they already are completely out of AK.  There won't be a physical FP anymore - just a "reservation" you've done.  The proof to the CM that you have the reservation is thru using the Magic band at the FP entrance and hopefully getting a Green Mickey.  

You still get paper AP's and need them to get any discounts otherwise your Magic Band is simply accessing the info that you are an AP holder and again - you would get a Green Mickey Head saying you can go into the park.  But currently you get a new Magic Band for every reservation and in theory they would all work unless you deactivated them from your account.  Actual use may vary - I've had fine luck at some resorts and then things like no bands working at the resort or every band except the one that was sent to me for the specific reservation work.  The only thing that has always worked is to get into the park.  



PoohsFan1 said:


> My poor DH has to work today, he is a telephone repairman that works outside



Cool PoohsFan - I'm in the Telco industry.  The repair guys are going out as little as possible in MN today.  Some story of -20 real temp and -45 to -50 windchill.    All I'll say is that Nevada is apparently one of the places in the country to be - predicted high of 50 today.  



DiznyDi said:


> Anyone else making their early December 2014 reservations yet?  We expect to be at VWL Dec 4-13.  I booked Dec. 4-10 yesterday and will need to add the remaining days in the next day or two.



Yep!  Reserved Dec 4-11th yesterday which will finish out my AP.  And at VWL so maybe we could plan a meet that just requires taking the elevator down to the lobby!  

However I apparently have an oddball convention thrown in at the CR in November which is messing up my plans a bit.  Still hopeful to get the Dec trip in though.

And finally - some sun!  
















And what's more sunny than California!


----------



## sleepydog25

Has gone from 34F this morning to 16F this afternoon. . .and still dropping.  Still, our temps won't be as bad as many of you farther north.  So, on with the Warm Disney Picture Show (thanks, *eliza*!):  













Stay warm!!


----------



## Granny

LOVING the sunshine photos, everyone!  Great idea Eliza!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday SantaRay and Elvis!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Santa Ray*
*Happy Birthday Elvis!*


----------



## Anna114

What I love about the Villas?? The size of the resort. What do I dislike about the Villas?? The size. We decided not to stay at POFQ and change to VWL and of course because it's within the 7 month window there was nothing available. I love the small resort but if you don't plan it out you can lose out. However, on the bright side.. we thought we would have to stay at OKW or SSR and to our delight the AKV popped up too. Hence, we are getting the opportunity to stay there. I'm very excited about that. I love new experiences. So we won't be staying at our beloved VWL until October of next year. Now that makes me sad.


----------



## cahedberg

Hi fellow groupies! I'm finally at the beloved lodge. After the travel trip from......well, nevermind. I am here and that's what matters. It's super chilly today and sitting in the rocking chairs gathered around the fire is FANTASTIC! I have a question, did I read something about sugar coated donuts? Or am I thinking of something else? I can't remember. Help!


----------



## sleepydog25

cahedberg said:


> Hi fellow groupies! I'm finally at the beloved lodge. After the travel trip from......well, nevermind. I am here and that's what matters. It's super chilly today and sitting in the rocking chairs gathered around the fire is FANTASTIC! I have a question, did I read something about sugar coated donuts? Or am I thinking of something else? I can't remember. Help!


Good for you!  Wish we were there!  Don't know about the doughnuts, but RF does have made-to-order Mickey waffles for breakfast.  Have fun!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A Belated Happy Birthday Mr deebits AKA Ed!

Happy Birthday Elvis!

Happy Birthday SantaRay!

Lots of January BD's for the Groupies!!  



cahedberg said:


> Hi fellow groupies! I'm finally at the beloved lodge. After the travel trip from......well, nevermind. I am here and that's what matters. It's super chilly today and sitting in the rocking chairs gathered around the fire is FANTASTIC! I have a question, did I read something about sugar coated donuts? Or am I thinking of something else? I can't remember. Help!



So now I'm jealous - lucky you!  Can't help with the donuts though.  I don't ever make it further than the Magic Bars.


----------



## bagsmom

Hey everyone!  Long time no see!

It's been a wild several months for us.  VERY busy.  I popped on here and saw the donut question.

I think you are referring to the Drunken Donuts from the lounge.  Very yummy and wonderful.  Fresh, hot, shaken with sugar and cinnamon, then dunked in a sauce of butter and booze.  Oh so tasty!  

Enjoy every moment of your visit!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hope everyone stays warm


----------



## brobrosmom

bagsmom said:


> Hey everyone!  Long time no see!
> 
> It's been a wild several months for us.  VERY busy.  I popped on here and saw the donut question.
> 
> I think you are referring to the Drunken Donuts from the lounge.  Very yummy and wonderful.  Fresh, hot, shaken with sugar and cinnamon, then dunked in a sauce of butter and booze.  Oh so tasty!
> 
> Enjoy every moment of your visit!



Saw this post and had never heard of Drunken Donuts....so of course I had to google it! OMG they look scrumptious!


----------



## itutorfortravel

Hi everyone! I heard that VWL is getting a makeover this year! Does anyone know what it's going to look like? Any pictures out there? when will it be complete?

We just put in an offer today (which was accepted ) on a contract at VWL, so we are hoping to be new DVC owners there very soon!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

itutorfortravel said:


> Hi everyone! I heard that VWL is getting a makeover this year! Does anyone know what it's going to look like? Any pictures out there? when will it be complete?
> 
> We just put in an offer today (which was accepted ) on a contract at VWL, so we are hoping to be new DVC owners there very soon!



Good luck with ROFR!!!

Here's a link to the story and also the picture that was shown at the annual meeting where it was announced.

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/news/2462-more-deluxe-studios-will-soon-sleep-five-guests


----------



## sleepydog25

itutorfortravel said:


> Hi everyone! I heard that VWL is getting a makeover this year! Does anyone know what it's going to look like? Any pictures out there? when will it be complete?
> 
> We just put in an offer today (which was accepted ) on a contract at VWL, so we are hoping to be new DVC owners there very soon!


Congrats on the contract, and best wishes for a speedy ROFR!  AND welcome to the Groupies!  We're a friendly bunch even if we do say so ourselves , and we all share a love of the Lodge.  Make yourself at home and join right in.


----------



## itutorfortravel

Thanks for the warm welcome sleepydog25 and kat4disney! I'm hoping ROFR goes well and moves quickly too! 

I love the new look for the villas! The colors are so nice and bright...any idea when the refurb will be complete?

If our contract passes, we will have some banked points we will need to use before July 31. Not sure if there will be much left in terms of availability by the time we close but I hope so! If not, DH and I were thinking it might be fun to do a "progressive" vacation and move from resort to resort as availability allows so we can get acquainted with as many of the dvc properties as possible. Either way, we know we're going to Disney this summer !

I'll keep you posted on our progress...


----------



## sleepydog25

itutorfortravel said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome sleepydog25 and kat4disney! I'm hoping ROFR goes well and moves quickly too!
> 
> I love the new look for the villas! The colors are so nice and bright...any idea when the refurb will be complete?
> 
> If our contract passes, we will have some banked points we will need to use before July 31. Not sure if there will be much left in terms of availability by the time we close but I hope so! *If not, DH and I were thinking it might be fun to do a "progressive" vacation and move from resort to resort as availability allows so we can get acquainted with as many of the dvc properties as possible.* Either way, we know we're going to Disney this summer !
> 
> I'll keep you posted on our progress...


I've done split stays a few times, and it's a good way to get to know various resorts despite the minor headache of having to uproot in the middle of your vacation.  I think your progressive idea is superb should the need arise.  By the way, I'm offering you a coupon, good for one week, that gives you 50% off the membership dues for the Groupies.  For this limited time offer, you can join for only $50, cashier's or personal check payable to _moi_.  And pay no attention to my signature. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies itutorfortravel!!!!

And watch sleepydog(actually we refer to him as slydog around here)The fee is actually supposed to sent to yours truly


----------



## eliza61

itutorfortravel said:


> Hi everyone! I heard that VWL is getting a makeover this year! Does anyone know what it's going to look like? Any pictures out there? when will it be complete?
> 
> We just put in an offer today (which was accepted ) on a contract at VWL, so we are hoping to be new DVC owners there very soon!



Welcome ITFT,

love your tag name.    Congratulations on your contract.  As you can tell we're pretty partial to the lodge.


----------



## eliza61

itutorfortravel said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome sleepydog25 and kat4disney! I'm hoping ROFR goes well and moves quickly too!
> 
> I love the new look for the villas! The colors are so nice and bright...any idea when the refurb will be complete?
> 
> If our contract passes, we will have some banked points we will need to use before July 31. Not sure if there will be much left in terms of availability by the time we close but I hope so! If not, DH and I were thinking it might be fun to do a "progressive" vacation and move from resort to resort as availability allows so we can get acquainted with as many of the dvc properties as possible. Either way, we know we're going to Disney this summer !
> 
> I'll keep you posted on our progress...




We generally never did split stays.  when you're travelling with 2 or 3 minons you tend to try and make things easier but we do try out new resorts.
I actually own at the BC but find myself at the lodge more often than not.  It was my dh's favorite.


----------



## eliza61

who put an idea in my brain (guys tell her that is a dangerous thing to do!!  )  and is contemplating resort hopping.

List your favorite dvc resorts in order of "likiness"  Sort of like coldstone Ice cream.  #1 would be "gotta have it", #2 "love it"  #3 like it.

#1.  Wilderness lodge.  It rejuvinates my soul every time.  
#2   Beach club.  love the location and the bright color theme.  Love the Victorian type decor
#3  Old key West.  Love how the buildings are tropical color and the room sizes seem bigger to me.
#4   Animal kingdom lodge. while I loved the decor, I did not like how the building was laid out.  seemed so confusing getting to the pool area.
#5  Saratoga Springs.  I really couldn't get into this resort.  simply too spread out for my taste.

next up:  villas at Grand floridian


----------



## sleepydog25

eliza61 said:


> who put an idea in my brain (guys tell her that is a dangerous thing to do!!  )  and is contemplating resort hopping.
> 
> List your favorite dvc resorts in order of "likiness"  Sort of like coldstone Ice cream.  #1 would be "gotta have it", #2 "love it"  #3 like it.
> 
> #1.  Wilderness lodge.  It rejuvinates my soul every time.
> #2   Beach club.  love the location and the bright color theme.  Love the Victorian type decor
> #3  Old key West.  Love how the buildings are tropical color and the room sizes seem bigger to me.
> #4   Animal kingdom lodge. while I loved the decor, I did not like how the building was laid out.  seemed so confusing getting to the pool area.
> #5  Saratoga Springs.  I really couldn't get into this resort.  simply too spread out for my taste.
> 
> next up:  villas at Grand floridian


Not having stayed at all the resorts, take this list with a shaker of salt.  
1)  Duh.  The Lodge.  It entrances me like no other for all the reasons we speak about on this thread.

All the others below rank a distance second behind VWL. . .
2)  BLT.  It's hard to beat the convenience to MK, TOWL for Wishes, the Monorail, though I'm not a huge fan of the modern feel.
3)  AKV.  Gorgeous setting, gorgeous rooms, but too distant from everything but AK itself.
4)  Tie, but either could move up once we stay there:  VGF & Poly.  We toured the model of VGF last summer, and it was stunning.  However, the general stuffiness I've encountered at GF is off-putting.  We plan to stay there in September if our planning works out.  Yes, I know, Poly isn't a DVC resort yet, but it will be, and it's the first resort love of my *Luv*.  I may be required to like it.
5)  Tie again, though I've never tried any of them:  BWV, BCV, OKW, & SSR.  The theme of none appeal to me, though I would like to try OKW just to experience the larger rooms.  SSR is way too spread out for my tastes; just walking around the grounds is confusing.  And while BWV and BCV are appealing for access to Epcot, my occasional forays to their properties and visits to the BWV model didn't spark any fondness in me.


----------



## DJGifford

Good afternoon....

We don't own at VWL... but... we are staying there finally in May!!  We are not 100% sure about the decision... my biggest issue is bus service... We visited the Lodge this past Christmas, as it is the most beautifully decorated, as it was in 2011... but the bus service was exceptionally slow (esp compared to OKW)... then it went to the campground... seemed really out of the way....  

That being said... we are looking forward to pool time... and relax time too.... 

Can anyone give information on best locations for rooms??

Thanks,
Dolores


----------



## horselover

bagsmom said:


> I think you are referring to the Drunken Donuts from the lounge.  Very yummy and wonderful.  Fresh, hot, shaken with sugar and cinnamon, then dunked in a sauce of butter and booze.  Oh so tasty!



I was so disappointed we never got a chance to try these in Dec.  The couple times we made it over to the Lodge the lounge wasn't open.  I can't wait to try these next month when I'm there.  I'll be there for 24 hours.  I must have drunken donuts, a Lapu Lapu, &  blood orange margarita.  Now sure how I'll fit it all in but I'm going to try!   Maybe I'll have donuts for dinner then go have a Lapu Lapu.    



itutorfortravel said:


> Hi everyone! I heard that VWL is getting a makeover this year! Does anyone know what it's going to look like? Any pictures out there? when will it be complete?
> 
> We just put in an offer today (which was accepted ) on a contract at VWL, so we are hoping to be new DVC owners there very soon!



Welcome to the thread & best of luck with your contract!

Regarding your moving around question.  I'm not a big fan of split stays.  It is a nice way to visit a couple different resorts but I really dislike packing up & moving.  I will only do it again if it's a long stay.  A week at one resort & a week at another would be nice.



eliza61 said:


> List your favorite dvc resorts in order of "likiness"  Sort of like coldstone Ice cream.  #1 would be "gotta have it", #2 "love it"  #3 like it.
> 
> #1.  Wilderness lodge.  It rejuvinates my soul every time.
> #2   Beach club.  love the location and the bright color theme.  Love the Victorian type decor
> #3  Old key West.  Love how the buildings are tropical color and the room sizes seem bigger to me.
> #4   Animal kingdom lodge. while I loved the decor, I did not like how the building was laid out.  seemed so confusing getting to the pool area.
> #5  Saratoga Springs.  I really couldn't get into this resort.  simply too spread out for my taste.
> 
> next up:  villas at Grand floridian



I'm stealing most of Eliza's list!

#1.  Wilderness lodge.  It rejuvinates my soul every time.  
#2   Beach club.  love the location and the bright color theme.  Love the Victorian type decor
#3  Boardwalk.  If BCV isn't available.  Can't beat the location. 
#4  Old key West.  Love how the buildings are tropical color and the room sizes seem bigger to me.  The 1 BRs are huge!  
#4   Animal kingdom lodge.  I love the 2 bathrooms in the 1 BRs.  Love the feel of the resort & the animals.  Hate that there is no counter service at Kidani.  Still would like to know who's bone headed idea that was!  We're all about the quiet pools too so the fact AKL/V doesn't have one is a negative.
#5  Saratoga Springs.  I really couldn't get into this resort.  Simply too spread out for my taste.  I agree with Eliza here.  I prefer the resorts that are attached to a hotel.   We very rarely go to DTD so there's just not much appeal to this resort for me.

Haven't stayed at BLT & probably never will.  The location is great but there is nothing else about that resort I like.  Hoping to try VGF some day but with those high point charts who knows if that will happen.  We're dying to stay at the Poly villas will those are completed.



DJGifford said:


> Good afternoon....
> 
> We don't own at VWL... but... we are staying there finally in May!!  We are not 100% sure about the decision... my biggest issue is bus service... We visited the Lodge this past Christmas, as it is the most beautifully decorated, as it was in 2011... but the bus service was exceptionally slow (esp compared to OKW)... then it went to the campground... seemed really out of the way....
> 
> That being said... we are looking forward to pool time... and relax time too....
> 
> Can anyone give information on best locations for rooms??
> 
> Thanks,
> Dolores



OKW, SSR, & AKV are the only DVC resorts I know of that don't share buses with other resorts.  If you stay at a DVC that is attached to a hotel you're going to be sharing a bus with someone & that does slow things down.

In terms of location I like upper floor on the lake side.  The hallways are somewhat long but they don't bother me much.  Some people like to request close to elevator.  You're pretty much guaranteed a view of trees no matter where you end up.


----------



## sleepydog25

I agree with* horsey* about room location:  lake side, upper floor.  I would go further and say stick with floors 2-4 as the 5th floor has dormer-style balconies meaning the railings are solid and you have to stand up to see over them.  We also request a room overlooking the pool/courtyard area since that prevents a long haul down the hallway to the elevators (though the hallways are way better than most other resorts such as AKV).  Other than that, all the rooms will have views of trees; if you're on the lake side, you will have glimpses of the lake through the trees or a nice view of the pool/courtyard area if you're lucky with your request.  That's about it re: rooms.

As for the buses, I've not encountered too many issues with them over the years.  Yes, they share a stop or two depending on the route, but we plan for it or, usually, we just drive.  Don't forget you can boat directly to MK or CR from VWL, as well.  Talk about a lovely bonus!  Good luck and welcome to the Groupie thread!


----------



## rusafee1183

Hi guys!  It's been a while! I took a little break from the Dis, but I just booked my Christmas trip at the Lodge and it made me miss everyone and want to pop in to say HI! 

I booked from Dec 5 - 14th, and it will be our first ever Christmas trip to WDW! I can't wait!!!

How has everyone been??


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies DJGifford!!!!

I PMed(not sure if it went through or not)but I got your dates in, and you have gotten some good info on room views


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> Hi guys!  It's been a while! I took a little break from the Dis, but I just booked my Christmas trip at the Lodge and it made me miss everyone and want to pop in to say HI!
> 
> I booked from Dec 5 - 14th, and it will be our first ever Christmas trip to WDW! I can't wait!!!
> 
> How has everyone been??


Hey, you!  Aw, I'm envious of your Christmas trip.  It's looking as though 2015 will be the soonest we can get back to the World for the holidays.  Happy for you, though!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday SleepyDog25!!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday SlyDog!!!*


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> List your favorite dvc resorts in order of "likiness"  Sort of like coldstone Ice cream.  #1 would be "gotta have it", #2 "love it"  #3 like it.




We've stayed at all on-site DVCs except for VGF.  So here's my list, and I throw out the caveat that it is my list only.  My wife's would be different and my daughters would each have a different list.


1.  *VWL*.  No surprise, but it is a "must see" every trip regardless of where we are staying.  Just can't sit in that lobby and force a frown to come to my face.  


2.  *BLT.*  The views of Bay Lake, the top side bar & Wishes, the convenience to MK and the monorail, and the amenities make this a new found favorite.  


3.  *BWV. * Love the location, love the boardwalk itself and the restaurant and entertainment options.  The quiet pool is quite nice as well.  Great location and great value in the standard rooms to stretch those points.  If they could only fix their bus issues.    But this resort is one we have loved from our first visit.


4.  *AKV. * Not a favorite of DW, but I love the theming, the layout and the restaurants there.  We've stayed at both Jambo and Kidani and both have their attractions, but Kidani probably jumps ahead for the extra bathroom in the 1BR and 2 BR.  

5.  *OKW.*  Just a beautiful, laid back resort.  Obviously the spacious rooms are a big plus and we have stayed in a number of locations.  

6.  *BCV.*  Great location, great self-parking, nice quiet pool.  We like this resort but when we stay in the EPCOT resort area, we almost always choose BWV.  

7.  *SSR*.  We actually have enjoyed our stays at this resort, but there's nothing about it that makes it a top choice for us.  When we've "had" to stay there, we have always had a good stay.  


I can honestly say that we haven't had a really bad experience in any of our 20+ DVC trips.  All resorts have their attractive sides, and we are looking forward to adding VGF to our list at some point.


----------



## DJGifford

Thanks everyone!

I will call and put the requests for room location in... can't hurt, lol.

I will add that VWL did have the BEST décor for Christmas... 

Now... I need to know more about drunken donuts and lapu lapu... and of course the blood orange margarita... where do I get these????  They are a must on our trip in May


----------



## sleepydog25

The drunken donuts can be requested in the Territory Lounge, I believe, while the lapu lapu is in the bar over in the Poly, the bar on the second floor whatever its name is.  I'm sure someone will note where you can get the margarita.


----------



## eliza61

*Happy Birthday Sly!!*​
Have a great birthday weekend!


----------



## horselover

DJGifford said:


> Now... I need to know more about drunken donuts and lapu lapu... and of course the blood orange margarita... where do I get these????  They are a must on our trip in May



Did someone say Lapu Lapu & Blood Orange Margarita??!!!   

Ahhhh my favorite drink in all of Disney World.  The beloved (and strong) Lapu Lapu.  It can be found at the Tambu Lounge at the Poly.  You can also get it at 'Ohana & Kona Cafe.  You can't get it at the pool bar but you can take it with you from the lounge.





My 2nd favorite drink.  Blood Orange Margarita.  This equally strong drink can be found at La Cava del Tequila in the Mexico pavilion at Epcot.  





Now I want one or both!  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PATRICK!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
I've missed the last few days. We're currently en route to DS's college graduation in Virginia. Just saw that we're celebrating a birthday. HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLEEPY!  Hope you have a most amazing day. 

In regard to the Drunkin Doughnuts, DDad and I attempted to get these during our December trip. Unfortunately they are no longer available at the Territory Lounge. 

Rusafee: we'll be at VWL Dec 4-13  

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DJGifford said:


> Good afternoon....
> 
> We don't own at VWL... but... we are staying there finally in May!!  We are not 100% sure about the decision... my biggest issue is bus service... We visited the Lodge this past Christmas, as it is the most beautifully decorated, as it was in 2011... but the bus service was exceptionally slow (esp compared to OKW)... then it went to the campground... seemed really out of the way....
> 
> That being said... we are looking forward to pool time... and relax time too....
> 
> Can anyone give information on best locations for rooms??
> 
> Thanks,
> Dolores



Regarding buses it all depends on where you're going.  MK - it's the absolute most awesome bus service you can find.  5 minutes and you're there!  Or there's the boat for a relaxing trip over to the Happiest Place on Earth.  Epcot bus stops at FW but on the way back VWL is the first stop and practically drops you off at the Villas front door.  DHS and AK will share - usually with GF but I've had a stop at the Poly now and then.  Overall we've generally had very good bus service at the Lodge.

Now - favorite DVC's.

First off - I've stayed at all except HHI so that's at the bottom.  

I've shared my number one before and haven't been kicked out of the Groupies so here it goes again.

1.  VGC - Love the style (totally get the lodge feel) and location.  I always loved the GC as the best Disney hotel and getting DVC there was the tops.  And it doesn't hurt that it's an hour flight compared to 6 plus hours travel to FL.  

2.  VWL - restful, beautiful, grand and stunning.  Love the location there too best of all with it right on Bay Lake.

3.  Aulani - it's hawaii!  One of the best spas I've been to and great pool, great slides and an ocean to go swim in.   

4.  BLT - walk to MK, TOTWL, room size (except studio of course) and location on Bay Lake.  It was also the resort that got me thinking about DVC when they were building it.  Bought VWL resale before it opened but it was the catalyst.  

Now it gets more tricky since I really haven't met a DVC I don't like.  For the most part these can shift around depending on the trip.

5.  BWV  Location, location, location.  Also free air hockey in the community hall.  Not that I'm competitive or anything but if we wanted to have a Groupie meet/tournament I'd be happy to organize.  

6.  AKV  One of the most unique places to stay - Lodge style and animals.  This one easily could easily switch to #5 - and maybe even #4.  

7.  VGF  Lovely design, location and great resort.

8.  BCV  Location.  Really fairly interchangeable with BWV but views are better at BWV.  

9. OKW  Love the tropical feel - truly feels like a different world.

10.  SSR  Quiet and relaxing.  Nice central location and allows access to DTD - otherwise we rarely go there when staying anywhere else onsite.  And the Treehouses - I'd rank those higher.  Glam camping!  

11.  VB  OVIR's!


----------



## bocaj1431

I love all the info on this thread and how friendly and welcoming everyone is!!. It is refreshing when you come across that in forums.  

We joined DVC last year and stayed at kidani villas and BlT.  We enjoyed both, especially the atmosphere at kidani.  But, I am so looking forward to our upcoming vacation at VWL.  The lodge looks beautiful.

What does everyone think about Whispering Canyon?   I have dinner booked at Whispering Canyon 3 nights in a row.  

Thanks


----------



## Muushka

bocaj1431 said:


> I love all the info on this thread and how friendly and welcoming everyone is!!. It is refreshing when you come across that in forums.
> 
> We joined DVC last year and stayed at kidani villas and BlT.  We enjoyed both, especially the atmosphere at kidani.  But, I am so looking forward to our upcoming vacation at VWL.  The lodge looks beautiful.
> 
> What does everyone think about Whispering Canyon?   I have dinner booked at Whispering Canyon 3 nights in a row.
> 
> Thanks



*Welcome to the Groupies bocaj!  

Grab yourself a Moosie siggy and a rocking chair and sit with us a spell.*


----------



## Muushka

*Birthday??  Did I hear Birthday????

Let's see.  

Is it Sleepy Dog??  Nooooooo

Is it Sly Dog???  Nooooooooo

It's Lying Dog!!!!*

Sorry Sleepy, I won't tag you with that name again.

*Happy Birthday Sleepy Dog!!!*


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> *Birthday??  Did I hear Birthday????
> 
> Let's see.
> 
> Is it Sleepy Dog??  Nooooooo
> 
> Is it Sly Dog???  Nooooooooo
> 
> It's Lying Dog!!!!*
> 
> Sorry Sleepy, I won't tag you with that name again.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Sleepy Dog!!!*


Hmphh!  I represent those remarks.    Thanks for all the shout outs regarding my birthday.  Facing the big 3-9 this year. . .

Welcome* bocaj*!  We have a tendency to say we're the friendliest group on the DIS, but that belief stems from a genuine likability coming from everyone.  I'm a relative newcomer here--a couple of years give or take--and I can honestly state I've never heard or seen a cross word uttered by anyone here.  We are a varied group, but unlike many who say they are, we respect everyone's views and often treat each other like family.  Wait, okay we treat each other better than family!    In all seriousness, I'm proud to call these folks friends.  (Now, there's that little matter of new member dues. . .$50 cashier's/personal check made out to Sleepydog.)


----------



## jimmytammy

bocaj1431 said:


> I love all the info on this thread and how friendly and welcoming everyone is!!. It is refreshing when you come across that in forums.
> 
> We joined DVC last year and stayed at kidani villas and BlT.  We enjoyed both, especially the atmosphere at kidani.  But, I am so looking forward to our upcoming vacation at VWL.  The lodge looks beautiful.
> 
> What does everyone think about Whispering Canyon?   I have dinner booked at Whispering Canyon 3 nights in a row.
> 
> Thanks



Welcome to the groupies bocaj1431!!!!
As for the WCC, its been a few yrs since we have gone.  It started to get a little to predictable for us, and didnt feel the food was up to par.  Recently seeing a few upbeat posts on food, so I would say give it a try.  We are going in Feb for breakfast, so will try to remember to post here a report.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies bocaj1431!!!!
> As for the WCC, its been a few yrs since we have gone.  It started to get a little to predictable for us, and didnt feel the food was up to par.  Recently seeing a few upbeat posts on food, so I would say give it a try.  We are going in Feb for breakfast, so will try to remember to post here a report.


I forgot to mention WCC.  Hmm, I would do it one night, perhaps, but not three unless you simply want the convenience.  For example, Roaring Fork has a solid sandwich and grill menu (and would be far less expensive) while Artist Point is a topnotch on-site restaurant, one of WDW's better signature eateries.  Before I ate three times at WCC, I'd consider taking a boat to CR for one of their restaurants, or better yet, walk/bike over to FW along the paved bike path (just under a mile, one way) to eat at Trail's End which is a buffet and a better value than WCC.  Hope this helps.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday, Sleepy!!!

I hope it is a fantastic day (no matter which number it is). 


 to the new groupies also.   We are a pretty special bunch, if I do say so myself.   As Muush said grab a moosie for your signature.  He sure looks good!!! 

WCC, we enjoy.  We did not go there this last trip, but we usually do and enjoy it.  DH and I will probably go in October, if I ever get my reservation made for after our cruise!

We have had a couple of dreary, foggy days, with lite rain and now we are doing a Texas usual and heading back to the 70's with a touch of the 60's in there for a while.  Then who knows what we will have.  We had a week ago a 70 degree day and the next day was 32 and the next morning was 17.    I hope each and every groupie is staying warm and dry with your crazy weather also.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> As for the WCC, its been a few yrs since we have gone.  It started to get a little to predictable for us, and didnt feel the food was up to par.  Recently seeing a few upbeat posts on food, so I would say give it a try.  We are going in Feb for breakfast, so will try to remember to post here a report.



That's good to hear.  It was a place we liked to eat but the last time we did, which is now a couple of years ago it was just wasn't up to the same level as the past and we haven't felt inclined to go back.  And DH used to love the skillet there - Meat!!!  I wasn't happy with the reduction in menu items for dinner and they had changed something on the skillet - reduced the items maybe?  We'll have to give it a try again.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Welcome bocaj1431* 

*Happy birthday to you Sleepy!!!!
*


​


----------



## rusafee1183

horselover said:


> Did someone say Lapu Lapu & Blood Orange Margarita??!!!
> 
> Ahhhh my favorite drink in all of Disney World.  The beloved (and strong) Lapu Lapu.  It can be found at the Tambu Lounge at the Poly.  You can also get it at 'Ohana & Kona Cafe.  You can't get it at the pool bar but you can take it with you from the lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2nd favorite drink.  Blood Orange Margarita.  This equally strong drink can be found at La Cava del Tequila in the Mexico pavilion at Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want one or both!



Ahhhh. Julie, I knew we were friends for a reason!  Our shared love of Lapu's AND Blood Orange Margarita's! 

I also HIGHLY recommend the Grey Goose Lemoncello Slush from the 'booze booth' in France.  



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> I've missed the last few days. We're currently en route to DS's college graduation in Virginia. Just saw that we're celebrating a birthday. HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLEEPY!  Hope you have a most amazing day.
> 
> In regard to the Drunkin Doughnuts, DDad and I attempted to get these during our December trip. Unfortunately they are no longer available at the Territory Lounge.
> 
> Rusafee: we'll be at VWL Dec 4-13
> 
> Have a nice weekend!



Di! Maybe we will finally get to have our meet! I would love to meet you and Dad for some coffee by the fireplace  ... or a cocktail. Your choice! 



eliza61 said:


> who put an idea in my brain (guys tell her that is a dangerous thing to do!!  )  and is contemplating resort hopping.
> 
> List your favorite dvc resorts in order of "likiness"  Sort of like coldstone Ice cream.  #1 would be "gotta have it", #2 "love it"  #3 like it.
> 
> #1.  Wilderness lodge.  It rejuvinates my soul every time.
> #2   Beach club.  love the location and the bright color theme.  Love the Victorian type decor
> #3  Old key West.  Love how the buildings are tropical color and the room sizes seem bigger to me.
> #4   Animal kingdom lodge. while I loved the decor, I did not like how the building was laid out.  seemed so confusing getting to the pool area.
> #5  Saratoga Springs.  I really couldn't get into this resort.  simply too spread out for my taste.
> 
> next up:  villas at Grand floridian



So far we have only stayed at SSR, BCV, BLT, AKV, VWL. We have only ever visited OKW to pool hop, walked around the BWV for some nightlife (although we will be there in a few months!) and haven't seen VGF since it's been done - but here's my list 

4. BLT - It was a little too cold, and sterile for me. We like warm, inviting, cozy spaces - so it just wasn't for me. The smell in the lobby was so overpowering that it made me a litte sick every time we walked in the door... But, the walk to MK was awesome and I it was a very nice space. I would stay here again, but it would probably only be if we were bringing people who really wanted to stay here, or if it is a really long time in between trips (and we have a lot of points to burn)
3. SSR - This was our first DVC stay and we didn't think it got much better than SSR. It's beautiful, and luxurious feeling without being 'stuffy' ... but it felt a little too much like a condo complex. 
2. BCV - We loved it here! The walk to Epcot and nightlife at the Boardwalk was amazing. The pool was awesome, but was always very busy. Crowds and noise don't bother me, but I could see how that would bug someone.   
Tied for #1 - VWL and AKV. Both have the lush, rich, warm, homey feeling for me. I love the animals and the CM's at AKV. The art and the lighting is just so beautiful and comforting. I could spend hours walking around talking to everyone and just soaking up the culture. The distance is the only downside, but it's nice for a more relaxing trip. VWL has that wow factor with the lobby and the rustic comfort that we love. The boat ride to MK, the beach and the waterfall are the best parts for me. Plus, there's something about crickets singing at dusk that just gets me every time.


----------



## Chuck S

I'd like to insert a reminder here, that the DISBoard system does not like really long threads.  This is page 210 out of the allowed 250, and it is a fast moving thread.  So if one of you regulars wants to set up a new thread soon, that would be great.  Just send one of the DVC Mods a PM once you have the new one set up, so we can close this one.

Thanks


----------



## wfc4life

Happy belated birthday wishes to Eliza and Slydog!! I'm a little behind on my lurking :0>


----------



## bocaj1431

sleepydog25 said:


> I forgot to mention WCC.  Hmm, I would do it one night, perhaps, but not three unless you simply want the convenience.  For example, Roaring Fork has a solid sandwich and grill menu (and would be far less expensive) while Artist Point is a topnotch on-site restaurant, one of WDW's better signature eateries.  Before I ate three times at WCC, I'd consider taking a boat to CR for one of their restaurants, or better yet, walk/bike over to FW along the paved bike path (just under a mile, one way) to eat at Trail's End which is a buffet and a better value than WCC.  Hope this helps.



Thank you for the welcome and the info about the restaurants.  I  think we will try your idea about the boat to CR.  

Thank you also to everyone else for their welcomes.  

And,   HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLEEPY!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday "Sly" Sleepydog! *


----------



## jimmytammy

Chuck S said:


> I'd like to insert a reminder here, that the DISBoard system does not like really long threads.  This is page 210 out of the allowed 250, and it is a fast moving thread.  So if one of you regulars wants to set up a new thread soon, that would be great.  Just send one of the DVC Mods a PM once you have the new one set up, so we can close this one.
> 
> Thanks



*Thanks for the reminder Chuck!
I was thinking a few days ago, its about time to hand over the reins to someone else.  So knowing we are getting real close on post count, anybody feel inclined to take it and run, make it your own*


----------



## horselover

rusafee1183 said:


> Ahhhh. Julie, I knew we were friends for a reason!  Our shared love of Lapu's AND Blood Orange Margarita's!
> 
> I also HIGHLY recommend the Grey Goose Lemoncello Slush from the 'booze booth' in France.



Yes those are really good too especially on a hot day.  I've kind of stop buying them though.  This will probably sound bad, but if I'm going to pay $10.00 for a drink I'd like to get my money's worth on the alcohol!           Those slushies are more flavoring then booze I think.

Hopefully some day we'll both be in the World at the same time & can enjoy a Lapu Lapu together.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> *Thanks for the reminder Chuck!
> I was thinking a few days ago, its about time to hand over the reins to someone else.  So knowing we are getting real close on post count, anybody feel inclined to take it and run, make it your own*



You have been a great thread keeper,  Jimmy.   we thank you for being a most gracious host.


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks to each of you for remembering my birthday, including our latest addee, *bocaj1431*!  I woke up this morning and prepared, right here at home, Mickey waffles (*Luv* bought the supposed actual waffle mix Disney uses to make them) and Starbucks' quality lattes to pair with them.  Yum!  

Dreary weather here today--rainy, windy, and foggy--but at least the temps are manageable (40s) and we're safe, warm, and dry.  We, including my youngest daughter (fondly called Huh?ster) are sitting around planning meals for our August trip to the World.  Huh?ster will be 14 by the trip and though introduced to Disney at a young age, hasn't had many experiences there the last few years.  She loved it last summer when we got married at the Lodge, but the trip was quick.  This time we'll have an entire week.  I can't think of a better way to kick off my birthday weekend than planning a trip to Disney.  Happy 39th to me!


----------



## WDW_Diane

sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks to each of you for remembering my birthday, including our latest addee, bocaj1431!  I woke up this morning and prepared, right here at home, Mickey waffles (Luv bought the supposed actual waffle mix Disney uses to make them) and Starbucks' quality lattes to pair with them.  Yum!  Dreary weather here today--rainy, windy, and foggy--but at least the temps are manageable (40s) and we're safe, warm, and dry.  We, including my youngest daughter (fondly called Huh?ster) are sitting around planning meals for our August trip to the World.  Huh?ster will be 14 by the trip and though introduced to Disney at a young age, hasn't had many experiences there the last few years.  She loved it last summer when we got married at the Lodge, but the trip was quick.  This time we'll have an entire week.  I can't think of a better way to kick off my birthday weekend than planning a trip to Disney.  Happy 39th to me!



Where did you find the Disney-used waffle mix?  I made Mickey waffles last night but they just weren't the same.


----------



## rusafee1183

Happy belated birthday Sly! Sounds like you had a great one.  

We have been having some cool, dreary, wet days here as well and Mickey waffles sound pretty fabulous. 



sleepydog25 said:


> Thanks to each of you for remembering my birthday, including our latest addee, *bocaj1431*!  I woke up this morning and prepared, right here at home, Mickey waffles (*Luv* bought the supposed actual waffle mix Disney uses to make them) and Starbucks' quality lattes to pair with them.  Yum!
> 
> Dreary weather here today--rainy, windy, and foggy--but at least the temps are manageable (40s) and we're safe, warm, and dry.  We, including my youngest daughter (fondly called Huh?ster) are sitting around planning meals for our August trip to the World.  Huh?ster will be 14 by the trip and though introduced to Disney at a young age, hasn't had many experiences there the last few years.  She loved it last summer when we got married at the Lodge, but the trip was quick.  This time we'll have an entire week.  I can't think of a better way to kick off my birthday weekend than planning a trip to Disney.  Happy 39th to me!


----------



## eliza61

So who ever came up with the stereotype that Black folks have rhythm must have been watching the Temptations perform because they certainly were not watching my family in action.....


Last night my cousin Cindy, my brother and I decided to take some of the "youngins" bowling, lol of course did a lot of bragging about how "kids" do nothing but play video games and how we were going to spank them at bowling.

First up, my cousin Cindy who hits the concession stand picks up sodas and beer.  Then promptly trips over her two feet sending drinks flying all over the place.

Next, yours truly, in some sort of nostalgic fit tries to relive her youth.  goes up to the lane, grabs the ball, executes the perfect pba stance and stare,  swings her arm back.... promptly steps and slips.  ball goes flying up, feet perform some weird double lutz, landing on derrier and back.  Laws of physics kick in and ball comes back down on left foot.....


Not only did the little terrorist beat us, they blackmailed us into buying pizza by threatening to put the entire thing on Youtube.  

They were gracious enough to sit with me for 5 hours in the freakin ER, getting the tootsies X-rayed.  

everyone has permission to crack up laughing.


----------



## Muushka

I want to see the YouTube!!!

Hope it mends quickly, E.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And who says bowling is boring to watch?!  

Hope you're feeling ok Eliza!


----------



## rusafee1183

Oh no Eliza! I hope your foot is OK! 

I will say that is a night I would have liked to be a fly on the wall.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza
I was thinking of trying the new bowling alley at DTD, thanks for talking me out of it


----------



## sleepydog25

WDW_Diane said:


> Where did you find the Disney-used waffle mix?  I made Mickey waffles last night but they just weren't the same.


*Luv* ordered it off of Amazon.  The actual mix used is called Carbon's Golden Malted Pancake & Waffle Flour.  It's also available through the Carbon's website, but they require a larger order which while a cheaper per item cost, you would be saddled with a lot of waffle mix.  She had previously purchased a Mickey waffle iron.  

*Rusafee*:  Technically, my birthday is today, so you're not late at all.  Besides, at my age, I'd not remember if it was a belated wish, anyway.  

*Eliza:  *Too funny!  Hope your foot is doing okay.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Blossomz!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Go Panthers!!!!

(oh, nevermind...)


----------



## Muushka

Jimmy has the order correct!

*Happy Birthday Bloss!!!
We hope you have a most wonderful day

Go Panthers!!!!*

*And I don't even like football!*


----------



## cahedberg

sleepydog25 said:


> The drunken donuts can be requested in the Territory Lounge, I believe, while the lapu lapu is in the bar over in the Poly, the bar on the second floor whatever its name is.  I'm sure someone will note where you can get the margarita.


so......we just got back from VWL.....and I am sorry to be the one to break the bad news, but it appears drunken donuts is no longer on the menu at the Lounge. Chelsea mentioned it hasn't been there for about 6 months or so.....  no drunken donuts for us. On the plus side, everyone loved our trip to VWL and we are starting to plan our next vaca. On our last day, we searched for hidden mickeys. The one by the fireplace is super tough!


----------



## cahedberg

DJGifford said:


> Thanks everyone!  I will call and put the requests for room location in... can't hurt, lol.  I will add that VWL did have the BEST décor for Christmas...  Now... I need to know more about drunken donuts and lapu lapu... and of course the blood orange margarita... where do I get these????  They are a must on our trip in May


 I had the lapu lapu in the Kona Cafe at the Poly. Delish! (Had to come fix silly autocorrect)


----------



## Idreamodisney247

bocaj1431 said:


> I love all the info on this thread and how friendly and welcoming everyone is!!. It is refreshing when you come across that in forums.  We joined DVC last year and stayed at kidani villas and BlT.  We enjoyed both, especially the atmosphere at kidani.  But, I am so looking forward to our upcoming vacation at VWL.  The lodge looks beautiful.  What does everyone think about Whispering Canyon?   I have dinner booked at Whispering Canyon 3 nights in a row.  Thanks


This is my first time on this thread in a long time and I have to say I got the same feeling. I feel all warm and fuzzy after browsing for just a little while. I'm a relatively new dvcer. So far only one DVC trip taken. I am possibly thinking of doing a split stay this April and wondered about the studios at VWL. Do you know if they will be refurbished by then? Or where is the most ideal location, etc.. Oh, and is it easy to go to boardwalk from there. I'm thinking about dinner, etc...

Thank you,


----------



## sleepydog25

Idreamodisney247 said:


> This is my first time on this thread in a long time and I have to say I got the same feeling. I feel all warm and fuzzy after browsing for just a little while. I'm a relatively new dvcer. So far only one DVC trip taken. I am possibly thinking of doing a split stay this April and wondered about the studios at VWL. Do you know if they will be refurbished by then? Or where is the most ideal location, etc.. Oh, and is it easy to go to boardwalk from there. I'm thinking about dinner, etc...
> 
> Thank you,


Welcome back,* Idream*!  I'm unsure of the refurb finish other than they are supposedly going to be finished by the end of 2014.  I know that doesn't help much; perhaps, someone else can provide a more complete answer.  At VWL, location isn't as important as other resorts since the main views are almost entirely composed of trees.  That being said, we prefer floors 2-4 on the lake side of VWL, and we usually request a pool/courtyard view, as well.  Being lake side at least permits glimpses of the lake through all the trees.  As for getting to Boardwalk, you have no easy options other than driving there yourself.  Lacking a vehicle (or paying for a taxi), your best option would be to bus to Epcot or DHS after which you can walk or boat from either to Boardwalk.  Have a good trip!


----------



## Idreamodisney247

sleepydog25 said:
			
		

> Welcome back, Idream!  I'm unsure of the refurb finish other than they are supposedly going to be finished by the end of 2014.  I know that doesn't help much; perhaps, someone else can provide a more complete answer.  At VWL, location isn't as important as other resorts since the main views are almost entirely composed of trees.  That being said, we prefer floors 2-4 on the lake side of VWL, and we usually request a pool/courtyard view, as well.  Being lake side at least permits glimpses of the lake through all the trees.  As for getting to Boardwalk, you have no easy options other than driving there yourself.  Lacking a vehicle (or paying for a taxi), your best option would be to bus to Epcot or DHS after which you can walk or boat from either to Boardwalk.  Have a good trip!



Thank you for being so helpful and through! I appreciate it


----------



## Idreamodisney247

Idreamodisney247 said:
			
		

> Thank you for being so helpful and through! I appreciate it



**Thorough


----------



## luv2sleep

Had a fantastic time at the lodge this January! I'm completely smitten and truly don't what to stay anywhere else. The next trip will likely be a resort only stay.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
I'd gotten a a few pages behind, but sat with my cup of coffee and got caught up this morning.  

First:  WELCOME to our new and returning groupies! It is always a pleasure when those sharing a love of the Lodge join us!

Someone asked about Whispering Canyon - our experience has been much like Jimmy's and Kathy's; we've been there several times in our 15+ trips and at this point in time are not looking to go back anytime soon.  We've experienced breakfast (with a Groupie meet), lunch and dinner.  Additionally when we did a Disney day tour - lunch was provided at WCC. Breakfast was OK, lunch was better.  Dinner - we had the skillet - quite frankly was awful.  I do think you should try it: they may have improved and it may be quite good now.  Don't rule out Roaring Fork.  As Sleepy has already noted, their salads and sandwiches are great!  During our December trip, we found ourselves at the Territory Lounge on several occasions.  The wonderful mushroom soup is available there and on a late night, after having spent the day in the parks, really hit the spot.

So sorry *Eliza* to read of your bowling experience! I hope your foot heals quickly.  DDad would say, "the older we get, the harder we fall".  Our old bones aren't as flexible as they once were 

We spent the week-end in Virginia for our sons college graduation.  This was/is quite an accomplishment for him. Our son is ADHD, had difficulties throughout his school days and had difficulties keeping a job post (high school) graduation.  He eventually ended up in the Army spending a year in Iraq.  At 32, married and with his Army experience behind him, he is now seeing the successes of his school effort.  





Enjoy your day! Ohio is to be in the low 40's today   Crazy weather!


----------



## eliza61

DiznyDi said:


> us!
> 
> Someone asked about Whispering Canyon - our experience has been much like Jimmy's and Kathy's; we've been there several times in our 15+ trips and at this point in time are not looking to go back anytime soon.  We've experienced breakfast (with a Groupie meet), lunch and dinner.  Additionally when we did a Disney day tour - lunch was provided at WCC. Breakfast was OK, lunch was better.  Dinner - we had the skillet - quite frankly was awful.  I do think you should try it: they may have improved and it may be quite good now.  Don't rule out Roaring Fork.  As Sleepy has already noted, their salads and sandwiches are great!  During our December trip, we found ourselves at the Territory Lounge on several occasions.  The wonderful mushroom soup is available there and on a late night, after having spent the day in the parks, really hit the spot.
> 
> So sorry *Eliza* to read of your bowling experience! I hope your foot heals quickly.  DDad would say, "the older we get, the harder we fall".  Our old bones aren't as flexible as they once were
> 
> We spent the week-end in Virginia for our sons college graduation.  This was/is quite an accomplishment for him. Our son is ADHD, had difficulties throughout his school days and had difficulties keeping a job post (high school) graduation.  He eventually ended up in the Army spending a year in Iraq.  At 32, married and with his Army experience behind him, he is now seeing the successes of his school effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your day! Ohio is to be in the low 40's today   Crazy weather!





CONGRATULATIONS TO THE NEW GRADUATE.  Di, know exactly how hard it can be for kids with learning disabilities.  Rizzo is an aspergie kid.  whew, talk about trying to fit a square peg in a round hole.    Glad he found his fit.

Kudo's to the proud parents.  You guys definitely deserve an round of applause.

Happy Monday Gang,


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> I'd gotten a a few pages behind, but sat with my cup of coffee and got caught up this morning.
> 
> First:  WELCOME to our new and returning groupies! It is always a pleasure when those sharing a love of the Lodge join us!
> 
> Someone asked about Whispering Canyon - our experience has been much like Jimmy's and Kathy's; we've been there several times in our 15+ trips and at this point in time are not looking to go back anytime soon.  We've experienced breakfast (with a Groupie meet), lunch and dinner.  Additionally when we did a Disney day tour - lunch was provided at WCC. Breakfast was OK, lunch was better.  Dinner - we had the skillet - quite frankly was awful.  I do think you should try it: they may have improved and it may be quite good now.  Don't rule out Roaring Fork.  As Sleepy has already noted, their salads and sandwiches are great!  During our December trip, we found ourselves at the Territory Lounge on several occasions.  The wonderful mushroom soup is available there and on a late night, after having spent the day in the parks, really hit the spot.
> 
> So sorry *Eliza* to read of your bowling experience! I hope your foot heals quickly.  DDad would say, "the older we get, the harder we fall".  Our old bones aren't as flexible as they once were
> 
> We spent the week-end in Virginia for our sons college graduation.  This was/is quite an accomplishment for him. Our son is ADHD, had difficulties throughout his school days and had difficulties keeping a job post (high school) graduation.  He eventually ended up in the Army spending a year in Iraq.  At 32, married and with his Army experience behind him, he is now seeing the successes of his school effort.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your day! Ohio is to be in the low 40's today   Crazy weather!


Congrats to your son and to the wonderful parents who raised him.  Should hit 50 here today, so I might actually hit the links in my new ride, Buzz.  Picture of said ride forthcoming. . .


----------



## sleepydog25

Here's *Buzz*, my new golfing buddy. . .


----------



## DisneyDad61

Good morning All - 

Based on this thread and since I have been going to WL since 1994 and VWL since 2009, I feel that it is about time that I joined this band of VWL groupies. Hello y'all (yes, that's my only Texas twang in me - transplant). anyways, glad to meet you all and howdy !!.
Without looking at each and every 212 pages of comments, I will just second the motion on the atmosphere, amenties, rooms, staff and most of the time, the restaurants at WL and in general everything else VWL.
My wife and I plan on passing down this membership to our 3 children and at the moment, our 5 grand-children.
This year in early December will be our very first "family reunion" where my wife and I are bringing in our entire family using our points for a Christmas celebration and reunion at WDW and VWL. The dates and rooms are set and reserved. We are so looking forward to our time at WDW in December and all the great things we will be doing. We got 10 days so there will be no hurry at the parks.
I'm a long-time WDW, DL and Walt Disney, himself, fan. It's great to be part of an extended family that appears to love VWL as much as we do.
Looking forward to sharing thoughts and comments of VWL going forward.

Lastly, (I apologize if the specifics have already been noted on here) but pertaining to the "hard goods replacement" at VWL. It is my understanding that this is for the Studio accommodations only and that the total available sleep options moves from 4 to 5 occupants. I believe that a Murphy Bed or similar will be used.

Thanks everyone - talk to you soon, Im sure


----------



## sleepydog25

DisneyDad61 said:


> Good morning All -
> 
> Based on this thread and since I have been going to WL since 1994 and VWL since 2009, I feel that it is about time that I joined this band of VWL groupies. Hello y'all (yes, that's my only Texas twang in me - transplant). anyways, glad to meet you all and howdy !!.
> Without looking at each and every 212 pages of comments, I will just second the motion on the atmosphere, amenties, rooms, staff and most of the time, the restaurants at WL and in general everything else VWL.
> My wife and I plan on passing down this membership to our 3 children and at the moment, our 5 grand-children.
> This year in early December will be our very first "family reunion" where my wife and I are bringing in our entire family using our points for a Christmas celebration and reunion at WDW and VWL. The dates and rooms are set and reserved. We are so looking forward to our time at WDW in December and all the great things we will be doing. We got 10 days so there will be no hurry at the parks.
> I'm a long-time WDW, DL and Walt Disney, himself, fan. It's great to be part of an extended family that appears to love VWL as much as we do.
> Looking forward to sharing thoughts and comments of VWL going forward.
> 
> Lastly, (I apologize if the specifics have already been noted on here) but pertaining to the "hard goods replacement" at VWL. It is my understanding that this is for the Studio accommodations only and that the total available sleep options moves from 4 to 5 occupants. I believe that a Murphy Bed or similar will be used.
> 
> Thanks everyone - talk to you soon, Im sure


Welcome, DisneyDad61, and howdy to you, too!  I'm a transplant myself, though in reverse.  I primarily grew up in east Texas, did grad school at TCU, joined/retired from the AF, and finally settled in VA.  We're happy you gave in to our charms and joined the Groupies.    Well,* eliza* and a few others are charming; I'm steadfastly in the clodhopper club.  As I'm sure others will chime in to say, pull up a rocker and "set" a spell (spittoon not included).


----------



## sleepydog25

Idreamodisney247 said:


> Thank you for being so helpful and thorough! I appreciate it


Sometimes, I get lucky.    Seriously, you're more than welcome, and many others on her have way more knowledge than I. . .I just happened along first.


----------



## rusafee1183

Sly, I feel like the Tag fairy should finally pay you a visit for those room recommendations so you don't have to keep typing them out 

I know I personally have used your advice for our room requests for our upcoming Christmas trip! 

*THAT'S* what you should start charging for


----------



## DiznyDi

*sleepy* love your new ride! When you said Buzz - I envisioned a bright yellow sports car! Looks like you'll have great fun with your new buddy on the course.

*WELCOME DisneyDad61*!  Sounds like you'll be right at home here.  jimmytammy is the keeper of the vacation list found on page one of the thread.  If you'd like to have your dates included, just send him a pm.  Nice to have you among us.


----------



## twokats

Idreamodisney247 said:


> This is my first time on this thread in a long time and I have to say I got the same feeling. I feel all warm and fuzzy after browsing for just a little while. I'm a relatively new dvcer. So far only one DVC trip taken. I am possibly thinking of doing a split stay this April and wondered about the studios at VWL. Do you know if they will be refurbished by then? Or where is the most ideal location, etc.. Oh, and is it easy to go to boardwalk from there. I'm thinking about dinner, etc...
> 
> Thank you,



  Glad you have joined us.  Be sure and grab a moosie for your signature.  He is very good looking.



DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> We spent the week-end in Virginia for our sons college graduation.  This was/is quite an accomplishment for him. Our son is ADHD, had difficulties throughout his school days and had difficulties keeping a job post (high school) graduation.  He eventually ended up in the Army spending a year in Iraq.  At 32, married and with his Army experience behind him, he is now seeing the successes of his school effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your day! Ohio is to be in the low 40's today   Crazy weather!



I know y'all are very proud.  He looks very handsome holding his diploma.



DisneyDad61 said:


> Good morning All -
> 
> Based on this thread and since I have been going to WL since 1994 and VWL since 2009, I feel that it is about time that I joined this band of VWL groupies. Hello y'all (yes, that's my only Texas twang in me - transplant). anyways, glad to meet you all and howdy !!.
> Without looking at each and every 212 pages of comments, I will just second the motion on the atmosphere, amenties, rooms, staff and most of the time, the restaurants at WL and in general everything else VWL.
> My wife and I plan on passing down this membership to our 3 children and at the moment, our 5 grand-children.
> This year in early December will be our very first "family reunion" where my wife and I are bringing in our entire family using our points for a Christmas celebration and reunion at WDW and VWL. The dates and rooms are set and reserved. We are so looking forward to our time at WDW in December and all the great things we will be doing. We got 10 days so there will be no hurry at the parks.
> I'm a long-time WDW, DL and Walt Disney, himself, fan. It's great to be part of an extended family that appears to love VWL as much as we do.
> Looking forward to sharing thoughts and comments of VWL going forward.
> 
> . . . .
> 
> Thanks everyone - talk to you soon, Im sure



 neighbor!!  Depending on where in the Dallas area you are, we are within an hour apart.  Glad you have joined us and if you want birthday or anniversary info on the first page, pm me the dates and I will add them.



sleepydog25 said:


> Welcome, DisneyDad61, and howdy to you, too!  I'm a transplant myself, though in reverse.  I primarily grew up in east Texas, did grad school at TCU, joined/retired from the AF, and finally settled in VA.  We're happy you gave in to our charms and joined the Groupies.    Well,* eliza* and a few others are charming; I'm steadfastly in the clodhopper club.  As I'm sure others will chime in to say, pull up a rocker and "set" a spell (spittoon not included).



Sleepy. . . . .how could you leave this beautiful area of East Texas!!!  My DD was very impressed with your TCU credentials.  She works with quite a few people at the camp who go there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

9:45 on the west coast so I can still sneak this in....

*Happy Birthday Blossomz!!!!!*

and

*Congrats to DiznySon!  Way to go!!!*





Idreamodisney247 said:


> Oh, and is it easy to go to boardwalk from there. I'm thinking about dinner, etc...
> 
> Thank you,



In addition to what sleepydog suggested you could take either the bus or boat from VWL to MK and then a bus to either Boardwalk or Beach Club resort.  



sleepydog25 said:


> Here's *Buzz*, my new golfing buddy. . .



Slick wheels!!!  That has to help the handicap!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday Blossomz!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Di and Dad
Congratulations on your DS graduation.  Your son's success is an extension of his folks commitment to raising their son in a Godly home, Im sure


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies DisneyDad61!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

rusafee1183 said:


> Sly, I feel like the Tag fairy should finally pay you a visit for those room recommendations so you don't have to keep typing them out
> 
> I know I personally have used your advice for our room requests for our upcoming Christmas trip!
> 
> *THAT'S* what you should start charging for


Hmm, perhaps you are correct.  I could put out my shingle as "Room Advisor for Hire."  I like it!  



			
				DiznyDi said:
			
		

> *sleepy* love your new ride! When you said Buzz - I envisioned a  bright yellow sports car! Looks like you'll have great fun with your new  buddy on the course.





			
				KAT4DISNEY said:
			
		

> Slick wheels!!!  That has to help the handicap!


The main color is close to that of DCL, and there already is a gold pinstripe running down the side.  I suspect at some point that will turn to a larger, more Mickey-yellow stripe with the word "Buzz" emblazoned within it.  Buzz seemed appropriate given the Toy Story movies are my favorite, and the cart is electric.  As for helping my score, it will at least make me _appear_ to be a lower handicapper.    I took him out yesterday, playing 14 holes despite the temperature being in the low 40s.



			
				twokats said:
			
		

> Sleepy. . . . .how could you leave this beautiful area of East Texas!!!   My DD was very impressed with your TCU credentials.  She works with  quite a few people at the camp who go there.


While East Texas is lovely, I never cared for the heat and humidity, and the more I traveled, the more I realized there are dozens of lovelier places to live than my hometown of Jasper (in deep East Texas as they call it).  I prefer mountain living, and if I'm going to have heat and humidity, better make it the coast somewhere.  Good ol' TCU.  I remember the annual football game against then arch-rival SMU when an announcement was made via the school newspaper and fliers.  There was to be an unofficial contest to see which university had the most student-owned Mercedes and BMWs.  Drive them to the game and be counted, and the winning school would have bragging rights for the next year.  I kid you not.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Congrats to your son *DiznyDi* and *Dad* on his graduation and perseverance!!! A proud day for all


----------



## DiznyDi

Aw shucks, friends. Eliza, Sleepy, twokats, Kathy, Maria and JT, many thanks for your kind and gracious comments.  Believe me, there were times when I thought we would never share this moment with our son.  Time and experience are great teachers. Of course having a 2nd car, getting out of a tiny apartment and having the means for 'toys' are also great motivators. :good vibes  I'll pass your congratulations and well wishes along to our son.


----------



## jimmytammy

SleepyDog  Loving the new ride


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> I'd gotten a a few pages behind, but sat with my cup of coffee and got caught up this morning.
> 
> First:  WELCOME to our new and returning groupies! It is always a pleasure when those sharing a love of the Lodge join us!
> 
> Someone asked about Whispering Canyon - our experience has been much like Jimmy's and Kathy's; we've been there several times in our 15+ trips and at this point in time are not looking to go back anytime soon.  We've experienced breakfast (with a Groupie meet), lunch and dinner.  Additionally when we did a Disney day tour - lunch was provided at WCC. Breakfast was OK, lunch was better.  Dinner - we had the skillet - quite frankly was awful.  I do think you should try it: they may have improved and it may be quite good now.  Don't rule out Roaring Fork.  As Sleepy has already noted, their salads and sandwiches are great!  During our December trip, we found ourselves at the Territory Lounge on several occasions.  The wonderful mushroom soup is available there and on a late night, after having spent the day in the parks, really hit the spot.
> 
> So sorry *Eliza* to read of your bowling experience! I hope your foot heals quickly.  DDad would say, "the older we get, the harder we fall".  Our old bones aren't as flexible as they once were
> 
> We spent the week-end in Virginia for our sons college graduation.  This was/is quite an accomplishment for him. Our son is ADHD, had difficulties throughout his school days and had difficulties keeping a job post (high school) graduation.  He eventually ended up in the Army spending a year in Iraq.  At 32, married and with his Army experience behind him, he is now seeing the successes of his school effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your day! Ohio is to be in the low 40's today   Crazy weather!



Congratulations to DizSon on his graduation.  Best wishes for a successful life!  
And thank you for your service to our country.



sleepydog25 said:


> Here's *Buzz*, my new golfing buddy.



Whoa Sly, awesome little wheels! 



DisneyDad61 said:


> Good morning All -
> 
> Based on this thread and since I have been going to WL since 1994 and VWL since 2009, I feel that it is about time that I joined this band of VWL groupies. Hello y'all (yes, that's my only Texas twang in me - transplant). anyways, glad to meet you all and howdy !!.
> Without looking at each and every 212 pages of comments, I will just second the motion on the atmosphere, amenties, rooms, staff and most of the time, the restaurants at WL and in general everything else VWL.
> My wife and I plan on passing down this membership to our 3 children and at the moment, our 5 grand-children.
> This year in early December will be our very first "family reunion" where my wife and I are bringing in our entire family using our points for a Christmas celebration and reunion at WDW and VWL. The dates and rooms are set and reserved. We are so looking forward to our time at WDW in December and all the great things we will be doing. We got 10 days so there will be no hurry at the parks.
> I'm a long-time WDW, DL and Walt Disney, himself, fan. It's great to be part of an extended family that appears to love VWL as much as we do.
> Looking forward to sharing thoughts and comments of VWL going forward.
> 
> Lastly, (I apologize if the specifics have already been noted on here) but pertaining to the "hard goods replacement" at VWL. It is my understanding that this is for the Studio accommodations only and that the total available sleep options moves from 4 to 5 occupants. I believe that a Murphy Bed or similar will be used.
> 
> Thanks everyone - talk to you soon, Im sure



Welcome aboard DisneyDad61.  You sound like you have always been on this thread!

So let me get this straight.  They are expanding the studios to sleep 5 and not the 1 bedrooms?  
I believe it!


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> So let me get this straight.  They are expanding the studios to sleep 5 and not the 1 bedrooms?
> I believe it!


That is what I've been reading and hearing, as well.  The studios, apparently _tres_ popular, will get the Murphy bed *DisneyDad *mentioned, but the 1BRs will not get that upgrade, though I do believe they are to get a facelift of some sort.  Then again, one never knows what DVC is thinking.


----------



## sleepydog25

Slo-o-o-w-w day on here today.  Just to end the day on a fun note, here are two shots taken from our deck, a classic before-and-after set up.  

11 a.m. just as I was headed out to golf a few holes:  42F, mostly sunny




4 p.m. as an Alberta Clipper came zipping through:  31F, snowy


----------



## Muushka

Wow Sleepy, beautiful!   And quite the change!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Slo-o-o-w-w day on here today.  Just to end the day on a fun note, here are two shots taken from our deck, a classic before-and-after set up.
> 
> 11 a.m. just as I was headed out to golf a few holes:  42F, mostly sunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 p.m. as an Alberta Clipper came zipping through:  31F, snowy



  

And I thought it was bad that we only got into the high 40's instead of the mid-50's they had predicted.


----------



## DiznyDi

Sleepy - except for the view, this could have been taken at my house.  The very same thing happened here.  It's no wonder everyone's sick.  Crazy weather! The higher temps (40's) lulls one into a false sense that just maybe Spring is around the corner and Winter is on its way out.  Then, wham, snowing again! 

Thanks Muush for your congratulatory comments on DS's graduation. :

Sure would be nice to be somewhere where the sun is shining   Todays high is 32 - and yes, more snow.  

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> . . . . . .  It's no wonder everyone's sick.  Crazy weather!  . . . . . .



Somehow I have not been able to get through to DiznyDi in all the years we have passed colds to one another that changes in the weather does not make us sick: if we would just pick our noses with the left hand, we would have fewer sick days all year round!

Thanks all for the good wishes for my son; Life has always been a challenge for him, whether it was grade school or home chores.  Getting started in life after high school was also difficult.  I credit the US Army for showing Josh that he indeed can set and obtain goals.  His recent graduation from ITT Technical with a degree in Criminal Forensics was so reminiscent of his graduation from Boot Camp.  At the latter, the look on his face will never leave my memory.  He looked so proud, so satisfied; he had passed though the fire and made it to the other side - no other challenge could be so great (or scary).  So on his recent graduation day, he was so satisfied with himself  it can be done!  And he breezed through his new job interview process, due to his degree AND his military experience.  The Army continues to pay him back for his service!

So it seems that DiznyDi and I can relax, for a little while, that our children will make it on their own. 

OK, now back to The Lodge!


----------



## rusafee1183

Dizny Dad said:


> Somehow I have not been able to get through to DiznyDi in all the years we have passed colds to one another that changes in the weather does not make us sick: if we would just pick our noses with the left hand, we would have fewer sick days all year round!








Dizny Dad said:


> Thanks all for the good wishes for my son; Life has always been a challenge for him, whether it was grade school or home chores.  Getting started in life after high school was also difficult.  I credit the US Army for showing Josh that he indeed can set and obtain goals.  His recent graduation from ITT Technical with a degree in Criminal Forensics was so reminiscent of his graduation from Boot Camp.  At the latter, the look on his face will never leave my memory.  He looked so proud, so satisfied; he had passed though the fire and made it to the other side - no other challenge could be so great (or scary).  So on his recent graduation day, he was so satisfied with himself  it can be done!  And he breezed through his new job interview process, due to his degree AND his military experience.  The Army continues to pay him back for his service!
> 
> So it seems that DiznyDi and I can relax, for a little while, that our children will make it on their own.
> 
> OK, now back to The Lodge!



On a serious note, that is such an amazing accomplishment for your son. I know the two of you must feel so much pride right now. Congrats to him, and the two of you for pushing through all the hard times.


----------



## Muushka

Our Panama Canal cruise has Oceanview cabins (gty) for $3150 including taxes and fees for 2 for 15 nights.  It's gonna be great , anyone?


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> Somehow I have not been able to get through to DiznyDi in all the years we have passed colds to one another that changes in the weather does not make us sick: if we would just pick our noses with the left hand, we would have fewer sick days all year round!
> 
> Thanks all for the good wishes for my son; Life has always been a challenge for him, whether it was grade school or home chores.  Getting started in life after high school was also difficult.  I credit the US Army for showing Josh that he indeed can set and obtain goals.  His recent graduation from ITT Technical with a degree in Criminal Forensics was so reminiscent of his graduation from Boot Camp.  At the latter, the look on his face will never leave my memory.  He looked so proud, so satisfied; he had passed though the fire and made it to the other side - no other challenge could be so great (or scary).  So on his recent graduation day, he was so satisfied with himself  it can be done!  And he breezed through his new job interview process, due to his degree AND his military experience.  The Army continues to pay him back for his service!
> 
> So it seems that DiznyDi and I can relax, for a little while, that our children will make it on their own.
> 
> OK, now back to The Lodge!



What a testimony to your son!!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Our Panama Canal cruise has Oceanview cabins (gty) for $3150 including taxes and fees for 2 for 15 nights.  It's gonna be great , anyone?



Wish I could do it again that soon!!!  But we have a cruise on the Fantasy scheduled in April and a back 2 back on the Magic in October.  If I take any more time off my boss would not be happy.


----------



## rusafee1183

Muushka said:


> Our Panama Canal cruise has Oceanview cabins (gty) for $3150 including taxes and fees for 2 for 15 nights.  It's gonna be great , anyone?





That's a great price. I wish I could make that happen this year!


----------



## luv2sleep

Muushka said:


> Our Panama Canal cruise has Oceanview cabins (gty) for $3150 including taxes and fees for 2 for 15 nights.  It's gonna be great , anyone?



Wow. I'd love too! Love the longer cruises.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Our Panama Canal cruise has Oceanview cabins (gty) for $3150 including taxes and fees for 2 for 15 nights.  It's gonna be great , anyone?


Sounds lovely, but time off is a premium for *Luv*, and we already have a couple of trips planned this year.  Besides, for 15 night, we'd need a verandah.  Heck, for four nights we need a verandah.


----------



## rusafee1183

Good Morning  

It's been a ridiculously lazy day here so far. I have been lazily reading through the Dis, getting more and more excited for my trip in April.  

Does anyone have any room recommendation tips for a BWV Boardwalk view studio? I think I requested a high floor, but that was all I knew to ask for. Any help would be awesome


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Sounds lovely, but time off is a premium for *Luv*, and we already have a couple of trips planned this year.  Besides, for 15 night, we'd need a verandah.  Heck, for four nights we need a verandah.


Yup, we are with you on that.  And even though it's much less expensive than what we're paying,  we're not kicking ourselves. Love those verandas!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rusafee1183 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> It's been a ridiculously lazy day here so far. I have been lazily reading through the Dis, getting more and more excited for my trip in April.
> 
> Does anyone have any room recommendation tips for a BWV Boardwalk view studio? I think I requested a high floor, but that was all I knew to ask for. Any help would be awesome



That's the request I like for boardwalk view.


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> Our Panama Canal cruise has Oceanview cabins (gty) for $3150 including taxes and fees for 2 for 15 nights.  It's gonna be great , anyone?



Having never been on a cruise before, I just don't think we want to start with a 15 nighter. And like sleepy, we have multiple trips already planned.  DDad is running out of vacation days. :good vibes  Sounds fabulous! I know you and Mr Muush are going to have an amazing time!

Is anyone else having cold weather again?  Maria is in Florida visiting her daughter and planning for the wedding. I hope she brings some sunshine home with her.

rusafee,  kind of a lazy day around here today, too.  Hard for me to get motivated when my feet are cold.   DDad has gotten a few things accomplished, me, not so much......


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Having never been on a cruise before, I just don't think we want to start with a 15 nighter. And like sleepy, we have multiple trips already planned.  DDad is running out of vacation days. :good vibes  Sounds fabulous! I know you and Mr Muush are going to have an amazing time!
> 
> Is anyone else having cold weather again?  Maria is in Florida visiting her daughter and planning for the wedding. I hope she brings some sunshine home with her.
> 
> rusafee,  kind of a lazy day around here today, too.  Hard for me to get motivated when my feet are cold.   DDad has gotten a few things accomplished, me, not so much......


We've had two Alberta Clippers come through in the past four days and expecting another today.  Wind chills overnight Friday were hovering near zero.  As for Florida, they need some warm weather, too.  Just checked Port Canaveral webcam (you can watch all the Disney cruises leaving from PC there), and it's 40F at 8:45 a.m.!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just come on out to the west coast!  Our ridge of high pressure off the coast isn't budging and we're scheduled for mid to high 50's and sunny in Reno for the rest of the week.  DL will be sunny and 70's and 80's!  Wish I was there!!!!  

The bad thing is it is dry, dry, dry.  Snowpack is only around 10% of average.    If it doesn't change soon it's likely to be a nasty, dry, fire filled season.  So no matter how much I am enjoying the mild weather I know it needs to end - and soon.


----------



## sleepydog25

A day and a half without a post?!  I will end the streak and say we had lovely weather for this time of year:  50 and sunny.  In fact, some friends and I went off the mountain to golf about 25 minutes away where the temperature reached 62!  Tomorrow?  Not so good.  We're to drop 30 degrees and have a chance for anywhere from 1" to 4" of snow.  Let winter re-commence. . .


----------



## erionm

From the Orlando Sentinel:


> Walt Disney World's Wilderness Lodge has rejoined AAA's prestigious four-diamond list, one of only seven Florida properties to be added to the list this year.
> 
> The hotel, inspired by turn-of-the-century national park lodges, is known for its log-cabin theme and Pacific Northwest décor. It was first named a four-diamond hotel in 1996. AAA could not say Monday when the hotel fell off the list.


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...ond-wilderness-lodge-20140120,0,4380688.story


----------



## horselover

sleepydog25 said:


> A day and a half without a post?!  I will end the streak and say we had lovely weather for this time of year:  50 and sunny.  In fact, some friends and I went off the mountain to golf about 25 minutes away where the temperature reached 62!  Tomorrow?  Not so good.  We're to drop 30 degrees and have a chance for anywhere from 1" to 4" of snow.  Let winter re-commence. . .



Nice.  We had a 60 degree day a week or so ago.  Crazy.  We had surprise snow on Sunday.   Always a pleasant surprise.  Not!  Tomorrow night we're expecting another 5-8".            As long as it doesn't snow the weekend of Feb. 1st it's fine.  Flying to FLL for my Celebrity cruise on 2/2.          Praying for no weather related travel delays.



erionm said:


> From the Orlando Sentinel:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...ond-wilderness-lodge-20140120,0,4380688.story



You beat me to it!  I was coming on to share this too.  Well deserved!  

Booked the first part of our Christmas trip today.  20-27.  Now I just need to wait until the 27th to book 27-29.  I need to use a different membership for the remaining days.  So excited to be back home for Christmas this year.


----------



## DiznyDi

erionm said:


> From the Orlando Sentinel:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...ond-wilderness-lodge-20140120,0,4380688.story



Thanks for posting this information. Wow!


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks for posting this information. Wow!


Yes, thanks!  Suspiciously, the 4-star designation reappeared shortly after the new decor at the main Lodge. . .


----------



## jimmytammy

erionm said:


> From the Orlando Sentinel:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...ond-wilderness-lodge-20140120,0,4380688.story



A very well deserved AAA, I must say  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Got our MBs yesterday for upcoming trip.  Excited!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Got our MBs yesterday for upcoming trip.  Excited!!


*Luv* is all over the MB thing, but they seem like trouble to me.  I'm old school, what can I say?


----------



## jimmytammy

sleepydog25 said:


> *Luv* is all over the MB thing, but they seem like trouble to me.  I'm old school, what can I say?



Understand...I would have been more reluctant had I not seen them working with Will and Liz back in Oct.


----------



## jimmytammy

Snow, snow go away...yall know the rest


----------



## blossomz

OMG!  I can't believe I haven't checked in for such a long time!!!  I must have forgotten to click on a link and I just never thought about it!  I hope everyone is doing well!  Just got off the Magic where I celebrated yet another birthday!  It was a blast!  Anyway...I need to catch up!!!  Good to be home again!!

Oh...and thank you all for the fabulous Birthday wishes!!!!


----------



## mvndvm

Just had to share that after a very long delayed closing (signed contract in July 2013, closed on 1/3/14, but did so knowing that was the case), we finally booked our very first DVC trip to our "home" at VWL 5/28-6/6!!  Family is super stoked, can't wait!!


----------



## Granny

mvndvm said:


> Just had to share that after a very long delayed closing (signed contract in July 2013, closed on 1/3/14, but did so knowing that was the case), we finally booked our very first DVC trip to our "home" at VWL 5/28-6/6!!  Family is super stoked, can't wait!!



*CONGRATULATIONS on your VWL purchase!!* 


And we are all super stoked for your family as well...have a great time planning your trip!!


----------



## sleepydog25

I second the congrats, *mvndvm*!  You'll have a blast, I'm sure.


----------



## blossomz

Magic Bands arrived for February trip!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

mvndvm said:


> Just had to share that after a very long delayed closing (signed contract in July 2013, closed on 1/3/14, but did so knowing that was the case), we finally booked our very first DVC trip to our "home" at VWL 5/28-6/6!!  Family is super stoked, can't wait!!



Cool!!


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> Magic Bands arrived for February trip!!!!!



Ours just came too, really exciting isnt it?!!!!


----------



## DVCTigger

I enjoy checking out this thread, DH and I will be spending 9 nights in the villas in 25 days!!  This will be our first long stay at the lodge!  We too have or MBs, but we won't be using them much, this is a no park trip for us!  9 nights of just relaxing and taking in all of the other "stuff" that WDW has to offer.  And actually DH has to work weekdays, one of those computer guys, as long as he has internet and his computer, he can work.


----------



## twokats

I hope everyone that is getting snow is safe and warm.  My part of TX is getting another arctic blast tomorrow and Friday, but no moisture is expected for us and then we go back to the 60's for a couple of days.  Crazy weather!!!

I know those that have received their magic bands are anticipating their upcoming trips.  We have to wait til April for our one day at the world, so it will still be a while before we get any bands.


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> Got our MBs yesterday for upcoming trip.  Excited!!


Oh boy! That always makes the trip seem like its just a few days away.  Sure hope the weather gets better for your drive down.



blossomz said:


> OMG!  I can't believe I haven't checked in for such a long time!!!  I must have forgotten to click on a link and I just never thought about it!  I hope everyone is doing well!  Just got off the Magic where I celebrated yet another birthday!  It was a blast!  Anyway...I need to catch up!!!  Good to be home again!!
> 
> Oh...and thank you all for the fabulous Birthday wishes!!!!





blossomz said:


> Magic Bands arrived for February trip!!!!!



 Hi Blossom! So nice to have you stop by for a quick visit.  You sure keep yourself busy! You should have quite a collection of Magic Bands now.  Personally, I'm trying for one of every color .  I was reading on another thread about Disney Infinity - of which I know nothing about - that if you take your magic band and put it on the power pad it unlocks a special dragon.  You don't need to keep the magic band there.  Apparently once unlocked, always unlocked.  DDad took his band to work for one of his co-workers kids that got the Infinity system for Christmas.  They were so excited!



mvndvm said:


> Just had to share that after a very long delayed closing (signed contract in July 2013, closed on 1/3/14, but did so knowing that was the case), we finally booked our very first DVC trip to our "home" at VWL 5/28-6/6!!  Family is super stoked, can't wait!!



How very exciting! What a long time to wait... Enjoy your trip!  The Lodge has so much to offer and keeps calling us home again and again and again....



DVCTigger said:


> I enjoy checking out this thread, DH and I will be spending 9 nights in the villas in 25 days!!  This will be our first long stay at the lodge!  We too have or MBs, but we won't be using them much, this is a no park trip for us!  9 nights of just relaxing and taking in all of the other "stuff" that WDW has to offer.  And actually DH has to work weekdays, one of those computer guys, as long as he has internet and his computer, he can work.



You'll be staying long enough that you should have no problem for Flag Family. Don't forget to ask upon check-in to see if there is availability during your stay.  This is a wonderful opportunity to be at the top of the Lodge and look out over Bay Lake.  On a clear day the view is breathtaking. Don't work too hard.  Enjoy the serenity of the Lodge and all that her surroundings offer.

Happy Thursday Groupies!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Ours just came too, really exciting isnt it?!!!!


*Luv's* bling accessory package to put ON the bands came today. . .

And that sort of trip sounds wonderful, *DVCTigger*!


----------



## DVCTigger

sleepydog25 said:


> And that sort of trip sounds wonderful, *DVCTigger*!



Thanks Sleepydog!  It really does, doesn't it!  We have done a five night trip at Kidani before with only a water park day, but this one will be a nice, long restful birthday trip!  I get to enjoy the resort and relax as well as visit with my parents (70s) who are staying over at the Fort.  Looking forward to trying Artist Point for dinner one night.  Only time we have been there was back in 2000 when they had a character breakfast there!


----------



## Inkmahm

Hi, groupies!  Once again, it has been forever since I've checked in.  I just don't get to the DIS anymore, my time is all spent in Facebook.  I had a question about the GCV though so I came to the DIS to ask, of course.  Dynaguy and I have been in Las Vegas since Monday trying to get away from the bitter cold back at home in Wisconsin.  I have a childhood friend who lives here and SW stops in Vegas on the way to LAX, so we decided to spend a few days since neither Dynaguy or I have ever been to Vegas before.  It's been okay, but I don't know that we will rush back.  Hotel is dirt cheap but the food cost here will make food at Disneyland look cheap!

Tomorrow we pack up and fly to LAX for the second part of our trip.   We are at the GCV until next Friday! Five days in the two parks should make it a nice leisurely trip.  We haven't been to DL since January 2011 so this will be our first trip to see Carsland.  We are looking forward to it!

Hope all the groupies are doing well.  Stay warm, everyone!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wow *Muushka*! What a great price on that Panama cruise 

I was, as *Di* mentioned, in FL visiting with my daughter and doing wedding planning stuff like dress fitting and shopping for jewelry. We did manage to pseudo visit WDW on 2 days. Neither of us wanted to activate our AP's until the week of the wedding so we just did Downtown Disney and a little resort hopping. Spent the remaining part of the trip in my daughter's town of Saint Augustine. Wanted to go on the beach (she lives 10 min from it) but it was just too cold that day----45 degrees, but with the ocean breeze felt like the 30's. 

I was only there 4-5 days. It was quite chilly 50% of that time. Did have a couple of 68 degree sunny days which felt heavenly. I can't even remember the last time we broke 35-40. Seems like eons ago!!!! This Polar Vortex needs to take a hike!!!

Congrats to *mvndvm* on their recently becoming VWL owners! Very exciting!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Some birthday treats for the birthday girls!*


Happiest of birthdays to *Twokats* (Kathy)!!!! 











Happy Birthday *Claire_ont*!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Twokats and Claire_ont!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

DVCTigger said:


> Thanks Sleepydog!  It really does, doesn't it!  We have done a five night trip at Kidani before with only a water park day, but this one will be a nice, long restful birthday trip!  I get to enjoy the resort and relax as well as visit with my parents (70s) who are staying over at the Fort.  Looking forward to trying Artist Point for dinner one night.  Only time we have been there was back in 2000 when they had a character breakfast there!


I love the trail to FW as I'm a runner, and it provides me a relatively peaceful, quiet, and often entertaining (via Mother Nature's animals) experience.  You'll enjoy AP.  The quality suffered a few years back when they appeared to get complacent, but based on our last couple of visits and reports from others, AP seems to be back on track.  

Happy Birthday, *twokats*!


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm said:


> Hi, groupies!  Once again, it has been forever since I've checked in.  I just don't get to the DIS anymore, my time is all spent in Facebook.  I had a question about the GCV though so I came to the DIS to ask, of course.  Dynaguy and I have been in Las Vegas since Monday trying to get away from the bitter cold back at home in Wisconsin.  I have a childhood friend who lives here and SW stops in Vegas on the way to LAX, so we decided to spend a few days since neither Dynaguy or I have ever been to Vegas before.  It's been okay, but I don't know that we will rush back.  Hotel is dirt cheap but the food cost here will make food at Disneyland look cheap!
> 
> Tomorrow we pack up and fly to LAX for the second part of our trip.   We are at the GCV until next Friday! Five days in the two parks should make it a nice leisurely trip.  We haven't been to DL since January 2011 so this will be our first trip to see Carsland.  We are looking forward to it!
> 
> Hope all the groupies are doing well.  Stay warm, everyone!


Hope yall have a great second half of trip!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday TwoKats!!!* 

Hope it's a fun one!! 



And HAPPY BIRTHDAY Claire_ont!  Come on back and celebrate with us!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> Hi, groupies!  Once again, it has been forever since I've checked in.  I just don't get to the DIS anymore, my time is all spent in Facebook.  I had a question about the GCV though so I came to the DIS to ask, of course.  Dynaguy and I have been in Las Vegas since Monday trying to get away from the bitter cold back at home in Wisconsin.  I have a childhood friend who lives here and SW stops in Vegas on the way to LAX, so we decided to spend a few days since neither Dynaguy or I have ever been to Vegas before.  It's been okay, but I don't know that we will rush back.  Hotel is dirt cheap but the food cost here will make food at Disneyland look cheap!
> 
> Tomorrow we pack up and fly to LAX for the second part of our trip.   We are at the GCV until next Friday! Five days in the two parks should make it a nice leisurely trip.  We haven't been to DL since January 2011 so this will be our first trip to see Carsland.  We are looking forward to it!
> 
> Hope all the groupies are doing well.  Stay warm, everyone!



Hey *Ink*! Nice to hear from you. Have fun in CA---hope you have nice warm weather. Share some pics if you can


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Twokats!*

*Happy Birthday Claire_ont!*

Wishing both of you a most amazing day! Enjoy your day in celebration with family and friends!


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wow *Muushka*! What a great price on that Panama cruise
> 
> I was, as *Di* mentioned, in FL visiting with my daughter and doing wedding planning stuff like dress fitting and shopping for jewelry. We did manage to pseudo visit WDW on 2 days. Neither of us wanted to activate our AP's until the week of the wedding so we just did Downtown Disney and a little resort hopping. Spent the remaining part of the trip in my daughter's town of Saint Augustine. Wanted to go on the beach (she lives 10 min from it) but it was just too cold that day----45 degrees, but with the ocean breeze felt like the 30's.
> 
> I was only there 4-5 days. It was quite chilly 50% of that time. Did have a couple of 68 degree sunny days which felt heavenly. I can't even remember the last time we broke 35-40. Seems like eons ago!!!! This Polar Vortex needs to take a hike!!!
> 
> Congrats to *mvndvm* on their recently becoming VWL owners! Very exciting!



I'll bet that wedding is going to be gorgeous.  So exciting!

* Happy Birthday Twokats and Claire_ont!!!!*
__________________




DVCTigger said:


> I enjoy checking out this thread, DH and I will be spending 9 nights in the villas in 25 days!!  This will be our first long stay at the lodge!  We too have or MBs, but we won't be using them much, this is a no park trip for us!  9 nights of just relaxing and taking in all of the other "stuff" that WDW has to offer.  And actually DH has to work weekdays, one of those computer guys, as long as he has internet and his computer, he can work.



*Welcome to DVCTigger and mvndvm *
*
We just love new Groupies!  Grab yourself a Moosie Siggy.  
He loves to be shown off around the DIS.*


----------



## twokats

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Some birthday treats for the birthday girls!*
> 
> 
> Happiest of birthdays to *Twokats* (Kathy)!!!!





jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Twokats!!!!





sleepydog25 said:


> Happy Birthday, *twokats*!





Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday TwoKats!!!*
> 
> Hope it's a fun one!!





DiznyDi said:


> *Happy Birthday Twokats!*
> Wishing both of you a most amazing day! Enjoy your day in celebration with family and friends!





Muushka said:


> * Happy Birthday Twokats!!!!*
> __________________



Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes.  It was a beautiful day here in TX.  Sunshine and warm temps, stuck in between a lot of freezing temp days, so in that respect it was perfect.  To our 59 and holding club. . . . so far it is not so bad.  Give me a few days to adjust and the sentiment might change!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*
A Belated Happy Birthday Twokats!* 

and 

*A Belated Happy Birthday Claire_ont!*

Hope you both had a great day!!!!


----------



## twokats

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *
> A Belated Happy Birthday Twokats!*
> 
> Hope you both had a great day!!!!



Thank you, it was a very good day.


----------



## ottawagreg

I recently discovered this thread and thought maybe it would be a good place to make new friends.  My wife and I spent a few days of our honeymoon at WL in 1997.  VWL was not built when we first visited.  We started going there somewhat regularly when our daughter was about five years old.  Last year we bought a DVC contract and now look forward to going "home" a bit more often.  We have probably stayed at the lodge and VWL about seven times total.  Do that qualify me as a groupie?

Kind regards.

greg


----------



## twokats

ottawagreg said:


> I recently discovered this thread and thought maybe it would be a good place to make new friends.  My wife and I spent a few days of our honeymoon at WL in 1997.  VWL was not built when we first visited.  We started going there somewhat regularly when our daughter was about five years old.  Last year we bought a DVC contract and now look forward to going "home" a bit more often.  We have probably stayed at the lodge and VWL about seven times total.  Do that qualify me as a groupie?
> 
> Kind regards.
> 
> greg



You are totally qualified.  Now all you need to do is grab a 'moosie' from page 1 and add him to your signature.  He will look so good!

OK, I will be the first to ask where are you from since you have a Dallas Cowboy helmet as your avatar.  At least that is what it looks like to me!!!

But anyway,


----------



## sleepydog25

Welcome*, greg!  *The only requirement to be a Groupie is to have a love of the Lodge, and you certainly seem to have that covered.  We'd enjoy hearing more about you, your family, and upcoming visits.  Again, we're glad you piped up and joined in!  

_(Yeah, there's a small issue of the new Groupie fee, a mere $50 American, payable to me.  Let's just keep this between the two of us, ok? )_


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies ottawagreg!!!!
Our only requirement is a love of the Lodge( seems like you are already there ) oh and sleepydog may be getting with you about a small fee soon You will soon see why we refer to him as _sly_dog instead


----------



## DiznyDi

ottawagreg said:


> I recently discovered this thread and thought maybe it would be a good place to make new friends.  My wife and I spent a few days of our honeymoon at WL in 1997.  VWL was not built when we first visited.  We started going there somewhat regularly when our daughter was about five years old.  Last year we bought a DVC contract and now look forward to going "home" a bit more often.  We have probably stayed at the lodge and VWL about seven times total.  Do that qualify me as a groupie?
> 
> Kind regards.
> 
> greg



Good Morning Greg!
*WELCOME* to the Groupies! All that is required is a love of our beloved Lodge, and you certainly qualify.  Read over page 1 of the thread.  *twokats* has already pointed you in the right direction for your moosie to add to your signature, if you'd like.  *jimmytammy* keeps our trip list updated.  Just send him a PM if you'd like to have your trip(s) added to the list.  We enjoy trying to meet up with one another, if our schedules permit, when traveling to the World.  We also celebrate the important milestones in our lives; birthdays and anniversaries.  Again, welcome!  Nice to have you here with us.

Ohio is still stuck with this miserable weather.  Yet another winter weather advisory; C-O-L-D with blowing wind.  Schools again have cancelled classes.  I think a big pot of soup and fresh baked bread will be on our menu this evening.

Stay warm, Groupies and if you're on the road, be safe.


----------



## sleepydog25

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Greg!
> *WELCOME* to the Groupies! All that is required is a love of our beloved Lodge, and you certainly qualify.  Read over page 1 of the thread.  *twokats* has already pointed you in the right direction for your moosie to add to your signature, if you'd like.  *jimmytammy* keeps our trip list updated.  Just send him a PM if you'd like to have your trip(s) added to the list.  We enjoy trying to meet up with one another, if our schedules permit, when traveling to the World.  We also celebrate the important milestones in our lives; birthdays and anniversaries.  Again, welcome!  Nice to have you here with us.
> 
> Ohio is still stuck with this miserable weather.  Yet another winter weather advisory; C-O-L-D with blowing wind.  Schools again have cancelled classes.  I think a big pot of soup and fresh baked bread will be on our menu this evening.
> 
> Stay warm, Groupies and if you're on the road, be safe.


We had a weekend of relief from the bitter cold.  We almost made it above freezing Saturday and were a balmy 39 yesterday.  But, that goes away tonight with the same Arctic blast hitting you reaching us, as well.  The next three days don't look pretty. . .


----------



## PoohsFan1

I hope all of you Groupies are staying warm this winter.  I am getting so tired of all of this artic temps that keep sweeping into our area.  Our kids are home from school again due to this and there is a strong possibility that they will be home tomorrow too.  I am so looking forward to May and getting some Florida heat (yes, even the humidity) in me .  The temps for the Southwest side of Chicago is -1 with a windchill of -20.....BRRRRR!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

For Groupies that fly to the World.  Check your flights.  I just saved a bundle on our May flights.  We fly non-stop on AirTran CAK to MCO.  I now have a nice little sum in my account to apply toward our Oct. flights.


----------



## rusafee1183

*Greg! *


*Happy Belated Birthday Claire_ont and Twokats! *


Di, thanks for the heads up on flights! Mine are holding steady, but I don't think it's going to get much better. I have already re-booked like 3 times. LOL. I don't know if I will be even able to apply this many credits. 

And I am with you guys! It is FREEZING here. I just found out it's supposed to be *-30 *here tomorrow  and schools have been cancelled already. I am already dreading leaving my house, and kind of want to try to sweet talk my boss into letting me work from home


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> For Groupies that fly to the World.  Check your flights.  I just saved a bundle on our May flights.  We fly non-stop on AirTran CAK to MCO.  I now have a nice little sum in my account to apply toward our Oct. flights.



Thanks *Di*. My trip is early April and while there are some flights that were pretty good, most were high. We were forced to fly home on a 10:10 am flight because all later flights were twice the amount. I chsoecked almost daily---probably will not see anything lower this close to our dates now---but it's around Spring Break time so guess that is why it's high. Glad you were able to save


----------



## ottawagreg

> OK, I will be the first to ask where are you from since you have a Dallas Cowboy helmet as your avatar.  At least that is what it looks like to me!!!
> 
> But anyway,



Well you all seem to be very friendly folks indeed!  I live in Northern Illinois.  South of Rockford and west of Joliet.  Which is really in in middle of nowhere.  Cows and corn is what we have.  And cold.  Very, very cold.  -13*F tonight.  Don't feel too bad though, it will warm up to 4*F late afternoon tomorrow.  I wish I was at the quiet pool outside the lodge right now.  But our trip will be here soon as time goes by so very quickly.

I am a Cowboys fan because when I was young the Cubs-Sox-Bears were really bad, and they still are.  So I chose cowboys.  Now Dallas is worse than the Bears.  Oh well.

You all mentioned trip dates and such.  My wife said she liked the idea of meeting up with others while on vacation.  Maybe I should post our trip date this summer.


----------



## twokats

ottawagreg said:


> Well you all seem to be very friendly folks indeed!  I live in Northern Illinois.  South of Rockford and west of Joliet.  Which is really in in middle of nowhere.  Cows and corn is what we have.  And cold.  Very, very cold.  -13*F tonight.  Don't feel too bad though, it will warm up to 4*F late afternoon tomorrow.  I wish I was at the quiet pool outside the lodge right now.  But our trip will be here soon as time goes by so very quickly.
> 
> I am a Cowboys fan because when I was young the Cubs-Sox-Bears were really bad, and they still are.  So I chose cowboys.  Now Dallas is worse than the Bears.  Oh well.
> 
> You all mentioned trip dates and such.  My wife said she liked the idea of meeting up with others while on vacation.  Maybe I should post our trip date this summer.



Well, I have been told the Cowboys are America's team. . . . I reserve my opinion since my children inform me that I have little to no interest in sports (and they are right), so as far as I am concerned, one does not have to be from Texas to like them.  

It has been cold here today, but not that cold.  I will take our 30 something with a 20 degree wind chill and not complain after seeing your numbers.

Please PM Jimmy your vacation dates, and if you want y'alls birthdays and anniversary on the list, pm those dates to me.  Our groupie meets be they big or small are a lot of fun.  Right guys?


----------



## sleepydog25

Checking in from the southwest Virginia mountains and we have 6F with a windchill about -15F.  The bulk of the snow looks as if it will be south of us for a rare change; we got a dusting of about 1/2" this morning, but the bulk will be farther east and south along the coast.  I am not a fan of the cold. . .especially in a house with a 20' cathedral ceiling. . .


----------



## Muushka

sleepydog25 said:


> Checking in from the southwest Virginia mountains and we have 6F with a windchill about -15F.  The bulk of the snow looks as if it will be south of us for a rare change; we got a dusting of about 1/2" this morning, but the bulk will be farther east and south along the coast.  I am not a fan of the cold. . .especially in a house with a 20' cathedral ceiling. . .



We have those same ceilings.  Ugh.  I hate heating that space in the winter!

Mr Muush is working from home today, looks like snow for us!

Stay warm, Groupies.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday jimmytammy!*

Wishing you the happiest (and probably coldest) birthday ever! Our thread wouldn't be the same without your guidance and managing our 'lists'.  Enjoy this year while you're still in your 40's! Once you hit the big 5-0 things are never the same.


----------



## Dizny Dad

_What!?! Another Birthday!?! _ Whoa, hold on here . . .It's who's?  No Way; really?  He doesn't look a day over . . . . . 

Happy Birthday Jimmy! 

Don't worry - youth is fun, but age is comfortable!

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## sleepydog25

*JT*:  Best wishes for a super day!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Have an awesome birthday Jimmy!!!!
*


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> *Happy Birthday jimmytammy!*
> 
> Wishing you the happiest (and probably coldest) birthday ever! Our thread wouldn't be the same without your guidance and managing our 'lists'.  Enjoy this year while you're still in your 40's! Once you hit the big 5-0 things are never the same.



I agree with what you said---Jimmy is terrific!!!  He pulls us all together & keeps the thread going!

However, the turning 50 part I can't completely agree. I am healthier now at 50 than I was in my early 40's! It's all how you live your life. I made LOTS of lifestyle changes when my doctor had a serious talk with me about diabetes at age 44-45. 
I lost 35 pounds and I'm never going back. I eat much healthier and run and workout now. So I feel much better & more strong now than I did 40-45.  It's mind over matter!!!! I'm fighting it *Di*!!!!


----------



## twokats

Jimmy,
I wished you a happy one from Facebook this morning, but I wanted to add to it that I hope you stayed warm!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone, you folks are the best!!

MIA, As I approach my 50s, I too needed to do something drastic.  Since Apr. 22, I lost 60 lbs.  My blood pressure was 180/100, my feet, knees and back hurt all the time, but no more!  I had acid reflux, diverticulosis and was tired.  No more!  And best of all, blood pressure is now around 107/62!!  I have energy of a 20 yr old as well, look and feel better.  

Life has improved.  I didnt like feeling defeated.  I had been praying, God, please send me help, because no matter what I did, even after losing a few lbs, couldnt stay that way.  I had come to sad conclusion I wouldnt see my grandkids, see where my kids lives would lead.  But now, I have a new lease on life, and it feels great!!

I only share this because I feel like it is OK to give hope(as I needed)to others in whatever struggles they are going through, we all have em, and we are a sharing bunch here


----------



## DiznyDi

DDad has had a business trip come up that is taking him out of the country next week, so......
my mom (83 yrs) and I are headed to WDW! Flights are arranged and we have a place to lay our heads; SSR was THE only place with availability for our entire stay.  I was considering a solo trip, but am happy that Mom is going along.  I'm really looking forward to some warmth and sunshine.  Currently 6 in Ohio.  With wind chill, -10


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> DDad has had a business trip come up that is taking him out of the country next week, so......
> my mom (83 yrs) and I are headed to WDW! Flights are arranged and we have a place to lay our heads; SSR was THE only place with availability for our entire stay.  I was considering a solo trip, but am happy that Mom is going along.  I'm really looking forward to some warmth and sunshine.  Currently 6 in Ohio.  With wind chill, -10



LIKE LIKE LIKE, wishing Dad could be there too, but an impromtu trip to WDW cant be beat


----------



## Muushka

*Jimmy's birthday!!!!

We are soooooooooo glad that you were born!
And so glad that you were able to successfully change bad habits.
You too Maria!

We need to hang with you more often!!*

*Diane, congrats on you and the mother unit's WDW impromptu trip!!*


----------



## Granny

I'm late, I'm late...for a very important date....



*Happy Birthday Jimmy!*


And thanks for the encouraging story that you and MIA shared.  I need to do some of that myself, and it doesn't get any easier as I ease out of my 50's!  



Too much  and  and not enough 



Hope your birthday was a great one!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone, you folks are the best!!
> 
> MIA, As I approach my 50s, I too needed to do something drastic.  Since Apr. 22, I lost 60 lbs.  My blood pressure was 180/100, my feet, knees and back hurt all the time, but no more!  I had acid reflux, diverticulosis and was tired.  No more!  And best of all, blood pressure is now around 107/62!!  I have energy of a 20 yr old as well, look and feel better.
> 
> Life has improved.  I didnt like feeling defeated.  I had been praying, God, please send me help, because no matter what I did, even after losing a few lbs, couldnt stay that way.  I had come to sad conclusion I wouldnt see my grandkids, see where my kids lives would lead.  But now, I have a new lease on life, and it feels great!!
> 
> I only share this because I feel like it is OK to give hope(as I needed)to others in whatever struggles they are going through, we all have em, and we are a sharing bunch here



So happy for you *Jimmy*! And I speak from experience when I say I know how difficult it can be to do this. You set a goal for yourself and stuck with it Jimmy. I applaud you! Here's to many happy & healthier years! 

And thanks *Muushka*!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Oh man - late for another birthday!

*A very Happy Belated Birthday Jimmy!!!* 

but still on time for.....

*Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!!!* 

I'm going to blame it on being distracted by the wonderfully warm weather we've been having - even though it's now changed to a bit of rain which with our drought is nice too.  I think they said we were pushing record highs for today - 60 something.  Quite a difference from so much of the rest of the country.   That changes tomorrow though.


----------



## Granny

Good catch Kathy! 


*Happy Birthday Disney Lovin Iowan!*


Lots of celebrating to be had...who's up for a Dole Whip?


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Disney Loving Iowan!!!!
Sorry I missed it by a day


----------



## Bracho

Happy Birthday Iowan. It's time to CELEBRATE! getting younger is great isn't it. Have a great day...


----------



## ottawagreg

I have the understanding that a fence will be installed around the VWL pool.  Does anyone know if that has been done yet and if so what does it look like?  Split Rail fence possibly?  However that would not provide much security.

Our trip in late june.  starting to become a bit stir crazy with all the nasty cold and snow.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> I have the understanding that a fence will be installed around the VWL pool.  Does anyone know if that has been done yet and if so what does it look like?  Split Rail fence possibly?  However that would not provide much security.
> 
> Our trip in late june.  starting to become a bit stir crazy with all the nasty cold and snow.



I remember when all the talk began that fences would be going up around pools at WDW and the Hidden Springs pool was listed for refurb and was assumed that was why but the refurb happened and no fence - at least as of Dec.  I don't think there was ever a definite announcement it would be happening.


----------



## Bracho

We were there in October for 17 days and construction in the pool area was ongoing.


----------



## twokats

*Happy Birthday Disney Lovin Iowan!*


Hope it was good and warm!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I was looking thru some pictures and ran across this.  I do miss it......


----------



## sleepydog25

Agreed.  The refurb of TT was a big failure in my book.  It's as though they slapped some day-glo paint on the walls, threw in useless computer technology, then said, "Wow, we have a new ride!"  Not a fan.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Belated Birthday Disney Lovin Iowan*
So sorry I missed your special day. I hope you were able to do something fun, despite trying to deal with 'mother nature'.

Ohio is experiencing a heat wave of sorts.  Our high today is in the low 30's and tomorrow we're to get into the 40's!  Of course with the warmer temperatures comes snowfall.  Fortunately the outlook for Monday looks like good weather for flying and Florida is to be in the 80's! 

I've been putting our very spontaneous trip together and things are coming along quite nicely considering this is being planned less than a week out.  While I couldn't secure a BOG reservation for dinner, I was able to get a fastpass+ for lunch.  I don't think Mom will mind at all not having the opportunity to meet Beast 

I'm at a loss: what's TT?


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> I'm at a loss: what's TT?



Test Track


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday Disney Lovin Iowan!!!


----------



## blossomz

Happy Belated Birthday DLI!!  Sorry I'm late to the party!!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> While I couldn't secure a BOG reservation for dinner, I was able to get a fastpass+ for lunch.



I guess I'm WAY behind on WDW.  You can get fast passes for food places now?  We too have been shut out of BOG for the past couple of trips as well as our May one but would like to try it at some point.


----------



## bluecastle

Any updates on the villas rehab?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Agreed.  The refurb of TT was a big failure in my book.  It's as though they slapped some day-glo paint on the walls, threw in useless computer technology, then said, "Wow, we have a new ride!"  Not a fan.



Exactly.  I also miss getting blasted by the heat, frozen by the cold and corroded by the acid spray.  Wish they had put the $$$'s towards an additional new ride for Epcot.  



DiznyDi said:


> I've been putting our very spontaneous trip together and things are coming along quite nicely considering this is being planned less than a week out.  While I couldn't secure a BOG reservation for dinner, I was able to get a fastpass+ for lunch.  I don't think Mom will mind at all not having the opportunity to meet Beast



How fun Di!  Love planning a last minute trip - enjoy!!!!



Granny said:


> I guess I'm WAY behind on WDW.  You can get fast passes for food places now?  We too have been shut out of BOG for the past couple of trips as well as our May one but would like to try it at some point.



Seems like there are FP's for everything these days.  Here's the link if you want to try for May.  I don't recall how far in advance you can use it - not more than 60 days and could be less.  It's for lunch reservations to skip the line and you can also pre-select the lunch you want or else just order when you get there.  

https://beourguestlunch.disney.go.com/

Just had to share a little something I saw on Facebook yesterday.  Still making me laugh!  





I'm glad they don't do this at the Disney fencing!


----------



## ottawagreg

We were "fortunate" to get dinner reservations at 8:30 p.m., which is almost my bed time.  We booked that at 6 months prior to our trip.  I think it is still new to many folks and in high demand.  I wonder about the food.  What is the specialty there? I hope it is high quality food.  We are thinking of using FP to get a good seat for wishes after supper.  Then straight back to VWL and bed.


----------



## rusafee1183

sleepydog25 said:


> Agreed.  The refurb of TT was a big failure in my book.  It's as though they slapped some day-glo paint on the walls, threw in useless computer technology, then said, "Wow, we have a new ride!"  Not a fan.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Exactly.  I also miss getting blasted by the heat, frozen by the cold and corroded by the acid spray.  Wish they had put the $$$'s towards an additional new ride for Epcot.



I'm with you guys. I am not loving the TT "upgrade"... and I never even thought about them taking the money and putting it towards something new. I think that definitely would have been a better use for it. We love Epcot for the nostalgia, but it is lacking a lot and could use something IMO. 



ottawagreg said:


> We were "fortunate" to get dinner reservations at 8:30 p.m., which is almost my bed time.  We booked that at 6 months prior to our trip.  I think it is still new to many folks and in high demand.  I wonder about the food.  What is the specialty there? I hope it is high quality food.  We are thinking of using FP to get a good seat for wishes after supper.  Then straight back to VWL and bed.



We ate at BoG for lunch and the food was good, but not fabulous. The atmosphere was cool... but I am good with not going back again. At least not for a while. You'll have to let us know how dinner is. It's all plated and a sit down meal, so I'm sure it will be better than the CS lunch. 

And we're in the same boat with a late ADR predicament. We got Ohana on our last night, but it wasn't until 8:30pm.  It's my favorite restaurant in WDW (actually... pretty much anywhere) but that is just really late for that big of a meal. Plus, we are staying at the Boardwalk and it just seems like it's going to be really annoying to try to get back there that late at night. I think I will cancel for our April trip, and hope for a better time for our Dec trip when we are at VWL. At least it doesn't seem like it will be as hard and long to get back to that resort


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> We were "fortunate" to get dinner reservations at 8:30 p.m., which is almost my bed time.  We booked that at 6 months prior to our trip.  I think it is still new to many folks and in high demand.  I wonder about the food.  What is the specialty there? I hope it is high quality food.  We are thinking of using FP to get a good seat for wishes after supper.  Then straight back to VWL and bed.



The atmosphere is probably a bigger piece of it than the food.  We ate there last Feb and enjoyed the meal but it wasn't incredible.  For the volume of food they serve though I think it was decent quality.  I had the pork chop which was good.  I think DH had the steak but wasn't overly impressed and my niece had one of the seafood dishes which she said was fine.

Their signature "dish" is the grey stuff which is not on the menu but may be brought to your table.  That absolutely was just ok.   

Overall it reminded me of how dinners at Cinderellas castle were before it was taken over for character dining.  

We were seated in the West Wing which I recommend as long as you don't have any little ones that would get scared by the darker atmosphere however the Beast does only pop in briefly to the doorway so I think you'd see him a bit longer if you ate out in the main area.  He does have his time in the library though so you can get a picture with him.


----------



## DiznyDi

Mom and I head out tomorrow for SSR.  Would have been nice if a studio had been available at the Villas....  Had all of our nights been available, I would have sprung for the 1 bedroom.  DDad heads for business overseas.  We'll exchange pictures - mine from Epcot, his from France   His projected weather is mid 40's and rain all week.  Ours in mostly low 80's   While I would have loved being in Paris, I'll enjoy Florida a whole lot more.

Thanks Maria for the TT explanation.  This is something I think we have only done once or twice.  This just is not a big draw for us.

BOG - we have done both lunch and dinner.  Both were enjoyable.  It really is the atmosphere that draws you in. 

Have a good week.  I'll try to check in every now and again.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!!


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> Mom and I head out tomorrow for SSR.  Would have been nice if a studio had been available at the Villas....  Had all of our nights been available, I would have sprung for the 1 bedroom.  DDad heads for business overseas.  We'll exchange pictures - mine from Epcot, his from France   His projected weather is mid 40's and rain all week.  Ours in mostly low 80's   While I would have loved being in Paris, I'll enjoy Florida a whole lot more.
> 
> Thanks Maria for the TT explanation.  This is something I think we have only done once or twice.  This just is not a big draw for us.
> 
> BOG - we have done both lunch and dinner.  Both were enjoyable.  It really is the atmosphere that draws you in.
> 
> Have a good week.  I'll try to check in every now and again.



I hope you both have a great time and the weather cooperates.  Has to be better than what has been going on for y'all.  
We had a little more ice in the area last night.  Nothing like it was in Dec when Kati and I were in Florida, but it will be bitterly cold most of the week plus a chance of more winter mix in a few days.  Joy, Joy, too bad I can't go back to Florida yet!!!!!



Happy Birthday WildernessDad!

I hope it is the best!


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday WD and a belated one for 2Kats and DLI!!*


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday WildernessDad!


----------



## eliza61

Aaah, I'm late, I'm late.






Happy Birthdays Wilderness dad, 2Kats, and DLI


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday WildernessDad!*


----------



## jimmytammy

12 days til we roll outta NC and hit the warm air of FL

Cant wait, got lots of different things on the agenda(and we keep adding days, just added another night to the 1st part of trip, so its now 4 nights at AS Sports before BLT)including 2 Braves games, Daytona Speedway qualifying race(never seen a race there), MK Dessert Party and trying several new places to eat including GF Cafe, Maya Grill(heard all the neg. reviews through the yrs but friends went recently, said it was very good)and Capts Grill. 

Going to Tonys(havent been there in long time), breakfast at WCC, Trails End and Kona, lunches and dinners at Boma, Rose N Crown, Ohana, San Angel, Chefs De France, Mama Melrose and Biergarten,  Sadly, we will miss our old standby 50s PTC but got a feeling we will sneak in PT Lounge for a PB&J Shake

All FPs are accounted for, got MBs, all we need now is for Feb 15 to roll around


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday WildernessDad!*


Ditto!!  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> 12 days til we roll outta NC and hit the warm air of FL
> 
> Cant wait, got lots of different things on the agenda(and we keep adding days, just added another night to the 1st part of trip, so its now 4 nights at AS Sports before BLT)including 2 Braves games, Daytona Speedway qualifying race(never seen a race there), MK Dessert Party and trying several new places to eat including GF Cafe, Maya Grill(heard all the neg. reviews through the yrs but friends went recently, said it was very good)and Capts Grill.
> 
> Going to Tonys(havent been there in long time), breakfast at WCC, Trails End and Kona, lunches and dinners at Boma, Rose N Crown, Ohana, San Angel, Chefs De France, Mama Melrose and Biergarten,  Sadly, we will miss our old standby 50s PTC but got a feeling we will sneak in PT Lounge for a PB&J Shake
> 
> All FPs are accounted for, got MBs, all we need now is for Feb 15 to roll around



Jimmy...thanks for sharing your planning.  I have to admit, out of your entire restaurant list the only places we have ever eaten are Tony's , San Angel , Mama Melrose  and WCC .  Sounds like a great trip...and looking forward to your eating reviews when you get back.  We tend to eat at the same places (and order the same thing!) on many of our trips.  Just part of being comfortable at WDW I guess.  

And thanks to those people who have chimed in on BOG dining.  I think it is all about the atmosphere there, and the food is just a smaller part of it.  I guess they did such a good job hyping it that they are just jam packed.  

Seems like they would figure out that there is a place at WDW in all the parks for heavily Disney themed dining.  Hopefully they will create some more places like that to spread out some of the demand.


----------



## ottawagreg

rusafee1183 said:


> And we're in the same boat with a late ADR predicament. We got Ohana on our last night, but it wasn't until 8:30pm.  It's my favorite restaurant in WDW (actually... pretty much anywhere) but that is just really late for that big of a meal. Plus, we are staying at the Boardwalk and it just seems like it's going to be really annoying to try to get back there that late at night. I think I will cancel for our April trip, and hope for a better time for our Dec trip when we are at VWL. At least it doesn't seem like it will be as hard and long to get back to that resort




Well getting from Boardwalk to the Poly is not easy.  Most convenient way is a cab.  $20 (??).  Or Bus it to Epcot or the Studios and bus it to Boardwalk.  I tried that from VWL to Kouzzina.  It started raining in transit and they stop running buses from Epcot.  We finally flagged a bus but we had to go thru the dolphin and swan to get there.  Not fun.  It would have been worth the twenty.

Your better play is to wait until you are staying at VWL.  Ride the boat to Contemporary and the then get on monorail.  After dinner ride the monorail to  the castle. and then ride the boat back to VWL.  Much easier than two bus transfers.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy birthday to you Wildernessdad!!!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday W Dad !!!*


----------



## wildernessDad

Wow wow!  Thank you all very much!  You guys are wonderful.  Did you know that?



jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!!





twokats said:


> Happy Birthday WildernessDad!
> 
> I hope it is the best!





Muushka said:


> *Happy Birthday WD and a belated one for 2Kats and DLI!!*





blossomz said:


> Happy Birthday WildernessDad!





eliza61 said:


> Happy Birthdays Wilderness dad, 2Kats, and DLI





KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday WildernessDad!*





sleepydog25 said:


> Ditto!!  Enjoy your day!





MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy birthday to you Wildernessdad!!!!





Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday W Dad !!!*


----------



## Dwarf Betha

Have a great day


----------



## Muushka

Dwarf Betha said:


> Have a great day


*
Why, hello Dwarf Betha   Welcome to the Groupies *


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Dwarf Betha!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

WildernessDad The feeling is mutual

Headed to ski slopes today, followed by warm weather in FL next week...Yeah!!!!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies Dwarf Betha!!!!



Glad you have joined us.  Be sure and grab a moosie for your signature from page 1 and sit with us for a spell and get lost in the magic of the lodge.


----------



## jimmytammy

8 days to go...just sayin' 
Can u tell Im excited::::

Sorry yall, I just cant contain myself


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> 8 days to go...just sayin'
> Can u tell Im excited::::
> 
> Sorry yall, I just cant contain myself



I don't know Jimmy. . . . . . could you show a little more excitement?


----------



## eliza61

twokats said:
			
		

> I don't know Jimmy. . . . . . could you show a little more excitement?



Lol,  I'm not mad atcha Jimmy,  I have to live through you.  Right now I'm in frozen, ice and snow hell!  Jeez this is a lousy winter and it usual takes a lot for me to complain because I usually enjoy winter.


----------



## bluecastle

jimmytammy said:


> 8 days to go...just sayin'
> Can u tell Im excited::::
> 
> Sorry yall, I just cant contain myself




I know I don't post here often, but would you mind asking about the refurb when you are there? Just curious about how long it will take. I hope you are not affected by it during your trip. Hope it warms up by the time you get there!!


----------



## jimmytammy

bluecastle said:


> I know I don't post here often, but would you mind asking about the refurb when you are there? Just curious about how long it will take. I hope you are not affected by it during your trip. Hope it warms up by the time you get there!!



Shhh, dont tell anyone, but we will be staying at BLT, but I know for sure will will be visiting the Lodge, its only a boat ride away, so I will remember to ask.

Sorry everyone, I cant contain my joy, and for those of you who live vicariously through me on our trip, you are more than welcome to tag along.

Eliza The weather here has been unusually colder than normal, with lots more precip than normal as well.  The whole country seems to be in weather duldrums for the most part.  Every week we get some sort of wintry mix, "I want to go where its warm" Jimmy Buffett


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> Lol,  I'm not mad atcha Jimmy,  I have to live through you.  Right now I'm in frozen, ice and snow hell!  Jeez this is a lousy winter and it usual takes a lot for me to complain because I usually enjoy winter.



I'm FROZEN right along with ya eliza! I have several friends who still don't have power---going on day 5. It's awful. Red Cross is stationed locally. I'm so over this winter---but then again, I never like winter. This one is just especially awful.  

So I must be way behind....but what is going on with the VWL refurb I'm seeing mention of??


----------



## bluecastle

jimmytammy said:


> Shhh, dont tell anyone, but we will be staying at BLT, but I know for sure will will be visiting the Lodge, its only a boat ride away, so I will remember to ask.
> 
> Sorry everyone, I cant contain my joy, and for those of you who live vicariously through me on our trip, you are more than welcome to tag along.
> 
> Eliza The weather here has been unusually colder than normal, with lots more precip than normal as well.  The whole country seems to be in weather duldrums for the most part.  Every week we get some sort of wintry mix, "I want to go where its warm" Jimmy Buffett



Thanks! Your secret is safe with me.  Actually, that would be one of my possible alternatives if for some reason the refurb goes on longer than expected. Our trip is in August and I am really hoping it is long finished before we get there. This will be the 3rd August trip that I have tried to experience the villas and I am really hoping the 3rd time is the charm. ( other 2 canceled for my back and DD's new job)
I am so over winter too! Listening to park music on the way to work, imagining how hot it will be in AK in August, while I am trying to get my feet defrosted and the heat in my car just doesn't heat up fast enough for me! 
Stay warm and safe everyone.


----------



## ottawagreg

I stopped by the other board and noticed a thread about sleeping a 5th person in VWL studios.  This was the comment:



		Code:
	

Out of curiosity, I also wrote to DVC inquiring about the upcoming refurbishment at VWL. I was curious to know if there was a date associated with when 5 people might be allowed in a studio. This is the reply I received: 

We appreciate your interest in a DISNEY VACATION CLUB Resort. We are
not sure where you heard this information but it is wrong. When the
rooms are refurbished at THE VILLAS AT DISNEY'S WILDERNESS Lodge, there
are no plans of allowing 5 guests in a Deluxe Studio.

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance.

Member Services | Online Communications
DISNEY VACATION CLUB


We are going in June and I am curious about the progress and look of the studio refurbishment.  We are a small family, three of us, and stay in studio units.

BTW.  What is the protocol for making room requests in DVC.  For example how soon before arrival should one make a request, and how is it done?  Phone, email, post question at DVC member page?  I would like to get a room closer to the pool or facing Bay Lake, or maybe early check-in.  Any suggestions?

greg


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Shhh, dont tell anyone, but we will be staying at BLT, but I know for sure will will be visiting the Lodge, its only a boat ride away, so I will remember to ask.
> 
> Sorry everyone, I cant contain my joy, and for those of you who live vicariously through me on our trip, you are more than welcome to tag along.
> 
> Eliza The weather here has been unusually colder than normal, with lots more precip than normal as well.  The whole country seems to be in weather duldrums for the most part.  Every week we get some sort of wintry mix, "I want to go where its warm" Jimmy Buffett



After our abnormally cold and miserable December freeze we've been having a super mild winter until the last few days - but that's been some desperately needed rain instead of snow.    And yet I'm still jealous and looking forward to hearing how great of a time you're going to be having!  



ottawagreg said:


> BTW.  What is the protocol for making room requests in DVC.  For example how soon before arrival should one make a request, and how is it done?  Phone, email, post question at DVC member page?  I would like to get a room closer to the pool or facing Bay Lake, or maybe early check-in.  Any suggestions?
> 
> greg



DVC would like members to make their requests thru MS. You can do that anytime once you have made the reservation and should probably make your request no less than 1 week out because they apparently can start working on room assignments at that point.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm FROZEN right along with ya eliza! I have several friends who still don't have power---going on day 5. It's awful. Red Cross is stationed locally. I'm so over this winter---but then again, I never like winter. This one is just especially awful.
> 
> So I must be way behind....but what is going on with the VWL refurb I'm seeing mention of??



Some info and photos popped up in another thread.  

I'm puzzled over a few things so hoping for more reports including on a 1Br.  The sofa sleeper looks like it's one of the new type.  I like the new coffee table.  The table for the kitchenette seems like it's part of the tv cabinet?

Just a reminder of what it looked like before:






And now:



cosmos said:


> The refurb of VWL has started and the 5th floor is now complete. The elevators and stair wells have been locked out for the 5th floor until today. I wandered up and asked if I could take a look. I was allowed into a studio and took the following photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also spoke with one of the managers at the front desk and they said that the villas would not be getting sleeper beds. It did look like there was a pull out bed like the ones at VGF.
> 
> Construction personnel have been using a completely refurbed unit on the 4th floor as a construction office. This unit was a two bedroom (one bedroom plus studio lock off). Construction noise from the 5th floor has lasted till 11:00PM.
> 
> The new units appear a bit brighter than the old ones. There is a tan or beige carpet in the bedroom part of the unit and a ceramic tile that looks like wood in the entry and sink area. The bathroom has a standard tile floor.


----------



## jimmytammy

ottawagreg said:


> I stopped by the other board and noticed a thread about sleeping a 5th person in VWL studios.  This was the comment:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, I also wrote to DVC inquiring about the upcoming refurbishment at VWL. I was curious to know if there was a date associated with when 5 people might be allowed in a studio. This is the reply I received:
> 
> We appreciate your interest in a DISNEY VACATION CLUB Resort. We are
> not sure where you heard this information but it is wrong. When the
> rooms are refurbished at THE VILLAS AT DISNEY'S WILDERNESS Lodge, there
> are no plans of allowing 5 guests in a Deluxe Studio.
> 
> Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance.
> 
> Member Services | Online Communications
> DISNEY VACATION CLUB
> 
> 
> We are going in June and I am curious about the progress and look of the studio refurbishment.  We are a small family, three of us, and stay in studio units.
> 
> BTW.  What is the protocol for making room requests in DVC.  For example how soon before arrival should one make a request, and how is it done?  Phone, email, post question at DVC member page?  I would like to get a room closer to the pool or facing Bay Lake, or maybe early check-in.  Any suggestions?
> 
> greg


I would call DVC anytime and put your request in.  Then At check in, ask again.  They will tell you there is no guarantee on requests and I wouldnt let it bum you out if none of your requests come through.  But they really try to make it work, esp at check in.


----------



## Muushka

I found out that my spiritual Mom died.  She lived in FL (where we are from).

Spiritual Mom you say?

Well, my real mom died when I was a baby.  Over the years I have adopted 3 mothers.  Gloria, the one who just passed away was one of them.  They are the women in your life who chose to adopt you as their daughter (not legally, of course, but spiritually).  They do whatever they can for you.  At our wedding, Gloria (and Jodi, one of my other 'Moms') had the role of Mother of the Bride.  It was so cool to have 2!

I was in FL last June and thankfully I was able to take my 2 moms out for breakfast one day.  
What a blessing that was, for me.  2 wonderful women, who stood in for my Mom.
Gloria always remembered each of our birthdays and our wedding anniversary.

I tried to call her recently and sent a Christmas card, but had not heard from her.

I still have 2 spiritual moms with me.  They are both in FL.  
Actually we 3 used to work together in RI at the lab.  Funny how things turn out.  
I've known these women for close to 35 years.

My Gloria was 89 when she passed away.  But I know I will see her again one day.  And for that, I am thankful.


----------



## nabi

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Many good thoughts and prayers going out to you Muushka!  It's never easy to lose those that are loved and so important in our lives.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> I found out that my spiritual Mom died.  She lived in FL (where we are from).
> 
> Spiritual Mom you say?
> 
> Well, my real mom died when I was a baby.  Over the years I have adopted 3 mothers.  Gloria, the one who just passed away was one of them.  They are the women in your life who chose to adopt you as their daughter (not legally, of course, but spiritually).  They do whatever they can for you.  At our wedding, Gloria (and Jodi, one of my other 'Moms') had the role of Mother of the Bride.  It was so cool to have 2!
> 
> I was in FL last June and thankfully I was able to take my 2 moms out for breakfast one day.
> What a blessing that was, for me.  2 wonderful women, who stood in for my Mom.
> Gloria always remembered each of our birthdays and our wedding anniversary.
> 
> I tried to call her recently and sent a Christmas card, but had not heard from her.
> 
> I still have 2 spiritual moms with me.  They are both in FL.
> Actually we 3 used to work together in RI at the lab.  Funny how things turn out.
> I've known these women for close to 35 years.
> 
> My Gloria was 89 when she passed away.  But I know I will see her again one day.  And for that, I am thankful.



I have one of those also and I keep up with her, especially since I lost my mom.  Thinking of you in your loss.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka
I am sorry for your loss.  It is a wonderful feeling to know we will be reunited with our loved ones in His presence.


----------



## sleepydog25

Our condolences, Muushka.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you all for your kindness.  It is appreciated.

And a special thank you, to nabi (you are a kind newbie) and welcome to our thread.


----------



## Syndrome

Cosmos just confirmed that the studios do indeed have a murphy bed under the TV , with a fold down table in front of it !!!! 
Housekeeping confirmed it, and hopefully cosmos will post the pictures soon !  

Cant wait for our trip to VWL in a studio soon (come on December !)



What a scoop ........great investigative work !
Thanks cosmos !!!!


----------



## eliza61

Syndrome said:


> Cosmos just confirmed that the studios do indeed have a murphy bed under the TV , with a fold down table in front of it !!!!
> Housekeeping confirmed it, and hopefully cosmos will post the pictures soon !
> 
> Cant wait for our trip to VWL in a studio soon (come on December !)
> 
> 
> 
> What a scoop ........great investigative work !
> Thanks cosmos !!!!




LOL,  I really love you but we're expecting another 6 to 12 inches of snow on Thursday, so I think I can live with a perpetual July!!  The weather girl on ABC just told us the good news is that we have another 50 hours to prepare.  Oh goodie...


Really, I'm prepared to do some thing I'm sure is illegal in the Southern states to get the weather gods to lay off.


----------



## ottawagreg

Muushka,

I pray that God's peace will be with you.  I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Had to come out of hiding to send Muush hugs of understanding and care.  So sorry to read of the loss of one of your tethers in love in this experience.   DiznyDi & I are thinking of you.  Jimmy said it right.


----------



## Muushka

ottawagreg said:


> Muushka,
> 
> I pray that God's peace will be with you.  I am sorry for your loss.





Dizny Dad said:


> Had to come out of hiding to send Muush hugs of understanding and care.  So sorry to read of the loss of one of your tethers in love in this experience.   DiznyDi & I are thinking of you.  Jimmy said it right.



Thank you both, I really appreciate it. VWL Groupie guys are the best.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I just returned from a business trip to a small town in northern France.  After my meetings ended earlier than scheduled on Friday last week, I made my way south to just east of Paris and lo and behold I found myself standing at Guest Relations at the entrance to Disneyland Paris.  It was 5PM and the park closed at 7PM; but I had to do it!  I may just not get back, so I had to make the decision to spend that 71 (~$100) for a two hour Disney experience.

Let me begin by saying that Disney is as Disney does.  The essence of Walt and Roy were there, but many things were just not up to the standards one would expect after living in the real World for so long; details only one hypnotized by, well, you guys all know, that Disney thing.

I explained it to DiznyDi like this; it was if you are in a parallel universe, but the small things just arent right.  Please dont take any of this as a complaint.  I was satisfied in spending the cash for a short peak into the other World.  These are just random thoughts and observations.

A number of bushes needed attention.  They stuck out like sore thumbs to me, but not to the business partners with whom I was traveling (yup, drug them into the World, too).

Main St. USA was all there; kinda.  The Emporium was smaller; the Confectionary was basically non-existent; no place to buy a hat; no art work to buy other than a few small non framed items; most other things were there but smaller; and Caseys had NO CORN DOGS! (No condiments bars either; you had to ask and only Ketchup, Mustard, and Mayo were available).  The nuggets available were chicken nuggets in the shape of corn dogs.  (See . . . . parallel universe stuff!)

There are two parks side by side.  When entering from the parking area, Disney Studios is on the left, and Disneyland is on the right.  That starts the weirdness right there.  Disneyland itself is laid out close enough, but the angles of the different lands from the center of the park are wrong, but in the correct orientation.  Again, this is not bad, nor a complaint, just a weirdness that creeps in.

The Haunted Mansion was really a disappointment, though, I must confess.  It was a disappointing rendition of the WDW version.  The mediums floating head was a rubber mask looking thing, there were no Mickey dishes on the table, the ghost dancers mistake was corrected (too bad), and the ghosts that jump into your car, switching your heads, were not operating.  (I wont mention that there was no floating candle stick, a shortened cemetery, and a wild west ghost town with no ghost.)

The Dreams Castle light show and fireworks were great, but again, being in French (with a little English thrown in there), you felt that, although things were right, they were one-step-left of things being lined up. 

Talk about being ruined by repeated experiences in one place! I am a damaged unit in need of replacement.  

I loved the experience.  I would do it again as long as I had more time and my main squeeze at my side.  Just wish I could have bought a cup of Corn Dogs for my $100.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

It's been over a decade since I've been to Eurodisney (is that even what it's still called?  - oops, guess not!  Maybe it wasn't even that when we were there.).  I know exactly what you're saying DDad!  As I recall there are some cool differences in a few rides - too bad you didn't have a little more time.  Big Thunder and Space Mt especially.    And the Dragon in the castle was a neat addition.  I don't know what the weather was like for your visit but it was a cool October for our visit and there was _lots_ of black leather coats and jackets.  And that's still what I remember the most about Disney in Paris!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies nabi!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

DDad
Thanks for sharing your exp. at Disneyland Paris.  Reminds me of an ol George Jones song... "Once You've Had The Best" Spoiled isn't a bad thing in _all_ aspects of life


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies! 

I see we've added a few new Groupies to our thread in my absence.   It's always a pleasure when new folks find their way to our thread, join in our ramblings and make themselves at home.

 Muush on the loss of your spiritual mom. So wonderful that your life has had the influence of multiple 'mothers'.  May her memory be always imprinted on your heart.

WildernessDad, a very Happy Belated Birthday to you! Another year older, another  year wiser....

Mom and I had a really nice visit to the 'World'. Our Magic Bands worked well and I found myself changing events/time on the fly with the smartphone ap though the ap did crash from time to time.  It wasn't a problem. Just shut the phone completely down and on re-start everything was fine.  Just a bug that needs to be worked out, I guess.

We arrived to temperatures in the mid 80's where it stayed for 3 days.  On day 4 the front began to work it's way through that took the temps into the low 70's.  By day 5 and 6 temps were in the 50's - 60's with rain  On day 7 - the day we left - temps were back in the 70's with beautiful blue skies.  Would have been nice to stay another day.  Our room at SSR was ready upon arrival and our request had been met.  We had a lovely room bordering the golf course with a nice view and could watch the boats along the canal.

SSR is no longer giving KTTW cards on check-in.  Everything is done through your MagicBand.  I took Mom to the TOWL and showed only my DVC member card for access.  There were probably no more than 30 persons at the lounge, even at fireworks time.

It's probably been 15 years since I've been to the World during the month of  February.  I was surprised so much was boarded over, presumably for re-furb.  Even Casey's was closed.  Like DDad, I was really looking forward to some corn dog nuggets.  We were told they expect to re-open in March.

The monorails also did not run throughout the day.  Resort and express monorails were shut down from 10 AM until 7 PM. Unfortunately this did not allow us to tour the monorail resorts.  Mom has some significant arthritis in her knees and neck, so I tried to minimize walking and not repeat distances unnecessarily.

We enjoyed some nice 'pixie dust' moments:
1) One of the very tall walkers in the Move It Shake It Celebrate It parade bent down on one knee, took Mothers hand and 'proposed' to her.  I couldn't get to my camera fast enough to capture the moment.

2) One of the Dapper Dan's, who grew up in Ohio, spent considerable time in conversation with us.  Especially meaningful for Mom as my dad sang with a barbershop quartet for many years.

3) I was one of the chosen participants at Laugh Floor.  Mom got a huge kick out of this!

4) While sipping lattes at Pizza Planet, one of the CM's went into the kitchen and brought out cookies for us.

5) Last but not least, while shopping at Downtown Disney, I became acquainted with a woman who shares my name.  Not just Diane, but Diane Dillon.  We were both excited and surprised!  Her husband took a photo of the 2 of us together.  I guess it really is a Small World.....

We hated coming home to more cold and snow.  My car had 6-8" of snow/ice on it at the airport.  It was nice to leave all of this behind, if only for a few days.  My counter is showing 80 days until Flower and Garden.  Maybe by then Ohio will  have some sun.

Enjoy your day, Groupies!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Dizny Dad*---thanks so much for sharing your DL Paris experience! Friends of mine had gone and felt the same way as you. Loved your pic on FB. 

And *Di*....also enjoyed following along with your journey on FB. Loved all the pics!!! Your mom is the cutest!!!! Please tell her I said so. I love her smile


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> I found out that my spiritual Mom died.  She lived in FL (where we are from).
> 
> Spiritual Mom you say?
> 
> Well, my real mom died when I was a baby.  Over the years I have adopted 3 mothers.  Gloria, the one who just passed away was one of them.  They are the women in your life who chose to adopt you as their daughter (not legally, of course, but spiritually).  They do whatever they can for you.  At our wedding, Gloria (and Jodi, one of my other 'Moms') had the role of Mother of the Bride.  It was so cool to have 2!
> 
> 
> My Gloria was 89 when she passed away.  But I know I will see her again one day.  And for that, I am thankful.



Lots of prayers and hugs *Muushka*!!! How blessed you were to have Gloria in your life


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the photos of the refurb *Kathy*!!! I think I have to get used to it. We have 3 different families for my daughter's wedding reserved at VWL. I'm sure they will love the resort regardless of which room they get. How could one not???!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> I just returned from a business trip to a small town in northern France.  After my meetings ended earlier than scheduled on Friday last week, I made my way south to just east of Paris and lo and behold I found myself standing at Guest Relations at the entrance to Disneyland Paris.  It was 5PM and the park closed at 7PM; but I had to do it!  I may just not get back, so I had to make the decision to spend that 71 (~$100) for a two hour Disney experience.
> 
> Let me begin by saying that Disney is as Disney does.  The essence of Walt and Roy were there, but many things were just not up to the standards one would expect after living in the real World for so long; details only one hypnotized by, well, you guys all know, that Disney thing.
> 
> I explained it to DiznyDi like this; it was if you are in a parallel universe, but the small things just arent right.  Please dont take any of this as a complaint.  I was satisfied in spending the cash for a short peak into the other World.  These are just random thoughts and observations.
> 
> A number of bushes needed attention.  They stuck out like sore thumbs to me, but not to the business partners with whom I was traveling (yup, drug them into the World, too).
> 
> Main St. USA was all there; kinda.  The Emporium was smaller; the Confectionary was basically non-existent; no place to buy a hat; no art work to buy other than a few small non framed items; most other things were there but smaller; and Caseys had NO CORN DOGS! (No condiments bars either; you had to ask and only Ketchup, Mustard, and Mayo were available).  The nuggets available were chicken nuggets in the shape of corn dogs.  (See . . . . parallel universe stuff!)
> 
> There are two parks side by side.  When entering from the parking area, Disney Studios is on the left, and Disneyland is on the right.  That starts the weirdness right there.  Disneyland itself is laid out close enough, but the angles of the different lands from the center of the park are wrong, but in the correct orientation.  Again, this is not bad, nor a complaint, just a weirdness that creeps in.
> 
> The Haunted Mansion was really a disappointment, though, I must confess.  It was a disappointing rendition of the WDW version.  The mediums floating head was a rubber mask looking thing, there were no Mickey dishes on the table,* the ghost dancers mistake was corrected (too bad)*, and the ghosts that jump into your car, switching your heads, were not operating.  (I wont mention that there was no floating candle stick, a shortened cemetery, and a wild west ghost town with no ghost.)
> 
> The Dreams Castle light show and fireworks were great, but again, being in French (with a little English thrown in there), you felt that, although things were right, they were one-step-left of things being lined up.
> 
> Talk about being ruined by repeated experiences in one place! I am a damaged unit in need of replacement.
> 
> I loved the experience.  I would do it again as long as I had more time and my main squeeze at my side.  Just wish I could have bought a cup of Corn Dogs for my $100.



What a fun read that was!  I understood everything but the bolded part.  Am I a bad Mousketeer?
Can you explain what you mean?  



DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> 
> I see we've added a few new Groupies to our thread in my absence.   It's always a pleasure when new folks find their way to our thread, join in our ramblings and make themselves at home.
> 
> Muush on the loss of your spiritual mom. So wonderful that your life has had the influence of multiple 'mothers'.  May her memory be always imprinted on your heart.
> 
> WildernessDad, a very Happy Belated Birthday to you! Another year older, another  year wiser....
> 
> Mom and I had a really nice visit to the 'World'. Our Magic Bands worked well and I found myself changing events/time on the fly with the smartphone ap though the ap did crash from time to time.  It wasn't a problem. Just shut the phone completely down and on re-start everything was fine.  Just a bug that needs to be worked out, I guess.
> 
> We arrived to temperatures in the mid 80's where it stayed for 3 days.  On day 4 the front began to work it's way through that took the temps into the low 70's.  By day 5 and 6 temps were in the 50's - 60's with rain  On day 7 - the day we left - temps were back in the 70's with beautiful blue skies.  Would have been nice to stay another day.  Our room at SSR was ready upon arrival and our request had been met.  We had a lovely room bordering the golf course with a nice view and could watch the boats along the canal.
> 
> SSR is no longer giving KTTW cards on check-in.  Everything is done through your MagicBand.  I took Mom to the TOWL and showed only my DVC member card for access.  There were probably no more than 30 persons at the lounge, even at fireworks time.
> 
> It's probably been 15 years since I've been to the World during the month of  February.  I was surprised so much was boarded over, presumably for re-furb.  Even Casey's was closed.  Like DDad, I was really looking forward to some corn dog nuggets.  We were told they expect to re-open in March.
> 
> The monorails also did not run throughout the day.  Resort and express monorails were shut down from 10 AM until 7 PM. Unfortunately this did not allow us to tour the monorail resorts.  Mom has some significant arthritis in her knees and neck, so I tried to minimize walking and not repeat distances unnecessarily.
> 
> We enjoyed some nice 'pixie dust' moments:
> 1) One of the very tall walkers in the Move It Shake It Celebrate It parade bent down on one knee, took Mothers hand and 'proposed' to her.  I couldn't get to my camera fast enough to capture the moment.
> 
> 2) One of the Dapper Dan's, who grew up in Ohio, spent considerable time in conversation with us.  Especially meaningful for Mom as my dad sang with a barbershop quartet for many years.
> 
> 3) I was one of the chosen participants at Laugh Floor.  Mom got a huge kick out of this!
> 
> 4) While sipping lattes at Pizza Planet, one of the CM's went into the kitchen and brought out cookies for us.
> 
> 5) Last but not least, while shopping at Downtown Disney, I became acquainted with a woman who shares my name.  Not just Diane, but Diane Dillon.  We were both excited and surprised!  Her husband took a photo of the 2 of us together.  I guess it really is a Small World.....
> 
> We hated coming home to more cold and snow.  My car had 6-8" of snow/ice on it at the airport.  It was nice to leave all of this behind, if only for a few days.  My counter is showing 80 days until Flower and Garden.  Maybe by then Ohio will  have some sun.
> 
> Enjoy your day, Groupies!



Thank you and Maria for the kind words, I appreciate you guys so much.

Diane, what a magical time with your Mom.  So sweet 



MiaSRN62 said:


> Lots of prayers and hugs *Muushka*!!! How blessed you were to have Gloria in your life



I was indeed!

How many more days until the big wedding?


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> DDad
> Thanks for sharing your exp. at Disneyland Paris.  Reminds me of an ol George Jones song... "Once You've Had The Best" Spoiled isn't a bad thing in _all_ aspects of life



Ok so you guys know that Paris is my second home in my alternate reality so I've got to stand up for the "peeps" lol.

One thing you have to remember is the DLP is an "interpertation" of wdw, not a copy placed in another country.

Nope you won't get corn dogs there.  LOL not even going to get into the huge hassle it was when WDW wanted to ban alcohol from the park.  sorry dude, this is Paris, we don't eat without wine.  It took them a minute to sneak in hamburgers as we know them.  Corn dogs might get you stabbed in the back.  Same thing as condiments.  as a general rule you won't have them at the table the way we do here in the states.


Disney world Tokoyo, shares some of the same criticism.  
Disney Dad, I think you explained it very well though, what you have to do is suspend "reality" for a moment.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I found out that my spiritual Mom died.  She lived in FL (where we are from).
> 
> Spiritual Mom you say?
> 
> Well, my real mom died when I was a baby.  Over the years I have adopted 3 mothers.  Gloria, the one who just passed away was one of them.  They are the women in your life who chose to adopt you as their daughter (not legally, of course, but spiritually).  They do whatever they can for you.  At our wedding, Gloria (and Jodi, one of my other 'Moms') had the role of Mother of the Bride.  It was so cool to have 2!
> 
> I was in FL last June and thankfully I was able to take my 2 moms out for breakfast one day.
> What a blessing that was, for me.  2 wonderful women, who stood in for my Mom.
> Gloria always remembered each of our birthdays and our wedding anniversary.
> 
> I tried to call her recently and sent a Christmas card, but had not heard from her.
> 
> I still have 2 spiritual moms with me.  They are both in FL.
> Actually we 3 used to work together in RI at the lab.  Funny how things turn out.
> I've known these women for close to 35 years.
> 
> My Gloria was 89 when she passed away.  But I know I will see her again one day.  And for that, I am thankful.



Big Hugs buddy!!  
I totally know about "spiritual" moms and  you know I lost my mom early also.  My dad's girlfriend/friend/lover (lol depending on who you asked) was mine and was the one I refer to as "mom" and the one who stood up for me at my wedding.

As an adult I thank God daily for these women who stepped into this position and filled a huge role for me, and let me tell ya, my sister and I were demon teenagers.  Later in life we use to tease my dad that "mom" really loved him to stick with us through those years.  I would have caught the last train smoking out on NY.

I'll say a prayer for Gloria tonight and assure her I'll keep an eye out on you.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> What a fun read that was!  I understood everything but the bolded part.  Am I a bad Mousketeer?
> Can you explain what you mean?



Next time in the Haunted Mansion, watch closely and see who is leading!



eliza61 said:


> Ok so you guys know that Paris is my second home in my alternate reality so I've got to stand up for the "peeps" lol.
> 
> One thing you have to remember is the DLP is an "interpertation" of wdw, not a copy placed in another country.
> 
> Nope you won't get corn dogs there.  LOL not even going to get into the huge hassle it was when WDW wanted to ban alcohol from the park.  sorry dude, this is Paris, we don't eat without wine.  It took them a minute to sneak in hamburgers as we know them.  Corn dogs might get you stabbed in the back.  Same thing as condiments.  as a general rule you won't have them at the table the way we do here in the states.
> 
> 
> Disney world Tokoyo, shares some of the same criticism.
> Disney Dad, I think you explained it very well though, what you have to do is suspend "reality" for a moment.



Yup.  I agree.  I'm just damaged goods.  So damaged that I just drift back to the old standard even when I know I shouldn't.  But it is a good tool to describe the situation to others that are as damaged as I am!

I have had the opportunity to travel to Europe (and other places) multiple times in my life, and have always enjoyed and appreciated the differences; but I still missed the corn dogs . . . . .


----------



## ottawagreg

a few more pics of the studio refurb at vwl

I see that I cannot post attachments.

the table in front of tv folds down and the murphy bed comes out of furniture supporting tv.










__________________


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ottawagreg said:


> a few more pics of the studio refurb at vwl
> 
> I see that I cannot post attachments.
> 
> the table in front of tv folds down and the murphy bed comes out of furniture supporting tv.
> __________________



Here they are:



cosmos said:


> Here are additional photos of the VWL refurb rooms:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just found this on DVC News.  I think I'm about ready to cry - it looks a lot like BWV.  Now I like BWV but not at VWL!  And an area carpet that I could buy at Home Depot.  Did the decorator not understand the theme?!    WL just received awards in good part because if it's refurb which is very cute.  And we get this.  Generic blah.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just found this on DVC News.  I think I'm about ready to cry - it looks a lot like BWV.  Now I like BWV but not at VWL!  And an area carpet that I could buy at Home Depot.  Did the decorator not understand the theme?!    WL just received awards in good part because if it's refurb which is very cute.  And we get this.  Generic blah.


Don't mind the carpet pattern/color so much as the cabinet color.  I don't mind lightening up the rooms a bit, but a pastel green for the dominant feature?  Hmmm.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> Don't mind the carpet pattern/color so much as the cabinet color.  I don't mind lightening up the rooms a bit, but a pastel green for the dominant feature?  Hmmm.



In a way it gives me a Craftsman feel, except for the cabinets of course - but very different from a railroad camp.  It's too refined.  I enjoyed the dark cozy colors that somehow made me feel warm when it was cool out and cool when it was warm out!    But the carpet really bugs me...... 

Oh well - their bad for not asking for my input.    And thankfully I find most of the resorts to look better in person so I guess we'll just see in May.


----------



## DVCTigger

I was kind of excited that we may get a refurbished studio when we check in on Monday.  But now after seeing what they did with the "desk/table", not so much.  DH very often works remotely from WDW, including this trip next week.  The configuration of his work space is awful in the newly refurbed studio   I assume this is something new?  It's been a while since we have stayed at VWL, from what I remember there was a small desk, or table that would have been much better for spending the day working at.  I guess if the wifi is good enough he will be working poolside instead now!


----------



## twinklebug

DVCTigger said:


> I was kind of excited that we may get a refurbished studio when we check in on Monday.  But now after seeing what they did with the "desk/table", not so much.  DH very often works remotely from WDW, including this trip next week.  The configuration of his work space is awful in the newly refurbed studio   I assume this is something new?  It's been a while since we have stayed at VWL, from what I remember there was a small desk, or table that would have been much better for spending the day working at.  I guess if the wifi is good enough he will be working poolside instead now!



I'm not in love with that table either. Looks too camperish for me. The bed though I like... anyone with little ones knows the kids will go nuts for that bed.

I can live with it. Refurbs happen every how many years? Another one will come along eventually and a few fabrics/paint won't destroy my love for the lodge.


----------



## Deb & Bill

twinklebug said:


> I'm not in love with that table either. Looks too camperish for me. The bed though I like... anyone with little ones knows the kids will go nuts for that bed.
> 
> I can live with it. Refurbs happen every how many years? Another one will come along eventually and a few fabrics/paint won't destroy my love for the lodge.



When someone's child amputates fingers on that table, they will be removed.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Big Hugs buddy!!
> I totally know about "spiritual" moms and  you know I lost my mom early also.  My dad's girlfriend/friend/lover (lol depending on who you asked) was mine and was the one I refer to as "mom" and the one who stood up for me at my wedding.
> 
> As an adult I thank God daily for these women who stepped into this position and filled a huge role for me, and let me tell ya, my sister and I were demon teenagers.  Later in life we use to tease my dad that "mom" really loved him to stick with us through those years.  I would have caught the last train smoking out on NY.
> 
> I'll say a prayer for Gloria tonight and assure her I'll keep an eye out on you.



Wow, we are kindred spirits, aren't we.  Thank you so much, Eliza


Boy have I been out of the VWL loop.

NEW EVERYTHING!  The jury is still out, but I think I like that new sofa!


----------



## sleepydog25

Overall, the refurb--strictly from the posted pics I've seen here and a couple of other places--seems to be an upgrade.  However, I'm one for nostalgia and theming, as well, and these improvements seem to be a bit too, how to put this, un-thematic.  Generic.  Nice but generic save for the headboard which I like a lot and the chairs with the spruce tree cutouts.  The glimpse of the tile I see looks pretty, too, and I like the more woodsy theme the bathrooms are holding onto.  As others have said, the biggest test will be the next time we stay at the Lodge which likely won't be this year.

In other news, we're battening down the hatches here (JT, Muushka, et. all as well, I'm sure) for the storm of the winter in these parts.  If the models hold, then we'll get somewhere between 9" to 12" inches or perhaps more.  That's a good snow even in Anchorage or Minneapolis, but for our neck of the woods--despite living in the mountains--that's a lot of snow.   We have gas heat and stove, plus lots of food, so we'll be fine.  Hopefully, by this weekend, we'll be watching most of it melt.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I agree pretty much with everyone else. Looks a bit generic to me? Feel some charm has been lost on this refurb?? They should have consulted us and let us create the new look here in our group!!!!  

ps: maybe it feels better in person???


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Thank you and Maria for the kind words, I appreciate you guys so much.
> 
> Diane, what a magical time with your Mom.  So sweet
> 
> 
> 
> I was indeed!
> 
> How many more days until the big wedding?



50 days *Muushka*!!! Can't believe it!!!!! 

*eliza*.....I understand what you are saying. A friend of mine visited DLP, Hong Kong DL and Tokyo. She was most in love with Tokyo!!! She said the people there are part of the reason. She felt they were there nicest and seemed to have the most passion for Disney.  She loves the city and the culture too.


----------



## twinklebug

sleepydog25 said:


> Overall, the refurb--strictly from the posted pics I've seen here and a couple of other places--seems to be an upgrade.  However, I'm one for nostalgia and theming, as well, and these improvements seem to be a bit too, how to put this, un-thematic.  Generic.  Nice but generic save for the headboard which I like a lot and the chairs with the spruce tree cutouts.  The glimpse of the tile I see looks pretty, too, and I like the more woodsy theme the bathrooms are holding onto.  As others have said, the biggest test will be the next time we stay at the Lodge which likely won't be this year.





Deb & Bill said:


> When someone's child amputates fingers on that table, they will be removed.



As a kid we had a trailer that had a table similar to this one. It's a pretty safe design as long as it doesn't drop down on a child's head. 
Ironically, part of my draw to the lodge is from my memories of camping. It's fine for a camper, but as much as I miss those camping days, that table has no business being in a villa.

I'm not so sure it will hold up to all the kids and luggage that will be sitting on it, and the laminate looks as though it will start chipping right away (think BLT villas)

The rest of the room design doesn't seem too bad. As Sly pointed out many of the details still there: I'm glad they kept the features that make VWL what it is. Think of how bad they could have made it 



sleepydog25 said:


> In other news, we're battening down the hatches here (JT, Muushka, et. all as well, I'm sure) for the storm of the winter in these parts.  If the models hold, then we'll get somewhere between 9" to 12" inches or perhaps more.  That's a good snow even in Anchorage or Minneapolis, but for our neck of the woods--despite living in the mountains--that's a lot of snow.   We have gas heat and stove, plus lots of food, so we'll be fine.  Hopefully, by this weekend, we'll be watching most of it melt.



One half of an inch of ice can be just as dangerous as 2 feet of snow, particularly for the states without the equipment and materials to sand/salt the roads.
Stay safe guys - no bumper cars, stay on the road and hopefully the ice won't damage the trees/lines


----------



## jimmytammy

Di
Thanks for the trip report, sounds like a great time with your mom!

Mixed feelings on the VWL upgrades.  Like the idea of the bed, not so keen on the small table, def. not liking the colors.  People who complained about it being too dark tended to not be VWL owners, though I know a few owners who werent crazy about it, but its a woodsy theme, woods are dark.  I miss the old colors.  If I want bright, breezy feel, I go to BCV, OKW or BWV.  Maybe they will make all those dark

Sleepy is right, we are buttoning down the hatches here in our neck of the woods.  Most times, they over blow the snow accums. but its going to be a big one I fear this time.  CaptD was telling me a few a days ago that our local weather station was issuing a winter storm warning for our area on his phone.  I told him to check the fine print below and see if the app was sponsored by Bunny bread and Pet milkOne thing is for sure, come Sat, our Honda van will be rolling out of NC, towards FL.  Now we may have tracks similar to a tank strapped on, but *we will be rolling out*, one way or the other!!


----------



## Muushka

Hi Jimmy 

I hope that all the weather will have passed by for your trip.  

I'm pretty worried about the threat of ice.  Snow I can deal with, it's the ice that gets us.  The thought of losing power, ugh.  I couldn't keep in touch with all of you!

Best wishes to everyone in the path of this bad boy.


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Di
> Thanks for the trip report, sounds like a great time with your mom!
> 
> Mixed feelings on the VWL upgrades.  Like the idea of the bed, not so keen on the small table, def. not liking the colors.  People who complained about it being too dark tended to not be VWL owners, though I know a few owners who werent crazy about it, but its a woodsy theme, woods are dark.  I miss the old colors.  If I want bright, breezy feel, I go to BCV, OKW or BWV.  Maybe they will make all those dark
> 
> Sleepy is right, we are buttoning down the hatches here in our neck of the woods.  Most times, they over blow the snow accums. but its going to be a big one I fear this time.  CaptD was telling me a few a days ago that our local weather station was issuing a winter storm warning for our area on his phone.  I told him to check the fine print below and see if the app was sponsored by Bunny bread and Pet milkOne thing is for sure, come Sat, our Honda van will be rolling out of NC, towards FL.  Now we may have tracks similar to a tank strapped on, but *we will be rolling out*, one way or the other!!


Drop by here on your way and pick us up.  We're raring to go!  We can sleep out on your balcony.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> *People who complained about it being too dark tended to not be VWL owners,* though I know a few owners who werent crazy about it, but its a woodsy theme, woods are dark.  I miss the old colors.  If I want bright, breezy feel, I go to BCV, OKW or BWV.  Maybe they will make all those dark



I was just thinking that - DVC may have been listening to input but as a VWL owner it wouldn't have been my input.  

Good luck to everyone being affected by the upcoming storm.  I know the news is making it sound disastrous already and I hope they are very wrong.  Stay safe and warm!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

....


----------



## jimmytammy

Roughly 6" of snow here since 1:30.  Now sleeting, got to say it got slick quicker than anytime I remember.  We saw 3 wrecks happen in front of our house in 2 minute stretch.  More on the way til 6pm Thurs.  I know lots of others facing similar, stay warm, dry and best wishes and prayers to you all.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Roughly 6" of snow here since 1:30.  Now sleeting, got to say it got slick quicker than anytime I remember.  We saw 3 wrecks happen in front of our house in 2 minute stretch.  More on the way til 6pm Thurs.  I know lots of others facing similar, stay warm, dry and best wishes and prayers to you all.



Thanks *Jimmytammy*!! Praying you and all the Groupies in the path of this storm stay safe. Here in PA it has not arrived yet. Due between now and midnight. My area is predicted to get 8-12 inches. We are still recovering from an 8 in snow storm last Monday and an awful ice storm last Wednesday that left 849,000 without power in my region. I am so ready for Winter to be OUTTA HERE!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

I'm just seeing the path of this huge storm. Oh, my!  All of our friends in its path, please stay safe and warm!

About the re-furb, I prefer the darker colors particularly of the kitchen cabinets and I'm really going to miss the stenciled leaves.  I do like the larger tile in the bath area.  Guess we'll get to see it in May.


----------



## Granny

Hey guys!  

Lots of good topics out there, I guess I'll weigh in on the new decor for the villas.  Some random thoughts:

1.  First and foremost....*Muush* wins...we now have a boring, non-themed sofa to look forward to.    

2.  I think that my initial reaction was "OH NO!", but as I calmed down and looked again I think that it may be okay.  Pictures are hard to use for colors and decors, so I'll hold off until I see the new villas in person.  Overall, I can't say I'm aghast and I can't say that I'm wowed.   Kind of a neutral feeling at this point until we have more details on whether anything functional changed, etc.  

3.  I know that Disney has a team of interior designers that work hard to make the resort amazing.  Since I loved the interior of the villas so much before, almost any change in decor was going to get an initial negative reaction from me.  But I don't think that the designers set out to "ruin" the decor in the villas.

4.  Having said that, it doesn't seem that the designers put as much effort into integrating the theming of the villas into the new decor as the old one had.  And certainly not as much as we see in the newer villas such as AKV Kidani and VGF villas.

5.  I think that resort management finally caved in to the "it's too dark" comments that we've seen for many years now on these boards.  I think by a more neutral decor they hope to make the villas more appealing to a broader group...don't forget that they have cash reservations they need to obtain to keep the resort full.


6.  Finally, I guess it comes down to this.  As long as they don't feel the need to "redo" the entire WL lobby, this resort will always be a place of instant connection to my family's memories and emotions.  I'm sure the new decor will not diminish our love of WL, and we may even like some of the new decor better.



Sorry for the rambling...can you tell I've been wondering if the new villas will have the same feel to them?   And if it makes us feel better, just bop over to the OKW Lovers thread to see how much they HATE the refurb there!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Granny said:


> ...Sorry for the rambling...can you tell I've been wondering if the new villas will have the same feel to them?   And if it makes us feel better, just bop over to the OKW Lovers thread to see how much they HATE the refurb there!



Yep, I own two resorts, OKW (since 1997) and VWL (since 2000).  The refurbs have ruined both of them. BCV owners should be very happy that I sold my BCV points.  Their refurb won't be disgusting.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Lots of good topics out there, I guess I'll weigh in on the new decor for the villas.  Some random thoughts:
> 
> 
> 4.  Having said that, it doesn't seem that the designers put as much effort into integrating the theming of the villas into the new decor as the old one had.  And certainly not as much as we see in the newer villas such as AKV Kidani and VGF villas.
> 
> 5.  I think that resort management finally caved in to the "it's too dark" comments that we've seen for many years now on these boards.  I think by a more neutral decor they hope to make the villas more appealing to a broader group...don't forget that they have cash reservations they need to obtain to keep the resort full.
> 
> 
> 6.  Finally, I guess it comes down to this.  As long as they don't feel the need to "redo" the entire WL lobby, this resort will always be a place of instant connection to my family's memories and emotions.  I'm sure the new decor will not diminish our love of WL, and we may even like some of the new decor better.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rambling...can you tell I've been wondering if the new villas will have the same feel to them?   And if it makes us feel better, just bop over to the OKW Lovers thread to see how much they HATE the refurb there!


 I agree totally with the above statements *Granny*. Missing a bit of a "wow" or "WL unique pop factor"??  And the complaints of it being dark---we own at AK and it's definitely dark there. If they ever change it I'll flip!!! 

AGREED on the lobby! We will mutiny if they touch anything there!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Roughly 6" of snow here since 1:30.  Now sleeting, got to say it got slick quicker than anytime I remember.  We saw 3 wrecks happen in front of our house in 2 minute stretch.  More on the way til 6pm Thurs.  I know lots of others facing similar, stay warm, dry and best wishes and prayers to you all.


About the same here minus the sleet, at least so far.  We're actually not predicted to get any ice this time as that should stay a bit south and southeast of us (JT & Muushka territory, unfortunately).  *Luv* left work early but still couldn't get up our driveway, but she made it home safely.  

As for the refurb, I fall into the don't-hate-it-but-don't-love-it camp, as well.  While the old rooms were a bit dated, the throw-back theme worked for us.  We felt all the rooms needed were some updated, but well-themed furniture.  We stayed at Kidani a few years ago and thought that a similar approach to VWL would work wonders.  Instead, they went for milquetoast and minimalism, neither vision fitting the grandeur of the Lodge.  It appears as though Disney wants to appeal to the middle-of-the-road tastes in much of what they do anymore including refurbs.  What made Disney special to me in the beginning was their derring-do, their ability to find the unique nature in a ride or attraction or resort.

There's a term that's been in use for a couple of decades now regarding society in general:  dumbing down.  Disney seems to be following that trend.  Mass appeal was once based on demonstrating enough flair in a variety of ways; now the mass appeal skews to cookie-cutter, cost saving measures.  Great for stockholders, not so much for nostalgia.  Take Push, for example.  A small pleasure to be sure, but one that made strolling Tomorrowland unique--he is no more and that makes me sad.

I do love Disney, but I wish they'd make more decisions with their hearts than their calculators, and that includes the refurb to the Lodge.


----------



## rusafee1183

I haven't posted in quite a while, so I am a bit behind on my reading. Just a few things... 

*Muush*, I am so sorry for your loss. I'm still praying for you  

*Di -* Thanks for the awesome mini TR.  So glad so many magical moments happened for you and your mom. That's so sweet that the Dapper Dans touched your moms heart so much  

*DiznyDad - *Sorry your trip was slightly "underwhelming". We would really love to go to DLP some day, and also DL/DCA. I am really thinking I will have to adjust my expectations for anything but WDW. Having being spoiled by the grandness of everything there, I think I would be disappointed anywhere else. At least with DL you know that it was Walt's park and there's the nostalgia to make everything seem more incredible despite it's size. 

*JT -* Wooooooohooooooooo!!!!! What's the countdown at today???  And yes, I will be someone who is living vicariously through you and your pictures and updates on Facebook, I hope  


To everyone in the south, I hope the storm passes quickly and all of you stay safe and warm 


And as far as the room refurb goes, you can put me in the slightly disappointed crowd. I am reserving harsh judgement until I am there in Dec, but upon first glance it looks like the villas has lost a bit of their "soul". I personally love the deep, richness of VWL and AKV. It disappoints me that they are trying to make every resort appeal to _every_ person. To me that is the whole point of having different themed resorts. They are making them all too cookie cutter, and potentially taking away the appeal of ALL of them. 

I agree with (JT? I think said it...) that if I wanted light easy-breezy decor, I would book a stay at BWV or OKW. 

Oh well, maybe the pictures aren't as bad as we think...?


----------



## jimmytammy

3 days and hoping we can leave this Sat.  More snow and ice today, with a late burst of freezing rain late Fri, early Sat.  My thoughts, hi the rd. by 12 pm Sat. be there at 10:30 pm.  Happy thoughts it will all work out.  I need a little Beatles "Here Comes The Sun" right about now


----------



## nanajoyx2

DH and I just returned on Friday from a 10 night stay.  Our studio was on the third flood, so still the original decor.  Personally, I like the new light colors but wonder about maintenance issues - stains on the sofa and carpet and nicks in the cabinets will be more noticeable.  I love the Lodge and the Villas, but I always thought the rooms were too dark and the darkness made them feel cramped.  I hope the lighting in the studio sink area has improved - not an easy area to apply makeup.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Here are a few shots from our southwest Virginia mountain chalet:



*
Our house and Tank, our '97 Toyota 4Runner--even he doesn't want to go out in this!*




*From the top of our driveway looking down to the street.  You'll have to trust me here, but the driveway extends about 15 feet behind Luv's car that you see in the picture and fronts onto our main subdivision street.   As you can see, you can't see either. (**Luv made it in last night after work but couldn't get up the driveway.)  On a side note, you can't quite make it out, but the license plate on the car says DVC VWL--ironic, ain't it?*



*
That's Tank.  Pointing downhill and ready to rumble, but even in 4-wheel low, there's no way he could make it through a foot of snow with drifts to two feet and up.*


----------



## Granny

_Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison!!!_


----------



## twinklebug

Looks like it's a beautiful time to strap on some x-country skis there Sly. Just need a touch of sunshine.


----------



## sleepydog25

twinklebug said:


> Looks like it's a beautiful time to strap on some x-country skis there Sly. Just need a touch of sunshine.


The sun is threatening to finally break through as I type.  Naturally, we have gusty winds as a result since the sun signals the low pressure system moving out.  I will strap on the skis tomorrow, though I'm more of a groomed x-country track than a trail buster type.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sleepydog25 said:


> *
> That's Tank.  Pointing downhill and ready to rumble, but even in 4-wheel low, there's no way he could make it through a foot of snow with drifts to two feet and up.*



*4-wheel low* - well that there is your problem Sly.  My little Mazda 626 used to surf it's way around Tahoe thru snow that high.  Nothing quite like that floaty feeling when you're in a car - especially with a drop off to the side of the driveway.    I never could figure out how to get it to tunnel it's way back up to the house.


----------



## sleepydog25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *4-wheel low* - well that there is your problem Sly.  My little Mazda 626 used to surf it's way around Tahoe thru snow that high.  Nothing quite like that floaty feeling when you're in a car - especially with a drop off to the side of the driveway.    I never could figure out how to get it to tunnel it's way back up to the house.


That's exactly what happened with *Luv*--couldn't zip up the hill that is our driveway.


----------



## bluecastle

So much snow! And it's snowing again here in NoVA. No school tomorrow-again. More time to spend on the Dis! Made my ADRs this week and looking forward to our first ever stay in a villa. I guess I can't really have an opinion on the refurb since we have never stayed there before. I have always liked the darkness of the lodge rooms, so cozy. It also makes me feel like we are not in Florida- especially in the summer heat. I kind of like the change from the old carpeting to the wood (laminate?) floor. Less allergens.
Does anyone know if that Murphy bed set-up in the living room will also be in the 1 and 2 BRs? Stay warm and safe everyone!


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> So much snow! And it's snowing again here in NoVA. No school tomorrow-again. More time to spend on the Dis! Made my ADRs this week and looking forward to our first ever stay in a villa. I guess I can't really have an opinion on the refurb since we have never stayed there before. I have always liked the darkness of the lodge rooms, so cozy. It also makes me feel like we are not in Florida- especially in the summer heat. I kind of like the change from the old carpeting to the wood (laminate?) floor. Less allergens.
> Does anyone know if that Murphy bed set-up in the living room will also be in the 1 and 2 BRs? Stay warm and safe everyone!


You guys actually have had more snow up in NoVA than we have here as this is the first system to give us significant snow.  You'll enjoy VWL regardless of decor, I'm sure.  However, as I understand it, only the studios are receiving the Murphy beds.


----------



## bluecastle

sleepydog25 said:


> You guys actually have had more snow up in NoVA than we have here as this is the first system to give us significant snow.  You'll enjoy VWL regardless of decor, I'm sure.  However, as I understand it, only the studios are receiving the Murphy beds.



Tomorrow will be our 8th Snow Day. What a winter!
Too bad about the Murphy bed. I wanted to show my DD's friend a picture of it and ask him if he would have nightmares with those forest friends peering at him! ( just to clarify, my DD, her boyfriend, and their friend- who will be sleeping I am not sure where- sleeper couch?) are all in their late 20's)


----------



## MiaSRN62

bluecastle said:


> Tomorrow will be our 8th Snow Day. What a winter!
> Too bad about the Murphy bed. I wanted to show my DD's friend a picture of it and ask him if he would have nightmares with those forest friends peering at him! ( just to clarify, my DD, her boyfriend, and their friend- who will be sleeping I am not sure where- sleeper couch?) are all in their late 20's)



It has been bad. Philly made the top 5 snowiest winters in it's history of recording weather stats. And the Winter is still young unfortunately!!!! This last storm was #11 for us.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Valentine's Birthday Cheer4bison !!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Cheer4bison!!!*


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks to all my VWL Groupies friends for the lovely birthday wishes.  Had a snow day to enjoy my birthday today.  Lots of snow but still a lovely day.  

So, I have a question for all the VWL experts here.  If you had 16 high school students with you on a senior trip, do you think they'd enjoy breakfast more at Whispering Canyon (with breakfast skillet and cast member antics) or Roaring Fork (best Mickey waffles on property, in my opinion, and less expensive)?  After breakfast we're all taking the Wonders of the Lodge tour.  I'm so excited to introduce my students to my "home away from home." 

Stay warm, friends! 



MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy Valentine's Birthday Cheer4bison !!!!


----------



## ottawagreg

cheer4bison said:


> Thanks to all my VWL Groupies friends for the lovely birthday wishes.  Had a snow day to enjoy my birthday today.  Lots of snow but still a lovely day.
> 
> So, I have a question for all the VWL experts here.  If you had 16 high school students with you on a senior trip, do you think they'd enjoy breakfast more at Whispering Canyon (with breakfast skillet and cast member antics) or Roaring Fork (best Mickey waffles on property, in my opinion, and less expensive)?  After breakfast we're all taking the Wonders of the Lodge tour.  I'm so excited to introduce my students to my "home away from home."
> 
> Stay warm, friends!



My wife and I lead the junior & senior high groups at our church, my daughter is a freshman.  I took a small group of them to snow camp in Michigan mid January for a weekend.  Those were the high school kids.  Boys always pack it away, but the girls not so much.  I would suggest going to roaring fork and save the dough.  The average breakfast Whispering Canyon with a tip will be $12 to $15.  They can go to different lines at the Roaring Fork or go with fruit and cereal.  Probably about $10 or less there.  Easier in and out too I would suspect.  If one is hungry, a hearty breakfast is available at the fork too.

Good luck.  Sixteen high school kids.  Hope you have help and lots of stamina.


----------



## sleepydog25

My best wishes for a great birthday, too!  Hope it was a superb one.    I, too, vote for Roaring Fork over Whispering Canyon.  The cost should be a bit less, the lines for a traditional breakfast is different than the one for waffles (meaning faster service overall), and there is plenty of variety.  I also agree that the best Mickey waffles are right there at Roaring Fork.  We have to stop there at least once each trip.


----------



## rusafee1183

Have an amazing trip JT and fam! I hope you don't have too much trouble getting out of the storms and have a safe trip 'home'!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Saturday Morning Groupies!
WOW, JT, today's the day! Safe travels as you head to the sunshine state.  May your roads be clear of snow and ice. 

Happy Belated Birthday, Jill! How special you were able to stay home on your birthday :good vibes:  As far as breakfast for your 'kids', I'd also do Roaring Fork over Whispering Canyon.  While it's been about 3 years since we've eaten breakfast at WC, I personally didn't think there were that many choices.

Boy sleepy, your pictures are looking like you must live in the Northeast!  So much snow!  Our drive is about 250' and frequently has this much snow during winter months.  The blowing and drifting only make is worse.  We've driven 4-wheel drive/AWD cars for many years.  I prefer to stay IN and look at it rather than be OUT in it   I think Maria's area has been hit the hardest this year. Her weather has been relentless.

Ahhhh to be in some sun


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi said:


> Good Saturday Morning Groupies!
> WOW, JT, today's the day! Safe travels as you head to the sunshine state.  May your roads be clear of snow and ice.
> 
> I prefer to stay IN and look at it rather than be OUT in it   I think Maria's area has been hit the hardest this year. Her weather has been relentless.
> 
> Ahhhh to be in some sun



Oh, *Di*.....another 2-4 inches coming today in a quick moving Noreaster. I heard New England is getting a blizzard from this system. On our local TV news they said Philly and outlying area has had snow covered grounds 21 out of the last 24 days. I long for SPRING (and in Philly, that really means LATE SPRING because we've had snow in early Spring!).

Have lots of FUN *JT* !!!!!!!


----------



## cheer4bison

sleepydog25 said:


> My best wishes for a great birthday, too!  Hope it was a superb one.    I, too, vote for Roaring Fork over Whispering Canyon.  The cost should be a bit less, the lines for a traditional breakfast is different than the one for waffles (meaning faster service overall), and there is plenty of variety.  I also agree that the best Mickey waffles are right there at Roaring Fork.  We have to stop there at least once each trip.



Thanks for your input, friends! I am leaning toward Roaring Fork for the group.  Do you think it would be overwhelming for Roaring Fork for 18 of us (16 kids + 2 chaperones) to show up all at once (around 8 am)?  Do you think we'll be able to find seating?

Stay warm and wishing safe travels to the JimmyTammy family!  Can't wait to see photos posted!


----------



## DVCTigger

Just wanted to share my excitement!  We arrive on Monday afternoon, nine night studio stay with nothing for me to do but relax and enjoy the warm and sun!!  DH has to work, but what's not to like about working poolside at VWL?!?!


----------



## DiznyDi

So envious... even though I just got back.
Enjoy your stay!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey All!!  We are here at Sports, arrived at 4:15, about 9 1/2 hr dr.  Tired now but will ck in Sun and keep yall in the loop.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Hey All!!  We are here at Sports, arrived at 4:15, about 9 1/2 hr dr.  Tired now but will ck in Sun and keep yall in the loop.



Yay! Get some rest *JT* and report back to us about all things disney tomorrow!!! 

Jealous *DVCTigger*!!!! Ahhhh, that WL pool !!!!!


----------



## twokats

cheer4bison said:


> Thanks to all my VWL Groupies friends for the lovely birthday wishes.  Had a snow day to enjoy my birthday today.  Lots of snow but still a lovely day.
> 
> So, I have a question for all the VWL experts here.  If you had 16 high school students with you on a senior trip, do you think they'd enjoy breakfast more at Whispering Canyon (with breakfast skillet and cast member antics) or Roaring Fork (best Mickey waffles on property, in my opinion, and less expensive)?  After breakfast we're all taking the Wonders of the Lodge tour.  I'm so excited to introduce my students to my "home away from home."
> 
> Stay warm, friends!



So glad that your birthday was lovely!!!   Good luck with the kids.



MiaSRN62 said:


> Oh, *Di*.....another 2-4 inches coming today in a quick moving Noreaster. I heard New England is getting a blizzard from this system. On our local TV news they said Philly and outlying area has had snow covered grounds 21 out of the last 24 days. I long for SPRING (and in Philly, that really means LATE SPRING because we've had snow in early Spring!).
> 
> Have lots of FUN *JT* !!!!!!!



Hang in there Maria.  This has been a crazy winter for us Texans also.  We are now enjoying high 60's into the low 70's after all the 30 degree days and winter mix stuff that we don't know how to deal with.  My hat goes off to all y'all that are dealing with so much snow.  I hope it is over soon for all of you.  



DVCTigger said:


> Just wanted to share my excitement!  We arrive on Monday afternoon, nine night studio stay with nothing for me to do but relax and enjoy the warm and sun!!  DH has to work, but what's not to like about working poolside at VWL?!?!



Have a good trip and tell DH to enjoy his temporary office.



jimmytammy said:


> Hey All!!  We are here at Sports, arrived at 4:15, about 9 1/2 hr dr.  Tired now but will ck in Sun and keep yall in the loop.



Get some rest Jimmy and you and Tammy enjoy the sun.


----------



## horselover

Hi there groupie friends!  Long time no see.  I've read back several pages but can't remember the last time I logged on so no way I'm going to be able to catch up completely.  Hope everyone is doing well.  I was expecting to see a new thread.  I'm a little surprised the Mods haven't shut this one down for being too large.

Muushka - I'm very sorry for your loss.    

DDad - thanks for the overview of DLP.  Very interesting.  Not sure when or if we'll ever make it over there but maybe some day.

DDi - I enjoyed seeing all your pictures on FB too.

JT - enjoy your trip!  

Welcome to all the new groupies that have joined since last time I checked in!      



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just found this on DVC News.  I think I'm about ready to cry - it looks a lot like BWV.  Now I like BWV but not at VWL!  And an area carpet that I could buy at Home Depot.  Did the decorator not understand the theme?!    WL just received awards in good part because if it's refurb which is very cute.  And we get this.  Generic blah.



I don't hate it but I don't love it either.  Bland is how I'd describe it.  First they took away the themed dinnerware & replaced them with generic white & now they've made the rooms bland too.   Sad.



sleepydog25 said:


> As for the refurb, I fall into the don't-hate-it-but-don't-love-it camp, as well.  While the old rooms were a bit dated, the throw-back theme worked for us.  We felt all the rooms needed were some updated, but well-themed furniture.  We stayed at Kidani a few years ago and thought that a similar approach to VWL would work wonders.  Instead, they went for milquetoast and minimalism, neither vision fitting the grandeur of the Lodge.  It appears as though Disney wants to appeal to the middle-of-the-road tastes in much of what they do anymore including refurbs.  What made Disney special to me in the beginning was their derring-do, their ability to find the unique nature in a ride or attraction or resort.
> 
> There's a term that's been in use for a couple of decades now regarding society in general:  dumbing down.  Disney seems to be following that trend.  Mass appeal was once based on demonstrating enough flair in a variety of ways; now the mass appeal skews to cookie-cutter, cost saving measures.  Great for stockholders, not so much for nostalgia.  Take Push, for example.  A small pleasure to be sure, but one that made strolling Tomorrowland unique--he is no more and that makes me sad.
> 
> I do love Disney, but I wish they'd make more decisions with their hearts than their calculators, and that includes the refurb to the Lodge.



Thanks Patrick.  You summed up exactly what I've been thinking for some time now.  I love Disney & I know they're a corporation in the business to make money but more & more I just see them chipping away at all those little details that made WDW so special.  It just seems to be all about packing 'em in now & more geared to first time visitors that don't know what they're missing.  Seems like every time I go they have removed something from a menu that made that restaurant unique.  It's getting to the point where we have very few restaurants we even want to eat at anymore.  The removal of Push just baffled me & made me so sad.  I remember the first time my kids ran into Push.  So special.  We always loved seeing him.  How much could that seriously have cost them?  I just don't get why they removed it.  I did read it had something to do with the license being up but I still just don't get it.   

Totally not Disney related but I'm just back from a group cruise with a big bunch of DVC members on the Celebrity Constellation.  Oh what fun we had!  DVC people are such nice & fun people.  If you ever have the opportunity to travel with a group of DVC members do it!  If you're a cruise lover & haven't tried Celebrity I'd recommend that too.  A totally different experience then DCL but a really good one.  A bunch of us then drove up to WDW from Ft. Lauderdale after the cruise.  I was only there for one night & unfortunately it rained that day.   One member of the group was staying in a 1 BR at VGF so she had us all over for a little cocktail & viewing party.  All I can say is WOW!   They are gorgeous.   I wish they'd replace the horrible stoves in all DVC units with the nice flat top ones at VGF.  I have yet to stay in any 1 BR that the burners on the stove actually lay flat.  It makes it very difficult for cooking & we do eat in the room frequently.  I really hope to get the chance to stay here some time in the future.  It will have to be during a low season due to the point chart though.

Snow, snow & more snow here just like many of you.   I'm so over winter.    Counting down the days until my annual birthday/solo trip next month.  It's going to be a very short one this time.  Just Fri.-Sun. but still better then nothing.

I'll try to check in more frequently.  Take care groupies!


----------



## sleepydog25

cheer4bison said:


> Thanks for your input, friends! I am leaning toward Roaring Fork for the group.  Do you think it would be overwhelming for Roaring Fork for 18 of us (16 kids + 2 chaperones) to show up all at once (around 8 am)?  Do you think we'll be able to find seating?
> 
> Stay warm and wishing safe travels to the JimmyTammy family!  Can't wait to see photos posted!


You might find it easier to take the first group down about 8 and then bring in the second group 15 minutes or so later, but that might not work for you as a group.  The only real issue is time it takes to cook the meals for that many people.  Unless it's raining, the outside patio would be available to sit and eat.  

In other news, we are not heading to WDW anytime soon.    I've unburied my 4Runner, but my driveway has just been too much for me to handle shoveling, so I have a neighbor headed over in a bit who has a snow plow on the back of a tractor.  I just couldn't see shoveling a 6' wide by 200' long swath of compacted, slightly melted snow.  We are supposed to be in the mid-50s by mid-week, though.  Let's hope.  For all those dealing with even more serious snow issues, our best wishes for you to soon get better weather.


----------



## Granny

Based on Jimmy's FB page, I think it's safe to say that Jimmy, Tammy et al are having a wonderful time! 

I looked back at the first page and see that they are at WDW from February 15 through March 1.  Wow, that's a great long trip!   Glad to see you're taking some good relaxing time off, Jimmy!  


DW & I decided that we needed to make slightly longer trips too so our next two trips will be 11 nights each instead of the 7 night trips we've been taking the last few years.

I hope everyone is digging out of the snow.  Here in St. Louis it looks like the snow and ice are finally heading out as we have some 50 degree temps coming in this week.  Yeah!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Nicoal13 AKA Nicole!!!!

I am sorry for being 2 days late


----------



## jimmytammy

For some reason at the start of our trips, we go wide open, not thinking its going to catch up soon, well it hit us Sun AM and been a blur since, but a good blur.
So here is a synopsis in pics so far
Last night, really impressed with this place, 1st time but wont be the last


----------



## jimmytammy

Another new fave GF Cafe Lobster Burger, crabcakes, seasonal salad and pork chop all very good, deserts looked very good but we were too full









Our friend Tearsa joined us at MK

The new food ct at Sports


----------



## rusafee1183

Looks like you're having a great trip so far JT! I didn't realize how long you all were going to be there either! Awesome!!!! 

Nothing much to report here. Counting down the days for our trip (47!) and trying to get through the winter. 

I could use a little moose dust though. I started having some pretty bad shoulder pains over the past few weeks and went to the doctor today to get checked out. He said he thinks I have pretty severe tendinitis. He doesn't think there's a tear because I was able to resist him a little bit. He referred me to physical therapy, and I am going today at 4:45. Hopefully I only need a few sessions to learn the moves and I can do it on my own. If it doesn't start to feel better in a few weeks they want me to get an MRI  

I just want to feel better before WDW and I hope it's nothing too serious.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey, Jimmy & Family;

Looks like you are having the kind of time DiznyDi would like to have - any_time_ at WDW!

Thanks for the pics and the smiles.  We are all jealous.

One thing that jumped out in your pics - the GF Lobster Burger; I enjoy it every time we go, but I wish they would drop the goo on the bottom of the chip glass.  I remove the glass from my plate once it arrives, and once removed, I feel like the goo left behind is going to ooze into my burger and lobster!       Just me . . sorry.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Eek - 

A belated *Happy Birthday Nicoal13!!!*



Looks like lots of fun so far Jimmy!  Keep enjoying!!!


----------



## horselover

Great pics JT!          Enjoy the rest of your trip.  We're just winding down from our 3rd snow storm in less then a week.     



rusafee1183 said:


> I could use a little moose dust though. I started having some pretty bad shoulder pains over the past few weeks and went to the doctor today to get checked out. He said he thinks I have pretty severe tendinitis. He doesn't think there's a tear because I was able to resist him a little bit. He referred me to physical therapy, and I am going today at 4:45. Hopefully I only need a few sessions to learn the moves and I can do it on my own. If it doesn't start to feel better in a few weeks they want me to get an MRI
> 
> I just want to feel better before WDW and I hope it's nothing too serious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Sending you tons of moose dust!           I understand exactly how painful that is.  That's how my shoulder problem started.  Dr. said tendinitis.     Started out with PT.  Didn't work.  Moved on to cortisone shots.  Worked for a couple months but then it was right back.  By the time I got to my 3rd shot & 2nd round of PT I had had enough & went in for the rotator cuff surgery.  I wouldn't wish that recovery on anyone.    More moose dust for you the PT does the trick!


----------



## DiznyDi

Jimmy, thanks for the pictures!  Looks like you're enjoying pretty nice weather, too.  As DDad said, one of our favorite meals there is the burger.  They had previously added asparagus to it as well.  I really liked the asparagus!  DDad, not so much.  We've not ventured over to Coronado Springs. I've read really good things about Maya Grill.  Someday, I'd like to try it.  Tell Tearsa we said hello!  So nice she was able to join you.

rusafee, like Julie, 'been there, done that'.  Fortunately PT and cortisone injections worked for me.  I hope they're successful for you, too.  Might be a good excuse for a massage while at WDW! 

*Happy Birthday Nicoal13!*


----------



## rusafee1183

horselover said:


> Great pics JT!          Enjoy the rest of your trip.  We're just winding down from our 3rd snow storm in less then a week.
> 
> Sending you tons of moose dust!           I understand exactly how painful that is.  That's how my shoulder problem started.  Dr. said tendinitis.     Started out with PT.  Didn't work.  Moved on to cortisone shots.  Worked for a couple months but then it was right back.  By the time I got to my 3rd shot & 2nd round of PT I had had enough & went in for the rotator cuff surgery.  I wouldn't wish that recovery on anyone.    More moose dust for you the PT does the trick!



Thanks Julie. I had my first PT session tonight and it went well. She seems optimistic that it shouldn't take much. I really hope she's right.  I think I am taking one more day off work to ice/rest it and try to get it back to a semi functional level.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## rusafee1183

DiznyDi said:


> Jimmy, thanks for the pictures!  Looks like you're enjoying pretty nice weather, too.  As DDad said, one of our favorite meals there is the burger.  They had previously added asparagus to it as well.  I really liked the asparagus!  DDad, not so much.  We've not ventured over to Coronado Springs. I've read really good things about Maya Grill.  Someday, I'd like to try it.  Tell Tearsa we said hello!  So nice she was able to join you.
> 
> rusafee, like Julie, 'been there, done that'.  Fortunately PT and cortisone injections worked for me.  I hope they're successful for you, too.  Might be a good excuse for a massage while at WDW!
> 
> Happy Birthday Nicoal13!



Thanks Di! Glad to hear it worked well for you, it gives me some hope! 

And I like where your head's at.  I think a massage sounds like it will do just the trick. And how can Bob argue with that? 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> Happy Birthday Nicoal13 AKA Nicole!!!!
> 
> I am sorry for being 2 days late



It does look like y'all are enjoying the trip.  Keep having fun.


Also, Happy Birthday Nicole!  I have been so busy with work, I am late also!



rusafee1183 said:


> Looks like you're having a great trip so far JT! I didn't realize how long you all were going to be there either! Awesome!!!!
> 
> Nothing much to report here. Counting down the days for our trip (47!) and trying to get through the winter.
> 
> I could use a little moose dust though. I started having some pretty bad shoulder pains over the past few weeks and went to the doctor today to get checked out. He said he thinks I have pretty severe tendinitis. He doesn't think there's a tear because I was able to resist him a little bit. He referred me to physical therapy, and I am going today at 4:45. Hopefully I only need a few sessions to learn the moves and I can do it on my own. If it doesn't start to feel better in a few weeks they want me to get an MRI
> 
> I just want to feel better before WDW and I hope it's nothing too serious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Moose dust, pixie dust and prayers coming your way.  I hope it is nothing major.



rusafee1183 said:


> Thanks Di! Glad to hear it worked well for you, it gives me some hope!
> 
> And I like where your head's at.  I think a massage sounds like it will do just the trick. And how can Bob argue with that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Massages are always good in my book.  I would love to find time for one.  Have not had one since my broken leg last year.


----------



## jimmytammy

I have got to be completely immersed in this whole WDW exp.  All night last night I kept having Disney related dreams, one in particular that stands out is where Capt Hook is chasing me and Casey through the woods at our house

Yesterday, our friend Alan(AnnieTs DH for those who remember meeting them)came over from Cocoa and went with us to AK.  We were able to link up FPs for him with our times.  I am impressed by the new FP system personally.  The kinks with other things related to Magic Band like pin #s not working, etc. are annoying but not vacation altering.  

After eating at Flame Tree BBQ, we rode KS and the animals were out in full force!  Three giraffes approached our vehicle very closely, the animals that look like texas steers held progress up by refusing to get out of the rd. and our driver was very humorous, at one point he was talking like he was an elephant saying look, its those strange humans, lets take a look, as if we were there for their viewing pleasure.

After KS we saw Flights of Wonder, always a fun show, then rode Exp. Everest.  Alan heading back shortly after EE and we rode Dino and Primeval Whirl.  Then we headed over to AKL and ate at Boma.  Ashamed to say I went back for 2nds at the dessert area but I didnt get a full plate like I did the 1st round so thats worth something, isnt it

In a bit, we will be packing up and moving to BLT to finish out our stay.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I have got to be completely immersed in this whole WDW exp.



Jimmy...gotta love your enthusiasm, even after all those trips to WDW.  Great that your family can continue to completely enjoy yourselves and each other's company so thoroughly.  

Have a great time at BLT...I know that you will!


----------



## jimmytammy

Got to say, its fitting me more than I thought it would.  Not crazy about the modern feel to it, but all the little extra amenities are nice, like the desk in bedroom with lots of outlets.  Small but nice detail.  We are sitting on the balcony drinking coffee right now!  

We cant see WL and believe me I have craned my neck over the balcony to do so, I cant even see Discovery Island, but a nice view of pool and Bay Lake, boat horn sounds are nice(DDad, I think of you when I hear em). BTW Dad and Diane, saw Luc the waiter at TOTWL last night, he says tell you folks hello, he and his bro got inc. this week so he hopes for a spring 2015 opening.

We went to Rose and Crown for lunch yesterday, very good, came back to room being ready, got settled, then walked to MK, couple FPs on JC and WTP, then Wishes Dessert Party.  That was a neat thing, desserts were good but not overwhelming.  Crazy thing is, the simple cupcake for me was the best, with great views of Wishes.

Going to Daytona for qualifying races later today, after eating at Trails End for breakfast.


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Jimmy for keeping us up on your happenings while in the World! 

I was just thinking about Luc (TOWL waiter). Mom and I didn't see him when we were there.  Good to hear things are moving forward with his brother.  Maybe we'll have opportunity to see him in May.  

The boat horns are indeed a try joy and pleasure to hear while on vacation! Nothing pleases me more than sitting on the balcony early morning with coffee in hand and listening to those horns.  Our last 3 - maybe 4 trips to VWL, even though we've requested 'lake side' we've been assigned the opposite.   This is such a huge disappointment for both of us.  I do quickly get over my disappointment.  I think this trip I'll try 'odd numbered room' and see if we can do any better.  Anybody else have any other suggestions? 

Thanks for including the BLT photos.  Your shower is nearly identical to the shower we had in our Aulani villa.  Boy I loved that shower!

Enjoy your day today!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Hi there groupie friends!  Long time no see.  I've read back several pages but can't remember the last time I logged on so no way I'm going to be able to catch up completely.  Hope everyone is doing well.  I was expecting to see a new thread.  I'm a little surprised the Mods haven't shut this one down for being too large.
> 
> Muushka - I'm very sorry for your loss.
> 
> DDad - thanks for the overview of DLP.  Very interesting.  Not sure when or if we'll ever make it over there but maybe some day.
> 
> DDi - I enjoyed seeing all your pictures on FB too.
> 
> JT - enjoy your trip!
> 
> Welcome to all the new groupies that have joined since last time I checked in!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate it but I don't love it either.  Bland is how I'd describe it.  First they took away the themed dinnerware & replaced them with generic white & now they've made the rooms bland too.   Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Patrick.  You summed up exactly what I've been thinking for some time now.  I love Disney & I know they're a corporation in the business to make money but more & more I just see them chipping away at all those little details that made WDW so special.  It just seems to be all about packing 'em in now & more geared to first time visitors that don't know what they're missing.  Seems like every time I go they have removed something from a menu that made that restaurant unique.  It's getting to the point where we have very few restaurants we even want to eat at anymore.  The removal of Push just baffled me & made me so sad.  I remember the first time my kids ran into Push.  So special.  We always loved seeing him.  How much could that seriously have cost them?  I just don't get why they removed it.  I did read it had something to do with the license being up but I still just don't get it.
> 
> Totally not Disney related but I'm just back from a group cruise with a big bunch of DVC members on the Celebrity Constellation.  Oh what fun we had!  DVC people are such nice & fun people.  If you ever have the opportunity to travel with a group of DVC members do it!  If you're a cruise lover & haven't tried Celebrity I'd recommend that too.  A totally different experience then DCL but a really good one.  A bunch of us then drove up to WDW from Ft. Lauderdale after the cruise.  I was only there for one night & unfortunately it rained that day.   One member of the group was staying in a 1 BR at VGF so she had us all over for a little cocktail & viewing party.  All I can say is WOW!   They are gorgeous.   I wish they'd replace the horrible stoves in all DVC units with the nice flat top ones at VGF.  I have yet to stay in any 1 BR that the burners on the stove actually lay flat.  It makes it very difficult for cooking & we do eat in the room frequently.  I really hope to get the chance to stay here some time in the future.  It will have to be during a low season due to the point chart though.
> 
> Snow, snow & more snow here just like many of you.   I'm so over winter.    Counting down the days until my annual birthday/solo trip next month.  It's going to be a very short one this time.  Just Fri.-Sun. but still better then nothing.
> 
> I'll try to check in more frequently.  Take care groupies!



Oh yes, I remember that Hope was also on that cruise.  I'm glad you enjoyed it.  Can I assume you had the 123 go free beverage package?  We had it on our last cruise.  Very interesting..  If you ever get the chance to cruise on a S class ship, well, one day try it.  Awesome.



Granny said:


> Based on Jimmy's FB page, I think it's safe to say that Jimmy, Tammy et al are having a wonderful time!
> 
> I looked back at the first page and see that they are at WDW from February 15 through March 1.  Wow, that's a great long trip!   Glad to see you're taking some good relaxing time off, Jimmy!
> 
> 
> DW & I decided that we needed to make slightly longer trips too so our next two trips will be 11 nights each instead of the 7 night trips we've been taking the last few years.
> 
> I hope everyone is digging out of the snow.  Here in St. Louis it looks like the snow and ice are finally heading out as we have some 50 degree temps coming in this week.  Yeah!!



Yay for longer vacation times Granny!! 



jimmytammy said:


> Another new fave GF Cafe Lobster Burger, crabcakes, seasonal salad and pork chop all very good, deserts looked very good but we were too full
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friend Tearsa joined us at MK
> 
> The new food ct at Sports



Jimmy, where is the picture of the bedroom, a very nice one, taken?  It does not look familiar.
I'm glad you're having an awesome time.



rusafee1183 said:


> Looks like you're having a great trip so far JT! I didn't realize how long you all were going to be there either! Awesome!!!!
> 
> Nothing much to report here. Counting down the days for our trip (47!) and trying to get through the winter.
> 
> I could use a little moose dust though. I started having some pretty bad shoulder pains over the past few weeks and went to the doctor today to get checked out. He said he thinks I have pretty severe tendinitis. He doesn't think there's a tear because I was able to resist him a little bit. He referred me to physical therapy, and I am going today at 4:45. Hopefully I only need a few sessions to learn the moves and I can do it on my own. If it doesn't start to feel better in a few weeks they want me to get an MRI
> 
> I just want to feel better before WDW and I hope it's nothing too serious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I hope you feel better soon.  I had mild tendonitis (elbow) once and it was awful.  
Shoulder tendonitis must be really awful.



Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, Jimmy & Family;
> 
> Looks like you are having the kind of time DiznyDi would like to have - any_time_ at WDW!
> 
> Thanks for the pics and the smiles.  We are all jealous.
> 
> One thing that jumped out in your pics - the GF Lobster Burger; I enjoy it every time we go, but I wish they would drop the goo on the bottom of the chip glass.  I remove the glass from my plate once it arrives, and once removed, *I feel like the goo left behind is going to ooze into my burger and lobster!  *    Just me . . sorry.



Tag fairy???  Where are you?????



jimmytammy said:


> I have got to be completely immersed in this whole WDW exp.  All night last night I kept having Disney related dreams, one in particular that stands out is where Capt Hook is chasing me and Casey through the woods at our house
> 
> Yesterday, our friend Alan(AnnieTs DH for those who remember meeting them)came over from Cocoa and went with us to AK.  We were able to link up FPs for him with our times.  I am impressed by the new FP system personally.  The kinks with other things related to Magic Band like pin #s not working, etc. are annoying but not vacation altering.
> 
> After eating at Flame Tree BBQ, we rode KS and the animals were out in full force!  Three giraffes approached our vehicle very closely, the animals that look like texas steers held progress up by refusing to get out of the rd. and our driver was very humorous, at one point he was talking like he was an elephant saying look, its those strange humans, lets take a look, as if we were there for their viewing pleasure.
> 
> After KS we saw Flights of Wonder, always a fun show, then rode Exp. Everest.  Alan heading back shortly after EE and we rode Dino and Primeval Whirl.  Then we headed over to AKL and ate at Boma.  Ashamed to say I went back for 2nds at the dessert area but I didnt get a full plate like I did the 1st round so thats worth something, isnt it
> 
> In a bit, we will be packing up and moving to BLT to finish out our stay.



Love all the pictures!  Enjoy BLT 


*Happy Birthday Nicole!!!

Where is lunch today.  The 'Fork'???
*


----------



## Muushka

Whoa Jimmy, did you see this? (NASCAR alert)

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2014/02/19/Parker-Kligerman-Paul-Menard-Joey-Logano-Involved-in-Massive-Crash-in%20Practice-for-Daytona-500

Oh my goodness.  And this was just practice.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Whoa Jimmy, did you see this? (NASCAR alert)
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2014/02/19/Parker-Kligerman-Paul-Menard-Joey-Logano-Involved-in-Massive-Crash-in%20Practice-for-Daytona-500
> 
> Oh my goodness.  And this was just practice.



Thats why we are sitting 2 rows from the top  Thanks for that, we are leaving BLT right now to head over for the race tonight and nationwide practice, I will be sure to get to the top quickly


----------



## Muushka

Good thing I just checked your post, Jimmy.  I read what you wrote, 'race'. 
 And I said to myself, self, WHAT RACE???

So I looked it up and sure enough, there is a race tonight!  
So I called Mr. Muush and he thought it was today and he had missed it.  
Bottom line, DVR set, happy Mr Muush.  Happy Mr Muush, happy Muushka.

I would love to go to this race.  Short and fun!

Thanks JT!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka You are right, lots of fun!!  I had been to Charlotte many times, thought that was fast, until I saw this.  Good gracious, those drivers are crazy going those speeds  We had great seats, actually top row just past exit off pit rd.  Crazy thing was, these cars, you could hear all over the track until they came off turn 4, they went silent, until they hit the start/fin line then boom, the noise was back, that was baffling.  We will indeed go back someday for this race, short and sweet but worth being there, and you know me, I dont watch racing anymore  Plus, we saw a rocket from Canaveral going up!!


----------



## jimmytammy

As stated above, the race was awesome, last lap of last one, cars on fire one upside down, again, these folks are crazy, must be for the adrenaline rush or something

Our view, these shots were during practice, but  shows a view of our seats.









Earlier we ate breakfast at Trails End.
Today, we are headed to MK with Alan and AnnieT, shhh, its Alans Bday, he doesnt know we are celebrating it in a big way.  Eating at Tonys dinner then catch ELP and cap of the night with Wishes at TOTWL!!  I fondly remember our visits to TOTWL with groupies, so you folks will be here in Spirit tonight


----------



## Muushka

I'm so glad you had such a nice time at Daytona.  And you got to see a launch!  
Was it dark when it went up?  My personal favorite.

Have a great time with Annie and please tell her Hi from Muush 
We wish we were there with you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday DisneyFreaks!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

So we went to MK yesterday to celebrate AnnieTs DH Alan's Bday.  We rode a few rides, did some pintrading and Sorcerers of MK, ate at Tonys, had a great view of Electric Parade then got to TOTWL in nick of time to see Wishes.











Today we are headed to HS with our friend Tearsa, and eating at Ohana later with her and her DH and DD(They live here so meeting up later)then Yee Ha Bob at POR!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Jimmy - keep those pictures coming!  Sure enjoy following along on your trip!


*Happy Birthday DisneyFreaks! * Hope you have an absolutely magical day!


----------



## Muushka

We need to go see  Yee Ha Bob one of these days.  Enjoy Jimmy.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday DisneyFreaks!
Hope it is the best.


----------



## rusafee1183

JT - How was Yee Ha Bob?? 

Bob (MY Bob... not Yee Ha....  ) and I stayed at POR for our honeymoon in 2008, so we saw him then. It was a really fun show, and great way to end a day of running around in the parks. We haven't been back since, but I set a "reminder" to go see him on MDE. 

I really like that you can do that! There are always things I want to see, and new places to eat that I forget about when we are there and in the middle of everything! We want to try Sleepy Hollow for lunch this trip. We always end up at either Pecos Bill or Casey's. I want to try something new. 

41 days until we take off, 42 until the wedding, 43 until I am checking in at BWV!  

It is SOOOOOO needed. 

ETA - *Happy Birthday DisneyFreaks!!!!! *


----------



## jimmytammy

rusafee
Yee Ha Bob was on top of his game last night, place was packed, not tables left by the time we got there.  He added some new songs, mostly Disney.

We tried Sleepy Hollow this trip and it was very good!


----------



## rusafee1183

jimmytammy said:


> rusafee
> Yee Ha Bob was on top of his game last night, place was packed, not tables left by the time we got there.  He added some new songs, mostly Disney.
> 
> We tried Sleepy Hollow this trip and it was very good!



I saw he posted a picture on FB of the crowd from last night! Awesome!! I'm sure a rowdy crowd has a lot to do with how much fun the show is.  

Glad to hear Sleepy Hollow is worth trying! I saw pics of the chicken and waffle sandwich and I am all over that (minus the coleslaw ... I'm not a mayo fan  )


----------



## jimmytammy

We went to HS yesterday and rode GMR(good timing it was raining)Toy Story, ToT, Star Tours and RnRC, Tammy and Tearsa hit every shop in the whole place to pin trade(because of it, we met a CM from our town, I know her Dad, small world).  Later we met up with Tearsa's DH and DD at Ohana then on to Yee Ha Bob!!


----------



## rfassett

Good morning fellow Groupies. I have been absent for quite some time and I have had a request for an update on Homer. As most all of you are aware, cancer is a very, very ugly thing. In a short four to five months, it took a very, very young, strong, and vibrant eighty year old gentleman and changed him into a very old man laid out in a casket. Homer changed his address to a Heaven address on February 6th. The funeral was a celebration of his life and it was demonstrated what we suspected all along. Homer was LOVED by a great number of people. There are not many things that will make grown men cry in public. Homer's passing was one of those events. He was a pretty special guy. 

Thank you all for all of your thoughts and prayers during this time and I apologize for not keeping you better updated. If you have any prayers left over, please pray for Rebecca and me over the next couple of months. As most of you are aware, I am a CPA and Rebecca works in my office with me. This is a very, very busy season for us and we are finding it hard to stay focused.

Thanks for letting me sit awhile. You all have a Great and Blessed Day!


----------



## eliza61

rfassett said:
			
		

> Good morning fellow Groupies. I have been absent for quite some time and I have had a request for an update on Homer. As most all of you are aware, cancer is a very, very ugly thing. In a short four to five months, it took a very, very young, strong, and vibrant eighty year old gentleman and changed him into a very old man laid out in a casket. Homer changed his address to a Heaven address on February 6th. The funeral was a celebration of his life and it was demonstrated what we suspected all along. Homer was LOVED by a great number of people. There are not many things that will make grown men cry in public. Homer's passing was one of those events. He was a pretty special guy.
> 
> Thank you all for all of your thoughts and prayers during this time and I apologize for not keeping you better updated. If you have any prayers left over, please pray for Rebecca and me over the next couple of months. As most of you are aware, I am a CPA and Rebecca works in my office with me. This is a very, very busy season for us and we are finding it hard to stay focused.
> 
> Thanks for letting me sit awhile. You all have a Great and Blessed Day!



Good to hear from you Rf,  definitely know first hand how devastating cancer can be,  my old guy was diagnosed in Feb and lost his battle 8 months later.

Glad Homer's celebration was filled with love, family and friends.

Stay well, be blessed and don't work too hard


----------



## jimmytammy

rfassett
We will continue to lift you folks up to Him. Its such a great feeling knowing Homer is celebrating his new life in Heaven.  I read a devotional a few days ago from Charles Stanley talking about how we will recognize our friends and family in Heaven, I shared it with my Dad as his only brother has been admitted to Hospice, and my Dad is really struggling with it right now.  I feel so inclined to share it here with you folks as well...

Friday, February 21, 2014
In Touch with Dr. Charles Stanley 

February 21
Resurrection: Our New Body 
2 Corinthians 5:1-10

What a scene will occur at the sounding of the Lords trumpet! The dead in Christ will emerge from their resting places all over the earth and soar into the sky; these saints resurrected bodies will reunite with their spirits, which will have been residing in heaven with Jesus. Close behind them will follow believers who havent yet departed this lifeat that moment, theyll miraculously be changed as they are caught up . . . to meet the Lord in the air (1 Thess. 4:16-17).

The description sounds extraordinary, but in fact, the plan is practical. Were going to need a body with which to enjoy the new heaven and new earth that Jesus is preparing for His followers. However, earthly flesh and bones will not do. They age, break, and succumb to sin. So God promised to transform our humble structures into glorious bodies like the one Christ had after His resurrection. Common temptations and limitations will be gone. In addition, our physical substance will be altered so that we are not restricted by time and space. Remember, Jesus didnt bother with doors (John 20:19)! Our new bodies will be suited for the environment where we are to dwell foreveran ageless eternity in which all of our needs are perfectly met.

Each believer will still be him- or herself. Friends and family long separated will recognize one another; our personalities will be unchanged, except that well be absolutely sinless. At last, you and I will be the persons that God intends for us to be. And well be housed in a body fashioned like that of Christperfect, sinless, and complete.

For more biblical teaching and resources from Dr. Charles Stanley, please visit www.intouch.org.

Used with permission from In Touch Ministries, Inc. © 2009 All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Muushka

rfassett said:


> Good morning fellow Groupies. I have been absent for quite some time and I have had a request for an update on Homer. As most all of you are aware, cancer is a very, very ugly thing. In a short four to five months, it took a very, very young, strong, and vibrant eighty year old gentleman and changed him into a very old man laid out in a casket. Homer changed his address to a Heaven address on February 6th. The funeral was a celebration of his life and it was demonstrated what we suspected all along. Homer was LOVED by a great number of people. There are not many things that will make grown men cry in public. Homer's passing was one of those events. He was a pretty special guy.
> 
> Thank you all for all of your thoughts and prayers during this time and I apologize for not keeping you better updated. If you have any prayers left over, please pray for Rebecca and me over the next couple of months. As most of you are aware, I am a CPA and Rebecca works in my office with me. This is a very, very busy season for us and we are finding it hard to stay focused.
> 
> Thanks for letting me sit awhile. You all have a Great and Blessed Day!



Groupies always have prayers left for Groupies.  

I'm so sorry that Homer lost his battle with cancer.  But I'm so glad that you will meet with him again one day in Heaven.  Prayers for a tax season that is kind and gentle (I know, not a chance, be we can ask, can't we?), a a fast 4/15/2014. 

I had a neighbor in RI named Homer.  Your Homer's description sounded like my Homer.  A great man.
And when you see all of those who loved him come to say goodbye, you know he was a great man.

*Jimmy*, thank you for the words from Charles Stanley.  I needed to read them this AM.

Yesterday I went to a wake that was for an 11 year old young man.  Jimmy, he was from your neck of the woods, Kernsville.  I know his grandmother but I had never met Nicholas.  He became quite ill 13 months ago and his parents have gone through much more than you could ever imagine.

There were hundreds of people there.  Please pray for the family today as they are having the funeral and burial.


----------



## jimmytammy

Elec Water Parade last night from Cont/BLT walkway

Saw these last night at Contempo Cafe(looks like a good excuse for breakfast to me)



Tammy and Tearsa(otherwise known as TnT, an explosive duo) starring in "Pin Trading Frenzy", coming to a poor unsuspecting CM near(or far away, as they can spot pins from across the park with _pin_ point accuracy)

My _point_ being made

GMR dress that Scarlett wore to BBQ in Gone With The Wind

This guy really favored Harrison Ford










Eating at Capts. Grille tonight(another 1st) after Epcot.  We did the campfire at FW last night, lots of fun singing along and getting marshmallows stuck on my face


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wishing a very happy belated birthday to DisneyFreaks!  



Groupies....my heart is weighing so heavy. I lost my beloved uncle John on Saturday. I found out Monday night when I was at work that he was not doing well. Got home that night, booked airfare and rental car at 2 am and I was on a plane to Florida at noon. I prayed the whole time I was in the air that I would make it. I befriended a very nice retired couple from Ft Lauderdale who were returning home from visiting their grandkids in south Jersey. They saw me crying on the plane and the woman blessed herself and told me she knew I would make it in time. I did. I said my "goodbyes" to him on Thurs evening because I had to return home to work. At work on Saturday, I found out he had passed. I have not stopped crying all week. I deeply appreciate all the supportive thoughts, words and prayers that some of you have expressed to me on FB. 

My daughter's wedding is 38 days away and this is so painful for us. He so wanted to be there and see her get married. He was more than an uncle to me---he was the only father figure I ever knew. He walked me down the aisle at my wedding. I know he is happy now and at peace, but I just hope and pray this heaviness in my heart can lift away. Thank you so much for listening to me. I rarely vent like this but I am so torn up.


----------



## sleepydog25

To *Mia* and *rfassett*, our thoughts and condolences go out to you, and we wish for you the peace of knowing that the lives of these people special to you will endure in your hearts to help you make it through the rough times.  Our sympathies.


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wishing a very happy belated birthday to DisneyFreaks!
> 
> 
> 
> Groupies....my heart is weighing so heavy. I lost my beloved uncle John on Saturday. I found out Monday night when I was at work that he was not doing well. Got home that night, booked airfare and rental car at 2 am and I was on a plane to Florida at noon. I prayed the whole time I was in the air that I would make it. I befriended a very nice retired couple from Ft Lauderdale who were returning home from visiting their grandkids in south Jersey. They saw me crying on the plane and the woman blessed herself and told me she knew I would make it in time. I did. I said my "goodbyes" to him on Thurs evening because I had to return home to work. At work on Saturday, I found out he had passed. I have not stopped crying all week. I deeply appreciate all the supportive thoughts, words and prayers that some of you have expressed to me on FB.
> 
> My daughter's wedding is 38 days away and this is so painful for us. He so wanted to be there and see her get married. He was more than an uncle to me---he was the only father figure I ever knew. He walked me down the aisle at my wedding. I know he is happy now and at peace, but I just hope and pray this heaviness in my heart can lift away. Thank you so much for listening to me. I rarely vent like this but I am so torn up.



I'm so sorry Maria, for your loss of your dear uncle John.  Your Father really.
We will pray the same prayer, for the heaviness to be lifted and your daughter's wedding will be one of joy, celebrating all those who are not with us and the marriage of 2 young people in love.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you so much Sleepydog and Muushka


----------



## Granny

rfassett said:


> The funeral was a celebration of his life and it was demonstrated what we suspected all along. Homer was LOVED by a great number of people. There are not many things that will make grown men cry in public. Homer's passing was one of those events. He was a pretty special guy.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me sit awhile. You all have a Great and Blessed Day!



You know that you can sit with us a while any time!  We have the ability to rock in our cyber-chairs while lifting up some prayers for you and your family.  Best wishes to you at this challenging time.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Eating at Capts. Grille tonight(another 1st) after Epcot.  We did the campfire at FW last night, lots of fun singing along and getting marshmallows stuck on my face



Jimmy...thanks for the great job in sharing your photos and fun.  Looks like a great trip, and I'll look forward to your review of Captain's Grille.  I've already pencilled in a trip to Maya restaurant on our next visit.  

And thanks for the words from the devotional.  Not everyone may share all the same beliefs, but the comfort in those words should be heard and taken to heart by all.  Thanks.


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> Groupies....my heart is weighing so heavy. I lost my beloved uncle John on Saturday.
> 
> My daughter's wedding is 38 days away and this is so painful for us. He so wanted to be there and see her get married. He was more than an uncle to me---he was the only father figure I ever knew. He walked me down the aisle at my wedding. I know he is happy now and at peace, but I just hope and pray this heaviness in my heart can lift away. Thank you so much for listening to me. I rarely vent like this but I am so torn up.



Maria...so sorry to hear of your loss, and the heartache you are experiencing.  I think the wedding will be one of those "circle of life" moments for you as remember your uncle and set your daughter on her way to a new life.  A very emotional time, to be sure.  My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wishing a very happy belated birthday to DisneyFreaks!
> 
> 
> 
> Groupies....my heart is weighing so heavy. I lost my beloved uncle John on Saturday. I found out Monday night when I was at work that he was not doing well. Got home that night, booked airfare and rental car at 2 am and I was on a plane to Florida at noon. I prayed the whole time I was in the air that I would make it. I befriended a very nice retired couple from Ft Lauderdale who were returning home from visiting their grandkids in south Jersey. They saw me crying on the plane and the woman blessed herself and told me she knew I would make it in time. I did. I said my "goodbyes" to him on Thurs evening because I had to return home to work. At work on Saturday, I found out he had passed. I have not stopped crying all week. I deeply appreciate all the supportive thoughts, words and prayers that some of you have expressed to me on FB.
> 
> My daughter's wedding is 38 days away and this is so painful for us. He so wanted to be there and see her get married. He was more than an uncle to me---he was the only father figure I ever knew. He walked me down the aisle at my wedding. I know he is happy now and at peace, but I just hope and pray this heaviness in my heart can lift away. Thank you so much for listening to me. I rarely vent like this but I am so torn up.



Oh Maria,
I am so sorry to hear about your uncle.  Vent away!!  with all the joy and love you bring to our little world, of course we're hear to support you and pray with you.

Don't short change your heart nor the love of the father for his children.  Now the heaviness you feel today may not lift away but believe me your heart and spirit are vast and big.  You will totally feel the joy and love on your daughters wedding.  Embrace all the love you get coming your way, it will come from hundreds of spouts.  from us groupies, to your family and friends and even from perfect strangers like the woman on the plane.

As always you are in my prayers.

E


----------



## eliza61

So, one of the things I love about the groupies and no matter how much I play on other forums or other sites, I always come back. 

I love how we support each other through the "flow and ebbs" of normal life.

Anyhoo, this is one of my favorite poems and while it was written for the authors lover, I thought it really could fit with parents, friends, family, whomever.


When life seems unfair and uncertain,
somehow you have the ability
to ease the sadness and
make me feel as if
everything is going to be okay.

You have an amazing amount of strength
that carries me through the rough times
and a wonderful sense of humor
that can turn the tears into smiles.

Knowing you’re by my side,
knowing that I have you to lean on,
knowing that you will always be there,
gives me comfort.

I am not just lucky to have you in my life
I am blessed beyond words.


----------



## horselover

Maria              I'm so sorry for your loss & the heartache you & your family are going through.  I know your DD's wedding will be bittersweet without your uncle there but I pray it will be a bright spot of joy for you all during your time of sorrow.  Continuing to keep you in my prayers.


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria May God lift you and your family up and comfort you in knowing your uncle is at rest in His care

Barb Its sad when we lose our loved ones, but the loss of a child is beyond what our hearts can endure, we will lift you and your friends up to Him to ease the pain

Eliza Great poem to describe the feelings of so many of us here


----------



## jimmytammy

Had my 1st celebrity sighting this trip(I saw somebody last week, cant remember who it was now).  We were waiting to be seated at Capts. Grille and a lady walked by me, seated just before us, as we are approaching the seating area, she wanted to be moved to a less public area, so she turns towards me, and lo and behold, its Penny Marshall, the actress/director(known best as Laverne from Laverne and Shirley). So I proceed to our table and tell T and CaptD who I just saw, of course they all think I just see folks who I think might be some celebrity, but then it hit Tammy that they called Ms. Marshall by her name at the podium, _so then she believed me_.  When we left, she was still at the table they moved her too.  I was telling T and CaptD I was goin to holler out my best(in Shirley style)"Hay Lahvuhn", of course they were I was going to do it

Granny, the meal was very good, its a laid back place. I would say its not a top of the list kind of meal, but would do again in 4-5 trips.  But we are going back to Maya Grille tonight

Today, heading to HS, share a meal at 50s(keepin room for a PB&J shake)and take adv. of FPs


----------



## jimmytammy

Boardwalk Bakery

Tammys Pin Trading Craze continues on


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry if I already posted this cant remember, us and Tearsa with Yee Ha Bob


----------



## princesskat

Just to let everyone know, Yesterday afternoon my mom was at work and she tripped & fell, she broke her Left Leg and broke her Right Arm.  Prayers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Please know that I keep all Groupies and families in my thoughts and prayers. There is so much love and compassion here, it is tangible.


----------



## Granny

princesskat said:


> Just to let everyone know, Yesterday afternoon my mom was at work and she tripped & fell, she broke her Left Leg and broke her Right Arm.  Prayers would be greatly appreciated.



Kati...your mom is in our prayers.  That sounds like quite a fall...here's hoping and praying for fast healing and comfort during her convalescence.


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Please know that I keep all Groupies and families in my thoughts and prayers. There is so much love and compassion here, it is tangible.



Well said, Bobbi.  I think there is love and compassion in many places on these boards, but I have to agree that this thread has zero tolerance for cruelty and meanness.  

BTW, thanks Eliza for the Wilderness Lodge pictures.  Not only are they always a great reminder of our beloved place, but they keep us kind of on topic.


----------



## rusafee1183

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wishing a very happy belated birthday to DisneyFreaks!
> 
> 
> 
> Groupies....my heart is weighing so heavy. I lost my beloved uncle John on Saturday. I found out Monday night when I was at work that he was not doing well. Got home that night, booked airfare and rental car at 2 am and I was on a plane to Florida at noon. I prayed the whole time I was in the air that I would make it. I befriended a very nice retired couple from Ft Lauderdale who were returning home from visiting their grandkids in south Jersey. They saw me crying on the plane and the woman blessed herself and told me she knew I would make it in time. I did. I said my "goodbyes" to him on Thurs evening because I had to return home to work. At work on Saturday, I found out he had passed. I have not stopped crying all week. I deeply appreciate all the supportive thoughts, words and prayers that some of you have expressed to me on FB.
> 
> My daughter's wedding is 38 days away and this is so painful for us. He so wanted to be there and see her get married. He was more than an uncle to me---he was the only father figure I ever knew. He walked me down the aisle at my wedding. I know he is happy now and at peace, but I just hope and pray this heaviness in my heart can lift away. Thank you so much for listening to me. I rarely vent like this but I am so torn up.



Praying for you Maria. I'm so sorry for your loss. 



rfassett said:


> Good morning fellow Groupies. I have been absent for quite some time and I have had a request for an update on Homer. As most all of you are aware, cancer is a very, very ugly thing. In a short four to five months, it took a very, very young, strong, and vibrant eighty year old gentleman and changed him into a very old man laid out in a casket. Homer changed his address to a Heaven address on February 6th. The funeral was a celebration of his life and it was demonstrated what we suspected all along. Homer was LOVED by a great number of people. There are not many things that will make grown men cry in public. Homer's passing was one of those events. He was a pretty special guy.
> 
> Thank you all for all of your thoughts and prayers during this time and I apologize for not keeping you better updated. If you have any prayers left over, please pray for Rebecca and me over the next couple of months. As most of you are aware, I am a CPA and Rebecca works in my office with me. This is a very, very busy season for us and we are finding it hard to stay focused.
> 
> Thanks for letting me sit awhile. You all have a Great and Blessed Day!



I'll be praying for you and Rebecca both RF. So sorry for your loss. 




princesskat said:


> Just to let everyone know, Yesterday afternoon my mom was at work and she tripped & fell, she broke her Left Leg and broke her Right Arm.  Prayers would be greatly appreciated.



Any news? How is she doing? I'll be thinking about her and praying for a quick recovery


----------



## DiznyDi

Kati -  oh no! So sorry to read about your mom! Please give us an update.  Hugs and prayers!

Maria you know we're always here for each other. Im so sorry to read of the passing of your dear Uncle. I'll keep you and your family in prayer as you make this adjustment.  Your Uncle John will still be at your daughter's wedding, he'll just have the highest seat in the house.  He will be there, and he will be smiling! Hugs!

Thanks, rfassett for the update on Homer.  DDad and I extend our sympathies to you and Rebecca on his passing.  To celebrate his life with family and friends will leave a forever impression on your hearts.  Prayers for you as you approach this very busy, hectic and tiring tax season.  Plan you next trip as a diversion from all the craziness.

With all of the 'clouds' overshadowing our thread today, the Lodge in all of her beauty and serenity is a nice thought.  Thanks Eliza for posting your pictures - and for keeping us on topic.  

JT - love the Chip N Dales   Looks like great fun.


----------



## jimmytammy

princesskat said:


> Just to let everyone know, Yesterday afternoon my mom was at work and she tripped & fell, she broke her Left Leg and broke her Right Arm.  Prayers would be greatly appreciated.



I just saw your post on FB but will reiterate here as well that we will lift your Mom(twokats)up to Him for healing and a speedy recovery as well as your family


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

My sympathy goes out to both of you Maria and rfassett on the loss of beloved family members.    You're in my prayers.



princesskat said:


> Just to let everyone know, Yesterday afternoon my mom was at work and she tripped & fell, she broke her Left Leg and broke her Right Arm.  Prayers would be greatly appreciated.



Oh Kati - I'm so sorry to hear about this!  I hope that your mom is not in too much pain and that everything is going as well as possible.  I'll keep you all in my prayers.  



jimmytammy said:


> Tammys Pin Trading Craze continues on



Woah - impressive!


----------



## jimmytammy

Writers Stop PB Cookie and Carrot Cake Cookie





Tearsa said this poison apple was really good, I will take her word for it

Jalapeno Cheese Pretzel, one of our fave snacks

This waiter keep messing with Casey, poking his head with a stick at 50s









Believe it or not, we have done more than eat, but we just find it hard to resist our favorites, then we read or hear about some thing we had never tried before, whammo, got to get that too.  But we are walking about 5-8 miles a day so we are working it off(we will go with that)


----------



## jimmytammy

I saw this AM that the refurb at VWL of hard goods will be done at the end of March.  I remember someone asking back a few posts about this.

Headed to The Wave for breakfast in a few then to see the Braves-Tigers spring opener(GO BRAVES)then later to HS, eat at Mama Melrose and do a few FPs.  I like the FP system, it allows late park goers like me the chance to ride Toy Story!


----------



## MiaSRN62

princesskat said:


> Just to let everyone know, Yesterday afternoon my mom was at work and she tripped & fell, she broke her Left Leg and broke her Right Arm.  Prayers would be greatly appreciated.



You got it *Kati*!!! Prayers of support going out to your mom!!! 


Thank you so much to *eliza*, *Julie* and *Jimmytammy*, *bobbiwoz* & *Dizny Di* for the words of support and sympathy. Means the world to me. I need to keep positive for my daughter and it is what my uncle would have wanted. Your poem touched my heart eliza. I really needed it today 

Your photos are great *Jimmy*! I am enjoying looking at them all. SOOOOO cool about Penny Marshall. I heard she was pretty nice and laid back as far as celebrities go? I also like Captain's Grill. We ate there in the Fall of 2012. Please let me know how the breakfast at the Wave is---I will be interested in your comments. One of the choices I'm looking at for the wedding week. We've had dinner there but the breakfast is semi new I think?  Have a fun day!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria, The Wave breakfast was very good, we got the buffet but it was very fresh, great choices,good fruit, cheese grits, banana bread muffin, sweet potato pancakes, mickey waffles


----------



## rusafee1183

jimmytammy said:


> I like the FP system, it allows late park goers like me the chance to ride Toy Story!



That's good to hear JT.  As with everything new, I keep hearing really mixed reviews. 

We used to be rope drop people and would commando tour the parks all morning. But now that we have our DVC, I really have started trying to have more laid back and relaxing vacations. 

I hope that the new system will work to our advantage and kind of 'force' us to be less obsessed with getting on as many rides as we can. Hopefully it will make me stop and smell the roses more.


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Maria, The Wave breakfast was very good, we got the buffet but it was very fresh, great choices,good fruit, cheese grits, banana bread muffin, sweet potato pancakes, mickey waffles



Sounds like my kinda place---thanks for reporting back


----------



## MiaSRN62

*rusafee1183*...thank you very much for the prayers! Means so much to me 


*rfassett*....thoughts, prayers and hugs. So sorry for your loss. Homer sounded like a wonderful man 


Great group you all are in case I haven't said so lately


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> I saw this AM that the refurb at VWL of hard goods will be done at the end of March.  I remember someone asking back a few posts about this.
> 
> Headed to The Wave for breakfast in a few then to see the Braves-Tigers spring opener(GO BRAVES)then later to HS, eat at Mama Melrose and do a few FPs.  I like the FP system, it allows late park goers like me the chance to ride Toy Story!



Strange - I thought there was something else posted here earlier....  

Having the abilityt to get late FP's for Toy Story and Soarin' without being in the park at rope drop are the best parts about the new FP system.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Strange - I thought there was something else posted here earlier....
> 
> Having the abilityt to get late FP's for Toy Story and Soarin' without being in the park at rope drop are the best parts about the new FP system.



There was Kathy I tried quoting your post and the pic didnt show so I thought that is going to make no sense without it, my reply that is

But Tammys pins are impressive, I do have to say, the pin trading has caused us to slow down even more, but we have met some really cool CMs because of it.  A young lady who was interning was from our town, turns out we know her dad, and she told Tammy that it made her feel so great to see somebody from home, being she was little homesick.

Met a 80s something CM tonight at GF from Mt. Airy who knew Andy Griffith growing up, talked about him as a boy, teen and young man, and had very high regards for him.  All because of pin trading.  So Im adapting


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I saw this AM that the refurb at VWL of hard goods will be done at the end of March.  I remember someone asking back a few posts about this.



I've seen some posts that the refurb going on right now at VWL is very noisy and with a fair amount of inconvenience to guests.  Like the water is yellow out of the taps and you have to let it run until it becomes clear?  

Sounds like a pretty big overhaul.  I guess that's a good thing in the long run, though 15 years doesn't seem like all that old to be doing a complete makeover like they are doing.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Maria...so sorry to hear of your loss, and the heartache you are experiencing.  I think the wedding will be one of those "circle of life" moments for you as remember your uncle and set your daughter on her way to a new life.  A very emotional time, to be sure.  My prayers are with you and your family.



Thank you so much *Granny*!!!

I have a bit of an uncomfortable thing to do. My uncle John and his wife were scheduled to check in to VWL on April 2. Just saying that makes me so sad. But, now I don't know if his wife will want to come to the wedding. I COMPLETELY understand if she does not. It will be only 6 weeks since his passing at the wedding. I believe I have to cancel the room with DVC by Mar 1 (Saturday) or forfeit the 3 nights? I hate to be insensitive. Not sure what to do. I sent her a card/flowers and a note telling her we understand if she can't make it but we would love to have her there.  I'm not sure she will emotionally be up to giving me an answer by Saturday. That is only 1 week since my uncle's passing. 

I even feel like a creep talking about losing the points on the room at a time like this 
Sorry for letting this out. I may just forfeit because I haven't the heart to ask her.


----------



## Muushka

Maria, you are among friends.  We would be thinking about the same thing.

Can you call member services and explain the situation to them?  They may have a suggestion for you.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Maria, you are among friends.  We would be thinking about the same thing.
> 
> Can you call member services and explain the situation to them?  They may have a suggestion for you.



I think I will tomorrow---thanks for making me feel not-so-bad. Because I feel awful for even thinking this way. But thanks for understanding Muushka!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> There was Kathy I tried quoting your post and the pic didnt show so I thought that is going to make no sense without it, my reply that is
> 
> But Tammys pins are impressive, I do have to say, the pin trading has caused us to slow down even more, but we have met some really cool CMs because of it.  A young lady who was interning was from our town, turns out we know her dad, and she told Tammy that it made her feel so great to see somebody from home, being she was little homesick.
> 
> Met a 80s something CM tonight at GF from Mt. Airy who knew Andy Griffith growing up, talked about him as a boy, teen and young man, and had very high regards for him.  All because of pin trading.  So Im adapting



Glad to hear I wasn't imagining it!  I think pin trading would be fun.  I've always liked the special ones we've gotten when doing tours or a DVC event etc and have also bought a couple others but haven't attempted getting into trading.  I'm afraid since we fly we'd be paying for overweight baggage if I ever had.    And how fun making those contacts!  It really is a small world to meet that young lady and I loved Andy Griffith and would have enjoyed hearing the stories.  

Speaking of 80 something's - I'm heading to MN tomorrow for a VERY short trip.  Our 88 yo employee that has been at the company for 59 years has been told by her Dr that she needs to cut back on what she's doing so it's time for full retirement.  Apparently this will give her more time to shovel her driveway which she has still been doing this winter of the polar vortex.  If I make it to her age I hope I can have at least 1/2 of her energy but I'm not certain I even have that now.    It's _very very_ cold there and they have a blizzard going on.  Ruthie's retirement is one of the _very very_ few things that would get me there now.  Can't forget all the hats and gloves and warm socks!



MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you so much *Granny*!!!
> 
> I have a bit of an uncomfortable thing to do. My uncle John and his wife were scheduled to check in to VWL on April 2. Just saying that makes me so sad. But, now I don't know if his wife will want to come to the wedding. I COMPLETELY understand if she does not. It will be only 6 weeks since his passing at the wedding. I believe I have to cancel the room with DVC by Mar 1 (Saturday) or forfeit the 3 nights? I hate to be insensitive. Not sure what to do. I sent her a card/flowers and a note telling her we understand if she can't make it but we would love to have her there.  I'm not sure she will emotionally be up to giving me an answer by Saturday. That is only 1 week since my uncle's passing.
> 
> I even feel like a creep talking about losing the points on the room at a time like this
> Sorry for letting this out. I may just forfeit because I haven't the heart to ask her.



I don't think it's bad to check in with her and I'm sure she's used to making quite a few decisions at the moment.  I wouldn't be surprised if she still did want to come and share the happy moment with family.  There probably will be some sad moments since it was planned with your Uncle but it can be very healing to be with ones you love.

If she's not certain would it maybe be safer to try and rent a room thru CRO that can be cancelled much closer to the stay?  And you could later rent out the points from the studio to offset the cost if she does come?  Holding points can also be rented out if it seemed like she might want to come but later cancelled.


----------



## sleepydog25

Muushka said:


> Maria, you are among friends.  We would be thinking about the same thing.
> 
> Can you call member services and explain the situation to them?  They may have a suggestion for you.


It's a quite normal thought, Maria, and Muushka has a great suggestion.  Life is like that:  while sadness exists around us so does joy, and they must co-exist.  Our very choice to embrace life in difficult situations shows we have souls.  May you all be blessed during this time.


----------



## horselover

princesskat said:


> Just to let everyone know, Yesterday afternoon my mom was at work and she tripped & fell, she broke her Left Leg and broke her Right Arm.  Prayers would be greatly appreciated.



Oh no!  Definitely prayers for your mom.    




jimmytammy said:


> Writers Stop PB Cookie and Carrot Cake Cookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tearsa said this poison apple was really good, I will take her word for it
> 
> Jalapeno Cheese Pretzel, one of our fave snacks
> 
> This waiter keep messing with Casey, poking his head with a stick at 50s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, we have done more than eat, but we just find it hard to resist our favorites, then we read or hear about some thing we had never tried before, whammo, got to get that too.  But we are walking about 5-8 miles a day so we are working it off(we will go with that)



Mmmmmmm carrot cake cookie.  Love those!        I heard a rumor Writers Stop may be the new Starbucks location.  I really hope that's not true.  It's a hidden gem but hey they got rid of the Main Street Bakery so why not Writers Stop too.           We've never been to 50s Prime Time.  We may try it in Dec.

I love FP+ for TSM.  We never went to DHS in the mornings in Dec.  We made FP+ reservations for late in the day so we could do Osborne Lights & TSM at the same time.  That would not have been possible with the old paper tickets.  FP+ is good for something!


----------



## jimmytammy

Horselover I hope Writers Stop is not the next Starbucks victim, we really like that place, but as you say, Main St Bakery was a staple, look what happened to it

Maria, I lean towards Muushka's call as well.  We have had a couple circumstances that caused us to re-group and had to juggle pts.  If you can get your guide on the phone, they tend to be helpful when these occasions arise.


----------



## itutorfortravel

I haven't posted here in over a month but just wanted to come back to say we just passed ROFR and are now in the closing process on our first DVC at VWL! Can I say we are beyond excited?!

Believe it or not, our first DVC stay will be our first ever WDW resort stay! We have gone to Disney almost every year for the last 6 years but have always stayed offsite due to cost. But every time we go  I have wished we were staying with the Mouse  

Hope to have everything closed and set up in time to make a trip down in June. I realize we may not get VWL and may even have to resort hop, but it would be a fun adventure.


----------



## jimmytammy

itutorfortravel said:


> I haven't posted here in over a month but just wanted to come back to say we just passed ROFR and are now in the closing process on our first DVC at VWL! Can I say we are beyond excited?!
> 
> Believe it or not, our first DVC stay will be our first ever WDW resort stay! We have gone to Disney almost every year for the last 6 years but have always stayed offsite due to cost. But every time we go  I have wished we were staying with the Mouse
> 
> Hope to have everything closed and set up in time to make a trip down in June. I realize we may not get VWL and may even have to resort hop, but it would be a fun adventure.



Cool, Welcome Home!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Doing Behind The Seeds Tour at 11:15, FP on Soarin, then head to over to the Studios to take in a few things before Mama Melrose dinner.  Casey and me going horseback riding Fri. AM then MK for a few hrs before we head to Braves game.

Yesterday we went to see the Braves, dodging many raindrops, but had fun!  I would post pics but none have uploaded to photobucket from our phones, so hope I will have some later tonight.


----------



## sleepydog25

itutorfortravel said:


> I haven't posted here in over a month but just wanted to come back to say we just passed ROFR and are now in the closing process on our first DVC at VWL! Can I say we are beyond excited?!
> 
> Believe it or not, our first DVC stay will be our first ever WDW resort stay! We have gone to Disney almost every year for the last 6 years but have always stayed offsite due to cost. But every time we go I have wished we were staying with the Mouse
> 
> Hope to have everything closed and set up in time to make a trip down in June. I realize we may not get VWL and may even have to resort hop, but it would be a fun adventure.


Congratulations!  Though you may not get VWL this first trip, you're correct in assuming you'll enjoy any place you get.  We've also resort-hopped and had a great time doing it.  Again, congrats and Welcome Home!


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Doing Behind The Seeds Tour at 11:15, FP on Soarin, then head to over to the Studios to take in a few things before Mama Melrose dinner. Casey and me going horseback riding Fri. AM then MK for a few hrs before we head to Braves game.
> 
> Yesterday we went to see the Braves, dodging many raindrops, but had fun! *I would post pics but none have uploaded to photobucket from our phones,* so hope I will have some later tonight.


I always roll my eyes when I see TV shows, commercials, or a movie when wi-fi or the internet works blazingly fast and perfectly.  Yeah, right. . .


----------



## Granny

I know I'm early, but...


*Happy Birthday Muush!!!* 

I am heading out on a silent retreat (no computers, no cell phones   ) in a few minutes that will last all weekend, but I couldn't head out without wishing Barb a wonderful birthday!!







You are such a great Groupie Mom....and of course you always know that we are ready to celebrate with you!!








I hope everyone has a great weekend!  I can promise you that you will all be in my prayers, and I'll have plenty of time for that!


----------



## rusafee1183

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thank you so much *Granny*!!!
> 
> I have a bit of an uncomfortable thing to do. My uncle John and his wife were scheduled to check in to VWL on April 2. Just saying that makes me so sad. But, now I don't know if his wife will want to come to the wedding. I COMPLETELY understand if she does not. It will be only 6 weeks since his passing at the wedding. I believe I have to cancel the room with DVC by Mar 1 (Saturday) or forfeit the 3 nights? I hate to be insensitive. Not sure what to do. I sent her a card/flowers and a note telling her we understand if she can't make it but we would love to have her there.  I'm not sure she will emotionally be up to giving me an answer by Saturday. That is only 1 week since my uncle's passing.
> 
> I even feel like a creep talking about losing the points on the room at a time like this
> Sorry for letting this out. I may just forfeit because I haven't the heart to ask her.



So sorry you have to think about this Maria, I know that must be so awkward and uncomfortable  I totally agree with what everyone has said, it's completely understandable that you're questioning this. We would all be in the same position. 

I hope it goes well for you, and she is able to make it to the wedding, but if not hopefully DVC will be understanding and be able to figure something out for you. Did you speak with anyone today? 




itutorfortravel said:


> I haven't posted here in over a month but just wanted to come back to say we just passed ROFR and are now in the closing process on our first DVC at VWL! Can I say we are beyond excited?!
> 
> Believe it or not, our first DVC stay will be our first ever WDW resort stay! We have gone to Disney almost every year for the last 6 years but have always stayed offsite due to cost. But every time we go  I have wished we were staying with the Mouse
> 
> Hope to have everything closed and set up in time to make a trip down in June. I realize we may not get VWL and may even have to resort hop, but it would be a fun adventure.



YAY!! Congratulations!! We just bought our VWL contract about 6 months ago, and we couldn't be happier. You'll be so happy staying on property from now on


----------



## rusafee1183

Random excitement of the night.... 

I was pulling out my ammo from when we took the loan out for our VWL contract to see what we owe on the loan. We are paying off the balance with our tax return and moving some money around. It's a high interest rate, and I just want that payment gone. Anyway, stapled inside of our closing documents was a check for $474.08!  Apparently, we overpaid at closing and they issued a refund check! I'm so pumped!! 

Bad news, it's 6 months old so it is definitely voided.  But, when I call them tomorrow to let them know we'll be paying off the loan I will ask if they can re-issue it. WOOOOOOHOOOOOO! I am so excited about this! I feel like the luckiest person ever!


----------



## Muushka

*We need to start a new thread pretty quick.  What say you???*

Anyone notice the price hike for tickets?  
Oye.  I just ordered (2) 10 day non exp PH with 10 plusses.

Saved $70 or so per ticket over new price.  But dang, those tickets were a chunk of change!

We do best with those tickets.  We don't go into the parks like we used to.


----------



## Muushka

rusafee1183 said:


> Random excitement of the night....
> 
> I was pulling out my ammo from when we took the loan out for our VWL contract to see what we owe on the loan. We are paying off the balance with our tax return and moving some money around. It's a high interest rate, and I just want that payment gone. Anyway, stapled inside of our closing documents was a check for $474.08!  Apparently, we overpaid at closing and they issued a refund check! I'm so pumped!!
> 
> Bad news, it's 6 months old so it is definitely voided.  But, when I call them tomorrow to let them know we'll be paying off the loan I will ask if they can re-issue it. WOOOOOOHOOOOOO! I am so excited about this! I feel like the luckiest person ever!



Sorry, I missed this.  WooHoo!  Pixie dust for re-issuing the check.
And congrats on the payoff!


----------



## DVCTigger

Granny said:


> I've seen some posts that the refurb going on right now at VWL is very noisy and with a fair amount of inconvenience to guests.  Like the water is yellow out of the taps and you have to let it run until it becomes clear?
> 
> Sounds like a pretty big overhaul.  I guess that's a good thing in the long run, though 15 years doesn't seem like all that old to be doing a complete makeover like they are doing.



We just got back last night from our 9 night/ no parks stay.  Yes, the refurb was ongoing the whole week.  We did not get a newly refurbished room, but were happy with our room.  Since we pretty much just stayed in the villas/pool area most of the trip, I can confirm that there was noise during the day.  The water wasn't an issue, they made sure we knew of any disruptions and instructions that there may be discoloration to the water.  If it occurred to let the water run until clear.  This only happened one day of the 10 we were there.  There was also notification of a power outage which didn't affect us.  I can see how some may have been very put off by the refurbishment going on, but for us, knowing it's all for the betterment of the resort, we looked past it and enjoyed the quiet evenings!  
We had such an amazing time, can't wait to go back!


----------



## debbieandroo

DVCTigger said:


> We just got back last night from our 9 night/ no parks stay.  Yes, the refurb was ongoing the whole week.  We did not get a newly refurbished room, but were happy with our room.  Since we pretty much just stayed in the villas/pool area most of the trip, I can confirm that there was noise during the day.  The water wasn't an issue, they made sure we knew of any disruptions and instructions that there may be discoloration to the water.  If it occurred to let the water run until clear.  This only happened one day of the 10 we were there.  There was also notification of a power outage which didn't affect us.  I can see how some may have been very put off by the refurbishment going on, but for us, knowing it's all for the betterment of the resort, we looked past it and enjoyed the quiet evenings!
> We had such an amazing time, can't wait to go back!



I just got back from VWL as well - my first visit but sure won't be my last.  It was absolutely gorgeous!!!!

We were on the 5th floor in a newly refurbished room.  Tomorrow, I will post some pictures, if I can remember my photobucket password.  *blush*

We did hear a lot of construction going on - perhaps working on the roof?  And the water was turned off one day, then came back in spurts later that evening.

I have reservations for November -- my first Wine & Dine Half Marathon.  Counting the days until I go back...

Oh, and as a lurker, I just love this group - y'all are so wonderfully supportive of one another.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Birthday Muushka!!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

debbieandroo said:


> I just got back from VWL as well - my first visit but sure won't be my last.  It was absolutely gorgeous!!!!
> 
> We were on the 5th floor in a newly refurbished room.  Tomorrow, I will post some pictures, if I can remember my photobucket password.  *blush*
> 
> We did hear a lot of construction going on - perhaps working on the roof?  And the water was turned off one day, then came back in spurts later that evening.
> 
> I have reservations for November -- my first Wine & Dine Half Marathon.  Counting the days until I go back...
> 
> Oh, and as a lurker, I just love this group - y'all are so wonderfully supportive of one another.


You're no longer officially a lurker seeing as you posted.    We look forward to the pics. . .we love pics!  

*DVCTigger*:  So glad you had a wonderful trip.  We are anxious to get back to the Lodge, but it seems 2015 will be the next time we can go there.

*rusafee:  *Wow, I sure hope they honor that refund (I suspect they will).  That's always a great feeling on those (rare) occasions when money pops up unexpectedly.

Finally, 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, *MUUSHKA*!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Hey folks!!*

As I mentioned a few weeks back, at the requests of the moderators, we are needing to make a switch to a new thread.  As most of you know, twokats had an accident this week, and she and I had plans to launch the new thread.  I havent been able to contact Kathy, and I hope there isnt more there going on beyond what we know that her DD princesskat shared.  In other words, hurry back Kathy, and prayers that you continue to heal

So, sleepydog25 had volunteered his services a few weeks ago just shortly after twokats had said she would take it.  At this point, we are getting close to the 250 pg mark, and it can get there quick on weekends.  So sleepydog25 will be launching the new thread Sun. AM and I will follow up with the Bdays and Anniversaries pages in co-ordination with him.

Lets all join in and help this group continue to be a place of fun and support as Patrick takes it on


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> *Hey folks!!*
> 
> As I mentioned a few weeks back, at the requests of the moderators, we are needing to make a switch to a new thread.  As most of you know, twokats had an accident this week, and she and I had plans to launch the new thread.  I havent been able to contact Kathy, and I hope there isnt more there going on beyond what we know that her DD princesskat shared.  In other words, hurry back Kathy, and prayers that you continue to heal
> 
> So, sleepydog25 had volunteered his services a few weeks ago just shortly after twokats had said she would take it.  At this point, we are getting close to the 250 pg mark, and it can get there quick on weekends.  So sleepydog25 will be launching the new thread Sun. AM and I will follow up with the Bdays and Anniversaries pages in co-ordination with him.
> 
> Lets all join in and help this group continue to be a place of fun and support as Patrick takes it on


You know I will do my part to support the efforts of slee. . .WAIT. . .that's me!  Ruh-roh. . .


----------



## debbieandroo

Okay - here goes the pics -- the living room/kitchen of a two bedroom:


----------



## debbieandroo

A few more:













Do you know how difficult it was NOT to take those precious pillows with me??


----------



## sleepydog25

Thanks for the pics, *debbieandroo*--they're wonderful!  

I gotta admit, after seeing your pics, I'm a little less worried about their overall color palette.  While I'm still not a fan of the lighter-shaded cabinets, at least they left darker squares in the tile, and the stainless steel appliances look snazzy.  The overall effect I see from your pictures makes me less apprehensive now.  And, yes, those are adorable pillows.  I suspect a few will find their way to other locations along the way, though I hope I'm wrong.

Thanks again!


----------



## jimmytammy

Loving the pictures debbieandroo!!

Casey and I went horseback riding this AM, then we all ate breakfast at Kona, then MK, back at room, now headed out to Braves game!  Been a fun day!!

If not too late will try to post one more time before we hit the road to NC in the AM.

Got to say, all in all, really liked our stay BLT


----------



## RoutemanDan

Thank you for the pictures. Did you get any of the master bedroom?


----------



## debbieandroo

RoutemanDan said:


> Thank you for the pictures. Did you get any of the master bedroom?



None of the master but I did get a few of the second bedroom --


----------



## DiznyDi

WOW, lots of exciting things happening on our thread!

WELCOME *debbieandroo!*  Nice to see your pics of the newly renovated room!  Love the pillows, too.

What - *Heather* - you say you found a check of considerable size?  WONDERFUL!  I love finding $ in a coat pocket.  Mine is usually 5 bucks 

YEA! *Sleepy/Sly* is going to help JT manage our thread.  Many thanks for your most kind generosity of your time and talents to assist JT!  I'll look for our new home Sunday.  

*DVCTigger* so glad to have you back!  Thanks for your report.

I think I'm a page behind....
*Maria*, Hugs.  With your uncle's passings, things are difficult enough without the added pressure of what to do about booked rooms for your daughter's wedding.  Are any relatives staying in a 2-bedroom that could potentially accommodate your Aunt?

And saving the most important for last.....

*Happy Birthday Muushka!​*


*Kathy*, we all miss you and hope that you can rest comfortably while your body heals from your recent fall.  Come and join us when you can!  Hi *Kati!*


----------



## wfc4life




----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday Muush!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Debbieandroo*.....thanks for the photos. Those Bambi pillows are awesome. Wonder how many of those will go missing??!!! 

UPDATE on my room situation. Instead of cancelling the room, my husband and I have decided to give it to my cousin who is flying in for the wedding from Illinois. He was very thankful and I can't wait for him to see our beloved VWL


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA​


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Muushka!  *


----------



## jimmytammy

Im so sorry, I havent been posting pics the last few days, our photobucket isnt allowing our recent pics in so we need to get it fixed.  If the new ones pop up in the next few days I will try to randomly upload.

As I sit here drinking my coffee, I look back over the past 2 weeks and its a blur, a good one mind you, but a blur all the same.  We did so much, yet didnt cover the parks fully, IMO.  What I mean is we didnt do all thats possible, never made into Country Bears, Am Idol or Ellens Energy Adv.(along with a lot of other attractions).  But its OK, because we know we are coming back

We are going to eat breakfast at The Wave before we hit the road.  Very good buffet if you have never been there before.  T will get in a little more pin trading in the shops, then we pack and the worst part of the trip happens...we have to leave

We were commenting yesterday how 2 weeks int enough, but I imagine the folks who stay at the campground for 3 mos feel the same way too.

Had a great time with friends who live here, met folks from back home who are CMs(that came by pin trading)which is cool.  So not being so focused on the in your face stuff has led us down a wonderfully different approach to seeing WDW, sort of made it new again, and I love that feeling


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria
That sounds like a great idea, sharing with family where your passion lies is a wonderful thing


----------



## sleepydog25

jimmytammy said:


> Im so sorry, I havent been posting pics the last few days, our photobucket isnt allowing our recent pics in so we need to get it fixed.  If the new ones pop up in the next few days I will try to randomly upload.
> 
> As I sit here drinking my coffee, I look back over the past 2 weeks and its a blur, a good one mind you, but a blur all the same.  We did so much, yet didnt cover the parks fully, IMO.  What I mean is we didnt do all thats possible, never made into Country Bears, Am Idol or Ellens Energy Adv.(along with a lot of other attractions).  But its OK, because we know we are coming back
> 
> We are going to eat breakfast at The Wave before we hit the road.  Very good buffet if you have never been there before.  T will get in a little more pin trading in the shops, then we pack and the worst part of the trip happens...we have to leave
> 
> We were commenting yesterday how 2 weeks int enough, but I imagine the folks who stay at the campground for 3 mos feel the same way too.
> 
> Had a great time with friends who live here, met folks from back home who are CMs(that came by pin trading)which is cool.  So not being so focused on the in your face stuff has led us down a wonderfully different approach to seeing WDW, sort of made it new again, and I love that feeling


Great sentiments, JT.  I do believe that what draws so many in is the ability to find new adventures each time we go.  You make me long for the World, Jimmy.


----------



## RoutemanDan

RoutemanDan said:


> Thank you for the pictures. Did you get any of the master bedroom?



Thanks for all the photos. I find this refurb very disappointing.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Belated birthday, Muushka!


----------



## rusafee1183

debbieandroo said:


> I just got back from VWL as well - my first visit but sure won't be my last.  It was absolutely gorgeous!!!!
> 
> We were on the 5th floor in a newly refurbished room.  Tomorrow, I will post some pictures, if I can remember my photobucket password.  *blush*
> 
> We did hear a lot of construction going on - perhaps working on the roof?  And the water was turned off one day, then came back in spurts later that evening.
> 
> I have reservations for November -- my first Wine & Dine Half Marathon.  Counting the days until I go back...
> 
> Oh, and as a lurker, I just love this group - y'all are so wonderfully supportive of one another.



Thanks for the pictures of the refurb Debbieanddroo!  So glad you loved our beloved Lodge as well.  It just has this calm, welcoming vibe there that we adore. After staying there for ONE NIGHT, I went on a quest to add on points there.  

After looking at your photos, sadly I am not feeling too much better about the refurb.  I really don't love the light, airy feel to the rooms. I loved the richness of the old rooms. It was the location equivalent of putting on your favorite jammies and snuggling up under your oldest best blanket on a cold winter night. I found them comforting and I just hope it feels the same. 



jimmytammy said:


> *Hey folks!!*
> 
> As I mentioned a few weeks back, at the requests of the moderators, we are needing to make a switch to a new thread.  As most of you know, twokats had an accident this week, and she and I had plans to launch the new thread.  I havent been able to contact Kathy, and I hope there isnt more there going on beyond what we know that her DD princesskat shared.  In other words, hurry back Kathy, and prayers that you continue to heal
> 
> So, sleepydog25 had volunteered his services a few weeks ago just shortly after twokats had said she would take it.  At this point, we are getting close to the 250 pg mark, and it can get there quick on weekends.  So sleepydog25 will be launching the new thread Sun. AM and I will follow up with the Bdays and Anniversaries pages in co-ordination with him.
> 
> Lets all join in and help this group continue to be a place of fun and support as Patrick takes it on



Woooohoooo! Thanks for all the hard work guys!!!! And thanks for volunteering your time to help out JT and Kat, Sly! 

Now you can finally yout your disclaimer for the initiation fee, right up front.  

 



DiznyDi said:


> What - *Heather* - you say you found a check of considerable size?  WONDERFUL!  I love finding $ in a coat pocket.  Mine is usually 5 bucks



I know Di! I was SO shocked and thrilled. I didn't want to sound like I was gloating about it, but wow - I was so surprised. 

I did contact the title company, and they will be sending us a new check 

Lunch on me! Where shall we all go?  



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Debbieandroo*.....thanks for the photos. Those Bambi pillows are awesome. Wonder how many of those will go missing??!!!
> 
> UPDATE on my room situation. Instead of cancelling the room, my husband and I have decided to give it to my cousin who is flying in for the wedding from Illinois. He was very thankful and I can't wait for him to see our beloved VWL



So glad you found a solution Maria!!! 

When I was first considering purchasing DVC and asking questions on the forums, a lot of people flame you when you say one of your reasons for purchasing is to be able to share it with family and friends. I heard on more than one occasion "why would you do that, would you pay for a family members room if you didn't have DVC?" 

No, I wouldn't. Because I COULDN'T. But, now that I can, I do - and guess what?? It's one of the best, most amazing feelings to be able to know that you could help someone have an amazing vacation that they normally wouldn't have been able to otherwise. 

I know that feels wonderful for you, being able to share it with your loved ones.  Especially now, with the wedding. You guys are going to have the best time 



jimmytammy said:


> Im so sorry, I havent been posting pics the last few days, our photobucket isnt allowing our recent pics in so we need to get it fixed.  If the new ones pop up in the next few days I will try to randomly upload.
> 
> As I sit here drinking my coffee, I look back over the past 2 weeks and its a blur, a good one mind you, but a blur all the same.  We did so much, yet didnt cover the parks fully, IMO.  What I mean is we didnt do all thats possible, never made into Country Bears, Am Idol or Ellens Energy Adv.(along with a lot of other attractions).  But its OK, because we know we are coming back
> 
> We are going to eat breakfast at The Wave before we hit the road.  Very good buffet if you have never been there before.  T will get in a little more pin trading in the shops, then we pack and the worst part of the trip happens...we have to leave
> 
> We were commenting yesterday how 2 weeks int enough, but I imagine the folks who stay at the campground for 3 mos feel the same way too.
> 
> Had a great time with friends who live here, met folks from back home who are CMs(that came by pin trading)which is cool.  So not being so focused on the in your face stuff has led us down a wonderfully different approach to seeing WDW, sort of made it new again, and I love that feeling



Thanks so much for all of your updates the past few weeks JT. I agree with Sly that it makes me miss the World. I love all of the new experiences that there will always be at WDW. Glad you guys enjoyed BLT and were able to have an awesome time together


----------



## Linda67

Ooh I see there is a new thread on the way
I'll be there! 
Thanks to all for the great info and wonderful community feel of this thread


----------



## Muushka

*Thank you all for the birthday wishes.  You don't know how much I appreciate everyone.*


----------



## Dizny Dad

So many have said it; just can't help but repeat it . . . . . . . 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSH!*

Looking forward to giving you the big B'Day hug next time we see you!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Jimmy - sorry you have to leave, but the good things always seem to end; it is only the crappy things that never seem to go away.

God's Speed.


----------



## twokats

Ok, this is just going to be a quick update so that all know I am among the living!
Believe it or not the kids did not get me back and connected with the computer until last night late. I have finally got caught up and see that I will take over the thread at a later date but I am sure sleepy will do us proud. But I will get better at posting. 

I did really well this time.  I now have matching hardware in both legs and unfortunately the right arm was collateral damage.  I did not have time to catch myself it was so fast but my arm was just in the wrong place at the wrong time. My surgeon has asked me to postpone our April 18 vacation/cruise so that has been moved to September. Still working on all that.  Anybody have experience changing air flights?  

I have an amazing daughter as most of y'all have found out.  I know your prayers have helped her just as much as me.  

I will keep y'all in the loop.  We are just waiting to be transferred to rehab Monday. 

By the way.       HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA!!!


----------



## sleepydog25

twokats said:


> Ok, this is just going to be a quick update so that all know I am among the living!
> Believe it or not the kids did not get me back and connected with the computer until last night late. I have finally got caught up and see that I will take over the thread at a later date but I am sure sleepy will do us proud. But I will get better at posting.
> 
> I did really well this time.  I now have matching hardware in both legs and unfortunately the right arm was collateral damage.  I did not have time to catch myself it was so fast but my arm was just in the wrong place at the wrong time. My surgeon has asked me to postpone our April 18 vacation/cruise so that has been moved to September. Still working on all that.  Anybody have experience changing air flights?
> 
> I have an amazing daughter as most of y'all have found out.  I know your prayers have helped her just as much as me.
> 
> I will keep y'all in the loop.  We are just waiting to be transferred to rehab Monday.
> 
> By the way.       HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA!!!


So glad to hear you're on the mend!  Best wishes to you as you heal--just relax, kick back, and stay in touch with us.  As for the airlines, I'm certain they will work with you to help cut your costs due to the injury.  Be well!


----------



## MiaSRN62

twokats said:


> Ok, this is just going to be a quick update so that all know I am among the living!
> Believe it or not the kids did not get me back and connected with the computer until last night late. I have finally got caught up and see that I will take over the thread at a later date but I am sure sleepy will do us proud. But I will get better at posting.
> 
> I did really well this time.  I now have matching hardware in both legs and unfortunately the right arm was collateral damage.  I did not have time to catch myself it was so fast but my arm was just in the wrong place at the wrong time. My surgeon has asked me to postpone our April 18 vacation/cruise so that has been moved to September. Still working on all that.  Anybody have experience changing air flights?
> 
> I have an amazing daughter as most of y'all have found out.  I know your prayers have helped her just as much as me.
> 
> I will keep y'all in the loop.  We are just waiting to be transferred to rehab Monday.
> 
> By the way.       HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA!!!



Glad things are looking up Kathy! Wishing you all the best and sorry about postponing your cruise. My only experience with changing flights and I've done it often is SOUTHWEST. LOVE THEM for the ease and no penalties of switching. I wish you luck with this. All the best with rehab!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rusafee1183 said:


> After looking at your photos, sadly I am not feeling too much better about the refurb.  I really don't love the light, airy feel to the rooms. *I loved the richness of the old rooms. It was the location equivalent of putting on your favorite jammies and snuggling up under your oldest best blanket on a cold winter night. I found them comforting and I just hope it feels the same.
> *



  Some of the new furniture looks nice and the appliances are good looking.  The wall color choices are not warm and woodsy though.



twokats said:


> Ok, this is just going to be a quick update so that all know I am among the living!
> Believe it or not the kids did not get me back and connected with the computer until last night late. I have finally got caught up and see that I will take over the thread at a later date but I am sure sleepy will do us proud. But I will get better at posting.
> 
> I did really well this time.  I now have matching hardware in both legs and unfortunately the right arm was collateral damage.  I did not have time to catch myself it was so fast but my arm was just in the wrong place at the wrong time. My surgeon has asked me to postpone our April 18 vacation/cruise so that has been moved to September. Still working on all that.  Anybody have experience changing air flights?
> 
> I have an amazing daughter as most of y'all have found out.  I know your prayers have helped her just as much as me.
> 
> I will keep y'all in the loop.  We are just waiting to be transferred to rehab Monday.
> 
> By the way.       HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA!!!




Glad to hear you're doing well Kathy!  I'll keep sending prayers your way for a speedy and complete rehab.  

I have had some experience in changing air flights.  It's really not difficult - just a touch expensive depending on the airline although I've had one or two where the original air fare was so high that by the time I switched and lucked out with lower air fare on the new dates the difference wasn't too bad.  Different airlines can have varying rules about how long the funds are good for.  Some it is a year from the date you purchased and others its a year from the date the original flight was scheduled.  If you booked online direct with the airline you will most likely even be able to do the change all online.


----------



## sleepydog25

*"Th-th-tha-th-th-that's all folks!"

--*Porky Pig*

*


----------



## bluecastle

sleepydog25 said:


> *"Th-th-tha-th-th-that's all folks!"
> 
> --*Porky Pig*
> 
> *



Will you be posting a link to new thread? Thanks for keeping this going. I may not post often, but I really like keeping up with all of you and with all the news on the villas.


----------



## sleepydog25

bluecastle said:


> Will you be posting a link to new thread? Thanks for keeping this going. I may not post often, but I really like keeping up with all of you and with all the news on the villas.


Glad to help out, and happy you enjoy keeping up with us.  Always feel free to join in!  

Here's the link:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3242976


----------

